# Vietnam Economy Forum



## Viet

*Exports likely to reach set target*

*The Ministry of Industry and Trade has predicted that Vietnam&#8217;s export turnover in 2012 will reach US$109.5 billion, up 13 percent against 2011.*







According to the General Statistics Office (GSO), Vietnam enjoyed a trade surplus of US$100 million in July of this year.

The Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) sector alone is estimated to earn US$39 billion from exports in the first seven months this year, up 36.6 percent against the same period last year and accounting for 62 percent of export turnover, while the sector imported US$32.9 billion worth of goods, up 25.3 percent from last year&#8217;s period and accounting for 52.2 percent of the country&#8217;s total imports.

Textiles and garments remained key exports in July, earning US$1.4. billion, followed by mobile phones and spare parts (US$1.2 billion), crude oil (US$975 million), and seafood (US$520 million).

These figures indicate a downward trend for exports in July compared to previous months, with most farm produce, including rice, coffee, cashew nuts, and cassava seeing reductions in volume and value.

In the meantime, import values saw a slight increase with electronics, computers and spare parts recording the highest import values of US$1.05 billion (down US$20 million), followed by automobiles at US$630 million, fabrics at US$600 million, and steel, US$507 million.

The Ministry of Industry and Trade has estimated that imports will hit US$115 billion in 2012, up 7.7 percent from 2011.

According to an action program on implementing the Government&#8217;s 2011-2012 Export-Import Strategy, with a vision to 2030, export turnover in 2020 will be three times higher than that in 2010 and national per capita income will reach US$2,000.

Export growth is expected to be maintained at an annual 12 percent in the 2011-2015 period, 11 percent in 2016-2020 and 10 percent in 2021-2030.

Vietnam also aims to keep its trade deficit below 10 percent of its total export revenues by 2015, ensure a trade balance in 2020, and enjoy a trade surplus between 2021-2030.

The country will also develop favorable policies to promote high potential, highly competitive and high-value added exports. Exports will be developed in a sustainable manner by increasing their value.

Accordingly, Vietnam will promote new technology to increase exports of processed minerals, improve the productivity and quality of the agricultural, forestry and aquatic sectors, and develop high-tech products and support industries.

In order to achieve these goals, the strategy also proposes measures for speeding up economic restructuring and market development, as well as financial and credit policies, and infrastructure and human resources development.


Exports likely to reach set target | Vietnam Business News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam maintains world's top pepper exporter*
English.news.cn 2012-08-14 14:10:00

HANOI, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam continues to be among the world's top pepper exporters, when the country exported 77,000 tons of pepper in the first seven months of this year, earning 532 million U.S. dollars, a decrease of 69 percent in volume, but an increase of 17.1 percent in value year-on-year, reported the Vietnam General Statistics Office on Tuesday.

According to the Vietnam Pepper Association (VPA), the country is forecast to export between 110,000-115,000 tons of pepper in 2012, earning about 780 million U.S. dollars, if the pepper price remains as high as those in July at more than 7,000 U.S. dollars per ton.

Currently, wholesale pepper price at key pepper growing areas in Vietnam's Central Highlands and southeast region is between 123, 000-125,000 VND (5.9-7.2 U.S. dollars) per kilo, an increase of 18, 000-20,000 VND (80-90 cents) per kilo against the same period last year.

Over the past decade, Vietnam's pepper production has made strong growth. In 2001, VPA had only 34 member companies, which rose to 105 members as of May 2011.

During the 10-year period, the average pepper output increased from 3-5 tons per hectare to 9-10 tons/ha, compared with those in India and Indonesia with 0.2-0.3 ton/ha, or Malaysia and Brazil with 1-2 tons/ha.

Vietnam becomes the world's top pepper exporter, having products available in 80 countries and regions, including large markets like the EU, the United States, the Middle East and Asia, and accounting for 40-50 percent of the global export volume, said VPA.

According to the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development (MARD), the country has about 50,000 hectares of land under pepper growing, accounting for 2.5 percent of the country's total 2 million hectares for the cultivation of five kinds of industrial plants. However, pepper export value makes up more than 8 percent of the total export value of those industrial plants, which is six times higher than tea, four times than rubber, 3.8 times than cashew and 2.6 times than coffee, reported VPA.

In 2011, Vietnam exported 123,808 tons of pepper, worth 732.21 million U.S. dollars, a year-on-year increase of 5.9 percent in volume and 73.8 percent in value, accounting for 0.76 percent of the country's total commodity export value.

The country's big pepper importers include the United States, the U.A.E, Germany, Netherlands, India, Egypt, Pakistan, Spain, Britain and Russia.

Vietnam maintains world's top pepper exporter - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*The new Asian tiger?*
February 23, 2012 | by Marco Breu and Richard Dobbs
Article|Foreign Policy Magazine - McKinsey Global Institute






*Ten things you didn't know about Vietnam's rise.
*
It's clear that much has changed in Southeast Asia since the Vietnam War. Over the past 25 years, Vietnam has transformed itself. In 2007, Vietnam became a full-fledged member of the global economic community through its membership in the World Trade Organization. It has become a magnet for foreign investment and is evolving rapidly from an agricultural economy to one focused on higher-value manufacturing and services. But if Vietnam wants to sustain its remarkable growth, it will need to boost labor productivity in the industrial and service sectors in the years ahead.

Here are 10 takeaways from the McKinsey Global Institute report "Sustaining Vietnam's Growth: The Productivity Challenge" that might surprise you.

*1. Vietnam has grown more rapidly than any other Asian economy except China.*

Vietnam, a country once ravaged by war, has been one of Asia's economic success stories over the past quarter-century. Ever since the Communist Party introduced reforms known as "Doi Moi" ("Renovation") in 1986, the country has reduced barriers to trade and capital flows and opened the economy more widely to private business. During this period, the economy has expanded faster than any other Asian economy except China's, posting annual per capita GDP growth of 5.3 percent. This growth has continued in the face of the 1990s Asian financial crisis and the recent global economic downturn (the economy grew 7 percent per year from 2005 to 2010)&#8212;a more robust record than many other Asian economies can boast.
*
2. Vietnam is moving out of the paddy fields.*

Vietnam's economy no longer revolves around agriculture. In fact, agriculture's contribution to the country's GDP has been cut in half from 40 to 20 percent in just 15 years, in a much more rapid shift than we have observed in other Asian economies. A comparable transformation took 29 years in China and 41 years in India.

Over the past 10 years, agriculture's share of national employment has dropped by 13 percentage points, while the share of workers employed in industry has risen by 9.6 points and in services by 3.4 points. This shift of workers from agriculture to industry and services has made a powerful contribution to Vietnam's economic expansion because of the large differences in productivity between these sectors. As a result, agriculture's share of GDP has fallen by 6.7 percentage points while industry's share has risen by 7.2 percentage points over the past 10 years.
*
3. But Vietnam is a leading global exporter of pepper, cashews, rice, and coffee.*

Vietnam is the world's leading exporter of pepper, shipping 116,000 tons of the spice in 2010, and has led the world in exports of cashews for four years in a row. The country is also the world's second-biggest exporter of rice after Thailand and second only to Brazil in exports of coffee, which have nearly tripled in just four years. Vietnam ranks fifth in the world in the production of tea and sixth in exports of seafood such as catfish, cuttlefish, shrimp, and tuna.

*4. Vietnam is not "China+1."*

Rising labor costs in China have already spurred some factory owners to shift production to Vietnam, which has an abundance of low-wage labor. The trend has fueled talk among many CEOs about Vietnam becoming Asia's next big platform for manufacturing exports&#8212;a smaller version of China, or China+1.

But Vietnam is very different from China in two respects. First, Vietnam's economy is driven more by personal consumption than China's is. Consumption by households accounts for 65 percent of Vietnam's GDP&#8212;an unusually high share in Asia. In China, by contrast, consumption accounts for just 36 percent of GDP.

Second, while China's rapid economic growth has been fueled by manufacturing exports and extraordinarily high levels of capital investment, Vietnam's economy is much more balanced between manufacturing and services, which each accounting for approximately 40 percent of GDP. Vietnam's growth has been broad-based, with competitive niches across the economy. Over the past five years, output in the industry (including construction, manufacturing, mining, and utilities) and service sectors has grown at comparable annual rates of about 8 percent.
*
5. Vietnam is a magnet for foreign investment.
*
Vietnam is on most lists of attractive emerging markets for foreign investors. Surveys by Britain's trade and investment department and the Economist Intelligence Unit have consistently ranked Vietnam the most attractive emerging-market destination for foreign direct investment (FDI) after the BRIC quartet of Brazil, Russia, India, and China. Registered FDI flows into Vietnam increased from $3.2 billion in 2003 to $71.7 billion in 2008 before falling during the global recession to $21.5 billion in 2009.

Here, again, Vietnam diverges from China. Nearly 60 percent of FDI in China has been poured into labor-intensive manufacturing, compared with only 20 percent in Vietnam. In the latter case, much of the remaining investment has found its way to mining, quarrying, and oil and gas extraction (40 percent) and real estate (15 to 20 percent), reflecting rapid growth in Vietnam's tourism industry. The number of foreign tourists coming to Vietnam has risen by one-third since 2005.

*6. Vietnam has more advanced road infrastructure than the Philippines or Thailand.*

Vietnam has begun to make significant investments in infrastructure. Many visitors to Vietnam still view the country's roads as pretty basic. But, for its stage of economic development, Vietnam has been adding road infrastructure at quite a rate. Its road density reached 0.78 kilometers per square kilometer in 2009, which is higher than the road density in the Philippines or Thailand, both economies that are further on in their development than Vietnam is. That same year, electricity networks covered more than 96 percent of the country. New container ports such as those in Dung Quat and Cai Mep and airports such as those in Da Nang in central Vietnam and Can Tho in the Mekong Delta region have improved connections with the rest of the world.

*7. Vietnam's young generation is going online.*

Vietnam's population is young, well-educated, and increasingly online. Mobile subscriptions in Vietnam grew nearly 70 percent per year between 2000 and 2010 compared with less than 10 percent per year in the United States in the same decade. By the end of 2010, Vietnam had 170 million telephone subscribers, of which 154 million had mobile subscriptions.

At 31 percent, Internet penetration in Vietnam is much lower than in other Asian states such as Malaysia (55 percent) and Taiwan (72 percent). But this is changing rapidly. Broadband subscriptions in Vietnam increased from 0.5 million in 2006 to around 3.8 million in 2010, the same year that 3G subscriptions hit 7.7 million. Once the telecom infrastructure catches up, mobile and Internet use is likely to explode. Already, 94 percent of Vietnam's Internet users access news online. More than 40 percent of users access the web every day.
*
8. Vietnam is becoming a top location for outsourced and offshore services.*

Vietnam already employs more than 100,000 people in the outsourcing and offshore services sector, which today generates annual revenues of more than $1.5 billion. Several prominent multinational corporations have established operations in Vietnam, including Hewlett-Packard, IBM, and Panasonic. In fact, the country has the potential to become one of the top 10 locations in the world in this sector, due to its relatively large pool of young college graduates (universities send 257,000 young men and women into the workforce each year) and relatively low wages. A software programmer in Vietnam can be employed for less than 60 percent of what it costs to hire one in China, while data-processing and voice-processing agents in Vietnam cost 50 percent less to employ than their counterparts in China.

Outsourcing and offshore services in Vietnam could produce annual revenues of between $6 billion and $8 billion a year, much of it export-oriented&#8212;as long as there is sufficient demand and Vietnam ensures that it can satisfy that demand. This sector could become an engine of job creation in urban areas, employing an additional 600,000 to 700,000 people by 2020 and contributing 3 to 5 percent to Vietnam's GDP growth.
*
9. Vietnamese banks are ending at a faster rate than their Chinese, Indian, or ASEAN counterparts.*

Total outstanding bank loans in Vietnam have increased by 33 percent per year over the past decade&#8212;a stronger growth rate than those recorded in China, India, or any Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) country. By the end of 2010, the value of outstanding loans had reached an estimated 120 percent of GDP, compared with only 22 percent in 2000. Although this may be evidence of new dynamism in the Vietnamese economy, oiled by an expanding banking system, the worry is that an associated rise in non-performing loans could trigger significant economic distress in Vietnam (as it has elsewhere) and force the government to intervene in the financial sector to protect depositors, the banking system, and, ultimately, taxpayers.

*10. Vietnam's demographic dividend is waning.*

Between 2005 and 2010, an expanding pool of young workers and a rapid shift away from agriculture generated two-thirds of Vietnam's growth. The other one-third came from enhanced productivity. But now the first two drivers of growth are weakening. Official statistics predict that growth in the labor force will decline to around 0.6 percent a year over the next decade, compared with annual growth of 2.8 percent from 2000 to 2010. And it seems very unlikely that the transition from farm to factory can continue at anything like the speed we have seen in the recent past.

Productivity improvements will therefore need to pick up the slack if Vietnam is to maintain its historical growth rate. More precisely, labor productivity growth in the service and manufacturing sectors will need to accelerate by more than 50 percent from 4.1 percent annually to 6.4 percent if the economy is to meet the government's target of 7 to 8 percent annual growth by 2020. Should that productivity boost not materialize, Vietnam's growth would likely decline to between 4.5 and 5 percent annually. At that pace, Vietnam's GDP in 2020 would be 30 percent lower than it would have been had the economy continued to grow by 7 percent each year.

* * *

Vietnam has many intrinsic strengths&#8212;a young labor force, abundant natural resources, and political stability. If it acts decisively to head off short-term risks and pursues a productivity-led growth agenda, it can enter a second wave of growth and prosperity.


This article originally ran in Foreign Policy Magazine.
The New Asian Tiger? | McKinsey Global Institute | McKinsey & Company

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Can someone post on Vietnamese manufacturing and robotics

Heard alot about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

At the pace of economic development we will never catch up with other nations in the regions such as China.
Unless we are able to find more oil and gas reserves in the East Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Syama Ayas said:


> Can someone post on Vietnamese manufacturing and robotics
> 
> Heard alot about it.



Our advantages is agriculture, not robots.

However, with your request, I would introduce some address of the industrial production and robot 100% Vietnam:

*This is a service robot of TOSY Company:* Its name: *TOPIO Dio*

*TOPIO Dio welcomes all orders, even the most complicated. Dio will not drop a single hair into your food while serving you. Feel like a Martini? He's also a skillful bartender!

TOPIO Dio has a 3 wheel moving platform, 28 degrees of freedom and can be operated from anywhere with a built-in camera and an obstacle detector. His free movement and flexible hands help him become a special assistant to people in need.

The lightweight TOPIO Dio (125cm, 45kg) is a service robot that offers special added-value to customers in the Hospitality & Restaurant industry.*



















*source: Tosy.com*

TOSY - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Vietnam can self-manufacture power transformers <= 500KV. Some names like THIBIDI, EEMC...
Voltage stability machine, electrical equipments... LiOA...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Electric wires and cables*: CADIVI...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Still 100% Vietnam:
*
*CNC Machine made &#8203;&#8203;in Vietnam*: BKMech.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam&#8217;s Industrial Growth Gets a New Twist*
Jai CS
Tuesday, September 27, 2011

Vietnam, the thickly-populated developing country which had been struggling for the past 30 years due to war, loss of financial support, and the centrally-planned economy, is now slowly stabilizing and is proving to be one of the few fast-growing countries in the world. A number of industrial zones and major economic zones have been established in the country.

Located along the Asia-Pacific Rim in Southeast Asia, Vietnam&#8217;s industrial production value is said to have gained satisfactory growth with 73.7 trillion dong, rising 16.1 percent against the same period last year, of which, state economic zone saw a growth of 6.7 percent, private economic regions went up by 18.9 percent and foreign invested economic areas soared 18.5 percent, according to the general Statistic Office.

Key industries focused on in Vietnam currently include food processing, garments, shoes, machine-building, mining, coal, steel, cement, chemical fertilizers, glass, tires, oil, and paper.

According to the Economist Intelligence Unit&#8217;s (EIU) country intelligence data and report, Vietnam&#8217;s economic outlook forecasts to be strong for the future. In spite of the fact that the entire world is seeing an economic recession, Vietnam is gaining the strength to continue as a highlight in terms of gross domestic product (GDP) growth compared to other economies around the world.

Reports also indicate that with Asia currently being the strongest region in terms of economic growth, foreign investors will remain positive about Vietnam&#8217;s long-term prospects.

Vietnam&#8217;s economy is mainly dominated by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) which are reported to produce about 40 percent of the GDP. The country is also planning to implement the structural reforms needed to modernize the economy and to produce more competitive export-driven industries.

Way back in 2007, Vietnam joined the WTO and eventually became an official negotiating partner in the developing TransPacific Partnership trade agreement in 2010. Industrial share increased from 36 percent to 41 percent this year. Over the time, foreign trade and foreign direct investment (FDI) also have improved significantly in this place. From 1990 to 2005, agricultural production nearly doubled, transforming Vietnam from a net food importer to the world&#8217;s second-largest exporter of rice. The 2001 entry-into-force of the Bilateral Trade Agreement (BTA) between the U.S. and Vietnam was a significant milestone for Vietnam&#8217;s economy and for normalization of U.S.-Vietnam relations. Bilateral trade between the United States and Vietnam has expanded dramatically, rising from US$2.91 billion in 2002 to $17.9 billion in 2010. After China, the U.S. is Vietnam&#8217;s second-largest trade partner.

Vietnam&#8217;s industrial production value in January 2011 is reported to have reached VND73.7 trillion (US$3.52 billion), rising 16.1 percent against the same period last year. Some of the products that reported high growth this year includes; rolled steel 15.9 percent, powder milk 15.4 percent, electricity production 14.3 percent, motors 13.5 percent and adult clothing 12.4 percent. Industries like liquefied petroleum gas reported a growth of 36.2 percent, footwear 35.1 percent, ceramic tiles 32.5 percent, tires for automobile and tractor 26.8 percent, glass 20.7 percent, cement 18.9 percent and textile fiber 17.2 percent.

More foreign investment is expected to flow into supporting industries in Vietnam this year, according to the Taiwan External Trade Development Council (TAITRA).

Vietnam this year is also said to be oriented towards infrastructure development and supporting industries.

Meanwhile, the country is planning to invest nearly US$50 billion in the power sector in the next 10 years to propel its economy and plans to issue domestic and international bonds to raise funds for new projects, the Ministry of Industry and Trade said.

The country&#8217;s fruits and vegetable exports in 2011 are expected to touch some US$500 million, according to Ministry of Industry and Trade. The country&#8217;s key export products included tropical fruits like dragon fruit, pineapple, mango, avocado, papaya, jackfruit and other canned and processed fruits and vegetables. Vietnam has set up special commodity regions like rice in the Mekong Delta and Red River Delta; coffee in the Central Highland and Southeast region; tea in the mountainous and northern midland; rubber in the Southeast region, Mekong Delta and some northern provinces; vegetable in Lam Dong and provinces in the Red River Delta; sugarcane in the Central coast and so on which has helped in getting a clarity.

Vietnam is currently a net exporter of agricultural products. Other than rice, key exports are coffee, pepper, cashews, tea, rubber, wood products, and fisheries products. In 2010, Vietnam stood among the top 17 suppliers of food and agricultural products to the United States, which strongly indicates Vietnam&#8217;s growing importance as a global supplier of key agricultural commodities.

Also, from January 01, 2010, Vietnam took over as the president of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) which also includes countries like Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore and Thailand. The country aims to utilize its term as the president to accelerate development of the ASEAN Community, strengthen regional solidarity and cooperation, and enhance Vietnam&#8217;s image at the international front.

Vietnam and India have established very solid legal frameworks. The two countries formed the strategic partnership in 2007. India recognized Vietnam as a country with a full market economy. A series of agreements, particularly the Agreement on ASEAN-India Trade in Goods (AITIG), facilitate Vietnamese competitive goods to deepen the roots in India. The results prove that India is a very potential market for Vietnam in all fields of cooperation, especially trade and investment.

Vietnam&#8217;s Fishing Industry
Viet Nam has a coastline of 3,260 km and has over 4,000 islands. There are four main fishing areas: Gulf of Tonkin, shared with China; Central Vietnam, the Southern Mainland Shelf; Southeastern Vietnam, the Northern Sunda Shelf and part of the Central Sunda Shelf; and Southwestern Vietnam, part of Gulf of Thailand, shared with Cambodia and Thailand.

The Vietnamese aquaculture followed some of the successful quality management program under developing countries&#8217; standard. Export aqua-products of Vietnam were trusted in foreign markets as Japan, EU and the United States. The country&#8217;s aquaculture industry aims to achieve annual growth of 8-10 percent until 2015, with export revenue estimated to reach US$6.7billion by 2015 and $8billion by 2020. In a conference held recently, the former deputy Minister of Fishery, Nguyen Thi Hong Minh, said that the Viet Nam Fishery Export Development Plan is all set to develop the fishery sector into a large-scale production sector with high global competitiveness. Minh also said that by 2015, fishery materials for processing exports is expected to reach 3.2-3.5 million tones, 2.5-2.6 million tones of which will come from local production and the remaining from imports. In addition, he also said that the industry will also focus on developing the processing industry to raise product value and improve the competitiveness of Vietnamese fishery products. In the coming years, besides seeking new export markets, the industry would maintain the key export markets of the EU, Japan and the US, Minh said.

Vietnam&#8217;s Forestry
Vietnam is currently facing a rapid growth capacity for wood products manufacturing. The Country is likely to continue its rising status as a wood products exporter. Vietnam&#8217;s hardwood imports have increased. Forestry in Vietnam is seeing major important changes with the transformation in managing mechanism from state to society; allocating forest and land forest to household management, connecting responsibility of forest resources guards, managers to benefit from forest; encouraging development of bio-diversification and so on. The country is gearing its strength to become a leading furniture manufacturing country in Asia. Vietnam wood serves as a vital platform to address the needs and anticipate the demand of the local furniture industries. Vietnamese wooden products exporters have already signed contracts worth US$3.4 billion recently. China is becoming a big importer of Vietnam&#8217;s furniture, after the U.S., the EU and Japan which respectively imported US$889 million, $387 million and $271 million in Jan.-Aug, 2010. Preliminary statistics from the Vietnam Industry and Information Center shows a 38.4 percent year-on-year increase in Vietnam&#8217;s wooden product exports.

Agricultural Industry
Vietnam&#8217;s agricultural sector is better positioned than any other industry after 1988 when collective farming was effectively abolished and prices began to stabilize. Year 2000 marked a remarkable growth in creating favorable environment and conditions for companies. After enforcing the Enterprise Law, Vietnam issued many important legal documents such as Decree on business registration, guide to some articles of the Enterprise Law or Decision to remove 145 kinds of licenses, limiting business performance. The Land Code was adjusted in 2001. Trading rice and fertilizer was liberalized with participant of all economic sectors. Enterprise reform was promoted. Agriculture has demonstrated a remarkable response to the economic reforms introduced from the 1980s onwards. Not only has agriculture grown rapidly, it has also underpinned the success of the rest of the economy.

Mining and Minerals
Vietnam&#8217;s mining industry is also presenting evidence of considerable growth potential. The mining industry plays a very important role in Vietnam&#8217;s economy, as mineral trade accounts for a large share of the country&#8217;s overall trade. Vietnam now is taking advantage of some 38 kinds of minerals which are used for production of more than 54 commodities. Value gathered from minerals and products manufacturing from minerals, as indicated, reached about US$25 billion in 2010. Iron, titanium and copper were the leading metals exported. Other minerals include tin, wolfram, gold, lead, zinc, uranium, antimony, rare earths, gem, limestone and clay. Some minerals with large potential and high economic value are being exploited for socio - economic development of the country. Some large-scale mining projects are being implemented such as Lam Dong bauxite mining, Co Dinh chromites mining and Thach Khe iron mining.

Problems Faced
However, many problems still exist related to the effectiveness of economic development, the competitiveness of companies, environmental protection, employment and post-industrialization problems. The Vietnamese agriculture, forestry and seafood sectors are expected to face a number of difficulties in the next two years as the country goes through a process of serious economic restructuring, including rising inflation and costs, tightened monetary and credit policies, instability in the international agricultural market, climate change, and disease epidemics.

Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Some industrial products made &#8203;&#8203;in Vietnam:
*

*Engines: DISOCO (Diezen Sông Công)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Engines:* VIKYNO (Công Ty Máy Nông Nghi&#7879;p Mi&#7873;n Nam)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Engines: *VIKYNO*















Engines: *VIKYNO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Engines: *VIKYNO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Trucks made in Vietnam:*

*VEAMMOTOR* of VEAM (T&#7893;ng Công Ty Máy &#272;&#7897;ng L&#7921;c và Máy Nông Nghi&#7879;p - VIETNAM ENGINE AND AGRICULTURAL MACHINERY CORPORATION)









*Trucks made in Vietnam:* *VEAMMOTOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Tractors made in Vietnam* (Used in Agriculture)
Tractors of VEAM (T&#7893;ng Công Ty Máy &#272;&#7897;ng L&#7921;c và Máy Nông Nghi&#7879;p)

Trademark: *Bông Sen, VINAPPO... *




















*Generators made in Vietnam:* *VIKYNO,* ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnamese economy: Slowing growth in the Mekong Delta*
Posted 8/17/2012 12:00 PM by Emerging Money> from Emerging Money in Investing, International, Stocks

While many of its Southeast Asian regional peers like Thailand ( THD , quote ) and Malaysia ( EWM , quote ) continue to outperform and beat expectations, the Vietnamese economy ( VNM , quote ) is faltering as a result of the global economic slowdown.

The Vietnamese economy is seeing its growth slow due to a contraction in demand from around the world. Given the country's export-reliant economy, the fact Vietnam is experiencing a slowdown is hardly surprising.
Unlike Thailand and Malaysia, which have seen a considerable boost in domestic spending, internal consumption in the Vietnamese economy has proven harder to catalyze.
The State Bank of Vietnam announced this week that lending would only reach 8-10% this year , far below their January target of 15-17%.
As a result, the central bank has implemented measures designed to foster credit growth . By injecting liquidity into commercial banks, the State Bank of Vietnam hopes that lending will increase; however, given the subpar credit conditions, it remains unclear how effective these initiatives will be.
Slowing credit growth and an overall weak global economy are largely responsible for the Vietnamese economy's drop in GDP growth. Numbers were recently revised downwards; the country is now expected to grow less than 5%, considerably lower than the initial 6% forecast. While 5% growth would be more than welcome in developed nations, for a frontier market like Vietnam, less than 5% growth is poor.
Like a number of other emerging market nations, the health of the Vietnamese economy is contingent upon a recovery in the global economy. If signs materialize that Europe is getting its act together, starting a position in the Vietnamese ETF is not a bad idea as the country would likely see a stock market rebound if the global economy gets back on track. However, until any sort of concrete European plan manifests itself, don't expect too much from the Vietnamese economy.

Vietnamese economy: Slowing growth in the Mekong Delta - NASDAQ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vinaxuki, a leading Vietnamese auto brand*
C&#7853;p nh&#7853;t lúc: 10:22 23/07/2012






(VEN) - From a young business in the field of automobile manufacturing, assembly and distribution, and after many years of persisting with its development solutions, the Xuan Kien Automobile Joint Stock Company (Vinaxuki) has affirmed its position as one of the leading auto manufacturers in Vietnam. Its efforts have not only brought good business results, but also proved that Vietnam is capable of developing the auto industry.

A dream of the Vietnamese
Vinaxuki was established in 2004 and at that time, it was a young business in the field of automobile manufacturing and assembly. Unlike other businesses concentrating on making a profit by importing foreign components for assembly in Vietnam, as soon as it came into operation, Vinaxuki has chosen its own way to go: promoting intensive investment in manufacturing auto components here in Vietnam. At that time, many people doubted the company would not succeed. However, with the local content of automobiles assembled in Vietnam growing year after year, Vinaxuki has proved the way it chose is right despite numerous difficulties.
...

Convincing the Southeast Asian market
Along with efforts to realize the dream of creating Vietnamese automobile brands, Vinaxuki has strived to increase sales by 10-15 percent in the first 10 years and is looking towards the goal of exporting 30 percent of its output next year and 80 percent by 2023. Vinaxuki's export markets will include Association of South East Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries with preferential tax rates to take effect from 2018. Bui Ngoc Huyen said that if Vinaxuki's goal of localization is achieved, Vinaxuki will be capable to export many types of automobile to ASEAN countries at competitive prices (Vinaxuki automobiles will be manufactured with high technology to meet regional standards but the manufacture cost will be just 80-90 percent of that in other regional countries). In the near future, Vinaxuki will concentrate on exporting components or fully assembled automobiles to markets such as Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar and other countries in the region. After that, it will explore possibilities for exporting to other potential markets such as Africa and Latin America.
With a strong will and a well-oriented strategy, Vinaxuki has been successful, and its success proves that the dream of creating Vietnamese automobile brands can become true. It is hoped that by 2018 when a tax rate of zero percent is applied to exports between ASEAN countries, Vietnamese-brand automobiles will be present in the global market./.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam expects $15b FDI capital attraction in 2012*
Wednesday, 11/01/2012 01:16 PM - vietbiz24.com





_Vietnamese Dong_

Speaking at the conference "Economic Forecast in 2012-2015" on Tuesday, deputy general director of Foreign Investment Agency under the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MoPI), Nguyen Noi said that this year Vietnam expects to attract newly registered FDI (foreign direct investment) capital (including raised FDI capital) at about $15 billion, equalling to the figure in 2011.

The actualised FDI capital would be at $11 billion and it may increase in the next years, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.

According to the statistics, in 2011, newly-pledged and raised FDI capital in Vietnam reached about $14.7 billion, or 74 percent from 2010. Of which, 76.4 percent of FDI capital was for agriculture and construction (the ratio was 54.1 percent in 2010) and 5.8 percent for real estate (it was 34.3 percent in 2010).

Notably, the number of FDI projects worth of billions of US dollar for real estate, iron and steel and cement decreased clearly, Noi said.

The export turnover of FDI enterprises in 2011 reached about $54 billion (including crude oil), accounting for 59 percent of the country's total export turnover and rising 39.3 percent from 2010, higher than the rise of the local economic area (26.1 percent).

The import value of FDI firms in 2011 was $47.8 billion, rising 29.3 percent from 2010. Meanwhile, the country's import growth was 33.3 percent in 2011.

*As of December 15, 2011, Vietnam had 13,644 valid FDI projects worth $198 billion*, including 54 percent for agriculture and construction sectors. The actualised FDI capital reached $90 billion, or 40 percent of the registered FDI capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam reports increase in Foreign Direct Investment*
Wednesday, Jun 27, 2012, Posted at: 15:42(GMT+7) - saigon-gpdaily.com.vn

In the first half of 2012, Vietnam registered 452 new foreign invested projects and reported capital increase in about 123, said a Government official to the media.





_Vietnamese Minister of Industry and Trade Vu Huy Hoang (L) and the EU&#8217;s Trade Commissioner Karel De Gutch officially begin negotiations for a Free Trade Agreement between Vietnam and the EU in Brussels , Belgium , on June 26. (Source:VNA)_

*Thus Vietnam attracted nearly US$6.4 billion in investments, an increase of 72.3 percent over the same period last year.*

Industrial processing, manufacturing accounted for approximately 63 percent of the registered capital; followed by real estate with a registered capital of nearly 25 percent; group projects in wholesale, retail, repairs about 10 percent, announced the head of the Foreign Investment Department under the Ministry of Planning and Investment.

Meanwhile, FDI disbursement in June is estimated to have been US$890 million, its lowest level in four months. In accumulated figures of six months, FDI disbursement reached US$5.4 billion, up nearly 2 percent over the same period in 2011.

*In the list of largest investors, Japan is ranked Number 1 with nearly $4.1 billion (65 percent)*. In foreign investments, Binh Duong Province is leading with US$1.7 billion.

However, the target of attracting foreign direct investment capital of upto US$15-17 billion this year is still far away, especially in context of global FDI flows continuing to decline.

However, replying to the press on this issue on June 27, Do Nhat Hoang, director of Foreign Investment Department, maintained that in recent months the situation of foreign investment was quite stable and foreign capital structure changes were moving in a positive direction.

"With this momentum, if no big change occurs on the international market and the measures that the government is applying prove to be effective, it is likely we reach the set goal in attracting foreign investment, "Mr. Hoang stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Some photos about one of the trademarks of the fledgling automobile industry of Vietnam, Vinaxuki:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*HUUTOAN (H&#7919;u Toàn), a Vietnamese brand in the fledgling industry in Vietnam:*

Huu Toan Joint-Stock Corporation was founded in 1982. Over the years, the corporation has taken the lead nationwide (Vietnam) in manufacturing electric generators, air compressors and agricultural machines, such as water pumps, brush cutters and powder sprayers. The electric generator product manufactured by the company is one of the top brand names in Vietnam. The gasoline and diesel electric generators account for 70% and 40% of the domestic market share respectively.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Vietnam is always the tough guy of the SEAsia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Some products of H&#7919;u Toàn (Huu Toan) brand:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Major economic data of Vietnam 2012 - compared to 2011* 
(I posted the numbers elsewhere, just a repeat)

- inflation declined to 5 per cent in July from 23 per cent
- trade deficit narrowed to US$58m in the first seven months compared to almost $6bn
- the dong has been stable for most of the year
- the credit-to-GDP ratio declined from 121 per cent in 2010 to 108 per cent in 2011
- imports weakened to a 9 per cent growth from 13.6 per cent
- export growth is likely to be only 13.7 and not 16.6 per cent
- forex reserves may reach $20 billion, up by 25%
- gdp 2012 expected to grow at 6%
- unemployment rate remains nearly unchanged at 2.29% in H1/2012 compared to 2.3 % in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*PTSC Conquers the Ocean*
17/07/2012 10:10 GMT+7

With a dream to conquer the ocean, PetroVietnam Technical Services Corporation (PTSC) has continuously invested in technology and successfully produced many modern large-scaled oil platforms, making an effective contribution to developing the marine economy and ensuring security, national defence and sovereignty of the sea and islands.

PTSC is a member of the Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group (PetroVietnam). It is considered the leading supplier of services, such as specialized vessels, floating storage and offloading vessels (FSO), floating production, storage and offloading vessels (FPSO) and seism surveys for the oil and gas industry in Vietnam and Southeast Asia, especially in the field of designing, manufacturing and installing offshore oil platforms.

At present, PTSC has over 23 affiliates, 3 joint-ventures in Singapore and 1 affiliation in Malaysia with a staff of more than 10,000 people who have high capability and professional skills. Having been carefully trained and with experience in international business operations they have been granted certificates of safety and quality by the world&#8217;s leading registry companies. 
....




































Besides PTSC M&C, PTSC has many other member units which are involved in this field. Recently, the PetroVietnam Marine Shipyard (PV Shipyard) completed a project on building the 90m-high jack-up drilling rig - Tam Dao 03 for the Vietnam-Russia Joint Venture (Vietsovpetro). This jackk-up drilling rig looks like a giant mobile building on the ocean and has the marine standards of a large ship with many features of modern and sophisticated technology. It weighs nearly 12,000 tonnes with legs 145m tall. It is able to operate in 90m-deep seas and has a drilling capacity of 6,100m into the seabed.
In its business strategy from now to 2015 and development orientations to 2025, PTSC strives to become a strong supplier of oil and gas technical services in the maritime industry and to forge a niche in the region and the world. Its oil and gas technical services will be a key factor in making the company become one of the three leading units in this field in Southeast Asia. 
After nearly 20 years of development, PTSC has made great progress and has been considered the leading corporation in providing oil and gas technical services in Vietnam and establishing its brand in the oil and gas markets in Southeast Asia. More importantly, the modern and large-scale oil platforms built by the corporation have not only served in the exploitation of oil and gas, development of the marine economy and ensurance of the energy security for the country, but also has made an effective contribution to ensuring the national security and sovereignty of the sea and islands.

*By: Vinh Hung - Photo: Hoang Quang Ha*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam: PTSC M&C Completes Su Tu Trang Jacket and Topside*
Posted on May 11th, 2012

The load-out and sail-away ceremony will be held May 14th for the Su Tu Trang jacket and topside at PTSC M&C fabrication yard in Vung Tau City, Vietnam.
The ceremony will be attended by the representatives of Vietnam Oil and Gas Group, PetroVietnam Exploration and Production Corporation (PVEP), PetroVietnam Technical Services Corporation (PTSC), Cuu Long JOC , PTSC Mechanical and Construction Company (PTSC M&C).
Known as a well-established operator in Vietnam, Cuu Long JOC has been operating the Petroleum Exploration and Production activities under the Petroleum Contract for Block 15.1 Offshore Vietnam with four discoveries namely Su Tu Den (Black Lion) Oil Field, Su Tu Vang (Golden Lion) Oil Field, Su Tu Trang (White Lion) Gas-Condensate Field and a recently discovered Su Tu Nau (Brown Lion) oil field.

Su Tu Trang is a turn-key project awarded to PTSC M&C in March 2010 by Cuu Long JOC. The scope of work includes Engineering, Procurement, Construction, Installation, Hook-up and Commissioning for a 1,400 ton topside, 1,200 ton jacket, 1,000 ton jacket pile, 19.5 km infield pipeline and the additional modification for the existing Su Tu Vang Central Processing Platform.
Nippon Steel Engineering Company Limited (NSEC), under the supervision of PTSC M&C, completed the detailed design work in November 2011. Overall project management, procurement and fabrication were carried out and managed by PTSC M&C as part of its turn-key, EPCI contractor&#8217;s responsibilities.
PTSC M&C says it &#8220;is now targeting the finish date of offshore installation campaign to be in early of July 2012.&#8221;




















S&#432; T&#7917; Tr&#7855;ng (White Lion)

Vietnam: PTSC M&C Completes Su Tu Trang Jacket and Topside| Offshore Energy Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

KirovAirship said:


> Vietnam is always the tough guy of the SEAsia.



What is that got to do with vietnam economy?


----------



## dunhill

*First Oil Flows* *from Second Platform on TGT Field Offshore Vietnam*

Posted on Jul 9th, 2012





SOCO, an international oil and gas exploration and production company, announces that the first flow of crude oil and gas from the H4 Wellhead Platform (&#8216;WHP-H4&#8242 of the Te Giac Trang Field (&#8216;TGT&#8217 occurred on 6th July 2012. The start of production has been achieved over one month earlier than scheduled and nearly a year ahead of the original approved development plan.
WHP-H4 is located in the south of the TGT Field in Block 16-1 in the Cuu Long Basin, off the southern coast of Vietnam, approximately 100 kilometres from Vung Tau, 20 kilometres northwest of the Bach Ho Field, and 35 kilometres west of the Rang Dong Field. The block is operated on behalf of SOCO (30.5%) and its Partners, PetroVietnam Exploration & Production Corporation (41%) and PTT Exploration and Production Public Company Limited (28.5%), by the Hoang Long Joint Operating Company which was established in 1999.
Production from the field, currently approximately 42,000 barrels of oil per day (&#8216;BOPD&#8217, will now be increased to the 55,000 BOPD processing capacity of the &#8216;Armada TGT 1&#8242; FPSO.
Simultaneously, the PetroVietnam Drilling Services Corporation rig, the PVD-II, has arrived on location at the H1 Wellhead Platform and commenced drilling the conductor sections of a four well, infield development drilling programme.
Ed Story, President and Chief Executive of SOCO, commented:
&#8220;First oil from the second platform at the TGT Field in Vietnam marks a key milestone for the Company. We set an ambitious delivery target and it is a credit to all involved that this has been achieved ahead of schedule. We now look forward to working with our Partners to maximise the recovery and performance of the field. The success and knowledge we have gained thus far from the TGT Field will enable us to drive further shareholder value in Vietnam and the wider region.&#8221;


Sources:First Oil Flows from Second Platform on TGT Field Offshore Vietnam| Offshore Energy Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Built by Petrovietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Some images of Vietnam's shipbuilding industry:*
(Despite Vinasin was sinking )

Floating Storage of Offloading Unit 5 (FSO5) 150,000 tons.
Built by "*Nam Tri&#7879;u Shipbuilding industry Corporation*", Vietnam
Used by B&#7841;ch H&#7893; oilfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Floating Storage of Offloading Unit 5 (FSO5) 150,000 tons.
Built by "Nam Tri&#7879;u Shipbuilding industry Corporation", Vietnam
Used by B&#7841;ch H&#7893; oilfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*How rich are you?*
Last update 14/08/2012 8:00:00 SA (GMT+7) - VietNamNet

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; *Having private aircraft, possessing islands, traveling in a Rolls & Royce, owning yachts and attracting the media like the portraits of the showbiz world &#8211; this is the common portrait of the Vietnamese millionaires.*







*The villas in West Lake area*

*Hanoi is the city which has the highest land price in the world, comparable with that in Tokyo, Hong Kong or Paris*. Meanwhile, the land price in the West Lake area is considered the most expensive in Hanoi, which is called the golden land.





_west lake - Hanoi_

Leon Lai, a Hong Kong&#8217;s actor, could buy a villa with an area of 1000 square meters in Ruby Hill &#8211; San Francisco, with swimming pool and golf course, at five million US dollars. 

However, he would not be able to buy a land plot with the same area in Hanoi with the same sum of money. A real estate expert said that the land plots in the area are priced at no less than 40,000 square meters. However, even if accepting the sky high prices, one would still not be able to buy a land plot here, because of no seller.

As such, if Leon Lai wants to live in the West Lake area in Vietnam, with five million dollars, he can only buy a house with the area of 125 square meters.

In the West Lake area, there are the villas with hundreds of square meters in area, which have the sky high and logically enigmatic prices.

There is also a golden land area in HCM City &#8211; the Dong Khoi area in district 1. However, the land plots here have been reserved to do business, not for accommodation. Therefore, the West Lake area is considered the most wonderful area for people to live.

Hollywood&#8217;s stars like Tom Cruise, Taylor Swift and Mariah Carey are living in the villas worth 2.6-30 million dollars. However, if they want to live on the golden land in Vietnam, they would have to pay much higher for the same area of accommodations.

*Private aircraft, yachts and luxurious cars*

Doan Nguyen Duc, Chair of the Hoang Anh Gia Lai was recognized as the first Vietnamese person who owns a private airline, after he bought a Beechcraft King Air 350 in 2008 at 7 million dollars.

In fact, in Vietnam, there are many people rich enough to buy private aircrafts. Just two years later, local newspapers reported that Tran Dinh Long, Chair of the Hoa Phat group bought an aircraft at 5 million dollars.

In 2009, Diem My, a well-known actress in Vietnam, said on local newspapers that her husband was possessing a 2 million dollar yacht.

In fact, a lot of businessmen have luxurious yachts, including Dao Hong Tuyen, who is called the &#8220;King of the Tuan Chau Island&#8221;.

Meanwhile, nearly all the most luxurious car models have been present in Vietnam, from Bugatti Veyron, Ferrari 599 Fiorano GTB to Lamborghini Aventador, from Rolls-Royce Phantom Year of the Dragon, Maybach 62S, Audi R8 to Aston Martin Vanquish.

The rich people whisper in each others&#8217; ears that the remaining luxurious models with Koenigsegg or Pagani have not been present in Vietnam not because Vietnamese millionaires cannot afford them, but because they do not fit the taste of the rich people.

Only very rich people can possess luxurious cars in Vietnam. They not only have to pay high for the luxurious cars, which would be much more expensive in Vietnam than in the manufacturers&#8217; countries because of the high tax, but also pay high to run the cars.

Analysts believe that in Vietnam, the expenses to run a car is triple that in other countries in the world. A Bugatti Vevron, which is sold at one million dollars in the US, would be priced at 3 million dollars in Vietnam, or 60 billion dong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Another heavy industry company of Viet Nam is Xí Nghi&#7879;p C&#417; Khí Quang Trung . They build heavy lift equipment including that 1200-ton crane that helps reduce the construction time of Son La hydroelectric dam to ...3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

5Star said:


> Another heavy industry company of Viet Nam is Xí Nghi&#7879;p C&#417; Khí Quang Trung . They build heavy lift equipment including that 1200-ton crane that helps reduce the construction time of Son La hydroelectric dam to ...3 years



Yes, I know this enterprise, the man who owner the enterprise, labor-hero Nguy&#7877;n T&#259;ng C&#432;&#7901;ng.
This is a private enterprise with a lot of success in the field of designing and manufacturing bridge crane and cranes in Vietnam.





*A bridge-crane of Quang Trung Mechanical Enterprise was used in the S&#417;n La Hydropower
A turbine was being installed by LILAMA.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Phu Quoc International Airport to open in December *
Vietnam News - Updated August, 24 2012 13:46:04 





_island of Phu Quoc_

KIEN GIANG &#8211; *The southern province of Kien Giang will inaugurate the first phase of Phu Quoc International Airport in December this year*, said the provincial People's Committee recently.






The 900 ha airport was built in Duong To Commune in the island district of Phu Quoc in 2008 with a total investment of VND16.2 trillion (US$771million). It will serve domestic flights between Phu Quoc and Ha Noi, HCM City and other destinations. It will also connect the district with the region and the world to help develop the island's economy, investment and especially its eco-tourism sector.

The airport, which is expected to be completed by 2020, has been built with 50% of the total investment coming from the Southern Airports Corporation.

Up to now, the main components of the airport runway and taxiways, aircraft parking and passenger terminal have basically been completed and ready to put into operation on schedule.

According to the committee, the airport will play a vital role in Phu Quoc's economic development as well as development across Kien Giang Province and the Cuu Long (Mekong) River Delta. &#8211; VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

5Star said:


> Another heavy industry company of Viet Nam is Xí Nghi&#7879;p C&#417; Khí Quang Trung . They build heavy lift equipment including that 1200-ton crane that helps reduce the construction time of Son La hydroelectric dam to ...3 years



Some images of Quang Trung Mechanical Enterprise, one enterprises in the industry of Vietnamese machine building:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Electricity-produced machinery from sea wave energy of Co Khi Quang Trung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Opinion*

*Glass is half full, not half empty*
_Ken Atkinson-Managing director Grant Thornton Vietnam | Apr 16, 2012 09:07 am_






We seem to be going through another one of those periods when almost everyone you meet, especially in the bars, is talking Vietnam down and being negative.

*However, there is a difference this time. In my 20 plus years here, the Vietnamese have never been negative or pessimistic, but today they seem to be adopting the negative sentiment.
*
The economy is in far better shape than it was 12 months ago and the stock market has sprung back to life. Granted the property market has been flat, gold prices have lost their lustre and the local currency has been stable for 12 months, which generally means no easy money. But, there are still real opportunities.

Some good news is that Europe seems to have weathered the current storm, although it is not out of the woods, just yet. The US seems to be on the road to recovery which augers well for Vietnams overseas trade. Exports were up almost 24 per cent in the first quarter and we can expect that growth to continue albeit at lower rates than last year.

Think of it, 12 months ago we had just had a 10 per cent currency devaluation, inflation was heading to 20 per cent, banks were offering around 20 per cent for VND deposits and 6 per cent for USD deposits. Investors were sitting on the sidelines questioning Vietnams macroeconomic stability and policies.

The government moved quickly to address many of the fundamental issues causing these macroeconomic problems, yet there are still many sceptics who question whether the measures taken would work. For the more seasoned campaigners who have been through many crises in Vietnam going back to 1990 when the Soviet Union withdrew its financial support, the one thing we have learnt is, Vietnam does have the capacity to address and resolve economic problems even though it may be slow to react.

Inflation, which was one of the greatest causes for concern has moderated significantly with the current annual rate close to 16 per cent and the year to date rate of less than 2.5 per cent making the governments target of 10 per cent for 2012 achievable.

The State Bank has successfully stabilised the currency, since the devaluation in February 2011, and although many experts were forecasting further pressure at the end of last year this did not materialise. The governments target of keeping any exchange rate movement against the US dollar to less than 3 per cent in 2012 seems to be highly plausible. Another interesting fact is that the difference between the official rate and the free market or unofficial rate has all but disappeared. This is the best indication that the government is achieving success in its efforts to de-dollarise the economy.






Gross domestic product (GDP) continues to grow at a healthy rate which many countries can only dream of and although last year and this year (forecast at 6 per cent), will be a little lower than the average rates seen over the last 10 years, a steady growth like this compounded over many years will be a satisfactory performance. According to a recent HSBC survey, Vietnam is listed as one of the 10 growth economies from now till 2050, with a projected long-term average growth of 5.5 per annum.

Another area to show improvement is the trade deficit. This, which has been a major concern together with the countrys foreign exchange reserves, has fallen dramatically and only registered a deficit of $250 million in the first quarter of 2012. Of course caution is needed here as this may reflect a slow down in orders, which may translate into a fall in exports. However, it appears the government is being successful in tackling the trade deficit to a much lower level than projected.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) continues to match the levels seen over the last three years, despite of increasing competition from Indonesia. The march of investors from China seems set to continue as does the increased interest from Japanese investors.






A recent survey by the ASEAN Business Council ranked Vietnam as the second most attractive investment destination behind Indonesia and ahead of Singapore, Thailand, and Malaysia,
There is also a significant volume, of what I would describe as FDI, being counted as indirect investment. That is investments by private equity funds and trade buyers who are investing directly into Vietnamese businesses through share acquisition. This is not really indirect investment as it is medium to long-term investment and not subject to stock market sentiment.

With the above trends and the continued high level of overseas remittances there is no pressure on Vietnams foreign exchange reserves. VinaCapital recently estimated that the State Bank had this year purchased $6 billion in foreign currency from the market to increase the foreign exchange reserves.

My own major concern was the state of the banking industry, but it also seems to be being addressed in a quiet, but firm way. The State Bank has started to classify banks into three groups and also to allocate credit growth ceilings on a selective basis recognising the well managed banks. The top tier banks are showing signs of improved liquidity and merging of the weaker banks with the stronger banks is actually starting to happen.

There is also no end of foreign banks looking to acquire significant and strategic stakes in Vietnamese banks, so this cloud seems to be slowly lifting and although this will be a long process, in my opinion, a significant bank failure is unlikely.

So why are we all so negative? My glass is certainly half full not half empty and we must remember the fundamentals which attracted us all in the first place are still there, although our game plans may need to be modified.

Vietnam Investment Review - Features - Glass is half full, not half empty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Province seeks more incentives for Samsung *






HA NOI &#8212; Authorities in northern Bac Ninh Province have called on the Government to provide additional tax breaks and incentives to a Samsung factory based in the province.

*The South Korean firm's plant in Yen Phong Industrial Zone produces mobile phones, tablets and electronics accessories, and there are plans to expand production from a capital registration of US$670 million to $1.5 billion.*

But according to Truong Tien Yen, chief of the provincial Party Committee Office, Samsung Electronics Viet Nam (SEV) will face difficulties in carrying out its expansion plans if it didn't get more Government support, despite already enjoying corporate income tax incentives as a high-tech investor.

"SEV's electronics products already enjoy tax incentives including a preferential income tax rate of 10 per cent for 15 years, a tax exemption for four years after and a 50 per cent tax reduction for the following nine years," said Yen.

"However, the expansion of SEV's production may face difficulties if no assistance from the Government is provided," said Yen. "The same incentives should be considered for the expansion, even if recent regulations do not allow any investment incentives to expanded projects."

During a visit to Bac Ninh this month, Minister of Finance Vuong Dinh Hue said the ministry would submit a proposal on corporate income tax changes to the National Assembly next May.

He said the Ministry of Finance would create the most favourable conditions for business development, but on the other hand, enterprises must strictly comply with the laws of Viet Nam.

Last year, the firm submitted the same proposal to the government.

*SEV plans to earn up to $10 billion this year, at the same time, the plan targets to create jobs for as many as 22,000 local workers.* &#8212; VNS

http://www.vir.com.vn/news/business/samsung-concerned-over-tax-incentives.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

* Saigon Metro - Ben Thanh/ Suoi Tien urban railway construction to kicks off tomorrow*
Updated August, 27 2012 12:09:10 

HA NOI &#8211; Construction of the HCM City Urban Railway Construction Project Line 1 is scheduled to begin tomorrow in HCM City.




_Model of Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien metro route that is scheduled to begin construction on August 28 (Photo: SGGP)_






_Model of the Saigon Opera House Station for the Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien metro route (Photo: SGGP) _

The 19.7km Line 1 has 2.6km of underground section (Ben Thanh-Ba Son) with three underground stations and the remainder elevated (Ba Son-Suoi Tien) with 11 stations.

The project is part of Package 2 (the first to be started of four packages for Line 1), comprising of all civil and structural works for the elevated section and the depot.

The construction work will be carried out by the Consortium of Sumitomo-Civil Engineering Construction Corporation No.6.

The other three packages are planned to start soon. Upon completion by the end of 2018, Line 1 is expected to contribute to economic development and mitigation of traffic congestion and pollution. &#8211; VNS

Ben Thanh Suoi Tien urban railway construction to kicks off tomorrow - Economy - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*[Vietnam] Exports surge 17.8% in first eight months*
Updated August, 27 2012

HA NOI &#8212; The country's exports in the first eight months of the year surged 17.8 per cent year-on-year to US$73.35 billion, while imports reached $73.41 billion, up 6.7 per cent, according to the General Statistics Office (GSO).
In August alone, the country earned $9.8 billion from exports, down 3.8 per cent from the July figure, with a trade deficit of $150 million after enjoying a trade surplus for the past two consecutive months.
Director of the GSO's Trade Department Le Thi Minh Thuy attributed the relatively positive trade balance to a decrease in imports.
She said after recording a 11.8 per cent increase in February, the rising rate of imports from March to August had slowed to around 6 per cent. Exports, meanwhile, rose 17.8 per cent and 19 per cent in July and August after hitting a 22-24 per cent rise during February and June.
According to the GSO, 15 out of 28 export staples gained high growth rates, with turnover of between $1 billion and $9 billion in the first eight months. Textiles and garments were the biggest earner with $9.72 billion, up 7 per cent. Mobile phones and parts ranked second with $7.35 billion, up 134.3 per cent. Crude oil, seafood, electronic products and computers, wooden products, and coffee followed with turnover ranging from $2.46 billion to $5.54 billion each.
However, several key export staples reported a decline in both quantity and value during the period. Coal export volume, for example, decreased 23.8 per cent to 8.74 million tonnes, and value was down 30.2 per cent at $769 million. Rice also fell 9.1 per cent to $2.46 billion in value.
Of the total export turnover in the first eight months, foreign-invested firms accounted for $45.63 billion, up 34.1 per cent, while State-owned enterprises reported a decrease of 1.85 per cent at $27.71 billion. &#8212; VNS

Exports surge 17.8% in first eight months - Economy - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Green lights to light up gaming*
_Nguyen Trang | vir.com.vn | Aug 27, 2012 15:23 pm_
*
Unlimited electronic gaming facilities, in accordance with the latest Ministry of Finances decree draft, could open the door for more foreign-invested projects in Vietnam.*





_Many resorts currently offer gaming, but Vietnamese are barred from entry_

Under the decree draft regulating conditions for running electronic gaming services in Vietnam, an investor can gain a licence for running an electronic gaming facility as long as it satisfies some of conditions such as running a hotel or resort with at least five-star rate and the gaming facility is separated from other facilities of the hotel. The hotel or resort must be the one regularly receiving a big amount of foreign guests. However, there is no explanation on how the big amount is.

Otherwise, the investor must meet other criteria including business plan, security measure and financial ability instead of at least $4 billion under the existing Government Announcement 97/TB-VPCP issued in 2007.

More importantly, the decree draft which is now under the governments consideration, does not limit the amount of electronic gaming facilities nationwide like Singapore, Malaysia and the UK.

The draft is making it easy for casino business because all of these above conditions are not difficult to reach, said Nguyen Mai, chairman of the Vietnam Association of Foreign Invested Enterprises.

Since 1992 when electronic gaming services was first allowed in Vietnam, 50 electronic gaming facilities have been licenced nationwide with $4.2 billion Ho Tram Strip project in southern Ba Ria-Vung Tau province being the largest. The project is expected to open in February 2013.
Many foreign investors are trying to encourage the Vietnamese government to allow integrated casinos-and-convention resorts in the country.

*Malaysias Genting Group, for instance, proposed to build an integrated casino and resort complex in northern Quang Ninh provinces Van Don Economic Zone. Meanwhile, the Las Vegas Sands Corp is proposing to build integrated casino and resort complexes in Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi.*

The Ministry of Finance, in its document sent to the government explaining the need of the new decree governing gaming services, said the development of electronic gaming services could spur the nations tourism industry, create jobs and contribute significantly to the state budget.

From 1992 till now, the total revenue from electronic gaming business is estimated to reach about $72 million per year and contribute to the state budget at the average level of $11.5 million per year, according to the ministry.

Even though Vietnamese nationals will remain banned from electronic gaming services, Mai said to allow integrated casinos and resorts nationwide could cause social instability.

Mai suggested Vietnam develop a centre like Macau or Las Vegas that would be convenient for the government to manage, and that Phu Quoc island would be an ideal place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Third refinery to step up*
_Ngoc Linh | vir.com.vn | Aug 27, 2012 07:52 am_

*Vung Ro Petroleum is ready to start hammering out Vietnam&#8217;s third oil refinery by the year&#8217;s end.*





_Vung Ro Petroleum and Honeywell&#8217;s UOP inked the deal to develop Vietnam&#8217;s third refinery_

The investor, Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd., last week reached managing licensor and technology transfer agreement with Honeywell&#8217;s UOP, a leading international licensor for the refining and petrochemical production, for the design and engineering of the refinery in central Phu Yen province.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by US&#8217;s commercial counselor in Vietnam Sarah Kemp and leaders of Phu Yen Provincial People&#8217;s Committee.

&#8220;This is a very important step to implement the project. UOP is a well-known licensor for refining and petrochemical technology in the world, which will provide us not only the technology but also solutions to build and operate the refinery,&#8221; said Korolev Kirill, general director of Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd.

Korolev said an engineering, procurement and construction contractor (EPC contractor) could be selected in the upcoming months. Last year, the investor and local authorities also completed siteclearance that had lasted for four years, a barrier coupled with the global financial crisis.

The investor plans to break ground by the year&#8217;s end and Korolev said all the needed preparation for the project&#8217;s construction had almost been completed, adding that the agreement with UOP LLC would ensure Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd.owns the latest refining technology.

When on streams by 2016, this refinery will produce a wide range of products including LPG, gasoline, gasoline, jet fuel, diesel, fuel oil, polypropylene, benzene, toluene andmix-xylene meetingdemand of local market and export.

Vung Ro&#8217;s top management has also adopted &#8220;fast track&#8221; method for the project which will allow the combination of front-end engineering design and engineering procurement, construction into one contract to optimise costs and time schedule for the whole project.

According to experts in the field, by implementing &#8220;fast track&#8221; method, investor could reduce implementation time for the project from at least 18-24 months.

The refinery project will not only help in reducing Vietnam&#8217;s reliance on imported fuel, but also mark a milestone for improving investment climate in Phu Yen, a coastal central province located 400 kilometres north of Ho Chi Minh City.

Nguyen Chi Hien, director of Phu Yen Provincial Department of Planning and Investment, said this project would be a magnet luring other industrial supporting projects to Phu Yen.
&#8220;Once Vung Ro refinery is constructed, we expect many investors will follow Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd. to invest in petrochemical industry here,&#8221; said Hien.

In 2007, a Singapore-based SP Chemicals proposed to build naphtha cracking Hoa Tam complex in Phu Yen. Nevertheless, the company canceled its plan in 2009 due to the global financial crisis.

Hien said the provincial committee still wanted to develop Hoa Tam petrochemical complex, especially now that Vung Ro refinery construction is about to start.

*
(Vung Ro Petroleum is a joint venture between UK&#8217;s Technostar Management Limited and Russian Telloil Group to develop a $1.7 billion oil refinery.)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam branded mobile phones booming*
| VIR/VNA | Sep 17, 2011 09:52 am

The debut of a series of mobile phones with Vietnamese brand names from late 2010 has led to fierce competition in the market.

After An Binh telecom company released Q-Mobile and FPT launched FPT-Mobile in 2008 and 2009, the market now has dozens of Vietnamese brand name mobile phones, including Avio by VNPT, Bluefone by CMC, Hanel Mobile by Hanel and Hi-Mobile by HiPT.

Made in Vietnam mobile phones feature low prices (400,000-VND500,000 or equal to 19-$24 ), and a host of extra functions like having between 2-4 sim cards, large capacity memory cards, a camera and guarantees and bonuses for users.

With these advantages, made in Vietnam mobile phones meet the demands of low-income earners, workers and students, which make a large proportion of the society.

According to statistics, Vietnamese brand name mobile phones make up 30 per cent of consumption volume and 15 per cent of the market&#8217;s value.

Q-Mobile mobile phones increased its sales by 175 per cent year-on-year in the first five months of this year. This product makes up nearly 30 per cent of the domestic market, after Nokia which has a 50 per cent market share.

General Director of An Binh telecom company Nguyen Quang Ninh said his company plans to develop Q-Mobile into a leading brand name of the domestic market by the end of this year and was preparing to export the product to countries at a similar stage of development to Vietnam , like Laos , Cambodia , Myanmar and African countries.

During this time, VNPT&#8217;s sales of its Avio increased by nearly 90 per cent over the same period last year.

Those above moves caused the world popular mobile phone producers operating in Vietnam , including Nokia, to change their focus from luxury products to lower priced deals such as five common two-sim card products with prices between 600,000-VND700,000 (28.5 - $35.7).

According to Director of Hi-Mobile Do Giang Vinh, Vietnamese producers now face big challenges. If they do not have products with the right designs and manage key production steps, they risk suffering losses.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam branded mobile phones booming*
| VIR/VNA | Sep 17, 2011 09:52 am

The debut of a series of mobile phones with Vietnamese brand names from late 2010 has led to fierce competition in the market.

After An Binh telecom company released Q-Mobile and FPT launched FPT-Mobile in 2008 and 2009, the market now has dozens of Vietnamese brand name mobile phones, including Avio by VNPT, Bluefone by CMC, Hanel Mobile by Hanel and Hi-Mobile by HiPT.

Made in Vietnam mobile phones feature low prices (400,000-VND500,000 or equal to 19-$24 ), and a host of extra functions like having between 2-4 sim cards, large capacity memory cards, a camera and guarantees and bonuses for users.

With these advantages, made in Vietnam mobile phones meet the demands of low-income earners, workers and students, which make a large proportion of the society.

According to statistics, Vietnamese brand name mobile phones make up 30 per cent of consumption volume and 15 per cent of the markets value.

Q-Mobile mobile phones increased its sales by 175 per cent year-on-year in the first five months of this year. This product makes up nearly 30 per cent of the domestic market, after Nokia which has a 50 per cent market share.

General Director of An Binh telecom company Nguyen Quang Ninh said his company plans to develop Q-Mobile into a leading brand name of the domestic market by the end of this year and was preparing to export the product to countries at a similar stage of development to Vietnam , like Laos , Cambodia , Myanmar and African countries.

During this time, VNPTs sales of its Avio increased by nearly 90 per cent over the same period last year.

Those above moves caused the world popular mobile phone producers operating in Vietnam , including Nokia, to change their focus from luxury products to lower priced deals such as five common two-sim card products with prices between 600,000-VND700,000 (28.5 - $35.7).

According to Director of Hi-Mobile Do Giang Vinh, Vietnamese producers now face big challenges. If they do not have products with the right designs and manage key production steps, they risk suffering losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to help Pakistan access Asean markets*
By: Our Staff Reporter | August 30, 2012 | 






ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and Vietnam in the second session of the Joint Trade Commission (JTC) have showed great motivation to achieve *$500 million target of bilateral trade by December 2013*.

The second session of the JTC between Pakistan and Vietnam was held in Islamabad on 28-29 August. Tahir Raza Naqvi Chief Executive Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) led the Pakistan's delegation while Le Duong Quang Deputy Minister of Ministry of Industry and Trade of Vietnam led the Vietnamese delegation.
The JTC deliberated on the measures to enhance and promote bilateral trade between the two countries including simplification of visa procedures for businessmen, exchange of trade and commercial information between the trade promotion agencies and institutionalising cooperation among the state trading corporations of both the countries.
The Vietnamese side assured that the Ministry of Industry and Trade of Vietnam would facilitate Pakistani businessmen in getting visa. Vietnam also assured Pakistan to consider waiving off the requirement of a Vietnamese sponsor. However, for the time being if Pakistani businessmen do not have a sponsor in Vietnam, the Commercial Section of Vietnam at Karachi will forward the case to Ministry of Industry and Trade, Vietnam. If the Ministry is satisfied, it will become the sponsor for Pakistani businessmen.

*During the meeting, an MoU was signed wherein Pakistan recognised Vietnam as Full Market Economy. Vietnam assured Pakistan of its full support in its bid to become the Full Dialogue Partner of ASEAN.*

The selected product sectors for special promotional measures include leather and leather products, Pharmaceuticals and Seafoods from Pakistan side, while the Vietnam authorities would launch promotional campaign to increase export of tea, cotton and synthetic fiber and fisheries to Pakistan. The agreed roadmap to work closely for enhanced trade in the specified sectors includes exchange of delegations, participation in fairs/exhibitions, sharing of information on quality standards and trade procedures between the two sides.

Later, the Vietnamese delegation led by Le Duong Quang Deputy Minister of Ministry of Industry and Trade of Vietnam met Senior Commerce Minister Makhdoom Amin Fahim in his office. Both sides discussed different aspects of trade relations between the two countries. 

Meanwhile, addressing business community Le Duong Quang said that Vietnam wants to strengthen its friendship with Pakistan, especially in trade and investment. He expressed hope that second secession of Pak-Vietnam Business Council would help strengthen business cooperation between both countries as well as would gather Vietnamese counterparts that are interested in expanding businesses in Pakistan.

He said that Trade Promotion Agency of Vietnam and Trade Development Authority of Pakistan should collaborate and sign mutual agreements for promotion of trade and economic relations between both countries.
In his welcome address, Yassar Sakhi Butt, President ICCI said that it is encouraging that Pakistan and Vietnam are now moving forward to further strengthen their bilateral economic and trade relations as both countries have great potential to enhance mutual cooperation in various sectors of their economies.

ICCI President said that bilateral trade between Pakistan and Vietnam has improved from $60 million in 2005-06 to $262.5 million in 2010-11, however, it is far below the true potential of both countries. He said that both countries have good potential to complement each other in different areas including science & technology, IT & telecommunication, industry, banking & finance.

Vietnam to help Pakistan access Asean markets | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam Still Hot for American Investors*
August 31, 2012, 12:29 PM SGT
By Shibani Mahtani

Though Vietnam has struggled to recapture the supercharged growth rates it once enjoyed &#8211; and countries like Indonesia and the Philippines are increasingly seen as more attractive for investors &#8211; it is still a prime market that American companies are seeking to expand in.

That&#8217;s another of the more surprising conclusions from a recent survey conducted by the American Chamber of Commerce in Singapore (AmCham Singapore) and the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, which was reported earlier by The Wall Street Journal.

The survey, which polled more than 350 leaders of U.S. companies operating in the region, not only found that more American employees are asking to relocate to Southeast Asia &#8211; a surprise to analysts who have long assumed China and India were the hot spots &#8211; but also found that 57% of the companies polled intended to expand their operations in Vietnam, compared to a mere 6% in Indonesia and 11% in Thailand.

For American companies already operating in Vietnam, 82% expect an increase of profits next near and more than half are planning an expansion of their workforce. Such results are a sign that sentiment around the country among some companies remains positive, despite a significant slowdown in gross domestic product growth in Vietnam over the past few years, as well as other signs of macroeconomic instability, including a series of currency devaluations and a sharp rise in non-performing loans in the Vietnamese banking system.

Analysts have widely argued that Vietnam needs to pursue more aggressive economic overhauls, including steps to privatize state companies, if it wants to start attracting new rounds of big foreign investment.

The survey did indicate that many American businesses in Vietnam remain skeptical about efforts to stamp out corruption there, with 77% of those polled perceiving bribes and kickbacks as a concern. This figure was only higher in Cambodia, where 81% of companies expressed such concerns, and Indonesia, where 87% are still worried about corruption in the country.

The survey didn&#8217;t explain the apparent disconnect between Americans&#8217; desire to expand their operations in Vietnam even as they worry about corruption and other issues. But the country continues to offer some appeal for Western investors, despite the recent economic problems there.

Its sizable consumer market of 91 million and relatively low-cost labor pool are still attractive for many companies, and some may be betting that the country will grow out of its economic problems eventually. Some economists have argued that steps to tighten credit and rein in inflation have positioned Vietnam to rebound once the global economy recovers from its recent slump, though that remains to be seen in the coming years.

Political relations between Vietnam and the U.S. have also continued to improve, especially as Hanoi locks horns with the region&#8217;s other economic power, China, over territorial rights in the South China Sea &#8211; all of which could make American companies feel even more welcome in Vietnam than before.

Meanwhile, the survey also polled U.S. companies on their perceptions around the much-hyped market of Myanmar. Many American businesses have spent the year searching for opportunities in the country &#8211; once virtually inaccessible thanks to years of long-standing sanctions on the country &#8211; but many are still hesitant to place big bets until they know more about the nascent market.

Still, more than 53% of companies polled are planning to start exporting to Myanmar, with another 52% aiming to invest in the country. Overwhelmingly, American companies in Southeast Asia &#8211; almost three-quarters of them &#8211; were in favor of the U.S. government&#8217;s recent decision to suspend some sanctions on Myanmar, even if they are not yet planning to leap into the market.

Finally, the survey yielded yet another sign that Southeast Asia is climbing higher on the priority list for investors and companies: 21% of them are planning to divest from China and reinvest in countries in the Southeast Asian, compared to just 15% last year.

Vietnam Still Hot for American Investors - Southeast Asia Real Time - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Nui Phao mine is almost ready to go after years of delay, this mine is potentially worth at least $1 TRILLION USD

Highlights

-------------------------------------

Viet Nam has huge deposits of tungsten, bauxite/aluminum, titanium, rare earth metals; I see a bright future for our civilian and military industries. Do I need to say that we also have uranium deposits as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Mammoth Phu Quoc project to roll ahead*
_Ninh Kieu | vir.com.vn | Sep 04, 2012 09:55 am_






*Switzerlands Trustee Suisse Group* is to continue rolling the dice with its mega tourism project on Phu Quoc Island, despite having its wings clipped by the authorities.

Van Ha Phong, head of the islands Investment Management Authority, said the developer would continue pursuing the *$2.6 billion* Asia Pearl project even though it did not have permission to build casino and golf course segments. The project remains slow, but the developer has been actively mapping out the investment plan and complete administrative procedures. We appreciate that, said Phong.

Trustee Suisse initially proposed Asia Pearl in 2007. The project, to cover 102 hectares, will be the islands largest tourism project.

One year ago, Kien Giang Peoples Committee set deadlines for Trustee Suisse and its local partner  Vinaconex R&D Corporation  to finish a detailed master plan for the project and also a plan for land compensation and resettlement. The plans must be delivered before August 30, 2012.

We have not received a detailed investment plan nor land compensation and resettlement plans, said Phong.

We really want to support Trustee Suisse. But our opinion is that we cannot wait the developer forever. If the developer delays this project too long, we must revoke its investment proposal, said Phong.

Phu Quoc, 120 kilometers off the coast of Kien Giang, is among the most attractive destinations for developers to develop tourism projects in Vietnam, with 75 licensed projects. The projects are capitalised at around $2.2 billion, covering nearly 4,000 hectares. Furthermore, the provincial authority also agreed in principle for 180 other projects.

Besides the Trustee Suisse project, *Hong Kongs Millennium Group*, via its subsidiary Starbay Holdings, is building a *$1.6 billion* resort. In addition, under the governments plan, there will be a big tourism project comprising a casino facility in Phu Quoc, expected to open in 2017.

Vietnam Investment Review - Coverage - Mammoth Phu Quoc project to roll ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*HSBC optimistic about Vietnams economy*
Updated : 11:15 AM, 06/09/2012






The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) has expressed its optimism about the countrys economic prospects. 

With patience and strong reform momentum, when the dust settles, Vietnam should find itself in a trimmer shape and more ready compete when the global economy recovers, it said in a report on September 5.

According to the report, even with higher domestic oil prices, inflation dropped to 5 percent year on year in August from 5.5 percent in July.

Exports, though lower than in previous years, have remained resilient in double digits. Foreign reserves have increased and the Vietnamese dong has stabilised, strengthening the State Bank of Vietnams credibility.

These positive developments could not have happened without the political will to control the overheated economic growth, the report emphasised.

Business conditions are still weak but not free-falling, it commented, adding that demand for Vietnamese goods is rising despite the impact of the global crisis.

HSBC Vietnam economists said they expect domestic consumption to recover slightly towards year-end, especially with credit arrangements expanding.

On a year on year basis, export growth in August climbed to 13 percent from 1.6 percent in July.

While domestic demand remains weak, external demand for Vietnamese goods seems to be picking up. 

The report also noted that Vietnam continues to attract tourists, boosting sales in the service and tourism sector.

Policy makers have proven in the years that they are able to address challenges as a patient approach to reform, will solve bad debts and create a healthy economic system, the report concluded.

HSBC optimistic about Vietnam


----------



## james5

Vietnam, the thickly-populated creating nation which had been having difficulties for previous times 30 years due to war, decrease in economical assistance, and the centrally-planned economic system, is now gradually backing and is showing to be one of the few fast-growing nations on the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Viet Nam's export to Egypt reaches US$201 million *
_Th&#7913; t&#432;, 05 Tháng 9 2012 02:50 _






Viet Nam's *export *turnover to Egypt reached *US$201 million* in the first seven months of the year, said Viet Nam Ambassador to Egypt Dao Thanh Chung. Chung said the country's exports to Egypt in 2010 amounted to $200 million while last year's were $280 million, adding that Vietnamese enterprises have brought considerable goods into the market.

Viet Nam's main export items to Egypt have been rice, wooden furniture, consumption goods and seafood.

The latest report from the Ministry of Industry and Trade showed that Egypt has been the *fourth largest country* which imported Vietnamese goods among 67 countries having trade relations with Viet Nam.

Viet Nam has *imported *materials serving for production with a yearly average turnover of *$20 million*.

However, the ministry said that trade has not been up to the two countries' potentials despite increasing export turnover over the past few years. Chung urged Vietnamese businesses to penetrate further into the market.

He said the embassy would support and create favourable conditions for businesses to promote their trade in Egypt as well as expanding the range of export items available.

Egypt has been in need of agricultural products, cloth, electronics, mobile phones, machines and equipment.

He added that the two countries should establish a Viet Nam-Egypt Business Council to promote trade, investment and co-operation. The two countries aimed to bring their bilateral trade to $500 million.


Viet Nam's export to Egypt reaches US$201 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*VN&#8217;s exports to Mexico growing steadily *
_Th&#7913; n&#259;m, 30 Tháng 8 2012 07:39 _






*Vietnamese exports to Mexico have maintained a strong growth, earning 564 million USD in the first half of this year, a year-on-year rise of over 24 percent.*

According to Vietnam 's Embassy in Mexico , this figure is mainly attributable to key export items including footwear, garments, aquatic products, electronic goods and spare parts, coffee and rubber.

Vietnamese Commercial Counsellor in Mexico Hoang Anh Dung said that during the reviewed period, Vietnamese businesses imported Mexican goods worth over 46 million USD, an annual rise of 64.72 percent, including iron and steel, computers, animal feed, electronic products, spare parts and accessories.

In June alone, Vietnam 's exports to the country hit over 97 million USD, up by nearly 21 percent year-on-year. However, imports from the Latin American country also rose by 19 percent from the same period last year.

Vietnam 's two-way trade with Mexico is now the second largest in the Latin American, after Brazil , the largest economy in the region./.

VN


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings* [Sadly]
Updated : 5:07 PM, 06/09/2012

(VOV) - Vietnam has fallen ten places to 75th in the Global Competitiveness Report 2012-2013.

This is the third consecutive year the Southeast Asian economy has suffered a decline in the global competitiveness index, from 59th in 2010-2011 to 75th in 2012-2013, according to the World Economic Forum report, released on September 5.

The report said in terms of macroeconomic environment, the country plunged 41 places to 106th this year, due to its high rate of inflation in 2011, the worse sovereign debt rating, and difficult access to credit.

Infrastructure (95th) also remained a major challenge for the country despite some improvements in recent years, with particular concerns about the quality of roads (120th) and ports (113th), the report said.

The report considered the nations public health and primary education (64th) efficient labor market (51st), its large market size (32nd), as its most competitive strengths.

The WEF also estimated Vietnams per capita GDP at US$1,374 and its GDP based on Purchasing Power Parity (PPP) share of world total at 0.38 percent.

Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings - Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings - VOVNEWS.VN


Refer to http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/206044-global-competitiveness-report-2012-2013-a.html


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Now, relax with a Vietnamese brand:* *Funiki*


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

A Vietnamese brand: *Funiki*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Malaysian businesses pour $5.8 billion in HCM City*
_| VIR/VNA | Sep 09, 2012 13:19 pm_






Malaysian businesses had invested $5.8 billion in 169 projects in Ho Chi Minh City by June, becoming the* largest foreign investor* in Vietnams southern economic hub.

The figures were released by Vice Chairman of the HCM City Peoples Committee Hua Ngoc Thuan at a ceremony on September 7 to mark Malaysias 55th National Day.

Thuan said that Malaysia has always been an important economic partner of HCM City, adding that the city has welcomed many business delegations from Malaysia who came to study investment opportunities.

According to the official, the direct air route between HCM City and Malaysia has also facilitated exchange and cooperation activities between the two sides.

HCM City will be happy to welcome more foreign investors, including those from Malaysia, to do business in Vietnam, Thuan said, adding that education and tourism are potential areas for bilateral cooperation in the coming time.

Malaysian Ambassador to Vietnam Dato Azmil Mohd Zabidi said he is pleased with the stable growth of trade relations between the two countries.

Two-way trade between Vietnam and Malaysia exceeded *$6.5 billion* in 2011.

http://www.vir.com.vn/news/business/malaysian-businesses-pour-$58-billion-in-hcm-city.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Prices for Hanoi&#8217;s facing-street houses on the cloud*
Sunday, 05 August 2012 14:56 | www.info.vn






Despite economic crisis and the fall of the estate market, prices for houses facing the street in Hanoi are towering, averaging VND300-550 million (*$15,000-25,000*) per one square meter.

The real estate market has been depressed for a long time, causing a drop of estate prices in Hanoi. However, street-facing houses in Hanoi&#8217;s centers are still at very high prices.

These houses are advertised on small ads websites at towering prices. The highest prices belong to houses in Hoan Kiem district, with VND300-550 million per one square meter. A 50sq.m house on Ngo Tat To street is offered for sale at VND17.5 billion ($870,000). Another 50sq.m house on Ham Long street is advertised at VND29 billion (*$1.4 million*).

The prices in Ba Dinh District are lower, averaging VND250-350 million ($12,000-17,000)/sq.m. A 40sq.m house on Van Bao Street is offered for sale at VND16.2 billion ($800,000).

An estate transaction office on Ma May Street, Hanoi, said that this office had performed several transactions of street-facing houses in Hanoi though many houses of this kind were offered for sale. It is very difficult to sell this category of houses because of their &#8220;virtual prices.&#8221;

&#8220;Owners of facing-street houses in the center offer prices that are much higher than the market prices, so it is very difficult to bargain with them,&#8221; an estate broker said.


----------



## grandmaster

Vietnam Loses Glow as a Market Darling 

Bad Loans Weigh Down Vietnam - WSJ.com

Vietnam Risks Biggest East Asia IMF Rescue Since 1990s
Vietnam Risks Biggest East Asia IMF Rescue Since 1990s - Businessweek


----------



## ViXuyen

grandmaster said:


> Vietnam Loses Glow as a Market Darling
> 
> Bad Loans Weigh Down Vietnam - WSJ.com
> 
> Vietnam Risks Biggest East Asia IMF Rescue Since 1990s
> Vietnam Risks Biggest East Asia IMF Rescue Since 1990s - Businessweek


Despite all of these, Viet Nam is still growing at 6% annually

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

If VN is a democratic country, PM Nguyen Tan Dung and his cabinet fell down in last year. The reason is that he was too indulgent of state corporations, government's darling units. However, the state corporations are loss-making constantly, severe corruption, rampant violations... lead to bad loans (of state corps) fall to the banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

5Star said:


> Despite all of these, Viet Nam is still growing at 6% annually



Quote from Article 
"Credit has been one of the main drivers of the economy "


----------



## Viet

*Hanoi metro due for operation by 2016 *
_Updated : Thu, July 7, 2011,9:02 PM (GMT+0700) | tuoitrenews.vn_











A pilot metro rail line in Hanoi is expected to start service by 2016, with the first survey drill for the project set to begin Thursday evening at the Hanoi station.

The pilot 12.5km-long metro line linking Nhon, in Hanoi&#8217;s Tu Liem suburban district and the Hanoi railway station in the inner district of Hoan Kiem, includes a 8.5 km elevated section and 4km underground section from Thu Le to Hanoi station.

The Nhon-Hanoi line is an important transport project not only for Hanoi , but also for the whole country, contributing to reducing traffic congestion and to sustainable development, Marie-Cecile Tardieu-Smith, economic counsellor of the French Embassy in Hanoi, told reporters in Hanoi on July 7. Success of the pilot line will facilitate implementation of other metro lines in Hanoi , she said.






*The US$1 billion project received financial support from major donors such as the French Economic, Finance and Industry Ministry, the French Development Agency, the Asian Development Bank and the European Investment Bank.*

Alain Bechereau, from French consultancy Systra, said soil testing was required before construction of the underground tunnels and his company aimed to define technical designs for underground line stations and tunnels of the metro line, as well as select appropriate machines for the construction and choose international bidders.

Work on construction of depots was scheduled for November, while work on the elevated section was to begin in February, 2012 and the underground section in November 2012, according to the consultant.

The project started last September, with work on the train depot in the presence of Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung on the occasion of the millennium anniversary of the capital city.

There will be 12 stations along the line which is designed for a maximum speed of 80 km per hour and capable of carrying over 900 passengers per train. It will take passengers about 20 minutes to travel the whole length of the line.

The soil testing was witnessed by Nguyen Van Khoi, Deputy Chairman of the Hanoi Municipal People&#8217;s Committee and Marie-Cecile Tardieu-Smith, the French Embassy&#8217;s economic counsellor.






Hanoi metro due for operation by 2016 - Breaking news, sociey news from Vietnam on TuoiTreNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam's economy loses its roar*
By Chris Brummitt on September 11, 2012

BAT TRANG, Vietnam (AP) &#8212; Four years ago, Le Van Tho borrowed $200,000 to build a new ceramic factory on rice fields bordering Hanoi. But with the economy slowing, orders have slumped this year and she recently laid off almost half her workers.

It's also a grim picture down the road: bowls, statues and flower vases gather dust in export showrooms as shoppers in a recession-hit Europe and sluggish United States stop spending.

Once seen as an emerging Asian dynamo racing to catch up with its neighbors, Vietnam's economy is mired in malaise, dragged down by debt-hobbled banks, inefficient and corrupt state-owned enterprises and bouts of inflation.

*Vietnam's one-party Communist government has promised reforms, but it appears unwilling to give up the reins of an economy that has delivered fortunes to top officials and their business partners.*



Vietnam's economy loses its roar - Businessweek

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

^ http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ntry-messed-up-beyond-repair.html#post3060665


----------



## Rechoice

SinoChallenger said:


> ^ http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ntry-messed-up-beyond-repair.html#post3060665



He he, China will collapse and Tibet, East Turkistan, Inner mongolia, Manchu Quo.. will be independence states, and Viets (Yue) will regain Nan Yue Quo and let cantonese and Hakka create new Nan Yue Quo included Guangdong Quangxi and Fujian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> He he, China will collapse and Tibet, East Turkistan, Inner mongolia, Manchu Quo.. will be independence states, and Viets (Yue) will regain Nan Yue Quo and let cantonese and Hakka create new Nan Yue Quo included Guangdong Quangxi and Fujian.


Oh yeah, I love our old map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grandmaster

NiceGuy said:


> Oh yeah, I love our old map



i love this old map too. it shows that the south was not belong to vietnam. it is land of cambodia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

grandmaster said:


> i love this old map too. it shows that the south was not belong to vietnam. it is land of cambodia!



It's a map of China's North and South Dynasties when VN does not exist. 

440AD






560AD


----------



## Viet

Even a bad news is a good news for Vietnam. Just few years ago, nobody cared of the vietnamese economy. Now it is worth an article in the Wallstreet Journal.




September 10, 2012, 2:59 p.m. ET
*
Vietnam Loses Glow as a Market Darling
Bad Bank Loans Cloud Country's Outlook; Talk of Bailout *

By JAMES HOOKWAY in Hanoi and ALEX FRANGOS in Hong Kong





_The landscape in Vietnam is littered with stalled construction projects. Above, unfinished villas in Hanoi._

Until a few years ago, Vietnam was one of the world's hottest emerging markets. Now it faces an urgent task: fix a beleaguered banking system or watch its economy continue to slip behind faster-growing neighbors.

Piles of bad loans following the financial crisis have dragged down growth in Vietnam and left banks weakened and reluctant to lend. 

The government recently acknowledged that nonperforming loans&#8212;many made to inefficient state-owned companies&#8212;could be as high as 10% of the banking system, substantially higher than reported by individual banks. Fitch Ratings analysts think the number is as high as *15%*.

A record number of firms are declaring bankruptcy, and in the sprawling urban areas encompassing Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, the landscape is littered with stalled construction projects as builders run out of cash or put on the brakes as demand for condominiums and office space dries up.

Vietnam fought off rumors in recent days that it was seeking an *International Monetary Fund* bailout for its banking system. An IMF spokeswoman said no requests for aid had been made. State Bank of Vietnam Deputy Gov. Le Minh Hung said in a statement on the government's website that the country had no intention of seeking a rescue.

Heard on the Street






However, the IMF and others have been advising Vietnam on how to implement a domestically financed *bailout *that would restore its banks to health. In its latest economic review the fund said that "quick and comprehensive action" was needed to solidify weak banks and put the economy on more solid ground.

Fears over Vietnam's banks intensified in August when one of the country's most prominent tycoons, *Nguyen Duc Kien*, was arrested for allegedly improperly lending money to real-estate projects. Efforts to reach Mr. Kien, who now runs a number of private investment funds and owns Hanoi's main professional soccer club, have been unsuccessful. Stocks dropped in the days following the arrest, and the Ho Chi Minh Stock Index is down 18% since the beginning of May.

Vietnam shares fell 2.2% Monday, led by selling in property-related stocks after state media reports suggested real-estate developers are trying to cut prices to boost sales of apartments.

Song Da Thang Long Joint Stock Co. is among the local developers that have struggled. In July it secured an additional loan of 300 billion dong, or around $14 million, from the state-owned Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam to help complete its sprawling, 13-tower U-Silk City development in Hanoi's suburbs. The project began in 2009 at the height of Vietnam's property boom but quickly fell victim to the subsequent property slump and soaring interest rates.

Some question whether this cash injection is enough to keep the project alive, and Song Da Thang Long's stock price has fallen about 60% in the past six months. Chairman Nguyen Tri Dung has said the firm is trying to arrange additional credit lines with other lenders. He couldn't be reached for comment.

Economists warn that Vietnam has entered a dangerous cycle where banks, saddled with bad debts, are unwilling to lend, making it harder for businesses to invest. That feeds into slower growth, which in turn makes it harder for companies to pay back loans, again harming the banks.

The result is that Vietnam's economy is likely to grow below its potential for years to come, unless stronger steps are taken to clean up the banks, economists say.

"I don't think there's any quick fix to a problem like this, as you see in the West. It takes time to work through a solution" to a banking crisis, says Gareth Leather, an economist at Capital Economics. He figures Vietnam's economy will grow at closer to a 5% rate in coming years than the 8% the country enjoyed through much of the previous decade. Although higher than growth rates in the West, 5% is considered slow for a developing Asian country like Vietnam and might not be fast enough to generate sufficient jobs to keep its growing population employed.

The government this month revised its forecast for 2012 growth down to *5.2%* from 6% previously.

Vietnam's leaders have acknowledged that a fix is needed. Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung in March approved a three-year restructuring plan for the banking sector designed to strengthen the country's largest banks and encourage a series of mergers among smaller lenders, but officials appear uncertain about how to put the blueprint into effect.

Plans to launch a "bad bank" to buy up distressed assets have been discussed, but a foreign investor familiar with government discussions say implementing such a solution is being delayed by Hanoi's lack of expertise in managing a modern banking system.





_Laborers a year ago worked at a Hanoi construction site, but the real-estate market has worsened since then._

People familiar with government plans say there are proposals to let foreign banks increase stakes in domestic banks from the current cap of 20% in some instances to as high as 49%. Another plan would allow majority stakes, but with a time limit of five years, after which the foreign banks would have to divest.

Government officials didn't respond to requests for comment.

It isn't clear if foreign banks will be interested in increasing their commitments without having the influence of being a permanent majority owner. There are more than a dozen foreign banks with stakes in domestic banks, including HSBC Holdings PLC, Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. and Société Générale.

Many of the foreign banks are dealing with troubles at home, and are said to be reluctant to double-down without assurances of more control over local partners. One foreign banker said at least some of the foreign banks are looking to exit Vietnam at the right price, rather than put more money in.

While the banking situation has deteriorated, Vietnam has tackled other problems by taming double-digit inflation and stabilizing its currency, in part through interest-rate increases. Vietnam has relatively little foreign debt and its trade deficit has shrunk this year.

Some think the government might be able to afford to run a bailout of its banks by itself. The government's debt-to-GDP ratio is about *44%*, and the annual budget deficit has fallen to less than *4%* of GDP last year from 9% in 2009, well below levels of financially strained economies in Europe.

But because of the large role the state plays in industry, the government has so-called contingent liabilities to back up debt in state-owned institutions. Fitch Ratings figures those liabilities equal an additional 10% of Vietnam's *$125 billion GDP*.

In the meantime, investors are waiting for more action to resolve the banking situation. Louis Nguyen, chief executive of Saigon Asset Management, which invests in a broad range of Vietnamese companies, said his firm tried to launch a fund last year in conjunction with a large Vietnamese bank to invest in problem loans.

But the fund was put on hold when he found the banks were unwilling to acknowledge problems on their books and sell loans at any sort of discount to their face value.

Bad Loans Weigh Down Vietnam - WSJ.com
&#8212;Nguyen Anh Thu in Hanoi contributed to this article.


----------



## Viet

Let me post this article. It is really worth for 5 minute reading.


*

Vietnam ranks as world's second happiest nation*
The Vietnam News/Asia News Network
Tuesday, Jun 19, 2012 






HA NOI - Despite residents' constant groaning over traffic jams and overcrowded hospitals and schools, Viet Nam is considered the second happiest country in the world, behind Costa Rica, with Colombia third.

*The ranking, the Happy Planet Index, was compiled and released by the New Economics Foundation, a UK independent think tank.
*
The Happy Planet Index ranks countries based on the health and happiness they produce per unit of environmental input, using global data on life expectancy, happiness and environmental sustainability.

Accordingly, Costa Rica, Viet Nam and Colombia live the longest, happiest, most sustainable lives.

The ranking this year marks a rise for Viet Nam compared to previous years. It ranked 12th and 5th in 2006 and in 2009, respectively.

Besides Viet Nam, the rest of the countries in the top 10 are from South America, including Belize, El Salvador, Jamaica, Panama, Nicaragua, Venezuela, and Guatemala.

The US ranks 105th and the UK ranks 41 on the index.

The lowest-ranked countries are Qatar, Chad and Botswana.

Saamah Abdallah, a senior researcher at the foundation, said rich and poor nations face different challenges but their ultimate goal is the same.

"The index not only reveals how far every country has to travel before it achieves good lives that don't cost the earth - or within its fair share of planetary resources - but also the direction it needs to move in," he said.

The independent think tank aims to improve quality of life by promoting innovative solutions to economic, environmental and social issues.
Vietnam ranks as world's second happiest nation


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's first alumina plant to operate in October*
| Tuoi Tre | Sep 12, 2012 10:14 am






The *$460-million Tan Rai alumina plant *in Lam Dong province has almost been completed and the facility will be put into operation in October 2012, said the Lam Dong bauxite-alumina project management board.

Tran Duong Le, the board&#8217;s deputy director, released the information at a meeting between the board and the provincial authorities yesterday, adding that up to 99 per cent of all the main work items of the plant, including a powerhouse, an ore selection facility, conveyor lines and pumping systems, have been completed.

Sub-works, such as the Cai Bang Lake dam, the general repair quarter, the workers&#8217; dorms, and parking lots are also available.

If there had not been problems with a number of projects and equipment, the country's first alumina plant could have run with no load sooner &#8211; within this month, Le said.

The contractor of the plant, *China Aluminum International Engineering Co. *(Chalieco), a subsidiary of state-owned Aluminum Corp of China, or Chinalco, said it has accelerated repairs so that the plant can operate next month.

The National Coal and Mineral Industries Group (*Vinacomin*), which owns the plant, has forecast Tan Rai's alumina output at 300,000 tonnes this year, increasing to 500,000 tonnes in 2013 and 650,000 tonnes in 2014.

Alumina is a white granular material, a little finer than table salt, and is properly called aluminum oxide, which is used to produce aluminum.

*Vinacomin and China's Yunnan Metallurgical Group* have entered into a memorandum of understanding, under which the former has agreed to sell *600,000-900,000 tonnes* of alumina a year to the latter to feed its smelter, *Yunnan Aluminum Industry Co. Ltd.
*
The group, which is Vietnam's top coal producer, has also been developing the Nhan Co alumina project in the Central Highlands province of Dak Nong, with expected initial output of 300,000 tonnes in 2014 and 650,000 tonnes by 2016.
Vietnam Investment Review - Top News - Vietnam's first alumina plant to operate in October


----------



## ViXuyen

The Wall Street Journal or any other foreign news agencies seem not to understand that it is on the best of Viet Nam's interest to under report our GDP growth

Anyone wants to see how Viet Nam is really doing, go to skyscrapercity and look for yourselves, the cranes are keep popping up like there is no tomorrow


----------



## David James

Best of luck to the Friend Vietnam from India, God bless you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

> * Vietnam Has No Plans to Seek IMF Loan to Resolve Bad Debt*
> 
> Vietnam has no intention to borrow from the International Monetary Fund to resolve bad debt at the country&#8217;s lenders, a central bank official said after a parliamentary committee report cited the option this week.
> &#8220;Vietnam has no reason to seek loans from the IMF&#8221; given that the country&#8217;s macroeconomic situation is stable, Deputy Governor Le Minh Hung said in comments posted on the government&#8217;s website late yesterday. The State Bank of Vietnam hasn&#8217;t discussed loans with the IMF, he said.
> 
> A Sept. 4 National Assembly economic committee report suggested Vietnam should consider seeking IMF aid to restructure its banks, saying the country risks &#8220;prolonged stagnation&#8221; if it doesn&#8217;t fix its bad debt woes soon, Bloomberg News reported earlier this week. The financial system needs an injection of 250 trillion dong ($12 billion) to 300 trillion dong, according to the 298-page document that included recommendations to address economic threats.
> Vietnamese officials and Alfred Schipke, the IMF&#8217;s newly appointed mission chief to Vietnam, met this week during a courtesy visit, Hung said. Both the IMF and the government felt Vietnam&#8217;s macroeconomic situation has taken positive steps toward stability, Hung said.
> &#8220;We are not so desperate yet that we would need an imminent rescue loan from the IMF,&#8221; Nguyen Duc Kien, deputy head of the committee that published the report, said by phone Sept. 6. &#8220;This is just one of the recommendations to the government in case it&#8217;s needed.&#8221;
> 
> Policy Recommendations
> Apart from the suggestion for Vietnam to seek an IMF loan to restructure the banking system, which was mentioned in pages 178 and 181 of the report in a section on policy recommendations, the National Assembly committee&#8217;s compilation also recommended other funding sources such as selling government bonds with three- to five-year maturities, trimming state spending and drawing funds or investments from foreign companies.
> Both the IMF and the Vietnamese government assessed that the country&#8217;s macroeconomic situation has improved, especially in terms of its trade balance and current-account balance, Hung said. The balance of payments is in surplus, foreign exchange reserves are rising, and market confidence has strengthened, he said. IMF lending is meant for countries that have temporary difficulties in their balance of payments, he said.
> 
> Tycoon&#8217;s Arrest
> Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung&#8217;s government is trying to regain confidence in Vietnam after the arrest of a banking tycoon last month highlighted the frailty of a financial system hobbled by Southeast Asia&#8217;s highest bad debt levels. Growth slowed to 4.4 percent in the first half of this year from 8.5 percent in 2007 as lending stagnated, damping state revenue and crimping the country&#8217;s ability to rescue banks.
> Vietnam&#8217;s government needs to solve its banking woes before the situation worsens, Gareth Leather, an economist at Capital Economics Ltd. in London, said earlier this week. &#8220;Credit has been one of the main drivers of the economy and you&#8217;re not going to see growth return to 7 percent to 8 percent so long as banks are stuck with this problem.&#8221;
> Non-performing loans climbed to 4.47 percent of total lending as of May 31, from 3.07 percent at the end of 2011, according to central bank data. State Bank of Vietnam Governor Nguyen Van Binh said in April that the level of non-performing loans at some lenders may be &#8220;much higher&#8221; than reported figures, with Mizuho Corporate Bank Ltd. estimating as much as 20 percent of debts may be bad.
> 
> Foreign Funding
> The central bank should set up a company to buy bad debt using foreign funding, the parliamentary panel said in this week&#8217;s report, which was funded by the United Nations Development Programme. Cross-ownership of banks are at &#8220;alarming levels&#8221; and lending based on relationships have led to rising non-performing loans and need to be promptly dealt with, according to the report.
> The central bank hasn&#8217;t officially been presented with the report by the National Assembly and the recommendations are &#8220;just the committee&#8217;s view&#8221; for now, Nghiem Xuan Thanh, chief administrator at the bank, said Sept. 6.
> Vietnam had recognized the risks and unveiled plans to prevent a collapse of its banking system months ago. The country said in March it would buy bad debt from lenders as the nation sought to overhaul the industry and cut bad-debt ratios at state-owned banks to below 3 percent by 2015.
> The central bank has also said it&#8217;s ready to force mergers among weak lenders, and Dung has ordered the monetary authority to &#8220;solve&#8221; a shortage of funds after the credit crunch forced thousands of companies out of business.
> Nguyen Duc Kien, who helped found Asia Commercial Bank, Vietnam&#8217;s fourth-biggest lender by market value, was arrested in August, and the central bank said police were investigating violations at three companies managed by Kien after he allegedly &#8220;conducted business illegally.&#8221; That was followed by the arrest of former Chief Executive Officer Ly Xuan Hai by the police for alleged economic mismanagement.
> 
> Vietnam&#8217;s stocks plunged, dragging the benchmark index into in a bear market on Aug. 27 on concern the arrests may signal further instability in the nation&#8217;s financial system.
> Vietnam Has No Plans to Seek IMF Loan to Resolve Bad Debt - Bloomberg


We still have $$$$ to buy more Su-30 from Russia


----------



## Rechoice

oct605032048 said:


> It's a map of China's North and South Dynasties when VN does not exist.
> 
> 440AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560AD



But ancient map of China, your ancestors here showed and accepted The country of Giao Chi (Jiaoxhi or other name Kochi, Vietnam today) with the Giao Chi Sea.


----------



## ahfatzia

Stay on the topic of Vietnam economy please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

*Promoting Vietnam-Singapore relations*
VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Party General Secretary Nguyen Phu Trong&#8217;s official visit to Singapore from September 12-14 aims to promote relations between the Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV) and Singapore&#8217;s People&#8217;s Action Party (PAP) and lift the relationship between the two countries enjoy to a higher level.






Party General Secretary Nguyen Phu Trong. 

VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

"no great loss without small gain"

This is an opportunity for Vietnam to reduce the number of loss-making state corporations exclusive right for many years; gradually regain the fairness for private companies who do business more efficiently...


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam Aims to Restructure Petro Company*
September 12, 2012, 8:00 p.m. ET
By NGUYEN PHAM MUOI

HANOI&#8212;Vietnam will force state-owned PetroVietnam Oil & Gas to shed money-losing, noncore operations including banking and construction, a major attempt to restructure a sprawling company that has funded a quarter of the government's budget in recent years.

The government said Wednesday that the PetroVietnam Group, as it more widely known, had been deeply involved in money-losing operations that had hurt the core oil and gas business. Financial details weren't disclosed.

PetroVietnam's website said operations had extended into areas such as banking and securities, construction to build public housing, and operating hotels and a taxi firm.

Vietnam's highly charged growth has shown recent signs of strain, and the government announced in July that it wanted to restructure and revive a dozen large state-owned groups that dominate the economy. Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group, or Vinashin, was broken up in 2011 after piling up debts of more than $4 billion.

PetroVietnam will be restructured to focus on oil and gas exploration and production, petrochemical production, gas development, electricity generation and services for oil and gas operations, the government said.

Vuong Quan Hoang, a Hanoi-based economist with the Centre Emile Bernheim of Université Libre de Bruxelles, said that the breakup was needed because "those noncore activities have caused big losses for the state budget."

The government said PetroVietnam should reconsider its direct involvement in the exploration and production of oil and gas in Venezuela. It didn't elaborate.

A 78%-owned financial affiliate, PetroVietnam Finance Joint Stock Corp., may possibly be spun off as a bank, an executive said.

Vietnam is facing an economic slowdown; its GDP grew 4.38% in the first half of this year, the slowest in three years. Full-year GDP targets have been revised downward from as high as 6.5% to 5.2%.

Vietnam Aims to Restructure Petro Company - WSJ.com


----------



## Viet

*More than 46,000 newly-established businesses in eight months*
_16:33 | 17/09/2012 | cpv.org _






In August, the number of businesses registering for new establishment reached more than 6,100 nationwide, a 3.3 percent increase compared to July, with a registered capital of more than VND73 trillion, up 161 percent, according to a report by the Government office.

In the first eight months this year, the nation recorded more than 46,000 newly-established businesses, well above the 35,500 dissolved or suspended businesses. Of the figure, more than 2,000 businesses registered for re-operation.

The development plan for small and medium-sized businesses for the 2011-2015 period approved by the Vietnamese government aims to raise the number of newly-established businesses to 350,000. *The plan also sets the target to have 600,000 businesses into operation as of December 31, 2015*.

www.cpv.org.vn - More than 46,000 newly-established businesses in eight months


----------



## Viet

*US$21.4 billion to build North-South high-speed railway*
_Updated : 12:27 PM, 18/09/2012 | Voice of Vietnam
_





*(VOV) - Vietnam should early complete the feasibility study into the North-South high-speed railway construction project and submit it to the National Assembly for approval in 2013.*

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) made the proposal at a meeting with the Vietnam Railway Corporation (VRC) in Ho Chi Minh City on September 17.

JICA said Vietnam would rather start building the high-speed railway line, first on two sessions between Hanoi and Vinh (around 300km) and between HCM City and Nha Trang (around 370km) with an average speed of 300km/h at cost of US$21.4 billion.

Judging by the current railway system in Vietnam, JICA proposed increasing the number of trains from 32 to 50 and reducing traveling time from 28 hours to 25.4 hours. Cost for this sub-project is around US$1.8 billion.

US$21.4 billion to build North-South high-speed railway - US$21.4 billion to build North-South high-speed railway - VOVNEWS.VN


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> *(VOV) - Vietnam should early complete the feasibility study into the North-South high-speed railway construction project and submit it to the National Assembly for approval in 2013.*


a big project.
why so expensive?it's about 3 times of CRH.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> a big project.
> why so expensive?it's about 3 times of CRH.




Because it will be Japan made technology. As far as I know, unlike Japan, China is reluctantly providing loans and transfering technology to Vietnam. Though VN has asked and encouraged China many times to invest in infrastructure projects.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> Because it will be Japan made technology. As far as I know, unlike Japan, China is reluctantly providing loans and transfering technology to Vietnam. Though VN has asked and encouraged China many times to invest in infrastructure projects.


Hanoi to haiphong highway EX - 5
Song Ben 4 hydropower station
Hanoi light rail project 
meishan 2500 t/D cement plant project and other 3 cement plant projects
Vietnam railway communication reconstruction project
.............
baidu "&#20013;&#22269;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#36234;&#21335;&#39033;&#30446;", about 827000 related results .
google "&#20013;&#22269;&#25215;&#24314;&#30340;&#36234;&#21335;&#39033;&#30446;", about 212000 related results 
so why do you say "Though VN has asked and encouraged China many times to invest in infrastructure projects."
21.4b usd including all the technologies? if so, a big deal!


----------



## Viet

Do you know if China has offered any high-speed railways to Vietnam, including providing loans and technology?


*
Vietnam pushes for more Chinese investment*
_By Valarie Tan | Posted: 23 May 2012 2010 hrs _






BEIJING: China's investments in the energy and minerals sector in some ASEAN countries have drawn criticism and in some cases, backlash in recent years.

But with investments and demand from Europe and the US dwindling, China's growing economic importance in the region cannot be ignored.

Rising labour costs in China have forced some manufacturing firms to relocate their operations to Vietnam in recent years. But Vietnam wants to be more than just a cheaper alternative to the world's second largest economy.

It held a business forum recently in Beijing to seek Chinese investments. *Vietnam's Deputy Foreign Minister, Nguyen Thanh Son, called on Chinese firms to increase their presence.
*
He said: "Vietnam is working hard now to develop the economy. So there's great demand for facilities. And we know *China has great potential in the basics of constructing ports, highways, airports and has many renowned enterprises with huge potential."*

There are currently some 2,000 Chinese companies invested in Vietnam, valued at over US$3 billion, with mining and steel amongst the biggest projects.

But China's massive investments in ASEAN countries in recent years have drawn criticism and resistance from some locals. Sceptics view these investments as a way for China to buy up resources and for it to extend its political dominance in the region.

In 2011, Myanmar stopped construction of a Chinese-funded dam on the Irawaddy River worth US$3.6 billion, citing environmental concerns.

Territorial claims over islands in the South China Sea between Beijing and some ASEAN countries continue to draw tension.

In the case of the Philippines, the recent standoff with China over Scarborough Shoal, also known as Huangyan Islands, has spilled over to trade and tourism.

Vietnam, which also claims parts of the South China Sea, and has close military ties with the US in the form of recent naval exercises, could have made China more uncomfortable.

Still, *bilateral trade between Beijing and Hanoi reached US$40 billion in 2011 and is expected to grow to US$60 billion by 2015 under a new five-year cooperation deal. *Even though Vietnam has often been seen as a low-cost alternative to China for investors, both countries said they see each other as friendly competition for foreign investments.

Ma Mingqiang, Secretary of the ASEAN-China Centre, said: "Don't you think that China is big enough and so is Vietnam? So I don't think there's no room for competition. There's a lot of space for it. Some firms may have left China but there are still many more who stayed. I don't think there will be much impact on second-tier Chinese cities."

And despite the geopolitical friction, trade between ASEAN and China is expected to reach US$500 billion by 2015, making China ASEAN's biggest trading partner.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/economicnews/view/1203143/1/.html


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> Do you know if China has offered any high-speed railways to Vietnam, including providing loans and technology?


haha.....
&#36234;&#25298;&#32477;&#20013;&#22269;&#39640;&#38081;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#30495;&#27491;&#21407;&#22240;&#26333;&#20809;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#22823;&#36300;&#30524;&#38236;&#65281;
&#12288;&#12288;&#36234;&#26469;&#36234;&#22810;&#30340;&#22269;&#23478;&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#36141;&#20080;&#39640;&#38081;&#25216;&#26415;&#25110;&#34920;&#31034;&#26377;&#20852;&#36259;&#36141;&#20080;&#65292;&#20294;&#36234;&#21335;&#26159;&#20010;&#24341;&#20154;&#27880;&#30446;&#30340;&#20363;&#22806;&#65292;&#23427;&#20173;&#22362;&#25345;&#25191;&#34892;&#26356;&#20026;&#26114;&#36149;&#30340;&#26085;&#26412;&#39640;&#38081;&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#39321;&#28207;&#20030;&#34892;&#30340;2010&#24180;&#20122;&#27954;&#39640;&#38081;&#20250;&#35758;&#19978;&#65292;&#36234;&#21335;&#38081;&#36947;&#37096;&#30340;&#38446;&#23391;&#36713;&#65288;&#38899;&#65289;&#35828;&#65292;&#36234;&#21335;&#27491;&#20351;&#29992;&#26085;&#26412;&#30340;&#26032;&#24178;&#32447;&#25216;&#26415;&#36827;&#34892;&#19968;&#39033;&#32791;&#36164;550&#20159;&#32654;&#20803;&#65288;1&#32654;&#20803;&#32422;&#21512;6.8&#20803;&#20154;&#23621;&#24065;&#8212;&#8212;&#26412;&#25253;&#27880;&#65289;&#30340;&#39640;&#38081;&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20182;&#35828;&#65292;&#25311;&#24314;&#35774;&#30340;1570&#20844;&#37324;&#38271;&#30340;&#39640;&#36895;&#38081;&#36335;&#23558;&#36830;&#25509;&#27827;&#20869;&#21644;&#32993;&#24535;&#26126;&#24066;&#65292;&#19968;&#26399;&#24037;&#31243;&#23558;&#22312;2020&#24180;&#23436;&#24037;&#12290;&#39044;&#35745;2025&#24180;&#20840;&#32447;&#31459;&#24037;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#30456;&#27604;&#20043;&#19979;&#65292;&#20272;&#35745;&#20840;&#38271;1318&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#21271;&#20140;&#33267;&#19978;&#28023;&#39640;&#38081;&#39044;&#35745;&#32791;&#36164;2210&#20159;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#65292;&#26368;&#26089;2012&#24180;&#31459;&#24037;&#65292;&#36317;&#31163;2008&#24180;&#30340;&#24320;&#24037;&#26085;&#26399;&#20165;&#20165;4&#24180;&#12290;&#36825;&#34920;&#26126;&#65292;&#19982;&#26085;&#26412;&#25216;&#26415;&#30456;&#27604;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#39640;&#38081;&#25216;&#26415;&#36896;&#20215;&#22823;&#22823;&#38477;&#20302;&#65292;&#24037;&#26399;&#22823;&#24133;&#24230;&#32553;&#30701;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#23613;&#31649;&#22914;&#27492;&#65292;&#36234;&#21335;&#20173;&#22362;&#25345;&#20351;&#29992;&#26085;&#26412;&#26032;&#24178;&#32447;&#25216;&#26415;&#12290;&#38446;&#23391;&#36713;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#25105;&#20204;&#30740;&#31350;&#36807;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#39640;&#38081;&#12290;&#23427;&#24182;&#19981;&#20808;&#36827;&#12290;&#8221;&#20182;&#35828;&#65292;&#26085;&#26412;&#39640;&#38081;&#25216;&#26415;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#20248;&#21183;&#26159;&#65292;&#23427;&#36816;&#34892;40&#24180;&#27809;&#26377;&#21457;&#29983;&#36807;&#20107;&#25925;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#29420;&#31435;&#30340;&#20132;&#36890;&#39033;&#30446;&#35780;&#20272;&#26426;&#26500;&#21171;&#22467;&#24503;&#33337;&#32423;&#31038;&#36816;&#36755;&#37096;&#38376;&#24635;&#32463;&#29702;&#25140;&#32500;·&#24076;&#23572;&#35828;&#65306;&#8220;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#39640;&#38081;&#30456;&#23545;&#19981;&#25104;&#29087;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#23578;&#26410;&#26377;&#21382;&#21490;&#25968;&#25454;&#35777;&#26126;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#27700;&#24179;&#36275;&#22815;&#22909;&#12290;&#8221;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20170;&#24180;6&#26376;19&#26085;&#65292;&#36234;&#21335;&#35758;&#20250;&#21542;&#20915;&#20102;&#39640;&#38081;&#35745;&#21010;&#65292;&#20294;&#38446;&#30402;&#36713;&#35828;&#65292;&#36825;&#24182;&#19981;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#36825;&#19968;&#35745;&#21010;&#25601;&#27973;&#65292;&#32780;&#26159;&#35201;&#27714;&#36234;&#21335;&#38081;&#36335;&#37096;&#38376;&#25552;&#20379;&#26356;&#22810;&#25968;&#25454;&#21644;&#26356;&#22909;&#30340;&#34701;&#36164;&#35745;&#21010;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#12298;&#20122;&#27954;&#21608;&#21002;&#12299;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#19968;&#20123;&#36234;&#21335;&#25919;&#23458;&#21453;&#23545;&#37319;&#32435;&#20013;&#22269;&#39640;&#38081;&#25216;&#26415;&#26159;&#22240;&#20026;&#25285;&#24515;&#20013;&#22269;&#21487;&#33021;&#21033;&#29992;&#39640;&#38081;&#36816;&#36755;&#20891;&#38431;&#24182;&#20837;&#20405;&#36234;&#21335;&#12290;&#38446;&#23391;&#36713;&#23545;&#27492;&#22238;&#24212;&#65292;&#27827;&#20869;&#21040;&#26118;&#26126;&#30340;&#38081;&#36335;&#24050;&#32463;&#23558;&#20004;&#22269;&#32852;&#31995;&#36215;&#26469;&#20102;&#12290;&#33258;2004&#24180;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25237;&#36164;&#25913;&#21892;&#27827;&#20869;&#21040;&#26118;&#26126;&#30340;&#38081;&#36335;&#26465;&#20214;&#65292;&#20854;&#38271;&#36828;&#30446;&#30340;&#26159;&#24314;&#31435;&#20174;&#26118;&#26126;&#33267;&#26032;&#21152;&#22369;&#30340;&#36328;&#20122;&#27954;&#38081;&#36335;&#32593;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;&#19982;&#36234;&#21335;&#24418;&#25104;&#40092;&#26126;&#23545;&#27604;&#30340;&#26159;&#65292;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#38750;&#24120;&#27426;&#36814;&#20013;&#22269;&#21442;&#19982;&#23427;&#30340;&#39640;&#38081;&#24314;&#35774;&#12290;&#28595;&#22823;&#21033;&#20122;&#25919;&#24220;&#27491;&#22312;&#36827;&#34892;&#19968;&#39033;&#21382;&#26102;12&#20010;&#26376;&#30340;&#21487;&#34892;&#24615;&#35843;&#26597;&#65292;&#35745;&#21010;&#22312;&#19996;&#37096;&#27839;&#28023;&#22320;&#21306;&#20462;&#24314;&#19968;&#26465;&#36830;&#25509;&#24713;&#23612;&#12289;&#22696;&#23572;&#26412;&#12289;&#24067;&#37324;&#26031;&#29677;&#21644;&#22570;&#22521;&#25289;&#30340;&#39640;&#36895;&#38081;&#36335;&#12290;
&#12288;


----------



## Viet

That can be true, that Vietnamese politicians want japanese highspeed trains because of political reason. Personally I think if China offers similar technology with less cost and less building time, why not. 

In a worst case, we can still blow up everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

But the high-speed train technologies of Japan and China are not similar.
In my opinion, the best is China lends money, then Japan will build high-speed trains for Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Good for you guys i hear that you also have a dam project with Japan?


----------



## Viet

Zero_wing said:


> Good for you guys i hear that you also have a dam project with Japan?



No, I am not aware of that...do you have any source?


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Zero_wing said:


> Good for you guys i hear that you also have a dam project with Japan?



Not a dam, friend, maybe you want to talk about the project nuclear power plant No. 2 in Vietnam?
Beside the above project, Japan is supporting Vietnam very many infrastructure projects such as bridges, roads, building a Space Center in Vietnam...
All dam projects of hydropower today Vietnam can self-build..


----------



## ViXuyen

djsjs said:


> a big project.
> why so expensive?it's about 3 times of CRH.


It's called "kick back". 

Any project that involved ODA loan (with very low interest rate) is always several folds higher than direct cash payment upfront.  Of course, the more expensive a particular project, the more % of kick back somebody is going to receive. 

The Korean paid the French just $2 billion USD but they received the tech transfer to make high-speed rail. OTOH, Viet Nam was willing to spend $55 billion USD but receive NO tech transfer from Japan to manufacture high speed train due to the ODA bullshiet constraint that Viet Nam requested Japan to pay all the cost of $55 billion USD upfront.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> But the high-speed train technologies of Japan and China are not similar.
> In my opinion, the best is China lends money, then Japan will build high-speed trains for Vietnam.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam has big trade deficit with Asia *
_Th&#7913; sáu, 07 Tháng 9 2012 03:20 _






*Vietnam's first-half trade with Asia, especially Southeast Asian countries and China, expanded a staggering 33 percent year-on-year to $61.7 billion but had a whopping trade deficit with Asia.*

Vietnam Customs figures released on Wednesday show Vietnam's shipments to *Asian *countries amounted to $29.1 billion, up 40 percent from a year ago while its imports from those markets grew 30 percent to $39.8 billion. This left a trade deficit of $10.7 billion.

Two-way trade between Vietnam and its biggest trading partner *China *in the first half amounted to $15.7 billion, up 30 percent from a year earlier. The country's exports to China rose 60 percent to $4.6 billion but China remained the biggest exporter to Vietnam with total revenue of $11.1 billion, up 22.4 percent, resulting in a trade deficit of $6.5 billion.

Asean imports from Vietnam accounted for 30 percent of the country's total exports to Asia, at $6.55 billion, up 22 percent.

The first six months saw Vietnam shipping nearly two million tonnes of rice to Asean countries, down 14.7 percent, including Indonesia with 702,000 tonnes, the Philippines with 637,000 tonnes, and Malaysia with over 300,000 tonnes.

Vietnam imported $7.39 billion worth of gasoline, machines and equipments, plastic materials, computers, electronic equipments and others from Asean countries in January-June, according to Vietnam Customs.

Vietnam has big trade deficit with Asia


----------



## Viet

*Samsung gets incentives green light*
_Ninh Kieu | vir.com.vn | Sep 24, 2012 09:06 am_






Samsung Electronics, the globes largest mobile-phone maker, has officially gotten a nod from the Vietnamese government to enjoy peak incentives for its investment expansion in the country.

The Government Office just announced that the government will continue granting highest incentives to the new investment project of Samsung Electronics if the project meets criteria and commitments like the Samsung Electronics Vietnam in Bac Ninh province.

Kim Yong Seok, complex planning director of Samsung Electronics Vietnam, last week confirmed with VIR that Samsung had received a green light from the government to enjoy incentives. That means the firm will enjoy a 10 per cent corporate income tax for all products manufactured at the new factory instead of 25 per cent as commonly applied.

The announcement ended two years of negotiations between the South Korean firm and Vietnamese government about the incentives for Samsungs investment expansion in Vietnam from $670 million to* $1.5 billion* to manufacture mobile-phones, cameras and other electronic products.

According to Vietnams Law on Enterprises, an investment expansion will not be granted incentives like a newly established project. But a Ministry of Planning and Investment source said Samsung would establish a new project, which could be built in a place two hours of driving from the existing factory in northern Bac Ninh province.

The new factory could be built in Thai Nguyen province, Haiphong city or other places, said Seok. He added Samsung had recently taken a tour to many provinces in the north for studying the investment location.

The Vietnamese government last year officially recognised Samsung Electronics Vietnam as a hi-tech firm, allowing the manufacturer to enjoy highest incentives with 10 per cent of corporate income tax for all products manufactured at its factory in Bac Ninh. But the government did not mention whether it would give incentives to Samsung Electronics investment expansion which was also proposed at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*European countries recognize Vietnam&#8217;s market economy status *
_Last Updated: Friday, July 06, 2012 04:45:00 | Thanh Nien News _






*The European Free Trade Association (EFTA) has recognized Vietnam as a market economy this week and officially launched negotiations for a free trade agreement.
*
A memorandum of understanding was signed by the two sides Thursday.

Minister of Industry and Trade Vu Huy Hoang was quoted on the government&#8217;s website as saying that the fact that* EFTA and 30 other countries* in the world have recognized Vietnam as a market economy showed the international community&#8217;s recognition of the nation&#8217;s efforts to renovate its economy and integrate it into the world economy.

The new MoU is proof that Vietnam and EFTA have sufficient basis to boost economic and trade ties, Hoang added.

The European trade bloc, comprising Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland, said in a statement on its website that total EFTA-Vietnam trade amounted to US$2.1 billion in 2011. It said that a free trade agreement will provide a strong framework for further development of bilateral trade and investment relations.

Vietnam also launched * negotiations for a free trade agreement with the European Union* late last month, becoming the third member of the Southeast Asian bloc ASEAN to start individual negotiations with the EU, after Singapore and Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*London to make capital with Hanoi*
_| vir.com.vn | Sep 24, 2012 09:24 am_

On the occasion of his official working visit to Vietnam from September 22-26, *Lord Mayor of the City of London * David Wootton writes about the boosting of public-private partnership projects and financial cooperation between the city and Vietnam.






Vietnam is a natural partner for London and as I arrive in Hanoi this week I will be discussing how we can drive that partnership forward. I will be exploring how we can develop bilateral trade and investment opportunities and what can be done to make our shared aim of increasing two-way trade to $4 billion a reality.

My visit has three main focus points. *Firstly*, I will be encouraging Vietnamese companies to look at London as the ideal location to develop their business in Europe. Our capital markets provide deep pools of liquidity and a truly global investor base. This is supported by professional services that have substantial experience in assisting international firms to tap into European markets. Opportunities exist for listing on London&#8217;s stock exchanges which would further increases access to markets and potential investors.

London is a welcoming place for foreign companies. We are proud of our position as one of the most open of all the major economies. We host nearly 300 foreign banks, many languages and dialects are spoken. The UK is the largest centre in the world for cross-border banking, and we continue to welcome foreign investment with open arms. Our commitment to free trade and open markets has worked to our benefit and on this visit I will examine ways in which it can benefit the Vietnamese economy as well.

*Secondly*, I will be discussing how British companies and British expertise in public-private partnership (PPP) can make a vital contribution to the development of Vietnam&#8217;s infrastructure. Major infrastructure projects - from roads and ports through to power generation - offer an opportunity for the Vietnamese government to work alongside foreign investors such as those from the UK, if the conditions are right. It has been well documented that Vietnam would benefit greatly from new infrastructure projects. It has been estimated that Hanoi alone needs $10 billion investment in commuter infrastructure over the next four years. There is some progress being made and the announcement of the PPP pilot regulations in early 2011 was a step in the right direction, but more needs to be done.

Finding a way to finance such a huge project in a fiscally sustainable manner is both a challenge and a business opportunity. Governments cannot pay for these vast projects by themselves. They must find new ways to attract capital for infrastructure developments by entering into partnerships with providers of capital and construction companies and demonstrate a commitment to attracting businesses. The UK financial sector has much capital available for such projects and long experience of using public private partnerships to build, maintain and run infrastructure and services.

*Finally*, I will be sharing London&#8217;s experience of developing an international financial centre which is attractive to outside investors. Although financing infrastructure projects is of course important, it is also vital to create a suitable environment for implementation and delivery of projects.

The building blocks need to be there to ensure that money is spent in the most efficient way and that it actually delivers as promised. Companies investing in Vietnam want to see transparency in the bidding process for contracts, effective dispute resolution, and a stable policy and regulatory environment. It is important that a strong and predictable legal framework is in place to give companies and investors timely recourse to justice and efficient, trustworthy dispute resolution if things go awry. No chief executive officer or bank wants to devote resources or large sums of money to a project without confidence that they will be protected by law further down the line if necessary. Attractive projects are those which offer the right balance of risk and return.

Vietnam is at an exciting juncture in its development and its relationship with the UK is growing stronger. In 2013, we will mark 40 years of diplomatic relations between UK and Vietnam and, meanwhile, I look forward to exploring how we can best deploy the resources and skills of the City of London in support of Vietnam&#8217;s vital growth and development.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Stalled seaport underscores Vietnam's economic woes, state industries' mismanagement*
By Mike Ives, The Associated Press | September 24, 2012

HANOI, Vietnam - All that remain of Vietnam's plan to build a major deep-water port are 114 exposed pilings trailing into the South China Sea and a barge full of rusty machinery.
Foreign investors stayed away from the $3.6 billion project and the indebted state-owned company overseeing it bungled the job. The government accused the company of "financial incompetence" and suspended the project this month. The prospects for ever reviving it are dim.
The abandoned port in southern Vietnam stands as a symbol of the inefficiency of the country's Communist rulers and the need to reform a massive web of state-owned enterprises weighing down a once-booming economy.
Critics say it also shows how provincial governments and state-owned companies are allowed to pursue expensive, misguided and often corruption-laced infrastructure projects that result in riches for the few, but not economic growth that would benefit the country of 87 million people.
The government is asking foreign and domestic investors to bankroll its flagship Van Phong port now that the Vietnam National Shipping Lines, or Vinalines, is out of the picture. But analysts say that's unlikely because the project, which was slated to have 37 wharves, isn't near any important manufacturing bases in the region and was impractical from the start.
A better option, they said, would be developing road and rail around ports in greater Ho Chi Minh City and also developing a deep-water port near the northern city of Hai Phong. A proposed large port near Hai Phong has spurred controversy lately over escalating costs and potential dredging problems.
Vu Tu Thanh, Vietnam representative for the Washington-based US-ASEAN Business Council, said Vietnam has lost the reputation it enjoyed a few years ago for being among the most attractive destinations for investment in Asia. Would-be investors, he said, want the government to push through large-scale economic reforms that will weed out the most inefficient state businesses.
"There's nothing inherently wrong about having state-owned enterprises involved in big, capital-intensive projects like ports," said Thanh, whose advocacy group represents American companies in Southeast Asia. "The problem is: Do you have the right SOE there?"
"The typical answer in Vietnam is: You don't."
Vietnam has a coastline of 3,200 kilometres (1,988 miles) &#8212; longer than American's west coast &#8212; and a prime location on the South China Sea, which includes some of the world's biggest shipping channels. But its lack of connected infrastructure puts its ports at a competitive disadvantage compared with long-established global trade hubs such as Singapore, Shanghai and Hong Kong.
As a result, manufacturers here are often forced to first send containers to those larger ports from where they are then shipped to Europe and North America.
Businessmen and observers say the port sector is a good example of how political patronage and entrenched corruption are undermining the country's development.
...

Stalled seaport underscores Vietnam's economic woes, state industries' mismanagement | CanadianBusiness.com


----------



## Viet

*Trade surplus  a positive economic sign *
Updated : 5:55 PM, 23/09/2012 | Voice of Vietnam






Vietnam enjoyed a trade surplus of US$134 million in the first eight months of this year, showing a healthy sign of national economic recovery.

*The country has run a trade deficit for the past 27 years*, except for 1992 when exports exceeded imports by just US$40 million. In the four years from 2007-2010, the annual trade deficit amounted to billions of US dollars, hitting a record high of US$18 billion in 2008.

*For the first time in nearly 20 years the economy has shifted from a high, constant trade deficit to a trade surplus by August 2012.* It was hoped that this target would be met by the end of this decade, but beyond expectations, it was achieved in the second year of the decade.

The shift is a milestone in national development, given the small amount of the surplus. It is worth remembering that Vietnam ran a deficit of US$6.57 billion in the first eight months of 2011, accounting for 10.5 percent of its exports.

The positive sign is attributed to impressive exports over eight months, totalling US$74.1 billion, or an average of US$9.26 billion per month. If this monthly figure is maintained until the end of this year, exports for all of 2012 will surpass the US$110 billion mark, the highest amount Vietnam has ever achieved.

According to the Vietnam General Department of Customs, eight-month exports rose 19 percent year on year, with cameras and accessories increasing 241 percent, phones and accessories 136 percent, computers and electronics 83.8 percent, fertilisers 68.6 percent, plastics 64 percent, electrical cables and wires 49.3 percent, vehicles and equipment 47.6 percent, and cassava 43 percent.

Sixteen products earned an export value of more than US$1 billion each. Garments took the lead with US$9.8 billion, followed by phones and accessories US$7.4 billion, crude oil US$5.5 billion, computers, electronics and accessories US$4.8 billion, footwear US$4.8 billion, seafood US$4 billion, machinery and other equipment US$3.7 billion, vehicles and equipment US$3 billion, wood products US$3 billion, coffee US$2.7 billion, and rice US$2.5 billion.

The high value was mainly generated from an increase in export volume rather than prices as in previous years. Most notably, cassava exports increased 67.5 percent in volume, fertilizer 61.8 percent, plastics 61.5 percent, rubber 35 percent, coffee 30.7 percent and cashew nuts 29.7 percent.

The US topped the list of importing countries, consuming nearly US$13 billion worth of Vietnamese goods. It was followed by Japan with nearly US$8.7 billion, China nearly US$8.4 billion, the Republic of Korea US$3.5 billion, Malaysia nearly US$2.9 billion, Germany over US$2.6 billion, Hong Kong around US$2.2 billion, and Cambodia US$1.9 billion.

Imports for the eight months fetched US$73.96 billion, a year-on-year increase of 7.5 percent, which is lower than last years import growth. However, the low import growth clearly demonstrates that business production has been scaled down.

*Vietnam enjoyed a trade surplus with 53 markets, with the US taking the lead (US$9.7 billion). It was followed by Hong Kong (US$1.6 billion), Cambodia (US$1.52 billion), the UK (US$1.5 billion), Germany (US$1.1 billion), the United Arab Emirates (US$1.06 billion), and Japan (US$1.04 billion).

It faced a trade deficit with China (US$9.92 billion), the Republic of Korea (US$6.47 billion), Taiwan (US$4.28 billion), Singapore (US$3 billion) and Thailand (US$2.16 billion).
*
However, difficulties still lie ahead. Exports rely heavily on manufacturing contracts, support industries are developing slowly, and temporary imports and re-exports are managed too loosely.

Exports are forecast to remain unchanged from now until the end of this year while imports are increasing in both volume and price. Proper adjustments to imports and exports are needed to maintain the trade surplus for the whole year.
Trade surplus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's Economic Growth Accelerates *
September 27, 2012, 7:45 a.m. ET | The Wall Street Journal






HANOI&#8212;*Vietnam's economic growth continued to rebound in the third quarter*, as government efforts to revive the economy bear fruit. But authorities will face a delicate task in coming months to maintain robust growth without letting inflation get out of hand.

Vietnam's gross domestic product rose* 5.4%* in the third quarter, up from 4.7% growth in the second quarter and 4% in the first quarter, the General Statistics Office said on Thursday.

After spending much of 2011 battling high inflation and trade imbalances, the government has taken steps this year to boost growth, such as lowering banks' lending rates and reducing corporate income tax for some businesses.

However, prices in Vietnam have begun rising again, a setback after a series of rate increases had succeeded in curbing runaway inflation. A report earlier this week showed the consumer-price index rose 2.2% in September from the previous month, the fastest pace in 16 months.

The banking system recently has been beset with bad loans and scandals, but economist Le Tham Duong of Ho Chi Minh City Banking University noted that lending has been rising, a sign that companies are expanding operations and production. He warned that bank loans need to be funnelled to projects that add value to the economy, or the expansion in credit will merely fan inflation.

The government said in a statement Thursday that the inflation issue is "complicated" and will be difficult to tame. It said all ministries and localities must continue pursuing the goal of controlling inflation and stabilizing the economy for the rest of the year.

"I think the central bank will keep its policy rates stable until the end of the year, as keeping inflation under control is still one of the government's key tasks for the year," Mr. Duong said.

In contrast, ANZ said in a report Thursday that it expects the State Bank of Vietnam to cut policy rates by another one percentage point in the fourth quarter. The central bank has cut its policy rates by five percentage points this year. Its refinance rate, the rate at which it lends to other banks, currently stands at 10%.

"The latest economic data makes monetary policy decisions more difficult in the months ahead. Spurring bank lending can rejuvenate growth, but this may aggravate an already shifting inflation path," ANZ said.

The government is targeting GDP growth of 6% to 6.5% for this year, but Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung earlier this month said he expects growth of 5.5%. The country's GDP growth averaged 7.2% over the past 10 years, and was 5.9% in 2011.

The statistics office said Thursday that GDP grew 4.7% in the January-September period compared with a year earlier. (Vietnam often issues economic data before the end of the reporting period.)

Other economic reports released on Thursday showed Vietnam's *industrial production index rose 9.7% in September *from a year earlier, up from August's 4.4% rise and its most robust gain since February. *Retail sales of goods and services in the first nine months of the year rose 17%* from a year earlier. The country posted a trade surplus of $34 million in the January-September period, compared with a deficit of nearly $8.16 billion a year earlier, the statistics office said.

Write to Vu Trong Khanh at trong-khanh.vu@dowjones.com 
Vietnam's Economic Growth Accelerates - WSJ.com


----------



## Viet

*FDI reaches $9.5 billion in nine months*
_| VOV | Sep 27, 2012 09:52 am
_





*Vietnam has attracted $9.52 billion in registered FDI during the past nine months, or 72 per cent of the figure recorded a year ago.*

The figures were released by the Ministry of Planning and Investment's Foreign Investment Agency (FIA).
In September alone, FDI businesses poured more than $1 billion into the country, the FIA reported.
The processing and manufacturing industries took the lead in terms of newly and additionally registered FDI capital of $6.24 billion, accounting for 65.5 per cent of the total FDI.
Real estate ranked second, attracting $2 billion with eight projects.
The retail and communications sectors came in the third with a total of $400 million.

*Japan *remains the country's leading source of foreign investment, recording a total registered capital of $4.7 billion. *Samoa *and the Republic of *Korea *ranked second and third respectively.

Nine-month FDI disbursement hit nearly $8.1 million, including $820 million in September alone.

http://www.vir.com.vn/news/top-news/fdi-reaches-$95-billion-in-nine-months.html


----------



## Viet

*Rice output to hit 43 mln tonnes in 2012*
| VIR/VNA | Sep 28, 2012 16:05 pm






*Vietnams rice output is expected to surpass 43 million tonnes in 2012, an increase of 1 million tonnes or 2.6 per cent over the previous year.
*
According to the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development, this year, the countrys total rice area reaches 7.75 million ha, a 1.2 per cent rise against 2011. 

At present, northern provinces are focusing on taking care of their summer-autumn crops while southern localities are speeding up the harvest of summer-autumn rice and the growing of autumn-winter crop. 

By September 15, the country had planted nearly 1.52 million ha of autumn-winter rice, 91.3 per cent of the same period last year.

Vietnam Investment Review - Business - Rice output to hit 43 mln tonnes in 2012


----------



## Fanling Monk

Samoa, a country with only $3,500 per annual capita, is the second biggest investor in Vietnam this year? Amazing, must be some rich Vietnamese expats bring the money home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Fanling Monk said:


> *Samoa*, a country with only $3,500 per annual capita, is the second biggest investor in Vietnam this year? Amazing, must be some rich Vietnamese expats bring the money home.




A bit strange, I admid.
There are about 4.5 million overseas Vietnamese. Last year we sent appr. $US 20 billion as remittance and investments to our homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam edges towards casino capitalism*
By Karl D John 







*To roll or not to roll*, that is the multi-billion dollar question Vietnam's ruling Communist Party now weighs. The casino quandary hinges on how a nominally communist state that still deploys revolutionary rhetoric can openly embrace such a free-wheeling capitalist concept.

Vietnam's rulers have long grappled with the casino concept. Party hardliners have said legalizing gambling will open a *Pandora's box of social evils*, something the communist revolution vowed to eradicate. More moderate officials have pointed to the potential financial boon of more tourism and tax revenues.

A breakthrough in the ideological struggle came in 2008 when *Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung* almost halfway into his first term of office approved a Las Vegas-style casino integrated resort. The US$4.2 billion Ho Tram Strip, under a Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer banner, is now under construction and situated about 80 miles (128.7 kilometers) from Ho Chi Minh City.

Since, five other casino-style resorts have been licensed across the country. Interestingly, four are located in the country's more conservative northern region. Two of these are situated within a stone's throw of the Vietnam-China border gate, strategically positioned to profit from gambling-mad Chinese. The Genting Group from Malaysia is a partner in the Lao Cai facility and a Hong Kong company is a partner at the facility at Mong Cai.

The latest entry is an American-backed resort in the middle of the country at Danang, which operates under the same management contract of the northern Mong Cai facility. Twice a week, Chinese punters are flown in by charter flights from Kunming, Guangxi and Hong Kong. Ironically, they land on the same runway where B-52 bombers were launched to bomb Hanoi during the American War.

In the official lexicon, casinos do not exist in Vietnam. However, "entertainment centers" with "bonus games" for foreigners are allowed to exist with proper licenses. This generally means a room dedicated to a limited number of table games, including Roulette, Baccarat, Blackjack, Tai Sai and also slot machines. Besides these purpose-built facilities, some hotels are licensed to have a room containing slots and electronic games.

The first of these casino-style entertainment centers was established by Macau's gambling czar Stanley Ho, situated about two hours from Hanoi at Do Son on the outskirts of Haiphong City. Presumably, the "experiment" was located close enough for top Party officials to visit for monitoring purposes.

All gambling operations in Vietnam are formed under a joint venture arrangement. The Royal International facility owned and operated by a group of Taiwanese investors at Halong Bay developed the model by "equalizing" (ie public listing on the Vietnam Stock Exchange) its operation in July 2007.

Like China, Vietnam does not allow its citizens to gamble within the country. Would-be punters are forced into accepting a casino junket, where gamblers are flown to an area where legalized gambling is available. They are booked into a hotel-casino at the junket company's expense in exchange for a cut of the gamblers' turnover from the casino.
*
Game changer*

Rumors run rife that a draft decree on gambling will soon be put before the prime minister. Foreign investors weighing possible casino opportunities in Vietnam have expressed their hopes that locals will be allowed to gamble. Party and government watchers, however, believe such a move is at least 10 years away.

Macau's and Singapore's success at extracting big revenues from a small number of tourist arrivals through the effective targeting of high rollers will give encouragement to Vietnamese officials to maintain its ban on locals gambling. At the same time, it is generally accepted that casinos would boost significantly tourism and tax revenues at a time of fiscal concern.

"You just have to look at *Singapore *and *Macau *as prime examples. Singapore has increased tourism by 20%. Macau is now five times bigger than Las Vegas [in gaming revenue]. In other countries like Cambodia and Vietnam, everybody's looking at gaming to drive tourism and if you don't have it, you lose out in the race," said Ben Lee, managing partner of IGamiX Management & Consulting Ltd.

Still, foreign interest in Vietnam's gaming potential is growing. Casino tycoon Sheldon Adelson of *Las Vegas Sands* recently visited the country and offered to build two integrated resort (IR) complexes with a total investment of US$6 billion. His key requirement for the complexes, which would comprise hotels, restaurants, exhibition centers, shipping malls, spas, theaters and museums, was that they would be located in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City.

The IRs propose to follow in the footsteps of similar developments in Malaysia and Singapore. The first recognized IR sprung up in the early 1980's when Genting developed a casino in *Malaysia *with a variety of leisure and entertainment facilities. Singapore's Resorts World Sentosa and Marina Bay Sand commenced operations in 2010 and already earn more than the Las Vegas Strip.

Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh recently said that some foreign investors are seeking a new policy that will allow locals to enter casinos but that it is not up for discussion. "*Casinos can help attract more foreign tourists and boost economic growth, but they have to be managed well to make sure locals do not participate in gambling,*" he recently said.

Other gaming areas are apparently open to negotiation. There are indications that the government will soon legalize sports gambling to limit the social damage caused by underground gambling syndicates.

Finance Minister Vuong Dinh Hue recently visited Singapore to study how sports betting works there. On his return, he said Vietnam could learn from Singapore's example in setting up a legal and organizational framework for large-scale betting operations.

Some have interpreted his comments as a top leadership signal towards a more tolerant approach to gaming. Under current laws, only prime minister Dung has the authority to approve new casino licenses. Recently confirmed to another five-year term of office and with the country facing renewed economic strains, it's a gamble many foreign investors think he should take.

_Karl D John is Chief Expert at Asia Trade Experts (Why Asia?). He has more than a decade of experience in Vietnam and is currently based in the United Kingdom. He may be reached at karl.john@AsiaTradeExperts.com.
_
Asia Times Online :: Vietnam edges towards casino capitalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Singapore and Macau, be aware VN is scheduled to open one of largest casino resorts in Asia.
Competion can begin, guest now has more choices.


----------



## Viet

*
MGM Ho Tram Strip scheduled to open in 2013 (City of Vung Tau) *

Amenities

MGM Grand Resort and Casino, Ho Tram Amenities (Phase 1)

- Five-star luxury hotel with 492 rooms and 58 suites
- High-end retail shopping
- Food and beverage facilities that are a destination unto themselves, including a combination of contemporary restaurants along with celebrity chef restaurants
- Live entertainment
- Landscaped gardens and spectacular water features
- Exclusive pool with beach cabanas and pool bar
- *Gaming floor with approximately 10,000 square metres of public area featuring:*
- *90 table games providing Baccarat, Blackjack, Sic Bo, Pai Gow, and Poker*
- *500 slot machines/electronic table games*
- An exclusive VIP area, serviced by tour groups and junket operators, with private lounges and terrace gaming rooms.
- Loyalty VIP lounge and registration facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Nein nein nein nein nein!!!

-- Hitler


----------



## Plexyre

What is the potential for Vietnam to get in the big leagues of international casino gambling like Macao and Las Vegas?


----------



## ViXuyen

Plexyre said:


> What is the potential for Vietnam to get in the big leagues of international casino gambling like Macao and Las Vegas?


I don't know about Macao but people don't go to Vegas just for gambling. Casinos are available everywhere in the U.S. People go to Vegas because of the great crowd, shows, food, bars, shopping, golf, spas, nearby attraction ...sex. Gambling has never been a part of me whenver I go to Vegas.  

I don't see much potential for the gambling business to blossom in Viet Nam. Why would foreigners have to travel from far away to come to Viet Nam just to go into the casinos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

construction update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Under the regulations of VN, casino's area is only allowed <3% of the complexes's area.

I think Vietnam should allow Las Vegas invests the complexes in Vietnam and allows local people to play with conditions to limit the number of local people can participate [eg local people to buy tickets at the door 100USD such as Singapore]
In fact VN government can not forbid VN people to gamble in Singapore, Macao, Cambodia ...


----------



## ViXuyen

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Under the regulations of VN, casino's area is only allowed <3% of the complexes's area.
> 
> I think Vietnam should allow Las Vegas invests the complexes in Vietnam and allows local people to play with conditions to limit the number of local people can participate [eg local people to buy tickets at the door 100USD such as Singapore]
> In fact VN government can not forbid VN people to gamble in Singapore, Macao, Cambodia ...


 if the Vietnamese government allows local Vietnamese to gamble, there is no need for foreigner investors like MGM to come to Viet Nam. The Vietnamese state-owned enterprises would open their own casinos and pocket 100% of the revenues/profits themselves


----------



## Viet

5Star said:


> if the Vietnamese government allows local Vietnamese to gamble, *there is no need for foreigner investors like MGM to come to Viet Nam*. The Vietnamese state-owned enterprises would open their own casinos and pocket 100% of the revenues/profits themselves




I disagree. Foreign investors bring money and experience. Both lack in VN.



KirovAirship said:


> Nein nein nein nein nein!!!
> 
> -- Hitler




Doch doch doch!
Why Hitler?


----------



## asianamerican

Viet said:


> I disagree. Foreign investors bring money and experience. Both lack in VN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doch doch doch!
> Why Hitler?



You are an idiot if you think building a Casino gives Vietnam experience. LOL. Casino in a poor country like Vietnam is nothing short of insulting. Vietnamese communists aren't really smart as their counterpart in China. These casino will destroys countless of families. The rich Vietnamese who doesn't have a single patriotic bone in their body spend their ill-gotten gains in these Foreign run casino instead of investing in their own people. The only thing casino provides is destructions of wealth by the majority to enrich a minority and offers no valuable experience except for dealing cards. So if Vietnamese people aspire to card dealer at casino, then this is great news. 

Wealth from these Casino will be funnel back to their Jewish backer like MGM and Sheldon Adelson. 

I doubt Vietnam will rival Singapore or Macau. Have you been to Vietnam? I am Vietnamese and I have been to Vietnam many times. I feel sad every time I have to go back their and see little kids and old women selling lotto tickets for a living. This news is just shameful.

To build a casino before you builds roads and infrastructures is just ******* stupid. I am not surprise these corrupt Vietnam Cong agreed to it. They probably got a bunch of kick-backs and sent their kids to America to study to funnel their money to the US. This is how fucked up these people are.

Vietnam has a disease that have plaque it for centuries and that is the nepotistic gene, which is why Vietnam is in such bad shape. These VietCong need to be hanged at the stake for betraying of their own people. I don't understand how people can think this is good news is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asianamerican

Plexyre said:


> What is the potential for Vietnam to get in the big leagues of international casino gambling like Macao and Las Vegas?



I say the chances is 0.


----------



## NiceGuy

asianamerican said:


> Vietnam has a disease that have plaque it for centuries and that is the nepotistic gene, which is why Vietnam is in such bad shape. These* VietCong need to be hanged at the stake* for betraying of their own people. I don't understand how people can think this is good news is beyond me.



Jobless and find nothing to do in US ?? then let shoot your president again instead of hanging VC for fun


----------



## Viet

asianamerican said:


> You are an idiot if you think building a Casino gives Vietnam *experience*. LOL. Casino in a poor country like Vietnam is nothing short of insulting. Vietnamese communists aren't really smart as their counterpart in China. These casino will destroys countless of families. The rich Vietnamese who doesn't have a single patriotic bone in their body spend their ill-gotten gains in these Foreign run casino instead of investing in their own people. The only thing casino provides is destructions of wealth by the majority to enrich a minority and offers no valuable experience except for dealing cards. So if Vietnamese people aspire to card dealer at casino, then this is great news.
> 
> Wealth from these Casino will be funnel back to their Jewish backer like MGM and Sheldon Adelson.
> 
> I doubt Vietnam will rival Singapore or Macau. Have you been to Vietnam? I am Vietnamese and I have been to Vietnam many times. I feel sad every time I have to go back their and see little kids and old women selling lotto tickets for a living. This news is just shameful.
> 
> To build a casino before you builds roads and infrastructures is just ******* stupid. I am not surprise these corrupt Vietnam Cong agreed to it. They probably got a bunch of kick-backs and sent their kids to America to study to funnel their money to the US. This is how fucked up these people are.
> 
> Vietnam has a disease that have plaque it for centuries and that is the nepotistic gene, which is why Vietnam is in such bad shape. These VietCong need to be hanged at the stake for betraying of their own people. I don't understand how people can think this is good news is beyond me.






About experience: you shall read my post again. I mean the foreigners have years of experiences in running casinos. Be pragmatic! The rules to run casinos and to be applied on visitors will be strict similar to the ones in Singapore.

Are you Vietnamese American? shame on you. If you put your blind hate on communisn aside, than you will see many benefits for having such things in our country. Sorry to say the points you summarized are just annoying. I´m south vietnamese, and I think to know what I am talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

Viet said:


> About experience: you shall read my post again. I mean the foreigners have years of experiences in running casinos. Be pragmatic! The rules to run casinos and to be applied on visitors will be strict similar to the ones in Singapore.
> 
> Are you Vietnamese American? shame on you. If you put your blind hate on communisn aside, than you will see many benefits for having such things in our country. Sorry to say the points you summarized are just annoying. I´m south vietnamese, and I think to know what I am talking about.



He is Hua.


----------



## Snomannen

Viet said:


> I disagree. Foreign investors bring money and experience. Both lack in VN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doch doch doch!
> Why Hitler?



Nein! - YouTube

By the way Vietnam can never beat Macau and LA in gambling industry, since we have lot of stable income from mainlanders.


----------



## terranMarine

Exactly, why should mainlanders travel all the way to VN when they can go to Macau which is next door. Even Taiwan has plans to start building casinos. I don't think the gamble revenue would face much competition coming from VN.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Has there been any increase in people seeking psychiatric help related to gambling in Macau or Vietnam?

I remember there was a problem in Georgia regarding this.


----------



## Snomannen

terranMarine said:


> Exactly, why should mainlanders travel all the way to VN when they can go to Macau which is next door. Even Taiwan has plans to start building casinos. I don't think the gamble revenue would face much competition coming from VN.



The cake is getting bigger and bigger.

PS: Come and lose all your freaking $$!!!


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

5Star said:


> if the Vietnamese government allows local Vietnamese to gamble, there is no need for foreigner investors like MGM to come to Viet Nam. The Vietnamese state-owned enterprises would open their own casinos and pocket 100% of the revenues/profits themselves



I think that it is not simply to open "a casino" and get money.
If I'm not mistaken, the current Vietnam's regulations:
- Casino only accounted for <3% of a complex. This means if you want to invest a casino, you have to invest a complex with 97% not casino [resorts, amusement parks, restaurants, hotels...]
- Investment capital is not less than 4 billion USD.

I think we should allow the world-class companies such as Las Vegas Sands to invest in Vietnam [they are seeking permission to invest 2 complexes about 6 billion USD in Vietnam], it is not simply they open a casino.
With its reputation, it will contribute to promote Vietnam's tourism industry.
Allow local people to casino, but the government should set up technical barriers, somehow, to limit the number of local people can participate.
In fact, the Vietnamese government cannot do anything with thousands of Vietnamese people to gamble in Cambodia per day. Along with the number of Vietnamese to Macao and Singapore less than, but richer.

Of course, we should say "no" to companies who want to open casinos only.

-----------------


BTW: I think Vietnam cannot compete with Macao's and Singapore's gambling industry, but it will give world people a new choice: newer, fresher, more mysterious......


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*ADB: Vietnam&#8217;s economy to grow 5.1 per cent in 2012*
VIR/VNA | Oct 03, 2012 19:33 pm

Vietnam&#8217;s economy will grow 5.1 per cent in 2012 and 5.7 per cent next year, according to the Asian Development Outlook 2012 Update released by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) on October 3.
ADB country director in Vietnam Tomoyuki Kimura said that the government&#8217;s commitment to implementing a reliable reform roadmap with specific actions will recover lending and improve confidence in the market.

ADB economic expert Dominic Mellor said that the bank backed the government&#8217;s plans to reform the financial sector and state-owned enterprises.

Sharing views on challenges Vietnam has to overcome in the coming time, he stressed the need to solve bad debts and ensure bank capital safety.

Vietnam Investment Review - Top News - ADB: Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

asianamerican said:


> I say the chances is 0.



You told me you are Vietnamese.

Prove it! Pls introduce yourself! 
Tell me where you were born, grew up, when you settled to the US?
If you are not a Viet, I am going to take something here and do some funny things with you!


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> Exactly, why should mainlanders travel all the way to VN when they can go to Macau which is next door. Even Taiwan has plans to start building casinos. I don't think the gamble revenue would face much competition coming from VN.




Last year *2011*, VN received over 6 million international visitors, including 1.4 million from China, 360.000 from Taiwan.
Taking into the account the Chinese from other countries in ASEAN, so nearly 2 million Chinese visited last year Vietnam. And in the first 9 months this year *2012*, we see an increase by 13% (source: Vietnam tourism).

So Chinese tourists and from other countries can make a casino visit if they want. The mainlanders can go to Macau, Singapore and Vietnam for gambling, like I can travel to Paris, Rome and Prague. Just for fun. The economy grows so the increased cake to be shared.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Viet said:


> You told me you are Vietnamese.
> 
> Prove it! Pls introduce yourself!
> Tell me where you were born, grew up, when you settled to the US?
> If you are not a Viet, I am going to take something here and do some funny things with you!



If what he told you that's true, may he is a Hoa of 1970s


----------



## Viet

KirovAirship said:


> The cake is getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> PS: Come and lose all your freaking $$!!!





YEH...let share us the yuan´s from the mainlanders.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam invests billions abroad*
_Posted on August 8, 2012 Written by vietnamplus_

Vietnam has 214 projects worth 3.45 billion USD in *Laos *and 112 projects worth 2.36 billion USD in *Cambodia *, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.

But actual disbursement of funds remains low  691 million USD in Laos and 763.43 million USD in Cambodia  it said.

Laos tops the list of *60 countries and territories* where Vietnam has investments (US$10.8 billion in total per 2011).-VNA

Vietnam invests billions abroad


----------



## ViXuyen

Dancing robot made by Viet Nam

mRobo dancing to Michael Jackson and Maroon 5 at CEATEC 2012 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Rises as Next China for Korean Investment*
OCT 05, 2012 | arirang.co.kr

[video]http://www.arirang.co.kr/Player/News_Vod.asp?code=News&nSeq=138164[/video]

This bakery is located in one of the most crowded shopping centers in *Hanoi*. The shop attracts a steady stream of local Vietnamese customers with fresh products and friendly service.

The shop is part of the Korean bakery chain* Tous les Jours*, and its popularity has led its parent company CJ Foodville to announce it is planning to open 10 more shops in Vietnam by the end of the year.

[Interview : Nam Young-hyun, General Manager Tous les Jours, CJ Foodville] 
"Because the biggest bakery franchise in Vietnam has around 26 to 28 stores, I believe it's perfectly feasible for Tous les Jours to become the leading bakery brand by the end of the year. We already have 20 branches around the nation."

Like Tous les Jours, many major Korean companies are venturing into the Vietnamese market.
They include food companies like *Lotteria *and *BBQ *as well as the construction company *Keangnam *Enterprises,. which invested more than 1.1 billion U.S. dollars to build the country's tallest building.

Tech giant *Samsung *Electronics and steel maker *Posco *have built factories in Vietnam, with each company investing 670-million dollars and 620-million dollars, respectively. It's no surprise that Korea stands as Vietnam's second largest investor nation, with its total investment reaching nearly 24-billion dollars.

For Korean companies, Vietnam is rising as the next China.

[Interview : Hwang Yung-jin, General Manager Shinhan Bank, Hanoi] 
"We believe the Vietnamese market is the most competitive and profitable market for our bank. In the Vietnamese market, we have a lot of investment of Korean . These days, the number is more than three-thousand."

The impetus for Korean companies' active push into the country lies in the Vietnamese economy, which is growing at an annual rate of five to eight percent on average.
The energy of the young generation, which makes up more than half of the country's population, is another factor that attracts foreign investment.

[Interview : Kim Dong-jin, General Manager Vietnam Lotteria, Hanoi] 
"The population of Vietnam is almost 90-million and nearly 70 percent of the population is in their 20s and 30s. This means the country has a large workforce and a huge consumer market."

* According to a recent report by the World Bank, the business climate in Vietnam last year was more favorable than in countries with bigger economies like China and India. Vietnam is also enacting and revising investment laws to create a more friendly environment for foreign investors.*

[Reporter : Hwang Ji-hye] 
"And as *free trade agreement* talks between Korea and Vietnam are ongoing, experts expect two-way trade and human resource exchanges to get a boost.

Hwang Ji-hye, Arirang News, Hanoi."

Arirang News


----------



## Srinivas

So it has begun, congrats Vietnam for attracting investment from Japan and Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ianc1818

Dancing robot made by Viet Nam

Sure????? Not hand outs from daddy USA???????????


----------



## ianc1818

Vietnam&#8217;s economy will grow 5.1 per cent in 2012 and 5.7 per cent next year,........................
Yet _STILL_ a tiny-winy drop in the ocean


----------



## dunhill

ianc1818 said:


> Vietnam&#8217;s economy will grow 5.1 per cent in 2012 and 5.7 per cent next year,........................
> Yet _STILL_ a tiny-winy drop in the ocean



At least its growing, better than nothing or standing by. Am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

ianc1818 said:


> Dancing robot made by Viet Nam
> 
> Sure????? Not hand outs from daddy USA???????????


wtf are you babbling about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

The IMF predicts 

- Vietnam's growth in 2017 to recover to 7.5 percent.
- Inflation will be at 8.1 percent and 6.2 percent in 2012 and 2013, respectively.
- The unemployment rate will remain at 4.5 percent in 2011-2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

ianc1818 said:


> Dancing robot made by Viet Nam
> 
> Sure????? Not hand outs from daddy USA???????????



Sure. Made by Vietnam, not by your daddy.



ianc1818 said:


> Vietnam&#8217;s economy will grow 5.1 per cent in 2012 and 5.7 per cent next year,........................
> Yet _STILL_ *a tiny-winy drop* in the ocean



This seems right.


----------



## ViXuyen

Yawn....these delusional Korean think that they can use investing as a bridge to penetrate into Vietnamese market to dump their products. Korea's SK Telecom failed badly and got booted out of Viet Nam earlier than they could have imagined. Soon, you'll see Samsung, LG pack their bags out of Viet Nam quicker than they think; I'll give them 10 more years stay at Viet Nam at the most. Nobody is going to have a bright future in Viet Nam if they try to dump their products/services in the Vietnamese market that state-owned enterprises of Viet Nam are thriving to monopolize.


----------



## ahfatzia

I think Chinese banks and suppliers got stuck with billions of dollars of unpaid loans and bills by Korean companies a few years back in Shandong Province. They fled back to Korea after their business ventures supposedly 'failed'. Use that as a guide is my advice.


----------



## djsjs

ahfatzia said:


> I think Chinese banks and suppliers got stuck with billions of dollars of unpaid loans and bills by Korean companies a few years back in Shandong Province. They fled back to Korea after their business ventures supposedly 'failed'. Use that as a guide is my advice.


if the Korea investers do such stupid things to Vietnam,it would be disastrous for VN!


----------



## ahfatzia

djsjs said:


> if the Korea investers do such stupid things to Vietnam,it would be disastrous for VN!




I'm sure the Vietnamese knew about their behaviors in China and will watch them like hawks. They'll lock them up until the Korean government pays for their mischief.


----------



## ViXuyen

ahfatzia said:


> I think Chinese banks and suppliers got stuck with billions of dollars of unpaid loans and bills by Korean companies a few years back in Shandong Province. They fled back to Korea after their business ventures supposedly 'failed'. Use that as a guide is my advice.


In Viet Nam, 80% the banking sected are dominated by state-owned with the rest split between a few private Vietnamese banks and a few private joint-stocked between Vietnamese and Western banks. Korean have zero chance to setting their foot in this industry.


----------



## Viet

Why so pessimistic and hostile?
Just look at the number: 24-billion dollars! That´s what the Koreans have invested so far. They brings technology and jobs to Vietnam. Not bad at all.

By the way Vietnam plans to establish the Institute of Science and Technology Research following the Korea Institute of Science and Technology (KIST) model.


----------



## Viet

*Health insurance for all *
10/10/2012 | Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) - *Vietnam aims to extend health insurance coverage to 75 percent of its total population by 2015, and to more than 90 percent by 2020.*







The Ministry of Health (MoH) has submitted a draft project on &#8220;*health insurance for all*&#8221; to the Government. The aim is to dramatically raise the number of participants, expand available healthcare services, and reduce expenses. But many challenges remain.

The ministry&#8217;s roadmap for the project implementation identifies three key issues: the number of participants, the scheme&#8217;s benefits, and increasing payments from health insurance funds.

What Minister of Health Nguyen Thi Kim Tien is still worried about is the willingness of citizens to take part in the health insurance scheme when they have to pay higher fees for healthcare services not up to par. Check-up procedures, she says, are still cumbersome while there is a limit to the rights of insurance holders.

Currently, around 64.7 percent of the population are covered by the health insurance scheme.

Tong Thi Song Huong, head of the MoH&#8217;s Health Insurance Department, agrees that it&#8217;s difficulty to achieve the health insurance target when not all compulsory subjects are covered. Huong says Vietnam&#8217;s health insurance scheme has been in effect for 20 years. As for some countries like the Republic of *Korea*, *Japan*, and *Thailand*, it has taken them 36 years to ensure &#8220;health insurance for all&#8221;.

At present, more than 30 percent of citizens are not involved in the health insurance scheme, even though most of them are farmers, students, and free labourers in difficult circumstances.

By far, only 27 percent of those living under the poverty line have received health insurance cards, either funded by the State or local budgets (70-90 percent).

Huong says that the draft project proposes covering half the value of health insurance cards for students and 30 percent for ethnic minority people and other residents in mountainous areas. 

*World health experts maintain that with 64.9 percent of the population currently holding health insurance cards, the &#8220;health insurance for all&#8221; target is not far from reach.*

At a recent meeting with representatives from relevant ministries and agencies, the Health Minister admitted that elderly health insurance holders sometimes have to wait long hours for their check-ups, even from 5AM to 11AM, and two or three patients also have to share a single bed.





_Franco - Vietnamese Hospital (Saigon)_





_Vietnam-Sweden hospital (Uong Bi)
_
However, she said the seriously ill and extremely poor are not well aware of the virtue of health insurance cards. The individual payment for each card is just small potatoes compared to the state subsidy worth millions of Vietnam dong.

At the 63rd session of the World Health Organisation (WHO) Regional Committee for the Western Pacific, Minister Tien proposed the level of health insurance payment at *VND 550,000 *(26.37 US dollars) per person, which, she said, is comparatively reasonable in a broader sense when one needs expensive medicines for treatment in hospital.

Health insurance for all | VOV Online Newspaper


----------



## Minjitta

ChinaToday said:


> What is that got to do with vietnam economy?



Nothing he just reminding others


----------



## Minjitta

Under the regulations of VN, casino's area is only allowed <3% of the complexes's area.

I think Vietnam should allow Las Vegas invests the complexes in Vietnam and allows local people to play with conditions to limit the number of local people can participate [eg local people to buy tickets at the door 100USD such as Singapore]
In fact VN government can not forbid VN people to gamble in Singapore, Macao, Cambodia ...

Singapore have the law that any of the local gambler relatives can report and not allow the local gambler to enter the casino. This is how you stop local to enter the casino.


----------



## Minjitta

ianc1818 said:


> Dancing robot made by Viet Nam
> 
> Sure????? Not hand outs from daddy USA???????????


Since when USA is Vietnam daddy? Malaysia are close tie to US than Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ahfatzia said:


> I think Chinese banks and suppliers got stuck with billions of dollars of unpaid loans and bills by Korean companies a few years back in Shandong Province. They fled back to Korea after their business ventures supposedly 'failed'. Use that as a guide is my advice.




You are so smart. Is it true? That´s the first time for me to hear that Chinese business were cheated by Koreans.


----------



## Viet

*Nation enjoys US$10.2 billion trade surplus to America*
11:31 AM, 30/09/2012 | Voice of Vietnam







(VOV) - Vietnam enjoyed an export surplus of US$10.2 billion in trade with America over the first eight months of this year.

According to the General Statistics Office (GSO), two-way trade between Vietnam and America reached US$20.8 billion during the period, up 17 percent compared to the same time last year.

Vietnam exported goods worth US$15.5 billion to the continent while importing US$5.3 billion worth of products, representing year-on-year increases of 18 and 13 percent respectively.

The *US *remained Vietnams biggest trade partner with two-way trade reaching US$16.2 billion, up 18 percent year-on-year, followed by *Brazil *with US$1.2 billion (up 38 percent), *Canada *with US$1.04 billion (up 22 percent), *Argentina *with US$593 million (down 1 percent), and *Mexico *with US$549 million (up 30 percent).

Vietnams main exports to America are textiles and garments, footwear, and wood and seafood products. while it imports animal food, machinery, cotton, computers, and electronics and associated parts.

Nation enjoys US$10.2 billion trade surplus to America - Nation enjoys US$10.2 billion trade surplus to America - VOVNEWS.VN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*RoK to invest $4 billion in Phong Nha-Ke Bang*
| VGP | Oct 14, 2012 18:59 pm






The People&#8217;s Committee of Quang Binh province has just signed a memorandum of understanding (*MoU*) with *ZETA Group Holding*, a real estate investment organisation from the Republic of Korea, to build an international leisure center at the Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park.

Accordingly, the project, worth $4 billion, will include a casino area, hotels and urban facilities on the mountains, providing outdoor entertainment activities and cave exploring tours in Phong Nha-Ke Bang.

The Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park was listed in *UNESCO *World Heritage Sites in 2003, thanks to its system of 300 caves and grottos with a total length of 126 km discovered up to April 2009.

Before the discovery of the Son Doong, recognised as the world's largest cave, Phong Nha held several world cave records, as it has the longest underground river, as well as the largest caverns and passageways.

http://www.vir.com.vn/news/top-news/rok-to-invest-$4-billion-in-phong-nha-ke-bang.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Samsung eyes investment expansion in Vietnam*
| Tuoitrenews | Oct 15, 2012 08:30 am






Samsung, a South Korean tech group, is planning to pour more money into Vietnam with the *construction of two new production facilities.*

Samsung chairman Lee Kun Hee was cited by the government&#8217;s portal as saying Friday that the group is conducting studies to construct *another technology complex in Vietnam* following the success of the first in the northern province of Bac Ninh.

The plan follows Samsung's strong performance in Vietnam so far, Lee added, asserting there are still plenty of opportunities for investment in the country.

The facility in Bac Ninh has attracted 53 sub-investors that employed 50,000 workers since its inception four years ago.

It provides work for 24,000 people and makes 11 million products each month.

The conglomerate expects the production complex to yield over $10 billion in exports this year.

In a related development, *the cellphone arm of Samsung said Saturday that it will build a $700 million cellphone manufacturing plant in the Southeast Asian country.*

South Korean Yonhap News Agency reported that this decision came as part of the phone maker&#8217;s efforts to expand its global production lines.

Samsung is weighing up two northern locations for the plant, one in an agricultural area of Thai Nguyen Province and the other in the port city of Haiphong, the agency said, citing company officials.

The arm has operated a cellphone production chain that can produce 150 million products every year in Bac Ninh since 2009.

Vietnam Investment Review - Business - Samsung eyes investment expansion in Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

*China-Vietnam bilateral business cooperation expected to strengthen*


HANOI, Oct. 20 (Xinhua) -- Bilateral trade and investment cooperation between China and Vietnam are expected to strengthen in the future as the two countries have similarities in culture and governance structure, according to Gu Chaoqing, chairman of Business Association of China in Vietnam.

In a recent interview with Xinhua, Gu, who has been in Vietnam for over ten years, said that he has witnessed many changes on investment environment and policies in Vietnam.

"Infrastructure has improved quickly in the past few years.When I just came here, there were only a few high buildings in Vietnam, but now people can see high and modern buildings mushrooming all over the country," Gu said.

Gu, however, said that Vietnam still has many things to do to further upgrade its infrastructure to meet the demands of its citizens and for businesses to flourish.

"For example, it takes at least one hour to travel only 30 kilometers of road, and an hour and a half if there is traffic jam, while in China, we only spend 20 minutes for that distance. This is a big waste of time," Gu said.

According to Gu, Vietnam also needs to further develop its support industries in order to create convenient conditions for businesses.

Gu said that the global economic crisis has affected Chinese investments in Vietnam, adding that in the past few years,Chinese investments were in all fields, but now it has shifted from quantity to quality.

Chinese investment in Vietnam now focuses mainly on garment and textile sector with two large-scale companies with investment of over 100 million U.S. dollars and two companies with around 30 million U.S. dollars, Gu said.

u said that in the past, Chinese investments were mostly in southern Vietnam but now they are concentrated in the border areas that are closer to China, particularly in the northern provinces of Quang Ninh, Lao Cai, Nam Dinh and Thai Binh.

Though facing many difficulties, Gu still expressed optimism about the economic prospects of Vietnam since the government is serious in upgrading the country's infrastructure and in improving its investment environment.

"If the infrastructure and support industries are upgraded,this would attract more foreign investors, including those from China, to invest in Vietnam," Gu said.

According to Vietnam's Ministry of Planning and Investment,as the end of September, China invested in 869 projects in Vietnam, worth over 4.52 billion U.S. dollars, ranking 14 out of 96 foreign investors in Vietnam.

Established in August 2001 under the support and approval of Chinese Embassy in Vietnam and the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry (VCCI), with over 600 member businesses, the Business Association of China in Vietnam plays a vital role in strengthening cooperation between the Vietnamese government and Chinese businesses as well as among Vietnamese and Chinese businesses.

China-Vietnam bilateral business cooperation expected to strengthen - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Viet said:


> You are so smart. Is it true? That´s the first time for me to hear that Chinese business were cheated by Koreans.



Similar stories can be told not in hundreds but in thousands&#12290;

Visit cities such as Weihai&#12289; Yantai&#12289; Qingdao and Rongcheng etc&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;you will know that THIS has been&#65292;and continues to be&#65292;a serious problem&#12290;

Small and medium sized Korean entities are NOT known in China by their credibility.

Mega firms like Samsung and LG, are a different story.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*First overpass opens to traffic in Hanoi*
21/10/2012 | 16:06:00






A 9-km overpass which halves travel time between the west and the south of Hanoi opened to traffic on the morning of October 21. 

The overpass or Belt 3, the first of its kind and the most modern in Vietnam, includes 385m access roads and a 8.5km road bridge. It has a total investment of nearly 5.6 trillion VND (268 million USD), which are the Japanese official development assistance and the Vietnamese Government&#8217;s capital.

Earlier, a segment of the overpass was put into operation on June 30. 

The overpass has four lanes for cars running at a maximum speed of 100km/h. This is one of Hanoi&#8217;s key routes connecting three main transport axes in the north &#8211; Highway 1, Highway 5 and Thang Long Highway. It is expected to help ease congestion in the capital city. 

First overpass opens to traffic in Hanoi -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

longyi said:


> *China-Vietnam bilateral business cooperation expected to strengthen*
> 
> HANOI, Oct. 20 (Xinhua) --
> "Infrastructure has improved quickly in the past few years.When I just came here, there were only a few high buildings in Vietnam, but now people can see high and modern buildings mushrooming all over the country," Gu said.
> *
> Gu, however, said that Vietnam still has many things to do to further upgrade its infrastructure to meet the demands of its citizens and for businesses to flourish.*
> 
> "For example, it takes at least one hour to travel only 30 kilometers of road, and an hour and a half if there is traffic jam, while in China, we only spend 20 minutes for that distance. This is a big waste of time," Gu said.




That´s right. The problem is due to lack of fundings. We need US$ hundreds of billions to build and upgrade the infrastructure. China could help and finance some parts of projects! You have a lot of money, why not invest in VN?




*HCM City (Saigon) prepares for new financial centre*
| VIR/VNA | Oct 22, 2012 15:21 pm





*
Ho Chi Minh City s Department of Transport plans to kick off construction of four main roads at Thu Thiem new urban area in District 2, the citys new financial centre, in June 2013.*

With a total cost of around VND10 trillion (US$ 480 million) , the project will include an arch avenue, a central lake-side road, a Saigon River-side road and an overpass across the southern ecological garden.

To ensure progress of the project, the HCM City Peoples Committee has assigned the Investment and Construction Board of the Thu Thiem new urban area to work with Vietnam Infrastructure Development and Finance Investment Joint Stock Company (VIDFI) to complete promptly all technical designs and procedures of the project.

According to Trang Bao Son, deputy head of Thu Thiem new urban area management board, the four roads are expected to be *completed in 2015*, giving the start for the formation of the Thu Thiem new urban area.

The area is located in Thu Thien peninsula, which closely connects two lands raised by the Saigon river, include An Khanh, Thu Thiem, An Loi Dong, Binh An and Binh Khanh wards of district 2, and faces the citys existing centre by Saigon River. It is considered a heart of the city in the 21 st century with functions of a new modern urban area, financial, commercial and service centre.

Vietnam Investment Review - Top News - HCM City prepares for new financial centre


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> That´s right. The problem is due to lack of fundings. We need US$ hundreds of billions to build and upgrade the infrastructure. China could help and finance some parts of projects! You have a lot of money, why not invest in VN?



local govt should make many efforts in order to get more investment,including policy, legal, administrative supports such as lower taxes, simplification of procedures, etc.Each our county has a China Merchants which give helps and supports to investors.This experience may be helpful for you.

for Chinese investors ,you need to release more goodwill.nobody dare invest in a place he may lose all his money even life someday.


----------



## Viet

China economy is number #2 in the world and it locates next to Vietnam, but it ranks #14 out of 96 foreign investors. That says a lot without words.


----------



## Viet

*Mazda to build car engines in Vietnam *
10/23/2012 9:00:00 AM | Voice of Vietnam






Japanese carmaker *Mazda *has intended to develop an engine factory in Vietnam with total investment capital of around *US$600 million*, the Dau tu (Vietnam Investment Review) reported.

The newspaper quoted a source as saying that the company had asked local authorities to recommend a suitable location for the plant. The site may be in Hanoi or one of its neighbouring provinces, the source said.

Vina-Mazda, a member of the Truong Hai Auto Co., opened a factory last October to assemble Mazda sedans in the Chu Lai Open Economic Zone in the central province of Quang Ngai.

This facility had an investment capital of VND750 billion (US$35.7 million) and will be capable of assembling 20,000 units per year by 2016.

If the project is materialized, it will help the development of an automobile industry that is yet to take shape in the country, the newspaper commented, noting that joint ventures here have only imported car components for assembly.

Truong Hai Auto communications officer Le Hoang Lan declined to provide any detailed information.

The US$185.5 million Chu Lai-Truong Hai engine manufacturing factory, the construction of which started in June, is the only engine production project in the country at present. It is expected to turn out 20,000 engines per year when it goes into operation.

Germanys* Robert Bosch *Co also has a factory which produces driving belts for car gear-boxes with investment capital of 100 million euros (US$130 million), an amount expected to be raised to 230 million euros (US$299 million) by 2015, but all of its products are exported to Japan.

Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai said national strategies prioritized the development of mechanical products which could take part in global production networks and value chains, as well as helping foster domestic support industries.


Mazda to build car engines in Vietnam | VOV Online Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

South Korean firm plans to build casino in Vietnam national park 
Last Updated: Tuesday, October 16, 2012 10:40:00

South Korea's Zeta Plan and Investment Co. hopes to build a casino at the Phong Nha-Ke Bang National Park in central Vietnam.

Quang Binh Province authorities have suggested two locations to the company, Tram and Chay Lap Hamlets, which are located near the national park, the news web site thesaigontimes.vn reported Monday.

The park, which is more than 85,700 hectares, was named in UNESCO's world heritage list in 2003. 

Zeta plans to build a casino, hotel, and outdoor tourism attractions in an international amusement complex, according to the local authorities.

The project is estimated to cost more than US$4 billion.

According to a draft decree from the Ministry of Finance, to enter the casino business investors are required to have a registered capital of at least $4 billion and at least 10 years's experience in operating casinos.

Only five-star hotels or resorts are allowed to open casinos.

Investors will have to seek approval from a minimum of five ministries and other government agencies before their applications go to the prime minister. 

Casinos remain restricted areas since only non-Vietnamese can enter them.

There are four casinos in Vietnam, all of them are small and in the north.

Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | South Korean firm plans to build casino in Vietnam national park

-------------------------------




*Now why do many foreign companies want to build casino in Vietnam?*


----------



## ViXuyen

First smartphone produced by Viet Nam (Viettel Corp), price is $1.5 million Dong. This is how Viet Nam is working to displace foreign electronic companies out of Viet Nam (probably in the 2020's)


----------



## zergcerebrates

5Star said:


> First smartphone produced by Viet Nam (Viettel Corp), price is $1.5 million Dong. This is how Viet Nam is working to displace foreign electronic companies out of Viet Nam (probably in the 2020's)



It is extremely difficult to displace foreign electronic companies. Look how strong Japan's electronics industry is yet the Korean companies are slowly getting a bigger share out of that market. Same goes for Taiwan its has a very strong tech sector yet there are tons of foreign companies that compete with it.


----------



## ViXuyen

zergcerebrates said:


> It is extremely difficult to displace foreign electronic companies. Look how strong Japan's electronics industry is yet the Korean companies are slowly getting a bigger share out of that market. Same goes for Taiwan its has a very strong tech sector yet there are tons of foreign companies that compete with it.


In Japan, hardly any electronic product is non-Japanese, in Korea, hardly anything is non-Korean, and the same thing for Taiwan.

Viet Nam will want the same thing for Viet Nam; we might be able to do it in the 2020's. Viet Nam has one more advantage and that is the electronic industry is being developed by the military. The Vietnamese military wield so much power and has already shown how easily they could displace South Korea's SK Telecom out of Viet Nam in a matter of a few years.

Foreign investors have failed and bit ch so much about Viet Nam, because they had thought that if they invested a few bucks and created a dozen jobs in Vietnam, they could use that as a bridge to penetrate the local market and use Vietnam's 90 million market as a dumping ground for their products and services. We have shattered their dreams and continue to do so. Viet Nam will never go the same way as other ASEAN states: serving as a dumping ground to consume industrial products for foriegners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Updated : 10/26/2012 6:46:33 PM
*Vietnam &#8211; a rising star among rapid growth markets*

(VOV) - Vietnam is expected to grow by almost 6 percent over the next 25 years, making it the world&#8217;s third fastest developing economy, according to Ernst & Young&#8217;s latest report on rapid growth markets (RGMs).

Ernst & Young, a leading global auditing group, said that wages in the Vietnamese manufacturing sector are currently estimated at nearly half those paid in China and Thailand, encouraging manufacturers to move operations to diversify production and capitalise on lower costs.
&#8220;This has enabled Vietnam to attract more than US$6.5 billion in FDI in each of the last five years,&#8221; it reported.

Alexis Karlins-Marchay, Co-Director of the Ernst & Young Emerging Markets Centre, highlighted Vietnam&#8217;s young and well-educated population of almost 88 million, its modest labour costs, its 6 percent targeted growth in 2013 and its scope for future economic restructuring.

Ernst & Young quoted the World Bank as saying that over the last few years, mobile phones and related accessories have become the second-largest Vietnamese export item, accounting for 10.5 percent of total exports. The World Bank expects this category to have overtaken garments as Vietnam&#8217;s largest source of export revenue in 2013.

The report added that the ability to attract and retain foreign firms in high-value manufacturing products such as electronics, computers, and phones is a potentially lucrative advantage for Vietnam, particularly as some of its neighbours have found it harder to move up the value chain.

The World Economic Forum&#8217;s Global Competitiveness Report 2011-2012 recently revealed that Vietnam had advanced 20 places in terms of its macroeconomic environment.

In June, Standard and Poor&#8217;s upgraded the country&#8217;s outlook from negative to stable, stressing all the while that price stabilization must remain a priority. The State Bank of Vietnam (SBV) has already cut interest rates five times this year to support activity but must take care to avoid excessively loosening monetary policy.

Ernst & Young also praised Vietnam&#8217;s success in improving its trade and current account balances, saying that the country&#8217;s current account moved into surplus in 2011 from a deficit of 12 percent of GDP in 2008.

Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

More pics from Hanoi overpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Very happy to see the progress that Vietnam is making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair511

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


>



Very strange design. any photos taken under the overpass?what is the ground under the over pass used for?


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> Very strange design. any photos taken under the overpass?what is the *ground *under the over pass used for?



This new overpass costs about 263 million USD and only for autos (max. 80km/h). The old roads are left and right. Actually what you see on the pics did not exist 10 years ago.





Under the overpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Coca-Cola to further invest $300 million in Vietnam*
| vir.com.vn | Oct 27, 2012 11:04 am





_Muhtar Kent is Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer of The Coca-Cola Company
photo source:_ internet

The Coca-Cola Company yesterday announced a new system investment of $300 million over the next three years in Vietnam to further capture growth opportunities in one of the world&#8217;s major emerging consumer markets.

The stepped-up investment, to be commenced from 2013, will ramp up to the total investment of $500 million that Coca-Cola and its bottling partners have committed to Vietnam until 2015.

&#8220;Vietnam is an important growth market in the Asia Pacific region as we work to achieve our 2020 Vision goal of doubling system revenues this decade,&#8221; said Muhtar Kent, chairman and CEO, The Coca-Cola Company, during a visit to Hanoi.

Through completed investments during the last three years, The Coca-Cola Vietnam system has increased local manufacturing and distribution capacity with new filling lines and the installation of new cold-drink coolers with local customers, helping local businesses boost beverage sales.

The company&#8217;s most popular beverages in Vietnam include sparkling brands Coca-Cola, Coke Light, Fanta and Sprite, and still brands Minute Maid Teppy, Minute Maid Nutriboost, Samurai, Real Leaf and Dasani.

*Coca-Cola is one of the most well-known international brands in Vietnam. The Coca-Cola system in Vietnam employs approximately 2,000 people, of which 99 per cent are local hires, at its three plants in Ho Chi Minh City, Da Nang and Hanoi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> This new overpass costs about 263 million USD and only for autos (max. 80km/h). The old roads are left and right. Actually what you see on the pics did not exist 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the overpass



This practice does not save the land.Every city has its own situation&#65292;maybe it is good for vietnam .but in China we would either increase height of overpass and make the old roads under it ,or cancel the overpass and set up dedicated lanes.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

djsjs said:


> This practice does not save the land.Every city has its own situation&#65292;maybe it is good for vietnam .but in China we would either increase height of overpass and make the old roads under it ,or cancel the overpass and set up dedicated lanes.



Yes, it cuts across several of other important highways, so it is called "overpass", although the length of 9km. So ground under is not used as a road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Vietnam coffee exports set new record*
VNA Updated : Fri, November 2, 2012

Coffee exports in the first 10 months of this year set a new record at 1.41 million tons, earning more than US$3 billion, the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development has reported.

The coffee exports showed increases of 37.7 percent in volume and 32.7 percent in value over the same period last year.

The demand of two biggest coffee import markets, the US which accounts for 12.11 percent of Vietnam's export value and Germany with 12.09 percent continued to grow.

Also, coffee exported to Indonesia increased 9.4 times in volume and 8.8 times in value, compared to last year's period.

The national turnover for the previous full year was $2.7 billion.

Vietnam now has surpassed Brazil to become the biggest coffee exporter since the beginning of the third quarter this year, International Coffee Organization statistics show.

Coffee exports were forecast to reach 1.6-1.7 million tons this year.

Vietnam coffee exports set new record - Latest Business, economy, stocks, finance news from Vietnam on TuoiTreNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*ADB to champion middle-income status*
Kieu Linh | vir.com.vn | Nov 05, 2012 08:00 am








Asian Development Bank has shown its solid commitment to support Vietnam&#8217;s shift of gear into middle-income status.

*ADB launched Country Partnership Strategy 2012-2015 in Hanoi last week with an aim to support Vietnam&#8217;s goal of rising to upper middle income status.*

Tomoyuki Kimura, ADB country director for Vietnam, said the *country partnership strategy*, or *CPS*, would support Vietnam through three pillars - inclusive growth, enhancing economic efficiency and environmental sustainability.

In order to implement the proposed strategy and respond to Vietnam&#8217;s dynamic needs as a middle income country, ADB offers a wide range of financing resources and assistance modalities, including loans, equity investments, technical assistance and other knowledge products, and policy advice.

Under the new CPS, the indicated ordinary capital resources planning figures are $943 million per year for 2013-2014 and $760 million for 2015. The indicated Asian Development Fund (ADF) planning figures are $385 million per year for 2013-2014 and $395 million for 2015. In addition, the estimated technical assistance resources are about $8 million each year.

&#8220;Actual ADF allocations to Vietnam for 2013-2014 will depend on country performance assessments under performance-based allocation,&#8221; said Kimura.

During the CPS 2012-2015 in Vietnam, ADB will prioritise six sectors, including agriculture, natural resources and environment; education; energy, finance, transport, and water and urban.

&#8220;Support to improve public sector management will be crosscutting and strengthen sector operations,&#8221; said Yumiko Tamura, principal country specialist. &#8220;ADB will focus engagement in health on sector management issues including improving human resources and the quality of service delivery and supporting disadvantaged areas to ensure inclusive growth. Meanwhile, ADB will phase out operations in the industry and trade sector.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's coffee plan: the next prestige global brand*
Thu Nov 8, 2012 7:04am EST | REUTERS.com





Vietnam's coffee king, Dang Le Nguyen Vu / Photo credit: Catherine Karnow


LUCERNE, Switzerland, Nov 8 (Reuters) - Vietnam's "Coffee King" sips tea as he appraises the crowded tables at a Swiss branch of Starbucks.

Dang Le Nguyen Vu may not rate the coffee, preferring the brand from Vietnam's top processor which he heads, earning him the regal epithet. But the U.S. chain is in his sights as a marketing model for Vietnam, the world's second largest coffee grower, to multiply income by putting its brew and not just its beans on the map.

"Our ambition is to become a global brand," the chairman of privately-owned Trung Nguyen May told Reuters.

"They are great at implanting a story in consumers' minds but if we look into the core elements of Starbucks, what they are doing is terrible. They are not selling coffee, they are selling coffee-flavoured water with sugar in it," he said.

Trung Nguyen also runs Vietnam's biggest chain of coffee houses, and Vu has his pitch ready for the Western market.

"American consumers don't need another product. They need another story," he said, adding that his company aimed to improve the lives of people in Vietnam's coffee-growing highland region, a link he sees lacking in larger rivals.

"They sing great songs about sustainable development but at the end of the day, the return on investment is what they care about. They don't grow coffee, do they? We do."

Trung Nguyen says all its beans come from smaller farms certified for sustainable growing practices, with growers receiving guaranteed prices. Vu was in Lucerne to tout what he calls "r e sponsible creativity for harmony and sustainability".

*GRASSHOPPER VERSUS ELEPHANT*

Vietnam is the world's top exporter of cheaper robusta beans - mainly used for making instant coffee - and the second biggest exporter of coffee overall after Brazil, which is the world leader in exporting pricier arabica beans.

However, like many nations that produce soft commodities coffee, cocoa and sugar, Vietnam only earns a fraction of the income ultimately generated by its crops once they are processed, packaged and marketed abroad.

"Vietnam currently exports 90 percent of beans raw. These beans carry no brands. That needs to be changed," said Vu.

He said *Vietnam should be able to earn $20 billion from coffee within the next 15 years, up from less than $3 billion now*, if it boosts agricultural productivity and does more to add value to its coffee by roasting, blending and packaging beans.

Trung Nguyen hopes to quadruple revenues to $1 billion by 2015 from $250 million in 2011 as Vu seeks to take on big global brands like Nestle's Nescafe and Starbucks.

"We are like a grasshopper fighting against a giant elephant. In terms of technology, marketing, Nestle is way ahead of us," Vu said. "Our strategy is to be smarter and more focused," he said, noting that his G7 brand is the country's top selling instant coffee ahead of Nescafe and local rival Vinacafe.

"For the consumer, Vietnam was closed for a long, long time so they would always prefer the foreign brand versus the local brand so for G7 to win this race it took extra effort from us."

Trung Nguyen already exports to 60 countries, but plans a big new push into the United States next year, hoping to eventually reverse the split in its sales of 70 percent for the domestic market and 30 percent for export.

Trung Nguyen also expects to benefit from the fast-growing popularity of coffee in the traditional tea-drinking countries of Asia. Vu hopes to lift Vietnamese coffee consumption from a current 1 kilogram per head per year to the 5 kgs of Brazil.

"We are running our factories at up to 110 percent of capacity and still we cannot provide enough to the Chinese market," said Vu, who says he drinks 10 cups a day himself.

"If crude oil is the energy of the industrial economy then coffee is the energy of the knowledge-based economy."

Nestle noted recently the huge potential of the Chinese market with only three cups per person currently drunk per year compared with 168 cups in Hong Kong and 99 in Taiwan.


Vietnam's coffee plan: the next prestige global brand | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Moves on Oil Refinery and Nuclear Plant*
The Wall Street Journal 
November 7, 2012








*Vietnam said it agreed with foreign investors to begin construction of a long-delayed oil refinery, while also stepping up plans to build the country's first nuclear-power plant jointly with Russia.
*
Until recently the developing Asian nation was favored by global investors, but they're increasingly uneasy as confidence is undermined by surging inflation, corruption scandals and a banking sector threatened by bad debts, mostly owed by the vast state-owned sector. Economic growth is expected to slow this year to 5.2%, the weakest in 13 years.

Plans to build Vietnam's second oil refinery, with a price tag of $8 billion to* $10 billion*, have been held up for years by financing issues between the Vietnamese government and the two main partners, Japan's Idemitsu Kosan Co. 5019.TO -1.17% and Kuwait Petroleum Corp. Banks had been unwilling to lend without underwriting from the Vietnamese government; talks intensified after the government agreed in August to help underwrite some of the project.

"We have completed talks and all the remaining issues have been solved," Phung Dinh Thuc, chairman of state-run Vietnam Oil and Gas Group, or PetroVietnam, said Wednesday. An Idemitsu Kosan spokesman confirmed the deal. Kuwait Petroleum wasn't immediately able to comment.

The Asian-Pacific region is experiencing a refining boom to satisfy growing demand for oil products. Asia is seen as the main driver of global growth in oil consumption in coming years, and is set to receive more crude from the Middle East and Africa as demand slows in Europe and North America becomes less dependent on imports.

The 200,000 barrel-a-day Nghi Son refinery will mainly process crude supplied by Kuwait Petroleum. Vietnam's sole existing refinery, Dung Quat, processes mainly domestic crude. It has a capacity of 130,000 barrels a day but has been suffering operational problems and unexpected shutdowns.

Operations at the Nghi Son refinery, to be built 180 kilometers south of Hanoi, were initially planned to begin in 2014. Under a new plan, Mr. Thuc said, the partners will sign a deal with foreign contractors in December with operations slated to begin in the second quarter of 2016.

Idemitsu Kosan and Kuwait Petroleum each hold a 35.1% stake in the planned refinery, while PetroVietnam and Mitsui Chemicals Inc. 4183.TO -1.82% own 25.1% and 4.7%, respectively.

Mr. Thuc declined to say which companies had contracts to build the project, though local media earlier quoted Dinh La Thang, then chairman of PetroVietnam, naming a consortium of three foreign companies and PetroVietnam Construction JSC.

In separate news, Vietnam and Russia will begin negotiating a free-trade agreement early next year and will encourage more joint investment among the countries' energy companies, Russian Prime Minister said Wednesday. The two countries also agreed to speed up construction of Vietnam's first nuclear power plant.

Vietnam last year signed a deal to borrow *$8 billion* from Russia for the Ninh Thuan 1 plant, to be built by Russian utility and atomic-energy company Rosatom. Construction is slated to begin in 2014 and operations in 2020.

Relations between the two Soviet-era allies have warmed over the past decade, since they upgraded relations to strategic from diplomatic in 2001. Russia mainly exports oil products and machinery to Vietnam, and imports mainly farm produce, seafood, clothing and electronic products.

*Bilateral trade* is likely to reach $7 billion by 2015, said Mr. Medvedev after meeting with his Vietnamese counterpart Nguyen Tan Dung in Hanoi, during a two-day visit to the country. Vietnamese estimates put trade at $3.5 billion to $3.7 billion for 2012, and $3 billion in 2011.

http://nuclearexportcontrols.blogspot.de/2012/11/vietnam-moves-on-oil-refinery-and.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Road to Hell in Saigon!
*


----------



## Viet

*Largest power plant to be inaugurated in December*
14:41 | 11/11/2012
Voice of Vietnam








The Son La hydro-electric power plant, the largest of its kind in Southeast Asia, will be connected to the national power grid in December 2012, two years ahead of schedule.

Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai gave instructions on preparations for the inauguration ceremony at a meeting of the National Steering Committee on the Son La hydro-electric power plant project in Hanoi on November 10.

The plant, which got off the ground in December 2006, has six groups of turbine with a total design *capacity of 2,400MW*. According to plan, all its six groups of turbine will generate approximately 10.2 billion kWh a year.

The project has a total investment of more than VND420 trillion. Nearly 18,000 local households in Son La, Lai Chau and Dien Bien provinces have been relocated to reserve land for the plant&#8217;s reservoir and facilities./.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Viet said:


> *Road to Hell in Saigon!
> *



Traffic in Vietnam is terrible, especially in Hanoi.

Instead of doing better urban plans, expanded administrative area to stretch to population density lessening (as the project moving the national administration from center Hanoi to Ba Vi, a suburban district, 60 kilometers from center Hanoi - but the plan was opposed and stopped), people prefer to live in the cramped old urban areas, and the government sought to limit cars by high taxation.

Same a car, In Vietnam It has a price 3 times higher than in the US. It's ridiculous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japanese businesses need more Vietnamese workers*
The voice of Vietnam | 11/11/2012 5:29:42 PM

(VOV) -Japanese businesses are seeking to employ *10,000 additional Vietnamese workers*, mostly in agriculture and aquatic product processing, in 2012.






_Vietnamese workers in Japan_


The information was unveiled at a conference in Dong Nai province to introduce Japanese employment opportunities to Vietnamese students. The event was jointly organized by the Dong Nai Provincial Vocational College and the *Esuhai-Kaizen Yoshida School *(Esuhai) of Japan.

Besides receiving information and advice on the Japanese labour market, attendees had chances to register to work for Japanese-invested businesses in some of the province&#8217;s industrial zones, or even in Japan as apprentices.

According to Esuhai, *the demand for foreign labourers in Japan is huge and most of its businesses prioritise Vietnamese recruitments.*

During the past 10 months, more than 4,000 Vietnamese nationals have been employed in Japan, raising the total number of Vietnamese workers there to nearly 18,000. Workers earn an average salary of VND30 million per month (1.400 USD).

Nguyen Huu Nghia, Deputy Director of Esuhai, said most Vietnamese workers consider Japan a lucrative market offering high wages. Many potential employees, however, think Japan only wants highly skilled labour.

The fact is that Japanese businesses have diverse labour demands, with some&#8212;particularly in the mechanics, seafood, and garment industries&#8212;content to hire unskilled workers.

*Japanese employers are especially keen to recruit Vietnamese employees*, partly thanks to the goodwill engendered when many volunteered to remain in Japan after the severe earthquake and tsunami in March 2011.

Nghia also advised Vietnamese workers to directly approach legal employment companies instead of using middlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese Investment bank opens rep. office in Czech Republic *
11/10/2012 7:16:13 PM | The voice of Vietnam








(VOV) - The Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam (BIDV) has recently inaugurated its representative office in the Czech Republic.

The new office has testified to the bank&#8217;s efforts to expand its operations in the European market in the context of the global economic slowdown.

The facility is expected to help promote trade and investment ties between Vietnam and the Czech Republic, as well as fully tapping into the potential of the Vietnamese community there.

The Czech Republic is considered a promising market that can offer various banking and finance services for BIDV. It hopes that the European Union country will serve as a gateway for the bank to reach out to other East European countries like Slovakia, Poland, and Hungary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to be among top three rubber exporters
*
11/10/2012 12:14:34 PM | Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) - Vietnam expects to produce 955,000 tonnes of natural rubber by the end of this year, to surpass *Malaysia *to rank third among the world&#8217;s largest rubber exporters.








The set target represents a year-on-year increase of 17.6 percent, according to the Association of Natural Rubber Producing Countries (ANRPC). 

Vietnam&#8217;s rubber output in the first nine month was estimated at 930,000 tonnes, more than India&#8217;s 920,000 tonnes, making it the world&#8217;s fourth largest rubber exporter.

The global rubber output is likely to rise in 2012, and Vietnam is making significant contributions to that growth, said the ANRPC. The Association also revealed that *China *and *India *are now the two leading importers of rubber.

*Thailand*, *Indonesia *and *Malaysia *account for 70 percent of the total global rubber output, and they are all members of the International Tripartite Rubber Council (ITRC).

Vietnam is expected to join the Council in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Overseas remittances likely to hit 11 billion USD*
18:18 | 02/10/2012 | cpv








Remittances from overseas Vietnamese (OVs) are likely to reach 10-11 billion USD this year, marking a rise of nearly 20 percent from 2011 and a significant jump from an annual growth of 10 -15 percent recorded in the recent years.

Nguyen Hoang Minh, Deputy Director of the State Bank of Vietnam Ho Chi Minh City branch said remittances through commercial banks in HCM City amounted to 2.95 billion USD as of late September. This figure was expected to rise by 20 percent from that of last year.

Meanwhile, the *State Committee for Overseas Vietnamese Affairs* (COVA) reported that money remitted home by OVs in the first half of this year hit 6.3 billion USD, contributing to 70 percent of total remittances last year.

In an interview granted to Thoi bao Ngan hang (Banking Review) on the sidelines of the second conference for OVs, Deputy Foreign Minister Nguyen Thanh Son affirmed that the *Vietnamese Government always considers OVs as an integral part of the nation.
*
A host of mechanisms and policies has been adopted to assist OVs in acquiring citizenship and home purchase at home as well as to protect them abroad, he said.

As the homeland is carrying out a strategy to become a modernity-oriented industrial one by 2020, OVs&#8217; brainpower and experience are a valuable resource, Son said.

Currently, there are over 2,000 OV-invested projects worth around 6 billion USD in the country, mainly in agriculture, healthcare, education, industry, real estate and tourism, COVA said.

Around* 4.5 million Vietnamese*, including 500,000 guest labourers, are living in more than 100 countries and territories worldwide. Over 80 percent of them are settling in developed nations.

Last year, Vietnam received remittances of 9 billion USD, which helped make up 92 percent of the country&#8217;s trade deficit./.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

According to the US Energy Information Agency (EIA), Vietnam now ranks third in terms of proven oil reserves for the Asia-Pacific region.* Vietnam held 4.4 billion barrels (bbl) of proven oil reserves as of January 2012*, a marked increase over its 0.6 bbl in 2011. The increase is in part a result of Vietnam&#8217;s exploration and development efforts of its offshore fields. Experts claim that as Vietnam intensifies its exploration activities the figure will increase since Vietnam&#8217;s waters remain largely under explored.

The country&#8217;s natural gas production has also risen rapidly since the late 1990s and is used entirely to support Vietnam&#8217;s expanding population and economy. According to the EIA, *Vietnam held 24.7 trillion cubic feet (Tcf) of proven natural gas reserves as of January 2012*. In 2010, Vietnam produced 290 billion cubic feet (Bcf) or 0.8 Bcf/d of natural gas, more than double 2005 production and it expects production will rise to 1.4 Bcf/d by 2015. Currently the country is self-sufficient in natural gas.


The Sino-Indian-Vietnamese Energy Triangle Part 1 | StratRisks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

Sixteen Degar Montagnard Christian Worshippers Attacked, Brutally BeatenTwelve Beaten Unconscious, One Arrested by Vietnamese Police
August 17, 2011 

WASHINGTON DC (ANS) -- A violent attack against indigenous minority Christians in the central highlands of Vietnam took place this past July, leaving sixteen men and women severely injured and one man still under arrest; his welfare remains unknown to date. 

ICC (International Christian Concern) Persecution News of Churches Persecuted & Christian Sufferings says the systematic persecution of Degar Montagnard Christians continues, with this brutal attack as proof of the regime&#8217;s purposeful policing, harassment, and aggressive oppression of this indigenous people and minority religious group. 

Sixteen Degar Montagnard Christian Worshippers Attacked, Brutally Beaten 



For Christians, Vietnam war ragesFor Christians, Vietnam war rages - Washington Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

yusheng said:


> Sixteen Degar Montagnard Christian Worshippers Attacked, Brutally BeatenTwelve Beaten Unconscious, One Arrested by Vietnamese Police
> August 17, 2011
> 
> WASHINGTON DC (ANS) -- A violent attack against indigenous minority Christians in the central highlands of Vietnam took place this past July, leaving sixteen men and women severely injured and one man still under arrest; his welfare remains unknown to date.
> 
> ICC (International Christian Concern) Persecution News of Churches Persecuted & Christian Sufferings says the systematic persecution of Degar Montagnard Christians continues, with this brutal attack as proof of the regime&#8217;s purposeful policing, harassment, and aggressive oppression of this indigenous people and minority religious group.
> 
> Sixteen Degar Montagnard Christian Worshippers Attacked, Brutally Beaten
> 
> 
> 
> For Christians, Vietnam war ragesFor Christians, Vietnam war rages - Washington Times



The conflict for religious reason may happen everywhere in the world. Degar is belong to protestants
We have problem with a part of Christien pops in the past and now. I think relation between China and Vatican is not so good.



> On 23 November, around 100,000 believers gathered in a small town near Hanoi to celebrate the 350th anniversary of Catholicism in Vietnam.
> That evening, a message by Pope Benedict XVI was read before a sea of flickering candles and pious eyes.
> The Pope wrote that the jubilee was " a time for reconciliation", as well as of building "a just and fair society&#8230; through genuine dialogue, mutual respect and healthy collaboration".
> The message of "reconciliation and hope" was a fresh sign of efforts to bridge the divide between the communist country and Catholicism.
> It came after a period that saw large protests erupting in Hanoi and elsewhere in Vietnam to reclaim Catholic lands and properties seized by the communist government when it came to power.



BBC News - Vietnam and the Vatican promote reconciliation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

yusheng said:


> Sixteen Degar Montagnard Christian Worshippers Attacked, Brutally BeatenTwelve Beaten Unconscious, One Arrested by Vietnamese Police
> August 17, 2011



Please note you this is a topic about Vietnam economy.

---------------------


*Japanese locality eyes investment in Vietnam*
16/11/2012 | 11:50:52

The Governor of Japan&#8217;s Hyogo prefecture is leading a business delegation on a visit to study conditions in industrial zones in Vietnam&#8217;s southern provinces. 

At a Nov 15 meeting with Ho Chi Minh City People&#8217;s Committee Chairman Le Hoang Quan, Governor Toshizo Ido said many Japanese small- and medium-sized enterprises have shifted attention to investment in Vietnam. 

The governor went on to say that his visit aims at updating information on the investment environment in Vietnam for such potential investors. 

He expressed his belief that more small and medium-sized Japanese firms will pour their capital in Vietnam in the time to come, especially in the available industrial areas. 

Japanese locality eyes investment in Vietnam -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Vietnam Economy | Latest News 

Last update 01/11/2012 15:02:00 (GMT+7) FacebookTwitteraddthis_button_compactSend EmailPrinter


HCMC: Foreign tourists should be aware of gambling fool

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Over ten Filipino entered Vietnam as travelers to snare foreign visitors in HCM City by gambling fool.

On October 31, HCM City police arrested three Filipino nationals, including: Oliver Due, Cavite Nestor Camesis (both born in 1968) and Tagapan Bartolome Gerbasa (1966) to investigate of "swindling to appropriate property".

According to investigators, a group of over ten Filipino nationals, led by Oliver Due, entered Vietnam as travelers. In HCM City, they stayed at hotels in District 1 and rented the house No. 64/16, Cu Lao Road, Ward 2, Phu Nhuan District as place to snare gambling fool over foreign visitors to Ho Chi Minh City.

Oliver Due hired his compatriot, including Cavite Nestor Camesis and Tagapan Bartolome Gerbasa, with wages of $100 - 200/person/case. These people&#8217;s task is wondering at crowded public sites and tourist attractions like 23/9 Park, 30/4 Park, Pham Ngu Lao Street, the Great Church, etc. to seek and get used to tourists and entice them to the house at No. 64/16 Cu Lao to play cards.

At the house, Cavite Nestor Camesis and Tagapan Bartolome Gerbasa would introduce Oliver Due as an employee of a casino, who could show the victims tricks to surely win in gambles at casinos. At the same time, they would arrange one female accomplice to disguise as a tourist who goes to the house to play cards with Oliver Due.

This group of Filipinos usually urged the victims who had just been taught with "unique tricks" to play cards with the woman who just arrived. The victims would win many games in a row.

They would encourage the victims to bet all of their money in the last game and the victims surely lost.


----------



## Viet

@yusheng, 
pls only post updates about economic news on Vietnam.


----------



## yusheng

Made-in-Vietnam phones only have plastic covers made in Vietnam

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Vietnam&#8217;s phone set exports have been increasing steadily year after year. However, most of the exports are made by foreign invested enterprises.



The made-in-Vietnam products

Vietnam reportedly exports 2.3 billion dollars worth of phone sets in 2010. Since that year, phones have been added into the list of the key export items of Vietnam and the list of the products with high growth rates.

In the first nine months of 2012, the phone set export turnover reached 8.63 billion dollars, up by 122 percent in comparison with the same period of the last year.

However, the high export turnover does not mean the strong development of the Vietnamese phone manufacturing industry.

2009 and 2010 were considered the golden age for the manufacturers that make the products bearing Vietnamese brands, namely Q-Mobile and Bluefone.

*The &#8220;Vietnamese brand mobile phones&#8221; means the products are bearing Vietnamese brands, but are made in China. The only thing that can be made in Vietnam is just the phone&#8217;s plastic cover, which makes up less than one percent of the value of the product.

&#8220;We don&#8217;t have chip, board or battery manufacturing factories. How can we make really Vietnamese mobile phone products?&#8221; said Dinh Anh Huan, Business Director of The Gioi Di Dong (Mobile World), one of the biggest mobile phone distribution chains in Vietnam.

Dr Nguyen Minh Phong, a well-known economist, said that Vietnamese enterprises deserve no credit for the high achievement. *The big export turnover of mobile phone products has been associated with the South Korean manufacturer Samsung whose export turnover is up to one billion dollars a month.

What does it mean by &#8220;Vietnamese phone industry?&#8221;

Experts all affirm that Vietnam still cannot make mobile phone products from A to Z. Vu Minh Tri, General Director of Microsoft Vietnam, said Vietnamese enterprises just simply assemble parts, or import finished products for domestic sale, do the marketing for foreign products, or make some mobile apps.

Nguyen Van Dao, Deputy General Director of Samsung Vina, also said made-in-Vietnam mobile phones have been churned out and distributed all over the world since 2009, when a Samsung&#8217;s mobile phone factory in Bac Ninh province became operational.

However, a purely Vietnamese mobile phone, designed and made in Vietnam, or designed and outsourced to foreign companies has not come out yet.

&#8220;Vietnam still does not have a fundamental for the electronics &#8211; telecom industry. We can design some parts of the products or organize small scale production, but we are not experienced enough to design and make a complete product,&#8221; Dao said.


see whole in http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/business/51277/made-in-vietnam-phones-only-have-plastic-covers-made-in-vietnam.html


----------



## Viet

*PetroVietnam seeks $7 bln in European investment *
Last Updated: Friday, November 16, 2012 09:00:00 | Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Home








Vietnam state oil and gas group PetroVietnam seeks investment of US$7-$7.5 billion from European firms to help fund eight major projects, including the country&#8217;s first liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal, a senior executive said.

*&#8220;We will receive the government&#8217;s loan guarantee for the power projects, and the foreign investors will have the government&#8217;s support in converting local currency to foreign exchange,&#8221;* Nguyen Tien Dung, PetroVietnam vice president, said on Wednesday.

The Thi Vai LNG receiving terminal, Nam Con Son 2 gas pipeline, three thermal power plants and Phuoc An port are among the projects offered, the Hanoi-based group said in a separate statement.

PetroVietnam has been calling for investment in the past few years to fund several dozen projects including expansion of its existing refinery and plans to build a third, nine power plants and a series of upstream projects domestically and overseas.

Dung Quat, the nation&#8217;s sole oil refinery, aims to raise its capacity to as much as 12 million tons a year, or 240,000 barrels per day, from an initial plan of 10 million tons, Dung said.

&#8220;We have been seeking strategic partners who would buy the stakes in the plant and ensure its crude oil supply after the expansion,&#8221; he said.

*Investors from Japan, Singapore, Russia, Venezuela, Korea have shown interest, *he said.

State media have reported that Japan&#8217;s JX Nippon Oil and Energy Corp and Venezuela&#8217;s state oil company PDVSA could sign a memorandum of understanding with PetroVietnam to join the expansion plan. The head of the refinery said the companies have shown interest but there have been no negotiations with them.

The 135,000 bpd plant will mix 30 percent of imported crude oil with domestically pumped oil, instead of 10 percent at present, as output declines from the domestic fields that supply the facility, Dung said.

Output from the Bach Ho (White Tiger) field, which provides most of the sweet crude to the plant, has fallen to 5-6 million tons a year from a peak of more than 10 million tons.

PetroVietnam has also been pushing up the construction date of a second refinery, Nghi Son, Dung said.

Investors in the plant aim to sign the engineering, procurement and construction contract with the contractor in December and start construction shortly after that, he said.

Idemitsu Kosan Co, Japan&#8217;s third-largest refiner, has said it is delaying a final investment decision on the Nghi Son refinery and does not expect to start operations until 2016, instead of the earlier target date of 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Italy funds water-for-the-poor programme*
11/16/2012 3:42:27 PM | The Voice of Vietnam







Ambassador of Italy in Vietnam Mr Lorenzo Angeloni 


More underprivileged Vietnamese will be given better access to clean water via a new* EUR2.4 million *programme funded by Italy.

An agreement on the funding was signed between Deputy Minister of Finance Truong Chi Trung and Italian Ambassador to Vietnam Lorenzo Angeloni in Hanoi on November 15, the Quan doi Nhan dan (People&#8217;s Army) daily reported on November 16. The daily says this is the follow-up of a programme which has benefited 150,000 poor people in its first phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Two big barriers await 100 percent foreign securities companies

VietNamNet Bridge  

Analysts have pointed out the two biggest barriers that may prevent foreign investors from joining the Vietnamese market or force them to take a roundabout when entering Vietnam.

The governments Decree No. 58 has paved the way for foreign investors to set up 100 percent foreign owned securities companies in Vietnam.

However, the provision about the foreign investors share purchases and capital contribution to securities companies has been left open.

The Decision No. 55 dated in 2009 on the maximum allowed ownership ratios in the stock market stipulates that foreigners can hold up to 49 percent of the chartered capital of domestic securities companies. Therefore, the legal document needs an amendment to pave the way for the foreign capital flow to domestic securities companies as stipulated in the Decree No. 58.

The State Securities Commission (SSC), which is drafting the legal document, has shown the provisions that, as analysts comment, make many investors to stay outside the Vietnamese market, or force them to take a roundabout to obtain their goals.

The two barriers

The Decree No. 58 stipulates that the foreign institutions holding 100 percent of capital of domestic securities companies must be the institutions operating in the fields of banking, securities, or insurance. They must have the minimum operation durations of two years before they make a capital contribution to the domestic securities companies.

A report by SSC showed that there are 12 securities companies where foreign investors hold 49 percent of stakes (46 percent in Phu Hung Securities Company). Of these, Maybank Kim Eng, Kenaga, VSEC, Morgan Stanley Huong Viet have banks as shareholders. Meanwhile, Mirae Asset, Saigon Berjaya, Woorie CBV, Japan Securities and Kis Vietnam have securities companies as investors.

The above said companies would be easily able to shift into 100 percent foreign owned securities companies.

Meanwhile, CX Techonoly, the shareholder of Phu Hung Securities, is a multi-field group. Golden Bridge, which is a shareholder of Vina Securities--a finance investment group. Another shareholder VinaCapital Group  is an investment fund. And the two shareholders of GBS and PHS operate in the finance sector, but they are not in banking, securities or insurance fields.

GBS now needs capital urgently, but its really very difficult to raise funds in the current conditions of the gloomy stock market. In principle, GBS can expect the capital to be pumped by the holding company. 

However, there are two barriers for the holding company  Golden Bridge  to pour more capital into GBS. First, Golden Bridge is an investment group, not a legal entity in the banking, securities or insurance factors. As such, if wanting to hold 100 percent of stakes of GBS, the group would have to do that via an investment fund or securities company.

Secondly, the draft legal document which is expected to replace the current Decision No. 55 stipulates that 100 percent foreign owned securities companies would have to operate under the mode of single member company limited.

An SSCs official has explained that foreign investors would have to hold either less than 49 percent of stakes, or hold 100 percent, while 65-75 percent ownership ratios would not be accepted.

In case of GBS, if the holding company wants to hold 100 percent of capital, GBS would have to turn into a limited company, which means that it would have to delist its shares from the bourse.

Commenting about the ability of foreign securities companies, experts say not all the current foreign invested companies have been profitable, while understanding domestic investors well remains a great advantage of domestic securities companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Shipbuilder giant still in big difficulties despite government&#8217;s support

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; 




Shipbuilding yards have been left idle and big ships have become rusty, while crews have been calling for help from abroad. These all reflect the current situation of the Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group (Vinashin), which was once the giant in the shipbuilding industry.

*No job, no salary*

When the morning just dawned, thousands of workers flocked to the thermopower plant in Tam Hung commune of Thuy Nguyen district in Hai Phong City, starting a new working day.

Meanwhile, the shipbuilding yards of the subsidiaries belonging to Vinashin, located not far from the plant, were still quiet. Sometimes people could hear the sound from hammers. The production could be seen at some workshops in the large area reserved for ship builders.

A lot of workers, including the ones who have devoted nearly all of their lives to shipbuilding yards, have to leave to look for new jobs, because they have become abandoned by Vinashin.

In fact, the giant can do nothing for its workers, since it still cannot settle old debts, lacks capital, lacks materials and equipment for production. Workers now can receive basic salaries for their current works, while have not gotten the salaries of many previous months.

The Nam Trieu Shipbuilding Company, a subsidiary of Vinashin, now receives fewer orders. Therefore, the number of workers has decreased sharply. Meanwhile, at its golden age, Nam Trieu had more than 7000 workers instead of the current 3800. A lot of them have left the shipbuilding industry.

Deputy General Director of Nam Trieu Company Phung Van Khoi complained that workers leave the company in the most difficult period. Nam Trieu now gathers its strength to build the 56,000 ton ship, while it lacks workers.

&#8220;We have to arrange three production shifts a day in recent days,&#8221; Khoi said.

&#8220;We hope that the year 2013 would be better, when we implement the contract on building 20 ships for Vinalines,&#8221; he added.

*Laying off workers*

The Bach Dang Shipbuilding Company has cut down its workforce from 3000 to 2457. In the first quarter of 2012, the company still had enough jobs for workers when building the 17,500 ton ship, the 14,600 ton cement carrier for the Nghi Son Cement Company and a 17,500 TEU ship.

However, the situation has become more difficult since the second quarter of the year. About 50 percent of its workers have been sitting idle.

The Pha Rung Shipbuilding company, which had 3000 workers, had to lay off 200 workers, while 600 others stay at home for 6-12 months due to the lack of jobs.

*Bogged down in debts*

Workers of the Nam Trieu Company presently only receive 3-4 million dong a month on average. Meanwhile, those who work in shifts get 1-2 million dong only.

However, even the modest pay has also put a heavy burden on the enterprise. Since March, workers have received 50 percent of the salaries in advance.

At the Bach Dang Company, since the second quarter, workers have got 2 million dong a month on average. The workers of Pha Rung Company were luckier with 3.8 million dong a month in the first six months of the year. However, the salaries have also decreased significantly recently.

Vinashin still has been struggling to survive the current difficulties. It has been trying to look for new markets in Latin America and Caribbean countries. However, if it gets new orders, it would face new difficulties &#8211; the labor shortage.

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/bu...ifficulties-despite-government-s-support.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's central bank says 8.82 percent of loans are bad, pledges action *
Last Updated: Friday, November 16, 2012 09:00:00 






Non-performing loans in Vietnam&#8217;s banking system reached 8.82 percent of total lending at the end of September and are difficult to deal with, the country&#8217;s central bank governor said on Tuesday.

Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Vietnam's central bank says 8.82 percent of loans are bad, pledges action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

yusheng said:


> Shipbuilder giant still in big difficulties despite government&#8217;s support
> 
> VietNamNet Bridge &#8211;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipbuilding yards have been left idle and big ships have become rusty, while crews have been calling for help from abroad. These all reflect the current situation of the Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group (Vinashin), which was once the giant in the shipbuilding industry.
> 
> *No job, no salary*
> 
> When the morning just dawned, thousands of workers flocked to the thermopower plant in Tam Hung commune of Thuy Nguyen district in Hai Phong City, starting a new working day.
> 
> Meanwhile, the shipbuilding yards of the subsidiaries belonging to Vinashin, located not far from the plant, were still quiet. Sometimes people could hear the sound from hammers. The production could be seen at some workshops in the large area reserved for ship builders.
> 
> A lot of workers, including the ones who have devoted nearly all of their lives to shipbuilding yards, have to leave to look for new jobs, because they have become abandoned by Vinashin.
> 
> In fact, the giant can do nothing for its workers, since it still cannot settle old debts, lacks capital, lacks materials and equipment for production. Workers now can receive basic salaries for their current works, while have not gotten the salaries of many previous months.
> 
> The Nam Trieu Shipbuilding Company, a subsidiary of Vinashin, now receives fewer orders. Therefore, the number of workers has decreased sharply. Meanwhile, at its golden age, Nam Trieu had more than 7000 workers instead of the current 3800. A lot of them have left the shipbuilding industry.
> 
> Deputy General Director of Nam Trieu Company Phung Van Khoi complained that workers leave the company in the most difficult period. Nam Trieu now gathers its strength to build the 56,000 ton ship, while it lacks workers.
> 
> &#8220;We have to arrange three production shifts a day in recent days,&#8221; Khoi said.
> 
> &#8220;We hope that the year 2013 would be better, when we implement the contract on building 20 ships for Vinalines,&#8221; he added.
> 
> *Laying off workers*
> 
> The Bach Dang Shipbuilding Company has cut down its workforce from 3000 to 2457. In the first quarter of 2012, the company still had enough jobs for workers when building the 17,500 ton ship, the 14,600 ton cement carrier for the Nghi Son Cement Company and a 17,500 TEU ship.
> 
> However, the situation has become more difficult since the second quarter of the year. About 50 percent of its workers have been sitting idle.
> 
> The Pha Rung Shipbuilding company, which had 3000 workers, had to lay off 200 workers, while 600 others stay at home for 6-12 months due to the lack of jobs.
> 
> *Bogged down in debts*
> 
> Workers of the Nam Trieu Company presently only receive 3-4 million dong a month on average. Meanwhile, those who work in shifts get 1-2 million dong only.
> 
> However, even the modest pay has also put a heavy burden on the enterprise. Since March, workers have received 50 percent of the salaries in advance.
> 
> At the Bach Dang Company, since the second quarter, workers have got 2 million dong a month on average. The workers of Pha Rung Company were luckier with 3.8 million dong a month in the first six months of the year. However, the salaries have also decreased significantly recently.
> 
> Vinashin still has been struggling to survive the current difficulties. It has been trying to look for new markets in Latin America and Caribbean countries. However, if it gets new orders, it would face new difficulties &#8211; the labor shortage.
> 
> Shipbuilder giant still in big difficulties despite government








June 15, 2007: A section of Jiujiang Bridge collapsed after it was hit by a boat in south China's Guangdong province

Read more: Look At All The Major Chinese Bridges That Have Collapsed In The Recent Years - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

yusheng said:


> 2009 and 2010 were considered the golden age for the manufacturers that make the products bearing Vietnamese brands, namely *Q-Mobile and Bluefone*.
> 
> *The &#8220;Vietnamese brand mobile phones&#8221; means the products are bearing Vietnamese brands, but are made in China. The only thing that can be made in Vietnam is just the phone&#8217;s plastic cover, which makes up less than one percent of the value of the product.*



This made the brands above die quickly.


----------



## yusheng

lol , broken bridges in China is not Viet economic news, you are welcome to send them to Chinese economic thread. and i can find more about Viet roads & bridegs broken even in your government websites. the Viet corruption is more than China.

if you can not stand the above negtive Viet news, just goning on posting positive news as Veit is a developed country. keep a balance view of your country is healthy to you and your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

yusheng said:


> lol , broken bridges in China is not Viet economic news, you are welcome to send them to Chinese economic thread. and i can find more about Viet roads & bridegs broken even in your government websites. the Viet corruption is more than China.
> 
> if you can not stand the above negtive Viet news, just goning on posting positive news as Veit is a developed country. keep a* balance view* of your country is healthy to you and your country.




I did by posting a news on bad loans in the Vietnamese banking system. See #199.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

yusheng said:


> lol , broken bridges in China is not Viet economic news, you are welcome to send them to Chinese economic thread. and i can find more about Viet roads & bridegs broken even in your government websites. the Viet corruption is more than China.
> 
> if you can not stand the above negtive Viet news, just goning on posting positive news as Veit is a developed country. keep a balance view of your country is healthy to you and your country.



You are wrong. We also post the negative news about the Vietnam economy. We do not try to hide it, of course.
View some articles that I have quoted:





Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> *Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings* [Sadly]
> Updated : 5:07 PM, 06/09/2012
> 
> (VOV) - Vietnam has fallen ten places to 75th in the Global Competitiveness Report 2012-2013.
> 
> This is the third consecutive year the Southeast Asian economy has suffered a decline in the global competitiveness index, from 59th in 2010-2011 to 75th in 2012-2013, according to the World Economic Forum report, released on September 5.
> 
> The report said in terms of macroeconomic environment, the country plunged 41 places to 106th this year, due to its high rate of inflation in 2011, the worse sovereign debt rating, and difficult access to credit.
> 
> Infrastructure (95th) also remained a major challenge for the country despite some improvements in recent years, with particular concerns about the quality of roads (120th) and ports (113th), the report said.
> 
> The report considered the nation&#8217;s public health and primary education (64th) efficient labor market (51st), its large market size (32nd), as its most competitive strengths.
> 
> The WEF also estimated Vietnam&#8217;s per capita GDP at US$1,374 and its GDP based on Purchasing Power Parity (PPP) share of world total at 0.38 percent.
> 
> Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings - Vietnam down again in global competitiveness rankings - VOVNEWS.VN
> 
> 
> Refer to http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/206044-global-competitiveness-report-2012-2013-a.html





Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> *Vietnam's economy loses its roar*
> By Chris Brummitt on September 11, 2012
> 
> BAT TRANG, Vietnam (AP) &#8212; Four years ago, Le Van Tho borrowed $200,000 to build a new ceramic factory on rice fields bordering Hanoi. But with the economy slowing, orders have slumped this year and she recently laid off almost half her workers.
> 
> It's also a grim picture down the road: bowls, statues and flower vases gather dust in export showrooms as shoppers in a recession-hit Europe and sluggish United States stop spending.
> 
> Once seen as an emerging Asian dynamo racing to catch up with its neighbors, Vietnam's economy is mired in malaise, dragged down by debt-hobbled banks, inefficient and corrupt state-owned enterprises and bouts of inflation.
> 
> *Vietnam's one-party Communist government has promised reforms, but it appears unwilling to give up the reins of an economy that has delivered fortunes to top officials and their business partners.*
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam's economy loses its roar - Businessweek



It's a colorful picture, viewed from many other sides...


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Vietnam is currently at the phase we were at in 1998. Good luck, these will be the toughest times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*US urged to recognize VN&#8217;s market economy soon*
| VGP | Nov 15, 2012 16:23 pm








PM Nguyen Tan Dung on Wednesday urged the US to recognize Vietnam as a market economy during his reception for US Under Secretary of Commerce for International Trade Francisco Sanchez.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

yusheng said:


> lol , broken bridges in China is not Viet economic news, you are welcome to send them to Chinese economic thread. and i can find more about Viet roads & bridegs broken even in your government websites. the Viet corruption is more than China.
> 
> if you can not stand the above negtive Viet news, just goning on posting positive news as Veit is a developed country. keep a balance view of your country is healthy to you and your country.



Every thing may happen in Vietnam and china.

BEIJING - A workship worth an investment of 740 million yuan ($117 million) by a leading Chinese oil field service provider has sunk during construction at a dock in east China.






This ship was sunk immedetly after landing ceremoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

*Vietnam must look to rural economy*



Vietnam must look to rural economy
By Elliot Brennan and Tung Phung Duc

Vietnam's economic growth will slump this year to a level not seen since 1999, if forecasts are accurate. As a result of this and factional in-fighting over this issue, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung on October 22 apologized for the government's "weakness" in managing the economy.

While* poverty rates continue to fall in Vietnam, concerns about sustainable growth and employment are becoming more prominent. After a strong process of industrialization, Vietnam's economy is now stiffening as local enterprises find credit harder to attain and many export manufacturing contracts move to cheaper countries such as Bangladesh.
*
*Much of the problem is attributed to the estimated 10-15% of bad loans in the banking system. Many of these loans reside with state-owned enterprises (SOEs) *that have had, many claim, preferable treatment in attaining capital. Approximately *30% of these enterprises closed in 2012*.

This has been coupled with high interest rates and weak banking regulation as well as growing competition in the Asian markets for, among other things, manufactured goods and textiles. These myriad factors have rattled foreign investment and the stability of the predominantly export-oriented economy.

The* growing debt and bankruptcy of many SOEs across the economy*, including those in agriculture - such as Vinacafe Buon Ma Thuot, a coffee producer owing an estimate US$100 million in debt - will undoubtedly *effect jobs and livelihoods*. *The rural economy is of particular importance given that over 70% of the population still live in rural areas. Rejuvenating the health of the rural economy is thus important both for the wider stability of the economy and to accommodate unemployed workers in a tougher economic climate. As such, lessons from South Korea's rural renaissance could be applicable.*

*The problems*
*The "Doi Moi", or "Renovation"*, reforms in Vietnam of the late 1980s were fundamental to poverty alleviation and increased agricultural production. The Doi Moi reforms and the subsequent land laws of the 1990s and in the early 2000s established farms as the basic economic unit in Vietnam. Initially possession of these was for a 10-15 year period. This was then extended to 20 years for annual crops and aquaculture, with a two-hectare plot limit, and 50 years for perennial crops, with a 10-30 ha limit.

Further reforms saw land-use certificates (LUCs) awarded and farmers were given the right to gift land to their relatives. This is often complicated, however, for households who receive just one LUC for several plots of land. It remains complicated and costly to transfer land-use rights and the difficulties therein lead to illegal and opportunistic behavior. Estimates put the number of plots of land today at 75-100 million - on average seven or eight plots per household. *The integrity of the communist government necessitates equitable distribution, yet the large number of plots makes for inefficient production. *

These issues, which *beg reform in order to improve and increase production, put pressure on the health of the agricultural sector. Yet reform of the agricultural sector has at times been forgotten in favor of industrial growth.
*
As the economy has developed, Vietnam has experienced a common shift from agriculture to industry. *The agricultural sector, *as a proportion of GDP, *declined from 40% in 1990 to approximately 21% in 2010*, and is *expected to decline** further over the next decade*. Meanwhile, according to a 2012 World Bank Report,* the industrial sector has almost doubled its share in total GDP to 41% 2010 from 23% in 1990. Migration has thus, in recent decades, pushed from rural areas to urban areas where most factories and jobs are located.*

Job creation has been a key argument for new agro-industry developments.* From the 1970s to the 1990s the Vietnamese population grew by an average of 1.2 million people annually with the majority living in rural areas. This increasingly young population created a labor surplus that continues to put pressure on the rural economy.*

*Rural to urban migration has also been exacerbated by poor management of agricultural lands*, as indicated by the above *inefficiencies in the awarding of LUCs*.* Poor land tenure delineation and documentation as well as poorly implemented* *production technology has stunted growth*. The forestry sector has been neglected as land tenure and land classifications in the sector remain fraught with difficulty, particularly in upland and mountainous areas. LUCs have consequently been much slower to be issued in the sector.

*Yet as demand for manufactured goods from Vietnamese factories staggers, and as many SOEs face bankruptcy, the sector as a whole requires restructuring.* *Those people once pulled to the promise of higher wages in factories will likely be pushed back to rural areas or on to the streets of big cities, creating further problems and raising the potential for conflict. Rural reform therefore becomes an imperative in preventing an increase in poverty and the possibility of civil unrest*. 

*Lionizing the farmer: Saemaul Undong*
*South Korea faced a similar problem in the early 1970s*. Between 1964 and 1970, growth in the non-agricultural sector ran as high as 14.5%, while growth in agriculture was a meager 2.8%, according to Bank of Korea figures. Similarly, in the same period, the farm population decreased by over one million farmers. From the 1964 base of 15.5 million, this figure would continue to decline and reached 12.8 million in 1976.

The trend needed to be reversed. *The implementation of Saemaul Undong, (SMU) or New Community Movement, offered this change and was implemented in the early 1970s. It was successful in alleviating poverty in rural areas and, subsequently, narrowed the urban-rural divide.*

*The SMU reversed labor migration flows.* The 1960s had seen a strong trend of migration from rural to urban areas. Rapid industrialization needed a labor force and the attraction for a young rural population was significant. There was a strong pull to urban, industrial environments, yet little incentive to move back to poor rural jobs.

Notably, South Korea's strong centralized government meant that communities had to fall into line with the policy and land reform, regardless of the direct benefit to them. *Through a government-run campaign, the country was mobilized to champion rural development and lionize the role of the farmer in the state economy. As a result, South Korea avoided the great unrest witnessed by other Asian countries in the throes of development, and instead experienced land redistribution that was relatively conflict free.*

*Preventing conflict through reform*
*Vietnam can learn from South Korea's successful shift*. Indeed, an acceleration of the country's rural development is necessary, and has been for some years. *As Vietnam shifts from central planning to a market economy, this development needs to go hand in hand with strong agricultural reform. *

The 2010-2020 *National Target Programme-New Rural Development (NTP-NRD) and its relevant by-laws*, currently being implemented albeit sluggishly, *are intended to aid this development by promoting new rural criteria, community ownership, and a* stronger,* more supportive role for the state.* Currently, *however, the program implementation is not moving fast* *enough.* This is *largely due to a tiny budget for the NTP-NRD of approximately US$85 million suitable only for **pilot programs in communes.* Thus, balancing economic development and social pressures within rural areas and within rural populations continues to be difficult.

*Revisions to the proposed land laws, which should come into effect next year, have been made and are a step in the right direction.* The most significant of these is the proposed extension of land-use rights from 20 to 50 years for farmers. This reform has to be thoroughly carried through. Even then, land-use rights of 50 years are still too short a period for sustainable development. *Longer land-use rights would provide incentive for farmers and their families to develop their plots over time and improve land quality and production.
*
Despite this and as a result of sluggish reform, the chance of further conflict amongst rural populations on rural issues continues to grow. Contested land rights and different views on land-use planning continue to be the most prominent cause of conflict in land disputes in the developing world.

Vietnam, despite often being seen as a strong and stable developing economy, is no different. Defining unclear land tenure is the simplest way to correct problems of land rights and resolve conflict. This also needs to be supported by relevant institutional frameworks, while avenues for arbitration, dispute and settlements are similarly important. A the 2006 World Bank report stated that careful policy design in Vietnam is necessary to minimize risks in "surmounting conflicts".

*In Vietnam, which has one of the highest rural population densities in the world, effective and efficient rural management is an imperative for stability and growth. The government must address land tenure issues which would allow for the greater productivity and efficiency of the rural economy. Sufficient funding for such programs as the NTP-NRD needs to be made available. Rural development should be prioritized as a key issue for stability and growth.
*
*Lionizing the role of the farmer and championing rural communities as pivotal to the health of the nation; that is, a changing of attitudes could go a long way in cushioning such change. In a period of economic slowdown in the country, effective rural reform will address many of the needs of the country's large rural population while also providing for a strong and stable platform for the growth of the Vietnamese economy. *

Asia Times Online :: Vietnam must look to rural economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Vietnamese businesses facing big difficulties in economic downturn

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; A lot of businesses have to borrow money on the black market at exorbitant high interest rates to pay their due debts. However, debts generate bigger debts, and businesses have been caught in a vicious circle. 
Incurring the debts of up to hundreds of billions of dong, having nothing left after selling all the assets to get money for debt payment, a lot of businesses have quietly run away or dispersed and hidden their assets.

The heaped up debts

The private enterprise specializing in making plywood products for export in Bien Hoa 2 Industrial Zone in Dong Nai province has no director for many years. Nearly 100 workers of the enterprise still have not got their salaries.

V, the younger brother of B, who was once the director of the company, now acts as the temporary manager of the company, said that in 2011, the enterprise decided to set up two more workshops to increase the productivity.

Unable to access bank loans, the enterprise decided to seek capital on the black market. It borrowed 1.6 billion dong at the sky high interest rate of 7 percent per month to expand the workshops and buy more machines.

However, as there were few orders, the production got stagnant; the enterprise did not have money to pay the debts with the exorbitant high interest rate. As a result, the enterprise&#8217; owner had to give two cars to the creditors.

As creditors have been chasing for debt collection, B had to escape some days ago, leaving an increasing huge debt. Meanwhile, the company&#8217;s assets have nearly got exhausted, and equipments have been left untouched.

&#8220;The only thing we can do now is to keep production at a moderate level to get money to feed workers&#8217; mouths,&#8221; V said.

At TT Garment Company in Hoc Mon district of HCM City, the company&#8217;s workers put chairs at the entrance to the company and kept watching over the activities of the company&#8217;s managers on April 9. The decision was made after some workers discovered the attempts by the managers to disperse and hide the company&#8217;s assets. 


Bui Thi Tuyet Nhung, Chair of the Hoc Mon district Labor Federation, said that the company owed 400 million dong in workers&#8217; salaries. However, after the federation&#8217;s intervention, the owner of the company has paid workers already. However, it&#8217;s still unclear about the debts incurred by the company to other creditors.
When reporters came back to the company on the afternoon of April 13, there was nothing left. The machines and equipment at the workshops have been carried away for sale.

XB, a scrap material workshop in Bien Hoa City of Dong Nai province, once faced the anger of creditors some days ago.

In early 2009, T, after realizing the big income from scrap material, borrowed one billion dong from a bank and 500 million dong from other sources to implement his production plan.

The big debt plus the unprofitable business both have led to the insolvency. T&#8217;s house, worth 1.5 billion dong has been distrained by the bank. The only asset left &#8211; a car &#8211; is not valuable enough to pay the heaped debts.

The owner of a garment company in HCM City said that bargaining away equipment, mortgaging assets for high interest rate loans are the things that most of unprofitable businesses have to do now, because they have been pushed against the wall.

As the lending interest rates are exorbitant, borrowers cannot pay debts, and they accept to seek their mortgaged assets falling into the hands of creditors. A lot of businessmen have lost their homes and intimidated.

Source: Tien phong


Owing money right and left, a lot of businesses flee

Production stagnates, but stock prices keep rising

2/3 securities companies to go bankrupted after restructuring

Businesses die in masses, commercial banks still live well

In economic crisis, businessmen rush to go studying, travel

Crisis storm attacks retailers, a lot of private shops shut down
VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Interest rates in Vietnam highest amongst top ten emerging economies in Asia: ANZ

16-Nov-2012 Intellasia | ANZ | 1:34 PM 


As per the report on global economy and Vietnam economic outlook issued by ANZ Bank, interest rates in Vietnam are at the highest level in top ten emerging economies in Asia.

Particularly, as of September 2012, Vietnam&#8217;s refinance rate was 10 percent per year while it was 6 percent per year in India and 1.875-6 percent per year in the remaining eight economies.

ANZ forecasts, by the end of 2012, Vietnam&#8217;s refinance rate will decrease to 9 percent per year but it is still higher than 1.875-8 percent per year from the remaining nine economies.

In 2013, the major trend is that interest rate will increase in these emerging economies, in which Vietnam&#8217;s refinance rate will increase from 9 percent by the end of 2012 to 11 percent by the end of 2013, ANZ said.

Besides, ANZ&#8217;s report also forecasts that Vietnam&#8217;s inflation in 2012 will maintain at 8 percent this year, economic growth at 5.9 percent and dong/US dollar forex rate at 21,200 dong.

This organisation forecasts that by the end of 2013, Vietnam&#8217;s inflation will increase to 9.4 percent, but economic growth will be lower, at 5.7 percent and the dong/US dollar forex rate will increases to 21.500 dong.

In comparison with other five countries in Asean (including Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore and Thailand), Vietnam&#8217;s inflation is at the highest.

Regarding the economic growth, in 2012, Vietnam&#8217;s growth is lower than that of Indonesia, Philippines and equal to that of Thailand. However, in 2013, Vietnam&#8217;s economic growth will be at the second amongst six nations, only after Indonesia.

However, comparing to these five countries, Vietnam will have the biggest balance deficit of current accounts in 2013 as forecasted by ANZ. Vietnam&#8217;s current account balance deficit would be 3.2 percent of GDP next year while that of Indonesia would be 1.5 percent of GDP whereas remaining four countries would enjoy a current account balance surplus.

Aninda Mitra, ANZ&#8217;s Head of Economic Division in Southeast Asia said that Vietnam has stabilised macroeconomic situation, but in the near future, the central bank will lower the lever. It is necessary to have a proper strategy to reform the state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and the banking system in order to limit the risk of GDP growth decline in the long term.

In the world, the growth prospects of global economy are still changeable. Despite many expectations about growth of the US and China to be improved, political and policy risks still remain.

The evolutions of Chinese economy will affect the whole Asia, therefore, retrieving the balance of China will play a very important role, said Mitra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

It is the result of the real property bubble, the stock markets bubble and inflation.
*Boom!*

You probably will be surprised to know that in last year, land prices in Hanoi some places (around Hoan Kiem Lake) up to 50,000 USD/1m2. Damn 



BTW: Nice to see yusheng studying Vietnam Economy


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Last update 12/11/2012 10:55:24 (GMT+7)
*U.S. companies to help build Vietnam&#8217;s infrastructure*

Mr. Francisco J. Sánchez, the U.S. Under Secretary for International Trade at the U.S. Department of Commerce, wrote for VietNamNet before his official visit to Vietnam.

On November 13-16, I will lead a U.S. Department of Commerce infrastructure sector trade mission to Vietnam, providing an excellent opportunity to expand mutually beneficial economic and commercial ties between the United States and Vietnam. 

This will be my third visit and second trade mission to Vietnam since April 2011. It is intended to highlight how the U.S. Government, working with our public sector organizations, has made a long-term commitment to help build the critical infrastructure Vietnam needs for successful global integration using proven American products and technology. 

The mission delegation, which includes eight major U.S. companies, will travel to both Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City to meet and work with government and business leaders to explore and engage greater American participation in infrastructure projects such as energy, including civil nuclear energy; aviation; environmental technology; and architecture, construction, and engineering. 

U.S. companies to help build Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

China made tablet PCs flooding Vietnamese market

Last update 17/11/2012 09:20:00 (GMT+7) 
VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Vietnamese hi-tech product distributors have been actively advertising for China-made tablets, because the products can bring super-profit to them. 






Every Chinese tablet is sold in Vietnam at the price double the original price. Meanwhile, manufacturers can also rifle consumers&#8217; pockets by &#8220;fabricating&#8221; the features of the products.

A dealer has revealed that a Chinese tablet could be bought at 1.3-1.8 million dong, while wholesale buyers can enjoy the discount rate of 200,000-500,000 dong per product. Meanwhile, they can re-sell the products in Vietnam at the sky-high price levels.

A Hipad Mid A13 has the quoted price at 1.55 million dong in Vietnam. Meanwhile, the products have been available on Alibaba.com at 30-45 dollars, or 600,000-900,000 dong.

An Ondan V971 which is offered on Alibaba.com at 150-190 dollars, have been available at Vietnamese shops at 4.8 million dong. An Ampe A85 is sold at 3.3 million dong in Vietnam, while the cost price is just 71-82 dollars for the order of 500 products.

As such, every Chinese tablet in Vietnam is twice as expensive as in China. This allows dealers earning fat profits of hundreds of thousands of dong or one million dong for every product sold in Vietnam.

Chinese tablets have been flooding the Vietnamese market. These include the products bearing Chinese own brands such as Teclast, Onda or Ampe and the counterfeit products bearing foreign well-known brands. Of course, no one knows the information about the manufacturers.

Ben, a well-known Chinese electronics dealer, who has been providing products to big computer shops in Hai Phong, Hanoi and Bac Giang province, affirmed that Chinese manufacturers can provide any products demanded by clients, from low cost to expensive products, from Chinese brand goods to counterfeit iPads.

Ben also said that &#8220;Chinese products are so cheap that they can bring profits to everyone.&#8221; A lot of Vietnamese companies have been set up as tablet distribution companies, which import Chinese tablets, then give the products Vietnamese brands and sell on the market as Vietnamese products.

A Vietnamese tablet brand has launched MD 803 model which is believed to be 100 percent similar to a model of Chinese KNC (8 inch, Allwinner chip, A13, RAM 512MB, 8GB memory). 

On Alibaba, the product has been sold at 83 dollars. Meanwhile, in Vietnam it is priced at 4.6 million dong.

Momo tablets bearing a Vietnamese brand have been found as similar to Chinese Momo 9 (7 inch). The information about the Chinese product can be found on a big Vietnamese technology forum. The only difference between the Vietnamese and Chinese products lies in the camera: the Vietnamese model has one megapixel camera, while the Chinese one 1.3.

Momo 9 has been sold at 91-100 dollars on Alibaba, while Vietnamese Momo at 2.48 million dong.

When asked about the model, an officer of a computer shop said that the company&#8217;s factory is set up in China, but the design, branding and sale have been untaken by the headquarters in Vietnam.

According to Nguyen Viet Anh, a tablet dealer, there are four factors that decide the production cost of tablets. The first three ones are the screen, chip and 3G feature, the information about which can be easily found. Meanwhile, the information about the fourth factor &#8211; circuit board &#8211; can only be found if &#8220;taking apart the products.&#8221;

VNE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> It is the result of the real property bubble, the stock markets bubble and inflation.
> *Boom!*
> 
> You probably will be surprised to know that in last year, land prices in Hanoi some places (around Hoan Kiem Lake) up to 50,000 USD/1m2. Damn
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Nice to see yusheng studying Vietnam Economy




50000usd per square meter is a very huge bubble for Vietnam current economic level, that is why so high loan rates and inflation rates exist, can you tell me what are the reasons leading that happened? it must be a hard time for small business and common Vietnamese.

i hope your government has already learnt the lessons from 1998 Asian Financial Crises.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

yusheng said:


> 50000usd per square meter is a very huge bubble for Vietnam current economic level, that is why so high loan rates and inflation rates exist, can you tell me what are the reasons leading that happened? it must be a hard time for small business and common Vietnamese.
> 
> i hope your government has already learnt the lessons from 1998 Asian Financial Crises.



Yes, in my opinion, the land prices in VN were pushed up too high with the main reason is due to speculation, with the help of the commercial banks.

The banks have pumped a lot of money for speculators in real property. This pushed up real property prices up clouds, inflation up high.

In 2012, VN government tightened credit to reduce inflation, the money pumped into the real property reduced dramatically. Series speculators, real property business afflicted, die and died,,,



> *Land prices in Hanoi as expensive as in Tokyo and Paris: Colliers International *
> Th&#7913; n&#259;m, ngày 27 tháng 10 n&#259;m 2011 c&#7853;p nh&#7853;t lúc 17:00
> 
> Colliers International&#8217;s market report in quarter 3 revealed land prices in central districts of Hanoi of at approximately US $ 27,200 per square metre (or 570 million dong) that is as expensive as those in Tokyo and Paris.
> According to Colliers, Hanoi&#8217;s urban areas could be divided into three main zones.
> Firstly, land prices in the outer districts namely Tu Liem, Ha Dong in the west, Long Bien in the east and Hoang Mai in the south range from US $968 to US $8,329 per square metre. Secondly, those in zone two including Thanh Xuan district, Ba Dinh district, Cau Giay District, Dong Da District and Tay Ho.
> District vary between US $2,590 and US $18,940 square metre. Lastly, Hoan Kiem District and Hai Ba Trung District see land prices hovering between US $2,611 and US $27,200.
> Clearly, the nearer the areas are to the centre of the city, the wider the price range are.The dependence of trade advantage on the location has made prices of street-fronted houses and those in lane largely differ.
> The most expensive are corner-street-fronted houses around the Sword Lake which is as high as those in Tokyo and Paris. A square metre in Hang Gai Str., Cau Go Str., Hai Ba Trung., for instance, could cost around US $21,000 &#8211; US $27,000.
> Likewise, prices of land in central streets also witness a staggering surge. Those in a lane of Hue Str. where fashion shops are gathered are the same as or even higher than in street-fronted houses on Ton Duc Thang Street, Cau Giay Street and Truong Chinh Street. Those on Hai Ba Trung average at US $21,700 per square metre, 1.5 times-2 times higher than those in Kim Ma Street and Giai Phong Street.
> In general, land prices in Hanoi are largely subject to the location and even speculation-related factors.Furthermore, transactions have scarcely been conducted through an official channel and the lack of information transparency has made statistics imprecise.
> http://www.monre.gov.vn/v35/default.aspx?tabid=675&CateID=55&ID=109723&Code=R36Y109723



The article above did not mention a special deal in late of last year, the price land around Hoan Kiem Lake, 1 billion VND (~50,000USD)/1m2 land (not floor house).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

_*I would recommend an article about the land prices distorted in Vietnam:*_ 



*Why has Land-Housing Price Increasingly Risen?*
*25/03/2008*

Along with the rocketing of prices of many other goods and services, recently, the land and housing price has increasingly risen. Although many alternatives aiming at reducing land and housing price have been suggested by ministries and relevant agencies, the land and housing price has continuously increased as a &#8220;unruly horse&#8221;. What are the main reasons for this situation?

Without any impact from world price
Many people recognized that the continuous increase in or remaining stationary at very high level in prices of gold, petroleum and many other categories of goods and services are impacted by the world market. However, in respect of land and housing market, it is likely that there have been any impacts from the world market. At present, the land and housing price level in international financial centers such as London (UK), New York (USA), Tokyo (Japan), Shanghai (China) remains stationary, while the land and housing price in Vietnam are keeping to rocket, especially in Ha Noi and Hochiminh City. In several months at the end of 2007 only, the land and housing price in these two cities has increased between 50%-100%.
A strange thing which economic analysts both inside and outside country could not explain is that while income of majority of Vietnamese is about $ 700 per year, and $ 1,000-1,500 for people in Hanoi and Hochiminh City (for people of Shanghai, London, New York... the figure is between $ 10,000-40,000), *the price of one square meter of land in Hang Dao Street or Hang Ngang Street in Hanoi and in Dong Khoi street and Le Loi Street in Hochiminh City is of VND between 800,000 million and 1 billion (equal to $ 50,000-65,000); It means that the amount of money to buy one square meter of land would be enough to buy an average flat in Shanghai, London or New York.*
In general, the land and housing price in Vietnam is 1.5 time higher than that of many countries over the world. therefore, it could not say that the highly increase in land and housing price in Vietnam was caused by impacts of the world market; and if any, it would be a little increasing impact on prices of some categories of input materials such metal, cement and construction costs. However, it is certain that the level of such a increase in expenditures could not push up the land and housing price to the high level as today. So what are the main reasons making the land and housing price in Vietnam unilaterally increasing like this?

Is it possible being a mechanism mistake?
According to the many economic analysis&#8217;s, the reason for land and housing price as high as today is the imbalance in demand &#8211; supply. With a country of 80 million population, the fast natural increase in population, specially in two big cities of Hanoi and Hochiminh, has led a situation in which the housing capacity could not meet the demand for living. In addition, the number of newly established enterprises in the whole country has increased day by day leading the high demand for land renting and land using. This is an important reason for increasing in land and housing price. However, it is not main one.
Come back the issue of supply being not enough for demand causing the high increase in land and housing price as well as the reason of the natural increase in population as analyzed by some policy makers and economic experts. The question is that whether these explanations are reasonable or not? The answer is not. Why? The only need is to put the issue in the international context during the integration time one would have the answer. We may look at our neighbor country - China to interpret this issue. 
Developing market economy with a level of GDP higher than that of Vietnam, but land and housing price in China is cheaper than that of our country (remember that China joined WTO before Vietnam). In respect of the natural increase in population, in huge cities such as Beijing, Shanghai, Shandou... the population has increased much more than in Hanoi and Hochiminh City. However, land and housing price in these cities is equal 70% that in Hanoi and Hochiminh City. So what are the reasons for dramatically increasing in land and housing price in Hanoi and Hochiminh City. According to many economic experts, there would be problems in managerial mechanism and policy making.
Let remember the situation during 17-18 years ago, (except the 1982-1985 period when prices increased with the speed of a flying horse creating high inflation) when the relationship between price-income and salaries of majority of people was harmonized, land and housing price almost had not suddenly fluctuated. The rich usually accumulated gold for purpose of earning profit, land was not considered as a category of high value property. Depending on income level (real income), people could effort any lot of land they really wanted. 
Since our economy transformed from the central planning mechanism into market one, land has become a category of property with value higher and higher &#8211; a category of profitable property. The land and housing market has become &#8220;warmer and warmer&#8221; up to &#8220;fevered&#8221; (the first time of &#8220;fevered&#8221; land and housing price was the 1992-1994 period). When land and housing price gets &#8220;fever&#8221;, income of majority has not yet increased or increased with a low speed not correspondent to the increase in the land and housing price. While Government was not finding out feasible solutions to curb the increase in land and housing price, the relation between land and housing price and income developed by an inverse proportion. The increases in salary, income and land and housing were one time, two times and three-four times, respectively. There have been an appearance of groups with different benefits in the society. Some people having money and power have quickly grown rich by abusing the loosing in state management during transforming from the central planning mechanism into market one. Many people having money by corruption and receiving bribe have shifted to doing business in land and housing sector making land and housing being a category of properties with the highest value. During this period, state management agencies and policy makers should have timely intervene solutions so that the land and housing price properly could reflect their real value and were accommodated to the income of majority. However, we could not do like this. The land and housing price have increased at a gallop since then. Recently, the relationship in increasing in salary, income and land and housing price is 1-2-100, respectively, compared to the increase in land and housing price for the first time of 1-2-3 or 4 as mentioned above. The current average GDP per capita of Vietnam is $ 700, while the land and housing price is VND 30 million (about $ 2,000) per square meter. A reality could not be imaged. 
Meanwhile, Land Law (supplemented), a law considered as the most advantage law in this sector, encompasses some provisions which are contributing to make the land and housing price more increasing. They are provisions on which Provincial/City People&#8217;s Committees will be entitled, depending on the current price, to adjust the land and housing price for one time every year. As a result, the market price of land and housing has been increased every year. In addition, the cooperation between related state management agencies, specially Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Planning and Investment and State Bank, is too weak and inefficient. Each ministry has tried to &#8220;curb&#8221; the increase in land and housing price by its own policies in an almost unilateral manner without any cooperation with each others in policies on interest rates, exchange rates and prices applicable. On this aspect the role of these agencies is too little important so that the investors could self-determine land and housing price as the market price. Finally, these agencies themselves have used this market price as a standard price for their management work. More further, it could not forgive to mention a &#8220;evil alliance&#8221; between part of Government officials working in public agencies degraded in both ethics and integrity and land speculators to illegally earring benefits and pushing the land and housing price much highly. On a deeper aspect, the increase in land and housing price has indicated that there have been an appearance of many people who have not earned living by salaries or legal incomes but by suspicious methods in order to quickly grow rich.
The continuous increase in land and housing price in many past years looks like a &#8220;disease&#8221; which has been negligently treated by &#8220;doctors&#8221;, who are state management agencies; reasons for the &#8220;disease&#8221; have not yet been detected to be decisively treated. It is about time to have a &#8220;major operation&#8221; to treat the &#8220;disease&#8221;. It would be very difficult and must be pain. However, no gain without pain. The question is that, at the moment, whether we dare to do or not?

General Department Of Taxation - Ministry Of Finance - Chi ti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> In 2012, VN government tightened credit to reduce inflation, the money pumped into the real property reduced dramatically. Series speculators, real property business afflicted, die and died,,,



it is not good that in 2012 real property companies afflicted and dead far before full basic constructions for resident housing and business offices finished in Vietnam.

similarities happened in China but before massive construction finished or accompanying whit the massive construction. high cost of land sometimes urges the company to finish the job on the land as soon as possible to get money back and decrease the interest payment. by Chinese law, government can take back the land and impose a fine if the company did not begin or finish the construction in a certain time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

yusheng said:


> it is not good that in 2012 real property companies afflicted and dead far before full basic constructions for resident housing and business offices finished in Vietnam.
> 
> similarities happened in China but before massive construction finished or accompanying whit the massive construction. high cost of land sometimes urges the company to finish the job on the land as soon as possible to get money back and decrease the interest payment. by Chinese law, government can take back the land and impose a fine if the company did not begin or finish the construction in a certain time.



Yes, many of buildings, villas, condominiums... stopped while building due to no money.
But even if it has been completed, the investors cannot sell it, banks are not allowed to pump money to market, while house prices are too high for people who have the needs really, so they cannot buy it...















fallow villas which have prices millions USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

> *Germany supports Hue Imperial Citadel restoration *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOV) -The German Ministry of Foreign Affairs will donate more than *US$4.3 billion* to a project restoring and preserving the interior decoration of the Ta Vu (Mandarins&#8217; House) in the central province of Thua Thien-Hue.
> 
> The donation will be funded through teams from the German Conservation, Restoration and Education Projects (GCREP) and the non-profit Society for the Preservation of Cultural Heritage (GEKE). The project will run from now until April 2014.
> 
> Germany supports Hue Imperial Citadel restoration | VOV Online Newspaper




US$4.3 billion donation? That´s a lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*RoK launches new urban area project in Hanoi*
| VGP | Nov 19, 2012 14:19 pm








The Republic of Korea&#8217;s T.H.T limited company officially held a ground breaking ceremony of an urban area in Hanoi with a total investment of *$2.5 billion*.

The Starlake project will be built on the area of 207.66 ha to the west of the *West Lake*, with 89 ha intended for roads, parks and planting trees and 46 ha reserved for building commercial projects, financial center and offices.

A land area of 26 ha is specialized for high rise apartment buildings, houses and villas to serve for around 25,000 people. The project is jointly implemented by Daewoo E&C Group and the Korea Development Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Ha Long shipyard delivers 53,000 tonne vessel to Thai customer*
16:51 | 16/11/2012 | CPV





Photo: Pham Cuong

(CPV) &#8211; The *Ha Long Shipbuilding Company*, under the Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (Vinashin), on November 15 delivered a 53,000 tonne cargo ship named &#8220;Thor Brave&#8221; to Thai Thoresen Company.

This is the ninth vessel in a series of 53,000 tonne vessels built for foreign companies by the Halong Shipbuilding Company. Thor Brave is the first product among three ship building contracts between the Halong Shipyard and Thorsen Company.

The 53,000 tonne cargo ship has a length of 190 metres, width of 32.26 metres, depth mounded to upper deck and side of 17.5 metres, breadth mounded at 12.6 metres, cargo capacity of 65,700 cubic metres and cruising rate of 14.0 nautical miles per hour./.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan invests USD1.2 billion in Binh Duongs urban project*
18:47 | 15/11/2012 (CPV/VNA)






*Japans Tokyo Corporation *has decided to invest USD1.2 billion in an urban development project in the southern province of Binh Duong.

The General Director of Becamex Tokyu, Toshiyuki Hoshino November 14 pledged support for the project in 15 years for the back of real estate recovery to keep pace with population growth and rapid progress of urbanization.

He said that the project will start on November 21 and the project *to be completed by 2014*. He added that he will invite other Japanese partners to get involved in developing the USD1.2 billion.

Covering on an area of 714,524 square metre, Tokyu Binh Duong Garden City will have a total of 7,500 apartments and houses, a trade centre and a large space for creation and entertainment./.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Drilling begins on tunnel project*
November, 19 2012 09:34:12 | Vietnam News
















PHU YEN (VNS)&#8212; Work started yesterday on a tunnel route under the Ca Pass that will link the two central provinces of Phu Yen and Khanh Hoa as well as reduce traffic accidents along National Highway 1A.

The tunnel road, from Phu Yen Province's Hao Son Commune to Khanh Hoa Province's Co Ma Commune, will be 13.4km long. The maximum speed for vehicles travelling along the route will be 80kph. The project has total investment capital of VND15.6 trillion (US$748 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam-China trade increases 20% annually.


----------



## Viet

*GE to build centre for petroleum sector*
_Updated November, 20 2012 Vietnam News_






HCM CITY (VNS)&#8212; General Electric yesterday announced the establishment of an engineering centre in Viet Nam to focus on product design, applications, and services for the oil and gas industry.

Targeted for completion in late 2013, the facility will be located in HCM City and employ up to 200 local engineers.




*VN becomes world&#8217;s biggest pepper exporter*

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Viet Nam has outstripped India to become the world&#8217;s largest pepper exporter thanks to its fast growing cultivated area.










*Vietnam to invest over $134 mil to dredge river, improve port *
Last Updated: Thursday, November 15, 2012 | Youth News Vietnam






This month Ho Chi Minh City transport authorities will begin work on a nearly VND2.8 trillion (US$134.3 million) river-dredging project aimed at allowing one of its ports to receive bigger boats.

The project will dredge 54 kilometers of Soai Rap, a tributary of the Saigon River, to a depth of 9.5 meters to make room for boats of up to 50,000 tons at the Hiep Phuoc port complex in Nha Be District in the outskirts of the city, news website VnExpress reported Thursday.

Work is expected to take 14 months. Nearly *$90 million of the investment will come from Belgium's official development assistance* and the rest from the city budget.


----------



## Viet

*Thai firm eyes $29 bln mega-refinery in Vietnam*
TUOITRENEWS 
Updated : Sun, November 25, 2012,1:00 PM (GMT+0700)



_Vietnam's only oil refinery, Dung Quat, is located in the central province of Quang Ngai - Photo: Tuoi Tre_


*PTT Public Company Limited* (PTT), Thailand&#8217;s biggest oil and gas producer, has plans to build a giant petrochemical complex worth an astronomical* $28.7 billion *in central Vietnam.

The company, formerly known as the Petroleum Authority of Thailand, said it wanted to build a refinery with a capacity of *660,000 barrels per day *(bpd) in Nhon Hoi Industrial Zone in the central coastal province of Binh Dinh.

PTT said in its statement that with the expected 660,000 bpd output, the facility will be one of the world's largest oil refineries, according to Dow Jones Newswire.

The e-portal, the official website of the People's Committee of Binh Dinh Province, said the provincial leaders have joined in a working session with Mr. Sukrit Surabotsopon, PTT deputy general director, on the pre-feasibility study of the project.

Le Huu Loc, Chairman of People's Committee of Binh Dinh Province, said the plant is expected to be started in 2016 and the first barrel of oil will be churned out three years later.

PTT has already met with a number of companies in Vietnam to discuss the possibility of cooperation in this project, including the Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (*PetroVietnam*), Vietnam National Petroleum Group (*Petrolimex*) and the Vietnam Military Petroleum Corp, Loc added.

PTT's CEO, Nattachat Charuchinda, has confirmed Loc&#8217;s information, according to Bangkok Post. But he declined to confirm the estimated cost. *The crude oil resource to serve for the plant will be imported from the Middle East*. The project will include an aromatic plant for export to *China*, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Viet said:


> *Thai firm eyes $29 bln mega-refinery in Vietnam*
> TUOITRENEWS
> Updated : Sun, November 25, 2012,1:00 PM (GMT+0700)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vietnam's only oil refinery, Dung Quat, is located in the central province of Quang Ngai - Photo: Tuoi Tre_
> 
> 
> *PTT Public Company Limited* (PTT), Thailands biggest oil and gas producer, has plans to build a giant petrochemical complex worth an astronomical* $28.7 billion *in central Vietnam.
> 
> The company, formerly known as the Petroleum Authority of Thailand, said it wanted to build a refinery with a capacity of *660,000 barrels per day *(bpd) in Nhon Hoi Industrial Zone in the central coastal province of Binh Dinh.
> 
> PTT said in its statement that with the expected 660,000 bpd output, the facility will be one of the world's largest oil refineries, according to Dow Jones Newswire.
> 
> The e-portal, the official website of the People's Committee of Binh Dinh Province, said the provincial leaders have joined in a working session with Mr. Sukrit Surabotsopon, PTT deputy general director, on the pre-feasibility study of the project.
> 
> Le Huu Loc, Chairman of People's Committee of Binh Dinh Province, said the plant is expected to be started in 2016 and the first barrel of oil will be churned out three years later.
> 
> PTT has already met with a number of companies in Vietnam to discuss the possibility of cooperation in this project, including the Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (*PetroVietnam*), Vietnam National Petroleum Group (*Petrolimex*) and the Vietnam Military Petroleum Corp, Loc added.
> 
> PTT's CEO, Nattachat Charuchinda, has confirmed Locs information, according to Bangkok Post. But he declined to confirm the estimated cost. *The crude oil resource to serve for the plant will be imported from the Middle East*. The project will include an aromatic plant for export to *China*, he added.



Yes, it will be a huge plant!

I found same news on a Thai online newspaper:

PTT mulls $29bn VN complex | Bangkok Post: business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Yeh, that investment would give a giant push for Vietnamese economy. We must step up the oild drilling efforts in our waters rergardless of any dog barks.
The cheap crude oil can come from Iran for instance. Wait a moment, did Iran´s president Ahmadinejad visit us lately?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*$4bn express railway on track - from Saigon to Can Tho*
Nguyen Chung | vir.com.vn | Nov 26, 2012 09:00 am








A Ministry of Transport task force recently had a meeting with Can Tho City People&#8217;s Committee to draw up the schedule to build a $4 billion railway expressway linking Ho Chi Minh City with southern Can Tho City.

According to its plan, the railway expressway project will pass Ho Chi Minh City, Long An, Tien Giang, Vinh Long and Can Tho City covering 191 kilometres. The project will start at Ho Chi Minh City&#8217;s Thu Thiem station or Hoa Hung station and end at Can Tho City&#8217;s Cai Rang station.








Once completed, it will shorten the time it takes to drive from Ho Chi Minh City to Can Tho from three hours to 60 minutes.

Invested by *Vietnam Railway Administration*, the railway expressway project will be built in accordance with leading *Korean *railway technology with a designed speed of 200km per hour. The project will be double track railway with the 1.435 metre rail width.

Le Minh Ton, head of planning division of the Can Tho City Department of Transport, said the railway expressway project&#8217;s detail plan was still being officially researched before being announced in 2013. &#8220;*The project is expected to kick-off in 2015*,&#8221; said Ton. Ton added that project capital sources were unclear.

Bui Ngoc Vy, deputy director of Can Tho Department of Planning and Investment, said: &#8220;The new railway expressway will play an important role in developing a transport system for Can Tho and the Mekong River Delta area to 2020 and improving Can Tho&#8217;s economy as well as southern Vietnam's economy.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*VIETNAM´s BUSINESS IN BRIEF 26/11*

*
Spain cuts funding for Metro Line No. 5*

Spain can only provide the Metro Line No. 5 project in HCMC with a fund of 200 million euros, or around US$256 million, instead of 500 million euros as planned, as the EU country is experiencing the impact of economic crisis.

Eduardo Euba Aldape, deputy director general for trade policy with Europe and Asia-Pacific of the Spanish Ministry of Economy and Competitiveness, met HCMC Vice Chairman Nguyen Huu Tin on Wednesday to talk about the loan that Spain would give the city.

Under the witness of Spanish Ambassador to Vietnam Fernando Curcio, Aldape informed that the Spanish government would provide the project with 200 million euros, instead of 500 million euros as announced before. However, he stated Spain would help HCMC access other capital sources, such as banks in Europe.

&#8220;Now is the time for us to strengthen bilateral cooperation to gain confidence of lenders, like the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the European Investment Bank (EIB),&#8221; Curcio added.

Technical study of the Metro Line No. 5 has been finished and the Spanish consultant hopes to get approval from the HCMC government soon so that it can do following jobs, said Aldape. The metro line will run from Bay Hien Intersection in Tan Binh District to Saigon Bridge.

Aldape informed the bilateral financial program between Spain and Vietnam had been extended to February 2015. It is to say there will be more time to carry out two project packages, namely the Metro Line No. 5 and the environmental projects already listed.

&#8220;For the projects in HCMC alone, Spain has spent five million euros (US$6.4 million) on technical support. This is an unprecedented effort in Asia,&#8221; said Aldape.

Vice chairman Tin expressed sympathy with the Spanish government over the public debt problems it is facing. He hoped the situation would improve next year.

The Metro Line No. 5 project will be developed with total investment capital of some US$1.85 billion.

The first phase of the project, with the section from Bay Hien Intersection to Saigon Bridge, is planned to be financed by official development assistance (ODA) of Spain. However, as Spain&#8217;s ODA is only equal 40% of the expected figure, the city will have to look for additional funds.

Meanwhile, the city is still seeking funds for the second phase of the project, with the section from Bay Hien Intersection to Can Giuoc Coach Station.
*
HCM City yet to start tunnel toll collection*

HCMC authorities have decided not to collect toll on the Thu Thiem Tunnel as scheduled for to ease financial pressure on local people and companies struggling in the current economic hardship.

The toll collection will be launched when the situation changes for the better, the municipal authorities said in an announcement released on Tuesday.

The city&#8217;s government in September had entrusted the Department of Transport to prepare for collecting toll on a trial basis before the job is undertaken officially. The Saigon River Tunnel Management Center is in charge of deploying the toll collection test.

Speaking with the Daily on Wednesday, Tran Quang Lam, director of the center, said his agency from September to end-October had experimentally operated the toll collection system. The trial activity only recognized vehicles, checked tickets and allowed vehicles to run across the tunnel.

The pilot process shows that there are about 70,000 motorbikes and over 15,000 cars running through the tunnel every day. With such a large traffic volume, the daily amount paid by vehicles using the tunnel will be considerable and will contribute to maintaining the tunnel in the context that the city&#8217;s budget is limited.

However, according the local government, the 2013 economic situation is unpredictable and has shown no signs of recovery as soon as expected. Many producers and traders will continue to face difficulties and challenges next year due to declining demand and mounting inventories.

Delaying the toll collection, therefore, is expected to help avoid leaving bad impacts on the socio-economic situation, especially efforts to control inflation at home.
*
Vietnamese businesses learn more about North Europe's potential*

The Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry and the Embassy of Finland in Hanoi organized a business seminar on Finland and the North European markets on November 21st in Hanoi, as part of the Vietnam-EU Business Forum 2012.

At the seminar, economists introduced the potential of North Europe in general, and Finland in particular, to Vietnamese businesses.

Moreover, experts from Finland provided Vietnamese participants with practical information on cooperation programmes and the Finnish government&#8217;s financial assistance tools, such as Finpartnership and Innovation Partnership Programme.

Finland and Northern Europe are potential markets for Vietnamese enterprises seeking cooperation and investment opportunities.

Finland has also shown great interest in business and investment in electricity, electronics, IT, software production, agricultural product processing, high-class packaging and environmental management in Vietnam.

Though Vietnam and Finland established diplomatic ties in 1974, their bilateral trade has stood at a moderate level.

The two sides&#8217; common goal is to beef up bilateral trade and investment. Rapid economic growth and economic structure reform in Vietnam are seen as good signs for the development of investment and trade between Vietnam and Finland.

Most recently, the Finnish government has put Vietnam on the list of 8 long-term partnerships for bilateral development cooperation. This has created favourable conditions for Finnish businesses, and at the same time confirmed the opportunity for economic development and cooperation for both Vietnam and Finland.
*
Lao-Viet JV Bank opens new branch*

The Lao-Viet Joint Venture Bank (LVB) on November 22 opened a branch in the northern province of Xieng Khouang of Laos, raising the number of its branches in the country to six.

The new branch reflects LVB&#8217;s commitment to accompanying businesses investing in Laos and contributing to fostering economic ties between Vietnam and Laos.

Established in 1999, LVB is currently one of the leading commercial banks in Laos with its total assets worth nearly $460 million.

*Exports hit over US$104 billion in 11 months
*
Vietnam&#8217;s total export turnover over the past 11 months is estimated to reach US$104.002 billion, up 18.4 percent against the same period last year.

According to the General Statistics Office and the Ministry of Planning and Investment, garments and textiles contributed US$13.786 billion to the total export values while mobile phones and spare parts contributed US$11.413 billion, footwear US$6.469 billion, computers and spare parts US$6.9 billion, seafood US$5.632 billion, and crude oil US$7.769 billion.

In November alone, export turnover hit US$10.2 billion, down 1.2 percent compared to the previous month.

The foreign investment sector posted an export turnover of more than US$6.7 billion&#8212;a slight increase on the previous month&#8212;making up 65.7 percent of total export earning.

Major export items enjoying high turnovers include seafood (US$550 million), cashew nuts (US$124 million), coffee (US$254 million), crude oil (US$805 million), rubber (US$260 million), and footwear (US$650 million).

Garments and textiles earned US$1.3 billion in exports while total export earning of mobile phone and spare parts reached US$1.35 billion.

Experts say Vietnam&#8217;s November import turnover reached US$ 10.25 billion, up 0.8 percent against the previous month. The foreign investment sector enjoyed an import turnover of roughly US$5.7 billion, contributing 55.6 percent of the total.

Key import commodities include oil and gas with a turnover of US$617 million; cloth (US$685 million); electronics, computers and components (US$1.4 billion); and machinery and related equipment (US$1.3 billion)..

In 11 months, total import turnover is expected to exceed US$103 billion, up 6.8 percent on the same period last year.

Machinery and equipment contributed over 14 billion; electronics, computers and electronic components US$12 billion; oil and gas US$8.3 billion; and cloth US$6.4 billion.

*Real estate market expected to recover*

Experts believe that in spite of the challenges clouding the sector&#8217;s outlook, the real estate market is bound to recover over the next two years.

At a recent HCM City seminar discussing the real estate market&#8217;s potential, authorities identified some of the biggest contributors to the loss of trust among consumers and investors. These include a high inventory level representing great value, incomplete construction plaguing many projects, and the slow progress in compensation and site clearance.

Le Hoang Chau, President of the Ho Chi Minh City Real Estate Association, said that with the current difficult economic context, the real estate market would not be able to address all its issues by 2013.

There are currently 10,000 apartments, 1,000 houses and 19,000 sq.m of office space still unsold in Ho Chi Minh City alone, Chau said. The real estate market&#8217;s problems have a domino effect on other sectors, such as building material production and interior decoration, and cause unemployment.

Economist Dinh The Hien said the sector is now enduring its hardest times in 15 years. Despite the sharp decrease in the prices of houses and apartments, their liquidity remains at low levels.

The total sales of real estate businesses listed on stock exchanges fell 20&#8211;25 percent compared to the same period last year, Hien said, adding that their profits also fell by 35&#8211;40 percent.

Hien said he believes the diminishing trust consumers place in the quality of houses and apartments is one of the main reasons for the low liquidity, noting that many &#8220;high-quality&#8221; residential projects are only providing adequate services.

Once the legitimate rights of consumers are violated or disrespected, they will no longer accept the products in question, especially when the market is confronted by various challenges.

The overabundance of houses and apartments will continue as many projects are nearing completion, Hien said.

He forecast the market will stabilise by 2014.

Nguyen Manh Ha, Director General of the House Management Department under the Ministry of Construction, said that though various responses have been proposed, none can solve the problems of the sector overnight.

He recommended measures to maintain a balance in supply and demand and assist consumers.

Ha said the Ministry of Construction has submitted a proposal to the government on establishing a house saving fund. Its implementation is expected in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City very soon.

In addition, Ha said, the ministry will intensify the inspection of construction projects, halt those deemed unfeasible, and redesign already completed apartments to more accurately meet consumer demands.

*Nation tops Southeast Asia&#8217;s wood export market*

Vietnam has become the largest wood exporter in Southeast Asia, earning US$4 billion over the past ten months of 2012. 

According to the Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT), the value of wood exports have steadily increased from US$ 1 billion in 2004, to US$3.9 billion in 2011, and US$4 billion in the first ten months of 2012. Vietnam is now the sixth biggest timber and wood product exporter in the world and the second biggest in Asia.

The high quality of Vietnamese wood products has deservedly attracted the attention of the US and Japan, says the MoIT.

The Greek market is expanding its Vietnamese timber imports the fastest, increasing import value by 579.04 percent. Greece is followed by the markets in Thailand (121.66 percent) and Saudi Arabia (85.58 percent).

*Exports to the Middle East increase sharply*

Exports to the Middle East reached US$2.8 billion during the first nine months of 2012, up 56 percent against the same period last year.

The Ministry of Industry and Trade reported that telephones and electronic components saw rapid growth and became the market&#8217;s primary export commodities. The United Arab Emirates (UAE) took the lead, consuming 73 percent of the market&#8217;s exports, It was followed by Turkey with 11 percent, and Saudi Arabia with 9 percent.

Fabric and textiles rank second among export items, accounting for 9 percent of total export turnover. This type of commodity has become increasingly favoured by market forecasters in recent years, as they believe Turkish garment producers will ensure demand remains high.

Seafood products secured third place with 6 percent of total export turnover. Vietnam&#8217;s tuna products have been exported to 12 of the region&#8217;s nations, with Iran, Israel, Libya, UAE, and Egypt being the largest consumers.

Emerging export commodities like tobacco and glass could also soon capitalise on the potential of the Middle Eastern export market.

*HCM City to host Lighting World 2012*

The second annual lighting expo will be held in HCM City from November 29 to December 1.

The event, called Lighting World 2012, introduces the industry&#8217;s latest advanced products and technologies while producers and customers meet and discuss the trends that will guide developments in the sector over the next few years.

Organised around the theme &#8220;The Light of Future&#8221;, the event has already attracted 93 businesses from Italy, Spain, Belgium, Austria, Germany, France, the US, India, the Republic of Korea, Japan, and China.

Recent breakthroughs and redesigns in household lighting, industrial lighting, office lighting, outdoor lights, and LED technologies and accessories are all expected to be exhibited.

The organising board will also conduct seminars on the current status of the Vietnamese lighting sector, analyses of lighting consumption&#8217;s impact on the Vietnamese economy, as well as energy saving solutions based on LED technology.

*Over US$12 billion in FDI*

Vietnam has so far this year attracted US$12.181 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI), with more than half pouring in newly-licensed projects.

According to the latest report from the Ministry of Planning and Investment's Foreign Investment Agency (FIA), the country has granted licenses to 980 FDI projects during the reviewed period, representing a total capitalisation of over US$7.256 billion.

The processing and manufacturing industries led with more than US$8,507 billion in newly and additionally registered FDI capital, accounting for over 65 percent of the total FDI figure.

Real estate ranked second, attracting US$1,350 million in nine new projects. Five projects expanded their investment scale with an additional US$494.36 million, bringing total FDI in the real estate sector to US$1,845 million.

Other sectors that attract a large volume of FDI include information and communications, retail, wholesale, logistics, accommodation services, health care, science and technology, education and training, agro-forestry and fisheries, entertainment, electronics, mineral mining, water supply, waste treatment, financing, and insurance.

Japan remains Vietnam&#8217;s biggest foreign investor with 247 newly registered projects worth US$3,931 million and 103 expanded projects worth US$1,120 million. Singapore comes in second , followed by the Republic of Korea, Samoa, British Virgin Islands, Hong Kong (China), Taiwan (China), Malaysia, Germany, Thailand, the US, and France.

The southern province of Binh Duong is the top FDI destination (US$2.287 billion), followed by Ho Chi Minh City (US$1.145 billion).

*November CPI rises 0.47 percent
*
Vietnam&#8217;s consumer price index (CPI) continued cooling down in November due to weak purchasing power, according to the General Statistics Office (GSO).

After skyrocketing to 2.2 percent in September, the country&#8217;s CPI went down to just 0.85 percent in October and 0.47 percent in November.

The November figure represents an increase of 7.08 percent on the same period last year, and 9.43 percent since the beginning of 2012.

The decline in the November CPI was attributed to price reductions of key items in the 11 commodity groups. . Food and beverage and other services inched down 0.21 percent and 0.08 percent respectively. Education and healthcare services, which had seen the highest price rises in October, declined sharply in November, averaging around 0.13 percent. Post and telecommunications remained low, dropping to 0.01 percent.

The GSO also announced the latest gold price index even though it does not contribute to CPI calculations. The gold price index fell to 1.98 percent in November, while the price in USD finished down 0.11 percent compared to last month.

Both of the country&#8217;s largest cities, Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, posted low CPI readings of 0.22 percent and 0.10 percent respectively.

*HSBC equips students with management know-how*

HSBC Vietnam and the HCM City National University have jointly introduced a new financial management program for students at major universities in Hanoi, HCM City, Danang, and Can Tho. 

It was officially launched on November 24 by a series of seminars on finance and discussions with HSBC&#8217;s senior directors.

The special program will provide around 3,000 students with useful knowledge of financial management and related career orientations.

It aims to help Vietnamese students improve their understandings of the skills necessary for building financial plans the financial acumen required to pursue their favoured careers. It will also give students valuable insights into savings, credit, insurance, investment, risks, and goal setting.

A competition was held offering opportunities for students to practically apply financial knowledge and devise effective solutions for real life situations. Five outstanding teams will receive prizes and have the chance to work at HSBC&#8212;one of Vietnam&#8217;s leading international banks.

HSBC has already implemented projects including basic financial management and consumer responsibility coaching for primary students and a curriculum on expenditure management for young women and teenagers living in difficult circumstances in remote areas.

The bank has also established an online library that provides students with free financial information and advice.
*
Work starts on first WB-funded hydro power project*

A hydro-electric power plant funded by the World Bank got off the ground in Trung Son commune, Thanh Hoa province, on November 24.

Addressing the ground-breaking ceremony, Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai noted that the project is of great significance as it helps not only generate power, but also prevent flooding and drought in the central region.

Vietnam imports electricity to serve domestic use, especially business production, and hydro power is a potential source of energy that can be taken into account. However, the country must use water resources efficiently to achieve its sustainable development target.

With the assistance from WB experts, the Trung Son project will meet tough criteria on the environment and safety, ensuring social security, said Hai.

He asked investors, contractors, consultants and supervisors to work on project progress and quality to put the plant into operation on schedule.

He also asked them to work closely with local authorities to take care of displaced residents in the new resettlement areas.

The project, with a design capacity of 260MW, is invested by the Electricity of Vietnam (EVN) group with a total capitalisation of US$410.7 million, of which US$330 million is sourced from WB loans.

WB Vietnam Country director Victoria Kwakwa said this is a well-planned project, meeting international standards. The plant, the first of its kind to be funded by the World Bank, will support local socio-economic development and bring numerous benefits to local people.

The first group of turbine is scheduled to generate power in the fourth quarter of 2016. 
*
Coffee prices continue to rise
*
Vietnamese coffee prices have enjoyed a constant rise since last year and are likely to continue upwards in the future, according to the Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT). 

The MoIT predicts that prices of coffee on the global market will surge by 2-3 percent annually, especially in the Southeast Asian region, thanks to increasing demand estimated to hit 172.2 million 60-kg bags by 2021. In 2012, the world&#8217;s total output stands at 131.6 million bags, which is below the collective demand of 137.1 million bags.

The total yield of Vietnamese coffee in the 2011-2012 crop remained high and coffee exports capitalised on advantageous prices. Between January and September 2012, the average offered price for Vietnamese coffee was US$2,126 per tonne.

Vietnam exported 1.41 million tonnes of coffee during the past 10 months , earning US$3.02 billion and representing an increase of 37.7 percent in volume and 32.7 percent in value compared to the same period last year.

Coffee prices are forecast to rise thanks to the limited 3 percent reserve of the previous crop. Accessing this stored volume is difficult as coffee traders are expected to wait for higher prices during the remainder of the year.

The two largest importers of Vietnamese coffee are the US and Germany, accounting for 12.11 percent and 12.09 percent of total market share respectively.

Indonesia is emerging as an export market with great potential for Vietnamese coffee, as indicated by a sharp recent increase in its import volume and value.

*Vietnam-Japan joint initiative improves investment climate*

Kyohei Takahashi, Co-Chairman of the Vietnam-Japan Economic Committee, said both countries have been active in realising the joint initiative aimed at creating an open and transparent investment environment.

He highly values the initiative, saying it has helped macroeconomic stabilisation, developed the support industry, created better living environments around industrial parks, augmented intellectual property, and expanded retail markets. It has also facilitated the development of public-private infrastructure investment.

The two countries have established a macroeconomic group to promote mutual understandings and demonstrated transparency in regards to their international balance sheets and foreign currency reserves, said Takahashi.

He also acknowledged some shortcomings, including the lack of clarity in regulations on recalling and dealing with discarded products.

Japanese Ambassador to Vietnam Tanizaki Yasuaki suggested the two countries focus on removing obstacles hampering investment to create conditions more conducive to foreign direct investment flows.

He revealed that Vietnam has received US$1.2 billion in the first installment of the Japanese Government&#8217;s 2012 ODA loans and Japan will soon make its decision on Vietnam&#8217;s ODA grant for the whole year.

Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh affirmed that in 2012 the joint initiative has helped Vietnam improve economic development policies, especially those relating to the investment climate, contributing to foreign investment attraction.

Japan is presently the top foreign investor in Vietnam, he said, adding Vietnam is expected to receive more assistance from the Japanese Government in the future.
*
Trade surplus worth US$64 million*

The country&#8217;s trade surplus in the past 10 months of the year hit US$64 million, according to the Vietnam Customs.

By the end of October 2012, the country&#8217;s total import-export turnover reached US$187.5 billion, up 12.5 percent from a year earlier. 

Of the figure, exports increased by 18.9 percent to US$93.8 billion, and imports by 6.7 percent to US$93.74 billion, against the same period last year.

The Ministry of Industry and Trade said total import-export value in October alone rose 9 percent to US$20.5 billion compared to September.

By the end of October, foreign-invested businesses earned US$101.2 billion (up 29.9 percent), making up 54 percent of the country&#8217;s total import-export turnover.

Topping export items with high revenue were cameras and components, telephones, computers, electronics, means of transport, wood products, crude oil, footwear, garment and textile, and seafood.

Among import items seeing a rise in turnover were mechanics, equipment, spare parts, materials for the garment and textile sector, footwear, oil and gas, computers, telephones, iron, steel and cattle feed.

*New opportunities for garment sector*

The Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPP) is expected to take effect as of 2015.

Le Quoc An, senior advisor of the Vietnam Textile and Apparel Association (VITAS) said Vietnam has conducted 14 rounds of negotiations and is preparing for the next round.

Once Vietnam joins the TPP, around 1,000 import tax lines will be reduced from 17.3 percent to zero percent while export growth will increase from 7 percent to 15 percent.

The garment and textile sector&#8217;s exports to the US market are estimated to reach US$7.6 billion in 2012 and around US$22 billion by 2020.

Around 10 businesses from different countries are planning to build factories in Vietnam in the near future.
*
Trade surplus to Malaysia hit nearly US$1 billion*

Two-way trade turnover between Vietnam and Malaysia increased by 21.2 percent to US$6.53 billion in the first ten months of this year.

Of the figure, Vietnam&#8217;s exports to Malaysia were estimated at US$3.76 billion, up 18.4 percent and its imports from the country at nearly US$2.77 billion, up 25 percent, compared to the same period last year.

The Vietnam Trade Office in Malaysia said among key export items were crude oil, rubber, rice, computers and components, telephones, coffee, seafood, steel, machinery, equipment and means of transport while those imported from Malaysia include animal and plant oil, petroleum, chemicals, plastics, oil and gas products, timber, paper, milk and dairy products.

It is expected that two-way trade turnover between the two countries in 2012 will surpass US$7 billion, an increase of around 4.5 percent over 2011.

Vietnam is currently Malaysia&#8217;s fourth largest partner in ASEAN, after Singapore, Thailand and Indonesia.
*
Two investors register for casino project on Phu Quoc island*

Two investors have committed to invest US$4 billion in a casino project on Phu Quoc Island district of Kien Giang province, according to the provincial Department of Planning and Investment.

The project covers an area of 135 hectares in Da Chong hamlet, Bai Thom commune.

One investor is a joint venture between local partner Bo Bien Vang Phuong Nam and Environmental Energy Solutions Technology Inc. from the Philippines. The other is a joint venture between local tourism company Ngoi Sao Bien JSC and Asia Strategies Consulting & Advisory Service Ltd.

Asia Strategies Consulting & Advisory Service Ltd has asked the Vietnamese Government to accept it as an independent consultant in the process of building procedures and completing investment documents. At its proposal, local tourists will be considered to participate in Casino activities.
*
Expert downgrades 2012 economic outlook*

Viet Nam 's economic growth rate in 2012 is forecast at 5.2 per cent. It is the second adjustment from the previous projections of 5.5 per cent and 6.5 per cent, and is due to the slowing down of the country's socio-economic performance in the first 10 months of 2012.

Nguyen Thi Tue Anh, head of the Competition Capacity and Business Environment Department of the Central Institute of Economy Management, made the judgment at a forum held in Ha Noi yesterday.

Agricultural production is moving in a downward trend while the industrial index has increased by only 4.8 per cent, half the figure of previous years, she said.

In the past 10 months, the country's import and export turnover stood at US$93.7 billion and $93.8 billion, respectively, a year-on-year increase of 6.7 per cent and 18.9 per cent, she added.

At the forum, domestic economists shared reviews of Viet Nam 's 2012 economy and predicted 2013 economy, which is helpful to policy-makers.

Touching upon fiscal policy, Nguyen Dinh Anh from Price Market Scientific Research Institute said that it is hard to make estimates for this year's State budget revenue because of impacts the slump in the economy has had. This might prompt an increase in budget deficit, resulting in an unstable macro-economy and budget spending restrictions, he added.

Presenting socio-economic projections for 2013, participants spoke of factors likely to increase inflation, but at a modest level.

Tue Anh suggested that the country change its growth model, boost foreign direct investment attraction and improve efficiency of the business restructure.

According to international organisations, Viet Nam 's economy in 2013 will see more positive signs than in 2012. They suggested that as the year 2013 is seen as a threshold for the following years, Viet Nam should focus on maintaining a sustainable macro-economy, growth, removing difficulties for enterprises, improving the employment rate, personal income and living standards of people of all classes.

According to the 2013 socio-economic development plan, Viet Nam 's economic growth will reach 5.5 per cent with 10 per cent export growth.

*Meeting reviews 10 years of Viet Nam-Japan Initiative*

The Viet Nam-Japan Joint Initiative after 10 years of implementation has helped the Vietnamese Government improve economic development policies, in particular the investment environment to attract more investment and develop the country's economy.

Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh made the announcement at a meeting held by the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI), the Japanese Embassy in Viet Nam and the Viet Nam-Japan Economic Committee (VJEC) in Ha Noi yesterday to review the fourth phase of the initiative.

Japan now ranks first among 96 countries and territories that have invested in Viet Nam. Therefore, Viet Nam wants to maintain Japan 's strong support in the fifth phase of the action plan, Vinh added.

Takahashi Kyouhei, VJEC's President, said that over the past 18 months Viet Nam has worked with the Japanese side to hold close to 40 policy talks to deal with difficulties that surfaced in the investment process.

Japan has made constructive recommendations and coordinated with Viet Nam to carry out joint surveys that will be used as a reference to complete laws and policies of Viet Nam 's functional agencies.

The two sides established a macroeconomic group in order to increase mutual understanding and make some of Viet Nam 's macroeconomic targets more transparent, including international receipt and expense balance, and foreign currency reserves.

Japanese Ambassador to Viet Nam Tanizaki Yasuaki says to attract more foreign direct investment to Viet Nam, the two sides have agreed to solve existing problems in investment procedures and environment. After the first ODA package of $1.2 billion for Viet Nam, Japan will decide on ODA capital for the whole year.

*S&P lowers Vinacomin rating*

Standard&Poor's on Thursday lowered its long-term corporate credit rating for Viet Nam National Coal and Mineral Industries Holding Corporation (Vinacomin) from "Double B Minus" to "B Plus" &#8211; with a stable outlook.

The ratings agency said the axBB long-term ASEAN regional scale rating on the corporation.

The downgrade reflected S&P's expectation that Vinacomin's financial risk profile would weaken due to the large capital spending and the declining profitability of the corporation's coal operation.

S&P forecast Vinacomin's debt-to-EBITDA ratio &#8212; the comparison of financial borrowings and earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation &#8212; would climb to more than 4.0x and its ratio of funds from operations (FFO) to debt to decline to about 15 per cent over the next two years from 2.8x and 24 per cent respectively last year.

It also lowered the corporation's stand-alone credit profile to b+ from bb-.

It expected that Vinacomin would spend VND10-11 trillion (US$500 million) a year in the period of 2012-14 to complete its power, alumina and non-coal minerals projects and expand coal production.

The forecast was VND15-20 trillion lower than Vinacomin's plan.

S&P believed that Vinacomin would continue to have negative free operating cash flows at least until 2014 and would raise debt ratio to fund its investments.

The rating agency also expected that the corporation's coal operations would be gradually less profitable and cash flow generative over the next two years.

This was because the corporation has sold a higher proportion of coal to the domestic market at prices which were lower than market ones.

S&P forecast annual EBITDA at about VND10-12 trillion next year and 2014 while FFO at VND7.5-9 trillion annually until 2014.

Vinacomin's EBITDA and cash flows for the second half of the year would be likely to remain weak following the decline in coal prices since May 2012.

*Construction starts on Lixil building material factory*

Construction of a Japanese-invested building material factory kicked off yesterday in Long Duc Industrial Zone in the southern province of Dong Nai.

The Lixil Viet Nam Global Manufacturing Ltd Company under Japan's Lixil Corporation is building the factory with a total investment of US$441 million. The factory will produce resin and aluminium products, including sashes, doors, windows and frames.

It is the Lixil Corporation's largest project in Viet Nam and Japan's biggest project in Dong Nai Province.

Kawamoto Yuichi, deputy general director of the Lixil Corporation, said Lixil aimed to expand into new business sectors in Viet Nam during the next 10 years.

Morita Nguyen, business director of the Lixil Inax Viet Nam Ltd Company, said the corporation started business operations in Viet Nam 15 years ago and now has seven building material factories nation-wide.

The factory in Dong Nai is expected to begin operations in 2013 to supply building materials for the domestic market and for export to countries such as Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Cambodia, Lao and Myanmar, said Nguyen.

*Sacombank, Eximbank confirm negotiations for possible merger*

The merger of Sacombank and Eximbank is a serious possibility and not merely a rumour, with Eximbank chairman Le Hung Dung this week admitting that the two banks have been in negotiations.

The merger talk was initiated when Eximbank acquired a 9.73-per-cent stake in Sacombank from the ANZ Banking Group. Virtually no information was disclosed about the deal, prompting rumours of a merger being in the pipeline.

Dung told Thoi bao Doanh nhan (Entrepreneur Times) that the merger would be a good idea if it met necessary conditions.

The merged bank would become a major player in the nation's banking industry, with over 600 branches, charter capital of VND30 trillion (US$1.4 billion) and asset totalling VND400-500 trillion ($19-24 billion).

Sacombank has charter capital of VND10.7 trillion ($500 million), while Eximbank's totals nearly VND12.4 billion ($590 million). If the two banks were merged, the new entity's capital and assets would put it in a rarified league currently dominated by predominately State-owned banks like Vietcombank, Agribank, Vietinbank and the Bank for Investment and Development of Viet Nam (BIDV).

The merger would contribute to national economic development and the restructuring of the banking sector by reducing the number of banks and increasing the overall health of the financial system, Dung said. However, any deal would require the approval of the State Bank of Viet Nam and other relevant authorities as well as the shareholders of both banks.

Sacombank chairman Pham Huu Phu said the idea for the merger predated Viet Nam's accession to the WTO in 2007. The merger would help create a large-scale bank capable of competing on the market with foreign banks, Phu said.

*HCM City to host Vietnam Expo 2012*

The Vietnam International Trade Fair, one of the biggest trade promotion events, will be held next Wednesday in HCM City, announced the event's organiser, the Viet Nam National Trade Fair and Advertising Co.

The four-day event will attract the participation of 250 enterprises from 20 countries and territories, showcasing their products at 300 booths.

On display will be construction machinery, industrial equipment, electronics and computer and telecommunications products.-

*Big C to embrace solar power
*
Supermarket chain Big C and Scheider Electric Viet Nam yesterday signed a co-operation contract to install a solar power system worth more than VND11 billion (US$526,000) at Big C Di An in southern Binh Duong Province.

The system, using 212kWp (aka Peak Power) solar panels, will be connected to the building's power grid and produce 230,000 kWh per year (about 7 per cent of the total power consumption of an average shopping centre).

Big C Di An, slated for completion early next year, will be the first commercial centre using solar energy in Viet Nam, and the system is expected to help the supermarket cut power consumption by 30 per cent, as well as reduce the power overload on the national grid.

*Japan invests in Dong Nai*

Construction of a Japanese-invested building material factory kicked off on Thursday in Long Duc Industrial Zone in the southern province of Dong Nai.

The Lixil Viet Nam Global Manufacturing Co Ltd under Japan's Lixil Corporation is building the factory with a total investment of US$441 million.

The factory will produce resin and aluminium products, including sashes, doors, windows and frames. It is the Lixil Corporation's largest project in Viet Nam and Japan's biggest project in Dong Nai Province.

Kawamoto Yuichi, deputy general director of the Lixil Corporation, said Lixil aimed to expand into new business sectors in Viet Nam during the next 10 years.

Morita Nguyen, business director of the Lixil Inax Viet Nam Co Ltd, said the corporation started business operations in Viet Nam 15 years ago and now has seven building material factories nation-wide.

The factory in Dong Nai is expected to begin operations in 2013 to supply building materials for the domestic market and for export to countries and territories such as Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar, said Nguyen.

Phan Thi My Thanh, deputy chairwoman of the provincial People's Committee, said Japan was the third largest foreign investor in Dong Nai, having invested a total capital of $2.6 billion.

She added that Japan would be given priority for future investment opportunities in the province over the coming years.

According to the Foreign Investment Agency - a subsidiary of the Ministry of Planning and Investment - Japan invested $28.9 billion in Viet Nam by the end of October 2012.

Vo Hong Phuc, former minister of planning and investment, said Japan still considered Viet Nam as a leading destination for investment. However, he added that the country faced increased competition from Thailand, Indonesia and even Myanmar for Japanese investment.

*EVN, Siemens ink energy MoU*

Electricity of Viet Nam (EVN) and German engineering giant Siemens signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in Ha Noi on Thursday to promote co-operation in the energy sector over the next five years.

Under the terms of the MoU, EVN and Siemens would exchange information, experience and technical training as well as search for financial resources for electrical projects.

At the signing ceremony, Siemens Viet Nam general director Pham Thai Lai said Viet Nam was one of countries in the region with the most rapid growth and most rapidly increasing power demand, and the energy sector was striving to meet that demand while dealing with electricity shortages in the immediate term.

Siemens would co-operate with EVN to implement the national electrical development plan, enabling Viet Nam to become a fully-industrialised nation by 2020. Siemens would also provide advanced products and technologies, help train and develop human resources, and support EVN to access to financing.
*
Ha Noi needs $25b to build trade centres*

Ha Noi will require as much as VND521 trillion (US$24.8 billion) to make good on plans to develop high class whole sale and retail systems by 2030, the capital's People's Council has claimed.

Under the plans recently approved by the People's Council, the money will be used to convert the city's trading system into a national and regional trading centre by 2030. The city would call on foreign and domestic enterprises, individuals and organisations in the trade sector to raise capital, the council said.

Nearly a quarter of the figure (VND161 trillion) would need to be invested by 2020 with the remaining VND360 trillion ($17.1 billion) to be filtered through in the following decade.

Ha Noi would have eight agricultural wholesale markets, each with a scale of between 50-100ha, situated in Me Linh, Phu Xuyen, Thach That and Gia Lam districts.

Ha Noi would avoid building new inner city markets and would instead upgrade existing sites into hypermarkets.

The city would have 19 hypermarkets in its central area plus 32 shopping centres extending out to satellite cities such as Hoa Lac, Phu Xuyen, Son Tay and Soc Son.

Ha Noi would also develop general wholesale centres at regional level for industrial products in Gia Lam Soc Son, Chuc Son, Thuong Tin and Son Tay.

New international-standard exhibition centres would be built in My Dinh and Dong Anh areas, while Phu Xuyen and Soc Son would house logistics service centres to serve Ha Noi's customers.

According to the Ha Noi Industry and Trade Department, Ha Noi has 20 trading centres and 110 supermarkets, most of which are located in the central regions of Ha Noi.

The city doesn't have trading centres at regional and international level, or wholesale centres and logistics service centres,so enterprises have difficulties finding places to conduct business and high quality trading services, while they still pay high costs for their trading activities.


BUSINESS IN BRIEF 26/11 - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

By this rate&#65292;Vietnam&#8217;s GDP will soon be smaller than 50% of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region&#65292;one of the poorer Chinese provinces with a population of some 46 million&#65292;about half of Vietnam's&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

cirr said:


> By this rate&#65292;Vietnam&#8217;s GDP will soon be smaller than 50% of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region&#65292;one of the poorer Chinese provinces with a population of some 46 million&#65292;about half of Vietnam's&#12290;



New economy policy began too late and we have facing with many difficulties in consequence of wars.


----------



## itaskol

Rechoice said:


> New economy policy began too late and we have facing with many difficulties in consequence of wars.


Vietnam has already missed the chance to be a industry country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Ford Vietnam celebrates first all-new Focus off-the-line*
Hoang Anh | vir.com.vn | Nov 28, 2012 15:00 pm








The production of Ford Motor Companys globally popular C-segment car, the all-new Ford Focus, is kicked off today during an official ceremony at Hai Duong plant, the *state-of-the-art passenger car manufacturing facility *of Ford in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Over 31 million Vietnamese people use Internet*
11/29/2012 11:59:34 AM | The Voice of Vietnam








(VOV) - *One-third of Vietnam&#8217;s population* consider the Internet as an indispensable part of their daily life. In the first quarter of this year, Vietnam ranked 18th among the top 20 countries in the world, 8th in Asia and 3rd in Southeast Asia in terms of Internet users.


----------



## Viet

*Hue plants mangrove trees in response to climate change*
11/29/2012 10:18:03 AM | the Voice of Vietnam








A project to plant mangrove trees was launched at a seminar jointly organised by the World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF), Nokia and the provincial Forestry Science-Technology Association in Hue city on November 27.

*The WWF-funded project will run until July 2014*, and develop local skills in planting, caring and managing mangrove forest. It will see the planting of an additional 23,000 mangrove trees to increase forest acreage, the safeguarding of anti-salinity dams and the creation of environmentally-friendly aquafarming lakes.


----------



## Evgeny

_Vietnam has already missed the chance to be a industry country._

Noway! It is never too late to become an industrial country


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> *Over 31 million Vietnamese people use Internet*
> 11/29/2012 11:59:34 AM | The Voice of Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (VOV) - One-third of Vietnam&#8217;s population consider the Internet as an indispensable part of their daily life. In the first quarter of this year, Vietnam ranked 18th among the top 20 countries in the world, 8th in Asia and 3rd in Southeast Asia in terms of Internet users.


what are the white cards on the desks?ID card&#65311;


----------



## yusheng

Last update 29/11/2012 14:00:00 (GMT+7) 

Budget deficit estimated at nearly VND154 billion

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; By November 15, the State budget deficit was estimated at VND153.8 trillion, exceeding the yearly plan of about VND13.6 trillion, more than 9.7% over the overspending plan for 2012 that was approved by the National Assembly (VND140.2 trillion).

Figures from the General Statistics Office said that total budget revenues from the beginning of the year to November 15 is estimated at VND593.4 trillion, equivalent to 80.1% of the yearly estimate.

In particular, domestic revenue and revenue from export and import activities reached around 70% of the yearly estimate, while revenue from crude oil reached 14.3% estimate.

Currently, the main ingredient in domestic revenues, excluding revenues from personal income tax and environmental tax, most of them do not reach 80% of the yearly estimate. Revenue from the State economic sector accounted for the largest proportion, with VND123.9 trillion, equivalent to 79.8% of the yearly estimate; revenue from foreign-invested enterprises (excluding crude oil) VND71, 8 trillion, equal to 73.4%.

Meanwhile, the total state budget expenditures from the beginning of the year to November 15 is estimated at VND747.2 trillion, equivalent to 82.7% of the yearly estimate.

According to the Resolution on the State budget estimate 2013 of the National Assembly, the total budget revenue is VND816 trillion and the total budget spending is VND978 trillion. State budget deficit for 2013 is VND162 trillion.

Mr. Phung Quoc Hien, chair of the National Assembly&#8217;s Finance Committee, said that the budget revenue estimate 2013 was built on the basis of the forecast that inflation would be controlled, economic growth is expected at a higher level than 2012, and the revenue is estimated at a positive level.

$1 = VND21,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

HCM City: International port in ruin

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Being built at the cost of millions of US dollars but the Phu Huu international port in District 9, Ho Chi Minh City is no different from a fallow ground in the countryside.

Located around tens of kilometers from the center of Ho Chi Minh City, the first phase of construction of Phu Huu port has completed and it is recognized by the Ministry of Transportation as an international port.

However, this port has not worked in the last two years because there is no road leading to the port. Meanwhile, more than VND327 billion ($16.3 million) was invested in this project.

Phu Huu Port is developed by the Ben Nghe Port Company Limited, a subsidiary of the Sai Gon Transportation Mechanical Corporation. The construction began in 2007 on an area of 24 hectares. The port is built after other ports in the region were displaced by the policy of the Prime Minister.

_VietNamNet reports the current situation at the Phu Huu Port:_




The road leading to the international port is very small and muddy






A guardroom.





An incomplete road.More than VND327 billion has poured into the port.






Since early 2012, only four ships have docked here.






The pier becomes a fishing site.





The road to connect Phu Huu port and the Ha Tien cement plant to Nguyen Duy Trinh road is built in the form of BOT (built-operate-trasfer) with a budget of about VND300 billion ($15 million) is still under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight of Tang

Seems like the property bubble has already burst somewhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Evgeny said:


> _Vietnam has already missed the chance to be a industry country._
> 
> Noway!* It is never too late *to become an industrial country



That is a wishful thinking of China, that wants to keep down Vietnam. No surprise.



djsjs said:


> what are the white cards on the desks?ID card&#65311;



not sure, I think yes. I have a german passport, that is larger in size.


----------



## Viet

Knight of Tang said:


> Seems like the property bubble has already burst somewhere...



That is not necessary bad to let air out of the bubble. Vietnam is poorer than China, but Vietnamese property prises are higher than in China in some areas.


----------



## Knight of Tang

Well then...good for you


Viet said:


> That is not necessary bad to let air out of the bubble. Vietnam is poorer than China, but Vietnamese property prises are higher than in China in some areas.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to reduce its income tax base by 75 percent *
_Thursday, November 22, 2012 | Thanh Nien

_







*Vietnamese legislators* on Thursday passed amendments to the Personal Income Tax Law that will release nearly 75 percent of taxpayers from the obligation, even amid concerns about falling revenues for the state budget.

Under the amendments, the *threshold for personal income tax* will be raised to VND9 million (*US$430*) per month from the current level of VND4 million, effective July 1.

Taxpayers will also be allowed to set aside VND3.6 million per month for each dependent compared to the current VND1.6 million.

Deputy Chairwoman Nguyen Thi Kim Ngan of the National Assembly said last week that while some lawmakers demanded the revised law to take effect as soon as January 1, it is necessary to push back the date to July to avoid a sharp decline to the state budget.

She said even a mid-year start date would mean a loss of VND5 trillion ($240 million) in tax revenues for 2013. Legislators are scheduled to wrap up their ongoing twice-yearly meeting in Hanoi on Friday.

According to the Ministry of Finance, there were only 3.87 million personal income taxpayers in Vietnam last year, out of 12.6 million wage earners. New amendments to existing law will reduce the *number of taxpayers to just one million*.

The ministry originally proposed the law take effect in 2014, but legislators decided to put it into practice next year, saying taxpayers could not wait that long amid the economic downturn.

Do Manh Hung, deputy head of the social affairs committee of the National Assembly, said the government needs to collect taxes reasonably to ensure a sustainable source of income for the state budget.

Hung said even though an early implementation date will lead to huge tax revenue losses, he believed many taxpayers struggling with high consumer prices need the relief as soon as possible.

Legislators earlier this month asked the government to keep its budget deficit at VND162 trillion ($7.84 billion) for 2013, or* 4.8 percent of the country&#8217;s gross domestic product*.


----------



## Viet

*Formosa ready to prove doubters wrong*
Ngoc Linh | vir.com.vn | Dec 03, 2012 10:17 am








*Formosa Plastics Group* last week started building the first blast furnace for its *$10 billion steel and seaport complex* in central Vietnam, dispelling doubts about its commitment.

This is also a new step into steel manufacturing business of Formosa Plastics Group (FPG), *Taiwan&#8217;s largest conglomerate *of biotechnology, petrochemical processing and electronic production.

This blast furnace is one of the three planned to be built at the project in Vung Ang Economic Zone, Ha Tinh province. FPG plans to complete construction of the first within three years and put it into commercial operation at the end of 2015, one year later than the initial schedule because of the delay in master designing work.

&#8220;Many people doubt over our ability to develop such a huge project. But we are proving that we are serious with our commitment,&#8221; said a Hanoi-based representative of Formosa Ha Tinh Steel Corporation, which FPG established to develop this project.

In 2008, FPG registered to build a 7.5 million-tonne steel factory and a deep-seaport with total investment capital of $7.9 billion. But the source said investment capital was estimated to increase to around $10 billion. The group, at the end of 2010, revealed that it had planned to increase total annual output capacity to 22 million tonnes.

The Taiwanese investor is constructing the first phase of the 250 hectare, 14-berth Son Duong port, a hostel for workers, office buildings and a 427-room guest house. It has also completed leveling 961 hectares out of 1.966 hectares of land, or 48.9 per cent of the site.

FPG reported that it had already arranged $2 billion for constructing this project. FPG&#8217;s port and steel manufacturing factory complex is expected to be a driving force for the development of Ha Tinh and the central region. The investor estimated the project, once completed, could create *10,000 direct jobs and about 100,000 indirect jobs.*

Vo Kim Cu, chairman of Ha Tinh People&#8217;s Committee, said the implementation of Formosa&#8217;s project would help attract more investments to *Vung Ang economic zone *while breathing new life into other projects in the zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*P&G plans to Pamper the world*
Hai Long | vir.com.vn | Dec 03, 2012 10:49 am








Procter & Gamble Vietnam (P&G Vietnam) commenced the construction to expand its Pampers diaper manufacturing plant in Ben Cat district, southern Binh Duong province last week.

With the expansion, *P&G Vietnam adds more $80 million to increase the production capacity *of its Pampers brand, a global leading diaper brand that serves Vietnam&#8217;s market and is exporting to Asia and other parts of the world.

&#8220;Achieving the highest growth rate among P&G group in three years consecutively, Vietnam becomes one of the markets in P&G&#8217;s list of prioritised investing expansion,&#8221; said Emre Olcer, general director of P&G Vietnam. &#8220;P&G has tripled its investment in Vietnam up to over $200 million so far in 2012 and* will increase its investment continuously in the coming years.*&#8221;

&#8220;Since P&G&#8217;s Pampers diaper started its operation in November 2010, the trademark has gained Vietnamese consumers&#8217; interest and a very good growth rate. We&#8217;re happy that there are more and more Vietnamese babies served by Pampers and we hope to serve better and more. That is the goal of Pampers plant expansion,&#8221; said Manuel Roman, P&G Vietnam&#8217;s plant manager.

Pampers is the diaper trade mark recording highest sales revenue in the world currently, according to P&G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Rice output estimated at 43.7 mln tones in 2012*
Dec 01, 2012 09:06 am | Voice of Vietnam






Vietnam&#8217;s rice output for 2012 is expected to *increase by 1.45 million tonnes* over the last year&#8217;s figure, to reach 43.7 million tonnes, according to the Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development.




*UK donates US$10 million to business fund*
11/28/2012 6:07:35 PM | Voice of Veitnam






(VOV) -The UK Government has invested US$10 million in the Vietnam Business Challenge Fund (VBCF), which debuted in Hanoi on November 28.

According to Vietnamese Deputy Minister of Planning and Investment Dang Huy Dong, the VBCF is the continuation of the Vietnam Challenge Fund (VCF), which received several *non-refundable grants from the UK government* through their Department for International Development (DFID).

The fund aims to provide support to private businesses with community-based ideas that help low-income people escape poverty and to establish closer links with the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Fuji Xerox invests US$110 mil to build a factory in Vietnam*
12/5/2012 12:16:33 PM | Voice of Vietnam








(VOV) - Fuji Xerox Co, Ltd has decided to invest US$110 million to build a factory at Vietnam-Singapore Industrial park in Hai Phong city.

At a press conference on December 4, Executive Vice President and Director of Fuji Xerox Co, Ltd, Hitoshi Fujiwara, said that the construction of this factory is part of the company&#8217;s plan to increase productivity and expand business around the globe. Construction work on an area of 176,700 square metres will start in January, it scheduled for completion in December next year.

The factory will provide 500 jobs for local labourers in the initial stage and around 3,000 jobs when it goes into stable operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Rare earth processing plant built in Quang Ninh*
Wed, December 5, 2012,9:42 AM | Tuoi Tre News








A hi-tech rare earth processing will be built in Ha Long city, the northern province of Quang Ninh.

An agreement to this effect was signed in Quang Ninh by Global Rare Earth, an affiliate of Vietnam &#8217;s Tuan Chau Group and the Winglee Resources PTE Company of Singapore on December 4.

Accordingly, the 35.5 million USD plant,* Vietnam &#8211; Singapore International Rare Earth Ltd*, will sit on a 50,000 square metre site in the region&#8217;s Viet Hung industrial zone.

Construction is expected to finish in the next 8 months since the plant gets the government&#8217;s permission. In the second phase, additional mining surveys will be conducted to provide materials for the plant.
*
Rare earth elements are important materials* in the production of components used in mobile phones, solar batteries, high-efficiency electric motors, flat-screen televisions, military equipment and other clean energy technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*New international airport opens Phu Quoc to the world*
_Tuoitrenews | Updated : Mon, December 3, 2012,11:52 AM (GMT+0700) _


















With its new international airport officially becoming operational Sunday, the southern island of Phu Quoc is now able to connect with domestic and regional destinations, opening the door wide for tourism and eco-social development.

The VND16.2 trillion (*US$771 million*) Phu Quoc International Airport received its first flight, an ATR 72 aircraft of national carrier Vietnam Airlines (VNA), early on Sunday, marking the beginning of its official operation.
*
The 900-ha terminal, with 3,000 meter-long and 45 meter-wide runway, is capable of receiving Boeing 777s, Boeing 747- 400s, and similar aircraft, and some 2.6 million passengers a year.*


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam becomes 26th GPA observer*
| VIR/VNA | Dec 06, 2012 14:33 pm






Hanoi City


Vietnam has become the 26th observer of the Government Procurement Agreement (GPA), one of the most important documents of the World Trade Organisation, which is the first step towards official membership in the 42-party agreement.

The approval for the country&#8217;s observer status was made by the WTO&#8217;s Committee on Government Procurement, at its meeting on December 5 in Geneva , Switzerland.

As a non-biding agreement for WTO member economies, *GPA opens up a series of opportunities to get access to the government procurement markets of 42 GPA parties, especially in infrastructure, transportation.*

The GPA was negotiated in parallel with the Uruguay Round in 1994 and put into force in 1996. The multilateral agreement reinforces rules guaranteeing fair and non-discriminatory conditions, ensuring openness and transparency in tendering procedures, special treatment and differences for developing countries in practices of government purchase.

Vietnam has always pursued an open and transparent trade mechanism in compliance with WTO&#8217;s regulations since it became a WTO membership in 2007, Ambassador Nguyen Trung Thanh, Head of the Vietnamese diplomatic mission at the United Nations, WTO and other international organisations in Geneva, said on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Donors focus on sustainable growth of Vietnam: World Bank*
_English.news.cn 2012-12-06 15:01:52 _








HANOI, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- This year's meeting of donors' *consultative group* (CG) for Vietnam will focus on the elements laying the foundation for Vietnam's sustainable growth, reported state-run Vietnam News on Thursday, citing World Bank (WB)'s Country director in Vietnam, Victoria Kwakwa.

At the press briefing held prior to the bi-annual CG meeting for Vietnam, which will be held in capital Hanoi on Dec. 10, the WB official noted that donors would talk about making changes to the CG's platform as *Vietnam entered a new stage of development.
*
Next year, the CG meeting will be called "*Forum on Vietnam's Development*", said the WB official, adding that in the future the meeting would move away from resources mobilization to candid conversation on all solutions.

At the upcoming meeting, *donors will also discuss on the country's land law and education reforms*, as they considered land- law reform as the critical element for Vietnam's inclusive and sustainable growth, said the report.

However, at the CG's year-end meeting, donors are expected to release a new funding commitment for Vietnam in 2013.

Last year, donors pledged nearly* 7.4 billion U.S. dollars *in Official Development Assistance (ODA) for the country, lower than 7.9 billion dollars in 2011.
*
Currently, Vietnam has 51 foreign donors, including 28 bilateral donors and 23 multi-lateral donors working in the country.
*


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Airlines receives loan to buy Airbus A321 aircraft*
Hai Long | vir.com.vn | Dec 08, 2012 13:54 pm






Taiwan based *Cathay United Bank* (CUB) and other five banks have successfully arrange a 100 per cent funded loan valued at $60 million for Vietnam&#8217;s state-owned Vietnam Airlines Corporation to buy one Airbus A321 from France aircraft manufacturer Airbus.

CUB and Vietnam Airlines signed the contract with 10 year syndicated term loan on December 7 2012. This is the first syndicated and big loan arranged by Taiwanese bank for Vietnam&#8217;s state-owned enterprises, according to CUB.

This Airbus A321 aircraft is delivered in this month. Vietnam Airlines signed the purchasing agreement of 26 Airbus A321 aircrafts with the delivery time from 2011 to 2015. *Vietnam Airlines&#8217;s fleet currently includes 75 aircrafts. It aims to expanse its fleet to 115 and 170 aircrafts by 2015 and 2020 respectively*, according to Vietnam Airlines.


*Vietnam, Mongolia recognise market economy status*
12/7/2012 3:09:23 PM VOV Online






(VOV) - Vietnam and Mongolia have exchanged diplomatic notes on mutual recognition of their *full market economy status*.

Mongolian ambassador to Vietnam Dorji Enkhbat presented the note to Deputy Foreign Minister Bui Thanh Son in Hanoi on December 7. The same day, the Vietnamese ambassador to Mongolia handed over a similar document to the State Minister of Mongolia in Ulan Bator.


----------



## Viet

*Key power plant construction starts in Tra Vinh*
VOV Online 12/8/2012 5:59:35 PM






(VOV) - A ground-breaking ceremony for Duyen Hai 3 Terminal Power Plant, a key project of the National Power Development Master Plan VII, was held in Tra Vinh province on December 8.

The coal-fired power plant, to be built on an area of 879ha, has two turbine generators with a total design *capacity of 1,244MW*. Once completed, it is expected to generate 7.8 billion kWh annually.

The project has total investment of VND28.5 trillion, of which 85 percent comes from loans and the remainder is sourced from EVN. The first generator is scheduled to operate commercially in 46 months, and the second generator in 50 months.


----------



## Viet

*Koreans top foreign travelers list in Vietnam*
11/29/2012 6:02:44 PM VOV Online







(VOV) - The number of the Republic of Korean tourists to Vietnam in November showed the highest year-on-year* increase of 31.5 percent*, according to the General Statistics Office (GSO). 

It was followed by *Malaysia *(up 25.6 percent), *Thailand *(up 24.6 percent), *Japan *(up 20.8 percent) and *Taiwan *(up 17 percent).

Some markets had low augmentation, including France (up 6.5 percent), the US (up 2.7 percent), China (up 0.8 percent) and Australia (0.2 percent).

In eleven months, *Vietnam has received 6.5 million foreign arrivals*, rising by 24.4 percent compared to October and 7.2 percent against the same period last year.


----------



## djsjs

> Vietnam Airlines receives loan to buy Airbus A321 aircraft



wow, should this be news on a public forum? I mean $60 million is an amount of a small real estate project


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> wow, should this be news on a public forum? I mean $60 million is *an amount of a small real estate project*



You are right. My point is how can Vietnam Airline get the money for the fleet expansion from current 75 to 170 aircrafts?
So this one first is from a Taiwan bank, the rest come from China banks?


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> You are right. My point is how can Vietnam Airline get the money for the fleet expansion from current 75 to 170 aircrafts?
> So this one first is from a Taiwan bank, the rest come from China banks?



sell two of your jets bought from Russia.you have money for the best fighters and submarines,but have no money to buy planes for the people.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> sell two of your jets bought from Russia.you have money for the best fighters and submarines,but have no money to buy planes for the people.



We can make a deal: after China and Vietnam sign a non-aggression pact, we will decrease defence spending and sell some fighter jets. Okay?

Talking seriously, Vietnam Airline plans to go public (IPO) to get the money for the expansion plan. Its target is to become South East Asia&#8217;s Nr #2 carrier by 2020, after Singapore Airlines.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> We can make a deal: after China and Vietnam sign a non-aggression pact, we will decrease defence spending and sell some fighter jets. Okay?
> 
> Talking seriously, Vietnam Airline plans to go public (IPO) to get the money for the expansion plan. Its target is to become South East Asia&#8217;s Nr #2 carrier by 2020, after Singapore Airlines.



so you are agree that vietnam should leave away form Nine-dotted line&#65292;great! if vietnam really do it,we can sign a contract that china help vietnam be the richest country in southeast asia in 20 years. then vietnam airline would be the No.1 in this area.


----------



## Rechoice

djsjs said:


> so you are agree that vietnam should leave away form Nine-dotted line&#65292;great! if vietnam really do it,we can sign a contract that china help vietnam be the richest country in southeast asia in 20 years. then vietnam airline would be the No.1 in this area.



kido bargain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

djsjs said:


> so you are agree that vietnam should leave away form Nine-dotted line&#65292;great! if vietnam really do it,we can sign a contract that china help vietnam be the richest country in southeast asia in 20 years. then vietnam airline would be the No.1 in this area.



seem like you haven't a brain in your skull

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Vietnam's '*****' economy losing its miao* 

Growth next year is expected to drop due, as recent corruption scandals and splinters within the communist government weigh on the economy.

By Simon Roughneen, Correspondent / November 15, 2012

VINH-O COMMUNE, VIETNAM

The Ben Hai river running through this small mountain village in central Vietnam marks the 17th parallel, what was the dividing line between North and South Vietnam prior to the exit of US troops and the communist victory in 1975. 

It is a historic but neglected part of Vietnam &#8211; a world apart from the bustling capital Hanoi, with cell phone coverage disappearing on the snaking road up to the village as the early morning drizzle falls over the steep and green foliage-laden slopes on either side. 

Most of the people living along the rural river area are Van Kieu, one of 54 officially-recognized ethnic groups in Vietnam, where rising income levels for urban Vietnamese have not been matched by improved living standards in some isolated rural areas where minorities live. 

Despite Vietnam's "tiger" economy years "upland farmers [including and in particular the minority ethnic groups of the Central Highlands] have been left behind," says Roger Montgomery of the London School of Economics.

The Vietnamese government has repeatedly said that it wants to boost living standards in such areas, part of its overall ambition to achieve a modern industrial economy by 2020. But its ability to live up to these pledges are being constrained by bigger challenges facing the country and the ruling Communist Party, raising questions about the direction of Vietnam&#8217;s economy.

Several recent corruption scandals and multibillion dollar losses incurred by mismanaged, behemoth state-owned enterprises have belied hidden fault lines in Vietnam's economy which could in turn lead to reduced growth.

"The veneer of short-term high growth rates made it hard for the government to move forward on reforms. Why fix something that doesn't appear to be broken? Unfortunately, when growth in the region and major international markets such as Europe, the US, and China slowed, Vietnam's economic weaknesses were exposed," says Ernest Bower, southeast Asia analyst at the Center for Strategic and International Studies. 

QUIZ: Think you know Asia? Take this quiz

While Vietnam grew by around 7 percent on average during the decade up to 2010 &#8211; lifting Vietnam to World Bank &#8220;middle-income&#8221; status and pulling in big-ticket investors such as Boeing and Intel &#8211; growth for next year is expected to dip to around 5.5 percent.

In Vinh-O, needs are basic, but vital support could be hindered by that dip, especially if slower growth means spending cutbacks or a nervous ruling party stalling on economic reforms. &#8220;We need better irrigation canals, better water systems. Eighty-three percent of the people in this area are poor,&#8221; says Nguyen Thi Hai, deputy chair of the local People's Committee of the ruling Communist Party of Vietnam.

This summer, the country's central bank conceded that *bad debts amounted to as much as 10 percent of all bank loans*. And analysts speculate that the real number could be at least twice that.

To compare, *total nonperforming loans at four of China's biggest banks came to just 1 percent of all loans* last year, meaning Vietnam's bad loans are likely closer to figures for Spain, where around 10 percent of bank loans are not being repaid according to the country's Central Bank.

With the country under such an economic pall, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung recently made a rare apology for problems at state-owned enterprises &#8211; which make up 35 percent of the Vietnamese economy. The prime minister was on the end of a public rebuke from rival Communist Party bigwigs, leaving the party looking divided over the troubles facing the Vietnamese economy and the effect these travails could have on its legitimacy. 

&#8220;Capitalizing on public grievances, mainly inflation, unemployment, and corruption, the old guard led by President Truong Tan Sang and Party Secretary General Nguyen Phu Trong has challenged Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung over the failure of his economic policies,&#8221; reported political risk consultancy Maplecroft, recently.

Despite the humble-sounding apology and internal Communist Party jostling, slowing growth and increasing public resentment at perceived government mismanagement and corruption has prompted the one-party Vietnamese government to intensify an ongoing clampdown on criticism. 

Party control

"While Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung and President Truon Tan Sang represent competing political positions within the Communist Party of Vietnam, both prioritize party control above all else," says Christian Lewis of political risk consultancy EurasiaGroup.

On Oct. 30, the government jailed two songwriters in Ho Chi Minh City for alleged antigovernment propaganda, a vague catch-all accusation in a country where advocating for democracy can be deemed a crime. The sentencing comes soon after a Sept. 24 jailing of three well-known writers and journalists on similar charges. 

QUIZ: Think you know Asia? Take this quiz

Some dissident criticisms have focused on graft, a factor that is spooking investors and hitting growth, with Vietnam slipping in global league tables such as the World Economic Forum's Global Competitiveness Report, dropping 16 places from 2010 to 75th for 2012. Foreign investment into Vietnam peaked at just over $70 billion in 2008, but figures for 2012 to date show it at only $10.5 billion, a drop of 28 percent on 2011, according to the government.

Officials are worried that Vietnam will have trouble continuing to attract investors, and, perhaps in an effort to demonstrate a type of transparency they think the West wants to see, some are speaking more candidly than in the past about the challenges facing Vietnam's economy. 

Vietnam's skills-base needs improving if the country is to continue to attract investors, with neighbors and challengers such as Myanmar and Indonesia offering lower-wages and bigger markets respectively, says Mai Thi Thu, director of the National Centre for Socio-Economic Information and Forecast, a think-tank at the country's Ministry of Planning and Investment. 

&#8220;I know many investors come to Vietnam and face many difficulties to recruit appropriate labor,&#8221; she says.

For Vietnam, a failure to attract higher-tech investment and create better-paid, better-skilled jobs could mean becoming snared in the much-touted &#8220;middle income trap,&#8221; in which countries can no longer offer cheap labor because of rising costs but cannot compete with advanced economies in terms of skills or infrastructure. 

&#8220;I don't think it can be easy for Vietnam to overcome this trap,&#8221; says Mai Thi Thu.

Nonetheless, she&#8217;s quick to point out that Vietnam's economy has come a long way since doi moi or &#8220;renovation&#8221; reforms introduced after 1986, when the country was one of the world's poorest, and officials in Vinh O are optimistic about the future.

&#8220;Five years ago we did not have the good road to here,&#8221; Nguyen Thi Hai points out, adding &#8220;and I think if you come back in five years time, you will see a very different place here again.&#8221;

Vietnam's 'tiger' economy losing its roar - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Rechoice

*Japan pledges US$2.6 bil in ODA to Vietnam*
VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; The Japanese Government has committed to grant US$2.6 billion in official development assistance (ODA) to Vietnam in 2013, nearly doubling last year&#8217;s figure (US$1.4 billion).






The announcement was made by Japanese Ambassador to Vietnam, Tanizaki Yasuaki, at the three-day CG meeting which opened in Hanoi on December 10. 

He highly valued Vietnam&#8217;s macroeconomic policies to ensure sustainable growth through its 10-year socio-economic development strategy and five-year socio-economic development plan.

He suggested Vietnam implement specific measures on economic restructuring, with a focus on building a healthy financial system, settling bad debts and rearranging State-owned enterprises (SOEs).

He stressed that Vietnam&#8217;s sustainable growth is the key to regional stability and development. Japan will continue supporting Vietnam&#8217;s efforts in developing infrastructure and human resources, he added.

Earlier on December 7, Prime Minister Yoshihiko Noda stated that Japan will maintain ODA funding for Vietnam&#8217;s socio-economic development projects while receiving Vietnamese National Assembly Chairman Nguyen Sinh Hung.

He confirmed his government&#8217;s resolve to strengthen cooperation in various areas with Vietnam, considering this one of Japan&#8217;s priorities in its development cooperation policy.

*Denmark commits US$57 million in ODA*

Denmark will provide Vietnam with US$57 million in official development assistance (ODA) in 2013. Danish Ambassador John Nielsen announced the allocation on December 7.

Nielsen said the aid aims to help Vietnam build a sustainable green economy. The potential for technical cooperation between the two countries is great, especially in the energy field, he added.

Under bilateral agreements on green growth, energy saving, and climate change adaptation, Denmark will offer an additional US$14 million to assist Vietnamese small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) to improve energy efficiency.

A tripartite green growth agreement signed by Vietnam, Denmark, and the Republic of Korea also focuses on helping the Southeast Asian country devise a green growth strategy.

The Danish Ambassador pledged to prioritise assisting Vietnam&#8217;s efforts with legal reform, administrative reform, and capacity building for the National Assembly&#8217;s agencies.

Vietnam-Denmark relations have steadily advanced over recent years. In November 2012, Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning Schmidt visited Vietnam, aiming to boost bilateral cooperation in various fields, especially politics, trade, and culture.

Denmark is one of Vietnam&#8217;s leading EU partners in terms of ODA provision. Since the 1972 establishment of the two countries&#8217; diplomatic ties, Denmark has granted more than US$1 billion in ODA to Vietnam. Most of it has been allocated to infrastructure development, poverty reduction, administrative reform, environmental protection, SME assistance, and climate change adaptation.

Source: VOV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnams overseas investments reach nearly $1.3b in Jan-Nov*
_30-Nov-2012 Intellasia | MoPI | 1:44 PM_






_memorandum of understanding regarding trilateral cooperation on green growth was signed last week by Vietnams Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI), Denmarks Ministry of Foreign Affairs and South Koreas Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade (Nov 12, 2012)_


The statistics from *Overseas Investment Department *under the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MoPI) show that in the first 11 months of 2012, MoPI granted overseas investment license for 73 projects of Vietnamese enterprises with a total registered capital of $1.275 billion.

In addition, the ministry also approved to adjust the investment capital for 11 ongoing projects with an additional capital amount of $160.6 million.

Investment projects mainly focused in fields such as agricultural and forestry sector (15 projects), wholesale and retail and repairing (13 projects), processing and manufacturing industry (nine projects), mining (nine projects), and the remaining investment projects were in the fields of accommodation and catering services, education and training.

In comparison with the same period last year, the total number of newly licensed projects increased six but the registered capital was lower than $717 million.
*
Accumulatively, till November 2012, Vietnamese enterprises have had 738 investment projects abroad valued at about $15.142 billion.
*
Amongst nearly 70 territories and countries receiving investments from Vietnam, *Laos *top the list with 222 projects worth nearly $3.8 billion and followed by *Cambodia *with 124 proejcts valued at nearly $2.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Ministry revises auto industry master plan*
05 2012 11:36 | Vietnam News






_Assembling auto parts at Vietnamese automaker Thaco Kia. The Ministry of Industry and Trade will finalise its master plan for developing the efficiency of the domestic automobile industry. &#8212; VNA/VNS Photo Tran Tinh_


HA NOI (VNS)&#8212; The Ministry of Industry and Trade has revised the auto industry development master plan in light of actual experiences in the past few years in a bid to cope with new trends on the market.

*The country has 18 automobile manufacturers* belonging to the Viet Nam Automobile Manufacturers Association (VAMA) and some *10 other smaller private manufacturers.*

About 8,000 vehicles were sold in Viet Nam in October, down 21 per cent from the same month last year, according to VAMA. *The industry group forecast that domestic manufacturers would sell a combined 95,000 vehicles in 2012*. &#8212; VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> About 8,000 vehicles were sold in Viet Nam in October, down 21 per cent from the same month last year, according to VAMA. *The industry group forecast that domestic manufacturers would sell a combined 95,000 vehicles in 2012*. &#8212; VNS



8000 vehicles in a month !wow ....good job! it is about 1/20 of that sold in my province last year.big market.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> 8000 vehicles in a month !wow ....good job! it is about 1/20 of that sold in my province last year.big market.



You are ironic, I know. Vietnam economy is 10 years behind China. The number of sold cars does not include imported ones. However, if anyone can afford and use car, than there isn´t enough places in the city right now. The people rather use motocycles.


----------



## Viet

*Donors pledge US$6.5 billion to Vietnam*
_12/11/2012 9:43:52 AM | The Voice of Vietnam_






International donors have pledged to provide nearly US$6.5 billion in official development assistance (ODA) to Vietnam in 2013, a decline of US$1 billion from last year. 

The 2012 CG Meeting examined Vietnam&#8217;s economic situation and its 2013 priorities, *creating foundations for successfully performing as a middle-income country*, and amendments to the Land Law for comprehensive and sustainable development.

At the meeting, donors including the WB, the UN Development Programme (UNDP), the European Union (EU), the Asian Development Bank (ADB), the International Monetary Fund (IMF), the US, Japan, the Republic of Korea and representatives from Group 4 (G4) applauded the Vietnamese Government&#8217;s efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan&#8217;s cherry blossom project progressing in Hanoi*
12/11/2012 Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) -In an effort to introduce the symbol of Japan to Southeast Asia, a project has embarked on planting 1,000 cherry blossom trees in the Long Bien district of Hanoi.







The project was co-organised by CHUO University President Sanae Miyassugi, Cherry Blossoms Association President Takaoka, and International Scientific Consultants (Inc-ISC) President Suzuki Mari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> You are ironic, I know. Vietnam economy is 10 years behind China. The number of sold cars does not include imported ones. However, if anyone can afford and use car, than there isn´t enough places in the city right now. The people rather use motocycles.



why are they all using motorcycles? is oil very cheap in your country?


----------



## Viet

*NASA leader visits Vietnam*
_12/11/2012 Voice of Vietnam_

(VOV) - Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Thien Nhan has welcomed Administrator *Charles Bolden*&#8217;s visit as a major step toward aerospace technology cooperation between Vietnam and the US.






*Vietnam is developing a satellite image and data processing centre in HCM City* and it wants NASA to share its experience and cooperate in developing aerospace technology, Nhan told Bolden in Hanoi on December 11.


*India strengthens ties with Vietnam*
12/8/2012 Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) - India values Vietnam&#8217;s strategic position in the region and wants to strengthen relations with the Southeast Asian nation.






Mukherjee described difficulties in bilateral economic cooperation as temporary, and believed that the two countries will meet the target of raising two-way trade to US$7 billion in 2015.

VFF President Huynh Dam recalled late Vietnamese Prime Minister Pham Van Dong&#8217;s speech on the exemplary faithful relations between Vietnam and India, and hoped leaders of the two countries will continue strengthening the relations up to their potential.

He confirmed that *Vietnam supports India&#8217;s permanent UN Security Council membership bid, as well as its Look East policy*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Films mark US bombing blitz in Hanoi*
12/11/2012 Voice of Vietnam






Vietnamese people and foreign expatriates will have a chance to relive the most heroic atmosphere of the anti-US time when attending a film week featuring &#8220;*Hanoi-Dien Bien Phu in the Air*&#8221; victory. 81 US planes were shot down including 34 B52s and 5 F11 with many US pilots killed or taken prisoner.











The event, starting on December 12, aims to mark the 40th anniversary the *12 day-and-night battle* against the US B-52 bombing of Hanoi in December 1972 that led to the end of the war between Vietnam and the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

djsjs said:


> why are they all using motorcycles? is oil very cheap in your country?



If you don't know, so you should not speak too much about things you don't know and understand (at first). 
It's something about culture and habits in development of VietNam


----------



## Viet

*Over 62,7000 businesses set up in 11 months*
12/12/2012 VOV






(VOV) -More than 62,700 new businesses were established in the first eleven months of this year, with a total capitalization of almost VND403,000 billion.

The figures were released at a business forum held by the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI) in Hanoi on December 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Methu_Xie

Viet said:


> China economy is number #2 in the world and it locates next to Vietnam, but it ranks #14 out of 96 foreign investors. That says a lot without words.



Silly people expect the foreign capitalism investor to develop their industry
where the money is ,where the capitalist is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Methu_Xie said:


> Silly people expect the foreign capitalism investor to develop their industry
> where the money is ,where the capitalist is.




Without foreign capitalism investors to develop, china is still in Culture Revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, RoK accelerate FTA negotiations*
12/12/2012 VOV






(VOV) - Vietnam and the Republic of Korea discussed ways to speed up negotiations of a free trade agreement (FTA) between the two countries at a workshop in Hanoi on December 12.

Nguyen Cam Tu, Deputy Minister of Industry and Trade, told participants that Vietnam-RoK trade ties have seen a 36fold increase over the past 19 years, from just US$0.5 billion in 1992 to US$18 billion in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Rechoice said:


> Without foreign capitalism investors to develop, china is still in Culture Revolution.


to all the vietnamnese,i hope there are more rational points of view from you.
If you have your own point of view, you must have sufficient grounds.
everyone knows culture revolution ended in 1976 and reform & opening up stared in 1979.


> Silly people expect the foreign capitalism investor to develop their industry
> where the money is ,where the capitalist is.


rough words although, truth it is .foreign investor may help increase employment, but never expect others to help you develop any industry.This is a valuable experience we get during the past 30 years,and is very useful for a industrializing country .believe it or not


----------



## rcrmj

Rechoice said:


> Without foreign capitalism investors to develop, china is still in Culture Revolution.



even with foreign capitalism and your masters donation, vietnam is still like a zoo..

an average $1,500 gdp pony economy, the property price in capital is as much as the property price around London Zoon 4```you really have to be thankful that Chinese private property brookers didnt put too much hot money into this zoo, because your white masters' hot money has already made the bubble too big for your corrupted government to manage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

rcrmj said:


> even with foreign capitalism and your masters donation, vietnam is still like a zoo..
> 
> an average $1,500 gdp pony economy, the property price in capital is as much as the property price around London Zoon 4```you really have to be thankful that Chinese private property brookers didnt put too much hot money into this zoo, because your white masters' hot money has already made the bubble too big for your corrupted government to manage




Vietnam today is China´s past. See data of 2010:





economist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Rechoice said:


> Without foreign capitalism investors to develop, china is still in Culture Revolution.



Without chinese migrants vietnam will be worse than sudan


----------



## Viet

Data 2012

GDP growth: 6.0%
GDP per head: $1,800 (PPP: $3,850)
Inflation: 6.2%
Budget balance: (% GDP) -4.1
Population: 90.4m






source: economist.com


----------



## Rechoice

djsjs said:


> to all the vietnamnese,i hope there are more rational points of view from you.
> If you have your own point of view, you must have sufficient grounds.
> everyone knows culture revolution ended in 1976 and reform & opening up stared in 1979.
> 
> rough words although, truth it is .foreign investor may help increase employment, but never expect others to help you develop any industry.This is a valuable experience we get during the past 30 years,and is very useful for a industrializing country .believe it or not



You know thís photo, I think, and what dóes it means ? Culture Revolution ended 1976 but something like that is available in China until now.






foreign capitalism investors bring money and technology in to China, China can copy as you said: _*This is a valuable experience we get during the past 30 years,and is very useful for a industrializing country *_ is just proved what I stated: Chinese can make also money and forget to make new revolution. Then Bo Xilai is loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Draft law to cut corporate tax rate to 23% *
_Vietnam News | December, 12 2012 _









HA NOI (VNS) &#8211; Corporate income tax rates will fall from 25 per cent to 23 per cent in 2014, under a draft revision to the Law on Corporate Income Taxation issued yesterday by the Ministry of Finance.

"With the change, the country's corporate tax rates will be equal to those in *Thailand *and lower than those of *China*, *Indonesia*, *Malaysia *and the *Philippines*," the ministry said. However, it estimated that the State budget would lose roughly VND12 trillion (US$ 571 million) in the first year of applying the lower rates.

Under the proposed changes to the law, small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) with earnings of less than VND20 billion and a workforce of fewer than 200 workers would enjoyed an even lower rate of 20 per cent.

Preferential rates of 10-20 per cent are also proposed for firms in the fields of education, healthcare, culture, and environment, as well as agricultural co-operatives and credit unions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Methu_Xie

Rechoice said:


> Without foreign capitalism investors to develop, china is still in Culture Revolution.



Do you understand what the industry is that I said?
Heavy industry,a base of a strong manufacturing industry,the capitalist from developed country would not like to help any developing country with improving heavy industry,that is the reason that your country has to rely on weapon trade to equip with arms
even the economy is developing quickly


----------



## EastSea

Chinese were arrested by Vietnam Police.

Vietnam Police The morning of 6-12, police in the division Ho Chi Minh City has been controlled villas F13 is located in the Thao Dien 1, . . At villas , police caught 22 men, 5 women are Taiwanese and Chinese citizens are using high-tech devices such as IP voice,radio, internet ... call the live in China, Taiwan and some Southeast Asian countries to cheating and fraud activities. Upon seeing the police stormed in, an object has to drop through a window to tried to escape. 






Chinese criminals were taken to Police station for futher investigation.

http://nld.com.vn/20121206063454495p0c1019/bat-ngo-***-kich-tom-gon-52-nguoi-trung-quoc-lua-dao.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

*Illegal foreign workers being kicked out of Vietnam* 
Last Updated: Friday, August 17, 2012 08:40:00

Government gets serious about inspecting companies suspected of employing foreigners illegally

The Ministry of Labor, War Invalids and Social Affairs has ordered city and province authorities to check whether or not any local companies are employing foreign workers illegally, and punish them if they are.

Since the decision last week, local authorities are now obliged to report the exact number of foreign workers employed in each locality.

The cities and provinces will also have to report on their localities&#8217; demands for foreign workers and draft new foreign worker management regulations to be submitted to the ministry by the end of September.

The ministry also ordered that undocumented workers, their employees, and the authorities that let them get away with it, all be punished.

Hundreds of Chinese working in Vietnam without the proper paperwork have already been deported as ministries try to quell furor over reports of malpractice by Chinese doctors and claims that Chinese fishermen are working too close to a strategic military base.

Recent headlines have the Vietnamese public worked up that too many jobs that should be given to unemployed locals are going to foreign Chinese.

Since July 17, Vietnamese police have deported 204 Chinese workers from a wood processing company in Binh Phuoc Province and seven fish traders and farmers in Khanh Hoa Province have also been expelled. Local police are also investigating several Chinese nationals accused of working illegally as doctors and nurses at three medical clinics in Ho Chi Minh City.

Whose jobs?

Trinh Hoa Binh, deputy chairman of the Vietnam General Confederation of Labor, told his colleagues at a meeting on July 11 that foreign workers were illegally occupying thousands of jobs that should be available to locals.

He said that statistics from the labor ministry&#8217;s employment department showed that more than 31,000 foreign workers were working in Vietnam without a work permit, while nearly 147,000 Vietnamese workers had lost their jobs in the first quarter of this year.

Since 2009, the number of foreign workers in HCMC has been rising steadily, according to recent reports from the municipal labor department.

Since 2011, the agency has issued fines against 35 companies for illegally employing foreign workers.

Foreign manual laborers can only work in Vietnam for three months maximum, but they are not required to obtain a work permit. For all other jobs, foreigners employed in Vietnam must obtain work permits from the Vietnamese government, unless they work here for less than 3 months. No work permit is required for members or owners of limited companies or joint stock company board members.

So far this year, the HCMC labor department has issued work permits for nearly 2,500 foreigners and has rejected some 380 applications.

Alleged Chinese malpractice death

After 35-year-old Nguyen Thu Phong died mysteriously at the Chinese-owned Maria Clinic on July 14, Hanoi police issued a decision prohibiting four Chinese medical practitioners allegedly involved in the death from leaving Vietnam.

Zhou Ji Anjao, Deng Qin Zhi and Zhang Ling Gong &#8211; three Chinese who treated Phong &#8211; and Dong Chang Rui, chief of the clinic&#8217;s gynecology-family planning ward, are currently on the lam.

Investigators have yet to release the cause of death of the female bank employee, who came to the clinic for a general health checkup after she felt tired on her way home from work. She was pronounced dead at the clinic several hours later.

The Hanoi Health Department told a press conference on July 24 that the four Chinese nationals had in fact successfully fled Vietnam on July 15, the morning following the woman&#8217;s death, despite the order prohibiting them from doing so.

The agency&#8217;s director Nguyen Khac Hien confirmed that his agency had never granted licenses to the four Chinese medical practitioners who were allegedly involved in Phong&#8217;s death.

In June, several clinics employing Chinese doctors in HCMC were fined for various violations, including the employment of unlicensed doctors, the issuance of expired medicines, and waste management violations.

&#8216;Sensitive&#8217; area

Over the past two months, local media reports have claimed that Chinese fish farmers and traders were operating illegally in Khanh Hoa Province&#8217;s Cam Ranh Bay, not far from the Cam Ranh Military Port.

A subsequent inspection led to administrative fines and the deportation of seven Chinese people working as fish farmers and traders.

Earlier, local media reported that hundreds of Chinese farmers were working illegally and owned hundreds of floating fish farms only a couple of hundred meters from the military base.

Tran Dinh Nha, deputy chairman of the National Assembly&#8217;s National Defense and Security Committee, said it was difficult to understand why many Chinese people were working near such a &#8220;sensitive&#8221; area.

He said there should be an investigation to see if the Chinese farmers and traders were operating in Vietnam purely for economic purposes.

&#8220;We should also investigate foreigners working as fishery farmers in all Vietnamese waters and on Vietnamese islands,&#8221; he said.

Management problem

An influx of Chinese working illegally in Vietnam has been reported since last year and a recent Sai Gon Tiep Thi (Saigon Marketing) editorial strictly criticized relevant authorities for failing to control and manage immigration into Vietnam.

In August 2011, Ca Mau authorities found more than 1,000 undocumented Chinese workers employed by Ngu Hoan Company to build a local factory in the southernmost province.

&#8220;The situation has gotten no better despite wide coverage in the media,&#8221; said the editorial.

&#8220;On April 20, Ba Ria-Vung Tau authorities found 15 unregistered Chinese workers at a local textile company. And the most recently on July 1, Thanh Hoa&#8217;s Nghi Son Economic Zone found 229 illegal Chinese workers at the Cong Thanh Cement Factory project&#8230; the Labor Code stipulates strict regulations against local workers and not foreign workers. In reality, many Chinese people have immigrated into Vietnam to work under tourism visas.&#8221;

The editorial said fines against companies employing unlicensed foreign workers, between VND20 million &#8211; VND30 million (US$960-1440) per case, were not high enough to deter violations.

An official in charge of issuing work permits for foreign workers at industrial parks in HCMC said many Chinese laborers apply with fake documents.

&#8220;Some applicants are just 20 years old but produce documents saying that they have five-years working experience in China. We have to issue a work permits for them because it&#8217;s the law,&#8221; he said.

Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Illegal foreign workers being kicked out of Vietnam

-----------------

*Here to stay *
Last Updated: Friday, September 02, 2011 09:00:00

Vietnam has to get very tough or the flood of illegal Chinese workers will continue











Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Here to stay

The best way is kick they out of Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Nation turns around current account deficit*
_Thanh Dat | vir.com.vn | Dec 10, 2012 14:23 pm_






After eight years of suffering from a current account deficit, Vietnam will enjoy a surplus this year despite a turbulent economy.

The World Bank in Vietnam&#8217;s lead economist Deepak Mishra last week announced that in 2012 *Vietnam would earmark a current account surplus, including a trade surplus for the first time since 2005.*

&#8220;This is quite good news, though the figures are not so high. This is thanks to export growth largely by foreign enterprises. Also the current account surplus is attributed to a rise in remittances,&#8221; Mishra said

According to the World Bank&#8217;s calculation methodology, Vietnam&#8217;s current account surplus would be 2.7 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP), or $3.7 billion and the trade surplus would be 4.7 per cent of GDP, or $3.45 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*German bank funds rural power project in Vietnam*
12/13/2012 4:39:13 PM VOV






Tens of thousands of rural residents in four provinces of Vietnam will get better access to electricity supply via a newly-launched project funded by a German bank.

The project, which was kicked off on December 12 in the central province of Nghe An, covers the upgrading and building of new power grids in Nghe An and three northern provinces of Bac Giang, Vinh Phuc and Phu Tho.

It has a total investment of over VND1.94 trillion (about US$92 million), of which almost VND1.5 trillion is sourced by a loan from the *German Resconstruction Credit Institute* (Kreditanstalt fur Wiederaufbau, KFW): 77,3%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best way is kick they out of Vietnam*


*

The efficiency of their work is 5-6 times of viets,while salary is only about 3-4 times.so everyone of these workers can save 2-3 labor force for vietnam.*


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam warned of refinery overkill *
_Last Updated: Tuesday, December 11, 2012 09:00:00
Thanh Nien News
_




_Dung Quat, Vietnam&#8217;s only oil refinery, in the central province of Quang Ngai. A series of new refineries is planned to be built in the country, but critics warn against it.
_

Energy-hungry Vietnam, heavily reliant on imported oil products, may face a completely different problem the next decade *when a series of new refineries become operational.
*
Experts say that without a good strategy, the country will not have enough crude for the plants to process and it may end up with an excessive amount of fuel that it cannot sell.

Currently Vietnam only has *one oil refinery*, Dung Quat, which meets one-third of its demand for oil products. The plant aims to raise its capacity from 135,000 barrels per day to as much as 240,000 barrels per day. 

Oil and gas group *PetroVietnam*, the owner of Dung Quat, is also planning two more refineries &#8211; the Nghi Son Plant in the central province of Thanh Hoa and a petrochemical complex in southern Vietnam.

Construction of the 200,000 bpd *Nghi Son Refinery* was originally scheduled to start in the first quarter of 2011 but has been delayed due to difficulties with preparation procedures. PetroVietnam, Kuwait Petroleum International, Japan&#8217;s Idemitsu Kosan Co., and Mitsui Chemicals &#8211; the four investors behind the US$7 billion refinery &#8211; are expected to sign an engineering and construction contract this month to commence the project soon.

Tran Ngoc Nam, deputy CEO of Petrolimex, Vietnam&#8217;s largest fuel distributor, said the company is looking for investors to build the Nam Van Phong Refinery in the central province of Khanh Hoa with a capacity of 200,000 bpd.

He said plans are being drawn up on raising funds and which crude sources will be tapped.

*Thailand&#8217;s PTT Pcl.*, is planning to build another US$28.7 billion refinery, also in central Vietnam, with a capacity of 660,000 bpd. Works on the plant, which would be one of the largest in the world, may begin in 2016.

Meanwhile, construction plans for the *Vung Ro Refinery *in central Vietnam were revised in October after a two-year delay. Investment in the plant, made by UK&#8217;s Technostar Management Ltd., and Russia&#8217;s Telloil, has been raised to $3.2 billion.

Another project in the Mekong Delta city of Can Tho has not made any progress since it received an investment license in 2008. The cost estimate for the plant has been cut from $500 million to $350 million, but no commencement date has been announced. 

Experts say once all these projects become operational,* Vietnam may face a shortage of crude oil.
*
Tran Viet Ngai, chairman of the Vietnam Energy Association, said if the country does not find new oil reserves, current resources, which can provide 14-15 million tons of crude oil per year, would not be enough for the new refineries.

Dung Quat by itself needs large volumes of crude oil, he said, adding exports would have to be cut.

Statistics from* PV Oil*, an arm of PetroVietnam, show that it is supplying Dung Quat with 6.5 million tons of crude oil per year.

Ngai said the plan is for new projects to process *crude oil imported from the Middle East and South America* for both local consumption and exports, but this is not likely to be a cost-effective solution.

Imported materials could make locally-produced oil products more expensive than refined products bought from other countries, he said.

Vietnam does need new refineries to be more energy independent and add value to its exports, instead of selling only crude oil, but the number of plants needed should be considered carefully, Ngai said.

All the projects announced so far, along with Dung Quat, will be able to produce a combined *60 million tons* of fuel every year, including gasoline, diesel and liquefied petroleum gas.

Vietnam&#8217;s consumption of oil products now stands at *15 million tons* per year and is projected to rise to *27 million* in 2025. That means the country&#8217;s refining capacity will be more than double the domestic demand then.

An expert who asked not to be named said a large output is not necessarily a cause for worry. However, that means Vietnam has to position itself as a fuel supplier for neighboring countries too, he said.

Local plants, therefore, have to be capable of helping Vietnam compete against other fuel exporting countries in the region, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

djsjs said:


> The efficiency of their work is 5-6 times of viets,while salary is only about 3-4 times.so everyone of these workers can save 2-3 labor force for vietnam.



Can you prove it!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Military telecom firm gains foothold in Cameroon*
Tuoitrenews
Updated : Fri, December 14, 2012,12:00 PM (GMT+0700)








Viettel Cameroun S.A.R.L, a joint venture between the Vietnamese military-run Viettel Group and Bestinver Cameroun S.A.R.L, has been licensed to be the third mobile service operator in Cameroon.

The company has won over other rival bidders including India's Bharti Airtel Ltd., Maroc Telecom and Korea Telecom for a mobile telecom tender that was launched earlier this year.

With a $400 million investment, Viettel "will be covering some 81 percent of the national territory when it goes operational; and will use second and third generation (2G &#8211; 3G) technologies," said Minister of Telecommunications Jean Pierre Biyiti Bi-Essam in a statement released late Monday.


----------



## Viet

*11 direct flights Can Tho and Taiwan during Tet*
Tuoi Tre | Updated : Fri, December 14, 2012,9:32 AM (GMT+0700)






As many as 11 direct return flights between Can Tho city and Taiwan will be launched during the 2013 Tet holiday, said Can Tho Branch Director of Vietnam Airlines on December 13.

The flights aim to save money and time for overseas Vietnamese passengers that want to return Can Tho and the Mekong Delta provinces for the lunar New year, the most important festival in Vietnam which will fall by the middle of February next year.

This is the fourth year Vietnam Airlines has opened such flights.



*Japan's MUFG to buy 20% of VietinBank for $720 mln*
Reuters
Updated : Thu, December 13, 2012,4:02 PM (GMT+0700)






_Clouds are reflected in the window of the Mitsubishi Tokyo UFJ Bank (MUFG) in Tokyo in November 2009. Photo: Reuters_


TOKYO &#8211; Japan's Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ plans to buy 20 percent of VietinBank from the Vietnamese government for about 60 billion yen (US$720 million), a source close to the deal said, as Japan's cash-rich big banks expand into fast-growing Southeast Asian market.


----------



## Viet

*80 percent of domestic consumers using Vietnamese goods by 2015*
12/14/2012 7:17:51 PM VOV





_Buy Vietnam campaign_

(VOV) - By 2015, around 80 percent of Vietnamese consumers will favour Vietnamese goods, and 90 percent of rural and mountainous communes will have access to stores stocking domestically produced products.

In his speech, Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai said that the campaign has helped with curbing inflation, stablising the macro economy, and made businesses aware of its role in the countrys socio-economic development.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, US amend air transport agreement*
12/14/2012 8:52:45 AM VOV






(VOV) - Minister of Transport Dinh La Thang and the United States Ambassador to Vietnam David Shear have signed an agreement on the amendments to the Vietnam-US Bilateral Air Transport Agreement.

It is particularly relevant to the national flag carrier, Vietnam Airlines, which is preparing to launch a direct route that will link Vietnam and the US.


----------



## Viet

*RoK funds welfare complex in Quang Nam*
Nhan Dan: 11:23PM (GMT+7), Thu, December 13, 2012





_At the ground-breaking ceremony ( Image: VNA )_

Construction of an US$4.65 million educational welfare complex was started on December 12 in Tam Ky city, the central province of Quang Nam.

The complex funded by the Korean Lotus Village organisation from the Republic of Korea (RoK), will comprise facilities for the elderly and people with disabilities, as well as a foreign language training centre and a kindergarten.


----------



## Viet

*Nam Trieu shipyard launches 56,200-tonne bulk carrier*
Posted on December 17, 2012 TalkVietnam






Nhan Dan &#8211; The Nam Trieu Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (NASICO) delivered a 56,200 tonne bulk carrier named Vosco Sunrise, on December 16 to the Vietnam Ocean Shipping Company (VOSCO).

Vosco Sunrise, which is 190 metres long and 32.26 metres wide was designed by Japanese company IHI Marine United Inc and certified by the Japanese ship classification society NK and the Vietnam Vehicle Registration Agency.

The bulk carrier features five holds and four state-of-the-art cranes and is powered by an 8,890 kW main engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kolaps

The problem with Vietnam economy, is their people are too hostile to many East Asia countries. Which is making other people think twice dealing a business or investing in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastSea

Kolaps said:


> The problem with Vietnam economy, is their people are too hostile to many East Asia countries. Which is making other people think twice dealing a business or investing in Vietnam.



You can think more time than twice, if you want to do it.


----------



## Viet

*Starbucks primping for debut in Vietnam market*
_Minh Thien | vir.com.vn | Dec 18, 2012 10:50 am_







Starbucks, the world&#8217;s largest and most famous coffeehouse company, is planning to open its first Vietnam outlet in mid January in Ho Chi Minh City, a spokesman for the company said last week.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> *Starbucks primping for debut in Vietnam market*
> _Minh Thien | vir.com.vn | Dec 18, 2012 10:50 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks, the world&#8217;s largest and most famous coffeehouse company, is planning to open its first Vietnam outlet in mid January in Ho Chi Minh City, a spokesman for the company said last week.



envy!
my county still donn't have Starbucks
is it so important for your country that you should upload this news here ?


----------



## Viet

*$1 billion IP ready to emerge*
| vir.com.vn | Dec 18, 2012 11:03 am






N&G Corporation, a Vietnam&#8217;s private domestic property developer, this week will start construction of its $1 billion industrial park to serve *supporting industries* in Hanoi.

*Teaming up Japanese investors*, the firm envisions that the project (Hanssip) is expected to cover an area of 640 hectares in the capital&#8217;s Phu Xuyen district. The site is situated on the Phap Van-Cau Gie-Ninh Binh expressway, about 85 kilometres from Haiphong port and 60km from Noi Bai international airport.

When operational, Hanssip is expected to accommodate 200 supporting industries enterprises to supply parts and components for garment, textile and leather shoes makers, electronic and automobile manufacturers.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> envy!
> my county still donn't have Starbucks
> is it so important for your country that you should upload this news here ?



Dude, for China, the news may not be worth to be mentioned here. But I think for us (or for me) the news is nice. It is a sign that Vietnam has become a "normal" country. By the way we love coffee house. That is the place where we sit with friends and talk about everything, day and night.





Vietnam café

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Viet said:


> *Starbucks primping for debut in Vietnam market*
> _Minh Thien | vir.com.vn | Dec 18, 2012 10:50 am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks, the world&#8217;s largest and most famous coffeehouse company, is planning to open its first Vietnam outlet in mid January in Ho Chi Minh City, a spokesman for the company said last week.





Noooooooooooo - why are you guys falling for an overhyped coffee chain? I love Vietnamese coffee and I do not want to see that replaced with some fancy chain 

Couple of months back I vouched that Vietnamese coffee is the best in the world here in another thread and a picture I posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

I think it is time (for some of us who likes) to move from the street to a coffee house. It is cleaner and nicer. 





street café





garden café

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Haiti welcomes Vietnamese investors*
12/18/2012 12:01:55 PM VOV






(VOV) - PM Laurent Salvador Lamothe has called on Vietnamese businesses to invest in rice production, machinery assembling, power generation, and infrastructure construction.






Lamothe, who is in Hanoi on an official visit to Vietnam, told Vietnam News Agency on December 17 that Haiti and Vietnam signed a joint statement, specifying cooperation areas, including aquaculture and rice cultivation.


----------



## Viet

*Japan electronics maker opens plant*
12/18/2012 Vietnam News











BINH DUONG (VNS) &#8212; *Matsumura Electronics Industry Viet Nam* has opened an electronic circuit factory in the southern province of Binh Duong.

The factory was built on a 1.5 ha area in My Phuoc 3 Industrial Park, with invested capital of US$6.5 million. The factory produces electronic circuits for use in family equipment and machinery.

These products will be exported to Japan and other Asian countries.-VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Government looks to boost social housing*





_Apartments for low-income earners in Ha Noi's Gia Lam district. Such social housing projects should be affordable for people on low salaries. &#8212; VNA/VNS Photo Tuan Anh_

HA NOI (VNS)&#8212; Social housing developers urged the Government to lower housing prices to make decent life more affordable for low-income citizens.

Specific suggestions included decreasing the minimal area of flats, providing investors with "clean" sites [where investors would not be responsible for land clearance] and proper basic infrastructure, exempting them from land-use tax and value-added tax and offering soft loans.

At present, each square meter in a social housing project costs VND10.6 million to VND13 million *(US$ 504 &#8211; $620)*. Eligible customers are allowed to pay in installments, but many of them have returned booked houses, claiming they "cannot afford" them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*ADB&#8217;s US$212 mil loan for safe water project*
12/18/2012 VOV






The* Asian Development Bank* (ADB) will provide US$212 million to continue a project improving water service delivery to more than three million Vietnamese people.

The funding is the second tranche of a* US$1 billion loan* framework approved in 2011, designed to deliver an estimated 500,000 poor households their first-ever piped water connection. Vietnam achieved 92 percent overall coverage for urban water supply in 2006&#8212;albeit with uneven service levels&#8212;but over the next 10 years, more than 15 million people will receive improved water service under ADB financing.


----------



## Viet

*Phan Vu exports concrete pipes to Japan*
_December 18, 2012 Talk Vietnam
_





_Concrete pipes with diameter of 800 millimeters are loaded onto a ship for export to Japan - Photo: Kinh Luan_

Phan Khac Long, chairman cum CEO of Phan Vu, said the fact that *Japan *had accepted product quality of Phan Vu opened up opportunities for the company to ship concrete pipes to other markets rather than only *Cambodia *as of now.

&#8220;In 2010, we won confidence of Japan Pile Corp., the leading concrete pipe manufacturer of Japan, and last year they became the largest shareholder of Phan Vu with a 49% stake in the Phan Vu Quang Binh project.&#8221;

&#8220;The plant is scheduled to start operation next year with advanced technology transferred from Japan Pile, enough to meet the strict requirements of *Japanese Industrial Standard *(JIS) A5373-2004,&#8221; Long told the Daily.

The shipment consisting of 151 concrete pipes worth some US$200,000 is for export to Wakachiku Construction Co. in Japan, marking the beginning of the business relationship between Phan Vu and Wakachiku Construction.

Masahiro Tatsumi, project manager of Wakachiku Construction, told local reporters that before choosing Vietnam, his company had surveyed the quality of centrifugal concrete pipes made in *China*, *Thailand*, *Malaysia *and *Indonesia*.

&#8220;In the coming time, we will continue to buy products of Phan Vu to build large projects like airports, seaports, bridges and tunnels,&#8221; he said.

Speaking at a press briefing on this event, Long informed Phan Vu had signed a contract with *Taiwan*&#8217;s Formosa to supply pre-stressed concrete pipes worth US$75 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam reports nearly 1 million unemployed people*
Posted on December 18, 2012 Written by vietnamplus 






Of Vietnam&#8217;s 53.1 million work force aged 15 and above, 984,000 were unemployed as of October 1, 2012 &#8211; an *unemployment rate of 2.01 percent.
*
According to a report, jointly conducted by the General Statistics Office (GSO) and the International Labour Organisation (ILO), released on December 18, on the country&#8217;s 2012 employment survey, 1,369,000 (2.74 percent) people were out of work due to an economy that cannot create enough jobs for new and old workers.


----------



## Viet

Kolaps said:


> The problem with Vietnam economy, is their people are too hostile to many East Asia countries. Which is making other people think twice dealing a business or investing in Vietnam.



We are hostile to many East Asia countries?
I just wonder how did you draw this shitty conclusion?


----------



## tomboy666

pretty much every so called made in vietnam are all the froeign invested factory from taiwan from china, from south korea, from japan, its pretty funny a vietnamese are so proud of their so called economy made by foreigners , lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

tomboy666 said:


> pretty much every so called made in vietnam are all the froeign invested factory from taiwan from china, from south korea, from japan, its pretty funny a vietnamese are so proud of their so called economy made by foreigners , lol



we do what other countries in the region ASEAN did in the past, he he. Taiwan and China was in same way. Developing is made step by step, no big jump forward can not help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Rechoice said:


> we do what other countries in the region ASEAN did in the past, he he. Taiwan and China was in same way. Developing is made step by step, no big jump forward can not help.



That's right, Indonesia did the same thing back in 1970's. But the thing that Vietnam should aware is the global slowdown. In 1970's Indonesia, Malaysia, and Thailand did the same thing as Vietnam does nowadays, attracting foreign investors to boost the economy and when Asia was facing financial crisis in 1998, countries that had relied on foreign investment fell into the same hole, stake outflow. Started from Thailand, Malaysia, and finally Indonesia like domino, and since then Thailand, Malaysia, and Indonesia are no longer relying on foreign investment and their economy is doing well, better than when they were still relying on foreign investment.Vietnam should be careful to play the economy that driven by foreign investment, the price that you should pay is always cheap labors, and when those laborers strike the government to increase the minimum wage, it's a sign for foreign investor to pack their things and move to other cheap labors source. Hope for the best for Vietnam !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

*Indonesia's Semen Gresik Acquires Vietnam's Thang Long Cement*








State-Owned Enterprises Minister Dahlan Iskan explores the Thang Long cement factory in Quang Ninh, Vietnam on Tuesday. State-owned cement factory Semen Gresik (Persero) Tbk has acquired 70 percent of Thang Long Cement Joint Stock Company&#8217;s (TLCC) shares worth US$157 million. Semen Gresik aims to be the biggest state-owned enterprise within the next five years. (JP/Indra Harsaputra)

JAKARTA: *PT Semen Gresik Tbk is eyeing 60%-80% of Vietnam-based cement manufacturer Thang Long Cement Company.*

The SMGR-coded company will finalize the acquisition over the subsidiary of Hanoi General Export Import Joint Stock Company (GELEXIMCO) on December 18, said SMGR&#8217;s President Director Dwi Soetjipto.

SMGR has signed a conditional sale purchase agreement last month to take over most of Thang Long Cement Company shares. Dwi refused to detail the total figure and investment.

&#8220;We *will acquire more than 60% but less than 80%.* After we seal the *agreement on December 18*, We will announce the details,&#8221; he told BIsnis, Tuesday (12/13).

SMGR has prepared internal cash as much as *US$200 million- US$300 million* for regional expansion in the next three years. *Besides Vietnam*, the Company is also planning to expand to* Myanmar.*

*As for Myanmar*, the state-controlled cement manufacturer will *construct a new plant *in cooperation with local partner in the second half of 2013.

&#8220;We might establish a joint venture.&#8221;

The expansion is a strategic move to become a leader in regional cement markets and become the first step for SMGR to expand outside Indonesia, explained Dwi.

Based on Bisnis&#8217;s data, *Thang Long Cement Company has 2.3 million ton production capacity* and owns two permits to construct new plants in Quang Ninh and Binc Phuoc, Vietnam. (t05/msw)

Semen Gresik Acquires Thang Long Cement - Bisnis.com

Intra-Region cooperation like this should be the main goal for Indonesia's companies as more and more South East Asian countries are growing rapidly, especially Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

@tomboy666
pls do not post such cruel fotos!
Pls remain on topic


----------



## Sasquatch

*Please stick to the main topic and keep it civil otherwise it's infractions. *


----------



## ahfatzia

*A cadre's views*


*On the Party*: "Comrades now working don't yet have a pension but sooner or later, we'll all be eligible for our retirement pay, and we hope every one of us will draw it in full. I'm explaining this so that each of you realizes that defending our nation and socialist ideology covers a lot of things, and among these is the very practical fact that we are protecting our own pensions and the pensions of those who will come after us... So, I have to say clearly, we must do everything we can to protect our socialist Vietnamese regime at all costs." 

*On the United States:* "To tell the truth, the US is implementing a two-faced policy. One face uses Vietnam as an advanced force to block China. The other face employs every means to destroy the long-standing solidarity between the people of Vietnam and the people of China. ... The Americans really want to set up a naval base at Cam Ranh Bay, one of the three best harbors in the world. ... The Americans are pushing a strategy of 'peaceful change' [of the Vietnamese regime] and they seek to implement it through 'educational cooperation' with us." 

*On Russia*: "Resurgent, with an economy powered by endless reserves of oil and gas and cutting edge defense industries, what does Russia want of us?... It is intent on returning to East Asia. In the past, Russia gave strong support to our army and navy. Now through us, they see a way back to the region. The Russians have a high opinion of Vietnam. They see us as loyal and faithful. ... and like the Americans, they really want us to rent Cam Ranh Bay to them. ... which of course we're not going to do."

*On Iran: *"There are 1.1 billion Muslims between us and Europe. They are warrior peoples... who want to remold the world according to Allah's plan. Now the Islamic Republic of Iran is determined to pursue its nuclear development plan to secure a peaceful environment. I won't go into whether Iran is building nuclear weapons or not... but certainly the Iranians have enough strength to defend their interests."

*On North Korea:* "Its people are economically poor, but overflowing with love of country, like us Vietnamese in the 1960s and '70s. They're on a war footing. They launch rockets ... and get respect. Whatever the North Koreans say, they do. They're also determined to become a nuclear nation. They cause the big countries to lose sleep worrying about their rockets. That's something we need to study." 

*On China:* (A 20 minutes digression on historical relationships) Eventually he got to China's economic take-off under former leader Deng Xiaoping and "Deng's burning desire", mastery of the South China Sea.

"Defensive considerations and the lure of vast supplies of oil and gas not far from home are driving China's policy". That's made China the principal threat to Vietnam's claims to its offshore waters and islands. But not the only threat".

"We must never forget that they've invaded us over and over, yet we also must always remember that China made great sacrifices to supply us in our wars against France and the US. We must not seem ungrateful for that." 

*On American support*: "They never have and never will treat us well. If they're nice here, if they praise us there, support us in the South China Sea, it's because they're trying to use a small fish to catch a big one." 

*On strategy*: "The first principal of Vietnam's strategy therefore must be to safeguard its independence and self-determination, but it must also give top priority to preserving a peaceful environment. This was not an easy task, indeed a contradictory one, and the key to accomplishing it is preserving solidarity between the people of Vietnam and the people of China".

*Four things must avoid*: "Military confrontation, economic confrontation, isolation and dependence on a foreign country". 

*On what the teachers of Vietnam should do*: "It's up to all of you school leaders. "The Party expects you to manage your kids. If we find that students from your school are taking part in demonstrations, you can be sure there will be a black mark on your record." 

*Speaker* - Colonel Tran Dang Thanh, a teacher at Vietnam's top military college.

*Audiences* - Deans and professors drawn from Hanoi's many universities. 

(Note: No recording supposed to have taken place)


Asia Times Online :: State secrets revealed in Vietnam


----------



## EastSea

*Sumitomo Life to buy HSBC's stake in Vietnam insurer*







By Taiga Uranaka
TOKYO | Thu Dec 20, 2012 12:06pm GMT
(Reuters) - Sumitomo Life Insurance Co SMTLI.UL said on Thursday it is buying HSBC Holding's (HSBA.L) (0005.HK) 18 percent stake in Vietnamese insurer Baoviet Holdings BVH.HM for about $340 million, the latest Japanese acquisition in Southeast Asia.

Faced with weak growth prospects at home and a strong yen, Japanese banks and insurers are stepping up overseas expansion.

For Sumitomo Life, the deal represents success after an earlier setback. It had tied up with Vietnam Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development (Agribank) with the intention of setting up a life insurance joint venture in the country. But the plan was shelved last year, prompting the Japanese company to seek a new partner.

For HSBC, the deal marks further progress on Chief Executive Stuart Gulliver's plan to exit non-core businesses. Earlier this month the bank sold a minority stake in China's Ping An Insurance (2318.HK). HSBC also sold its general insurance business to French insurer Axa (AXAF.PA) and Australia's QBE Insurance Group Ltd (QBE.AX) earlier this year.

HSBC paid $360 million to buy the 18 percent stake in Baoviet in two tranches in 2007 and 2009.

Sumitomo Life, one of Japan's top four life insurers, said it will acquire the stake for about 7.1 trillion Vietnam dong ($340.3 million). The transaction is subject to regulators' approval.

Last week, a source with knowledge of the matter said Japan's biggest bank, Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc (8306.T), plans to buy 20 percent of VietinBank CTG.HM from the Vietnamese government for about $720 million.

Japanese insurers are attracted to the growth potential of Southeast Asian markets as life insurance markets are currently very small. Vietnam's market was worth just $818 million in 2011 in terms of premiums, compared with Japan's $524.7 billion that year, according to Swiss Re's Sigma Report.

Vietnam's life insurance penetration rate, a measure of how much a country's population spends on life insurance, was just 0.7 percent in 2011, compared with 8.8 percent in Japan and 3.6 percent in the United States, according to Swiss Re.

Reuters this month reported that Japan's Dai-ichi Life Insurance Co Ltd (8750.T) and Fukoku Mutual Life Insurance Co were among companies shortlisted to buy a minority stake in Indonesia's Panin Life for about $200 million.

(Reporting by Taiga Uranaka; Editing by Muralikumar Anantharaman and Elaine Hardcastle)


----------



## cnleio

NICE thread, more to learn. Ths all bros.


----------



## beijingwalker

Vietnams Trade deficit with China tops $14.5 bln, up 21%
Thu, December 20, 2012,4:15 PM (GMT+0700)


> Vietnams trade deficit with China in 11 months of this year has widened to as much as US$14.5 billion, a rise of 20.8% from the same period last year, according to figures from the Department of Industry and Trade.
> 
> Chinese imports topped $25.7 billion, while the country has only exported $11.2 billion worth of products to China, the ministry said.
> 
> Remarkably, in November alone, as many as six commodities reached an import turnover from China of more than $1 billion.
> 
> Specifically, Vietnam imported last month a combined $4.7 billion worth of Chinese machinery; mobile phones and spare parts, $2.9 billion; and fuel products, $1.2 billion.
> 
> Earlier in an interview with Nguoi Lao Dong newspaper, Dao Ngoc Chuong, deputy head of the Asia  Pacific Market Agency under the Ministry of Industry and Trade, said the trade deficit with China is normal.
> 
> Most of the imports from China are necessary for our domestic productions, and if it were not China, we would still have to import them from other countries, the newspaper quoted him as saying in its October 4 coverage.
> 
> Itd be better to import from China than other markets thanks to the geographical advantages and reasonable prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

the deficit will only increase in near future, vietnam's industrial output is merely 40billion for their 91 million population


----------



## cnleio

LOL,i know why Vietnamese official urgently jumped out and said "China don't use trade as the weapon"
They wanna WARN ?! Let the 'weapon' work. And i believe Vietnamese could earn more $14.5 billion from other country. China not the only HUGE market for Vietnam's export trade,isn't it???


----------



## EastSea

beijingwalker said:


> Vietnams Trade deficit with China tops $14.5 bln, up 21%
> Thu, December 20, 2012,4:15 PM (GMT+0700)



Link, pls. 
Deficit trading with China is big problem for Vietnam. 



> The overall balance of 2012 towards a record surplus
> 
> In 2012, the overall balance surplus of Vietnam can go towards a record in 2007 year ...The State Bank recently held a meeting about trading of Vietnam for this year with representatives of the international financial and monetary institutions and foreign credit institutions agencies in Vietnam. Here, a significant predictor of overall balance in 2012 is given. Speaking at the meeting, Deputy Governor State Bank said Le Minh Hung said, 2012, Vietnam has achieved remarkable success as inflation decline, estimated to about 7% for the year; GDP growth is expected to reach about 5.2% a year; especially the overall balance surplus is forecast at a record $ 10 billion, much higher than the forecasts are made.










Cán cân t


----------



## grey boy 2

Trade deficit with China tops $14.5 bln, up 21% - Latest Business, economy, stocks, finance news from Vietnam on TuoiTreNews


----------



## EastSea

grey boy 2 said:


> Trade deficit with China tops $14.5 bln, up 21% - Latest Business, economy, stocks, finance news from Vietnam on TuoiTreNews



Thks for link.
If we can do balancing in trade with China, surplus to this year can reach 24,5 bill U$S.


----------



## terranMarine

They don't need China, Japan is enough to replace us as trading partner.


----------



## cirr

What's the latest on the high-speed railway that Japan is supposed to be helping build in Vietnam?

Don't tell me that nothing will materialize when the Thailand HSR, built with the aids of Chinese technoloy and financial support, goes into operation.


----------



## Sanchez

If all Chinese men are allowed to install a second wife which they import from Vietnam, then Viets can reverse the deficits...


----------



## EastSea

cirr said:


> What's the latest on the high-speed railway that Japan is supposed to be helping build in Vietnam?
> 
> Don't tell me that nothing will materialize when the Thailand HSR, built with the aids of Chinese technoloy and financial support, goes into operation.



The project is under feasibility study step before submit to Govt to get approval.



Sanchez said:


> If all Chinese men are allowed to install a second wife which they import from Vietnam, then Viets can reverse the deficits...



It's reported that chinese did it in Africa.
Read. or here.


----------



## EastSea

*Son La hydro-electric power plant launches fifth turbine*







Son La hydro-electric power plant launches fifth turbine - Industries - VietNam News
HA NOI - Viet Nam's largest hydro-electric power plant in the northern mountainous province of Son La today launched a trial run of its fifth turbine with a capacity of 400 MW.
The Son La Hydro-electric power plant's fifth turbine is expected to be connected to the national grid in four days, and the final turbine will be operational by August, three years ahead of schedule.
Construction of the VND37 trillion (US$1.8 billion) power plant began in December 2005. When fully operational, the 2,400MW plant will be able to supply 10.2 billion kWh of electricity a year. --VNS


----------



## beijingwalker

Vietnam growth at 13 year-low in 2012 
Last Updated: Monday, December 24, 2012 03:00:00


> Vietnam's economic growth slowed to the weakest pace in 13 years in 2012, official figures showed Monday, piling more pressure on the government.
> 
> Gross domestic product (GDP) grew by 5.03 percent this year, according to the General Statistics Office, missing a government target of 5.2 percent which had already been lowered from an earlier forecast.
> 
> In 2011 the economy expanded by 5.9 percent.
> 
> "Economic growth is falling sharply. It's not a recession but the figure is too low," said Vu Dinh Anh, deputy director of the state-backed Institute of Economy and Finance.
> 
> "Growth won't be very positive in 2013 either," Anh added.
> 
> There are signs of rising public dissatisfaction over the state of the economy.
> 
> In October the communist party as well as Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung admitted to mistakes in their economic stewardship.
> 
> The country faces growing worries about inflation, bank debts, falling foreign direct investment and a string of financial scandals among state-owned firms such as shipbuilder Vinashin.
> 
> In an attempt to boost struggling companies, Vietnam's central bank on Monday reduced its key interest rates for the sixth time this year.
> 
> The refinancing rate -- charged on loans to commercial banks -- was cut to nine percent from 10 percent while the discount rate was lowered to seven percent from eight percent.
> 
> Vietnam launched a string of interest rate rises in 2011 to prevent the economy from overheating and to rein in double-digit inflation, but with growth slowing the authorities this year resumed monetary stimulus efforts.
> 
> The economy showed signs of picking up pace slightly towards the end of 2012, with GDP growing 5.44 percent in the fourth quarter from a year earlier, after a rise of 5.05 percent in the third quarter, the data showed.
> 
> Inflation slowed to 6.8 percent in December year-on-year from 7.08 percent in November, the General Statistics Office said.
> 
> Vietnam also logged a trade surplus in 2012 for the first time since 1993, totalling 284 million dollars, but that was largely because of the weak domestic economy, it added.
> 
> "The main reason for the trade surplus this year was a slowdown in domestic production and consumption, so imports grew much more slowly than exports," the office said.
> 
> Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily | Vietnam growth at 13 year-low in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

5% is not too bad, considering the global economic downturn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

but it's base is vey low,it's like nothing there,when you are at the very bottom,the only way is to go up.that tiny country is a bottom feeder in this world.


----------



## itaskol

the GDP growth of china in 2012 is also bad. only 7.7%
2012GDP7.7%


----------



## EastSea

5,2 % is better USA and Japan, first and thrird powers in economy, but China is best, congratuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PITA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> 5% is not too bad, considering the global economic downturn.



They are quite industrious and resourceful people and will find a way out of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

every countries suffer the same problem with GDP growth in 2012. bad year.

and btw. india growth is also worse as forecast.
India Economic Report - December 2012 » TheCityUK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

EastSea said:


> 5,2 % is better USA and Japan, first and thrird powers in economy, but China is best, congratuation.



they are ultra developed countries``how you compare vietnam to them`??


----------



## itaskol

2012 GDP growth for Brics countries.
1.china 7,7% lower than forecast
2.russia 3.7% S&P lowers 2012 Russian GDP growth forecast to 3.7% from 4.1%
S&P lowers 2012 Russian GDP growth forecast to 3.7% from 4.1% » Interfax News Wire :: Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan and Central Asia
3.india arround 5.5% India Economic Report - December 2012 » TheCityUK lower than forecast
4.Brazil only 1 prozent "Brazil Central Bank cuts GDP growth forecast" 
Brazil Central Bank cuts GDP growth forecast - Telegraph
5.south africa 2.6%

the brics countries should thank china


----------



## cirr

Being a tiny economy with a huge population&#65292;Vietnam should be able to grow 10% plus for decades&#12290;

Low growth rate but sky-high inflation&#12290;

What's wrong&#65311;What are the root problems&#65311;


----------



## karan21

itaskol said:


> 2012 GDP growth for Brics countries.
> 1.china 7,7% lower than forecast
> 2.russia 3.7% S&P lowers 2012 Russian GDP growth forecast to 3.7% from 4.1%
> S&P lowers 2012 Russian GDP growth forecast to 3.7% from 4.1% » Interfax News Wire :: Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan and Central Asia
> 3.india arround 5.5% India Economic Report - December 2012 » TheCityUK lower than forecast
> 4.Brazil only 1 prozent "Brazil Central Bank cuts GDP growth forecast"
> Brazil Central Bank cuts GDP growth forecast - Telegraph
> 5.south africa 2.6%
> 
> the brics countries should thank china



I am optimistic that India will hit 6% for 2012. Lets seee how the last quarter comes. China might actually have to be satisfied with 7.5%.


----------



## cirr

itaskol said:


> the GDP growth of china in 2012 is also bad. only 7.7%
> 2012GDP7.7%



7.8-7.9% for the whole of 2012.


----------



## itaskol

cirr said:


> Being a tiny economy with a huge population&#65292;Vietnam should be able to grow 10% plus for decades&#12290;
> 
> Low growth rate but sky-high inflation&#12290;
> 
> What's wrong&#65311;What are the root problems&#65311;


the best years for vietnam in the past ten years were 2005-2007( around 8,5 prozent growth)

Vietnam GDP growth

that is also the reason why the oil in SCS are so important for vietnam.
they need more natural resource to keep growth fast.
that is also the reason why the oil in scs are important for china.


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese economy bounced back strong during the second half of the year and all economists are very optimistic about China's 2013.


----------



## xuxu1457

Not bad , account the bad international environment


----------



## AViet

karan21 said:


> I am optimistic that India will hit 6% for 2012. Lets seee how the last quarter comes. China might actually have to be satisfied with 7.5%.



India depends much on China for growth. It has to import equipment from China for telecom, power plant, railways and other technologies. Of course it can import from other countries, but at much higher price, which is almost impossible for a very poor country, even though the current Indian government, lead by Singh, keeps an anti-China attitude. Therefore, there was a U-turn in 2011 decision from Indian government to permit import of Huawei telecom gear after a couple of months of banning. It also depends much on its export of raw material to China. If Narendra Modi, a pro-China politician from Gurajat, become Indian prime minister in 2013 or 2014, i am not sure, then India will become even more dependent on China, just like another Pakistan. 

For Vietnam, 2012 is a bad year, but not very bad. Although growth rate is lowest in 13 years at 5.03%, but inflation is low, too (6.8%). Export has increased by 18.4% to US$ 114.6 billions and import at 114.3 billions, an increase of 7.1%, bringing in the first year of trade surplus since 1992. The exchange rate to USD is unchanged for the whole year.


----------



## EastSea

rcrmj said:


> they are ultra developed countries``how you compare vietnam to them`??



it is figure of growth for compare.


----------



## karan21

AViet said:


> India depends much on China for growth. It has to import equipment from China for telecom, power plant, railways and other technologies.



For telecom yes you are right, but who told you for power, rail and other techs.  False flag, go live in your dreams somewhere else we are not your best from Pakistan who can't even produce their own national flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

karan21 said:


> For telecom yes you are right, but who told you for power, rail and other techs.



ignore him, false flag.


----------



## AViet

karan21 said:


> For telecom yes you are right, but who told you for power, rail and other techs.  False flag, go live in your dreams somewhere else we are not your best from Pakistan who can't even produce their own national flags.



12 years ago, I thought of India as a rising star and not China, therefore I've developed a habit of reading Indian media online, like rediff.com (it is much like Vietnam's vnexpress.net). I've read a lot about India economic path. I just show some figures and not want to argue, because they are all on website like rediff.com or Timesofindia.com. If they are false, then it is not my fault. 

Mumbay metro imported trains fro China and the planned high-speed project are very likely Chinese. 

For power plants, there are too many for mentioning. I rest my case here.


----------



## itaskol

AViet said:


> India depends much on China for growth. It has to import equipment from China for telecom, power plant, railways and other technologies. Of course it can import from other countries, but at much higher price, which is almost impossible for a very poor country, even though the current Indian government, lead by Singh, keeps an anti-China attitude. Therefore, there was a U-turn in 2011 decision from Indian government to permit import of Huawei telecom gear after a couple of months of banning. It also depends much on its export of raw material to China. If Narendra Modi, a pro-China politician from Gurajat, become Indian prime minister in 2013 or 2014, i am not sure, then India will become even more dependent on China, just like another Pakistan.
> 
> For Vietnam, 2012 is a bad year, but not very bad. Although growth rate is lowest in 13 years at 5.03%, but inflation is low, too (6.8%). Export has increased by 18.4% to US$ 114.6 billions and import at 114.3 billions, an increase of 7.1%, bringing in the first year of trade surplus since 1992. The exchange rate to USD is unchanged for the whole year.


impressive that a vietnamese knows Narendra Modi.
he is not so pro china, but indeed better than singh.


----------



## rcrmj

EastSea said:


> ignore him, false flag.



some vietnamese said something isnt in line with vietcong propaganda ans you acuse he/her false flagger```lol


----------



## karan21

AViet said:


> 12 years ago, I thought of India as a rising star and not China, therefore I've developed a habit of reading Indian media online, like rediff.com (it is much like Vietnam's vnexpress.net). I've read a lot about India economic path. I just show some figures and not want to argue, because they are all on website like rediff.com or Timesofindia.com. If they are false, then it is not my fault.
> 
> Mumbay metro imported trains fro China and the planned high-speed project are very likely Chinese.
> 
> For power plants, there are too many for mentioning. I rest my case here.



Lol you are a clown. India follows the laws of free market and the deserving party gets the contract. IF China wins a contract in America doesn't mean America is dependent on China. 

for example a Chinese firm won the contract for the Mumbai Metro but an Indian form won the contract for Jaipur and Delhi metro. Beml an Indian producer of Rolling stock. So India is not dependent on China for rolling stock.
BEML wins Jaipur metro train contract *- Railway Gazette

Now coming to the power sector, yes China has won a few contracts, but 80% of Indian power equipment in India is made in India by BHEL and L&T. It produces turbines, Supercritical broilers, wires, Nuclear power equipment.
BHEL wins Rs.54,500 Million Mega Contract for 3x660 MW Supercritical Power Project from the Bajaj Group

Now coming to the telecom sector. India till now hasn't invested in the telecom manufacturing sector. Don't worry wait 5 more years when the National electronics policy comes into real business. Then well see.

I repeat India is not Pakistan Mr. False Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

karan21 said:


> For telecom yes you are right, but who told you for power, rail and other techs.  False flag, go live in your dreams somewhere else we are not your best from Pakistan who can't even produce their own national flags.


LOL inferiority kicks right in, the guy is not a Pakistani, go through his posts. @AViet thats what you get for talking against shuppa powaa india


----------



## karan21

SHAMK9 said:


> LOL inferiority kicks right in, the guy is not a Pakistani, go through his posts. @AViet thats what you get for talking against shuppa powaa india


I didn't say he is Pakistnai. He could be Chinese but certainly not Viet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

edit......not worth my time


----------



## karan21

SHAMK9 said:


>



It was truth but Just ignore it man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

karan21 said:


> For telecom yes you are right, but who told you for power, rail and other techs.  False flag, go live in your dreams somewhere else we are not your best from Pakistan who can't even produce their own national flags.



Are you ignorant or born a liar? 

*'Chinese turbines will affect power sectorâ*&#8364;&#8482;

Ajay Sura, TNN Nov 27, 2012, 02.36AM IST

CHANDIGARH: Dependency on Chinese equipment in power sector may have serious implications on the nation's development, feels distinguished diplomat and former high commissioner to Pakistan G Parthasarthy.

*Out of estimated 43,000MW power produced in various power plants in the country, around 17,000MW is done by using Chinese equipment*, which is a serious matter, he said. "Chinese never believe in transferring technology and due to sudden failure of Chinese turbines, they have to be sent back to China for repairs, thereby causing huge shortage of power," he said. Emphasizing on reliable equipment in power production sector, Parthasarthy observed, "Morality does not matter for China. The time has come to set our own house in order and be firm with China."

More at: 'Chinese turbines will affect power sectorâ?? - Times Of India


----------



## cirr

As for rail, Indians will soon beg the Chinese to invest in their country, for the former lack both the technology and the financial resources required to have a modern rail infrastructure.

As for Vietnam, too bad China isn't gonna lend the back-stabbing country a hand any time soon.

Both India and Vietnam can always dream for Japanese investments in this regard. Only question is how much it will cost anf how long the construction etc will last.

Hundreds of billions of dollars plus tens of years of time.

Both are enough to kill all projects!

Let's wait and see.


----------



## karan21

cirr said:


> Are you ignorant or born a liar?
> 
> *'Chinese turbines will affect power sectorâ*&#8364;&#8482;
> 
> Ajay Sura, TNN Nov 27, 2012, 02.36AM IST
> 
> CHANDIGARH: Dependency on Chinese equipment in power sector may have serious implications on the nation's development, feels distinguished diplomat and former high commissioner to Pakistan G Parthasarthy.
> 
> *Out of estimated 43,000MW power produced in various power plants in the country, around 17,000MW is done by using Chinese equipment*, which is a serious matter, he said. "Chinese never believe in transferring technology and due to sudden failure of Chinese turbines, they have to be sent back to China for repairs, thereby causing huge shortage of power," he said. Emphasizing on reliable equipment in power production sector, Parthasarthy observed, "Morality does not matter for China. The time has come to set our own house in order and be firm with China."
> 
> More at: 'Chinese turbines will affect power sectorâ?? - Times Of India


Lol out of a total installed capacity of 210000mw even if 17000mw is by Chinese Manufacturers is less than 17%. . 

I am not ignorant but you certainly are. The article also says this:


> In May, the apex body of power engineers in the country â&#8364;&#8221; All India Power Engineers Federation â&#8364;&#8221; had also shot a letter to the Union power minister informing that the old units of Bharat Heavy Electrical Limited at Panipat are performing well, while China-made new units are developing technical snags at Khedar and Yamunanagar plants.
> 
> Both the 300MW units of Yamunanagar plant remained closed for a long time during the last summer, while one 600MW unit of Khedar remained inoperable during summer season, causing a sudden shortfall of 1,200MW in the state. Both these plants were equipped with Chinese turbines. The state government had to send the turbines of Yamunanagar unit to China for repairs. Similarly, Durgapur power station of West Bengal had also remained shut for a long time due to snags in Chinese turbines.



BTW your companies are out of India now :Govt slaps 21% duty on import of power gears

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

cirr said:


> As for rail, Indians will soon beg the Chinese to invest in their country, for the former lack both the technology and the financial resources required to have a modern rail infrastructure.
> 
> As for *Vietnam*, too bad China isn't gonna lend the back-stabbing country a hand any time soon.
> Both India and Vietnam can always dream for Japanese investments in this regard. Only question is how much it will cost anf how long the construction etc will last.
> 
> Hundreds of billions of dollars plus tens of years of time.
> Both are enough to kill all projects!
> Let's wait and see.



I am currently in Vietnam, happily seeing a great improvement in everything since my last visit some 10 years ago. People here are still very optimistic despite the current economic slowdown. As for Chinese equipments, many complain about its poor quality and lack of moral. Most people appreciate/embrace either Japanese or German equipments.

So pls don't talk crap, besides Chinese investments are tinny compared to other nations such as Japan. Korea or Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

cirr said:


> As for rail, Indians will soon beg the Chinese to invest in their country, for the former lack both the technology and the financial resources required to have a modern rail infrastructure.
> 
> As for Vietnam, too bad China isn't gonna lend the back-stabbing country a hand any time soon.
> 
> Both India and Vietnam can always dream for Japanese investments in this regard. Only question is how much it will cost anf how long the construction etc will last.
> 
> Hundreds of billions of dollars plus tens of years of time.
> 
> Both are enough to kill all projects!
> 
> Let's wait and see.




*Chinese contractor fined 6 mill US$ for compensation demagese of project owner* 

Ministry of Industry and Trade said that the *EPC* contractor (China) DAP fertilizer project No. 1 Dinh Vu (Customs Department) has accepted a $ 6 million fine for violating a term and condition of clause in the contract.

Chinese construction contractors delayed projects, DAP fertilizer products produced *do not meet requirements base on 1846 standards* as stated in the original design and *higher fuel consumption rate* following commitments.

Ministry of Industry and Trade said that the Prime Minister has decided to project the conditional acceptance to delivery to investors of Vietnam National Chemical Corporation (Vinachem). The party is promoting the necessary procedures for the acceptance and handover was conducted soon.

Meanwhile, the main contractor does not have the financial ability to pay the price premium for the subcontractors so many subcontractors not subject to complete the remaining sections work. In particular, the acceptance between Vinachem and contractors are facing the biggest problems is due to DAP products didn't met to standard No 1846 as originally designed.

Therefore, for more than two years since the first batch baked products, the plant is always in a out of work for maintenance and moderate activity; own factory in 2010 is only reached to 30% capacity. /.

Nguyen Kim Anh (VNA / Vietnam +)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Foreign visitors to Vietnam hits record high in 2012*
English.news.cn 2012-12-26 17:30:58 








HANOI, Dec. 26 (Xinhua) -- The number of foreign visitors to Vietnam in 2012 hit a record high of *6.84 million*, an increase of 9.5 percent over last year, surpassing the yearly target of 6.5 million, according to Vietnam's General Statistics Office (GSO) on Wednesday.

The sharp increase of foreign visitors to Vietnam also brought the amount of foreign currency earnings to a new record. With average spending of *1,000 U.S. dollars* per person, the country's tourism sector is expected to pocket 6.8 billion dollars in revenue this year, up from 5.62 billion dollars in 2011.

Of the total figure of foreign visitors, over 4.17 million people came to Vietnam for travel this year, an increase of 7.3 percent year-on-year, said GSO.

About 1.16 million visitors came for business purpose, up 16.2 percent, and 1.15 million people came to visit relatives, up 14.3 percent.

According to the GSO, during the period, over 5.57 million visitors arrived in Vietnam by air, an increase of 10.8 percent year-on-year, while over 285,500 visitors came via sea routes (up 0.8 percent) and some 986,200 people by land (up 5.4 percent).

*China *remained the top source of foreign tourists during the year with 1.42 million person-times, up 0.8 percent year-on-year, followed by South *Korea* with over 700,000 person-times (up 30.7 percent) and *Japan *with 576,400 person-times (up 19.7 percent).

The country saw a strong growth in the number of *Russian *tourists with a sharp increase of 71.5 percent or 174,300 person- times, said the GSO.

Vietnam has set a target to welcome some 10-10.5 million foreign tourists and 17-18 million domestic travelers by 2020 with a revenue of 18-19 billion U.S. dollars, contributing 6.5-7 percent to the country's gross domestic product, according to Vietnam's General Department of Tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Viet said:


> I am currently in Vietnam, happily seeing a great improvement in everything since my last visit some 10 years ago. People here are still very optimistic despite the current economic slowdown. As for Chinese equipments, many complain about its poor quality and lack of moral. Most people appreciate/embrace either Japanese or German equipments.
> 
> So pls don't talk crap, besides Chinese investments are tinny compared to other nations such as Japan. Korea or Taiwan.


holy sht&#65292; you only visit your mother country Vietnam ONCE in past ten years??


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's FDI attraction down 15.3 pct in 2012*
_English.news.cn 2012-12-25 20:20:48 _






HANOI, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam attracted over *13 billion U. S. dollars* in Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in 2012, a decrease of 15.3 percent over last year, according to the website of Vietnam's Ministry of Planning and Investment on Tuesday.

During the period, some 1,100 new FDI projects worth 7.85 billion U.S. dollars were licensed, and 435 on-going projects expanded investment with the additional registered capital of 5.15 billion dollars.



itaskol said:


> holy sht&#65292; you only visit your mother country Vietnam ONCE in past ten years??



I had my reasons...hope I can do more frequently in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

&#19968; &#19968; ... above data looks not good, to attract foreign investments is the most of the most important thing for country developing.

To build the complete industrial system, it will provide more jobs and attract more foreign investments, also more foreign interests.


----------



## Viet

*Direct Hong Kong-Danang air route imminent*
: 1/8/2013 5:54:16 PM VOV 






(VOV) - Hong Kong Dragon Airlines Limited (Dragonair) plans to launch a direct air route between Hong Kong and the central city of Danang on March 28.



*Work begins on solar cell plant in Hue*
1/8/2013 9:38:39 AM VOV






Construction on a solar cell plant funded by WorldTech Transfer Investment, began in Phong Dien industrial zone in central province of Thua Thien &#8211; Hue on January 7.

The US$300 million facility will take 30 months to build and have a capacity of 60 MW a year. In the second phase, the plant&#8217;s capacity will be raised to 250 MW. 

To date, the 400 hectare industrial zone has attracted five projects worth a total of US$50 million, employing more than 4,000 workers.


----------



## Viet

*Dung Quat oil refinery targets 6.5 million tonnes of products
*
1/6/2013 12:37:21 PM VOV

Dung Quat Oil Refinery to increase its output by nearly 1 mil tonnes.






(VOV) -The Dung Quat oil refinery plans to produce 6.5 million tonnes, a quantity that would earn VND120 trillion and contribute VND16.8 trillion to the 2013 State budget.

This is the highest production goal set by the refinery since it officially entered operation in early 2009.

*Economic prospects for 2013*
12/29/2012 4:39:42 PM VOV

(VOV) - Leading domestic and foreign economists concur that Vietnam will enjoy stronger economic growth in 2013, provided it controls inflation and accelerates the restructuring of both the banking sector and State-owned enterprises.






Despite the difficulties caused by 2012&#8217;s global economic slowdown, Vietnam recorded an encouraging economic growth rate of 5.03 percent.

*Alternative scenarios*

The Ministry of Planning and Investment(MoIT) has outlined three scenarios for the national economy in 2013 based on the forecasted fluctuations of the local and global markets. The three scenarios assume 2013&#8217;s GDP growth rate will hit 5, 5.67, and 6.34 percent.

The second scenario - a GDP growth rate of 5.67 percent and an export growth rate of 14.6 percent - has been judged the most probable

Economists are cautiously optimistic about the international economy, noting the Euro debt crisis is gradually easing and political and territorial disputes are approaching settlements. Japan and the US are both enjoying significant recoveries. Vietnam is thus expecting to attract more foreign direct investment (FDI).

Dr Do Van Thanh, Deputy Director of the National Centre for Socio-Economic Information and Forecast (NCEIF), suggests Vietnam should concentrate on eliminating the national economy&#8217;s obstacles to investment and seize the emerging opportunities created by the international business environment&#8217;s improvements.

The Government should perpetuate its inflation control and macroeconomic stabilisation policies while maintaining appropriate economic growth and ensuring social welfare, Thanh says.

He also stressed the need to help local businesses through taxation and fee policy measures. Promotional campaigns could boost purchasing power and assist businesses with reducing inventories. Vietnam must capitalise on shifts in the flows of FDI and official development assistance (ODA) from Japan and India into Southeast Asia, Thanh notes.

A group of Banking Academy economists have also mapped out three economic scenarios for 2013. They posit GDP growth rates of 4.69, 5.44 and 6.01 percent, deeming the second hypothetical most likely.

*Positive signs*

Dr Nguyen Thi Kim Thanh, Director of the Banking Development Strategy Institute, says Vietnam&#8217;s 2012 export growth was impressive despite sharp consumption demand declines from key importers like the US, EU, and JapanShe says sustainable economic growth requires Vietnam to prioritise increasing total demand and stabilising the macroeconomy.

Credit growth should be bolstered and business expansion hurdles removed, Thanh says. She thinks the central bank should establish efficient channels of capital and consolidate consumer trust for further growth.

Many foreign economists have faith in Vietnam&#8217;s 2013 economic recovery, despite preexisting challenges. They predict the country&#8217;s GDP will grow by a modest 5.5 percent in 2013.

Dr Michael Krakowski, Chief Technical Advisor of the Macroeconomic Reform Programme in Vietnam (an initiative of the German development and cooperation organisation GIZ) points to the fact that the Vietnamese Government has undertaken drastic measures to stabilise the macroeconomy and maintain sustainable growth.

The country&#8217;s banking and business restructuring processes must continue to protect the future of the national economy. He acknowledges Vietnam&#8217;s constant economic reform efforts, its improvements to the business climate, and its investment efficiency increases. He also admires the remarkable results achieved by the combination of bank and business restructures and the shifting growth model.

In the 2013 fiscal year, Vietnam will receive nearly US$6.5 billion in ODA from international donors. It represents the confidence Vietnam&#8217;s foreign partners place in the national economic outlook.. ODA loans are valuable resources that help Vietnam address short-term economic difficulties and lay firm foundations for long-term economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian

overall outlook of the current Vietnamese economy



> *Vietnam Grows at Slowest Pace Since &#8217;99 on Credit Slump: Economy*
> Vietnam&#8217;s economy expanded at the slowest pace in 13 years in 2012 as a slump in bank lending damped domestic demand, adding pressure on the government to revamp the financial system and attract more foreign investment.
> Bloomberg - Dec 24 12:35am






> *Sluggish industry threaten Vietnam's growth in 2013*
> Vietnam's Director of the National Centre for Socio-Economic Information and Forecasting Professor Do Van Thanh spoke to the newspaper Kinh te Vietnam & The gioi (Vietnam Economy & World) abou .....
> Asia News Network - Jan 07 08:52pm


----------



## EastSea

haidian said:


> overall outlook of the current Vietnamese economy



"big leaf forward" of China is good.


----------



## haidian

Sluggish economy leaves a million Vietnamese without jobs

Business Desk

Viet Nam News

Publication Date : 19-12-2012



> Nearly one million people are currently unemployed in Vietnam, as the economy has not been able to create enough job opportunities for recent entrants into the labour market as well as the permanently unemployed, according to a labour report released yesterday.
> 
> The report, jointly conducted by the General Statistics Office (GSO) and the International Labour Organisation (ILO), also revealed that as many as 1.37 million people are underemployed, which means they are in inadequate employment situations and are available to work additional hours.
> 
> ILO points out that the economic downturn has forced many people to turn to informal jobs, which often mean low and unstable incomes.
> 
> Gyorgy Sziraczki, ILO's director in Vietnam, said more resources and support are needed to solve the problem of unofficial employment, which is linked to low productivity, a lack of social protection and low incomes.
> 
> GSO's report indicates that while the number of employed people has risen by 1.1 million over the past three quarters of 2012, the labour force has increased by the same amount.
> 
> By October, Vietnam had 53.1 million people over 15 years old in the working group, 52.1 million of which were employed. Nearly 70 per cent of them were rural dwellers.
> 
> GSO's report indicates that searching for jobs is particularly difficult for young people aged 15-24, who represent 47 per cent of the total number of unemployed people.
> 
> Ho Chi Minh City leads in unemployment with a rate of 3.9 per cent.
> 
> The Mekong Delta (not including HCM City) placed second in the ranking with 2.2 per cent and Hanoi placed third with 2.15 perccent.
> 
> The ILO points out that gender inequality is also apparent from the unemployment statistics, as 2.5 per cent of women are unemployed, as opposed to 1.7 per cent of men.
> 
> While the number of workers in foreign-invested and State-owned companies has gradually decreased over the year, employment in non-State companies, including self-employed and household businesses as well as co-operatives and private companies, has seen a stable upward trend.
> 
> According to Vietnamworks, an online job placement website, there has been a decrease in the online labour demand over the last months of the year.
> 
> Forty-eight of the 58 sectors classified by the website saw a decline in the labour demand online compared to the first six months of the year. The most significant declines were witnessed in accounting, logistics and media, which all saw decreases of 55-60 per cent.
> 
> Nguyen Bich Lam, deputy head of the GSO, said that next year, with help from the ILO, the office will conduct labour surveys and questionnaires according to international standards and release a labour report on a monthly basis.


----------



## Viet

*Labour sector to create 1.6 million jobs in 2013*
1/7/2013 5:43:45 PM VOV







(VOV) - The Ministry of Labour, Invalids, and Social Affairs (MoLISA) is intent on generating 1.6 million jobs in 2013, reducing the unemployment rate in urban areas by around 4 percent. At the close of 2012, Vietnams poverty rate was estimated at 10 percent - down 1.76 percent on the previous year.

*Boosting rice exports to Japan*
1/9/2013 11:22:50 AM - VOV






(VOV) - Japan has become a lucrative market for Vietnamese exporters as it annually needs nearly 200,000 tonnes of rice.

Last year, Japan imported 70,000 tonnes of rice, of which 30,000 tonnes came from Vietnam. Nguyen Van Tien, General Director of Angimex Joint Stock Company &#8211; a leading rice exporter to Japan &#8211; says Angimex is cooperating with other domestic businesses to boost rice exports to Japan, which is in need of about 72,000 tonnes of imported rice this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian

Vietnam&#8217;s economic woes: where to from here?
Jan 10, 2013 9:00am by beyondbrics

By Jake Maxwell Watts and Nguyen Phuong Linh


> In both the developing and industrialised worlds, economic growth rates, like bad news, can be entirely relative. Vietnam&#8217;s respectable-sounding GDP growth of 5.08 per cent in* 2012 was in fact a painful fall from 5.9 per cent in 2011 and marked its slowest pace in 13 years.* Will 2013 be any better?
> 
> After charming emerging market investors for more than a decade, the southeast Asian *country has had a bad year. High-profile corruption scandals, plummeting investor confidence and record levels of bad debt have battered the economy*. In a 2013 New Year&#8217;s message to the nation, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung admitted to &#8220;shortcomings in the government&#8217;s management&#8221; and &#8220;economic structural weaknesses&#8221;. What happened to Vietnam in 2012?
> 
> Some analysts say a bad year was structurally inevitable for Vietnam. The economy grew at an average of 7 per cent a year throughout the 1990s and slowed slightly in the 2000s. Much of this development was driven by inefficient state-owned enterprises &#8211; a powerful force which, until recently, accounted for around 40 per cent of the country&#8217;s GDP.
> 
> But their vulnerabilities became apparent in the near-collapse of Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group, known as Vinashin. The group was bailed out by the government in 2010 after accruing more than $4.5bn in debt due largely to ill-judged investments in unrelated sectors such as motorbikes and power plants. Standard & Poor&#8217;s, the rating agency, said in December 2010:
> 
> &#8220;Vinashin&#8217;s woes highlight the lack of transparency, weak accountability, and poor corporate governance in Vietnam, which is still in the early stages of transitioning from a centrally planned to a market-based economy.&#8221; Nine Vinashin executives were jailed in March 2012, around the same time that scandals at other debt-ridden SOEs stoked fears of further failures.
> 
> Compounding the problems, turmoil hit the banking sector in 2012, after the founder of Asia Commercial Bank, one of Vietnam&#8217;s biggest lenders, was arrested in August on suspicion of conducting &#8220;illegal business&#8221;. The fallout from such scandals eventually led to an unprecedented government apology for its handling of the crises and downgrades of the country&#8217;s credit rating.
> 
> Soaring debt in Vietnam has left banks saddled with a mountain of bad loans while credit has dried up. Bad debt accounts for about 8 per cent of total lending by Vietnamese banks, while credit growth was 6.45 per cent in 2012, compared to 14 per cent in 2011.
> 
> Vietnam&#8217;s once vibrant corporate sector faces rising costs of business and a dearth of funding sources. *Almost 71 per cent of Hanoi&#8217;s 58,000 companies reported losses in 2012, *according to the Hanoi People&#8217;s Committee, an arm of the ruling communist party.
> 
> The litany of woes is not all due to domestic mismanagement, note analysts. Vietnam, like many emerging economies, has suffered from the slowdown in key export markets including Europe and the US.
> 
> The good news is that economic difficulty has spurred government efforts to win back investor confidence. In some of Vietnam&#8217;s main markets, moves by governments to shore up consumer demand has prompted analysts &#8211; including HSBC in a report issued on Wednesday &#8211; to predict that international demand for Vietnamese goods will rebound in 2013.
> 
> There are also new signs of action at home. The Vietnamese central bank has pledged to halve the burden of bad debt in 2013 and the government has begun the arduous process of reforming the SOEs that dominate the economy.
> 
> But the tasks are daunting. The government forecasts GDP growth of 5.5 per cent in 2013, although analysts say that will depend on further economic reform, growth in the global economy and a resolution of the country&#8217;s bad debt problems.
> The government is at last finally seeking advice from international bodies on SOE and banking reform, but investor confidence remains low and corruption levels high in both the state and private sectors.
> 
> Investors and analysts are left wondering whether the government is in a position to do what it takes to implement necessary reforms. Some investors, however, seem undeterred by uncertainty. In a separate note this week, HSBC identified Vietnam &#8211; alongside India and Indonesia &#8211; as among the countries most likely to benefit from a migration of foreign direct investment from China to southeast and south Asia and on Tuesday a US buyout group invested $200m in one of Vietnam&#8217;s largest food companies &#8211; the biggest ever single private equity investment in Vietnam. The message was clear: a bad year is no reason to write off Vietnam as an investment opportunity. How the government proceeds from here is the real test.


----------



## Rechoice

*U.S. investment fund pours $200 million in Masan*

Last update 10/01/2013 10:50:33 (GMT+7)

VietNamNet Bridge  An American investment fund has doubled its investment in Masan Consumer Corporation based on its trust in the potential development of Vietnam.

KKR & Co. from the U.S. recently passed a decision to invest $200 million in Masan Consumer Corporation. So far, this is the highest investment from a private investment fund in Vietnam.

According to the Wall Street Journal, today more than 90% of households in Vietnam use at least one of Masan Consumer Corps products such as fish sauce, noodles and instant coffee. *As a result, revenue of Masan increased from $31 million in 2007 to approximately $500 million last year. Of which, Q3 profit of 2012 increased 50% compared to the same period in 2011, to about $36 million.*

This is not the first time KKR pouring money into Masan. In April 2011, this fund invested $159 million into the company. KKR currently has two people in the Board of Directors of Masan. "The doubling of our investment in less than two years has demonstrated our confidence in the growth potential of Vietnam, said Mr. Ming Lu, Asia Pacific Director of KKR.

Masans General Director Truong Cong Thang said that the $200 million investment will help the company diversify products, targeting the fast-growing consumer goods.

KKR's investment comes when the Vietnamese economy experienced a year of the slowest growth in 13 years. The NPL ratio rose high, making domestic banks afraid to lend. However, Vietnam has set a target growth of FDI from $13 to 14 billion this year, compared to $13.1 billion last year.

The $200 million investment from KKR may be the biggest investment from a private fund for Vietnam, according to Dealogic, a data provider. Masan Consumer is a subsidiary of Masan Group. Since April 2011 when KKR poured its first investment, the company's shares have risen 30%.

The deal of KKR is in its strategic investment in Southeast Asia, in order to catch up the growth in this area. Last year, KKR set up offices in Singapore for market research. So far, KKR has poured $5.2 billion in the Asia-Pacific region, 20% of this is for four companies in Southeast Asia.

*Recently many foreign strategic investors expressed a desire to contribute capital to local firms. Japan's largest bank Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ has just acquired 20% shares of Vietinbank with a total value of up to $743 million, marking a record of M & A in the banking and financial sector in Vietnam. Meanwhile, Sumitomo Life acquired 18% stake in Bao Viet, the largest insurance company in Vietnam, from HSBC with a value of $340 million.*

Compiled by S. Tung

U.S. investment fund pours $200 million in Masan - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to send 90,000 workers abroad in 2013*
_English.news.cn 2013-01-09 14:49:59	_ 






HANOI, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam plans to send 90,000 people to work in foreign countries and territories in 2013, mainly to *South Korea*, *Malaysia*, *Russia *and China's *Taiwan*, according to the Vietnamese Ministry of Labor, Invalids and Social Affairs (MOLISA) on Wednesday.

In 2012, Vietnam sent 80,000 workers overseas, down 10 percent as scheduled. Of which, Japan, South Korea, China's Taiwan and Malaysia accounted for 70 percent. South Korea is the third largest market, hiring over 10,000 Vietnamese people. However, since August 2012, the country tightened recruitment for Vietnamese workers due to a large number of illegal over-staying workers.

To solve the problem, MOLISA will require the workers to make a deposit at home before leaving the country, together with other responsibility. With this move, the ministry said it can send 12, 000-15,000 labors to South Korea in 2013.

In 2010, Vietnam had to withdraw more than 10,000 workers to return home from *Libya *due to the local political crisis. MOLISA has plans to send 5,000 workers to Libya this year.

New markets, including *Cyprus*, *Angola*, *Algeria *and *Hawaii *account for only 3.1 percent of Vietnamese guest workers, reported the ministry.

According to the National Committee for Overseas Vietnamese, as the end of 2012 there are about 4 million Vietnamese who are living, studying or working in 101 countries and regions, of which 400,000 are guest workers.

Remittances sent home by overseas Vietnamese in 2012 would reach 10 billion to 11 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 20 percent compared with the average 10 percent to 15 percent in previous years, reported the committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

green light for the biggest foreign investment in Vietnam 




> *Vietnam to have US$27 billion oil refinery*
> 1/12/2013 3:06:24 PM Voice of Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another oil refinery to take shape in Vietnam
> 
> (VOV) - Petroleum Authority of Thailand (PTT) has decided to invest nearly US$27 billion in a petrochemical complex project in the south-central province of Binh Dinh.
> 
> The provincial People&#8217;s Committee and relevant ministries have completed a proposal for submission to the Prime Minister in late *January 2013*, said Nguyen Kim Phuong, director of the Binh Dinh provincial Department of Industry and Trade.
> 
> He told the media that PTT has registered to invest in the project in the province&#8217;s Nhon Hoi industrial zone after three years of negotiations.
> 
> The refinery will be built on an area of 2,000ha and has a design capacity of approximately 30 million tonnes a year. *Crude oil will be imported from the Middle East, Africa, and South America* to feed the refinery to churn out more than 20 types of oil and petrochemical, mostly for export.
> 
> If the project receives a nod from the government, *it will get off the ground in the first quarter of 2016 and be put into operation commercially in 2019*.
> 
> Ho Quoc Dung, Vice Chairman of the Provincial People&#8217;s Committee, said PTT has assured that it will mobilise enough investment for the project, and it will cooperate with the Thailand national petroleum company and other Vietnamese partners to undertake the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Pico Plaza opens in Ho Chi Minh City*
Minh Thien | vir.com.vn | Jan 11, 2013 15:47 pm






Pico Joint Stock Company has opened its first Pico Plaza in Ho Chi Minh City.

The 55,000 square-metre, five storey mixed-use block will offer retail outlets and office space. The *$33 million *Pico Plaza is Tan Binh District&#8217;s largest multi-purpose commercial centre.

Over 90 per cent of Pico Plaza&#8217;s retail outlets have already been leased, according to Hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Job bazaar for Vietnamese students in Japan*
1/14/2013 6:08:22 PM VOV






(VOV) - The Vietnamese Student and Youth Association (VYSA) in Japan held a job fair in Tokyo on January 13 in coordination with Japanese businesses.

The event, the seventh of its kind in Tokyo, involved more than 30 companies and 200 students, aiming to inform Vietnamese students in Japan about employment opportunities. VYSA President Nguyen Thi Thu Hong said that many Vietnamese students have successfully found work thanks to the annual job bazaar. The presence of large numbers of Japanese firms and Vietnamese students demonstrates their keen interest in the event this year, she added.


*Vietnamese nurses to work in Germany
*1/14/2013 3:12:13 PM VOV






About 100 Vietnamese nurses will get training and work in Germany under a pilot programme between the two countries, according to the Ministry of Labour, War Invalids and Social Affairs. 

Head of the Ministry's Department of Overseas Labour (DOLAB) Nguyen Ngoc Quynh said nurses who have a college degree and are under 25 years old are eligible to apply for a two-year training course on taking care of the elderly at a German institution. 

During their study period, they will get free accommodations and a scholarship of 800-900 EUR (US$1,047&#8212;US$1,190) per month to cover their expenses. 

They will then take Germany's national exam. If they pass, they will be asked to work in centres for the elderly for three years. During this period, they will earn 1,800-2,000 EUR (US$2,380-US$2,619) per month. Then they can either stay and work in Germany or return home. 

Quynh said Germany's aging population puts it in urgent need of foreign caretakers. The country is trying to recruit about 150,000 workers in all sectors, offering high salaries and a favourable working environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese cashew nuts dominate global market*
1/14/2013 4:48:55 PM VOV

(VOV) - Vietnam ships more than 160,000 tonnes of cashew nuts abroad annually, becoming the US&#8217; largest cashew nut exporter.






India lost its top cashew nut exporter status to Vietnam four years ago and is now a major importer of Vietnamese cashew nuts.

In eight of 2012&#8217;s months, India imported 3,245 tonnes of cashew nuts at an average price of 163.38 rupee/kg. A large proportion of that volume was supplied by Vietnam.

According to the Cashew Export Promotion Council of India (CEPCI), the Indian market&#8217;s huge volume cashew nut imports over the past two years are likely to continue in the future.

GiridharPrabhu, Achal Cashew Export Company Director, says India&#8217;s cashew nut demand is increasing, both for household consumption and food processing.

Vietnam is a promising source of broken cashew nuts as its key export market&#8212;the US&#8212;is not interested. Local exporters are therefore keen to capitalize on the Indian market.

CEPCI estimates India needs at least 700,000 tonnes of imported cashew nuts for its food processing industry.


*Vietsovpetro targets 5.4 million tonnes of crude oil in 2013*
1/14/2013 5:12:36 PM VOV

(VOV) -The Vietnamese-Russian oil and gas joint venture enterprises (Vietsovpetro) plans to exploit 5.4 million tonnes of crude oil and bring ashore 3.06 billion cubic metres of gas this year.






The information was released at the Vietsovpetro conference held in HCM City on January 14.

To achieve the set target, the joint venture will begin construction on 3 exploratory oil wells and is expected to complete 22 others. Vietsovpetro pumped up more than 6 million tonnes of crude oil in 2012 and collected 1.25 billion cubic metres of gas.

It earned total revenue of US$5.43 billion, contributing significantly to the State budget. Its US$3.54 billion profit exceeded its initial target by 47 percent.


*Auto sales down by one third
* 1/14/2013 5:12:52 PM VOV

(VOV) - The Vietnam Association of Automobile Manufacturers (VAMA) has reported 2012&#8217;s automobile sales fell by 33 percent compared to the previous year.






Despite a monthly increase of 4 percent, December&#8217;s sales totaled 9,983 units - 22 percent lower than during the same period in 2011.

The VAMA said the downwards trend was also reflected in revenue earned from trucks and four-seat sedans.

The association said that more than 7,700 units were assembled domestically in December 2012. 
There was also a sharp increase in imported vehicles (2,282 units), up 28 percent on the previous month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Bridgestone tire plant opens in South*
1/15/2013 11:24:14 AM VOV






Bridgestone Tire Sale Vietnam Limited Liability Company has opened its first plant in Vietnam, applying state- of-the- art technology at My Phuoc three Industrial Park in the southern province of Binh Duong.

The Bridgestone Bandag Retread plant will implement the entire retread process, including inspecting casing conditions, repair work, new treads and a final check before they return to the market.

According to Bridgestone, using Bandag retread tires can save up to 35 percent of the cost compared with new ones.


*Fuji Xerox builds digital device factory*
1/15/2013 11:26:49 AM VOV

Fuji Xerox Asia Pacific Pte Ltd on January 14 started building a factory to produce digital colour multifunction devices and small LED printers in the northern city of Haiphong.






This is the sixth project in the Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park and the first foreign- invested project in 2013.

The factory covering 18ha, with total investment estimated at approximately US$119 million, is scheduled for completion in August this year.


*EVN secures $2.58-billion loan for 2013 projects*
| dtinews | Jan 14, 2013 16:54 pm






The Electricity of Vietnam Group (EVN) is completing procedures and negotiations with foreign banks and financial institutions to get a $2.58-billion loan for its power projects in 2013.

EVN will spend around VND106.6 trillion ($5.08 billion) to implement power projects this year, including around VND30.29 trillion ($1.45 billion) which will go to debt repayments.

In 2012, EVN received a loan of USD2.5 billion from both domestic and foreign partners, including $1.93 billion in loans from international organisations such as the Asian Development Bank, the World Bank, the Japan International Cooperation Agency, with the remainder sourced locally.

EVN also announced that power prices would average VND1,459 per kWh this year, up 7.2pct from last year.

*
Baidu and Tencent pose threat to Vietnamese internet companies*
Staff Reporter| 2013-01-14
10:57 (GMT+8)





_Baidu has established local versions for Vietnamese internet users. (File photo/Xinhua)
_
Since Baidu and Tencent landed in Vietnam in 2012, their rapid growth will threaten the information security of local internet users, according to the news site yuenanwang.com, which added that the two Chinese internet giants would undermine local internet companies.

Baidu introduced the Vietnamese version of its search engine and other online services in January last year. *Page views soared from 70,000 in April to 2 million by August.
*
Tencent also launched its mobile phone text and voice messaging service in April last year, attracting more than 1 million Vietnamese users so far.

Local media suspect the two internet companies of accessing and stealing information from users. Some former users have complained that the software is difficult to remove after installation, said local media.

Baidu's search engine, which is designed as a portal website, will automatically redirect usage patterns of Vietnamese netizens, said local media. If take-up passes 50% of local users, Vietnamese internet companies will lose their influence over the way people in the country surf the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*VietJetAir unveils sixth aircraft*
Updated January, 18 2013 10:37:48 Vietnam News






HCM CITY (VNS)&#8212; VietJetAir has added another aircraft to its expanding fleet of Airbus A320s, the budget carrier announced.

The low-cost carrier, which now flies to nine destinations in Viet Nam, plans to add more domestic routes and international connections in 2013.

"The new aircraft will help meet increasing travel demand during the Lunar New Year holidays and facilitate our international expansion," said VietJetAir's Business Development Director Desmond Lin.

"We plan to have up to *15 aircraft *by 2015 with three to five aircraft to arrive this year," he added.-VNS



*200,000 may cotton on to jobs*
Updated January, 18 2013 10:49:07 Vietnam News





An employee of Hai Phong Garment and Import-Export Company at work. &#8212; VNA/VNS Photo Tran Viet

HCM CITY (VNS)&#8212; With export turnover expected to grow 12 per cent this year, the textile and garment sector will create an additional 200,000 jobs.

The sector targets a turnover of *US$19 billion *this year, according to the deputy general director of the Viet Nam National Textile and Garment Group (Vinatex) Le Tien Truong

He was quoted as saying by Lao Dong (Labour) newspaper that for every $1billion in turnover, the industry has typically been able to create an additional 100,000 jobs.



*Largest tourist complex to open*
1/17/2013 11:37:23 AM Voice of Vietnam






(VOV) - Vietnam&#8217;s the largest luxury beach resort in Vietnam - *MGM Grand Ho Tram Beach* - is expected to open soon.

Lloyd Nathan, chief executive officer of Canada&#8217;s Asian Coast Development Limited (ACDL), announced on January 16 that the first phase of the MGM Grand Ho Tram Beach project has been completed.

The *five-star MGM Grand Ho Tram resort* has 541 luxury guest rooms, world-class conference halls, a modern gaming area, a luxurious spa, an entertainment area, three outdoor swimming pools, and shopping malls.

The second phase of the project, which started in October 2012, includes building a new tower containing 559 additional guest rooms and installing state-of-art gambling facilities in entertainment areas.

Covering more 164 hectare in the southern province of Ba Ria-Vung Tau, the Ho Tram resort is designed to have 1,100 guest rooms, a series of luxurious restaurants, VIP areas, and a professional golf court with tourism and entertainment services stretching 2.2km along the coastline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Amata Vietnam joins Thai bourse*
1/18/2013 9:51:11 AM Voice of Vietnam






Amata Vietnam officially joined the Stock Exchange of Thailand on January 17 in a bid to seek more investment capital to expand its operation in Thailand.

After joining the bourse (with code name AMATAV), Amata Vietnam expects to increase its capital from US$12.5 million to *US$15 million* thanks to financial assistance from Siam Commercial Bank and OSK Securities (Thailand). 

A subsidiary of Thailand&#8217;s Amata Corporation, Ho Chi Minh City-based Amata Vietnam involves in developing real estate and industrial infrastructure.

Thailand has invested around* US$6 billion* in Vietnam, ranking 10th among foreign investors in the country.



*HAG puts $100 mln Laos sugar project into operation*
_| Tuoitrenews | Jan 18, 2013 17:14 pm_






Vietnam&#8217;s Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group (HAG) inaugurated Thursday the Hoang Anh Attapeu sugar and sugarcane industrial cluster, and a namesake thermal-power center in Laos&#8217; southern Attapeu Province after 14 months of construction.

Hoang Anh Attapeu sugar and sugarcane industrial cluster is seen in Attapeu, Laos.

The plant, with a 3,000 ton per day capacity, has produced the very first batch of refined white sugar, while the 30MW thermal-power center, fueled by the bagasses from the sugar refinery, has also generated electricity into the Laotian national power system, the cluster director Nguyen Ngoc Anh said.

The Hoang Anh Attapeu broke ground on November 22, 2011, with a total investment of $100 million.
*
It also includes an ethanol plant with a capacity of 30,000 ton per year, and a fertilizer plant with a capacity of 50,000 tons a year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Property firms hit the wall*
| VNS | Jan 18, 2013 16:16 pm





_A real estate salesman introduces the EcoPark residential complex. The construction sector last year faced many challenges as the market stagnated._

Nearly *18,000 real estate and construction companies faced losses, went bankrupt or closed *last year because of the challenging economic situation in the country.

Of this number, the Ministry of Construction said that nearly 15,300 companies faced losses.

The number of companies that stopped operations or went bankrupt totalled more than 2,600, a year-on-year increase of 9.4 per cent. This figure included more than 2,100 construction companies and 527 companies trading in real estate.

The situation was not much better for corporations managed by the ministry, with many of its companies' faring worse in 2012 than in the previous year. Total production value as well as investment value and turnover were lower than the targets set in 2012 and in the previous year.

The ministry said the construction sector last year faced many challenges as the market continued to be stagnant, while inventory of property stacked up to a high level.

Moreover, real estate prices fell in all property segments, leading to company losses and bankruptcies. In Ha Noi, about 1,800 transactions worth VND6.1 trillion were carried out on 94 transaction floors.

Meanwhile, 129 floors in HCM City reported about 4,000 transactions in 2012, with total value of more than VND11 trillion.



*New Lao Airlines services to Danang starts*
1/18/2013 12:03:45 PM Voice of Vietnam






Lao Airlines has launched a* tri-weekly* flight between Laos&#8217; southern city of Pakse and Danang, operating a 68 seat ATR 72 aircraft. The flight will help reduce the travel time between Laos and *Vietnam *and tourists travel easier between Thailand and Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Pilot projects help improve rural incomes, say officials*
Updated January, 14 2013 10:46:00 Vietnam News





_Farmers have earned high incomes from raising milk cows and orchids, but these activities require a large amount of capital.&#8212;File photo_

HCM CITY (VNS)&#8212; The *income of residents in five rural communes* in outlying HCM City have improved significantly as a result of a pilot project in the government's national new rural-area programme.

The annual average revenue from one hectare has risen to VND239 million (US$11,400), up VND138 million against 2009, according to Thai Quoc Dan, deputy head of the city's Sub-department of Rural Development.

Dan, who spoke at a seminar in the city last Wednesday, said the commune farmers had switched to cultivating plants and raising animals with high economic value, including *orchids and ornamental fish.*

In addition, handicraft production and processing of clean salt has brought positive results.

Labourers in these communes earn an average income of VND2.5-3 million *($120-144) a month*. The five communes no longer have any families under the Government's poverty line, which is an annual average income of VND4.8 million ($230)or less per person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Wintek Vietnam - Treasure Talents*
Posted: Wednesday, November 28, 2012
Vietnam Business Forum






_Mr Chang Fang Liang, Deputy General Director of WINTEK Vietnam
_

Wintek Vietnam is planning to invest in four factories in Quang Chau Industrial Park, Bac Giang province, specialising in manufacturing LCM modules and OGS touch screens. *The project is estimated to cost US$930 million*. In early 2011, WINTEK Vietnam embarked on construction of factories. To date, two factories have been completed and put into production. The construction on the remaining ones continues.

Among Taiwan-based Wintek Corporation&#8217;s global production bases, WINTEK VIETNAM mainly manufactures touch panels, said Mr Chang Fang Liang, Deputy General Director of WINTEK Vietnam. Luu Hiep reports.

*Why did Wintek Corporation choose Vietnam to locate its investment?*
Vietnam&#8217;s geographical position is wonderful as it surrounded by large markets like China, South East Asia and Indochina; thus, business opportunities are plentiful. Besides, similarities of Vietnamese and Chinese cultures and customs facilitate local participation and communication of Taiwanese businesses. Vietnam also features stable economic and political environment, transparent legal framework and open policies. Apart from WTO accession, Vietnam is also a full member of APEC and ASEAN, and enjoys Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) from the EU, Japan and Canada. Furthermore, ASEAN - China Free Trade Agreement (ASEAN+1), ASEAN - Australia and New Zealand Free Trade Agreement, ASEAN Free Trade Agreement with China, Japan and South Korea (ASEAN+3), Vietnam - Japan Economic Agreement, etc facilitate Vietnam&#8217;s exports to signatories thanks to lowered tariffs..

Vietnam's human resource is of abundance and good quality. Labour costs are competitive to other countries or regions in the world. For that reason, locating factories here [in Vietnam] will hold the advantage of labour costs. Moreover, the Government of Vietnam has actively improved the investment environment, constituted rewarding - punitive policies and amended business-related laws, introduced policies on tax preferences, reductions and exemptions, broadened forms and conditions of consumption of goods made by foreign-invested enterprises in Vietnam, strengthened foreign investor protection policies, and tightened construction management. WINTEK therefore chose Vietnam to locate investment projects.

And, we advanced another step when we picked up Bac Giang province to place our factories since it was not very far from China where we could seek support and assistance from our production bases and it was not far from Vietnam&#8217;s administrative and economic centre of Vietnam and the capital city of Hanoi. We saw good competitive advantages in production operation and business development there.
*
Is the current economic slowdown affecting Wintek Corporation? Does the company have any response strategy?*
At present, Wintek is a leading manufacturer of touch panels which generate over 90 per cent of the company&#8217;s total revenue. Touch panels are being increasingly used on the market, from smartphones, tablet PCs or consumer electronic products. At the advent of Windows 8 operating system, touch panel applications will be more used with medium- and big-sized products like ultrabooks and notebooks. So, although the economic situation is not good, the demand for touch panels still grows up. Anticipating the high demand for touch panels in the coming time, Wintek will hence continue its investment for production and research on touch product patents.

Currently, Wintek Vietnam is expanding its production and its demand for workers remains high. The company is actively recruiting talented staffs for production activities and there is no reason for staff cut. With the philosophy that personnel is the most important asset, the company makes a constant effort to improve overall conditions for workers. It also enhances the working environment and promote employee interaction. The company pledges to offer competitive wages and incentives to attract and good employees and ensure them.
*
You used to operate and manage business in Vietnam. Would you mind sharing your experience?*
Wintek Vietnam is an export processing enterprise with all products exported. The key to success is rapid production expansion and productivity enhancement. Hence, how to recruit talents is very important. We apply harmonious policies to deal with labour issues and comply with labour laws while increasing pays and fostering skills for labourers. In addition, we always create a friendly environment for members, that is, employer and employees.


----------



## Viet

*Brother Vietnam inaugurates its fourth factory in Hai Duong*
1/19/2013 1:20:08 PM Voice of Vietnam







(VOV) - Brother Vietnam Co. Ltd has inaugurated its fourth factory on January 18 at Phuc Dien Industrial Park in the province of Hai Duong. Covering an area of nearly 70,000 square metres and with total investment capital of around *US$30 million*, the factory could generate more than *2,000 jobs*.

*Brother Vietnam Co. Ltd is a wholly foreign-invested Japanese company* that specialises in producing printers, faxing, and industrial sewing machines.



*Gov&#8217;t to underwrite huge loans for Nghi Son oil refinery*
| SGT | Jan 19, 2013 09:56 am






Leaders of the Ministry of Industry and Trade and Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (PVN) on Tuesday signed a pledge on the Government guarantee worth VND4 trillion for developing the basic components of the Nghi Son Oil Refinery project.

*Nghi Son Oil Refinery with a total investment cost of some $9 billion* will be built on a 400-hectare area in Nghi Son Economic Zone in Thanh Hoa. The project is scheduled to get off the ground in May this year and start operation in 2017, meeting 40pct of the domestic fuel demand.


----------



## Viet

*Vinacomin to issue VND2.5 trillion bonds*
| Nhan Dan | Jan 16, 2013 08:55 am







Vietnam National Coal and Mineral Industries Group (Vinacomin) will issue VND2.5 trillion (*$120 million*) worth of bonds at the beginning of this year to raise fund for business activities, said President and CEO of Vinacomin, Le Minh Chuan, on January 1.

In 2012, Vinacomin issued VND500 billion ($24 million) worth of bonds and mobilised VND11.6 trillion ($556.8 million) in short-term loans for production and business activities.

The country&#8217;s largest mining firm has so far borrowed a total of *$1.2 billion* from both domestic and foreign credit institutions for its investment and production operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anonymous user

Viet said:


> *Brother Vietnam inaugurates its fourth factory in Hai Duong
> Gov&#8217;t to underwrite huge loans for Nghi Son oil refinery
> | SGT | Jan 19, 2013 09:56 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaders of the Ministry of Industry and Trade and Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (PVN) on Tuesday signed a pledge on the Government guarantee worth VND4 trillion for developing the basic components of the Nghi Son Oil Refinery project.
> 
> Nghi Son Oil Refinery with a total investment cost of some $9 billion will be built on a 400-hectare area in Nghi Son Economic Zone in Thanh Hoa. The project is scheduled to get off the ground in May this year and start operation in 2017, meeting 40pct of the domestic fuel demand.*


*

Man you guys are muscling in on our Oil refining business *


----------



## oct605032048

what's Vietnam's gdp in 2012?


----------



## Viet

*Japan funds waste water project in Hanoi*
_1/21/2013 8:00:00 AM Voice of Vietnam_






The Japanese Government has decided to grant *US$623 million* to help Hanoi build a US$740 million waste water treatment plant. The Vietnamese side will contribute US$117 million to the *Yen Xa Wastewater Treatment System* for seven districts in Hanoi.

An agreement on the loan was signed between the Hanoi People&#8217;s Committee and representatives from Japanese International Co-operation Agency (JICA) in Hanoi on January 18.

The Yen Xa treatment facility will be built in Thanh Liet commune, Thanh Tri district, covering 13 hectares in acreage.

It will treat waste water from 900,000 residents living in Ba Dinh, Dong Da, Thanh Xuan, Hoang Mai, Ha Dong, Thanh Tri and Tu Liem districts. *The system will be constructed between 2013 and 2020.*


----------



## Viet

*Garment factory opens in Thanh Hoa province*
_Updated January, 21 2013 10:06:50 Vietnam News_





_Vietnamese garment workers_

THANH HOA (VNS)&#8212; Tien Son Corp inaugurated the first phrase of its VND120 billion *(US$5.85 million)* garment factory in the central province of Thanh Hoa on Saturday.

The factory covers a total area of 40,000sq m in Dinh Lien District. Its second phrase will be put into operation in 2015. *All of its products will be exported to the EU and US*.-VNS


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam-EU FTA negotiations begin in Brussels*
_1/23/2013 8:52:25 AM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - The second round of free trade agreement (FTA) negotiations between Vietnam and EU began in Brussels, Belgium, on January 22.

Four-day discussions are focused on the exchange of goods and services, investment, intellectual property, labour, and the environment, among others. After the success of the first round, the second round is expected to speed up bilateral negotiations as agreed upon by top leaders of the two sides.



*Vietnam-US trade to hit US$50 bln by 2020*
_Updated : 1/22/2013 1:00:25 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - Vietnam-US trade turnover is likely to reach US$50 billion in 2020, according to the American Chamber of Commerce in Vietnam (Amcham Vietnam).

Amcham forecasts that bilateral trade would exceed US$27 billion by 2013 with Vietnams exports estimated at US$22.5 billion, and would rise to US$33 billion by 2015 with its exports amounting to more than US$27 billion.

It notes that trade relations between the two nations continued to grow in 2012 but at a lower level than the previous years at just US$24.6 billion. Vietnams garment and textile exports to the US market increased by only 8 percent to US$7.8 billion. There is high hope that they will reach US$8.4 billion in 2013, US$9.1 billion in 2014 and US$9.7 billion in 2015.



*2012 - Balance of payment surplus estimated at US$10 bln*
_1/22/2013 12:36:52 PM Voice of Vietnam_






The surplus of the countrys overall balance of payment is estimated to hit US$10 billion in 2012, much higher than any previous projection, Governor of the State Bank of Vietnam (SBV) Nguyen Van Binh has confirmed. 

SBV forecast early last year that the 2012 surplus would be roughly US$3 billion against US$2.6 billion in 2011. The US$10 billion figure is a extremely high, and was last matched in 2007 when the country joined the World Trade Organisation and became a hot destination for foreign investors. 

Binh attributed the improvement of balance of payment to the countrys trade surplus. 

Vietnam recorded a *trade surplus* of US$780 million last year, its first since 1993, according to the General Department of Customs.


*Government provides relief aid to the poor*
_1/22/2013 6:30:00 PM Voice of Vietnam_





(VOV) - Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has decided to offer disadvantaged people relief aid during the coming lunar New Year (Tet) holiday and lean months.

Under the PMs decision, nearly 19,000 tonnes of rice from national reserves will be provided to 12 provinces of Cao Bang, Quang Ngai, Ha Tinh, Quang Tri, Quang Binh, Kon Tum, Binh Dinh, Lao Cai, Phu Yen, Thanh Hoa, Quang Nam, and Nghe An to support the poor.


*
Green One UN House built in Vietnam*
_Updated : 1/21/2013 6:19:50 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) -The Green One UN House groundbreaking ceremony was held in Hanoi on January 21.

Deputy Foreign Minister Pham Quang Vinh confirmed Vietnams commitment to implementing the united action initiative, saying that once completed the Green One UN House will symbolise the tradition of cooperation between Vietnam and the UN.

The Green One UN House is one pillar of the six Vietnamese united action initiative reforms. It will serve as a common office for UN staff in Hanoi, constituting an expansion and equipment upgrade that enables UN agencies to maximise their cooperation and performance.


*
First Japanese resort inaugurated in Danang*
_Updated : 1/23/2013 12:33:30 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - Japans P&I Enterprise Company has opened its US$12 million Pulchra Resort on Truong Sa Street in the central city of Danang.

The wholly-foreign invested project, the first of its kind in Danang, was built on an area of 10ha, following the Champa architectural design.

The first phase of the project has 31 villas of various types and a series of luxury sailboats, swimming pools and a professional tennis court.

Shoji Nishikawa says he hopes that direct flights between Japan and Danang will open soon to attract Japanese holiday-makers to central Vietnam which is home to several UNESCO-recognised world cultural heritage sites.

In the second phase, the resort will have an additional 20 high-class villas, a series of Japanese restaurants and other high-quality services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*US$200 mln invested in Khanh Hoa&#8217;s luxury tourism*
_1/19/2013 12:26:24 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - Emirates NBD Bank PJSC from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) has agreed to provide US$200 million for luxury tourism and resort projects planned in the southern Khanh Hoa province. 

A signing ceremony for a joint-venture contract between Swiss Attixs Hospitality Group and Bao Lam Investment Joint Stock Company on the use of the sponsor capital was held in Khanh Hoa&#8217;s Nha Trang city on January 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Exports soar 43 percent in January*
_Updated : 1/25/2013 3:32:11 PM Voice of Vietnam
_





Vietnam is estimated to earn *US$10.1 billion from exports in January, a year-on-year increase of 43.2 percent*, according to the General Statistics Office (GSO). 

Foreign invested sector contributed significantly to the countrys total export value with US$6.61 billion. The sectors export turnovers surged 47.3 percent against the same time last year. 

Among staples recording the highest turnover were crude oil, garments, seafood, footwear, mobile handsets and spare parts. During the month, the country also posted an *import turnover of US$9.9 billion, marking a yearly rise of 42.3 percent *with foreign invested sector making up over half of the total with US$5.55 billion, up 52.7 percent year-on-year. 

Following an optimistic result in 2012, the nation continued enjoying a trade surplus of US$200 million in the first month of this year.



*Foreign investment pours into real estate market*
_Updated : 1/24/2013 5:57:29 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - As many as 389 foreign-invested projects were licensed to operate in the domestic property market in 2012, with a total capitalisation of around US$49.8 billion.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) injected in real estate projects alone accounted for 23.32 percent of Vietnams total FDI last year. Ho Chi Minh City attracted the bulk of the real estate FDI, with 163 projects worth US$12.4 billion. It was followed by Hanoi, Ba Ria-Vung Tau, Phu Yen, Binh Duong and Dong Nai, consecutively.

*Singapore *is currently the largest foreign trade partner of Vietnams real estate sector with 55 projects capitalised at US$8.6 billion. The Republic of *Korea *ranks second with 79 projects worth US$6.7 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Phu Quy wind farm opens*
_24/01/2013 | 21:48:39 Vietnam News_











The *6-megawatt* Phu Quy wind farm in Phu Quy island district , Binh Thuan province began full operation on January 24, after a successful testing period in August, 2012.

The wind farm, funded by the PetroVietnam Power Corporation, is the first one in Vietnam that uses both wind and diesel to generate power. Built at a cost of 335 billion VND (17 million USD), it includes three turbines and generates 25.4 million kWh per annum.

The plant will ease the current power shortage for 27,000 residents on the island, and fuel socio-economic development in the region./.VNA



*Ohashi Tekko Vietnam receives investment certificate*
_24/01/2013 | 11:21:24 Vietnam News
_




_auto parts_

*Ohashi Tekko Vietnam Ltd* on January 23 received an investment certificate for the construction of its plant making automotive parts.

The *14 million USD project*, located in Binh Xuyen Industrial Zone, northern Vinh Phuc province will operate at the beginning of 2014.

When operating stably, it may contribute one million USD to the state budget each year.


----------



## Viet

*2011&#8217;s public debt accounts for 54.9 percent of GDP*
_Updated : 1/24/2013 5:25:57 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - The Finance Ministry has announced Vietnam&#8217;s public debt hit VND1,392 trillion by the end of 2011, equivalent to 54.9 percent the GDP for that year.

It said Government debt hit VND1,096 trillion, or 43.2 percent of GDP. Of the total, about VND429 trillion was borrowed from domestic capital sources, while the remainder was sourced from foreign loans.

The total debts guaranteed by the Government reached VND285 trillion, equivalent to *11.3 percent of GDP*.

The Finance Ministry said it is going to publish a bulletin on Vietnam&#8217;s public debt, the first of its kind in the country, to ensure transparency in financial management and improve the business climate in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Alstom China to provide generators to Vietnam*
_English.news.cn 2013-01-24 18:06:53_





_Dong Nai 4 hydropower plant - Photo: Internet_

TIANJIN, Jan. 24 (Xinhua) -- *Alstom China and its partner Huangdong Engineering Corporation* will provide generators to a Vietnamese hydropower station in a deal worth *20 million euros* (26.7 million U.S. dollars), Alstom announced on Thursday.

According to the contract, Alstom - a Fortune Global 500 company - will provide two 77-megawatt generating units and supplemental equipment to Dong Nai 5 hydropower station in southern Vietnam. *Vinacomin Power Holding Corporation* operates the station.

All the units and equipment will be sourced from Alstom's production base in north China's Tianjin Municipality.

The generators are expected to be put into service in August 2015.

Dong Nai 5 hydropower station is located on Dong Nai river. With a total installed capacity of *154 megawatts*, it will generate 616 million kilowatt hour (kwh) of electricity to the country every year.


----------



## Viet

*Vietinbank funds road-tunnel construction in central Vietnam *
_Last Updated: Saturday, January 19, 2013 02:25:00_
_Thanh Nien News_






_An artist's conception of the Deo Ca tunnel_


Vietnam JSC Bank for Industry and Trade will lend VND4 trillion (*US$192 million*) to the Deo Ca Investment JSC for building a tunnel through Dai Lanh Mountain to connect the central provinces of Phu Yen and Khanh Hoa.

The Deo Ca tunnel would also be funded by France's Crédit Agricole Corporate and Investment Bank and Société Générale Bank and US bank Goldman Sachs, news website thoibaokinhtesaigon.vn reported Thursday.

The *4.4-kilometer tunnel*, for which ground was broken on November 18 last year, will go through the Ca Pass and cost VND15.6 trillion ($748.9 million). The project, scheduled for completion in 2016, is divided into two stages.

The first involves construction of the 3.9-kilometer Deo Ca tunnel in Dong Hoa District, Phu Yen Province, under the BOT (build-operate-transfer) system. The second will see construction of the 500-meter Co Ma tunnel in Van Ninh District, Khanh Hoa Province, but this will be a BT (build-transfer) project.

Five bridges and an approach road are also part of this stage.

Vietinbank, as the bank is commonly known, has already lent VND214 billion to Deo Ca Investment JSC for acquiring and clearing land costing around VND539 billion.


----------



## Viet

*US fast-food chain returns to Vietnam *
_Last Updated: Wednesday, January 23, 2013 10:35:00_





_Ron Whitt (2nd, L), deputy chairman of Popeyes, hands a certificate of franchise to Le Hong Thuy Tien of Vietnam Food And Beverage Service Ltd
_
*Popeyes*, a US fast-chain with a focus on fried chicken, is returning to Vietnam six months after it exited the country due to losses.

On January 21 it opened an outlet in District 7, Ho Chi Minh City.

Popeyes, which has more than 2000 outlets around the world, has chosen HCMC-based Vietnam Food And Beverage Service Ltd as its exclusive franchisee in Vietnam, news website thoibaokinhtesaigon.vn reported Tuesday.

This year it plans to open seven restaurants in the country as well as identify a chicken supplier.

Popeyes first came to Vietnam in June 2010, opening two restaurants in downtown HCMC. Two years later it was gone.

Another US fast-chain *Burger King*, opened its first outlet in downtown Ho Chi Minh City last October after earlier opening stores at Tan Son Nhat and Da Nang airports in November 2011.

In August executives from *McDonald&#8217;s*, the world&#8217;s largest chain of fast-food restaurants, held talks with the Ministry of Planning and Investment about investing in the country. The company said it could open two outlets in HCMC through franchising in the next few years, later expanding to 100 nationwide.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam opens its largest and deepest seaport*
_Updated January, 28 2013 12:41:02 Vietnam News_











BA RIA &#8211; VUNG TAU (VNS)&#8211; The Ministry of Transport today opened the *Cai Mep Thi Vai International Port* in the southern province of Ba Ria Vung Tau, the country's deepest and biggest seaport, which designed to meet the increasing demand of container shipping in the South.






The VND13 trillion (*US$619 million*) project, funded by ODA loan of JICA and counterpart budget of Vietnam government, will also open direct shipping channels with other domestic and international ports worldwide, cutting the intermediate and transit shipping costs

"The project will also help increase the social economic development of Ba Ria Vung Tau in particular and the southern region in general while save other ports in the South from overload burdens." said Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai.

Hai said the port, which marks 40th years of relationship between Vietnam and Japan, will also play as a shipping hub connecting countries in the Mekong region.

According to the Vietnam Port Association (VPA), *Viet Nam has 30 ports with 166 harbors and 350 wharfs*.


----------



## Viet

*German support for vocational training in Dong Nai*
_1/28/2013 12:05:17 PM Voice of Vietnam_









(VOV) - The Government of Germany is committed to providing *US$20 million* for its technical and financial cooperation program with Vietnam.

This was announced by *German ambassador to Vietnam*, Jutta Frasch, after the program was signed in HCM City on January 27 by representatives of Bosch Vietnam and Lilama Technical and Technology Vocational College 2.

Vo Quang Hue, General Director of *Bosch Vietnam*, said the cooperation program between Bosch and Lilama 2 aims to train highly skilled workers for the company&#8217;s hi-tech factory in the southern province of Dong Nai.

Martin Hayes, President of Bosch in the South East Asia region said this is the first German-standard training program, aimed at transferring hi-tech skills to Vietnamese workers.

In the first two years, Bosch will provide US$2.3 million for training workers for Bosch&#8217;s automobile factory in Dong Nai. Bosch Vietnam will give priority to those finishing the three-year program with certificates granted by the German Industry and Commerce (GIC) and Lilama2.




*BIDV funds national highway expansion*
| SGT | Jan 25, 2013 09:04 am VIR





_Deputy Minister of Transport Nguyen Hong Truong (L) and a representative of BIDV exchange the signed credit contract - Photo: Courtesy of BIDV
_

Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam (BIDV) and the Ministry of Transport on Monday signed an agreement to fund the project expanding the National Highway 1A.

According to a statement released by BIDV, the lender has pledged to arrange VND30 trillion ($1.5 billion) for investors to expand sections between Hanoi and Can Tho City under the BOT (build-operate-transfer) format. BIDV will prioritize sections in the central region from Vinh City to Ninh Thuan Province.

BIDV will consider giving preferential lending rates to each part of this project and credits will be up to 85 per cent of the total investment capital.





_National Highway 1A_

Under calculation of the ministry, over VND120 trillion *($6 billion)* is needed to expand the National Highway 1A from Hanoi to Can Tho on a total length of over 1,200 kilometers. Aside from credits from BIDV, some VND20.5 trillion ($1 billion) will be injected into this project through the State budget, government bonds and sale of toll collection right.

The ministry is seeking the remaining capital of around VND70 trillion ($3.5 billion) for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*X Nippon looks for the good oil*
_Nguyen Chung | vir.com.vn | Jan 28, 2013 15:05 pm_






Japan-based JX Nippon Oil and Energy Corporation has started construction of its *lubricant blending plant *in Haiphong&#8217;s Dinh Vu Industrial Zone.

The four-hectare, *$40 million* JX Nippon Oil and Energy Vietnam Lubricant Blending project is planned to begin commercial operation in early 2014 with an annual productivity of about 40,000 tonnes.



*Tourism pushed in $94-bln plan*
_Nguyen Chung | vir.com.vn | Jan 28, 2013 15:47 pm_






Vietnam&#8217;s government-backed tourism industry is seeking $94.2 billion investment capital - 90 per cent from private entities - over the next 17 years.

This will help tourism become a &#8220;spearhead&#8221; economic sector by 2020 under a government&#8217;s tourism development strategy approved last week.

Under the tourism development masterplan until 2020 with a vision toward 2030, the tourism industry will need up to $94.2 billion in investment capital by 2030, of which 8-10 per cent capital would come from the state budget including *official development assistance *(ODA) and 90-92 per cent capital from private sources including foreign direct investment.



*Japanese investors look on bright side*
_Bao Tram | vir.com.vn | Jan 28, 2013 15:13 pm_






*More than two-thirds of Japanese firms operating in Vietnam plan to expand investment in the country over the next two years. *This despite challenges like wage hikes, according to a survey of Japan External Trade Organisation (Jetro).

The survey, released by Jetro Hanoi office last week, points out that 65.9 per cent of Japanese companies operating in Vietnam wanted to continue expanding business in this country in 2013 and 2014, while 32.1 per cent responded they would keep the same size. Only two per cent said they would downsize in Vietnam or relocate to other countries.

Japanese companies&#8217; interest in Vietnam was lower than that of Indonesia, Myanmar and Cambodia, but higher than that of Thailand, China, Malaysia, Singapore and the Philippines.



*JFE takes step for steel project*
_Ngoc Linh | vir.com.vn | Jan 28, 2013 15:42 pm_






Japan&#8217;s JFE Steel Corporation has completed a pre-feasibility study for a *$4.5 billion integrated steel mill* in central Quang Ngai province to be submitted for governmental approval, moving a step closer to gaining an investment certificate for the project.

A source familiar with the case said the pre-feasibility study had been sent to Quang Ngai Provincial People&#8217;s Committee. &#8220;JFE will submit the study to the Ministry of Planning and Investment after Tet holidays [late February] and then other relevant authorities for further discussion,&#8221; said the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Aussie wool producers eye market*
_Updated January, 28 2013 10:51:31 Vietnam News_






SYDNEY (VNS)&#8212; Australia is looking to develop a sustainable supply chain for its wool industry in Viet Nam.

Towards this,* Australian Wool Innovation* (AWI), the research, development and marketing organisation for the Australian wool industry, has been implementing the Out of Viet Nam project since last June.

The project not only aims to develop a sustainable supply chain in Viet Nam, but also to expand its manufacturing sector.

With Australia currently sending about 80 per cent of its wool to China and becoming increasingly reliant on this country, AWI sees the need to develop a new processing and manufacturing market for Australian wool, its General Manager for Product Development and Commercialisation, Jimmy Jackson, told Viet Nam News.

"*Viet Nam comes out on top in comparison with other countries*," Jackson said.

"Viet Nam meets a host of essential criteria, including its low sovereign risk, its well-established textile manufacturing industry and infrastructure, a large, skilled workforce, its large and growing exports of textile products, its large trade access including a Free Trade Agreement with the US and an abundant supply of water,' he said.


*
Hanoi among cities with high quality hotel service*
_Updated : 1/26/2013 5:04:21 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) -Hotel service quality in Hanoi has ranked second only behind the German city of Dresden in a recent survey conducted by the prestigious website *Trivago*.

In its survey examining 140 hotels in 100 cities around the world, London in the UK was labeled the worst, receiving many complaints about its expensive bars, slow services, and mediocre breakfasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*US businesses eye long-term investment in Vietnam*
_Updated : 1/29/2013 11:22:28 AM Voice of Vietnam_





_Vietnamese workers at US-invested Jabil plant in Ho Chi Minh City (Photo:internet)_

(VOV) - *US companies have voiced support for the Vietnamese government&#8217;s *efforts to stabilize the macro-economy and pledged to do long-term business in the country.

At a dialogue with Ambassador Nguyen Quoc Cuong in Washington DC on January 28, representatives of the* US Chamber of Commerce* (USCC), the US-ASEAN Business Council (USABC) and major US companies valued Vietnam&#8217;s willingness to hold dialogues to ease difficulties for a healthy and transparent business environment.

They said the expected conclusion of *Trans-Pacific Partnership* agreement (TPP) negotiations in 2013 is of paramount importance to their investment and business expansion strategies in Vietnam and Southeast Asia in general.

The dialogue attracted the participation of USABC President Alex Feldman, USCC Director for Asia Catherine Mellor, and representatives of more than 30 US companies, such as *Boeing, IBM, Microsoft, Google, DHL, Fedex, UPS, BakerMcKenzie, KPMG, Lockheed Martin, Westinghouse, John Deere and Caterpillar*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Airlines opens Moscow-Nha Trang route*
_Updated : 1/29/2013 12:06:25 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) -A ceremony was held in Moscow on January 28 to announce the official opening of a direct flight route between Moscow and Nha Trang.

Present were Minister Councilor of the *Vietnamese Embassy in Russia* Pham Thi Ngoc Bich, representatives from the Ministry of Transport of the Russian Federation, and other partners of Vietnam Airlines.

Vietnam&#8217;s national flag carrier announced that its first direct flight from Moscow to Nha Trang will start on* April 5*. It will have serviced one Boeing 777-200 flight per week in summer and two in winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Boeing funding for school construction in Vietnam*
_Updated : 1/29/2013 10:53:00 AM VOV_






(VOV) - The Boeing Company inaugurated the *Tan Minh A primary school *with six classrooms in Hoa Binh province's Da Bac district on January 28. 

The new school was built at a cost of US$115,000 sourced from the Boeing Company and the local budget.

This is* the 25th school funded by the Boeing Company in Vietnam *and it was built under a project co-managed by the Da Bac District People&#8217;s Committee and the Vietnam Veterans of America Foundation (VVAF).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*S. Korea to build arboretum in southern Vietnamese city *
_Last Updated: Wednesday, January 23, 2013 01:40:00 | thanhniennews
_




_Dr. Kim Hak Min (standing) presents plans for the arboretum project on January 22 in Can Tho City._

An advanced botanical garden designed by Korean scientists will break ground by month&#8217;s end in the Mekong Delta City of Can Tho, said a city official on January 22.

Vo Thanh Thong, deputy chairman of Can Tho&#8217;s People Committee, said the 4.5 hectare space at the city&#8217;s Tra Noc 2 Industrial Zone will be handed to the* South Korean Institute of Industrial Technology *(KITECH) late this month to plant an arboretum, news website thoibaokinhtesaigon.vn reported Tuesday.





_Korean garden (photo internet)_

The garden is part of the VND400 billion project *($20 millions)*, 70 percent of the funding for which will come from South Korea. Building the arboretum was included in several agreements signed between the Vietnam&#8217;s Ministry of Industry and Trade and South Korea&#8217;s Ministry of Knowledge Economy last March, and between the KITECH and the Can Tho&#8217;s People Committee last December, said Thong.

Expected to open in 2015,* the project aims at increasing the value of agricultural products and seafood*, the main exports of the Mekong Delta region, to South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*UNDP helps VN enhance disaster risk management capacity*
_VNA | Updated : Mon, January 28, 2013,7:04 PM (GMT+0700)_





_A serious flooding in Hanoi in October 2008 - Photo: Reuters
_
The Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development (MARD) and the *United Nations Development Programme* (UNDP) are in coordination to carry out a project aimed at enhancing disaster risk management capacity in a large part of Vietnam.

A budget of *4.95 million USD*, mainly funded by the UNDP, has been approved by the MARD for phase II of project&#8220; Institutional Capacity Building for Disaster Risk Management in Vietnam, particularly climate change - related risks&#8221;.

According to the Ministry, the project has a target of building a strategy and mechanism to support the implementation of multilateral agreements as well as working out effective measures to reduce natural disaster risks and adapt to climate change.

The project is implemented in Hanoi and 20 other provinces and cities until 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese rice resumes exports to Japan*
_Tuoitrenews | Updated : Tue, January 29, 2013,11:12 AM (GMT+0700)_





_Rice exports are seen loaded on a ship at Tan Thuan Port in Ho Chi Minh City_

*Two Vietnamese rice exporters* have recently managed to ship their product to Japan again after the East Asian country ceased imports five years ago.

The Mekong Delta-based An Giang Import Export Co (Angimex) last year won a bid to supply 30,000 tons of white rice to Japan, and the deal has since been settled, CEO Nguyen Van Tien said.

With Japanese importers demanding that a number of tough standards be met, Angimex has linked with local farmers to create an area using advanced cultivation technology and strict quality supervision.

We also had the rice tested for quality by Thai and Japanese companies, and finally the grain passed the standards set by the Japanese side, the CEO said.

Paying close attention to the growing area and the use of high-tech, quality monitoring also enabled the An Giang Plant Protection Service (AGPPS) to enter the hard-to-please Japanese market.* The Japanese importers sent their supervisors to watch over us during almost every phase, from growing the rice to packaging, *company CEO Huynh Van Thon said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*State firms increase investment for development*
_Posted on January 29, 2013 Written by hanoitimes _






The Hanoitimes &#8211; *State groups and corporations plan to pour around 507,000 billion VND (more than $25 billions) in development plans in 2013, up 32.4% against 2012.*

Businesses under the Ministry of Industry and Trade rank first in terms of development investment with 46.6%, followed by businesses under the Ministry of Transport (34.5%).

Eight State economic groups expect to spend more than 274,000 billion VND in the year, up 18.4% from 2012, which account for 50.7% of combined investment of State groups and corporations in 2013.

Vietnam Electricity, Petro Vietnam and Viettel Group have set big plans for development in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Japan&#8217;s Terumo to build factory in Dong Nai*
_Posted on January 29, 2013 Written by vietnamplus 
_




_Terumo Vietnam_

The *Japanese Terumo Medical Corporation* has been granted an investment license for its building of a medical equipment manufacturing factory in Long Duc Industrial Park in southern Dong Nai province.

Covering an area of 10 ha, the *98.9 million USD* factory is expected to open its doors in the second quarter of 2015.

The factory will mainly produce products for blood preservation, with the aim of developing its market in Southeast Asia, Europe and America .

This is the second Terumo-invested project in Vietnam, after the 19.5 million USD medical equipment factory in Hanoi, which has been put into operation.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*PM approves plan to buy 1 milion tonnes of rice in reserve*
_1/30/2013 1:01:21 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - The Prime Minister has approved a plan to buy 1 million tonnes of rice in reserve from the 2012-2013 winter-spring crop, according to the* Vietnam Food Association* (VFA).

VFA President Truong Thanh Phong says businesses will buy rice at market prices, but not below VND5,000 per kilo as of February 20 after the Lunar New Year festival.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Airlines plans IPO, to start restructuring this year *
_Last Updated: Monday, January 21, 2013 06:25:00 | thanh nien news_






The *state-owned Vietnam Airlines *Corporation will make an initial public offering this year and offload its stakes in 10 businesses from now through 2015, Saigon Tiep Thi reported.

Under a recently approved restructuring program, the government will own 65-75 percent of the airline after the IPO.

The corporation will pull out of several businesses it has stakes in, including Techcombank, Bao Minh Insurance, and France Telecom. But it will continue to fully own the Vietnam Airlines Engineering Company,and hold more than 50 percent in 14 companies, including budget carrier Jetstar Pacific.

Cambodia Angkor Air will be among 11 other companies in which it will own less than 50 percent. *Vietnam Airlines hopes to become Southeast Asia's third largest airline*, providing four-star services, by 2015.

The magazine quoted a recent report from the airline as saying that for the first time in its history domestic passenger numbers declined last year though turnover was up 6.3 percent at VND50.89 trillion ($2.4 billion).


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to send 85,000 workers abroad this year*
_1/30/2013 12:46:51 PM Voice of Vietnam_





_Qatar wants overseas Vietnamese workers (picture: Doha - capital city of Qatar)_

(VOV) - The Ministry of Labour, Invalids, and Social Affairs (MoLISA) expects Vietnam will send 85,000 workers abroad in 2013.

Le Van Thanh, Deputy Head of the MoLISA&#8217;s Department of Overseas Labour granted the VOV an exclusive interview in this connection.

*Reporter: Could you first brief us on labour exports in 2012?*

Mr Thanh: Last year, Vietnam exported 80,000 labourers or 88.9 percent of the set target. Although the total figure was not as high as expected, it was considered positive when the global economy&#8217;s recovery remained slow due to high unemployment in the labour market.

Since the beginning of the year, the MoLISA has tried its best to focus on some traditional markets which are in need of Vietnamese guest workers&#8212;*Taiwan *(30,533), *Japan *(8,755), the Republic of *Korea *(9,228), *Malaysia *(9,298), *Macau *(2,304), *Saudi Arabia* (2,360), *UAE *(1,731), and *Cyprus *(1,669).

In fact, labour exporters are cooperating with vocational training centres to improve the quality of guest workers.
*
Reporter: What about the department&#8217;s main targets this year?*

Mr Thanh: As the department plans to send 85,000 workers abroad, its main focus will be on exploiting both old and new markets provided by the Organisation for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). Workers will be offered refresher courses on the languages, customs, and laws of their would-be countries of residence.

The Department has released full information on labour contract conditions for workers to consider and decide where they wish to be employed. It has also coordinated with relevant agencies to identify and prevent negative developments in labour export as soon as possible.

*Reporter: What are major markets for Vietnamese guest workers?*

Mr Thanh: The MoLISA has mapped out a long-term strategy for labour export. Annually, it hopes to send more than 100,000 workers abroad as some nations have already altered their policies towards guest workers. For example, Malaysia&#8217;s minimum salary has increased as of January 1, 2013.The only question is how to make a good choice of potential labour markets.

In the Middle East, *Libya *has agreed to take back more guest workers from Vietnam. Around 700 are already employed there. The *Qatar *Ministry of Labour has coordinated with the MoLISA on a project to build a worker training centre catering to the Middle East market.

We are also developing a training programme for those workers wishing to go to Macau, Taiwan, and Malaysia.

*Reporter: What are the prerequisites and criteria for guest workers in high-income countries?*

Mr Thanh: As they all need high skilled workers, the MoLISA have a plan to train medical workers under a pilot project with Japan, *Germany *and Saudi Arabia.

The department is preparing to sign labour cooperation agreements with *Russia*, *Laos*, and *Thailand *in the near future.


----------



## Viet

*Japan helps Vietnam upgrade primary schools*
_1/30/2013 12:26:23 PM VOV_






(VOV) - The Japanese government has agreed to provide more than* US$243,000 in non-refundable aid *for a project on upgrading two primary schools in the northern provinces of Bac Giang and Thai Nguyen.

Two non-refundable aid packages were signed at the *Japanese Embassy* in Hanoi on January 30.

Accordingly, US$120,000 will be granted to the Ngoc Son primary school in Bac Giang, and US$123,000 to the Duong Thanh primary school in Thai Nguyen.


----------



## Viet

*Foreign direct investment to Vietnam up 74 pct in Jan.*
_(Xinhua) | 13:38, January 29, 2013_







HANOI, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam attracted nearly *281.5 million* U.S. dollars from the foreign direct investment (FDI) in the first month of the year, an increase of 74 percent year-on- year, the Vietnam General Statistics Office (GSO) reported on Tuesday.

Among 17 countries and territories having newly licensed projects in Vietnam in January, *Japan *was the largest investor, with new and expanded capital of over 157.7 million dollars ( accounting for 57.6 percent of the newly registered capital), followed by *Thailand *with 54.3 million dollars (21.1 percent) and *France *with 20 million dollars.
*
Last year, Vietnam attracted 13 billion dollars from the FDI* and disbursed about 10.5 billion dollars, according to the GSO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Low income people get six-month tax break for 2012*
_Updated January, 30 2013 14:28:00 Vietnam News_





_Vietnamese government cabinet meeting_

HA NOI (VNS) &#8211; People with *monthly taxable incomes of VND5 million (US$240) or less* will be exempted from personal income tax for the last six months of last year.

The Finance Ministry's General Taxation Administration has issued instructions to this effect following a National Assembly resolution approved last June to help individuals and organisations overcome difficulties due to economic slowdown.

According to the instruction, the income tax payable in 2012 is the multiplication of average monthly taxable income, tax rate and 12 (months). The tax exemption for eligible people would be half the income tax payable calculated thus. Tax deduction for dependents is calculated from the month tax payers assume responsibility for their dependents.

Any income generated prior to last December but paid this January would be included in this year's tax balance sheet.

The General Taxation Administration also regulates that tax payers can submit their returns until 1st April, 2013.

Under the current Law on Personal Income Tax, the threshold is VND4 million ($192) per month and deduction for each dependant is VND1.6 million ($77) per month.

Last November, the National Assembly approved amendments to the law by which *the threshold will be increased to VND9 million ($430) per month and the deduction rate for family will be VND3.6 million per dependant per month.
*
The amendment takes effect on July 1, 2013. - VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*53,000-tonne cargo ship delivered to UK company*
_Updated : 1/31/2013 8:00:00 AM Voice of Vietnam_






The *Ha Long Shipbuilding Company* on January 30 handed over a 53,000-tonne cargo ship to its United Kingdom&#8217;s partner, MUHR Maritime Pte.

The cargo ship, named Anne Kjersti, is to make its maiden voyage to Singapore on January 31. The ship is the ninth in a series of ten 53,000 tonne-vessels that the shipyard has built for foreign partners.

It is 190m long and 32.26m wide and capable of moving at 14 nautical miles per hour. The company will complete the last vessel destined for a *Thai cargo company* in the second quarter of 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Russian-Founded Online Search Engine Launched in Vietnam*
_31 January 2013 | Issue 5058 | The Moscow Times_






Nigma.ru founder Viktor Lavrenko has launched a new online search engine offering services in Vietnamese, Vedomosti reported Wednesday.

The development of the search engine &#8212; *Coccoc.com*, which means "knock-knock" in Vietnamese &#8212; cost Lavrenko *$15 million* and two years of work. The money was used mainly for the purchase of equipment and payment of Russian software developers who relocated to Vietnam's capital, Hanoi, to work on the project.

Some 40 Russians are currently working for the search engine, the businessman said.

Coccoc.com hopes to generate revenue by selling contextual advertising tailored to the needs of small business, which is well-developed in Vietnam. Lavrenko sees potential in placing ads for cafes, gas stations and other places that may be of interest to Internet users.

The first search engine with Russian origin in Vietnam, *Wada.vn*, was launched in 2012. One of its founders, Igor Ashmanov, told Vedomosti he is confident about the prospects of the country's rapidly growing Internet market.

According to the Alexa.com online statistics service, the most popular online services in Vietnam are the local version of Google, social network Facebook, the English-language Google and video hosting site YouTube.

*Lavrenko said Vietnam is only the first stage of his expansion strategy in the region. *Eventually, his whole development team may move to Thailand, Indonesia or Malaysia to work on his greatest ambition: a search engine to serve all of Southeast Asia. By his estimates, such a project could generate up to $1 billion per year.


----------



## Viet

*Japan&#8217;s ODA promotes economic growth in Vietnam*
_Updated : 1/31/2013 3:43:17 PM Voice of Vietnam_

(VOV) -The *Japanese International Cooperation Agency *(JICA) held a conference in Hanoi on January 30 to review Japan&#8217;s official development assistance (ODA) to Vietnam over the last 20 years and its future orientations. 





_Japanese tourists visiting Vietnam_

Under these orientations, *Japan will help Vietnam achieve its industrialisation goal by 2020*. Japanese ODA will focus on promoting economic growth, increasing competitiveness, as well as the restructuring of State-owned companies, the financial sector and public services. 

Addressing the event, JICA Head Representative to Vietnam Tsuno Motonori said Japan has been the largest provider of ODA to Vietnam for 20 years, with a total of more than* JPY 1.8 trillion*. 

Furthermore, *Japan has sent around 5,000 experts and 500 volunteers to Vietnam , and trained 18,000 Vietnamese employees in Japan . *Japan considers Vietnam a leading partner in terms of ODA and will continue to provide a high level of aid to Vietnam. It will boost bilateral cooperation, despite its recent natural disasters and the global economic crisis, said Motonori.


----------



## Viet

*WB adds US$ 156 mln to Mekong Delta transport project*
_Updated : 1/31/2013 3:25:36 PM VOV_






(VOV) -The World Bank (WB) on January 30 approved *an additional credit of US$156 million* for an underway project to develop transport infrastructure in the Mekong Delta. 

The additional credit will be used to improve waterway corridors and national roads that connect to the region&#8217;s economic hub - Ho Chi Minh City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

any more pics of vietnam roads? seems very good.


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> any more pics of vietnam roads? seems very good.


Vietnam´s roads and highways are far from good, moreover they are still in a bad shape. It is still a long way to go. Vietnam needs some $15 billion per year. Pls come back in 7 years.





_traffic in the city_















_Phap Van-Cau Gie Expressway _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Dunkin' Expands to Vietnam *
BY SAABIRA CHAUDHURI | Wallstreet Journal | January 30, 2013, 7:55 a.m. ET






*Dunkin' Brands Group Inc.* has signed a deal to take its eponymous doughnut chain to Vietnam as the company continues its push to expand internationally.

The Canton, Mass., company has signed a franchise agreement with *Vietnam Food and Beverage Co.* to develop Dunkin' Donuts restaurants across the country over the next several years, with the first locations planned for the Ho Chi Minh City area.


----------



## Viet

*First Japan-funded farmers&#8217; store opens in Vietnam*
_1/31/2013 5:56:18 PM Voice of Vietnam_






(VOV) - A farmers&#8217; store at the Binh An Road Side Station was inaugurated in the central province of Quang Nam on January 31. 

The inauguration ceremony was hosted by the *Japan International Cooperation Agency* (JICA) and the Quang Nam provincial People&#8217;s Committee. The event is part of a project to develop local economies with the participation of farmers based on a model applied in Japan&#8217;s Minhamiboso city, and is the first of its kind in Vietnam.

On display in the store were 50 VietGAP products from different areas of the central Quang Nam province and some specialties from Japan.

The Binh An Road Side Station was built in Binh An commune was funded by JICA under the authorisation of *Minhamiboso city*. It encompasses a chain of restaurants and is expected to welcome around 2,000 visitors per day. The station is a place which provides information to visitors, supports the development of the local economy and doubles as a shelter from natural calamities.

JICA also financed the plantation of new vegetable lines in Binh Trieu and Binh Sa communes, Thang Binh district.


----------



## Viet

*Fitch reaffirms nation's B+ rating, stable outlook*

Updated January, 31 2013 11:05:59 Vietnam News

HA NOI (VNS)&#8212; Fitch Ratings on Tuesday affirmed Viet Nam's long-term foreign and local currency-issuer default ratings (IDRs) at &#8216;B+', with a stable outlook. The ratings agency also affirmed the country ceiling at &#8216;B+' and the short-term foreign-currency IDR at &#8216;B'.






*"Viet Nam's ratings are underpinned by its track record of strong economic growth and a favourable environment for foreign direct investment that has rendered the economy less vulnerable to external shocks and raised its potential growth rate,"* Fitch said in a statement.

"The ratings are also supported by favourable overall levels of external debt and debt service relative to rated peers as well as by high levels of domestic savings and investment."


----------



## Viet

*Japan needs more guest workers*
_Updated : 2/1/2013 10:26:52 AM Voice of Vietnam
_





More Vietnamese workers are expected to work in Japan this year, according to the *Department of Overseas Labour Management*. The department approved labour contracts for 1,900 guest workers in October, 1,999 in November and 1,720 in December last year.

Pham Do Nhat Tan, deputy chairman of the Vietnam Association of Manpower Supply, said over the past few months, Japanese partners have placed large orders for guest workers, (50-100 employees per order).


----------



## Viet

*Hoi An voted world&#8217;s best tourism destination*
_Tuoitrenews
Updated : Fri, February 1, 2013,2:00 PM (GMT+0700)
_





_Japanese bridge_





_Traditional Hoian restaurant_





Ancient meeting hall





Gate to ancient meeting hall





_riverside_





_A view of the old town - UNESCO World Heritage Site_

Hoi An City in the central province of Quang Nam, home to a UNESCO world heritage ancient town, has been voted the world&#8217;s best tourism city by *UK tourism magazine Wanderlust*.

The Wanderlust Travel Awards 2013 went to the Vietnamese city with a whopping 98.18 percent satisfaction rating from the magazine&#8217;s 3,000 surveyed readers who are described as UK's most dynamic tourists.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> *Hoi An voted world&#8217;s best tourism destination*
> _Tuoitrenews
> Updated : Fri, February 1, 2013,2:00 PM (GMT+0700)
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Japanese bridge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Traditional Hoian restaurant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient meeting hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gate to ancient meeting hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _riverside_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A view of the old town - UNESCO World Heritage Site_
> 
> Hoi An City in the central province of Quang Nam, home to a UNESCO world heritage ancient town, has been voted the world&#8217;s best tourism city by *UK tourism magazine Wanderlust*.
> 
> The Wanderlust Travel Awards 2013 went to the Vietnamese city with a whopping 98.18 percent satisfaction rating from the magazine&#8217;s 3,000 surveyed readers who are described as UK's most dynamic tourists.


it looks like a town in south China.especially the style of the memorial arch and the houses.


----------



## Viet

@djsjs
The bridge connects China town with Japan town.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> @djsjs
> The bridge connects China town with Japan town.



oh...thanks


----------



## Viet

*Starbucks plans more Vietnamese coffee purchases*
_Updated : 2/1/2013 5:59:39 PM Voice of Vietnam_

(VOV) - Starbucks Corp, one of the world&#8217;s leading retailers, roasters, and brands of specialty coffee, is committed to purchasing more high-quality Vietnamese coffee in the future.







The commitment was made by *John Culver*, the Chairman of Starbucks&#8217; Chinese and Asian-Pacific market operations, at a February 1 ceremony in Ho Chi Minh City inaugurating the *company&#8217;s first Vietnamese outlet*.

Culver highlighted the Vietnamese market&#8217;s potential. Saying Starbucks plans to open more retail outlets in Hanoi as well as other big cities across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Textile industry to earn $20 billion early*
| Q&#272;ND | Feb 01, 2013 09:52 am






If the export growth of Vietnam&#8217;s textile and garment industry remains between 12 and 15 per cent, the sector will reach its target of $20 billion in *2014 *ahead of the 2015 deadline, according to the Vietnam Textile and Apparel Association (VITAS).

The industry&#8217;s trade surplus was $8.4 billion last year as imported materials accounted for only $8.8 billion of the total export value of $17.2 billion, he added.

The textile and garment industry has already achieved its 2015 goal to source *50 per cent of raw materials domestically*. It expects to earn 18.8-$19.3 billion this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*SCG announces latest investment in Vietnam*
| VNS | Feb 02, 2013 15:12 pm






The *Siam Cement Group* said it had recently entered a conditional share purchase agreement with the Prime Group Joint Stock Company, a *major manufacturer of ceramic tiles in Vietnam*.

Total investment will be *$234 million*. Under the agreement, SCG will acquire a 85 per cent stake in the company and help *to increase SCG's competitiveness in Viet Nam and ASEAN.*

In Q4/2012, SCG in Viet Nam recorded sales revenue of VND1.7 trillion ($83 million), a 15 per cent year-on-year increase, with increased demand for packaging paper.

SCG began its regional expansion with Viet Nam as its strategic hub in 1992. It has 17 operations in Viet Nam with more than $370 million in total assets. SCG's subsidiaries in Viet Nam include Viet-Thai Plastchem Co Ltd, TPC Vina Chemical and Plastic Corporation Co, Vina Kraft Paper Co, SCG Building Materials Co, Tien Phong Plastics Joint Stock Company and Binh Minh Plastics Joint Stock Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*VFA opposes US anti-subsidy investigation*
| Vietnam+ | Feb 01, 2013 16:47 pm








The *Vietnam Fisheries Association* (VFA) has protested against the US Department of Commerce (DOC)&#8217;s launch of investigation under an anti-subsidy lawsuit against frozen warm-water shrimp imported from seven countries, including Vietnam.
The anti-subsidy investigation was made after the Coalition of Gulf Shrimp Industries (COGSI) lodged the petition on January 18.

In a recent press release, the VFA, which represents more than *600,000 Vietnamese shrimp farmers and processors*, said Vietnam has developed a market economy since late 1980s and since the nation joined the *World Trade Organisation in 2007*, all its economic policies concerning international trade (including those on warm-water shrimp farming and processing) have been translated into English and publicised before being issued to collect other WTO members&#8217; opinions through the Vietnamese Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development&#8217;s SPS programme.
*
The VFA statistics showed that all shrimp breeding and processing policies of the country were accepted by other WTO members.*

In reality, shrimp farmers have used their own capital or taken loans to invest in building ponds, buying shrimp fries and feeds, hiring workers and paying taxes in accordance with the law.

Therefore, COGSI&#8217;s lawsuit that accuses the Vietnamese Government for subsidising shrimp breeders is a groundless action, causing worries among Vietnamese shrimp producers and US shrimp importers, making negative impacts on US consumers and going against the developing trade relations between the two countries, said the VFA.

The association pointed out that meanwhile, *COGSI is providing the US market with wild caught shrimps*. Its comparison of the price of wild caught shrimps (which includes high catching and labour costs in the US) and that of Vietnam&#8217;s farmed shrimps (which are raised in favourable climatic and natural conditions) is lame without any scientific grounds, and thus not in line with with WTO regulations. But regrettably, the DOC has accepted COGSI&#8217;s petition and conducted the investigation.

The VFA opposed COGSI&#8217;s petition and asking that the DOC suspend its subsidy investigation on Vietnam&#8217;s shrimp industry, so as to ensure fairness and transparency in international trade relations and avoid causing negative impacts on Vietnamese shrimps producers and exports to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*$2b credit for poor students*

VNA | Updated : Sun, February 3, 2013,3:22 PM (GMT+0700)





_K-12 students are seen joining a career counseling fair organized by Tuoi Tre newspaper last year. Photo: Tuoi Tre_

HCM CITY &#8211; The* Viet Nam Bank for Social Policy* will set aside VND45 trillion (US$2.16 billion) for a credit programme for poor students between 2013 and 2017.

The bank said they expected overdue loans to account for less than one per cent of the total loans.

After five years of implementation of the student loan programme, more than *2.8 million disadvantaged students* had received outstanding loans of VND35.8 trillion (US$1.72 billion). Of that figure, overdue loans accounted for 0.47 per cent.

The programme has been beneficial to more than 2.3 million students coming from a total of 1.9 million households.

Students of families living under and near the poverty line, families having unexpected financial difficulties due to illness, accidents and natural disasters, and orphaned students are among the beneficiaries of the programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Kobe joins Vietnam water project*

Kyodo | Feb 1, 2013 | The Japan Times





_City of Kobe (Japan)_

KOBE &#8211; A water supply project planned for an* industrial park in southern Vietnam *will enlist the Kobe Municipal Government, which will take a stake in a company set up by Kobelco Eco-Solutions Co. and local entities.

Two affiliated organizations of Kobe will be putting up around* ¥9 million i*n capital for the company, which will operate a reservoir, water treatment and supply facilities in* Long An Province*, a Kobe official said Wednesday.

Staff will also be sent from the organizations to give operational advice. &#8220;*We will be the first municipality in Japan* in helping manage a water business including infrastructure development in an emerging country in cooperation with private-sector companies,&#8221; the official said.

Vietnam is experiencing such problems as the depletion of groundwater while industrial demand for water is growing rapidly along with the nation&#8217;s economic growth.

The project is being financed by the* Japan International Cooperation Agency*. JICA is providing around 70 percent of the operational funds in the form of loans through a local bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*New Damen Song Cam Shipyard*
marinelink.com








*Damen Song Cam Shipyard a joint venture between Vinashin and Damen*. Completion of the first phase of the project is planned for February 2012. In the first phase the shipyard will concentrate on the outfitting, under cover, of hulls built by Song Cam Shipyard. Capacity is approximately twelve vessels per year, all current orders are for export.

Facilities in the first phase include a *Syncrolift of 2500 ton capacity*, an outfitting hall of 80 metre by 40 metre and various workshops and offices. In the second phase of the five year plan the capacity will be increased to maximum 30 tugs, workboats and high speed craft per year in a dedicated outfitting hall of 160 metre by 150 metre. 

Sufficient room is available on the *42 hectare* site for the construction of hulls as well as for sub-contractors and suppliers in the final phase of the five year plan.





signing ceremony for the start of construction of the new shipbuilding facility of Damen Vinashin Shipyard in Haiphong (August 2010)





_In September 2012 two ASD 2810 tugs will sail from Vietnam to Panama, to be a delivered to MMG Shipping Group. Both vessels were built at the Damen Song Cam Shipyard in Vietnam._





11 vessels for Autralian Navy delivery in 2016, built at the Damen Song Cam Shipyard in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Dubai group plans $30bn Vietnam project*

TradeArabia News Service
Monday 4 February 2013






*Global Sphere*, a Dubai-based development company, has launched a $30 billion mega real estate project in Vietnam dubbed &#8220;Hanoi Wall Street&#8221; that will boast of complete city services covering an area of 35 sq km.

The project, which lies only 4 km away from the Hanoi airport, is the largest Vietnamese venture by an UAE-based company.





_Hanoi_

Global Sphere board chairman Dr Abdullah Al Sayegh revealed that the land in Urban No.8 &#8211;which some dubbed *&#8220;Hanoi Wall Street&#8221;*- was given out by the Vietnamese government after negotiations spearheaded by Global Sphere Vietnamese partner, Viet Royal Group.

According to him, the project is an integrated community with a total value estimated at $30 billion. *The first phase valued at $10 billion is expected to be accomplished by 2020.*

He said the project will have about 70 residential towers with varying heights between 40 and 70 floors, with a unique 102-storied tower in the middle others. 

&#8220;It will accommodate between 300,000 to 400,000 people. The engineering plan for the project resembles Downtown Dubai,&#8221; he said.

An UAE engineering firm, Next has carried out consultancy for Global Sphere. &#8220;This is the first stage of the project,&#8221; he said adding that the *project ends in 2030, after galloping up to $30 billion*," said the company head.

&#8220;The investment opportunities in developing countries are promising&#8221; remarked Al Sayegh.

The Global Sphere, he said, is a port for the entry of many UAE companies to Vietnamese market because the implementation is entirely self-funded.

&#8220;All the company's projects are development and investment projects. They were carefully followed proactively by the embassies of both countries carried out frequent visits,&#8221; he added.

Al Sayegh said the company's projects are &#8220;not related to a particular geographic area&#8221; but &#8220;linked with distinct investment opportunities which we aim to seize in any part of the world.&#8221;

"Global Sphere aims to set up projects in future in many countries under development in Africa and Asia in addition to the projects that we have in the Arab region. We are ready to engage into negotiations with prospective partners," he added.

Al Sayegh said* the company enters as a partner in the project provides funding ranging between 80 per cent and 100 per cent *of the required value of the project whereas profit-sharing and retrieval is case-by-case arrangement based on the negotiations of parties involved.

&#8220;We as a company are ready to provide the necessary funding within and outside the UAE on the basis of negotiations with potential partners,&#8221; he added. 

Al Sayegh said this was the first of the company's business in Vietnam, but it had earlier been involved in a number of contracts including projects for the production of solar energy to be carried out in partnership with the Worldtech Corporation, while the other remaining projects went to many different companies within Vietnam.

Among the projects financed by Global Sphere connected to the &#8220;infrastructural sector&#8221; such as construction of roads, electronics sector and technical solutions.

According to Al Sayegh, the company aims to enter as an essential financier for High Power, a large-scale project that contributes to the development process and increasing the GDP.





_Global Sphere, Dubai, UAE
_
&#8220;We have a great potential and the company intends to set up offices in all the countries where we establish projects. *We will have company's offices in Vietnam *as well as in European countries and North America,&#8221; he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Starbucks sees opening &#8216;hundreds&#8217; of Vietnam cafes *

Last Updated: Friday, February 01, 2013 04:00:00
Thanh Nien News 





_Vietnamese Starbucks employees prepare drinks for customers_





_First customers consume purchased drinks during the grand opening ceremony of the first Starbucks store in Vietnam, in Ho Chi Minh City on Friday, Feb 1, 2013. Starbucks opened its first store in coffee-loving Vietnam on Friday, seeking to compete with local rivals in a country known for its strong cafe culture. -- PHOTO: AFP
_
*Starbucks Corp.*, which is opening its first cafe in Vietnam today, plans to add hundreds of stores in the Asian nation.

&#8220;We will aggressively grow&#8221; in Vietnam and there will be &#8220;hundreds of stores for Starbucks,&#8221; *John Culver*, president of the company&#8217;s China and Asia Pacific region, said in a telephone interview this week. He didn&#8217;t give a time frame for the expansion.

&#8220;There is definitely a pent-up demand for Starbucks coming to the country,&#8221; which will be the company&#8217;s 62nd nation, Culver said.





_Starbucks president for China and Asia Pacific John Culver, speaks during the opening ceremony of the first Starbucks store in Vietnam, in Ho Chi Minh City on Friday, Feb 1, 2013_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Australia finances bridge in Dong Thap*

Updated : 2/5/2013 3:10:04 PM Voice of Vietnam






_Cao Lanh bridge_

(VOV) - Australia will invest* US$167.5 million* in Cao Lanh bridge spanning one of the two branches of the Mekong River in Dong Thap province. 

It is part of the Central Mekong Delta Connectivity Project (CMDCP) over six years (2011-17).
*
Alongside Australia, the Republic of Korea, the Asian Development Bank and the Vietnamese Government will be major financing partners for the project.*

This bridge aims to facilitate trade and economic growth in the Mekong Delta region of Vietnam and link people and markets in the Mekong Delta to the rest of Southeast Asia and beyond.

Cao Lanh Bridge, which represents* the largest single Australian aid *activity in mainland Southeast Asia, is a cable-stayed bridge with two sides of cable and four lanes for vehicles and two lanes for carts.

The bridge will benefit five million people and is expected to deliver improved transport facilities to 170,000 daily road-users within five years of completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam needs 133 bln kWh of power in 2013*

Posted on February 5, 2013 Written by vietnamplus 






Vietnam plans to generate and import over 133.4 billion kWh of electricity in 2013, *a year-on-year increase of 11 percent*, to meet national demand.

The plan, recently approved by the Ministry of Industry and Trade, aims to ensure a stable supply of power in 2013. *Vietnam will import 3.7 billion kWh of electricity from China*, 1 billion kWh more than last year.

To realise the plan, the ministry asked State-owned Electricity of Vietnam (EVN) to coordinate with power generators to manage the operation of oil-burning thermal electricity plants and gas turbine power plants.

Meanwhile Vietnam National Power Transmission Corporation (NPT) will invest 16.9 trillion Vietnamese dong (810.5 million U.S. dollars) in the *power transmission system* in 2013, reported the online Voice of Vietnam (VOV) on Tuesday.

According to the report, the NPT plans to put into operation 54 transmission lines of 110kV-500kV and launch another 50 similar projects to improve the capacity of the northern power grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*130,000 jobs generated in January*

Updated : 2/6/2013 12:11:28 PM
Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) - Vietnam created jobs for 130,000 people in January, of whom 7,000 were sent to work abroad under labour contracts.






In 2013, the Ministry of Labour, Invalids and Social Affairs (MOLISA) aims to provide employment for 1.6 million people, including 85,000 guestworkers. It plans to reduce the urban *unemployment rate* to below 4 percent, and reduce the *poverty rate *by an additional 2 percent compared to 2012.

More than 1.4 million people secured employment last year, reaching 95 percent of the annual plan.

About 80,000 workers were sent abroad, meeting 89 percent of the set target. *Taiwan *recruited the largest number of Vietnamese workers (over 30,000), followed by the Republic of *Korea *(over 9,200) and *Japan *(over 8,700).


----------



## Viet

*Foreign banks lend US$155 million to Vietinbank*
_2/5/2013 11:55:11 AM Voice of Vietnam
_
(VOV) - Two foreign banks signed a US$155 million loan agreement with the Vietnam Joint Stock Commercial Bank for Industry and Trade (Vietinbank) in Hanoi on February 4.






They are *Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation (SMBC) and KFW IPE-Bank in Germany*.

The five-year loan which needs no the guarantee from the Government or any the third party aims to support Vietinbank operation in the first months of 2013.

Vietinbank&#8217;s Chairman of the Board of Directors Pham Duy Hung said the bank will use the loan to prime the pump for enterprises and keep domestic projects purring along in the long run.

Christof Kuhnlein KFW Director in charge of the financial institutions, trade and commodity finance business, remarked that the loan agreement offers a new opportunity for Vietinbank* to access the international capital market*.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese designer at London Fashion Week for the first time*

12:06 | 04/02/2013
Vietnam News





_Designer Cong Tri _

(CPV) - Cong Tri, an acclaimed male fashion designer of Vietnam has been selected by the *British Council Vietnam* to be featured in the International Fashion Showcase 2013 (February 15-21), a highlight of the prestigious London Fashion Week 2013. 





_Designer Cong Tri (right) poses for a photo with HCM City British Consul General Douglas Barnes and a model wearing a creation from his No 6 Nam-Mushroom collection. &#8212; Photo courtesy BC Viet Nam_


----------



## Viet

*IHI Japan invests in Dinh Vu Industrial Park*
11:29 | 03/02/2013 Vietnam plus






_Hai Phong-based Dinh Vu industrial park_
*
IHI Infrastructure Asia Co Ltd *has received its investment certificate for their proposed development project in Hai Phong-based Dinh Vu industrial park.

The total investment capital for this project has been announced as *47.7 million USD* by the Hai Phong Economic Zone Authority.

The plant will produce 6,000 tonnes of steel, 80,000 cubic metres of concrete and 90 machines every year. It will cover an area of 140,000 square metres.

*Construction is expected begin next month and the plant will become officially operational in early 2015*. Japan's IHI Infrastructure Asia Co Ltd, under IHI Group Corp, has participated in construction work all over Viet Nam, particularly in the Binh Bridge and Nhat Tan Bridge projects./.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Stocks Might Be Booming, but Hanoians Are Watching Their Wallets
*

February 6, 2013, 1:19 PM
Nguyen Anh Thu/The Wall Street Journal






_Nguyen Thuy Linh in Hanoi shines shoes for free to try to attract customers. The days leading up to the Lunar New Year Holiday, or Tet, on Feb. 10, should be among the hottest for shopping of the year. But a sour mood among Vietnamese customers is challenging sellers.
_


HANOI &#8211; Vietnam&#8217;s stock index is up 16% so far this year. Exports of smart-phones are booming. Even Starbucks SBUX -0.27% has finally arrived in the country, opening its first coffee store in Ho Chi Minh City this month.

But for many of Vietnam&#8217;s 91 million people, signs of the improving sentiment toward the country are few and far between, *underscoring the challenge that the country&#8217;s communist leaders face as they try to revive its flagging economy.*

In the run up to the annual Lunar New Year Holiday, or Tet, on Feb. 10, retailers complain that sales are sharply down during what usually is one of the hottest shopping periods of the year.

&#8220;Sales are down at least 30% from last year and I don&#8217;t know where all my customers have gone,&#8221; says Hoang Thi Tam, who runs a stall selling sets of traditional ingredients for New Year dishes, including dried bamboo shoots, shrimp, mushrooms and lotus seeds.

&#8220;Last year, we didn&#8217;t have enough to meet demand. Many people telephoned us to deliver to their homes. I just woke up after a long nap as [I had] no customer to bother me,&#8221; she added.






_Sellers of nuts, noodles and other goods find themselves short of customers at a street market in downtown Hanoi._


A saleswoman at an ECCO shoe store here says she has been offering free shoe shines in order to persuade customers to buy the Danish-branded boots. &#8220;In order to sell, we have to offer better services and care,&#8221; Nguyen Thuy Linh said, adding that her strategy appears to work.

Taxi driver Nguyen Van Dung is also struggling during what should be one of the busiest times of year. He says fewer passengers are traveling around the city to deliver New Year gifts to clients, friends or family &#8211; a common sight in years past.

The slowdown is partly attributable to a shift in shopping patterns. More Vietnamese are turning to supermarkets and convenience stores for their daily needs. And people are still buying. The *inflation rate expanded 7.07% *on year in January, up from 6.81% in December.

But after *the economy grew just 5.03% in 2012*, the lowest growth rate in 13 years, many Vietnamese are struggling to adjust, and their government is warning more pain is coming. Conservative-leaning President Truong Tan Sang recently said the country should accept slower growth rates while the government recalibrates its troubled economy, stating that *any growth rate above 5% a year is acceptable*. That&#8217;s a sharp turnaround from the strongly pro-growth tendencies of Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, who for years encouraged heavy borrowing, especially among state-owned enterprises, to ramp up spending and expansion.






_The newly renovated Trang Tien Plaza in downtown Hanoi would be expected to be bustling with customers wanting to buy its popular international brands in the runup to the Tet holiday.
_

Economists say Mr. Dung&#8217;s policies backfired, though, driving up inflation rates and leaving a mounting pile of bad debts that are weighing down the banking sector. The central bank calculates nonperforming loans at 8.82% of total lending, although independent observers such as Fitch Ratings estimate that the true figure could be as high as 15%.

As a result, *Mr. Dung&#8217;s influence is declining while President Sang&#8217;s is increasing*. And many of the country&#8217;s troubled state-owned enterprises are undergoing a difficult reconstruction.

Targeting stability over growth, though, &#8220;should help sustain the recent recovery in perceptions regarding the government&#8217;s priorities, and, consequently, the longer-term economic outlook for Vietnam,&#8221; risk consultancy Eurasia Group said in a recent report.

The problem is that the benefits might take some time to trickle down to the street markets and bazaars of Hanoi. *The Year of the Snake might not be as prosperous as many Vietnamese might hope.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*PM approves plan to raise Vung Ro refinery&#8217;s capacity*

Updated: 4:35PM (GMT+7), Tue, February 5, 2013
Nhan Dan






Nhan Dan &#8211; The Prime Minister has approved a plan to increase the capacity of the Vung Ro refinery, located in central Phu Yen province, to 8 million tonnes per year.

*The Vung Ro refinery is a wholly foreign-owned joint venture between the United Kingdom&#8217;s Techno Star Management and Russia&#8217;s Telloil*, which was approved in 2007 with a total investment of US$1.7 billion.

Currently, the Dung Quat factory in central Quang Ngai province is the country&#8217;s only operating refinery facility.

Last month, an engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract was signed for the Thanh Hoa-based Nghi Son Refinery and Petrochemical Complex, which is also one of Vietnam&#8217;s key refinery projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese foods promoted on Japanese TV*

1/26/2013 11:21:11 AM Voice of Vietnam





_Japanese travelers enjoy Vietnamese food_

(VOV) -*Vietnamese landscape and traditional dishes will take centre stage in a documentary shot by a film crew from Japan&#8217;s BS12 channel.*

The nine-member crew selected the central province of Quang Nam to make the film. Shooting locations include Hoi An Ancient Town&#8217;s houses, temples, Chua Cau (Japanese bridge), and the vegetable planting village of Tra Que.

The 60-minute documentary will air in February and March.

BS12 is a popular Japanese television channel broadcasting tourism and travel programming, featuring many Japanese celebrities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Smaller Japanese firms targeted in new effort*

| vir.com.vn | Feb 04, 2013 16:05 pm






_Vietnam&#8217;s supporting industries will get a helping hand from Forval Corporation_





_Hideo Okubo, chairman and CEO of Forval_


*Tokyo-based Forval Corporation last week signed a new agreement with the Ministry of Planning and Investment&#8217;s Foreign Investment Agency (FIA) to help Vietnamese cities and provinces attract investments from Japan&#8217;s small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs).*

Hideo Okubo, chairman and CEO of Forval, talks with VIR&#8217;s Ngoc Linh about the effort.
*
Last year, Forval Corporation signed a memorandum of understanding with FIA for boosting investments from Japan&#8217;s SMEs to Vietnam. So what are the differences in the new action plan?
*
This action plan is a step following the memorandum of understanding we signed last year. We will conduct the plan in three steps. Firstly, Forval Corporation will study cities and provinces, including industrial parks (IPs), that are appropriate to requirements for investments by Japan&#8217;s SMEs. In addition, we also study the demand of Japan&#8217;s multinational companies operating in Vietnam to learn which supporting industries they would like to be developed in this country to support their investments. Given the study&#8217;s results, we will start investment promotion programmes in Japan.

The second step is to select cities and provinces and fill up them with investment projects by Japanese SMEs. These successful locations will be a good example for the development of others nationwide in the future. And in the third step, Forval and FIA will exchange staff, and FIA will send staff to work at Forval to learn the demand of Japanese investors. This will facilitate the effectiveness of our investment promotion programmes. In addition, we will make a map of IPs and supporting industries in Vietnam, in which big Japanese companies can find out where supply chains are in Vietnam to set up their manufacturing facilities.
*
When will the studies be started?*

In fact, we initially studied some cities and provinces, including their local IPs in Vietnam, from January 2011 to March 2012. You know, Vietnam now has 200 IPs nationwide. But to attract investments from Japan&#8217;s SMEs, IPs must comprise three factors. They must have staff who can speak Japanese to communicate with Japanese investors, they must offer available workshops to Japanese investors and they must have one-stop-shop model to handle investment procedures.

Regarding the study on the demand of Japan&#8217;s multinational companies for supporting industries in Vietnam, we proposed the Japan International Cooperation Agency be involved. We are now waiting for an official response from this agency.

*Could you highlight some findings of your studies?*

In the studies, we intended to find out if IP developers wanted to receive investments from Japanese SMEs. We visited and interviewed developers at five IPs in the north and five in the south. We found that some IPs could meet all requirements, including Dai An in northern Hai Duong province, Nomura and VSIP Haiphong in northern Haiphong port city, Hoa Khan in central Danang city, Nhon Trach 3 in southern Dong Nai province, Tan Thuan in Ho Chi Minh City, VSIP in southern Binh Duong province, Amata and Long Duc in southern Dong Nai province. Given this result, we will cooperate with FIA to promote investments in supporting industries at those IPs. In a short time, we will study the demand of Japan&#8217;s multinational companies for developing supply chain in Vietnam. At that time, we will have a more comprehensive picture.
*
Have you selected any of those IPs to develop as a successful model?*

We are still considering. Initially, we selected Dai An in Hai Duong and Nhon Trach 3 in Dong Nai. We are also thinking about Phu My 3 in southern Ba Ria-Vung Tau province, where the Vietnamese government specially would like to develop supporting industries.

In fact, Hai Duong, Dong Nai and Ba Ria-Vung Tau are good locations for developing supporting industries. In the future, we will expand our studies and support to other IPs in Hanoi, Hung Yen, Vinh Phuc, Bac Ninh, Haiphong and Binh Duong. This is a part of the action plan.

A recent Japan External Trade Organisation survey found that the rapid wage hike was the biggest concern of Japanese investors in Vietnam, especially for SMEs. Will this affect the investments of Japanese SMEs in Vietnam in the future?

Yes, the rising wage is one of the biggest concerns for Japanese investors in Vietnam. This will be a burden for SMEs because their production costs will rise. But, I think Vietnam remains a good destination for Japanese investors if the Vietnamese government can control inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Samsung has achieved important progress in plans to build a combination of high-tech production in Thai Nguyen.

On 6/2, in the city of Thai Nguyen, Thai Nguyen province, Vietnam Co., Ltd. Samsung Electronics has officially signed a lease 100
hectares of land in 49 years time with Investment and Development Joint Stock Company Retreat to develop this project. Lessor will hand over the two periods and ended in 2013 handing over the land must be completed for investors to implement the overall project. 







At the ceremony, Thai Nguyen province leaders appreciate siting construction project high-tech combination of Samsung Group in Yen Binh Industrial Zone and require departments, industry, government Pho Yen district need to work effectively in collaboration with Investment and Development Joint Stock company Retreat in the work of clearance, construction of infrastructure in industrial zones and create the best conditions for the Samsung Electronics Viet Nam soon construction projects. Samsung has said after the signing of the lease contract, the company will promote the construction of manufacturing, processing, assembling mobile phones and other high-tech electronic products with scale invested hundreds of millions of dollars.

Previously, Samsung has announced plans to invest this complex with a total investment of up to $ 2 billion.

Samsung thuê 100 ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*France grants 75 million Euro to power transmission project*

2/7/2013 5:54:17 PM Voice of Vietnam






(VOV) - The French Government has given US$75 million towards a Vietnamese power transmission project spanning from the* Central Highlands* to the south.

The aid agreement was signed in Hanoi on February 7 by Minister Delegate for Francophony Yamina Benguigui and Vietnamese Deputy Finance Minister Truong Chi Trung.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by* French Ambassador* Jean-Noel Poirier, and *French Development Agency *(AFD) Director Jean-Marc Gravellini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Korean reality show promotes Vietnam culture*
Updated : 2/7/2013 6:07:06 PM Voice of Vietnam













(VOV) - The Republic of Korea (RoK)&#8217;s &#8220;Running Man&#8221; reality television show has finished two days of recording in Hanoi and Ninh Binh. 
*
The Korean stars have filmed in locations including the Vietnam Puppetry Theatre, Hanoi Old Quarter, West Lake restaurants, Trang An Eco-Tourism Complex, and Vietnam&#8217;s former capital of Hoa Lu in the northern province in Ninh Binh.*

Both Hanoi&#8217;s traditional beauty and modern development is portrayed in videos shot at Vietnam&#8217;s highest building Keangnam Landmark 72. International audiences will bear witness to puppetry, street vendors, traditional food, Ao Dai (traditional long dress), folk games, and historical relics. 

The Vietnamese episode of &#8220;Running Man&#8221; air on the RoK&#8217;s SBS channel in late February this year.

The programme is one of the RoK&#8217;s top rating shows and is broadcast in eight other Asian countries. It has a huge number of international fans, including in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Deloitte upbeat about Vietnam&#8217;s competitiveness*

Vietnam Voice Updated : 2/9/2013 6:25:32 PM






(VOV) - *Vietnam will be one of the 10 most competitive nations in the world in the next five years*, according to a study by Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu Limited and the US Council on Competitiveness. 

*US-based Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu Limited* which specialises in audit, consulting, financial advisory, risk management and tax, and the US Council on Competitiveness jointly conducted a study gathering data from more than 550 CEOs and senior manufacturing leaders in 2012.

In their 2013 Global Manufacturing Competitiveness Index, the study says in the next five years emerging economies will surge to occupy the top three spots, with *China* retaining top position, and *India *and *Brazil *moving up to claim second and third rankings, respectively.

*Vietnam *is forecast to move into the top 10 as the tenth most competitive nation behind *Singapore *and ahead of *Indonesia*, *Malaysia *and *Thailand*. It currently ranks 18th behind Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia.

According to the report, developed economies such as the *US, Japan and Germany* will have to enter into fierce competitions with emerging economies like China, Brazil and India to retain their competitive levels.

In five years, China is predicted to top the list of competitive nations, followed by India that will replace Germany, while Brazil will replace the US&#8217;s position.

In the next decade, 10 Asian economies will be among the 15 most competitive nations in the world.






Source: Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu Limited and U.S. Council on Competitiveness. 2013 Global Manufacturing Competitiveness Index

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan funds school, hospital projects *

Posted on February 9, 2013 Written by qdnd Vietnam News






The* Japanese Government* has just offered nearly US$ 110,000 of non refundable aid to the project &#8220;Investing in medical equipment and devices of Pho Noi Hospital&#8221; in Hung Yen, the Japanese Embassy to Vietnam released the information on February 8th.

Pho Noi Hospital has 362 beds and receives some 470 patients for check-ups and treatment per day.

Over the past years, the hospital has not met the demand for check-ups and treatment of local patients due to shortage of equipment and devices.

The Japanese Government via the Japanese Embassy to Vietnam has decided to provide the aid for the hospital to upgrade the Emergency Department and buy necessary equipment to deal with the situation.

On the same day, the Japanese and Vietnamese sides also signed a contract to provide US$107,781 of nonrefundable aid foe the project &#8220;Building and upgrading Van Linh Primary School&#8221; in Van Linh commune, Thanh Ba district, Phu Tho province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam&#8217;s stock market attracts $135m foreign capital in Jan/2013*
06-Feb-2013 Intellasia | STC | HNX | 6:00 AM 






_VN Index of Hochiminh Stock Exchange_


In the first month of 2013, Vietnam&#8217;s stock market posted a strong gain and marked one of the world&#8217;s biggest gainers. The VN Index of *Hochiminh *Stock Exchange (STC) increased *16 percent* to 483.4 points and the HNX Index of *Hanoi *Stock Exchange (HNX) gained over *10 percent* to 63 points.

Making the positive contribution to the gain of the stock market was thanks to *foreign investors*. In January, foreign investors posted net purchases in all 22 trading sessions with a total net purchase volume of 125 million shares worth 2.8 trillion dong (or $135 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese people spend $7-8 bil. on overseas services annually*

| VietnamNet, dtinews | February 07, 2013 01:30 PM






_Vietnamese spend around USD7-8 billion abroad on services each year, including study, travel and medical._


The number of Vietnamese people who go abroad for travel increased 20% annually and they are estimated to have spent USD3.5 billion.

According to the Vietnam Tourism Association, every year, around 1.1 million Vietnamese people visit *China*, one million to *Cambodia*, 500,000 to *Thailand*, 300,000 to *Singapore*, 200,000 to *Malaysia*, 110,000 to * South Korea*, and the figure does not take into account those who go to *Europe *and *America*.

Vu The Binh, Vice Chairman of the association cited Thai travel authorities as saying that each Vietnamese tourist spends roughly USD1,200 in the country per trip, while the figure for a trip to China is around USD1,000.

In mid-January, 2013, Nguyen Truong Giang, Deputy Head of the Ministry of Finance's Financial Administration and Career, said, every year Vietnamese people transfer billions of USD abroad for children&#8217;s study averaging at around USD10,000-USD15,000 each.

According to the Ministry of Education and Training, during the 2011 &#8211; 2012 school year, more than *106,000 Vietnamese students went abroad for study*. An estimated total of USD1-1.5 billion was spent for on education and related services during the year. 

The Ministry of Health&#8217;s preliminary statistics showed that around 40,000 Vietnamese patients spend USD2 billion per year for medical treatment abroad, including 5,000-10,000 people to Singapore.

Matthew Collier, Managing Director of Y & R Vietnam, said Vietnamese consumers&#8217; concept of luxury products is largely based on two factors of prices and quality. Products which cost a lot are widely considered luxurious.

A survey conducted by the company indicated that 64% of those interviewed in Vietnam said luxury products are new to them. Four of the most sought-after brands were Apple, Sony, Toyota and Honda.

Bloomberg reported that* Rolls-Royce* targets to increase its licensed agents from 105 to 120 in the next five years, aiming to attract the very wealthy in a range of countries, including Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan exports environment technology to Vietnam*

|Updated : 2/13/2013 6:40:17 PM Voice of Vietnam|






_Mr. Kuroda Kazuhiro introduces NTT DATA to students of Hanoi Foreign Trade University_


(VOV) - *Japan&#8217;s Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications has announced Vietnam will be the first destination for the planned export of its cutting edge environmental information technology and social infrastructure.*

The first step of this new policy, which will take the form of a public-private partnership, is a Japanese pilot project investigating and assessing Vietnamese water and air quality, beginning in March.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe&#8217;s government attaches great importance to "exporting most modern Japanese social infrastructure" and &#8220;supporting Japanese enterprises&#8217; information technology system exports&#8221;, regarding it as the backbone of the country&#8217;s future economic growth strategy.

*NTT DATA Group will conduct the Vietnamese pilot project*, endowed with a &#8203;&#8203;government budget worth JPY150 million.

The pilot project requires installing data collection equipment across Vietnam, as well as establishing centres with the capacity to analyze environmental data including water and air quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam prepares to raise sovereign credit rating*

|Posted on February 14, 2013 Talk Vietnam|













*As part of a scheme to improve the country&#8217;s sovereign credit rating by 2020*, the government has set a target of achieving a GDP per capita level of USD3,000.

The scheme, which has been approved by Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, aims to achieve Moody&#8217;s investment grade of BAA3, and Standard and Poor&#8217;s or Fitch&#8217;s BBB- rating.

To realise this goal, annual *GDP growth *must remain at around 7-8% from 2011-2020. In the meantime, policies to encourage investment and consumption and the incremental capital output ratio (ICOR) must also be lowered.

Specific priorities have been set, such as achieving 11-12% *annual export growth* by 2020, and reducing* trade deficit *and lowering *export surplus* to less than 10% by 2015. A consumer price index target has been set at 5-7%.

The government will try to increase the *foreign exchange deficit* equivalent to about 12 weeks of imports and meet international standards.

They will also reduce the *budget deficit* to 4% and keep *public debt* below 65% of GDP in which government debt is expected to be less than 55% and foreign debt below 50% of GDP.

State agencies were asked to be careful but flexible in managing and issuing policies.

Outstanding loans for sectors that are discouraged from investing will be controlled to prevent bad debts. At the same time, *human resources* will receive more attention in order to improve the usage of the state budget and curb ineffective investments.

Better provision of *social security and welfare* will receive more focus in the future.


----------



## Viet

*New industrial zones planned in Can Tho*

| QDND | Feb 14, 2013 09:32 am












*
The Mekong Delta city of Can Tho is implementing plans to build three industrial zones with a total area of 1,400 hectares.*

They are O Mon (600ha), O Mon Bac (400ha), and Thot Not (400ha). Besides, the city is making land clearance to expand Hung Phu I and II industrial zones, and two other zones in O Mon district.

The city will invest in communication infrastructure, a water drainage system, electricity and provide accommodation for residents that have been resettled.

Can Tho city&#8217;s present industrial zones have attracted 206 projects, including 184 domestic projects and 22 projects with foreign invested capital.

In 2012, businesses in the city&#8217;s industrial zones grossed $1.87 billion in turnover. Industrial production value was up 3.9 per cent from 2011, reaching $1.365 billion.* The industrial zones employ 34,000 local labourers.*


----------



## Viet

*Latin American-Vietnamese trade shows drastic upturn
*

|Updated : 2/14/2013 5:58:19 PM Voice of Vietnam|







_The first Vietnam-Latin America Trade and Investment Forum in Hanoi in July 2012_


(VOV) -Two-way trade turnover between Vietnam and Latin America grew by an annual 20-30 percent over recent years to exceed US$5 billion in 2011.

This was announced by the Mexican Foreign Ministry.

Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung&#8217;s decision to attend the first *Vietnam-Latin America Trade and Investment Forum *demonstrated Vietnam&#8217;s readiness to become an important economic partner of Latin American countries.
*
Vietnam has become one of Mexico&#8217;s most important Asian partners. *During the last decade, bilateral trade revenue has jumped from US$37 million to US$1.037 billion.

The Mexican Foreign Ministry press release quoted Mexican representative Nathan Wolf&#8217;s speech addressing the Forum that stressed free trade is the correct path towards development.

*Mexican representative Wolf thanked Vietnam for supporting Mexico during the latter&#8217;s Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations*, citing it as a driving forcebehind strengthening bilateral commercial and economic cooperation.

The semi-official Mexican news agency NOTIME was also covering the Forum in Hanoi, attracting representatives from 15 Latin American countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, Thailand top Laos FDI*

Published: 13 Feb 2013 at 15.34
Online news: Bangkok Post






_The Opening ceremony of VietinBank Branch in Laos_


*Vietnam leads all foreign investments in Laos*, followed by Thailand - with mining becoming the most popular sector for foreign investors, according to the Lao government

The Lao Ministry of Planning and Investment said Vietnam invested in 429 projects in Laos, worth about *US$4.9 billion *(147 billion baht) from 1989 to 2011, followed by Thailand, which invested in 742 projects worth $4 billion, The Vientiane Times reported on Tuesday.

China came third with 801 projects, with a combined value of $3.9 billion. Other leading investors included South Korea, France, Malaysia, Japan, India, Singapore and the United States.

The ministry began recording foreign investment statistics in 1989, when Laos passed a foreign investment promotion law to lure foreigners to invest in the country.
*
Laos and Vietnam have an agreement to bolster trade and investment that includes incentives and tax breaks for their respective exporters and investors.*

Mining is the most popular sector for foreign investors, accounting for 27% of total investment. It's followed by electricity generation, comprising 25%, according to the ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam on the mend*
*
More Thai investors should consider getting a foothold in Vietnam as its economy rebounds, says Bangkok Bank.*

Published: 14 Jan 2013 at 10.41
Newspaper section: Asia focus | The Bangkok Post






THARABODEE SERNG-ADICHAIWIT, General manager for Vietnam, Bangkok Bank


*Despite a weak economy, high inflation, and the banking and property market malaise seen throughout 2012, the year ahead could be much different for Vietnam, says Bangkok Bank&#8217;s top executive in the country.
*
&#8220;In comparison to other countries in the region, the competitiveness of tourism development in Vietnam is still uneven and not commensurate with the potential. This is a remarkable opportunity for foreign investors&#8221;

With the economy starting to recover, 2013 could be an excellent time for Thai investors to explore and seize the opportunities presented, said Tharabodee Serng-Adichaiwit, general manager of Bangkok Bank&#8217;s Vietnamese operations.

&#8220;I still strongly believe that the problems we have been seeing were only short-term turbulence for Vietnam&#8217;s economy, as we can see that the government is putting its best effort into resolving these issues. Once the fluctuations stabilise, the economy will rise again&#8221;, he said in a recent interview with Asia Focus.

Although concerns exist about high debt caused by high non-performing loans (NPLs), Mr Tharabodee said the government was determined to encourage mergers and acquisitions, resulting in fewer banks but greater financial strength in the system overall.
*
As well, he said, inflation has fallen to manageable levels, the Vietnamese dong has been stabilising, foreign reserves are increasing and the budget deficit is shrinking.*

&#8220;The trade balance is doing a whole lot better. After almost a decade of suffering from a current account deficit, it is time for Vietnam to start enjoying a surplus. Although the figures are not very high, this is quite good news, thanks to export growth and a rise in remittances,&#8221; he said.

Still, the business climate has been volatile, if one looks at data from the Business Registration Division at the Ministry of Planning and Investment.* Around 55,000 enterprises in Vietnam filed for bankruptcy last year, while around 65,000 new businesses were registered.* The net gain for the year of 10,000 is encouraging many enterprises have faced liquidity problems. For most, bank loans are not an option because interest rates are still too high, though they should ease this year.

&#8220;A lot of local companies are now willing to sell through merger and acquisition deals, which could provide an excellent opportunity for foreign investors to find some cheap assets particularly in commercial property, manufacturing plants, and even including hotels that normally are offered at a very high price,&#8221; said Mr Tharabodee.

He said Thai investors should take the opportunity to be part of the growing tourism industry in Vietnam by filling the gap in the upscale hotel market to cater to the rising numbers of foreign visitors.

Currently, there are still quite a number of nominally high-grade hotels and resorts that are poorly run, and thus unable to satisfy traveller demand in a country with many unspoiled and yet-to-be-discovered tourism destinations.

&#8220;In comparison to other countries in the region, the competitiveness of tourism development in Vietnam is still uneven and not commensurate with the potential,&#8221; said Mr Tharabodee. &#8220;This is a remarkable opportunity for foreign investors, which usually doesn&#8217;t come often and will not stay for long.
*
&#8220;Thai tourism investors in particular, who had been through the same process years ago, will know exactly what will be happening in Vietnam.&#8221;*

According to the study by the Vietnam National Administration of Tourism, the country attracted 6.5 million international tourists in 2012, a year-on-year increase of 6.3%. Around 5,000 hotel rooms are expected to enter the market this year but standards vary from very low to very high.

Bangkok Bank last year secured its future in Vietnam by receiving a licence extension for 99 years (until 2111), the longest ever given to a foreign bank. The bank set up its first branch in Vietnam in 1961 but left in 1975 when the Communists took control of the country. It returned again in 1992 and has since supported more than 100 foreign direct investment (FDI) projects in the country.

&#8220;Each province in Vietnam is making efforts to attract investors by offering one-stop service centres,&#8221; said Mr Tharabodee. &#8220;Investors can receive permission and start constructing their factory in less than three months. Therefore, it is recommended that investors come by themselves rather than through joint ventures.

&#8220;However, if necessary, in partnering with local businesses, the ability to exert major decision-making authority is essential.&#8221;

*He encouraged Thai companies to relocate their plants to Vietnam in order to enjoy lower labour costs and political stability.* Vietnam today has a population of 90 million people with a median age of only 27 and a literacy rate of 94%. The enthusiasm and strong work ethic of its young labour force has been a selling point.

The BBL executive acknowledged that there was a shortage of qualified middle managers in the country, but he believes investors can overcome the problem. &#8220;The best way is to recruit some highly qualified new graduates and train them well. If we can make them understand the business and enjoy the working environment, they will stay with us for a long time and become very successful managers who will turn out to be valuable assets for the company,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;However, investors also need to know that in the meantime there are some challenges ahead if they want to set up a business in Vietnam, such as vague laws and regulations, obsolete infrastructure, currency fluctuations (which may affect company performance), pollution issues, power shortages, particularly in dry season, and labour quality.&#8221;

*Bangkok Bank in Vietnam is keen to serve as the key information centre for Thai investors looking to explore the country, he added. &#8220;The economic cooperation between the two countries will be strengthened as we all are approaching the coming integration of the Asean region.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Minor buys two resorts in Vietnam*
*Part of a broader push in 'blossoming' country*

Published: 9 Feb 2013 at 00.00
Newspaper section: Business | Bangkok Post






_William Heinecke, CEO of Minor International Plc_


Minor International Plc (MINT), the hospitality company, has acquired two hotels in Vietnam for *US$16 million*. The two are the 96-room Life Heritage Resort Hoi An and the 63-room Life Resort Quy Nhon.

*William Heinecke*, the chairman and chief executive, said the deals will strengthen Minor's presence in Vietnam, bringing the group's total properties there to four.

Life Heritage Resort Hoi An sits along the scenic Thu Bon River and within walking distance of Hoi An's ancient town, a Unesco World Heritage Site.

Life Resort Quy Nhon offers a stretch of private beach with white sand. The seaside resort is positioned to benefit from Vietnam's staggering growth in tourist arrivals, catering to both domestic and international tourists.

*Mr Heinecke describes Vietnam as a fascinating country with a rich culture and diverse landscape.* The country has seen exceptional growth and economic development in recent years.

Minor first entered the country in 1998 through a joint venture, the Harbour View Hotel Haiphong. In 2011, Minor secured the management contract of the Anantara Mui Ne Resort & Spa.

"Vietnam increasingly appeals to us as a blossoming tourist destination, and we are convinced of its bright prospects in the coming years," said Mr Heinecke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, San Marino ink tax agreement*

Updated : 2/15/2013 10:29:14 AM
Voice of Vietnam






(VOV) - Vietnam and San Marino signed an agreement on* double tax avoidance *between the two governments in Rome, Italy, on February 14.

The agreement aims to prevent tax evasion of taxes on income and assets, helping boost bilateral economic cooperation.

Covering 61.5sq.km and with a population of 30,000, *San Marino is one of the smallest countries in the world.* This republic has joined the United Nations and developed relations with many countries around the globe.

Vietnam and San Marino established diplomatic ties in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

Overseas Vietnamese want to be more strongly protected by the Constitution

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; Overseas Vietnamese entrepreneurs and intellectuals who returned home to attend the conference of the Vietnam Fatherland Front last week expected that the Constitution more strongly protect their freedom of business and research in Vietnam.

Conference launches public poll on Constitution






Ms. Phan Bich Thien, a Vietnamese in Hungary, expressed her appreciation for the collection of overseas Vietnamese&#8217;s opinion on the draft amendment of the 1992 Constitution.

"Inviting overseas Vietnamese to contribute opinions on the draft amended Constitution is an important thing, which show that the State sees overseas Vietnamese is an inseparable part of the nation and it is a step forward in the great national unity," she said.

She welcomed the revised draft Constitution&#8217;s provision on "the State of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam protects Vietnamese citizen in foreign countries."

However, this business woman wondered: Article 18 of the draft states that "The citizens of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam are people who have Vietnamese nationality" is progress regardless of their residence, but the provisions on the election and running for the election to the National Assembly, the People's Council is not specified for the case of Vietnamese citizens residing abroad, causing difficulties in the practical implementation.

Mr. Bui Dinh Dinh, former Vietnamese Ambassador in Russia, currently the Vice President and General Secretary of the Overseas Vietnamese Business Association, noted the provisions "Vietnamese citizen cannot be deported from the territory of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam, to deliver to other countries."

According to him, in fact there are many cases where Vietnamese citizens with foreign nationality, residing there, but when they violate the law, they flee to Vietnam. 

"The editors should consider fitting the practices and international laws and regulations. Such a hard provision may make it difficult for both sides and make Vietnam stands against the international practices," Mr. Dinh said.






Businessman Nguyen Tai Phuong, Vietnamese American, proposed: "The State shall protect the rights of the Vietnamese people residing in foreign countries participating in the study of science, technology, construction and development of the country."

Dr. Nguyen Trong Binh, Vietnamese American, said that the Constitution should provide stronger protection for academic freedom, to facilitate overseas Vietnamese intellectuals to organize workshops and seminars in the country, contributing to the scientific, history, legal basis... for the national construction and protection of territorial sovereignty.

Nguyen Hoai Bac, Vietnamese Canadian, said the draft provision on "The overseas Vietnamese community is an inseparable part of the Vietnamese people" is not shown the importance of expatriates.

He suggested changing that provision into: "Overseas Vietnamese directly investing in Vietnam in accordance with the provisions of the law are entitled to the rights and obligations as citizens of Vietnam."

Chung Hoang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam&#8217;s first two academies set to open*

Tuoitrenews
Updated : Mon, February 18, 2013,1:09 PM (GMT+0700)






_The head office of the Vietnam Institute of Social Sciences, which will become the *Vietnam Academy of Social Sciences* on February 22, 2013 - Photo: InfoMap.vn_






_Vietnam&#8217;s National Centre for Natural Science and Technology is responsible for researching and developing technologies and natural sciences, which will become the *Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology*_


Vietnam&#8217;s first two national academies will begin operating on February 19 and 22 respectively, under two governmental decrees.

The new scientific research facilities are the *Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology* and the* Vietnam Academy of Social Sciences*, which have been set up based on their predecessors, the Vietnam Institute of Science and Technology and the Vietnam Institute of Social Sciences.
*
Both of the academies are under the management of the government, according to Decrees 108 and 109 issued on December 25 and 26, 2012 respectively.
*
Among other duties, the Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology will conduct scientific studies in the fields of mathematics, physics, chemistry, biological technology, information technology, and cosmologic technology.

Meanwhile, the Vietnam Academy of Social Sciences will carry out social science research related to renovating and improving the country&#8217;s political system, strengthening the leadership capability of the Communist Party of Vietnam, enhancing the State&#8217;s management effectiveness and efficiency, and gradually perfecting the country&#8217;s legal system.

Both academies are allowed to set up a number of affiliated units to meet the needs of operation and development.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese photographer wins World Press Photo Contest award*

English.news.cn 2013-02-16 18:38:39
Xinhua





Photographer Maika Elan


HANOI, Feb. 16 (Xinhua) -- *A Vietnamese photographer has been awarded at the World Press Photo Contest 2013*, Vietnam's local media Tuoitre (the Youth) news reported Saturday.

Maika Elan, whose real name is Nguyen Thanh Hai, has won the award with her work *"The Pink Choice, Vietnam." *They have been awarded the first prize in the Contemporary Issues Stories category which was announced on Friday.

To make the photo exhibition come true, the 27-year-old photographer spent 18 months getting to know homosexual couples in Vietnam and telling their stories through her camera lens.

In her 12 photos, the freelancer depicts her characters' daily activities and their private moments by focusing on living spaces and how they care about each other and enjoy moments together.

Through her project, Maika expressed the hope of giving people positive perspectives on homosexuals, who have suffered from social stigmas.

*The Pink Choice was also awarded in 2010 at Indochina Media Memorial Foundation as the best photo essay, and it was finalist at Asian Women Photographers in 2012. *Maika's first solo exhibition has been held in Hanoi in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam seeks acceleration of high-speed highway project *

Last Updated: Thursday, February 14, 2013 05:00:00
Thanh Nien 











*
Contractors working on the construction of a high-speed highway between the Vietnamese capital Hanoi and the port city of Hai Phong should &#8220;drastically&#8221; accelerate the pace, the government said.
*
The process of building the 105-kilometer (65 miles) highway has been slow, with roughly a third of the road complete, according to a posting on the Vietnamese government website that cited Transportation Minister Dinh La Thang. Delays have been largely related to soft ground and land clearance, the government said.

Contractors told Thang on Feb. 13 they were committed to ensuring the highway would be *operational by 2015.
*
In 2011, the Vietnam Infrastructure Development & Finance Investment Joint-Stock Co., which was assigned in 2007 by the government to be the project investor, set a target for the highway to become operational in 2013. Earlier plans called for the project to be completed in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Japan&#8217;s Aeon expands operation in Vietnam*

| Vietnam+ | Feb 19, 2013 15:19 pm
Vietnam Investment Review










Aeon Shopping Mall


Aeon, the leading Japanese retail and financial services corporation, on February 15 announced its *$1.5 billion investment plan to build 20 shopping malls across Vietnam by 2020.
*
Aeon&#8217;s first shopping centre is expected to be opened to the public in Celadon urban area in Ho Chi Minh City in January 2014. The second is scheduled for October of the same year in Canary urban area in southern Binh Duong province.

Hanoi will see the first Aeon shopping mall in 2015, said Aeon Vietnam General Director Yasuo Nishitohge.

In 2011, the Japanese group received the Ho Chi Minh City People&#8217;s Committee&#8217;s investment license to realise its plan of establishing a chain of shopping malls in Vietnam , though it set foot in the country several years ago.

Aeon has already partnered with a Vietnamese business to launch a Ministop convenience chain with 17 shops in Ho Chi Minh City thus far.

As the largest retail and financial services corporation in Asia-Pacific, Aeon earned about $62 billion in revenue last year, from 12,000 shopping centres and outlets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*PetroVietnam looks to enhance co-operation with global partners*

| VNS | Feb 19, 2013 15:16 pm|
Vietnam Investment Review





_PetroVietnam new tower, Hanoi (Estimated completion 2015)
_




_PetroVietnam engineers work on the Nam Con Son 2 gas pipeline.
_

*PetroVietnam (PVN)* will increase international co-operation in coming years and pay more attention to attracting foreign investment and exporting technical services, senior officials say.

In doing so, the group is reinforcing a trend that it has set over the last few years, they add.

On February 4, P.V.P, a joint venture between two PVN affiliates, Petro Vietnam Technical Services Corporation (PTSC) and Petro Vietnam Construction Joint Stock Corporation (PVC), co-operated with the Vietnam Waterway Construction Corporation (Vinawaco) to sub-contract a dredging project to the UK&#8217;s Boskalis International BV.

The 20-month project will dredge downstream sections of the Nghi Son Refinery&#8217;s port.

Four days later, PV Drilling, another PVN member, signed a contract with Singapore-based *Falcon Energy Group Limited *to build a new version of the jack-up oil rig that is expected to be completed by the end of this year.

To date, PVN has signed 49 investment co-operation agreements and implemented 22 contracts in 13 countries including exploration of the *Nhenhexky oil field in Russia *and the *Giunin 2 oil field in Venezuela*, as also a hydropower project in Luang Prabang, Laos.

Since 2007, PVN has been extracting oil from the Nhenhexky oil field as well as the *SK 305 lot in Malaysia*.

PVN will soon get crude from four other fields: Nam Rong-Doi Moi and Pearl in Vietnam; and D30 and Dana in Malaysia.

&#8220;In the coming time, with the target of speeding up development and restructuring, PVN will increase co-operation with foreign partners to start potential projects,&#8221; Do Van Hau, general director of PVN was quoted as saying by the Sai Gon Giai Phong (Liberated Sai Gon).

At present, PVN has 40 co-operation projects in the Nam Con Son 2 gas pipeline; the Thai Binh 2, Hua Na and Nhon Trach 1 thermal power plants; the Phuoc An Port; and the Dung Quat Shipyard.


----------



## Viet

*High expectations for FDI attraction*

2/19/2013 12:11:25 PM
Voice of Vietnam





_Manufacturing Japanese Honda motorcycles in Vinh Phuc province (Photo:MPI)_


(VOV) -* A new policy drafted by the Ministry of Planning and Investment and relevant agencies is expected to fuel foreign direct investment (FDI) flows into Vietnam.
*
The Prime Minister recently asked the designated agencies to draft a resolution aimed at improving the efficiency of FDI attraction, use and management till 2020.

The resolution focuses on amendments to current policies to create the best possible conditions for foreign businesses to operate in the long term and to ensure Vietnam&#8217;s investment climate is as attractive as those of other countries in the region.

Foreign businesses are expecting the issuance of this resolution to facilitate their operations in the country.
*
The Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) has forecast that there would be a third wave of Japanese investment into Vietnam this year.*

Hirokazu Yamaoka, chief representative of JETRO Office in Hanoi, quoted the result of a recent survey, saying an increasing number of Japanese investors are confident of their improved performance in Vietnam in 2013.

He revealed that Japanese investors plan to expand operations in the areas of information technology, software development, retails, and medical services, alongside the current manufacturing and processing industries in the country.


----------



## Viet

Business
*VNPT to pull plug on pay phone service*

| Q&#272;ND | Feb 19, 2013 09:49 am
VN Investment Review







State owned telecommunications giant VNPT Group has announced *it will decommission all pay phones nationwide from March 25 this year due to a slump in demand.*

The company began providing the service in 1997, and the number of telephone boxes around the country subsequently rose to about 11,000.

However, demand for the service has gradually decreased with the growing popularity of mobile phone services.

VNPT late last mount said it incurred large losses due to the decreasing demand of its fixed line telephone services.
*
The company said the number of its fixed line telephone subscribers has reduced from 13 million to five million, again due to the increasing popularity of mobile phones.*

&#8220;Each year VNPT lost about 25 per cent of its fixed-line subscribers, who now just use the service as a backup connection&#8221; said deputy head of VNPT&#8217;s Business Department Vu Tien Duong. In addition, turnover from each subscriber decreased from VND40,000 ($2) in 2011 to VND33,000 in 2012, which included a VND20,000 monthly subscription fee.&#8221;

Duong said with such a rate decline, he could not predict the fate of the service.

Meanwhile, according to VNPT&#8217;s calculations, while the price of a fixed-line telephone call charge is VND650 per minute, its subscribers pay just VND400, meaning the company loses VND250 for every minute.


----------



## Viet

*Wood processing plant built in Nghe An*

VOV online
2/20/2013 10:13:26 AM








The *Thang Nam (May) Forestry Joint-Stock Company* on February 19 began construction of a wood and fibre-board processing plant in central Nghe wooAn province. 

The plant, the most modern of its kind so far in Southeast Asia, has a total investment of *US$500 million*. It will have a capacity of 8,800 cubic metres per year of wooden slats and 400,000 cubic metres per year of MDF planks. 

*Designed by Japan&#8217;s New CC Construction Consultants and managed by Royal Haskoning firm from the Netherlands*, the plant will use advanced technology and production lines provided by Germany&#8217;s Diffenbacher Group, the world&#8217;s leading supplier of wood processing equipment. 

It is expected to become a model of sustainable forestry development for environmental protection, that helps generate jobs and raise incomes for people in the western districts of the province. 

*The first phase of the plant is scheduled to start in the first quarter of 2014 and its second phase in 2017.*


----------



## Viet

*Stone plateau to become national tourism complex*

Posted on February 20, 2013 
Written by vietnamplus






_Ethnic minority women on the way to the market._


*Dong Van Stone Plateau* in the northern mountainous province of Ha Giang will be developed into a national tourism complex by 2020.

It was stated in a master plan on the preservation and upgrading of Dong Van Stone Plateau in 2012-2020 with a vision to 2030, recently approved by Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Thien Nhan.

*The plateau was recognized by the UNESCO as one of the 77 geological parks in the world and the second in Southeast Asia *on October 3, 2010. The park covers four districts of Meo Vac, Dong Van, Yen Minh and Quan Ba, totaling over 2,300sq.km, with nearly 250,000 residents. Up to 80 percent of the plateau is covered by limestone.

Scientists have discovered 40 locations which have special values in terms of natural resources in Dong Van.

*Dong Van is home to nearly 20 ethnic groups*, with diverse cultures and traditions, which make the plateau an interesting destination for tourists/visitors.





_The plateau in the early morning._


















_A house of H&#8217;mong people._


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam shortly to take full control of communication satellites
*

English.news.cn 2013-02-19 16:59:04
Xinhua






_VINASAT-1_






_VINASAT-2_






_Que Duong Satellite Station on the outskirts of Hanoi_






_Engineers keep a close watch on satellite operations_



HANOI, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- *Vietnam plans to take full control of its two communication satellites from next month after years with foreign assistance in running the systems*, according to the Vietnam Post and Telecommunications Group (VNPT) on Tuesday.

Vietnam launched the first satellite, called *VINASAT-1*, in 2008 and the second one,* VINASAT-2*, in 2012. In the beginning of their operations, the country received foreign assistance in controlling the systems. VNPT and U.S. contractor Lockheed Martin had joint training courses for Vietnamese engineers.

Vietnamese engineers from VNPT, the owner of the two satellites, have successfully controlled the first VINASAT-1 for 27 months after it entered the orbit nine months ahead of schedule, reported the Group.

With this experience, VNPT plans to shorten the hand-over time for VINASAT-2, launched nine months ago, and to fully control the two satellites next month without direct foreign assistance.

According to VNPT, VINASAT-1 started providing services from August 15, 2012, while VINASAT-2 is designed to operate for up to 20 years and will make profits after ten years.
*
In addition to domestic clients, the Group looks for foreign partners in Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar and other countries who may want to hire the satellites.*

However, it is difficult to fully exploit the frequency capacity of VINASAT-2 as the satellite market is experiencing fierce competitions in the context that all countries in the region have their own satellites, reported VNPT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*BMGF, UNICEF finance rural area IT project*

2/20/2013 9:38:20 AM
VOV online





Bill and Melinda Gates


The *Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation* (BMGF) and the *United Nations Children&#8217;s Fund* (UNICEF) will provide US$500,000 for central Da Nang city to bring information technology (IT) to its rural areas in 2013. 

The city&#8217;s Department of Information and Communications is coordinating with relevant agencies to promptly complete related procedures to receive the sum and implement the project. 
*
Earlier, the BMGF financed a pilot project to improve computer use skills and Internet access in Vietnam with a total sum of US$50.6 million. *

BMGF is the largest transparently operated private foundation in the world, founded by Bill and Melinda Gates. The foundation aims to enhance health care and reduce extreme poverty globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*USAID awards Danang dioxin remediation contract to TerraTherm Inc*

2/19/2013 4:55:34 PM
VOV online





_Site preparation is underway for environmental remediation of dioxin contamination at Danang Airport. Photo: USAID 
_




USAID-Vietnam logo


The *US Agency for International Development *(USAID) revealed in a February 19 announcement it has signed a contract with TerraTherm Inc to conduct thermal dioxin remediation Vietnam's Danang Airport.

TerraTherm's remediation technology plays a vital role in the* US-funded project's efforts to address Danang Airport&#8217;s dioxin contamination *in areas used for storing and handling Agent Orange during the US-Vietnam War.

USAID is closely coordinating with the Government of Vietnam and other contractors to implement this ongoing project through to 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Haiti media hail Viettel*

Q&#272;ND - Tuesday, February 19, 2013, 20:18 (GMT+7)





_Haitian customers purchase mobile phones from Viettel in Haiti. VNS Photo_





_(photo source: Viettel)_


Haiti has lauded Viettel, one of the leading telecommunications groups of Vietnam, for its contribution to the Latin American and Caribbean country&#8217;s revolution in the sector.

The e-newspaper Haitilibre.com on February 18 noted *Viettel poured its investment in Haiti to establish the joint-venture telecommunication company NATCOM, the first and biggest foreign direct invested project in the country* since it suffered the tragic earthquake in early 2010.

Since the launch of its services in September 2011, NATCOM has created a breakthrough in Haiti&#8217;s telecommunications by building a 3,500 km broadband fiber optic cable network, high-speed videoconference and 3G mobile internet services nationwide.

Military-run telecom group Viettel is the fastest growing group in Viet Nam. Its revenue has doubled year-on-year from 2005-2009. In 2010, Viettel's revenue reached US$5 billion.

Viettel is looking to expand its global reach to 400-500 million people by 2015 and 1 billion by 2020 and be among the top ten biggest telecom firms in the world. &#8212; VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Japanese-funded e-customs project to facilitate trade
*

Updated : 2/21/2013 9:56:13 AM
VOV online







The *Vietnam Automated Cargo and Port Consolidated System and the Vietnam Customs Information System *(VNACCS/VCIS) will speed up an e-customs project to be put into operation by the end of this year.

*With financial and technical assistance from the Japanese Government*, the project is an important step for Vietnam to automate customs procedures, thus facilitating and better managing the circulation of imports and exports, said General Director of the General Department of Customs (GDC) Nguyen Ngoc Tuc.

In late March 2012, the project started following the signing and exchange of a diplomatic note between Japan and Vietnam relating to a 2.6 billion JPY non-refundable aid for the latter&#8217;s project to build and implement e-customs and national one-stop-shop customs mechanism in favor of customs modernisation. 

It aims to transfer *Japan&#8217;s automatic customs system* to Vietnam&#8217;s GDC and assist the department and other governmental bodies to deploy the national one-stop-shop customs mechanism.

VNACCS/VCIS will also facilitate trade and investment activities in Vietnam to increase the country&#8217;s competitiveness in addition to further improving customs management efficiency.

VNACCS/VCIS is expected to be completed late this year and handed over to Vietnam in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Consumer trust in local products grows*

Updated : 2/21/2013 9:00:00 AM
VOV online





VN´s street market


(VOV) - Made-in-Vietnam products have gained consumer trust over the last three years since the &#8220;*Vietnamese People Buy Made-in-Vietnam Products&#8221;* campaign began, according to the Ministry of Industry and Trade.

Deputy Minister Ho Thi Kim Thoa says in many localities 58 percent of consumers actually preferred Vietnamese grown fruit and vegetables and up to 80 percent voiced a preference for domestically produced garments.

The number of consumers who believe local products are of high quality has increased to 71 percent compared to just 23 percent before the campaign was launched.

Products made in Vietnam are also becoming ubiquitous in supermarkets. At *Big C*, they account for nearly 90 percent of the goods on sale; at* Vinatex Mart*, everything is produced in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Siemens donates equipment to hospital*


Updated : 2/21/2013 3:36:04 PM
VOV online







Siemens Vietnam on February 20 donated a *US$400,000* syngo.phaza Picture Archiving and Communication System (PACS) solution to Cho Ray Hospital in Ho Chi Minh City. 

*Dr. Bern Montage, CEO of Imaging and Therapy Systems at Siemens AG* said the company understands very well the challenges facing Vietnamese hospitals, and thus hopes that the donated PACS system will support the hospital to optimise its workflow and improve performance significantly. 

This health care IT solution, composed of hardware and software components plus professional services, will help improve the imaging diagnostic workflows within the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*World Bank agency offers assistance to Vietnam*


Updated : 2/20/2013 6:34:39 PM
VOV online







(VOV) - The *Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA)*, a member of the World Bank Group, wants to cooperate with and assist Vietnam to develop infrastructure.

MIGA Vice President Michel Wormser made the offer at a reception hosted by Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai in Hanoi on February 20.

The visiting executive told Hai that his organisation wants to explore opportunities for cooperation with Vietnam, especially in development projects.

*He proposed MIGA guarantee the Hanoi-Haiphong expressway project and the National Highway 20 upgrade project linking Dong Nai and Lam Dong provinces.
*
Through guaranteeing, MIGA wants to reduce non-commercial losses in investment, helping increase investor trust in these projects, said Wormser. 

For his part, Deputy PM Hai thanked MIGA for lobbying foreign investors to pour investment into Vietnam. He said the organisation&#8217;s interest in infrastructure projects in Vietnam will help attract more renowned financial organisations and banks to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Ground broken on $20 mln parking garage in city*

| Tuoitrenews | Feb 21, 2013 14:28 pm





Saigon






Model of the facility


*Mechanical and construction firm Tien Tien Co Ltd *has broken ground on a new multi-story car-park, or parking garage, in Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon).

Spanning 37,000 square meters at 71 Che Lan Vien, Tan Phu District, the five-story building is capable of holding 3,000 vehicles. Total investment is *$20 million*, the investor said.

Buses and large trucks will park at the ground floor, while the upper floors will be for vehicles with fewer than 16 seats. The garage will be automatically operated using *Japanese technology*.

Drivers will also be able to enjoy a car washing service, with a capacity of 60 vehicles per hour, and a filling station at the facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Vietnam steps up bank, state enterprise reforms in economic roadmap

*Feb 22 (Reuters) - Vietnam has approved a broad plan to boost its economy to 2020, focusing on restructuring public investment, banks and state-owned enterprises while controlling inflation and maintaining growth.*

The Southeast Asian nation's economic growth fell to a 13-year low of 5.03 percent last year as reduced consumer demand piled up inventory at many firms, forcing many into bankruptcy, further adding to banks' bad debt problems.

The master plan aims for a prudent monetary policy to tame inflation while ensuring "reasonable growth", Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung said in a 29-page directive signed on Feb. 19, and seen by Reuters. The plan takes effect immediately.

Vietnam will conduct tight fiscal policy, promote exports and tightly control imports while boosting domestic production of consumer goods, the directive said.

Moody's downgraded Vietnam to its lowest rating ever in September last year, citing a weak banking sector likely in need of "extraordinary support", dealing another blow to a country once tipped as Southeast Asia's next emerging market star even as many of its neighbours prosper.

The directive said banks will focus on dealing with the sector's overall bad debts as well as those of individual lenders, expand their core businesses, improve payment systems, avoid cross-ownership and increase transparency as part of measures to reform the sector by 2015.

Vietnam's banking system is grappling with one of the region's highest bad debt ratios, which rose to 8.82 percent of loans in September 2012 from 3.07 percent at the end of 2011, central bank data showed.

Analysts said the downgrade of Vietnam and eight of its banks - including two controlled by the state - did not signal a full-blown banking crisis and that the slowing economy should return to form if the government takes action.

Still, the cut compounded concerns about bad debts and the pace of so-called "doi moi" reforms begun in 1986 to build a socialist-oriented market economy.

The government directive said bad debt should be cut to below 3 percent of loans by 2015, stricter than a previous statement by the prime minister that the bad debt ratio be cut to 3-4 percent of loans by the end of 2015.

A weak financial system is one of the country's biggest economic problems. Fitch Ratings has put the non-performing loan figure at 13 percent.

Vietnam will aim to maintain total social investment at 30-35 percent of the country's gross domestic product, the directive said, "maximising the scale and opportunity for private investment, especially the domestic private sector".

Restructuring of state-owned enterprises will focus on businesses in the defence industry and those which have monopoly or are providing essential goods and services while more state-owned firms should go public, it said, without providing details.

The directive also reiterated a policy on divestment by state-owned economic groups in their non-core businesses while encouraging the establishment and development of domestic private economic groups.

The government plans to accelerate economic growth this year to 5.5 percent while keeping annual inflation at between 6.0-6.5 percent, after inflation was 9.21 percent in 2012.

(Reporting by Hanoi Newsroom; Editing by Jacqueline Wong)

FINANCIALS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam&#8217;s investment environment introduced in Japan*

Updated : 2/22/2013 12:27:15 PM
VOV online





Japan&#8217;s Ehime prefecture








(VOV) - A seminar has been held in Japan&#8217;s Ehime prefecture to promote investment in Vietnam.

Addressing the seminar,* Vietnamese ambassador to Japan* Doan Xuan Hung briefed more than 200 participants on Vietnam&#8217;s cultural, socio-economic and political situation. He said that Ehime has great potential for cooperation with Vietnam in the field of hi-tech machinery, garment and textiles, and human resource training. 

*Vietnamese Counselor for Investment* Le Huu Quang Huy said Vietnam is located in the most dynamic economic development region of South East Asia and its growing relations with Japan have made the country ever more attractive to investors.

Director of Ichihiro Vietnam Co, Ltd, Itsuhiro Ochi exchanged his experience in seeking right locations and partners to do business in Vietnam. 

Director of Tact Noda Company, Mr Noda emphasized *the need to train Vietnamese workers for small and medium-sized enterprises* in Ehime. However, he said there remain snags in the training process due to high costs and language barriers.


----------



## Viet

*Doctoral laureate steles to be recognized by UNESCO*

Updated : 2/22/2013 11:51:44 AM
VOV online






Temple of Literature - main gate - Vietnam's first university






Temple of Literature - Altars to Confucius and his disciples






Temple of Literature - doctoral laureate steles






Temple of Literature, inside pic


(VOV) -*Eighty-two doctoral laureate steles under the early Le, Mac and late Le dynasties (1442-1779) in Hanoi&#8217;s Van Mieu (Temple of Literature) will get UNESCO&#8217;s Global Memory of the World Programme&#8217;s certificate.*

Pham Thi Thuy Hang, Deputy Director of the Temple of Literature's Centre for Cultural and Scientific Activities, says a grand ceremony will be held on February 25 with a screening of a documentary film on the temple&#8217;s history, arts performances and a seminar on the preservation and development of its cultural values.

The Temple of Literature was built in 1070 in dedication to *Confucius *and other scholars.

Six years later, *Vietnam's first university*, named Quoc Tu Giam or known as the Imperial Academy, was established there. The temple has remained a symbol for Vietnam&#8217;s culture and intelligence for nearly *1,000 years*.


----------



## Viet

*HR firm highly Vietnam&#8217;s potential*


Updated : 2/22/2013 3:40:07 PM
VOV










Hunter Arnold President, CareerBuilder Asia Pacific


*Careerbuilder*, a leading human capital solutions provider headquartered in the US, announced its official entry into Vietnam on February 21. The company said that it see good development potential in the country despite the serious economic downturn. 

*It has acquired HR Vietnam and Kiem Viec, two of four main sites belonging to Vietnam Online Network (VON)*, for an undisclosed sum. 

Company officials said they see their business in* Vietnam as a base* from which it can expand in the Asia-Pacific region especially Southeast Asia. 

Hunter Arnold, President of Careerbuilder Asia-Pacific, who has spent the last four years travelling around Asia, said he is optimistic about the Vietnamese market&#8217;s education levels and its &#8220;hungry&#8221; workforce.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam&#8217;s first observation satellite to be launched*


Updated : 2/22/2013 3:47:47 PM
VOV





model of VNREDsat1


(VOV) -*Vietnam&#8217;s first observation satellite* VNREDsat1 will be launched into orbit on April 19, according to Vice Director of the Space Technology Institute Bui Trong Tuyen.

Under a launch plan approved by the Government, the 120-kg satellite will be launched by the vehicle VEGA with the cooperation of France. This is the first remote sensing satellite of Vietnam aiming *to monitor natural resources and managing environment and natural disaster *in the country. 

The VNREDsat1 project has a total investment capital of *55.8 million EUR*, funded by the French Government&#8217;s official development assistance (ODA).


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, Laos, Thailand increase transport cooperation*


2/21/2013 6:08:39 PM
VOV







(VOV) - *The transport ministers of Vietnam, Laos and Thailand *gathered at a conference in Hanoi on February 21 to discuss objectives and solutions to enhance trilateral transport cooperation.

At the inaugural event, ministers from each nation agreed to quickly complete internal procedures for the signing of a *Memorandum of Understanding (MoU)* between their respective Governments, which will add national roads No. 8 and No. 12 in Vietnam and Laos to Protocol No.1 of the *Greater Mekong Sub-region* Cross-Border Transport Facilitation Agreement (GMS-CBT).

The opening of these routes for *cross-border movement *will reduce transport times and costs, thus making the of transit of goods between northeastern Thailand, central Laos and Vietnam &#8217;s Vung Ang and Hon La ports more viable, especially those enroute to Northeast Asia .


----------



## Viet

*Japan group to build 100 hotels in Vietnam*

Updated : 2/23/2013 8:48:28 AM
VOV online









(VOV) - *Japanese hotel chain, Toyoko Inn, revealed its ambitious plan to build 100 starred hotels in Vietnam at a seminar in Hanoi on February 22.*

Nishida Norimasa, President and founder of Toyoko Inn, said he believes that the project would be successful as for the long term Vietnam&#8217;s economy will be surely better than at present.

Vice President of the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry Doan Duy Khuong welcomed the corporation&#8217;s project which he said testifies to the growing economic, trade, tourism and cultural ties between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*PM approves master plan on economic restructuring*


| VGP | Feb 23, 2013 09:22 am







PM Nguyen Tan Dung has just approved the *Master Plan on Economic Restructuring in 2013-2020*, which focuses on reorganizing public investment, credit organizations and State-owned enterprises.

The Plan aims at perfecting the socialist-orientated market regime, creating a system of reasonable, stable and long-term stimuli, especially tax incentives and other investment-encouraging measures, promoting the distribution and use of social resources for sectors and products of competitive advantages, improving labor productivity and competitiveness.






VN government cabinet meeting


Under the Plan, a *favorable and stable macro-economic environment *will be maintained, in which monetary policies will be realized effectively and carefully; their instruments exploited flexibly in close combination with fiscal policies in order to curb inflation, secure macro stability and a sound growth rate in line with the country&#8217;s specific socio-economic conditions in certain periods.

The Government will *boost export while developing supportive industries and production of domestic consumer goods*. At the same time, it is necessary to further control price and market and maintain the supply-demand balance of primary goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*WB supports rural water supply, sanitation programme*


Updated : 2/22/2013 7:09:23 PM
VOV online






(VOV) - The *State Bank of Vietnam and the World Bank signed a credit agreement* in Hanoi on February to support the implementation of Vietnam&#8217;s National Target Programme (NTP) for Rural Water Supply and Sanitation.

The *US$200 million* support is expected to provide safe and clean water for 1.7 million people and improved sanitation for 650,000 people in 8 provinces of the Red River Delta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

* First female Vietnamese pilot*


Updated : 2/23/2013 10:22:04 AM
VOV online














(VOV) - Flying aircraft is universally regarded as a challenging career because of its strict professional standards and requirements. Nguyen Thi Thanh Thuy, however, has already earned admirers through her boundless passion.

Thuy graduated from the *Hanoi University of Economics i*n 2004. Her job search was initially motivated by the need to earn a living and the desire to find a husband.

She did not think that several years later she would be among 108 Vietnamese pilots at Vietnam Airlines (VNA) Flying Training Centre, one of only two women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

i would think she is chinese if the pic is not here.look at what she wears, all chinese style.bright China red ,golden dragon and phoenix patterns,longevity choker and the beautiful wooden fan. 
we have strong culture base, why not embrace mother China?*


----------



## Soryu

djsjs said:


> i would think she is chinese if the pic is not here.look at what she wears, all chinese style.bright China red ,golden dragon and phoenix patterns,longevity choker and the beautiful wooden fan.
> we have strong culture base, why not embrace mother China?


Well, like alway, you lacking many knowledge... fu fu fu...haihai..
May be Mother china not enough to train you, perhap!? 

*VN-Laos highway inaugurated*






National Highway 2E linking Vietnam and Laos was officially inaugurated at the Panghok international border of Phongsaly Province on February 23.

Addressing the ceremony, Vietnam&#8217;s Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc affirmed the traditional special friendship, solidarity and comprehensive cooperation relation between the two countries.

The highway has a strategic importance for both Vietnam and Laos, said Phuc, adding that it will further boost the exchanges between the two countries in general, and between Vietnam&#8217;s northwestern provinces and Laos&#8217; northern provinces in particular.

For his part, Lao Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavad stressed the importance of the road as a priority in Laos&#8217; socioeconomic development.

Expressing his gratitude to the Vietnamese Party, Government and people for their help in building the highway, the Prime Minister said it will contribute to improving the infrastructure of Laos, and serve as Laos&#8217; transit road to other countries in the region.

The highway, linking Khoa District in Phongsaly Province of Laos to the Tay Trang border gate in Dien Bien Province, stretches 68.2 kilometers. Total investment for road is US$43 million and it is the second project financed by the Vietnamese government on the land of Laos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rechoice

Viet said:


> * First female Vietnamese pilot*
> 
> 
> Updated : 2/23/2013 10:22:04 AM
> VOV online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (VOV) - Flying aircraft is universally regarded as a challenging career because of its strict professional standards and requirements. Nguyen Thi Thanh Thuy, however, has already earned admirers through her boundless passion.
> 
> Thuy graduated from the *Hanoi University of Economics i*n 2004. Her job search was initially motivated by the need to earn a living and the desire to find a husband.
> 
> She did not think that several years later she would be among 108 Vietnamese pilots at Vietnam Airlines (VNA) Flying Training Centre, one of only two women.



another photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastSea

djsjs said:


> i would think she is chinese if the pic is not here.look at what she wears, all chinese style.bright China red ,golden dragon and phoenix patterns,longevity choker and the beautiful wooden fan.
> we have strong culture base, why not embrace mother China?



Viet is father, 
from ancient time, Vietnamese froclaimed that they are descendants of Dragon and Engels, Chinese copied idea of Viets .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Vietjet Air to operate more international flights*


Updated : 2/24/2013 10:47:15 AM
VOV online







(VOV) -Vietnam&#8217;s leading* low-cost carrier VietJet Air *has officially opened a new route from Ho Chi Minh City to Thailand&#8217;s Bangkok capital, and is expected to launch more international flights this year.

Apart from the daily HCM City-Bangkok flight, VietJetAir plans to connect *Hanoi to Bangkok *in May and* Danang to Bangkok* in August.

Pritam Singh, deputy head of VietJetAir&#8217;s sales department, says in 2013 the carrier is scheduled to conduct flights to other destinations in *Malaysia, Singapore, Taiwan, and the Republic of Korea*.

It plans to expand into more domestic and international air routes, contributing to the development of Vietnam&#8217;s tourism industry and the promotion of its image overseas, he noted.

VietJet Air is currently using six A320s and will soon increase its fleet to 20 by 2015 to meet passengers&#8217; increasing demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam-Laos highway opens to traffic
*

Updated : 2/24/2013 9:04:36 AM
VOV online





National Highway 2E





VN´s Deputy PM Nguyen Xuan Phuc (center) attends the inauguration ceremony of the 2E Road, Mouang Khua, Phongsaly Province, Laos, February 23, 2013 - Photo: VGP/Le Son


(VOV) - *National Highway 2E* linking Vietnam and Laos was officially inaugurated at the Panghok international border of Phongsaly province on February 23. 

Addressing the ceremony, Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc affirmed the traditional friendship, special solidarity and comprehensive cooperation relations between the two countries. 

The *highway has a strategic importance for both Vietnam and Laos*, said Phuc, adding that it will further boost the exchange between the two countries in general, and between Vietnam&#8217;s northwestern provinces and Laos&#8217; northern provinces in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam leads number of SEA students in US*

Updated : 2/23/2013 6:28:26 PM
VOV online






(VOV) -*Vietnamese students remain the 8th largest group currently studying in the United States*, according to the Institute of International Education&#8217;s (IIE) annual Open Doors report.

The report, published on February 22, shows that* Vietnam tops the Southeast Asian region with more than 15,000* of its undergraduate and graduate students studying in the US.

The statistics demonstrate the two governments&#8217; efforts in encouraging Vietnamese to study in the US, as well as their recently reinforced bilateral educational cooperation.

IIE plans to hold a series of annual education exhibitions in *Hanoi *and* Ho Chi Minh City* on February 24 and 26 respectively. More than 400 US universities and colleges are expected to participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam&#8217;s Eximbank and SMBC boost cooperation*


22/02/2013 | 21:40:24
Vietnam Plus





VN´s Eximbank





SMBC Nihonbashi Branch

The *Import-Export Commercial Joint Stock Bank* (Eximbank) of Vietnam and the* Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporations *(SMBC) marked the 5th anniversary of their strategic alliance in Ho Chi Minh City on February 22.

Speaking at the event, Eximbank Director Truong Van Phuoc affirmed that this strategic cooperation is remarkably effective, helping his bank gain a gigantic growth in both operation scale and service quality.

Harumitsu Hida,* Japanese consul general *in HCM City, highly evaluated the cooperative relations, especially at a time when the strategic partnership between Vietnam and Japan has incessantly been consolidated and developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, Cuba boost communications cooperation*


Updated : 2/25/2013 9:35:21 AM
VOV online





VN-Cuba friendship

A delegation of the *Ministry of Information and Communications* (MoIC) paid a working visit to Cuba on Feb. 18-24, aiming to strengthen bilateral cooperation in the fields of telecoms, printing and publishing.

While in Cuba, the delegation, headed by MoIC Minister Nguyen Bac Son, met host *Minister of Informatics and Communications Maimir Mesa Ramos, Minister of Culture Rafael Bernal, Head of the Ideology Department of the Cuban Communist Party Central Committee Alfonso Borges, and President of the Book Institute Zuleica Romay.*

They agreed to create favourable conditions for cooperation between *Vietnam&#8217;s Viettel Telecoms Corporatio*n and Etecsa, the Telecommunications Company of Cuba, aiming to turn Viettel into Etecsa&#8217;s partner to upgrade the telecoms infrastructure in Cuba.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Pepper exports surge*

Updated : 2/25/2013 2:02:46 PM
VOV







(VOV) - Pepper exports rose sharply in January to 12,000 tonnes, earning* US$79.5 million* (up 330 percent compared to the same month of last year). 

According to the Vietnam Pepper Association (VPA), *Vietnam is the only supplier as it is harvest time in the country*. Other countries will have to wait until July.

However, the association predicts that this year&#8217;s pepper output will drop by 20-25 percent due to dry weather conditions. It has recommended that Vietnamese businesses and farmers have second thoughts before signing major or fixed-term contracts with importers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese leaders receive Brunei minister of energy *


February, 26 2013 10:09:00
VN News





President Truong Tan Sang (right) receives Brunei Minister of Energy Pehin Yasmin&#8212;VNA/VNS photo


HA NOI (VNS)&#8212; President Truong Tan Sang and Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai both hosted receptions in Ha Noi for Pehin Yasmin, *Brunei&#8217;s minister of energy*, who is currently paying a visit to Viet Nam.

President Sang said the results of a working session between the Brunei delegation and the Viet Nam National Petroleum Group (PVN) would strengthen the two countries&#8217; economic ties.

He also spoke highly of Brunei&#8217;s ASEAN Presidency, suggesting the two countries boost co-operation in the fields of agriculture, forestry and fishery.
*
Yasmin said the goal of his visit was to realise agreements signed by the two countries&#8217; leaders, especially in oil and gas co-operation. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Four additional seaport projects to enter operation*


Updated : 2/25/2013 6:23:28 PM
VOV








(VOV) - The southern coastal province of Ba Ria-Vung Tau will begin operations on four additional seaport projects this year boasting a combined design capacity of around 20&#8211;25 million tonnes.

*The projects include Vung Tau Petro, Cai Mep-Thi Vai International, SSIT, and Gemalink&#8217;s first phase.*

The province aims to process around 50.7 million tonnes of cargo and roughly 125,000 passengers at local seaports. More than VND4.2 trillion will be pumped into implementing the seaport projects in 2013&#8212;an increase of approximately 10 percent compared to last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> i would think she is chinese if the pic is not here.look at what she wears, all chinese style.bright China red ,golden dragon and phoenix patterns,longevity choker and the beautiful wooden fan.
> we have strong culture base, *why not embrace mother China?*


You seem to be obsessed by the idea of re-integrating Vietnam into *Chinese empire*. You should know that´s unrealistic, by many reasons. 

More doable is a union or confederation between Japan and Vietnam, or in the distant future a quad alliance of Japan-S. Korea-Taiwan-Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Work starts on Laos-Viet bank&#8217;s branch office*


Posted on February 25, 2013 
Written by vietnamplus







Construction began on February 25 for the office building of the *Laos-Viet Joint Venture Bank* (LVB)&#8217;s branch in Laos&#8217; southern Attapeu town.

The ground-breaking ceremony, organised by the Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam (BIDV), which partnered in the LVB, saw the presence of *Lao Deputy Prime Minister* Somsavad Lengsavath and *Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister* Nguyen Xuan Phuc, among others.
*
Attapeu Governor* Khamphan Phommathath spoke highly of the operation of the LVB in general and its Attapeu branch in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Japan helps Binh Duong build metro line*


Updated : 2/28/2013 10:26:12 AM
VOV online





Tuy&#7871;n &#273;&#432;&#7901;ng s&#7855;t &#273;ô th&#7883; s&#7889; 1 (B&#7871;n Thành - Su&#7889;i Tiên) chính th&#7913;c &#273;&#432;&#7907;c b&#7845;m nút kh&#7903;i công (&#7842;nh: Kinh Luân)





model





model





Su&#7889;i Tiên depot 


(VOV) - *Japan *will help the southern province of Binh Duong build an ODA-funded Suoi Tien-Ho Chi Minh City metro line for the benefit of local socio-economic development.

This was announced by Onuma, an official from the* Japanese Ministry of Economy*, Trade and Industry during a working session with Binh Duong authorities on February 27.

He highlighted Binh Duong&#8217;s potential for urban and industrial development, adding that Japanese investment policy makers are keen to support strategic projects, especially those on urban and infrastructure development.

Tran Thanh Liem, *Vice Chairman of the provincial People&#8217;s Committee* said Japan&#8217;s development cooperation and investment has paid well over the past years.

The province wished for closer cooperation with the Japanese side to carry out key infrastructure projects to build its first-tier city as approved by the Government, Liem added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Japan helps Vietnam improve service quality*


Updated : 2/27/2013 9:09:21 AM
VOV online





Japanese Consulate General to Vietnam Harumitsu Hida


The Japanese Government has provided over *US$570,000* in non-refundable aid for five projects on health care, irrigation, water supply and education in Vietnam&#8217;s southern and central highlands regions.

*Japanese Consulate General to Vietnam* Harumitsu Hida and representatives of aid receipients signed documents in HCM City on February 26. 

More than US$123,000 of the sum will be spent on medical equipment for a hospital in Tam Nong district, Dong Thap province to improve the quality of medical examinations and treatment for local people.

About US$122,300 will be used for equipping the Thu Hoa district-based general hospital in Phu Yen province. 

A drainage system in An Hiep commune, Ben Tre province, and a water work in Kuaih village, Dak Lak province, will cost around US$117,000 and US$90, respectively.

A project to build eight new classrooms for Le Hong Phong primary school in Dak Lak province is expected to cost US$120,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Government offers preferential loans to the needy*


Updated : 2/28/2013 3:29:57 PM
VOV online





Vietnam Bank for Social Policies (VBSP)


The Government will provide preferential loans to about 1.5 million households in Vietnam who are living near the poverty line. 

*Under the Prime Minister&#8217;s Decision*, loans for these households will enjoy an interest rate of 0.85 percent per month and more than 10 percent a year.

Under the standards set for 2011-15, near-poor households are those with a monthly income of VND401,000-520,000 (US$19 - 25) in rural areas and VND501,000- 650,000 (US$24-31) in urban areas. 

Those who have the lower income are designated as poor households.

*The Vietnam Bank for Social Policies (VBSP) is channeling the loans.* It was asked to make plans to ensure annual capital for the preferential loans. 

The VBSP started to provide preferential loans to poor households in 2009. The new policy will take effect from April 16, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rechoice

*REFILE-Vietnam's bad debt falls to 6 pct, interest rate cut ahead - official
*


Feb 28 (Reuters) - Vietnam's bad debt has been fallen to 6 percent from more than 8 percent earlier and the country's central bank would lower interest rates to stabilise the economy, a senior government official said on Thursday.

"Even though the asset management company hasn't yet been established, the bad debt has fallen from 6 percent from more than 8 percent," said Vu Duc Dam, head of the government office, referring to a plan to set up a new firm by the end of the first quarter to buy bad debts from troubled banks.

"The government has required the central bank to have a roadmap to further lower the interest rates," Dam told reporters. (Reporting by Hanoi Newsroom; Editing by Martin Petty)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*Trade surplus reaches US$900 mil in February*


Vietnam export news
TH&#7912; N&#258;M, 28 THÁNG 2 2013 09:12 






The General Statistics Office has said that the country's export turnover in February reached US$7.5 billion while import turnover is estimated at $6.6 billion, showing a trade surplus of $900 million.

Import turnover dropped 38.3 percent since last month, partly due to the long Tet holiday season.

In the first two months of the year, export turnover hit $18.97 billion, an increase of 23.9 percent over the same period last year. While import turnover was $17.3 billion, bringing trade surplus to about $1.7 billion during this period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Japan helps Vietnam train human resources*


Updated : 3/3/2013 12:12:46 PM
VOV






(VOV) - The Nihon Keizai newspaper is reporting the *Japan Human Resource Society *(JHRS) will help train Vietnamese civil servants who are candidates for leadership positions.

Under the plan, JHRS will develop a curriculum and dispatch lecturers to instruct personnel training.

The newspaper noted that although Japan has previously sent experts to developing nations and invited trainees to study in Japan, *Vietnam is the first nation to receive such comprehensive assistance.*

The JHRS will cooperate with the Ho Chi Minh National Academy of Politics and Public Administration (HCMA) to offer six groups totaling 500 middle-aged civil servants for four-month training courses. Two courses will be organised annuallythe first from March to June and the second in autumn.

Japanese experts, cadres, and staff from relevant ministries will also join the curriculum for several days, The JHRS instructors will begin with lectures on Japanese civil service mechanisms.
*
The JHRS will also discuss a programme that invites outstanding trainees to Japan for further study.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*ORIO funds Binh Duong sewage treatment plant*


Updated : 3/2/2013 4:28:12 PM
VOV






(VOV) - The *Netherlands&#8217; Facility for Infrastructure Development *(ORIO) will help the southern province of Binh Duong build a wastewater treatment plant worth about *35 million Euro*.

Half of the project&#8217;s funding will come from the Dutch side&#8217;s *non-refundable aid *while the remainder will be covered by the provincial budget.

At a meeting on March 1 with Tim Van Galen&#8212;representative advisor of ORIO&#8217;s ODA support programme&#8212;the provincial People&#8217;s Committee Vice Chairman Tran Thanh Liem emphasised the importance the province attaches to ODA funding, especially that provided by the Dutch Government.

ODA has helped the locality&#8217;s infrastructure development efforts and environmental protection, he added.
*
The plant is expected to treat the sewage of 10,000 households in Di An town.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

Eni eyes Vietnam's unconventional reserves

HANOI, Vietnam, Feb. 28 (UPI) -- Italian energy company Eni said Thursday it signed an agreement with Petrovietnam to evaluate the potential for unconventional hydrocarbons in Vietnam.

Eni Chief Executive Officer Paolo Scaroni signed an agreement with Do Van Hau, the president of Vietnam Oil and Gas Group, known as Petrovietnam, in Hanoi. Both sides would carry out studies that would examine the unconventional resource potential.

"With this agreement, Eni takes another step forward in its strategy of strengthening its presence in Asia, a region with very high growth potential that presents great opportunities in terms of upstream and the market," the company said in a statement.

The CIA World Fact Book estimates that Vietnam in 2011 produced 318,000 barrels of oil and 300 billion cubic feet of gas per day.

Eni said the offshore Song Hong basin in the Gulf of Tonkin holds about 10 percent of Vietnam's hydrocarbon reserves, mostly in the form of natural gas.



Read more: Eni to work on unconventional energy reserves in Vietnam - UPI.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's FDI attraction down in first two months*


English.news.cn 2013-02-26 18:42:36 







HANOI, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- Total foreign direct investment (FDI) to Vietnam is estimated to reach *630.3 million U.S. dollars* in the first two months of this year, a year-on-year decrease by 61.9 percent, but the country's FDI disbursement during the period rose by 5 percent, hitting *1.05 billion dollars*, according to the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI) on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Viet

*Son La Hydropower Plant - project of the century*


Last update 02/03/2013 (GMT+7)
VN Net bridge





Son La Hydropower Plant. (Source: VNA)

VietNamNet Bridge &#8211; The Son La Hydropower Plant, *the largest project in Southeast Asia*, is not only the pride of the country but it also marks an outstanding growth of the electric sector of Vietnam today.

The plant was officially put into operation on December 23, 2012, after seven years of construction, three years earlier than scheduled. 

With a total investment of 60 trillion VND (approximately *2.85 billion USD*), the Son La Hydropower Plant with a designed capacity of *2,400 MW* and six generators has been completed much earlier than scheduled, bringing huge economic benefits. Every year it will create a turnover of 500 million USD and save over five million tonnes of coal which will be needed to produce an equivalent amount of electricity. 

Moreover, the plant will supply on average 10.2 billion kWh/year to the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Over 700 Vietnamese labourers return to Libya
*

Updated : 3/3/2013 7:09:59 PM







(VOV) - T*he Ministry of Labour, Invalids, and Social Affairs (MoLISA)*&#8212;under the Prime Minister&#8217;s direction&#8212;has instructed local businesses to resume sending Vietnamese guest workers to work in Libya.

The Libyan political crisis two years ago forced Vietnam to withdraw its more than *10,000 guest workers.* The situation has since stabilised and Libya&#8217;s guest worker demands have rebounded. Around 700 guest workers have now returned to construction work in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam joins TPP talks in Singapore*


Updated : 3/4/2013 2:52:35 PM
VOV





Economists urge TPP leaders to support capital control. Photo by Chilean government.


(VOV) - Vietnam is joining 10 other countries in the 16th round of *Trans-Pacific Partnership *negotiations in Singapore from March 4-13.

The* Vietnamese delegation* is led by Tran Quoc Khanh, Deputy Minister of Industry and Trade, who is the head of the Vietnamese Government&#8217;s negotiation delegation for international economics and commerce.

During their stay in *Singapore*, the negotiating parties will also attend forums and symposiums with the participation of 300 delegates representing businesses, research organisations, and non-governmental organisations from various countries in the world.

Eleven countries are conducting negotiations of a TPP pact, namely *Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, the US and Vietnam.*

They are all members of the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) forum, boasting a combined GDP revenue of US$21 trillion, or more than half of the bloc&#8217;s total.

Three rounds of TPP talks are scheduled to take place from now until October 2013 when the APEC summit is held in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*UNESCO adds Hung King Veneration Ritual to world heritage list*

| dtinews | December 06, 2012 09:22 PM











































Vietnam&#8217;s *Hung King Veneration Ritual *has been officially recoganised as *UNESCO *intangible cultural heritage of humanity.
The recognition was announced at the 7th session of the Intergovernmental Committee for the Safeguarding of the Intangible Cultural Heritage in Paris on December 6.

*The 18 Hung Kings* are worshiped in more than 1,400 relics across the country, which reflects the Vietnamese people&#8217;s respect to the ancestors. On the death anniversary of the Hung Kings, which falls on the 10th of the third lunar month, the Hung Kings Temple Festival is held in the ancestral land of Phu Tho Province.

A ceremony to receive *UNESCO&#8217;s certificate *recognizing Hung Kings Veneration Ritual as an intangible heritage of humans is scheduled to take place in April 13, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Japan firm to build $100-million waste incinerator*


| SGT | Mar 04, 2013 09:05 am






Japan&#8217;s Hitachi Zosen is carrying out a *feasibility study for a waste-to-power project *in HCMC with a processing capacity of 1,000 tons per day and a total investment of around $100 million.

Speaking to the Daily on the sidelines of a meeting between leaders of HCMC and Osaka on Thursday, Masanori Tsukahara from Hitachi Zosen said that the firm was looking into HCMC&#8217;s waste and would apply for an *investment certificate in the following year*, he added.

*Hitachi Zosen* has constructed nearly 200 plants of this kind in Japan and is operating nearly 50 plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*First Vietnamese billionaire on Forbes list*


Updated : 3/5/2013 11:38:25 AM
VOV

(VOV) - *Pham Nhat Vuong *has become the first Vietnamese billionaire to enter the list of world&#8217;s richest individuals, with total assets of *US$1.5 billion *as estimated in March 2013.








*Pham ranks 974th in the list voted by Forbes*, with his $1.5 billion billionaire worth based largely on the 53% stake he owns (both indirectly and directly) in Vingroup,real estate development firm.Born in Hanoi in 1968, *Pham started his career in Ukraine by producing instant noodles*, eventually styling himself as Ukraine&#8217;s processed-food king. By 2010, when Pham sold the company for an estimated US$150 million to Nestle, his noodle company, Technocom, had revenues of US$100 million.

This highly unconventional post-Soviet success story had a twist. For years Pham had been gradually funneling the funds from his Ukrainian noodle empire into real estate projects back in his homeland.

In *Vietnam*, Pham&#8217;s decision to invest in real estate projects resulted in the 225-room, deluxe Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang.Here, again, Pham found quick success.The next year he introduced Vincom Center Ba Trieu, the first commercial tower complex in Hanoi. Three years later he added 260 more rooms to Vinpearl, along with a 2-mile cable car connecting the island to the mainland.

Pham followed this with several high-end townships in Hanoi, including Vincom Village, a luxury development with hundreds of villas. Vincom, comprising Pham&#8217;s commercial and residential real estate interests, went public in 2007, while he maintained Vinpearl as a separate company for his luxury resort business.

Last year Pham merged the two companies to create *Vingroup*, which is now the fifth most valuable company on the *Vietnamese stock exchange*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*First green hydropower plant operational*


Updated : 3/5/2013 9:44:14 AM
VOV






The *Chiem Hoa green hydropower plant *in Tuyen Quang province, the first of its kind in Vietnam, went operational on March 4.

Funded by International Investment, Construction and Trade Company, construction of the 48MW facility began on October 12, 2009, under the engineering-procurement-construction method.

With three turbines, the *US$85 million plant *is expected to produce 198.6 million kWh for the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> *First Vietnamese billionaire on Forbes list*



Congratulation to Herr Pham Nhat Vuong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

I've looked up Pham Nhat Vuong and some people claim he's only made that fortune because he was associated with the corrupted communists... can anyone explain this?


----------



## Viet

*Beihai-Ha Long Bay tourist route to launch in April*


Updated : 3/6/2013 12:12:29 PM
VOV







A *maritime tourist route* between Beihai in the Chinese province of Guangxi and Ha Long Bay in Vietnams northern province of Quang Ninh is to start operating early this April.

On March 5, high-speed cruise liner Beiyou 16 with 22-member crew on board safely docked at Tuan Chau port, the departing site for Ha Long Bay trip, to test-run the service. 

Following the trial run, *the first three-hour voyage will operate on the route this April with two trips carrying 800 passengers on average each a week. *

The new service is expected to promote tourism and marine transport in Ha Long Bay, the world heritage site and wonder. It will offer the two countries a chance to boost bilateral trade and introduce their cultures in a more rapid, convenient and safe way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

visom said:


> I've looked up Pham Nhat Vuong and some people claim he's only made that fortune because he was associated with the corrupted communists... can anyone explain this?



Up to now, there was no evidence for such complains, I think it should be some people are jealous with him, last time I have been to Hanoi on my own business. I saw, he has some real state projects in center of Hanoi, frankly speaking there are "golden Land" in convenient position. With bureaucratic system in Vietnam he should paid enough money to get permission under construction procedure for such civil project,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

PUBLIC SAFETY
VIETNAMESE CITY TO LAUNCH SMART TRANSPORT MANAGEMENT SYSTEM
By Clarice Africa | 5 March 2013 | Views: 376

The Transport Department of Hanoi city will be rolling out the pilot trial of its smart transport management system in Thang Long Highway in a bid to improve road safety and traffic management.







Thang Long Highway is currently the longest highway in Vietnam, with a distance of 28 kilometres.

Part of the project is the implementation of CCTV cameras and computer networks that aims to help the transport department manage traffic activities along the highway. In addition, it also aims to help local authorities respond better to vehicular and roadside accidents by sharing real-time information of the incident to concerned offices. 
Once the pilot trial is deemed successful, the transport department will then fully implement the system in other expressways in Hanoi. It is expected that the system will help local authorities improve the efficiency of managing traffic congestion along major expressways

To better transport conditions, the city is building 34 bridges over rivers and 15 overpasses while trying to complete the construction of some key belt roads and highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*HSBC: Vietnam to achieve 5.5 pct GDP growth in 2013*


VNA A+ A-
Updated : Tue, March 5, 2013,10:27 AM (GMT+0700)





Cashew nut processing for export . Photo: VNA


The *Hongkong and Sanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) *on March 4 released its report on the Vietnam&#8217;s macro economy, which asserts that after a tough 2012, the economy has started off on a better foundation and Vietnam is expected to achieve a 5.5 percent expansion of GDP in 2013.

The report spoke of the Prime Minister&#8217;s approval of the *Master Plan on Economic Restructuring in 2013-2020 *which shows a reform mind-set. It said a commitment to price stability over growth is considered positive and should be maintained, but concrete steps to increase efficiency of the economy are still needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Germany recruits Vietnamese nurses


Updated : 3/4/2013 5:29:23 PM
VOV






(VOV) - Dr. Andreas SchneiderDeputy Country Director of GIZ in Vietnamhas said *Vietnam is the first non-European country *offered the opportunity to cooperate with Germany on health care.

A training course for *120 Vietnamese nurses* began in Hanoi on March 4, part of a pilot project jointly implemented by GIZ, the Goethe Institute, and the Ministry of Labour, Invalids, and Social Affairs (MoLISA) Department of Overseas Labour Management.

*German Ambassador to Vietnam *Jutta Frasch explained that following a German course, Vietnamese medical workers will attend two years of intensive training in Germany. Germany has pressing demands for high-quality workers in many sectors, including healthcare, mathematics, information technology, natural science, and engineering.

Vietnamese guest workers in Germany play an important role in strengthening bilateral ties, she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Dong Nai, Japan cooperate in support industries


Updated : 3/7/2013 11:06:55 AM
VOV





Japan&#8217;s Kansai region


Representatives from the Dong Nai provincial People&#8217;s Committee and *Japan&#8217;s Kansai Bureau of Economy, Trade and Industry *(KBETI) met on March 6 to discuss cooperation plans.

They agreed to create favourable conditions for support businesses from the Kansai region to invest in the southern province of Dong Nai. 

They were committed to setting up a consultation board to help promote environmental protection and human resource training, especially in the industrial sector to foster links between Japanese businesses and training centres in Dong Nai. 

*KBETI Head Toshihiro Kobayashi *said more than half of Kansai investors set sight on Asian countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Conference on investment in Vietnam held in US


Updated : 3/6/2013 12:04:03 PM
VOV







(VOV) -More than* 70 representatives from companies, funds and trade organizations in the US *have attended a conference in New York on February 5th to promote foreign investment in Vietnam.

The event was organized with the support of Becamex IDC Binh Duong, the Citibank and the Manhattan Chamber of Commerce.

*Vietnamese Ambassador *Le Hoai Trung, Head of Vietnam&#8217;s permanent mission to the UN cited Binh Duong province as a case in point that has succeeded a huge amount of capital from US companies and groups into the Vietnam-Singapore industrial zone.






Ambassador Le Hoai Trung, Head of Vietnam's permanent mission to the United Nations


Many US representatives showed keen interest in administrative procedures for investment the province and the country as a whole.

Walter Blocker, *Chairman of the Vietnam Trade Alliance* (VTA), which is operating in Ho Chi Minh City, has been one of the first US businesspeople coming to Vietnam after the two countries normalized their diplomatic ties.

He said Vietnam has made considerable progress in reforming their investment environment and his company is reaping the benefits.

Marc Mealy, Deputy Chairman of the *US-ASEAN Business Council* (USABC), underscored Vietnam&#8217;s important role in connecting economy and trade within the bloc.

He said the *US government&#8217;s policy towards Asia *and the best possibility of its signing the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) agreement will provide chance for US businesses to invest in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Russian scientists join study of VN&#8217;s marine biodiversity


TUOITRENEWS A+ A-
Updated : Thu, March 7, 2013,12:21 PM (GMT+0700)





Akademik Oparin, a research/survey vessel owned by the Russian Science Academy
Photo: shipspotting.com


Preparations are under way for *a scientific study of Vietnam&#8217;s seas* to be conducted by Russian scientists and their Vietnamese counterparts in late April, said the Nha Trang Institute of Technology Research and Application.

The institute, located in the southern coastal city of Nha Trang, said it and several leading Russian scientists from the Far Eastern Division of the Russian Academy of Science are working on a plan to conduct a joint study on Vietnam&#8217;s marine biodiversity.

Accordingly, the *Russian ship Akademik Oparin*, a research/survey vessel owned by the Russian Science Academy, will come to Vietnam in late April to take part in the study. 

It is expected that 29 Russian scientists and 11 Vietnamese counterparts will work together on the study, which will last for a month and a half, the institute said.

The Akademik Oparin, which was built in Finland by Hollming in 1985, has a displacement of 2,600 tons and sails at 15.2 nautical miles per hour. 

It was specially *designed to conduct biochemical and bioorganic research at sea *and is one of the few ships in the world dedicated to this type of research.


Read more: Russian scientists join study of VN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

VN, Cambodia seek ways to enhance economic ties


05/03/2013 | 17:32:03
VN Plus






Representatives of the *Vietnamese Ministry of Planning and Investment* and the* Cambodian Ministry of Planning* met in Hanoi on March 5 to devise orientations for their future cooperation. 

Minister Bui Quang Vinh stressed the need for the two ministries to focus on more practical and effective contents of cooperation in order to work as advisors for their Governments in making development policies. 

He suggested the holding of regular high-level meetings as well as those for experts to exchange experience in socio-economic development. 

The minister also touched upon the expansion of cooperation areas relating to the *Vietnam-Laos-Cambodia development triangle*. 

He praised the Cambodian side for its achievements over the past time, especially those in economics, inflation curbing and agriculture. 

*Cambodian Minister* Chhay Than spoke highly of Vietnam&#8217;s support and cooperation in economic development, education and infrastructure, and expressed his hope for more support from the Vietnamese side in the coming time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

US$112 million ADB loan for agricultural development

Updated : 3/7/2013 6:45:14 PM
VOV








(VOV) -The *State Bank of Vietnam* (SVB) and the *Asian Development Bank *(ADB) signed two credit loan agreements worth nearly US$112 million in Hanoi on March 7.

The first, from the Asian Development Fund to the value of US$74 million, aims to sponsor a low-carbon farming project to encourage sustainable, effective and environmentally friendly agricultural production that limits carbon emissions by developing waste management facilities.

The project will also provide credit for a value-adding chain *producing bio-gas* as well as facilitate the implementation of cutting edge technologies.

The second loan worth US$37.88 million aims to strengthen the Vietnamese government&#8217;s capacity to prepare and implement ADB assisted projects effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

20 coal mining projects in Quang Ninh to be closed by 2015


| VIR/VNA | Mar 07, 2013 09:27 am







Authorities of the northeastern province of Quang Ninh will close *20 coal mining projects by 2015* and* another 28 in the 2016-2020 *period in its three basins of Uong Bi, Hon Gai and Cam Pha.

The information was released at a conference jointly organised by the provincial People&#8217;s Committee, the Ministry of Industry and Trade, and the Vietnam Coal and Mineral Industries Group in Ha Long city on March 5 to discuss a plan to develop the three by 2020 with a vision to 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

New technologies support fishermen


Updated : 3/8/2013 10:03:41 AM
VOV





model of VMS


A fishing *Vessel Monitoring System* (VMS) has been installed on 20 fishing boats in the southern province of Tra Vinh as part of the &#8220;surveillance system for fishing boats, fishing waters and fishery resources&#8221; (MOVIMAR) *project funded by France*. 

With the equipment, vessels will have a new channel to update information on hydro-meteorological forecasts, especially the presence of storms and tropical lows. 

VMS will also provide fishermen with *daily weather forecasts*, including those for areas surrounding their fishing fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

*VN, Cambodia strengthen economic cooperation*


15:28 | 06/03/2013

VGP - The Vietnamese Ministry of Planning and Investment and the Cambodian Ministry of Planning signed the 4th ministerial-level cooperation minutes in Ha Noi on March 5 to detail their future cooperation.

During talks with the visiting Cambodian planning minister, Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh raised the idea that cooperation between the two ministries should be more practical and effective to assist their governments in devising development policies.

He suggested the holding of regular high-level meetings as well as those for experts to exchange experience in socio-economic development.

The minister also touched upon the expansion of cooperation areas relating to the Viet Nam-Laos-Cambodia development triangle.

He praised the Cambodian side on its achievements over the past time, especially those in economic development, inflation curbing and agricultural promotion.

Cambodian Minister Chhay Than highly appreciated Viet Nam&#8217;s economic developments and its cooperation with and support for Cambodia in economic, education, and infrastructure development.

The two ministers said the two sides should expand cooperation in the coming time, including organization of high-level meetings to share experiences in socioeconomic development, and further works relating to the development triangle of Viet Nam-Laos-Cambodia.

On this occasion, Vinh presented Viet Nam&#8217;s Friendship Order and Medal to a number of individuals and groups of the Cambodian ministry for their contributions to the bilateral cooperation.

By Ngoc Van

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

A high feasible project in Hoa Tam industrial zone


| SGT | Mar 11, 2013 12:52 pm





Detailed view of Bai Goc deep seaport


*Petro Vietnam Oil Stockpile Company *Ltd (PVOS), a joint venture between Korean firm SEK and PV Oil (a member of Vietnam Oil and Gas Group), is a provider of underground oil caverns built specifically to accommodate the needs of the oil and gas industry for commercial and production reserve, national stockpiling and international oil trading purposes.

Over two years beginning in 2010, PVOS carried out the pre-feasibility study of the port and storage project at Hoa Tam IZ. It began looking at the geology and construction sites for the* deep water seaport *and storage project within Hoa Tam Industrial Zone (IZ) to assess whether the site was suitable for a large- scale underground storage cavern and would be feasible in conjunction with the planning of the industrial zone itself.

On June 17, 2011, PVOS submitted the document No. 243/PVOS E&P applied for an investment certificate for a crude oil and petroleum products storage project in the Hoa Tam Industrial Zone to the Phu Yen Economic Zone Management Board. 

This project consists of an *underground storage cavern system* with 3.1 million cubic meters of storage capacity, an export terminal for vessels up to 80,000 DWT and a single point mooring system to accommodate vessels up to 300,000 DWT for the purpose of development and operation of industrial terminals and tank farms ensuring the importing and exporting of crude oil and petroleum products.


----------



## Viet

First civil flight training course in Vietnam


TUOI TRE A+ A-
Updated : Mon, March 4, 2013,11:57 AM (GMT+0700)






_Nguyen Thi Ngoc Bich (L) is the only woman of the VFT2 civil flight training course. She is in the cockpit of the training plane TB20 manufactured by France_






_Nguyen Thi Ngoc Bich is checking her plane before a flight (Photo: Tuoi Tre)
_

Vietnam marked a milestone in the training of pilots for the *national civil aviation industry *when the first &#8216;batch&#8217; of 23 local pilots graduated late last year from a course conducted completely in Vietnam.

Before, Vietnamese pilots had studied only flight theory in *Vietnam *and practiced actual flight techniques in *France*.





_Pilot trainees of the VFT2 course in Cam Ranh (Photo: Courtesy of the Bay Viet Company)
_

The first 23 pilots, including one woman, who finished the course late last year and now fly domestic routes in Vietnam were trained at the Cam Ranh Flight Training Center &#8211; the only such facility in the country.

The training was held by the Bay Viet (*Viet Flight*) Company under cooperation with several other agencies, including the ESMA aviation institute of France, the flagship national air carrier Vietnam Airlines, the Helicopter Flight Company under the Vietnam Ministry of National Defense, the Vietnam Plane Leasing Company, and the ADCC Company of Vietnam&#8217;s Air Force.

Established in 2008, Bay Viet has conducted six flight courses for 110 pilots. However, the VFT2 was the first &#8216;made in Vietnam&#8217; course for civil aviation. The average cost to train a pilot over a two-year course is about VND2.25 billion (US$108,200).

According to Bay Viet, each VFT2 pilot had to have 45 hours of domestic flying time, including 10 hours of solo flying, to be able to get a flight license and work for an airline.

Bay Viet has been preparing to become *the first flight school in Vietnam.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Japanese ODA putting railway bridge reinforcement on track


March 12, 2013 by vir 







The *44 bridges *that serve Hanoi-Ho Chi Minh City *1,700-kilometre railway* artery will continue to be reinforced as part of a large project backed by Japan.

According to Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in Vietnam, an agreement on Vietnam&#8217;s borrowing of 13.79 billion yen ($147 million) in *official development assistance (ODA) from Japan* will be inked on March 22 between JICA and Vietnam&#8217;s Ministry of Finance.

The sum, which will be added by the Vietnamese government&#8217;s VND1 trillion ($48 million) as a contribution, will be used for a nine-package project to upgrade 44 railway bridges located from northern Ninh Binh province to Ho Chi Minh City. At present, 10 out of these bridges have been upgraded, 18 are being upgraded currently and work bids are being sought for the other 16.

*&#8220;This project will help reduce the trains&#8217; running hours from the existing 27 hours to 24 hours.* It will also help the trains transport passengers and goods in a safer manner and ensure railway safety,&#8221; Taketomo said.

The project has been implemented by *Japanese construction firm*s including Tekken, Manuberi, Yokogawa, Mitsui Ship Building, Rinkai and Taisei, and Vietnamese construction firms like CIENCO1 and Thang Long.


----------



## cirr

*Vietnam economic crisis takes heavy toll on society*

Posted: 13 February 2013 2128 hrs 

A street vendor counts banknotes on a street in downtown Hanoi, on February 7, 2013. (AFP - Hoang Dinh Nam)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HANOI: From growing numbers of people with depression to families bankrupted by stock market investments, many are suffering in Vietnam's slow-burn economic crisis -- and blame the communist regime for their woes.

After swapping Soviet-style central planning for free-market reforms in the mid 1980s, Vietnam became a regional poster-child with high economic growth rates, soaring foreign investment and a burgeoning middle class.

But with the economy now in the doldrums and experts pointing to decades of economic mismanagement as the cause, many Vietnamese are now saying that not only has their cash run out, but so has their trust in the government.

"This is the worst moment ever for my family... All our assets have vanished," said Nguyen Thi Huong, a 37-year-old who works in real estate and has seen her income dry up as the country's property market stagnates.

Huong's family were forced to sell their luxury apartment in Hanoi and move in to a tiny, crumbling flat with her retired mother after losing all their savings in property investments and on the stock market.

Like many in Vietnam, Huong says she is convinced that "our leaders must be responsible for the dire state of the property market and the country's current economic crisis".

The authoritarian country's "doi moi" reform policies, launched in 1986, sparked a period of strong growth and rising prosperity, which peaked in 2005 with record growth of 8.4 per cent. The country joined the World Trade Organisation two years later.

"During that period, everybody was over-excited, dreaming that Vietnam would get rich overnight," said one Vietnamese analyst, speaking on condition of anonymity.

"But the government made mistakes in macro-economic policy and the consequences have only just emerged. Now they are hitting everyone hard," he said.

A credit crisis and a sharp spike in bankruptcies, as well as stagnant stock and property markets, have hurt the new middle class, and not just financially -- more people are seeking treatment for stress and depression, state media reported.

"I have never seen so many patients coming for treatment of mental disorder due to losses in business as I did in 2012," doctor Le Hieu at the Ho Chi Minh City-based Mental Disease Hospital told VietnamNet news site.

For 46-year-old Tran Thanh Hung, who owns a furniture export workshop in Hanoi and who had to fire half his staff this year, the spike in mental health issues is understandable.

"Both the money and the trust of the people are now exhausted," he told AFP.

Growth fell to a 13-year low of 5.03 per cent last year and the country of 90 million is "experiencing its worst ever economic crisis", said economist Nguyen Quang A.

From toxic loans paralysing the banking sector to falling foreign direct investment as regional rivals like Indonesia and Myanmar become more attractive, the "long hidden disease" in the economy has surfaced.

"It's like a tumour that has just broken out and it is forcing the communist party to address it," Quang A told AFP.

The problems are myriad -- a debt-laden state sector, a stock market that has more than halved in value from its peak in 2007, a stagnant property market and a banking system mired in toxic debts.

Experts say the Communist Party, which has run unified Vietnam since 1975 and tightly controls all political debate, seems unable to halt the paralysis of the economy.

More than 55,000 small and medium enterprises ceased operating last year according to official statistics, and unemployment is creeping up.

The problems hit home most around the time of the traditional Lunar New Year celebrations, which began Sunday, with many Vietnamese companies abolishing or sharply reducing their annual worker bonuses.

Hanoi garment worker Tran Thi Hai was given 70 pairs of socks as a New Year bonus instead of the usual extra month's salary, according to state media.

"I have to sell them in the streets to earn a little cash -- it is better than nothing," she said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

LOL 70 pairs of socks as a New Year bonus?
Talking seriously, VN´s economy has slowed a lot, not good at all for a developing country.


----------



## vtnsx

vietnam ppl need to start a mass anti communist riot and start a civil war against this crappy government. Overthrow this government once and for all


----------



## Viet

Plan for Long Thanh airport&#8217;s surroundings unveiled


Posted on MARCH 13, 2013 Written by TUOITRENEWS LEAVE A COMMENT






Dong Nai Province&#8217;s development plan 






_Bitexco skyview on north-east highway to proposed airport_



Dong Nai Province&#8217;s government has unveiled the development plan for the *21,000 hectare* area surrounding the upcoming Long Thanh International Airport, the largest such facility in Vietnam.

The plan for the surroundings of Long Thanh airport is seen in this handout photo by Dong Nai Department of Construction. The southern province is collecting feedback from relevant agencies on the plan, which includes a *tourism complex, several industrial clusters, and world-class sporting, education and health care venues.*

Under the plan, by 2025, the 21,000 hectare area, excluding the 5,000 hectares zoned for the terminal, will span 12 communes in Long Thanh and Cam My districts.

WIKI





model


*Phase 1 (2015&#8211;2020)*
Construction of the airport will be started in 2015 with a budget of 6.74 billion USD. The first phase is scheduled to be finished in 2020 with a capacity of 25 million passengers and 1.2 million tons of cargo per year. Two runways will be constructed in this phase.[6] Once the phase 1 is completed, the airport will handle most of the international flights in the metropolitan area, while Tan Son Nhat International will serve some international flights and all domestic flights.

*Phase 2 (2020&#8211;2030)*
In the second phase, another runway will be added. The airport will be able to serve 50 million passengers per annum along with 1.5 million tons of cargo.[6]

*Phase 3 (after 2030)*
The airport will have up to four runways and four terminals serving 100 million passengers and 5 million tons of cargo annually.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

vtnsx said:


> vietnam ppl need to start a mass anti communist riot and start a civil war against this crappy government. Overthrow this government once and for all



riot and disorder is no good. We can build and defend our country first. Democracy will come slowly, I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

vtnsx said:


> vietnam ppl need to start a mass anti communist riot and start a civil war against this crappy government. Overthrow this government once and for all


...and then? You will become as the new emperor?
Think twice before posting!


----------



## Viet

ADB, EIB fund HCMC&#8217;s metro line


updated : 3/15/2013 8:00:00 AM
VOV





model

The *Asian Development Bank *(ADB) and the* European Investment Bank *(EIB) will provide EUR200 million (US$260 million) for Ho Chi Minh City to build its fifth metro line. 

To this effect, a memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between Vice Chairman of the municipal People&#8217;s Committee Nguyen Huu Tin and representatives from the two banks in the city on March 13. 

The 17km route will link Saigon Bridge and the new Can Giuoc bus station. A depot that serves engine maintenance will be built on an area of 25 ha. 

In the first phase of the project, an 8.8 km section from Bay Hien crossroads in Tan Binh district to Saigon Bridge in Binh Thanh district will be constructed at a cost of more than US$857 million.

Once completed, *the new metro is expected to handle about 526,000 passengers every day*, according to the HCM City Management Authority for Urban Railway.


----------



## Viet

US$57 million Diamond field project launched


Updated : 3/15/2013 6:06:43 PM







(VOV) -*Petroleum Equipment Assembly* and *Metal Structure Joint Stock Company* (PVC-MS) has officially launched the Diamond field development project in Vung Tau on March 15.

The US$57 million project is a Petronas Carigali Vietnam Limited (PCVL) investment. PVC-MS has assumed a general contractor role for EPCC (engineering, procurement, construction, and commissioning).

The field is expected to enter operation on May 19, 2014.


----------



## Viet

Vietnamese firm invests $152 m in Thakhek


| Vietnam+ | Mar 16, 2013 09:20 am








*Hong Quang Co. of Vietnam* has signed a 14-ha land concession agreement with authorities of Laos &#8217; Khammouane province to implement its $152 million project in the Thakhek Special Economic Zone, the Laos news agency KPL reported on March 14.

The agreement, with a *75-year term*, was signed on March 11 at the Thakhek Specific Economic Zone Office, Khammouane province. The investment project involves the building of a* shopping centre, a five-star hotel, an entertainment complex, and a restaurant.*

The company has presented over $360,000 to the Executive Board of Thakhek Special Economic Zone to compensate local people who are affected by the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Minister asks WB for $2.45 bln loan for anti-flooding projects


TUOITRENEWS A+ A-
Updated : Mon, March 18, 2013,1:03 PM (GMT+0700)





A section of the Nhieu Loc-Thi Nghe canal in HCMC - Photo: Tuoi Tre


The *Minister of Agriculture and Rural Development*, Cao Duc Phat, has suggested that the *World Bank* (WB) finance Ho Chi Minh City&#8217;s anti-inundation projects that will cost VND51 trillion (US$2.45 billion). 

On March 17, Minister Phat and HCMC leaders took WB representatives on a fact-finding trip to locations where anti-flooding works will be built in the city.

These projects include a *146km-long embankment system *surrounding the city, starting in Chu Chi District and running to the Kinh Lo River in neighboring Long An Province, said the HCMC Anti-Flooding Program Operating Board. 

In addition, *ten tide-controlling sewer systems* will be built at major river mouths in the city, the board said. 

The city has built 30 km of such sewers in the Nhieu Loc-Thi Nghe Canal at a total cost of VND2.5 trillion ($120.2 million) in order to prevent high-tide flooding in seven districts, the board added.

Irrigation planning is the optimal solution to flooding in HCMC, the Minister told his guests during the trip. He also proposed that the WB grant HCMC loans to develop its anti-flooding projects. 

*Victoria Kwakwa*, WB Country Director in Vietnam, highly appreciated the anti-flooding solutions launched by the city authorities. She said WB would assign experts to work with the city&#8217;s concerned agencies about issues related to the granting of loans to the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

US group hosts limited partners conference in Hanoi


Updated : 3/18/2013 10:36:01 AM
VOV








*Texas Pacific Group *(TPG), one of the largest private equity firms in the US, will organise its limited partners (LB) conference in Hanoi from March 19-21.

This is the first time the group has decided to hold an LP conference outside the US.

*Vietnams *is a potential Asian market of 90 million consumers. Its strong domestic consumption growth is making the country an attractive destination for private equity players. The event will be an opportunity for the LPs to explore the business opportunity and experience firsthand Vietnam&#8217;s dynamic country.

TPG has invested US$36.5 million in technology corporation FPT in 2006 and subsequently invested US$35 million in Masan Group Cooperation (MSN) in 2009. Both FPT and MSN are listed in the Ho Chi Minh City Stock Exchange.

Founded in 1992, TPG now belongs to an elite group of largest private equity firms in the US with a total asset of approximately US$54.5 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

GM Vietnam introduces its first pickup


Updated March, 12 2013 12:02:00
Vietnam News





_GM Viet Nam Managing Director Gaurav Gupta introduces Colorado pickup at a press meeting in Ha Noi.VNS photo_





_Interior of Colorado pickup combines car-like characteristics.VNS photo
_

HA NOI (VNS) -- *General Motors Viet Nam* launched the Colorado, its first locally produced pick-up, yesterday with an eye on the increasing demand for mid-size trucks in Vietnam.

"We are confident that this is the right vehicle for even the toughest truck users in Viet Nam," said Gaurav Gupta, GM Viet Nam Managing Director. The pick up is equipped with a Duramax turbo-diesel 2.8 L engine, which delivers power of 178 hp/3,800 rpm and torque of 440 Nm/2000 rpm.

*Developing the truck took five years and US$2 billion.*


----------



## Viet

Panasonic washing machine factory operational in Vietnam


Updated : 3/20/2013 5:46:10 PM







(VOV) - *Panasonic Appliances *(PAPVN) has officially inaugurated its washing machine factory in Thang Long II Industrial Park in the northern province of Hung Yen.

With an estimated investment of US$32 million wholly funded by the Japanese corporation, the latest factory was built on an area of 52,000 square metres, with a total capacity of producing *600,000 washing machines* per year.

Addressing the March 20 inauguration ceremony, PAPVN Director General Mitsuhiko Nakamura said that the factory is expected to supply *50 percent *of its product to the domestic market, with the remainder to be exported to other Southeast Asian markets. The first batch of PAPVN washing machines will be shipped abroad next month, he added


----------



## Viet

First FDI highway project in Vietnam













(VOV) - The Prime Minister has approved the selection of *Japan&#8217;s Nexco Central Company* as the main investor in a project to upgrade the Phap Van-Cau Gie highway project under a build-operate-transfer (BOT) contract.

The *Ministry of Transport (MoT) *described it as the highly feasible project undertaken by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

It said Nexco is much more experienced than local companies in terms of financing, management experience and maintenance of infrastructure facilities. The only snag in the negotiation process is that Nexco aims for a profit of *23 per cent* higher than from other highway projects in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

S.Korea's KEPCO wins $2.3 bln VN power plant deal


TUOITRENEWS A+ A-
Updated : Fri, March 22, 2013,10:13 AM (GMT+0700)







The *Korea Electric Power Corp* (KEPCO) and a Japanese firm have reached a US$2.3 billion deal to build a thermal power plant in Vietnam, the state-run South Korean company said on Friday.

The venture, an international consortium between KEPCO and Japan-based Murabeni Corp, is expected to establish a coal-fired power plant under a *build &#8211; operate &#8211; transfer* contract.

Each of the corporations will have a 50 percent stake in the power plant, which is expected to have a generation capacity of 1.2 million kilowatts by 2018, according to Yonhap News Agency.

The consortium will operate the plant for 25 years starting in 2018, a period during which KEPCO expects to earn $15 billion in revenue because, &#8220;the Vietnamese government has agreed to purchase all electricity generated by the plant under a separate agreement,&#8221; Yonhap quoted the company as saying.

The plant will then be transferred to the Vietnamese government.

The venture may secure financing from *Korea Eximbank *and the *Japan Bank for International Cooperation*, while Doosan Heavy Industries & Construction is expected to be the main builder, according to Reuters.

"The deal itself marks a significant achievement by KEPCO as it was won in a competition against leading global companies, such as France's EDF group and Japan's Mitsui," KEPCO said in a statement.

The Vietnam order will help bring KEPCO's overseas generation capacity to more than 5.86 million kilowatts in 18 countries, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Best of luck to the friend Vietnam, long live India-Vietnam friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

US provides US$3 million to help disabled people


Updated : 3/22/2013 10:45:11 AM







The *United States Agency for International Development *(USAID) will provide US$3 million to help disabled people in central Da Nang city and some other localities in Vietnam.

To this effect, an aid agreement for the Programme of Comprehensive and Integrated Support to People with Disabilities for the 2013-2015 period was signed between USAID and Da Nang representatives in the city on March 21.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam supports Lao transport infrastructure


Updated : 3/16/2013 6:21:12 PM







(VOV) -Chitachareun, an *Overseas Vietnamese company* in Laos, signed a US$52 million contract with Huoaphanh province on March 15 to build road No.3204 in the locality.

The five metre wide asphalt road will stretch 61km from Xontay mountain village to the Xopcop border gate near Vietnams Son La province.

The same day, Civil Engineering Construction JSC No.525, under *Vietnams Ministry of Transport*, signed another contract with the Lao Ministry of Public Works and Transport to construct seven bridges in Huoaphanh province, a project using more than US$5.3 million from World Bank support credit.


----------



## Viet

WB backs $250 mln credit for VN economic reform


TUOITRENEWS A+ A-
Updated : Thu, March 21, 2013,11:55 AM (GMT+0700)






The *World Bank Board of Directors *has approved a credit package to help Vietnam with economic management reforms, the WB Vietnam said on Tuesday.

The *Economic Management and Competitiveness Credit *for Vietnam (EMCC 1), the first of a series of three operations, provides US$250 million in concessional financing to help increase the country&#8217;s productivity and competitiveness, WB Vietnam said in a statement released from Washington.

The EMCC 1 will support reforms in seven policy areas, including the financial sector, fiscal policy, public administration and accountability, state enterprise management, public investment management, efficiency of the business environment, and equity and transparency of the business environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Vietnam-focused ETF has bounded back in 2013, so far the fund has been up 19%. 
VNM: Summary for Market Vectors Vietnam ETF- Yahoo! Finance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

FDI capital sees sharp rise in March


| VOV | Mar 25, 2013 08:22 am







*Vietnam *attracted $5.4 billion in foreign direct investment between February 20-March 20, a monthly record figure.

*Japan *was the largest investor in Vietnam during the first quarter of this year, pouring $3.16 billion into the country. *Singapore *and the Republic of *Korea *were the second and third biggest investors, respectively.


----------



## Viet

Samsung starts work on VNs 2nd plant


TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 03/26/2013 12:09 GMT + 7







*Samsung Electronics Vietnam* Monday broke ground on its second facility in Vietnam -- a US$2 billion handset devices and parts plant in the northern province of Thai Nguyen, around 70km from Hanoi.

This is expected to be the South Korean companys largest handset plant in the world. The Thai Nguyen plant is expected to produce more than 100 million mobile phones and 1 million digital cameras in the future.

It is included in a high-tech cluster, which is also home to a US$1.2 billion chip making factory.

The complex is expected to generate tens of thousands *jobs *for locals, contribute tens of billions of US dollars to the countrys annual *export *turnover, and strengthen the development of the electronic support industry in the northern region of Vietnam.


----------



## Viet

National highway upgrade in Nghe An


Updated : 3/26/2013 11:53:46 AM





_National Highway 1A in Nghe An_


(VOV) -Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung on March 26 attended the ground-breaking ceremony of the *Build-Operate-Transfer* (BOT) project to expand the National Highway 1A running from Nghi Son to Cau Giat districts in central Nghe An province.

The *34km road *expansion will cost VND3.627 trillion sourced from Civil Engineering Construction Corperations No.4 and No. 319 belonging to the Ministry of National Defense.


----------



## Viet

Over 450 businesses to attend Vietbuild 2013


Updated : 3/26/2013 11:50:56 AM








(VOV) - More than 450 businesses from 18 nations in the world will participate in the international exhibition on construction, building materials, real estate, interior and exterior decoration (Vietbuild 2013) in *Hanoi *from March 28 to April 1.

The event is co-organised by the Information Centre under the Ministry of Construction, Vietbuild Construction International Exhibition Organisation Corporation, and AFC international Exhibition Fair Corp.

As many as *1,350 pavilions* will be set up to display a wide range of construction materials, interior decoration designs, electric equipment, sanitation, and glass products, as well as new production technologies.


----------



## Viet

@Evgeny 

This news may be for you of interest.



Khanh Hoa approves Russian teaching project for tourism staff


Updated : 3/26/2013 11:46:27 AM







(VOV) - The south central Khanh Hoa provincial People&#8217;s Committee has approved a project to teach *Russian *to tourism staff in the 2013-2015 period.

Since late 2010, the number of Russian tourists to the province has increased remarkably.

Accordingly, the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism will provide more than VND6.3 billion to help the province implement the project since the second quarter of this year. Under the project, up to 40 percent of civil servants will be provided with *basic language skills *so that 30 percent of them can communicate in Russian.

In addition, 70 percent of managers and 50 percent of staff members of tourism and travel companies can also speak Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Japan pledges over $2 billion to 12 Vietnamese projects

| VOV | Mar 23, 2013 10:30 am





_Nhat Tan bridge in Hanoi_

The Japanese government has agreed to grant 202.926 billion yen (more than $2 billion) in official development aid to Vietnam in the *2012&#8211;2013 fiscal year*.

The agreement formalising the pledge was signed in Hanoi on March 22 by *Japanese Ambassador to Vietnam *Tanizaki Yasuaki and Vietnamese Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh.

Under the agreement, 12 Japanese-funded projects, worth a total $2.16 billion, are seeking the participation of Japanese bidders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

New bridges inaugurated in Danang

Updated : 3/29/2013 12:23:19 PM

(VOV) - Three bridges over the Han river in the central city of Danang opened to traffic on March 29 to mark the 38th anniversary of its Liberation Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Danang-Hong Kong air route opens

Updated : 3/29/2013 10:43:47 AM






(VOV) - Hong Kong Dragon Airlines Limited (Dragonair) launched a direct air route between Danang and Hong Kong on March 28.

Dragonair will operate three flights departing from Danang (Vietnam) to Hong Kong (China) on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays.

A return ticket costs US$266. Danang is the airline&#8217;s second Vietnamese destination of Dragonair after Hanoi.


----------



## Viet

Germany, Australia support climate change

Updated : 3/28/2013 6:02:23 PM






(VOV) - The Governments of *Germany *and *Australia *have provided non-refundable aid worth over EUR18 million to a climate change adaptation programme in Vietnam&#8217;s Mekong River Delta.

Vietnam is one of a number of countries greatly affected by climate change, with the Mekong River Delta expected to suffer from severe flooding caused rising sea levels and storms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

French drugmaker Sanofi to build new factory in Vietnam

English.news.cn 2013-03-30 10:01:16






PARIS, March 29 (Xinhua) -- French pharmaceutical company *Sanofi *announced Friday the launching of a new manufacturing facility with an investment of *75 million U.S. dollars* in Vietnam.

Located at the Saigon High Tech Park, in Ho Chi Minh City, the new state-of-the-art plant will expand Sanofi's manufacturing capacity in Vietnam to meet the fast growing demand of the local pharmaceutical market and will serve as an export platform to the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) countries, the company said in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Guinea to buy 300,000 tonnes of Vietnamese rice per year*

Updated : 3/29/2013 6:31:12 PM






(VOV) - The *Republic of Guinea* will annually import 300,000 tonnes of rice from Vietnam under a contract lasting until the end of 2015.

The information was released in a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed by the Minister of Industry and Trade Vu Huy Hoang and Guinea&#8217;s Minister of Trade Mohamed Dorval Doumbouya in Hanoi on March 29.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, Customs Union kick off FTA talks*

Updated : 3/29/2013 8:09:18 AM






(VOV) - PM Nguyen Tan Dung and Chairman of the Eurasian Economic Commission&#8217;s Board Viktor Borisovich Khristenko on March 28 launched free trade agreement negotiations between Vietnam and the Customs Union of *Russia*, *Belarus *and *Kazakhstan*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan&#8217;s Nidec reveals investment plan in Vietnam*

Updated : 3/27/2013 9:00:00 AM





_HCMC Chairman Le Hoang Quan (R) talks to Shigenobu Nagamori, chairman of Nidec Corporation, about the investment environment in HCMC and southern provinces_

(VOV) - Japan&#8217;s Nidec Corporation plans to expand its investment in Vietnam to US$1.5-2 billion from now to 2015, with a focus on manufacturing car spare parts and robots, Nidec Chairman Shigenobu Nagamori has said. 

In an interview granted to Tuoi Tre (Youth) newspaper during his market research tour in Vietnam, Nagamori said Nidec is investing in 30 countries worldwide, and has established nine factories with a combined investment capital of US$800 million in Vietnam alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Cabinet meeting discusses ways to ease business difficulties*

Updated : 3/29/2013 7:12:08 PM






(VOV) - The Government&#8217;s March meeting has emphasized the urgent need for measures spurring on the economic recovery by removing difficulties in production and business.

Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung chaired the monthly Cabinet meeting in Hanoi over March 28&#8211;29 to review the month&#8217;s socio-economic issues and the progress made in the first quarter of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Good times gone?*

Global Times | 2013-1-9 12:53:00 
By Song Shengxia





_Employees work at a textile mill in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. Photo: CFP_


Three days after New Year's Day, Xiao Renping, manager of China Cutting Die Co (Vietnam), sat in his office in an industrial development zone in Binh Duong Province, Vietnam, brewing a plan to set up a branch factory in Myanmar. Xiao is hoping to diversify his investment as the company is facing rising costs and lower productivity while operating in Vietnam.

For Xiao, the advantage of lower operating costs in Vietnam is long gone. When the company first came to the country to set up a factory in Di An Town, Binh Duong Province in 2009, it offered 1,200 yuan ($190.79) a month to local workers, compared with the average monthly salary in Vietnam of only around 600 yuan. 

Over the past three years, Xiao's company has raised workers' salaries by 40 percent to the current average level of 2,000 yuan a month. And Xiao said the Vietnamese government has just ordered companies to raise workers' salaries by 20 percent this month. 

Given the low work efficiency of Vietnamese workers, the advantage of cheaper labor in the country has lost its attraction, Xiao said.

The difficulty of finding skilled workers in Vietnam is also something that Xiao had never anticipated. Even when offering a higher salary than the country's average, Xiao could not get enough experienced workers and had to hire seven skilled workers from China to fill the labor shortage. 

The dispute between China and Vietnam over sovereignty in the South China Sea has also added uncertainty to Xiao's business, and he sometimes has to "tip" Vietnamese officials in order to get a visa. 

*Investment frenzy *

Xiao's company was among a host of Chinese manufacturers who were forced to move to Vietnam after the global financial crisis in 2008, when many firms were struggling with rising labor costs in China, appreciation of the yuan and a decline in export orders. 

Compared to China, Southeast Asian countries like Vietnam and Myanmar have cheaper labor, electricity and raw materials. In the 1990s, the Vietnamese government also started offering preferential policies to attract foreign capital, such as tax exemptions for companies in industrial development parks across the country and zero import and export duties. 

"Apart from the low costs, many Chinese firms set up factories in Vietnam as a strategic plan to diversify the location of their operations to combat rising trade protectionism from the US and European countries," said Wang Yiyong, manager of the Import-Export Department of Texhong Renze Textile Joint Stock Company (Vietnam). 

The US and EU tend to levy steep anti-dumping and countervailing duties on imports from China to protect domestic manufacturers as their economy is facing a downturn, but operating in Vietnam can help Chinese manufacturers avoid the pressure of this protectionism, Wang said. 

By 2010, China's direct investment in Vietnam reached $365 million, a surge of 74.3 percent year-on-year, data from the Foreign Investment Agency of the Ministry of Planning and Investment of Vietnam showed.

*Low cost, low efficiency *

However, Chinese enthusiasm for investing in Vietnam is fading due to rising costs, low labor efficiency and a drop in the number of preferential policies. 

"Prices are rising in Vietnam. Although labor costs are still low compared with China's eastern coastal regions, the efficiency and expertise of labor is low in Vietnam," Wang said.

According to Wang, the efficiency of Vietnamese workers is usually 15 percent or 20 percent lower than that of Chinese workers and Vietnamese staff dislike working overtime even if the overtime wage is much higher than the normal daily wage. 

"Unlike in China, trade unions in Vietnam are independent and powerful and fight fiercely for workers' rights," Wang said. 

"This has much to do with Vietnamese traditional culture and the influence of the French who used to rule Vietnam. Pursuit of romance, harmony and freedom is what the Vietnamese learned from the French. Vietnamese people are easily content with the modest amount of money they earn and prefer to devote more time to leisure," said Xiao. 

Even though costs have been rising, the Vietnamese government has in recent years offered fewer preferential policies to foreign investors. 

"Most of the industrial parks in Ho Chi Minh City (formerly Saigon) no longer enjoy tax exemptions. That means foreign businesses in Vietnam have to pay a 25 percent income tax. For foreign investors, now is not the right time to invest in Vietnam," said Zhejiang native Weng Renyu, manager of the Business Investment Department at Long Jiang Industrial Park in Tien Giang Province, Vietnam. 

The deteriorating business environment in Vietnam has led to a decline of inbound foreign direct investment (FDI) to the country. 

FDI inflows into Vietnam reached $12.7 billion in 2012, down from $14.7 billion in 2011 and $19.7 billion in 2010, Vietnam Economic Times reported in December. 

Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung attributed the decline of FDI in the country to lengthy review procedures for investment projects, the prevalence of corruption, a lack of preferential policies, backward infrastructure and a shortage of talent, the report said. 

*New efforts *

Vietnamese Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh vowed to improve Vietnam's investment environment by improving the country's infrastructure, starting training programs and providing credit support and subsidies to foreign investors, Vietnam News Agency reported Saturday. 

"Compared with other East Asia economies, Vietnam still has great market potential. Being in the China-ASEAN Free Trade Zone, Vietnam will implement zero tariffs in 2015. Trade and investment between the two countries is bound to rise by then," Li Zhenmin, first secretary at the Economic and Commercial Counsellor's Office of the Chinese Embassy in Vietnam, told the Global Times. 

"The heyday of traditional manufacturing in China has long gone. Vietnam and other countries in East Asia will become the next world hub of traditional manufacturing. No investors can afford to miss the chance of benefiting from their rise," said Wang. 

"China's position of being the world's factory has been gradually weakened with the rise of East Asian countries. The migration of traditional manufacturing industry from China to East Asian countries will continue to be a trend," said Zhao Yongsheng, a visiting scholar at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences. 

"But this is not necessarily a bad development as China is upgrading its industrial structure to focus on developing high technology," Zhao said. 

_Cao Junchen contributed to this story_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*More flyovers built to keep HCM City moving*

Updated : 3/26/2013 11:48:34 AM





Three more flyovers will be built in Ho Chi Minh City to help ease traffic congestion at key intersections. 

Work on the steel flyovers is scheduled to begin on April 30 with a total cost of over VND1 trillion, said the municipal Department of Transport on March 25. 

The three flyovers will be built at the junctions of Cong Hoa-Hoang Hoa Tham streets, Nguyen Tri Phuong-Ba Thang Hai-Ly Thai To streets and Vong Xoay Cay Go, which are heavily congested sites.


----------



## Viet

*Trade surplus reaches US$482 million in Q1*

Updated : 4/1/2013 6:57:59 PM





(VOV) - *Vietnams *trade surplus was recorded at US$482 million in the first quarter of this year, according to the Ministry of Industry and Trade.

The *export *turnover in Q1 was estimated at US$29.68 billion, up 19.7 percent compared to the same period in 2012.

Total three-month *imports *hit US$29.2 billion, rising by 17 percent compared to the same period in 2012.


----------



## Viet

*US$2.4 billion in ODA for Vietnam*

Updated : 3/28/2013 12:06:03 PM





(VOV) -In the past three months, Vietnam has attracted 19 *official development assistance* (ODA) projects worth US$2.417 billion, of which about US$2.416 billion in loans and US$1 million in non-refundable aid.

Among the key projects are O Mon 3 thermal power plant (US$301.4 million), Nghe An Irrigation Construction (US$206.57 million), Urban Railway Construction Project (Line1) Phase I - Ngoc Hoi Complex (US$179.1 million), and ADB-funded Greater Mekong Subregion (GMS) development project (US$131 million).


----------



## Viet

*NZ supports Vietnam&#8217;s dam safety research*

Updated : 4/1/2013 11:44:59 AM






(VOV) -The Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development (MARD) has approved a project to study the dam safety in Vietnam with US$1.75 million funding from *New Zealand*.


*Bridge linking Vietnam-Cambodia border takes shape*

Updated : 4/2/2013 6:13:17 PM





(VOV) - The People&#8217;s Committees in Vietnam&#8217;s southern Tay Ninh province and *Cambodia&#8217;s Prey Veng province* have begun construction on the Tan Nam-Mon Chay Road and Bridge that will link the borders of both nations.

The project&#8217;s total investment of VND44 billion (around US$2.2 million) was sourced from Tay Ninh province&#8217;s State budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*VN to continue allowing foreigners to buy apartment*

TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 04/01/2013 12:03 GMT + 7





*Prime Minister* Nguyen Tan Dung agreed Saturday on the proposal to allow foreigners to own apartments in Vietnam as a solution to assist the troubled real estate market.

Vietnam has been piloting a five-year program permitting foreigners and overseas Vietnamese to buy apartments in the country since 2009. The trial is over this year and plans to continue the program have been proposed by some cabinet members.

As of February 2013, there were only *427 *cases of foreigners buying apartments in Vietnam, according to the General Department of Land Management. Ho Chi Minh City saw the largest number of cases at 342.

The figure, however, remains modest, as there are some *80,000 expats *living and working in the country, experts close to the matter commented.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Vinamilk milks the market*

Hoang Hao | vir.com.vn | Apr 03, 2013 14:33 pm





Vinamilk will soon inaugurate two of *Asian biggest milk processing facilities*.

Vinamilk - the number one domestic market liquid milk maker - is ramping up efforts for completion of its two landmark milk processing facilities costing more than VND4 trillion ($190 million).

The *first *facility, based in Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park (IP) in southern Binh Duong province, was successfully commissioned on March 26.

The *second *liquid milk processing facility, covering 20ha in My Phuoc IP in Binh Duong province, is now in construction finalisation stage, preparing for launching on April 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*WB-funded project helps reduce pollution in rivers*

Updated : 4/3/2013 10:06:23 AM





A project to manage industrial pollution in the basins of Dong Nai, Nhue and Day rivers was launched in Hanoi on April 2. 

The five-year project has a total investment of nearly *US$59 million*, including US$50 million in loan from the *World Bank*. The project will help enhance the institutional and technical capacity in the field, while encouraging the community to engage in supervising implementation of environmental protection regulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Cargill Cares fund unveils 58th school in Vietnam*

Tuong Thuy | vir.com.vn | Apr 03, 2013 14:19 pm










*American *group Cargill on April 1 opened a pre-school in central Vietnam, built with financing from a *Cargill Vietnam Foundation*.

Phu Hoa Kindergarten in Binh Dinh province&#8217;s Tay Son district is under the umbrella of the Cargill Cares fund, an ongoing employee-led initiative which began in 1997. It brings the total number of Cargill Cares schools in Vietnam to 58.

The new VND1.4 billion ($65,000) *kindergarten *will benefit 200 children from low-income families whose lives Cargill hopes to enrich through early childhood education. It is fitted with three classrooms, a staff room, utilities and a kitchen.

Education is one of the pillars of Cargill&#8217;s community assistance programmes and it has a long-term goal to build *75 *such schools in Vietnam by 2015 to educate some 17,000 children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Binh Duong to build metro line to HCMC*

TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 04/04/2013 13:23 GMT + 7






Authorities of southern Binh Duong Province are working on a large project to build a metro line that links the province to Ho Chi Minh City, with capital sources expected to come from the *Japanese Official Development Assistance* (ODA). 

After hearing reports from concerned agencies about preparations that have been made for the project, the *provincial People&#8217;s Committee* yesterday said the land fund for the project has been made available and authorities have proposed that the Government use an ODA source for the project.

The metro line is expected to start from Binh Duong&#8217;s Thu Dau Mot Town and run parallel to the My Phuoc-Tan Van Expressway before connecting with the Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien metro line, the first line in HCMC in particular and Vietnam in general, which began construction in late August 2012 and will be completed in *2017 *at a cost of US$2.4 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Tuyen Quang sugar factory creates thousands jobs*

| Nhan Dan | Apr 03, 2013 15:36 pm





The Son Duong Sugar and Sugarcane JSC (*Sonsuco*) company held an inauguration ceremony yesterday to celebrate the opening of a new sugar refinery in the Binh Xa commune of the northern mountainous province of Tuyen Quang&#8217; Ham Yen district.

The facility is expected to create jobs for 300 local workers and tens of thousands of farmers in the sugarcane plantation areas. The VND703 billion (*$33.7 million*) refinery is designed to produce a maximum of 4,000 tonnes of sugar per day initially but the capacity will be upgraded to refine 6,000 tonnes of sugarcane per day in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*FDI drives Vietnam onto the global business stage*

Ngoc Linh | vir.com.vn | Mar 26, 2013 10:52 am





Foreign direct investment inflows during the past *25 years* have played an integral part in Vietnam&#8217;s journey into the global economy.

In 1988, *Hong Kong&#8217;s Hochimex Limited *cooperated with a Vietnamese partner to establish a joint venture named Vicarrent which provided tourism taxi services in southern Ba Ria-Vung Tau province&#8217;s Vung Tau city. This was just a small company with the registered capital of VND2.7 billion, or $130,000 at current exchange rate.

While there may not appear to be anything significant about this, Vicarrent was a very important milestone for Vietnam as it was the first foreign direct investment (FDI) project in the country.

Since Hochimex Limited received the investment licence to do business in Vietnam, more than 14,716 FDI projects were licenced in the country with the total registered investment capital of *$214.4 billion* by March 20, 2013.



*Opinion*





_Edlyn Khoo, centre director, Ho Chi Minh City, International Enterprise (IE) Singapore _

*Vietnam *has experienced several challenges in recent years, notably a slower annual GDP growth, a rise in non-performing loans and the need to stabilise its macroeconomy.

Despite these challenges, there is strong investment potential in Vietnam in its urban solutions, infrastructure, tourism, hospitality, consumerism and food sectors.

The potential for cooperation for urban solutions and infrastructure is huge &#8211; the urban population in Vietnam&#8217;s three largest cities of Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City and Haiphong are expected to triple by 2020, driving demand for urban solutions such as water and wastewater management. Singaporean companies like Sembcorp and Ascendas have established a track record in industrial parks in Vietnam and have collaborated with Vietnamese companies to share their expertise in areas such as developing industrial parks, quality housing, integrated township and waste management solutions.

*Tourism *and hospitality continue to play a key role in Vietnam&#8217;s economy. In 2012, Vietnam welcomed 6.8 million international and 32.5 million domestic tourists with a total revenue of VND160,000 billion, an increase of 13.9 per cent year-on-year. With their expertise in master planning, hospitality management and training, Singaporean companies could add value and bring connections to potential partners in Vietnam.

Rising disposable incomes and growing consumer brand awareness offer promising prospects for Vietnam&#8217;s consumer sector. There are potential synergies to be unlocked through collaborations with Singapore companies experienced in international trade, branding and selling to overseas markets.

Last but not least, the *food *sector is promising &#8211; given Vietnam&#8217;s strength in agriculture and fisheries and the government&#8217;s commitment to developing this sector &#8211; with investment opportunities for Singaporean companies in food sourcing, food manufacturing and food distribution. We note that Vietnam&#8217;s strong fundamentals &#8211; such as a young demographic base, high literacy rates, a growing middle class and rich endowment of agro-forestry and seafood resources &#8211; coupled with the government&#8217;s commitment to manage these challenges will enable the country to embark on its road to recovery.

The government is cognizant of the challenging environment and has undertaken efforts to address investors&#8217; concerns such as enacting legislation to make the environment more conductive for investing. The State Bank of Vietnam (SBV) also closely monitors inflation closely. In addition, the SBV is drafting plans to establish a debt trading company to recapitalise failing banks and relax the maximum foreign ownership ratio, currently at 20 per cent of local banks.

We acknowledge the government&#8217;s strong commitment and welcome its efforts to address the above challenges to improve the investment climate. We also note the strong bilateral relations between *Singapore *and Vietnam, which help in the identification of business opportunities and forging of partnership between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Viet

*From war babies to billionaires: Vietnam's wealthiest women*

_Abigail Haworth
The guardian Observer, Sunday 24 March 2013_


*Female entrepreneurs* own 25% of all private enterprises in Vietnam &#8211; Asia's fastest-growing economy after China. But those at the top have often overcome extraordinary hardship to get there. Abigail Haworth meets three of Vietnam's wealthiest women.






_Leading the charge: Thuy Tien, president of Imex Pan Pacific and one of Vietnam's wealthiest women, at home in Ho Chi Minh City. Photograph: Nana Chen_


*"What's the first designer item you ever bought?" *I ask 42-year-old Vietnamese tycoon Le Hong Thuy Tien as we cruise through Ho Chi Minh City in her beast-like black Bentley. It has come to this. I have been asking about her childhood during the Vietnam War (or the American War, as it's known here) for the past half an hour. She has politely refused to be drawn. Fawning questions about how ****** rich she is are all I have left.

"That's a great question!" she exclaims, her perfect eyebrows arching with delight. Sadly, it is only half great. The purchase was so many hundreds of Louis Vuitton tote bags, Bulgari watches and Chanel dresses ago that Thuy Tien can't remember the answer. She searches her memory in vain as motorcycles buzz past like flies outside the tinted windows.

Whatever the item was, we establish that she most likely bought it in Paris in the mid-1990s. Back then she was a flight attendant for the national carrier Vietnam Airlines. It was such a coveted job at a time when few Vietnamese could travel that she'd chosen it over a fledgling career as a movie starlet. Today she is the president of a huge trading company, Imex Pan Pacific Group. "I run 25 private equity and venture capital firms that distribute luxury brands and invest in local shopping malls," she says in her girlish, slightly Americanised English.

Unlike some of Vietnam's super-rich, who are reluctant to flaunt their success in a country run by an increasingly jittery and repressive Communist regime, Thuy Tien is all about the money. Her mission, she adds, is to generate annual revenue of US$1bn. How close is she? "I'm over half way there."

*Welcome to modern Vietnam* &#8211; one side of it, at least &#8211; where the pinnacle of achievement is to snare the exclusive rights to distribute Burberry or (Thuy Tien's newest acquisition) the franchise for Dunkin' Donuts. The city formerly known as Saigon was renamed Ho Chi Minh City to celebrate national unity after two decades of civil strife, including the war with America from 1965-75. Now it is Vietnam's commercial hub. Gleaming billboards and five-star hotels signal the country's status as Asia's fastest-growing economy after China. Since liberalisation began in the 1980s, founding father Ho's Communist mantra "Success, Success, Great Success" has become the creed of hardcore capitalism.

The number of *multimillionaires *has jumped 150% in the past five years alone. There is no breakdown by gender, probably because women like Thuy Tien are still rare. Vietnam remains overwhelmingly male-dominated. There is only one woman in the 14-member ruling Communist politburo and overall equality is badly lacking. Problems such as bride trafficking and forced prostitution are rife. Yet, for better or worse, women have been playing a hidden role in the breakneck development.

Up to three million Vietnamese died in the war, many of them male soldiers who left behind wives and young children (although women fought and died, too). When the war ended, failed collectivisation policies plunged the country into dire hardship. Single mothers supported their families with clandestine household commerce and raised their daughters to be equally resourceful. Today, female entrepreneurs own around 25% of all private enterprises in Vietnam, mostly small family outfits. Those who have reached the very top have usually overcome extraordinary obstacles to get there.

"Women? Oh, they run this country underneath it all," *Frenchman *Yves-Victor Liccioni, a luxury-brand PR guru and longtime resident of HCMC, tells me one evening under a canopy of fairylights at one of the city's relaxed European bistros. "They're powerful, energetic and they love making money."

It takes 40 minutes to reach Thuy Tien's home overlooking the swampy *Saigon River*. She lives here with her husband, two teenage children and 10 pyjama-clad housemaids. It is a typical new-money neoclassical mansion: giant gates with ornate gold metalwork, white exterior, Doric columns. In the grounds there are statues of lions standing sentry, cherubs keeping watch, and horses and dragons apparently loitering for the fun of it. There's a swimming pool, a tennis court and a garage housing three varieties of Rolls-Royce, another Bentley and an SUV. "My husband collects cars," Thuy Tien explains casually.

We go inside. It is no surprise that Thuy Tien likes gold &#8211; there is nobody in Vietnam who doesn't &#8211; but it seems unfeasible for one person to like so much of it. She designed the decor herself. Everything is so gold that it is easier to describe what isn't gold, including a white marble staircase hewn from rock from the coastal city of Da Nang. "This pure-white marble is very rare," boasts Thuy Tien. "We mined it ourselves."

Thuy Tien is married to a Vietnamese-born, Philippines-raised airline *tycoon *whom she met during her flight-attendant days. He is the brains behind state-owned Vietnam Airlines' international expansion, and his ties to the ruling elite have almost certainly proved helpful to his wife along the way. Nevertheless, Thuy Tien insists that her financial success is her own. "I studied every aspect of business from A to Z so I could compete at the highest level."

Relaxing on her gilded sofa, she finally opens up a little about her past. She was born in the capital Hanoi in 1970. Her father died when she was five, just before the war ended. (She won't say whether he was a soldier or which side her family was aligned with.) "My mother raised me and my five siblings alone. She was a schoolteacher and very strict. She taught us that working hard was the key to survival."

It's a lesson she says she has never forgotten, and it is true that few women in Vietnam who are hitched to wealthy men are content to be trophy wives. Shortly after she married, Thuy Tien fought for and won a lucrative contract to open *Vietnam's first supermarket* in 1995. "It was a joint venture with the military. I sat in meetings with all these men in uniform and they didn't believe a 25-year-old woman could handle 20,000 products. I was determined to prove them wrong." She did. The supermarket was mobbed on its opening day. "It was the first time people could do all their shopping in one place."

Thuy Tien attributes her huge success since to her knack for understanding what "modern Vietnamese consumers want". Her company is now the exclusive agent for luxury brands such as Ferragamo, Ralph Lauren, Rolex and Bulgari. "Sales are increasing every year," she says, happily. She checks her constantly buzzing iPhone before announcing, at almost 6pm, that she needs to return to the office.

No doubt due to its David and Goliath battle with the US, there is a perception that Vietnam is a tiny country. It is not that small. With almost *90m people *it is the world's 13th most populous nation, and has a land area the size of Germany. Economic reform has certainly improved many people's lives &#8211; poverty has declined from 60% two decades ago to 20% today. But the wealth gap is widening and growth has stalled in the past year. Economic inefficiency, largely due to corruption inside state enterprises, including the wholesale plunder of natural resources, has caused a range of problems for ordinary Vietnamese, from inflation to high interest rates.





_&#8216;I studied every aspect of business from A to Z so I could compete at the highest level&#8217;: Thuy Tien by her pool. Photograph: Nana Chen
_
The *government *is in a dangerous bind. Increasingly unable to sustain its Communist edifice alongside runaway capitalism, it has been ruthlessly cracking down on dissent. At least 22 democracy activists and bloggers were imprisoned last year. But the super-rich are not safe, either. Tales of the wealthy quaffing champagne infused with 22ct gold, eating the brains of live monkeys as a delicacy and buying diamond-encrusted mobile phones have irritated the public. In a show of tackling corruption, the regime has recently arrested a number of top executives at state-owned enterprises for "mismanaging funds". The blood of business magnates all over the country has run cold.

Still, there is little sign of concern about this at Koh Thai, a chic restaurant serving *"Thai fusion cuisine"* in HCMC's business district. A lunchtime crowd of office workers is chatting noisily at tables decorated in lime green and purple. Some fashion types are smoking Menthol Slims on the balcony. Most glamorous of all is the restaurant's owner, Hana Dang. Wearing a short white dress and sky-high heels, 40-year-old Dang is busy being groomed by a make-up artist when I arrive.

If she is flustered by the curling tongs clamped to her head she doesn't show it. She tells me how much she's worth before I've sat down. "The restaurant is a new venture. I own an advertising agency with annual revenue of $50m." Her voice is sandpapery with a hint of foghorn. "I'm also a partner in a private equity firm that manages funds of $250m." With that out of the way, she flashes a charismatic smile and hands me one of her restaurant's signature cocktails, a chilli-infused strawberry vodka concoction called a Hot Lips (named after the nurse in the old TV series M*A*S*H*).

She's just as no-nonsense about her past. She was born in *Hanoi *in 1972 when it was "raining American bombs". Her father was enlisted with the Communist forces, the Vietnam People's Army, and was killed when she was a year old. Her mother was so traumatised that her breast milk dried up. "She fed me on water mixed with sugar. But look at me &#8211; I turned out OK, didn't I?" She lets out a raucous laugh. "If I'd been fed on milk I'd have been a supermodel." In her teens, Dang fainted from hunger in the street due to her meagre daily diet of rice mixed with corn kernels. "For years we had no meat or fish. Everyone was poor." She became an entrepreneur from a young age. "I set up a coffee stand outside our house when I was 14, and made clothes to sell. I learned a lot from those days." Most of all, she says, she learned she never wanted to be poor again. She worked hard at school and graduated from college as a fluent English speaker.

In early 1994, shortly before the *US trade embargo* was lifted, Dang was hired by global advertising agency McCann Erickson to work on campaigns for the first western products to arrive in postwar Vietnam: Coca-Cola, Maybelline lipstick, Nestlé milk. "It was so exciting, so much fun." She soon set up her own agency, Golden Communication Group, to take advantage of the country's insatiable new appetite for consumerism. "It was hard at the start because Vietnam is so sexist. Male clients often assumed I was the secretary, not the CEO." She pauses for effect. "They don't make that mistake any more."

Partly due to the endeavours of people like Dang, *Vietnam's city centres* are unrecognisable from even a decade ago. Ho Chi Minh City is full of women carrying It bags and doing valiant battle with the uneven pavements in £400 Jimmy Choos. Fake goods are increasingly déclassé. Fake noses and eyelids, on the other hand, are all the rage. Predictably, cosmetic surgery has been taking off among both sexes as Vietnamese society has grown more image conscious. PR consultant Yves-Victor Liccioni divulges that most people fly to Thailand or Singapore for big operations, while top French dermatologists fly in to Vietnam to hold "Botox bootcamps". "They come here for three weeks at a time and do nonstop injections and treatments. It's very lucrative."

Dang admits she's had "a few injections". But she insists she has no time for the conspicuous consumption of other home-grown multimillionaires. "I'm a practical person. I like what I like." She illustrates her point by noting that her zebra-striped silk jacket is from Zara. Recently divorced after a brief marriage, she's proud of her wealth, but realises it's too easy to get carried away. "It's been like a huge gold rush here. There's a lot of greed and there are still too many poor people in Vietnam." Turning 40, she says, has prompted her to focus on things she truly enjoys, like her new restaurant business, and also "to get into some charity activities" &#8211; philanthropy being as far as any of the newly rich are prepared to go when it comes to modern-day wealth redistribution.

Dang's good friend and fellow female dynamo, Alan Duong, is similarly grounded in her own way. I meet her for coffee in the ritzy Park Hyatt Hotel. Duong, 38, is the owner of a company selling modern furniture and interior design products. With so much emphasis on "aspirational lifestyles", her business has boomed. But Duong says she feels that many female entrepreneurs are slightly less enslaved than men by the desire for limitless riches. "It's fine to have a fast car, but there are other things in life. Many women don't want their children to grow up to be spoiled brats," says the mother of a one-year-old son.

When Duong was 10, her rambling *French colonial* family home in the centre of Hanoi was confiscated by the government. "They accused us of being capitalists because we had a big house. We were thrown on to the streets." Four years later, in 1988, their situation was so unbearable that Duong and her father, a former Vietnam People's Army soldier, joined the ranks of so-called boat people trying their luck at a better life elsewhere. "We paid a fortune for places on a fishing boat to sail to Hong Kong. The boat's capacity was 20 people and there were 72 of us packed on board. We didn't know if we'd live or die." Storms and piracy were terrifying hazards: a boat that left at the same time as theirs didn't make it, Duong says. Her mother, who had stayed behind to protect what little they still owned in Vietnam, barely slept for the entire 17 days they were at sea until she learned they were safe.

Still, they arrived in *Hong Kong *too late. Official resettlement programmes for Vietnamese refugees had already ended. Duong and her father spent the next five years there living in limbo in a barbed-wire compound. "It was like a prison," she says. "There was no privacy, and at shower time we were hosed down with disinfectant like pigs." Unable to prove they were political asylum seekers, they eventually returned to Vietnam when she was 19.

Almost two decades later, Duong is elated with the way her life has turned out in her home country. "Even in my dreams I didn't imagine that I would have this much money." But she's not certain that the good fortune will continue in the volatile domestic climate. Nor is she convinced that Vietnam's current population &#8211; two-thirds of whom were born after the war ended in 1975 &#8211; understands that material wealth can be fleeting.

*"I'm from the generation that knows what it's like to have both nothing and everything,"* she says. "I don't take anything for granted."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Danang hi-tech Park construction starts*

Updated : 4/7/2013 8:50:14 AM










(VOV) - A ground-breaking ceremony for the Danang Hi-Tech Park was held in Hoa Lien commune, Hoa Vang district, the central city of Danang on April 6. 

Built on an area of more than 341ha, the US$278 million park will follow the *Silicon Valley* model in the US and the *Hsinchu Science Park* in Taiwan (China).

It aims to attract domestic and international scientists, engineers and businesses in the information technology field, and to promote hi-tech training and education in local universities. 

In the next decade, the park is expected to house some 100 businesses, create 25,000 jobs and generate US$3 billion in revenue. *Danang is the first locality in Vietnam where a foreign private group is allowed to build an IT zone&#8217;s infrastructure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*RoK finances US$200 million for Vietnam highway project*

Posted on APRIL 6, 2013 Written by NHANDAN 





Nhan Dan Online &#8211; The *Republic of Korea* (RoK) will lend US$200 million in ODA, via its Economic Development Co-operation Fund (EDCF), for the Lo Te-Rach Soi highway project in Vietnam&#8217;s southern Can Tho and Kien Giang provinces.

Construction on the project started in 2012 and is due for completion in 2014. Once put into operation, the 33m wide, *53.4km* long six-lane highway is expected to significantly improve the southern traffic system and boost socio-economic development in the region.

The 40-year loan, with an *annual interest rate of 0.1%*, is part of a US$1.2 billion credit package the RoK has offered Vietnam for the 2012-2015 period, which was stipulated in the framework agreement signed between the two governments last December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Cambodia, Vietnam boost trade cooperation*

Updated : 4/4/2013 11:17:02 AM





(VOV) -The Vietnam -Cambodia Trade Service Exhibition 2013 (Ho Chi Minh City Expo 2013) officially opened at the Mondial Centre in *Phnom Penh* on April 3.

The *five-day exhibition* features 250 booths displaying high-quality products in the field of household plastics food and foodstuffs processing, interior decoration, garments, footwear, leather footwear, handicrafts, cosmetics, electronics and construction materials.

In her opening speech, *Cambodia&#8217;s permanent Deputy Prime Minister* Men Som Ol praised Ho Chi Minh City&#8217;s sponsoring annual exhibitions in Cambodia as a pratical contribution to promoting bilateral economic trade and services cooperation and strengthening the traditional friendship between the two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*French Trade Minister to visit Vietnam*

Updated : 4/6/2013 5:34:47 PM





(VOV) -*French Minister for Foreign Trade *Nicole Bricq will visit Vietnam from April 7-9 to strengthen trade ties between the two countries.

A French Ministry for Foreign Trade communiqué dated April 5 noted that Southeast Asia is included in the Ministry&#8217;s priority policy, and Vietnam will be one of Bricq&#8217;s stopovers during her Southeast Asian tour, after Singapore, the Philippines and Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*ADB helps Thua Thien-Hue develop green urban areas*

Updated : 4/7/2013 11:38:09 AM





(VOV) -The *Asian Development Bank* (ADB) has agreed to provide financial support for a project to develop urban green areas in the central province of Thua Thien-Hue.

The project, part of ADB&#8217;s *&#8220;Green Cities: A Sustainable Future in Southeast Asia&#8221; *initiative, will focus on protecting the environment, promoting sustainable economic growth, and ensuring value-life balance.

So far, ADB has funded 16 projects worth *US$123 million* in the province, mostly on environmental protection, technology transfer, and capacity building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Japan helps Nghe An upgrade irrigation network*

Updated : 4/5/2013 5:33:29 PM





(VOV) - The *Japan International Cooperation Agency *(JICA) has committed nearly US$210million to a US$247 million irrigation network upgrade in the central province of Nghe An.

Speaking at a working session with JICA representatives on April 5, Nghe An provincial People&#8217;s Committee Chairman Ho Duc Phoc highlighted the significance of the irrigation network and said the project, a key result from the province&#8217;s official development assistance (ODA, will ratchet up *agricultural development* and deliver many benefits to local people.

The irrigation network has been seriously deteriorated since it was built in *1930*. At the conclusion of the 2013 to 2019 upgrade, it is expected to serve 29 percent of the province&#8217;s agricultural area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to replace analogue TV with digital one by 2020*

English.news.cn 2013-04-08 16:15:07 






HANOI, April 8 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam plans to replace analogue television with the digital one *from now till 2020* with the hope that it would bring better-quality picture to the audience, minister of information and communication Nguyen Bac Son told local Vietnam News on Monday.

Accordingly, the plan will be implemented in four stages, under which digital TV will take over the analogue one nationwide.

*In phase 1 *from now till 2015, five largest cities including capital Hanoi, northern Hai Phong port city, central Da Nang city, southern Ho Chi Minh City and Can Tho city, will switch analogue to digital TV. In the following phases, groups of provinces nationwide will undertake the plan, with remote provinces in the north and central region being in the final fourth stage that will conclude by 2020.

Under the transition project, the government will support *poor families *to buy set-top boxes to decode digital TV signals, while budget for the program will come from the public telecom fund and auction of TV frequencies, said the information official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*HCM City hosts Vietnam-France business forum*

Updated : 4/8/2013 6:36:18 PM





(VOV) - Nearly *120 French businesses *and their 500 Vietnamese counterparts gathered in HCM City to attend the Vietnam-France business forum, which opened on April 8.

This large-scale economic and trade event aims to facilitate partnerships between businesses from both nations.

French businesses will also have an opportunity to meet 20 foreign experts who specialize in studying the Vietnamese market, banking and finance, taxation, human resources and intellectual property.



*French group helps train hi-tech engineers in Vietnam*

Updated : 4/9/2013 9:48:23 AM





(VOV)- *France&#8217;s Dasault Systèmes Group*, the French Education Ministry and the University of Science and Technology of Hanoi (USTH) signed a cooperation agreement in HCM City on April 8 to help train hi-tech engineers in Vietnam.

Under the agreement, Dasault Systèmes, a world leader in three-dimensional (3D) design and product lifecycle management (PLM), will establish a *PLM competency centre* in USTH to help its students learn lessons using 3D technology. 

It will introduce PLM, 3D software and applications to *Vietnamese teachers and students*, and provide staff with advanced teaching methods using technology. Phillippe Forestier, the group&#8217;s Executive Vice President of Global Affairs and Communities, pledged to help USTH create a high-tech learning environment. 

Next week, it will recruit *French professors* to travel to Vietnam and lecture at the university in the 2013-2014 academic year, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*US$2.65 billion invested abroad in Q1*

Updated : 4/8/2013 11:06:52 AM





(VOV) -Vietnamese enterprises are increasingly investing overseas, especially in *Laos*, *Cambodia*, *Myanmar *and *Russia*, with their investment reaching US$2.65 billion in the first quarter.

Of the total, US$720.7 million came from 22 newly-licensed projects and the remainder was additional capital from existing projects, according to the Foreign Investment Agency (FIA) under the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Peugeot announces its return to Vietnam*

| Vietnam+ | Apr 10, 2013 09:14 am




_The representatives of Peugeot (R) and the Vietnamese company Thaco at a ceremony to announce their partnership on Monday_





_Peugeot 408_

The French automaker Peugeot announced on April 8 that it is returning to Vietnam with the creation of a distribution network and *local production of its model 408* along with a Vietnamese partner, Thaco Group.

A Peugeot statement said that it will set up* six dealerships* in Vietnam, three of which are in the northern region around capital Hanoi, while the rest is in Ho Chi Minh City.

The French group estimated that as many as 300,000 new cars will be consumed in Vietnam by 2020. It expects to locally produce up to 80 percent of all the vehicles it sells in the country. Peugeot is the third brand name to be distributed by *Thaco Group*, after Kia of the Republic of Korea and Mazda of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Italian company to invest in Vietnam*

Updated : 4/10/2013 10:08:32 AM





(VOV) - Italy&#8217;s multinational catering and retail company, Autogrill will run *82 cafés* at Vietnamese airports.

Autogrill managing director, Gianmario Tondato Da Rous, announced on April 9 that the company will set up a *joint venture* with the Vietnam Food and Beverage Service Co. Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Trang Tien Plaza reopens after years of renovations*

| Nhan Dan | Apr 08, 2013 09:35 am





Trang Tien Plaza, the most modern commercial centre in *Hanoi*, officially reopened its doors yesterday after being closed for two years to undergo renovations.

The restructuring was initiated by the *State Capital Investment Corporation *and approved by the Hanoi People&#8217;s Committee with a total budget of $20 million, aiming to turn Trang Tien Plaza into a modern retail venue deserving of its prime location in the city centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*US$200 million shopping centre to take shape in Hanoi*

Updated : 4/11/2013 11:19:49 AM





(VOV) - *AeonMall Vietnam *Co, Ltd has been licensed to invest US$200 million in a shopping mall in Hanoi, according to CBRE Vietnam.

Aeon plans to inaugurate the first shopping centre- Celadon City in 2014 in Tan Phu district, HCM City and will open 20 other shopping centres till 2020. Aeon is a major *Japanese company *operating in such fields as retail business, finance and project development with 250 years of experience behind it.



*Wallonine-Bruxelles supports 28 ODA projects for Vietnam*

| VOV | Apr 11, 2013 19:39 pm





The Wallonine-Bruxelles region has approved 28 *non-refundable* ODA projects capitalised at $4.5 million for Vietnam in the 2013-2015 period.

This was announced during talks in Hanoi on April 10 between Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh and Wallonie&#8211;Bruxelles Governor, Rudy Demotte.



*Philippines purchases Vietnamese rice*

Updated : 4/11/2013 6:27:02 PM





(VOV) - Vietnam has won a contract to supply 187,000 tonnes of rice to the *Philippines*.

The information was released by General Director of the Southern Food Corporation (Vinafood 2) Truong Thanh Phong, on April 11.
Under the new contract, won at a bidding session launched on April 3, Vietnam will ship 25-percent broken rice to the Philippines from April to June at a price of *US$459.75/tonne*.

Vietnamese rice is currently enjoying a higher export price than the global market, which is hovering around US$365/tonne.



*Vietnam&#8217;s tourism potential introduced in Dubai*

Updated : 4/12/2013 11:47:33 AM





(VOV) -Vietnam&#8217;s current tourism promotion program in *Dubai *has attracted many officials and businesspeople in the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

The program was launched on April 11 with a video clip showing Vietnam&#8217;s great tourism potential and places of interest in Ho Chi Minh City.

Mohamad,* Director of the Dubai Tourism Department*, said he was very impressed by Vietnamese cuisine. &#8220;During my coming visit to Vietnam I really wish to learn more about culinary art which is my great passion,&#8221; he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Hanoi hosts Vietnam Expo 2013*

Updated : 4/10/2013 11:53:07 AM





(VOV) - The 23rd *Vietnam International Trade Fair* opened in Hanoi on April 10.

It is part of the national trade promotion programme aimed at boosting exports, developing the domestic market and accelerating the process of international economic integration.

The fair, themed &#8220;Vietnam &#8211; cooperation and development&#8221;, has attracted more than 400 businesses from 17 countries and territories in the world, including *India*, the Republic of *Korea*, *Singapore*, *Hong Kong* (China), *Mongolia*, *Indonesia*, and the host country.

On display are products in the fields of agriculture, electricity, electronics, information technology, industrial machinery, equipment, construction materials, decoration, trade and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Australia, Vietnam boost mining cooperation*

Updated : 4/11/2013 5:47:00 PM





(VOV) -A seminar was held in *Hanoi *on April 11 to seek measures for closer mining cooperation between Vietnam and Australia.

A large number of businesses, including nine from *Australia*, attended the event, which was jointly held by the Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT), the General Department of Geology and Minerals of Vietnam (DGMV), and Australian mining industry representatives.

*Australian Ambassador to Vietnam* Hugh Borrowman said the seminar offers both sides to exchange information and seek investment opportunities in the mineral exploration industry.

Leading the world in mining technologies, the Australian firms shared their experience in increasing productivity, ensuring safety and maintaining competitiveness, aspects which are all important for Vietnam to meet the increasing demands for *energy*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Mao Khe thermal power plant inaugurated*

| Q&#272;ND | Apr 13, 2013 09:30 am





The Vietnam National Coal and Mineral Industries Group (*Vinacomin*) on April 12 held a ceremony in northern Quang Ninh province to launch Mao Khe thermoelectric power plant, one of the country&#8217;s key projects for stable power supply.

Covering a total area of nearly 73 hectares, the 440 MW plant has a total investment of over 9.3 trillion VND *($442 million)*, sourced from the Import-Export Commercial Joint Stock Bank (Eximbank) of Vietnam, the Export-Import Bank of China, the Bank of China and Paris-based BNP Paribas.

The plant is expected to add about *2.86 billion kWh *to the national power grid every year, serving the country&#8217;s socio-economic development and creating jobs for local residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*US$20 mln factory granted licence in Dong Nai*

Q&#272;ND - Saturday, April 13, 2013, 19:23 (GMT+7) Print





The southern province of Dong Nai has given the green light for the *Japanese company *Pegasus-Shimatomo Auto Parts to start construction on a factory for automobile and motorbike spare parts. The US$20 million plant will be built at the Long Duc Industrial Zone, in Long Thanh District.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*PM launches Hai Phong gateway port project*

_Updated : 4/14/2013 5:38:22 PM_










(VOV) - Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung issued an order on April 14 to break ground on a project to build the *Hai Phong International Gateway Port*.

The port (component A of the project) is invested with VND25,000 billion sourced from *Japanese ODA *and the Vietnamese Government&#8217;s charter capital.

As one of the important transport infrastructure projects in the period up through 2020, the Hai Phong International Gateway Port will be equipped with uniform, modern unloading facilities capable of handling 100,000 ton ships.

The project, the first *Public-Private Partnership* (PPP) between Vietnam and Japan, is scheduled to be completed by 2016 and will play a crucial role in creating a dynamic and effective logistical system for bringing Vietnamese goods directly to European and American markets without going through other regional ports such as Singapore and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam aims to reduce plastic bags by 65 percent*

Updated : 4/14/2013 5:58:26 PM





(VOV) -The number of plastic bags consumed in Vietnam will decrease by 65 percent as of *2020*, compared to the previous decade.

This is in line with a project to control pollution caused by non-biodegradable plastics bags, which was recently approved by Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung.

Under the project, by 2015, the number of plastic bags consumed in regular markets will drop by 20 percent and by 40 percent in supermarkets and commercial centres.

The PM has asked the *Ministry of Natural Resources and Environment* (MoNRE) to ban the production of plastic bags thinner than 30 micrometres in order to make them easier to collect and recycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*UPS becomes the first 100 per cent foreign owned express company in Vietnam*

| vir.com.vn | Apr 10, 2013 09:14 am





Becoming the first 100 per cent wholly owned express company in Vietnam will open greater priority for UPS Vietnam to serve its business customers in the country.

UPS Vietnam country manager Jeff McLean talked to VIR about the company&#8217;s strategy in a new chapter.


*Why UPS decide to become 100 per cent foreign ownership company in Vietnam?
*
Vietnam market is a very positive market and an important country in the global UPS network. We started to do survey about the market since 1990s and the end of the year 1994 we decided to start a joint stock company with a local partner. For the long term, Vietnam is a favourable market when joining World Trade Organisation (WTO). 

With such positive impression, we started our company here to hand out the direct investment in Vietnam and set up the joint stock company with the local partner with the view of having 100 per cent foreign ownership when WTO regulation is allowed in the year of 2012 and now we did it.

Against the backdrop of the global financial crisis, it&#8217;s difficult for us to find out many good markets like Vietnam. Today, the Vietnamese economy continues to be relatively strong. Last year, the GDP spent a six per cent.








*How can enterprise customer take advantages from this opportunity of UPS Vietnam?*

Being 100 per cent owned gives us greater control and freedom over how we invest in the country so that we can help Vietnam businesses grow beyond Vietnam and export their products into neighbouring countries and even to Europe and the US.

For example, we will strongly bring the global technology to the customer in Vietnam and continuously open locations to expand our facilities as we continue to invest in the market.

Currently, we have facilities in key commercial and industrial centers across Vietnam including Ba Ria-Vung Tau, Binh Duong, Hai Duong and Bac Ninh provinces.

We also grew our employees from 25 before May 2010 to more than 270 today. We invested in our delivery fleet and today we have over 80 vans, trucks and motorcycles.

In the future, we will continue to invest and grow our business in Vietnam according to the needs of our customers.

Besides that, our customers in Vietnam will benefit from the $1 billion UPS invest in technology worldwide while Vietnam is more and more important market of UPS. With UPS, they experience reliability, and they know where their package is throughout the shipping because of our advanced tracking systems.

One example is that we are upgrading our hand-held technology in Vietnam with device namely Diad. This is the fifth generation of our hand-held device which can scan the barcode on the package when we come to your company to pick up the package. When we close that package for export and fly to another country and deliver it to our customer&#8217;s customer, the receiver will able to see the progress of the delivering of the package via the internet.

This is the front-end device. As a customer, you have to have a several tools that the data of the device will be written in global system. What customer can do is to set up its account to automatically receive an email and send its customer an email.

If our customer is sending one to two packages everyday, an email is good. If it is sending 20 or 50 packages everyday, it may not need an email but a short consolidate report at the end of the day.


All what we are doing is to become pioneer in bringing global trade services to our customers in Vietnam.






*
And what will UPS help small and medium-sized enterprises representing over 90 per cent of the number of businesses of the country?*

Regarding small and medium-sized enterprises who are our targeted customers apart from multi-national companies, we always support them in the most efficient way.

The traditional way of handing logistics for many companies is to hire their own employees to manage internally. They will use multiple logistics service providers, comparing cost on every shipment and warehousing. The problem is that in the long run, it is a rather expensive exercise that is not very efficient and even many multi-national companies who have a lot of resources are moving away from that model of logistics.

They are instead, outsourcing their logistics requirements, so that they can focus on core business.

Now for SMEs, with much lesser resources than multi-national companies, should also look at outsourcing their logistics needs so that they can focus on what they do best. When they outsource to companies like UPS, they take advantage of technologies and services that they cannot afford to develop on their own that will help them provide better service to their customers.

The most obvious benefit is the ability to track their shipments and having the peace of mind of knowing where their shipments are at any point in time. If they provide their customer the tracking number, the customer can track the shipment themselves, rather than calling the multi-nationals companies for status updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkhero

2012 IMF GDP per capita:

Vietnam 1,528 
India 1,492 
Laos 1,446 

Congratulations to our communist comrades , Vietnam GDP per capita surpassed India, the biggest democracy. Laos was close.

List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

darkhero said:


> 2012 IMF GDP per capita:
> Vietnam 1,528


I thought nobody would be interested in VN´s economy, so I stopped postings. I can resume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*FDI businesses invest US$8.2 bln in 4 months*

Updated : 4/25/2013 4:51:40 PM






(VOV) - *Vietnam *has attracted more than US$8.2 billion worth of foreign direct investment (FDI) capital in the first four months of this year, up 17 percent on the same period last year.

Of the total, US$4.9 billion came from 341 newly-registered projects, and the remainder was from 121 operational projects that registered to increase their capital, according to the Foreign Investment Agency (FIA) under the Ministry of Planning and Investment.

The FIA said *Japan *ranked first among 37 foreign investors in Vietnam, pouring US$3.6 billion into the country. Singapore came in second with US$2.3 billion, and Russia was placed third with US$1.1 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Panasonic to built 4-billion yen factory in Vietnam*

Updated : 4/17/2013 10:28:36 AM





(VOV) *-Panasonic Appliances* (PAPVN) will build a new factory in southern Binh Duong province to produce electrical wires and circuit breakers with a total capitalization of around 4 billion yen.

The Japanese electronics maker plans to produce 27 million electric wires and 12 million circuit breakers and double its capacity by 2018. Circuit breakers will also be sold to *Thailand *and *Japan*, Panasonic said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Canon opens first Image Square store in Hanoi*

Updated : 4/27/2013 6:06:16 PM





(VOV) - World leading image technology solution provider *Canon *officially launched its first Image Square store on April 27at the Vincom shopping mall in Hanoi.

The store displays authentic, high-quality Canon products, including its full line of professional imaging products as well as DSLR and digital cameras, lenses and printers.

Image Square is a chain of *branded retail stores* aiming to bring a range of diverse, high quality,international standardproducts to Vietnamese consumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkhero

Viet said:


> I thought nobody would be interested in VN´s economy, so I stopped postings. I can resume.



Not too much interests, but I do like to see a prosperous Vietnam. If you have time to waste, it is no harm to post some.

BTW, can foreigners buy house/apartment in Vietnam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Amway to spend US$20 million on new plant*

Wednesday, April 17,2013,21:36 (GMT+7) The Saigon Times Daily




_Amway President Doug Devos announces the new project at the ceremony celebrating Amway Vietnam&#8217;s fifth birthday_

HCMC &#8211; The U.S.-based *direct-selling company* Amway has announced to invest an additional US$20 million to develop its second plant in Vietnam this year.

Speaking at the fifth anniversary celebration of Amway Vietnam on Tuesday, *President Doug Devos* said that the new plant would cover over 54,000 square meters at Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park II in Binh Duong Province.

The plant is expected to be kicked off late this year and put into operation in *2015 *with three production lines, producing nutrition supplement products under the Nutrilite brand in the first phase.

The production capacity of the new plant which is estimated to reach *US$200 million *worth of products per year will be seven times higher than that of the first one located at Amata Industrial Park in Dong Nai Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

darkhero said:


> Not too much interests, but I do like to see a prosperous Vietnam. If you have time to waste, it is no harm to post some.


Actually VN´s economy is small if compared to others in the region. However, the living standard has risen spectacular in the last two decades and continues to rise. Vietnam today is probably like China 20 years ago.


darkhero said:


> BTW, can foreigners buy house/apartment in Vietnam?


Yes, but the government has put too much limitations on it. I hope VN will ease further the rules.
Here are some statistics. According to DTZ Research:






#Asking prices for affordable condominiums ranged from VND10.6 million (US$500) to VND20 million (US$950) per sq. m. in Q2 2012
#For middle segment condominiums asking prices ranged from VND20 million (US$950) to VND35.9 million (US$1,700) per sq. m.
#For high-end condominiums, asking prices were above VND35.9 million (US$1,700) per sq. m.

Allowing foreigners buying houses in VN to rescue property market? - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*US$5bln funded for Vietnam-Laos express railway project*

Updated : 4/15/2013 3:38:02 PM





Giant Consolidated Limited has received US$5 billion of financial assistance from the New Zealand financial institute Rich Banco Berhad to fulfill the construction of a* 220km high-speed railway*, connecting Savannakhet province with Lao Bao Border Gate on the Laos-Vietnam border. 

The* US$5 billion Fund Syndication Agreement* for the Savannakhet-Lao Bao Railway Project was signed in Vientiane last week, according to the Lao New Agency KPL. 

The project is designed to facilitate the transport in Laos and reduce logistic cost for freight forwarding companies, said Mohammad Fadzwi, Chairman of the Giant Consolidated Limited, adding that it will help turn landlocked Laos into a land-link country. 

Savannakhet is located on the* East-West Corridor *linking Thailand, Laos and Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## visom

Viet said:


> I thought nobody would be interested in VN´s economy, so I stopped postings. I can resume.



Nah Viet keep posting! This thread is why I visit this forum regularly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Keep .posting Viey bro.l usually read VN economy in VNese, but l've read it in E since ur first post here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*GE investing in Vietnam*


Updated : 5/3/2013 12:07:05 PM




_GE Vietnam_

(VOV) - The first General Electrics *Technical Design Centre in HCM City *will be put into operation by the end of this year, according to GE Groups Oil and Gas Company.

GE Group Vice President, John G.Rice said that the centre will recruit *200 employees* for the long-term development of the oil and gas industry in Vietnam and the region.

The group will build *a factory in the northern city of Hai Phong *to produce wind turbine components for ASEAN countries, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Work begins on HOSE data centre*

Updated : 5/4/2013 11:33:01 AM




_Ho Chi Minh City Stock Exchange_


(VOV) - Construction of a *data backup centre* for the Ho Chi Minh Stock Exchange (HOSE) in Quang Trung Software Park got underway on May 3.

The nine-storey centre will cover 5,000 square metres and is being built at a cost of VND 300 billion (US$14.3 million). Its total floor space will be 16,000 square metres when it is fully operational.

According to Chairman of the *HOSE Board of Directors*, Tran Dac Sinh, this will be the largest and most up-to-date data backup centre in Vietnam, which will help the stock market operate stably. build domestic and foreign investors&#8217; confidence, and make the HOSE a modern stock exchange comparable to others in the region and the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Gazprom to Drill Vietnam Offshore Gas in June*

16:33 18/04/2013
RIA Novosti






MOSCOW, April 18 (RIA Novosti) &#8211; Russian energy giant *Gazprom *plans to start gas production off Vietnam&#8217;s coast in June, Gazprom Deputy CEO Vitaly Markelov said on Thursday.

In 2012, Gazprom received stakes in developing Blocks 05-2 and 05-3 in the southeastern part of the *South China Sea*. Two gas condensate fields have been opened in the blocks, Moc Tinh (05-3) and Hai Tchach (05-2 and 05-3) with reserves estimated at 55.6 billion cubic meters of gas and 25 million tons of gas condensate.

The deposits are located some *320 km from the Vung Tau *coast area. The Nam Con Son underwater gas pipeline is in close proximity to the blocks. The deposits are 100-135 meters deep water.

&#8220;It is planned to build 16 exploitation wells to develop the deposits. Currently, the project is at the deposit development infrastructure stage. Work continues to build the fourth exploitation well at the WHP-MT1 extracting platform (the Moc Tinh deposit). *Gas extraction is expected to start in June 2013*,&#8221; Markelov told Gazprom magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*US, Vietnam cooperate in promoting Lower Mekong Initiative*


Updated : 5/2/2013 1:19:15 PM




_Vietnam embassy in Washington_

(VOV) -Vietnam and the US are set to promote the* Lower Mekong Initiative* (LMI) at a seminar jointly held by the Vietnamese Embassy and the US Department of State in Washington on May 1.

In his speech, Vietnamese Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs Pham Quang Vinh highlighted LMI contributions to boosting the relations between the US and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and building the ASEAN Community by 2015.

The Vietnamese diplomat spoke highly of the role of the *US government *and businesses in the LMI. Acting Assistant Secretary of State Joseph Yun emphasized that the LMI plays an important part in the US&#8217;s re-set policy towards Asia.

In recent years, the US has carried out a number of projects on water resource exploration, irrigation construction, flood control, malaria prevention, and English language improvement with priority given to countries in the Lower Mekong sub-region, he said.

He added that the US administration plans to allocate around *US$50 million* from its budget for the LMI within three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Second commodity exchange opens in Vietnam*

Updated : 5/4/2013 9:53:08 AM





The Ministry of Industry and Trade on May 3 issued a licence to the* INFO Commodity Exchange* (INFO) owned by Ocean Group.

The INFO exchange, the second of its kind in the country, will trade in *steel*, *rubber*, *coffee *and *agricultural *goods. 

It will provide a direct channel between manufacturers and the market to end speculation of goods prices. It will regulate commodity standards, link the domestic and international markets, and integrate the Vietnamese goods market globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*VNREDSat-1 successfully launched*

Updated : 5/7/2013 11:49:01 AM Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) -*Vietnams first Natural Resources, Environment and Disaster monitoring Satellite-1* (VNREDSat-1) was successfully launched into orbit in Kourou, Guiana (France) on May 7.

It is capable of *capturing images on all areas on the earths surface*, helping to monitor natural disasters and climate change, especially in the event of storms, floods, forest fires and oil spills.

The VNREDSat-1 was designed and manufactured by *Astrium SAS* under the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) with the funding of EUR55.8 million in *French official development assistance* (ODA) and VND64.82 billion in counterpart contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> *VNREDSat-1 successfully launched*



Congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Former colonial master redeeming itself&#65311;


----------



## visom

cirr said:


> Former colonial master redeeming itself&#65311;



hey we both have something in common!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

VNREDSat-1 sends its first earth photos


_TUOI TRE
UPDATED : 05/09/2013 23:07 GMT + 7_






Vietnam&#8217;s first remote sensing satellite successfully sent its first photos to the ground receiving station on May 9, announced Dr. Bui Trong Tuyen, chief of the Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology's Small Satellite Management Board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

High-quality fibre plant begins operation

Updated : 5/10/2013 5:35:21 PM





(VOV) -*Kyung Bang Vietnam* Co. Ltd&#8217;s high-quality cotton fibre plant officially entered operation on May 10 in the southern province of Binh Duong.

With investment totalling *US$ 40 million* for the first phase, and covering an area of 163,500sq.m, the plant has the capacity to produce 6,600 tonnes of fibre per year and employs around 300 workers.

The high-quality cotton materials used by the plant are imported from the US, Australia, and Brazil.

Kyung Bang General Director Kim Joon said that the plant plans on extending the scale of production during its second and third phase, helped along by advanced technology investment with a registered capital of *US$160 million*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

US$1.5 billion real estate bailout to take effect

Updated : 5/10/2013 11:53:38 AM





(VOV) -The Government has granted a credit stimulus package, amounting to VND30 trillion (nearly US$1.5 billion), to shore up the real estate sector.

The Head of the *State Bank of Vietnam* (SBV)&#8217;s Credit Department, Nguyen Viet Manh, said on May 9 that a circular guiding the disbursement of the bailout package will be released next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Nokia factory&#8217;s operations imminent

Updated : 5/9/2013 5:47:38 PM





(VOV) -The *Nokia mobile phone manufacturing plant* in northern Bac Ninh province&#8217;s Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park (VSIP) is expected to enter operation in mid-2013.

According to the latest website information updated by the Bac Ninh industrial zones&#8217; management board, the factory is recruiting 600 workers and 100 technicians in preparation for commercial operations next month.

The mobile phone giant started construction on its Vietnam-based plant in Bac Ninh province in April 2012 at an estimated cost of *US$302 million*.

The factory is designed for an annual output of 180,000 units and will generate jobs for around 10,000 local workers. Most of its products are for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> US$1.5 billion real estate bailout to take effect
> 
> Updated : 5/10/2013 11:53:38 AM


the houses are very beautiful,how much for one?and whats the average income of your people?


----------



## Viet

Chinese contractor builds seaport in southern Vietnam

Xinhua | 2013-4-23 8:55:27 
By Agencies	






Construction of a *seaport *for the Duyen Hai Electricity Center kicked off last Saturday in *Vietnam's southern Tra Vinh province* with the EPC package by a Chinese contractor, local press reported Monday.

Being built by China Communications Construction Company, the port is invested with over 5.8 trillion Vietnamese dong (nearly *280 million US dollars*) and is scheduled to be completed in 32 months, reported Communist Party of Vietnam online newspaper.

The port is part of the planned power complex in Dan Thanh commune, Duyen Hai district. It aims to load 12 million tons of coal and 100,000 tons of oil per year to the center's three thermal power plants.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam to launch 2nd remote sensing satellite into orbit by 2017

English.news.cn 2013-05-10 17:06:55 






HANOI, May 10 (Xinhua) -- *Vietnam *plans to launch the second remote sensing satellite, VNREDSat-1B, into orbit by 2017, after successfully launching the first of this kind on May 7, local online VNExpress reported on Friday.

The report quoted a notice released on Thursday by the *Embassy of Belgium* in Vietnam as saying that Vietnam and Belgium had reached an agreement upon which Belgian companies under the auspices of Spacebel will manufacture the VNREDSat 1B, which will help monitor the natural resources, natural disasters, and improve management of the territory and main natural resources sources.

The VNREDSat-1B will be originated from a group of PROBA ( Project for On-Board Autonomy) satellites of the *European Space Agency* (ESA).

It will cost a total of over *60 million euros *(78.2 million U.S. dollars) from Belgium's official development assistance (ODA) and the Vietnamese government's corresponding fund. The satellite has a weight of about 130 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

djsjs said:


> the houses are very beautiful,how much for one?and whats the average income of your people?


Well, as per statistic the average monthly wage in Vietnam was about VND3.84 million (US$185) in 2011, is so about US$259 in 2013 (increase of 20 per cent a year). 

So most of Vietnamese cannot afford in living in such houses, that probably costs ca. 100,000 USD and more. Unless they get money from other sources (from overseas Vietnamese for instance). Actually the real estate market (besides loss-making state enterprises) is one of two major headaches for the Vietnamese government.

The government supports with cheap housing for poor households, too.


Cost-of-Living in Vietnam: It's Really Cheap
Report of an expat - Submitted by tomo on October 4, 2010 - 3:26am


So there's been a lot of chatter in the Saigon twitter community lately about the average income of Ho Chi Minh City and whether $600/month can get you a decent middle-class lifestyle here.

This is what it costs to live in Saigon, Vietnam's (and all of French Indochina's) largest, busiest city and commercial center:

*Housing*

For about $200 a month I get a two-story house split into four rooms (plus bathroom) where I live and work. It's not downtown but I can get there in five minutes flat (I've timed it). I've paid less for accommodations but most foreigners pay more, while getting less. Any newcomer to Vietnam should first stay in temporary housing until they can find housing that isn't targeted/price/marketed at foreigners, unless you're an ex-pat whose company pays for housing (this is another reason why ex-pat housing prices are inflated).

On the other hand, many local Vietnamese would consider my house extravagant and expensive. But Vietnamese, like their American counterparts, seem to think that homeownership is a God-given right and normally buy instead of rent anyways. Families that establish themselves here will buy a home even if it means living in the suburbs. For me, given how cheap it is to rent versus buy property in the inner city, it makes no sense to buy. In the US it makes more sense because rent is higher compared to house prices. My rent here wouldn't make a dent in a mortgage payment, but then again most Vietnamese don't take out mortgages. They buy their houses in cash, or gold.

*Transportation*

Like many developed countries like Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong, or most of Europe, car ownership is low here. The government is partly to thank for this because they tax imported cars 100%. Unfortunately, Vietnam's entrance into the WTO will change all that in a few years.

The way to get around in Vietnam is by motorbike. For $800 you can get a brand new Honda that will cost you three dollars to fill up once or twice a week. The streets of Saigon are jampacked with people who can not only afford motorbikes but who can afford fancy ones costing several times as much, up to $10,000 after the government made high CC bikes street legal. To get a feel for how large the Vietnamese middle class is, one need only stand by the street and count how many automatic scooters go by.

Alternatively, one can flag one of the numerous taxis clogging the streets for about 50 cents (flag fall) or take a motorbike taxi costing 25 cents for short trips. Bus rides are 10 cents. The city bus takes you as far as the Cambodian border.

So for the price of insurance on a car in the states you can get around pretty economically here.
*
Food*

This is a land where food grows in abundance. So much so that we export to neighboring countries like the Philippines which are in shortage. Food is cheap here.

For $1 you can get a bowl of ph&#7903; which many people in the North eat for breakfast every day. A set lunch for office workers consisting of a rice dish with meat, some veggies, soup, and some fresh fruit and iced tea will set you back from $1 to $2. Getting a coke or coffee outside could cost you less than 50 cents, the same price as a Vietnamese sandwich. The bread alone, a Frenchi-ie sub-sandwich roll is only 10 cents. Still, many families prefer to save money by cooking at home and shopping at local markets instead of supermarkets. Every person in this city is within walking distance of a market.

A feast with friends outside with a few beers, maybe some seafood, may cost each of you $5. A Heineken is $1. Local beers are cheaper. Homebrewed is even cheaper still, perhaps 10 cents a glass. It's no wonder many foreigners come here and instantly become alcoholics.

P.S. You aren't expected to tip at restaurants.

Cigarettes are not food but they're also cheap. A pack of Marlboros is $1 unless you're the idiot coming up with numbers for Numbeo.com. Local brands are cheaper. You can also buy a single cigarette for a nickel.

*Entertainment*

Just sitting on the street in Vietnam is entertainment enough. But if you want to escape to the cinema in the afternoon it will cost you $1.50, more if you want to watch Avatar in 3D. A DVD at the shop is 50 cents. And I've always had HBO, Cinemax, and Star Movies at home for free, included in rent.

Taking the bus to the beach will cost you $3. Staying overnight will cost you $10.

Taking a bus into the highlands will cost a few bucks. A bus to Cambodia costs $10. And flights to places like Singapore or Bangkok are about $50 each way.

The End

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

A major mile stone for Vietnam´s economic development. When this project is completed, it will push Vietnam´s GDP in a higher region. Thanks to Thailand.



Thailand to invest in US$27bln Vietnam oil project

Updated : 5/12/2013 7:19:18 PM





(VOV) - The *Prime Minister has given the green light* to a US$27-billion oil refinery project to be invested by the Petroleum Authority of Thailand (PTT) in Binh Dinh province, announced a provincial leader.

Ho Quoc Dung, Deputy Chairman of the Binh Dinh provincial People&#8217;s Committee, made the announcement at an online forum organised by the Government portal on May 12.

Dung revealed that the provincial administration and the Thai side signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in April 2013 on implementing the project, the largest of its kind, in Binh Dinh&#8217;s Nhon Hoi Economic Zone (EZ) after three years of negotiations.

He removed public worries about the feasibility of this mammoth project, saying the local administration has already worked and appraised the Thai group&#8217;s financial capacity.

He said *PTT is a large financial group with a total asset of more than US$150 billion*, ranking among the world&#8217;s top 100 financial giants. It records annual revenue of over US$80 billion and earns nearly US$3.5 billion in profit.

The Thai group has decided to invest in Nhon Hoi EZ as the zone has good infrastructure, a low-cost labour force and the lowest land rental in the region. It also has deep a water sea port located along the national north-south trade route, as well as the route from Vietnam to overseas markets.

Head of the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI) Economic Zones Management Department Vu Dai Thang said it is a very large project given the current difficult economic circumstance and the MPI has regularly made appraisal reports to evaluate the feasibility of the project.

*Construction of the project is expected to begin in 2016* and to churn out commercial products in mid-2020. The refinery is designed to have an annual capacity of 30 million tonnes.

*Crude oil *will be imported from the Middle East, Africa, and South America to feed the plant which is to produce more than 20 types of products for export.

According to the agreement, PTT will contribute 50-60 percent of the project&#8217;s total investment and the remaining sum will be mobilised from both domestic and international investors.

Although the Vietnam Oil and Gas Group claims that the Nhon Hoi project may cause an imbalance in supply and demand of oil, Deputy Minister of Industry and Trade Ho Thi Kim Thoa has voiced her ministry&#8217;s support for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Vietnam applies new Internet protocol

08:54 | 08/05/2013 VIR





Vietnam on Monday began test run and transition to *Internet Protocol version 6* (IPv6) since IPv4 addresses were already exhausted two years ago.

IPv6 is a communications protocol that provides an identification and location system for computers on networks and routes traffic across the Internet. It is designed with a 128-bit address, offering a nearly infinite address space.

Currently, FPT, NetNam, VNPT, Viettel and the *Vietnam Internet Network Information Center *(VNNIC) are providing IPv6 services for organizations and companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minjitta

Viet said:


> Chinese contractor builds seaport in southern Vietnam
> 
> Xinhua | 2013-4-23 8:55:27
> By Agencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of a *seaport *for the Duyen Hai Electricity Center kicked off last Saturday in *Vietnam's southern Tra Vinh province* with the EPC package by a Chinese contractor, local press reported Monday.
> 
> Being built by China Communications Construction Company, the port is invested with over 5.8 trillion Vietnamese dong (nearly *280 million US dollars*) and is scheduled to be completed in 32 months, reported Communist Party of Vietnam online newspaper.
> 
> The port is part of the planned power complex in Dan Thanh commune, Duyen Hai district. It aims to load 12 million tons of coal and 100,000 tons of oil per year to the center's three thermal power plants.



Another project that will complete in 100 years


----------



## Viet

New Australia aid supports Vietnam development

Updated : 5/16/2013 2:22:46 PM






(VOV) - The Australian Government will provide an estimated *AUD159.1 million* (equivalent to over VND 3.3 trillion) in official development assistance to Vietnam in 2013-2014.

*Australia *remains strongly committed to assisting Vietnam to overcome poverty and ensure sustainable development, as demonstrated by the increase in funding of AUD6 million, Australian Ambassador to Vietnam, Hugh Borrowman, said in a press release on May 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

US firm expands operations in Vietnam

Updated : 5/15/2013 10:44:02 AM





The US-based human resources solution provider *CareerBuilder *on May 14 announced to expand its operations in Vietnam with the opening of a representative office in the country. 

The presence of CareerBuilder in *Hanoi *aims to realise the company&#8217;s wish to become a bridge between employers and their potential employees as well as provide ideal job opportunities for Vietnamese candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

DHL invests US$13 million in Vietnam supply chain

Updated : 5/17/2013 12:33:42 PM





(VOV) -The global leader for contract logistics solutions, *DHL*, announced on May 16 that it will inject US$13 million into Vietnam through 2015. 

The company expects to increase its staff by 170 percent, creating more than *1,400 new jobs *and employing 2,200 people by 2015.

The new DHL investment in Vietnam will include increasing its warehouse space by more than 50 percent, from 91,000m2 to 141,000m2, as well as growing its vehicle fleet by over 160 percent and deploying more than 100 vehicles in the next two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Good for business: Vietnam is a safe country.







The map measures the risk of political violence to international business in 200 countries and territories, based on three icons indicating the forms of political violence which are likely to be encountered:

&#9632;Terrorism and sabotage
&#9632;Strikes, riots, civil commotion and malicious damage
&#9632;Political insurrection, revolution, rebellion, mutiny, coup d'etat, war and civil war


Aon plc
Aon plc is the leading global provider of risk management, insurance and reinsurance brokerage, and human resources solutions and outsourcing services.

source:
Terrorism and Political Violence Risk Map - 2013 | Aon

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...sm-politicial-violence-map.html#ixzz2TwmqQdXO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Monday, May 20, 2013 Asitimes
Vietnam's UAVs start missions in Central Highlands







PANO &#8211; Vietnamese unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) made by the *Spacial Techonology Institute *under the Vietnam Science and Technology Academy were put on pilot operations on May 18th to serve the Scientific and Technological Programme to support socio-economic development in the Central Highlands in the 2011-2015 period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Spain supports Vietnam&#8217;s sustainable tourism

Updated : 5/21/2013 6:10:10 PM





(VOV) -A Spanish-funded project on sustainable tourism development in Vietnam&#8217;s highland regions has been a great success, a conference was told in Hanoi on May 21.

The project, sponsored by the Spanish Government&#8217;s Agency for International Development Cooperation (AECID), was implemented in Central Highland and northwestern mountain provinces, including Dien Bien, Ha Giang, and Lao Cai from November 2011 to February 2013.

Ha Van Sieu, head of the Institute for Tourism Development Research (ITDR), reported that despite the moderate *EUR400,000 *budget, the project has successfully fulfilled all of its targets.


*Spanish Ambassador* Alfonso Tena said Vietnam is gradually improving the quality of its tourism services, aiming to welcome 7 million foreign visitors in 2013.


US$370 million from pepper exports in four months

Updated : 5/16/2013 6:30:24 PM





(VOV) -Vietnam exported more than *38,000 tonnes *of pepper in the first four months of 2013, earning US$370 million and improving on last year&#8217;s revenue by 30 percent.

The Vietnam Pepper Association (VPA) predicts over 90 million tonnes of pepper will be shipped abroad by the end of this year.

Vietnam is currently the *world leader i*n terms of pepper output (about 120,000 tonnes annually). However, 70 percent of pepper exports are in the form of raw materials with low value.

The country exports pepper to more than 90 countries and territories, but most consumers are unaware their spices originate in Vietnam as products are usually processed and packaged overseas.


Nghe An inaugurates its first five-star hotel

20:07 | 20/05/2013





The Muong Thanh Hotel Chain inaugurated the first five-star hotel in Vinh city, central Nghe An province, on May 19 as a gift to President Ho Chi Minh&#8217;s homeland on the 123rd anniversary of his birth.

The *135 metre* tall Muong Thanh Song Lam Hotel comprises 33 storeys and one basement with 425 five-star international standard rooms. It also features luxury amenities including restaurants and bars, convention halls, a spa and yoga fitness centre, an open swimming pool and various sports clubs.

The Muong Thanh Song Lam is now the tallest, most modern hotel in the province, symbolising Vinh city in its development and integration period.


HCM City okays expansion ferry station

14:02 | 21/05/2013 VIR





Cat Lai Ferry Station photo source: vnexpress.net

The HCM City administration has approved the expansion of the Cat Lai ferry station connecting HCM City&#8217;s District 2 with Dong Nai province&#8217;s Nhon Trach district.

The work, to cope with the crush and reduce waiting time for passengers, is expected to cost around VND100 billion ($4.8 million) and take six months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Sweet! India sugar firm

14:40 | 13/05/2013 VIR





Indian sugar-maker KCP Group, encouraged by the success of its two sugar plants in central Phu Yen province, plans to invest additional *$100 million *in Vietnam.

K.V.S.R Subbaiah, general director of KCP Vietnam Industries Limited &#8211; a subsidiary of KCP Group in Vietnam &#8211; said that the group would spend $22 million building an ethanol plant, $33 million building a biogas-power plant and $45 million expanding capacity of Dong Xuan and Son Hoa sugar plants in Phu Yen.

*&#8220;The investment plan will be implemented within next five years,&#8221; *said Subbaiah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Now I post something different: this photo series was recently published on two popular Chinese websites (Xinhua and Global Times).


Vietnamese young women's life style

Xinhua | 2013-5-14 10:39:25 
By Agencies

The Vietnamese really are an exquisite people, exemplified by the young women who work on the assembly lines of thousands of Vietnamese factories. There are something glamorous about the lives of the young women:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Some new pictures of city of Nha Trang (posted on skyscrapercity.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Big C builds super-centre in Quang Ninh

11:20 | 22/05/2013 VIR





A ground-breaking ceremony was held to mark the start of construction on a Big C super-centre in Ha Long city, northern Quang Ninh province on May 21. 

The work covers an area of 20,000 square metres with investment totalling *$18.6 million*, and includes a car park, shopping area, modern cinema centre and restaurants. 

The project helps meet shopping and entertainment demand in the locality and will generate 400 jobs for local people, said Laurent Zescri, C.E.O at Big C Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

pictures of city of Hanoi (posted on skyscrapercity.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Saigon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Vietnam, India sign maritime trade agreement

Updated : 5/24/2013 7:42:38 PM










_Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung at a reception for the visiting Indian Minister of Shipping, G. K. Vasan in Hanoi on May 24._

(VOV) - *Vietnam* and *India *successfully signed a maritime trade agreement in Hanoi on May 24 under the authority granted by the Prime Minister of both governments.

The agreement is designed to expand* maritime transport* between Vietnam and India, promote bilateral economic exchanges and trade, and improve the Vietnamese maritime sector&#8217;s regional and international opportunities.

It will also provide a foundation for both sides to* cooperate in shipbuilding* and cadre and crew training exercises.

The agreement&#8217;s 18 articles aim to facilitate the transport of goods and passengers between India and Vietnam by* allowing maritime transport companies to operate in each other&#8217;s territory* in accordance with the laws and regulations of the applicable country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Five-month FDI hits US$8.5 billion

Updated : 5/26/2013 10:53:09 AM





(VOV) - Vietnam has so far this year attracted *US$8.517 billion* in newly registered and additional FDI capital, up 8.9 percent over the same period last year.

*Japan *topped the list of 40 foreign investors in Vietnam in the past five months, with newly registered and additional FDI capital totaling US$3.693 billion, accounting for 43.4 percent of total investment in Vietnam.

*Singapore *came in second with US$2.359 billion in FDI value and *Russia *ranked third with US$1.015 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Saigon



Niceview, somehow it reminds me of Hamburg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> Niceview, somehow it reminds me of Hamburg


Lol, but it is hotter in Vietnam 
Can you speak German a bit?
Sprichst du schon ein bißchen Deutsch? Wie gefällst dir das Leben in Deutschland?


----------



## nufix

Viet said:


> Lol, but it is hotter in Vietnam
> Can you speak German a bit?
> Sprichst du schon ein bißchen Deutsch? Wie gefällst dir das Leben in Deutschland?



A little bit, Ich bin nie mehr als 5 monate in Deutschland sein, so meine deutsche Sprache ist nicht sehr gut wie Sie. Aber Ja, ich kann fuer die meistens Gespraeche auf deutsch sagen. Das Leben in Deutschland ist gut, weil die Einrichtungen und die Verbindungen alles gut sind. Auch die Lebensmittel von Asia sind nicht so schwer zu finden. Marburg allein hat viele Asia Gaststaette und es gibt auch einige Vietnam Retaurants, die Verkaufen SudOst-Asiatische Essen wie aus Malaysia oder Indonesia, in der naehe der Bahnhofstrasse in Marburg. Ich finde dass, das Leben in Deutschland fantastisch ist. 

Sowieso, wie lange haben Sie in Deutschland gelebt?


----------



## Viet

nufix said:


> A little bit, Ich bin nie mehr als 5 monate in Deutschland sein, so meine deutsche Sprache ist nicht sehr gut wie Sie. Aber Ja, ich kann fuer die meistens Gespraeche auf deutsch sagen. Das Leben in Deutschland ist gut, weil die Einrichtungen und die Verbindungen alles gut sind. Auch die Lebensmittel von Asia sind nicht so schwer zu finden. Marburg allein hat viele Asia Gaststaette und es gibt auch einige Vietnam Retaurants, die Verkaufen SudOst-Asiatische Essen wie aus Malaysia oder Indonesia, in der naehe der Bahnhofstrasse in Marburg. Ich finde dass, das Leben in Deutschland fantastisch ist.


Ja, es ist schon schön in Deutschland zu leben, wenn das Wetter and das Essen ein bißchen besser wären, wäre ich zufriedender. Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben.


nufix said:


> Sowieso, wie lange haben Sie in Deutschland gelebt?


Wir können gern duzen. Ich lebe schon ziemlich lange hier. Ein halbes Leben quasi.


----------



## Viet

$1.15bn steel project comes online in style

09:24 | 28/05/2013 VIR






A $1.15 billion integrated *steel factory* in southern Ba Ria-Vung Tau province, backed by a joint venture led by Taiwans China Steel Corporation, went into commercial operation last week.

It officially opened its representative office late last week after completing the factory construction and run test according to a source from the Vietnam Steel Association.

Located in Ba Ria-Vung Taus My Xuan A2 Industrial Park, *China Steel Sumikins* project will be among the largest steel factories in Vietnam, capable of producing 1.6 million tonnes of steel each year.

This is a joint venture led by *Taiwans *largest steel-maker, China Steel Corporation, which holds a 51 per cent stake and other shareholders include Japans largest steel-maker Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Group, Chun Yuan Steel Corporation, Hsin Kuang Steel Corporation and Formosa Ha Tinh Steel Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Great! Thanks to Taiwan!*



Formosa Plastics pledges $27bn

15:04 | 27/05/2013 VIR





Taiwan&#8217;s *Formosa Plastics Group *has approved a plan to triple its total investment capital into an integrated steel and port complex in central Vietnam to a massive $27 billion sum.

A Formosa Plastics Group source in Vietnam said the group &#8220;has officially decided to increase the total investment capital [at the under-construction integrated steelwork complex in Ha Tinh province&#8217;s Vung Ang Economic Zone] to $27 billion&#8221; from $9.9 billion registered in its current investment certificate.

Formosa Plastics Group, in a document sent to VIR last week, also confirmed it would increase the total annual production of this steelwork to *22.5 million tonnes of steel *from 7.5 million tonnes, putting it on the map as one the world&#8217;s largest integrated steelworks.

The steel facility, covering 2,000 hectares of oceanfront land, will comprise six blast furnaces, a 32-berth seaport and a 2,150 megawatt thermal power plant. The *construction *of this factory will be conducted till 2020.

&#8220;In the next few months, we will officially submit this expansion plan to the Vietnamese government for approval,&#8221; said the source. &#8220;An area of 2,000ha will allow us to increase the facility&#8217;s production capacity.&#8221;

The group has completed the construction of office buildings, guest-houses and residential buildings for workers. Other works including a seaport and the first blast furnace are under construction. The first blast furnace will operate in 2015.

The Formosa Plastics Group source said the firm had strong financial ability to develop such a large-scale manufacturing facility in Vietnam.

He said that the group&#8217;s mammoth project in Vietnam would not create an oversupply of steel products in the domestic market.

&#8220;We do not produce construction steel. Our products are hot-rolled steel that Vietnam still largely depends on imports,&#8221; Formosa stated.

The Taiwanese investor estimated Vietnam had to import* 3.58 million tonnes *of hot-rolled steel in 2011 and the country would need $3.5 billion to import 5.2 million tonnes of hot-rolled steel in 2015.

&#8220;Fifty per cent of our products would supply the domestic market, helping save foreign currency for the Vietnamese government while the rest would be exported. In the recent years, because of the strong growth of industrialisation and urbanisation in the Southeast Asian region, the demand for steel has been growing rapidly,&#8221; the group said.

Presently, the Southeast Asian nations are reliant on imported steel products from *China, Taiwan, Japan and South Korea*.

&#8220;Our steelwork in Ha Tinh will aim to cover the Southeast Asian market, and enjoy tax incentives from the ASEAN free trade area,&#8221; it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Japan-funded water treatment plant operational in Binh Duong

Updated : 5/31/2013 5:59:50 PM





(VOV) - A plant funded by *Japanese ODA *capital and designed to treat the wastewater from Binh Duong province&#8217;s Thu Dau Mot City entered into operation on May 31.

Binh Duong Water Supply-Drainage and Environment One-Member Company are the plant&#8217;s two primary investors.

The project, which is due to benefit* 13,000 local residents*, will help improve the water environment, protect the environment and improve the livelihood of residents in the southern part of the province.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam to manufacture Airbus spare parts

Updated : 5/27/2013 5:18:41 PM





(VOV) - The Republic of* Korea Aerospace Industries* (KAI) is planning to build a factory in Vietnam to manufacture spare parts for Airbus planes, according to Korean communications sources.

The proposed factory will be located in an industrial zone in the central city of *Danang*.

A representative from the *Korean Chamber of Commerce* in Vietnam said the RoK is the second largest foreign investor in Danang.

He added that Korea considers Vietnam a good place to invest because of its abundant* cheap labour *and its ability to manufacture high tech products. If the factory is built in Danang, it will be the second aeronautical project in Vietnam.

In 2009, the Japanese Mitsubishi Heavy Industries built a factory in Vietnam to manufacture wings for *Boeing *aircraft.

The new factory is expected to generate jobs for local people and lay an important foundation for Vietnam to gradually access space technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Bye bye China...Japan, you are welcome in Vietnam!*


More Japanese businesses eye Vietnam market

Updated : 5/31/2013 4:57:27 PM





(VOV) - *Japan External Trade Organisation* (JETRO) Managing Director HirotakaYasuzumi believes Vietnam will attract more Japanese businesses if its support industry develops strongly.

In a recent interview granted to the Vnexpress newswire, Yasuzumi said Japanese businesses are currently shifting their production bases and material suppliers from *China *to Vietnam.

He said Vietnam is also benefiting from sharp increases in Thailand&#8217;s labour costs, making finding human resources in the vicinity of Bangkok more difficult.

*Japan *contributed 51 percent of the total US$7.8 billion in foreign direct investment Vietnam attracted last year. It has invested US$3.7 billion in Vietnam in the first five months of 2013, making it the country&#8217;s largest foreign investor.

Yasuzumi warned support industry deficiencies continue to hamper Japanese investment in Vietnam.

He recommended *Vietnam focus on five support industry areas*, including mould manufacturing, plastic injection and stamping, electrical and electronic components, machinery equipment, and heat and surface treatment.

The Japanese expert also suggested replicating a training exchange model involving sending employees of small and medium-sized enterprises to Japan for additional spare part manufacturing training. These workers will eventually constitute important human resources for the domestic support industry.


----------



## Viet

Phone handset exports to UAE increase sharply

Updated : 5/30/2013 11:07:08 AM





(VOV) - Vietnam earned* US$1.02 billion* from exporting phone handsets to the United Arab Emirates in the first 4 months of this year, 4 times higher than last year&#8217;s corresponding figure. 

The export of the products to this *Middle East* market rose 207% to US$204.6 million in April alone, according to the Vietnam Customs.

Vietnamese exports to the UAE have maintained high growth over the years, says the Africa, West Asia and South Asia Department under the Ministry of Industry and Trade.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam invests in largest sugar project in Cambodia

Updated : 5/27/2013 11:32:57 AM





(VOV) - The largest complex of sugarcane, ethanol and thermal power plants in Cambodia was inaugurated in Okrieng commune, Sombour district, Kratie province on May 26.

Addressing the ceremony, *Cambodia&#8217;s *Deputy Prime Minister Yim Chay Ly emphasized that the complex inauguration in Kratie was the outcome of the initiative between the two Prime Ministers of Cambodia and Vietnam.

The main investment came from Kamdhenu Ventures Cambodia Limited (KVCL) whtin the framework of a joint venture between *Vietnam *and a foreign company.

The factory, considered as one of the* largest foreign-invested projects* in Cambodia, has a total investment of around US$90.7 million, including US$25.3 million from KVCL and US$65.4 million from the Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam (BIDV).


----------



## Viet

McDonald&#8217;s is coming to Vietnam

16:54 | 30/05/2013 VIR





*McDonald&#8217;s *plans to open restaurants in Vietnam, with the first to open in Ho Chi Minh City "in the next two years". 

McDonald&#8217;s senior officials have visited Vietnam to talk to prospective franchisees and planning is now under way for the first stores. The real opening time is likely to be far less than two years, depending on McDonald's ability to ensure a reliable and secure supply chain of fresh ingredients and complete its complex training program of franchisees and then staff. 

The American fastfood chain - a notable absence in the market which is dominated by KFC, Pizza Hut and Korea's Lotte-owned Lotteria - plans to open two outlets in Ho Chi Minh before expanding to Hanoi. 

Long term it plans *100 outlets*, according to the unidentified official.


----------



## Viet

New social housing project breaks ground in Hanoi

TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 05/29/2013 11:52 GMT + 7






Ground was broken on a new social housing project consisting of more than *1,000 apartments* in Hanoi on Tuesday.

The project, invested by the BIDV Insurance Corporation and constructed by the Housing and Urban Development Corporation, will provide 1,037 apartments for low-income earners who are eligible for the government&#8217;s house-buying aid worth VND30 trillion (*US$1.44 billion*).

The project will span 2.2 hectares out of the 49-hectare land plot zoned for the Tay Nam Linh Dam urban area in the capital city. It will consist of six apartment blocks with nine to 18 stories.

The VND710-billion project is scheduled to reach completion in *2015*. The apartments are expected to be sold at below VND12 million (US$ 600) per square meter.


----------



## Viet

Bac Lieu wind mill generates power for national grid

08:52 | 30/05/2013 VIR





The *first ten turbines* with a capacity of 16MW of a wind mill in the Mekong Delta province of Bac Lieu started generating electricity for the national grid on May 29. 

The ten turbines are capable of generating more than 55 million kWh a year. 

The plant, located on 500 hectares in coastal Vinh Trach Dong commune,* Bac Lieu city*, is invested by the Cong Ly Construction-Trading-Tourism company with a sum of 5.2 trillion VND. 

With a total capacity of 99 MW from* 62 turbines*, the wind mill is expected to generate 320 million kWh per year once its remaining 52 turbines are put into operation in December 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Hunger erased, but poverty remains in the Delta

TUOI TRE
UPDATED : 06/03/2013 05:14 GMT + 7




_Farmer Le Van Lo, in Cao Lanh District of Dong Thap Province is unable to build a brick house though he is now 76 years old_

The *national program for hunger elimination and poverty alleviation* in the Mekong Deltea has been a half success for its erasure of hunger, while poverty reduction remains ongoing and needs further effort and investment.

Under the plan for poverty alleviation approved by the law-making National Assembly, the central government will spend over VND5 trillion (*US$240.4 million*) from now till 2015 to pull down the national poverty rate from 9.6 percent to less than 5 percent.

In addition, poor people will continue to benefit from receiving other *social welfare programs *for education and job training for income increases, healthcare and nutrition, housing, access to legal assistance, land for cultivation, clean water, and costs of electricity supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Indian firm invests US$1.8 billion in Long Phu thermal power plant


Updated : 6/7/2013 6:37:25 PM





(VOV) -*India&#8217;s Tata Power* Co. Ltd has won a US$1.8 billion contract to develop the thermal power plant Long Phu 2 in the Mekong Delta province of Soc Trang.

The Indian firm beat out businesses from the Republic of Korea and Russia to win the *1,200 MW* plant&#8217;s construction contract.

The Tata group, India&#8217;s leading multinational company, is anticipated to help anchor India&#8217;s Look East policy by developing resilient economic links with Southeast Asia&#8217;s high growth economies.

&#8220;This is a milestone in a way for India,&#8221; said Charan Wadhva, an economist with the Centre for Policy Research in New Delhi. &#8220;Vietnam is one of the region&#8217;s dynamic countries and is considered a major growth area.&#8221;

The construction of the plant is expected to start in *2019*. The Tata group will need to complete financial closure procedures and draw up a power purchase agreement.

In a letter addressed to *Indian Ambassador to Vietnam* Ranjit Rae, Tata Power Executive Director S. Ramakrishnan thanked the Indian envoy for the support that enabled the company to win the contract so quickly.

Tata Power&#8217;s investment in the Long Phu 2 plant shows its positive assessment of Vietnam&#8217;s business environment, despite the US$5 billion integrated steel project currently deadlocked in the central province of Ha Tinh.


----------



## Viet

HAGL pours $440 million into Myanmar


08:09 | 07/06/2013 VIR











*Vietnam&#8217;s Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group* on Wednesday started to build its hallmark project worth US$440 million in Myanmar which is a big complex of hotel, office for rent and luxury condominium facilities in a prime location in downtown *Yangon*.

The Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Center project will be carried out in two phases: in the first phase slated for completion by September next year, there will be a 27-story shopping mall and office for rent and a 23-story five-star hotel with 480 rooms. In the second phase, to be executed in 2015-16, there will be four residential blocks with *1,800 luxury apartments* and an office tower.

Doan Nguyen Duc, *Chairman of Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group*, said the Myanmar Government leases the 16-acre land site in the heart of Yangon to the group for 70 years. Total investment for this project has been raised to US$440 million from the previous US$300 million, and about half of this investment capital will be credits from three top Vietnamese banks, namely BIDV, Eximbank and Sacombank.

Duc estimated the project would create about* 2,500 jobs for local residents* and pay millions of US dollars in taxes to Myanmar each year.

*Tin Shwe*, Deputy Minister of Hospitality and Tourism of Myanmar, told the ground-breaking ceremony that the HAGL Myanmar Center will help ease the pressure of supply on Yangon trade and tourist sector.

At present, the city lacks high-grade hotels and offices, so the rent rates remain very high, about *US$75 per square meter *per month, while the hotels there are fully occupied.

According to Tin Shwe, the HAGL Myanmar Center is so far the biggest foreign direct investment project in Myanmar&#8217;s tourism sector.

With this project, HAGL has invested *US$1.5 billion* in neighboring ASEAN countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Malaysian oil company wins US$35 million contract in Vietnam

Updated : 6/5/2013 6:19:03 PM





(VOV) - TL Offshore Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of the *Malaysian SapuraKencana Petroleum Group*, has won a US$35 million contract to install offshore facilities for the Diamond Oilfield project with Vietnam&#8217;s PTSC Offshore Services. 

The contract includes installing oil rigs, and pipelines at the *Diamond oil field*, which lies 18km north of the Ruby oil field and 155km east of Vung Tau city.

According to SapuraKencana the TL Offshore contract will contribute significantly to the net assets value of the group. SapuraKencana Petroleum is Malaysia's leading provider of integrated oil and gas services and solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

power plant project in Vietnam
The firm wins a contract to develop two 660 megawatts coal-fired thermal power plants in south Vietnam
Elizabeth Roche 
First Published: Fri, Jun 07 2013. 12 18 AM IST





A news report on the Vietnam Investment Review website said Tata Power made the pitch to invest in the project in January, although it started showing its interest in this project in early 2012. Photo: Priyanka Parashar/Mint
Updated: Fri, Jun 07 2013. 12 44 AM IST

New Delhi: Indias Tata Power Co. Ltd has won an estimated $1.8 billion (around Rs. 10,240 crore) contract to develop two 660 megawatts (MW) coal-fired thermal power plants in south Vietnam against competition from South Korean and Russian companies, in a move that bodes well for the companys own ambitions for South-East Asia and Indias so-called Look East policy.
The Long Phu 2 project is being billed as the largest Indian investment in Vietnam, an important constituent of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean) grouping with which India has been seeking to build closer ties.

The Tata group, the global journey of which began, in some ways, with the announcement of the acquisition of Singapores NatSteel in 2004, has significant business interests in Indonesia and is also looking to establish a presence in Myanmar.
Tata Power has been awarded Long Phu 2 project by government of Vietnam based on the pre-feasibility studies. The capacity is 1,200MW as per the master plan. Tata Power is pursuing further steps including formalizing a memorandum of understanding, a statement emailed by company said.
The construction of the plants is expected to start in 2019.
The company will now need to complete financial closure and draw up a power purchase agreement, according to a person familiar with the development.
In a 21 May letter addressed to Ranjit Rae, the Indian ambassador to Vietnam, that was reviewed by Mint, Tata Power executive director S. Ramakrishnan thanked the Indian envoy for the support to Tata Power which has enabled the award of this project to come in our favour in such a short period.
This is a milestone in a way for India, said Charan Wadhva, an economist with the Centre for Policy Research in New Delhi.

The Tata group is Indias No. 1 multinational company; they have the capacity and reputation to do such projects. This will help anchor Indias Look East policy, he said, referring to Indias attempts, begun in the early 1990s, to develop strong economic linkages with high-growth South-East Asian economies. Vietnam is one of the dynamic countries in the region and is considered as one of the major growth areas of the world, he added.
A news report on the Vietnam Investment Review website said Tata Power made the pitch to invest in the project in January, although it started showing its interest in this project in early 2012. Long Phu 2 will be one of three plants at the Long Phu thermo-electricity centre planned by the Vietnamese government through 2025, the report said, adding that the first plantLong Phu 1being built by state-run PetroVietnam, is scheduled to start commercial operations in 2015.
Tata Powers preparations indicate that the Tata group still eyes Vietnam as a destination for investment, despite the deadlock of a $5 billion integrated steel project in the central Ha Tinh province, the report said, referring to unsuccessful attempts by Tata Steel Ltd to get clearances for the plant. In 2007, Tata Steel first proposed the steel project to the Vietnamese government, but the plan has been stuck since then as the investor and the local government have failed to reach an agreement related to the site clearance cost.

According to the website of Indias external affairs ministry, Vietnam continues to be an attractive investment destination for Indian companies. As of December 2011, India has 62 investment projects with total registered capital of $234 million. If investments by Indian companies from third countries are included as well, India has 86 projects with total investment capital of $868 million.
Indian companies are investing in oil and gas exploration, mineral exploration and processing, sugar manufacturing, agro-chemicals, IT (information technology), and agricultural processing, the website said. Oil and Natural Gas Corp. Ltd s ( ONGC ) overseas investment arm ONGC Videsh Ltd , Venkateshwara Hatcheries, Philips Carbon Black Ltd and McLeod Russell (India) Ltd are some of the major Indian investors in Vietnam, it said.Tata Power wins $1.8 bn thermal power plant project in Vietnam - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*TCIE Vietnam automobile factory debuts in Da Nang*

June 11, 2013 by vovnews 





(VOV)  TCIE Vietnam Co. Ltda member company of *Malaysias *Tan Chong Motor Grouphas opened its Hoa Khanh industrial zone factory in Da Nang Citys Lien Chieu district.

TCIE Vietnam Factory is a 129,500 square metre manufacturing and assembly facility in Hoa Khanh Industrial Park, with investment capital totalling* US$40 million*. The factorys modern assembly line has an annual capacity of 65,000 cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Samsung Electronics expands investment in Bac Ninh*

Updated : 6/12/2013 3:03:33 PM




_Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung (middle) at the ground breaking ceremony of Samsung hi-tech complex in Thai Nguyen_

*Samsung Electronics Vietnam*, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Samsung Electronics of the Republic of Korea has received approval from the Government to raise its investment in northern Bac Ninh province from US$1.5 billion to US$2.5 billion. 

According to the Bac Ninh provincial Department of Planning and Investment, the added capital will be invested in another plant with special incentives. 

Samsung will continue to pay a preferential tax of *10 percent* for 30 years, with corporate income tax exemptions for the first four years and tax reductions for the next five years. The normal corporate income tax in Vietnam is 25 percent. 

Head of the provincial Department of Planning and Investment Nguyen Quoc Chung said the preferential tax was approved by the Government and related ministries and agencies. 

The province has not offered additional incentives to the investors, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Japanese businesses invest US$100 mln in Haiphong

Updated : 6/12/2013 9:23:47 AM Voice Of Vietnam





The northern port city of Hai Phong has licensed two new Japanese-funded projects with a total registered investment of nearly US$100 million.

The first project to manufacture automotive anti-vibration components and moulds has a capital of US$84 million invested by Y-TEC Vietnam Co., Ltd, a joint venture between Vietnam&#8217;s Technofront and *Yamashita Rubber of Japan*. 

The project is expected to be operational in September 2014. 

The other project, valued at US$14 million, will build a factory to process steel and nonferrous metal products. Once operational in July 2014, the factory will produce 50,000 tonnes of products per year.

The *JFE SHOJI Steel* Haiphong Company will be responsible for implementing this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Quang Ninh says yes to $2 billion hi-tech complex


Last update 19:00 | 13/06/2013 Vietnam Net





VietNamNet Bridge  The People's Committee of northern Quang Ninh Province has given the nod to co-operation between *Thailand *and Viet Nam in building a high-technology industrial complex.

At a recent meeting between the provincial people's committee and two groups, *Amata *(Thailand) and Tuan Chau, it was stated the complex was to cover 16,000ha of Quang Yen, Uong Bi districts and Ha Long City, the provincial newspaper reports.

It would provide high-tech centres, free trade zones, research and development centres, value-added products and education and urban areas.

Tuan Chau Group started 15 years ago in the province; its first project was a road linking Tuan Chau Island and National Highway 18. Now the group has 18 smaller companies operating mostly in tourism and real estate.

Amata is Thailand's leading developer and manager of industrial estates. In Viet Nam, the Amata city complex in southern Bien Hoa City has 112 factories and more than 700ha of land. It was established in 1994, Amata Group said phase 1 of the Quang Ninh project would span 500ha in Quang Yen Town at a cost of $1.5-2 billion. Phase 1 was expected to start this year's *December *and the first plant would go into operation next year.

Provincial chairman Nguyen Van Doc said Quang Ninh was lying in the northern economic hub. He said the investment was a step to convert Quang Ninh into an economic model focusing on industrial and tourism development.

Doc said the province would set up a *steering committee* for the project. Amata was understood to be working with Tuan Chau to prepare a final proposal to submit to the Government next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Now something different: Nguyen Tien Long&#8217;s &#8216;21st Century Ao Dai&#8217; photo from Rennes won the first prize at the A Glimpse of Vietnam in France

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

First steel radial tire factory to open in Da Nang

TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 06/16/2013 12:23 GMT + 7





A steel radial vehicle tire factory with an annual capacity of *600,000 tires* in Da Nang central city, the first of its kind in Vietnam, is expected to be in full operation on June 29, said a report by Vietnam News Agency (VNA).

The newspaper quoted the Vietnam National Chemical Group (Vinachem), its operator, as saying the construction of the factory began in 2011 and was built on an area of over 10 hectares in Lien Chieu Industrial Park.

The report said the factory is expected to satisfy domestic and foreign partners&#8217; radial truck tire demand.

According to VNA, the *Southern Rubber Industry *Joint Stock Company or Casumina, a Vinachem affiliate, is speeding up the construction of another radial tire factory with an annual capacity of about one million tires.


----------



## Viet

*Taiwanese company wins road contract in Quang Ninh*

16:03 | 14/06/2013 VIR





A contract worth 5.8 trillion VND (*US$300 mln*) was signed on June 13 for the construction of a road linking Ha Long City and Bach Dang Bridge in the northern province of Quang Ninh.

The project will be implemented by Taiwan&#8217;s How Yu Vietnam Construction Company following the Build-Transfer (BT) mode.

The *19.8 kilometre *road will connect directly with the Hanoi-Hai Phong Expressway. It will have four lanes and pass over eight new bridges on the way. A speed limit of 100 kilometres per hour will be set. 

Addressing the signing ceremony, Chairman of the provincial People&#8217;s Committee Do Thong urged the contractor to complete all necessary documents so that work on the project can start imminently. 

The government-funded project is scheduled for completion by *2015*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

*Vietnam, Japan look to promote science, technology ties *





Panasonic, one of Japan's businesses in Vietnam (Source: VNA)

Minister of Science and Technology Nguyen Quan has suggested that Vietnam and Japan should promote bilateral cooperation in science and technology to match potentials of both countries.

Minister Quan was speaking at a conference in Hanoi on June 19 to review achievements and prospects for cooperation between Vietnam and Japan in the field.

The event is among activities to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the diplomatic ties between the two countries.

He said besides enhancing bilateral ties within the existing cooperation framework, the two countries should also participate in multilateral cooperation mechanisms in science and technology.

He noted that since Vietnam and Japan set up their strategic partnership in 2009, bilateral cooperation has developed both on scale and in depth in various fields, including science and technology.

There are many favourable conditions for Vietnam and Japan to boost cooperation in the field, the minister emphasised, pointing out that many Vietnamese scientists have been trained in Japan, which make it easier for technological transfer between the two countries.

_Hatoyama Yukio, President of the East Asia Research Institute and former Japanese Prime Minister affirmed that science and technology has been a top priority in Vietnam-Japan strategic partnership.

He said Japan will give priority in technological transfer and human resources to areas that Vietnam wants to develop, such as nuclear power._

Participants at the conference agreed that over the past years, Vietnam and Japan have recorded commendable achievements in science and technology cooperation. The signing of an agreement on Vietnam-Japan cooperation in the field in 2006 has laid a firm legal foundation for the two countries to foster cooperation in the field, they noted.-VNA


----------



## Minjitta

Vietnam can't even build road properly. I see Vietnam economy progress are in a stage of instance noodles (instance success) no long term plans and help from government. I see more of foreign companies than local companies in Vietnam. Viet nam weren't prepare to joint WTO.


----------



## Viet

*Japan transfers rice processing technology*

Updated : 6/21/2013 10:56:35 AM





(VOV) -*Satake*, Japans leading agricultural processing and sorting machine manufacturing company, has announced plans to transfer its technology to a Vietnamese company.

The group said their cooperation agreement with Vietnams An Giang Plant Protection Joint Stock Company (AGPPS) will see the latter receive equipment and technical assistance during the four processing stages of drying, polishing, assessing, and managing rice quality.

The *agreement *aims to help AGPPS independently manufacture modern dryers capable of producing germinated brown (GABA) rice. This rice varietys abundance of amino acids is beneficial to consumers health.

As Asia is the worlds major rice production region, Satake plans to transfer its technology to local rice processing firms.


----------



## Viet

*EU pledges nearly US$1 bln in aid for Vietnam*

Updated : 6/18/2013 4:34:16 PM





(VOV) - The European Union has committed* EUR743 million* (US$965 million) in official development assistance for Vietnam in 2013, making it the country&#8217;s largest aid donor.

The EU believes that its assistance will help Vietnam accelerate reforms in legislation, public finance management, and health care, said Franz Jessen, EU ambassador to Vietnam, at a ceremony in Hanoi on June 18 to release the EU&#8217;s Green Paper 2013.

The EU will help Vietnam integrate into the region, directly support the civil society, and increase cooperation in such areas as energy, tourism, climate change, and the environment, he said.

The diplomat said total EU grants, including *non-refundable aid*, will fit in with socio-economic priorities in its socio-economic development strategy and support the Vietnamese government&#8217;s economic restructuring effort towards long-term development and social security.

The donor will allocate development aid to Vietnam&#8217;s priority areas in order to optimise the consistence between the government&#8217;s policies and development programmes, contributing to sustainable development, poverty reduction and global economic integration.

The Green Paper has examined challenges Vietnam faces to become a middle-income nation in the context of the slow global economic recovery and increased inequality. It also looked at ways to overcome these challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Terumo builds medical equipment factory in Vietnam*

Updated : 6/19/2013 11:00:31 AM





(VOV) - The Japanese *Terumo *Vietnam Ltd Company has inaugurated a medical equipment factory in Hanoi&#8217;s Quang Minh Industrial Zone.

At a ceremony on June 18, Oguma Akita, Managing Director of Terumo Group, said the *US$96 million* Terumo factory will manufacture and assemble medical machinery and equipment, especially Catheter tubes for patients suffering from heart disease.

It is expected to employ around 1,000 labourers from Vietnam and Japan. Terumo considers Vietnam as a major supplier of Catheter tubes for many countries in the world.


----------



## visom

Minjitta said:


> Vietnam can't even build road properly. I see Vietnam economy progress are in a stage of instance noodles (instance success) no long term plans and help from government. I see more of foreign companies than local companies in Vietnam. Viet nam weren't prepare to joint WTO.



Many Vietnamese in the US say the corrupt government only wants to help themselves so it's no surprise Vietnam doesn't get much government support. Still, it's difficult for Vietnam to achieve many goals with a GDP per capital (nominal) of 1,500. They need to get to $5,000 before they can start to be self sufficient and start their own investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minjitta

visom said:


> Many Vietnamese in the US say the corrupt government only wants to help themselves so it's no surprise Vietnam doesn't get much government support. Still, it's difficult for Vietnam to achieve many goals with a GDP per capital (nominal) of 1,500. They need to get to $5,000 before they can start to be self sufficient and start their own investments.


Vietnam can do a lot with $1,500.00 GPD per person if all of the GPD income are all 100% own by Vietnamese.
Corruption and mis management of the state funding will definitely will not help poor country like VIETNAM, Vietnam needed every ounce of it energy push toward it next goal.
also Vietnam government needed more action toward united the Vietnamese aboard to come back and help Vietnam in all areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VietboundaryDotCom

HO CHI MINH CITY - Vietnam's economic growth accelerated in the second quarter after the central bank cut interest rates to revive lending to businesses and rising foreign investment boosted the nations exports.


Motorcyclists ride near residential buildings under construction in a newly developed area of Hanoi. Rapid urbanisation since the communist nation switched to a market economy in the 1990s has left the country's biggest cities like Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City heavily congested due to the lack of adequate infrastructure. (AFP file photo)

Gross domestic product grew 5% in the second quarter from a year earlier, according to figures released on Thursday by the General Statistics Office in Hanoi. The economy expanded 4.9% in the first half from a year earlier, the data showed, compared with a median estimate of 5% in a Bloomberg News survey of seven economists.
Vietnam's central bank has cut its refinancing rate eight times since the beginning of 2012 to spur lending, and the government is setting up an asset management company to clear bad debt. The legislature last week voted to lower the corporate income tax rate to help businesses, while disbursed foreign investment rose 5.6% in the first half of the year to US$5.7 billion, according to the Ministry of Planning and Investment.
``This isn't going to be a strong growth year, but the economy is stabilising,'' said Gaurav Gupta, the Hanoi-based managing director at General Motors Co's Vietnam unit, citing lower interest rates and inflation than in previous years. This year should set the base for the government to take actions to drive growth faster in the future.
The dong has slipped about 0.4% this quarter, a smaller decline compared to other regional currencies including the Philippine peso and the baht. The benchmark VN index has gained almost 16% this year.
The economy expanded a revised 4.76% in the first quarter from a year earlier, and is set for a third straight year of sub-6% growth for the first time since 1988. The government targets 5.5% for this year after a 5.03% pace last year, the slowest since 1999.
Vietnam's GDP may rise 6% in 2014, according to a directive by Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung posted on the government website this week. It also urged implementing monetary policy with the aim of stabilising the currency in order to efficiently supply capital in the economy.
Exports in the first half rose 16.1% to $62.05 billion from the same period a year earlier, while imports climbed 17.4% to $63.5 billion for a trade deficit of $1.4 billion, the Statistics Office said on Thursday.
``Most of the growth is coming from the foreign-invested sector, ``said Dominic Mellor, a Hanoi-based economist at the Asian Development Bank. ``That's how Vietnam has been able to sustain its exports and, to some degree, its growth.''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanja

I think now Vietnam is bad at every aspect a country should be. Concerning education, bachelor degree is easy to get therefore there are not enough work for the huge amount of low quality worker. In the society, the gap betwwen the rich and the poor is huge. Inside the country itself, it has a lots of problem like the hatred between communist party and Vietnamese people abroad, between the rich and the poor, the media is censored, .... 
Vietnam can be good now but it is not stable!


----------



## ViXuyen

Vietnam's first billionaire, Pham Nhat Vuong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Tanja said:


> I think now Vietnam is bad at every aspect a country should be. Concerning education, bachelor degree is easy to get therefore there are not enough work for the huge amount of low quality worker. In the society, the gap betwwen the rich and the poor is huge. Inside the country itself, it has a lots of problem like the hatred between communist party and Vietnamese people abroad, between the rich and the poor, the media is censored, ....
> Vietnam can be good now but it is not stable!


That´s true, Vietnam is facing many challenges, but it is still very stable. So Vietnam is nearly free of terrorism and political violence. The Risk consulting firm Aon sees Vietnam as stable and safe as West Europe.

Aon Crisis Management

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

Fresh Technology to 10 years
Japan has been transferred to Vietnam agricultural preservation technology, food ( CAS ) is now the most modern. Farm Fresh seafood is delicious to 99.7 % compared to last time during harvest up to 10 years

Fresh Technology to 10 years
10 years is still as fresh as this is a modern technology, can cost up to millions of dollars. Coming up if successful, believe that not only watermelon, other agricultural products can be stored for several months, next few years could the Minister of Science and Technology Nguyen Quan many years, farmers are falling into.

The agricultural commodities, especially fruit, frequent Chinese traders price pressure. Watermelon, lychee more time to sell off, dumped as dull amThong through international cooperation, ABI Corporation (Japan ) has transferred technology to Vietnam CAS ( Cells Alive System). This is a very modern technology, can cost up to millions of dollars. Coming up if successful, believe that not only watermelon, other agricultural products can be stored for several months, able to a few years, Minister of Science and Technology Nguyen Quan Tran Ngoc Lan noiTheo, Vice Director of the Institute of Development Studies ( Ministry of Science and Technology ), person in charge of the project, CAS is a technology that works on the principle of combining rapid freezing at temperatures of 45 ° C with magnetic, object is frozen seafood, agricultural, food Japanese scientists have proven in practice, after 1 to 2 years, even 10 years depending on the product, preservation of food after fresh quality was 99.7 % compared to the harvested.

That was today put on a fish, crawfish, litchi, tangerine, mushrooms, 1 year later, 2 years later still as new. While in Vietnam, over fruit preservatives to be at best only 2 months. 2 Rice after 1 year of acne. And in Japan, fruit up to 5 years, Rice has 10 years of natural health, Vietnam Lan for his own bietViec CAS technology can be seen as an incredible event because this is very new technology in the field of preservation of agricultural technology, seafood, food but not all countries have access to. Mr. Norio Owada, ABI Chairman (Japan ), at the same time as the patent for technology that I look forward to CAS CAS technology transfer in Vietnam will help agricultural workers, fishermen, or livestock who have a better life. 

Fruit exports, without preservation techniques will quickly damage, Meanwhile the price will be lower. Vietnam When using our technology, you can put the ingredients or products to the neighboring countries and other countries in the world with a higher price. That is why the Japanese chose Vietnam is the 8th of this technology transfer \. Farmers will not have to worry about depreciation harvest scene Jade Picture Winners difficult problem for farmers nghiepTheo Tran Ngoc Lan, Vietnam's agricultural products have a very high competitive advantage for food tropical flavor, quality, delicious colors consumers in developed countries favored. In addition to the major export products , catfish, tuna, shrimp, More than 50 kinds of specialty fruits , logan, dragon, mango, mangosteen, duaQua transfer and cooperation will be divided into 3 phases. 

The first step ( 2013 2014 ), construction of technology centers CAS, 3 products were selected as test litchi, shrimp and tuna. Stage 2 ( 2015 2016 ) to CAS technology transfer in some seafood business, agricultural products in Vietnam, Phase 3 will transfer equipment manufacture CAS in Vietnam, and establish joint venture production and export of agricultural products, seafood, Vietnam food with CAS technology ( with Japan and other countries ) CAS Laboratories went into operation in late June. Mr. Lan share our desire CAS technology will contribute to the technological innovation in the field of post-harvest technology to solve a difficult problem in the development of commercial agriculture , which is preserved seafood and tropical agricultural products and export to Vietnam to serve people is sinhHien season so we choose fabrics are first tested products. Immediate goal, will be preserved in 6 months. 

*Then, towards litchi can store over 1 year. *That is coming, not only consumers can buy lychee specialty food year round that can make exporting to the U.S. and European countries, Mr. Lan says. CAS 33 countries, territory recognized CAS technology is patented in Japan and is applied in many seafood businesses, meat and poultry, agricultural, Food in Japan. Worldwide, patents of CAS technology is recognized in 22 countries, territories and the EU ( 11 countries ). Today, CAS is applied in the U.S. ( tuna ), Canada ( fruit blueberries ), Mexico ( avocado and mango ), Ireland and the UK ( seafood, tuna ), Korea 
Fresh Technology to 10 years | DBV | VietNam News





From now,people can eat VN sweet litchi every day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

First the good side


*Vietnam Sees Massive Foreign Investment Over Past Decade, Replacing China As Asia's New Manufacturing Hot Spot*


By Sophie Song
on June 12 2013 2:13 PM
International Business Times






_Laborers work at a garment factory owned by Singaporeans outside Hanoi. Reuters/Kham_


Vietnam has replaced China and Taiwan as the newest favorite location of companies setting up overseas manufacturing operations, owing to its open economic policies, geographical position, political and economic stability, and, most importantly, abundant and cheap labor resources.

Samsung (KRX:005935), the South Korean electronics giant, plans to raise its investment in the northern Vietnamese province of Bac Ninh by two thirds, to $2.5 billion, according to Quartz. It is also building a $2 billion-plus factory in Thai Nguyen province to manufacture mobile phones, cameras and laptops -- the first of two plants that will eventually make up a $3.2 billion manufacturing complex.

Previously, China, Hong Kong and Taiwan were known for their cheap labor, and many foreign companies chose to manufacture their products in these regions. The most well-known is Foxconn (TPE:2354), a Taiwanese company with productions in mainland China that makes the iPhone for Apple (Nasdaq:AAPL).

Now, however, the cost of labor is on the rise in China, and the country is thus not as competitive as before in low-cost electronics, according to Quartz. Further, Foxconn is planning to invest in researching its own products instead of just manufacturing for Apple, as the profit margin for a manufacturer is very small. 

Vietnam, on the other hand, is offering foreign companies many incentives to invest, not just low-cost labor. Samsung is given huge tax breaks -- 10 percent corporate income tax versus a standard 25 percent. The country is also stable politically and has a young and increasingly well-educated workforce. In 2012, Samsung invested $11.3 billion in Vietnam and exported $12.5 billion worth of goods.

Vietnam is offering such incentives for good reason -- Samsung&#8217;s plants already provide work for 24,000 people and have created an ecosystem of suppliers and subcontractors who employ another 50,000, Quartz reports.

Investment in Vietnam has grown tremendously. Foreign investment was virtually nonexistent a decade ago, according to a report by the U.S. Department of State on the 2013 Investment Climate Statement on Vietnam, but, over the last five years, it has been around $10 billion to $11 billion a year.

In 2011, 208 Japanese companies set up operations in Vietnam, investing more than $1.8 billion. In 2010, 114 Japanese companies came to Vietnam and invested $2 billion, according to the Financial Times.

Cheap wages are attractive to export-focused manufacturers like Bridgestone Corp (TYO:5108), the world&#8217;s largest tire maker, and Panasonic Corporation (TYO:6752), the electronics group. Whereas unskilled workers in China now make $300 per month, Vietnamese workers receive half to a third of that amount. In addition, China&#8217;s yuan has been on a steady rise, making investment less attractive there.

While Vietnam offers an attractive environment for investment, the country is not without its drawbacks, from the point of the view of foreign investors. In addition to widespread corruption, red tape and high inflation, Vietnam&#8217;s infrastructure is still underdeveloped, the Financial Times reports. 








_Sophie Song
Sophie writes about emerging markets in Asia, and is particularly interested in foreign investment in the Southeast Asian economies. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Now the bad side...interesting, many economics articles about Vietnamese economy are writen by Chinese.



*Vietnam's Economy: Stimulus A 'Sugar High' That Won't Last Or Fix The Banking Problem*


_By Moran Zhang
on June 28 2013 6:11 AM
International Business Times
_





_Fruits are displayed for sale at the Hom market in Hanoi June 27, 2013. Vietnam will strive for annual growth of 6 percent in 2014, accelerating from 5.5 percent projected for this year, and aims to boost investment and reduce bad debts, the government said on Thursday. Reuters_


Vietnam, the Southeast Asian country viewed by many foreign investors as the mini-China, reported stronger growth for the second quarter on Thursday. But there&#8217;s nothing worth celebrating.

Fruits are displayed for sale at the Hom market in Hanoi June 27, 2013. Vietnam will strive for annual growth of 6 percent in 2014, accelerating from 5.5 percent projected for this year, and aims to boost investment and reduce bad debts, the government said on Thursday. Reuters


Vietnam&#8217;s statistical office said gross domestic product grew by 5 percent between April and June, up from 4.9 percent in the first quarter. However, the pick-up in growth from the first quarter does not mean that underlying conditions are improving.

Even taking the data at face value, they show that Vietnam is on track to grow by about 5 percent this year, which would be unchanged from last year. This compares with average growth over the past two decades of around 7.5 percent a year. The government has targeted economic growth of 5.5 percent for 2013.

Moreover, the uptick in the growth rate is more or less the product of a looser monetary-policy stance.

Vietnam&#8217;s central bank has cut its lending rate eight times (by a cumulative 800 basis points) in little more than a year as it has looked to spur bank lending and boost consumption after economic growth had fallen to a 13-year low of 5.03 percent in 2012. The refinancing rate is now at 7 percent and analysts at Standard Chartered are looking for another rate cut of 50 basis points -- to 6.5 percent -- next quarter if policymakers remain comfortable with the inflation outlook.

Vietnam is struggling with a host of economic woes, including sluggish domestic demand, a banking sector weighed down with high levels of toxic debt and record numbers of bankruptcies. But rate cuts alone will not rescue the economy. By pursuing a stimulus strategy, Vietnam aggravates long-term problems. It's akin to giving the country, and the markets, a sugar high. It may cause a jolt of activity, but that will be replaced by the reality that the underlying problems aren't being addressed.

Vietnam's inflation hit 6.69 percent year-on-year in June, official figures showed Tuesday, marking the first increase in eight months after the government cut interest rates. That&#8217;s up from 6.35 percent in May. The government has an official inflation target of about 8 percent this year but it has hoped to keep it between 6 percent and 6.5 percent.

The main cause of the slowdown has been problems in the banking sector. As Capital Economics pointed out in a note, nonperforming loans have risen sharply, and the country is now experiencing a severe credit crunch. Credit is now growing in single figures for the year-ago period, and below the pace of nominal GDP growth.

The authorities are trying to clean-up the banking system. Earlier this year, the government announced it would be setting up a debt asset management company to take over bad loans from indebted banks. The &#8220;bad bank,&#8221; or the Vietnam Asset Management Company, will be a 100 percent state-owned company whose aim, according to the central bank, is to &#8220;solve the bad debts and promote reasonable credit growth in the economy.&#8221;

But key questions remain about where the money will come from, whether a company with 500 billion dong ($24 million) will be able to unravel bad debts of hundreds of trillions of dong in the banking system, and how to implement it.

The central bank said the VAMC would buy bad debts with its own capital or through the issue of &#8220;special bonds,&#8221; which will pay no interest and may be used to obtain refinancing loans from the central bank. Economists, however, remain skeptical about the plan. The trick that makes all books look beautiful is attractive for now, but is just a very short-term solution.

&#8220;Until the banking sector is fixed and credit starts to flow more freely, growth is likely to remain subdued,&#8221; Gareth Leather, an economist with Capital Economics, said in a note.

Recently, the IMF cut its 2013 GDP growth forecast for Vietnam to 5.2 percent from 5.8 percent and highlighted the need for the government to follow through on reforms. Earlier this month, HSBC also slashed Vietnam&#8217;s GDP growth forecast for this year from 5.5 percent to 5.1 percent.

While problems in the banking sector will continue to weigh on the economy, there are some encouraging signs. The export sector is continuing to perform well. Exports in the first half rose 16.1 percent to $62.05 billion from the same period a year earlier, while imports climbed 17.4 percent to $63.5 billion for a trade deficit of $1.4 billion, the Statistics Office said Thursday.

&#8220;Increasingly, this is not only in low-end goods such as textiles, but also in higher value-added sectors, such as in the assembly of electronic consumer items,&#8221; Leather said, adding that exports should continue to grow at a decent pace over the next couple of years despite the likelihood that global demand will remain weak.


Moran Zhang




_Moran Zhang is a finance and economics reporter at The International Business Times. Her work has appeared in the Wall Street Journal Digital Network&#8217;s MarketWatch._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

I just read on the news today, Vinamilk has received approval from FDA for export to the U.S. This is fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

US to establish global health security center in Vietnam 


Last Updated: Tuesday, June 18, 2013 12:15:00
Thanh Nien






Vietnam's Health Minister Nguyen Thi Kim Tien (L) and the US Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius at June 17 signing ceremony for the countries' new expanded agreement to cooperate on healthcare.

Vietnam will host one of two global health security centers the US plans to establish to combat new epidemics, under an agreement signed by the two countries on Monday.

Vietnamese Health Minister Nguyen Thi Kim Tien made the announcement at a ceremony where she signed the agreement with the US Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius, Vietnam News Agency reported.

Sebelius signed the agreement on the first day of her two-day visit to Vietnam.

According to Tien, Vietnam was chosen for its healthcare system, which the US deems to be quite good.
Moreover, the country successfully curbed the SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) epidemic in 2003, while its influenza A/H5N1 (bird flu) fatality rate is lower than other countries in the Southeast Asia, she said.

The new agreement, which expands upon the one the two countries signed more than five years ago, also prioritizes preventive medicine and combating HIV/AIDS, the minister was quoted as saying.

Since June 2004, Vietnam has been one of the 15 countries to receive aid from the US.s Emergency Plan for AIDS Relief, the report said.

Approximately *US$93 million* in funds from the program has been sent to local government agencies in Vietnam, according to the news report, adding that the funding accounted for a majority of Vietnams budget dedicated to fighting and preventing HIV/AIDS.

The US has also supported Vietnam in preventive health field, including helping the latter produce flu vaccines in preparation for epidemics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Japan helps Vietnam produce rubella vaccine


01/07/2013 | 21:29:03
Vietnam Plus




_rubella vaccine (source: internet)_


The Japanese Government will provide Vietnam with rubella&#8211;measles combined vaccine production technology as part of its Strategy on Global Health Diplomacy issued by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in May.

Accordingly, an official development assistance (ODA)-funded vaccine production system will be built in Vietnam by 2018, using technology from Japan&#8217;s Kitasato Daiichi Sankyo Vaccine.

Kitasato Daiichi Sankyo Vaccine will also assign its researchers and technicians to Vietnam&#8217;s Centre for Research and Production of Vaccines (POLYVAC) for joint vaccine production and research on the mass production of this vaccine.

According to Japanese experts, Vietnam needs 2.5 million doses of the vaccine every year to inoculate children.

Rubella cases in Southeast Asia have been on the increase in recent years. Most regional countries however, are unable to produce their own vaccine against the disease.

Under the strategy, Japan will coordinate with countries to improve maternal and child health as well as adopt policies to cope with infectious diseases in developing countries.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NiceGuy

MHI plans Hanoi plane parts plant
KYODO
JUL 5, 2013 ARTICLE HISTORY PRINT SHARE
Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. plans to build a second aircraft parts plant in Vietnam by next summer, company officials said Friday.

The new plant will be adjacent to its existing facility in Hanoi and produce components for the Boeing 777 jumbo jet that are currently being made at Nagoya Aerospace Systems Works.

The Nagoya facility will focus on producing components for Boeing Co.s 787 because the U.S. aircraft giant plans to expand B-787 production.

The plant in Hanoi produces components for the smaller Boeing 737 using 200 Vietnamese employees. The addition of the second plant will boost its Vietnamese payroll to about 300.MHI plans Hanoi plane parts plant | The Japan Times

When flying on boeing 777,pls dont forget that VN also make some parts of it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

NiceGuy said:


> MHI plans Hanoi plane parts plant
> KYODO
> JUL 5, 2013 ARTICLE HISTORY PRINT SHARE
> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. plans to build a second aircraft parts plant in Vietnam by next summer, company officials said Friday.
> 
> The new plant will be adjacent to its existing facility in Hanoi and produce components for the Boeing 777 jumbo jet that are currently being made at Nagoya Aerospace Systems Works.
> 
> The Nagoya facility will focus on producing components for Boeing Co.s 787 because the U.S. aircraft giant plans to expand B-787 production.
> 
> The plant in Hanoi produces components for the smaller Boeing 737 using 200 Vietnamese employees. The addition of the second plant will boost its Vietnamese payroll to about 300.MHI plans Hanoi plane parts plant | The Japan Times
> 
> When flying on boeing 777,pls dont forget that VN also make some parts of it


The Mitsubishi plant in Hai Phong only assembles wing flaps shipped from Japan; they do not fabricate the parts in Viet Nam. Japan again does not play ball.


----------



## hurt

Viet said:


> Japan helps Vietnam produce rubella vaccine
> 
> 
> 01/07/2013 | 21:29:03
> Vietnam Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _rubella vaccine (source: internet)_
> 
> 
> The Japanese Government will provide Vietnam with rubella&#8211;measles combined vaccine production technology as part of its Strategy on Global Health Diplomacy issued by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe in May.
> 
> Accordingly, an official development assistance (ODA)-funded vaccine production system will be built in Vietnam by 2018, using technology from Japan&#8217;s Kitasato Daiichi Sankyo Vaccine.
> 
> Kitasato Daiichi Sankyo Vaccine will also assign its researchers and technicians to Vietnam&#8217;s Centre for Research and Production of Vaccines (POLYVAC) for joint vaccine production and research on the mass production of this vaccine.
> 
> According to Japanese experts, Vietnam needs 2.5 million doses of the vaccine every year to inoculate children.
> 
> Rubella cases in Southeast Asia have been on the increase in recent years. Most regional countries however, are unable to produce their own vaccine against the disease.
> 
> Under the strategy, Japan will coordinate with countries to improve maternal and child health as well as adopt policies to cope with infectious diseases in developing countries.-VNA



I think you dont konw your pic show that made by Beijing tiantan Biological Produets Co.Ltd.


----------



## EastSea

hurt said:


> I think you dont konw your pic show that made by Beijing tiantan Biological Produets Co.Ltd.



rubella vaccine (source: internet), don't understand you what does this photo means ? we can produce vaccine by yourself with help of Japan Govt, not depend from importing from China, 

you are really low IQ chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hurt

EastSea said:


> rubella vaccine (source: internet), don't understand you what does this photo means ? we can produce vaccine by yourself with help of Japan Govt, not depend from importing from China,
> 
> you are really low IQ chinese.



I think realy low IQ are peoples of a Country cant develop so easy vaccine by themself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

hurt said:


> I think realy low IQ are peoples of a Country cant develop so easy vaccine by themself


We were busy to liberated the south and kicked Chinese out of Laos-camb, just didnt have time to make those vaccines.

anyway, making more vacine cant help low IQ and coward like you guys to take back Taiwan and with just tiny littoral water (coz China deep water is under US occupation) ur poor navy will remain suck forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

hurt said:


> I think you dont konw your pic show that made by Beijing tiantan Biological Produets Co.Ltd.


You are right. The pic was taken from the website, just illustrating the vaccine. The article was shown without picture.


----------



## EastSea

hurt said:


> I think realy low IQ are peoples of a Country cant develop so easy vaccine by themself



Don't lie kid, China copied and produce only, same as Vietnam. Vaccine developed by white men, not chinese. 

You are too low IQ liar.

The MMR vaccine is an immunization vaccine against measles, mumps, and rubella (also called German measles). It is a mixture of live attenuated viruses of the three diseases, administered via injection. It was first developed by Maurice Hilleman while at Merck.[1]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AViet

In history, vaccination method was first developed in either China or India, then spread to Turkey before reaching Europe.

I think you have wasted too much time here to insult each other. Please come back to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Mazda exports cars to Laos


Updated : 7/2/2013 5:23:42 PM







(VOV) -The first batch of Mazda 2, Mazda 3, and CX-5 automobile products assembled in Vietnam will be shipped to Laos on July 14 as per a contract signed by the parties involved last week.

Mazda Vietnam is interested in broadening their exports to other left-hand drive Southeast Asian countries like Cambodia and Myanmar.

Mazda Vietnam is planning to export 300 vehicles in 2013, growing to 3,000 by 2014 and hitting 15,000 in 2020.

The Mazda 2 is the first of its kind assembled by Vina Mazda, a plant based in Quang Nam province&#8217;s Chu Lai Open Economic Zone.

Japan&#8217;s Mazda Group has 15 international manufacturing and assembling plants around the world. Vina Mazda was established two years ago as a member of the Truong Hai Auto Joint Stock Company (THACO).

THACO CEO Tran Ba Duong says Mazda&#8217;s Vietnamese output has consistently risen since its beginnings, reaching 3,000 this year. It now claims 5.4% of total market share and ranks fifth among members of the Vietnam Automobile Manufacturers&#8217; Association (VAMA).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Just a small step for some, but a huge improvement of life for others.



NGO builds 25 houses in flood-prone Mekong province

MINH PHAT
UPDATED : 07/04/2013 16:22 GMT + 7







Non-governmental organization Habitat for Humanity (HFH) Vietnam has kicked off its Mekong Big Builds to build 25 houses for disadvantaged families in flood-prone areas of Tien Giang Province by the middle of next month.

The Mekong Big Builds is hosted by HFH Vietnam and its local government partners with the participation of 200 volunteers from New Zealand, the US, Japan, China, the UK, Australia, Singapore and Vietnam. They will build up to 25 houses during the week of August 4-10, 2013.

The houses are estimated to cost around VND50 million (US$2,400) each. Habitat for Humanity Vietnam will finance VND40 million of the cost of each home while the local government partners and future homeowners together will contribute the remaining VND10 million.

The future homeowners will be building their own homes side-by-side the international volunteers who will live and work for a week amidst the quaint and sparsely populated Mekong Delta farming community.

The Mekong Big Builds is part of the regional Habitat for Humanity initiative and will take place again in Cambodia in November this year.

An opening ceremony to kick start the program was held in Tien Giang on July 1. Ms. Vo Thi Tuyet -- the Secretary General of Tien Giang Union of Friendship Organizations -- announced that pre-building preparations and budgets are completed and the families and volunteers are ready to start building.

Kelly Koch, Habitat for Humanity Vietnam&#8217;s Country Director extended a heartfelt thank you to the Habitat&#8217;s local and home partners.

&#8220;I would like to thank Habitat for Humanity Vietnam and its local government partners for supporting the building of decent homes for 25 families so that we can all settle down and live better lives,&#8221; said Huynh Nhi Ha, a 37-year-old single mother and future home owner.

Huynh Nhi Ha, who suffers from heart disease, lives with her 3 children in a 32-square-meter house made of untreated wood, corrugated metal walls and thatched roof. Out of her US$105 monthly income, she pays US$24 in rent and US$48 for her daughters&#8217; school fees. The remaining money is spent on food, electricity and water, leaving barely enough to buy medicine for her heart disease.

Habitat for Humanity Vietnam began operations in 2001 in the central Da Nang City to provide low cost housing, water and sanitation solutions to marginalized households. HFH Vietnam has implemented projects in more than ten provinces across Vietnam to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

Is this diesel engine block? Produced by Quang Trung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

EastSea said:


> Don't lie kid, China copied and produce only, same as Vietnam. Vaccine developed by white men, not chinese.
> 
> You are too low IQ liar.
> 
> The MMR vaccine is an immunization vaccine against measles, mumps, and rubella (also called German measles). It is a mixture of live attenuated viruses of the three diseases, administered via injection. It was first developed by Maurice Hilleman while at Merck.[1]



The vaccine was developed by a group of multicultural people. That's everyone involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

WB forecasts 5.3% growth for Vietnam

_Updated : 7/12/2013 5:31:51 PM
Voice of Vietnam_







(VOV) - Weighing domestic and global trends, the World Bank has predicted that Vietnams economy is likely to grow at a moderate rate of around 5.3% in 2013 and edge up 5.4% in 2014.

In its economic outlook update released on July 12, the bank said Vietnams macroeconomic conditions continue to improve as its economy enters the third year of relative stability.

*Slow growth*

Vietnams moderate inflation, stable exchange rates, increased reserves, and limited risks are attempting to end the recurring episodes of macroeconomic instability that began in 2007.






Inflation has fallen from a peak of 23% in August 2011 to 6.7% in June 2013, and is predicted to amount to approximately 8.2% by the years end.

The bank was careful to warn that macroeconomic stability, in the absence of broad structural reforms, has not been sufficient to rebound from the lingering spell of slow economic growth.

Policymakers have devoted almost the entirety of their efforts to stabilising the economy, implicitly hoping the success of that endeavour would automatically jumpstart growth. The growth slump defies their hope.

Growth has failed to breach the 6% benchmark for the sixth consecutive year and 2013s economic growth estimates are the second slowest since the early 1990s. Efforts to stimulate the economy through tax breaks and accommodative monetary policy have suffered diminishing returns that do not justify widening fiscal deficits and new contingent liabilities.

The World Bank warned that without accelerating structural reforms, especially in the banking and State-owned business sectors, Vietnam faces the risk of a prolonged period of slow growth.
*
FDI attraction*

The WB confirmed that while foreign direct investment remains high, its percentage share of the economy is progressively declining.

Disbursed FDI has hovered between US$10.5-11.5 billion over the past five years, indicating foreign investors continued commitment to Vietnam, undeterred by problems of macroeconomic instability or slowdown in structural reforms.

Disbursed FDI as a share of GDP, however, has steadily fallen from a peak of 12% of GDP in 2008 to 7% in 2012.

Despite a falling FDI/GDP ratio, and continued macroeconomic problems, Vietnam is still considered one of East Asias most attractive destinations for foreign investors, largely on account of its low wages, demographical potential, ideal location, and political stability.

According to the 2012/13 ASEAN Business Outlook Survey conducted by AmCham Singapore and the US Chamber of Commerce, Vietnam comfortably remains the most popular location for Southeast Asian expansion ahead of second-placed Thailand, Singapore, and the Philippines.

Similarly, the Singapore Business Federations 2012/13 National Business Survey showed that Vietnam is its members second most favoured overseas investment destination, after Myanmar. Traditional powerhouses like China and India have seen their popularity ebb.

Indonesia and Thailand are close on Vietnams heels in the race for federation members investment.

*Impressive exports*

Vietnams exports show no sign of weakening, demonstrating their resilience to domestic problems. Exports grew at a rate of 16% during the first four months of 2013, consolidating the 34.2% and 18.2% rates in 2011 and 2012 respectively.

While commodity exports are declining due to falling prices, Vietnams traditional labour-intensive manufacturing exportssuch as garments, footwear, and furniturecontinue to sustain rapid growth.

Of particular note is the boom enjoyed by hi-tech and high value product exports. Cell phones and parts, computers, electronics and accessories, and automobile parts emerged as 2012s largest and fastest growing export commodities.

Vietnams cell phone and accessories exports were worth US$12.7 billion in 2012, compared to rices US$3.7 billion, seafoods US$6.1 billion, and footwears US$7.3 billion.

Cell phone and accessories exports are expected to exceed US$18 billion this year, overtaking garments as the countrys most lucrative export items.

The WB study revealed the quiet but significant ten-year transformation of Vietnams export orientations. Crude oil and agriculture including rice, which accounted for 44% of Vietnams total export value in 2002, saw their share plummet to 19% by 2012.

The share of low-value manufacturing exports (garments and footwear) also fell from 27% to 20% during the same period. High-value export items, negligible in 2002, now account for more than a fifth of Vietnams exports.

*Challenges*

WB Lead Economist Deepak K. Mishra reiterated slow structural reform could undermine investors trust and hamper Vietnams growth prospects.

Slower growth may intensify demand for loosening monetary and fiscal policies further, a response that risks stoking inflationary pressure and reversing the recent gains in macroeconomic stability.

The banking systems tenuous health constrains the effectiveness of monetary easing. The private sector has yet to see the effects of recent interest rate cuts on lending and capital flow. Small and medium-sized enterprises continue to complain about their limited access to bank loans.

Credit activity is subdued. Banks reluctance to lend in the face of increased risks has combined with dwindling credit demand arising from weaker business prospects. Under such circumstances, the impact of further monetary easing on growth is likely to be limited, but could compound credit quality concerns and foster macroeconomic instability.

Vietnams economy remains susceptible to global economic fluctuations. Its declining revenue performance and rising public debt leaves little room for significant counter-cyclical policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

World Bank Says Vietnams Forex Reserves at 2.8 Months of Import

Vietnams foreign currency reserve has climbed to the equivalent 2.8 months of imports in the first quarter of 2013, according to the World Bank. 

Vietnams foreign currency reserve has climbed to the equivalent 2.8 months of imports in the first quarter of 2013, versus 2.2 months in Q1/2012 and 1.6 months two years earlier, the local newswire Danviet.vn reported, citing the latest report by the World Bank. 

The WB says the countrys foreign reserves improved in the first months of the year thanks to balance of payments surplus of about 9.3 percent of its GDP (current account surplus of 5.9 percent GDP and capital account surplus of 5.8 percent GDP). 

On May 11, Vietnams prime minister said forex reserve has increased to $30 billion at the beginning of 2013 from $20 billion a year back. The volume was sufficient to cover 12 weeks of imports, the PM then said. 

Earlier, the National Finance Supervisory Commission (NFSC) estimated that the countrys forex reserve rose to the equivalent 13-14 weeks of imports. According to the NFSC, the central bank bought large volume of dollars from most credit institutions at VND20,850 per US dollar ahead of the Lunar New Year holiday, raising the countrys foreign exchange reserve to the record high level. 

Vietnams forex reserve has surged after falling off from $20.7 billion in 2008. The Southeast Asian country was estimated to have bought $10 billion for forex reserve in 2012. 

Intellasia East Asia News - World Bank Says Vietnam's Forex Reserves at 2.8 Months of Import

--------------------------

My take:. 2012 was the turning point for Viet Nam's trade balance. Often, Viet Nam would incur a trade deficit of $10 billion/year. In 2012, Vietnam incur a trade surplus ( less than 1 billion) for the first time in 20 years. My prediction is that if Viet Nam continue to at least have a trade deficit of less than $4 billion/year, Viet Nam will add $5 billion/year to her FOREX. For the first 6 months of 2013, Vietnam has incurred a trade deficit of $1.4 billions so keeping the trade deficit to less than $4 billion in 2013 is doable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

McDonalds to bring Big Mac to Vietnam
By Jeremy Grant in Singapore


Vietnam is finally set to get its first taste of the Big Mac after US burger chain McDonalds said it would open its first outlet in the communist-run country early next year.
The Illinois-based company said it had appointed a Vietnamese businessman, Henry Nguyen, an overseas Vietnamese who returned to the country a decade ago, as developmental licensee to build the [McDonalds] brand


The first outlet would be in Ho Chi Minh City, the commercial hub. McDonalds said the menu would include the Big Mac sandwich, cheeseburgers and fries.
The move, which makes Vietnam the 38th Asian country in which McDonalds operates, highlights how the country is fast becoming one of the most attractive consumer markets in southeast Asia, even as its economy is among the worst performing.
In February, Starbucks, the US coffee chain, opened its first outlet, also in Ho Chi Minh City, increasing its presence across Asia to 12 countries.
Other US chains already in Vietnam include Subway and Yum! Brands KFC and Pizza Hut. Jollibee, the largest fast food group in the Philippines, is expanding in Vietnam through a joint venture with the owner of Highlands Coffee, Vietnams leading upmarket coffee shop chain.


The entry of McDonald's also marks the arrival of arguably the most iconic of US food brands decades after the end of the Vietnam war.
US food and drinks products were popular in the former South Vietnam until the war ended with communist victory in 1975, forcing companies like Coca-Cola to abandon the market.
Coca-Cola and rival Pepsi re-established themselves in the mid 1990s. McDonalds never had a presence in South Vietnam.
The company first looked at Vietnam over a decade ago, but lack of a domestic source of beef cattle and poor supply chain infrastructure meant the market was not suitable.

The companys strong association with US culture also caused problems. In the mid-1990s, the peoples committee of the city of Hanoi, the Vietnamese capital, briefly banned McDonalds from the city.
The contract with Mr Nguyen, who once flipped burgers at a McDonalds while a student in the US, was the result of a rigorous selection process that began years ago, the company said.McDonald&rsquo;s to bring Big Mac to Vietnam - FT.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Welcome to our farm in Nghe An. This farm has over 30,000 cows and planning to have 137,000 cows by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

not easy to master German language, but it is worth learning.



Teaching German in Vietnamese schools

Updated : 7/17/2013 6:24:30 PM Voice of Vietnam






(VOV) -German Ambassador to Vietnam, Jutta Frasch and Vietnamese Minister of Education and Training, Pham Vu Luan on July 17 signed a cooperative agreement on teaching German as a first or second language in selected Vietnamese schools.

Under the agreement, students in these schools will be equipped with sufficient knowledge about German language, literature and culture to attend preparatory universities or directly apply for universities in Germany.

The signing is part of the "Schools: Partners for the Future" initiative (PASCH) launched by the German Embassy in Vietnam in coordination with the Central Agency for Schools Abroad (ZfA), Goethe Institute (GI), the German Academic Exchange Service (DAAD) and the Educational Exchange Service of the Standing Conference of the Ministers of Education and Cultural Affairs of the Länder in the Federal Republic of Germany (PAD).

PASCH is a global network of some 1,500 schools that place a high value on German and over 1,400 Vietnamese students in schools in Hanoi, Haiphong and Ho Chi Minh City are learning German within the network.

Earlier, in May, 2007 the Vietnamese Ministry of Education and Training and the German Embassy in Vietnam had agreed upon a pilot project to teach German as a second language in several secondary and high schools in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me


----------



## BoXilai

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me



You and false flaggers can makes threads likes that and discuss/satisfy yourself,... For people who doesn't lives in Southeast Asia, they will look into territorial conflicts and the expansion of China. Certainly, they will care of countries which has direct conflicts on East Vietnam Sea instead of China's vassals, false flaggers or yes-mans.


----------



## NiceGuy

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me


Bcz most of the news in this threat are posted by VNese and PDF's mod saw that it may be an interesting thread, so its allowed to stay as sticky thread 

back to the topic



> *Budget deficit higher than expected*
> 
> The State budget deficit was estimated to hit 92.39 trillionVND (4.35 billion USD) in the first half of this year, equal to 57 percent of the annual plan set by the National Assembly, the Ministry of Finance (MoF) announced at a July 19 conference in Hanoi.
> 
> Addressing the conference, which reviewed the ministry's performance in the first half of the year and plan for the remaining months, head of MoF's Administrative Office Nguyen Duc Chi reported that the country's total budget collection in the first half reached 356.52 trillion VND (16.58 billion USD).
> 
> The sum, he said, was an equivalent to a 4.5 percent rise against the same period last year, meeting 43.7 percent of the annual target.
> 
> He also reported that domestic revenues only met 43.3 percent of the yearly target - the lowest level seen at this stage in the past four years.
> 
> The country's total expenditure in the period surged 7.5 percent from last year, reaching 448.91 trillion VND (20.88 billion USD) and meeting 45.9 percent of the annual target.
> 
> Of this amount, spending for socio-economic development and administrative management rose 11.6 percent against the same period last year, while payment for foreign aid was up 2.8 percent year-on-year.
> 
> The ministry estimated that this year's State budget collection would be cut by 17.613 trillion VND (819.2 million USD) due to tax exemptions and extensions.
> 
> To support businesses throughout the economic slowdown, the finance ministry has extended and reduced corporate income tax (CIT), value added tax (VAT), environmental protection tax and land lease fees for a number of firms.
> 
> Chi said that the Government's measures to support production and business had allowed more than 40,520 new firms to be set up in the first half of the year, raising the number of firms in the country to 457,343, up 9.5 percent over the same period last year. Among the newly-established firms, 249 were State-owned firms, 542 foreign invested firms and 39,732 private firms.
> 
> He said this is a good signal in the context of the economic slowdown, adding that the number of firms ceasing operation during the first half of the year was 24,931, of which 202 were State-owned and 269 were foreign invested.
> 
> For the second half of the year, Chi said that the finance ministry would continue to coordinate with other relevant ministries and agencies to study and map out suitable tax policies to help boost production and increase the competitiveness of firms and their products.
> 
> "Together with better controlling to avoid tax fraud, the Ministry of Finance will focus on removing difficulties for businesses, helping them deal with inventories and non-performing loans, enlarging markets and increase production and business," he said.
> 
> The ministry will also quickly finalise this year's expenditure plan on infrastructure construction, investment capital and Government bond capital to bolster consumption, helping producers remove inventories.-VNA
> Budget deficit higher than expected -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me




You can create a same thread about Indonesia's economic, if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soryu

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why Vietnam Economic progress get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me



You can try it too, create your theard and bring up news ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> Sometimes i wonder why *Vietnam Economic progress* get a different attention in PDF forum, even Singapore and Indonesia from the same ASEAN region in which both have a more larger and complex economics situations doesn't have the same attention. Anyone can explain that to me


you are right. Indonesia economy is the biggest in the region, hence deserves more attentions by other members. I can´t explain why, either. I can suggest you post more interesting news about your country to attract more views.

@Hu Songshan, I support the idea to make Indonesia economy thread to a sticky one.


----------



## Viet

pictures of the VN president visit to Washington







_arrived in Washington_






_with US foreign Secretary Kerry 
_





_meeting with US Trade Representative Penny Pritzker in Washington DC 
_





_meeting with US congressmen 
_





_with International Monetary Fund (IMF) Managing Director Christine Lagarde_






_on a ASEAN-US forum
_





_on a forum of TPP Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Mercedes-Benz opens the modern paint factory

_July 19, 2013
Vietnam Breaking News_












To cater for the assembly of cars in Vietnam, Mercedes-Benz has officially launched the advanced electro-dip coating facility on the morning of July 17 in Go Vap District, HCMC.

Starting from November, 2011, the facility was built on an area of &#8203;&#8203;5,000 square meters with a total investment of US$10 million and located on the campus of Mercedes-Benz Vietnam in HCM city.

The facility went into operation with production of 3 cars per hour. The two main functions are pre-treatment and electro-dip coating for body and other mechanical details of vehicles such as the GLK, C-Class, E-Class. Each unit goes through 16 stages consists of 9 steps of zircobond and 7 steps of coating during the 120 minutes.

The electro-dip coating facility in Vietnam is one of the most modern paint factory of Mercedes-Benz in the world.

Coating technology uses zirconium which is mainly used as a refractory and opacifier, although it is used in small amounts as an alloying agent for its strong resistance to corrosion. And the facility will not use and emit toxic heavy metals such as nickel, zinc, manganese. So it can reduce 30% of wastewater and 40% power saving compared to the traditional phosphate coating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

despite small investment but the factory is of great benefit for local fruit farmers.


Japanese company builds acerola fruit processing plant

Updated : 7/18/2013 11:51:31 AM





Japan&#8217;s Nichirei Suco company began construction of a plant to process acerola fruit in Go Cong Dong district, southern Tien Giang province on July 17.

The VND90 billion (US$4.2 million) plant is scheduled to start operation in March 2014. 

Tien Giang has the largest area of acerola trees (scientific name Malpighia emarginate) in the country which produce 4,000 to 5,000 tonnes per year. 

The acerola, which is as very rich in vitamin C, is one of the seven main fruits grown in the province for export to Japan, Singapore and Hong Kong. 

The Japanese company has recently invested VND6 billion in building a research centre in Binh Nghi commune, Go Dong district, to help improve the quality of acerola fruits and increase farmer&#8217;s income.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Viet said:


> you are right. Indonesia economy is the biggest in the region, hence deserves more attentions by other members. I can´t explain why, either. I can suggest you post more interesting news about your country to attract more views.
> 
> @Hu Songshan, I support the idea to make Indonesia economy thread to a sticky one.



Make the thread and I will make it a sticky.


----------



## Viet

Hu Songshan said:


> Make the *thread *and I will make it a sticky.


there is an existing one:
Indonesia's Economy, Political, Social, and Science Development Thread

By the way, do you have any rules that need to be met before thread becomes sticky? just curious.


----------



## ViXuyen

Here is the documentary video about TH True Milk's farm that I posted the pictures in the last page. So I guess TH True Milk has more than 30,000 cash cows at the moment while Vinamilk has at least 10,000 cash cows (some reports say 61,000) . Milk is a very good investment and I'm looking forward to see Vinamilk coming to giant U.S wholesellers like Costco or Sam's Club in the next few years.

Có m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Viet said:


> there is an existing one:
> Indonesia's Economy, Political, Social, and Science Development Thread
> 
> By the way, do you have any rules that need to be met before thread becomes sticky? just curious.




Found another one .

Unless it's requested by popular demand and highly important, other then that no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

_two news about Myanmar, a promising market_



Exports to Myanmar up 99.41%

Updated : 7/19/2013 10:47:12 AM





(VOV) - Vietnam&#8217;s exports to *Myanmar* increased by 99.41% to US$99 million in the first half of this year. Its major items included steel, machinery and equipment, tools and means of transport.

Meanwhile, the volume of wood and timber products, vegetables and seafood it imported from Myanmar was down 32.4% from a year earlier to just US$45.2 million.

According to the Industry and Trade Information Centre, two-way trade turnover reached US$228 million in 2012 and was estimated at US$144.3 million in the first six months of this year (up 23.7%). There is high hope that it will hit around US$300 million by the end of this year and US$500 million by 2015.

*Vietnam&#8217;s investment capital* in Myanmar is expected to exceed US$500 million this year and to hit US$1 billion by 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Local firm to manage tallest building project in Myanmar

Updated : 7/14/2013 9:58:51 AM





Vietnam&#8217;s Archetype Group has won the project management contract for *Diamond Inya Palace*, a building set to be the tallest in Myanmar. 

Located near Inya Lake, the building will be a residential complex with 34 stories situated on a 120,000sq.m plot. It will have 406 apartments including four penthouses and several facilities like spa, a mini-theatre and a swimming pool. 

Construction on the palace is due for completion in late *2015*. 

Archetype Group Ltd is a multi-disciplinary construction consultancy firm. It has operations in Vietnam, Cambodia, India, Thailand, Laos, Mongolia, Indonesia, Myanmar, Qatar, Kazakhstan and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam to launch micro satellite

English.news.cn 2013-07-29 16:37:30





_Tanegashima Space Center (TNSC), Japan_

HANOI, July 29 (Xinhua) -- The Vietnam National Satellite Centre (VNSC) has confirmed that the Vietnamese micro satellite Pico Dragon will be shipped to the International Space Station ( ISS) early in August.

The device, a 10x10x11.35 centimeter cube with nearly one kilogram in weight, is the first of its kind developed by Vietnamese engineers and researchers for launching into space. Its duties will be to capture images of the earth, collect space environment data and test communication systems.

It will be launched from an H-IIB rocket from the Yoshinobu Launch Complex at the *Tanegashima Space Centre* in Kagoshima prefecture in Japan, said local Vietnam News on Monday.

VNSC is working with Tokyo University and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) to test the satellite in space environment before launching it.

The satellite will be kept at the ISS for two to three months before being put to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Hanoi: Vingroup opens new underground mall

Friday, 26/07/2013 - 05:49 PM (GMT+7)











Nhan Dan Online &#8211; Vingroup Joint Stock Company (Vingroup) officially launched Vincom Mega Mall Royal City, which offers a unique shopping experience in an underground shopping mall in Hanoi.

Located at 72A Nguyen Trai Street, Thanh Xuan District, Hanoi, and covering an area of 230,000 sqm, Vincom Mega Mall Royal City is the largest retail and entertainment complex in Vietnam and has been designed to satisfy customers&#8217; shopping and entertainment needs consistent with the highest of international standards.

Vincom Mega Mall Royal City offers not only the largest shopping centre in Vietnam with over 600 shops, but also is a unique entertainment destination replete with many of the country&#8217;s largest recreational service providers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EastSea



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NiceGuy

*Seven Nobel Prize winners to come to Vietnam*
VietNamNet Bridge - Hundreds of international scientists, including seven Nobel laureates will come to Vietnam to attend the 9th "Meet Vietnam" in the central province of Binh Dinh.
meet vietnam, tran thanh van, nobel





American scientist who won the Nobel in 1988--Jack Steinberger, is going to visit Vietnam.

The event will take place in the city of Quy Nhon of Binh Dinh, from July 28 through August 17, on the occasion of the 40th anniversary of the Vietnam - France diplomatic relations and the 20th anniversary of the establishment of the &#8220;Meet Vietnam&#8221; by Vietnamese French Professor Tran Thanh Van.
"Meet Vietnam" is an important scientific event of Vietnam, with the participation of over 200 scientists from more than 30 countries, including seven scientists and scholars who won the Nobel prize.
The Nobel Prize-winning scientists include American Professor Jack Steinberger (Nobel Prize in Physics in 1988), David Gross (Nobel Prize in Physics in 2004), Georges Smoot (Nobel Prize in Physics in 2006), Jerome Friedman (Physics Nobel in 1990) and Sheldon Glashow (Nobel Prize in Physics in 1979).
In addition, the Italian Professor Carlo Rubbia (Nobel Prize in Physics in 1984) and German Professor Klaus von Klitzing (Nobel Prize in Physics in 1985) will also come to Vietnam.
Professor Rolf Heuer, Director General of the Center for European Nuclear Research (CERN), which discovered the Higgs boson, will also participate in this event.
Professor Tran Van Thanh said Meet Vietnam will be holding a series of scientific conferences, specialized classes and workshops, including the international conferences on cosmology in the Planck epoch, relativity and gravitation; nano physics: from fundamental to applications; and "The windows overlook to the universe."
On this occasion, Meet Vietnam will inaugurate the International Center for Science and Interdisciplinary Education (ICISE) in Quy Nhon, to promote north-south scientific cooperation, educational development and improvement of scientific knowledge in Vietnam.
Seven Nobel Prize winners to come to Vietnam - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viet

a promising sign, rising FDI


FDI hits nearly US$12 billion in 7 months


Updated : 7/29/2013 5:41:04 PM





(VOV) -Vietnam attracted nearly *US$12 billion* in newly and additionally registered foreign direct investment (FDI) capital in the first seven months of 2013, a year-on-year of 19.6%.

According to the Ministry of Planning and Investment&#8217;s Foreign Investment Agency (FIA), the processing and manufacturing industries took the lead with 315 foreign-invested projects licensed, totaling US$10.44 billion or accounting for 87.7% of the total.

They were followed by the real estate, and wholesale, retail and repair sectors, with their newly-registered and additional capital of US$580.77 million and US$230.98 million, respectively.

*Japan *was Vietnam&#8217;s biggest foreign investor, injecting US$4.1billion into projects, or 34.4% of the total. Singapore and Russia came in second and third, making up 31.3%, and 8.5% of the total FDI value, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viet

another real estate project


Syrena Vietnam commits with $2 billion Halong project

12:45 | 27/07/2013


















Syrena Vietnam, a subsidiary of private multi-sector BIM Group, announced to continue investing in the $2 billion Ha Long Marina project in the northern province of Quang Ninh, further expanding its footprint in real estate business.

Currently, Syrena Vietnam has completed the first phase of Halong Marina project which is attracting a lot of hotel owners to invest in such as Royal Lotus Hotel, Muong Thanh Ha Long Place, Mirthin and Hotel Union. In the second phase, the company announced it would also invest in other developments such as Halong Marine Plaza complex, Green Bay - the first luxury apartment building in Quang Ninh and Coral Bay townhouses.

Having a strong financial support from BIM Group, in 2010, Syrena Vietnam was established with the starting investment capital of more than VND2.5 trillion ($119 million) and was regarded as one of the largest real estate companies in Vietnam.

According to Syrena Vietnam, Quang Ninh has the advantage for developing such mega projects. Furthermore, Halong Bay was recognised by UNESCO as the World Heritage and is one of the new seven natural wonders of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

German fund support Vietnam&#8217;s green growth

14:38 | 30/07/2013 vir.com.vn





The German government has given Vietnam a big sum of money to support the Southeast Asian nation&#8217;s green growth scheme.

Germany&#8217;s Federal Ministry for Economic Cooperation and Development and Vietnam&#8217;s Ministry of Planning and Investment has just concluded a Bonn-based negotiation on development cooperation and inked a deal in which German would provided Vietnam with *$71.2 million euros *($92.56 million) to support its environmental protection, energy development and vocational training.

&#8220;When Germany supports Vietnam in the energy sector, protecting coastal areas and biodiversity, its support not only goes to Vietnam, but also aims to protect the globe&#8217;s environment,&#8221; said Dirk Niebel, Minister for Economic Cooperation and Development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

small sum but helpfull...


USTDA helps develop wind power in Vietnam

Updated : 7/31/2013 11:36:25 AM





(VOV) -The US Trade and Development Agency (USTDA) has approved a nearly *US$288,000* in non-refundable official development assistance (ODA) for a technical assistance project to develop wind power in Vietnam from now until August 2014.

The project will contribute to evaluating the effect of integrating the wind power into the national electricity grid, defining the scale and creating regulations concerning to the issue.

It also helps review the management of the electricity market to ensure power supply security.

According to the Vietnam Electricity Group (EVN) the country has only two wind power plants with a total capacity of 60MW in Binh Thuan and Bac Lieu provinces which have been already connected to the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AViet

I do not see the necessary of this thread on PDF. As in any developing countries, the good news about newly built roads, factories, etc. should appear a lot on Vietnamese news. But besides that, there are a lot of bad news about our economy, which I do not see any posts about them here on this thread.

We should be pragmatic and see straight into the truth. Do not focus only on good news. Otherwise, we will be deluding ourselves until our economy come to standstill, or collapse.


----------



## NiceGuy

AViet said:


> I do not see the necessary of this thread on PDF. As in any developing countries, the good news about newly built roads, factories, etc. should appear a lot on Vietnamese news. But besides that, there are a lot of bad news about our economy, *which I do not see any posts* about them here on this thread.
> 
> We should be pragmatic and see straight into the truth. Do not focus only on good news. Otherwise, we will be deluding ourselves until our economy come to standstill, or collapse.


 U do not see doesnt mean we do not post, back to page 49dude.


> *Budget deficit higher than expected*
> 
> The State budget deficit was estimated to hit 92.39 trillionVND (4.35 billion USD) in the first half of this year, equal to 57 percent of the annual plan set by the National Assembly, the Ministry of Finance (MoF) announced at a July 19 conference in Hanoi.
> 
> Addressing the conference, which reviewed the ministry's performance in the first half of the year and plan for the remaining months, head of MoF's Administrative Office Nguyen Duc Chi reported that the country's total budget collection in the first half reached 356.52 trillion VND (16.58 billion USD).
> 
> The sum, he said, was an equivalent to a 4.5 percent rise against the same period last year, meeting 43.7 percent of the annual target.
> 
> He also reported that domestic revenues only met 43.3 percent of the yearly target - the lowest level seen at this stage in the past four years.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/202730-vietnam-economy-latest-news-49.html#ixzz2acNYutHu



*Chinese Taipei businesses visit Vietnam*





A group of 40 enterprises from Chinese Taipei arrived at Ho Chi Minh City to attend a trade exchange with Vietnamese counterparts held on July 29. 

The exchange aims to not only strengthen economic cooperation but bring about chances for the two sides to find partners and markets, which helps vary the supply of high-quality products of each side. 

The 40 businesses mainly operate in supporting industry, IT, mechanics, electronics, lighting equipment, and green-energy products. 

The delegations visit to the city is part of its tour of Thailand, Vietnam and Myanmar between July 25 and August 2 to help the territorys companies expand their business in Southeast Asia.-VNA

Chinese Taipei businesses visit Vietnam -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> *I do not see the necessary of this thread on PDF*. As in any developing countries, the good news about newly built roads, factories, etc. should appear a lot on Vietnamese news. But besides that, there are a lot of bad news about our economy, which I do not see any posts about them here on this thread.
> 
> We should be pragmatic and see straight into the truth. Do not focus only on good news. Otherwise, we will be deluding ourselves until our economy come to standstill, or collapse.


Well, you are free to choose either staying away from the thread or contribute with your comments or post bad economic news on Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

_a neutral report on the rice production in Vietnam. I think rice production can be drastically increased by using more machines in production process. That´s something we can learn from China or Japan.

_
VIETNAM: Record Rice Production Forecast on Surge in Planting in Mekong Delta

_
USDA United States Department of Agriculture
December 12, 2012_







The USDA forecast Vietnam&#8217;s 2012/13 milled rice production at a record 27.7 million tons, up 0.6 million or 2 percent from last month and last year. National rice area was also forecast at a record 7.8 million hectares, up 0.2 million or 2 percent from last month and up 1 percent from last year. Crop yield was estimated unchanged at a record 5.66 tons per hectare. 

The overall increase in rice production this month was attributed to unusually large increases in seasonal rice area in southern Vietnam&#8217;s Mekong River Delta (MRD). Rice farmers reportedly took advantage of lower than normal floodwaters in October to plant extra acreage on lands normally submerged at that time of year.








VIETNAM: Record Rice Production Forecast on Surge in Planting in Mekong Delta The USDA forecast Vietnam&#8217;s 2012/13 milled rice production at a record 27.7 million tons, up 0.6 million or 2 percent from last month and last year. National rice area was also forecast at a record 7.8 million hectares, up 0.2 million or 2 percent from last month and up 1 percent from last year. Crop yield was estimated unchanged at a record 5.66 tons per hectare. The overall increase in rice production this month was attributed to unusually large increases in seasonal rice area in southern Vietnam&#8217;s Mekong River Delta (MRD). Rice farmers reportedly took advantage of lower than normal floodwaters in October to plant extra acreage on lands normally submerged at that time of year. 

The Mekong River Delta in southern Vietnam is a vast alluvial plain formed over the millennia from silt deposited by the floodwaters of the world&#8217;s 12th longest river, which also ranks in the top ten rivers in terms of total water discharge and sediment load. The Mekong River itself is 2,700 miles long, stretching from the Tibetan Plateau in China to the South China Sea in southern Vietnam. It drains an area equivalent to 313,000 square miles of land along its path. Vast areas of the MRD experience flooding on an annual basis, as a result of heavy monsoonal rainfall in the upper Mekong River catchment. The topography of the region is extremely flat, with most areas lying just above sea level (0.7-1.2 meters in height). 

The MRD is a veritable rice growing paradise of ample rainfall (1800mm or 72 inches per year), tropical temperatures, and fertile soils. Add to this the vast dyke and irrigation infrastructure built by the Vietnamese, and you have a nearly perfect agricultural environment for continuous year-round rice cultivation. The development of irrigation systems has been greatly enhanced in the past 40 years with a network currently estimated at 30,000-40,000 kilometers of inter-connected canals within the MRD alone. Nationwide, the FAO (Aquastat) estimates that fully 97 percent of all land sown to rice in Vietnam is irrigated. Farmers in the MRD region cultivate 3 crops of rice each year, divided into winter, spring, and autumn seasonal periods. 

Total rice production currently averages about 15.3 million tons (milled basis), with the spring crop being the largest (6.75 million tons) followed by the autumn (5.75 million) and the winter crop (0.54 million tons).








The MRD is Vietnam&#8217;s most important rice growing region, contributing 50 percent of total national rice production. As far as seasonal rice crops are concerned the MRD is the country&#8217;s largest producer of both spring and autumn rice, contributing 53 and 79 percent of national output respectively. The country&#8217;s important rice export sector is also centered here, with 90 percent of total milled rice exports originating from this region. Vietnam is the world&#8217;s second largest rice exporting nation, following Thailand, and is estimated to have exported a record 7.4 million tons of rice in 2011/12; it is forecast to export another 7.0 million tons in 2012/13. Rice is the staple food in Vietnam, and it is cultivated on the vast majority of agricultural land. 

FAO estimates that rice is sown on 75-85 percent of the country&#8217;s total arable land area. Though per capita rice consumption has been falling in recent years owing to a growing economy and rising incomes, the government has been determined to continue to increase annual rice production to ensure domestic food security while also supporting a large export industry - which brought in nearly US$4 billion last year. Vietnam&#8217;s population is growing by a factor of approximately 1.0 million people per annum, and thus total rice demand is actually increasing despite falling per capita consumption.








In the last several years the government has provided financial support to farmers in the MRD to reinforce or increase the height of existing dykes and build new ones for enhanced seasonal flood control. It set a target of increasing the acreage sown to late autumn rice by 100,000 hectares through improved flood protection, with an expectation of increasing rough (paddy) rice output by 1.0 million tons. Recent statistics from the country&#8217;s Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development (MARD) indicate that rice area in 2011/12 actually increased 135,000 hectares during the spring and autumn growing seasons, while an additional 100,000 hectares is forecast for 2012/13. Rough rice production also reportedly increased by 1.13 million tons in 2011/12 owing to expanded area in the MRD, while it is forecast to increase by another 1.0 million tons in 2012/13 for the same reason.








The government&#8217;s program to increase rice acreage by protecting larger land areas from seasonal flooding is apparently succeeding. Typically half of all available rice lands in the MRD are submerged by floodwaters during the period in which the late autumn crop is sown (July/August). FAS - Ho Chi Minh City reported that owing to a combination of low seasonal floods brought about by below normal monsoon rains this summer over Laos and northeastern Thailand (upper Mekong River region) and improved dyke construction, about 105,000 hectares of additional land was able to be sown to the late autumn rice crop. 

The area increase occurred primarily in provinces bordering southern Cambodia, as seen in the MODIS satellite images above. The provinces which contributed to this area expansion were An Giang (60,000 hectares), Dong Thap (25,000 hectares), Long An (20,000 hectares), and Ben Tre (5,000 hectares). It was also reported that historically farmers in both Long An and Ben Tre had never been able to cultivate rice during the late autumn period, owing to excessive flooding. Now they have an opportunity to increase local production and income, by cultivating rice during a season when local market prices are typically the highest.


http://www.pecad.fas.usda.gov/highlights/2012/12/Vietnam/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> _a neutral report on the rice production in Vietnam. I think rice production can be drastically increased by using more machines in production process. That´s something we can learn from China or Japan.
> 
> _
> VIETNAM: Record Rice Production Forecast on Surge in Planting in Mekong Delta
> 
> _
> USDA United States Department of Agriculture
> December 12, 2012_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USDA forecast Vietnam&#8217;s 2012/13 milled rice production at a record 27.7 million tons, up 0.6 million or 2 percent from last month and last year. National rice area was also forecast at a record 7.8 million hectares, up 0.2 million or 2 percent from last month and up 1 percent from last year. Crop yield was estimated unchanged at a record 5.66 tons per hectare.
> 
> The overall increase in rice production this month was attributed to unusually large increases in seasonal rice area in southern Vietnam&#8217;s Mekong River Delta (MRD). Rice farmers reportedly took advantage of lower than normal floodwaters in October to plant extra acreage on lands normally submerged at that time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIETNAM: Record Rice Production Forecast on Surge in Planting in Mekong Delta The USDA forecast Vietnam&#8217;s 2012/13 milled rice production at a record 27.7 million tons, up 0.6 million or 2 percent from last month and last year. National rice area was also forecast at a record 7.8 million hectares, up 0.2 million or 2 percent from last month and up 1 percent from last year. Crop yield was estimated unchanged at a record 5.66 tons per hectare. The overall increase in rice production this month was attributed to unusually large increases in seasonal rice area in southern Vietnam&#8217;s Mekong River Delta (MRD). Rice farmers reportedly took advantage of lower than normal floodwaters in October to plant extra acreage on lands normally submerged at that time of year.
> 
> The Mekong River Delta in southern Vietnam is a vast alluvial plain formed over the millennia from silt deposited by the floodwaters of the world&#8217;s 12th longest river, which also ranks in the top ten rivers in terms of total water discharge and sediment load. The Mekong River itself is 2,700 miles long, stretching from the Tibetan Plateau in China to the South China Sea in southern Vietnam. It drains an area equivalent to 313,000 square miles of land along its path. Vast areas of the MRD experience flooding on an annual basis, as a result of heavy monsoonal rainfall in the upper Mekong River catchment. The topography of the region is extremely flat, with most areas lying just above sea level (0.7-1.2 meters in height).
> 
> The MRD is a veritable rice growing paradise of ample rainfall (1800mm or 72 inches per year), tropical temperatures, and fertile soils. Add to this the vast dyke and irrigation infrastructure built by the Vietnamese, and you have a nearly perfect agricultural environment for continuous year-round rice cultivation. The development of irrigation systems has been greatly enhanced in the past 40 years with a network currently estimated at 30,000-40,000 kilometers of inter-connected canals within the MRD alone. Nationwide, the FAO (Aquastat) estimates that fully 97 percent of all land sown to rice in Vietnam is irrigated. Farmers in the MRD region cultivate 3 crops of rice each year, divided into winter, spring, and autumn seasonal periods.
> 
> Total rice production currently averages about 15.3 million tons (milled basis), with the spring crop being the largest (6.75 million tons) followed by the autumn (5.75 million) and the winter crop (0.54 million tons).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MRD is Vietnam&#8217;s most important rice growing region, contributing 50 percent of total national rice production. As far as seasonal rice crops are concerned the MRD is the country&#8217;s largest producer of both spring and autumn rice, contributing 53 and 79 percent of national output respectively. The country&#8217;s important rice export sector is also centered here, with 90 percent of total milled rice exports originating from this region. Vietnam is the world&#8217;s second largest rice exporting nation, following Thailand, and is estimated to have exported a record 7.4 million tons of rice in 2011/12; it is forecast to export another 7.0 million tons in 2012/13. Rice is the staple food in Vietnam, and it is cultivated on the vast majority of agricultural land.
> 
> FAO estimates that rice is sown on 75-85 percent of the country&#8217;s total arable land area. Though per capita rice consumption has been falling in recent years owing to a growing economy and rising incomes, the government has been determined to continue to increase annual rice production to ensure domestic food security while also supporting a large export industry - which brought in nearly US$4 billion last year. Vietnam&#8217;s population is growing by a factor of approximately 1.0 million people per annum, and thus total rice demand is actually increasing despite falling per capita consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last several years the government has provided financial support to farmers in the MRD to reinforce or increase the height of existing dykes and build new ones for enhanced seasonal flood control. It set a target of increasing the acreage sown to late autumn rice by 100,000 hectares through improved flood protection, with an expectation of increasing rough (paddy) rice output by 1.0 million tons. Recent statistics from the country&#8217;s Ministry of Agriculture and Rural Development (MARD) indicate that rice area in 2011/12 actually increased 135,000 hectares during the spring and autumn growing seasons, while an additional 100,000 hectares is forecast for 2012/13. Rough rice production also reportedly increased by 1.13 million tons in 2011/12 owing to expanded area in the MRD, while it is forecast to increase by another 1.0 million tons in 2012/13 for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government&#8217;s program to increase rice acreage by protecting larger land areas from seasonal flooding is apparently succeeding. Typically half of all available rice lands in the MRD are submerged by floodwaters during the period in which the late autumn crop is sown (July/August). FAS - Ho Chi Minh City reported that owing to a combination of low seasonal floods brought about by below normal monsoon rains this summer over Laos and northeastern Thailand (upper Mekong River region) and improved dyke construction, about 105,000 hectares of additional land was able to be sown to the late autumn rice crop.
> 
> The area increase occurred primarily in provinces bordering southern Cambodia, as seen in the MODIS satellite images above. The provinces which contributed to this area expansion were An Giang (60,000 hectares), Dong Thap (25,000 hectares), Long An (20,000 hectares), and Ben Tre (5,000 hectares). It was also reported that historically farmers in both Long An and Ben Tre had never been able to cultivate rice during the late autumn period, owing to excessive flooding. Now they have an opportunity to increase local production and income, by cultivating rice during a season when local market prices are typically the highest.
> 
> 
> Vietnam_Rice_Dec2012



Increasing rice production is great, but we need to look at rice demand on a global scale. If demand is high, then we need to output more rice. If demand is low, we need to reduce production. This way we maximize our profit. We must also reserve land for other crops and learn how to develop an effective and efficient system to grow crops without using a lot of land. Vietnam's advantage is climate, we must utilize this advantage to decrease our energy consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

vtnsx said:


> Increasing rice production is great, but we need to look at rice demand on a global scale. If demand is high, then we need to output more rice. If demand is low, we need to reduce production. This way we maximize our profit. We must also reserve land for other crops and learn how to develop an effective and efficient system to grow crops without using a lot of land. Vietnam's advantage is climate, we must utilize this advantage to decrease our energy consumption.



I think Indonesian people always goes hungry and need to import more cheap rice at a large sums than the other countries despite our current rice productions is always increase by years but never enough for our people demands. Maybe this is will be a good opportunity and reason for Vietnam to increase their rice productions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Minjitta

madokafc said:


> I think Indonesian people always goes hungry and need to import more cheap rice at a large sums than the other countries despite our current rice productions is always increase by years but never enough for our people demands. Maybe this is will be a good opportunity and reason for Vietnam to increase their rice productions


I read some news awhile back that Indonesia Agriculture ask Vietnam Agriculture to help Indonesia in growing rice in.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam, Germany to establish joint venture in producing wolfram


English.news.cn 2013-08-01 20:18:13







HANOI, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- Vietnamese Masan Group's Nui Phao Mining Co, Ltd. and Germany's H.C.Starck have signed an agreement to establish a Nui Phao-H.C.Starck Wolfram joint venture to tap wolfram ores at Nui Phao mine in the northern province of Thai Nguyen, state-run Voice of Vietnam reported on Thursday.

Under the agreement, Nui Phao Mining Co, Ltd and H.C.Starck will hold 51 percent and 49 percent of stake in the joint venture respectively.

The joint venture aims to earn around *1 billion U.S. dollars* in the next ten years.

Andreas Meier, president and CEO of H.C.Starck was quoted in the report as saying that Masan has developed a world class business specializing in exploiting and processing mineral ores, adding that Nui Phao mine will become a stable source of wolfram supply to the joint venture.

Madhur Maini, president of Masan Consumer Holdings and vice president of Masan Resource, said that cooperation between Masan Group and H.C.Starck will help the group improve its position in improving the quality of wolfram processing at Nui Phao Mining Co. Ltd's factory.

With modern technologies and international standard methods, Masan Group's Nui Phao mine is considered the world's leading project which can provide up to 7 percent of the global source of wolfram supply.

Nui Phao Mining Co. Ltd's wolfram processing factory will begin operation in September this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Malaysian giant joins US$3.5 billion power plant

Updated : 8/2/2013 9:26:41 AM





The Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT) and *Malaysian Toyo-Ink Corporation* on August 1 signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on the Hau River 2 thermal power plant to be built under the build-operate-transfer (BOT) model.

The US$3.5 billion plant, which comprises two turbine generators with a total capacity of 2,000 MW, will use imported coal to supply electricity.

The first generator of the plant is expected to start commercial production in the second quarter of *2021*, and the entire plant in the second quarter of the following year. 

Song Kok Cheong, CEO of Toyo-Ink, said the corporation has worked with Vietnam Electricity (EVN), other related agencies, localities and banks to run the project smoothly. 

He also committed to following the progress and ensuring the project&#8217;s quality as set by the MoIT. 

Deputy Minister of Industry and Trade Le Duong Quang affirmed that Vietnam&#8217;s total coal-fired power capacity needs to reach 36,000 MW, accounting for 47% of the whole power generation system&#8217;s capacity. 

To meet the goal, the Vietnamese Government has issued policies and incentives to encourage investors, both in and out of the country, to join in building the core constructions in different cooperation forms, including the BOT model, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Interview between the Director of Vietnam's National Satellite Center and Japan. I'm quite hopeful that this project will be on time since it is funded by Japanese ODA.

Ph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

*Where are Road to Olympia champions?*
_VietNamNet Bridge  Most of the winners at the Road to Olympia, a competition annually held for high school excellent students went studying abroad and settled down there after the university graduation.
_





Phan Manh Tan, first left, and the other Olympians in Australia.

Tran Ngoc Minh was a student of the Nguyen Binh Khiem High School for the Gifted in Vinh Long province when she became the champion of the first competition in 2000.
After the sweet victory, she left for Australia to study at Swinburne University on the $35,000 scholarship, which was the award for the competitions winner. There she excellently finished the training course on information technology and telecommunication, became one of a few people awarded the full scholarship for the PhD training course at the school.
During her study at Swinburne, Minh actively participated in social activities. In 2005, Minh became the Marketing Director of Open Your Hearts, a donation organization aiming to help disable children in Australia.
After getting the doctorate, Minh has been working for a telco in Australia. The small girl with brilliant smile got married in January 2013.
Phan Manh Tan, a student from Ha Tinh province, the second champion won the laurel wreath in 2011. Like Minh, Tan soon became a student of Swinburne University.
Tan said the championship made a breakthrough in his life because it has led Tan to what he is today. The competition has also created big changes in this thoughts and the way he looks into life.
Tan has been living and working in Australia for the last 12 years. He is now the father of a 3-year old son, while he and his wife are expecting the second child. He has completed the doctoral research program and has been working for IBM Melbourne in Australia for the last three years.
Tan said there are many Olympians in Australia. Some of them went there on the competitions scholarship; others studies have been funded by other organizations. All of them keep regular contacts.
The competitions champions all studied at Swinburne and they have been close friends. A football team has been set up with the members mostly from the Olympian in Swinburne University. They gather at least once a year, sending greetings from Australia, watching the ongoing competition in Vietnam, and solving the questions.
Le Vu Hoang is one of the champions who had the strong impression among the audience watching the competition on TV. The poor student from Quang BInh province had to make great efforts to reach to the laurel wreath of the sixth competition.
Hoang joined the competition when his mother was seriously sick and hospitalized. However, the story had a happy ending: Hoang became the champion, while the mother recovered after the successful operation.
The student from Bo Trach High School then surprised people with his iron will and strong belief in victory. A lot of people then burst into tears when Hoang was named as the winner of the competition.
Hoang finished his university study at Swinburne University and has got a stable job in Australia. He has been following a doctoral research program for three years. After seven years of coming to Australia, the Olympian got married in February 2013. Both Hoang and his wife have been living and working in Australia.
Tri Thuc Tre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

*Travel deal: Vietnam tour*






Halong Bay, Vietnam, is part of a new World Spree tour. / Ellen Creager/Detroit Free Press

By Ellen Creager,he Michigan Traveler


If you&#8217;re looking for an inexpensive way to see Southeast Asia, here&#8217;s a tour to consider. A new arm of China Spree called World Spree is offering a 10-day &#8220;Amazing Vietnam&#8221; package that includes flight, lodging, transfers, breakfasts and some dinners, and visits Hanoi, Halong Bay, Danang, Hoi An and Saigon.

It&#8217;s $1,699 per person based on double occupancy if you book before Aug. 31. This deal includes airfare from San Francisco, so how can you beat it? (Trips, Tours to China, Vietnam, Thailand, India, Cambodia, Laos, Nepal, Japan, Tibet, Best, Cheap, Luxury Travel Packages, Deals to Indochina, Southeast Asia and East Asia, 866-652-5656)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Airlines inaugurates fifth hangar


Báo Q&#272;ND English - 18 hour(s) ago 6 readings





The national flag carrier Vietnam Airlines on August 3 inaugurated its fifth hangar to maintain wide-body aircraft at the Tan Son Nhat International Airport in Ho Chi Minh City.

This is the second largest of the five hangars Vietnam Airlines is operating at the Noi Bai and Tan Son Nhat Airports, and the first of its kind with a dome shape and equipped with a comprehensive technical system.

Covering 13,80sq.m, the 29.5m-high hangar is able to maintain all kinds of wide-body aircraft.

The hangar will help Vietnam Airlines ensure technical services for its fleet and planes of other airlines operating at the Tan Son Nhat Airport. It will also enable the national flag carrier to improve its maintenance quality and capacity.

In the coming time, Vietnam Airlines will continue investing in building necessary hangars along with support workshops at the two airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

*Power price rises on back of coal, gas hike*

The price of electricity has been raised to an average 1,508.85 VND per kWh (exclusive of value added tax) starting August 1, an increase of 71.85 VND (5 percent). 

The move was announced by the Ministry of Industry and Trade on July 31. 

The new electricity price will range from 993 VND per kWh (0.046 USD) to 2,420 VND per kWh (0.1142 USD) for households. 

The adjustment aims to partly compensate for the increased cost of power generation caused by increased coal and gas prices. 

Poor and low-income households that use 0 to 50 kWh per month will be charged the same amount (993 VND) as before but households that use 100-400 kWh per month will be charged an additional 6,800 VND to 37,000 VND per month. 

The last electricity price rise was on December 22 last year, with an increase of 5 percent (or 68 VND per kWh) to 1,437 VND per kWh. 

*The latest rise is expected to cause concern among the public and businesses, many of which are struggling to cope with the economic recession*.-VNA
Power price rises on back of coal, gas hike -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

VN must have more transparency in power price

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

*Hoang Thanh Trang is European Womens Chess Champion*

Aug 3, 2013
Hungarian Grandmaster Hoang Thanh Trang drew her last round game against the former continental champion Viktorija Cmilyte (Lithuania) to secure the first place in the tournament and claim the title of 2013 European Womens Chess Champion.
Trang played very well throughout the event, scoring seven victories and conceding only four draws for a total of 9 points from 11 games.
She cemented the lead after beating the defending champion Valentina Gunina in round 8 and proceeded to defeat former World Champion Alexandra Kosteniuk in round 10.
Trang rating performance was 2663 and she earned 26 elo-points.






GM Hoang Thanh Trang owner of two citizenships Vietnam and Magyar (Hungary).

Six players shared the second place with 8,0 points each: IM Salome Melia GEO 2428, IM Lilit Mkrtchian ARM 2454, GM Viktorija Cmilyte LTU 2497, GM Alexandra Kosteniuk RUS 2489, IM Bela Khotenashvili GEO 2512 and GM Monika Socko POL 2435.
Acording to tie-breaks, Melia won the silver medal, while Mkrtchian earned the bronze.
The 14th European Individual Womens Chess Championship was held from 23rd July to 3rd August in Belgrade, Serbia.
A total of 168 players from 35 countries competed in the Championship (Ksenija Tomin, who is listed to make 169, did not play a single game). The number of participants is equal to the 10th European Womens Championship which was held in Saint Petersburg, Russia, in 2009.
Final standings:
1. GM Hoang Thanh Trang HUN 2467  9
2. IM Melia Salome GEO 2428  8
3. IM Mkrtchian Lilit ARM 2454  8
4. GM Cmilyte Viktorija LTU 2497  8
5. GM Kosteniuk Alexandra RUS 2489  8
6. IM Khotenashvili Bela GEO 2512  8
7. GM Socko Monika POL 2435  8
8. WGM Kashlinskaya Alina RUS 2334  7.5
9. WGM Arabidze Meri GEO 2320  7.5
10. WGM Pogonina Natalija RUS 2478  7.5
11. WGM Kovanova Baira RUS 2371  7.5
12. GM Muzychuk Anna SLO 2594  7.5
13. WGM Girya Olga RUS 2437  7.5
14. GM Stefanova Antoaneta BUL 2497  7.5
15. WGM Ozturk Kubra TUR 2293  7.5
16. GM Cramling Pia SWE 2523  7.5
17. IM Javakhishvili Lela GEO 2465  7.5
18. IM Atalik Ekaterina EUR 2430  7.5
19. IM Milliet Sophie FRA 2396  7.5
20. GM Arakhamia-Grant Ketevan SCO 2385  7.5
21. IM Kovalevskaya Ekaterina RUS 2407  7
22. WGM Daulyte Deimante LTU 2363  7
23. IM Guramishvili Sopiko GEO 2421  7
24. GM Lagno Kateryna UKR 2542  7
25. GM Gunina Valentina RUS 2507  7
26. GM Dzagnidze Nana GEO 2558  7
27. IM Gaponenko Inna UKR 2393  7
28. GM Kosintseva Tatiana RUS 2528  7
29. IM Matnadze Ana ESP 2412  7
30. GM Zhukova Natalia UKR 2471  7
31. IM Bodnaruk Anastasia RUS 2440  7
32. IM Paehtz Elisabeth GER 2454  7
33. WGM Goryachkina Aleksandra RUS 2401  6.5
34. WGM Ziaziulkina Nastassia BLR 2321  6.5
35. IM Khurtsidze Nino GEO 2443  6.5
36. WGM Schleining Zoya GER 2368  6.5
37. IM Savina Anastasia RUS 2368  6.5
38. IM Romanko Marina RUS 2368  6.5
39. IM Peptan Corina-Isabela ROU 2439  6.5
40. WIM Schut Lisa NED 2277  6.5
41. WGM Mammadova Gulnar AZE 2322  6.5
42. WGM Voicu-Jagodzinsky Carmen ROU 2296  6.5
43. WGM Zawadzka Jolanta POL 2393  6.5
44. WGM Yildiz Betul Cemre TUR 2287  6.5
45. IM Vega Gutierrez Sabrina ESP 2402  6.5
46. WGM Kochetkova Julia SVK 2328  6.5
47. WGM Majdan-Gajewska Joanna POL 2375  6.5
48. IM Muzychuk Mariya UKR 2484  6.5
49. IM Sedina Elena ITA 2313  6.5
50. WGM Batsiashvili Nino GEO 2405  6.5
51. Ibrahimova Sabina AZE 2168  6.5
52. IM Ovod Evgenija RUS 2386  6.5
53. WGM Shadrina Tatiana RUS 2377  6.5
54. IM Purtseladze Maka GEO 2349  6
55. IM Lomineishvili Maia GEO 2351  6
56. WGM Charochkina Daria RUS 2326  6
57. WIM Olsarova Tereza CZE 2203  6
58. WGM Ivakhinova Inna RUS 2291  6
59. WGM Makropoulou Marina GRE 2220  6
60. WGM Chelushkina Irina SRB 2265  6
61. WGM Sandu Mihaela ROU 2237  6
62. WGM Cosma Elena-Luminita ROU 2329  6
63. IM Galojan Lilit ARM 2320  6
64. WGM Kursova Maria ARM 2351  6
65. WIM Hairapetian Anna ARM 2214  6
66. WIM Abdulla Khayala AZE 2241  6
67. WGM Melamed Tatjana GER 2384  6
68. WIM Mikadze Miranda GEO 2314  6
69. WIM Franciskovic Borka CRO 2277  6
70. WIM Nikoladze Sopio GEO 2163  6
71. WGM Dolzhikova Olga NOR 2244  6
72. WIM Berke Ana CRO 2145  6
73. WIM Balaian Alina RUS 2237  6
74. IM Klinova Masha ISR 2322  6
75. WGM Srebrnic Ana SLO 2203  6
76. WGM Molchanova Tatjana RUS 2296  5.5
77. WIM Rakic Marija SRB 2294  5.5
78. WIM Bronnikova Elizaveta RUS 2245  5.5
79. IM Gvetadze Sofio GEO 2341  5.5
80. WIM Tarasova Viktoriya RUS 2300  5.5
81. WIM Styazhkina Anna RUS 2242  5.5
82. WGM Papp Petra HUN 2276  5.5
83. WFM Cherednichenko Elena UKR 2167  5.5
84. WIM Umudova Nargiz AZE 2253  5.5
85. WIM Vega Gutierrez Belinda ESP 2148  5.5
86. WIM Isgandarova Khayala TUR 2219  5.5
87. Martynkova Olena UKR 1851  5.5
88. Azimova Karina RUS 2037  5.5
89. WGM Mamedjarova Zeinab AZE 2256  5.5
90. WIM Eric Jovana SRB 2223  5.5
91. WGM Zakurdjaeva Irina RUS 2291  5.5
92. WIM Baraeva Marina RUS 2185  5.5
93. WGM Kaps Darja SLO 2235  5.5
94. WIM Drljevic Ljilja SRB 2187  5.5
95. WGM Manakova Maria SRB 2351  5.5
96. WGM Benderac Ana SRB 2225  5.5
97. IM Foisor Cristina-Adela ROU 2387  5.5
98. WFM Zarkovic Mila SRB 2070  5.5
99. WFM Folkova Martina CZE 2189  5.5
100. WFM Petrukhina Irina RUS 2190  5.5
101. WIM Olsarova Karolina CZE 2246  5
102. WIM Pavlidou Ekaterini GRE 2210  5
103. WGM Videnova Iva BUL 2301  5
104. FM Stetsko Lanita BLR 2209  5
105. WGM Bulmaga Irina ROU 2403  5
106. WGM Vojinovic Jovana SRB 2376  5
107. WFM Belenkaya Dina RUS 2191  5
108. WGM Rogule Laura LAT 2329  5
109. WFM Korchagina Viktoria RUS 2068  5
110. WFM Shulakova Svetlana RUS 2194  5
111. WFM Batyte Daiva LTU 2161  5
112. WIM Petrovic Marija SRB 2104  5
113. Nonkovic Bogdana SRB 2081  5
114. WGM Stjazhkina Olga RUS 2243  5
115. Kruljac Petra CRO 2092  5
116. WIM Kazimova Narmin AZE 2208  4.5
117. WFM Novkovic Julia AUT 2102  4.5
118. WFM Golubeva Oksana RUS 2149  4.5
119. Gueci Tea ITA 2018  4.5
120. Utiatskaja Irina RUS 2047  4.5
121. WFM Khalafova Narmin AZE 2107  4.5
122. WIM Gavasheli Ana GEO 2170  4.5
123. WIM Makka Ioulia GRE 2171  4.5
124. WIM Baraeva Irina RUS 2171  4.5
125. Jacimovic Sara BIH 1971  4.5
126. WFM Visanescu Daria-Ioana ROU 2061  4.5
127. Velikic Adela SRB 1992  4.5
128. Imeeva Aisa RUS 2079  4.5
129. WFM Bokuchava Madona GEO 2109  4.5
130. WGM Mamedjarova Turkan AZE 2267  4.5
131. WCM Gjergji Rozana ALB 1917  4.5
132. Panic Anastasija SRB 1948  4.5
133. Kezele Tamara SRB 1994  4.5
134. Nikolovska Dragana MKD 1848  4.5
135. Todorovic Violeta SRB 2117  4.5
136. WFM Miladinovic Lena SRB 2083  4.5
137. WIM Djukic Sandra SRB 2197  4.5
138. WCM Egorova Ayyyna RUS 1991  4
139. WFM Coimbra Margarida POR 2093  4
140. WFM Zivic Radmila SRB 2029  4
141. Serefidou Despina GRE 1971  4
142. Kaplan Ebru TUR 1885  4
143. Olea Liliana ROU 1905  4
144. Injac Teodora SRB 1713  4
145. WCM Oliveira Maria Ines POR 1978  4
146. Dizdarevic Barbara SRB 1981  4
147. Gurcan Aytolun TUR 1705  4
148. WFM Bogumil Tatiana RUS 2084  4
149. Milutinovic Stefana SRB 2035  3.5
150. Blagojevic Tijana MNE 2058  3.5
151. Bejatovic Bojana MKD 2002  3.5
152. WIM Vrabic Anita SLO 2112  3.5
153. WFM Khropova Larisa RUS 1987  3.5
154. WCM Cemhan Kardelen TUR 2052  3.5
155. Ivekovic Ivana CRO 1858  3.5
156. Rakic Teodora SRB 1862  3.5
157. Mahmutbegovic Nadina BIH 1800  3.5
158. Nestorovic Katarina SRB 1484  3.5
159. Korbovljanovic Natasa SRB 1877  3.5
160. Brankov Kristina SRB 1903  3.5
161. WIM Pihajlic Amalija SRB 1882  3.5
162. Rudovic Anja SRB 1549  3
163. WFM Paramentic Mila SRB 1936  3
164. Sekulovic Dusica SRB 1805  3
165. Milanovic Maja SRB 1969  2.5
166. Sarjanovic Andjela SRB 1655  2.5
167. WIM Velickovski-Nejkovic Maja SRB 2083  2
168. Jankovic Milanka SRB 1619  1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoXilai

Striker Vinh voted best player in SEA
(VOV) - Vietnamese striker Le Cong Vinh has been named the best player in Southeast Asia in an online voting contest organised by sports online newspaper Goal.

Vinh, who has won Vietnamese Golden Ball for three times, beat 20 nominees from other Southeast Asian countries to win the award.






Striker Le Cong Vinh is the best player in Southeast Asia (Photo: Minh Hoang)
His opponents included Shahril Ishak, Hariss Harun, Baihakki Khaizan, and Izwan Mahbud (Singapore), Teerasil Dangda, Theeraton Bumnathan, and Kawin Thamsatchanan (Thailand), Stephan Schrock, Javier Patino, and Phil Younghusband (the Philippines), Mahali Jasuli, Khairul Fahmi, Safee Sali, and Aidil Zafuan (Malaysia), Boaz Solossa and Sergio van Dijk (Indonesia), Kyi Lin (Myanmar), Visay Phaphouvanin (Laos), and Khim Borey (Cambodia).

According to the organising board, Vinh got a total of 68.6% of votes in favour, far exceeding second placed Khim Borey (Cambodia) who just gained 29.3% of votes and third placed Shahril Ishak (Singapore) with 1.2% of votes.

The Nghe An-born player has received great support from his fans after he signed a contract for his home FC Song Lam Nghe An during this football season.

The 2012-2013 Southeast Asia Award is believed to motivate Vinh to perform well in Japan under a loan deal with Japanese FC Consadole Sapporo.

On August 4, Vinh left for Japan&#8217;s Hokkaido island where Sapporo players are training. He is due to experience a medical check-up on August 6 and have first training sessions in the new club the same day. 

Striker Vinh voted best player in SEA | VOV Online Newspaper
Tai BigOne

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

I wonder if ASEAN puts together their best players in a team; would that team make it to the World Cup?


----------



## Nike

ViXuyen said:


> I wonder if ASEAN puts together their best players in a team; would that team make it to the World Cup?



Need Mourinho or Guardiola calibre as a head coach i think


----------



## Viet

10 Vietnamese firms named Best Under a Billion

Friday, August 02, 2013




_Dinh Vu port development company is among 10 Vietnamese companies named "Best Under a Billion"._

(VOVworld) - Forbes Asia has included 10 Vietnamese companies in its list of Asias 200 Best Under a Billion (BUB) for 2013.

Forbes press release said the BUB list honors the most outstanding among 15,000 small and medium-sized enterprises in the Asia-Pacific region whose annual revenue is between 5 million USD and 1 billion USD. Honorees were chosen for their incremental finance, higher number of shareholders, reasonable debt, and profit potential. 

Vietnam had only 8 companies on the list last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*US$35 million plant to make auto parts in Quang Ninh*


Updated : 8/8/2013 11:12:34 AM





(VOV) - The Yazaki Haiphong-Vietnam Ltd Company will build a plant to manufacture automobile spare parts at Dong Mai industrial zone in Quang Ninh province.

Construction of the US$35 million plant will start in October 2013 and be completed in August 2014.

Once put into operation, the plant will produce more than 2.7 million sets of spare parts per year and generate jobs for around 3,000 workers.


----------



## Viet

*PVEP welcomes first oil stream from project in Malaysia*

09:09 | 08/08/2013 vir Vietnam





The PetroVietnam Exploration and Production Corporation (PVEP) has welcomed the first oil stream from West Desaru 1 oil well it is exploring under a joint project in Malaysia, according to the Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group (PetroVietnam).

The output from the well of West Desaru oil field, which belongs to Block PM304 offshore Malaysia peninsula, is expected to reach 2,000 barrels/day.

When fully operational, the field, one of PVEP&#8217;s three overseas oil stream projects, is expected to produce 20,000 barrels/day.

PVEP now holds a 15 percent stake in the project. The corporation is currently investing in 17 overseas projects. It is working hard to welcome the first oil stream from its other projects in Peru and Algeria.


----------



## Viet

_Pictures of China´s JoYou Group opened a showroom and representative office in Hanoi in early August 2013_


----------



## Viet

*Transnational highway to boost China-Vietnam tourism*


Updated: 2013-08-10 16:16 ( Xinhua)





_Ha Long city (Vietnam)_


NANNING - A transnational highway linking a city in South China and a Vietnamese tourist destination is expected to enhance the tourist industry in the two countries.

The *400-km-long highway*, which opened earlier this week, connects Chongzuo city in Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region and the Vietnamese city of Ha Long, shortening bus travel time between the two locations to 7.5 hours.

Chongzuo attracts a great number of tourists with its beautiful transnational waterfalls and charming ethnic culture, while Ha Long is adjacent to Ha Long Bay, a famous tourist destination in Vietnam.

Lu Quan, deputy manager of the Business Management Department of the Guangxi Yunde Group, the operator of the highway, said it was the first transnational highway to link the two cities, and that it will facilitate transportation for visitors from both countries.

"It will bring more exchanges and contribute to the future development of the tourist industries in China and Vietnam," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

_not bad, based on the current price of $6.8 per kilogram, that is a lot of money._


*Vietnam's titanium reserves hit over 650 mln tons*


Source: Xinhua Time: 2013-Aug-13 16:34




_Titanium mining right on the beach at Turtle Island_


HANOI, Aug. 12 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's titanium reserves could amount to over 650 million tons, with about 1.2 million tons produced annually, according to the Vietnam Titanium Association ( VTA).

Currently 89 mines are operating across the country by the association's 44 members, who earned 85 million U.S. dollars from titanium exports in the first six months of this year and contributed about 14.1 million dollars to the State budget, the association reported Monday.

Under VTA's target, by 2020 its member will focus on investing in processing and large-scale projects, and push closer cooperation by using one company's products as the inputs for another.

According to the Vietnamese Ministry of Natural Resources and Environment, central Binh Thuan province has the largest titanium reserves of about 599 million tons, accounting for 92 percent of Vietnam's total titanium reserves, of which its Bac Binh district has titanium reserves of 142 million tons.

The provincial Department of Industry and Trade reported that 17 titanium processing projects are waiting to be operated at Song Binh industrial park, including large projects including the 350 million U.S. dollars-worth project by the Russian Geopromining Group, the 650 million U.S. dollars project by the Vietnamese Binh Minh Ex-Import company, and the 620 million U.S. dollars project by the Hanoi Technology company.

Vietnam's titanium reserves account for about* 5 percent *of the world's total titanium reserves, just behind Canada, the United States, Norway, India and Australia, according to VTA.

http://www.asean-china-center.org/english/2013-08/13/c_132626986.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

If my calculation is correct, then VN´s titanium reserves is worth of* $4.42 trillion*. Incredible!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

Viet said:


> If my calculation is correct, then VN´s titanium reserves is worth of* $4.42 trillion*. Incredible!


But lets try to not sell off all our natural resources and rely on it for money. We need to invest in technology and services as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

visom said:


> But lets try to not sell off all our natural resources and rely on it for money. We need to invest in technology and services as well


you are right...but we are stupid if we let the treasure in the earth unexploited.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## visom

Viet said:


> you are right...but we are stupid if we let the treasure in the earth unexploited.



I agree, we only need it to help start our economy.


----------



## ViXuyen

I've said this before, Viet Nam has some of the world's largest deposits of bauxite, titanium and tungsten. Even if we go by conservative estimate, Viet Nam's titanium is worth at least $1 TRILLION usd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

foreign investors want to buy bad debts of Vietnam


> Vietnam&#8217;s NPL attractive to foreign investors
> VietNamNet Bridge -* While Vietnamese banks are not much interested in selling bad debt for debt settlement companies, many foreign investors are very excited.*
> 
> 
> 
> bad debts, npl, vamc, asset management company
> Sheehan talks about bad debts in Vietnam at a seminar on Thursday.
> Speaking at a seminar in Hanoi on Thursday, Mr. John Sheehan - former executive director of Lehman Brothers Bank, confirmed that billions of dollars are waiting to run into Vietnam. John had experience in handling bad debt in more than 22 markets worldwide.
> The Irishman expert said that Vietnam has established a bad debt settlement company but the problem of this company is its "lack of money" and it only "solves the surface matters."
> 
> Commenting on the charter capital of VND500 billion ($25 million) of the Vietnam Assets Management Company (VAMC), he said that this amount will not be enough to solve the current bad debt problem so Vietnam is in need of major funding from outside.
> Agreeing with this view, Mr. Truong Thanh Duc &#8211; Chairman of the Legal Club of the Bankers' Association - admitted: "To address the problem of bad debt, Vietnam needs money but it does not have, therefore, it needs capital from abroad. The problem is almost policies remain closed for foreign investors, such as regulations on share ownership, stock purchase, land holdings..."
> Foreign investors, especially financial institutions, many times expressed concern to the bad debt of Vietnam before the establishment of VAMC was revealed. Most recently, in an interview with Bloomberg, VAMC General Director Nguyen Huu Thuy also revealed that VAMC would call for overseas capital.
> 
> *Thuy also disclosed the identity of the first few foreign customers who want to buy bad debts of Vietnam, including International Finance Company of the World Bank, TPG Growth LLC - a unit of Standard Chartered*. To date, IFC has confirmed its meeting and negotiation with VAMC while the remaining two declined to comment.
> According to Sheehan, Vietnam has yet to create conditions for foreign capital to flow into when the infrastructure, the legal framework have not been improved.
> "I already have a list of investors who wanted to enter Vietnam. They see Vietnam as an attractive destination but they cannot find any way to pour capital into Vietnam. Thus, the burden is on the Government&#8217;s shoulders. They are the ones to create a better infrastructure for investors," Sheehan said.
> Many other markets in the region have also sought to improve policies to broad legal way for foreign capital to "save" their banks. In case of Thailand in dealing with non-performing loans (NPLs) in 1998, the government decided to allow foreign investors to own houses regarding to bad loans that they purchased as a temporary solution to help real estate values increase. Similarly, in 2002, the Philippines changed the laws taxes on foreign investors for them to give more money to buy bad debts.
> Sheehan, who is currently executive director in Southeast Asia of Captial Services Group added that most foreign investors are interested in bad debt secured by real estate in Vietnam. They primarily come from the U.S. Meanwhile, a group of investors from Europe and Japan are interested in the bad debts of other sectors.
> In the opinion of Sheehan, investors generally do not pay much attention to the bad debt figures announced by the market because the true scale of the bad debt is usually much larger. He said in the countries of transparency, the bad debt may double or even 3-4 times higher in the markets lacking transparency.
> Vietnam


----------



## Viet

_a step closer toward the *$30 billion *project_



*Thailand's PTT begins feasibility study on potential mega refinery in Vietnam*


08.15.2013 | Hydrocarbon Processing | Refining, Petrochemicals, Gas Processing and LNG News and Information
By VU TRONG KHANH





_Nhon Hoi Economic Zone in the central province of Binh Dinh, where a US$27-billion Thai oil refinery is planned to be built
PHOTO COURTESY OF TUOI TRE
_

The refinery, with a capacity of 660,000 bpd and a price tag of between $25 billion and $30 billion, would be built in the central coastal province of Binh Dinh. PTT has chosen McKinsey, Foster Wheeler and IHS as advisors for the project, it said, adding that the refinery would be operational from 2020.

HANOI -- Thailand's largest oil and gas conglomerate PTT has started working on the feasibility study for a project to build a mega oil refinery in Vietnam that, once completed, would turn the Southeast Asian country into a net oil product exporter from an importer.

Sukrit Surabotsopon, PTT's senior executive vice president for petrochemical and refining, told Vietnamese media Thursday that the study will be completed by May next year, according to a report from online news provider VnExpress.

The refinery, with a capacity of 660,000 bpd and a price tag of between $25 billion and $30 billion, would be built in the central coastal province of Binh Dinh, the report said.

PTT has chosen McKinsey, Foster Wheeler and IHS as advisors for the project, it said, adding that the refinery would be operational from 2020.

It said the refinery would produce 33 million tpy of oil and petrochemical products, 50% of which would be sold in Vietnam with the rest for exports.

Vietnam's sole refinery, the 130,000-bpd Dung Quat refinery, started production in 2009. It meets only around one third of the country's demand for oil products.

Local media reported last month that Vietnam Oil and Gas Group, or Petrovietnam, and its partners from Japan and Kuwait will start construction of Vietnam's second oil refinery in September or October this year.

The $9 billion Nghi Son complex, to be located 180 kilometers south of Hanoi, will have a refining capacity of 200,000 bpd. It will process Kuwaiti crude oil supplied exclusively by Kuwait Petroleum International.

Vietnam imported 3.85 million tons of oil products in the first half of this year, down 22% from a year earlier, according to government data. Imports fell because the Dung Quat refinery was shut for two months in the middle of last year.


Thailand's PTT begins feasibility study on potential mega refinery in Vietnam | Hydrocarbon Processing | August 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to spend $721 million to host Asiad 2019*


TUOI TRE
UPDATED : 08/07/2013 16:51 GMT + 7





_picture: A performance in Ho Chi Minh City to welcome the third Asian Indoor Games held in Vietnam in 2009_


Vietnam plans to spend VND15 trillion (US$721.2 million) on hosting the 18th Asian Games in 2019, with the sum covering the building and upgrading costs of a number of sports centers, stadiums, and other sports facilities in the nation.

The construction cost of new sports facilities is estimated to cover over two thirds of the sum, according to Vuong Bich Thand, head of the General Department of Sports and Physical Training.

&#8220;Vietnam will build new courses for horse racing, hockey, and baseball,&#8221; he told Tuoi Tre in an interview on August 6 in Hanoi.

&#8220;In addition, sports centers including Quan Ngua and Trinh Hoai Duc and indoor sports center and other sporting halls in districts Hoai Duc, Dan Phuong, and Cau Giay will also be upgraded.&#8221;
The drafting of an organizational plan for the event has almost been done and it will be submitted to the Government next week, he added.

Vietnam has yet to announce the scale of the 2019 Asiad, but the 16th Asiad which was held in China in 2010 saw the participation of a total of 9,704 athletes from 45 nations, who competed in 476 events from 42 sports, and became the largest event in the history of the Games.

The 17th Asiad will be held in 2014 in Incheon, South Korea with 36 sports.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to build $500 mln nuclear center in late 2015*


TUOI TRE
UPDATED : 08/16/2013 12:11 GMT + 7






Vietnam will start the construction of a *nuclear technology center*, possibly in the Central Highlands, which will cost half a billion dollars in two years, an atomic energy official told Tuoi Tre on Thursday. 

The Ministry of Science and Technology has been assigned to steer a project to build the Nuclear Science and Technology Center with consultation from Russian experts, Tran Chi Thanh, director of the Vietnam Atomic Energy Institute, said at a conference on nuclear technology in the southern province of Ba Ria-Vung Tau.

Funding will come from loans worth US$500 million provided by the *Russian government*, Thanh said, adding that feasibility studies and site selection are under way.

&#8220;Work on the project will probably begin in late 2015, under favorable conditions, and we have proposed building it in the Central Highlands city of Da Lat,&#8221; Thanh said.

Thanh lamented that Vietnam has not paid proper attention to the training of skilled workers for the nuclear power sector even though it aims to develop nuclear power plants in the central region.

There are no nuclear power experts, nor is there a specific strategy for training personnel for this industry at the moment, he pointed out, suggesting that the government should invest more in science and technology in order for the vision of nuclear power to be realized.

The Vietnamese government has approved a plan to put *five nuclear power plants* into operation in the central region between 2020 and 2030, given forecasts that the country will face a serious shortage of power by 2020.

Construction of the first two plants is expected to begin late next year and be completed by 2022, with power starting to be generated in late 2020.

Vietnam has decided to use *Russian *technology for the first facility and *Japanese *expertise for the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

some BBC reports on Vietnam economy


*Coffee beans perk up Vietnam economy
*





*Winners and losers in Vietnam boom*


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam growth slows down*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Viet said:


> *Vietnam growth slows down*



Viet, do you think Vietnam's slowing growth rate is due to lack of government competence? Or government not putting in enough effort?


----------



## ViXuyen

Your GDP can only grow so much with agriculture, services, and light manufacturing-based economy. 

Without the massive manufacturing of electronic, automobiles, machineries; your GDP can't expand any further

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

ViXuyen said:


> Your GDP can only grow so much with agriculture, services, and light manufacturing-based economy.
> 
> Without the massive manufacturing of electronic, automobiles, machineries; your GDP can't expand any further



Do you think Vietnam is taking too long to shift towards electronics? How is Vietnam's development pace compared to Taiwan or S. Korea?


----------



## Viet

visom said:


> Viet, do you think Vietnam's *slowing growth rate* is due to lack of government competence? Or government not putting in enough effort?


actually it is a lack of money. Many current infrastructure projects are financed by foreign money (ODA, loans, donation, etc...). I think this slow growth rate of 5-6 % will continue to last for several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam attracts US$12.63 billion FDI in eight months*

Updated : 8/24/2013 11:12:29 AM VOV







(VOV) -Vietnams foreign investment capital over the past eight months totalled US$12.63 billion, an* increase of 19.5%* on 2012.

The Foreign Investment Agency (FIA) reports that as of August 20, almost 770 new projects were licensed representing registered capital of over US$7.4 billion, a year-on-year increase of 12.2%.

As many as 296 projects contributed an additional US$5.22 billion in capital, 31.7% higher than the previous period.

FIA says foreign investment was funneled into 18 industries, of which processing and manufacturing took the lead with 370 newly registered projects worth US$10.817 billion, accounting for 85% of total foreign investment capital.

The real estate sector ranked second with its more than US$588 million representing 4.7% of total foreign investment capital.

*Japan *is the largest of Vietnams 47 foreign investors with US$4.35 billion (34.5% of the total), followed by *Singapore *(US$3.78 billion, 29.9%) and *Russia *(US$1 billion, 8,1%).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

ViXuyen said:


> Your GDP can only grow so much with agriculture, services, and light manufacturing-based economy.
> 
> Without the massive manufacturing of electronic, automobiles, machineries; your GDP can't expand any further


the service sector is the tertiary phase in economic progression after the industrial phase, i.e low cost advantaged manufacturing, service related industries account for nearly 70% of US GDP



Viet said:


> (VOV) -Vietnam&#8217;s foreign investment capital over the past eight months totalled US$12.63 billion, an* increase of 19.5%* on 2012.
> 
> The Foreign Investment Agency (FIA) reports that as of August 20, almost 770 new projects were licensed representing registered capital of over US$7.4 billion, a year-on-year increase of 12.2%.
> 
> As many as 296 projects contributed an additional US$5.22 billion in capital, 31.7% higher than the previous period.
> 
> FIA says foreign investment was funneled into 18 industries, of which processing and manufacturing took the lead with 370 newly registered projects worth US$10.817 billion, accounting for 85% of total foreign investment capital.
> 
> The real estate sector ranked second with its more than US$588 million representing 4.7% of total foreign investment capital.
> 
> *Japan *is the largest of Vietnam&#8217;s 47 foreign investors with US$4.35 billion (34.5% of the total), followed by *Singapore *(US$3.78 billion, 29.9%) and *Russia *(US$1 billion, 8,1%).



all I see is a modern day slave country


----------



## yue10

> Vietnam sees TPP trade talks finishing this year
> Last Updated: Friday, July 26, 2013 06:00:00
> 
> Negotiations for the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal are very likely to be wrapped up by the end of 2013, Industry and Trade Minister Vu Huy Hoang has said following the 18th round of talks.
> 
> Negotiators are trying to narrow gaps, especially on &#8220;sensitive&#8221; issues like state-owned enterprises, public procurement, and the environment.
> 
> The 10-day 18th round ended in Malaysia the same day with &#8220;further strong progress&#8221; achieved, according to the office of the US trade representative.
> 
> The next round is scheduled to be held in Brunei in late August.
> 
> The pact is part of a US strategic shift under President Barack Obama to focus more economic resources on Asia and "balance China's rise."
> 
> Japan became the 12th member by joining the negotiations on July 23, along with Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, the US, and Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam expects the TPP, whose member countries account for nearly 40 percent of the global economy and one-third of all world trade, to create more opportunities to boost exports and attract more foreign investment.
> 
> TPP aims to eliminate barriers to goods and services and address issues including the movement of electronic data, market access for financial firms, and copyright protection.
> 
> Tariffs on most goods traded between members will be phased out over 10 years, while other free trade and bilateral agreements allow open markets and cut taxes on a more limited range of goods.
> 
> News website Saigon Times quoted Herb Cochran, executive director of the American Chamber of Commerce in Vietnam, as saying trade between Vietnam and the US could rise by two and a half times from now to US$24.9 billion in 2020 if Vietnam signs the deal.
> 
> Exports of garments and footwear, Vietnam&#8217;s key items, are likely to see growth of nearly 50 percent by 2020, he said.
> 
> The status of market or non-market economy is among issues under discussion in bilateral talks between Vietnam and the US, and not in the TTP talks, Hoang said, indicating that Vietnam not being recognized widely as a market economy did not affect the negotiations.
> 
> The country has so far achieved recognition from seven other members of the TPP and 34 in all.


do Viets on PDF actually think TPP is a good idea like Viets on other forums or is it just another tool to enslave VN? do you guys miss the feeling of being subjugated or something?


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> all I see is a modern day slave country


all I see all of your posts are rubbish. You illiterate cannot know that thanks to FDI, VN´s economy is developing well. Is China different?


(pictures of Saigon)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yue10

that's nice pictures, what's the occupancy rate of Bitexco?


----------



## yue10

> Foreign firms reject tax-evasion charges
> Foreign firms have rejected speculation that they report losses to avoid paying tax even when they have money to expand their business, explaining the funds come from bank loans and customers. *It has become very common among foreign firms in Vietnam to report losses.*
> For instance, QMI Industrial Vietnam Company has reported a loss of up to VND3.4 billion every year since 2004.
> 
> They added up to VND8.4 billion ($420,000) by 2009, accounting for 52.7 of its legal capital.
> 
> Explaining the company&#8217;s losses, deputy general director Yin-Cheng Chuang said it was due to interest on loans.
> 
> With its capital eroding, to avoid bankruptcy, the firms plans to hike its legal capital to $1 million.
> 
> This may sound like a reasonable explanation but some of the others do not sound so credible.
> 
> Sunglory Company, which manufactures clothes for export at a plant in Ho Chi Minh City&#8217;s Binh Tan District, incurred accumulated losses of VND6.5 billion ($325,000) by 2009 though its capital is only VND1.7 billion.
> 
> Asked why the company has not filed for bankruptcy and has indeed continued to expand despite the huge losses, deputy general director Hsiu-Ying Liao said: &#8220;Sunglory has run its business with money customers advanced, of about VND4.4 billion ($220,000).&#8221;
> 
> But the explanation does not wash since even that money has been used up.
> 
> Clover Vietnam Co has suffered accumulated losses of VND18.6 billion in the nearly two years since its establishment while its registered capital is only VND23 billion. It is not clear where it has been getting its operating capital from.
> 
> The company has not filed for bankruptcy because its parent company has reportedly pledged an infusion of funds and rescheduling of its debts by a year.
> 
> Orange Fashion Company has a chartered capital of VND30 billion, but in five years if operation it has run up total losses of VND53 billion.
> 
> Seog Deog Lee, a company spokesperson, said in its first two years (2005 and 2006), the company had revenues of nearly VND150 billion but had to spend much on renting facilities and nearly VND12 billion on administrative costs.
> 
> As result, it suffered a loss of VND3.5 billion, he said.
> 
> Though in 2007 the turnover soared to VND284 billion, it still made a loss of VND7.1 billion because the company had to move and had to spend on new assets, he said.
> 
> He said turnover kept rising in 2008 and 2009 too, but so did management costs, leading to more losses.
> 
> Tax agencies helpless
> 
> Though clearly most firms&#8217; explanations lack credibility, tax agencies do not have enough staff or the capability to call their bluff.
> 
> Since their financial statements are attested by auditors and are ostensibly above board, tax officials cannot find evidence against them.
> 
> Moreover, because the market is governed by the law of supply and demand and firms are free to negotiate selling and buying prices, tax employees do not have the right to question such numbers.
> 
> A taxation official said one firm bought used machinery made in China but its books indicated a purchase price equal to that of brand new machinery made in Japan.
> 
> Tax authorities could not take any action because the firm had the purchase papers in order, he said.


vietnamnewstoday.com/nd5/detail/business-banking-insurance/foreign-firms-reject-taxevasion-charges/1225.004004.html



> Vietnam to tackle tax evasion problem in FDI companiesBy Bich Diep | dtinews.vn | May 07, 2013 09:29 AM
> The ministry of Planning and Investment has recently analysed the benefits and problems of 25 years of foreign direct investment.
> 
> One of the most pressing problems has been tax avoidance. Coca-cola was the most recent example. The soft drinks corporation has expanded since 1993 but Coca-Cola Vietnam has always reported huge losses.
> 
> Adidas Vietnam, which has invested since 1993 and currently employs 80,000 workers, earning VND22 trillion in revenue (USD1 million), still reports losses.
> 
> Talking with VTV1, deputy minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh said transfer pricing is a common problem in any countries that have FDI companies.
> 
> Those companies have closed production processes because their raw materials come from the mother companies so it is difficult to check the input and output costs.
> 
> "It's the responsibility and a challenge for the finance and tax departments," Vinh said.
> 
> A plan to prevent transfer pricing was approved two years ago but Vinh said it needs co-operation from many state agencies. "We should be stricter with this problem but we shouldn't blow it out of proportion because Vietnam's business environment could be affected." he said.
> 
> After 25 years of attracting foreign investments, Vietnam has about 14,552 projects with total registered capital of USD210.5 billion. The contribution of the FDI companies to the GDP increased from 2% in 1992 to 18.97% in 2011. They also provided jobs for nearly six million people.
> 
> However, FDI projects also have some shortcomings such as low added value and lower capital disbursements.
> 
> *Technologies that have been transferred to Vietnam remain not very advanced and most workers still have modest incomes. Moreover, tax evasion remains a common problems with FDI companies*.


dtinews.vn/en/news/018/29009/vietnam-to-tackle-tax-evasion-problem-in-fdi-companies.html



> Vietnam plans to cut car taxes to take on zero-tariff ASEAN imports
> *Japanese representatives said from now through 2018 the government needs to offer incentives, including tax cuts, to bump up demand and induce auto producers to stay.*


thanhniennews.com/index/pages/20130613-vietnam-plans-to-cut-car-taxes-to-survive-zero-tariff-asean-imports.aspx



> Many foreign firms under tax evasion question
> 
> VietNamNet Bridge - Before the questionable transfer pricing for tax evasion of some multinational corporations in Vietnam, a representative of the General Department of Taxation confirmed that it is no such thing as the tax authorities are powerless and they would conduct tax inspection at these companies.
> 
> At the workshop on the management of transfer pricing activities in Hanoi on December 11, Mr. Nguyen Quang Tien, a senior official from the General Department of Taxation, admitted that price transfer in Vietnam is popular.
> 
> "A lot of businesses are on our radar but we cannot make it public at this moment," Tien said.
> 
> Transfer pricing activities usually occur in the multinational corporations which have a network of subsidiaries located in different countries. In the markets of high taxation, subsidiaries tend to declare higher costs and higher prices in order to reduce profits and vice versa.
> 
> Particularly in the case of Coca Cola, recent information about this company&#8217;s signs of transfer pricing for tax evasion has appeared.
> 
> Coming to Vietnam in 1993, Coca Cola has continuously invested in production expansion; its revenue growth is always strong, but the tax agency said they have not collected any coin of taxes from the company.
> 
> Before Coca Cola&#8217;s report of losses over the years, Tien said the tax agency had identified signs of transfer pricing here. Tien confirmed that the agency has not inspected Coca Cola, not gives up with this firm.
> 
> Coca Cola experienced tax inspection once in 2006. However, according to Tien, that time the HCM City tax office only checked its revenues, receipts, not the transfer price.
> 
> Mr Tien added that not just Coca Cola but Pepsi and Metro are also targeted by the tax authorities.
> 
> "The general department had detected these cases but within its resources, the agency cannot carry out inspection immediately. A transfer pricing inspection may take 1, 2 years, and even longer in Australia. They has pursued a case for 13 years and still not succeed yet," Tien said.
> 
> The tax official also revealed the case of a big firm from Taiwan. "This company operates in the field of footwear, with revenue of VND22 trillion ($1 billion), employing 80,000 and even 100,000 Vietnamese workers, but we have not collected the taxes from the firm,&#8221; Tien said.
> 
> Talking to the media, Tien did not exclude the possibility that these firms have the help of audit firms. He said the tax authorities will tighten this and require auditing firms to bear higher responsibility for their works.
> 
> At this workshop, Mr. Michael Palmer, an expert on transfer pricing in Australia, said in his country and around the world, multinational corporations have the participation of the leading experts on price transfer from around the world to give advice on strategies to reduce taxes.


english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/business/54669/many-foreign-firms-under-tax-evasion-question.html



> Honda Vietnam protests against $160 million tax arrears
> Honda Vietnam has filed a petition to the government after being told to pay tax arrears of VND3.34 trillion ($160 million) by local customs agencies.
> 
> The tax arrears bill for Honda Vietnam&#8217;s imports over the past five years was issued after a recent scheduled examination jointly carried out by Hanoi and Vinh Phuc customs departments.
> 
> But the firm protested and provided clarifications highlighting misunderstandings taking root in the way some related regulations concerning separation level were previously and are currently understood.
> 
> *The manufacturer expressed concerns over the long-term business operations should the issue remain unresolved.*
> 
> Established in 1996, Honda Vietnam started manufacturing motorcycles in 1997 and automobiles in 2006 with the total turnover up to now of 10 million and 20,340 units respectively. The labor force now totals 100,000 people and the amount of tax contributed has reached VND20 trillion (USD970.8 million) so far.
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai has requested the Ministry of Finance to report on the case, said the Government Office.
> 
> The tax arrears collection will affect the business development of Honda Vietnam, newswire Vnexpress quoted Hiroshi Kitamura - Japanese Chargé D&#8217;Affaires in Vietnam who has sent a postal mail to the Ministry of Finance, General Department of Customs and Ministry of Industry and Commerce on the problem.
> 
> In the letter, Hiroshi said Honda Vietnam is facing difficulty because of the then and now understandings of tax treatment for imported spare parts for car assembly.
> 
> Mr. Hiroshi added that if the tax arrears are paid, it will negatively affect the development of business activities in Vietnam and the employment of Vietnamese workers.
> 
> It will also affect the confidence of foreign investors in Vietnam or those who are prepared for investing in the country, including Japanese companies.
> 
> Ford Vietnam last month was requested to pay VND32.5 billion (USD1.57 million) by Hai Phong Customs Department due to false tax declarations.
> 
> But the total tax amounts liable have been calculated at VND40.7 billion (USD1.97 million), nearly VND8.25 billion (USD400,485) of which has already been paid.
> 
> In addition, 155 customs declaration forms of car parts imported through Customs Department are being reviewed, 90 of which reveal components for assembling Focus, 35 for Escape, 6 for Mondeo, the remaining for Fiesta and Transit vehicles.
> 
> The additional tax collection is inevitable due to some current vague regulations, a senior customs officer told Vnexpress.
> 
> In reality, not only Ford Vietnam but also other famed automobile manufacturers namely Vinamotor, Vidamco and Toyota have run into trouble making customs declarations for automobile component imports.
> 
> Imported car components that are eligible for separation level criteria can enjoy a preferential tax rate of 0-27 percent.
> 
> Meanwhile, complete parts if detected will be imposed a tax rate of 80-82 percent which is the tax rate for importing a whole car.
> 
> Ford Vietnam now has 160 customs declaration forms which will be imposed car import tax rates rather than the preferential rates due to their failure to meet the requirement of separation level.
> 
> The tax arrears collection has been conducted since March when some consignment of automobile part imports of Ford Vietnam was inspected by Hai Duong Customs Department.
> 
> Several components failed to satisfy the required separation level in order to be eligible for the favorable tax rate of 0-27 percent.


dtinews.vn/en/news/018/16111/honda-vietnam-protests-against--160-million-tax-arrears.html


if you are not modern day slave what are you?


----------



## EastSea

yue10 said:


> vietnamnewstoday.com/nd5/detail/business-banking-insurance/foreign-firms-reject-taxevasion-charges/1225.004004.html
> 
> 
> dtinews.vn/en/news/018/29009/vietnam-to-tackle-tax-evasion-problem-in-fdi-companies.html
> 
> 
> thanhniennews.com/index/pages/20130613-vietnam-plans-to-cut-car-taxes-to-survive-zero-tariff-asean-imports.aspx
> 
> 
> english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/business/54669/many-foreign-firms-under-tax-evasion-question.html
> 
> 
> dtinews.vn/en/news/018/16111/honda-vietnam-protests-against--160-million-tax-arrears.html
> 
> 
> if you are not modern day slave what are you?



How many FDI projects of Japan in China now ? Base on your logic, to day Chinese are slaves of Japan .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yue10

EastSea said:


> How many FDI projects of Japan in China now ? Base on your logic, to day Chinese are slaves of Japan .



before I saw your post I already knew what you were going to say, Viets are too predictable, the supposed advantages of FDI over debt capital include technology and know how spill over, better productivity and scale and therefore better tax collection, according to those articles you Viets have achieved nothing from FDI except for being the next hotspot for depressed wages, Korea and Japan never relied on wide scale FDI, no.1 most important was being an obedient eunuch to the American empire but no.2 was using debt financing and either blatantly knocking off foreign products or exploiting technology licensing 

China has a completely different scale of population which it can leverage compared to little Vietnam and even then Chinese inbound FDI is only around 2% of GDP whereas Vietnam is hovering around 8-10% for the last decade, Viets are getting owned by foreigners and when it comes time for your companies to compete you will not have a chance


----------



## visom

yue10 said:


> before I saw your post I already knew what you were going to say, Viets are too predictable, the supposed advantages of FDI over debt capital include technology and know how spill over, better productivity and scale and therefore better tax collection, according to those articles you Viets have achieved nothing from FDI except for being the next hotspot for depressed wages, Korea and Japan never relied on wide scale FDI, no.1 most important was being an obedient eunuch to the American empire but no.2 was using debt financing and either blatantly knocking off foreign products or exploiting technology licensing
> 
> China has a completely different scale of population which it can leverage compared to little Vietnam and even then Chinese inbound FDI is only around 2% of GDP whereas Vietnam is hovering around 8-10% for the last decade, Viets are getting owned by foreigners and when it comes time for your companies to compete you will not have a chance


There's a stigma for your companies, it's called "Made in China". Once you lose your cheap labor advantages, your country's products will have no advantages over any other foreign company's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yue10

visom said:


> There's a stigma for your companies, it's called "Made in China". Once you lose your cheap labor advantages, your country's products will have no advantages over any other foreign company's.



yes and 'Made in Japan' also use to have a stigma attached to it, Hyundai was also known for it's low income target segment in the beginning, you have to start from somewhere first entering the market and gradually increasing market share and capital accumulation then later on when you have built a base through which aggressive expansion can be undertaken then you can focus on quality and marketing


----------



## vtnsx

EastSea said:


> How many FDI projects of Japan in China now ? Base on your logic, to day Chinese are slaves of Japan .



China has been a slave to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Japanese investors pour another US$166 mil into HCM City

Updated : 9/11/2013 11:24:48 AM VOV






(VOV) - The HCM Citys Peoples Committee granted investment licenses to a number of new Japanese projects worth US$166 million in the citys industrial parks (IPs), and export and processing zones (EPZs) on September 10.

They include one project from Unika Group in Hiep Phuoc IP for small and medium-sized (SMEs) and two other projects from Sai Gon Precision Co,Ltd in Linh Trung 2 EPZ and Nidec Tosok Akiba Vietnam in Tan Thuan EPZ.

Mayor Le Hoang Quan highlighted Sai Gon Precision Co, Ltd and Nidec Tosok Akiba Vietnams contribution to Vietnams investment in hi-tech application. In addition, the formulation of a project to build a Vietnam-Japan Industrial Area in Hiep Phuoc Industrial Park has marks an important step toward attracting more Japanese hi-tech investors in the near future. 

At present, more than 100 Japanese businesses are operating in HCM City with a total capitalization of US$1.270 billion, mostly in the fields of mechanics, electricity and electronics.



Kumho Tire to invest US$10 mil to build a factory in Binh Duong

Updated : 9/11/2013 9:16:55 AM VOV





Kumho Tire, a subsidiary of Korea's Kumho Asiana Group, plans to invest around US$100 million in a factory in Binh Duong Province, Kumho Asiana Group chairman Park Sam-koo told the Korea Times last weekend.

He disclosed the plan on the sidelines of a business conference in Hanoi during a state visit by the Republic of Koreas President Park Geun-hye.

This was the first time the group revealed its investment plan in Vietnam. The investment is expected to increase its Vietnamese plant's annual production from 3.3 million to 5 million tires.

"We are mulling over enlarging the facilities of our Vietnamese factory beginning next year. The amount to be spent is in the neighbourhood of US$100 million," Park said.

"We will strengthen our footing in Vietnam, where our affiliates in construction, airlines and express buses have operations."

Park regards Vietnam as a significant target market for Kumho and has been a strong proponent of cranking up the output of the country's Kumho Tire plant.

Experts said Park's decision made sense because boosting production in Vietnam would help meet rising demand for quality tires in China, just across the northern border.


----------



## Viet

Shiseido Vietnam builds US$30 million plant in Dong Nai

Updated : 9/10/2013 7:08:49 PM





(VOV) - Shiseido Vietnam began constructing its second Dong Nai province plant on September 10, a project boasting total investment capital of US$30 million.

The company has also poured funding into equipment upgrades that will fuel production expansion and the planned exploration of European export opportunities.

The second plant is scheduled to enter operation in 2015 with a production capacity triple that of its first plant and employing an additional 350 workers.

A representative from the Dong Nai Provincial Industrial Zone Management Board said Shiseido Vietnam&#8217;s expansion will encourage Japanese businesses to consider increasing their own investments in the province. Job generation will also assist the local industrialisation and modernisation process.

Shiseido Vietnam is a Japanese company specialising in cosmetics and skin and hair care product manufacturing.

In 2008, it spent nearly US$50 million on its first Dong Nai plant. It sells more than 22,000 products, exports to 11 Asian countries, and employs over 400 staff.



RoK firm invests US$1.5bln in Haiphong economic zone

Updated : 9/10/2013 3:23:59 PM





The Republic of Korea's LG Electronics (LGE) has been licenced to invest US$1.5 billion in a new manufacturing complex in the northern port city of Haiphong. 

The project will be developed on a 10ha site in Trang Due Industrial Zone, a complex comprising industry, a township, recreation facilities and service parks on a total area of 600ha.

The project will be divided into two stages, with the first to be developed in four years with US$510 million, and the second over five years with US$990 million. 

The committee hopes the project will help the zone attract more investors, particularly LGE partners and satellite parties; and create about 20,000 jobs. 

LGE will take advantage of new tax incentives available from the middle of August. They include corporate income tax of only 10% in the first 15 years of operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

VN, RoK aim to boost trade to $70 bln by 2020

TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 09/10/2013 15:07 GMT + 7






_President Truong Tan Sang welcomes RoK President Park Geun-Hye in Hanoi on September 9, 2013_

During their talk on September 9 in Hanoi, Vietnamese President Truong Tan Sang and visiting South Korean President Park Geun-Hye agreed to take steps to raise the two countries&#8217; two-way trade to US$70 billion by 2020, and boost many other cooperation relations.

The two Presidents expressed their pleasure at the fruitful developments in the two nations&#8217; relations and cooperation in the past 21 years, especially after the two countries established their strategic partnership in 2009.

Besides affirming the need to intensify the cooperation in economics, trade, investment, science, technology, culture, education, labor and environment, the two leaders agreed to accelerate the negotiation process of a bilateral Free Trade Agreement, a new Agreement on Labor Cooperation and the building of the Korea Institute of Science and Technology in Vietnam

The two sides pledged to maintain the visits and meetings of their high-ranking leaders as well as officials from the two countries&#8217; ministries, agencies and localities, while effectively preserving dialogue mechanisms between them to deepen their relations.

They also agreed to the early signing of an agreement on labor cooperation to replace the former which expired in 2012, and agreed to implement the Vietnam-Korean Institute of Science and Technology project (V-KIST).

The two Presidents highly appreciated close cooperation and coordination at multi-lateral forums and international organizations such as the UN, WTO, APEC and ASEM and other regional cooperative mechanisms such as ASEAN-RoK, ASEAN + 3, ARF and EAS.

The two leaders were unanimous in promoting mutual trust and understanding between the two peoples through exchange activities, including language training, culture, arts and sports.

They agreed to pay due attention to protecting and ensuring the legitimate rights of their respective citizens while increasing necessary care and support for Vietnam-RoK multi-cultural families.

Besides, they also discussed issues related to the Korean peninsula situation and the maintenance of peace and freedom of navigation.

After the talks, the two Presidents witnessed the signing of seven cooperative documents and the two sides issued a joint statement in which the two sides agreed to promote the development of their comprehensive strategic cooperation partnership for common prosperity and the well-being of the two peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Fifth Vietnam-Singapore IP gets off ground


Updated : 9/13/2013 5:18:09 PM






(VOV) - Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung and his Singaporean counterpart Lee Hsien Loong attended the ground-breaking ceremony of a Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park (VSIP) in Quang Ngai province on September 13. 

The Integrated Township and Industrial Park, the fifth of its kind in Vietnam, will be built on an area of 600ha in Son Tinh district. It is designed following the successful operations of the previous four VSIPs in Binh Duong, Bac Ninh and Haiphong.

So far these VSIPs have attracted 490 investors from 22 countries and territories with a total capitalisation of more than US$6 billion, and generated steady jobs for 140,000 workers.

At the ceremony, both PMs Dung and Lee noted that since the first park took shape in 1996, VSIPs have symbolised successful economic cooperation between the two countries, significantly contributing to Vietnams socio-economic development.

Dung said that the Vietnamese government creates the best possible conditions for foreign investors, including those from Singapore, to operate efficiently in the country.

We are improving infrastructure, completing legislation, simplifying administrative procedures, and actively taking part in free trade area (FTA) negotiations, including the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), to create the best business environment for foreign investors, he said.

He revealed that the Danang-Quang Ngai expressway, which is under construction, will run through urban areas and industrial parks along central coastal provinces, facilitating local development.

At the ceremony, Quang Ngai handed over investment licences to three foreign projects totalling US$115 million, which are expected to generate 11,000 jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Samsung to spend $1.2 bil. on Vietnam chip plant


09:58 | 11/09/2013 VIR




Samsung Vietnam illustration photo

South Korea&#8217;s Samsung Electro-Mechanics will start work next month on a $1.2 billion chip and electronic components plant in the northern province of Thai Nguyen.

Necessary procedures for the project at the Samsung Electronics Vietnam Thai Nguyen (SEVT) hi-tech complex in Yen Binh 1 Industrial Park have been completed, according to a source from the management of industrial parks in Thai Nguyen.

When in place, it will supply the SEVT complex where Samsung gadgets like mobile phones, smart phones and tablets are made.

Seung Mo Ryu, general director of Samsung Electro-Mechanics, who had visited Thai Nguyen and worked with provincial leaders on the project in the middle of last month, said the plant&#8217;s groundbreaking ceremony was slated for next month and that it would be up and running in August 2014.

The chip and electronic components facility will be the biggest of Samsung Electro-Mechanics outside South Korea, Thai Nguyen newspaper said in a report on its website at baothainguyen.org.vn.

Samsung Electro-Mechanics specializes in making integrated technology products for electronic devices. The company now has plants in China, Thailand and the Philippines among others, with the Thai Nguyen plant being Samsung&#8217;s ninth facility and second project in the province.

In encouraging Samsung&#8217;s investment plan in Vietnam, Thai Nguyen Province&#8217;s leaders have promised to offer favorable conditions for Samsung to put the plant into operation as scheduled.

Samsung Electronics Vietnam Thai Nguyen in March 2013 broke ground for the hi-tech complex at a total cost of US$2 billion. The mobile phone manufacturing and assembly and hi-tech product plant covering some 100 hectares is due to be commissioned at the end of this year.

These two giant facilities are seen as the major manufacturing facilities of Samsung in Vietnam. Member companies of the group also plan to develop plants making electrical and electronic components and mobile and telecom devices using high technologies, with thousands of jobs to be created and around US$20 billion worth of goods to be exported annually.

With the new project, Samsung&#8217;s investment commitments to the two production bases in the country amount to a combined US$4.7 billion and Vietnam will become Samsung&#8217;s smart phones and tablets manufacturing base in the world.

The first plant of Samsung in Vietnam is situated in the northern province of Bac Ninh with total capital of around US$1.5 billion. It launched its first products in April 2009. Samsung Bac Ninh turns out 13-15 million tons of products per month, with over 90% of them for export. The firm&#8217;s exports brought home roughly US$11 billion in the year&#8217;s first half, with high-end smart phones like Galaxy SII and Galaxy SIII and Note II made by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Quang Ninh to have $7.5 billion hotel project

15:57 | 12/09/2013 VIR





Leading officials of the US ISC Corporation &#8211; a group of world-class investors &#8211; and its partner of Tuan Chau Group (TCG) on September 11 made a fact-finding tour to Van Don island in the northern Quang Ninh province, looking to launch a 7.5 billion USD entertainment and hotel complex project in Van Don and Tuan Chau islands.

According to TCG Chairman Dao Hong Tuyen, the project has been credit guaranteed by three world top banks, including Citi Bank with 7 billion USD.

Quang Ninh authorities, ISC Corporation and the partners have also established a working group, teaming up experts of both sides to conduct studies and surveys, and design cooperation mechanisms and a roadmap to implement the project.






_The Tuan Chau Group (TCG) and US-based ISC Corporation yesterday signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on a project to build a US$7.5 billion entertainment and hotel complex in the Van Don economic zone.&#8212; Photo danviet
_






_Tourists visit Van Don Island in the northern coastal province of Quang Ninh, which is pondering the opportunity for a US$7.5 billion entertainment and hotel complex. &#8212; VNS Photo Truong Vi_


----------



## Viet

A thermal power plant to be built in Quang Ngai

09:34 | 13/09/2013 VIR





A memorandum of understanding on developing Dung Quat thermal power plant under the build- operate- transfer investment form was signed between the General Department of Energy (GDE) under the Ministry of Industry and Trade and the Sembcorp Industries Ltd of Singapore in Hanoi on September 11.

The plant will be built in Binh Son district, Quang Ngai province, at a cost of almost 2 billion USD, said Director of GDE Pham Manh Thang. It is designed to have two turbines with a combined capacity of 1,200MW. Once completed and put into operation, the plant is expected to supply 7 billion kW per year.

As planned, the first turbine will operate in September 2020 and the plant is scheduled to be fully operational in March, 2021.

Thang also underlined the plant will be fuelled by imported coal with hope to help Vietnam meet national energy demand in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minjitta

Viet said:


> Samsung to spend $1.2 bil. on Vietnam chip plant
> 
> 
> 09:58 | 11/09/2013 VIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Vietnam illustration photo
> 
> South Koreas Samsung Electro-Mechanics will start work next month on a $1.2 billion chip and electronic components plant in the northern province of Thai Nguyen.
> 
> Necessary procedures for the project at the Samsung Electronics Vietnam Thai Nguyen (SEVT) hi-tech complex in Yen Binh 1 Industrial Park have been completed, according to a source from the management of industrial parks in Thai Nguyen.
> 
> When in place, it will supply the SEVT complex where Samsung gadgets like mobile phones, smart phones and tablets are made.
> 
> Seung Mo Ryu, general director of Samsung Electro-Mechanics, who had visited Thai Nguyen and worked with provincial leaders on the project in the middle of last month, said the plants groundbreaking ceremony was slated for next month and that it would be up and running in August 2014.
> 
> The chip and electronic components facility will be the biggest of Samsung Electro-Mechanics outside South Korea, Thai Nguyen newspaper said in a report on its website at baothainguyen.org.vn.
> 
> Samsung Electro-Mechanics specializes in making integrated technology products for electronic devices. The company now has plants in China, Thailand and the Philippines among others, with the Thai Nguyen plant being Samsungs ninth facility and second project in the province.
> 
> In encouraging Samsungs investment plan in Vietnam, Thai Nguyen Provinces leaders have promised to offer favorable conditions for Samsung to put the plant into operation as scheduled.
> 
> Samsung Electronics Vietnam Thai Nguyen in March 2013 broke ground for the hi-tech complex at a total cost of US$2 billion. The mobile phone manufacturing and assembly and hi-tech product plant covering some 100 hectares is due to be commissioned at the end of this year.
> 
> These two giant facilities are seen as the major manufacturing facilities of Samsung in Vietnam. Member companies of the group also plan to develop plants making electrical and electronic components and mobile and telecom devices using high technologies, with thousands of jobs to be created and around US$20 billion worth of goods to be exported annually.
> 
> With the new project, Samsungs investment commitments to the two production bases in the country amount to a combined US$4.7 billion and Vietnam will become Samsungs smart phones and tablets manufacturing base in the world.
> 
> The first plant of Samsung in Vietnam is situated in the northern province of Bac Ninh with total capital of around US$1.5 billion. It launched its first products in April 2009. Samsung Bac Ninh turns out 13-15 million tons of products per month, with over 90% of them for export. The firms exports brought home roughly US$11 billion in the years first half, with high-end smart phones like Galaxy SII and Galaxy SIII and Note II made by it.


Just brought Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 inches "MADE in VIETNAM" in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

and now some bad news...


Mooncakes Go Unsold as Vietnam Slowdown Hurts Companies

By Bloomberg News - Sep 19, 2013 8:30 AM GMT+0200





_Street vendors push their carts along a side street in Hanoi. Photographer: Justin Mott/Bloomberg_

By noon on a recent weekday, Nguyen Thi Hanh hadn&#8217;t sold a single mooncake at her sidewalk kiosk set up for the Mid-Autumn Festival on a busy street in Hanoi. She squatted on the ground to tend to her embroidery, instead.

&#8220;I&#8217;m very worried the slow sales will cut into my bonus this year,&#8221; said the 52-year-old vendor, who sells the sweet pastry stuffed with mung beans at 36,000 dong ($1.70) each for a local food chain. Sales are about half of last year&#8217;s, she said Sept. 3, about two weeks before the festival. &#8220;There&#8217;s no way I can meet the quota set by the company if this continues.&#8221;

Hanh&#8217;s difficulty in selling during one of the busiest shopping periods in Vietnam adds to evidence that the country&#8217;s economic woes are spreading. Retail sales growth cooled to the slowest since at least 2004 in the eight months through August as consumers cut back on purchases of items from cars and plasma televisions to food, piling pressure on companies weighed down by bad debt, a struggling property market and mounting losses.

&#8220;If people aren&#8217;t spending, businesses aren&#8217;t moving their merchandise, their revenues are falling and they are falling behind on paying back their debt,&#8221; said Alan Pham, Ho Chi Minh City-based chief economist at VinaCapital Group, the nation&#8217;s largest fund manager. Faltering retail sales &#8220;are a risk to the economy. GDP growth can&#8217;t recover if such a big chunk is weak.&#8221;

The economy expanded 4.9 percent in the first half from a year earlier, and the International Monetary Fund predicts Vietnam is set for a third straight year of sub-6 percent growth for the first time since 1988. Retail sales make up about 60 percent of gross domestic product, according to Pham&#8217;s estimates.

*Stocks Rise
*
Asian stocks rose to a four-month high today and bonds climbed after the Federal Reserve unexpectedly refrained from reducing U.S. economic stimulus. The MSCI Asia Pacific Index climbed 2.3 percent as of 3:23 p.m. in Tokyo.

New Zealand&#8217;s economy expanded more than estimated in the second quarter from a year earlier, and Japan&#8217;s exports rose the most since 2010 in August.

In Europe, the Swiss central bank will probably keep the band for its benchmark interest rate unchanged, according to a Bloomberg survey. Initial jobless claims in the U.S. probably rose to 330,000 last week, a separate survey showed.

Vietnam&#8217;s central bank has cut its refinancing rate eight times since the beginning of 2012 to spur lending, and the government has set up an asset management company to clear bad debt at banks. Still, credit grew 6.5 percent in the eight months through August compared with a full-year target of 12 percent, official data showed. Third-quarter GDP data is due by the end of the month.

Elevated Inflation private consumption growth slowed to 3.5 percent last year from 4.7 percent in 2011, according to the General Statistics Office. It accounts for about 65 percent of Vietnam&#8217;s GDP.

In comparison, private consumption in Malaysia climbed 7.7 percent in 2012 from a year earlier, while in Indonesia it climbed 5.3 percent last year, according to official data.

Spending in Vietnam is also hindered by inflation, which quickened to 7.5 percent in August, the fastest pace since May 2012. Retail sales of goods and services rose 12.3 percent in January through August from a year earlier, before accounting for inflation, according to official data compiled by Bloomberg. That is the slowest pace in at least nine years.

After accounting for inflation, retail sales growth in the first eight months of the year was 5.1 percent compared with 6.8 percent in the same period a year earlier. The HSBC Holdings Plc and Markit Economics manufacturing purchasing managers&#8217; index for Vietnam remained below 50, signaling contraction, for a fourth straight month in August.

*Jobs Cut
*
&#8220;Vietnam&#8217;s businesses and wage earners are in for a rough ride,&#8221; Trinh Nguyen, Hong Kong-based economist at HSBC, said in a note last month. &#8220;With softer purchasing power, demand for goods, especially manufactured goods, has decelerated.&#8221;

The return on equity of Vietnam&#8217;s consumer staple companies lags behind some regional peers, according to the companies&#8217; latest filings. Vietnam&#8217;s companies in that category returned an average of 11 percent compared to Thailand&#8217;s 16 percent and Indonesia&#8217;s 15 percent. Masan Group Corp., which makes noodles and soy sauce, returned 4 percent, compared with Thai instant noodles company President Rice Products Pcl (PR) at 18 percent.

While Tran Kim Thanh, chairman of Kinh Do Corp., Vietnam&#8217;s biggest mooncake maker, predicts &#8220;good&#8221; sales this Mid-Autumn season, Saigon Securities Inc. analyst Nguyen Thi Thuy Giang is less optimistic. The outlook for the consumer industry is &#8220;not positive&#8221; due to slow sales and weak demand, she said.

*Jobs Cut*

Struggling with rising costs and slowing demand, Vietnamese companies have cut jobs and wages. The unemployment rate was 2.3 percent at the end of June, up from 1.96 percent as of Dec. 31, according to the statistics office.

Those figures are probably underreported, underemployment &#8220;has increased significantly and that reflects the change in the economic conditions,&#8221; HSBC&#8217;s Nguyen said. The number of business closures in Vietnam increased 12 percent in the first six months from a year earlier, according to government data.

&#8220;People are buying less of almost everything,&#8221; said Le Thi Hao, 46, who lost her job as a cleaner in a food factory last year when it cut output, and now sells fruits on a sidewalk. &#8220;My family can afford to eat meat only once every 10 days.&#8221;

Vehicle sales grew 13.6 percent in August from a year earlier, slowing from 22.7 percent in July. Consumers are also cutting back on essentials such as groceries and toilet paper, according to the Ho Chi Minh City office of market research company TNS, which surveyed 500 urban households late last year.

The TNS survey showed 79 percent of people planned to spend less, or the same amount this year, on household-care products, while 25 percent said they will cut spending on utilities.

Accountant Tran Thi Hong Mai, whose salary was cut by 40 percent late last year, has had to make many adjustments. She doesn&#8217;t buy expensive foreign labels any more, and instead gets locally-made apparel. She also packs lunch to work every day.

For the mid-Autumn Festival today, Mai bought mooncakes at a street kiosk rather than from a luxury hotel as she used to.

&#8220;When we are earning much less and inflation is high, we need to be careful with our spending,&#8221; Mai said, picking up a box of four mooncakes for 140,000 dong. &#8220;I only spend on essential items like milk and books for the kids these days.&#8221;


To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Nguyen Dieu Tu Uyen in Hanoi at uyen1@bloomberg.net; John Boudreau in Hanoi at jboudreau3@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Stephanie Phang at sphang@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam's scandal-hit shipbuilder to fire 14,000 staff

Published September 19, 2013
AFP





_An almost inoperative dock at Vinashin's Nam Trieu shipbuilding factory in the northern coastal city of Hai Phong on February 28, 2013. Vietnam's debt-swamped state-run shipbuilder Vinashin has said it will axe some 14,000 jobs as part of a restructuring that will see it shed 70 percent of its workforce. (AFP/File)_

HANOI (AFP) &#8211; Vietnam's debt-swamped state-run shipbuilder Vinashin has said it will axe some 14,000 jobs as part of a restructuring that will see it shed 70 percent of its workforce.

The company collapsed in 2010 under $4 billion in debts, triggering investor alarm over the health of other key state-owned firms and leading to a downgrade of the communist country's credit rating.

Vinashin currently employs some 26,000 staff -- less than half the number in 2008 -- but said it had a "plan to restructure its labour, keeping about 8,000 people", in a statement on its website posted Monday.

The firm, which expanded into areas from real estate to electricity generation before it toppled under vast debts, said paying off staff was "not simple" because of a lack of funds.

While the company will lose a total of 18,000 workers in the process, it only specified that 14,000 staff -- many of whom already have no work -- would lose their jobs. It did not give details of the further 4,000.

State-run Lao Dong newspaper said Thursday the cuts were a blow to the group's skilled workforce, who bore no responsibility for its collapse.

Vinashin "used to be given preferential treatment to overcome difficulties. So why is there no plan to help 14,000 employees, redundant due to irresponsible and corrupt officials?" it said.

Before its collapse Vinashin, officially known as Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group, was seen as a new model state-owned enterprise that would lead Vietnam's efforts to compete on a global stage.
The company's near-bankruptcy -- as well as scandals at other state-owned firms -- caused turbulence in Vietnam, which has seen its economic dreams sour in recent years.

Nearly a dozen executives were jailed in 2012 and the Vinashin case piled pressure on Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, who appointed the disgraced chief executive and was later forced to accept responsibility for the group's failings.

Vinashin did not specify how long the restructuring would take, but said it would be in two stages.
Economist Jonathan Pincus, dean of the Fulbright Economics Teaching Programme in Ho Chi Minh City, said it was "hard to know... where the job cuts are falling hardest and how it relates to disinvestment in their highly diversified conglomerate".

"Are they focusing on ship building and giving up the other things? Are they consolidating their shipyards? If yes, then it is a positive development," he said.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...hipbuilder-to-fire-14000-staff/#ixzz2fLQ25I1X

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

again, a big Thank to our Japanese friends...


Vietnam builds 1st ever energy-generating waste plant


English.news.cn 2013-09-19 23:27:11






HANOI, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- The construction of the first waste treatment facility to generate electricity from bio-waste started in Vietnam's capital Hanoi on Thursday.

The Nam Son industrial waste treatment complex, which is located in Hanoi's Soc Son District, is the first of its kind in Vietnam, using Japan's incinerators with advanced technologies to turn the heat from industrial and hazardous garbage treatment process into electricity, reported local online newspaper Nhandan (the People).

The system is capable of treating 75 tons of waste per day and can produce 1,930kW of thermal power.

The project costs over 612 billion Vietnamese dong (29 million U.S. dollars) to build, of which over 472 billion Vietnamese dong (22.4 million U.S. dollars) came from non-refundable aid from Japan's New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization.

The project will provide the electricity for the whole complex, which is one of the measures to deal with the glut of waste in Hanoi. Solid waste burial grounds may be reduced and the industrial waste in both Hanoi and neighboring provinces will be properly dealt with, said the Hanoi Urban Environment Company, the representatives of the owners of this project.

The complex is expected to be put into operations in late 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Minjitta

Viet said:


> again, a big Thank to our Japanese friends...
> 
> 
> Vietnam builds 1st ever energy-generating waste plant
> 
> 
> English.news.cn 2013-09-19 23:27:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANOI, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- The construction of the first waste treatment facility to generate electricity from bio-waste started in Vietnam's capital Hanoi on Thursday.
> 
> The Nam Son industrial waste treatment complex, which is located in Hanoi's Soc Son District, is the first of its kind in Vietnam, using Japan's incinerators with advanced technologies to turn the heat from industrial and hazardous garbage treatment process into electricity, reported local online newspaper Nhandan (the People).
> 
> The system is capable of treating 75 tons of waste per day and can produce 1,930kW of thermal power.
> 
> The project costs over 612 billion Vietnamese dong (29 million U.S. dollars) to build, of which over 472 billion Vietnamese dong (22.4 million U.S. dollars) came from non-refundable aid from Japan's New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization.
> 
> The project will provide the electricity for the whole complex, which is one of the measures to deal with the glut of waste in Hanoi. Solid waste burial grounds may be reduced and the industrial waste in both Hanoi and neighboring provinces will be properly dealt with, said the Hanoi Urban Environment Company, the representatives of the owners of this project.
> 
> The complex is expected to be put into operations in late 2014.



There also one company in the south which own by Vietnamese aboard does the same thing turn waste into electricity , do you if that company in operating yet.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam to become the worlds motorbike production base


Last update 08:00 | 06/09/2013
source: VietnamNet








VietNamNet Bridge  About 3 million motorbikes are consumed in Vietnam every year. Meanwhile, the five big motorbike joint ventures alone churn out 4 million products a year. The oversupply would force the manufacturers to boost exports and turn Vietnam into the worlds motorbike production base.

*Honda motorbikes exported to Japan*

The website of the Japanese motorbike manufacturer in late August showed a piece of news that SH Mode made by Honda Vietnam would be available in Japan from September 13. This would be the second motorbike model of Honda Vietnam to be sold in Japan in 2013.

It is expected that some 3,000 SH Modes would be consumed in the market every year.

Prior to that, in March 2013, when launching Lead 125 into the market, Honda Vietnam also stated that it would export the products to Japan, where it hoped to sell 12,000 products every year.

As such, Honda Vietnam has become the fourth country that provides products to Honda global. The other three include China, Thailand and India.

Masayuki Igarashi, General Director of Honda Vietnam, said the company plans to boost exports to Thailand, Malaysia, the Philippines, Laos, Cambodia, Pakistan and Italia. It earns $40 million a year from the exports to the regional markets with just two models Dream and Wave.

SYM, the manufacturer from Taiwan, has also been trying to exploit the ASEAN market. It has been exporting 4,000 products a month to South East Asian markets such as Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Indonesia, Myanmar, Laos and Cambodia.

Meanwhile, Piaggio Vietnam exports 30,000 products to the ASEAN market every year. Piaggio Vietnams Tran Thu Mai noted that the Asian market now sees the fastest growth rate in the world. The manufacturer strives to export Euro70 million worth of motorbikes and motorbike parts in 2012-2014.

*Export or die*

The motorbike consumption over the last two years has been decreasing dramatically in the context of the economic downturn. Motorbike manufacturers all said 2012 was a very tough year for them.

According to Masayuki Igarashi of Honda Vietnam, the manufacturer sold 3.11 million products in 2012, which was just equal to 93 percent of that in 2011. Especially, Honda Vietnam had to spend VND15 billion on a sale promotion program, a biggest ever sum spent for such a program.

However, despite the big difficulties, motorbike manufacturers still keep expanding their production. The third factory of Honda Vietnam capitalized at $120 million in Ha Nam is expected to become operational by the end of the year, which would raise the total production capacity of the manufacturer to 2.5 million products per annum.

The Yamaha project, worth $50 million, is raising the production capacity to 1.5 million products per annum.

Analysts believe that the manufacturers move to scale up the production aims to serve their plan to boost export instead of boosting domestic sales. The total production capacity of the joint ventures in Vietnam is expected to reach 3 million products a year by the end of the year, or 2 million products higher than the demand.

They have also predicted that with such a big capacity, Vietnam would become the worlds motorbike production base in 5 or 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Not bad for a 2 year old airliner...


Vietnam's VietJet agrees bumper $9 billion Airbus order

_By Nguyen Phuong Linh - REUTERS
PARIS/HANOI | Wed Sep 25, 2013 3:05pm EDT_





_France's Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault (R Rear) and Vietnam's Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung (L Rear) attend a protocol agreement signing ceremony, with VietJetAir Managing Director Luu Duc Khan (2ndL) and Christophe Mourey (2ndR), Airbus Head of Contracts and Negotiation, at his Hotel Matignon offices in Paris September 25, 2013.

_




_A VietJet A320 airplane is seen while parking before departure for Bangkok at Noi Bai international airport in Hanoi September 25, 2013. REUTERS-Kham_


(Reuters) - Low-cost airline VietJet agreed a provisional order for up to 92 Airbus (EAD.PA) jets worth $9 billion at list prices on Wednesday, stepping up expansion to make its mark in a fast-growing regional market.

Vietnam's first privately-owned airline said it would buy mostly A320 planes, financed by a planned stock market listing as well as loans from foreign banks backed by export credits.

The deal is the latest blockbuster order from Asia's budget carriers for Airbus or Boeing (BA.N) jets, as a huge surge in the number of middle-class travelers with disposable incomes pushes up industry traffic forecasts.

Wednesday's announcement in Paris confirmed a Reuters report on Tuesday.

Of the 92 jets, 62 are set to become firm orders with purchase rights - or options with undefined delivery dates - for a further 30. The airline plans to lease eight more planes.

The carrier aims for a stock market listing in either Hong Kong or Singapore in 2015 to fund expansion beyond Vietnam, managing director Luu Duc Khanh said.

"This deal is a milestone in our company, it means we are aiming to be a multinational budget airline," Khanh said in a telephone interview.

"Vietjet Air's purpose is expanding to the regional market, not only in the domestic market, so we need to be in the overseas market in order to call in more capital."

Vietjet, which has been flying since December 2011, has a fleet of nine jets including the country's first equipped with upward-slanting, fuel-saving "Sharklet" wingtips which it received in France on Tuesday. A tenth plane is due next week.

It is the only private airline in Vietnam that offers domestic and international flights. At present, its only overseas destination is Thailand's Bangkok.

*BIG AMBITIONS*

The plane order was part of an economic package signed during a visit to Paris by Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, but only materialized after lengthy negotiations.

"We negotiated most of the night," Khanh, a former banker, told reporters.

When formalized, the deal will include firm orders for 42 A320neo, a fuel-saving version of Airbus's best-selling jet, as well as 14 current-generation A320s and six A321 aircraft.

The first two aircraft will be delivered in the last quarter of 2014 followed by five to 10 jets each year until 2022.

Airline industry experts say VietJet wants to follow the path of low-cost giants AirAsia (AIRA.KL) of Malaysia and Lion Air of Indonesia, which have signed record plane orders.

Shares in Airbus parent EADS (EAD.PA) rose as much as 1.2 percent against a weaker European market following the VietJet deal, boosted also by $6 billion of orders in China where Airbus launched a new type of A330 tailor-made for regional growth.

Vietnam's national carrier Vietnam Airlines has also expressed interest in A380 superjumbos, industry sources said.

VietJet is talking to an airline in Myanmar about a possible joint venture similar to its agreement in June with Thailand's KanAir to form Thai VietJet Air early next year, Khanh said.

He would not say which of Myanmar's seven airlines the firm was looking to partner with.

Speaking to reporters in Paris, Khanh said VietJet was also interested in setting up the first low-cost services between Vietnam and North Asia including Taiwan - which has 100,000 Vietnamese residents - South Korea and Japan.

He said the airline would pursue a strategy of alliances to support its international growth and open up new markets.

Khanh said VietJet, owned in part by Sovico Holdings, had turned a profit in the first seven months of this year.

He said the airline, which was recently fined for organizing an in-flight bikini contest, would continue to foster a "fun" brand combined with low prices and customer service. But he also pledged to maintain some of the industry's lowest unit costs.

"My background is in figures and numbers. I know that 1 percent here, 0.1 percent there, make a difference," he said.
_
(Additional reporting by Tim Hepher and Julien Ponthus in Paris, Jared Ferrie and Aung Hla Tun in Yangon; Writing by Martin Petty, Tim Hepher; Editing by David Cowell and_ Jane Merriman)


Vietnam's VietJet agrees bumper $9 billion Airbus order | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Poverty rate expected to drop to 7.6% by year-end






Updated : 9/23/2013 6:47:21 PM
source: Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) -The Ministry of Labour, Invalids and Social Affairs (MoLISA) has predicted that Vietnams poverty rate will fall to 7.6% by the end of this year and to* 2% in 2014.*

The figures were released at a conference held by the National Assembly (NA) Committee for Social Affairs in Hanoi from September 23-25.

The event aimed to review the MoLISA and the Health Ministry budget spending in 2013, make budget estimates for next year and, collect opinions on adjustments to a number of laws.

Participants highlighted the MoLISAs achievements in vocational training, job generation, child protection, and incentive policies for the poor and social-policy beneficiaries.

The MoLISA reported that more than 990,000 were employed after the eight months of this year, meeting 62% of the yearly set target. Over 1 million workers are expected to be trained in 2013.

However, many delegates noted with deep concern about the gap between the rich and the poor and between urban and rural areas, adding that poverty reduction should be ensured on a sustainable basis.

While touching upon salary and employee recruitment, MoLISA Minister Pham Thi Hai Chuyen pledged greater attention to job creation, poverty reduction and people credited with revolutionary service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Poland&#8217;s pharmaceutical firm set to operate in Vietnam






Updated : 9/25/2013 7:11:47 PM
source: voice of Vietnam

(VOV) -Polpharm- a leading pharmaceutical group of Poland has included Vietnam in its market development strategy in Southeast Asia.

Polpharm&#8217;s investment scheme and its already successful operations in the EU, Russia, Kazakhstan, and Central Asia were announced at a September 25 to debut its business operations in Vietnam

It will open a representative office in Hanoi to introduce more than 600 types of pharmaceutical products, predominantly used in treating heart, digestive and mental health diseases.

Rajmund I. Martyniuk, Vice President of the Management Board and Commercial Director for Polpharm Group, highlighted huge potential for his firm&#8217;s operation in the Vietnamese market, which he described as a key location for expansion to other ASEAN members.

Davlet Matkerimov, Polpharma Vietnam General Manager, said his group&#8217;s presence in Vietnam will help local patients improve their health condition, adding that *his firm wants to produce medicines in Vietnam and transfer knowledge and technology to Vietnamese partners.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Not bad: Vietnam is elected as Chairman of IAEA Board of Governors for the 2013-2014 term.






Vietnam elected Chair of IAEA Board of Governors | Tu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> Not bad: Vietnam is elected as Chairman of IAEA Board of Governors for the 2013-2014 term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam elected Chair of IAEA Board of Governors | Tu


Yeah, its time to make some nuke warhead secretly and mount it into our nuke capable missile Shaddock


----------



## visom

Is China Past Its Manufacturing Prime? [Market Vectors Vietnam ETF., Global X China Industrials ETF] - Seeking Alpha


Is China Past Its Manufacturing Prime? 

China's Market Share Gains Are Flattening

Vietnam Is a Big Winner

Vietnam has been a big winner from a series of free trade agreements over the last decade including its ascension to the WTO in 2007. Nike already makes 40% of its shoes in Vietnam -- more than in China. In our view, investors should look out for other multinationals in footwear and apparel -- and their suppliers -- that could reap significant cost benefits from expansion outside China.

Even in electronics, where China looks more resilient, change is imminent. Despite its strong supplier base and other competitive advantages, China's market share gains have stagnated -- and Vietnam has doubled its share from a very low base. Following Intel in 2010, Samsung, Nokia and others have invested in factories in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

> *A Vietnamese businessman said foreign manufacturers now have great advantage over domestic ones, because they control ¾ of the distribution channels.
> 
> He said foreign manufacturers have been following a long term strategy, under which they sell products at very low prices to make the products more competitive, which allows lodging their rivals out of the market.*
> 
> The selling price of Colgate Vietnam, for example, is just equal to 1/3 or ½ of the selling price in other South East Asian countries.
> 
> This means that the manufacturer could make the modest profit of 2 percent from every product sold in Vietnam, while it could pocket the high profit of 25 percent in other countries.
> 
> &#8220;*Once big brands deliberately lower their selling prices, or sell products at below the production costs, domestic brands will not be able to exist,&#8221; the businessman said. *
> &#8220;You just can drag your miserable existence or break even,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Ngo Trung Quan, General Director of Dai Viet Huong Company, said if the dumping occurs, foreigners will not only prevent domestic manufacturers from joining the market, but also control the fast moving consumer goods.
> 
> &#8220;Domestic enterprises need to obtain 30 percent of the market share if they wan to have 2 percent of profit. Meanwhile, P/S and Colgate alone hold 90 percent of the market share already,&#8221; he explained.
> 
> &#8220;It is clear that no one can exist in a market where products are sold at below the standard prices,&#8221; he continued.
> 
> The previous owner of P/S, Nguyen Hung Viet, after selling the P/S brand, decided to set up a new joint stock company and make Hynos toothpaste, a once well-known product in 1960s and 1970s in the south.
> 
> However, despite his great efforts in branding and product quality improving, Hynos still remains unfamiliar to the majority of consumers. The company has been living mostly on doing the outsourcing for other enterprises&#8217; private brands.
> 
> Dacco brand toothpaste of Daso Company has also disappeared from the domestic market. To date, only two Vietnamese brands still can exist, namely Da Lan of ICC and Doreen of Dai Viet Huong.
> 
> According to Quan, Dai Viet Huong can sell some 300,000 products a month, but the turnover is still not enough for it to make profit. Before Dai Viet Huong can break even, it incurred the loss for two years.
> 
> Dai Viet Huong has been focusing on developing the distribution network in provinces and cities, while supermarkets can only bring 10-15 percent of the total turnover. Contrary to all predictions, Doreen has been positioned as high grade product, not low cost product.
> 
> Meanwhile, ICC has been trying to boost sales through supermarkets after it launched a lot of program, under which products were sold directly to consumers.
> 
> However, Nhon admitted that the sales in the domestic market remain modest, while ICC has been living on exports. The company exports 4 containers of products to Cuba and a small amount to Cambodia.
> 
> Nhon noted that the toothpaste market is a special market, where consumers are very conservative. They may use the toothpaste products of the same brands for many years. ICC once ran the program &#8220;buy one and get one free,&#8221; *but consumers still chose the products with foreign brands*.



Foreigners sell toothpaste at below production costs? - News VietNamNet


----------



## yue10

> Workers in these enterprises lost their jobs and their wages are unpaid while Vietnam does not have policies to support these workers.
> 
> The Binh Duong Province Tax Bureau has a list of FDI enterprises that are &#8220;lost,&#8221; for example--the Deok Chang Complex Co. Ltd., Woodus Co., Ltd. LD Scanmach Vietnam Co., Ltd., Diing Long Vietnam ... because the investors have left their companies in Vietnam secretly, leaving no trace.
> 
> Other provinces which attract large FDI capital such as HCM City and Hanoi also have long lists of such companies, for instance--Shin Cap (100 Korean own company in HCM City), Hojin Company (HCM City), Kwang Sung Vietnam (Dong Nai), Tan Dai Viet (Thai Binh), etc. In the country as a whole, by May 31, 2013, there were 518 FDI companies of this kind, with 105 and 166 in Hanoi and HCM City.
> 
> These companies mainly operate in the service fields, such as business management, construction, real estate, commerce, software, catering, restaurants...
> 
> According to the Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI), the majority of these companies are invested in by South Korea and China. These investors leased premises of other investors.
> 
> *In most of the cases, foreign investors left Vietnam because of incurring losses. However, according to MPI, some investors after achieving the aim of raising funds and sending workers to Vietnam left the country.*
> 
> Although these companies are in small scale (capital of under $500,000) the consequence left by the absence of the boss is complicated. Most companies owe social insurance or wages. However, there is no accurate statistics of the number of workers who are victims of these cases.
> 
> In addition to the consequences suffered by workers, the state authorities cannot recover investment certificates and seals.
> 
> Mr. Tran Hao Hung - Director of the Legal Affairs Department of the MPI &#8211; said that in this situation, the authorities must have solutions. However, he also acknowledged that the current law does not have provisions on recovery of investment certificates with FDI enterprises with the bosses who fled from Vietnam.
> 
> The regulations on the maximum time of temporarily closure of businesses remain unclear. It is 12 months according to Article 64 of the Law on Investment and two consecutive years in Decree 43 of the government.
> 
> Thus, the MPI has proposed to ask foreign investor to deposit for land leasing projects. The ministry also proposed to revoke investment certificates of FDI projects that do not work for six months, without report.


Over 500


----------



## Viet

yue10, I don´t need to visit a circus as I have such a clown like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

some economic data

- overseas remittances is expected to be $10.6bn, up 6.5% over 2012, according to the World Bank
- $15bn of foreign direct investment (FDI) in the first nine months of this year, a surge of 36.1%
- export $131bn, import $131.5bn, an increase of 15%, is expected this year
- poverty rate will fall to 7.6% by the end of this year and to 2% in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> yue10, I don´t need to visit a circus as I have such a clown like you.


why I am a clown? should I be like your Viets and just recite BS



Viet said:


> some economic data
> *- overseas remittances is expected to be $10.6bn, up 6.5% over 2012, according to the World Bank*- $15bn of foreign direct investment (FDI) in the first nine months of this year, a surge of 36.1%
> - export $131bn, import $131.5bn, an increase of 15%, is expected this year
> - poverty rate will fall to 7.6% by the end of this year and to 2% in 2014


LOL!


----------



## Minjitta

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, its time to make some nuke warhead secretly and mount it into our nuke capable missile Shaddock



Hahaha Vietnam don't needed nuke weapons, good joke lol!


----------



## Viet

more economic data

- inflation 7%
- unemployment rate 2-3%
- foreign tourist arrivals totalled 5.5 million after the first nine months of this year, up 9.9%, but 23.5% up in revenue
- GDP growth to be 5.2-5.5% this year

All in all not too bad, but the growth rate sucks, more needs to be done before we return to 8-9%.


----------



## Viet

Samsung Electro-Mechanics to Invest $1.2 Bln in Vietnam







http://online.wsj.com/article/DN-CO-20131002-013690.html


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Airline wants to buy General Electric engines for 787s worth $1bn






http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-28/ge-wins-1-billion-order-on-vietnam-airlines-787s-dung.html


----------



## NiceGuy

Minjitta said:


> Hahaha Vietnam don't needed nuke weapons, good joke lol!



If we dont need it, then we wont demand the right to enrich uranium on our own soil, bro .

back to the topic.


> Kerry Says Trans-Pacific Trade Pact About Jobs, Growth
> 
> By Merle David Kellerhals Jr. | Staff Writer | 08 October 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary Kerry and U.S. Trade Representative Froman seated, talking (AP Images)
> Secretary of State Kerry talks briefly with U.S. Trade Representative Michael Froman during meetings of the Trans-Pacific Partnership at APEC in Bali on October 8.
> Washington &#8212; Secretary of State John Kerry says a proposed 12-member Trans-Pacific Partnership seeks to generate economic growth and fresh jobs by sparking a wave of investment and business development across the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> 
> &#8220;At a time when we, all of us, seek strong and sustainable growth, TPP is creating a race to the top, not to the bottom,&#8221; Kerry said. The fact that the trade and investment pact seeks the highest standards over any previous international trade agreement will be good for businesses, workers, economics, stability and relations among nations, he said.
> &#8220;It&#8217;s why we are working to complete the Trans-Pacific Partnership negotiations by the end of this year,&#8221; Kerry added at the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) forum&#8217;s chief executives&#8217; summit in Bali October 7.
> 
> 
> In a joint statement October 8 following a leaders&#8217; meeting, the 12 nations negotiating the TPP agreement &#8212; Australia, Brunei Darussalam, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, *Vietnam *and the United States &#8212; announced that they are on track to complete TPP negotiations. TPP ministers have been working in smaller groups in recent months on the legal texts and annexes on access to their respective goods, services, investment, financial services, government procurement and temporary entry markets.
> &#8220;We have agreed that negotiators should now proceed to resolve all outstanding issues with the objective of completing this year a comprehensive and balanced, regional agreement,&#8221; the joint statement says.
> The meeting with the leaders of TPP nations was held October 8 on the sidelines of the 21-member APEC summit being held on the Indonesian island of Bali. Kerry represented President Obama at the leaders&#8217; meetings because the president remained in Washington to work on a budget impasse with the U.S. Congress.
> U.S. Trade Representative Michael Froman told journalists in Bali that trade ministers have been working on TPP and are strongly committed to concluding negotiations on schedule.
> &#8220;In Brunei in August, and now in Bali, trade ministers have been charting a path forward on outstanding issues, particularly state-owned enterprises, intellectual property rights, environment and market access, in order to move the negotiations toward completion,&#8221; Froman said.
> The 12-nation group seeking a new trade partnership says it wants the &#8220;deepest and broadest possible liberalization of trade and investment&#8221; to ensure the greatest benefits. They said the partnership is seen as setting pioneering standards for new trade disciplines and as a model for future trade agreements. APEC leaders have set a goal of achieving a Free Trade Area of the Asia Pacific.
> President Obama launched the TPP on the margins of the 2010 APEC leaders&#8217; meeting in Yokohama, Japan, and then again during the 2011 APEC meeting in Honolulu hosted by the United States, a senior administration official told journalists during a briefing October 8. The goal of the TPP is to create a comprehensive, high-standard trade agreement that brings new disciplines into the global trading system that reflects the current challenges of the international trading system, he said.
> There have been 19 rounds of talks, several ministerial meetings, several leaders&#8217; meetings and dozens of smaller meetings with chief negotiators, trade ministers and the TPP leaders, the official said. He added that the partnership nations are not going to accept a poor agreement just to meet a deadline, but the collective view is that while the partnership is an ambitious undertaking, it is also a doable one.
> 
> 
> Read more: Kerry Says Trans-Pacific Trade Pact About Jobs, Growth | IIP Digital


----------



## yue10

where is the member 'Viet', I want to know what he think about TPP, one of your Viets countryman was abused me on different forum about this TPP, it is mentality of slaves to accept TPP but that is what your Viets always are


----------



## Minjitta

yue10 said:


> where is the member 'Viet', I want to know what he think about TPP, one of your Viets countryman was abused me on different forum about this TPP, it is mentality of slaves to accept TPP but that is what your Viets always are



Create your own TPP forum if you wanted to discuss about it. And carry your true flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Minjitta said:


> Create your own TPP forum if you wanted to discuss about it. And carry your true flags


are you happy now?

I posting the TPP tomorrow


----------



## Fsjal

yue10 said:


> are you happy now?
> 
> I posting the TPP tomorrow



The whole time you were a Vietnamese using a false flag. Why? Do you hate your own country?


----------



## yue10

Fsjal said:


> The whole time you were a Vietnamese using a false flag. Why? Do you hate your own country?


of course i do not hate the Vietnam, i will go to live there in the future but these Viets mentality is not right never denouncing the evil US but always complaining the Chinese, it is wrong and ungrateful way of thinking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

yue10 said:


> of course i do not hate the Vietnam, i will go to live there in the future but these Viets mentality is not right never denouncing the evil US but always complaining the Chinese, it is wrong and ungrateful way of thinking



I understand how you feel. That's also the same reason why I am called a false flagger, because I can't stand biased mentality from many Filipino members here, always supporting Uncle Sam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> where is the member 'Viet', I want to know what he think about TPP, one of your Viets countryman was abused me on different forum about this TPP, it is mentality of slaves to accept TPP but that is what your Viets always are


ha ha ha...now you changed the flag. yue10 you are sick, you may see soon a doctor by calling your own country as a slave.

are the 10 other TPP members Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru and Singapore are slaves too. what a logic! okay, if Vietnam becomes a rich country like Singapore, then I welcome it. LOL

what I think of TPP? It is good to join the club.

U.S.-Vietnam basic accord clears major hurdle to TPP deal | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Vietnam to host 25th APEC Summit in 2017







Vietnam to host 25th APEC Summit in 2017 | Coverage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Japanese firm Ajinomoto supports the Hanoi Medical University













Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

I copied from another thread


----------



## Fsjal

Viet said:


> I copied from another thread



What surprises me is how fast your country's economy will grow later on.


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> ha ha ha...now you changed the flag. yue10 you are sick, you may see soon a doctor by calling your own country as a slave.
> 
> are the 10 other TPP members Australia, Brunei, Canada, Chile, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru and Singapore are slaves too. what a logic! okay, if Vietnam becomes a rich country like Singapore, then I welcome it. LOL
> 
> what I think of TPP? It is good to join the club.
> 
> U.S.-Vietnam basic accord clears major hurdle to TPP deal | GlobalPost


your wish is for VN to be the wh.ore country for the foreigner, you are like the Chinese BMW girl a greedy mentality just caring about the money, Singapore is a sick country getting on their knee continually begging for the foreign 'talent' deposits

your Viets should not question my logic when you have the mentality of willingly accept foreign slavery, look at all those country and have guess which is the least developed and most vulnerable for a multilateral FTA, what are your Viets going to benefit if you open markets to ASEAN + China and now all these other mofos, you have only one factor you can leverage and that is slave wages


> Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s need for the TPP
> Hà N&#7897;i badly wants the omnibus trade deal but Washington is going to make some painful demands
> A lot of regional prosperity hangs on the outcome of multilateral trade negotiations, though they aren&#8217;t the sort of event that that makes pulses race.
> Take the Trans-Pacific Partnership, or TPP:
> 12 very dissimilar nations met in Brunei August 23-30 for their 19th round of talks, and the only news after another week&#8217;s effort was that they&#8217;ve kicked the can down the road again.
> There won&#8217;t be a pact for the heads of state to sign in October.
> Is that a bad sign if you&#8217;re a free trader?
> A good sign if you&#8217;re a protectionist or one of those folks who think &#8220;globalization&#8221; is a dirty word?
> Or is it just evidence that the governments that supervise 40 percent of the world&#8217;s wealth are going to take whatever time it takes to get right what Washington calls the world&#8217;s first &#8220;21st Century trade agreement?&#8221;
> They are an odd and asymmetrical bunch, these 12 nations.
> Chile, Peru, Mexico.
> The US and Canada.
> Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei and Vi&#7879;t Nam.
> New Zealand and Australia.
> And now also Japan but not, conspicuously, either Korea or China.
> The 12 are engaged, it&#8217;s said, because the only way to persuade Washington in particular to open its markets wider to the goods they produce is to accommodate the demands of America&#8217;s knowledge-intensive industries &#8212; banking, insurance, finance, telecommunications, pharmaceuticals, entertainment &#8212; for equal access to foreign markets and respect for intellectual property rights.
> ShoesWalk a mile in these shoes
> This is complicated and seriously arcane stuff, which hasn&#8217;t deterred policy analysts from trying to explain it.
> Another way to understand the possibilities inherent in the Trans-Pacific Partnership is to examine the negotiation from a national perspective &#8212; from Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s, for example.
> *Why would a nation that&#8217;s just barely pulled itself above the poverty line aspire to run with the big boys?*
> To some analysts &#8212; for example to Greg Rushford, whose &#8216;Rushford Report&#8217; is must reading for Washington trade lobbyists &#8212; for Vi&#7879;t Nam, it&#8217;s all about textiles and footwear.
> Since Vi&#7879;t Nam dumped socialism a quarter-century ago, it has carved out a sturdy niche as a supplier of knit shirts, athletic shoes and kindred items to the American market.
> Garment and footwear assembly are labor-intensive industries that have consistently accounted for about 20 percent of Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s total exports.
> They got their start in the 1990s because under the EU and US quota schemes then operative, China&#8217;s exports of garments and footwear were capped.
> Some final assembly operations were shifted to Vi&#7879;t Nam to take advantage of its quota.
> These plants were the first wave of Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s export-driven industrialization.
> They became so efficient that they survived the end of the quota regimes and in fact gained market share.
> Specifications are provided by retailers who also arrange supply of fabric and leather, thread, zippers, buttons, etc., typically from China; the goods are assembled in Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s low-wage factories and shipped out to the US, Europe or Japan.
> Competition is fierce.
> A few years back, Vi&#7879;t Nam was being touted as &#8220;the next China.&#8221;
> Garment and footwear manufacturers in Guangdong were going to migrate en masse to Vi&#7879;t Nam, it was said, lured by unit labor costs about 30 percent of China&#8217;s.
> It didn&#8217;t happen.
> For cutting and stitching, it turned out, even cheaper labor was readily available in Cambodia, Bangladesh or the new fave, Burma.
> For everything else, Chinese factories just got more efficient.
> Vietnamese contract manufacturers are under tremendous pressure to hold wages down.
> Workers are demanding better pay, while few garment or footwear plant owners can afford to invest in more efficient machinery.
> To them the TPP looks like a life raft.
> Hà N&#7897;i sees an extraordinary opportunity to expand its share of the limitless American market for sportswear at China&#8217;s expense &#8212; that is, if Washington will cooperate.
> American trade negotiators would like to be helpful. K-Mart and Wal-Mart, Nike and Levi Strauss and other retailers that source their merchandise abroad want them to be helpful.
> Companies that still spin cotton thread in the US do not.
> They are putting tremendous pressure on Washington to preserve a system called &#8220;yarn forward&#8221; and retain tariff protection for the US garment industry , which now averages 17 percent on Vietnamese goods.
> On a parallel track, the last American shoemakers are pressing for the continuance of import tariffs ranging from 11 to 70 percent.
> The yarn-forward doctrine requires that every stage in the manufacture of a garment take place either in the US or with a favored trading partner, e.g., if the TPP goes into effect, in Vi&#7879;t Nam or other TPP members.
> Even the smallest bit of non-TPP content would render the garment ineligible for a zero tariff.
> The yarn-forward requirement would rip asunder value chains that supply assembly plants in the Red River Delta and the suburbs of H&#7891; Chí Minh City with Chinese fabric, leather, thread, zippers, buttons, etc.
> Vietnamese negotiators have protested that yarn-forward is a deal breaker.
> They seem, if hints in Vietnamese media bear out, to have won Washington&#8217;s promise of a three-year adjustment period.
> And that, if Vietnam is agile, is all it needs to eat Guangdong&#8217;s lunch.
> *In this scenario, ironically, it won&#8217;t be the American yarn spinners that benefit, but rather the Taiwanese, Korean and Chinese entrepreneurs who would rush to relocate those thread, textile, button and zipper factories into Vi&#7879;t Nam, cheered on by their American customers.*
> By one all-else-being-equal calculation, there would be a huge increase in Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s export earnings.
> In 2025, forecasts the Peterson Institute, Vi&#7879;t Nam would be 14 percent richer than if it stays out of the TPP.
> That&#8217;s unless China also joins the TPP, not a near term prospect but not unthinkable either.
> Suffice it to say here that trade analysts agree that among the 12 nations now negotiating, Vi&#7879;t Nam would gain the most from establishment of the TPP.
> No Free Lunch
> Analysts offer that Vi&#7879;t Nam is welcomed as a TPP negotiator precisely because it is not China.
> They reason that China will not accept the &#8220;disciplines&#8221; integral to this 21st century pact:
> A level playing field for foreign and domestic entities, vigorous enforcement of intellectual property rights, autonomous labor unions, a foreign investor&#8217;s right to force compulsory arbitration by an international panel on Beijing if it believes its rights have been impaired.
> Some speculate that the TPP, like the rest of the American &#8216;pivot&#8217; strategy, aims to contain the bumptiously rising new superpower.
> A more subtle explanation is also plausible:
> That with Vi&#7879;t Nam as a compliant proxy, Washington aims to show Beijing what might be possible if it chooses cooperation rather than confrontation.
> Either way, there&#8217;s reason to wonder if Vi&#7879;t Nam would step up to those disciplines, if it is indeed capable politically or bureaucratically of levelling the playing field for foreign investors.
> Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s enterprise system is only half-free, and there&#8217;s the rub.
> For two decades, economic reformers and power brokers have been at odds.
> Alongside a dynamic, export-oriented private sector, a state-owned enterprise (SOE) sector still dominates Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s domestic economy.
> It deploys sixty percent of the nation&#8217;s assets but produces only forty percent of its wealth.
> Cheered on by the ADB and World Bank, reformers aspire to break up and privatise the SOEs, but they have regularly been frustrated by the cozy alliance between public officials and their cronies in the state enterprise sector.
> Some speculate that PM Nguy&#7877;n T&#7845;n D&#361;ng and his government are keen to take Vi&#7879;t Nam into the TPP precisely because it offers a way to outflank the ruling Communist Party&#8217;s status quo faction and force change on change-resistant institutions.
> That may be so; it won&#8217;t be easy.
> Bundled into the price of admission to the TPP for Vi&#7879;t Nam are commitments that would be exceedingly hard to deliver.
> These include:
> *A level playing field for foreign investors. Hà N&#7897;i would have to cease allowing state-owned firms preferred access to bank capital, below-market-rate financing, favorable tax treatment, capital injections, public procurement preferences and other advantages that put foreign enterprises at a competitive disadvantage.*
> Cutting tariffs now averaging nearly 10 percent to zero for TPP partners&#8217; goods.
> Vigorous enforcement of intellectual property rights.
> Enterprising Vietnamese businessmen blithely copy and resell whatever suits them, while laws on protection of copyrights and patents go unpoliced.
> It&#8217;s a practice that seriously annoys the US music, film, TV, software and pharmaceuticals industries.
> Autonomy for labor unions.
> Vietnamese labor unions and all other civil organizations are instruments of state control.
> Rights to bargain collectively with employers and to strike are circumscribed. The TPP, however, would require members to meet the International Labor Organization&#8217;s liberal standards.
> Environmental protection.
> The TPP would require Vi&#7879;t Nam to suppress trafficking in endangered species.
> Enterprise-state dispute settlement.
> *The TPP draft would allow foreign firms that believe that government actions &#8212; even improved environmental or public health standards &#8212; have damaged their competitive position to demand international arbitration.*
> Australia is dug in against this provision, so it may not appear in the final text.
> Respect for human rights.
> Other than mandating freedom to organize and bargain collectively, the TPP will not address members&#8217; human rights practices.
> Nonetheless, a growing group within the US Congress takes a dim view of Hà N&#7897;i&#8217;s treatment of political dissidents and is likely to raise curbs on free speech as a reason for opposing ratification of the TPP, or alternatively, for excluding Vi&#7879;t Nam.
> Six years ago, admission to the World Trade Organization (WTO) was touted as the step that would ensure Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s competitive success in the global economy.
> It didn&#8217;t work out quite that way.
> The expected tsunami of foreign investment materialized, but far too much of the cash inflow was routed to SOEs that squandered it on speculative ventures.
> After two fierce bouts of inflation and a vain attempt to maintain growth rates in the teeth of worldwide recession, new foreign investment had dried up and Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s economy was in the tank.
> The government at last tightened credit in 2011, averting more defaults but starving Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s private sector of the funds it needed to profit from the recovery of the global economy.
> Now the nation&#8217;s cash-short native capitalists still struggle while, ironically, the foreign-invested sector is booming.
> Thus in addition to dealing with resistance by status quo elements within the regime, D&#361;ng&#8217;s government must also contend with skepticism that the TPP will live up to advance billing.
> Most Vietnamese economists and businessmen would be happy to see the reforms that the pact will mandate but doubt they&#8217;ll materialize.
> At the same time, well aware of barriers concocted by Americans to limit imports of Vi&#7879;t Nam&#8217;s shrimp and catfish, they wonder if Washington in particular will live up to its own market opening commitments.
> Regardless of doubts, it looks as though Hà N&#7897;i is committed to going forward.
> Commentary in media close to the regime recognizes challenges but expresses optimism.
> &#8220;The TPP agreement is a good playing field for economies like ours to boost the development of key sectors such as garments, footwear and farm produce.&#8221;
> Says Voice of Vi&#7879;t Nam.
> &#8220;After we join the agreement, there will be a strong flow of foreign goods and direct investment into Vi&#7879;t Nam, providing the nation with fresh impetus for stronger growth.&#8221;
> And, many hope, also for reform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

*Cambodia supports Vietnam&#8217;s rubber planting projects*


The new Cambodian leadership will continue creating favourable conditions for Vietnam to carry out rubber planting projects in the country.
National Assembly Chairman Samdec Heng Samrin made the commitment while receiving Tran Ngoc Thuan, General Director of the Vietnam Rubber Group in Phnom Penh on October 10.
Cambodian supports Vietnam&#8217;s rubber planting projects, even in the future, said Heng Samrin.
He wished the Vietnam Rubber Group a greater success in undertaking its projects in Cambodia.
Earlier, Deputy Prime Minister Yim Chhay Ly voiced his support for Vietnam&#8217;s rubber planting in Cambodia after he was re-appointed Deputy PM.
He attributed Cambodia&#8217;s recent economic growth to Vietnamese-invested projects, including those on rubber planting, and said the Hun Sen administration has instructed its relevant agencies and localities to facilitate Vietnamese operations in the country.
The Vietnam Rubber Group will have completed planting 100,000ha of rubber in Cambodia in 2014 as scheduled.
The World Bank and the Asian Development Bank have forecast a 7-7.2% economic growth rate for Cambodia in the next two years.
The agricultural sector makes a significant contribution to the country&#8217;s steady growth, and rubber is defined as a key industrial crop.

nglish.vietnamnet.vn/fms/government/86548/vietnam--russia-to-push-military-technical-links.html


----------



## Viet

Fsjal said:


> What surprises me is how fast your country's economy will grow later on.


VN growth is disappointing. It is too low. We may achieve 6% or a bit more in coming years, but it is hard to return to 8% or more.


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> your wish is for VN to be the wh.ore country for the foreigner, you are like the Chinese BMW girl a greedy mentality just caring about the money, Singapore is a sick country getting on their knee continually begging for the foreign 'talent' deposits
> 
> your Viets should not question my logic when you have the mentality of willingly accept foreign slavery, look at all those country and have guess which is the least developed and most vulnerable for a multilateral FTA, what are your Viets going to benefit if you open markets to ASEAN + China and now all these other mofos, you have only one factor you can leverage and that is slave wages


can´t you stop insults and start talking meaningful? and what the hell, why you changed your flag again? If you are a Viet as you say, then change back and stop bad-mouthing your motherland. I hate communism, but I love my country Vietnam. As for Singapore, it is NOT a sick country, you idiot. 

you posted correctly why Vietnam will benefit if we join TPP. So why complaining? Your logic is, anyone who trades with America becomes slave. If true, everyone is a slave, well except North Korea, the country you selected as your home. 



> In this scenario, ironically, it won&#8217;t be the American yarn spinners that benefit, but rather the Taiwanese, Korean and Chinese entrepreneurs who would rush to relocate those thread, textile, button and zipper factories into Vi&#7879;t Nam, cheered on by their American customers.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/202730-vietnam-economy-latest-news-56.html#ixzz2hOwDqy5b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> VN growth is disappointing. It is too low. We may achieve 6% or a bit more in coming years, but it is hard to return to 8% or more.



High growth rate must be coupled with quality of growth. Other than North East Asian countries, most developing countries are not sustainable with high growth for long period. 4-5 years, or even a decade with sky high growth rates, then a crisis come, and all achieved growth will be downed the drain. That's why many countries in South East Asia and South America, despite of years of high growth rate number, still are middle income countries, hence the term "middle income trap".

I think Vietnam will develop better with 5%, but sustainable, growth rate, rather than 8% but not sustainable. By borrowing and investing, one country can be relatively easy to reach 8% growth, especially when starting from a low-level like Vietnam. But that development will not last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Viet said:


> VN growth is disappointing. It is too low. We may achieve 6% or a bit more in coming years, but it is hard to return to 8% or more.



8% growth? When did Vietnam economy grew that fast? What year?


----------



## visom

Fsjal said:


> 8% growth? When did Vietnam economy grew that fast? What year?



That's Vietnam's average growth rate since the 90s I believe, not our current one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

visom said:


> That's Vietnam's average growth rate since the 90s I believe, not our current one.



Was this because of the "doi ma" or "renovation" reform?


----------



## visom

Fsjal said:


> Was this because of the "doi ma" or "renovation" reform?



i believe so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> High growth rate must be coupled with quality of growth. Other than North East Asian countries, most developing countries are not sustainable with high growth for long period. 4-5 years, or even a decade with sky high growth rates, then a crisis come, and all achieved growth will be downed the drain. That's why many countries in South East Asia and South America, despite of years of high growth rate number, still are middle income countries, hence the term *"middle income trap"*.
> 
> I think Vietnam will develop better with 5%, but sustainable, growth rate, rather than 8% but not sustainable. By borrowing and investing, one country can be relatively easy to reach 8% growth, especially when starting from a low-level like Vietnam. But that development will not last.


well, if Vietnam is as rich as Singapore, then we can be happy with growth rate of 5%. Think again, what does it mean for us with such a low development rate?

- the poor people will have to wait longer before they get support from the government
- their children have more problems to find a job
- our navy must wait before new warships can be ordered
- our airforce waits and waits for the new planes
- improvement of our infrastructures? yes, we can wait another year
- etc...

"middle income trap" is just good for academic discussion, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> well, if Vietnam is as rich as Singapore, then we can be happy with growth rate of 5%. Think again, what does it mean for us with such a low development rate?
> 
> - the poor people will have to wait longer before they get support from the government
> - their children have more problems to find a job
> - our navy must wait before new warships can be ordered
> - our airforce waits and waits for the new planes
> - improvement of our infrastructures? yes, we can wait another year
> - etc...
> 
> "middle income trap" is just good for academic discussion, nothing more.



I have my own theory about average IQ of countries who felt into "middle income trap", but it is politically incorrect to discuss here. Therefore, I believe Vietnam can escape this trap, even with 5% growth rate.


----------



## DaiViet

Fsjal said:


> The whole time you were a Vietnamese using a false flag. Why? Do you hate your own country?



Yue10 is not Vietnamese. He is Chinese pretend to be Vietnamese. He has been running his mouth in several forum trying to brainwash Vietnamese to think TPP is equal to being slaves and is bad. He is doing that for the Chinese because China has been oppose TPP lead by U.S.

This Yue10 think that all Vietnamese is dumb enough to fall into his trap?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> can´t you stop insults and start talking meaningful? and what the hell, why you changed your flag again? If you are a Viet as you say, then change back and stop bad-mouthing your motherland. I hate communism, but I love my country Vietnam. As for Singapore, it is NOT a sick country, you idiot.
> 
> you posted correctly why Vietnam will benefit if we join TPP. So why complaining? Your logic is, anyone who trades with America becomes slave. If true, everyone is a slave, well except North Korea, the country you selected as your home.


do you think I call your Viets slave mentality for fun, I did not highlight anything to say TPP is good, I was not talking about trade but 'free trade' and loose foreign capital flow will destroy your Viets, do your Viets know what is neo-colonialism? there is no such thing as territorial conquest in the modern world, they enslave you by opening up the developing country through economic liberalisation use IMF, World Bank and FTAs to make your idiot Viets rely everything from outsiders, are your Viets with slave mentality don't want VN to produce it's own goods and services under your own names but forever rely on outsiders

as I said Singapore is a sick country begging foreign elite to come live in the country like Jim Rogers and the Facebook guy, of course there will be many Sarong Party girl for the Saverin to pleasure himself with LOL! sick country is Singapore
if you love VN why you are living in Germany?



AViet said:


> High growth rate must be coupled with quality of growth. Other than North East Asian countries, most developing countries are not sustainable with high growth for long period. 4-5 years, or even a decade with sky high growth rates, then a crisis come, and all achieved growth will be downed the drain. That's why many countries in South East Asia and South America, despite of years of high growth rate number, still are middle income countries, hence the term "middle income trap".
> 
> I think Vietnam will develop better with 5%, but sustainable, growth rate, rather than 8% but not sustainable. By borrowing and investing, one country can be relatively easy to reach 8% growth, especially when starting from a low-level like Vietnam. But that development will not last.


complete



AViet said:


> I have my own theory about average IQ of countries who felt into "middle income trap", but it is politically incorrect to discuss here. Therefore, I believe Vietnam can escape this trap, even with 5% growth rate.


I think you should present your theory but most likely it will be all lies 



DaiViet said:


> Yue10 is not Vietnamese. He is Chinese pretend to be Vietnamese. He has been running his mouth in several forum trying to brainwash Vietnamese to think TPP is equal to being slaves and is bad. He is doing that for the Chinese because China has been oppose TPP lead by U.S.
> 
> This Yue10 think that all Vietnamese is dumb enough to fall into his trap?


let me show your Viets how I am not the Chinese, very rarely I go outside to even look the threads that does not involve something with VN but when I do did you ever see me post anything to praise the Chinese, for example look this thread, just on 1st page 5 Pakistan like the running dog of Chinese desperate to claim relation with Chinese and kow tow to Sino master, it is a joke, never once did I care anything of Chinese unless it relate to VN
http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/280855-defence-pk-celebrates-chinese-national-day.html

hahaha I thought you are the member EastSea but maybe not, can any of your Viets say why TPP is good except for reading the article that say VN is included? you Viets is desperate slave mentality must think the outsider country is like a hero will help VN, I did not think all Viets is dumb but I remember one of your Viets on the scholar girl's VR site said DPRK's per capita GDP is higher than VN, it should be basic common sense to know that is untrue but that Viet still believed it was true


----------



## Minjitta

yue10 said:


> do you think I call your Viets slave mentality for fun, I did not highlight anything to say TPP is good, I was not talking about trade but 'free trade' and loose foreign capital flow will destroy your Viets, do your Viets know what is neo-colonialism? there is no such thing as territorial conquest in the modern world, they enslave you by opening up the developing country through economic liberalisation use IMF, World Bank and FTAs to make your idiot Viets rely everything from outsiders, are your Viets with slave mentality don't want VN to produce it's own goods and services under your own names but forever rely on outsiders
> 
> as I said Singapore is a sick country begging foreign elite to come live in the country like Jim Rogers and the Facebook guy, of course there will be many Sarong Party girl for the Saverin to pleasure himself with LOL! sick country is Singapore
> if you love VN why you are living in Germany?
> 
> 
> complete
> 
> 
> I think you should present your theory but most likely it will be all lies
> 
> 
> let me show your Viets how I am not the Chinese, very rarely I go outside to even look the threads that does not involve something with VN but when I do did you ever see me post anything to praise the Chinese, for example look this thread, just on 1st page 5 Pakistan like the running dog of Chinese desperate to claim relation with Chinese and kow tow to Sino master, it is a joke, never once did I care anything of Chinese unless it relate to VN
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/280855-defence-pk-celebrates-chinese-national-day.html
> 
> hahaha I thought you are the member EastSea but maybe not, can any of your Viets say why TPP is good except for reading the article that say VN is included? you Viets is desperate slave mentality must think the outsider country is like a hero will help VN, I did not think all Viets is dumb but I remember one of your Viets on the scholar girl's VR site said DPRK's per capita GDP is higher than VN, it should be basic common sense to know that is untrue but that Viet still believed it was true


Yue10 I completely understand your point of view, the whole world are under IMF, WB, WHO ect.. control. Vietnam is a small country and she got other choice but stay in line. As long as human still have influences of materials, and power we all will be in slave for the IMF, WB etc.. 
Name me a country that are not under influence of the WB, IMF etc..
What is your ideas for Vietnam and other countries should do to avoid this so call neo-colonialism?


----------



## yue10

Minjitta said:


> Yue10 I completely understand your point of view, the whole world are under IMF, WB, WHO ect.. control. Vietnam is a small country and she got other choice but stay in line. As long as human still have influences of materials, and power we all will be in slave for the IMF, WB etc..
> Name me a country that are not under influence of the WB, IMF etc..
> What is your ideas for Vietnam and other countries should do to avoid this so call neo-colonialism?



I am not smart enough to give the ideas except for look what the Joseph Stiglitz and Ha-Joon Chang said about how to develop properly, when you are a developing country you do not liberalise your economy if you want to prosper, VN was sadly destroyed by the foreigner that did not have right to decide if VN to adopt communism or not, they are blame communism for failures in VN when it was them who sanctioned the country into poverty and the idiot Viets with sick mentality now looking at the outsider as heroes as if they are rescuing VN, WB and IMF is tool of the rich countries especially imperialist US to enslave developing countries so there are many that do not need to accept their loans, the countries in South America have already experienced this 'help' and now rejected it, the leader and experts in VN is much smarter than me so I did not understand how they are thinking, what is the point of fighting all the war or have a country if you are just going to let foreigner come in and control everything, Asian Tiger countries is lacking natural resources and that is why they are forced to be trading nations to gain forex, your Viets is abundant resources do not need massive export led economy once you have tech and know how in the future but you are accepting the slavery of World Bank induced SAPs 



> The price of Vietnam being allowed to come out of isolation was the destruction of its health services
> 
> 27 November 2000
> In reporting Bill Clinton's visit to Vietnam, the BBC's diplomatic correspondent declared that what the Vietnamese needed was "more economic growth". The question begged: why send a reporter all the way to Hanoi when the British ambassador would have happily propagated this line?
> On the surface, the Clinton trip was little more than a stunt seeking international respectability for a disgraced presidency. *What it concealed was America's unfinished business of imposing its will on Vietnam and a largely unreported struggle within the country against the destructiveness of economic growth: the jargon for laissez-faire capitalism underpinned by rapacious foreign corporations.* Clinton called this "the economic equivalent of a force of nature".
> That the Vietnamese leadership signed only two relatively minor multilateral agreements was indicative of the caution in Hanoi in embracing 'the force of nature'. This is not to say the Communist Party leadership is itself opposed to a "market" system that has already enriched a small minority. *Indeed, the policy known as Doi Moi, or 'renovation', was conceived as a means of breaking out of the embargo that was put in place by the US following its humiliating defeat in 1975. In classifying Vietnam a 'Category Z' country, Washington imposed sanctions more isolating than even those against Cuba.* The World Bank was warned off and humanitarian aid was stopped or obstructed; *the new British prime minister, Margaret Thatcher, persuaded the EU to halt shipments of milk to Vietnamese children. The American objective was to continue the war by other means. *
> In 1986, besieged by shortages and a war-devastated economy, the top three leaders in Hanoi resigned, handing over to those, notably Nguyen Van Linh, who saw ?the market? as the means of lifting the siege. Companies such as Nike were offered tax holidays and cheap labour in 'economic processing zones'- vast sweatshops. In 1995, the then chancellor of the exchequer, Kenneth Clarke, visited Hanoi with a group of British businessmen who had been given a briefing document by the Department of Trade and Industry. "Labour rates are as low as $35 a month," it said. *"Take the long view, use Vietnam's weaknesses selfishly. Vietnam's open door invites you to take advantage of its low standard of living and low wages."*
> *The World Bank now offered loans conditional on the sacking of tens of thousands of workers from public enterprises and the scrapping of public services that were once the envy of other poor countries. Even during the long years of war, primary care where people lived and worked had raised life expectancy to among the highest in the developing world. More babies had survived birth and their first precarious years than in most Asian countries. Now, under the tutelage of the foreign donor community, the government was forced to abandon support for health services; diseases, such as malaria, dengue and cholera, returned. It was as if the Vietnamese were finally being granted membership of the international community as long as they created a society based on divisions of wealth and poverty and exploited labour, in which social achievements were no longer valued: the kind of foreign-imposed system they had sacrificed so much to escape.* It seemed, wrote Gabriel Kolko in his classic work, Anatomy of a War, that the Vietnam war would finally end in "the defeat of all who fought in it - and one of the greatest tragedies of modern history".
> However, by 1994, the resistance was growing and alarming the government. Although unreported in the controlled press, strikes swept across Saigon and were widely supported. In 1997, Nike, which employs 35,000 mostly female workers, was hit by rolling strikes. The police did nothing, a clear sign of the authorities' concern. In the countryside, the privatisation of land brought administrative chaos and popular anger. Government offices were sacked and officials forced to flee for their lives. One of the biggest single foreign investors in Vietnam, Daewoo, sent its chairman to express the company's alarm. Nguyen Van Linh, the architect of Doi Moi, began to have second thoughts, and market reforms were curtailed, which helps to explain why Vietnam escaped the Asian economic collapse in 1998.
> Had the BBC's diplomatic correspondent read a little history, he might have said that what Vietnam needed was not economic growth, but justice. *The catastrophe wreaked by the American invasion might have been eased had the United States honoured a 1973 agreement that Henry Kissinger, the then secretary of state, said would bring "peace with honour". He was referring to a cornerstone of the ceasefire agreement, a promise by the then president, Richard Nixon, of $3.25bn in reparations. Not a cent was paid.*
> The Americans have spent millions of dollars on the highly politicised exercise of looking for bone fragments of downed American pilots. Not a cent has gone to remove 3.5 million landmines, or to compensate the victims of Agent Orange. This defoliant was an American weapon of mass destruction containing the carcinogenic dioxin. In 1970, a Senate report estimated that "the US had dumped [on southern Vietnam] a quantity of toxic chemical amounting to six pounds per head of population". Had Clinton visited the giant Tu Du Hospital, he would have grimaced at the rows of malformed newborn babies. Along with many of their colleagues in the west, the doctors here are in no doubt that Dioxin is the cause. The truth is that Vietnam's battles will not be over until the enduring debt they are owed by an invader is paid in full.


The price of Vietnam being allowed to come out of isolation was the destruction of its health services



> An obvious place to look for inspiration is the recent history of the host country. In my lifetime Korea has lived through one of the greatest development miracles &#8211; half a century ago, its annual per capita income was around £50, less than half that of Ghana at the time. Today, it stands at £12,000, putting it on a par with Portugal and Slovenia. How was this possible?
> 
> Korea of course did things that most people agree are important for economic development, such as investment in infrastructure, health and education. *But on top of that, it also practised many policies that are now supposed to be bad for economic development: extensive use of selective industrial policy, combining protectionism with export subsidies; tough regulations on foreign direct investment; active, if not particularly extensive, use of state-owned enterprises; lax protection of patents and other intellectual property rights; heavy regulation of both domestic and international finance*.


It's time to reject the Washington consensus | Ha-Joon Chang | Comment is free | The Guardian



Minjitta said:


> Yue10 I completely understand your point of view, the whole world are under IMF, WB, WHO ect.. control. Vietnam is a small country and she got other choice but stay in line. As long as human still have influences of materials, and power we all will be in slave for the IMF, WB etc..
> Name me a country that are not under influence of the WB, IMF etc..
> What is your ideas for Vietnam and other countries should do to avoid this so call neo-colonialism?



I am not smart enough to give the ideas except for look what the Joseph Stiglitz and Ha-Joon Chang said about how to develop properly, when you are a developing country you do not liberalise your economy if you want to prosper, VN was sadly destroyed by the foreigner that did not have right to decide if VN to adopt communism or not, they are blame communism for failures in VN when it was them who sanctioned the country into poverty and the idiot Viets with sick mentality now looking at the outsider as heroes as if they are rescuing VN, WB and IMF is tool of the rich countries especially imperialist US to enslave developing countries so there are many that do not need to accept their loans, the countries in South America have already experienced this 'help' and now rejected it, the leader and experts in VN is much smarter than me so I did not understand how they are thinking, what is the point of fighting all the war or have a country if you are just going to let foreigner come in and control everything, Asian Tiger countries is lacking natural resources and that is why they are forced to be trading nations to gain forex, your Viets is abundant resources do not need massive export led economy once you have tech and know how in the future but you are accepting the slavery of World Bank induced SAPs 



> The price of Vietnam being allowed to come out of isolation was the destruction of its health services
> 
> 27 November 2000
> In reporting Bill Clinton's visit to Vietnam, the BBC's diplomatic correspondent declared that what the Vietnamese needed was "more economic growth". The question begged: why send a reporter all the way to Hanoi when the British ambassador would have happily propagated this line?
> On the surface, the Clinton trip was little more than a stunt seeking international respectability for a disgraced presidency. *What it concealed was America's unfinished business of imposing its will on Vietnam and a largely unreported struggle within the country against the destructiveness of economic growth: the jargon for laissez-faire capitalism underpinned by rapacious foreign corporations.* Clinton called this "the economic equivalent of a force of nature".
> That the Vietnamese leadership signed only two relatively minor multilateral agreements was indicative of the caution in Hanoi in embracing 'the force of nature'. This is not to say the Communist Party leadership is itself opposed to a "market" system that has already enriched a small minority. *Indeed, the policy known as Doi Moi, or 'renovation', was conceived as a means of breaking out of the embargo that was put in place by the US following its humiliating defeat in 1975. In classifying Vietnam a 'Category Z' country, Washington imposed sanctions more isolating than even those against Cuba.* The World Bank was warned off and humanitarian aid was stopped or obstructed; *the new British prime minister, Margaret Thatcher, persuaded the EU to halt shipments of milk to Vietnamese children. The American objective was to continue the war by other means. *
> In 1986, besieged by shortages and a war-devastated economy, the top three leaders in Hanoi resigned, handing over to those, notably Nguyen Van Linh, who saw ?the market? as the means of lifting the siege. Companies such as Nike were offered tax holidays and cheap labour in 'economic processing zones'- vast sweatshops. In 1995, the then chancellor of the exchequer, Kenneth Clarke, visited Hanoi with a group of British businessmen who had been given a briefing document by the Department of Trade and Industry. "Labour rates are as low as $35 a month," it said. *"Take the long view, use Vietnam's weaknesses selfishly. Vietnam's open door invites you to take advantage of its low standard of living and low wages."*
> *The World Bank now offered loans conditional on the sacking of tens of thousands of workers from public enterprises and the scrapping of public services that were once the envy of other poor countries. Even during the long years of war, primary care where people lived and worked had raised life expectancy to among the highest in the developing world. More babies had survived birth and their first precarious years than in most Asian countries. Now, under the tutelage of the foreign donor community, the government was forced to abandon support for health services; diseases, such as malaria, dengue and cholera, returned. It was as if the Vietnamese were finally being granted membership of the international community as long as they created a society based on divisions of wealth and poverty and exploited labour, in which social achievements were no longer valued: the kind of foreign-imposed system they had sacrificed so much to escape.* It seemed, wrote Gabriel Kolko in his classic work, Anatomy of a War, that the Vietnam war would finally end in "the defeat of all who fought in it - and one of the greatest tragedies of modern history".
> However, by 1994, the resistance was growing and alarming the government. Although unreported in the controlled press, strikes swept across Saigon and were widely supported. In 1997, Nike, which employs 35,000 mostly female workers, was hit by rolling strikes. The police did nothing, a clear sign of the authorities' concern. In the countryside, the privatisation of land brought administrative chaos and popular anger. Government offices were sacked and officials forced to flee for their lives. One of the biggest single foreign investors in Vietnam, Daewoo, sent its chairman to express the company's alarm. Nguyen Van Linh, the architect of Doi Moi, began to have second thoughts, and market reforms were curtailed, which helps to explain why Vietnam escaped the Asian economic collapse in 1998.
> Had the BBC's diplomatic correspondent read a little history, he might have said that what Vietnam needed was not economic growth, but justice. *The catastrophe wreaked by the American invasion might have been eased had the United States honoured a 1973 agreement that Henry Kissinger, the then secretary of state, said would bring "peace with honour". He was referring to a cornerstone of the ceasefire agreement, a promise by the then president, Richard Nixon, of $3.25bn in reparations. Not a cent was paid.*
> The Americans have spent millions of dollars on the highly politicised exercise of looking for bone fragments of downed American pilots. Not a cent has gone to remove 3.5 million landmines, or to compensate the victims of Agent Orange. This defoliant was an American weapon of mass destruction containing the carcinogenic dioxin. In 1970, a Senate report estimated that "the US had dumped [on southern Vietnam] a quantity of toxic chemical amounting to six pounds per head of population". Had Clinton visited the giant Tu Du Hospital, he would have grimaced at the rows of malformed newborn babies. Along with many of their colleagues in the west, the doctors here are in no doubt that Dioxin is the cause. The truth is that Vietnam's battles will not be over until the enduring debt they are owed by an invader is paid in full.


http://johnpilger.com/articles/the-price-of-vietnam-being-allowed-to-come-out-of-isolation-was-the-destruction-of-its-health-services



> An obvious place to look for inspiration is the recent history of the host country. In my lifetime Korea has lived through one of the greatest development miracles  half a century ago, its annual per capita income was around £50, less than half that of Ghana at the time. Today, it stands at £12,000, putting it on a par with Portugal and Slovenia. How was this possible?
> 
> Korea of course did things that most people agree are important for economic development, such as investment in infrastructure, health and education. *But on top of that, it also practised many policies that are now supposed to be bad for economic development: extensive use of selective industrial policy, combining protectionism with export subsidies; tough regulations on foreign direct investment; active, if not particularly extensive, use of state-owned enterprises; lax protection of patents and other intellectual property rights; heavy regulation of both domestic and international finance*.


http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2010/nov/09/time-to-reject-washington-seoul-g20


----------



## EastSea

yue10 said:


> do you think I call your Viets slave mentality for fun, I did not highlight anything to say TPP is good, I was not talking about trade but 'free trade' and loose foreign capital flow will destroy your Viets, do your Viets know what is neo-colonialism? there is no such thing as territorial conquest in the modern world, they enslave you by opening up the developing country through economic liberalisation use IMF, World Bank and FTAs to make your idiot Viets rely everything from outsiders, are your Viets with slave mentality don't want VN to produce it's own goods and services under your own names but forever rely on outsiders
> 
> as I said Singapore is a sick country begging foreign elite to come live in the country like Jim Rogers and the Facebook guy, of course there will be many Sarong Party girl for the Saverin to pleasure himself with LOL! sick country is Singapore
> if you love VN why you are living in Germany?
> 
> 
> complete
> 
> 
> I think you should present your theory but most likely it will be all lies
> 
> 
> let me show your Viets how I am not the Chinese, very rarely I go outside to even look the threads that does not involve something with VN but when I do did you ever see me post anything to praise the Chinese, for example look this thread, just on 1st page 5 Pakistan like the running dog of Chinese desperate to claim relation with Chinese and kow tow to Sino master, it is a joke, never once did I care anything of Chinese unless it relate to VN
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-far-east/280855-defence-pk-celebrates-chinese-national-day.html
> 
> hahaha I thought you are the member EastSea but maybe not, can any of your Viets say why TPP is good except for reading the article that say VN is included? you Viets is desperate slave mentality must think the outsider country is like a hero will help VN, I did not think all Viets is dumb but I remember one of your Viets on the scholar girl's VR site said DPRK's per capita GDP is higher than VN, it should be basic common sense to know that is untrue but that Viet still believed it was true



To day is globalism time. You can't speak that who is master and who is slave in the world to day. problem is that people have to work hard and collect money.

Vietnam join to TPP is granted our advantages when we export goods made in Vietnam to USA and to Japan or to other countries in TPP, so import tax shall be deemed as Zero in condition that materials are original from countries in TPP.


----------



## AViet

HCM CITY (VNS) &#8212; Viet Nam has surpassed India in software exports to Japan to rank second behind China and is also among the top 10 software exporting nations, according to the IT industry business group.

Analysts attributed the industry's success to the strong growth of domestic software companies due to their constant effort to develop technologies.

FPT Telecom's Software Company typifies the trend, with exports of US$81 million last year, 30 per cent up from 2011.

In the first half of this year the company's turnover topped $47 million, a 32 per cent rise.

Outsourcing company KMS Technology said turnover increased from $4.51 million in 2011 to US$6.7 million in 2012 and estimated at US$9 million by the end of 2013.

CMC Software Company (CMCSoft) has started exporting to the US and Japan besides other potential markets like Germany, Belgium, the Netherlands, Demark, South Korea, and Singapore.

Analysts said many domestic software companies are now able to provide a package of software services (comprising consulting, designing, and operating) using new technologies like mobile cloud computing.

TMA Solutions Company, for instance, expects cloud computing and mobile technologies to increase its turnover by 20 per cent.

CMC Soft plans to develop applications for IOS and Android &#8211; based smart phones.

Nguyen Thanh Lam, general director of FPT, said Viet Nam's software exports are growing due to low costs. Japanese consumers tended to switch to the ASEAN countries and Viet Nam is an attractive destination, he added.

Truong Gia Binh, chairman of the Viet Nam Software and IT Services Association, said after gaining experience software companies are now able to undertake highly technical tasks.

By using cloud computing and mobile technologies, FPT Software Company, TMA, and others have many opportunities to improve their image as well as business on the global market, he said. &#8212; VNS

Source: Viet Nam climbs IT software exports ladder - Economy - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minjitta

IT sector is very important to vn, with the youth, smart, and hard working will bring big income to vn in the near future. Glad to see success in IT department.


----------



## Viet

_Five refinery and petrochemical projects will cost around $45 billion, bringing 1,420,000 barrels of refined oil products a day.
_
Vietnam to Start Building Second Refinery, a Move That Will Change Asian Oil Flows - WSJ.com



Vietnam to Start Building Second Refinery, a Move That Will Change Asian Oil Flows


By VU TRONG KHANH and SIMON HALL
Oct. 14, 2013 2:02 a.m. ET


HANOIConstruction will start at Vietnam's second oil refinery later this month, one of a string of new Vietnamese projects that will affect billions of dollars of energy investment decisions around Asia and redirect the flows of crude oil and refined products in the region.

Five Vietnamese refinery and petrochemical projects costing around $45 billion, if they all go ahead, would swing the country of 92 million people from being a big importer of refined products to a major exporter, obliging it to import huge volumes of crude, sharpening competition among Asian buyers to line up supplies of the hydrocarbon.

Before that supply crunch bites, governments and companies across Asia need to factor Vietnam's plans, and their impact on the oil trade, into final decisions on whether to continue with plans to build refining and upstream projects.

Malaysia's Petroliam Nasional Bhd., or Petronas, is expected to decide early next year whether to build a $20 billion refining complex in the south of the country. Also on the drawing board and awaiting green lights are several refineries Indonesia's PT Pertamina is considering, an export-focused Chinese-backed refinery in Brunei and an offshore oil-field project in Cambodia.

Vietnam's needs help underpin Asian gasoline and diesel prices due to its refined fuel imports, valued at $8.96 billion last year. That market will disappear in time, reducing sales opportunities even as production increasesJ.P. Morgan says that between 2012 and 2014, 2.71 million barrels a day of additional Asian-Pacific refinery capacity will come online, exceeding by far closures in Japan and Australia.

Vietnam Oil & Gas Group, or Petrovietnam, and its Japanese and Kuwaiti partners, are to break ground for their $9 billion, 200,000-barrel-a-day Nghi Son refinery, 180 kilometers south of Hanoi on Oct. 23.

If all goes to plan, it will be operational in 2017, and its outputmuch of which will be sold to Petrovietnam at market priceswill take Vietnam a big step closer to becoming self-sufficient in products including gasoline and diesel.

For now, Vietnam gets about a third of the refined products it needs from its 130,000-barrel-a-day Dung Quat refinery and imports the rest. Owner Petrovietnam hopes to upgrade its first refinery's capacity to 200,000 barrels a day by 2018, possibly with Russian help.

OAO Gazprom Neft, the oil arm of gas giant OAO Gazprom, says it may join the upgrading project, deepening Russia's already substantial role in Vietnam's energy sector. Gazprom is producing natural gas off southeastern Vietnam.

A third refinery that has been on the drawing board for years is making progress, although a final decision hasn't been made. In the latest development, Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd. on Oct. 6 awarded a design contract to Japan's JGC Corp. for a 160,000-barrel-a-day refinery to be built by 2017 in the central province of Phu Yen.

BP PLC and Morgan Stanley Commodities will be the main suppliers of crude oil to the refinery, Vung Ro Petroleum Deputy Director-General Oleg Ishchenko said in an emailed statement.

The combined output of the three refineries would exceed domestic demand by a wide margin. Further out are two more projects, which if completed would put Vietnam in the ranks of major oil-product exporters like South Korea and Singapore.

Thailand's oil and gas conglomerate PTT PLC hopes to complete a feasibility study in May for a 660,000-barrel-a-day refinery and petrochemical center in central Vietnam, which could cost up to $27 billion. Petrovietnam is also looking for partners for a 200,000-barrel-a-day refinery in Long Son, southern Vietnam, which it wants to complete by 2020.

If most of the planned projects get the green light, huge amounts of crude oil will be needed, far exceeding Vietnam's domestic output, which the International Energy Agency says will peak at 406,000 barrels a day in 2020 and slide downhill after that.

Vietnam exported about 185,000 barrels a day of crude last year, but before long it may be scrambling to secure oil supplies. Asia, already heavily dependent on shipments from overseas, will see net imports of crude and refined products soar to 25.7 million barrels a day in 2035, from 15.5 million barrels a day in 2010, presenting major challenges to buyers of refining feedstock, according to the Asian Development Bank in a new study.

Nghi Son shouldn't have problems in getting crude, though, as Kuwait Petroleum International, which owns just over one-third of the refinery, will supply it with oil.

Write to Vu Trong Khanh at trong-khanh.vu@wsj.com and Simon Hall at simon.hall@wsj.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minjitta

Viet said:


> _Five refinery and petrochemical projects will cost around $45 billion, bringing 1,420,000 barrels of refined oil products a day.
> _
> Vietnam to Start Building Second Refinery, a Move That Will Change Asian Oil Flows - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam to Start Building Second Refinery, a Move That Will Change Asian Oil Flows
> 
> 
> By VU TRONG KHANH and SIMON HALL
> Oct. 14, 2013 2:02 a.m. ET
> 
> 
> HANOI&#8212;Construction will start at Vietnam's second oil refinery later this month, one of a string of new Vietnamese projects that will affect billions of dollars of energy investment decisions around Asia and redirect the flows of crude oil and refined products in the region.
> 
> Five Vietnamese refinery and petrochemical projects costing around $45 billion, if they all go ahead, would swing the country of 92 million people from being a big importer of refined products to a major exporter, obliging it to import huge volumes of crude, sharpening competition among Asian buyers to line up supplies of the hydrocarbon.
> 
> Before that supply crunch bites, governments and companies across Asia need to factor Vietnam's plans, and their impact on the oil trade, into final decisions on whether to continue with plans to build refining and upstream projects.
> 
> Malaysia's Petroliam Nasional Bhd., or Petronas, is expected to decide early next year whether to build a $20 billion refining complex in the south of the country. Also on the drawing board and awaiting green lights are several refineries Indonesia's PT Pertamina is considering, an export-focused Chinese-backed refinery in Brunei and an offshore oil-field project in Cambodia.
> 
> Vietnam's needs help underpin Asian gasoline and diesel prices due to its refined fuel imports, valued at $8.96 billion last year. That market will disappear in time, reducing sales opportunities even as production increases&#8212;J.P. Morgan says that between 2012 and 2014, 2.71 million barrels a day of additional Asian-Pacific refinery capacity will come online, exceeding by far closures in Japan and Australia.
> 
> Vietnam Oil & Gas Group, or Petrovietnam, and its Japanese and Kuwaiti partners, are to break ground for their $9 billion, 200,000-barrel-a-day Nghi Son refinery, 180 kilometers south of Hanoi on Oct. 23.
> 
> If all goes to plan, it will be operational in 2017, and its output&#8212;much of which will be sold to Petrovietnam at market prices&#8212;will take Vietnam a big step closer to becoming self-sufficient in products including gasoline and diesel.
> 
> For now, Vietnam gets about a third of the refined products it needs from its 130,000-barrel-a-day Dung Quat refinery and imports the rest. Owner Petrovietnam hopes to upgrade its first refinery's capacity to 200,000 barrels a day by 2018, possibly with Russian help.
> 
> OAO Gazprom Neft, the oil arm of gas giant OAO Gazprom, says it may join the upgrading project, deepening Russia's already substantial role in Vietnam's energy sector. Gazprom is producing natural gas off southeastern Vietnam.
> 
> A third refinery that has been on the drawing board for years is making progress, although a final decision hasn't been made. In the latest development, Vung Ro Petroleum Ltd. on Oct. 6 awarded a design contract to Japan's JGC Corp. for a 160,000-barrel-a-day refinery to be built by 2017 in the central province of Phu Yen.
> 
> BP PLC and Morgan Stanley Commodities will be the main suppliers of crude oil to the refinery, Vung Ro Petroleum Deputy Director-General Oleg Ishchenko said in an emailed statement.
> 
> The combined output of the three refineries would exceed domestic demand by a wide margin. Further out are two more projects, which if completed would put Vietnam in the ranks of major oil-product exporters like South Korea and Singapore.
> 
> Thailand's oil and gas conglomerate PTT PLC hopes to complete a feasibility study in May for a 660,000-barrel-a-day refinery and petrochemical center in central Vietnam, which could cost up to $27 billion. Petrovietnam is also looking for partners for a 200,000-barrel-a-day refinery in Long Son, southern Vietnam, which it wants to complete by 2020.
> 
> If most of the planned projects get the green light, huge amounts of crude oil will be needed, far exceeding Vietnam's domestic output, which the International Energy Agency says will peak at 406,000 barrels a day in 2020 and slide downhill after that.
> 
> Vietnam exported about 185,000 barrels a day of crude last year, but before long it may be scrambling to secure oil supplies. Asia, already heavily dependent on shipments from overseas, will see net imports of crude and refined products soar to 25.7 million barrels a day in 2035, from 15.5 million barrels a day in 2010, presenting major challenges to buyers of refining feedstock, according to the Asian Development Bank in a new study.
> 
> Nghi Son shouldn't have problems in getting crude, though, as Kuwait Petroleum International, which owns just over one-third of the refinery, will supply it with oil.
> 
> Write to Vu Trong Khanh at trong-khanh.vu@wsj.com and Simon Hall at simon.hall@wsj.com



Would this be over built?


----------



## Viet

Minjitta said:


> Would this be over built?


not if we can find overseas customers for. Our domestic consumption is just 400,000 barrels a day.


----------



## Minjitta

Viet said:


> not *if* we can find overseas customers for. Our domestic consumption is just 400,000 barrels a day.


That's a BIG IF, not a good plan if we depend on IF.


----------



## Viet

VN remains the world&#8217;s largest producer of the robusta variety with 1.74 million metric tons, up from 1.5 million tons a year earlier.

Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

_an article from Jim Yong Kim, the president of the World Bank _

*How Ho Chi Minh City&#8217;s ****** Canal Became a Park*

By Jim Yong Kim Oct 16, 2013 12:00 AM GMT+0200 





http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-15/how-ho-chi-minh-city-s-******-canal-became-a-park.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

deleted


----------



## Viet

a good day for VN: the Construction of biggest refinery plant Nghi Son begins: costs 9 billion U.S. dollars, capacity of 10 million tons per year, or 200,000 barrels per day. 







Construction of biggest refinery plant starts -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

actual data about Taiwan investment in Vietnam:
http://www.wantchinatimes.com/news-subclass-cnt.aspx?cid=1102&MainCatID=&id=20131015000057

- some 50,000 Taiwanese enterprises operating, mostly in the manufacturing, breeding and aquaculture, textile and tea-planting industries
- last year, Taiwan was the third largest investor in Vietnam and the biggest foreign employer of Vietnamese, with 1.4 million workers
- over the past 20 years, Vietnam attracted global investments of US$300 billion, with Taiwanese businesses valued of US$30 billion
- the current largest investor Formosa Plastics Group investing US$9.5 billion in Formosa Ha Tinh Steel, scheduled to be completed in 2015, with initial annual production output to be 8.5 million metric tons.






China Steel Corp's cold rolling complex in Vietnam. (Photo courtesy of China Steel Corp)


----------



## Viet

_not too bad: US$19.2 billion in FDI since early this year, *up 65.5%* from a year earlier_





hhttp://english.vov.vn/Economy/Investment/Vietnam-attracts-US192-billion-in-FDI/266391.vov


----------



## Viet

Malaysia’s Che Group Sdn Bhd will build 6 small thermal power plants in Vietnam using rice husks ($600ml).





http://english.vov.vn/Economy/Malaysia-to-build-thermal-power-plant-in-Vietnam/266428.vov


----------



## cirr

Last update 09:12 | 24/10/2013

*Chinese investors charge into Vietnam smartphone market*

_VietNamNet Bridge – Chinese technology groups have moved aggressively into Vietnam’s smartphone market._







In October, *OPPO* and *Haier Group* rolled out their first smartphones in Vietnam. Both have partnered with *Viettel *Trade, Import and Export Company under the military’s telco giant Viettel.

Under a deal inked in early October between Viettel and OPPO’s local subsidiary, the former will distribute six smartphone models priced between $166-$476 throughout Vietnam.

OPPO’s latest N1 smartphone has a rotating camera and plans to release it in Vietnam by the end of October. It will be at the top end of the company’s price range.

OPPO’s core business is the manufacture and distribution of audio equipment and DVD players and first appeared in Vietnam in 2012 with the launch of its Find 5 smartphone that had a full HD screen and quad core chip.

In joining with Viettel, the Chinese group looks to tap its partner’s expansive network of more than 1,000 outlets throughout the country.

Like OPPO, home appliance giant Haier Group debuted in Vietnam early this month by also partnering with Viettel.

In Vietnam, Haier plans to sell medium-range smartphones at prices suitable to most local consumers.

Earlier this year *Lenovo* launched six new smartphone models. The group has the second highest market share in China, only behind Korea’s Samsung.

In April, *Huawei Group* announced it would also be entering the market and plans to sell 400,000 units this year. In July the company released its top-of-the-line, ultra-thin 6.18mm Ascend P6 through the The Gioi Di Dong electronics superstore chain, one of the largest mobile phone distributors in the country.

According to OPPO Vietnam sales director Do Quang Kha, OPPO’s goal is to become on of the top three smartphone manufacturers in Vietnam within the next five years by targeting tech-savvy young people.

Kha said that OPPO saw Vietnam as a lucrative smartphone market as ssmartphone users currently account for 30-40 per cent of the country’s total subscriptions.

According to Huawei Device Southeast Asia managing director Thomas Liu the number of smartphone users in Vietnam is expected to increase substantially over the next five years.

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/sc...rs-charge-into-vietnam-smartphone-market.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Korea’s Anam Electronics broke ground in Ha Nam province on October 24 for a US$20 million plant to manufacture electronic appliances and audio-visual equipments for export.

http://www.vir.com.vn/news/en/corporate/rok-builds-electronics-factory-in-ha-nam.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*CP-Vietnam to export dory to Thais *

Published: 8 Oct 2013 at 00.00
Newspaper section: bangkokpost.com

Business CP Vietnam (CPV) hopes to earn US$40 million (1.26 billion baht) from selling 15,000 tonnes of pangasius dory next year, a 67% increase from this year's level. Most of the fish will be sold to food services in Thailand where demand has been strong. 






The fish, which is in the same family as striped catfish or pla sawai, has quickly become Thais' favourite thanks to its taste and reasonable prices The company, an affiliate of Charoen Pokphand Foods... 

Please credit and share this article with others using this link:http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/news/373542/cp-vietnam-to-export-dory-to-thais. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Bridgestone to boost Vietnam plant*

Oct 17, 2013 The Japan Times





_picture: Bridgestone breaks ground on Vietnam tire plant last Juli 2012_

Bridgestone Corp. will invest some ¥41.6 billion to nearly double the output capacity of a radial tire plant under construction in Vietnam. The new plant in Hai Phong, northern Vietnam, will be capable of producing some 49,000 tires per day, up from the initially planned 25,000 tires, the Japanese company said Tuesday.

Bridgestone plans to use the Vietnamese plant, which boasts low-cost production, as one of its key bases for exporting tires to Europe, the United States and Japan, company officials said. The move is designed to compete better with rivals such as Goodyear Tire & Rubber Co. of the United States as well as South Korean, Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers.

The Vietnamese plant will start operating next March as initially planned. Bridgestone will begin work to increase capacity in the first half of 2016 for completion in the second half of 2017.

Afterward, the output capacity of the Vietnamese plant will nearly match that of the Bridgestone plant in the central Thai province of Saraburi, which can make 50,000 tires per day.


----------



## Viet

_Vietnam is the world's largest pepper producer, with exports to reach 130,000 tonnes this year (US$850 million).
http://english.vov.vn/Economy/Pepper-industry-aims-US1-billion-annual-export-target/266509.vov_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Toyota to Ford brace for Vietnam auto import competition

After almost two decades of waiting for Vietnamese consumers to become rich enough to afford cars, manufacturers including Toyota Motor Corp. and Ford Motor Co. will have to contend with cheaper imports.
Current Vietnamese duties of 60 percent will be eliminated by 2018 for cars imported from within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Met Arias, chairman of the Vietnam Automobile Manufacturers Association and managing director of Ford’s unit in the country, said in an interview October 23. Without a major parts industry, car production costs are higher than elsewhere in the region because of taxes on imported components, he said.
The government cited the auto industry as an important driving force under a plan to become a “modern industrial country” by 2020. The impending abolishment of protective duties risks giving automakers little incentive to modernize or continue running plants in Vietnam even as the country’s ascent to middle-income status means more people can now afford cars.
“I was one of the early believers in Vietnam’s auto industry,” said Keith Schulz, general director of lubricant maker Vilube Corp. in Ho Chi Minh City, who was a consultant to automakers setting up plants in the nation in the mid-1990s. “*But by 2018, it sounds like this industry will be cracked open like a clam, and real economics will take over.”
The country’s auto industry is in danger of collapsing with the planned elimination of industry import taxes, Vietnam News reported in August. The nation needs immediate measures to avoid becoming a major importer of cars, it said, citing Ngo Van Tru, deputy head of the Ministry of Industry and Trade’s heavy industry department.
Short time*
“Five years is a very short time for makers to enhance competitiveness considering the current auto and supporting industry,” Yoshihisa Maruta, president of Toyota Motor Vietnam, said in e-mailed comments.
Based on sales last year, the top five foreign automakers with plants in Vietnam are Toyota, General Motors Co. (GM), Ford, Suzuki Motor Corp. (7269) and Daimler AG (DAI)’s Mercedes-Benz, according to figures from the automobile association.
Sales of vehicles assembled in Vietnam rose 20 percent through the first nine months of this year to 67,045, led by Toyota’s 23,324, according to figures from the group.
*“If the government doesn’t significantly improve the situation for the local manufacturers, there is always a risk” of some makers shutting plants after 2018,* said Michael Behrens, CEO of Mercedes-Benz Vietnam Ltd. Imported cars will be cheaper than domestically produced ones when duties are lifted unless changes are made, such as cutting taxes on parts that aren’t available in Vietnam, said Arias in the interview in Ho Chi Minh City. Carmakers operating locally must be able to compete with Thailand, where many vehicles are made in free-trade zones and parts are sourced locally or imported without duties, he said.
*Thai competition*
Last November, Toyota said it will meet growing demand in emerging markets by boosting production in Thailand, from where it already exports to regional countries including Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.
General Motors’ Thai unit exports to 77 markets and has production lines capable of making left- or right-hand drive cars, according to the Detroit-based company’s website.
Vietnamese consumers prefer motorbikes for now. Vietnam has more than 38 million motorbikes on the road as of this month, up 6 percent from last year, according to the National Traffic Safety Committee. About two million cars are currently registered, according to the committee.
*New cars*
Auto sales in Thailand, with a population of 67 million people, were about 1.43 million units in 2012, according to data from Toyota Motor (Thailand) Ltd. Vietnam, with 89 million people, will probably see sales of new cars rise about 17 percent to 109,000 vehicles this year, Ford estimates.
The government still makes it very expensive to own a car in Vietnam, with the inclusion of consumption, value-added and registration taxes, said Horst Herdtle, CEO of Euro Auto Corp., which sells Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) imports in the country.
“It seems like the Vietnamese government wants to have a car industry, but they don’t want cars on the road,” Herdtle said. “That is a kind of paradox.”
The situation reflects the disparate objectives of the government bodies that influence the local auto industry. The Ministry of Finance, which applies tax policy, is primarily concerned with revenue, while other government agencies may want to cut taxes, said Arias.
*Inconsistent policies*
The Ministry of Planning and Investment, which oversees the licensing of foreign projects, in September cited the auto industry as an example of inconsistent policies hurting investors from overseas.
The transport ministry is worried about the impact that car purchases may have on the environment and traffic flow, said Deputy Minister Nguyen Ngoc Dong.
“Take places like Bangkok, Singapore, Taiwan: They all discourage vehicles for individuals,” Dong said in an interview in July. “For Vietnam, because the level of infrastructure development is low, we have to accelerate the growth of public transportation.”
Arias said any new master plan that emerges for the auto industry should ensure national and provincial policies are aligned and meet rules set by the World Trade Organization. The proposal should also address the competitiveness of the industry through tax cuts, he said.
“The government has to lower the cost of doing business in Vietnam*,”* said Arias

ahahaha! the Viet cannot even compete with ASEAN but somehow they think they can play with the big boys 
we will see how is this country in 20yrs with the citizen of such slave and beggar mentality, it is unfortunate


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> Toyota to Ford brace for Vietnam auto import competition
> 
> After almost two decades of waiting for Vietnamese consumers to become rich enough to afford cars, manufacturers including Toyota Motor Corp. and Ford Motor Co. will have to contend with cheaper imports.
> Current Vietnamese duties of 60 percent will be eliminated by 2018 for cars imported from within the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, Met Arias, chairman of the Vietnam Automobile Manufacturers Association and managing director of Ford’s unit in the country, said in an interview October 23. Without a major parts industry, car production costs are higher than elsewhere in the region because of taxes on imported components, he said.
> The government cited the auto industry as an important driving force under a plan to become a “modern industrial country” by 2020. The impending abolishment of protective duties risks giving automakers little incentive to modernize or continue running plants in Vietnam even as the country’s ascent to middle-income status means more people can now afford cars.
> “I was one of the early believers in Vietnam’s auto industry,” said Keith Schulz, general director of lubricant maker Vilube Corp. in Ho Chi Minh City, who was a consultant to automakers setting up plants in the nation in the mid-1990s. “*But by 2018, it sounds like this industry will be cracked open like a clam, and real economics will take over.”
> The country’s auto industry is in danger of collapsing with the planned elimination of industry import taxes, Vietnam News reported in August. The nation needs immediate measures to avoid becoming a major importer of cars, it said, citing Ngo Van Tru, deputy head of the Ministry of Industry and Trade’s heavy industry department.
> Short time*
> “Five years is a very short time for makers to enhance competitiveness considering the current auto and supporting industry,” Yoshihisa Maruta, president of Toyota Motor Vietnam, said in e-mailed comments.
> Based on sales last year, the top five foreign automakers with plants in Vietnam are Toyota, General Motors Co. (GM), Ford, Suzuki Motor Corp. (7269) and Daimler AG (DAI)’s Mercedes-Benz, according to figures from the automobile association.
> Sales of vehicles assembled in Vietnam rose 20 percent through the first nine months of this year to 67,045, led by Toyota’s 23,324, according to figures from the group.
> *“If the government doesn’t significantly improve the situation for the local manufacturers, there is always a risk” of some makers shutting plants after 2018,* said Michael Behrens, CEO of Mercedes-Benz Vietnam Ltd. Imported cars will be cheaper than domestically produced ones when duties are lifted unless changes are made, such as cutting taxes on parts that aren’t available in Vietnam, said Arias in the interview in Ho Chi Minh City. Carmakers operating locally must be able to compete with Thailand, where many vehicles are made in free-trade zones and parts are sourced locally or imported without duties, he said.
> *Thai competition*
> Last November, Toyota said it will meet growing demand in emerging markets by boosting production in Thailand, from where it already exports to regional countries including Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines.
> General Motors’ Thai unit exports to 77 markets and has production lines capable of making left- or right-hand drive cars, according to the Detroit-based company’s website.
> Vietnamese consumers prefer motorbikes for now. Vietnam has more than 38 million motorbikes on the road as of this month, up 6 percent from last year, according to the National Traffic Safety Committee. About two million cars are currently registered, according to the committee.
> *New cars*
> Auto sales in Thailand, with a population of 67 million people, were about 1.43 million units in 2012, according to data from Toyota Motor (Thailand) Ltd. Vietnam, with 89 million people, will probably see sales of new cars rise about 17 percent to 109,000 vehicles this year, Ford estimates.
> The government still makes it very expensive to own a car in Vietnam, with the inclusion of consumption, value-added and registration taxes, said Horst Herdtle, CEO of Euro Auto Corp., which sells Bayerische Motoren Werke AG (BMW) imports in the country.
> “It seems like the Vietnamese government wants to have a car industry, but they don’t want cars on the road,” Herdtle said. “That is a kind of paradox.”
> The situation reflects the disparate objectives of the government bodies that influence the local auto industry. The Ministry of Finance, which applies tax policy, is primarily concerned with revenue, while other government agencies may want to cut taxes, said Arias.
> *Inconsistent policies*
> The Ministry of Planning and Investment, which oversees the licensing of foreign projects, in September cited the auto industry as an example of inconsistent policies hurting investors from overseas.
> The transport ministry is worried about the impact that car purchases may have on the environment and traffic flow, said Deputy Minister Nguyen Ngoc Dong.
> “Take places like Bangkok, Singapore, Taiwan: They all discourage vehicles for individuals,” Dong said in an interview in July. “For Vietnam, because the level of infrastructure development is low, we have to accelerate the growth of public transportation.”
> Arias said any new master plan that emerges for the auto industry should ensure national and provincial policies are aligned and meet rules set by the World Trade Organization. The proposal should also address the competitiveness of the industry through tax cuts, he said.
> “The government has to lower the cost of doing business in Vietnam*,”* said Arias
> 
> ahahaha! the Viet cannot even compete with ASEAN but somehow they think they can play with the big boys
> we will see how is this country in 20yrs with the citizen of such slave and beggar mentality, it is unfortunate


ha ha ha...you troller should know owning a car is very expensive in Vietnam, like Singapore. Even if Vietnam reduces import tax, the country can increase other taxes like *VAT *and *Special Consumption Tax *to discourage people from owning a car. Well, as long as the public infrastructures are still poor.

_http://www.vietnamonline.com/az/car-sale-tax.html

*Vietnam* is listed among countries with the *most expensive car*, due to the outrageously high tax rate that the government charges per car. Those taxes make the cost of getting a car often increase by a significant sum, sometimes as high as *twice or triple* the original price.

The first tax that consumers have to pay is the *value-added tax* for VAT. This tax will be 10% of the original cost of your car. On top of that, the car owner also has to pay the *Special Consumption Tax.* This tax varies for different types of car, but for the normal civil cars, it can be quite high from 40 to 60% of the car's original price. For example, for cars with fewer than nine seats, the tax is charged 45% for the under 2,000cm3 cylinder capacity engine, 50% for engine with cylinder capacity from 2,000 to 3,000 cm3 and 60% for engine with cylinder capacity above 3,000 cm3.

Other types of cars such as a truck or van with over ten seats, electric car or bio-energy cars are charged lower Special Consumption tax, ranging between 10 and 30% of the original amount you would pay. In addition, if the car is fully imported from other countries, it also has to pay Importation tax.

For cars containing engine with cylinder capacity less than 2.5l, the *importation tax *is 82% and for cars containing engine with cylinder capacity above 3l, it is 72 – 77% the original price of the cars. When the car is registered, it is further charged registration tax and some other additional fees. The registration tax is also different from cars to cars, but mostly from 10 to 15% the original price of the car for civil car under 10 seats._


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> ha ha ha...you troller should know owning a car is very expensive in Vietnam, like Singapore. Even if Vietnam reduces import tax, the country can increase other taxes like *VAT *and *Special Consumption Tax *to discourage people from owning a car. Well, as long as the public infrastructures are still poor.
> 
> _http://www.vietnamonline.com/az/car-sale-tax.html
> 
> *Vietnam* is listed among countries with the *most expensive car*, due to the outrageously high tax rate that the government charges per car. Those taxes make the cost of getting a car often increase by a significant sum, sometimes as high as *twice or triple* the original price.
> 
> The first tax that consumers have to pay is the *value-added tax* for VAT. This tax will be 10% of the original cost of your car. On top of that, the car owner also has to pay the *Special Consumption Tax.* This tax varies for different types of car, but for the normal civil cars, it can be quite high from 40 to 60% of the car's original price. For example, for cars with fewer than nine seats, the tax is charged 45% for the under 2,000cm3 cylinder capacity engine, 50% for engine with cylinder capacity from 2,000 to 3,000 cm3 and 60% for engine with cylinder capacity above 3,000 cm3.
> 
> Other types of cars such as a truck or van with over ten seats, electric car or bio-energy cars are charged lower Special Consumption tax, ranging between 10 and 30% of the original amount you would pay. In addition, if the car is fully imported from other countries, it also has to pay Importation tax.
> 
> For cars containing engine with cylinder capacity less than 2.5l, the *importation tax *is 82% and for cars containing engine with cylinder capacity above 3l, it is 72 – 77% the original price of the cars. When the car is registered, it is further charged registration tax and some other additional fees. The registration tax is also different from cars to cars, but mostly from 10 to 15% the original price of the car for civil car under 10 seats._


 
thank you for telling me something I didn’t know amigo but it seem that your slave mentality did not understand the post is about your Viets inability to compete in unprotected trade regimes not some nonsense about car ownership 

as I said, we will see how is your country in 20yrs when you are nothing but the loser host country for foreign corporate to suck your people dry, we have already seen this before when the selfish Viet sold their own country to the Frenchy so this is nothing new, I am thinking if Mr HCM is still alive most of your Viets would be given death penalty already for betrayer of Viet Nam, what a sick mentality


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> thank you for telling me something I didn’t know amigo but it seem that your slave mentality did not understand the post is about your Viets inability to compete in unprotected trade regimes not some nonsense about car ownership
> 
> as I said, *we will see how is your country in 20yrs *when you are nothing but the loser host country for foreign corporate to suck your people dry, we have already seen this before when the selfish Viet sold their own country to the Frenchy so this is nothing new, I am thinking if Mr HCM is still alive most of your Viets would be given death penalty already for betrayer of Viet Nam, what a sick mentality


bla bla bla...you are talking about things that could happen in 20 years? What is your point? you fcuking stupid troller!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Online Gaming*
*Vietnam: a nation of online gamers dominated by Chinese and Korean games*

DW.de
Date 22.10.2013

*Vietnam is the biggest online games market in Southeast Asia. But local developers are struggling. There's little government support and state media calls the trend a "social evil." 
*







Down a narrow lane in central Hanoi just after dark, rows of teenagers sit in a shop staring at screens. One of them, high school student Trung, who doesn't want to give his family name, says he comes to the Internet cafe most evenings to play online games.

"I spend about four hours a day playing online games," says Trung. "I play mostly games from China, but I like League of Legends."

Vietnam has more than 13 million video game players and the industry is growing rapidly.

It is also the largest online games market by value in Southeast Asia, with sales of around $200 million in 2012, up from $150 million in 2011 and $120 million in 2009, according to one industry insider who didn't want to be named.

But while the publishers are raking in the cash, developing games in Vietnam is difficult.

*Little home-grown*

"Gamers play many games but they don't play Vietnamese games," says 35-year-old Nguyen Tuan Huy, founder of one of the country's independent games developers, Emobi.

Huy says most people play massively multiplayer online (MMO) and player kill (PK) games from China. Chinese Kung Fu style games are particularly popular with Vietnamese gamers, who prefer them to sci-fi themes. But he says the country lacks government support for domestic developers to compete.

And current legislation doesn't help.





_Games maker Huy battles the constraints of Vietnam's games industry and the country's restrictive laws_.


In September, Vietnam passed Decree 72 on the "Management, Provision, Use of Internet Services and Information Content Online."

Under the new rules, developers and publishers of games have to apply for a license for online games. And not everything is allowed. Banned content includes nudity and extreme violence, and first-person shooting games.

Huy says the uncertainty caused by the new license regime will discourage investment.

"The procedures make investment in game production too risky because even after spending a year of time and money, developers don't know whether their game will get a license or not," he says.

*"Social evil"*

Online games are often described as a "social evil" by Vietnam's state media, which link them to violent crimes. The reputation - whether true or not - has made the industry an unpopular one with politicians.

"The biggest problem at the moment is that the government doesn't see games as something good and which it needs to develop."

Some of this could be fixed with better education. But game design is not a top priority for universities and it's leaving Vietnam behind other countries.

Another industry insider based in the country, who preferred not to give his name, says the new regulations will not help. He says that after the old regulations on the management of online games expired, nothing happened for three years.

"For three years no game could get license approval," says the insider. "All the companies had to survive by publishing without a permit and they faced the threat of the government closing them down at any time. But how else can you survive for three years?"

It's possible, says the insider, companies will continue to operate without licenses. Applying for a license is a slow process.

There are 76 game publishing houses in Vietnam, with a potential capacity of 200 new games a year.





_The games we play: Vietnam's market is dominated by the games Chinese fans have made popular_


"Each week, the committee analyses the content of one game. One week, one game. That's the maximum. So the most they can have [in a year] is 50 games. Out of 200 games only a quarter has a chance of being approved."

As a result, Chinese games have saturated the market - even though Vietnamese gamers like locally-developed games.

"[Vietnamese gamers] can't wait one or two years for a new one. In one year, they might play 20 or 30 Chinese games to satisfy their needs," says the insider.

*Getting the game right*

Last year, Huy's company Emobi released its first MMO game called "2112" - a reference to its release date.

The strategic game tells the story of an intergalactic war between humans and two alien races and is played in real time. But the game has failed Emobi's expectations.

"We didn't get that right," says Huy. "At the moment young people prefer Kung Fu style."

Developing a game in Vietnam can be risky, but Huy hopes the industry will grow with or without government help.

"If the government helps, the time will be shorter. If they don't help it will take longer."

In the meantime, high school gamer Trung says he's not fussy about the origin of the games he plays.

"To be honest, I don't really care where a game is made - if I like it, I play it."

*DW.DE*
http://www.dw.de/vietnam-a-nation-of-online-gamers-dominated-by-chinese-and-korean-games/a-17175035

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> bla bla bla...you are talking about things that could happen in 20 years? What is your point? you fcuking stupid troller!


my friend, you are a vicious person lashing out at the innocent people such as myself, it is proof of the true nature of your Viets race to show such violent intent, be careful or maybe one day you will killing someone 
anyways the point is that colonisation changed it's name and now wants everyone to call it globalisation instead but still you could not understand, it is a shame



In November 1999, during the World Trade Organisation ministerial conference in Seattle, I watched from my hotel room as thousands demonstrated against the evils of globalisation.
Anarchists clad in black marched alongside grandmothers dressed as turtles and steelworkers from Philadelphia. They saw international trade as a threat - to their jobs, the environment or simply as part of a capitalist conspiracy.
As leader of the delegation from the United Kingdom, I was convinced that the expansion of world trade had the potential to bring major benefits to developing countries and would be one of the key means by which world poverty would be tackled.
*In order to achieve this, I believed that developing countries would need to embrace trade liberalisation.* This would mean opening up their own domestic markets to international competition. The thinking behind this approach being that the discipline of the market would resolve problems of underperformance, a strong economy would emerge and that, as a result, the poor would benefit. This still remains the position of major international bodies like the IMF and World Bank and is reflected in the system of incentives and penalties which they incorporate in their loan agreements with developing countries. But my mind has changed.
*I now believe that this approach is wrong and misguided*. Since leaving the cabinet a year ago, I've had the opportunity to see at first hand the consequences of trade policy. No longer sitting in the air-conditioned offices of fellow government ministers I have, instead, been meeting farmers and communities at the sharp end.
It is this experience that has led me to the conclusion that full trade liberalisation is not the way forward. A different approach is needed: one which recognises the importance of managing trade with the objective of achieving development goals.
No one should doubt the hugely significant role that international trade could play in tackling poverty. In terms of income, trade has the potential to be far more important than aid or debt relief for developing countries. For example, an increase in Africa's share of world exports by just 1% could generate around £43bn - five times the total amount of aid received by African countries.
This has led President Museveni of Uganda to say: "Africa does need development assistance, just as it needs debt relief from its crushing international debt burden. But aid and debt relief can only go so far. We are asking for the opportunity to compete, to sell our goods in western markets. In short, we want to trade our way out of poverty."
The World Bank estimates that reform of the international trade rules could take 300 million people out of poverty. Reform is essential because, to put it bluntly, the rules of international trade are rigged against the poorest countries.
Rich nations may be pre pared to open up their own markets, but still keep in place massive subsidies. The quid pro quo for doing this is that developing countries open up their domestic markets. These are then vulnerable to heavily subsidised exports from the developed world.
The course of international trade since 1945 shows that an unfettered global market can fail the poor and that full trade liberalisation brings huge risks and rarely provides the desired outcome. *It is more often the case that developing countries which have successfully expanded their economies are those that have been prepared to put in place measures to protect industries while they gain strength and give communities the time to diversify into new areas.*
This is not intervention for the sake of it or to prop up failing enterprises, but part of a transitional phase to create strong businesses that can compete on equal terms in the global marketplace without the need for continued protection.
*Just look at some examples. Taiwan and South Korea are often held out as being good illustrations of the benefits of trade liberalisation. In fact, they built their international trading strength on the foundations of government subsidies and heavy investment in infrastructure and skills development while being protected from competition by overseas firms.*
In more recent years, those countries which have been able to reduce levels of poverty by increasing economic growth - like China, Vietnam, India and Mozambique - have all had high levels of intervention as part of an overall policy of strengthening domestic sectors.
*On the other hand, there are an increasing number of countries in which full-scale trade liberalisation has been applied and then failed to deliver economic growth while allowing domestic markets to be dominated by imports. This often has devastating effects. *
Zambia and Ghana are both examples of countries in which the opening up of markets has led to sudden falls in rates of growth with sectors being unable to compete with foreign goods. Even in those countries that have experienced overall economic growth as a result of trade liberalisation, poverty has not necessarily been reduced.
In Mexico during the first half of the 1990s there was economic growth, yet the number of people living below the poverty line increased by 14 million in the 10 years from the mid-1980s. This was due to the fact that the benefits of a more open market all went to the large commercial operators, with the small concerns being squeezed out.
The evidence shows that the benefits that would flow from increased international trade will not materialise if markets are simply left alone. When this happens, liberalisation is used by the rich and powerful international players to make quick gains from short-term investments.
*The role of the IMF and World Bank is also of concern. The conditions placed on their loans often force countries into rapid liberalisation, with scant regard to the impact on the poor.*
The way forward is through a regime of managed trade in which markets are slowly opened up and trade policy levers like subsidies and tariffs are used to help achieve development goals.
The IMF and World Bank should recognise that questions of trade liberalisation are the responsibility of the WTO where they can be considered in the overall context of achieving poverty reduction and that it is therefore inappropriate to include trade liberalisation as part of a loan agreement.
This represents a departure from the current orthodoxy. It will be opposed by multinational companies who see rich and easy pickings in the markets of the developing world. But such a change would benefit the world's poorest people and that's why it should happen.


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> my friend, you are a vicious person lashing out at the innocent people such as myself, it is proof of the true nature of your Viets race to show such violent intent, be careful or maybe one day you will killing someone
> ...
> *The role of the IMF and World Bank is also of concern. The conditions placed on their loans often force countries into rapid liberalisation, with scant regard to the impact on the poor.*
> The way forward is through a regime of managed trade in which markets are slowly opened up and trade policy levers like subsidies and tariffs are used to help achieve development goals.
> The IMF and World Bank should recognise that questions of trade liberalisation are the responsibility of the WTO where they can be considered in the overall context of achieving poverty reduction and that it is therefore inappropriate to include trade liberalisation as part of a loan agreement.
> This represents a departure from the current orthodoxy. It will be opposed by multinational companies who see rich and easy pickings in the markets of the developing world. But such a change would benefit the world's poorest people and that's why it should happen.


Sure, there are risks and rewards if we open the market further to the world economy. Closing the doors is not an option. You should not forget, before economics reform in the 1980s, Vietnam was one of the poorest countries in the world. Vietnam was isolated. Since then, we have risen from a very poor to a midle income nation. Vietnam just copies the success of other nations, such as Singapore, Taiwan or China. What´s wrong in doing so?

The Worldbank for its part has provided loans and continues to do so. Without its supports (money and human expertise), we were not where we are today. If VN stands still, the risk of falling behind is greater than we embrace the open market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

I think having foreign companies in Vietnam is beneficial as of now. Sure the profits go back to the foreign countries but their business ethnics and practices is a good way to teach Vietnamese proper business skills. I see so many Vietnamese still stuck in the old, traditional business style of ripping people off for short term profit rather than proper customer support to encourage returning customers. Vietnamese business are also uncreative; they don't innovate but rather, they copy what their competitions do and hope they can get in on the profit. At least seeing all the different types of business will encourage them to take some risks and be more creative. Once Vietnam has a better grasp on business practices, they will surely outpace the foreign companies and have many reputable companies of their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> a good day for VN: the Construction of biggest refinery plant Nghi Son begins: costs 9 billion U.S. dollars, capacity of 10 million tons per year, or 200,000 barrels per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of biggest refinery plant starts -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


 That's huge. I work in the oil and gas in Canada and I can tell you that's huge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam’s Nuclear Energy Plan Likely Part of Russia Talks*
Southeast Asia
The Wallstreet Journal

November 6, 2013, 7:05 AM

By Nguyen Pham Muoi and Vu Trong Khanh





_The site of the future Ninh Thuan 1 plant, one of 13 nuclear reactors Vietnam hopes to build in an effort to meet the country’s growing energy needs. _


HANOI – Russian President Vladimir Putin begins an energy-heavy visit to Vietnam next week, putting into the spotlight the energy plans of the Southeast Asia country – including its ambitious goal of building 13 nuclear reactors.

Several energy deals will likely be signed during Mr. Putin’s visit, in which he will meet with Vietnamese President Truong Tan Sang and other officials.

These deals would include those between Petrovietnam and Rosneft to jointly explore offshore oil in Russia and Vietnam, and a memorandum of understanding under which Rosneft would provide crude oil to Petrovietnam over the next three years.

But Vietnam is also working with Russian utility and energy company Rosatom to help it build its first nuclear power plant, the Ninh Thuan 1, as it charts a future in which nuclear will provide 6.6% of the country’s energy needs by 2030. Vietnam needs expertise, not only to build but to run what Vietnam hopes will eventually be eight nuclear plants.

Russia has a lead in staking claim to what may become one of the world’s largest new nuclear markets, having already agreed to extend an $8 billion loan to Vietnam. Japan and South Korea have also signaled interest, as has the United States.

Japan is in talks with Vietnam about funding the construction of the second nuclear power plant, the Ninh Thuan 2. Vietnam signed a contract in 2011 with Japan Atomic Power for a feasibility study. Construction of the plant, expected to use Japanese technology, is expected to begin in 2015, with the first light bulbs showing the results in 2021.

Meanwhile, South Korea may develop what would be the third plant. South Korean President Park Geun-hye, during her visit to Vietnam in September, said South Korea is interested in introducing its nuclear power technology here, adding that a joint study on a project to build a nuclear power plant in Vietnam has been launched.

In taking the nuclear step, Vietnam is walking a different path than other Southeast Asia countries, which haven’t wanted to confront such challenges as huge price tags or public alarm in the shadow cast by the Fukushima Daiichi accident.

The Philippines decided to shutter its only nuclear plant — the completed but never used $2.3 billion, 620-megawatt Bataan Nuclear Power Plant – out of safety concerns. Indonesian politicians have talked about adding nuclear to the mix, but no path has been set. Meanwhile, Malaysia recently gave a signal that the government will shelve plans for nuclear energy.

“Vietnam needs to build a nuclear power program to have sufficient electricity for the country, and this process will also help boost the development of human resources in other sciences which eventually support the economic development,” said Mr. Tran Chi Thanh, head of the Vietnam Atomic Energy Institute under the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The first plant will be built in the central province of Ninh Thuan, located about seven hours north of Ho Chi Minh City. The plan is for the plant’s first reactor to begin operating in 2020 and the second in 2021.

Vietnamese officials point to growing energy demand for backing nuclear power.








While Vietnam’s energy needs for its rapidly growing economy and citizens are growing at more than 10% annually, it has stretched its other energy sources.

Oil and gas reserves deliver 31% of energy, but crude oil output has peaked. Vietnam already gets 40% of its energy from its hydropower plants, and plans to rapidly increase the number from 260 today, with a combined capacity of 13,694 megawatts. Vietnam wants to add another 211 plants that would add another total capacity of 6,713 megawatts. Coal powers another 20% of needs. But the country’s coal sources — based in the northern region — are limited, and coal imports are expected to begin in 2015.

Vietnam’s total electricity output is expected to reach 130 billion kilowatt hours this year. By 2030, when all of the 13 reactors are hoped to be in operation, that output would be six times more, at 834 billion kilowatt hours.

The government hasn’t estimated the price tag.

But Vuong Huu Tan, former head of the Vietnam Atomic Energy Institute, said last year the cost for building a 2,000-megawatt plant, with two reactors like the first that Vietnam wants to build, would be at least $8 billion, equivalent to nearly 6% of Vietnam’s GDP in 2012. That’s in a country where the average person earns $4.30 a day.

“It’s too high for a poor Vietnam to embrace the nuclear plants,” said Professor Pham Duy Hien, former director of the Da Lat Nuclear Institute and former deputy director of Vietnam Atomic Energy Institute.

Mr. Tran Chi Thanh, from the Ministry of Science and Technology, said Vietnam also will be hard-pressed to develop a pool of people qualified to run the plants safely.

“Human resource training for the nuclear power development plan has been carried out slowly,” Mr. Thanh said, adding that Vietnam is currently short of trained officials who can understand nuclear power technologies and work with foreign partners.

Nguyen Quang A, a founder of Hanoi-based Institute of Development Research, agreed.

“The recent accident at Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant in Japan has shown that no technology is safe, and as many accidents were caused by human errors,” Mr. Quang A said.

Nguyen Trung, a former advisor to former prime minister Phan Van Khai, thinks the government should exhaust other renewable resources — such as wind, solar and biofuels — and improve energy efficiency. Wind, solar and biofuels are yet to develop in Vietnam. So far, only two wind power plants have become operational in the country, with combined capacity of 46 megawatts.

But Deputy Prime Minister Hoang Trung Hai defends adding nuclear, saying it is an important part of Vietnam’s energy strategy to ensure the country’s fast and sustainable economic development.

“Vietnam needs a diversified structure of energy sources, and nuclear power is the most reasonable solution,” Mr. Hai said.

Vietnam to Highlight Nuclear Energy Plans as Part of Talks with Russia's Putin - Southeast Asia Real Time - WSJ



 *Motorbike Makers in Vietnam Rethink Sales Strategies*


November 7, 2013, 7:00 AM By Vu Trong Khanh
The Wallstreet Journal

HANOI–Vietnam’s motorbike market, the fourth-largest in the world, has shown signs of saturation, with annual output having exceeded demand, prompting producers in the Southeast Asian country to speed up their exports to other markets.




_Associated Press: Motorcyclists drove in rush hour on La Thanh street in Hanoi, Vietnam, on Oct. 27, 2012. The country is the world’s fourth-largest motorbike market, but recently sales have slumped._

Motorbikes are the most popular means of transportation in Vietnam, which has a population of 90 million people and 37 million registered motorbikes, according to the Ministry of Transport. (The number of cars is around 2 million.)

With motorbike sales totaling 3.1 million units last year, Vietnam is the fourth largest motorbike market by sales, after China, India and Indonesia.

In recent years the country has also emerged as a key manufacturing base for such major motorbike manufacturers as Honda, Yamaha7272.TO +3.20%, Suzuki and Piaggio.

But motorbike sales in Vietnam have started to decline largely due to a slowdown in the country’s economic growth. Last year growth was up by 5.03% over 2011, the slowest pace in 13 years.

Meanwhile, last year’s motorbike sales, while strong, were down 6.6% from a year earlier, marking the first decline since 2000, according to the Vietnam Auto, Motorcycle and Bicycle Association.

Domestic motorbike sales for 2013 are expected to fall further, with full year sales expected to total around 2.5 million units due to slow economic growth and weak demand, according to Pham Cuong, chairman of the Vietnam Auto Motorcycle and Bicycle Association.

At the same time, several motorbike manufacturers are expanding production. The five largest motorbike makers in the country – Honda Vietnam, Yamaha, SYM, Suzuki and Piaggio – are expected to raise their annual capacity to a total of 5.5 million units by the end of this year, up from the 4 million units currently.

And that means they’ll have to put more focus on the international market, said Mr. Cuong. “If the motorbike makers want to survive, they must seek to boost their exports.”

Vietnam’s motorbike exports have grown between 10% and 20% annually in recent years, he said, but declined to give specific export figures.

Many producers have already started exporting their products, mostly to other Asian markets and buyers in Africa. Data from the Vietnam General Department of Customs showed that the export value of transport vehicles, mostly motorbikes, produced in Vietnam rose 32.2% last year to $4.6 billion, accounting for 4% of Vietnam’s total export revenue.

Honda Vietnam Co., Ltd., the largest motorbike maker in the country by output, said earlier this year that its third factory in Vietnam is scheduled to start production by the end of December. As part of its production strategy, it said it is seeking to boost exports to markets in Europe or Asia – the company already exports its products to Japan, Laos, Malaysia, Cambodia, the Philippines, Pakistan and Italy.




_Reuters: A man rode a motorbike in Hanoi on Oct. 5. Motorbikes are the most popular form of transportation in the country._

“Exporting is good not only for Honda, but also for Vietnam… and we will focus on the production of our best-selling models in Vietnam for export, including our SH and LEAD models,” said Masayuki Igarahi, director general at Honda Vietnam.

Although the company introduced several new models and launched new sales promotion campaigns, Honda said its sales in Vietnam fell by 4% last year to 1.97 million units.

The company declined to provide its export target for this year, as well as exports figures for previous years. But Mr. Igarahi said Honda Vietnam aims to export around 12,000 125-cc LEAD motorbikes a year to Japan.

Italian scooter producer Piaggio Vietnam Co. was targeting other Asia-Pacific markets for sales from the moment it entered Vietnam in 2009 with a production base in the northern province of Vinh Phuc.

“We have already exported scooters from Vietnam since our start-up in the country,” said Costantino Sambuy, chief executive of Piaggio Vietnam Co., Ltd. “This has always been our strategy, with Vietnam as the regional hub, which hosts the only factory in the whole [Association of Southeast Asian Nations] region, to which we export products.”

To keep doing so Piagio said it is expanding its investment to boost its production capacity.

“The current expansion we are focusing on now is the ‘vertical expansion’, meaning that we look to increase the technological capacity in the areas of research and development and engine production,” Mr. Costantino said.

As Domestic Sales Slow, Motorbike Makers in Vietnam Look to Exports - Southeast Asia Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Viet

vtnsx said:


> That's huge. I work in the oil and gas in Canada and I can tell you that's huge!


cool. There is another project on the pipeline: Rosneft wants to be part of $30bn refinery. another step closer to realization.


*Top Russian fuel group to invest in Vietnam refinery 
*
_source: Thanh Nien News
Last updated: Monday, November 04, 2013 17:00_






_Igor Soglayev (R), CEO of Sarvors which is a member of fuel giant Rosneft, at a meeting with Binh Dinh authorities over the company's interest in the Nhon Hoi refinery_

Russia’s fuel giant Rosneft has announced its intention to invest in an estimated US$30 billion refinery project in central Vietnam.

Igor Soglayev, CEO of Sarvors which is a member of the group, told Binh Dinh Province authorities over the weekend that the company had communicated with Thailand’s top energy firm Public Company Limited (PTT) about being a strategic partner in the Nhon Hoi refinery, news website VnExpress reported. He said the project was "practical".

PTT received the nod from the government to build the refinery in May, despite objections by PetroVietnam, which now owns the country’s sole refinery Dung Quat. The Thai company is calling for partners while agreeing to put in 30-40 percent of the cost itself.

Soglayev said they would request consistency in policies and complete infrastructure, which will need to serve between 20,000 and 30,000 people working at a time.

He also said work on a refinery should not last for more than five years.

Binh Dinh chairman Le Huu Loc said the area is located in deep sea water and is convenient for follow-up works like a port, and there are a more than 12,000 hectares available for potential factories.

Soglayev said Rosneft board chairman Igor Sechin will accompany President Vladimir Putin during an official visit to Vietnam next week and he will hold more specific discussions regarding the project.

Rosneft is the top petroleum corporation in Russia, profiting to the tune of around $11.1 billion in 2012. Russian government owns three quarters of the company and BP the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minjitta

visom said:


> I think having foreign companies in Vietnam is beneficial as of now. Sure the profits go back to the foreign countries but their business ethnics and practices is a good way to teach Vietnamese proper business skills. I see so many Vietnamese still stuck in the old, traditional business style of ripping people off for short term profit rather than proper customer support to encourage returning customers. Vietnamese business are also uncreative; they don't innovate but rather, they copy what their competitions do and hope they can get in on the profit. At least seeing all the different types of business will encourage them to take some risks and be more creative. Once Vietnam has a better grasp on business practices, they will surely outpace the foreign companies and have many reputable companies of their own.


All that is only part of Vietnam problem, official pocket are endless and it going to be the death to Vietnam if the government dont stop corruption.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Viet said:


> But while the publishers are raking in the cash, developing games in Vietnam is difficult.



Same situation in China. Most online games are designed to welcome only RMB(Chinese yuan) players. Some players spend more than 10 million RMB(about nearly $2 million USD)playing games, can't believe it! If you spend enough money, you can get strong even without playing it...That's definitely a unfair advantage for most other players. For the developers, they've lost the professional spirit and to develop more balanced and fair games, they are driven by profits, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Minjitta said:


> All that is only part of Vietnam problem, official pocket are endless and it going to be the death to Vietnam if the government dont stop corruption.


the biggest problem for VN is actually the citizen with the same slave mentality worshipper of globalistion like the Viets here on defence pk
completely disgusting are your Viets did not even care for your own people but just introduce ridiculous nonsense like this


----------



## EastSea

yue10 said:


> my friend, you are a vicious person lashing out at the innocent people such as myself, it is proof of the true nature of your Viets race to show such violent intent, be careful or maybe one day you will killing someone
> anyways the point is that colonisation changed it's name and now wants everyone to call it globalisation instead but still you could not understand, it is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> In November 1999, during the World Trade Organisation ministerial conference in Seattle, I watched from my hotel room as thousands demonstrated against the evils of globalisation.
> Anarchists clad in black marched alongside grandmothers dressed as turtles and steelworkers from Philadelphia. They saw international trade as a threat - to their jobs, the environment or simply as part of a capitalist conspiracy.
> As leader of the delegation from the United Kingdom, I was convinced that the expansion of world trade had the potential to bring major benefits to developing countries and would be one of the key means by which world poverty would be tackled.
> *In order to achieve this, I believed that developing countries would need to embrace trade liberalisation.* This would mean opening up their own domestic markets to international competition. The thinking behind this approach being that the discipline of the market would resolve problems of underperformance, a strong economy would emerge and that, as a result, the poor would benefit. This still remains the position of major international bodies like the IMF and World Bank and is reflected in the system of incentives and penalties which they incorporate in their loan agreements with developing countries. But my mind has changed.
> *I now believe that this approach is wrong and misguided*. Since leaving the cabinet a year ago, I've had the opportunity to see at first hand the consequences of trade policy. No longer sitting in the air-conditioned offices of fellow government ministers I have, instead, been meeting farmers and communities at the sharp end.
> It is this experience that has led me to the conclusion that full trade liberalisation is not the way forward. A different approach is needed: one which recognises the importance of managing trade with the objective of achieving development goals.
> No one should doubt the hugely significant role that international trade could play in tackling poverty. In terms of income, trade has the potential to be far more important than aid or debt relief for developing countries. For example, an increase in Africa's share of world exports by just 1% could generate around £43bn - five times the total amount of aid received by African countries.
> This has led President Museveni of Uganda to say: "Africa does need development assistance, just as it needs debt relief from its crushing international debt burden. But aid and debt relief can only go so far. We are asking for the opportunity to compete, to sell our goods in western markets. In short, we want to trade our way out of poverty."
> The World Bank estimates that reform of the international trade rules could take 300 million people out of poverty. Reform is essential because, to put it bluntly, the rules of international trade are rigged against the poorest countries.
> Rich nations may be pre pared to open up their own markets, but still keep in place massive subsidies. The quid pro quo for doing this is that developing countries open up their domestic markets. These are then vulnerable to heavily subsidised exports from the developed world.
> The course of international trade since 1945 shows that an unfettered global market can fail the poor and that full trade liberalisation brings huge risks and rarely provides the desired outcome. *It is more often the case that developing countries which have successfully expanded their economies are those that have been prepared to put in place measures to protect industries while they gain strength and give communities the time to diversify into new areas.*
> This is not intervention for the sake of it or to prop up failing enterprises, but part of a transitional phase to create strong businesses that can compete on equal terms in the global marketplace without the need for continued protection.
> *Just look at some examples. Taiwan and South Korea are often held out as being good illustrations of the benefits of trade liberalisation. In fact, they built their international trading strength on the foundations of government subsidies and heavy investment in infrastructure and skills development while being protected from competition by overseas firms.*
> In more recent years, those countries which have been able to reduce levels of poverty by increasing economic growth - like China, Vietnam, India and Mozambique - have all had high levels of intervention as part of an overall policy of strengthening domestic sectors.
> *On the other hand, there are an increasing number of countries in which full-scale trade liberalisation has been applied and then failed to deliver economic growth while allowing domestic markets to be dominated by imports. This often has devastating effects. *
> Zambia and Ghana are both examples of countries in which the opening up of markets has led to sudden falls in rates of growth with sectors being unable to compete with foreign goods. Even in those countries that have experienced overall economic growth as a result of trade liberalisation, poverty has not necessarily been reduced.
> In Mexico during the first half of the 1990s there was economic growth, yet the number of people living below the poverty line increased by 14 million in the 10 years from the mid-1980s. This was due to the fact that the benefits of a more open market all went to the large commercial operators, with the small concerns being squeezed out.
> The evidence shows that the benefits that would flow from increased international trade will not materialise if markets are simply left alone. When this happens, liberalisation is used by the rich and powerful international players to make quick gains from short-term investments.
> *The role of the IMF and World Bank is also of concern. The conditions placed on their loans often force countries into rapid liberalisation, with scant regard to the impact on the poor.*
> The way forward is through a regime of managed trade in which markets are slowly opened up and trade policy levers like subsidies and tariffs are used to help achieve development goals.
> The IMF and World Bank should recognise that questions of trade liberalisation are the responsibility of the WTO where they can be considered in the overall context of achieving poverty reduction and that it is therefore inappropriate to include trade liberalisation as part of a loan agreement.
> This represents a departure from the current orthodoxy. It will be opposed by multinational companies who see rich and easy pickings in the markets of the developing world. But such a change would benefit the world's poorest people and that's why it should happen.



could you provide the link, please ?


----------



## yue10

EastSea said:


> could you provide the link, please ?


Stephen Byers: I was wrong. Free market trade policies hurt the poor | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## Viet

The Wallstreet Journal today reports 17 deals have been signed during the Putin´s visit.
Among them, Gazprom will ship liquefied natural gas to Vietnam and PetroVietnam will explore oil and gas in Russia's offshore Arctic region. Nice!

Welcome comrade Vladimir






























Russia, Vietnam Sign 17 Deals During Putin's Visit - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minjitta

Good long term strategy for Vietnam and Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

well guys i juss wanna say that elly tran ha is awesome .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> the biggest problem for VN is actually the citizen with the same *slave mentality worshipper of globalistion* like the Viets here on defence pk
> completely disgusting are your Viets did not even care for your own people but just introduce ridiculous nonsense like this


where do you live? on the moon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Minjitta

yue10 said:


> the biggest problem for VN is actually the citizen with the same slave mentality worshipper of globalistion like the Viets here on defence pk
> completely disgusting are your Viets did not even care for your own people but just introduce ridiculous nonsense like this


Well you and your slave mentality using your master English language to post here. What a hypocrite trolls. Go get a life, and stop crying to your master.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

> Ex-PM Tony Blair delivers speech at Da Nang event
> 
> TUOITRENEWS
> 
> UPDATED : 11/18/2013 11:04 GMT + 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Former British Prime Minister Tony Blair was in Vietnam over the weekend to attend an international conference together with 120 of the world’s billionaires and investors.*
> 
> >> World billionaires’ private jets in Da Nang
> 
> The workshop, titled Creative Connection, was hosted by UK bank Standard Chartered and organized by a Singaporean PR agency at the InterContinental Danang Sun Peninsula Resort in the coastal city of Da Nang from November 15 to 17.
> 
> Blair, who had been invited to deliver a speech at the event, arrived in the city on November 16 via his black private jet Blair Force One, reportedly worth US$48.36 million.
> 
> The former PM was the only attendee who arranged to have his aircraft landed and put under tight security at the military terminal belonging to Vietnam’s air force.
> 
> A source close to _Tuoi Tre_ said the event attracted more than 120 guests who arrived in Da Nang from many financial centers worldwide via 19 costly private jets and a charter flight from Singapore.
> 
> *The attendees were billionaires from financial and tourism hubs in Saudi Arabia, Hong Kong, Singapore, the Philippines, Thailand, and Indonesia. They landed in planes numbered N383AJ, VPBJT, TPJ57DP, JJA095, and AJ 601.*
> 
> The 11 private jets are under tight security at Da Nang airport.
> 
> The attendees were going to enjoy a dinner in Hoi An on Saturday. But both the city and its renowned Old Quarter were heavily flooded that day, so the dinner was relocated to the resort.
> 
> Normally, local residents and tourists can pay VND700,000 for a ticket to tour and take photos at the resort, but admission was suspended during the three days of the conference.
> 
> It is reported that the organizers booked all of the rooms at the InterContinental for the event.
> 
> Room rates range from VND7 million to VND120 million ($350 - $6,000).
> 
> One of the attendees, a CEO, booked the Royal Residence room for three nights at $6,000 each. Earlier this year a Saudi Arabian princess also chose to stay in this room during her visit to Da Nang.
> 
> By the end of Sunday, all of the guests had checked out and left Vietnam.
> Ex-PM Tony Blair delivers speech at Da Nang event | Tuổi Trẻ news


Seem like VNese will get rich soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

NiceGuy said:


> Seem like VNese will get *rich *soon


perhaps in 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> where do you live? on the moon?





Minjitta said:


> Well you and your slave mentality using your master English language to post here. What a hypocrite trolls. Go get a life, and stop crying to your master.


recently I have learned the new word of nguy from internet, that is fit for your Annams mentality, VN is in desperate need of mix Hitler/Park Chung Hee to take care these sick mentalities 


MohitV said:


> well guys i juss wanna say that elly tran ha is awesome .....


no! just stop your pervert mentality and stop look at the Vietnam girl ok my India friend


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> recently I have learned the new word of nguy from internet, that is fit for your Annams mentality, VN is in desperate need of mix Hitler/*Park Chung Hee* to take care these sick mentalities


how do you comment this?

*Asiana adds Hanoi-Incheon flights *

(VOV) - Asiana Airlines has announced it will add four more weekly flights to its Hanoi-Incheon route as of December 9.

_Updated : 11/19/2013 5:56:54 PM
source: Voice of Vietnam_






Asiana will expand the route’s current seven to 11 flights per week departing Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Sundays.

Asiana’s Chief Hanoi Representative Seon Jong RoK said the new flights coincide with the beginning of a two-week tourism promotion starting on December 9. Passengers will have the rare chance to experience VIP level service at reasonable prices.

If Asiana follows through on its plans to add another three weekly flights in early 2014, Hanoi and Incheon will be served by two flights every day.

The number of Vietnamese visiting the Republic of Korea (RoK) has increased significantly in recent years, up 30% in July this year alone. Approximately *108,000 Vietnamese tourists* will have visited the country by the end of November 2013.

Asiana’s decision seeks to meet the increasing travel demands of both peoples.

 *Discount on Vietnam-RoK flights *

Updated : 11/12/2013 6:18:32 PM
source: voice of Vietnam

(VOV) -The national carrier Vietnam Airlines (VNA) is offering 25–30% discounts on flights to the Republic of Korea (RoK) as part of a VNA and Korea Tourism Organisation (KTO) campaign launched on November 12.







Under the campaign, flights from Vietnam to the RoK departing between November 15, 2013 and March 31, 2014 will be eligible for the discounts (excluding the Lunar New Year holiday). The KTO’s Hanoi office wants to see a 20% improvement in Vietnamese tourist numbers from 2012’s benchmark.

The VNA and KTO will also cooperate on organising the 2013 Korea Travel Awards.

Vietnam Airlines Northern Regional Office Deputy Director Le Kim Anh said the two countries boast huge potential for lucrative tourism cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Mobius Can’t Buy Enough Vietnam Equities on Foreign Limits*


By Bloomberg News - Nov 21, 2013 10:58 AM GMT+0100





_Hoan Dinh Nam/AFP via Getty Images 
Traffic in a newly developed residential quarter in Hanoi on May 7, 2013. _


The rush of foreign investors into Vietnam’s most-favored companies has exhausted the government-limited supply of shares, freezing out some as inflation slows and the economy recovers from the weakest growth since 1999.

“It’s like a double-edged sword,” Mark Mobius, who oversees about $53 billion as the chairman of Templeton Emerging Markets Group, said in a Nov. 5 phone interview from Singapore. “On one hand, it’s difficult to get in. But once you’re invested, you could do quite well.”

“It’s like a double-edged sword,” Mark Mobius, who oversees about $53 billion as the chairman of Templeton Emerging Markets Group, said in a Nov. 5 phone interview from Singapore. “On one hand, it’s difficult to get in. But once you’re invested, you could do quite well.” Photographer: Jerome Favre/Bloomberg

Vietnam Dairy Products JSC, the nation’s largest milk producer, and DHG Pharmaceutical JSC, the biggest listed drugmaker, are among 20 companies with overseas ownership at the 49 percent limit, according to Ho Chi Minh City-based ACB Securities Co. Foreigners have bought a net $208.5 million of the nation’s shares in 2013, the eighth straight year of inflows, as the benchmark VN Index rose 22 percent.

Signs that Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung’s Communist government is relaxing its grip on the Southeast Asian economy have helped spur the fastest pace of stock purchases by foreigners since 2008. Templeton Emerging Markets Group and Dragon Capital Group Ltd. say they’ve been unable to buy as many shares as they want, while PXP Vietnam Asset Management predicts the $45 billion market will extend gains as limits for some companies get raised to 60 percent as soon as year-end.

“It’s like a double-edged sword,” Mark Mobius, who oversees about $53 billion as the chairman of Templeton Emerging Markets Group, said in a Nov. 5 phone interview from Singapore. “On one hand, it’s difficult to get in. But once you’re invested, you could do quite well.”

*New Constitution *

Exports jumped 13 percent in October, more than twice the pace in China, and pledged foreign direct investment surged 66 percent to $19.2 billion in the first 10 months of the year. The central bank has cut its refinancing rate eight times since the beginning of 2012 as inflation dropped to a 14-month low.

The government predicts economic growth will accelerate to 5.4 percent this year and 5.8 percent in 2014. Gross domestic product rose 5.25 percent in 2012, the slowest pace in 13 years, International Monetary Fund data show.

Vietnam’s Communist Party, which has ruled over the reunified country since 1976, is revising the constitution. A draft version dated Nov. 17 on the National Assembly’s website indirectly acknowledges the private sector while saying the state will maintain its “leading role” in the economy.

“There are a lot of positive things happening that are going to push the market higher over the next few years,” Patrick Mitchell, the head of institutional sales at VinaSecurities JSC, said in an e-mailed statement from Ho Chi Minh City on Nov. 19. “The charts on Vietnam are steadily moving upwards.”

*Relative Value *

The VN gauge slipped 0.4 percent to 503.54 at the close today, after earlier rising as much as 0.9 percent. The Vietnam measure has outperformed the MSCI Frontier Markets Index by 4 percentage points this year. Both indexes are valued at about 13 times reported earnings, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

Vietnam’s finance ministry has submitted a plan to Dung for raising the foreign ownership cap. The proposal would allow overseas investors to increase holdings of voting shares in some industries to a maximum 60 percent from 49 percent, Nguyen Son, the head of market development at the State Securities Commission, said on Nov. 14. Foreigners would be able to buy as much as 100 percent of non-voting shares, Son said.

*Market Catalyst *

The Vietnam Securities Depository and the nation’s exchanges are responsible for tracking foreign ownership and enforcing the limits, said Giang Trung Kien, the head of research at FPT Securities Co. The current cap has been in place since 2009.

In China, the biggest emerging market, the ruling Communist Party unveiled its largest package of economic reforms since the 1990s this month. The nation will phase out investment caps for both domestic and foreign investors, People’s Bank of China Governor Zhou Xiaochuan wrote in a guidebook explaining the reforms. The Shanghai Composite Index climbed to an almost one-month high yesterday.

Higher foreign limits in Vietnam “would be a great catalyst for the market,” said Tran Thi Kim Cuong, the head of equities at Manulife Asset Management (Vietnam) Co. in Ho Chi Minh City, which oversees about $325 million. “The stocks which are at the full limit will be beneficiaries.”

*Economic Outlook *

Vietnam’s economic recovery faces headwinds from slowing growth in consumer spending and a banking system burdened by bad debt. Retail sales rose 12.6 percent in the first 10 months from a year earlier, the slowest pace since at least 2005, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Fitch Ratings estimates about 15 percent of bank loans are delinquent, the highest level among six Southeast Asian countries it covers.

“Uncertainties are still there, such as high non-performing loans that need some time to tackle,” said Attila Vajda, the Ho Chi Minh City-based head of institutional sales at ACB Securities, Vietnam’s fourth-largest brokerage.

Policy makers set up an asset-management company to purchase soured loans from banks in July. VAMC, as the entity is known, has bought about 15 trillion dong ($711 million) of bad debt from 15 banks as of Nov. 10, according to a posting on government’s website. VAMC may purchase as much as 150 trillion dong by the end of 2014, central bank Governor Nguyen Van Binh said this month.

The Vietnamese companies favored most by foreign investors have continued to grow in the face of a slowdown in consumer spending. Vinamilk, as Vietnam Dairy Products is known, posted third-quarter profit growth of 21 percent.

*Earnings Growth *

The Ho Chi Minh City-based company, which started in 1976 and makes dairy products from powdered milk to cheese, will probably boost earnings by 15 percent next year and 16 percent in 2015, according to the average of four analysts’ estimates compiled by Bloomberg. Shares have jumped 60 percent this year and are trading at 17.5 times reported earnings, versus the average multiple of 29 for global peers tracked by Bloomberg.

Refrigeration Electrical Engineering Corp., one of the first two companies to trade on the Ho Chi Minh City Stock Exchange when it opened in 2000, has rallied 75 percent in 2013. Earnings this year are poised to top 1 trillion dong for the first time, exceeding the company’s 650 billion-dong forecast, General Director Nguyen Thi Mai Thanh said in an interview this month.

DHG Pharmaceutical’s profit growth will probably accelerate to 20 percent this year from 15 percent in 2012, according to the mean analyst estimate compiled by Bloomberg. The stock, which has rallied 49 percent this year, has been difficult to buy after foreign holdings climbed to the limit, said Le Anh Tuan, the Ho Chi Minh City-based chief economist at Dragon Capital, which oversees about $1.2 billion, including funds incorporated in the Cayman Islands.

Vietnam’s government may announce increased foreign ownership limits in the next two months, according to Kevin Snowball, whose PXP Vietnam Fund Ltd. has climbed 52 percent in dollar terms this year.

“Improved access is a very important step,” he said. It “will likely be a catalyst for a break out to multi-year highs toward the end of this year and into 2014.”


To contact Bloomberg News staff for this story: Nguyen Kieu Giang in Hanoi at giang1@bloomberg.net
To contact the editor responsible for this story: Michael Patterson at mpatterson10@bloomberg.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

10:35 | 21/11/2013
source: VIR

Fuji Xerox Co Ltd yesterday opened a factory manufacturing digital colour multifunction devices and small-sized LED printers in northern Hai Phong City, with a total investment capital of US$119 million.












09:58 | 19/11/2013
source: VIR

Taiwan’s largest industrial group Formosa is going to spend an additional $500 million to expand its textile and plastics production capacity in Vietnam, in anticipation of the zero-tariff treatment for exports after Vietnam joins Trans-Pacific Partnership agreement.






09:59 | 15/11/2013
source: VIR

*First cocoa plant opens in Ben Tre*
Puratos Grand-Place Viet Nam, which specialises in bakery, patisserie and chocolate, opened a cocoa collection and fermentation $1ml plant – the first of its kind in the country – in southern Ben Tre Province yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

14:23 | 18/11/2013
source: VIR

*Bridgestone to pump $1.2 billion into Vietnam*
Japan’s Bridgestone Corporation, the world’s largest rubber and tyre manufacturer, last week received an investment certificate for doubling its total investment in Vietnam to $1.22 billion to meet rising global demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

yue10 said:


> no! just stop your pervert mentality and stop look at the Vietnam girl ok my India friend



but i just said that she is awesome


----------



## yue10

> Vietnam feels free-trade downside By Anh Le Tran
> 
> With the implementation of the Vietnam-United States bilateral trade agreement and accession to the World Trade Organization (WTO), Vietnam's economy is now integrated into the global trading system. Trade in goods now represents over 150% of gross domestic product (GDP).
> 
> Between 2001 and 2008, Vietnam's exports of goods more than tripled, reaching nearly US$63 billion in 2008. The global recession pushed Vietnamese exports down to less than $57 billion last year, but they are forecast to bounce back this year as demand in the US and other key markets improves.
> 
> Even so, that is not easing concerns over Vietnam's rising trade deficit, which in 2008 reached 12.8% of GDP. While steady trade deficits are not necessarily bad, particularly when they entail import of growth-enhancing machinery and technology, Vietnam's case is problematic for several reasons.
> 
> Vietnam imports large quantities of raw materials and parts to fuel its export machine, notably the garment and footwear industries. This demonstrates that the country lacks essential supporting industries that would help it reap bigger economic benefits from exports and further the process of industrialization. Heavy reliance on imported inputs also makes it more vulnerable to external market forces, including fast fluctuating commodity prices.
> 
> Vietnam's rising trade deficits with China since 2001 are a particular cause for concern. In 2009, the deficit with China was greater than $11 billion, accounting for over 91% of Vietnam's overall trade deficit.
> 
> *The challenge of Chinese imports, already threatening the development of homegrown industries, may increase as Vietnam engages in further trade liberalization through the Association of Southeast Asian Nations-China Free Trade Area, which will allow an even greater percentage of Chinese goods into its market duty free by 2015.*
> 
> The trade deficit also reduces the scope for macroeconomic maneuvering. Last year, when key sources of foreign exchange inflows - including foreign direct investment (FDI) and overseas remittances - declined sharply, the government was forced to run down foreign exchange reserves to cover still high import bills. In an attempt to preserve dwindling reserves and rein in the trade deficit, the government engineered two currency devaluations - of 5.4% in November 2009 and 3.4% in February this year.
> 
> These interventions have failed to narrow the trade gap. For the first quarter of 2010, imports increased almost 38% in value while exports decreased 1.6% compared with the same period last year. The Economist Intelligence Unit forecasts that Vietnam will run a trade deficit of $13.3 billion this year, equivalent to around 13.4% of a forecast GDP of $99.3 billion.
> 
> The devaluations have complicated Vietnam's efforts to contain inflation. Expansionary monetary and fiscal policies, countercyclical measures taken at the height of the global economic downturn to boost growth and maintain employment, resulted in 5.3% GDP growth last year, but led to new inflationary pressures.
> 
> As the dong has weakened, the price of imported inputs and products has increased and driven inflation higher. The government has targeted an inflation rate of no greater than 7% for this year. Few analysts believe it can achieve this, in spite of some measures to curb price increases and plans to rein in previous expansionary policies.
> 
> The absence of easy solutions for curbing the trade deficit is rooted in the economy's main growth drivers. Vietnam's exports are still heavily concentrated in labor-intensive and commodity-based products. In general, these are relatively low value-added goods, making it difficult to boost overall export values in order to shrink the trade deficit.
> 
> Nor does the government have a readily apparent plan to build up supporting industries to foster the production of higher value-added goods. Efforts to promote some import-substituting products have not gained traction due to deep-seated economic inefficiencies and competitive pressure from low-cost producers in China.
> 
> *Vietnam's increasingly affluent middle class also tends to prefer imported products over domestic ones when they can afford them. Thus strong demand for imported consumer goods has contributed to the country's stubbornly high trade deficit.* Economists say the only way to close the import gap is faster restructuring of the economy in ways that improve competitiveness.
> 
> Deeper reform of the state-owned sector, which currently accounts for nearly 35% of GDP, would help. State-owned enterprises have wide range of privileges, such as favorable access to credit and subsidies, but are overall highly inefficient. Forcing state-owned enterprises to become more efficient and play by market rules would lift a significant drag on the economy.
> 
> Vietnamese economic policymakers also need to come up with a meaningful action plan to promote supporting industries in line with broader development needs. Japan has shown a willingness to help. With the implementation of the Vietnam-Japan Economic Partnership Agreement there will be opportunities to engage in joint production of high value-added products for export to the Japanese market.
> 
> Without a deeper commitment by the country's leaders to reform and restructuring, imports will continue to outpace exports and contribute to instability and risk in Vietnam's still transitional market economy.


hahaha free trade.....TPP 

also look the Annam consumer did not even support their own country, what a pathetic race deserve nothing less economic imperialism 



MohitV said:


> but i just said that she is awesome


too bad, keep your India eyeballs to yourself ok


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> hahaha free trade.....TPP
> 
> also look the Annam consumer did not even support their own country, what a pathetic race deserve nothing less economic imperialism
> 
> 
> too bad, keep your India eyeballs to yourself ok


ha ha ha...you posted an old article from April 2010 to prove your point?


----------



## visom

There's something I'm always curious about. Whenever I watch the vietnamese channels on TV showing what Vietnamese do on their daily lives, it seems like a large number of people still do trade in the free market (like selling food on boats) where no tax is collected. Does that have a negative effect on the economy?


----------



## yue10

Viet said:


> ha ha ha...you posted an old article from April 2010 to prove your point?


 
look this Annam race, what does the date have to with anything, did you suddenly achieve a trade surplus in last 3 years with Chinese, the point is in 2015 your dumbazz VCP open up to ASEAN-China and you are going to get fawked and still you want TPP, I think in international division of labour if you are happy for your country to be home of low value added cheap manufacturing slave of foreigner then good job  

here another more recent article for you



> Foreign-made goods overwhelm local markets
> 
> At most grocery stores, supermarkets, and trade centers in Ho Chi Minh City,* foreign-made products outnumber domestic-made goods and remain more popular as supermarkets and trade centers continue to import them, even though these can be produced locally.*
> 
> At M. Supermarket on 3 Thang 2 Street in District 10, many household goods, such as ladles, kettles, and electric mugs, have been imported from China, South Korea, and Japan. Even mops, towels, cradles, and makeup remover cotton pads are from foreign countries although in reality, local producers are capable of producing these same items.
> Not only household goods, but foodstuffs also out price domestically made commodities. For instance, Thailand tamarind is priced around VND90,000 per kilo, and Thailand wafers are priced VND21,000 per three pieces, at M. supermarket.
> Similarly, L. Supermarket on Le Dai Hanh Street in District 11 is also flooded with foreign-made toys and fresh food products. Local products merely account for a modest number. As for instant noodles, shelves are full of instant noodles imported from South Korea and Thailand. Of course, the price of instant noodles from South Korea is fairly higher, from VND20,000 to VND40,000 per pack, while price of other kinds of instant noodles is around VND10,000 per pack.
> Bookstores cum mini-supermarkets, including M.K and T.N also display many kinds of pens, glasses imported from China and Thailand from VND200,000 to VND300,000 per item, depending on product and brand name.
> Electronics supermarkets, such as N.K, P.K, and P.V, sell cases for mobile phones and laptop cooling pads from VND200,000 to VND2 million per item. Noticeably, all these products have Chinese and Taiwanese origin markings.
> There are just a few supermarkets where Vietnamese products account for 80-90 percent of the total amount of goods. But supermarkets where foreign goods are sold are easy to find and it is out of question if these foreign products cannot be replaced by local-made ones.
> *In fact, many foreign products can be totally replaced by local products. It is said that xenophile of consumers* and poor competitiveness of local producers have created favorable conditions for foreign products to crush the domestic market.


what a sick race, become more and more ridiculous everyday


----------



## Viet

visom said:


> There's something I'm always curious about. Whenever I watch the vietnamese channels on TV showing what Vietnamese do on their daily lives, it seems like a large number of people still do trade in the free market (like selling food on boats) where no tax is collected. Does that have a negative effect on the economy?


in theory, all must pay personal income tax. The tax rate begins progressively with 5% and ends at 35%. But I guess the majority of small businesses don´t pay income tax as they earn too litle. The government collects less money, but it is good for the small businesses.

Vietnam Personal Income Tax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

yue10 said:


> look this Annam *race*, what does the date have to with anything, did you suddenly achieve a trade surplus in last 3 years with Chinese, the point is in 2015 your dumbazz VCP open up to ASEAN-China and you are going to get fawked and still you want TPP, I think in international division of labour if you are happy for your country to be home of low value added cheap manufacturing slave of foreigner then good job
> 
> here another more recent article for you
> 
> 
> what a sick race, become more and more ridiculous everyday


what race are you? can´t you stop trolling for a while and contribute something meaningful, you retard?

For expample, the article you posted previously was from 2008 with export of US$63 billion. This year Vietnam economy expects to see US$130 bn in export, with ZERO or small trade deficit (although trade deficit with China is widening).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yue10

there you go again with your vicious mentality, I think maybe your parents did not raise you well 

i am the race came from superior Southern Viet parents unlike the evil and disgusting North people ok, your race is sick, until I saw improvement in mentality then I will keep trolling the Annams 

I speak about your nonsense statistic mentality later but here nice article



> Vietnam Empty Office Towers Show Dreams Turned to Rubble
> From afar, the gleaming metal and glass edifices of Hanoi’s EVN Tower illustrate Vietnam’s rapid economic development. Up close, the rubble-strewn entrance and missing windows tell another story: one of loose lending and property speculation that now hangs over the country’s banks.
> 
> State-run monopoly Vietnam Electricity began construction of the 33- and 29- story dual-tower development in 2007, a year when 54 percent credit growth helped fuel the fastest economic expansion since 1996. Now, the economy has slowed, banks are struggling with an increase in bad debts, and unfinished property projects, empty offices and lower rents risk adding to the pile of non-performing loans.
> “Banks were far too eager to lend and a lot of the projects that have been built haven’t been well-thought through,” said Stephen Wyatt, managing director for real estate broker Knight Frank Vietnam in Ho Chi Minh City. “A number of developments are on hold, purely because they have run out of funding. Banks are no longer willing to fund these massive developments.”
> Vietnam’s economy, which the communist government opened up in 1986, expanded at a 4.7 percent annual rate in the third quarter, after exceeding 7 percent from 2002 through to the first quarter of 2008. After a lending binge fueled the fastest inflation in Asia, policy makers raised interest rates in 2010 and 2011, and restricted lending. Among the casualties are many of the nation’s inefficient state-owned enterprises, which had diverted cash to property developments.
> “When the developer is a state-owned enterprise and is using the money it should be using for say, power generation, airlines, shipping or banking, that’s where the oversupply has come,” said Marc Townsend, the Ho Chi Minh City-based managing director of CBRE Group Inc.’s Vietnam unit. “They all felt they could make easy money by being a property developer.”
> *Property Investments *
> State firms’ so-called non-core investments, such as property and stocks, account for as much as 12 percent of their registered capital, Deputy State Auditor Le Minh Khai said in July. The Communist Party’s Central Committee on Oct. 15 called on state-owned enterprises to end non-core investments.
> Office and retail rents in Vietnam’s two largest cities have slumped as a wave of supply entered the market at a time when slowing economic and retail-sales growth curbs demand for commercial real estate. The Hanoi market added more office and retail space since the start of 2011 than in the previous four years combined, according to property broker CBRE.
> The average asking rent for top-grade central business district office space in Hanoi was about $47 per square meter per month in 2009, more than double the levels for the same grade space in Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur at that time, according to data from the Vietnam unit of Los Angeles-based CBRE. The rate was 11 percent lower at $42.01 per square meter in the third quarter.
> *Rents Plunge *
> Average asking rents for Grade B office space in the capital’s western district, where some of the nation’s largest state-owned enterprises have their headquarters, have fallen 39 percent since the first quarter of 2009, and slid 22 percent in the city’s central business district, according to the data.
> “I have never seen rents decline this fast in the market,” said Son Nam Nguyen, managing partner at Vietnam Capital Partners, an investment bank in Ho Chi Minh City. “If real estate rents and values continue to decrease as we’ve seen in the past three months and six months, the biggest risk is we will see developers walk away from projects and banks’ bad assets will increase very rapidly.”
> *Bad Debt *
> Real estate loans totaled 203 trillion dong ($9.7 billion) as of Aug. 31, of which 6.6 percent were classified as bad debt, Minister of Construction Trinh Dinh Dung told the National Assembly on Oct. 31, citing a State Bank of Vietnam report. A broader category of real estate-related loans, including property-backed debt, account for 57 percent of total outstanding borrowing, or about 1,000 trillion dong, he said.
> Average office occupancy in Hanoi fell 2 percentage points to 79 percent in the third quarter from the previous three-month period, according to data from property broker Savills Plc, while average rents dropped 4 percent. The number of new leases signed in the period slid to the lowest this year.
> Office occupancy rates in Ho Chi Minh City, the country’s commercial hub, rose 1 percentage point to 87 percent in the third quarter from three months earlier, while average monthly rents fell 2 percent to about 540,000 dong per square meter from the April-June period, with almost a quarter of buildings lowering their rates, according to Savills.
> Almost 16 percent of available Hanoi retail space was vacant at the end of the third quarter, according to CBRE, with most free space to be found in the capital’s shopping centers, which had an occupancy rate of 82 percent.
> *Fringe Areas *
> “Newer projects, especially those in fringe areas, are expected to experience a rather difficult time in the first two or three years, due to fiercer competition and limited consumer spending that might linger on,” CBRE said in its third-quarter review of the Hanoi market. Almost 650,000 square meters (7 million square feet) of retail space is expected to enter Hanoi from the end of the third quarter until the end of 2013, adding pressure on existing projects, it said.
> Retail-sales growth slowed to 17.1 percent year-on-year in October compared with the same period in 2011, the lowest level of expansion since at least January 2005.
> The economic slowdown has weighed on the country’s stock market, with the benchmark VN Index, Asia’s worst performer in 2011, down 23 percent since its peak this year on May 8. The index fell 1 percent today.
> *Risks ‘Understated’ *
> Many of Vietnam’s 1,300 state-owned enterprises are reportedly facing losses because of their recent forays into property, said Alfred Chan, director of financial institutions at Fitch Ratings in Singapore.
> “It is not obvious, if you were just to look at the disclosure, what the potential risks to the banking sector are if you just look at the real estate sector,” Chan said. “Some of this exposure could well come from non-real estate companies that have ventured into that sector.”
> Non-performing loans at banks are “significantly understated” and could be three or four times higher than official estimates, Fitch Ratings said in a March report.
> The central bank chief, Nguyen Van Binh, said in April the level of bad debt at some lenders may be “much higher” than reported. Bad debts in Vietnam’s banking system may have accounted for 8.82 percent of outstanding loans at the end of September, Nguyen Van Giau, head of the National Assembly’s economic committee, told legislators in Hanoi Nov. 13.
> *Deserted Tower *
> Office rents may decline by as much as another 15 percent in the next three years, said CBRE’s Townsend, particularly if economic growth remains subdued and direct foreign investment fails to recover. Pledged foreign-direct investment fell 25 percent from a year earlier in the first 10 months of 2012, the Foreign Investment Agency said on its website Oct. 25.
> On the bank of Ho Chi Minh City’s Saigon River, the construction site for the 40-story Saigon M&C Tower is deserted except for two security guards.
> The $200 million project -- a joint venture between Saigontourist Holding Company, M&C Joint Stock Company, Dong A Commercial Joint Stock Bank and Dong A Bank Securities Co. -- broke ground in 2007 and was due to be completed in 2010, according to Saigontourist’s website. Today, ropes dangle from the first six floors, originally designed to incorporate a 23,000-square-meter commercial space, while glass paneling is incomplete on the remaining floors.
> “A lot of these developments were conceived and built in an incredibly good market,” said Knight Frank’s Wyatt. “That market is all but gone.”


this is what happen when a race is pathetic never think about their people but just greedy and focus on statistic, misallocate capital channelling it into ridiculous project so they could show off a nice skyline


----------



## visom

yue10 said:


> there you go again with your vicious mentality, I think maybe your parents did not raise you well
> 
> i am the race came from superior Southern Viet parents unlike the evil and disgusting North people ok, your race is sick, until I saw improvement in mentality then I will keep trolling the Annams
> 
> I speak about your nonsense statistic mentality later but here nice article
> 
> 
> this is what happen when a race is pathetic never think about their people but just greedy and focus on statistic, misallocate capital channelling it into ridiculous project so they could show off a nice skyline


If you really are Vietnamese, then why don't you actually do something productive to benefit Vietnam so you can be proud to be a Vietnamese, rather than just talking shit about your own country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

visom said:


> If you really are Vietnamese, then why don't you actually do something productive to benefit Vietnam so you can be proud to be a Vietnamese, rather than just talking shit about your own country?


who said I did not like your country, it is your Annam race that did not respect their own people think everything is backwards, that is why your race will always be inferior, anyways I am just a grain of sand on the beach not important so no need to be productive ok


----------



## EastSea

*@visom, @viet+*: he is Khmer Rouge, ignore him, let him troll alone with himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam signs nuclear deal with Britain *
 
_Updated : 11/29/2013 9:40:52 AM_
_source: Voice of Vietnam_







Vietnam's Minister of Science and Technology and the British Embassy signed a memorandum of understanding on co-operation in peaceful use of nuclear energy on November 28.

The memorandum constitutes efforts from both sides to address the challenges of meeting growing energy demand.

Under the framework of the memorandum, the two countries will focus on exchanging scientific and technical information and documentation.

They will also co-operate on regulatory frameworks, personnel training, research and development for civil power plants' cores as well as improving management of waste and spent fuel.

"Vietnam is only embarking on its nuclear power programme. Therefore, it is particularly important for the country to learn from the knowledge and experience of a country such as Britain, which has successfully acquired extensive experience and technology in the area of peaceful nuclear energy," said Deputy Minister of Science and Technology Le Dinh Tien.

Deputy Minister Tien also said that the memorandum would be an important framework for the expansion of future co-operation in peaceful use of nuclear energy between the two ministries of science and technology.

British Ambassador to Vietnam Antony Stokes said the signing of this MoU confirmed Britain's intention to share its expertise with Vietnam.

Vietnamese and British governments signed a Joint Declaration on Strategic Partnership in 2010, in which science and technology is one of the priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*GE opens its ‘Vietnam Engineering Centre’*


08:00 | 28/11/2013
source: VIR








GE yesterday announced the official start of operations of its Vietnam Engineering Centre, coinciding with the company’s 20th year of operations in the country.

This is the second centre of its kind to be launched by GE in Asia and serves as an affirmation of the company’s commitment to the long-term development of the Vietnam economy through building local capability and resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*South Korea’s Orientech to open factory in Vinh Phuc next April*



_15:00 | 22/11/2013 _
_source: VIR_

South Korean Dongyang Electronics Vietnam’s Orientech factory in the northern Vinh Phuc province will start operations in April next year.






Head of the Investment Office under the Vinh Phuc Provincial Industrial Parks Management Authority told VIR last week that the $10 million facility, once working, “will recruit 2,500 local workers and contribute $300,000 a year in tax revenues.”

Quynh added that the factory specialises in producing electronics components such as chargers, accelerometers, rectifiers, and data sources for Samsung mobile phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Minjitta

EastSea said:


> *@visom, @viet+*: he is Khmer Rouge, ignore him, let him troll alone with himself.


he is ungraceful being so just ignore Yue10 and WholeGrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

EastSea said:


> *@visom, @viet+*: he is Khmer Rouge, ignore him, let him troll alone with himself.


no worry, I like to slap him on the face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

yue10 said:


> I am just a grain of sand on the beach not important so no need to be productive ok


good point, exactly, now get out, no one takes you seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*US$400 mil tyre factory inaugurated in Tay Ninh *

_Updated : 12/1/2013 1:16:57 PM
source: VOV_






(VOV) - November 30 saw the opening of Chinese company, Sailun Tires Co, Ltd, in Phuoc Dong-Boi Loi Industrial Park in the southern province of Tay Ninh.

The US$400 million factory to produce steel radial and _semi-steel_ radial tyres in the province was licensed in 2011, on an area of 60 hectares, in the Phuoc Dong-Boi Loi IP and is the largest foreign-invested company in Tay Ninh to date.

The production plant has a design capacity of 150,000 tyres per year and is expected to generate some 1,000 jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Slovakia’s BTG Holding builds biggest beer factory *


_Updated : 11/30/2013 12:53:37 PM_

_source: VOV_
 




(VOV) - The SlovakianBTG Holding Group began constructing a beer factory and thermal power plant on November 29 in Hoa Binh province’s Lac Thinh Industrial Park.

Lac Thinh Industrial Park, in Yen Thuy district, covers 220 hectares and has total investments exceeding EUR45 million. Its modern, high quality infrastructure includes a hotel, accommodation for managers and workers, customs and banking agencies, post offices, sports and recreational facilities, and medical centres.

Its first two licensed projects are BTG Holding Group’s Slovak beer factory and thermal power plant.

The *EUR86 million beer factory* will produce the internationally renowned beer label Budweiser Budvar at an annual capacity of 190 million litres. The beer factory will be Slovakia’s biggest in Asia once fully operational, and will export its products to regional markets such as the Republic of Korea, Japan, and China. The factory is expected to begin operations in November 2015, generating 2,000 new jobs.

The *thermal power plant* will supply electricity to all the industrial park’s factories. BTG Holding Group has committed to meet EU waste discharge, environmental protection and renewable fuel standards. The plant construction project is at a total cost of more than *EUR100 million*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Minjitta said:


> he is ungraceful being so just ignore Yue10 and WholeGrain.


you can ignore all you like I will just stop speaking and now just posting article


*EU trade deal threatens Vietnam’s uncompetitive firms*
While Vietnam hopes to boost exports and attract more foreign investment by signing a free trade agreement it is now negotiating with the European Union, the flip side is that the removal of tax and non-tax barriers could hurt its businesses, which are barely prepared for the fierce competition international integration would bring.
“Vietnamese firms may lose even at home since many EU industrial and service products have competitive advantages,” Nguyen Van Nam, former director of the Trade Research Institute, said.
The deal will eliminate tariffs on 90 percent of Vietnamese goods, and cut by 10-20 percentage points the average import tax on the remaining 10 percent, which is at 4.1 percent now.
Vietnamese exporters pay high duties on certain popular items - 11.7 percent on garments, 10.8 percent on seafood, and 12.4 percent on footwear.
The lower tariffs would make EU products cheaper in Vietnam, forcing many domestic firms to reduce or even stop production, he warned.
Industries which could be most seriously hurt include meat and animal-feed manufacture, he said.
“While negotiating FTAs with foreign partners, Vietnam should have prepared for the competition. But it has never done so.”
Vietnam and the EU held the fifth round of talks on the FTA early this month, discussing reform of the former’s economy for healthier competition, focusing on building a level playing field for state and private firms, intellectual property protection, regulations on origins of products, and sustainable development.
The FTA is expected to be finalized by the end of 2014 after the EU parliamentary election in the middle of the year.
Nam said local firms failed to capitalize on the opportunities that arose from WTO accession and the bilateral trade agreement with the US, but were in fact adversely affected.
Vietnam’s annual average GDP growth in five years before WTO membership in 2007 was 7.2 percent, much higher than the 6.2 percent in the next five years, he said.
“If Vietnamese firms do not improve their management and technologies and restructure production in the next one or two years, many of them, under the pressure of cheap imports from the EU, will face bankruptcy.”
Nguyen Van Tuan, deputy general secretary of the Vietnam Apparel andTextile Association, said local firms would be unable to make use of the tax reductions by the EU due to its stringent conditions with regard to certificates of origins for materials.
Vietnam’s garment industry mainly imports feedstock from China, Taiwan, and South Korea, so local producers would not be able meet the EU’s stipulation that exported garments should use materials of local origin, he said.
Vietnamese firms would not much benefit from the tariff cuts since most of them export products made under outsourcing contracts with foreign partners, he said.
“Few Vietnamese firms can complete the business cycle from designing and producing products to exporting them.”
The same situation exists in the footwear industry since 70 percent of its exports are done under outsourcing contracts, a spokesperson for the Leather and Footwear Association said.
Vietnamese footwear firms could also face fierce competition in the EU from more sophisticated producers like Singapore, Malaysia, and Thailand with whom the EU is having FTA negotiations.
Vietnam’s main exports to the EU are farm produce, textiles and garments, footwear, and wood products.
*Hope*
According to a recent study by the EU’s Multilateral Trade-related Assistance Program (Mutrap), the FTA will increase exports of major Vietnamese products to the EU by 10-20 percent.
Nguyen Ton Quyen, general secretary of the Vietnam Timber and Forest Product Association (Vifores), said the FTA would help boost exports.
Vietnamese wood products are exempt from tariffs under the Generalized System of Preferences, and this would remain unchanged, he said. On the other hand, the FTA would help attract more foreign investors coming with more advanced technologies, capital, and expertise to the country, which would help the sector increase its production capacity and exports, he said.
Wood producers can also import machines and equipment at lower cost, helping improve their competitiveness, he added.
The EU Union became Vietnam’s biggest export market last year after shipments increased by more than a fifth to US$20.3 billion, or 17.7 percent of the country’s entire exports, according to the General Statistics Office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Peugeot 3008 to be made in Viet Nam

Updated: Friday, Nov 22, 09:38 AM
source: BizHub VN News






_Peugeot 3008_


HA NOI (Biz Hub) — French automaker Peugeot will transfer its manufacturing and assembling of the Peugeot 3008 to its Vietnamese partner, Thaco Group.

The Peugeot 3008, a 5-seater compact crossover launched in 2009, is one of the carmaker's strategic ventures into the global market and will provide a competitive option for Vietnamese customers.

The 2.0L diesel engine and six-speed manual model will be manufactured and assembled at *Chu Lai Open Economic Zone* in central Quang Nam Province.





Peugeot 3008. File Photos

General Director of Thaco's Passenger Car Company Bui Kim Kha, said Thaco will focus investment in expanding sales channels with around 14 showrooms nationwide.

This is the second contract signed by the French automaker and Thaco Group. The first deal was signed in April to provide a distribution network and local production for its 408 model.

The French group estimates as many as 300,000 new cars will be sold in Viet Nam by 2020. It expects the facility to produce up to 80 per cent of all Peugeot vehicles sold locally.

Peugeot is the third brand name to distribute through Thaco Group, after South Korea's Kia and Japan's Mazda brand. — VNS



*Foreign arrivals up 10% in 11 months*
_

Updated : 11/27/2013 6:27:08 PM_

(VOV) - The number of international visitors to Vietnam over the last eleven months is estimated at 6.85 million, a year-on-year rise of 10.2%, according to the General Statistics Office.

Of the total, 4.2 million visited for travel and leisure purposes, up 12.1% , and 1.15 million came to work, up 8.3%. Theremaining 1.14 million visited their relatives, up 8.7%.






In terms of mode of transport, the number of foreign tourists travelling by air was 5.413 million, (up 7%), and by land, 1.252 million (up 38.7%).

They predominantly came from *China *(up 34%) followed by the Republic of Korea (7.4%), Japan (5.5%), Cambodia (3.6%) and Australia (10.9%).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

First Vietnamese caravan finished off-road trip to Tibet and Mount Everest

Updated: Tuesday, Aug 06, 03:58 PM


HA NOI (Biz Hub) — The first Vietnamese caravan team finished its 6,000km auto trip from HCM City to Tibet and Mount Everest base camp on Sunday. Autodaily introduced a series of photos taken by the team members.





Mercedes-Benz GLK acts as team leader on the way.





Mitsubishi Pajero Sport always proves its staying-power.





A Ford Ranger has closed more than 350,000 km to follow close behind the team.





The Ranger helps a local car escape from a muddy road.





At a height of more than 3,000metres, oxygen is an indispensable thing for every driver.






The first Caravan team from Viet Nam reaches the Everest Base Camp by car.






On the top of a snow covered mountain – one of the spectacular views along the team's route.





A group of nomadic women and children take a photo beside a car.






Mongolian tents along a steppe provide visitors with a chance to experience the nomadic life.






The caravan team returns to HCM City on Sunday after their one month trek to conquer Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

FDI attraction soars in first 11 months
Updated: Tuesday, Nov 26, 08:23 AM






_Workers at Cocoa Collection and Fermentation Plant_

HA NOI (Biz Hub)— Newly registered and additional foreign direct investment (FDI) capital in Viet Nam totalled *US$20.8 billion *in the first 11 months of the year, representing a 54.2 per cent rise year-on-year.


----------



## Viet

Nearly 300 high-end apartments offered
Updated: Monday, Dec 02, 06:04 PM







HA NOI (Biz Hub) – Trung Thuy Group officially put the 27-storey Lancaster building into operation in Ha Noi on Monday, establishing a presence in the northern property market.

Duong Thanh Thuy, the group's general director, said the building aimed to bring a green, clean and modern living environment to the capital.






Located on Nui Truc Street, the project is one of the most luxurious buildings in the city with 250 apartments, high-end office space and a commercial centre.

Covering around 51,000sq.m, the VND1.2 trillion (US$57.1 million) building also provides a host of facilities for residents, including a clubhouse, fitness centre, spa and rooftop landscaped gardens with two outdoor swimming pools.— VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

*Vietnam electricity: Infrastructure impediments*
September 6th 2013|Vietnam|Electricity
Some foreign businesses operating in Vietnam are beginning to gripe more loudly about poor logistics and the rising cost of doing business. A number of these predominantly low-margin enterprises are looking at cheaper alternatives, such as Cambodia and Myanmar. This is generating concerns about a weakening of the labour-intensive sector and the broader health of the Vietnamese economy. However, a surge in higher-value investments from South Korea's Samsung and other large technology firms suggests that Vietnam's attempts to move up the value chain may be paying off.
A recent survey by the European Chamber of Commerce in Vietnam (EuroCham Vietnam) found that one-fifth of its members are considering expanding in other regional markets, while the Japanese Enterprises' Association in Vietnam has complained about cumbersome bureaucratic procedures and worsening logistics. There are severe structural impediments in the country, not least of which is its unreliable electricity system.
Power problems
Spotty power supply forces occasional brown-outs on local manufacturers, who often have to halt production while local government officials divert whatever power there is to residential areas. State-owned Electricity Vietnam (EVN) still generates much of the power supply and dominates the power grid despite government efforts to entice more foreign investors into the country and help to narrow the gap between the amount of electricity Vietnam produces and the amount it needs. Demand is growing rapidly, but power rates are capped by a government wary of causing any kind of social unrest, forcing EVN to sell electricity at a loss. Thus, it is no surprise that in recent years the firm has opted to invest in mobile-phone networks and other ventures instead of building up Vietnam's power-generating capacity. This is a disincentive to potential foreign investors, and with Vietnam's natural energy reserves being depleted, the cost of production is set to continue to rise, which could disrupt the country's power supply further.
The foreign chambers also complained about Vietnamese labour laws that limit workers to 200 hours of overtime a year, or 300 hours in some circumstances. This is far below the 900 hours of overtime allowed in other countries in the region, such as Thailand and Malaysia, and means that some companies struggle to fill orders during the busiest times of the year. In general, the chambers feel that Vietnam is ambling along, doing the bare minimum to attract future investments in labour-intensive industries. For some companies, the prospect of expanding operations in countries such as Indonesia, Myanmar and Cambodia appears increasingly attractive. The latest EuroCham Vietnam survey found that 34% of respondents planned to ramp up their operations in the country, compared with 42% in the previous poll.
Enticing investors
Vietnam's government is trying to think up ways to ensure that current foreign investors stay, and to encourage more to come. In August the authorities began preparations to establish an economic zone on Phu Quoc island, complete with tax and other investment incentives. Significantly, the island will be permitted to retain 100% of its revenue for the first ten years of operations in order to build up infrastructure. In 2012 an international airport on the island opened with a capacity to serve large aircraft and to handle up to 3m passengers per year. Notably, engineers are also now laying an undersea power cable to the island, where diesel generators currently provide much of the power supply.
Other provinces, such as Thai Nguyen and Bac Ninh, already have offered aggressive investment incentives to foreign investors. As a result, firms such as Samsung have bypassed traditional manufacturing hubs like Ho Chi Minh City for the agricultural plains north of the capital, Hanoi. Samsung alone now accounts for around 10% of Vietnam's exports. The government, meanwhile, has also enlisted Japanese investors to assist in building a new port near Hanoi to help to provide an alternative for the traffic going through Haiphong, a notorious choke-point.
Outlook
The griping from some foreign businesses over infrastructure issues suggests that Vietnam could soon be facing the kind of hollowing-out that previously saw some overseas companies abandon China to expand instead in Vietnam, especially in sectors such as garments and footwear. Given the extent to which Vietnam relies on exports, this could be worrying—large swathes of Vietnam's economy are dependent on overseas markets, although many of the country's exports are comprised of imported parts and are merely assembled in Vietnam.
However, the rapid escalation of investments into the technology sector suggests that there may be a silver lining. Foreign direct investment (FDI) appears to be steadily climbing as firms such as US-based Intel, Taiwan's Foxconn and Samsung build up their operations in Vietnam. FDI pledges grew by 19% in the first eight months of 2013, to US$12.6bn, with disbursements up by 3.8% to US$7.5bn. The question that remains is whether Vietnam can address its infrastructure deficiencies quickly enough to keep up with rising demand.




*Vietnam's car industry still stuck in reverse*
Business Desk
Viet Nam News
Publication Date : 25-08-2013
Vietnam's automobile industry had failed to reach its objective of selling cars at prices to suit Vietnamese pockets.
The remark was made by the Director of the Industry and Trade Ministry's Heavy Industry Department, Nguyen Manh Quan.
Prices were still high compared with those in other regional countries, Quan said at an online seminar held by_Cong Thuong_(Industry and Trade) newspaper on Thursday.
"The cost of cars in Vietnam is about 20 per cent higher than in other Asean countries because domestic output is low and most assembly lines are operating at about 50 per cent of capacity," said Quan.
Viet Nam's automobile industry involves Toyota, Ford, Nissan and Mercedes.
There are 18 foreign direct investments (FDI) and 38 domestic businesses making and assembling cars. They have a capacity of about 460,000 vehicles a year.
The sector pays more than US$1 billion in taxes annually and creates job for about 80,000 people.
At the seminar, experts said the industry was so sluggish because of the low rate of making parts locally, taxes and fees.
Quan said the localisation rate had risen from 7 to 10 per cent for small car and 35-40 per cent for light-duty trucks, but this was still very low compared with the target.
To buy a car, Vietnamese have to pay eight types of taxes and fees, including import tax, special consumption tax, VAT, vehicle owner registration fee, car registration fee, car number granting fee and road transport fee.
Experts are worried that by 2018, when Vietnam completely joins in the Asean Free Trade Area, the tax on imported cars will be zero.
This means that if the Vietnamese government does not change its policies, the domestic industry will fail to compete with others in the region.
CEO of Ford Viet Nam and chairman of the Viet Nam Automobile Manufacturers Association Jesus Arias said his members wanted a concrete itinerary for industry development from now until 2018 so that they could set up business plans.
Arias said stable policies helped enterprises to predict outcomes so that they could set up parts suppliers who could join in the global network.
To achieve this, the industry needed to produce a specific number of cars. To make a car, thousands of parts are needed. No car maker can produce all parts by themselves, said Arias.
To develop, a sizable market is needed and proper policies to attract investors.
Head of the Industrial Policy and Strategy Institute Duong Dinh Giam said the government was determined to develop the car industry.
"Automobile development is an indispensable trend of every nation when average incomes reach $3,000 a year or more. Therefore, we need to take advantage of this trend," said Giam.
The average income of Vietnamese is estimated to hit $1,900 per head this year, according to a recent report from the General Department of Statistics.
Giam also said the government had limited the sale of personal vehicles in the past because the traffic system was so inadequate.
However, the Vietnam Transport Development Strategy approved in February plans to have about 3.2-3.5 million vehicles on the road by 2020, compared to nearly 1.65 million at present.


----------



## yue10

*Many Steel Makers Nearing Dissolution*
Posted: Tuesday, March 19, 2013
_The global recession continues to impact the steel industry and other businesses. There are large inventories due to decreased market demand. Vietnam’s steel businesses themselves are still not strong enough to compete with foreign counterparts due to small production scale, outdated technology and much higher loans than that of countries producing steel in recent years. If this situation is not addressed, its possible that Vietnam’s steel industry will be dissolved._
*Broken planning*
According to Vice Chairman of the Vietnam Steel Association (VSA) Nguyen Tien Nghi, in 2007, only a year after the government approved the "Plan for Vietnam's steel industry development in the period of 2007 to 2015", the VSA submitted several legal documents to the Government and the Ministry of Industry and Trade addressing the unfocused investment situation. Being so eager to attract investment, instead of asking the opinion of the Prime Minister and Minister of Industry and Trade, local investors and local authorities tend to split the investment projects into half to get easier access to investment . This is the cause of the “steel fever" in many localities, which made the steel industry fall into great difficulty.
Across the country, there are currently about 400 enterprises operating in the field of steel production, of which about 120 enterprises specialize in producing construction steel. There are nearly 100 manufacturing enterprises not located in the planning area, which causes oversupply in the steel market. In many localities, there exist many gaps in the license management, which poses difficulties in management. Particularly, development not in accordance with the plan approved by the Prime Minister, collecting information conditions are limited which narrows the choice of partners, environment protecting solutions are not well planned and technological knowledge is limited. This causes imbalance of energy, environment, transportation, etc. This is the opinion of Mr Pham Chi Cuong, Chairman of the Vietnam Steel Association.
*Weak competitiveness*
Steel industry is now experiencing uneven development which makes the limitations of the steel industry even more highlighted. While construction rolled steel, cold rolled steel has high output capacity than the demand, hot rolled steel, steel fabrication, and stainless steel still has to be imported.
Besides, most of the enterprises are operating on outdated technology discarded by developed countries. This leads to high cost and waste in production activities, products with low quality, and low ability to compete with foreign counterpart products.
Mr Nghi said that every locality wants to attract investment, but has no awareness of the possible difficulties and easily accept the projects, which breaks the balance of quantity and kind of steel products. Many localities carelessly select partners with no financial resources and technology, thus when there are economic fluctuations, those projects always last longer, even have to be stopped. There have been a number of projects which face license reclamation because the partners do not have the ability to carry out the projects. Some investors can have projects carried out but with the use of outdated technology, making Vietnam the gathering place of energy-consuming and polluting factories many countries wish to eliminate.
*Large debt rate*
Output constraints are becoming challenge for steel producers who are operating mainly by bank loans with low equity. Failure to address the output of steel products will increase the risk of bankruptcy of enterprises. For example, Van Loi Steel Joint Stock Company, due to output deadlock, was shut down a year ago with two smelters and a factory producing steel billet, while its debt to the bank reached over VND 1,000 billion. Many projects in Nghe An are suspended indefinitely when they have yet to come into production. In all of the above cases, when enterprises declared bankrupt, the bank itself was also severely affected since the loans can not be recovered.
A well-known steel producer, Dinh Vu steel factory, has consecutive losses for years. This business has transferred 70 percent of its stake to Vietnam-Australia Steel Corporation. Dinh Vu Steel company is operating perfunctorily and handling for Vietnam-Australia Steel Corporation. Besides, numerous enterprises have to close or restructure business as Cuu Long Vinashin Steel Corporation or Song Hong Steel Joint Stock Company.
Thai Nguyen Iron and Steel Corporation also owes the bank more than VND6,000 billion. This loan is getting bigger as the company is planning to expand investment into Thai Nguyen Iron and Steel Project phase two. While the product output is limited, large inventory remains, the number of loss-making steel enterprises will continue to rise, not to mention the funds to pay the loan according to the terms.
If plan on macro development with the participation of the government, relevant ministries, associations and businesses of steel is not mapped out, the ability to "sink" in the loss of the steel industry in the country is inevitable, which will be the basis for the decline or even disappearance of the steel industry.
*Luong Tuan*



*Challenges await Vietnamese firms after TPP
TUOITRENEWS
UPDATED : 11/02/2013 10:09 GMT + 7
Vietnamese businesses have sketched scenarios when the country joins the TPP (Trans-Pacific Partnership), and acknowledged that they may face challenges keeping the market shares against a new wave of foreign competitors.*
Once Vietnam has actually become a TPP member, some 11,000 duties will be zeroed, which opens a wide door for foreign products such as Australian beef and American chicken to penetrate the domestic market.
Van Duc Muoi, director of Vissan, a leading meat processor, said joining the TPP means Vietnamese businesses can enter other markets, and vice versa.
The most important thing that should be done to protect the local market, Muoi said, is to prove that foreign competitors are not eligible to enter the country.
“In other words, more technical barriers will be set up,” he explained.
Unfortunately, Vietnam has proved incapable of passing several such barriers since it became a member of the World Trade Organization.
Vietnamese pork, beef, and chicken meats still fail to enter the US, the EU and other developed countries, who say the products do not meet standards in the regard of protecting consumer health.
Meanwhile, meat products from the US, Chile, and Australian are rampant in the country.
“In the post-TPP period, the duties for these imports will be zeroed, sending prices to much lower rates, thus exacerbating the local husbandry industry,” Muoi warned.
Meanwhile, a representative of Cau Tre, a major manufacturer of processed food, said even the current 20 percent import tax fails to prevent foreign products to enter Vietnam.
The official said he cannot feel upbeat for the future of several local food manufacturers and processors who are weak and not following a standardized production mechanism.
“TPP has strict requirements on the product tracing… Many local firms will ‘die’ as they fail to meet these regulations,” he said.
*Time to change*
Even the textile and garment sector, which has repeatedly posted strong growths of up to 20 percent during the last few years, admits challenges await them.
“Competitions will be harsh, especially if businesses do not seek alternative plans right now,” said Lam Quang Thai, brand director of BlueExchange.
The Vietnamese textile and garment sector only focuses on exports, leaving the home soil for foreign competitors, especially the Chinese companies.
Thai said the local products fail to have competitive prices as the manufacturers still have to heavily rely on imported materials.
Meanwhile, Nguyen Thi Thu Trang, an official from the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said the situation is brighter for Vietnamese fruits, as traders have adapted to the good agricultural practices.
“Many Vietnamese fruits and agricultural products have entered foreign markets and they can well take advantage of the TPP,” she said.
As for the animal husbandry industry, Muoi of Vissan said it is time for changes.
“TPP will help the industry look back and acknowledge that they have to thoroughly change and restructure in order to produce competitive products with the foreign rivals,” he said.
*Vietnam has been launching a program that encourages Vietnamese to buy Vietnamese goods.*
But even this will be challenged by the TPP, economic expert Pham Chi Lan warned.
She said local firms only have a few years left to change themselves.
“Should they fail to take action on time, losing the market share on home turf is inevitable,” she said.


----------



## Minjitta

yue10 said:


> you can ignore all you like I will just stop speaking and now just posting article
> 
> 
> *EU trade deal threatens Vietnam’s uncompetitive firms*
> While Vietnam hopes to boost exports and attract more foreign investment by signing a free trade agreement it is now negotiating with the European Union, the flip side is that the removal of tax and non-tax barriers could hurt its businesses, which are barely prepared for the fierce competition international integration would bring.
> “Vietnamese firms may lose even at home since many EU industrial and service products have competitive advantages,” Nguyen Van Nam, former director of the Trade Research Institute, said.
> The deal will eliminate tariffs on 90 percent of Vietnamese goods, and cut by 10-20 percentage points the average import tax on the remaining 10 percent, which is at 4.1 percent now.
> Vietnamese exporters pay high duties on certain popular items - 11.7 percent on garments, 10.8 percent on seafood, and 12.4 percent on footwear.
> The lower tariffs would make EU products cheaper in Vietnam, forcing many domestic firms to reduce or even stop production, he warned.
> Industries which could be most seriously hurt include meat and animal-feed manufacture, he said.
> “While negotiating FTAs with foreign partners, Vietnam should have prepared for the competition. But it has never done so.”
> Vietnam and the EU held the fifth round of talks on the FTA early this month, discussing reform of the former’s economy for healthier competition, focusing on building a level playing field for state and private firms, intellectual property protection, regulations on origins of products, and sustainable development.
> The FTA is expected to be finalized by the end of 2014 after the EU parliamentary election in the middle of the year.
> Nam said local firms failed to capitalize on the opportunities that arose from WTO accession and the bilateral trade agreement with the US, but were in fact adversely affected.
> Vietnam’s annual average GDP growth in five years before WTO membership in 2007 was 7.2 percent, much higher than the 6.2 percent in the next five years, he said.
> “If Vietnamese firms do not improve their management and technologies and restructure production in the next one or two years, many of them, under the pressure of cheap imports from the EU, will face bankruptcy.”
> Nguyen Van Tuan, deputy general secretary of the Vietnam Apparel andTextile Association, said local firms would be unable to make use of the tax reductions by the EU due to its stringent conditions with regard to certificates of origins for materials.
> Vietnam’s garment industry mainly imports feedstock from China, Taiwan, and South Korea, so local producers would not be able meet the EU’s stipulation that exported garments should use materials of local origin, he said.
> Vietnamese firms would not much benefit from the tariff cuts since most of them export products made under outsourcing contracts with foreign partners, he said.
> “Few Vietnamese firms can complete the business cycle from designing and producing products to exporting them.”
> The same situation exists in the footwear industry since 70 percent of its exports are done under outsourcing contracts, a spokesperson for the Leather and Footwear Association said.
> Vietnamese footwear firms could also face fierce competition in the EU from more sophisticated producers like Singapore, Malaysia, and Thailand with whom the EU is having FTA negotiations.
> Vietnam’s main exports to the EU are farm produce, textiles and garments, footwear, and wood products.
> *Hope*
> According to a recent study by the EU’s Multilateral Trade-related Assistance Program (Mutrap), the FTA will increase exports of major Vietnamese products to the EU by 10-20 percent.
> Nguyen Ton Quyen, general secretary of the Vietnam Timber and Forest Product Association (Vifores), said the FTA would help boost exports.
> Vietnamese wood products are exempt from tariffs under the Generalized System of Preferences, and this would remain unchanged, he said. On the other hand, the FTA would help attract more foreign investors coming with more advanced technologies, capital, and expertise to the country, which would help the sector increase its production capacity and exports, he said.
> Wood producers can also import machines and equipment at lower cost, helping improve their competitiveness, he added.
> The EU Union became Vietnam’s biggest export market last year after shipments increased by more than a fifth to US$20.3 billion, or 17.7 percent of the country’s entire exports, according to the General Statistics Office


Many Vn Government officials worries about the own pocket, not worries about the country and her people, that I can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yue10

Minjitta said:


> Many Vn Government officials worries about the own pocket, not worries about the country and her people, that I can see.


I could slightly agree with your race about this


----------



## Viet

Vespa launches new Primavera scooter

Updated: Wednesday, Nov 13, 04:18 PM





HANOI (Bizhub) — Piaggio Vietnam yesterday launched its 2014 Vespa Primavera scooter aimed at female riders, with a price tag of VND68.8 million (US$ 3,285).

The bike, which draws its inspiration from the brand's iconic 1960's-era model, arrived in Vietnam just one week after debuting in Milan. The 2014 Primavera will replace the LX, one of the brand's best selling models in Vietnam, according to Piaggio Vietnam, a subsidiary of Europe's largest scooter maker.






The 125 and 150cc versions of the Primavera will source their air-cooled, three-valve single cylinder engines from the previous LX model; with the newer model said to reduce vibrations and deliver better fuel efficiency. The new engine will also deliver improved torque and acceleration, compared with four-stroke engines previously used by the brand.






The older LX model will lend its automatic dry centrifugal clutch with vibration dampers to the Primavera, as well as the coil-spring, dual-action monoshock front suspension and preload adjustable rear coil spring.






The 2014 Primavera will feature revamped electronic fuel injection and CVT transmission systems delivering "extremely low fuel consumption figures (up to 64 km/l) and lengthy maintenance gaps (service every 10,000 km) mean very low running costs".






On the same day, Piaggio Vietnam day also unveiled its Vespa GTS Super 125cc 3V i.e, an update of its popular GTS model, at a price of VND79.9 million.

*Piaggio Vietnam, which began producing scooters in Vietnam in 2009 in its factory in northern province of Vinh Phuc, sold a combined 250,000 units since*. —VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Harley Davidson roars into Vietnam* 
Last updated: Tuesday, December 03, 2013 12:30






_The Harley-Davidson showroom which opened Saturday in Ho Chi Minh City already has several motorbikes with the “sold” label. Photo courtesy of Thoi bao Kinh te Saigon Online _

US motorbike maker Harley-Davidson has come to Vietnam, opening its first showroom in Ho Chi Minh City Saturday, a day before the government lifted a ban on riding vehicles of more than 175 cc.

The showroom in Phu My Hung in District 7 has been opened by Al Naboodah International Vietnam, one of the UAE’s leading names in construction, commercial, investment, and real estate.

Lawson Dixon, CEO of Harley-Davidson Saigon, was quoted as saying the showroom has 27 models in five generations -- Sportster, Dyna, Softail, VRSC, and Touring -- at prices ranging from VND336 million (US$16,000) for an 883 cc Sportster to VND1.17 billion for a 1,690 cc Touring.

It is no longer illegal to ride vehicles of above 175 cc.

Dixon assured that the showroom’s motorbikes are of the same quality as those sold in North America and Europe.

The company can also customize motorbikes, he said. The showroom will be provided support by Harley-Davidson Asia Pacific based in Singapore for maintenance and customer service. Vo Ngoc Linh, general secretary of the Association of Harley-Davidson owners in Saigon (Saigon HOG) said members once had to get the bikes abroad.

Harley-Davidson is expected to open a showroom in Hanoi next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

_Below is a good article (in German) about the current condition of VN economy. Pls use a good translator if you want to read in other language._




*Vietnam: Outperformer unter den Schwellenländern*

von Clemens Schmale 
Freitag 06.12.2013, 08:44 Uhr










MARKET VECTORS ETF TR.-VIETN- WKN: A0X96Q - ISIN: US57060U7616 - Kurs: 19,47 $ (NYSE)
DB X TR Ftse Vietnam 1C LU0322252924- WKN: DBX1AG - ISIN: LU0322252924 - Kurs: 18,03 € (XETRA Funds)
Die meisten Schwellenländer bringen Anlegern derzeit keine Freude. Wirtschaftlich geht es bergab. Das Wachstum hat sich in vielen Märkten halbiert. Die Aktienindizes ziehen mit. Der brasilianische Leitindex steht 25% unter dem letzten zyklischen Hoch. In anderen Ländern sieht es nicht besser aus. Vietnam hingegen läuft gegen den Trend aufwärts. Der Grund dafür ist einfach. Während die meisten Schwellenländer durch das nahende Ende der quantitativen Lockerung in den USA unter Druck und damit in die Krise geraten, endet im Vietnam eine Krise. Die Probleme Vietnams haben dabei nichts mit der Geldpolitik der Notenbanken zu tun. Es war eine ganz eigene, hausgemachte Krise.

Wie so häufig stehen die Banken im Mittelpunkt. Die vietnamesische Bankenkrise hatte dabei zwei Ursachen. Zum einen platzte eine Immobilienblase. Die entsprechenden Kredite konnten teils nicht mehr bedient werden. Zum anderen kopierte Vietnam die Wirtschaftspolitik Chinas. Dabei wurden die Fehler, die auch China gemacht hat, wiederholt – und das nicht zu knapp. Trotz großer Erfolge in China bleibt ein großes Problem: die Ineffizienz staatlicher Unternehmen. Das gleiche Problem hatte auch Vietnam bzw. wurde die Ineffizienz chinesischer Unternehmen nochmals überbtroffen.

Staatliche Unternehmen beschäftigten tausende Schattenarbeiter. Das sind Arbeiter, die nicht wirklich arbeiten, aber auf der Gehaltsliste stehen. Stellen Sie sich vor, BMW würde 5.000 Personen bezahlen, die keine Arbeit leisten. Undenkbar! Genau das geschah aber. Um die Ineffizienz zu verschleiern, wollten die Betriebe wachsen. Das Wachstum war vor allem kreditfinanziert, weil die Politik die Banken drängte, den Betrieben die Kredite zu gewähren. Dass die Wachstumspläne größtenteils keinen Sinn machten, wurde gar nicht beachtet. Es gab da z.B. den Fall einer Werft, die in den Immobilienmarkt und Finanzdienstleistungssektor expandieren wollte. Das ist schon abenteuerlich.

Das Ende des Abenteuers war ein Scheitern der Wachstumspläne in vielen Unternehmen. Die Schulden waren enorm und die Ertragskraft nicht mehr gegeben. Viele Betriebe konnten die Kredite nicht mehr bedienen. Die Banken saßen damit auf Bergen fauler Kredite. Nach dem Platzen der Kreditblase regierte die Politik dann aber doch besonnen (das ist eigentlich auch das Mindeste, hat sie die Krise ja erst verursacht). Wirtschaftliche Reformen wurden eingeleitet und das Problem fauler Kredite konstruktiv aufgenommen. Das Maßnahmenpaket kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.

*Reaktionen auf die Krise*

Keine Bankenkrise ohne Bad Bank, könnte man sagen. Im Vietnam hat es allerdings gedauert bis die Bad Bank ihren Betrieb aufnahm. Seit Ausbruch der Krise sind Jahre vergangen und erst im Juli 2013 wurde die Bank etabliert. Jetzt kann es aber losgehen und das Vorhaben ist durchaus ambitioniert. Der Anteil fauler Kredite am Gesamtvolumen wird auf 15% geschätzt. Bis Mitte 2014 sollen diese fast gänzlich aus den Bankbilanzen verschwinden. Der Prozentsatz soll bei Geschäftsbanken demnach maximal 3% betragen. Das ist vergleichbar mit Deutschland.

Die Umsetzung des Plans ist wirklich nahezu genial. Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass es in den vergangenen Jahren genügend Beispiele gab, um sich die beste Variante auszusuchen. Die vietnamesische Bad Bank, die Vietnam Asset Management Company (VAMC), kauft faule Kredite von Banken. Der Kaufbetrag ist dabei ein zinsloses Darlehen an die Institute.

Banken müssen lediglich eine „Bearbeitungsgebühr“ von 15% zahlen. Gemessen am Leitzins von 7% ist das spottbillig, denn das Programm soll 5 Jahre laufen. Banken haben damit ihre Bilanzen bereinigt und bekommen eine Menge Liquidität, und zwar günstiger als über die Zentralbank. Dieses Geld kann in Staatsanleihen angelegt werden, in neue Kredite fließen oder einfach bei der Zentralbank geparkt werden. All diese Möglichkeiten bringen mehr Gewinn, als der Deal kostet. Das hilft der Ertragskraft enorm.

Als Gegenleistung für diese Großzügigkeit müssen Banken allerdings 20% ihrer faulen Kredite, die gar nicht mehr bei ihnen liegen, jährlich abschreiben. Nach Ende des Programms nach 5 Jahren sind dann 100% der Kredite mit Rücklagen gedeckt. Der Vorteil daran ist, dass Banken nicht plötzlich hohe Abschreibungen tätigen müssen. Die Verteilung über 5 Jahre ist sehr viel schonender. Nach 5 Jahren müssen die Banken dann die faulen Kredite von der VAMC zurückkaufen, sprich, das Darlehen zurückzahlen.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt können Banken über das Darlehen, welches sie z.B. in Staatsanleihen anlegen, 40% auf den Darlehensbetrag verdienen. Damit finanzieren sich die jährlichen Abschreibungen fast zu einem Drittel selbst. Banken haben also nach 5 Jahren nicht nur 100% abgeschrieben, sondern mit der Auslagerung der Kredite auch noch ordentlich Geld verdient.

Es ist zu erwarten, dass nicht 100% der faulen Kredite abgeschrieben werden müssen. 5 Jahre sind genug Zeit, damit Schuldner ihre Bonität zurückerlangen bzw. sich die Wirtschaft wieder soweit erholt hat, dass Unternehmen die Tilgung wieder aufnehmen können. Eine historisch hohe Ausfallquote läge bei 50%. Wahrscheinlich liegt sie am Ende eher bei 25 bis 30%.

Damit haben Banken eine massive Überdeckung der faulen Kredite. Die überflüssigen Rücklagen können wieder aufgelöst werden und den Gewinn stark nach oben treiben. Die möglichen Summen sind dabei nicht zu verachten. Es wird geschätzt, dass die VAMC Kredite von 10 bis 12 Milliarden Dollar kaufen wird. Fallen davon letztlich nur 50% oder weniger aus, sitzen Banken auf mindestens 5 bis 6 Milliarden an zusätzlichem Kapital. Bei einem aktuellen BIP von 145 Milliarden Dollar ist das sehr viel. Überträgt man das auf Deutschland wären das 141 Milliarden Dollar an Rückstellungen, die gewinnwirksam aufgelöst werden könnten. Das ist enorm.

Neben dem Geniestreich der Bad Bank hat die Regierung auch Wirtschaftsreformen eingeleitet. Banken sollen nicht nur über die Bad Bank unterstützt werden. Auch ausländische Investoren dürfen nun höhere Anteile an Banken und anderen Unternehmen halten. Der Anteil für ausländische Investoren war bisher stark begrenzt. In Zukunft sollen Banken bis 49% von Ausländern gehalten werden dürfen, bei anderen Unternehmen bis 60%. Das ist eine Verdopplung der derzeitigen Anteilsgrenze.

Auch steuerlich hat sich einiges getan. Der Spitzensteuersatz wurde von 40 auf 35% gesenkt. Die Unternehmenssteuern betragen derzeit 25% nach zuletzt 28%. Der Steuersatz soll 2014 noch einmal sinken, auf dann 22%. Bis 2016 soll ein Steuersatz von 20% erreicht sein. Das macht den Standort Vietnam natürlich sehr attraktiv.

*Wie geht es weiter?*

Die Reformen sind eingeleitet und die ersten Erfolge zeigen sich. Das Wirtschaftswachstum nimmt langsam wieder Fahrt auf. In der Krise sank es von über 8% auf 5%. Vergleicht man das mit europäischen Maßstäben, ist das natürlich immer noch traumhaft. Die Abkühlung hat aber schon gereicht, um die Arbeitslosigkeit in die Höhe zu treiben. 2013 sollte das Wachstum nun wieder anziehen. Die Arbeitslosigkeit ist bereits wieder stark gesunken und erreicht ein Rekordtief von 2%.

Das schöne an Vietnam ist, dass sie einen guten wirtschaftlichen Plan haben. Zudem ist das Land für Unternehmen äußerst attraktiv und die Arbeitnehmer nicht deutlich weniger qualifiziert als etwa in China. Der Unterschied zu China ist allerdings, dass das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen im Vietnam nur ein Drittel des chinesischen beträgt. Insgesamt ist tatsächlich ein Trend von einer Abwanderung aus China nach Vietnam zu beobachten. Unternehmen können in gleicher Qualität zu niedrigeren Preisen produzieren.








Die Wanderung von Unternehmen nach Vietnam zeigt sich besonders beeindruckend in den Auslandsinvestitionen. Diese erreichen 2013 einen Rekordwert von voraussichtlich 16 Milliarden Dollar. Das ist der Betrag, der tatsächlich investiert wurde. Beantragt wurden sogar FDI (foreign direct investment) von 22 Milliarden. Das kann man sich wie ein Auftragsbuch von Unternehmen vorstellen. FDI müssen beantragt werden. Für 2013 wurden ca. 18 Milliarden genehmigt, 16 davon wurden tatsächlich investiert. Die übrigen Milliarden folgen in den kommenden Jahren bzw. müssen erst noch genehmigt werden. Damit ist das „Auftragsbuch“ für FDI für 2014 bereits gut gefüllt.

Ein Großteil der Investitionen kommt von anderen asiatischen Unternehmen. Samsung will einen Teil der Produktion in den Vietnam verlagern und investiert 1,2 Milliarden in einen Standort. Dieser Trend dürfte sich in den kommenden Jahren fortsetzen, denn der Kostenvorteil gegenüber anderen asiatischen Ländern ist groß, das politische und rechtliche System aber vergleichsweise fortgeschritten.








Während in vielen Schwellenländern die Auslandsinvestitionen zurückgehen, steigen sie im Vietnam. Das fällt natürlich auf. Als Anleger fragt man sich natürlich, ob Vietnam auch in den Trend, der für andere Schwellenländer gilt, zurückfällt. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, denn ein zwei Drittel der FDI stammen nicht aus dem Dollarraum. Länder wie Indonesien und Brasilien haben das Problem, dass Investoren aus dem Dollarraum ihr Geld repatriieren. Diese Gefahr besteht für den Vietnam nur begrenzt.

Zum Schluss lohnt sich noch ein Blick auf andere Daten, die die Gesundheit eines Systems beschreiben. In früheren Krisen, wie der Asienkrise 1998, waren überbordende Auslandsschulden ein großes Problem. Nach der Krise 2009 stiegen diese zwar stark an, sind aber bereits wieder deutlich auf dem Rückzug. Gleichzeitig steigen die Devisenreserven quasi täglich an. Für Schwellenländer sind die Reserven besonders wichtig. Fehlt es daran, können u.U. Auslandsschulden nicht mehr zurückgezahlt werden und es droht der Bankrott.








Grund für die hohen Devisenreserven ist die positive Leistungsbilanz. Vietnam exportiert mehr als es importiert. Der Überschuss wird vor allem durch die positive Handelsbilanz und die Rückzahlung von Schulden getrieben. Importiert wird vor allem Kapital in Form von FDI.

Die Devisenreserven Vietnams in Prozent des BIPs sind unter den höchsten weltweit. Das ist sehr wichtig, weil so kaum Zweifel an der Zahlungsfähigkeit aufkommen können. Vielleicht noch wichtiger sind die Reserven aber im Zusammenhang mit der Währung. Vietnam verfolgt ein ähnliches System wie China. Die Währung wird gemanagt. Sie darf in einem engen Band pendeln. Um das konsequent und glaubhaft tun zu können, muss das Land in der Lage sein, notfalls Intervenieren zu können. Ohne Devisenreserven kann das schwierig werden.

Das Währungsmanagement wiederum hilft die Inflation im Griff zu halten. In den meisten Schwellenländern steigt diese trotz schwächeren Wachstums. Grund dafür sind stark abwertende heimische Währungen, die Importe sehr viel teurer machen. Das sollte im Vietnam nicht passieren. Damit besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass die Zentralbank die Zinsen in die Höhe schraubt.








Insgesamt bin ich recht angetan von der Investmentstory Vietnam. Das Land hat das Potential zur neuen Werkbank der Welt. Die Exporte stiegen 2013 um 16%. Zudem ist die Krise größtenteils überwunden bzw. wurde gut gemanagt. Die angestoßenen Reformen sollten weiter Kapital anlocken. Als Krönung des ganzen hat das Land auch noch Öl. Die Einnahmen daraus sollten 2013 um die 7 Milliarden Dollar betragen.

Investieren kann man über Index ETFs, z.B. den Market Vectors Vietnam (US57060U7616). Wer diesen nicht handeln kann, hat evtl. mit LU0322252924 mehr Glück. Das ist ein ETF von db x-trackers. Ich bevorzuge den Market Vectors ETF, da dieser nicht allzu übergewichtig in Banken ist.
Auf meinem Experten Desktop wurde der Market Vectors Vietnam ETF bereits vor einigen Tagen gekauft. Schauen Sie vorbei, um keinen Trade zu verpassen: http://go.guidants.com/#c/clemens_schmale


Viel Erfolg
Clemens Schmale
Offenlegung gemäß §34b WpHG wegen möglicher Interessekonflikte: Der Autor ist in den folgenden besprochenen Wertpapieren bzw. Basiswerten zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung dieser Analyse investiert: MARKET VECTORS ETF TR.-VIETN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yue10

*Vietnam's trade deficit to China surges to near $20 bln*
Chinese goods are flooding almost all small markets and even shopping centers across Vietnam, which import not only machinery and equipment from China, but also miscellaneous goods such as rubber bands, lucky envelopes, and erasers.
In the year to October, Vietnam’s import turnovers from China topped US$30.37 billion, sending the trade deficit to $19.6 billion, up by nearly 50 percent compare to the ten-month period of last year.
Shockingly enough, Vietnam trade deficit to China rose 100 times, not taking inflation into account, in a dozen years from 2001 to 2013, according to Nguyen Viet Chi, an official from the Asia-Pacific Market Division, under the Vietnamese Ministry of Industry and Trade.
Chi said Vietnam began to report trade deficit to China in 2001, at only $210 million.
Chinese products have increasingly penetrated the Vietnamese market, beating local manufacturers on their home soil. These goods are especially preferred by wholesalers and traders because they bear attractive designs while fetching cheap prices.
Consequently, local importers have brought in a great variety of Chinese goods, from needles to elephants, to Vietnam.
“They imported everything, from student notebooks to cooking utensils,” said a customs officer in Ho Chi Minh City, who also expressed his astonishment at “the commodities they put in the customs declaration” sent to him.
*Throwaway prices*
As Tet, or Lunar New Year, is less than two months away, red envelopes, traditionally used to give lucky money to children, have been imported from China en masse and sold well thanks to their cheap prices, according to traders.
Ly Phung Kieu, a wholesaler in HCMC, said she has imported some 300 different types of red envelopes made in Guangdong (China) to embrace the Tet season.
Vietnamese manufacturers only introduced a couple of designs while their products are expensive, she said.
In 2006, the Chinese products fetched VND6,000 for a pack of six envelopes, and now the price is nearly halved to VND3,500 a pack. Meanwhile, Vietnamese products cost between VND7,000 and VND10,000 for six envelopes.
Data from the customs agency shows that the products were imported at only VND19,000 per kg in November, while the wholesalers distributed them at as much as VND360,000 a kg.
This huge disparity has encouraged local traders to turn to Chinese products instead of those that are locally manufactured.
The HCMC customs agency said that besides red envelopes, other trivial products such as hairpins, rubber bands, erasers, combs, and greeting cards are also imported in large quantities to Vietnam.
Some Chinese-made products are even sold under Japanese or South Korean brands. The Mochi Sweets biscuit, for instance, is not a Japanese product as its name suggests, but a Chinese product brought to Vietnam by DL Sweets Co Ltd.
The dirt-cheap products sell well in rural areas across the country, where Vietnamese goods fail to compete because they are more expensive, despite being of higher quality.
But in some wholesaling markets such as An Dong in HCMC’s District 5, Chinese goods are also rampant.
Wholesalers there have stocked a huge quantity of Chinese products of all kinds to distribute to smaller markets in the city and other provinces to take advantage of the high demand brought on by Tet.
A wholesaler revealed that retailers can keep 100 percent of the profit when selling Chinese goods sourced from the market.



*Nearly 55,000 Vietnamese enterprises bankrupt in Jan-Nov*
The country recorded 54,932 enterprise bankruptcies in the first eleven months of this year, 8 percent higher than the previous year, according to statistics issued by the Ministry of Planning and Investment.
There were nearly 6,800 newly-established enterprises in October with the total registered capital of VND37.6 trillion. This figure shows a 15 percent increase in terms of the number of businesses joining the market, but a 7 percent decrease in the capital volume compared to September.
During the eleven-month period, Vietnam recorded more than 71,000 new enterprises with the total registered capital of VND359.5 trillion, meaning an increase of 10 percent in terms of the number of businesses, but a 15 percent decrease in the capital volume compared to the same period last year.
The industry sector continued to see growth in November with the nation's Index of Industrial Production (IIP) increasing 5.7 percent over the same period last year. The IIP in the production and distribution of electricity rises over 8 percent while the IIP in the mining industry continues to decrease.
Vietnam IIP’s cumulative figure in the first eleven months sees an increase of 5.6 percent compared to the same period last year.
Overseas demand to bounce back
The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) released its Vietnam Manufacturing PMI (Purchasing Managers’ Index) in November 2013, which was 50.3, down from 51.5 in October.
“The slowdown of growth of the manufacturing sector reflects weakness of demand abroad. The rise of headcount and quantity of purchases suggest that the outlook is rather optimistic,” said Trinh Nguyen, Asia Economist at HSBC when commenting on the latest Vietnam Manufacturing PMI survey.
“We expect demand from abroad should bounce back after a slump in November, although the pace of growth should still be modest due to lacklustre domestic demand. With price pressures easing thanks to weaker commodity prices, manufacturers should feel reprieved,” she said.
Manufacturing output also increased with the rate of growth the highest recorded since September 2011. The production was raised to help deal with higher volumes of new orders seen during September and October.
HSBC’s November survey also indicated that volumes of new orders fell for the first time in three months. There was evidence that poor weather which led to some flooding also resulted in reduction in new orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

yue10 said:


> *Vietnam's trade deficit to China surges to near $20 bln*
> Chinese goods are flooding almost all small markets and even shopping centers across Vietnam, which import not only machinery and equipment from China, but also miscellaneous goods such as rubber bands, lucky envelopes, and erasers.
> In the year to October, Vietnam’s import turnovers from China topped US$30.37 billion, sending the trade deficit to $19.6 billion, up by nearly 50 percent compare to the ten-month period of last year.
> Shockingly enough, Vietnam trade deficit to China rose 100 times, not taking inflation into account, in a dozen years from 2001 to 2013, according to Nguyen Viet Chi, an official from the Asia-Pacific Market Division, under the Vietnamese Ministry of Industry and Trade.
> Chi said Vietnam began to report trade deficit to China in 2001, at only $210 million.
> Chinese products have increasingly penetrated the Vietnamese market, beating local manufacturers on their home soil. These goods are especially preferred by wholesalers and traders because they bear attractive designs while fetching cheap prices.
> Consequently, local importers have brought in a great variety of Chinese goods, from needles to elephants, to Vietnam.
> “They imported everything, from student notebooks to cooking utensils,” said a customs officer in Ho Chi Minh City, who also expressed his astonishment at “the commodities they put in the customs declaration” sent to him.
> *Throwaway prices*
> As Tet, or Lunar New Year, is less than two months away, red envelopes, traditionally used to give lucky money to children, have been imported from China en masse and sold well thanks to their cheap prices, according to traders.
> Ly Phung Kieu, a wholesaler in HCMC, said she has imported some 300 different types of red envelopes made in Guangdong (China) to embrace the Tet season.
> Vietnamese manufacturers only introduced a couple of designs while their products are expensive, she said.
> In 2006, the Chinese products fetched VND6,000 for a pack of six envelopes, and now the price is nearly halved to VND3,500 a pack. Meanwhile, Vietnamese products cost between VND7,000 and VND10,000 for six envelopes.
> Data from the customs agency shows that the products were imported at only VND19,000 per kg in November, while the wholesalers distributed them at as much as VND360,000 a kg.
> This huge disparity has encouraged local traders to turn to Chinese products instead of those that are locally manufactured.
> The HCMC customs agency said that besides red envelopes, other trivial products such as hairpins, rubber bands, erasers, combs, and greeting cards are also imported in large quantities to Vietnam.
> Some Chinese-made products are even sold under Japanese or South Korean brands. The Mochi Sweets biscuit, for instance, is not a Japanese product as its name suggests, but a Chinese product brought to Vietnam by DL Sweets Co Ltd.
> The dirt-cheap products sell well in rural areas across the country, where Vietnamese goods fail to compete because they are more expensive, despite being of higher quality.
> But in some wholesaling markets such as An Dong in HCMC’s District 5, Chinese goods are also rampant.
> Wholesalers there have stocked a huge quantity of Chinese products of all kinds to distribute to smaller markets in the city and other provinces to take advantage of the high demand brought on by Tet.
> A wholesaler revealed that retailers can keep 100 percent of the profit when selling Chinese goods sourced from the market.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nearly 55,000 Vietnamese enterprises bankrupt in Jan-Nov*
> The country recorded 54,932 enterprise bankruptcies in the first eleven months of this year, 8 percent higher than the previous year, according to statistics issued by the Ministry of Planning and Investment.
> There were nearly 6,800 newly-established enterprises in October with the total registered capital of VND37.6 trillion. This figure shows a 15 percent increase in terms of the number of businesses joining the market, but a 7 percent decrease in the capital volume compared to September.
> During the eleven-month period, Vietnam recorded more than 71,000 new enterprises with the total registered capital of VND359.5 trillion, meaning an increase of 10 percent in terms of the number of businesses, but a 15 percent decrease in the capital volume compared to the same period last year.
> The industry sector continued to see growth in November with the nation's Index of Industrial Production (IIP) increasing 5.7 percent over the same period last year. The IIP in the production and distribution of electricity rises over 8 percent while the IIP in the mining industry continues to decrease.
> Vietnam IIP’s cumulative figure in the first eleven months sees an increase of 5.6 percent compared to the same period last year.
> Overseas demand to bounce back
> The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) released its Vietnam Manufacturing PMI (Purchasing Managers’ Index) in November 2013, which was 50.3, down from 51.5 in October.
> “The slowdown of growth of the manufacturing sector reflects weakness of demand abroad. The rise of headcount and quantity of purchases suggest that the outlook is rather optimistic,” said Trinh Nguyen, Asia Economist at HSBC when commenting on the latest Vietnam Manufacturing PMI survey.
> “We expect demand from abroad should bounce back after a slump in November, although the pace of growth should still be modest due to lacklustre domestic demand. With price pressures easing thanks to weaker commodity prices, manufacturers should feel reprieved,” she said.
> Manufacturing output also increased with the rate of growth the highest recorded since September 2011. The production was raised to help deal with higher volumes of new orders seen during September and October.
> HSBC’s November survey also indicated that volumes of new orders fell for the first time in three months. There was evidence that poor weather which led to some flooding also resulted in reduction in new orders.



Yet they rely heavily on donations and tourism. Sad.


----------



## Viet

Nam Dinh to build $4.5 billion thermal plant

Updated: Friday, Dec 13, 02:56 PM
Vietnam bizhub







HA NOI (BizHub) — Northern Nam Dinh province will support the construction of a US$4.5 billion Hai Hau thermal power plant in Hai Hau District beginning in 2014, said province chairman Nguyen Van Tuan.

The 2,400MW plant, which is 95 per cent funded by the *Republic of Korea's* Taekwang Vina Company and 5 per cent by Vietnamese partners, will span an area of 251ha in Hai Ninh and Hai Chau Communes.

Being designed in two phases, two turbines with a total capacity of 1,200 MW will be built in 2016-17, while the other two turbines, with the same capacity, will be built in 2020-21. The plant will operate under a BOT agreement (build, operate and transfer) for 25 years, with estimated revenues expected to reach $25 billion.

According to Pham Quoc Khanh, deputy director of the provincial planning and investment department, Taekwang Vina was arranging the financing, contracts for the plant, especially BOT contracts, as well as approving the feasibility report.

Meanwhile, Chairman Tuan called the plant one of the key components in the socio- economic development plan for Nam Dinh in 2014, adding that the provincial government would assist in clearance at the plant site.—VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Most of Japan's ODA capital flows to transport

Updated: Thursday, Dec 12, 05:24 PM
Vietnam bizhub






_Construction of the new T2 at the Noi Bai International Airport is one of projects to receive Japan's ODA capital in part one of fiscal year 2013. Photo hanoimoi.com.vn_



HA NOI (Biz Hub) — The transport sector has received the largest amount of official development assistance (ODA) loans from Japan in Viet Nam, totaling approximately 80 billion yen (nearly US$780 million) in 2013, according to the Vietnamese Ministry of Transport.

By the end of this year, the Japanese Government has assisted the Vietnamese transport sector in completing 18 projects, with a total investment of $2.34 billion. The *Japanese government* has also helped to carry out 28 ongoing projects with a total investment of roughly $7.42 billion. Further, Japan has cooperated with other sponsors to fund three projects with investments of nearly $4 billion.

In mid-year, the Ministry of Transport proposed 29 projects that would receive ODA loans from Japan in the period 2013-15 with a total investment of 470 billion yen ($6 billion).
The list includes large-scale construction on urban transportation, highways, seaports, airlines and railways.

Besides projects with additional loans, there are 15 major projects, such as Long Thanh International Airport in Dong Nai Province and Bac-Nam (North-south) highway from Nha Trang City in Khanh Hoa Province to Phan Thiet City in Binh Thuan Province.

According to _Dau Tu Dien Tu_ (Investment) online newspaper, the project for the first flyover highway on belt road No 3 in Ha Noi City, linking Cau Giay District's Mai Dich and Hoang Mai District's Phap Van, would be the latest one in the list of projects, which is expected to borrow capital from Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in part one of the fiscal year 2013.

It is reported that JICA approved a draft loan agreement for the project in mid-year.

The Thang Long project management board is assigned to prepare the project by the ministry. As quoted in the newspaper, board general director Vu Xuan Hoa said the total length of the road was 5.364km.

Joint project supervisor Oriental Consultants-Kei of Japan and Tedi-Apeco of Viet Nam suggested constructing the second flyover highway on belt road No 3 with four lanes and a speed limit of 100km/h.

They estimated that the total investment of the project would be VND5,343.4 billion ($254.4 million). This included the expense of construction, at VND3,696 billion ($176 million) taken from the ODA loan of JICA. The project was expected to be finished in 56 months, with 28 months of construction.

"Built based on the standards of urban highways, it will link belt road No 3, which has seen the largest number of vehicles in Ha Noi from Thanh Tri bridge to Thang Long bridge, as well as connect national roads No 1, No 5, No 6 and No 32 with the Noi Bai International Airport," Hoa said.

Meanwhile, construction of the new T2 at the Noi Bai International Airport is also listed to receive capital in part 1 of fiscal year 2013. This is a major transport project in Ha Noi that the ministry had sped up so if could be finished in 2014.

Currently, the ministry and JICA decided to allocate capital for three projects in part two of fiscal year 2013, consisting of a highway from HCM City to Dong Nai Province's Dau Giay (third loan worth 17 billion yen, or $165.4 million), Da Nang-Quang Ngai highway (second loan worth 30 billion yen, or $291.9 million) and Lach Huyen Port infrastructure construction project in Hai Phong City (second loan worth 19.3-21 billion yen, or $187.7 million).

Deputy minister Truong Tan Vien said that these were important large-scale projects that could change trans-regional transport in the area.

"When the State has faced budget difficulties, ODA capital from Japan, with low interest rates, will still play a significant role in the coming years," he said. — VNS


----------



## Viet

*GMS to invest $50 billion in economic corridor development*
15:18 | 13/12/2013 Vietnam Investment Review









Member countries of the Greater Mekong Sub-region (GMS) are unanimous in drawing up a list of potential projects worth $50 billion under a new Regional Investment Framework (RIF) agreement.
Stephen Groff, Vice President of the *Asian Development Bank* (ADB) said that the next generation projects can help boost trade and investment cooperation among nations, and stimulate employment and growth.

The GMS program is focused on perfecting transport links with priorities given to improving knowledge and software, and facilitating the exchange and management of public goods in the region.






The RIF agreement was approved at the 19th Ministerial Conference of the GMS Economic Cooperation Program in Vientiane. It consists of sub-regional technical assistance and investment projects.

China and Vietnam also signed an agreement on developing cross border economic cooperative zones. The recent completion of a new bridge linking Laos and Thailand has helped improve transport on the North-South Economic Corridor of the GMS.

The GMS program is aimed at turning the transport corridors into economic ones to boost trade and investment cooperation among nations, as well as stimulating growth and employment while the RIF agreement is targeted towards multi-sector projects.

Along with developing urban areas and logistics centres, the focus will be on building an electricity market in the sub-region, meeting investment demand from member nations and enhancing their capacity to cope with climate change, improve the competitiveness of the agricultural sector and ensure food safety and hygiene.


----------



## Viet

*US$2 billion to build Vinh Tan thermal power plant *
Updated : 12/12/2013 6:43:10 PM Voice of Vietnam








(VOV) - The US$ billion Vinh Tan 1 thermal power plant has commemorated the signing of its Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) contract.

The project is a collaboration between *Chinese contractors* operating as a joint venture and Vietnam National Coal-Mineral Industries Corporation (Vinacomin).

The Vinh Tan 1’s two turbines are designed to produce 1,200MW from domestic coal. When completed, the plant will generate an annual electricity output of 8 billion kWh.

Minister of Industry and Trade Vu Huy Hoang urged government agencies to process funding arrangements as soon as possible. Representatives of the plant’s primary investors have committed Vinh Tan 1 will incorporate advanced technology meeting international standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Korea to provide $1 mln nuclear equipment to Vietnamese university*

TUOI TRE
UPDATED : 12/12/2013 14:06 GMT + 7





_Inside a nuclear research center in the Central Highlands city of Da Lat_

A Korean nuclear association will sponsor equipment priced at US$1 million to help train personnel for Vietnam’s nuclear technology and atomic power industry at a university in the Central Highlands, according to an agreement signed Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Viet Nam's PISA scores. This is the first time Viet Nam participates in this test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

I read on the news, the Ha Noi-Lao Cai expressway is on pace to be finished by the end of 2014. On December 15-16, snow fell like crazy in Lao Cai (and Ha Giang) and it prompted a wave of tourists who rushed to the scene to see snow. In the future, tourists can rush to see snow in a few hours thanked to this expressway. Local tourism will get a boost from this expressway for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

ViXuyen said:


> I read on the news, the Ha Noi-Lao Cai expressway is on pace to be finished by the end of 2014. On December 15-16, snow fell like crazy in Lao Cai (and Ha Giang) and it prompted a wave of tourists who rushed to the scene to see snow. In the future, tourists can rush to see snow in a few hours thanked to this expressway. Local tourism will get a boost from this expressway for sure




Sapa is like in Europa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Rechoice said:


> Sapa is like in Europa.


snow in tropical Vietnam. nice.


----------



## Viet

Thaco to produce diesel engines for trucks, buses from 2015
Updated: Saturday, Dec 14, 02:47 PM






QUANG NAM (Biz Hub)— The Truong Hai Automobile company (Thaco) will begin producing diesel engines for trucks and buses from 2015, the company said.

The company's engine manufacturing plant, whose construction commenced last year with an investment of US$185.5 million, will produce nearly 20,000 engines meeting the Euro 2 and Euro 3 Emission Standards between 2017 and 2018.

Half of these will be for sale in the domestic market.

Last year, Thaco produced 24,500 vehicles, generating total revenue of VND12 trillion ($571.4 million).

Thaco, in partnership with French automaker Peugeot, will also begin manufacturing and assembling the Peugeot 408 and 3008 models. — VNS

First locally made Peugeot 408 unveiled
Updated: Friday, Dec 20, 08:18 AM





Peugeot 408 model.— Photo _vtc_

QUANG NAM (Biz Hub) — The first locally made Peugeot 408 model has made its debut, officials of Truong Hai Automobile company (Thaco), in partnership with French automaker Peugeot, said on Thursday.

This is the first Peugeot car manufactured in Viet Nam following an eight-month technology re-tooling, said officials.

Thaco will also begin manufacturing and assembling the Peugeot 3008 model at Truong Hai-Chu Lai Auto Complex in central Quang Nam Province next year.

The largest automobile manufacturer in Viet Nam has produced and distributed vehicles for car manufacturers, including Kia from South Korea, Mazda from Japan and French giant Peugeot. — VNS


----------



## Viet

Parkson opens 6th outlet in HCM City
Updated: Friday, Dec 20, 05:21 PM





HCM CITY (Biz Hub)— Malaysian department store chain Parkson opened its ninth outlet in Viet Nam and sixth in HCM City in the Cantavil building in District 2 on Friday.

"The five-floor mall is expected to be the ideal destination for residents in the east of the city," John Lam, deputy general director of Parkson Vietnam Co., Ltd, said.— VNS


----------



## ViXuyen

> by ALISON MORROW / KING 5 News
> Bio | Email | Follow: @AlisonMorrowTV
> KING5.com
> Posted on December 5, 2013 at 6:07 PM
> Updated Friday, Dec 6 at 12:00 PM
> 
> Of the 2,100 students who attend Kentridge Senior High School, only about a dozen make it into the Calculus AB classroom.
> 
> "This is the cream of the crop we have here," explained Mark Champoux. "Not only do you have to be hardworking but you also have to be extremely intelligent."
> 
> Champoux calls all of his students "intelligent", so he wasn't surprised that one of them Tracy Tran, 18, recently scored a 5 on the AP Calculus AB exam.
> 
> As a child, Tran's parents had to force her to stop reading and go to bed. She calls books an escape. Math, however, brought her back to reality.
> 
> "We can solve so many problems with it. So now it's become like a passion," Tran said. "By turning it into a graph and revolving it around an axis and taking integral. It's just crazy stuff."
> 
> Though humble, even Tran knew she'd do well on the test.
> 
> The surprise came later, when the College Board sent Kentridge Principal Mike Albrecht a letter. It reads: "Only 14.3% of the 3,938,100 exams taken in 2013 earned this top score. *She was one of only eight students in the world to earn every point possible..."
> *"I've never had a kid score a perfect score on any of our AP tests," Albrecht said.
> 
> When he told her class, however, no one seemed shocked.
> 
> "If anybody was going to get a perfect score, it was going to be Tracy," said Josh Curtis.
> 
> For Tran, the credit belongs to her entire class. She call calculus a community effort, and she plans to use her math skills to give back to her community.
> 
> "It's really humbling because I know that it's not all my success," she said. "Whatever I want to do, I want it to have an impact on the way we live our lives."


 
Kent senior 1 of 8 in world to earn top Calculus score |  KING5.com Seattle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CN.Black

Rechoice said:


> Sapa is like in Europa.


There is a Dongfeng truck in the first pic, do Dongfeng autos sells well in Vietnam?


----------



## BoQ77

Dongfeng assembled in Vietnam under licence by Hoang Huy - a Vietnam company.
The best seller of truck is Huyndai - Korea brand


----------



## CN.Black

BoQ77 said:


> Dongfeng assembled in Vietnam under licence by Hoang Huy - a Vietnam company.
> The best seller of truck is Huyndai - Korea brand


Thank you for response.


----------



## Viet

*new 26-km section of the Noi Bai – Lao Cai Expressway*


















_*new Terminal T1 at the Noi Bai International Airport*_












*Boston Consulting Group (BCG) with a new office in Saigon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

_Japanese retailer Aeon opens its first $100ml shopping mall offering many Japanese products in Saigon. Two more malls are coming._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Viet said:


> *Viet Nam's export to Egypt reaches US$201 million *
> _Th&#7913; t&#432;, 05 Tháng 9 2012 02:50 _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam's *export *turnover to Egypt reached *US$201 million* in the first seven months of the year, said Viet Nam Ambassador to Egypt Dao Thanh Chung. Chung said the country's exports to Egypt in 2010 amounted to $200 million while last year's were $280 million, adding that Vietnamese enterprises have brought considerable goods into the market.
> 
> Viet Nam's main export items to Egypt have been rice, wooden furniture, consumption goods and seafood.
> 
> The latest report from the Ministry of Industry and Trade showed that Egypt has been the *fourth largest country* which imported Vietnamese goods among 67 countries having trade relations with Viet Nam.
> 
> Viet Nam has *imported *materials serving for production with a yearly average turnover of *$20 million*.
> 
> However, the ministry said that trade has not been up to the two countries' potentials despite increasing export turnover over the past few years. Chung urged Vietnamese businesses to penetrate further into the market.
> 
> He said the embassy would support and create favourable conditions for businesses to promote their trade in Egypt as well as expanding the range of export items available.
> 
> Egypt has been in need of agricultural products, cloth, electronics, mobile phones, machines and equipment.
> 
> He added that the two countries should establish a Viet Nam-Egypt Business Council to promote trade, investment and co-operation. The two countries aimed to bring their bilateral trade to $500 million.
> 
> 
> Viet Nam's export to Egypt reaches US$201 million


Quite amazing when I know Egypt people eating rice, thought they eat "banh" as major food before.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> Quite amazing when I know Egypt people eating rice, thought they eat "banh" as major food before.


Rice also can be used make make some kind of 'banh' (cake) too, like 'Banh Gao' (rice cake)


----------



## Viet

wow...that will be a major breakthrough if we can place our products at Wallmart.

Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily |  Walmart sourcing executive seeking Vietnamese goods





_Lixil Vietnam Ltd Company (Japan), built on 55ha with investment capital of more than US$440 million, manufactures resin and aluminum products, including sashes, door and window frames, and roofs _






_Taiwan’s An Shen Company has decided to invest in a US$40 million leather shoe factory in Dong Thap province’s Tran Quoc Toan Industrial Zone._






A 20km section of the Saigon-Long Thanh-Dau Giay Highway opened to traffic on January 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## elis

Viet said:


> *Viet Nam's export to Egypt reaches US$201 million *
> _Th&#7913; t&#432;, 05 Tháng 9 2012 02:50 _


Go ahead, Egypt of Al Sissi has forbidden all the zionists muslims brothers terrorists

Now it's a nice country that i love



Viet said:


> HA NOI - Despite residents' constant groaning over traffic jams and overcrowded hospitals and schools, Viet Nam is considered the second happiest country in the world, behind Costa Rica, *with Colombia third.*


What a joke


----------



## Mr Second

A 20km section of the Saigon-Long Thanh-Dau Giay Highway opened to traffic on January 2




[/quote]
A Good example! Tell the government that Vietnam Does NEED a modern highway system!!! Driving in Vietnam sometime is very dangerous!(own experience)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

At the moment, Viet Nam has 110 km of expressway completed, another 477 km and 130 km to be completed in 2014 and 2017 respectively. Building expressway in Viet Nam is mission impossible due to land clearance. A typical 50-km expressway in Viet Nam costs about $1 billion usd. According to the government, Viet Nam would need 5873 km of expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Mr Second said:


> A Good example! Tell the government that Vietnam Does NEED a modern highway system!!! Driving in Vietnam sometime is very dangerous!(own experience)


heh...what do you think of opening a thread *"a Chinese in Vietnam" *to tell us about your experiences?
you are Chinese and live in Vietnam. You know both countries and the people. And most importantly you speak Vietnamese.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Economic Outlook 2014: Exports, FDI To Support Growth

By Moran Zhang
on January 03 2014 7:45 AM
Share this article





A Vietnamese farmer walks in a rice field outside Hanoi February 15, 2006. REUTERS/Kham

The future is looking brighter for Vietnam as the country begins the Year of the Horse, economists say.
“With global conditions improving and trade negotiations in the works, export-oriented firms will enjoy another year of robust growth,” said Trinh D Nguyen, an economist at HSBC, in a note. “Exports, especially foreign-invested manufacturing firms, will provide a boost to Vietnam’s growth [in 2014].”




New

New investment in manufacturing coupled with improved E.U. and U.S. demand will lift exports 2014. HSBC / Trinh D Nguyen
Nguyen expects exports to rise 20 percent this year from 15.4 percent in 2013, which will help gross domestic product expand 5.6 percent in 2014, up from 5.4 percent in 2013.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) is likely to grow strongly in 2014, outpacing overall growth and resulting in a “two-speed” economy, Standard Chartered's Betty Rui Wang predicted.

“International manufacturers and investors are attracted to Vietnam’s low-cost labor pool and large domestic market … [they] are showing sustained investment interest in the country, despite structural challenges to the economy,” Wang said.
Registered FDI rose 95.8 percent to $13.1 billion in the first 10 months of 2013, and disbursed FDI rose 6.4 percent year-over-year to $9.6 billion over the same period.

While foreign-invested sectors accounted for only about 18 percent of 2012 GDP, they accounted for 63 percent of Vietnam’s exports and 53 percent of its imports.

Electronics exports have also significantly increased in importance over the past few years -- they now make up 24.5 percent of total exports, compared with 4.4 percent in 2008, according to Prakriti Sofat, an economist at Barclays Capital. The main impetus has come from mobile phone exports -- with shipments accelerating sharply since late 2011.

In 2009 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. (KRX:005930) opened its first handset plant in Vietnam, (total investment of $1.5 billion), which is also its second-largest factory worldwide. The company, which surged past Apple Inc. (NASDAQ:AAPL) to the top of the mobile-phone industry, built the business by tapping China’s cheap and abundant labor force. But not for much longer. Samsung is shifting its output to Vietnam to take advantage of even lower wages.

The South Korean company recently signed a contract to build its second factory ($2 billion), which will make 100 million phones a year. Other mobile phone companies such as LG Electronics Inc. (KRX:066570) and Nokia Corporation (NYSE:NOK) are also investing. Nokia opened its first factory in Vietnam in October 2013. The $300 million plant is expected to create 10,000 jobs and produce 45 million handsets per quarter, Thanh Nien News reports.

Vietnam’s wage levels are a lot lower than elsewhere in Asia. According to a JETRO report, monthly pay for general workers in Vietnam is roughly 32 percent of levels in China, 43 percent in Malaysia and Thailand and 62 percent in Indonesia.

“Looking into 2014, we expect further price hikes for energy commodities such as electricity and fuel. While inflation will accelerate in 2014 to 7.9 percent (average), the State Bank of Vietnam has scope to keep rates on hold in the first quarter of 2014,” Nguyen said.




Moran Zhang
Facebook
Twitter
Google Plus
RSS
Moran Zhang is a finance and economics reporter at The International Business Times. Her work has appeared in the Wall Street Journal Digital Network’s MarketWatch, United... Continue Reading


----------



## Mr Second

Viet said:


> heh...what do you think of opening a thread *"a Chinese in Vietnam" *to tell us about your experiences?
> you are Chinese and live in Vietnam. You know both countries and the people. And most importantly you speak Vietnamese.


Vang, doi khi sao co tet viet. Hom qua den Viet Nam va vo vi trang tri cua villa se ket thuc nhanh, va di nha chi, chu, bac, di...khi truoc co tet. Nha Viet Nam co tre em rat nhieu, chu nen cung chuan bi bao lixi, va ho choi...met qua Hom nay chuan bi hoi ban bay gio co show cua Miu Le chua. Toi rat yeu co ay, nhung vo k yeu, vi "impossible". Ban phai hieu tai sao neu ban di nghe day... Di lam roi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Shrimp accounts for over 60 pct of Vietnamese seafood exports to China*
_2014-01-07 11:01_


> Vietnam's shrimp accounted for a large proportion of over 60 percent in Vietnamese seafood export turnover to China in 2013, according to Vietnam Association of Seafood Exporters and Producers (VASEP).
> 
> The association said on its website on Monday that in the first 11 months of 2013, Vietnam exported some 517 million US dollars worth of seafood products to China, an increase of 38.7 percent over the same period in 2012. Among the seafood products exported to China, shrimp accounted for some 68 percent, worth over 349 million US dollars, up 53.7 percent year-on-year.
> 
> VASEP said the price of shrimp exported to China remained quite stable in recent years. During 2000-2006 period, shrimp export price increased from $ 6.53 to a peak of $ 8.68 per kilogram in 2002, then declined.
> 
> During 2006-2012, price of shrimp exported to China ranged from $7.5-8.5 per kilogram, and is expected to increase in the coming years, said VASEP.
> 
> Shrimp export to China is forecast to continue the increasing trend as changing lifestyle and higher income have helped boosting demand for seafood consumption in the country, especially high- quality products, assessed VASEP.


[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

if you ever watch Forrest Gump, you will know that Vietnam is just good shrimping, and after living in the interior for most of my year, I always grab a couple KG of fresh shrimp whenever I make it back to Shanghai, not sure if that's from Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> Vang, doi khi sao co tet viet. Hom qua den Viet Nam va vo vi trang tri cua villa se ket thuc nhanh, va di nha chi, chu, bac, di...khi truoc co tet. Nha Viet Nam co tre em rat nhieu, chu nen cung chuan bi bao lixi, va ho choi...met qua Hom nay chuan bi hoi ban bay gio co show cua Miu Le chua. Toi rat yeu co ay, nhung vo k yeu, vi "impossible". Ban phai hieu tai sao neu ban di nghe day... Di lam roi.


Yeah, hope u will express ur own experience when travelling in VN . 

btw: in Tet u should Li xi for each kid max 10.000 (~ 0.5 US cent) only. Dont make them become greedy from too young.

*Ba*ck to the topic


> *Rockefeller’s Firm Plans $2.5 Billion Vietnam Development*
> By Bloomberg News Jan 14, 2014 4:46 PM GMT+0700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vung Ro Petroleum Co. via Bloomberg
> An artist rendering shows the marina of the Vung Ro Bay development in this undated... Read More
> 
> Rose Rock Group, a Rockefeller family-backed alternative investment management firm, will help develop a $2.5 billion residential and hotel project on the south-central coast ofVietnam.
> 
> The Vung Ro Bay development covering 200,000 square meters (2.15 million square feet) will be developed with Vung Ro Petroleum Co., a Tuy Hoa, Phu Yen province-based oil company, according to a joint e-mailed statement today. The project will include 350 marina berths, hotels with more than 760 rooms, 4,300 residential apartments, 100 townhouses and retail shops, according to the statement.
> 
> The new development comes amid a growing interest among overseas investors in Vietnam’s potential as a tourism and gambling destination. Vietnam’s property prices dropped between 10 percent and 30 percent last year and the declines have boosted sales and reduced supply in the market, Construction Minister Trinh Dinh Dung said on Dec. 24.
> 
> “Vietnam’s property market has been a bit of a roller coaster,” said Nicholas Holt, Asia-Pacific research director at Knight Frank LLP in Singapore. “We are seeing foreign investors sniffing around for good opportunities and the returns could be potentially very attractive if one holds the view that the market is at the bottom and land prices will start to rise.”
> 
> *Preferred Destination*
> Vung Ro is investing more than $4 billion to develop an oil refinery, petroleum plant and sea port in Phu Yen province, according to the statement. Rose Rock specializes in real estate, health care, and arts and culture. The group has developments in China, according to the statement.
> 
> “We look forward to making this development an outstanding and preferred destination in the Asia-Pacific region for visitors and a lifestyle choice for residents,” Collin Eckles, president at Rose Rock, said in the statement.
> 
> Vietnam’s VinaCapital Group, the country’s largest fund manager, is planning to build a $4 billion casino-resort complex in Quang Nam province on the south-central coast after developing a beach resort in Danang about six years ago, Chief Executive Officer Don Lam said in a phone interview today.
> 
> “We see central Vietnam as at the beginning phase of a growth stage,” said Lam. “If you look at southern China, it’s only a one-and-a-half-hour flight to beaches. The hotel costs are lower. And it’s a new destination.”
> 
> *Casino Resort*
> Canada’s Asian Coast Development (ACDZ) is developing the Ho Tram Strip in southern Vietnam, bringing hotel resorts, a casino and a Greg Norman-designed golf course to the 2.2 kilometer (1.4 miles) beachfront, according to its website. The casino resort opened in July and a second resort will be operated by Pinnacle Entertainment Inc. (PNK), the Las Vegas-based-owner of U.S. casinos, according to Asian Coast Development.
> 
> So far, there have only been a handful of casino-resort projects approved by the government, said Richard Leech, executive director of CBRE (CBG) Group Inc. in Hanoi.
> 
> The number of international visitors to Vietnam increased 11 percent in 2013, according to the General Statistics Office of Vietnam. The country targets attracting 48 million visitors and 220 trillion dong ($10 billion) in total revenue, according to Nhan Dan Online, the Communist Party paper.
> 
> The country’s economy expanded 5.42 percent last year, faster than the 5.25 percent pace in 2012, according to the General Statistics Office.
> 
> Rockefeller family members are descendants of 19th-century oil magnate John D. Rockefeller, who founded Exxon Mobil Corp.
> 
> Rockefeller’s Firm Plans $2.5 Billion Vietnam Development - Bloomberg


More and more US investors coming to VN, with strong help from Russia-India-Japan-USA seem like we will get rid of 3rd nation in 2020


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Shrimp is tasty but is so difficult to eat.
I actually prefer processed shrimp and prawns deep fried. Not good for your health but less hassle to eat.


----------



## Mr Second

BTW, tell you guys some living details in China. In Shanghai, if you even wants to buy a small apartment in the very suburb area, you need to pay 6500USD per m2, if in the very central area, the price will over 18000USD per m2. Thinking merry with Chinese girl in Shanghai? The wedding ceremony, only the ceremony AT LEAST cost you 35000USD, and the guys must have a house in local area, a car(same car is 5 or 6 times more expensive than in USA), and a strong heart(since your Chinese wife probably cannot cook meals or clean the house, but always want to a new genaration iphone when they have just released). If you can understand this, you know a real China. If you take care this, please come and live in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Shrimp and all crustesean food are high on cholestrol but they contain so much other excellent ingredients like selenium Omega-*fatty acids*  which are good for health

Some great Chinese shrimp dishes:

*Kung Pao Shrimp 宫保虾球 / 宫爆虾球*






Credit： yunbao.55bbs






Credit：hf777.com


*Golden shrimp 黄金虾球*






credit: foodeasy.com






Credit: 962360.com


*Spicy and salty shrimp 椒盐虾*

*



*
credit westerfood abang




Credit: food.panjk

*Deep Fried Shrimp cakes 炸虾饼









*

credit： pchome.com

*Stir fried Shrimp 清炒虾仁*











credit：fjmingfeng.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Mr Second said:


> BTW, tell you guys some living details in China. In Shanghai, if you even wants to buy a small apartment in the very suburb area, you need to pay 6500USD per m2, if in the very central area, the price will over 18000USD per m2.*
> 
> Thinking merry with Chinese girl in Shanghai?* The wedding ceremony, only the ceremony AT LEAST cost you 35000USD, and the guys must have a house in local area, a car(same car is 5 or 6 times more expensive than in USA), and a strong heart(since your Chinese wife probably cannot cook meals or clean the house, but always want to a new genaration iphone when they have just released).
> 
> If you can understand this, you know a real China. If you take care this, please come and live in China.


wow...that is a lot what you need in Shanghai. How can you afford such high cost of living?

For $18,000 per m2 you can buy very nice property in a rich and prosperous Frankfurt am Main. Considering Germany has higher GDP per capita. Since your wife is a Viet girl, I think she cooks for you.


----------



## Viet

Genesis said:


> if you ever watch* Forrest Gump*, you will know that Vietnam is just good shrimping, and after living in the interior for most of my year, I always grab a couple KG of fresh shrimp whenever I make it back to Shanghai, not sure if that's from Vietnam.


you live in a shrimp farm? cool.

China imports more shrimps from Vietnam, because your domestic production suffers shortages due to early mortality syndrome (EMS), falling from 1.5 to 1.1 million tonnes. Vietnam sells shrimps worth $3bn to overseas customers per year.


----------



## KAL-EL

Never really liked shrimp. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> you live in a shrimp farm? cool.
> 
> China imports more shrimps from Vietnam, because your domestic production suffers shortages due to early mortality syndrome (EMS), falling from 1.5 to 1.1 million tonnes. Vietnam sells shrimps worth $3bn to overseas customers per year.



Just a matter of over-harvesting and pollutionsPLUS huge consumption that vietnam steps in as an important importer
Good for you people to balance the bilateral trade!


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> BTW, tell you guys some living details in China. In Shanghai, if you even wants to buy a small apartment in the very suburb area, you need to pay 6500USD per m2, if in the very central area, the price will over 18000USD per m2. Thinking merry with Chinese girl in Shanghai? The wedding ceremony, only the ceremony AT LEAST cost you 35000USD, and the guys must have a house in local area, a car(same car is 5 or 6 times more expensive than in USA), and a strong heart(since your Chinese wife probably cannot cook meals or clean the house, but always want to a new genaration iphone when they have just released). If you can understand this, you know a real China. If you take care this, please come and live in China.


sh1t,: my wife, look quite cute,1,59 m,white skin, diligent, never ask for cool smart phone, good in cooking , university graduated. I only have Honda wave motorbike, earn around 200 USD/month , no kid now coz I dont have enough $$$ to raise a kid yet, we live with my parents in the house around 150.000 USD, and yes, we still r very happy couple.

Seem like Shang hai is hell for a poor guy like me.


----------



## INDIC

Viet said:


> you live in a shrimp farm? cool.
> 
> China imports more shrimps from Vietnam, because your domestic production suffers shortages due to early mortality syndrome (EMS), falling from 1.5 to 1.1 million tonnes. Vietnam sells shrimps worth $3bn to overseas customers per year.



What varieties of shrimps popular in Vietnam.


----------



## shuttler

KAL-EL said:


> Never really liked shrimp. Does that make me a bad person?



you've missed out on a nutritious food with great tastes. nothing more or less than that


----------



## elis

KAL-EL said:


> Never really liked shrimp. Does that make me a bad person?


I love people who hate shrimp so i can take their part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

INDIC said:


> What varieties of shrimps popular in Vietnam.


white-legged shrimp is said to be the most popular. Vietnamese farmers grow shrimps either in rivers, seas or aquariums.
























shuttler said:


> Just a matter of over-harvesting and pollutionsPLUS huge consumption that vietnam steps in as an important importer
> Good for you people to* balance the bilateral trade!*


difficult to achieve unless you buy $20bn more goods and services from Vietnam per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Some more shrimp food 

Shrimp tempura




*
Credit: edtech.mcc.edu





credit: asianpeach.wordpress.com


*Shanghai style stir fried shrimp 上海油爆虾*





Credit： meishi.0513.org





credit: jingcity


*芝心虾球 Deep Fried Shrimp with cheese fillings*





credit: douguo




credit: douban

*白灼虾 Steamed shrimp with red pepper/ garlic/ green onion/ soy dipping sauce*






*Pan fried pawns in tomato sauce*




credit: douguo.com

*Shrimp braised in minced garlic green onion sauce 葱姜蒜蓉蒸开背大虾*






*南瓜咕噜虾 Sweet and sour shrimp with pumpkins*





credit: dpcm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

KAL-EL said:


> Never really liked shrimp. Does that make me a bad person?


Yes.


----------



## Viet

KAL-EL said:


> Never really liked shrimp. Does that make me a bad person?


ever tried?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

I like shrimp curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> difficult to achieve unless you buy $20bn more goods and services from Vietnam per year.



Vietnam has a lot of great agricultural products like this:





credit alibaba





Credit:Food & Beverage Online - B2B Food Marketplace for Manufacturers,Exporters,Suppliers





Credit: OEGUGIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Viet said:


> wow...that is a lot what you need in Shanghai. How can you afford such high cost of living?
> 
> For $18,000 per m2 you can buy very nice property in a rich and prosperous Frankfurt am Main. Considering Germany has higher GDP per capita. Since your wife is a Viet girl, I think she cooks for you.


My family was very local people in Shanghai, and when I was very Little, Everything is not so expensive. Even the price is very high now, it is impossible for the local Shanghai government take care of local people's Life. Same story in Norway, we are not, and dont want engaged in Europé Union system, if campared with Germany, Everything thing in Norway is very high price, but we still have a very good Life. About my wife and I, who has time, who cooks meal.



Viet said:


> wow...that is a lot what you need in Shanghai. How can you afford such high cost of living?
> 
> For $18,000 per m2 you can buy very nice property in a rich and prosperous Frankfurt am Main. Considering Germany has higher GDP per capita. Since your wife is a Viet girl, I think she cooks for you.


I wrote wrong. I mean the local government in SH , it is impossble for them to NOT take of local people's Life, even the price is very high now. Every province in China looks like every single different country.



Viva_Viet said:


> sh1t,: my wife, look quite cute,1,59 m,white skin, diligent, never ask for cool smart phone, good in cooking , university graduated. I only have Honda wave motorbike, earn around 200 USD/month , no kid now coz I dont have enough $$$ to raise a kid yet, we live with my parents in the house around 150.000 USD, and yes, we still r very happy couple.
> 
> Seem like Shang hai is hell for a poor guy like me.


Shanghai is a city only Tokyo and New York can be campared in the World. Life there is Always under the extremely high pressure.


----------



## INDIC

shuttler said:


> *Some more shrimp food
> 
> Shrimp tempura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Credit: edtech.mcc.edu



Tempura is Japanese?


----------



## shuttler

INDIC said:


> Tempura is Japanese?



crafted by Chinese chefs in abundance, better tastes and flavour!


----------



## Speeder 2

Vietnamese shrimps must have been imported into China from South China Sea. What's the impact of Japanese nuclear incident to the region? Anyone knows?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ViXuyen said:


> What a fagg-ot comment. Light skin is endorsed by everyone in Asia including the Chinese. Light skin is not the East Asian phenotype; it is the European phenotype. Vietnamese do not consider light skin as a East Asian thing; we consider that as a European trait.



You can't be European, Vietnamese and Europeans are totally different race.

Although Vietnamese and Chinese roughly belong to the same race, but the Chinese sub-race is overall the better looking in East Asia.


----------



## elis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can't be European, Vietnamese and Europeans are totally different race.
> 
> Although Vietnamese and Chinese roughly belong to the same race, *but the Chinese sub-race is overall the better looking in East Asi*a.


Not agreed.

Japanese are the best looking by far. They look middle between european and asians, they have boobs, *** and their face are very nice looking

But they have something that makes them look really like asians


----------



## Mr Second

elis said:


> Not agreed.
> 
> Japanese are the best looking by far. They look middle between european and asians, they have boobs, *** and their face are very nice looking
> 
> But they have something that makes them look really like asians


Maria Ozawa


----------



## BoQ77

She is half-blood ...
Nice face but disgusting job ...



Mr Second said:


> No, friend, you didnt get the point. Do you know where the real problem is? The standards are different. The same Chinese cabbage, If I bought in Norway, I can eat it with worry. If I bought in China, well, Think and Think . Because EU's standard are much much much more strict. The problem is on the duty of Chinese government. Military weapons needs to be fight for their intrest, so the quality must be taken care of, those athletes need to get gold medals for the country, so they can get the special food with stict standard. For normal Chinese people, it is nothing, no one cares.



The China product would be good in the country with strictly standard control system.
And terrible in any country give the low quality product a room to accommodate ..

So the trading with well-controlled country makes the China's product better, ... if not it's terrible, and terrible right in China ( poor controlled )


----------



## Mr Second

BoQ77 said:


> She is half-blood ...
> Nice face but disgusting job ...
> 
> 
> 
> The China product would be good in the country with strictly standard control system.
> And terrible in any country give the low quality product a room to accommodate ..
> 
> So the trading with well-controlled country makes the China's product better, ... if not it's terrible, and terrible right in China ( poor controlled )


Miho Kanda. like her show of being a teacher



BoQ77 said:


> She is half-blood ...
> Nice face but disgusting job ...
> 
> 
> 
> The China product would be good in the country with strictly standard control system.
> And terrible in any country give the low quality product a room to accommodate ..
> 
> So the trading with well-controlled country makes the China's product better, ... if not it's terrible, and terrible right in China ( poor controlled )


Campanies want to make Money. if without a good standard, they will absolutly use the poor quality.


----------



## Viet

Speeder 2 said:


> Vietnamese shrimps must have been imported into China from South China Sea. What's the impact of Japanese nuclear incident to the region? Anyone knows?


no impact. shrimps are grown in VN´s domestic rivers and water basin.



Viva_Viet said:


> sh1t,: my wife, look quite cute,1,59 m,white skin, diligent, never ask for cool smart phone, good in cooking , university graduated. I only have Honda wave motorbike, earn around* 200 USD/month* , no kid now coz I dont have enough $$$ to raise a kid yet, we live with my parents in the house around 150.000 USD, and yes, we still r very happy couple.
> 
> Seem like Shang hai is hell for a poor guy like me.


poor you. Shanghai is very expensive place, a hell for immigrant workers and low paid folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Is there anybody here like to eat dog?


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> Is there anybody here like to eat dog?


No, I dont, but my wife does . She even know how to grill Cat, and I cant eat cat ,too 


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Khôi Nguyên chia sẻ với cá bạn cách làm thịt mèo và một số món ăn được chế biến từ thịt mèo.


----------



## Mr Second

Viva_Viet said:


> No, I dont, but my wife does . She even know how to grill Cat, and I cant eat cat ,too


Eating dog do be quite good for health in the Winter(cannot be acceptable in Europé), but eating cat??? Is it unlucky if eat a black one?



Viva_Viet said:


> No, I dont, but my wife does . She even know how to grill Cat, and I cant eat cat ,too


I eat dogs, snakes and mouse(mouse in farmed field), cannot acceptable cat either. Old people say cat is sour.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> Eating dog do be quite good for health in the Winter(cannot be acceptable in Europé), but eating cat??? Is it unlucky if eat a black one?


its an out date opinion, in fact, base on Oriental medicine (Đông y -sorry im not sure its correct when translate into English), black cat is good to cure asthma (hen suyễn).

cat is little tiger, so , black cat's bone is almost as good as tiger's bone


----------



## Mr Second

Viva_Viet said:


> its an out date opinion, in fact, base on Oriental medicine (Đông y -sorry im not sure its correct when translate into English), black cat is good to cure asthma (hen suyễn)


not problem, I understand what Dong Y i. Dong Y la y hoc truyen thong cua Kinh. First time hear Dong Y say that, because it is very common to eat dogs in VN


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> not problem, I understand what Dong Y i. Dong Y la y hoc truyen thong cua Kinh. First time hear Dong Y say that, because it is very common to eat dogs in VN


Cat meat is more expensive than Dog meat in VN, cat's bone can be used to to make glue (cao) like tiger glue (cao con hổ) when dog's bone can not ^^


----------



## Mr Second

Viva_Viet said:


> Cat meat is more expensive than Dog meat in VN, cat's bone can be used to to make glue (cao) like tiger glue (cao con hổ) when dog's bone can not ^^


cao cot phai k? Viet Nam co bao nhieu ho a Never seen.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Mr Second said:


> cao cot phai k? Viet Nam co bao nhieu ho a Never seen.


Right, Cao Cốt . Yes, we still have abt 30 tigers in wild environment. Some VNese know how to raise tiger too


> C. bảo, hổ trưởng thành thường được bán cho nhu cầu nấu lấy cao. Giá hổ sống khoảng 4- 5 triệu/kg, bao gồm cả phí vận chuyển. Khách mua thường là những doanh nghiệp giàu có và giới quan chức. Khi xuất chuồng thì buộc phải bắn thuốc mê rồi vận chuyển vào ban đêm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hổ dễ chết nhất khi dưới 30kg. Người nuôi phải am hiểu lĩnh vực thú ý để chữa bệnh cho chúng khi bị ốm.
> 
> Tiết lộ của người 'nuôi hổ như nuôi lợn' - VietNamNet


----------



## Nike

eew, you people can eat your own pet?


----------



## Mr Second

madokafc said:


> eew, you people can eat your own pet?


Those dogs are fed not for pet, but only for eat. Every place in the world has its own custom. Even in Japan or Denmark, people kill whales and dolphin to eat. Just custom.


----------



## Mr Second

Viet said:


> heh...what do you think of opening a thread *"a Chinese in Vietnam" *to tell us about your experiences?
> you are Chinese and live in Vietnam. You know both countries and the people. And most importantly you speak Vietnamese.


I quit, neu nho tin nhan co the di Zing


Viva_Viet said:


> its an out date opinion, in fact, base on Oriental medicine (Đông y -sorry im not sure its correct when translate into English), black cat is good to cure asthma (hen suyễn).
> 
> cat is little tiger, so , black cat's bone is almost as good as tiger's bone


Tôi chuẩn bị để lại này. Có người không phân biệt trắng đen! Bạn xem tin nhân mới của Trung Quốc viết gì! Sau đề nghị Việt Nam đi Zing thảo luận, không phải này! Rất happy và anh trò chuyện!


----------



## Viet

Mr Second said:


> Is there anybody here like to eat *dog*?


a big NO for me
never



Viva_Viet said:


> No, I dont, but my wife does . She even know how to grill Cat, and I cant eat cat ,too


really? your wife eats dog and cat?


----------



## Viet

$5bn 220-kilometer (140-mile) railway linking Thailand-Laos-Vietnam is under way, to be completed in 4 years, built by Giant Consolidated, a Malaysian company.





Laos Breaks Ground On Railway Project Linking Thailand to Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Viva_Viet said:


> Cat meat is more expensive than Dog meat in VN, cat's bone can be used to to make glue (cao) like tiger glue (cao con hổ) when dog's bone can not ^^


Re


Viva_Viet said:


> its an out date opinion, in fact, base on Oriental medicine (Đông y -sorry im not sure its correct when translate into English), black cat is good to cure asthma (hen suyễn).
> 
> cat is little tiger, so , black cat's bone is almost as good as tiger's bone


I quit from tomorrow, some guy from China make me very angry. I only want to say here, when I am in Norway or Vietnam, if I need help, people Always help help me, even I said I am Chinese in Vietnam, for sure, no one treat like a enemy. But here, I was hurted by a local Chinese people. No Word to say. Thanks to talk with you.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viva_Viet said:


> the unbiased is: China is third world class, living in barren-polluted land . VN can get out of this third world with the help of Russia-Japan, but China seem have No chance coz it has so many hungry peasants



You can repeat the same spam for over thousand times, it won't change the fact your country will remain as the bottom feeder.

Go back making sneakers.


----------



## Viva_Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can repeat the same spam for over thousand times, it won't change the fact your country will remain as the bottom feeder.
> 
> Go back making sneakers.


Russia-Japan-US r helping VN to get rid of 3rd world now, and for China, even they r in 3rd, people still wanna push them into deeper abyss bcz people hate their paranoid and "Ah Q mentality"


----------



## ViXuyen

Light snow fall on 13/1/14 in Ha Giang. This is the 2nd time snow falls in a month; how rare can that be


----------



## elis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japanese have short legs and European wannabe attitude.
> 
> Many of them look pseudo-Caucasoid probably by receiving the plastic surgery.
> 
> BTW, we Chinese don't want to look Europeans at all, we are satisfied of our look. And the outer appearance usually doesn't matter that much, the inner beauty is much more crucial for a human being.


No they don't have plastic surgery, they're really beautiful. Have you ever seen japanses women for real? They're all pretty

Japanese women are indeed like the westerner women,they're very sensual and seductive and i like that



Mr Second said:


> Maria Ozawa


She's not 100% japanese. You have a lot of native japanese who are more beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second

Hey guys, I am back and in Saigon now!!! Vietnam coffee is so sweet


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can repeat the same spam for over thousand times, it won't change the fact your country will remain as the bottom feeder.
> 
> Go back making sneakers.



I think, Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean people has the same nutrilite cuisine habit: Sneak (little dragon), Cat (little tiger) and dog ( ? )... is good for hearth. 

“Boiled Alive Cat” Prepared, Served In Guangzhou Restaurants – chinaSMACK


----------



## Mr Second

elis said:


> No they don't have plastic surgery, they're really beautiful. Have you ever seen japanses women for real? They're all pretty
> 
> Japanese women are indeed like the westerner women,they're very sensual and seductive and i like that
> 
> 
> She's not 100% japanese. You have a lot of native japanese who are more beautiful


For sure, she is the best Japanese girl I like


EastSea said:


> I think, Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean people has the same nutrilite cuisine habit: Sneak (little dragon), Cat (little tiger) and dog ( ? )... is good for hearth.
> 
> “Boiled Alive Cat” Prepared, Served In Guangzhou Restaurants – chinaSMACK


You dont know? Dog is a kind of "hot" food. Eating dog in Winter can help you to get rid of the cold.


----------



## Sasquatch

Keep the thread about Vietnam Economy not side conversations.


----------



## Viet

ok, we return to economy...lol

*Ground breaks at new $4.76ml titanium plant*
_Binh Thuan’s Thang Hai II Industrial Zone, expected to produce 180,000 tonnes of titanium slag and 50,000 tonnes of pigment per year. Its exports would be primarily to China, Japan and Korea._







*PetroVietnam enters Global 500*
_The Viet Nam Oil and Gas Group (PetroVietnam) with renenue of US$36.33 billion has become the first Vietnamese corporation to enter the Fortune Global 500 list._





*Vietnam wins $3.75 billion int'l court case *
_(VOV) - Vietnam has won a high profile lawsuit in which South Fork Ltd Company of the US sued the Binh Thuan provincial People’s Committee for an indemnity of US$3.75 billion for costs and expenses it spent on its project._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Travel agents in VN suffer loss due to Thai political chaos | Latest information on holiday destinations, airlines, holiday ideas
_Many travel agents in Vietnam have to cancel tours to Thailand because of its current political chaos._

_Thailand says more than 618,000 Vietnamese came to Thailand in 2012. The first five months of 2013 saw Thailand receiving 260,621 Vietnamese visitors, a rise of 10.40 per cent over the corresponding period in 2012._
Vietnam tourist arrivals to Thailand on pace for record year - The Nation


----------



## Viet

_new 64km long, 4-lane US$470ml Hanoi-Thai Nguyen Highway 3 opens to traffic_











*Construction starts on StarLake*
_South Korea’s Tay Ho Tay Development, the developer of Hanoi’s $2.5 billion urban development project StarLake, will begin construction later this month, according to Vietnam Investment Review._

_to be completed in 2016, housing 25,000 residents. The project will include a promenade, parks, trees and lakes alongside the more traditional urban structures, as well as 25 hectares of open space devoted to public activities and a headquarters building._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

coming soon: the biggest-ever $2.5bn stock debut, BIDV, Vietnam's second-biggest bank by assets






Vietnam latest news - Thanh Nien Daily |  Vietnam No.2 bank BIDV gets approval for $2.5 bln listing


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Airlines is expected to make IPO this year, too.





Vietnam's Stock Surge Encourages IPOs - WSJ.com


----------



## Viet

*VietJetAir to finalise $6.1 bln Airbus order*



10 hours ago





An aircraf of the local budget airliner VietJetAir, seen at Tan San Nhat airport in Ho Chi Minh city, on April 5, 2012 (AFP Photo/-)

Hanoi (AFP) - Communist Vietnam's first private airline, VietJetAir, said Wednesday that it was close to finalising a $6.1 billion order for 62 Airbus aircraft.

The deal is expected to be signed at the Singapore Airshow next month, VietJetAir's managing director Luu Duc Khanh told AFP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

> *GDP bình quân đầu người vùng kinh tế trọng điểm Bắc Bộ đạt 5.500 USD vào năm 2020*
> 11:50 | 29/01/2014
> Đó là con số được đưa ra tại Quy hoạch tổng thể phát triển kinh tế - xã hội vùng kinh tế trọng điểm Bắc Bộ đến năm 2020, định hướng đến năm 2030 Thủ tướng Chính phủ vừa phê duyệt.
> GDP bình quân đầu người vùng kinh tế trọng điểm Bắc Bộ đạt 5.500 USD vào năm 2020 | Xã hội | Báo điện tử Đại biểu nhân dân


Translate

GDP per capita of the Red River delta economic will *reach $ 5,500 in 2020* 

11:50 | 01/29/2014 
That is the figure given in the master plan of economic development - socio economic areas in the northern key 2020, driven by 2030 the Prime Minister has approved.
......................

We will soon get rid of 3rd nation in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

_3 news from the Real Estate market
_
*Remittances revive real estate*
Updated: Monday, Jan 27, 12:50 PM







HCM CITY (Biz Hub)— Property developers are eyeing the remittances overseas Vietnamese traditionally send before Tet (the Lunar New Year).

Banks and remittance companies have launched promotion campaigns targeted at the increasing remittances.

"Many people, especially those who have yet to buy a house, would like to buy by the end of the year so that they can enjoy Tet in their own house," Hoang Anh Tuan, director of real estate company Tac Dat Tac Vang, said.

According to the Phu My Hung Development Co Ltd, when it announced the first phase of sales of the Nam Vien Villas project on 19 January, 44 of the 48 villas were snapped up immediately, mostly by families of overseas Vietnamese. Some customers even bought two of three.

Similarly, 29 villas in the Him Lam Riverside project in District 7 were bought on 26 November, the opening day of sales.

The Ha Noi property market too is showing signs of stirring.

A report from the Ministry of Construction said the G5 trading floor has seen many successful trades of houses in property projects.

A representative of the trading floor said in the first two weeks of December 70 apartments were sold at the Thang Long Number One project for VND27.9 million per square metre and 170 at the Golden West Residence for VND22-24 million.

According to property services provider CBRE Viet Nam, the remittances sent by overseas Vietnamese at the end of the lunar year have helped revive the property market, especially projects expected to be completed soon.

Analysts expect the market to "warm up" later in 2014. — VNS



*Nam Vien villas nearly sell out on first day*
13:03 | 27/01/2014 VIR






44 of the 48 villas in the Nam Vien Villa project Phu My Hung Co. put on sale January 19 were booked on the same day.

Nam Vien, located at the centre of the Phu My Hung township in Ho Chi Minh City’s district 7, will include 96 villas in all. The company said some customers even bought two villas so their big families could live in the same neighbourhood.

Nam Vien is located near the township’s commercial and financial district, Crescent Area, Crescent Mall, and medical centre. It is also situated in the most green, natural area.


*Mid-price apartments overthrow low-price*
14:58 | 15/01/2014 VIR

Apartments for sale in Hanoi for the last quarter of 2013 saw the consistently high sales of low priced products ($1,000 per square metre or less) overtaken by those of mid-priced products ($1,000-$1,500 per square metre).





Mulberry Lane project in Ha Dong

According to CBRE Vietnam, for the first time in two years low-priced products lost the dominant share.

Figures from the consultancy showed that more than 10 projects at the mid-price level saw increasing liquidity including Golden Westlake, Mandarin Garden, and NO4.

Richard Leech, executive director of CBRE Vietnam, said that this new trend may be considered developers’ response to market’s changing appetite to mid-priced products. “Unlike previous quarters in which transactions mostly occurred in the low price range, the last quarter of 2013 saw more transactions in the mid-price level. This is most likely driven by buyers’ increasing confidence, which also led to a 50 per cent quarter-on-quarter increase in total transaction volume,” Leech said.

Richard Leech, executive director of CBRE Vietnam said the changed trend may be a positive sign that developers anticipated the rise in demand for mid-price products. “The mid-price level made considerable gains in the last quarter against the rest of the year with many more transactions. This is likely being driven by increasing consumer confidence which pushed a 50 per cent transaction volume increase,” Leech explained.

However, also in the final quarter of 2013, Hanoi’s condominium market was cautious with only 1,400 units sold, a 30 per cent fall on-quarter.

Re-launches were much more active though, as developers focused on clearing old stock rather than releasing new products.

Following a record third quarter, the fourth saw the nearly as strong completion of 7,500 total units.

Hoa Binh Green City just put 300 apartments on sale with prices starting at VND20.5 million ($976) per square metre, excluding interiors, and VND26-29 million ($1,238 to $1,380) per square metre inclusive of interiors.

CapitaLand is also selling apartments in its Mulberry Lane project in Ha Dong district at prices of VND25 to 27 million ($1,190 to $1,285) per square metre. Another project in Cau Giay is offering units for just a fraction more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

nice, 21% more tourists in January. If the trend continues, we will see 10m this year, from 7.6m last year.
perhaps more if tourists choose Vietnam as alternative to politically chaotic Thailand, which received 23m last year.

Imagine, if 10m abandon Thailand and favor Vietnam, then we will see 20m this year! 
The Thai should continue the fighting game.

Arrivals from Russia, Hong Kong up nearly 90% in Jan | Tuổi Trẻ news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

> Tata Steel Exits From $5-Bn Vietnam Project
> The steel project had been lauded as one of its biggest greenfield ventures outside India
> 
> After five years of waiting, Tata Steel has completely exited from its $5-billion steel project in Vietnam because of the delay in approvals and challenging business environment there. “The company had communicated it to the Vietnam government last year and the chapter has been closed recently,” said an executive close to the development.
> 
> In the last Annual General Meeting of Tata Steel last year, Cyrus Mistry, chairman of Tata group had hinted about the exit, while answering to shareholders’ questions. “There was no hope on the project in the recent years and everything culminated as expected,” said the executive.
> 
> The 4.5 million tonne a year steel mill project had been lauded as one of the biggest greenfield ventures by the company outside India. It was to come up in 725 hectares at the Vung Anh Economic Park in the central province of Ha Tinh. The Indian steel maker had a 65 per cent stake in the venture, while Vietnam’s Steel Corporation and Vietnam Cement Industries Corporation held 30 per cent and 5 per cent, respectively. Under the terms, the steel venture was supposed to get a 30 per cent stake in the Thach Khe iron ore mines. The original plan was to build the first phase by 2012; the second by 2013-2014 and the third by 2017-2018.
> 
> A memorandum of understanding for the project was signed in May 2007 and the joint venture (JV) agreement has signed in August 2008. Later, the land marked for Tata Steel’s project had been allotted to a Taiwanese company. Different issues cropped up in the middle and the company had finally sought the help of the India government for talking to the Vietnam government. But the China’s influence on their government had pulled down the project, says an industry expert.
> Stoxplus.com -Tata Steel Exits From $5-Bn Vietnam Project



Sorry Indian bro, bcz our Administrative procedure is too bad, so u have to cancel ur plan


----------



## Viet

I read we are the 5th largest ship builder in the world. We can build different sizes of container ships, tankers, cargo ships, and floating oil storage units with capacity of 100,000 tons.

shipbuilding vietnam exhibition and expo, shipbuilding haiphong, maritime vietnam exhibition and expo, maritime haiphong, marine vietnam exhibition and expo, maritime vietnam, offshore haiphong exhibition and expo, offshore vietnam exhibition and expo, oil and gas vietnam exhibition and expo - INDUSTRY-FACTS

New project | VIETNAM SHIPBUILDING NEWS


----------



## Viet

McDonald’s enters Vietnam: Let the burger war begin * *

*



*

*



*

*



*
First MacDonald’s restaurant opens in HCM City | VOV Online Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

Viet said:


> McDonald’s enters Vietnam: Let the burger war begin * *



After all these years.  what was the problem for franchise like mcdonald to enter vietnam market? is it the regulation in vietnam or something else?


----------



## Edison Chen

MacDonald in China was beaten by KFC who always serves Chinese fast food with rice and soup at least in my hometown Beijing ....Now MacDonald in China also serves Chinese Food, but I don't like it.


----------



## waikici

They only implant in Vietnam in 2014? I can't believe it.

Get ready Vietnam to see obeses


----------



## Viet

MarveL said:


> After all these years.  what was the problem for franchise like mcdonald to enter vietnam market? is it the regulation in vietnam or something else?


I guess the managers of McDonald had waited on the side line to see how other fast food chains KFC, Starbucks, Pizza Hut and Burger King perform in Vietnam.
Well, they have seen there is apparently a market and a demand for their burgers. Lol

McDonald's opens first branch in Vietnam | World news | The Guardian



Edison Chen said:


> MacDonald in China was beaten by KFC who always serves Chinese fast food with rice and soup at least in my hometown Beijing ....Now MacDonald in China also serves Chinese Food, but I don't like it.


I don´t like fast food, either. but my kids love it. when I visited Saigon last time, we went to KFC, they served limited Vietnamese food as well. I can tell you, eating is not cheap there. Much cheaper if you dine at Vietnamese street restaurants.


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> I don´t like fast food, either. but my kids love it. when I visited Saigon last time, we went to KFC, they served limited Vietnamese food as well. I can tell you, eating is not cheap there. Much cheaper if you dine at Vietnamese street restaurants.



You‘d better stop them from eating too much western junk food such as fried chicken or something....Yes, they are not cheap yet with the least value. Your kids must be cute, I'm gonna have kids soon, I prefer a daughter and a boy, haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

waikici said:


> They only implant in Vietnam in 2014? I can't believe it.
> 
> Get ready Vietnam to see obeses



There are better food than McDonalds out in the sea. It's hard for us to go obes.


----------



## NiceGuy

> *VND gia nhập chỉ số Big Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sau sự kiện McDonald’s mở cửa hàng đầu tiên ở Việt Nam, đồng nội tệ của Việt Nam chính thức được bổ sung thêm vào chỉ số Big Mac.*
> *VND gia nhập chỉ số Big Mac - CafeF*



VN join the Big Mac index. (1 Big Mac in VN abt 2,84 USD )

The Big Mac index, The Economist’s gauge of exchange rates, offers some food for thought. The index is based on the theory of purchasing-power parity (PPP), which holds that currencies should in the long run adjust to rates that would make a basket of goods and services cost the same wherever they were bought. Our basket contains just one item, a Big Mac, since its ingredients are the same the world over, except in India, where the Maharaja Mac is made of chicken. Because buying a Big Mac in Norway, for instance, costs $7.80 at market exchange rates compared with $4.62 in America, our index suggests that the Norwegian krone is almost 70% overvalued.

Of the fragile five, Brazil looks the most vulnerable, because a Big Mac there costs $5.25, implying that the real is overheated by 13%. The other four all have undervalued currencies, to varying degrees. The Indonesian rupiah, the South African rand and the Indian rupee are undercooked by 50% or more.

In the short term, however, it is financial and economic factors, together with confidence or lack of it, that hold sway in currency markets. Brazil is running a current-account deficit of 3% of GDP, but it has a healthy stockpile of foreign-exchange reserves to call upon if necessary. Though the credibility of the Brazilian government has been eroded, the central bank has clawed back some respect by pushing through interest-rate rises.



Read more: Big Mac Index Guide To Currencies - Business Insider


----------



## Viet

*VietJetAir places firm orders for Airbus jets *
Last updated: Tuesday, February 11, 2014 12:30
Thanh Nien News






_A worker pumps fuel into a Vietjet Air A320 aircraft, in front of a Vietnam Airlines aircraft at Tan Son Nhat airport in Vietnam's southern Ho Chi Minh city October 20, 2013._

Low-cost Vietnam airline, VietJetAir, placed an order for up to 100 Airbus (AIR.PA) aircraft, the latest entrant seeking to tap into a booming Southeast Asian market.

The airline placed a firm order for 63 jets and 30 purchase options and will lease the remainder, VietJetAir officials said at a signing ceremony with Airbus at the Singapore Airshow on Tuesday.

The purchase agreement covers firm orders for 42 A320neo, 14 A320ceo and seven A321ceo.

Last year, privately owned VietJetAir and Airbus agreed a provisional order for the 100 jets but the deal did not show up in the order book of Airbus in its 2013 data.


*Thai retail giant to open department store chain in Vietnam *
Last updated: Sunday, February 09, 2014 16:00
Thanh Nien






Thailand's leading retailer Central Group has announced an expansion of its presence in Vietnam by bringing the Robinsons Department Store to Hanoi next month.

Chief executive Tos Chirathivat told the Bangkok Post newspaper that the opening follows the group’s successful distribution of its clothing stores SuperSports, Crocs and New Balance in Vietnam through its subsidiaries.




*PetroVietnam to import coal from 2017 for power plants*
HANOI Mon Feb 10, 2014 5:01am EST
Reuters




_PV Coal officials sign contract to buy coal from Australian partner.— Photo Pvcoal.com.vn_


Feb 10 (Reuters) - State oil and gas group Petrovietnam is looking to buy around 10 million tonnes of coal a year, mostly from Australia and Indonesia, to feed domestic thermal power plants from 2017, a company official said on Monday.

Vietnam, a net coal exporter, has been cutting its annual export volumes of the fossil fuel in recent years to fill growing demand from coal-fired power plants at home. Domestic output has also been falling after decades of mining activity.

"We have to feed three thermal power plants, with operation slated to start from 2017," said the official at Petrovietnam Power Coal Import and Supply Co (PV Power Coal), the importing arm of the state group.

The plants, two of which are being developed in the Mekong Delta in the country's southern region and another scheduled in the central province of Quang Binh, need a combined 10 million tonnes of coal annually, he said.

Most of Vietnam's coal reserves lies in the northern region, including Quang Ninh province, the coal hub, and in the Red River basin, where most of the thermal fuel remains untapped.

PV Power Coal has signed initial framework agreements for a combined annual volume of up to 12 million tonnes with mining firms in Indonesia and Australia, including Australia's Ensham Coal Sales, the Vietnamese company

 said in an undated statement.

Apart from Petrovietnam, Vinacomin, the country's top mining group, has also been building coal-fired power plants. It is seeking to buy coal from Australia and Russia, and has already been importing a small volume of Indonesian coal since 2011.

Last year Vietnam's coal exports dropped to 12.8 million tonnes, down nearly 16 percent from 2012, based on government data. The country does not publish coal import data in its official statistics.

Coal accounts for a third of Southeast Asia's energy mix and natural gas for 44 percent, according to the International Energy Agency (IEA), which formulates energy policy for industrialised countries.

Power generation capacity in the region is set to rise by 50 percent during the current decade, of which more than half will be coal-fired, the IEA said in December. (Reporting by Ho Binh Minh; Editing by Tom Hogue)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

$1.44b trade surplus in January, thanks to drastic reduction of import.
if the trend continues, we will get $17.28b surplus at the end 2014.







Trade surplus hits record high of US$1.44 billion | VOV Online Newspaper


----------



## Viet

* Vietnam successfully produces diarrhea vaccine: health official*

English.news.cn 2014-02-19 12:40:14



















HO CHI MINH CITY, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam has become the fourth country in the world and the second in Southeast Asia to be able to produce an anti-diarrhea vaccine for children, according to Vietnam's Ministry of Health (MoH).

Vietnam successfully produces diarrhea vaccine: health official - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam builds multiple casinos to attract Chinese tourists*


Staff Reporter | WantChinaTimes
2014-02-18
15:20 (GMT+8)





A store in Vietnam's Quang Ninh province has put up Chinese-language signs. (File photo/CFP)

Vietnamese investors plan to spend billions to build large casinos and resorts in the country to attract Chinese tourists, whose number increased over 30% last year, according to reports on the website of China's Global Times, citing online Vietnamese newspaper VietNamNet Bridge.

The number of Chinese tourists traveling abroad is expected to exceed 100 million this year. Although their total spending abroad was the highest in the world in 2012 at US$102 billion, their spending per capita was far lower than that spent by Western tourists, but it still suggests the Chinese tourism industry has plenty of potential.

Many Asian and European countries now have simplified visa application procedures in order to attract Chinese tourists. Vietnamese investors have also been urged to take action as the number of Chinese tourists visiting the country increased by 33.5% to 1.9 million last year. The tourists generated US$142.5 million in revenue for Vietnam despite low per capita spending.

Analysts said Vietnam has the competitive edge to attract Chinese people to do business and travel in the country. Direct investments from China have surged from US$345 million in 2012 to US$2.3 billion. British market research firm Business Monitor International predicted that 2.1 million Chinese people will travel to Vietnam by 2017 but this figure may be reached sooner given current growth.

VinaCapita, a Vietnamese asset management company, plans to develop a US$4 billion complex that includes a resort and a casino. It is also building another resort in Da Nang in central Vietnam.

The company's CEO Don Lam said the region has a great appeal to Chinese visitors since it only takes them 1.5 hours by plane from southern China to the city's beautiful beaches. Local hotels are also relatively cheap.

Other provinces have developed large casino projects, with a project in Lang Song worth US$2 billion, one in Vung Tau worth US$4.1 billion and one in Phu Yen worth US$4 billion.


----------



## eazzy

^ You should already start to learn hanzi, Vietnam is returning to its natural status.


----------



## Viet

eazzy said:


> ^ You should already start to learn *hanji*, Vietnam is returning to its natural status.


mastering crazy difficult hanji is a nightmare. I wonder who invented the characters?

I guess with Chinese economy rising and more Chinese visiting Vietnam, Mandarin will become more popular in Vietnam over the time. $14b new casinos and resorts are waiting for peaceful tourists from China.  a little bit oversized, I believe.


----------



## Viet

In photos: Binh Duong opens $70 million administrative center - News VietNamNet

_The building has 23 floors, 104 meters high with a total investment of VND1.4 trillion (about $70 million), with helipads, a 2-story car park which can accommodate more than 2,000 cars and 640 motorcycles, the total area floor of 104,000 m2. Right next to the center is the Convention Center which can accommodate 800 people._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

Snow fell again for the 4th time this season on Feb 19th.

Tuyết phủ trắng Ô Quý Hồ (Sa Pa)
Ảnh Sapa lại đẹp lung linh trong tuyết trắng - khong khi lanh tang cuong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Love the design for that administrative center, especially the resemblance to a shrine.


----------



## Viet

VN index closed 570, a new record, inching closer to 600 points.

VNINDEX Quote - Vietnam Ho Chi Minh Stock Index / VN-Index - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Bad debt in Vietnam is about 9 percent of total loans, below the 15 percent ratio estimated by Moody's, says the VN central bank in a statement.

Vietnam says bad debt at 9pc, below Moody&#39;s estimate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*France grants aid to Hanoi metro route*








Updated : 2/28/2014 6:41:15 PM 
Voice of Vietnam

(VOV) - The French Development Agency (AFD) has committed a EUR110.5 million aid package, including EUR0.5 million in non-refundable aid, to Hanoi’s metro line project.

The route, running from the Hanoi Railways Station to Nhon, has 12.5km in length, with 8.5km overground and 4km underground, and is scheduled to be put into operation by 2018.



*HCM City to open first metro line in early 2018*
February 26, 2014 by vietnamplus




_Model of Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien metro line (Photo: VNA)_

Chairman of the municipal People’s Committee Le Hoang Quan urged the city’s Urban Railway Management Board and stakeholders to fulfil the target at a February 25 working session with visiting Japan International Cooperation Agency President Tanaka Akihiko.

The 19.7km Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien line will run through districts 1, 2, 9, Binh Thanh and Thu Duc in HCM City and parts of Di An district in neighbouring Binh Duong province.

Of the total length, 2.6km will run underground with threestations. The remaining sections and another 11 stations will be constructed aboveground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam plans to operate ten nuclear power plants by 2030 
*
Thursday, February 13, 2014 17:00
Thanh Nien






_The Da Lat nuclear reactor, where students majoring in nuclear technology at Da Lat University will practice with nuclear power technology_

Vietnam expects to finish building and start operating more than ten nuclear power engines with a total capacity of around 15,000 – 16,000 megawatts per year by 2030, the *Department of Thermal and Nuclear Power *has announced.

Le Van Luc, head of the department under the Ministry of Industry and Trade, said the capacity produced by the ten plants will account for around 10 percent of the total capacity of the country’s power system.

Those plants are set to be built in the central provinces of Ninh Thuan, Binh Dinh, Phu Yen, Quang Ngai and Ha Tinh.

The government is now working on three issues for developing nuclear power: regulatory documents on nuclear power, programs for training and developing human resources for nuclear power projects, and preparation for the process of investing and building nuclear power plants, according to Luc.

He said *human resources* was the primary factor.

In the meantime, some local universities have cooperated with foreign partners in Japan, Russia, France and South Korea on nuclear technology training for Vietnam, he said.

Nguyen Nhi Dien, deputy head of the Vietnam Nuclear Energy Institute and head of the Da Lat Nuclear Research Institute, said the mission of training human resources for nuclear power at Vietnamese universities has been facing many difficulties due to the lack of both laboratories for practical experience and teachers.

“Yet in the coming time, we hope that our process of developing the human resources for nuclear power of Vietnam will get better thanks to the enhancement in technology and equipment as well as the cooperation with foreign partners,” Dien said.

He added that hundreds of students have been sent to study nuclear power abroad by the Ministry of Training and Education and the country’s power utility Electricity of Vietnam (EVN).

Previously, the Vietnam Energy Association said Vietnam would not suffer from power shortages due to the delay in construction of its first nuclear power plant until 2020 since around *10 new thermal power plants *would be built by then.

Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung announced early this year that country’s first nuclear power projects, Ninh Thuan 1 and 2, to be built in the central province of the same name, would be postponed because Vietnam was not yet ready.

The original plan was to finish site clearance and the selection of contractors and experts for Ninh Thuan 1 by 2015 with building to be completed by 2020. The plant is expected to go on stream with an annual capacity of around 1,000 MW.

The ten thermal power plants include Long Phu 1 and 2, Duyen Hai 1, 2, and 3, and Vinh Tan 2 and 4, which would add a total capacity of nearly 10,000 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

09:50 | 04/03/2014 Vietnam Investment Review
*US oil giant Exxon eyes $20 billion development*
The US-based multinational oil and gas company ExxonMobil is eyeing a giant $20 billion gas development project in central Vietnam.






Greg Smith, president and country manager of ExxonMobil Vietnam, last week unveiled project ideas in a meeting between Vietnamese authorities and a US-ASEAN Business Council delegation in Hanoi.

Smith said in the last couple of years ExxonMobil had made a very significant discovery of natural gas off the coast of central Vietnam and the US firm was looking to monetise it through generating electricity.

“It’s likely to be a two phase development and the total costs could be well in excess of $20 billion,” said Smith.

“In the next few weeks we expect to submit through PetroVietnam, through the Ministry of Industry and Trade, a number of preliminary work documents on the resource that we have discovered, the proposed concept we wish to develop, a possible project schedule, some work on site selection,” he said.

Smith added that ExxonMobil was looking to engage the government, the Ministry of Industry and Trade, and the Ministry of Planning and Investment on documents and sought some encouragement to move forward.

Last year, the People’s Committee of central Quang Ngai province, revealed that ExxonMobil co-operated with PetroVietnam to study potential locations for building a thermal power and gas treatment complex in central Vietnam, including the Dung Quat Economic Zone, where PetroVietnam owns and runs an oil refinery plant.

ExxonMobil has a long history in Vietnam that goes back to the early 1900’s when it marketed kerosene and lubricants in Indochina. The firm’s main presence in Vietnam today is focussing on conducting exploration activities immediately offshore of the Danang area along central Vietnam, and also offshore southern Vietnam. The exploration activities include acquiring seismic data and drilling exploratory wells.

In the past, the US company also run a lubricants and specialties subsidiary in Vietnam. But ExxonMobil sold this subsidiary to Total in 2009.

_ By Ngoc Linh _


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> *Vietnam plans to operate ten nuclear power plants by 2030
> *
> Thursday, February 13, 2014 17:00
> Thanh Nien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Da Lat nuclear reactor, where students majoring in nuclear technology at Da Lat University will practice with nuclear power technology_
> 
> Vietnam expects to finish building and start operating more than ten nuclear power engines with a total capacity of around 15,000 – 16,000 megawatts per year by 2030, the *Department of Thermal and Nuclear Power *has announced.
> 
> Le Van Luc, head of the department under the Ministry of Industry and Trade, said the capacity produced by the ten plants will account for around 10 percent of the total capacity of the country’s power system.
> 
> Those plants are set to be built in the central provinces of Ninh Thuan, Binh Dinh, Phu Yen, Quang Ngai and Ha Tinh.
> 
> The government is now working on three issues for developing nuclear power: regulatory documents on nuclear power, programs for training and developing human resources for nuclear power projects, and preparation for the process of investing and building nuclear power plants, according to Luc.
> 
> He said *human resources* was the primary factor.
> 
> In the meantime, some local universities have cooperated with foreign partners in Japan, Russia, France and South Korea on nuclear technology training for Vietnam, he said.
> 
> Nguyen Nhi Dien, deputy head of the Vietnam Nuclear Energy Institute and head of the Da Lat Nuclear Research Institute, said the mission of training human resources for nuclear power at Vietnamese universities has been facing many difficulties due to the lack of both laboratories for practical experience and teachers.
> 
> “Yet in the coming time, we hope that our process of developing the human resources for nuclear power of Vietnam will get better thanks to the enhancement in technology and equipment as well as the cooperation with foreign partners,” Dien said.
> 
> He added that hundreds of students have been sent to study nuclear power abroad by the Ministry of Training and Education and the country’s power utility Electricity of Vietnam (EVN).
> 
> Previously, the Vietnam Energy Association said Vietnam would not suffer from power shortages due to the delay in construction of its first nuclear power plant until 2020 since around *10 new thermal power plants *would be built by then.
> 
> Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung announced early this year that country’s first nuclear power projects, Ninh Thuan 1 and 2, to be built in the central province of the same name, would be postponed because Vietnam was not yet ready.
> 
> The original plan was to finish site clearance and the selection of contractors and experts for Ninh Thuan 1 by 2015 with building to be completed by 2020. The plant is expected to go on stream with an annual capacity of around 1,000 MW.
> 
> The ten thermal power plants include Long Phu 1 and 2, Duyen Hai 1, 2, and 3, and Vinh Tan 2 and 4, which would add a total capacity of nearly 10,000 megawatts.



Nuclear technology is getting old. What we really need is nuclear fusion which is under-construction in France. Much safer and reliable than nuclear fission.



Viet said:


> mastering crazy difficult hanji is a nightmare. I wonder who invented the characters?
> 
> I guess with Chinese economy rising and more Chinese visiting Vietnam, Mandarin will become more popular in Vietnam over the time. $14b new casinos and resorts are waiting for peaceful tourists from China.  a little bit oversized, I believe.



More casinos and resorts only bring more Vietnamese prostitution. Already, Vietnamese girls are selling themselves to foreigners because of poverty. This is not good at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

MGM in Vung Tau. Looks like the tables are emptied. We just con MGM into investing $4 billion


----------



## Viet

vtnsx said:


> Nuclear technology is getting old. What we really need is nuclear fusion which is under-construction in France. Much safer and reliable than nuclear fission.


do you know any country running nuclear fusion reactor for power generation? Do you believe France will transfer technology to Vietnam. Do you know about the cost?


vtnsx said:


> More casinos and resorts only bring more Vietnamese prostitution. Already, Vietnamese girls are selling themselves to foreigners because of poverty. This is not good at all.


don´t talk nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

VN Index reached 600. 19% plus since the start of the year.

VNINDEX Quote - Vietnam Ho Chi Minh Stock Index / VN-Index - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> do you know any country running nuclear fusion reactor for power generation? Do you believe France will transfer technology to Vietnam. Do you know about the cost?
> 
> don´t talk nonsense



The technology is already there. You just need to dig into it and do your own research. It does work, otherwise, they wouldn't even build it.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> VN Index reached 600. 19% plus since the start of the year.
> 
> VNINDEX Quote - Vietnam Ho Chi Minh Stock Index / VN-Index - Bloomberg


Yeah, lots of people earn with 30 %/ month from the raising stock


----------



## southeastasiansea

*VN leader in Japan on state visit*
*Vietnamese President Truong Tan Sang and his wife is in Tokyo on state visit at the invitation of Emperor Akihito and Empress Michiko.*
Sang and his entourage were warmly welcomed by members of the Japanese House of Representatives, Deputy Foreign Minister Hirotaka Ishihara and Vietnamese Ambassador to Japan Doan Xuan Hung, among others. 

Yesterday, the leader met with the governor of Ibaraki prefecture and visited several agricultural research, machinery manufacturing and flower processing facilities in the locality. 

Sang's first state-level visit to Japan will last until tomorrow. He and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe plan to discuss ways to expand co-operation in economics, politics, security, agriculture and culture, lifting bilateral ties to new heights. 

Minister-Counsellor of the Japanese Embassy Hideo Suzuki described Sang's visit as an important political event as both the region and world change rapidly. 

Vietnam and Japan have seen their relationship develop significantly in recent years. Japan was the first country in the Group of Seven to welcome the Vietnamese Party general-secretary to Japan in 1995, establish a strategic partnership with Vietnam in 2009 and recognise Vietnam's market economy in 2011. 

Japan remains the leading ODA donor to Vietnam. The East Asian country provided ?2.1 trillion (Bt676.5 billion) in ODA from 1992 to 2012 and US$1.55 billion (Bt50 billion) in 2013 alone. 

Last year, the country was Vietnam's fourth-largest trade partner, with two-way trade hitting $25.16 billion, of which Vietnam earned $13.5 billion from selling mainly seafood, crude oil, garments and coal. 

Japan was Vietnam's leading investor, with capital totalling $5.7 billion in 2013. As of last December, it had 2,166 valid FDI projects in Vietnam with total registered capital of $34.7 billion. The two countries have also worked together in the fields of culture, sports, tourism, education and science and technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

I just found this online, what do you guys think of it? Real? Fishy?


----------



## NiceGuy

visom said:


> I just found this online, what do you guys think of it? Real? Fishy?


Yeah, low education is the problem for all VNese including the leaders. Thats why our inflation rate is still high, hope the great help from Japan will improve our knowledge and the next generation will handle the country better than now.


----------



## vtnsx

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, low education is the problem for all VNese including the leaders. Thats why our inflation rate is still high, hope the great help from Japan will improve our knowledge and the next generation will handle the country better than now.



Especially the Vietnamese leaders. They are uneducated to a level of a high school student.
Niceguy should run for president!


----------



## NiceGuy

vtnsx said:


> Especially the Vietnamese leaders. They are uneducated to a level of a high school student.
> Niceguy should run for president!


All VN have low education including me (as u can see all VNese's English skill here like sh1t) . Im enjoying the raise of VN stock market with the money flowing from Russia, who cares who is the VN leader now


----------



## Rechoice

hey, come back home. you should be a richest people in Vietnam very soon, our brothers, like most of them today in Vietnam, they have been studied and did business in oversea first then bring money back. (Pham Nhat Vuong came from Europa).


----------



## vtnsx

Rechoice said:


> hey, come back home. you should be a richest people in Vietnam very soon, our brothers, like most of them today in Vietnam, they have been studied and did business in oversea first then bring money back. (Pham Nhat Vuong came from Europa).



That's in my plan. I'm going to retire at 40 and spend the rest of my years helping the young Vietnamese in engineering, manufacturing, design & research & development.

I am already support young Vietnamese especially my relatives in Vietnam by giving them access to the internet and computers for them to do their research & develop their own way of thinking and be independent. The internet is a powerful tool to gain a lot of knowledge without spending all the money much more powerful than Universities and College courses.

Vietnam is the opportunity in the future. North America is decaying and losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

vtnsx said:


> That's in my plan. I'm going to retire at 40 and spend the rest of my years helping the young Vietnamese in engineering, manufacturing, design & research & development.
> 
> I am already support young Vietnamese especially my relatives in Vietnam by giving them access to the internet and computers for them to do their research & develop their own way of thinking and be independent. The internet is a powerful tool to gain a lot of knowledge without spending all the money much more powerful than Universities and College courses.
> 
> Vietnam is the opportunity in the future. North America is decaying and losing.



thank a lot bro for your plan.

in my business i meet many oversea Vietnamese who turned home and helped us with their knowledge and experience. There is no problem nor debate between communists and nationalists when should we focus on the development our homeland. We have to learn much from our bitter history.


----------



## NiceGuy

vtnsx said:


> That's in my plan. I'm going to retire at 40 and spend the rest of my years helping the young Vietnamese in engineering, manufacturing, design & research & development.
> 
> I am already support young Vietnamese especially my relatives in Vietnam by giving them access to the internet and computers for them to do their research & develop their own way of thinking and be independent. The internet is a powerful tool to gain a lot of knowledge without spending all the money much more powerful than Universities and College courses.
> 
> Vietnam is the opportunity in the future. North America is decaying and losing.


Time for u to invest in VN stock, with the money flowing from Ukraine-Russia to VN, the VN index will keep going like rocket. ITA, KBC, PVX, VIP , REE r good stocks to invest in long term 





Thủ tướng tiếp Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Dầu khí Rosneft

VN prime minister wellcome Russia oil company Rosneft


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Time for u to invest in VN stock, with the money flowing from Ukraine-Russia to VN, the VN index will keep going like rocket. ITA, KBC, PVX, VIP , REE r good stocks to invest in long term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thủ tướng tiếp Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Dầu khí Rosneft
> 
> VN prime minister wellcome Russia oil company Rosneft



I have PVX and SHB.

What stockshare do you have ?


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I have PVX and SHB.
> 
> What stockshare do you have ?


PVX, SHB r good. Mine r VIP,ITA, STB

STB rose well on Friday , but ETF selling out on ATC make STB back to open price. I think it will raise again next week

With the money flowing from Russia-Ukraine to VN market, Im thinking of buying small stock like PXM, V15 to get 50-80 % of benefit next week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

VN Index now 601.

Seems the bourse is on the rising trend...not too bad as attracting a lot of attentions in overseas including here from German media.

VNINDEX Quote - Vietnam Ho Chi Minh Stock Index / VN-Index - Bloomberg



NiceGuy said:


> Time for u to invest in VN stock, with the money flowing from Ukraine-Russia to VN, the VN index will keep going like rocket. ITA, KBC, PVX, VIP , REE r good stocks to invest in long term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thủ tướng tiếp Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Dầu khí Rosneft
> 
> VN prime minister wellcome Russia oil company Rosneft


I guess Rosneft has read the news from Exxon $20bn investment plan in central Vietnam.

Exxon Mobil accelerates VN investment plan - Economy - VietNam News



vtnsx said:


> That's in my plan. I'm going to retire at 40 and spend the rest of my years helping the young Vietnamese in engineering, manufacturing, design & research & development.
> 
> I am already support young Vietnamese especially my relatives in Vietnam by giving them access to the internet and computers for them to do their research & develop their own way of thinking and be independent. The internet is a powerful tool to gain a lot of knowledge without spending all the money much more powerful than Universities and College courses.
> 
> Vietnam is the opportunity in the future. North America is decaying and losing.


why don´t you pick your country flags? I sometimes get confused to guess where you come from...

are you going to retire at 40? did you win big in lottery or on the stock market?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

This morning, I was busy, so I could not buy V15, and it went max . But I bought PXA at 5.5, and it went max too.

Dude, VN index is a real Gold mine now,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

VN index try to reach to 610 points, but 610 is quite hard to overcome. My ITA-VIP- PXA still increasing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> This morning, I was busy, so I could not buy V15, and it went max . But I bought PXA at 5.5, and it went max too.
> 
> Dude, VN index is a real Gold mine now,



You are right, I was today busy too,
today is unlucky day for me, both my shares is going down. but I got 100% benefit of each (from 3.5 of PVX and 6. of SHB.)


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> You are right, I was today busy too,
> today is unlucky day for me, both my shares is going down. but I got 100% benefit of each (from 3.5 of PVX and 6. of SHB.)


Wow, so cool, man. I've just play stock for few months (before that I trade gold), so 20 % benefit is Ok for me. But I do hope my PXA can get 100 % benefit too

VN index is down from 609 to 601 today. 610 point needs more time to pass . But many good news still come to VN, such as a stimulus package of real estate , more contract to oil company etc , people expect VN index can reach to 700 at the end of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Wow, so cool, man. I've just play stock for few months (before that I trade gold), so 20 % benefit is Ok for me. But I do hope my PXA can get 100 % benefit too
> 
> VN index is down from 609 to 601 today. 610 point needs more time to pass . But many good news still come to VN, such as a stimulus package of real estate , more contract to oil company etc , people expect VN index can reach to 700 at the end of the year



PVX is in my list for short sell, including PVX, PFL, PVL,PXM, SHN, SHS, MAX, WSS, KMR, APR.

Yesterday I sold off my PXA at 6.2 when it was fallen back from CE.

Today I will cover back PVL bzc it was fallen to floor at closing price 5.8. If its stop going down and demand should be increased I will cover PVL back..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Stock is an evil game, don't put too much of your hard-earned money into it. The prices of the stocks are being controlled by many powerful hedge funds. These hedge funds will deliberately buy or sell a # of shares of your stocks to drive the price up or down as they wish and you might be caught at the wrong time when you sell or buy your stocks. Put most of your money in tangible assets like land, real estates, or gold. You can lose 100% of the value of your stocks but you won't with tangible assets that I list.

That being said, my favorite Vietnamese companies are Vinaxuki, Viettel R&D, PVShipyard, and Quang Trung Mechanical Enterprise. Too bad these companies are either family-owned or state-owned and they do not privatise. I predict these companies would need another $300 million usd to propel them to the next level of manufacturing. Vinaxuki for instance said that they need $200 million usd for producing the car engine but they can't obtain a loan but at the same time won't try to raise capital via the stock market either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

t


ViXuyen said:


> Stock is an evil game, don't put too much of your hard-earned money into it. The prices of the stocks are being controlled by many powerful hedge funds. These hedge funds will deliberately buy or sell a # of shares of your stocks to drive the price up or down as they wish and you might be caught at the wrong time when you sell or buy your stocks. Put most of your money in tangible assets like land, real estates, or gold. You can lose 100% of the value of your stocks but you won't with tangible assets that I list.
> 
> That being said, my favorite Vietnamese companies are Vinaxuki, Viettel R&D, PVShipyard, and Quang Trung Mechanical Enterprise. Too bad these companies are either family-owned or state-owned and they do not privatise. I predict these companies would need another $300 million usd to propel them to the next level of manufacturing. Vinaxuki for instance said that they need $200 million usd for producing the car engine but they can't obtain a loan but at the same time won't try to raise capital via the stock market either.


So, I suggest u to learn Das Kapital- Karl Marx carefully, when u can understand the Capitalist rules , when the economy crisis come, then u can avoid a lot of risk from all kind of Trade . (I trade Gold and won during the time Mr. Kiên lost so much in gold trade) .

VN stock is very potential now. When I see the risk go higher, I will change my investment , but its OK now.

VN index today is fluctuating in 600. my ITA-VIP-PXA r Ok.



Rechoice said:


> PVX is in my list for short sell, including PVX, PFL, PVL,PXM, SHN, SHS, MAX, WSS, KMR, APR.
> 
> Yesterday I sold off my PXA at 6.2 when it was fallen back from CE.
> 
> Today I will cover back PVL bzc it was fallen to floor at closing price 5.8. If its stop going down and demand should be increased I will cover PVL back..


Wow, u own many stocks. I expect PXA can go up to 9, so I won sell it now


----------



## Viet

NiceGuy said:


> VN index try to reach to 610 points, but 610 is quite hard to overcome. My ITA-VIP- PXA still increasing well.


It is a trend, but you should be careful though and follow the golden rule of stock investment: only invest money if you can afford losing them. Consult your wife if necessary as she may look more neutral on the matter.

And go out of a stock if you feel uncomfortable. Cash out of a stock.

at the moment, many foreign funds invest because they expect Vietnam to join TPP soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> It is a trend, but you should be careful though and follow the golden rule of stock investment: only invest money if you can afford losing them. Consult your wife if necessary as she may look more neutral on the matter.
> 
> And go out of a stock if you feel uncomfortable. Cash out of a stock.
> 
> at the moment, many foreign funds invest because they expect Vietnam to join TPP soon.


Today is bad day for VN index. stock go down to 588 point, but the foreigner still buy in a lot, so, I will keep my stocks instead of selling out.

VN index has gone up too fast so far, it needs some adjustment. Hope it will go up again tmrrow. Thanks for ur suggestion, but my wife and me always have alot of different in doing business, so I'd better play stock alone.


----------



## Viet

NiceGuy said:


> Today is bad day for VN index. stock go down to 588 point, but the foreigner still buy in a lot, so, I will keep my stocks instead of selling out.
> 
> VN index has gone up too fast so far, it needs some adjustment. Hope it will go up again tmrrow. Thanks for ur suggestion, but my wife and me always have alot of different in doing business, so I'd better play stock alone.


normally stocks rise and fall on expections. Looks many sold stocks to secure the gains. It is all about timing. To get in and get out at the right time. Vietnam stock exchange is still underdeveloped. Be careful.

I have stocks of German and US companies, but I am not an active trader.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> normally stocks rise and fall on expections. Looks many sold stocks to secure the gains. It is all about timing. To get in and get out at the right time. Vietnam stock exchange is still underdeveloped. Be careful.
> 
> I have stocks of German and US companies, but I am not an active trader.


I've been survive in world Gold trade market for almost 4 years when a tycoon like Mr.Kien lost a lot and got arrested, so I hope I can survive on VN stock market, too. VNese can not trade in Gold market anymore coz it is banned now 

Yep, u should not trade in the stock market,it's full of fraud . But I wanna test my skill and my experience in economy and Philosophical logic (-Das Kapital of Karl Marx is very book to learn abt the capitalist rules and how the money flow ), so let see how many % of benefit I can earn


----------



## NiceGuy

This morning VN index is 587, my ITA is from 10 up to 10,3 . As u can see on the chart-RSI line, after a huge cash out ,RSI almost down to 50, its time for VN Index to go up above 70 again.


----------



## NiceGuy

Yeah,end of trading today, VN index up to 590 . My warhorse ITA is up to 10.6, VIP-PXA also good 

ITA - the Best warhorse of VN index

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah,end of trading today, VN index up to 590 . My warhorse ITA is up to 10.6, VIP-PXA also good
> 
> ITA - the Best warhorse of VN index



congrat !

all of my pennies still sliding down.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> congrat !
> 
> all of my pennies still sliding down.


Uh, bcz they've gone up so high with 60-100 % benefit already, so they need more time to adjust. My penny PXA has been down many times before, so it is quite strong during huge cash out 

CVN just have a large amount of buying in, u can take a look on it tmrr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Uh, bcz they've gone up so high with 60-100 % benefit already, so they need more time to adjust. My penny PXA has been down many times before, so it is quite strong during huge cash out
> 
> CVN just have a large amount of buying in, u can take a look on it tmrr.




As I said I cut loss 20k PXA at 6.2. Today I jumped in PFL at floor price 5.2. I hope, tomorrow PFL will go up. I got 20 mill VND from it, but I lost in other PVL and PXL

Do you trade following charts ?

Mỡ bát 28.3 thị trường tăng nhẹ 10 điểm | Diễn đàn F319.com

I think you know her on forum in Vietnam. She was right when she forecasted that the VN stock market is broken to downtrend some day before.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> As I said I cut lost 20k PXA at 6.2. Today I jumped in PFL at floor price 5.2. I hope, tomorrow PFL will go up. I got 20 mill VND from it, but I lost in other PVL and PXL
> 
> Do you trade following charts ?
> 
> Mỡ bát 28.3 thị trường tăng nhẹ 10 điểm | Diễn đàn F319.com
> 
> I think you know her on forum in Vietnam. She was right when she forecasted that the VN stock market is broken to downtrend some day before.


PFL is up to high. RSI of PFL is still 70 , so I think it will be down again tmrr. But 5.2 is OK price, even it go down tmrr, it will go up again very fast if having good new

I trade follow philosophical logic(Das Kapital of Karl Marx is my favourite book, and very useful for all kind of trade. No capitalist can cheat me when we fully understand the capitalist rules (quy luật vận động của Tư Bản) ) and my own economic experience, Chart index is just a reference, we need to be good at philosophical logic to know when should we cash in , when should we hold the stock and when must we cash out.

I trade and explain my own experience abt Gold trade and stock market *Alone *in *Hoangsa.org*, and dont know any VN website discussing abt Gold and stock market ( coz I dont think they can invest better than me. Tycoon Kien is and example of poor knowledge of VNese in Gold trade and stock market). Join with me if u want .
[Thảo luận] Góc đầu tư, hướng nghiệp. (investment corner)


> Kết thúc phiên giao dịch căng thẳng hnay, ngựa chiến ITA sau 2 ngày chống đỡ dữ dội đã vọt lên 10.6 chiếm quán quân về GD .
> 
> ITA quả là 1 con ngựa chiến đáng đồng tiền bát gạo


[Thảo luận] Góc đầu tư, hướng nghiệp. - Trang 36


----------



## Viet

7:30 pm Mar 25, 2014
*Asean *

*Vietnam Shines as Neighbors Await Export Bounce *

By Michael S. Arnold
The Wallstreet Journal

One of the burning questions about Asian economies is why their exports remain so weak despite the synchronized recovery in the United States, Europe and Japan.

Leave *Vietnam* out of that question.

Vietnam’s exports massively outperformed its peers’ over the 12 months through January, growing 15% on-year at a time when shipments from many members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations were falling. Vietnam’s trade data for March is due out this week.








“Vietnam is benefiting from a lot of regional themes right now,” HSBC economist Trinh Nguyen said.

Low wages are attracting manufacturers looking for cheaper locations than China, where labor costs are rising quickly. Vietnam’s demographics are promising and literacy rates are relatively high, producing a workforce with the drive and skills for factory labor.

And as neighboring *Thailand* implodes, Vietnam appears a beacon of stability by comparison. Say what you will about the political or economic management skills of Vietnam’s Communist rulers, but the party’s grip on power appears secure.

“If you’re a foreign firm trying to offshore your production, one of your considerations is whether or not the people in power, the decision-makers, will stay the same,” Ms. Nguyen said.

Domestic demand in Vietnam has suffered in recent years as authorities tightened monetary policy to fight inflation that had soared above 20%. That has made exports a more important driver of growth, just as massive investments by the likes of Intel, Samsung and others have boosted Vietnam’s role in the electronics supply chain.

Vietnam has especially benefited from two trends in electronics production, ANZ Bank economist Devika Mehndiratta said. For one, while demand from the United States and Europe has generally been weak, electronics sales are soaring in China.

Despite concerns about China’s economic slowdown, “so far it has proved to be at least a small support factor for Asean exports because of its strong demand for electronics,” Ms. Mehndiratta said. Just under 9% of Vietnam’s exports go to China, according to ANZ.

Second, even in the* United States*, where overall electronics imports were flat last year, imports of telecom equipment were a growth area – and handsets are one area where Vietnam has specialized. The U.S. takes nearly 14% of Vietnam’s exports — the highest rate in Asia — putting it just behind the European Union as one of Vietnam’s largest trading partners.





_a container ship at Chua Ve port in the northeastern coastal city of Hai Phong. - Agence France-Presse/Getty Images_

“Vietnam just happens to be in the sweet spot in terms of electronics,” Ms. Mehndiratta said. “In the last five or six years, from pretty much nothing, that has taken off hugely.”

Vietnam’s electronics exports jumped nearly 68% in 2012, and another 35% in 2013. Exports of phones grew by 85% and 67% in those two years.

Of course, given the high statistical base that’s been established, that pace is sure to fall. And plenty of challenges remain: Vietnam is just beginning to clean bad loans out of its banking system, a process that will take years. And given the government’s struggles to keep the economy on an even keel in recent years, it wouldn’t come as a great shock to see inflation spin out of control again.

Still, Vietnam seems likely to grab an ever-greater export share as the search for cheaper alternatives to China gathers pace. HSBC’s manufacturing PMI for Vietnam shows output rising and inventories at low level, meaning new orders should quickly feed through to production. The bank expects Vietnam’s exports to grow by 20% this year.

With a population of about 90 million who don’t yet earn enough to support a thriving domestic market, “the way for Vietnam to grow in terms of income and productivity is to supply goods to richer countries,” Ms. Nguyen said. “As you’ve seen in China that strategy can’t go on forever, but for the next decade at least it can continue.”


While Most of Asia Waits for Export Bounce, Vietnam Powers Ahead - Real Time Economics - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eazzy

So why the low GDP growth ?


----------



## shuttler

vietcong's economy is $170 billion (nominal)
Even with a fictitious100% growth, it is at $340 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

eazzy said:


> So why the low GDP growth ?



Vietnam's GDP growth in 2013 was 5.4%, which is about average for a developing country.

The issue is their low base GDP, which is only about half the GDP of my own city of Hong Kong alone, despite my city only having 7 million people compared to almost 100 million for Vietnam.

Nevertheless, growth in electronics manufacturing is good news all around, especially for China since we are their biggest import partner in electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eazzy

I would expect at least 7-8% from Vietnam. Come on Vietnam grow faster you lazy people ! Even India grew at 8% some years ago ! ( Says the French with flat growth  )

Maybe FTA with China ( Next year I think) and US ( don't know when ) they will grow faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

Its some HASINO fans here, do good job, bro.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ViXuyen said:


> Why are a bunch of chinamen got butthurt about our exporth growth?



What is there to be butthurt about? 

We are the biggest importer of Vietnamese electronics remember?

In any case, our exports in 2013 alone were worth $2.2 trillion. There is a significant difference in scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What is there to be butthurt about?
> 
> We are the biggest importer of Vietnamese electronics remember?
> 
> In any case, our exports in 2013 alone were worth $2.2 trillion. There is a significant difference in scale.


Hold on to your seat, we have achieved trade balance (trade surplus to be precise) 7 years ahead of schedule last year. 

You guys might need lub

We have been able to buy arms in the past 20 years despite having huge annual trade deficit. I can't imagine what our future would be like as we achieve more trade surplus.


----------



## xuxu1457

Good job, one will do a good job if one put all energy and willing on economic development rather than political struggle,


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ViXuyen said:


> Hold on to your seat, we have achieved trade balance (trade surplus to be precise) 7 years ahead of schedule last year.
> 
> You guys might need lub
> 
> We have been able to buy arms in the past 20 years despite having huge annual trade deficit. I can't imagine what our future would be like as we achieve more trade surplus.



Wow, you only just managed to get a trade surplus?

We've had trade surpluses so long that we've built up our currency reserves to over $4 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow, you only just managed to get a trade surplus?
> 
> We've had trade surpluses so long that we've built up our currency reserves to over $4 trillion.



Leave the Vietnamese alone. Haven't they suffered enough?

Plus they are an awesome people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Ravi Nair said:


> Leave the Vietnamese alone. Haven't they suffered enough?
> 
> Plus they are an awesome people.



He's the one calling us "Chinaman", which is a racial slur. 

Chinaman (term) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Whereas I'm merely pointing out that there is a significant difference in scale between China and Vietnam, it's not as black and white as they are suggesting. Not to mention the fact that it is actually China that is the biggest importer of Vietnamese electronics.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He's the one calling us "Chinaman", which is a racial slur.
> 
> Chinaman (term) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Whereas I'm merely pointing out that there is a significant difference in scale between China and Vietnam, it's not as black and white as they are suggesting. Not to mention the fact that it is actually China that is the biggest importer of Vietnamese electronics.



Didn't read that bit.

Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He's the one calling us "Chinaman", which is a racial slur.
> 
> Chinaman (term) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Whereas I'm merely pointing out that there is a significant difference in scale between China and Vietnam, it's not as black and white as they are suggesting. Not to mention the fact that it is actually China that is the biggest importer of Vietnamese electronics.


Come on, you guys troll us everywhere including this thread and now you cry about it. I know that your Chinese mod gives you guys free passes whenever you guys refer to us as "monkey" but please....keep it civil a bit here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ViXuyen said:


> Which reaffirms my point that you guys are a bunch of easily butthurts. Can't take the heat? Don't dish out and go cry to your moderator.



Not butthurt at all. 

Despite your use of the racial slur "Chinaman", I did not give you a negative rating, nor did I report your post.

The truth is that with our GDP at $9.3 trillion, Vietnam is not a competitive threat. You are simply not on the same scale.

Our territorial disputes are maritime ones, i.e. sea-based. Which depends on the Navy, which depends on the defence budget. Simply put, there is no way for you to ever outspend us in terms of defence, which is why we are still sitting happily on the Paracel islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## visom

Huawei said:


> Being part of a powerful country has extra privileges.


Ok. What are you, 160cm tall in real life? Trying to hide behind your powerful country so no one sees your short comings?

This is simply a thread about something positive in Vietnam, why do chinese member (except Chinese-Dragon) have to express negative attitude over it?


----------



## Viet

eazzy said:


> So why the low GDP growth ?


this year expected to be 5.6, next year 6.0
true, Vietnam growth rate should be 8 or more...as it used to be some years ago before the crisis.



Huawei said:


> Viets comparing their mickey mouse economy with China is not only laughable but delusional of the highest order. Entire provinces of China has a vastly bigger economy than the entire Vietnamese economy. Vietnam will always be a little boy in our backyard.


relax...the thread is about comparison of export growth. It is a US article. It is NOT about China-Vietnam.


----------



## NiceGuy

EastSea said:


> Its some HASINO fans here, do good job, bro.


HASINO ?? what's it, bro ??

@rechoice:VN index has a hard day to reach to 594 , but PFL is still up to 5.4 today, congrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

xuxu1457 said:


> Good job, one will do a if one put all energy and willing on economic development rather than political struggle,


actually Vietnam export rate grows more than 15% a year, with major economies such as 30% with China and 25% with America.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Vietnam's GDP growth in 2013 was 5.4%, which is about average for a developing country.
> 
> *The issue is their low base GDP,* which is only about half the GDP of my own city of Hong Kong alone, despite my city only having 7 million people compared to almost 100 million for Vietnam.
> 
> Nevertheless, growth in electronics manufacturing is good news all around, especially for China since we are their biggest import partner in electronics.


that is right. Vietnam starts virtually from Zero after the wars.


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> HASINO ?? what's it, bro ??
> 
> @rechoice:VN index has a hard day to reach to 594 , but PFL is still up to 5.4 today, congrat



Thks,
my PXL is CE today. PVL reached to 5.6. (nearly CE). sorry for your PXA is still in downtrend. 

HASINO ?

I think, HASINO come from HOSE + HNX + CASINO => HASINO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Thks,
> my PXL is CE today. PVL reached to 5.6. (nearly CE). sorry for your PXA is still in downtrend.
> 
> HASINO ?
> 
> I think, HASINO come from HOSE + HNX + CASINO => HASINO.


Yeah, the BOD of PXA wanna sell out more stock to the market, thats why it can not go up today. But it wont down if another huge cash out happen, thats make me love it and suggest the member of hoangsa.org to invest on it . PXA is quite good for long term investment


PVA: Nghị quyết HĐQT thống nhất bán 2.0.25.000 cổ phiếu PXA (27/03/2014 14:49)
Lets hope for a better next week to get more $$$


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> vietcong's economy is $170 billion (nominal)
> Even with a fictitious100% growth, it is at $340 billion


Its OK for VN now. increasing in export means we create more jobs while China losing more jobs coz JP shift its companies from China to VN.


----------



## KAL-EL

Chinese-Dragon said:


> He's the one calling us "Chinaman", which is a racial slur.
> 
> Chinaman (term) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.



Wasn't aware of that. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Nike

so i wanna to visit Vietnam in my next holiday, i will prepare my passports soon ....

Tourism also bring money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

does anyone of you want to buy stocks from state owned enterprises that go IPO this year and next?

Vietnam PM urges speed on SOE privatization | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## Viet

madokafc said:


> so i wanna to visit Vietnam in my next holiday, i will prepare my passports soon ....
> 
> Tourism also bring money


great.

yes, tourism is a good source of incomes and jobs. if you have any quesions concerning Vietnam, just feel free and ask Vietnamese members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> does anyone of you want to buy stocks from state owned enterprises that go IPO this year and next?
> 
> Vietnam PM urges speed on SOE privatization | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily


I dont know how those companies will run the business, so I will keep holding my favourite stocks . I will get more $$$ and pay more tax as long as Vn index keep raising

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> Its OK for VN now. increasing in export means we create more jobs while China losing more jobs coz JP shift its companies from China to VN.



what the japanese is doing is their own decision
Our economy does not rely solely on their investment unlike vietcongs


> Foreign direct investment in China rises 16.1% in January - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> Foreign direct investment (FDI) into China increased 16.1 percent in January, the government said Tuesday, with cash infusions from Asian economies and the United States showing the steepest rise
> 
> BEIJING: Foreign direct investment (FDI) into China *increased 16.1 percent in January*, the government said Tuesday, with cash infusions from Asian economies and the United States showing the steepest rises.
> 
> *FDI, which excludes investment in financial sectors, totalled $10.8 billion in January, the commerce ministry said in a statement.*
> 
> *Separately, Chinese overseas investment rose 47.2 percent to $7.23 billion in January, the ministry said, including a huge increase to Japan, a country with which China is embroiled in a bitter territorial dispute.
> 
> Investment to Japan soared 500 percent in January from the same month in 2013, with that to Russia surging 282 percent, the ministry said.*
> 
> It did not give totals or explanations, but the Japanese figure will have had a low comparative base as tensions between the two countries were already strained last year by the row over uninhabited islands in the East China Sea claimed by both but controlled by Japan.
> 
> *By far the greatest proportion of investment into China comes from a group of 10 Asian countries and regions including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Thailand and Singapore.
> 
> FDI from those economies rose 22.2 percent to $9.55 billion, the ministry said.
> 
> US investors put $369 million into the country in January, up 34.9 percent.
> 
> "Investment from the 10 Asian countries and regions and the US maintained steady and fast growth," ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said in the statement.*
> 
> Shen later told reporters: "We expect FDI to maintain a good growth momentum this year."
> 
> January's double-digit increase showed that investors were still confident in China's economic outlook, he added. Growth was mainly driven by service sector investments, he said.
> 
> Investment from the European Union, however, declined sharply, decreasing 41.3 percent to $482 million.
> 
> Of China's outbound investment, 63.3 percent or $4.58 billion went to Hong Kong, the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), the EU, Australia, the US, Russia and Japan.
> 
> Investment to Hong Kong and the US gained 53.3 percent and 14 percent, respectively.
> 
> But investment to the EU declined 37.8 percent, while that to ASEAN was down 32 percent. Investment to Australia dropped 24.2 percent.
> 
> The figures come after foreign investment into China rebounded in 2013 to $117.59 billion as confidence in the country's growth potential picked up. It had declined the year before.
> 
> Investment by China overseas also rose last year, hitting $90.17 billion, and officials said it could overtake the incoming total as early as this year.
> 
> - AFP/xq



and we are investing a lot overseas includig in vietcong:

China investment pours into Vietnam textile industry on free trade hopes- Nikkei Asian Review

For those who dont know what vietcong means:

*Viet Cong (VC), in full Viet Nam Cong San, English Vietnamese Communists*
*Viet Cong (VC) (Vietnamese military and political organization) -- Encyclopedia Britannica

also the name of a band has adopted this name:*

*Rising: Viet Cong | Features | Pitchfork
Viet Cong
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

madokafc said:


> so i wanna to visit Vietnam in my next holiday, i will prepare my passports soon ....
> 
> Tourism also bring money


So, where do u wanna visit in VN first , bro ?? Ho Chi Minh city or Ha Noi ? pls dont wear any expensive things to avoid pick-pocket .


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> what the japanese is doing is their own decision
> Our economy does not rely solely on their investment unlike vietcongs
> 
> Foreign direct investment in China rises 16.1% in January - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> and we are investing a lot overseas includig in vietcong:
> 
> China investment pours into Vietnam textile industry on free trade hopes- Nikkei Asian Review
> 
> For those who dont know what vietcong means:
> 
> *Viet Cong (VC), in full Viet Nam Cong San, English Vietnamese Communists*
> *Viet Cong (VC) (Vietnamese military and political organization) -- Encyclopedia Britannica
> 
> also the name of a band has adopted this name:*
> 
> *Rising: Viet Cong | Features | Pitchfork
> Viet Cong*


save your rant. don´t derail the thread and stay on the topic: comparison of export growth between Asian countries.

by the way, Vietnam begins to pour money in overseas projects. last year, $15.5bn have been invested so far.
Vietnam's overseas investment reaches US$15.5b - ANN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> what the japanese is doing is their own decision
> Our economy does not rely solely on their investment unlike vietcongs
> 
> Foreign direct investment in China rises 16.1% in January - Channel NewsAsia


Investment raise, but more jobs r losing , so that investment only make the rich get richer.


> Today, this is what is powering the Chinese economy: empty buildings and little-used infrastructure.There are plenty of construction jobs, but there are not enough opportunities that college graduates typically pursue. Last Sunday, China Central Television, the state broadcaster, reported that businesses with more than a 1,000 employees had 3.6% fewer openings for recruits than last year.A survey of 500 firms by the _Economic Information Daily_, run by the official Xinhua News Agency, indicates there are 15% fewer jobs than in 2012
> College Grads Are Jobless In China's "High-Growth" Economy - Forbes





shuttler said:


> and we are investing a lot overseas includig in vietcong:
> 
> China investment pours into Vietnam textile industry on free trade hopes- Nikkei Asian Review


Yeah, we r very kind to help China to have some works when Vn join TPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> Investment raise, but more jobs r losing , so that investment only make the rich get richer.



investment means a lot of things one of which is creating new plants and facilities
go get some elementary lessons b4 your babbles



NiceGuy said:


> IYeah, we r very kind to help China to have some works when Vn join TPP



We are your bosses helping your people to upgrade your quality of living standards period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> investment means a lot of things one of which is creating new plants and facilities
> go get some elementary lessons b4 your babbles


Ur Real estate is Dead, ur export is down badly. what kind of investment in China can make money now ??


> *China February exports tumble unexpectedly, heighten slowdown fears*
> *China February exports tumble unexpectedly, heighten slowdown fears| Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> Ur Real estate is Dead, ur export is down badly. what kind of investment in China can make money now ??



February is a month when export is weak due to the long Chinese New year holdiays
Check the link above in my post which talks about China's FDI in January
You rise in export means you are directly hurting exports in countries like indian etc also
As I said vietcongs do not have a large economy to start with

you desperately needs some elementary education in these regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> *February is a month when export is weak due to the long Chinese New year holdiays*
> Check the link above in my post which talks about China's FDI in January
> You rise in export means you are directly hurting exports in countries like indian etc also
> As I said vietcongs do not have a large economy to start with
> 
> you desperately needs some elementary education in these regards


There is No use to lie to me, ur export February in 2013 was good


> *China Feb exports surge, supports recovery hopes*
> BY KOH GUI QING AND XIAOYI SHAO
> 
> *BEIJING Fri Mar 8, 2013 *1:42am EST
> China Feb exports surge, supports recovery hopes| Reuters


And when I check who is the biggest investors to China, ah, they r from Singapore-HK the worst places of money laundering, thats why they keep invest in China even they will gain No 'clean ' benefit 


> By far the greatest proportion of investment into China comes from a group of 10 Asian countries and regions including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Thailand and Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> save your diatribes
> you dont even know what vietcong means
> your outpouring of your hard earned money will stand the risk of weakening vietcong's reserve which is relatively small


you call everyone as Vietcong, and cry "diatribes".
sure, I know the meaning of vietcong. do you know the meaning of trungcong? LOL

no worry, VN economy generates surplus, resulting in a rise of foreign currency. most of the VN money flows to Laos, Cambodia, and socialist brother countries..due to political reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> There is No use to lie to me, ur export February in 2013 was good



when you dont know a damn thing dont point your dirty finger but at yourself
the first quarter of the year whether it be jan, feb or march are months with weak export figures which are cyclical



> And when I check who is the biggest investors to China, ah, they r from Singapore-HK the worst places of money laundering, thats why they keep invest in China even they will gain No 'clean ' benefit



go and report those to the interpol or the cia
your mouth is getting more disgusting by each posting

These are all reported in my link above and I show it one more time hereunder:

*"By far the greatest proportion of investment into China comes from a group of 10 Asian countries and regions including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Thailand and Singapore.

FDI from those economies rose 22.2 percent to $9.55 billion, the ministry said.

US investors put $369 million into the country in January, up 34.9 percent.

"Investment from the 10 Asian countries and regions and the US maintained steady and fast growth," ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said in the statement.

Foreign direct investment in China rises 16.1% in January - Channel NewsAsia
"*

Russias richest Man sold all his shares in Apple & Facbook and put all his Money into China | Page 3



Viet said:


> you call everyone as Vietcong, and cry "diatribes".
> sure, I know the meaning of vietcong. do you know the meaning of trungcong? LOL



I dont have a problem with those 



> no worry, VN economy generates surplus, resulting in a rise of foreign currency. most of the VN money flows to Laos, Cambodia, and socialist brother countries..due to political reason.



why should I be worry in the vietcongs' reserve which we dont get a share
Our investors are only interested in making profits there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

EastSea said:


> Lying is chinese habitat. read more here Chinaman,
> 
> I quoted:
> 
> _"Official Chinese economic statistics, from unemployment to arable land, are controlled by the Communist Party and therefore cannot be trusted. The prevailing American and global view of China as a rising, if presently troubled, economic superpower is based on this unreliable data." _
> 
> _*"This is especially true in China where so many transactions are “empty”: China’s official benchmark of fixed asset investment for 2012, for instance, was about $1.75 trillion higher than the State Statistical Bureau’s* (SSB) number for gross fixed capital formation, the standard international measure."
> 
> read more_
> China's Unreliable Economic Statistics: What it Means for the US


 Friend, I'm afraid the statistics you quoted is from a well known right wing group thus i doubt the accuracy of the report. Monetary transactions are conducted digitally thus it is extremely tough to fudge figures. It may be easy for a company to fudge $1m in sales but when trades between countries are in the hundreds of billions, it is rather difficult.


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> when you dont know a damn thing dont point your dirty finger but at yourself
> the first quarter of the year whether it be jan, feb or march are months with weak export figures which are cyclical
> 
> go and report those to the interpol or the cia
> your mouth is getting more disgusting by each posting
> 
> Russias richest Man sold all his shares in Apple & Facbook and put all his Money into China | Page 3
> 
> I dont have a problem with those
> 
> why should I be worry in the vietcongs' reserve which we dont get a share
> Our investors are only interested in making profits there


Once Vietnam concludes FTAs with America, Russia and Europe, expected to be this year, goods and services from Vietnam will enjoy very low or zero tariffs. Vietnam export will skyrocket.

Many investors from China, Hong Kong and Taiwan rush into Vietnam right now.

Vietnam : FTA to boost Vietnam’s garment exports to Customs Union - Apparel News Vietnam
Vietnam-EU Free Trade Agreement Expected by Late 2014 | Vietnam Briefing News
Vietnam wants to conclude TPP soon -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Viet said:


> Once Vietnam concludes FTAs with America, Russia and Europe, expected to be this year, *goods and services from Vietnam will enjoy very low or zero tariffs*. Vietnam export will skyrocket.
> 
> Many investors from China, Hong Kong and Taiwan rush into Vietnam right now.
> 
> Vietnam : FTA to boost Vietnam’s garment exports to Customs Union - Apparel News Vietnam
> Vietnam-EU Free Trade Agreement Expected by Late 2014 | Vietnam Briefing News
> Vietnam wants to conclude TPP soon -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)



Have you guys ever considered the worst situation yet? Yes of course, as you said, goods and services from Viet Nam will get the zero trariffs treatment, but the same with foreign goods. You will have to commit yourself with compliance of the rules of TPP. They will fully destroy your market, because your economy base is too weak to stand against them. Tell me how many world class brands or companies Viet Nam get? Where do you get the absolute assurance that your goods will sell well in those countries? Have you already fully prepared for the future anti-dumping accusation from those countris against Viet Nam goods? Maybe not I guess. They will use any kind of method to make you obey their western order. Wake up, don't become western lickers. We are Asians. 

Do you know the reason why the "China–Japan–South Korea Free Trade Agreement" still under negotiated? Japan worry that their domestic agricultural industry being overwhelmed by China. We hold the same concern about Japan's auto industry that will destroy our weak national auto maker more completely. 

Anyway your export figure is not bad. Just don't get fooled by media propaganda that serves politician's need.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastSea

Jlaw said:


> Friend, I'm afraid the statistics you quoted is from a well known right wing group thus i doubt the accuracy of the report. Monetary transactions are conducted digitally thus it is extremely tough to fudge figures. It may be easy for a company to fudge $1m in sales but when trades between countries are in the hundreds of billions, it is rather difficult.



The doubt of China GDP with cooked data is found by Netizens in China, not right wing group in the wast. I quoted for you:

_"While China’s official GDP in 2013 amounted to 56.9 trillion yuan ($9.4 trillion, up 7.7 percent from the previous year), the aggregate of *all the provincial figures was about 2 trillion yuan more. And that’s not including three provinces (of 31 regions reporting), *which have yet to publish their GDP numbers, according to Xinhua.

While this has *“aroused suspicion among Chinese netizens* that some growth-obsessed local officials have cooked the books,” (quite likely, Xinhua says later in its piece) there are other reasons for the discrepancy, the article explains.

One important reason: *overlapping calculations*, particularly when companies have businesses extending across different provinces. “Unlike the calculation of the nations’ GDP, where you have customs to clearly define the attribution of added value, it is very difficult to define which part of added value belongs to which provinces,” explained Cong Liang, an official with China’s state planning agency, who spoke at a press conference in Beijing on Jan. 22 and was quoted in the article."_
_
*China’s Dodgy Data Is Under Scrutiny Again, With Latest GDP Release*
_
China's Latest GDP Numbers Are Under Scrutiny From Xinhua - Businessweek


----------



## vtnsx

madokafc said:


> so i wanna to visit Vietnam in my next holiday, i will prepare my passports soon ....
> 
> Tourism also bring money



Just watch out for all the Russians. They are rude people. I'm going to go back to Vietnam and teach those pricks a lesson. My fist to their face!


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, the BOD of PXA wanna sell out more stock to the market, thats why it can not go up today. But it wont down if another huge cash out happen, thats make me love it and suggest the member of hoangsa.org to invest on it . PXA is quite good for long term investment
> 
> 
> PVA: Nghị quyết HĐQT thống nhất bán 2.0.25.000 cổ phiếu PXA (27/03/2014 14:49)
> Lets hope for a better next week to get more $$$



I will sell of one of my "short-sell list", are available in my account including: PVL, PXL, PFL, WSS, KMR and I will cover back PXA in reasonable time, when the adjustment progress of PXA should be stopped and begin to go up.

I would like to change my car at the end of this year.

PXA – hàng siêu nóng, siêu chất, siêu khủng. | Diễn đàn F319.com


----------



## vtnsx

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Have you guys ever considered the worst situation yet? Yes of course, as you said, goods and services from Viet Nam will get the zero trariffs treatment, but the same with foreign goods. You will have to commit yourself with compliance of the rules of TPP. They will fully destroy your market, because your economy base is too weak to stand against them. Tell me how many world class brands or companies Viet Nam get? Where do you get the absolute assurance that your goods will sell well in those countries? Have you already fully prepared for the future anti-dumping accusation from those countris against Viet Nam goods? Maybe not I guess. They will use any kind of method to make you obey their western order. Wake up, don't become western lickers. We are Asians.
> 
> Do you know the reason why the "China–Japan–South Korea Free Trade Agreement" still under negotiated? Japan worry that their domestic agricultural industry being overwhelmed by China. We hold the same concern about Japan's auto industry that will destroy our weak national auto maker more completely.
> 
> Anyway your export figure is not bad. Just don't get fooled by media propaganda that serves politician's need.



haha Vietnam licks nobody. Look back in our history book, we fought them all and won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Viet said:


> does anyone of you want to buy stocks from state owned enterprises that go IPO this year and next?
> 
> Vietnam PM urges speed on SOE privatization | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily



We don't jump in immediately after registration on stock exchange of such State own Companies. Most of them are big in debt.


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> Once Vietnam concludes FTAs with America, Russia and Europe, expected to be this year, goods and services from Vietnam will enjoy very low or zero tariffs. Vietnam export will skyrocket.
> 
> Many investors from China, Hong Kong and Taiwan rush into Vietnam right now.
> 
> Vietnam : FTA to boost Vietnam’s garment exports to Customs Union - Apparel News Vietnam
> Vietnam-EU Free Trade Agreement Expected by Late 2014 | Vietnam Briefing News
> Vietnam wants to conclude TPP soon -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)



All these cut both ways
if they are allowing "0" tariff on your goods you are allowing the same on theirs
Let's see if you can withstand the onslaught of the western products in your market. These are a lot more value-added, big ticket items than the vietcongs' products selling to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

shuttler said:


> All these cut both ways
> if they are allowing "0" tariff on your goods you are allowing the same on theirs
> Let's see if you can withstand the onslaught of the western products in your market. These are a lot more value-added, big ticket items than the vietcongs' products selling to them



we join to TPP, it mean our product to be export to west TPP countries, have to be certificated of original from Vietnam or TPP countries, then we can stop deficit trade with China. More importance thing here is we dont let our economy depend on low quality raw mterial imported from China.

China is not trusted partner.


----------



## KAL-EL

madokafc said:


> so i wanna to visit Vietnam in my next holiday, i will prepare my passports soon ....
> 
> Tourism also bring money



Vietnam will be one of the stops on my upcoming trip to Asia. I look forward to my adventures there and in China and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I will sell of one of my "short-sell list", are available in my account including: PVL, PXL, PFL, WSS, KMR and I will cover back PXA in reasonable time, when the adjustment progress of PXA should be stopped and begin to go up.
> 
> I would like to change my car at the end of this year.
> 
> PXA – hàng siêu nóng, siêu chất, siêu khủng. | Diễn đàn F319.com


Year, the PXA reporting day is coming . Every one holding PXA believe that it will have a very good business results. I also posted that link to HS.O , I always choose the stock that can have a strong resistance during huge cash out wave 

Time for u to buy PXA to get more $$$ for ur new cars . Pls, Dont forget to share any good news from the stock to HS.O forum , so more young and patriot VNese can get more good money 

btw: people believe that Vn index will keep raising next week coz the stock market will receive more good news, the huge cash out wont happen again soon, so u can hold ur pennies to earn more, too


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> go and report those to the interpol or the cia
> your mouth is getting more disgusting by each posting
> 
> These are all reported in my link above and I show it one more time hereunder:
> 
> *"By far the greatest proportion of investment into China comes from a group of 10 Asian countries and regions including Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Thailand and Singapore.
> 
> FDI from those economies rose 22.2 percent to $9.55 billion, the ministry said.
> 
> US investors put $369 million into the country in January, up 34.9 percent.
> 
> "Investment from the 10 Asian countries and regions and the US maintained steady and fast growth," ministry spokesman Shen Danyang said in the statement.
> 
> Foreign direct investment in China rises 16.1% in January - Channel NewsAsia*


Yeah, many HK 'investors' got caught like this dirty guy Carson Yeung Ka-sing- a so called 'investor'


> Carson Yeung Ka-sing, businessman and former chairman of the Birmingham City Football Club, was found guilty of money laundering this week. Photo: David WongPwC's poll found 27 per cent of financial services companies globally had experienced money laundering.
> 
> On Monday, a Hong Kong court found Carson Yeung Ka-sing, owner of English soccer club Birmingham City, guilty of laundering HK$721 million through Hong Kong bank accounts.
> 
> "It was refreshing to see a more substantive target prosecuted under the recent money laundering legislation," said Steve Vickers, chief executive of Steve Vickers Associates, a Hong Kong risk consultancy.
> 
> "It is important that targets are carefully selected to make sure the big fish, not the minnows, are selected."
> 
> The two previous major cases of money laundering in Hong Kong involved an elderly woman and a young man, and both of them received prison terms, Vickers noted.
> 
> A new law against money laundering and terrorist financing took effect in Hong Kong in 2012. Courts convicted 140 people of money laundering last year, 166 in 2012 and 246 in 2011. The government recovered HK$639.74 million of laundered money last year, HK$23.6 million in 2012 and HK$1.6 billion in 2011.
> Money laundering huge in Hong Kong and Macau: crime survey | South China Morning Post


Thas why, even China got more 'investment' from HK-Sing but the unemployment rate still go up and export tumbing badly


----------



## Viet

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Have you guys ever considered the worst situation yet? Yes of course, as you said, goods and services from Viet Nam will get the zero trariffs treatment, but the same with foreign goods. You will have to commit yourself with compliance of the rules of TPP. They will fully destroy your market, because your economy base is too weak to stand against them. T*ell me how many world class brands or companies Viet Nam get? *Where do you get the absolute assurance that your goods will sell well in those countries? Have you already fully prepared for the future anti-dumping accusation from those countris against Viet Nam goods? Maybe not I guess. They will use any kind of method to make you obey their western order. Wake up, don't become western lickers. We are Asians.
> 
> Do you know the reason why the "China–Japan–South Korea Free Trade Agreement" still under negotiated? Japan worry that their domestic agricultural industry being overwhelmed by China. We hold the same concern about Japan's auto industry that will destroy our weak national auto maker more completely.
> 
> Anyway your export figure is not bad. Just don't get fooled by media propaganda that serves politician's need.


actually Vietnam follows Singapore´s economics model: free enterprise. We will see whether we can copy their success. Why is Singapore rich and Vietnam poor? VN must shake up the backwardness. 6% GDP growth rate is within reach this year.

Here is a list of the biggest 500 companies in Vietnam. PetroVietnam may play with other big guys. Not sure about the others.
Vietnam’s 500 largest firms announced | Coverage
Bảng xếp hạng


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Viet said:


> actually Vietnam follows Singapore´s economics model: free enterprise. We will see whether we can copy their success. Why is Singapore rich and Vietnam poor? VN must shake up the backwardness. 6% growth rate is within reach this year.
> 
> Here is a list of the biggest 500 companies in Vietnam. PetroVietnam may play with other big guys. Not sure about the others.
> Vietnam’s 500 largest firms announced | Coverage
> Bảng xếp hạng



No. Vietnam followed the Chinese model (Mass investment by foreign capital & Cheap Labor made possible by a "liberal" interpretation of Union law) . Following the Singapore model mean you follow the Laissez-faire system.



> Laissez-faire is an economic environment in which transactions between private parties are free from government restrictions, tariffs, and subsidies, with only enough regulations to protect property rights. Wikipedia



I can assure you Vietnam does not believe in free enterprise.


----------



## NiceGuy

Reashot Xigwin said:


> No. Vietnam followed the Chinese model (Mass investment by foreign capital & Cheap Labor made possible by a "liberal" interpretation of Union law) . Following the Singapore model mean you follow the Laissez-faire system.
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you Vietnam does not believe in free enterprise.


We r following Lenin NEP , so does China 


> *New Economic Policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*New_Economic_Policy*‎
> 
> Dịch trang này
> 
> The dramatic decrease in Bolshevik support inspired Lenin to retract his policy of War Communism and shaped how he crafted his New Economic Policy.
> ‎Beginnings - ‎Policies - ‎Disagreements in leadership - ‎Results

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

KAL-EL said:


> *Vietnam* will be one of the stops on my upcoming trip to Asia. I look forward to my adventures there and in China and Japan.


yeah! welcome to Vietnam. We need revenue to buy the next warship. You never know when Chinese start invading Vietnam again  by the way, Barrack Obama will visit Vietnam soon 



Reashot Xigwin said:


> No. Vietnam followed the Chinese model (Mass investment by foreign capital & Cheap Labor made possible by a "liberal" interpretation of Union law) . Following the Singapore model mean you follow the Laissez-faire system.
> 
> I can assure you Vietnam does not believe in free enterprise.


okay, we both can agree on:

Vietnam economy is a mix of communism central controlled system, with China as primary economics model, Singapore standing for FTAs free enterprise, combined with cheap but well-educated labor force, export driven, high reliance on foreign FDI, socialism party with capitalism culture. Just, I don´t have a name for it.


----------



## Viet

terranMarine said:


> Lets wait and see just how much the *jungle's* export will skyrocket.


for the first quarter 2014, 15% plus in exports and imports, $1bn surplus. the jungle is alive.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

NiceGuy said:


> We r following Lenin NEP , so does China



China follows the Deng model not Lenin. Opening the country to foreign capital is the reason for China's success which Vietnam follow suits hoping to at least copy China rises. 
Deng Xiaoping Theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

When will you commie learn that Capitalism is the greatest system made by men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Reashot Xigwin said:


> China follows the Deng model not Lenin. Opening the country to foreign capital is the reason for China's success which Vietnam follow suits hoping to at least copy China rises.
> Deng Xiaoping Theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When will you commie learn that Capitalism is the greatest system made by men.


Did u read Lennin's NEP yet ?? any different with Deng's policy ?? Capitalism will die, I agree with Karl Marx, no need to lecture me how Capitalism work, I earn well in Gold trade and stock market, I think u can not earn money from stock market like me coz u dont know how Capitalism work


----------



## meis

xuxu1457 said:


> Good job, one will do a good job if one put all energy and willing on economic development rather than political struggle,


Not really.







Reashot Xigwin said:


> China follows the Deng model not Lenin. Opening the country to foreign capital is the reason for China's success which Vietnam follow suits hoping to at least copy China rises.
> Deng Xiaoping Theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> When will you commie learn that Capitalism is the greatest system made by men.


Yes indeed. It helped the Zionists to rule the world. So, when will Muricans learn that FED is a pyramid scheme and enslaving every Muricans?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

meis said:


> Yes indeed. It helped the Zionists to rule the world. So, when will Muricans learn that FED is a pyramid scheme and enslaving every Muricans?


Right, under the Socialism or Muslim system , FED will be forced to close , it mean the Jews will lose FED, and its the end for Jew in USA.


> The following are 10 things that every American should know about the Federal Reserve....
> 
> *#1 The Federal Reserve System Is A Privately Owned Banking Cartel*
> 
> The Federal Reserve is *not* a government agency.
> 
> The truth is that it is a privately owned central bank. It is owned by the banks that are members of the Federal Reserve system. We do not know how much of the system each bank owns, because that has never been disclosed to the American people.
> 
> The Federal Reserve openly admits that it is privately owned. When it was defending itself against a Bloomberg request for information under the Freedom of Information Act, the Federal Reserve stated unequivocally in court that it was "not an agency" of the federal government and therefore not subject to the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> In fact, if you want to find out that the Federal Reserve system is owned by the member banks, all you have to do is go to the Federal Reserve website....
> 10 Things That Every American Should Know About The Federal Reserve


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Viet said:


> actually Vietnam follows Singapore´s economics model: free enterprise. We will see whether we can copy their success. Why is Singapore rich and Vietnam poor? VN must shake up the backwardness. 6% GDP growth rate is within reach this year.
> 
> Here is a list of the biggest 500 companies in Vietnam. *PetroVietnam* may play with other big guys. Not sure about the others.
> Vietnam’s 500 largest firms announced | Coverage
> Bảng xếp hạng



I guess it's government owned right? So it represents almost all of your whole country's resources, it doesn't mean world class brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

NiceGuy said:


> Did u read Lennin's NEP yet ?? any different with Deng's policy ?? Capitalism will die, I agree with Karl Marx, no need to lecture me how Capitalism work, I earn well in Gold trade and stock market, I think u can not earn money from stock market like me coz u dont know how Capitalism work



Deng Xiaoping is still the one who got the recognition for reforming China not Lenin.




Lenin might set the idea, but it was Deng himself that made it a reality.

Guess whose side won the cold war? That's pretty much said it all.



StarCraft_ZT said:


> I guess it's government owned right? So it represents almost all of your whole country's resources, it doesn't mean world class brand.



Most are State owned:


> State-owned companies still dominate this year’s largest enterprises, with eight listed in the top 10 largest firms. The top 10 firms account for nearly 39 percent of the total revenue of VNR500 in 2012.



Vietnam still has no global recognized brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Deng Xiaoping is still the one who got the recognition for reforming China not Lenin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenin might set the idea, but it was Deng himself that made it a reality.
> .


Lenin died so fast, thats why he didnt have enough to make his idea become reality. Deng was just Lennin's student and VN is Lennin's student too.


> ItUs not surprising, therefore, that
> intensive study of the *New Economic Policy (NEP) was
> undertaken in China and Vietnam, not the temporary retreat
> orientation of some, but NEP as a strategy for transition to
> socialism in third world conditions*.
> 10 - Reform in China, Indochina and the former USSR, by Al L. Sargis>


Mr. Putin also using Lennin's NEP for Russia's economy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

StarCraft_ZT said:


> I guess it's government owned right? So it represents almost all of your whole country's resources, it doesn't mean world class brand.


PetroVietnam is exclusively in the oil and gas business. Oil and gas however is just worth about 5% of Vietnam's total natural resources.


----------



## meis

Reashot Xigwin said:


> *Deng Xiaoping is still the one who got the recognition for reforming China not Lenin.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenin might set the idea, but it was Deng himself that made it a reality.
> 
> Guess whose side won the cold war? That's pretty much said it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Most are State owned:
> 
> 
> Vietnam still has no global recognized brand.



Well... without Mr. Lee Kuan Yew (father of Singapore), Modern China won't exist.

link: Special Coverage


----------



## Viet

StarCraft_ZT said:


> I guess it's government owned right? So it represents almost all of your whole country's resources, it doesn't mean* world class brand*.


not yet. to become a global brand, the major companies need money and expertise. so the government plans to sell them via IPO stock exchange. Vietnam Airlines is among them. The arliner needs money for the fleet expansion, from the current 82 to 150.





http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303947904579336302306360472


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Most are State owned:
> 
> 
> Vietnam still has no global recognized brand.



This situation shall be changed with the deepening of economy reform. The richer the country, the poorer its citizens. A global recognized brand is like the name card of this country.



ViXuyen said:


> PetroVietnam is exclusively in the oil and gas business. Oil and gas however is just worth about 5% of Vietnam's total natural resources.



Yeah I know. I am not saying natural resources, I mean Vietnam government must have dedicated so much to this state owned company, through many ways, like governmental grants or policy priority, because this is the most crucial industry to your economy, similar to our china petrochemical corporation. The more you give to companies like petroViet, the fewer financial support will be available to other companies and other industries, then less likely they will have the chance to make breakthroughs or innovative things. Of course, it's just my speculation, I never went to Vietnam. But it's correct to improve the earnings capability of state owned company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, many HK 'investors' got caught like this dirty guy Carson Yeung Ka-sing- a so called 'investor'
> 
> Thas why, even China got more 'investment' from HK-Sing but the unemployment rate still go up and export tumbing badly



how many of the "money launders" like "Yeung" are there in HK ?
And he was caught by the local police and jailed by the local court!!!!!
HK is the third finanacial center of the world and you said all the investors are "money launderers"
LINK
Where are the vietcongs?
PDF is extremely tolerant with you people who can do nothing but slanders and stupid groundless accusations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Viet said:


> not yet. to become a global brand, the major companies need money and expertise. so the government plans to sell them via IPO stock exchange. Vietnam Airlines is among them. The arliner needs money for the fleet expansion, from the current 82 to 150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303947904579336302306360472



it's safety ranks 59th out of 60 by the Geman agency

JACDEC SAFETY RANKING 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

ViXuyen said:


> Do your own research, this is not elementary school where I hold your hands and teach you how to type.
> Airline accident ratings



Sorry Vietcong you have to copy paste the facts on this forum, copy paste these 8 crashes


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> how many of the "money launders" like "Yeung" are there in HK ?
> And he was caught by the local police and jailed by the local court!!!!!
> HK is the third finanacial center of the world and you said all the investors are "money launderers"
> LINK
> Where are the vietcongs?
> PDF is extremely tolerant with you people who can do nothing but slanders and stupid groundless accusations


Stupid ?? who is stupid ?? China unemployment rate is raising with export tumbling badly . Why ur 'investment' from those so called 'investors' help Nothing for China economy ??

And tell me which sectors r good to invest in China now ?? Dont blah blah abt China real estate coz it is Dead , ur stock market is going down from 2317 to 2041, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Since you appear to show some groundless accusations about my country, I am telling you what you should be looking for



NiceGuy said:


> Stupid ?? who is stupid ?? *China unemployment rate is raising with export tumbling badly *. Why *ur 'investment' from those so called 'investors' help Nothing for China economy* ??



show us with figures (and the link) to back up *your claim
*
What does these news mean to you? a cartoon movie?

*Investment in China: Samsung Electronics Increases Its Investment in Xian to US$7.5 Billion | BusinessKorea

Volkswagen to invest 14b euros in China to 2016 | South China Morning Post*

GM investing billions in China to tap lucrative luxury car market | GlobalPost




> And tell me which sectors r good to invest in China now ?? Dont blah blah abt China real estate coz it is Dead , ur stock market is going down from 2317 to 2041, too.



the investors are injecting hard cash into our economy
They are definitely more knowledgeable than a pathetic hater like you!

China January foreign direct investment rises in sign of confidence| Reuters

FDI surge reflects confidence in China economy, 18 February 2014


----------



## Rechoice

all of asian countries have to learn from Japan first, they opened economy and bussines from time of Minji dynsty. Pls to copy and past ! don't say hilarious things. No one in asia can say he ís invented the open policy except Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

@NiceGuy: 

Mỡ bát 31.3 thị trường xannh nhẹ 5 điểm | Diễn đàn F319.com


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> Since you appear to show some groundless accusations about my country, I am telling you what you should be looking for
> 
> 
> 
> show us with figures (and the link) to back up *your claim
> *
> What does these news mean to you? a cartoon movie?
> 
> *Investment in China: Samsung Electronics Increases Its Investment in Xian to US$7.5 Billion | BusinessKorea
> 
> Volkswagen to invest 14b euros in China to 2016 | South China Morning Post*
> 
> GM investing billions in China to tap lucrative luxury car market | GlobalPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the investors are injecting hard cash into our economy
> They are definitely more knowledgeable than a pathetic hater like you!
> 
> China January foreign direct investment rises in sign of confidence| Reuters
> 
> FDI surge reflects confidence in China economy, 18 February 2014


So, explain why ur unemployment rate still going up and ur stock market going down a lot ?? We will see what happen to ur export in Q 1 soon and I guess its very bad, too.



Rechoice said:


> @NiceGuy:
> 
> Mỡ bát 31.3 thị trường xannh nhẹ 5 điểm | Diễn đàn F319.com


The Moring market didnt go up coz the investors used high margin last week. My VIP is up, but ITA-PXA r down a bit. Foreign investors still buy in . I think the market will go side-way for one or two day and will go up again when more good news come. 

btw: lots of fake news in F391, right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> The Moring market didnt go up coz the investors used high margin last week. My VIP is up, but ITA-PXA r down a bit. Foreign investors still buy in . I think the market will go side-way for one or two day and will go up again when more good news come.
> 
> btw: lots of fake news in F391, right .



Yes, so many spamers on forum.

I have been cut loss except SHB, and full cash money in my acount now. I think market is still sliding down in 2 or 3 day.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Yes, so many spamers on forum.
> 
> I have been cut loss except SHB, and full cash money in my acount now. I think market is still sliding down in 2 or 3 day.


Yeahhhhhh, my ITA down 5 points today, but good news just came


> *Ita- báo cáo kiểm toán 2013 đã ra, LN hợp nhất là 90 tỷ*
> 
> Ita- báo cáo kiểm toán 2013 đã ra, LN hợp nhất là 90 tỷ | Diễn đàn F319.com



Seem like at least my ITA will go up tmrr. Soon will be the good news for VIP-PXA . My mom bought SHS 9.1, I think stock companies this quarter will earn lots of $$$ too.

Do u hold any stock of stock companies like SHS, SSI, VND ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeahhhhhh, my ITA down 5 points today, but good news just came
> 
> 
> Seem like at least my ITA will go up tmrr. Soon will be the good news for VIP-PXA . My mom bought SHS 9.1, I think stock companies this quarter will earn lots of $$$ too.
> 
> Do u hold any stock of stock companies like SHS, SSI, VND ??



Yes, stocks of stock compannies are very hot now. If you do "buy and hold" SSI and KLS is very reasonable.

With limited budget I do my "short sell ", so I follow WSS, VIG, ORS and AGR; it is also stocks of stock compannies, which considered as mini-caps and ignored by big boys .

I will cover back PXA, VIG ỏr ORG if it is successfully testing the bottom price and demand is grown up.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Yes, stocks of stock compannies are very hot now. If you do "buy and hold" SSI and KLS is very reasonable.
> 
> With limited budget I do my "short sell ", so I follow WSS, VIG, ORS and AGR; it is also stocks of stock compannies, which considered as mini-caps and ignored by big boys .
> 
> I will cover back PXA, VIG ỏr ORG if it is successfully testing the bottom price and demand is grown up.


Hard morning day for VN index, down to 588, but finaly its back to 592. My PXA down to 5.2, luckily ITA-VIP now got back to open price

With many good news will come in this afternoon, VN Index can go up to 595. I'm still the new comer for VN stock market,(just join in the end of last year, I traded gold before play stock) so next time, I will sell the pennies like PXA when market in down trend (I bought at 5.5, could sell at 6.0). Good and valuable experience for me this time . At least I dont lose in Total yet, and the market is back to Up trend again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

one more hard day. VN index still down to 583. ITA even got good report still close to floor price. tmrr I will cash out if the market still down


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Hard morning day for VN index, down to 588, but finaly its back to 592. My PXA down to 5.2, luckily ITA-VIP now got back to open price
> 
> With many good news will come in this afternoon, VN Index can go up to 595. I'm still the new comer for VN stock market,(just join in the end of last year, I traded gold before play stock) so next time, I will sell the pennies like PXA when market in down trend (I bought at 5.5, could sell at 6.0). Good and valuable experience for me this time . At least I dont lose in Total yet, and the market is back to Up trend again




I don't know what happent with me yestoday, when I have been jumped in again. I'm full with stocks now. I wil be nervously watching the stock price electric tablet today and tomorrw, God bless me if market is beginning to go up today. 

I covered back PXA at 5.2, flour price. I will also sell it if price reach to 6.


----------



## Rechoice

@NiceGuy Then I go to check Long Bien bridge now.

Mỡ bát 3.4 ... đáy... thị trường lên nhẹ 13,68 điểm, khét lẹt | Diễn đàn F319.com


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> @NiceGuy Then I go to check Long Bien bridge now.
> 
> Mỡ bát 3.4 ... đáy... thị trường lên nhẹ 13,68 điểm, khét lẹt | Diễn đàn F319.com


Hihihi, I sold VIP 15.1, but still hold ITA tight, yeah, the bottom seem like 575. Okay, Tmrr, we should buy the stock of stock companies like SHS, APS in full if the market go up well again 



Rechoice said:


> I don't know what happent with me yestoday, when I have been jumped in again. I'm full with stocks now. I wil be nervously watching the stock price electric tablet today and tomorrw, God bless me if market is beginning to go up today.
> 
> I covered back PXA at 5.2, flour price. I will also sell it if price reach to 6.


Sorry for advising u PXA, still FL, sh1t, we r 'long term' PXA investors now. Its time for the stock of stock companies raise up again, PXA need more time to recover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

VN is No 2 in Top global equity market.

Ho Chi Minh stock market in crease 17,49 % in Q 1












Quý I, chứng khoán Việt Nam tăng mạnh thứ 2 thế giới - CafeF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Hj, VN index is back to 590 now, the bottom 90 % is 575. My ITA , PXA got FL . Times to make money again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

NiceGuy said:


> Hj, VN index is back to 590 now, the bottom 90 % is 575. My ITA , PXA got FL . Times to make money again


he he he ...you seem to be a day-trader. Take care. Stocks rise and fall.

Can you tell me how to buy and sell stocks in Vietnam? how much is the fee? how to open an account at a bank, do you need a broker or can you sell and buy shares online at home?


----------



## Rechoice

Mỡ bát 4.4 ... tiết cung nặng.... khét lẹt tăng 10,68 điểm tiệm cận 600 | Diễn đàn F319.com

My ORS, VIG, PXA and PTL is CE, SHB is green .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Rechoice said:


> Mỡ bát 4.4 ... tiết cung nặng.... khét lẹt tăng 10,68 điểm tiệm cận 600 | Diễn đàn F319.com
> 
> My ORS, VIG, PXA and PTL is CE, SHB is green .


are you going to sell them?
or you can wait for more. VN index seems to have a bearer from 580 to 610. If this is broken, the way is free to 620.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> he he he ...you seem to be a day-trader. Take care. Stocks rise and fall.
> 
> Can you tell me how to buy and sell stocks in Vietnam? how much is the fee? how to open an account at a bank, do you need a broker or can you sell and buy shares online at home?


I buy stock online in SSI stock company (good company in stock market ) , fee is 0,25 % for buy and 0,25 % for sell. Just tell for relative to open an online account for u . But I dont know if u can get the money in Germany or ur relative have to take to money from stock company.

SSI Link: SSI

To keep staying in Top 10 of World stock market in Q 2, VN Index must increase at least 12 % ( to 630 points). Thats a good chance to buy good stock like ITA, HAG, SSI, APS,HPC tmrr 



Rechoice said:


> Mỡ bát 4.4 ... tiết cung nặng.... khét lẹt tăng 10,68 điểm tiệm cận 600 | Diễn đàn F319.com
> 
> My ORS, VIG, PXA and PTL is CE, SHB is green .


Maybe it will have bull trap tmrr or the next day after tmrr, but the market wont go down so much, just keep ur good stock tight like I hold ITA 



Viet said:


> are you going to sell them?
> or you can wait for more. VN index seems to have a bearer from 580 to 610. If this is broken, the way is free to 620.


ORS, VIG, PXA r small stock, can sell when facing huge cash out at 605-610. SHB, ITA, SSI, HAG can keep holding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Viet said:


> are you going to sell them?
> or you can wait for more. VN index seems to have a bearer from 580 to 610. If this is broken, the way is free to 620.



I do my short-sell, so I can sell off in case of each stock it should be got the benefit to around 40 %, less or more; or depend on market changes. Its my Principe to trading is that to keeping cash-money/stocks in rate of 30/70.

You could follow comment of NiceGuy, your relative who living in Vietnam could open an account for trading in any Stock company with his name, and put in the amount of cash money as you like; and he (your relative) must authorize for you to trading. When you have account number, password; you can do trade on line freely. (My wife did the same, but don't authorize to me to get cash money out, you could know why ? he, he).

Don't forget register the your telephone number, you could receive SMS message daily for your account information, its like: amount of cash money, name of stocks are available or when you did the trade is succeeded, you will have immediately message to notiren for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

40 % ? you get rich very soon, congrats !



Rechoice said:


> each stock it should be got the benefit to around 40 %, less or more


----------



## Rechoice

EastSea said:


> 40 % ? you get rich very soon, congrats !




sorry, sorry. I forgot typing (+) and (-), he he.


----------



## NiceGuy

Yeah, bull-trap this morning, ITA is down a bit, but just keep holding tight. Dont sell or u will have to buy back on Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

End of the market today, Bull-trap plot failed . Good cash-in flow to the market at ATC and keep VN index at 591 point.HPG, HAG r the best stocks today


----------



## Rechoice

I cut loss at one, my two stock is unchanged and one is lost a bit in two line. I'm pessimist for the next week, I will sell of most of all and take my relax to waiting for good news.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I cut loss at one, my two stock is unchanged and one is lost a bit in two line. I'm pessimist for the next week, I will sell of most of all and take my relax to waiting for good news.


Good news is : HPG got huge buy in today. and VIC: Giao dịch "khủng" bán hơn 70 triệu USD cổ phiếu cho nhà đầu tư nước ngoài

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eazzy

B.u.b.b.l.e.


----------



## EastSea

Rechoice said:


> sorry, sorry. I forgot typing (+) and (-), he he.



Its good news for "Hasino" traders: Center State Bank of Vietnam has been bought 7 billion US$ from free market to incrise State Reserves. It mean 112.000 billion VND is pumped in to economy.

Ngân hàng Nhà nước mua 7,7 tỷ USD - Báo Khánh Hòa điện tử


----------



## NiceGuy

EastSea said:


> Its good news for "Hasino" traders: Center State Bank of Vietnam has been bought 7 billion US$ from free market to incrise State Reserves. It mean 112.000 billion VND is pumped in to economy.
> 
> Ngân hàng Nhà nước mua 7,7 tỷ USD - Báo Khánh Hòa điện tử


Hj, people still have a doubt abt this news, 30.000 billion VND stimulus pack hasnt completely disbursed yet.

But we think the money keep continue flowing frm Ukraine-Russia to VN, thats will make VN index go up to 630 in Q 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

will Vn stock merket repeat the same uptreand ?


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> will Vn stock merket repeat the same uptreand ?


I invested Gold in 2013, so I dont know much abt stock market that time. But I think 2014 is quite different with 2013, coz in 2013 the credit money interest rate (lãi suất gửi tiết kiệm)still high , Gold price is higher than normal . In 2014 , interest rate is low, gold is hard to trade when the money keep flowing to stock market, so I think VN index will keep going up steady.


----------



## Viet

Huge projects kicked off in first quarter - News VietNamNet


_VietNamNet Bridge – Many foreign-invested projects worth billions of US dollars moved ahead in the first quarter 2014. Below are the largest ones.

_
*1. Nhon Hoi petrochemical project*

*



*



Last August the Petroleum Corporation of Thailand (PTT) worked with the authority of Binh Dinh Province to develop a plan for a petrochemical project in the Nhon Hoi Economic Zone, with capital funding of $25-$30 billion.

After Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung agreed in principle, PTT officials came to Vietnam in mid-March to join Vietnamese partners to complete the feasibility report for submission to the national government in the next two months.

PTT also says that it has found a strategic partner to implement the project. Currently, Binh Dinh is preparing the ground for this super project.


*2. Exxon Mobil and its $20 billion project*

*



*



In Quang Ngai, Exxon Mobil Corporation (USA) is preparing for an electrification project worth nearly $20 billion near the Dung Quat oil refinery. This project consists of a power plant with a capacity of 1,500 MW in the first phase, 4,000 - 5,000 MW in the second phase and a gas processing plant.

However, Exxon Mobil will have to continue working with the Ministry of Industry and Trade and the Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (PVN) to discuss the project’s feasibility.

Earlier, during the visit of President Truong Tan Sang to the U.S. last July, PVN and Exxon Mobil signed a framework agreement to deploy the Blue Whale oil field. A memorandum of understanding on trade and investment support in the oil and gas energy fields with the Export-Import Bank of the United States was also signed.



*3. Nam Hoi An project casino re-launched*


*



*


After a long idle time resulting from the withdrawal of Malaysian partner Genting, Vinacapital recently found a new partner, the USA’s Peninsula Pacific Group, to re-launch this $4 billion project in the Chu Lai Open Economic Zone.

Currently, Vietnam is discussing a decree on casino business, so many foreign investors are showing interest in this field.

In the past two years, the Chair of Las Vegas Sands Group has travelled to Vietnam three times. He met with the Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh to talk about his group’s plan to invest in a resort complex with a casino in Vietnam.

According to the draft decree on casinos, each casino project requires a minimum of $4 billion in capital.

In Quang Ninh Province, Tuan Chau Group and ISC of Australia are also planning to build a resort in Van Don, with a casino, at a total investment of about $7 billion.



*4. $2.5 billion resort in Phu Yen*

*



*


In the central province of Phu Yen, the Vung Ro oil refinery project is being implemented after the Vietnamese Government approved an increase of capital to $3.2 billion, along with tax incentives.

Rose Rock, a company of oil tycoon Rockefeller family, and the Vung Ro Petroleum Company, are promoting a hotel and housing complex project worth $2.5 billion in Vung Ro Bay. The project includes 4,300 apartments, 100 houses and retail stores.



*5. Several huge thermal power projects are implemented*

*



*


It is forecast that by 2020, Vietnam’s electricity demand will reach about 300 billion kWh, a threefold increase over that of 2010.

Earlier this year, a series of power projects were kicked off, such as the $1.5 billion Vinh Tan thermal power plant 4 in Binh Thuan Province, and the $1.3 billion Thai Binh thermal power plant in Thai Binh Province.

At the Vung Ang Economic Zone in the central province of Ha Tinh, Japanese investors are preparing the final step to launch the $2.5 billion Vung Ang thermal power plant 2 this June.

These projects will begin operating in 2017-2018. Up to 85 percent of their total capital is comprised of commercial loans or ODA, with the remaining 15 percent being Vietnam's reciprocal capital.

In the southern province of Kien Giang, the Tan Tao Group’s $6.7 billion Kien Luong thermal power project has also been permitted to resume development, after its permit was almost revoked due to slow implementation.

In the first quarter of this year, the country attracted more than $3.3 billion of foreign direct investment, equivalent to only half of the corresponding period of last year, due to the absence of major projects.

Official of the Foreign Investment Department said that the figure does not reflect the trend of attracting investment in the whole of 2014, because many billion dollar projects are about to be implemented.

Mr. Nguyen Noi, Deputy Director of the Foreign Investment Department of the Ministry of Planning and Investment, says many power, oil and gas and infrastructure projects are in the process of negotiation and preparation for investment. If any one of them is licensed this year, Vietnam’s FDI attraction will be equal to or higher than that of 2013. Last year, Vietnam attracted more than $22.3 billion in FDI.

In addition, Vietnam’s possibility of completing negotiations to participate in the Trans-Pacific Partnership Agreement (TPP), the formation of the ASEAN Economic Community in 2015, and the amendments to the Law on Investment and the Enterprise Law will be a driving force in attracting foreign capital in the future.

*S. Tung*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Yeah, stock market continue raising, VN index is is 600. My ITA-PXA r good today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

I have my PXA too,


I covered back PVX yestoday, its incrised two point at ATC, I should be test a bottom again and will go up at least 2 point in afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I have my PXA too,
> 
> 
> I covered back PVX yestoday, its incrised two point at ATC, I should be test a bottom again and will go up at least 2 point in afternoon.


PXA down 1 point today, but still OK. VN index go up to 603, but the Money Flow Index (MFI) is still weak. Maybe VN index go down below 600 in 1 or 2 days.

SHS is the best today, but my mom sold it yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> PXA down 1 point today, but still OK. VN index go up to 603, but the Money Flow Index (MFI) is still weak. Maybe VN index go down below 600 in 1 or 2 days.
> 
> SHS is the best today, but my mom sold it yesterday



Yaa, SHS is CE today. I cut los PTL in HOSE at 3.9, but afternoon it jumped up to 4.1. I'm sorry too. 
PXA is testing the bottom, demand is is fallen.

Mỡ bát 10/4 ... tăng nhẹ 4 điểm, ngày sideway penny cuối cùng | Diễn đàn F319.com

RSI cho tín hiệu mua dần, MACD cho tín hiệu còn lên điểm, bolinegr co lại sẽ có phiên bùng nổ, chúc các bác nghĩ lễ vui vẽ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Yaa, SHS is CE today. I cut los PTL in HOSE at 3.9, but afternoon it jumped up to 4.1. I'm sorry too.
> PXA is testing the bottom, demand is is fallen.
> 
> Mỡ bát 10/4 ... tăng nhẹ 4 điểm, ngày sideway penny cuối cùng | Diễn đàn F319.com
> 
> RSI cho tín hiệu mua dần, MACD cho tín hiệu còn lên điểm, bolinegr co lại sẽ có phiên bùng nổ, chúc các bác nghĩ lễ vui vẽ


PVA CE 2 days, but PXA still at low price, we need to wait for more time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

I bought first my car in 09 and lost it in 010. I have my bad memory for PVA,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Nhiều penny xanh xanh, chiều cởi trần | Diễn đàn F319.com


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Nhiều penny xanh xanh, chiều cởi trần | Diễn đàn F319.com


Unluckily, VN index go down a bit to 601. Maybe tmr VN index still have a little adjustment. But next week it will be better coz in US, FED delay raising the bank's interest rate. So, the money will flow to emerging market like VN again.

I keep holding ITA-PXA even it looks not so good now.Maybe they will raise next week


----------



## NiceGuy

Release 8.300 billion VND tomorrow. Guess the stock market will sky-rocket again next week 


> TP. HCM giải ngân 8.300 tỷ đồng lãi suất 5,5%/năm
> 
> TP. HCM giải ngân 8.300 tỷ đồng lãi suất 5,5%/năm | Ngân hàng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

I saw this GDP projection chart about Vietnam, so according to it, Vietnam's economy to go from 159 billion (2013) to 287 billion (2015), am I reading that right? The growth is way too high.

Vietnam | Economic Forecasts | 2013-2015 Outlook


----------



## Viet

visom said:


> I saw this GDP projection chart about Vietnam, so according to it, Vietnam's economy to go from 159 billion (2013) to *287 billion* (2015), am I reading that right? The growth is way too high.
> 
> Vietnam | Economic Forecasts | 2013-2015 Outlook


it is not easy for get the real GDP number for Vietnam.

as per Vietnam Prime Minister, GDP per capita reached about $2,000 at the end of 2013. other government sources say the number is a bit lower, so about $1,900. so GDP would be about $180bn, based on $2,000 and 90ml Vietnamese.

Vietnam per capita GDP up 8 pct from 2012 | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

I don´t know the exact figure, however I guess official Vietnam needs a low GDP number to maintain the status of a low-income country. in doing so, that has many benefits: Vietnam enjoys low or zero tariffs when exporting to America, Europe and elsewhere, apart from that, Vietnam receives supports from international donors such as from Germany and Japan, e.i. money and technical expertise.

well, to reach 287bn in 2015, we will need to add 107bn in two years: this year and next. is it realistic? I don´t know.

consider, if Vietnam authority just approves the proposed projects from the two companies of Thailand PTT ($30bn) and America Exxon ($20bn), the GDP would increase by $50bn. see post #1176. you see it is a question of political will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

Viet said:


> it is not easy for get the real GDP number for Vietnam.
> 
> as per Vietnam Prime Minister, GDP per capita reached about $2,000 at the end of 2013. other government sources say the number is a bit lower, so about $1,900. so GDP would be about $180bn, based on $2,000 and 90ml Vietnamese.
> 
> Vietnam per capita GDP up 8 pct from 2012 | Business | Thanh Nien Daily
> 
> I don´t know the exact figure, however I guess official Vietnam needs a low GDP number to maintain the status of a low-income country. in doing so, that has many benefits: Vietnam enjoys low or zero tariffs when exporting to America, Europe and elsewhere, apart from that, Vietnam receives supports from international donors such as from Germany and Japan, e.i. money and technical expertise.
> 
> well, to reach 287bn in 2015, we will need to add 107bn in two years: this year and next. is it realistic? I don´t know.
> 
> consider, if Vietnam authority just approves the proposed projects from the two companies of Thailand PTT ($30bn) and America Exxon ($20bn), the GDP would increase by $50bn. see post #1176. you see it is a question of political will.


Hm I never knew about all that, thanks for the information


----------



## Viet

visom said:


> Hm I never knew about all that, thanks for the information


one thing perhaps you don´t know. Vietnam has an important economic asset in overseas: the Viet Kieu. the governmnent has realised, too that we contribute a lot to the economy. 

the 4.5ml Viet Kieu generate an annual total income of estimated $50bn. they sent $11bn back home last year in 2013. for instance, I hear in Germany there are over 8,000 Vietnamese private enterprises, from small to big. 

remittances Vietnamese overseas should be investing in tech startups, not just remittances

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

600-610 r hard points to break for VN Index. The Govt. need more effort to make the stock market keep thriving .


----------



## Rechoice

I cut loss to day. I'm cash/stock 50/50 now.

http://f319.com/threads/mo-bat-14-4...g-nhe-8-diem-cung-co-600.490467/..:close_tema:


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I cut loss to day. I'm cash/stock 50/50 now.
> 
> http://f319.com/threads/mo-bat-14-4...g-nhe-8-diem-cung-co-600.490467/..:close_tema:


Im still holding ITA-PXA , I wont cut loss coz I believe the stock market will reach 630 in Q 2. I think the stock will raise up again next week


----------



## ViXuyen

That's correct, Vietnam purposely understates our GDP figure a bit to enjoy some benefits that low-income countries would receive. I still remember reading our media a few years ago and how they ran a bunch of panicking columns about such and such benefits that we would lose if our GPD/capita reach X figures. This is something that set us from the rest who like to overstate their GDP figure to feel good about themselves, we're more practical in this sense. We prefer to remain silent on what we have achieved, instead of bragging about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

One of the first new bridges to cross the Red river delta. Considering the construction industry, the only last hurdle left we have not been able to build on our own is undersea tunnel. With project like the Thu Thiem tunnel, I believe we can master this technology within 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

interesting forecast...VN economy is projected to be $302 bn in 2015, $962 bn in 2020 and $16,927 bn in 2030.

Vietnam | Economic Forecasts | 2013-2015 Outlook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Good news for my ITA, hope it will go up next week .
ITA lên kế hoạch lợi nhuận 108 tỷ đồng năm 2014
Kênh thông tin kinh tế - tài chính Việt Nam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

> *As Vietnam stretches rubber output, risk of price war grows*


As Vietnam stretches rubber output, risk of price war grows| Reuters

----------------------------------------------------------

With the land lease from Laos and Cambodia, it really helps with our rubber plantations. Don't worry about rubber, we will destroy international prices of aluminum and titanium in the near future too considering our massive deposits of these minerals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

a new fleet of 22 steel fishing vessels, built by Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Corporation

specs:

120-tonne vessel, the first one here coded Hoang Anh 01, cost $309,500, 5.21m long, 7.8m wide and 3.6m high, and can travel 10 nautical miles per hour. able to operate non-stop for 2,000 nautical miles and store enough food and water for the crew to stay on board for 30 days.

installed with a sonar machine which can detect fish within 3km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Hard day for stock market. VN index down to 586. But I still hold ITA . The market down maybe bcz of this news


> Tại Nghị quyết 15/NQ-CP, Chính phủ cho phép DN được thoái vốn dưới mệnh giá và dưới giá trị sổ sách sau khi đã bù trừ dự phòng tổn thất đầu tư. Về cơ bản, nội dung này phù hợp với quy định tại Nghị định số 71/2013/NĐ-CP của Chính phủ, trong đó có bổ sung quy định *DN được phép thoái vốn dưới mệnh giá*.


COmpanies r allowed to divest lower than 10.000 VND/ stock

Seem like ITA will go up again tmrr coz its price 9.4 is Ok, it should be 10.0


----------



## NiceGuy

> HANOI, April 15. /ITAR-TASS/. *Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov’s visit to Vietnam will facilitate strategic partnership,* Vietnam’s senior government official said.
> 
> Upcoming consultations “will give us a good opportunity to determine ways to specify Russia-Vietnam strategic partnership. We’ll discuss the implementation of the agreements, reached during Russian President Vladimir Putin’s official visit to Hanoi in November 2013”, Vietnamese Vice-Premier, Foreign Minister Pham Binh Minh said in an exclusive interview with ITAR-TASS on Tuesday.
> 
> Special attention will be paid to major projects in the oil, gas and energy sectors. The ministers will consider ways of expanding inter-ministerial cooperation for contributing to effective development between the two countries, he said.
> 
> The talks will focus on global and regional issues of mutual interest, particularly, on cooperation within the UN and ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations), Pham Binh Minh said.
> 
> Vietnam praises Russia’s efforts aimed at maintaining peace and stability round the world, he said.
> 
> “Peace, stability and prosperity in the Asia Pacific Region promote the interests of all countries, including Vietnam and Russia,” Pham Binh Minh said.
> ITAR-TASS: Russia - Vietnam praises Russia's contribution to global stability — Vietnamese foreign minister


More $$$ from Russia will flow to VN soon. Guess VN index will go up tmrr


----------



## armchairPrivate

Send more Vietminh women China. The Chinese are horny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

armchairPrivate said:


> Send more Vietminh women China. The Chinese are horny.



send more sino woman to africa. The african are horny.

In one major Chinese city, marriages between Chinese and Africans are on the rise. In a country known for monoculture, it isn't easy.

In China, mixed marriages can be a labor of love - CSMonitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

Rechoice said:


> send more sino woman to africa. The african are horny.
> 
> In one major Chinese city, marriages between Chinese and Africans are on the rise. In a country known for monoculture, it isn't easy.
> 
> In China, mixed marriages can be a labor of love - CSMonitor.com



I don't know about sending sino woman (you meant women) to Africa.
Yes it is true there are marriage between the Chinese and Africans, which is good. To ensure the survival of the Chinese as a culture, they need to widen their gene pools. The Chinese had mated with the Mongolians, The Manchurians, the Tibetans, the Thais, the Viets, the Malys, the Japs, the Koreans,.....And China is still here.

You do know what happens to the in-breeds don't you?


----------



## Rechoice

armchairPrivate said:


> I don't know about sending sino woman (you meant women) to Africa.
> Yes it is true there are marriage between the Chinese and Africans, which is good. To ensure the survival of the Chinese as a culture, they need to widen their gene pools. The Chinese had mated with the Mongolians, The Manchurians, the Tibetans, the Thais, the Viets, the Malys, the Japs, the Koreans,.....And China is still here.
> 
> You do know what happens to the in-breeds don't you?



When you don't know about Chinese women are sending to Africa, Europa and US, I provide for you a links here.

Chinese prostitutes resist effort to rescue them from Africa - Times LIVE

with around 20,000 Africans — mostly Nigerians men —Local media have reported the true number could be closer to 100,000, live Canton. and China is still there but Chinese as in-breed, become mulate people.

Do you know to the mulate mean for the survival of Chinese culture, don't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Hard day for stock market. VN index down to 586. But I still hold ITA . The market down maybe bcz of this news
> 
> COmpanies r allowed to divest lower than 10.000 VND/ stock
> 
> Seem like ITA will go up again tmrr coz its price 9.4 is Ok, it should be 10.0



I sold of all my stock in good time. I'm full with cash now, today I will cover back.. I think PVX has his problem. Yesterday the market is recovered but PVX is still sided away.


----------



## armchairPrivate

Rechoice said:


> When you don't know about Chinese women are sending to Africa, Europa and US, I provide for you a links here.
> 
> Chinese prostitutes resist effort to rescue them from Africa - Times LIVE
> 
> with around 20,000 Africans — mostly Nigerians men —Local media have reported the true number could be closer to 100,000, live Canton. and China is still there but Chinese as in-breed, become mulate people.
> 
> Do you know to the mulate mean for the survival of Chinese culture, don't you ?



Unlike the Chinese who have a diverse gene pool, one Nguyen banging another Nguyen to product more Nguyens.


----------



## Rechoice

armchairPrivate said:


> Unlike the Chinese who have a diverse gene pool, one Nguyen banging another Nguyen to product more Nguyens.



Chinese have diverse gene pool from Xionu, Nomad, Xiang, Mongol and Mancu etc. But the worst is that Chinese have a bad habitat to masturbate themselves with fabricate stupid things.

If I will visit Canton in future I will meet many native Chinese with black skin on street.


----------



## armchairPrivate

Rechoice said:


> Chinese have diverse gene pool from Xionu, Nomad, Xiang, Mongol and Mancu etc. But the worst is that Chinese have a bad habitat to masturbate themselves with fabricate stupid things.
> 
> If I will visit Canton in future I will meet many native Chinese with black skin on street.



Black skin - good. Save on sunscreen.


----------



## Rechoice

armchairPrivate said:


> Black skin - good. Save on sunscreen.



OK, Chinese came truly from Africa, recently from Nigeria.


----------



## ViXuyen

Ha Noi-Lao Cai expressway. It is the longest route underconstruction at the moment (245 km). It is going to be completed sometimes in 2014


----------



## Sam1980

LOL. Srsly guys? 

Anyway, I think Vietnam has a many potentials, I have worked with Vietnamese before, they're smart people. We did a joint-project on Solvothermal Synthesis of Nanoparticles back in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

armchairPrivate said:


> Send more Vietminh women China. The Chinese are horny.


coming from a low iq chinese idiot


----------



## armchairPrivate

ViXuyen said:


> Ha Noi-Lao Cai expressway. It is the longest route underconstruction at the moment (245 km). It is going to be completed sometimes in 2014



That is what I call progress.

Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders | Mail Online

*Now that's what you call door-to-door service: Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders*

*Route in centre of Hanoi, Vietnam, cuts through streets in old town district, on way to Long Bien Bridge*
*The track is so close to buildings that locomotives brush past pedestrians and children playing in street*
*Residents have to move out of the way and even dismantle shop displays when the train is approaching*
*Ashit Desai, of Bangalore, photographed the people who live next to the railway while he was on holiday*
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

armchairPrivate said:


> That is what I call progress.
> 
> Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders | Mail Online
> 
> *Now that's what you call door-to-door service: Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders*
> 
> *Route in centre of Hanoi, Vietnam, cuts through streets in old town district, on way to Long Bien Bridge*
> *The track is so close to buildings that locomotives brush past pedestrians and children playing in street*
> *Residents have to move out of the way and even dismantle shop displays when the train is approaching*
> *Ashit Desai, of Bangalore, photographed the people who live next to the railway while he was on holiday*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's too dangerous. How come there is no fence.....


----------



## EastSea

armchairPrivate said:


> That is what I call progress.
> 
> Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders | Mail Online
> 
> *Now that's what you call door-to-door service: Railway line runs through streets so narrow the train squeezes past shop fronts and traders*
> 
> *Route in centre of Hanoi, Vietnam, cuts through streets in old town district, on way to Long Bien Bridge*
> *The track is so close to buildings that locomotives brush past pedestrians and children playing in street*
> *Residents have to move out of the way and even dismantle shop displays when the train is approaching*
> *Ashit Desai, of Bangalore, photographed the people who live next to the railway while he was on holiday*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*North-South train times may be slashed
*
_VietNamNet Bridge – The Ministry of Transport is considering upgrading the current railway system to halve the travelling time from Ha Noi to HCM City *while also looking to put another high-speed railway project into action.*_

‘In the first plan, the upgrade on the 1,700-km of the old railway line will help increase the speed of the train from 90 to 110 kmph', Deputy Minister of Transport Nguyen Hong Truong said at a press conference on Tuesday.

"By doing so, the travelling time between Ha Noi and HCM City will be just 15 to 17 hours, just half of the current time," he added.

The transport official explained that the old railway line was built during the French colonial time (late 18th to early 19th century) with a track gauge of 1,000 mm.

"After the peace restoration, we upgraded the system for train stations," Truong said, adding that the infrastructure at the moment could only ensure the train's speed reaching 60-70kmph.

The ministry has assigned the Viet Nam Railways Corporation to make a detailed plan until 2020 for the move.

*In the second plan, Truong said, the ministry would conduct research into the construction of a brand-new high-speed line, which would be built using a double-track standard gauge of 1,435mm.*

"When completed, the double-track railway line will reach speeds of up to 200kmph for trains carrying both people and goods," Truong said, adding that the travelling time from the north to the south at that time would be just around 10 hours.

"One advantage of the double-track railway line is that it is popularly used in many countries applying advanced technology so it will match the train design from those countries," he added.

Research on the second plan is underway and the plan will soon be proposed to the Government.

Truong said the construction of the double-track line would be mobilised by contractors and would be carried out in different components, expected to be completed by 2030.

North-South train times may be slashed - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

hello im new on here. im half british half french, and live in london. just wanna say hi and participate in comments on here.


----------



## Viet

mike2000 said:


> hello im new on here. im half british half french, and live in london. just wanna say hi and participate in comments on here.


hey welcome


----------



## mike2000

Viet said:


> hey welcome


Thanks bro.  I have some Vietnamese friends, here in the London. very nice/hard working and smart people. you live in germany?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Launch of a new radial tire factory. Capacity is 1 million tire/year.









Another radial tire factory was launched last year at the capacity of 600,000 tires/year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

mike2000 said:


> Thanks bro.  I have some Vietnamese friends, here in the London. very nice/hard working and smart people. you live in germany?


yes, I do. I visited London recently, a truly imperial city, a great place to work.


----------



## Mr Second Back

I'm back. Forgot my password so have to apply a new one.


----------



## Viet

Mr Second Back said:


> I'm back. Forgot my password so have to apply a new one.


welcome back my friend
are you ok?


----------



## Viet

By VU TRONG KHANH
SGT Apr 15, 2014
*Wallstreet Journal ASIA*









Officials did not specify the size of the force, but said that it would be headquartered in Hanoi and would have four divisions throughout country.

According to state media citing Mr. Hai, Vietnam has around 120,000 fishing vessels with around one million people employed in the fishing industry.

In addition to protecting local fishing resources, the surveillance center will also work to prevent and deal with violations of Vietnamese laws that take place in the waters Vietnam claims.

Vietnam and several other countries in the Asia-Pacific region have been embroiled in long-standing territorial disputes with China over parts of the South China Sea.

In recent months China, which claims it has sovereignty over virtually all of the South China Sea, has tried to assert its control over the mineral-rich waters, in part by implementing fishing regulations.

In January, China enacted a new regulation requiring foreign fishermen to obtain Beijing’s consent before operating in parts of the South China Sea that it claims, including the waters near the Paracel islands.

Vietnam responded to that move to say it had “indisputable sovereignty” over the Paracels and Spratlys.

“Any foreign activities not approved by Vietnam in this area are illegal and invalid,” Luong Thanh Nghi, the then-spokesman for Vietnam’s Foreign Ministry, said in January.

Vietnam Launches Force to Keep an Eye on its Waters - Southeast Asia Real Time - WSJ











































several of this 2,500 tons toy coming soon in the South China Sea


----------



## Mr Second Back

Viet said:


> welcome back my friend
> are you ok?


Yes, work in Germany now.


----------



## Viet

Mr Second Back said:


> Yes, work in Germany now.


cool...what are you doing?


----------



## Mr Second Back

cool...what are you doing?[/quote]
Chinese teacher.



Viet said:


> cool...what are you doing?


Chinese teacher



Viet said:


> cool...what are you doing?


BTW, do you know what this is? anquoc.vn ? I dont know what happen, but there is a link here.


----------



## Viet

Mr Second Back said:


> Chinese teacher
> 
> 
> BTW, do you know what this is? anquoc.vn ? I dont know what happen, but there is a link here.


the site is protected by a username/ password. I don´t know it.
do you work in a german chinese school?


----------



## Mr Second Back

Viet said:


> the site is protected by a username/ password. I don´t know it.
> do you work in a german chinese school?


No, I read an advertisement on website in Norway that an language-study exchange is in a Hamburg family, I want to learn German talk in daily life, and this family wants to learn Chinese since their son will study in China as an exchange student, and I can have three meals with them. Meanwhile, my wife has some relatives in Hamburg, so we came Germany.


----------



## mike2000

Viet said:


> yes, I do. I visited London recently, a truly imperial city, a great place to work.


yes, nice city. I have been to several Asian countries: China(several times), Japan, south Korea, Singapore, India, Thailand and Malaysia . So far China(especially shanghai) and Thailand are the 2 countries i enjoyed most. Unfortunately haven't been to Vietnam yet. I hope to travel there next time i go to China. do you have an idea of how i can get from China to Vietnam by road. I like travelling by car or my bike when i go to Asia. its more appealing. I love Asia. will be happy if you can give me an advice on that. Thanks bro.


----------



## Mr Second Back

mike2000 said:


> yes, nice city. I have been to several Asian countries: China(several times), Japan, south Korea, Singapore, India, Thailand and Malaysia . So far China(especially shanghai) and Thailand are the 2 countries i enjoyed most. Unfortunately haven't been to Vietnam yet. I hope to travel there next time i go to China. do you have an idea of how i can get from China to Vietnam by road. I like travelling by car or my bike when i go to Asia. its more appealing. I love Asia. will be happy if you can give me an advice on that. Thanks bro.


Are you 14 years old?(Just guess)


----------



## mike2000

Mr Second Back said:


> Are you 14 years old?(Just guess)


 nope. my son is 12. . I guess you are 18 or something?.


----------



## Mr Second Back

mike2000 said:


> nope. my son is 12. . I guess you are 18 or something?.


Nearly, I am 24



mike2000 said:


> nope. my son is 12. . I guess you are 18 or something?.


Seeing you name "make2000", and I reckon that



mike2000 said:


> nope. my son is 12. . I guess you are 18 or something?.


Wrongly........"Mike2000"


----------



## mike2000

Mr Second Back said:


> Nearly, I am 24
> 
> 
> Seeing you name "make2000", and I reckon that
> 
> 
> Wrongly........"Mike2000"


lol i see. cool. well i'm still just 32. yes i was quite young when became a dad.


----------



## Mr Second Back

mike2000 said:


> lol i see. cool. well i'm still just 32. yes i was quite young when became a dad.


Couple of days ago, I was surprised when reading news, because a 27-year-old women had been grandmother, as a record of "the youngest mother in GB", her daughter is only 14 years old.


----------



## mike2000

lol yes i saw it in the news as well. At least i was an adult when i had mine.


----------



## NiceGuy

> *Airbus manufactures spare parts in Vietnam*
> Posted on APRIL 23, 2014 Written by VOVNEWS
> 
> 
> (VOV) -Airbus on April 23 announced it has selected Hanoi-based Nikkiso Vietnam Company to manufacture its aircraft spare parts in Vietnam.
> 
> Nikkiso will manufacture composite vertical bars and Sharklet’s armor plates for A320s under sub-contracts with main supplier Sharklet – the Korean Air Aerospace Division (KAL-ASD).
> 
> Sharklet will help save fuel and is one of the best choices for modern aircraft like the A320. With more than 4,280 A320 airplanes being sold to airlines around the world, the new production package will ensure long-term contracts for Nikkiso Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus has entered Vietnam since 1990 and it has supplied 59 A320s and 10 A330-200s to Vietnam Airlines – the national flag carrier.
> 
> Vietnam Airlines will be the first airline in Asia to use A350 XWB when it receives the first one in 2015.
> 
> Airbus has also gained huge success in Vietnam with its customer VietJetAir which currently owns 10 A320s. Early this year, the budget airline signed a contract to purchase an additional 100 A320s from the leading aircraft manufacturer in Europe.
> 
> Airbus manufactures spare parts in Vietnam | Vietnam Features


Yeah.. we r getting rich now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah.. we r getting rich now


 No, my friend. Airbus chose a Japanese and Korean company to manufacture the parts, not Vietnam


----------



## Viet

mike2000 said:


> yes, nice city. I have been to several Asian countries: China(several times), Japan, south Korea, Singapore, India, Thailand and Malaysia . So far China(especially shanghai) and Thailand are the 2 countries i enjoyed most.
> 
> Unfortunately haven't been to *Vietnam *yet. I hope to travel there next time i go to China. do you have an idea of how i can get from China to Vietnam by road. I like travelling by car or my bike when i go to Asia. its more appealing. I love Asia. will be happy if you can give me an advice on that. Thanks bro.


the best way to reach Vietnam is by air. there are many daily flights from Chinese major airports.

China and Vietnam will be connected via a 600-kilometer expressway from Kunming, provincial capital of Yunnan, to Hanoi, capital of Vietnam, reducing the car journey to six from 12-plus hours.

I hear that the expressway is ready and is under test run since March 2014. But I am not sure whether the governments of China and Vietnam have concluded the negotiation to allow Chinese registered cars to drive through Vietnam and vice versa.

China-Vietnam expressway expected to open in 2013 - Globaltimes.cn

Noi Bai-Lao Cai highway section opens to traffic -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


----------



## Viet

Mr Second Back said:


> No, I read an advertisement on website in Norway that an language-study exchange is in a Hamburg family, I want to learn *German *talk in daily life, and this family wants to learn Chinese since their son will study in China as an exchange student, and I can have three meals with them. Meanwhile, my wife has some relatives in Hamburg, so we came Germany.


..sounds good to me.

kannst du schon ein wenig deutsch sprechen?


----------



## Mr Second Back

Viet said:


> ..sounds good to me.
> 
> kannst du schon ein wenig deutsch sprechen?


Ja, German language is not strange to me actrally, (French is more difficult, I Think), since Norwegian and Swedish are also two mother tongues for me and German, Norwegian and Swedish have quite a lot similarities


----------



## mike2000

Viet said:


> the best way to reach Vietnam is by air. there are many daily flights from Chinese major airports.
> 
> China and Vietnam will be connected via a 600-kilometer expressway from Kunming, provincial capital of Yunnan, to Hanoi, capital of Vietnam, reducing the car journey to six from 12-plus hours.
> 
> I hear that the expressway is ready and is under test run since March 2014. But I am not sure whether the governments of China and Vietnam have concluded the negotiation to allow Chinese registered cars to drive through Vietnam and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info bro. i'm sure the next time i visit Asia, the road will be opened and running. i hoping to travel to China next year or 2016. will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Second Back

Viet said:


> ..sounds good to me.
> 
> kannst du schon ein wenig deutsch sprechen?


I also consider when I had child, I will send my child to East Asia for the ground education, learing Chinese language and culture(ground education in East Asia is the best in the whole world), and then, after junior high school, send back to
Jazz, Captain Slow and Richard Hammond has experienced an unforgetable travel in Vietnam

Jazz, Captain Slow and Richard Hammond has experienced an unforgetable travel in Vietnam


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah.. we r getting rich now



I think u could be richt with your bussines gold trading.

I'm still full cash now, how about you when VN stock market is sided way ?


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I think u could be richt with your bussines gold trading.
> 
> I'm still full cash now, how about you when VN stock market is sided way ?


Ah, I only keep ITA and its not so bad. still need more time to learn abt stock market. But I think we will open more room for Japan investors soon and our stock market will raise up again 

I think our stock will raise up next week



ViXuyen said:


> No, my friend. Airbus chose a Japanese and Korean company to manufacture the parts, not Vietnam


But the workers r VNese, right ? if we can keep good relationship with JP-EU, then once day, I think they will let us to manufacture it .


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Ah, I only keep ITA and its not so bad. still need more time to learn abt stock market. But I think we will open more room for Japan investors soon and our stock market will raise up again
> 
> I think our stock will raise up next week
> 
> 
> But the workers r VNese, right ? if we can keep good relationship with JP-EU, then once day, I think they will let us to manufacture it .



Yes, ITA is still going up. My wife keep huge amount SHB too, she don't let me touch to her acount to do short sells. she is very huppy for 7,5 % benefit for year 2013. She has a dream to change our car from Hundai I30 to Japan Toyota Yaris.

more room for foreigner investors ETF funds should be increased a cash flow, but we could get risk when they could suddenly withdraw their money from market. So why PM delay to sign the approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Yes, ITA is still going up. My wife keep huge amount SHB too, she don't let me touch to her acount to do short sells. she is very huppy for 7,5 % benefit for year 2013. She has a dream to change our car from Hundai I30 to Japan Toyota Yaris.
> 
> more room for foreigner investors ETF funds should be increased a cash flow, but we could get risk when they could suddenly withdraw their money from market. So why PM delay to sign the approval.


Yeah, so we need to tight up the good relationship with Japan to make sure that JP investors wont suddently withdraw the money from our stock market.

I think the stock market will be more stable at Quater 4 of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Just read on the news, Vietnam Central Bank has announced that Vietnam's current forex reserve is $35 billion usd. Damn, we went from a low base of about $1 billion in 2002 to $35 billion in 2014.  If we can reach $100 billion by the end of this decade; that would be awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ViXuyen said:


> Just read on the news, Vietnam Central Bank has announced that Vietnam's current forex reserve is $35 billion usd. Damn, we went from a low base of about $1 billion in 2002 to $35 billion in 2014.  If we can reach $100 billion by the end of this decade; that would be awesome


$35b is not much. I had expected a higher figure.

*China opens first forex trading centre on border with Vietnam*
*PTI* [ Updated 27 Apr 2014, 19:25:16 ]









*Beijing: *China has opened a currency trading center, the first of its kind in the country, on the China- Vietnam border to end rampant illegal private forex trading.

The ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) Currency Business Center, will allow direct convertibility of the Chinese yuan and the Vietnamese Dong.

The center, the first of its kind in China, will boost convenience for business people in the border areas, said Zhang Xiaogao, general manager of the International Business Department of the Agricultural Bank of China’s (ABC) Guangxi branch.

It could help end rampant illegal private currency trading, he said.

The center has been initiated by the ABC in Dongxing City of south China’s Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

Exchanges between the two currencies had to be conducted via the US dollar in local banks, contributing to traders that provide illegal services of direct RMB-Dong exchanges in the cross-border region, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

Pan Yong, a professor with Business School of Guangxi University, said that owing to lack of supervision, border merchants and tourists were likely to be cheated by private currency traders with counterfeit money.

”These ‘bank stalls’ challenge the country’s foreign exchange management,” he said.

Pan said that the center is a more secure and convenient way to exchange money, which will be a big blow to private currency traders.

China was Vietnam’s largest trade partner in 2013 with total turnover reaching USD 50.21 billion, up 22 per cent year-on-year, according to statistics from the Vietnam Customs.

In 2013, Vietnam spent USD 36.95 billion for imports from China, up 28.4 per cent, while it bought USD 13.26 billion worth of goods to China, up seven per cent year-on-year.


----------



## Viet

another real estate project: $2 billion complex for 2A area in the Thu Thiem New Urban Area in Ho Chi Minh City’s district 2, to be built by Lotte Consortium – a joint venture between Korea’s Lotte and Japanese investors. the master plan expects to be finished this year.

Lotte gets nod to build $2 billion Smart Complex | Read the Latest Real Estate and Property News including Vietnam









Rechoice said:


> Yes, ITA is still going up. My wife keep huge amount SHB too, she don't let me touch to her acount to do short sells. she is very huppy for 7,5 % benefit for year 2013. She has a dream to change our car from Hundai I30 to Japan Toyota Yaris.
> 
> more room for foreigner investors ETF funds should be increased a cash flow, but we could get risk when they could suddenly withdraw their money from market. *So why PM delay to sign the approval*.


No, the PM has approved the establishing of state-run derivate market (futures and options).

Nhandan newspaper - English version - Vietnam to launch derivatives market in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

interesting: the governement says, by the end of 2013, 4,000 urban development projects occupying over 102,000 hectares of land and costing an estimated $211b are on the way. now the authority considers to suspend licensing new commercial housing projects.

real estates in Hanoi’s old quarter cost more than Tokio central business districts... Crazy 

by the time when all these existing and new projects are constructed, Vietnam would look more like Hong Kong 






Ministry seeks to suspend licensing new commercial housing projects - News VietNamNet


----------



## ViXuyen

Guys, support Viet tivi series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fukuoka

I see Vietnam are still making low quality films, nothing have changed much finally


----------



## Viet

faster than some but still very behind of the top countries


Speed slower than Vietnam and Cambodia - Nation | The Star Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

General Statistics Office Of Vietnam






Social and economic situation in four months of 2014 (30/04/2014) in per cent

Total increased retail sales of goods and serrvices: +10.5
Increased rate of total export turnover: +16.9
Increased rate of total import turnover: +13.7
Increased rate of foreign visitors: +27.3
Increased rate of investments under State Budget compared with yearly plan of 2014: +27.5
Increased rate of CPI in the 4 beginning months, 2014 compared with same period in 2013: +4.73


----------



## NiceGuy

Fukuoka said:


> I see Vietnam are still making low quality films, nothing have changed much finally


Its still a good history film for VN kids, we r proud of our heroes . China should make a history film in 1978 to show how coward Chinese is when Mr. Deng bow down and begged for economy support from Japan instead of cheap and fake movie about killing Japanese in 1945.






View similar images
More from this photographer
Download comp
*Visit Of Deng Xiaoping To Tokyo, Japan In October, 1978.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

4G internet speed won't be implemented after 2015 and before 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

NiceGuy said:


> Its still a good history film for VN kids, we r proud of our heroes . China should make a history film in 1978 to show how coward Chinese is when Mr. Deng bow down and begged for economy support from Japan instead of cheap and fake movie about killing Japanese in 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View similar images
> More from this photographer
> Download comp
> *Visit Of Deng Xiaoping To Tokyo, Japan In October, 1978.*


I'am not talking about the story but the way the films is realized my friend

Your films have too few actions and quite static


----------



## NiceGuy

Fukuoka said:


> I'am not talking about the story but the way the films is realized my friend
> 
> Your films have too few actions and quite static


More action will come when the battle of Dien Bien Phu start . Before that battle, the film only describe about the plan , the preparation of VNese , the will and the reason why we accept the challenge of French army in Dien Bien Phu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

NiceGuy said:


> More action will come when the battle of Dien Bien Phu start . Before that battle, the film only describe about the plan , the preparation of VNese , the will and the reason why we accept the challenge of French army in Dien Bien Phu.


Actually we don't have the impression that it's a war, it looks like staged


----------



## NiceGuy

Fukuoka said:


> Actually we don't have the impression that it's a war, it looks like staged


Thats why Chinese is not smart in real battle . China only have 1 tactic: Human wave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

Fukuoka said:


> Actually we don't have the impression that it's a war, it looks like staged



What do you in France ? film star or producer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

NiceGuy said:


> Thats why Chinese is not smart in real battle . China only have 1 tactic: Human wave


Everybody know that Ho Chi Minh studied the chinese guerilla



> The Vietcong, following the example of Chinese guerillas before them


Battlefield:Vietnam | Guerrilla Tactics



EastSea said:


> What do you in France ? film star or producer ?


Do you need to be a NASA scientist to talk about science?


----------



## NiceGuy

Fukuoka said:


> Everybody know that Ho Chi Minh studied the chinese guerilla
> 
> 
> Battlefield:Vietnam | Guerrilla Tactics


Wrong, we have been master in Guerrilla warfare since Mongol invasion to Great Viet. Seem like Chinese who fled to VN and begged for protection that time learned from us, after that they went back to China and used that tactic to defeat Mongol

VN is the only country that use perfectly Guerrilla warfare since 12 century until now. China is just a student of us in this type of warfare.



> Unbothered by this, Kublai ordered his 100,000 man army to invade Dai Viet, a mistake he would soon regret. At first the Mongolian Army would see great successes, even conquering the Vietnamese capitol of Thăng Long (Hanoi). When it seemed that all was lost, the Vietnamese turned to a great general named Trần Hưng Đạo to repel the invaders. Knowing that he could not fight muzzle to muzzle against the mighty Mongol Army with a force of untrained, poorly equipped peasants, *Tran Hung Dao devised a campaign of guerrilla warfare to slowly weaken and destroy the Mongol*s
> Lock, Stock, and History, 700 years before the Vietnam War —- Tran Hung Dao...


HCM came to China only to seek for support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

NiceGuy said:


> Wrong, we have been master in Guerrilla warfare since Mongol invasion to Great Viet. Seem like Chinese who fled to VN and begged for protection that time learned from us, after that they went back to China and used that tactic to defeat Mongol
> 
> VN is the only country that use perfectly Guerrilla warfare since 12 century until now. China is just a student of us in this type of warfare.
> 
> 
> HCM came to China only to seek for support.


Actually you've learnt from China the communist organization and propaganda strategies.

And some tactics are specific to you, like blending in the jungle and what we can call terrorist actions


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Fukuoka said:


> Everybody know that Ho Chi Minh studied the chinese guerilla



You crazy? Chinese favorite strategy is *"Human Wave"*, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastSea

Fukuoka said:


> Do you need to be a NASA scientist to talk about science?



No. If you are living in 12. District of Paris, I could see you in next time when I visit my relatives and we can discuss about business only: how to import chinese consumer products to France and Vietnam.


----------



## Fukuoka

EastSea said:


> No. If you are living in 12. District of Paris, I could see you in next time when I visit my relatives and we can discuss about business only: how to import chinese consumer products to France and Vietnam.


I'am more in the 13


----------



## Viet

4-day TPP free trade negotiation in Saigon

12 countries: Australia, Brunei, Chile, Canada, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore, the US and Vietnam.


----------



## Viet

_Samsung, the world's largest manufacturer of smartphones running on an Android operating system, is likely to shift 80% of its smartphone manufacturing capacity to Vietnam, according to market analysts._

Samsung may move phone manufacturing to Vietnam: analyst｜Companies｜Business｜WantChinaTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

*Trade surplus rises to over US$2 billion*
(VOV) - Vietnam enjoyed a US$2.05 billion trade surplus in the first four months of the year, the General Statistics Office of Vietnam (GSO) announced on May 15.


FDI sector helps maintain national trade surplus
US$4.5 bil quarterly trade surplus with US
Trade surplus hits over US$1.08 billion in Q1
Overall, exports in the first four months notched up 18.9% year-on-year to US$46.51 billion while imports jumped up 12.2% to US$44.46 billion.

The trade surplus outpaced by nearly three-fold the figure of US$683 million previously estimated by the Vietnam Ministry of Planning and Investment.






The country’s exports in April alone climbed to US$13.07 billion while imports tallied US$12.26 billion, creating a trade surplus of US$810 million for the month.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) enterprises continue to account for the high growth in exports. They grossed US$28.94 billion in revenue for first four months, a year-on-year increase of 23%, comprising more than 62% of the country’s total exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

Skyline is rising

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soryu

*Vietnam to get biggest loan from ASEAN infrastructure fund*

MANILA Fri May 23, 2014 6:01am EDT

May 23 (Reuters) - Vietnam is set to get the biggest loan so far from the ASEAN Infrastructure Fund (AIF), set up by Southeast Asian nations and the Asian Development Bank to boost infrastructure development in the region, AIF board members said on Friday.

Also, the AIF is looking to increase its $500 million capital via a bond issue in 2016 or 2017, with regional central banks as possible investors, Bambang Brodjonegoro, Indonesia's vice minister of Finance and chairman of the AIF, told Reuters on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on East Asia.

The board of the AIF approved this week a pipeline of projects to be financed from the fund, including a $100 million loan to a power transmission project for Vietnam, said Ramesh Subramaniam, deputy director general of the Asia Development Bank's Southeast Asia department and AIF board member. He said the projects would be submitted for ADB board approval in July.

The power project will be the single biggest under AIF financing, he said. The ADB will lend another $200 million and the Vietnamese government will finance the rest of the project's total required financing of about $380 million.

The AIF, funded by equity from members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) and the ADB, was created in 2012 to lend about $300 million a year to infrastructure projects.

But with infrastructure needs in Southeast Asia projected at $60 billion a year until 2020, there is a need to increase the AIF's capital base.

The fund is preparing for credit rating analyses that will support a successful bond sale that could attract the central banks of China, Japan, South Korea and other countries, Brodjonegoro said. A bigger capital will allow it to also lend to the private sector or state-owned enterprises undertaking public-private partnership projects. (Reporting by Rosemarie Francisco and Siegfrid Alegado; Editing by Ron Popeski)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

*Foreign manufacturers maintain faith in Vietnam despite riots*

By Nguyen Phuong Linh and Donny Kwok


May 19 (Reuters) - Most large companies operating in industrial parks hit by anti-China riots in Vietnam last week have resumed operations, underscoring the irresistible pull of the country as a low-cost manufacturing hub with a relatively skilled workforce.

Manufacturing has increasingly shifted away from China in recent years as wages there are climbing and there is a growing shortage of labour. The speed with which companies have returned to work in Vietnam's industrial parks, which were the focus of rioting just last week, demonstrates the economic draw of doing business in the country, despite the risks.

The riots, which erupted after protests over disputed territory in the South China Sea, had sparked speculation that foreign investors could flee the country, but most say they have no plans to do so.

Vietnam has about 200 industrial parks and they have been a major driver of the country's economic growth, accounting for more than 30 percent of exports and attracting around $110 billion in foreign direct investment.

"Vietnam is one of the most attractive places to do manufacturing. It's a combination of people who are skillful and a good work force that is diligent and competent, and also wage levels that are competitive compared to the rest of Asia," Jerry Shum, a spokesman for Yue Yuen Industrial Holdings Ltd , told Reuters on Monday.

Operations at Yue Yuen, a $4.7 billion company that makes footwear for the likes of Nike Inc and Adidas , had returned to normal after production was temporarily suspended last week, he added.

Companies from Taiwan, Singapore and Hong Kong told Reuters that their investment strategy in Vietnam was unchanged, even though state-run Chinese media said Hanoi's commitment to foreign investors was in doubt.

Some business officials, in particular those from Taiwan, said they had stepped up security at factory facilities, with China Steel Corporation tightening measures at dormitories for its Taiwan and Chinese staff.

BACK TO BUSINESS

Eighty percent of the 326 factories at two Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Parks in the south that were hit by the violence have resumed operations, the parks' operators said. They are run by a joint venture between Vietnam's Becamex IDC Corporation and a Singapore consortium led by Sembcorp Development, part of Sembcorp Industries Ltd.

Taiwan's Formosa Plastics Group, one of the companies worst affected by the anti-China riots, told Reuters on Monday that work at its steel facility in central Vietnam had partially resumed and it hoped all operations would return to normal as soon as possible.

It would also seek compensation from the Vietnamese government for damages to its facilities, it added, although it did not provide details.

A spokesperson for Taiwan contract manufacturer Hon Hai Precision Co Ltd, which makes parts for Apple Inc's iPhone, iPad and laptops, said operations would return to normal from Tuesday and there were no changes to its plans in Vietnam.

Fabric maker Texhong Textile Group said in a statement in Hong Kong that operations at its Vietnam facilities had "substantially" returned to normal and there had been no material disruption.

Texhong Textile had halted production last week after its facilities were damaged, triggering a drop in its shares.

Singapore's Keppel Corp, which has been in Vietnam for about two decades, said its long-term strategy had not changed and it was business as usual for the company.

While most companies were focusing on resuming operations, it was clear the riots had dented sentiment among some Taiwan businesses, which bore the brunt of the damage.

Many of the rioters mistook Taiwanese companies to be owned by mainland Chinese.

"Apart from our factories and facilities being destroyed, the most damage is the sentiment of not only Taiwanese investors and labour, but also their families," Serena Liu, chairwoman of Taiwanese business association in Vietnam, said, bursting into tears at a business forum in Hanoi.

Ten percent of Taiwanese investors had already left the country as they were scared, she added, although she did not provide details and it was unclear if they had left for good. (Additional reporting By Michael Gold in TAIPEI, Yimou Lee in HONG KONG, Yong Ren Toh in SINGAPORE; Writing by Anne Marie Roantree; Editing by Raju Gopalakrishnan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Country Risk

*Anti-Chinese riots in Vietnam unlikely to have significant economic or commercial impact despite escalating maritime dispute*

IHS Jane's Intelligence Weekly
20 May 2014


*Key Points*

The anti-China riots were the largest and most violent in Vietnam since the 1979 border war with China.
The scale of violence suggests that the Vietnamese authorities - while regularly allowing peaceful patriotic protests - were not prepared for the scale of the violent backlash against businesses, and are now taking firm measures to prevent further violence, by detaining a large number of protesters for inciting violence, and address investors' concerns.
IHS assesses the near-term economic impact on Vietnam will be very limited given that production is likely to resume quickly at the affected sites. Although a short-lived drop in Chinese investment in Vietnam is probable, it is more likely to delay commitment to new projects than lead to the cancellation of existing projects.


Updated : 5/26/2014 12:13:06 PM
*Honda Vietnam to launch 10 new motorbike models*





(VOV) - Honda Vietnam has announced that it will launch ten new motorbike models in fiscal year ending March 2015, aiming to turn Vietnam into the “hub” of the motorbike world.

The company unveiled that it aims to sell two million motorbikes during the year increasing its sales volume to US$247 million, up 166% over the prior year.

Honda Vietnam currently has two fully operational factories in Vietnam. A third is expected to be put into operation this coming October capable of producing 2.5 million motorbikes per annum. 




Updated : 5/26/2014 12:00:00 PM
*Rosneft, PetroVietnam sign contract for oil supplies*





(VOV) - At the St. Petersburg International Economic Forum on May 24, the Russian Rosneft Oil and Gas Group and Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (PetroVietnam) signed an agreement including major terms for long-term oil supplies to Dung Quat Oil Refinery in Vietnam. 

The signing ceremony was chaired by Russian President Vladimir Putin. Under the agreement, Rosneft will provide Dung Quat Oil Refinery with 6 million tonnes of ESPO oil per year via Kozmino terminal from now till 2039.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

a Singapore company (SUTL Corporation Pte Ltd) wants to invest $2.5b for a yacht club in Phu Yen province 

Singapore company expands operation in Vietnam | VOV Online Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

ViXuyen said:


> Skyline is rising


where's this?


----------



## ViXuyen

PetroVietnam's worldwide operation


----------



## ViXuyen

New oil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

I have said this many times before: any conflicts with China is a golden opportunity for Vietnam stop our trade deficits with them. Today, my point is being brought up by major Viet newspaper like Thanh Nien 


Biến động ở biển Đông là “cú hích” giảm nhập siêu Trung Quốc | Chính trị - Xã hội | Thanh Niên Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eazzy

I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.

I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.


----------



## Viet

vtnsx said:


> where's this?


Hanoi. the highest building is keangnam tower.


----------



## tbquestion

Viet said:


> Hanoi. the highest building is keangnam tower.


nice buildings. How close is Hanoi from the Chinese border?


----------



## Edison Chen

ViXuyen said:


> Skyline is rising


Vietnam > India in city construction


----------



## Bastion-P

eazzy said:


> I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.
> 
> I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.


"Stop" is not possible. But, thanks to the oil rig, the determination to reduce the dependence on trade with China has become strongest ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

The skyline of Ha Noi is going to get denser with the upcoming projects like Tay Ho Tay and The Manor Central Park and countless other projects are underconstruction as I write this.....so stay tuned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ViXuyen said:


> I have said this many times before: any conflicts with China is a golden opportunity for Vietnam stop our trade deficits with them. Today, my point is being brought up by major Viet newspaper like Thanh Nien
> 
> 
> Biến động ở biển Đông là “cú hích” giảm nhập siêu Trung Quốc | Chính trị - Xã hội | Thanh Niên Online


more important than stop trading is to increase selling our goods to China to narrow the deficit.



tbquestion said:


> nice buildings. How close is Hanoi from the Chinese border?


some 160km


----------



## Rechoice

My office is very near frm this bulding, it is under accomplishing works,

*Lotte Center Hanoi is a skyscraper under construction in Hanoi, Vietnam. This tower will have 65 floors and features a modern architectural style. The architect of the tower is Callison, an American company.*

*Alternative names* Hanoi City Complex
*Type* Office, Shopping, Convention Center
*Construction started* 2010
*Completed* 2014
*Height*
_Roof_ 267 m (876 ft)
_Top floor_ 267 m (876 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

Rechoice said:


> My office is very near frm this bulding, it is under accomplishing works,
> 
> *Lotte Center Hanoi is a skyscraper under construction in Hanoi, Vietnam. This tower will have 65 floors and features a modern architectural style. The architect of the tower is Callison, an American company.*
> 
> *Alternative names* Hanoi City Complex
> *Type* Office, Shopping, Convention Center
> *Construction started* 2010
> *Completed* 2014
> *Height*
> _Roof_ 267 m (876 ft)
> _Top floor_ 267 m (876 ft)


I'll be working in one of those buildings as a CEO soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

eazzy said:


> I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.
> 
> I fully support any Vietnamese move to stop trade with China. It will show how much China is important to Viet economy.


Thank you for the support.

Thank you for the support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Ministry of Planning and Investment (MPI) says Vietnam oversea investment is totalled US$17.7 billions in 56 countries .

The State Bank of Viet Nam reported to have received US$10 billion in the first four months of 2014, raising the total foreign reserves to $35 billion. The central bank's Governor Nguyen Van Binh also announced in the government's April meeting that if taking into account the potential, the reserves probably amounted to $45 billion.

Coca-Cola on June 12 announced the inauguration of two new facilities.


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

HCM Securities Corporation (HSC) has valued Mobifone at about US$3.4 billion for IPO.






Samsung invests additional $1b in the Samsung Bac Ninh Hi-Tech Complex: Samsung Display Co, Ltd.





Intel Products Vietnam has revealed that it plans to double locally-sourced material value within this year, from $11 million.


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


this news may be of your interest 

VN is in the final stage of selecting the builder for the second nuclear power plant (VN has an ambitious plan of building 14 units with total capacity of 16,000MW). Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is one of the bidders.

Each plant unit costs $5b.

Nuclear plant technology offered | Investing | Funds and Investment Management

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> this news may be of your interest
> 
> VN is in the final stage of selecting the builder for the second nuclear power plant (VN has an ambitious plan of building 14 units with total capacity of 16,000MW). Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is one of the bidders.
> 
> Each plant unit costs $5b.
> 
> Nuclear plant technology offered | Investing | Funds and Investment Management


What Vietnam truly need is Nuclear Fusion technology. Which is the latest technology to create virtually almost limitless energy by harnessing the energy similar to that produced by the sun. Say hello to "ITER" google this and find out more.

Vietnam also need to master the art of Artificial Inteligence and Robotics as well as get more into Space Technology and develop defense systems that would dominate the air space from invaders. Also master the art of Nanotech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Samsung affiliate company granted license for 1 bln USD project in Vietnam - CCTV News - CCTV.com English

*Samsung affiliate company granted license for 1 bln USD project in Vietnam*
Editor: _ Ren Zhongxi _丨Xinhua

07-02-2014 20:04 BJT

_ 
Share this: [URL='http://english.cntv.cn/2014/07/02/ARTI1404302541793665.shtml#']Share on twitter Share on facebook__ Share on sinaweibo Share on email More Sharing Services 

Font size: _
HANOI, July 2 (Xinhua) -- Samsung Display, an affiliate of South Korean-based Samsung corporation, was granted license on Wednesday for its project worth one billion U.S. dollars in Vietnam's northern Bac Ninh province.

The project focuses on research and development, manufacturing and assembling of high definition display, including curved screen, for electronic devices.

The project will provide products for Samsung hi-tech complex in northern Bac Ninh and Thai Nguyen provinces, as well as for exports, reported Bao Dau Tu (Vietnam Investment Review), an online newspaper of the Ministry of Planning and Investment on Wednesday.

The construction of the project is expected to start in July, 2014 while production is scheduled in the first quarter of 2015.

With this project, the total investment of Samsung in Vietnam will be increased to about 6.8 billion U.S. dollars.

According to the management unit of a Bac Ninh-based industrial zone, in 2013, export revenue of Samsung in Bac Ninh reached 23.9 billion U.S. dollars.

[/URL]


Jlaw said:


> Vietnam lies. Vietnam fake news. Your economy is collapsing


Lies and fake are something you probably have personal experience with.


----------



## tbquestion

visom said:


> Samsung affiliate company granted license for 1 bln USD project in Vietnam - CCTV News - CCTV.com English
> 
> *Samsung affiliate company granted license for 1 bln USD project in Vietnam*
> Editor: _ Ren Zhongxi _丨Xinhua
> 
> 07-02-2014 20:04 BJT
> 
> 
> _Share this: __Share on twitter Share on facebook Share on sinaweibo Share on email More Sharing Services _
> 
> _Font size: _
> HANOI, July 2 (Xinhua) -- Samsung Display, an affiliate of South Korean-based Samsung corporation, was granted license on Wednesday for its project worth one billion U.S. dollars in Vietnam's northern Bac Ninh province.
> 
> The project focuses on research and development, manufacturing and assembling of high definition display, including curved screen, for electronic devices.
> 
> The project will provide products for Samsung hi-tech complex in northern Bac Ninh and Thai Nguyen provinces, as well as for exports, reported Bao Dau Tu (Vietnam Investment Review), an online newspaper of the Ministry of Planning and Investment on Wednesday.
> 
> The construction of the project is expected to start in July, 2014 while production is scheduled in the first quarter of 2015.
> 
> With this project, the total investment of Samsung in Vietnam will be increased to about 6.8 billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> According to the management unit of a Bac Ninh-based industrial zone, in 2013, export revenue of Samsung in Bac Ninh reached 23.9 billion U.S. dollars.
> 
> 
> Lies and fake are something you probably have personal experience with.


No lies, Vietnam offer them no corporate tax payment for 30 yrs. First in the world!


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> Vietnam lies. Vietnam fake news. Your economy is collapsing



dream of our enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Rechoice said:


> dream of our enemy.


Your enemy is yourself. Inflation at 10% a year. Soon you can using viet dong as toiltet paper. Told you, vietnam news all fake.


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> Your enemy is yourself. Inflation at 10% a year. Soon you can using viet dong as toiltet paper. Told you, vietnam news all fake.



10 % inflation ? You are liar.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Rechoice said:


> 10 % inflation ? You are liar.



No, it's not 10%, it's 18.7% in 2011. @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

StarCraft_ZT said:


> No, it's not 10%, it's 18.7% in 2011. @Jlaw


I was using the five year average. But is worse is deflation. Vietnam is experiencing that in 2014. It means their economy is tanking. That one good year they had was a fluke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> I was using the five year average. But is worse is deflation. Vietnam is experiencing that in 2014. It means their economy is tanking. That one good year they had was a fluke.


The inflation will fix itself eventually, I can't say the same for your mental well being. Go troll elsewhere, this is for economy news only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

StarCraft_ZT said:


> No, it's not 10%, it's 18.7% in 2011. @Jlaw





Jlaw said:


> I was using the five year average. But is worse is deflation. Vietnam is experiencing that in 2014. It means their economy is tanking. That one good year they had was a fluke.



why you don't say the figure for 100 year ?


----------



## Jlaw

Rechoice said:


> why you don't say the figure for 100 year ?


Prodigal son, oh prodigal son lol

Vietnam sees deflation in March after consistent decelerations | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Vietnam sees deflation in March after consistent decelerations


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> *Inflation at 10% a year*. Soon you can using viet dong as toiltet paper. Told you, vietnam news all fake.





> Vietnam sees *deflation in March *after consistent decelerations



How stupid are you ? you troll on inflation or deflation ?

base on your link, it stated:


"After decelerating in the first two months of the year, consumer prices fell by 0.44 percent in March.
Four out of the 11 goods in the basket measured by the consumer price index saw price declines, according to the Hanoi-based General Statistics Office.
Food and food services saw the largest fall of 0.96 percent.
Housing and building materials prices followed at 0.74 percent.
*The net inflation rate in the first three months has been 0.82 percent, the lowest rate in several years*."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Rechoice said:


> How stupid are you ? you troll on inflation or deflation ?
> 
> base on your link, it stated:
> 
> 
> "After decelerating in the first two months of the year, consumer prices fell by 0.44 percent in March.
> Four out of the 11 goods in the basket measured by the consumer price index saw price declines, according to the Hanoi-based General Statistics Office.
> Food and food services saw the largest fall of 0.96 percent.
> Housing and building materials prices followed at 0.74 percent.
> *The net inflation rate in the first three months has been 0.82 percent, the lowest rate in several years*."


 
Hey it was your country man who wrote it. Take it up with him. Don't worry, I got more bad news coming your way.

First Vietnam is in inflation mode, now they are in deflation mode. Nothing wrong with inflation as long as your GDP increase matches it, but it doesn't , so you're screwed. Now along comes deflation, which is worse than inflation. Means your economy is contracting. Stay tune, Vietnam economy is going to crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## areal

even the inflation rate is true, not as usual, faked, it will say nothing, as one of main supports of Viet Nam economy, the trade or economic connection with China, has been weakened, i can see no good view for Viet Nam, either politics or economy.
one word, desperate, more and more.
reason: because in all neighbored countries of China, the national policy of Vietnam most sucks.


Rechoice said:


> How stupid are you ? you troll on inflation or deflation ?
> 
> base on your link, it stated:
> 
> 
> "After decelerating in the first two months of the year, consumer prices fell by 0.44 percent in March.
> Four out of the 11 goods in the basket measured by the consumer price index saw price declines, according to the Hanoi-based General Statistics Office.
> Food and food services saw the largest fall of 0.96 percent.
> Housing and building materials prices followed at 0.74 percent.
> *The net inflation rate in the first three months has been 0.82 percent, the lowest rate in several years*."


----------



## Rechoice

Jlaw said:


> Hey it was your country man who wrote it. Take it up with him. Don't worry, I got more bad news coming your way.
> 
> First Vietnam is in inflation mode, now they are in deflation mode. Nothing wrong with inflation as long as your GDP increase matches it, but it doesn't , so you're screwed. Now along comes deflation, which is worse than inflation. Means your economy is contracting. Stay tune, Vietnam economy is going to crash.





areal said:


> even the inflation rate is true, not as usual, faked, it will say nothing, as one of main supports of Viet Nam economy, the trade or economic connection with China, has been weakened, i can see no good view for Viet Nam, either politics or economy.
> one word, desperate, more and more.
> reason: because in all neighbored countries of China, the national policy of Vietnam most sucks.



I said that this is wet dream of our enemy, ha ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

*Public debt may exceed state revenues by 25% this year*

By Lam Thanh | dtinews.vn | April 28, 2014 05:18 PM







 
Vietnam's public debt may be 25% more than the country’s total state revenues this year and it may climb to 30% in coming years, said Dr. Tran Dinh Thien, head of the Vietnam Institute of Economics.







_Dr. Tran Dinh Thien, head of Vietnam Institute of Economics _

Thien announced his projection during a recent two-day economic forum, where he added that bad debt and public debt have formed a "bottleneck" and represent the biggest challenge to the Vietnamese economy.

According to Thien, there is still a lack of reliable risk assessment on bad and public debt, and there is a huge discrepancy between the released numbers and the reality of these debts in Vietnam.

Recently it was revealed that public debt accounted for 55.7% of the country’s GDP, still considered a safe level, while regulations cap it at 65%. This has created a misperception of the national public debt. Thien pointed out that, If the debt of state-owned enterprises, which is not guaranteed by the government, and debt taken on for public construction works were included, the country's total debt would account for 100% of the GDP.

Thien also noted that Vietnam is facing the risk of public debt growing at a faster rate than the GDP. At the same time, the governments ability to repay remains limited.

He cited figures on the rise of public debt in Vietnam in the period between 2010 and 2014. This year, the country will have to pay VND209 trillion (USD9.9 billion) of its debt, which may surpass the country’s total revenues for the year.

Thien suggested that the government speed up revision of the laws on public debt and state-owned enterprises as well as the equitization of private companies.

Public debt may exceed state revenues by 25% this year | DTiNews - Dan Tri International, the news gateway of Vietnam

_________________________________
Told you there's bad news coming. Vietnam already spend more than what they make, your economy is going to crash!

Unlike your daddy US who can print money and not devalue their currency, Vietnam cannot do so without further devaluing their currency. Vietnam fake economy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danny2014

Jlaw, you are quite obsessed with Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Danny2014 said:


> Jlaw, you are quite obsessed with Vietnam.


My vietnamese friends love talking bullshit on Chinese threads. At least I'm not talking BS but back it up with articles relevant to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

Jlaw said:


> My vietnamese friends love talking bullshit on Chinese threads. At least I'm not talking BS but back it up with articles relevant to this thread.



Here is biggest bullshxt in China.

*China's Debt: How Serious Is It?*

*In a report ordered by China’s State Council last June, the country’s National Audit Office reported in December that the debts of China’s local governments had increased to RMB 17.9 trillion ($3.0 trillion) by the end of June 2013. This amount, which includes contingent liabilities and debt guarantees, represents a 70 percent increase from the RMB 10.7 trillion ($1.8 trillion) owed by the country’s local governments at the end of 2010.*

read more here.
China's Debt: How Serious Is It? - Forbes

Does the explosion of local government debt in China mean that the country has a debt problem? If so, how serious is it? Does it threaten China’s economy?

Before these questions can be answered, China’s local government debt must be viewed first in relation to China’s GDP, and then in relation to the debt levels that exist in other countries.

Because the central government is ultimately responsible for all local-level debts in China, local debt must be added to central government debt to come up with a total government debt/GDP ratio. *Andy Rothman*, China Macro Strategist for CLSA, puts this ratio at 53.5 percent for 2012 – up from 43.5 percent in 2010, 44.1 percent in 2009, and 32.9 percent in 2005. Compared to the United States and most developed European countries where government debt levels are near 100 percent of GDP, China’s government debt/GDP ratio is not exceptionally high. For this reason, as well as the fact that China’s economic growth rate, while slowing, remains significantly faster than most of the rest of the world, Andy concludes that China’s total government debt is high but manageable in the near term.

However, government debt is just one component of a country’s indebtedness. A country’s “total debt” includes government debt, as well as the debt of financial institutions, non-financial businesses and households. According to the China Balance Sheet 2013 released by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS), China’s total debt amounted to RMB 111.6 trillion ($18.3 trillion) at the end of 2012, which was 215.7 percent of that year’s GDP. Of this amount, corporate debt equaled 113.5 percent of GDP; government debt, 53.5 percent; household debt, 31.1 percent; and financial sector debt, 17.6 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## areal

wow, China is in deep debt, so, next time, Viet Nam PM and president are not necessary to go to Beijing for begging money.


EastSea said:


> Here is biggest bullshxt in China.
> 
> *China's Debt: How Serious Is It?*
> 
> *In a report ordered by China’s State Council last June, the country’s National Audit Office reported in December that the debts of China’s local governments had increased to RMB 17.9 trillion ($3.0 trillion) by the end of June 2013. This amount, which includes contingent liabilities and debt guarantees, represents a 70 percent increase from the RMB 10.7 trillion ($1.8 trillion) owed by the country’s local governments at the end of 2010.*
> 
> read more here.
> China's Debt: How Serious Is It? - Forbes
> 
> Does the explosion of local government debt in China mean that the country has a debt problem? If so, how serious is it? Does it threaten China’s economy?
> 
> Before these questions can be answered, China’s local government debt must be viewed first in relation to China’s GDP, and then in relation to the debt levels that exist in other countries.
> 
> Because the central government is ultimately responsible for all local-level debts in China, local debt must be added to central government debt to come up with a total government debt/GDP ratio. *Andy Rothman*, China Macro Strategist for CLSA, puts this ratio at 53.5 percent for 2012 – up from 43.5 percent in 2010, 44.1 percent in 2009, and 32.9 percent in 2005. Compared to the United States and most developed European countries where government debt levels are near 100 percent of GDP, China’s government debt/GDP ratio is not exceptionally high. For this reason, as well as the fact that China’s economic growth rate, while slowing, remains significantly faster than most of the rest of the world, Andy concludes that China’s total government debt is high but manageable in the near term.
> 
> However, government debt is just one component of a country’s indebtedness. A country’s “total debt” includes government debt, as well as the debt of financial institutions, non-financial businesses and households. According to the China Balance Sheet 2013 released by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS), China’s total debt amounted to RMB 111.6 trillion ($18.3 trillion) at the end of 2012, which was 215.7 percent of that year’s GDP. Of this amount, corporate debt equaled 113.5 percent of GDP; government debt, 53.5 percent; household debt, 31.1 percent; and financial sector debt, 17.6 percent.


----------



## Jlaw

EastSea said:


> Here is biggest bullshxt in China.



*Vietnam Quadrillion Dollar in Debt*

Vietnam can't pay its public debts: economist
By *Nguyen Hang*, Thanh Nien News

May 28, 2014 16:12 Email Print




Statistics about Vietnam's public debt on the Global Debt Clock
*RELATED NEWS*

*Ministry warns about Vietnam’s capacity to pay public debt *
*The public tightens its belt, but public debt rises*
Experts urge gov’t, SOE reform as Vietnam debt pressing[/paste:font]
Vietnam government allays fears about public debt[/paste:font]
Without effective investments, Vietnam has no reliable resources with which to repay its growing public debt, Do Thien Anh Tuan, a lecturer at the Fulbright Economics Teaching Program, told _Thanh Nien_ newspaper.
On Sunday, the Global Debt Clock maintained by The Economist magazine described Vietnam’s public debt as nearly US$81.5 billion or 47.8 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP). 
The debt increases by 11 percent every year.
Tuan said the state's annual income, mainly drawn from taxes and fees, represents one of its main resources for paying the debt.
But the income has been falling.
According to a recent report published on the website of Vietnam's Customs Department, the state's revenues were equivalent to just 27.3 percent of its GDP in 2010 and only 22.9 percent of last year's GDP. This year, that figure is expected to be just 18.5 percent.
In fact, Vietnam always operates in a deficit as its revenues are never enough to cover its spending. Every year, the government sets a ceiling for its expected annual debt. 
Last year, the ceiling was 4.8 percent of GDP; this year it rose to 5.3 percent.
Spending part of the state's reduced income paying off its debts will cut into other expenses, like investments, Tuan said.
If the situation continues, the debt and its interest will eventually “eat up” the state's revenues, he said.
The economist quoted a debt statement issued by the Ministry of Finance last October as saying that in 2012, Vietnam paid nearly $2.7 billion in interest and over $4 billion on original debts, making the total debt payment equivalent to nearly 16 percent of the state’s 2012 revenues.
That rate increased to over 20 percent this year after the government planned to spend nearly VND208.9 trillion ($9.88 billion) on debt and interest payments, he said.
On the other hand, the government has had to increasingly borrow to pay off its maturing short-term loans.
This year, for instance, it plans to borrow VND367 trillion ($17.36 billion), of which some VND70 trillion ($3.31 billion) will be spent paying debts that are currently due.
However, Tuan said, Vietnam cannot continue to do so, because the “golden rule” is that the government should invest borrowed money, not spend it.
“Investments create new income to pay off debt. But, in our case, investments are not effective.”
He further explained that the method of “taking on new loans to pay old debts” seems to leave the scale of the debt virtually unchanged and shows that Vietnam's creditworthiness is decreasing.
Naturally, the country's lenders are demanding increased interest rates on its current loans as “financial distress costs.”
As Vietnam’s public debt rises due to the government’s continued failure to reform its administrative system and public sector, the costs are going up as well, Tuan said.
“The public debt's burden is on the government, but in reality it weighs us all down, and it is getting heavier.”
According the Global Debt Clock, with the 90.6-million-strong population, Vietnam’s public debt per person has hit $901.05, four times higher than it was 10 years ago.
During a legislative session last week, many lawmakers urged the government to submit detailed reports on public debt, including how loans (particularly official development assistance) have been allocated and how the government plans to pay them off.
They also expressed their concern about Vietnam’s public debt levels.
The government has repeatedly affirmed that its debts remain well within the safety range of 65 percent of its GDP; but, many local economists argue that it would far exceed that limit if Vietnam followed international accounting standards.
*Foreign debt woes*
Tuan said that in terms of domestic debt, the government can never go bankrupt. “Theoretically,” it can always increase taxes to generate income and print more cash, although both solutions pose threats to the economy.
But, in order to pay external debt, the government has to accumulate foreign currency, leaving its capacity to pay off its debts dependent on its foreign currency reserves, he said.
The economist was not positive about the Vietnam's all-time high of $35 billion in foreign currency, which Governor Nguyen Van Binh of the State Bank of Vietnam, announced at the end of last month.
“It is actually a kind of debt,” Tuan said.
He explained that Vietnam's trade deficit helps bring in more foreign currencies but also increases foreign debt.
In the short-term, Vietnam can pay its external debt with its foreign currency reserves.
That option will prove impossible in the long term, however, so long as the trade deficit continues, he said.
Tuan said a country’s ability to pay foreign debt is determined by its capacity to make globally competitive products. Such products, increase imports and bring back foreign currency that the country actually owns and can use to pay its debts.
In an article published by the Ministry of Finance in February, Nguyen Thanh Do, director of the ministry’s Department for Debts and Foreign Finance Management, estimated that Vietnam’s external debts hit $69 billion at the end of 2013, or 39.5 percent of its GDP.
"With Vietnam's current [economic] situation, we cannot sleep [without worrying about debts]," Tuan said.


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> My vietnamese friends love talking bullshit on Chinese threads. At least I'm not talking BS but back it up with articles relevant to this thread.


Well we apologize that some of our members are trolls, but that doesn't mean you should stoop down to their level by doing the same thing.


----------



## EastSea

Jlaw said:


> *Vietnam Quadrillion Dollar in Debt*
> 
> Vietnam can't pay its public debts: economist
> By *Nguyen Hang*, Thanh Nien News
> 
> May 28, 2014 16:12 Email Print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics about Vietnam's public debt on the Global Debt Clock
> *RELATED NEWS*
> 
> *Ministry warns about Vietnam’s capacity to pay public debt *
> *The public tightens its belt, but public debt rises*
> Experts urge gov’t, SOE reform as Vietnam debt pressing[/paste:font]
> Vietnam government allays fears about public debt[/paste:font]
> Without effective investments, Vietnam has no reliable resources with which to repay its growing public debt, Do Thien Anh Tuan, a lecturer at the Fulbright Economics Teaching Program, told _Thanh Nien_ newspaper.
> On Sunday, the Global Debt Clock maintained by The Economist magazine described Vietnam’s public debt as nearly US$81.5 billion or 47.8 percent of the gross domestic product (GDP).
> The debt increases by 11 percent every year.
> Tuan said the state's annual income, mainly drawn from taxes and fees, represents one of its main resources for paying the debt.
> But the income has been falling.
> According to a recent report published on the website of Vietnam's Customs Department, the state's revenues were equivalent to just 27.3 percent of its GDP in 2010 and only 22.9 percent of last year's GDP. This year, that figure is expected to be just 18.5 percent.
> In fact, Vietnam always operates in a deficit as its revenues are never enough to cover its spending. Every year, the government sets a ceiling for its expected annual debt.
> Last year, the ceiling was 4.8 percent of GDP; this year it rose to 5.3 percent.
> Spending part of the state's reduced income paying off its debts will cut into other expenses, like investments, Tuan said.
> If the situation continues, the debt and its interest will eventually “eat up” the state's revenues, he said.
> The economist quoted a debt statement issued by the Ministry of Finance last October as saying that in 2012, Vietnam paid nearly $2.7 billion in interest and over $4 billion on original debts, making the total debt payment equivalent to nearly 16 percent of the state’s 2012 revenues.
> That rate increased to over 20 percent this year after the government planned to spend nearly VND208.9 trillion ($9.88 billion) on debt and interest payments, he said.
> On the other hand, the government has had to increasingly borrow to pay off its maturing short-term loans.
> This year, for instance, it plans to borrow VND367 trillion ($17.36 billion), of which some VND70 trillion ($3.31 billion) will be spent paying debts that are currently due.
> However, Tuan said, Vietnam cannot continue to do so, because the “golden rule” is that the government should invest borrowed money, not spend it.
> “Investments create new income to pay off debt. But, in our case, investments are not effective.”
> He further explained that the method of “taking on new loans to pay old debts” seems to leave the scale of the debt virtually unchanged and shows that Vietnam's creditworthiness is decreasing.
> Naturally, the country's lenders are demanding increased interest rates on its current loans as “financial distress costs.”
> As Vietnam’s public debt rises due to the government’s continued failure to reform its administrative system and public sector, the costs are going up as well, Tuan said.
> “The public debt's burden is on the government, but in reality it weighs us all down, and it is getting heavier.”
> According the Global Debt Clock, with the 90.6-million-strong population, Vietnam’s public debt per person has hit $901.05, four times higher than it was 10 years ago.
> During a legislative session last week, many lawmakers urged the government to submit detailed reports on public debt, including how loans (particularly official development assistance) have been allocated and how the government plans to pay them off.
> They also expressed their concern about Vietnam’s public debt levels.
> The government has repeatedly affirmed that its debts remain well within the safety range of 65 percent of its GDP; but, many local economists argue that it would far exceed that limit if Vietnam followed international accounting standards.
> *Foreign debt woes*
> Tuan said that in terms of domestic debt, the government can never go bankrupt. “Theoretically,” it can always increase taxes to generate income and print more cash, although both solutions pose threats to the economy.
> But, in order to pay external debt, the government has to accumulate foreign currency, leaving its capacity to pay off its debts dependent on its foreign currency reserves, he said.
> The economist was not positive about the Vietnam's all-time high of $35 billion in foreign currency, which Governor Nguyen Van Binh of the State Bank of Vietnam, announced at the end of last month.
> “It is actually a kind of debt,” Tuan said.
> He explained that Vietnam's trade deficit helps bring in more foreign currencies but also increases foreign debt.
> In the short-term, Vietnam can pay its external debt with its foreign currency reserves.
> That option will prove impossible in the long term, however, so long as the trade deficit continues, he said.
> Tuan said a country’s ability to pay foreign debt is determined by its capacity to make globally competitive products. Such products, increase imports and bring back foreign currency that the country actually owns and can use to pay its debts.
> In an article published by the Ministry of Finance in February, Nguyen Thanh Do, director of the ministry’s Department for Debts and Foreign Finance Management, estimated that Vietnam’s external debts hit $69 billion at the end of 2013, or 39.5 percent of its GDP.
> "With Vietnam's current [economic] situation, we cannot sleep [without worrying about debts]," Tuan said.



*China’s Growing Debt Problem *

One of the most telling economic events since the financial crisis has gone almost entirely unnoticed. A few weeks ago, China had its first corporate-bond default. The company in question, a solar-energy-equipment firm called Shanghai Chaori, was small, private, highly leveraged and not very important. But the default speaks volumes about the state of the world’s second largest economy. China is in the middle of a debt crisis the likes of which we haven’t seen since the fall of Lehman Brothers. Chaori’s default was tiny by comparison. It couldn’t make a payment on a $163 million bond; Lehman owed $613 billion when it folded. But it’s the tip of an iceberg that is now nearly double the size of China’s GDP. By allowing Chaori to go bust, the Chinese signaled they’re no longer in denial about the problem.

U.S. Stepping Up Scrutiny of China’s Military MovesInto the Wild Blue Yonder'No Guarantees': Coyotes Rule Lawless Waystation NBC NewsBritney Spears' 'Alien' Without Auto-Tune Is Not Meant To Be HeardHuffington PostMiscarriage Amid the Rubble: Gazans Cower Under Attacks NBC News
That matters in a country in which statistics are precooked and every economic move, even the run-up in debt itself, is planned. Back in December 2008, I met in Beijing with Jiang Jianqing, the head of ICBC, China’s largest financial institution. He acknowledged that the massive government stimulus program that was put in place to cope with the global slowdown would result in a higher percentage of bad Chinese loans. After all, when Beijing says, “Lend,” state-owned banks ask, “How much?” even if borrowers aren’t creditworthy. China’s biggest banks wrote off more than twice the level of bad loans last year as they did in 2012.

no surprise given the size of China’s debt bubble. Over a year ago, Ruchir Sharma, head of emerging markets for Morgan Stanley Investment Management, pointed out that China was pumping out credit faster than any other country. The problem: much of it went into dubious public-sector investment (unneeded rail lines and housing projects) rather than productive private enterprises. Five years ago it took just over a dollar of debt to create a dollar of economic growth in China. Today it takes four dollars of debt to create a dollar of growth. Those are crisis numbers by any standard.

A financial crisis in China isn’t the same as one in the U.S. For one, Chinese debt is almost completely Chinese-owned. A large chunk of it is in the public sector, and the central government, which holds some $4 trillion in reserves, can bail out firms at will. Indeed, as the Conference Board’s China economist Andrew Polk points out, they’ve done that more than 20 times in the past two years, a measure of how long the crisis has been brewing. “It will be difficult for China to have a Lehman moment,” he says, “because China can always find a buyer of last resort somewhere in the state system.”

That sounds good, but it also means China can let its debt crisis fester. That will only make things worse in the long run, increasing moral hazard and slowing economic growth, which may be as low as 5% this year. (That’s down from double digits a few years back.) Worse, the government is already using those figures as a reason to backtrack on its recent promises to reform the economy. Beijing is now talking about more stimulus to keep the country’s growth rate up around the 7% it says is needed to keep unemployment from reaching dangerous levels. China’s leaders fear unemployed masses taking to the streets: historically in the Middle Kingdom, those sorts of events tend to end with people being paraded around and then shot.

Trouble is, the argument that more debt is needed to keep unemployment down no longer holds water. As Sharma points out, every percentage point of GDP growth now creates around 1.7 million new jobs–up from 1.2 million a decade ago. Also, fewer young people are coming into the workforce as the population ages. That means even 5% growth would likely keep the Chinese economy stable. So why isn’t the country doing more to deflate its debt bubble and change its economic model? Because as in the U.S., the political and economic elite have little impetus to change a system that has made them fantastically wealthy.

That’s the real economic risk factor in China right now. While Beijing may allow firms like Chaori, which are not systemically important, to go under in order to convince people that it’s grappling with the debt issues, provincial governments and state-owned companies are still too big to fail. That might not result in a Lehman Brothers moment. But it will make it harder and harder for the country to move to its next stage of economic development, which, given that China has represented about a third of global growth since the 2008 financial crisis, has implications for us all. Will China be a drag or a boon to the global economy? Perhaps more than at any other time since the country began its transition to capitalism some 30 years ago, the answer is as blurry as the air in Beijing.

*China’s Growing Debt Problem - TIME*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## visom

*Việt Nam lẽ ra phải có mức thu nhập trên 7.000 USD/người*
22/07/2014 02:25




Tin tức
6
Bình luận

Fanpage Thanh Niên
Tôi Viết

*Nếu VN thực sự quyết liệt cải cách để nâng cao chỉ số về năng lực cạnh tranh, thu nhập đầu người sẽ cao hơn hiện nay rất nhiều.*






Mất quá nhiều thời gian làm thủ tục thuế là một trong những hạn chế làm giảm năng lực cạnh tranh quốc gia của VN - Ảnh: Ngọc Thắng

Nhận định đó được các chuyên gia đưa ra tại hội thảo về chỉ số xếp hạng môi trường kinh doanh của VN do Viện Nghiên cứu quản lý kinh tế trung ương (CIEM) phối hợp với Tổ chức USAID (Mỹ) tổ chức hôm qua ở Hà Nội.

Ông Olin McGill, chuyên gia của USAID đã tỏ ý ngạc nhiên khi theo tính toán của Ngân hàng Thế giới (WB), thu nhập bình quân đầu người ở VN chỉ là 1.400 USD/năm. Bởi theo ông, ở vị trí xếp hạng môi trường cạnh tranh 99/189 nền kinh tế, bình quân thu nhập ở VN lẽ ra phải ở mức trên 7.000 USD/người.

*Nhiều chỉ số rất kém*

Cụ thể, theo ông Olin McGill, trong xếp hạng môi trường cạnh tranh 189 nước năm 2014 (do WB công bố), các nước trong nhóm xếp hạng từ 1 đến 30 có thu nhập bình quân đầu người (chỉ số GNI) là 35.155 USD, nhóm từ 31 - 60 có GNI là 20.642 USD, nhóm nước xếp hạng từ 91 - 120 có GNI là 7.545 USD. “VN xếp hạng thứ 99, như vậy, mức chênh lệnh thu nhập bình quân thực tế theo tính toán của WB với mức thu nhập phổ biến của các nước trong bảng xếp hạng này lên tới 6.145 USD”, ông Olin McGill nói.







VN xếp hạng thứ 99, như vậy, mức chênh lệnh thu nhập bình quân thực tế theo tính toán của WB với mức thu nhập phổ biến của các nước trong bảng xếp hạng này lên tới 6.145 USD






*Ông Olin Mcgill*, _chuyên gia của USAID_
Các chuyên gia của USAID, CIEM… nhận định dù đứng ở vị trí 99 nhưng nhiều chỉ số cạnh tranh của VN không thực sự tốt và nó kéo lùi mức thu nhập bình quân đầu người của VN.

Theo TS Nguyễn Đình Cung, Viện trưởng CIEM, vừa qua, Chính phủ đã ban hành Nghị quyết (NQ) số 19/NQ-CP (ngày 18.3.2014) về những nhiệm vụ, giải pháp cải thiện môi trường kinh doanh, nâng cao năng lực cạnh tranh quốc gia. Tuy nhiên, “ở một số bộ, ngành, các chương trình hành động để cải thiện môi trường kinh doanh rất chung chung. NQ 19 đưa ra 19 chỉ tiêu và các phương pháp cụ thể nhưng một số bộ không nhắm vào phương pháp và chỉ tiêu nào cả. Tôi chỉ thấy Bộ Tài chính và Bộ Kế hoạch - Đầu tư có vài chỉ tiêu về khởi sự kinh doanh, bảo vệ lợi ích nhà đầu tư là tương đối đúng theo NQ này, còn các bộ khác thì không", ông Cung nói.

Chuyên gia Olin McGill chỉ ra một số chỉ số quan trọng của VN có thứ hạng rất kém như chỉ số tiếp cận nguồn điện (156/189), chỉ số bảo vệ nhà đầu tư (157/189), chỉ số thành lập doanh nghiệp (143/189), chỉ số nộp thuế (149/189)… nên dù có một số chỉ số tạm ổn như giao dịch thương mại qua biên giới (65/189), đăng ký quyền sở hữu tài sản (51/189)... nhưng thứ hạng môi trường kinh doanh của VN vẫn bị kéo xuống khá sâu.

“Về nộp thuế thì quá kinh khủng. Mất hơn 800 giờ nộp thuế/năm với doanh nghiệp là vấn đề rất nghiêm trọng. Ngay ở những nước gọi là kém về vấn đề này, thường cũng chỉ mất 300 giờ/năm thôi. Thời gian làm thủ tục cho bảo hiểm xã hội (BHXH) mất 335 giờ/năm... Nếu vi tính hóa quy trình nộp thuế, BHXH, tôi cho rằng, có những khoản, mục sẽ giảm từ 12 lần còn 1 lần; thủ tục đi làm thuế thu nhập doanh nghiệp cũng có thể giảm từ 5 lần xuống 1”, ông McGill nói.

Hay ở chỉ số tiếp cận nguồn điện, theo ông McGill, VN có quá nhiều thủ tục như xin giấy phép đào đường, xin phép cơ quan quản lý phòng cháy chữa cháy, đơn vị duyệt trạm biến thế phụ… Đó là những thủ tục không cần thiết ở hầu hết các nước khác. Vì khi xin giấy phép xây dựng thì cơ quan cấp phép sẽ có trách nhiệm lo các thủ tục. “Trong 5 thủ tục của chỉ số tiếp cận nguồn điện theo tôi có thể bỏ đi 3. Thời gian làm thủ tục này từ 115 ngày có thể giảm xuống còn 40 ngày, nhờ đó thứ hạng của VN về chỉ số này đang từ 146/189 có thể lên được 43/189”, ông McGill phân tích.

*Cải cách không khó nếu quyết tâm*

Đó là nhận định của ông Olin McGill. Theo ông, nhờ sự kiên trì, quyết liệt cải cách, Malaysia, Gruzia đã có những thay đổi ngoạn mục trên bảng xếp hạng cạnh tranh (Malaysia từ thứ hạng 28 năm 2006 đã lên thứ hạng 6/189, Gruzia từ vị trí 112 năm 2006 đã lên hạng 8/189) đạt mức tăng trưởng kinh tế rõ rệt trong những năm qua.

Theo TS Nguyễn Đình Cung, nhiều hạn chế nền kinh tế đã không được nhìn nhận đúng nguyên nhân là do quản lý yếu kém mà lại được giải thích quanh co bằng các lý do khác không xác đáng cũng là nguyên nhân làm chậm cải cách. Đại diện Tổng cục Hải quan thì nêu một khó khăn là thu nhập của cán bộ ngành hải quan còn thấp dù đã nâng lên 2 lần. Vấn đề này được ông Olin McGill đồng tình. “Để cải cách, ở nhiều nước, ví dụ như Malaysia, New Zealand, Canada… họ có chính sách cải thiện thu nhập, lương bổng của cán bộ, công chức đồng thời có chính sách, quy trình rõ ràng để phát hiện những cán bộ, công chức không trung thực để phạt, sa thải ra khỏi bộ máy”, ông Olin McGill nói.

Sắp tới, CIEM sẽ tiến hành thêm nhiều hội thảo, tọa đàm khác sâu hơn về từng chủ đề: nộp thuế, tiếp cận điện… để tổng hợp các ý kiến, đề xuất, trình cơ quan có thẩm quyền để ban hành các chính sách, quyết định cụ thể, xử lý từng vấn đề để cải thiện môi trường kinh doanh.

*Mạnh Quân*

>> Làm ruộng ở quê tôi thu nhập đầu người chỉ được 25 ngàn đồng/tháng
>> VN lên kế hoạch thu nhập bình quân đầu người đạt 2.100 USD vào năm 2015
>> Năm 2009, thu nhập bình quân đầu người Hà Nội trên 1.700 USD
>> 5 năm, thu nhập bình quân đầu người tăng 70,7%


----------



## BoQ77

Thursday, July 24, 2014
* Ho Chi Minh City awards metro contract *
Written by David Briginshaw



THE Management Authority for Urban Railways (Maur) in Ho Chi Minh City has awarded a contract to the Shimizu Maeda Joint Operation, Japan, to construct a section of the city's first metro line.

The Yen 23.7bn ($US 232m) contract is for Package 1B of a 2.6km underground section of Line 1 between Ben Thanh Market and Ba Son Shipyard. Package 1B comprises the section from Opera House to Ba Son Shipyard, which is nearly 2km long and includes the construction of a four-level station to a depth of 40m at Opera House. Work is expected to start in August and will take 56 months to complete.
The design of Ben Thanh Market station is being revised but should be completed soon to allow the contract for Package 1A from there to Opera House to be awarded before the end of the year.

Construction of the17km elevated section between Ba Son and Suoi Tien is already underway following the award of a contract to the Sumitomo Cienco 6 joint venture in August 2012.

The total cost of the project is $US 2.5bn, of which 88% is being funded by Japan.

Test running on the entire 19.7km line is expected to start in 2019 with opening scheduled for 2020.


----------



## BoQ77

* Intel markets first ‘Made-in-Vietnam’ CPU Haswell *
(VOV) - Intel Products Vietnam on July 29 launched its first CPU Haswell manufactured at HCM City-based assembly and testing plant.

The plant is not only the first semiconductor facility in Vietnam but manufactures Intel’s central processing units (CPU) with the brand Haswell *expecting to account for 80% of the global market share.*





Intel announced the release of CPU Haswell made in Vietnam on July 29 (Photo:VGP)
Sherry Boger, General Manager of Intel Products Vietnam, said the Haswell debut was an event of great significance for Intel, and the HCM City plant is on track to meet its set targets, contributing to the group’s assembly and testing capacity globally.

Vietnam is currently an attractive investment destination for foreign businesses, including Intel in particular, she said, adding Intel has received great support from relevant Vietnamese agencies since the project got off the ground.

Intel Products Vietnam was initially designed to manufacture chipsets for laptops and mobile devices. It later launched Atom SoC (System on a Chip) in late 2013 and now CPU Haswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eazzy

Nice.


----------



## BoQ77

eazzy said:


> Nice.



Intel plant has been operating over 10 years in Vietnam


----------



## Kyle Sun

Intel is dying.


----------



## BoQ77

Kyle Sun said:


> Intel is dying.



What's the CPU in your laptop?


----------



## visom

Kyle Sun said:


> Intel is dying.


No... Intel is doing just fine. You also forgot that intel is the #1 GPU maker as well (almost every motherboard has an intel integrated chipset).


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> What's the CPU in your laptop?


Intel.

And Intel is dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Kyle Sun said:


> Intel.
> 
> And Intel is dying.


Who is winning?


----------



## Kyle Sun

TejasMk3 said:


> Who is winning?


Qualcomm or some other ARM company.



visom said:


> No... Intel is doing just fine. You also forgot that intel is the #1 GPU maker as well (almost every motherboard has an intel integrated chipset).


Intel is shutting down more and more FAB.

Tell me why.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Kyle Sun said:


> Intel.
> 
> And Intel is dying.



I have to agree. With Smartphones grabbing PC market share due to their browsers Intel certainly isn't seeing their base expanding.

Sort of like how console games wiped out the PC game market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

visom said:


> No... Intel is doing just fine. You also forgot that intel is the #1 GPU maker as well (almost every motherboard has an intel integrated chipset).


Yes ,Intel is still a giant but it is dying . The same reason with Nokia.


----------



## BoQ77

A decade ago, Vietnam was only a minor link in the global electronic supply chain. But last year, the country’s gross revenue from *electronic exports exploded to US$38 billion*, according to statistics from the International Trade Centre (ITC).

Although the figure could not compare to China’s revenue of US$560 billion,* it helped Vietnam rank among the top 12 electronic exporters in the world.*

In fact, many electronic manufacturers have shifted their investment from China to Vietnam due to less favourable conditions in China, such as aging population and rising labour costs.

Although China is predicted to continue being the world’s factory in the future, it is no longer the top venue for lower-cost manufacturing and assembling industry. This trend will benefit many Southeast Asian countries, including Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand and the Philippines, which have an abundant labor force and low labor costs.

This has resulted in many large electronic businesses shifting their investment trend towards emerging and promising markets, particularly Vietnam, which *is said to have achieved the highest electronic export growth in the world.*

Samsung is one of the top investors in Vietnam. It has invested billions of US dollars in smartphone plants. Intel and LG have also poured almost $1 billion in Vietnam while other investors have pumped hundreds of millions of US dollars into this market.

According to Technomy, Vietnam has a more convenient geographical position than other Southeast Asian nations. They also cite as pluses Vietnam’s proximity to China which allows them to* better utilize pre-existing supply chains and the fact that Vietnam faces fewer natural disasters.*

*Growing domestic demand also entices foreign manufacturers. *

“Many electronics manufacturers seek more than low-cost labour when they choose a location for production. They also look for countries that can emerge as large domestic markets. Vietnam seems to have all the right ingredients for that to happen,” said Glenn Maguire, chief economist for the Asia-Pacific region at ANZ Bank.

Maguire also said that Vietnam offers other advantages as well, including a good electricity supply and improving transport infrastructure. The country also appears stable politically.


----------



## TejasMk3

Peter C said:


> Sort of like how console games wiped out the PC game market share.



That is actually a myth. I remember reading articles about PC gaming dying as far back as 1992. But in reality consoles were being bought by people who did not have a pc, and hence were never part of the PC market to begin with.Console games have always been for the more casual crowd, while pcs are for the slightly more hardcore. since consoles ended up being mainstream, and the equivalent of gaming, people started to think that PC gaming was dying. 

If anything the market for pcs have expanded with f2p suff coming out.The two most played games today are PC games (Dota and LoL), and consoles themselves are becoming more like PCs in many ways nowadays.


----------



## jammersat

So vietnam is like israel?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TejasMk3 said:


> That is actually a myth. I remember reading articles about PC gaming dying as far back as 1992. But in reality consoles were being bought by people who did not have a pc, and hence were never part of the PC market to begin with.Console games have always been for the more casual crowd, while pcs are for the slightly more hardcore. since consoles ended up being mainstream, and the equivalent of gaming, people started to think that PC gaming was dying.
> 
> If anything the market for pcs have expanded with f2p suff coming out.The two most played games today are PC games (Dota and LoL), and consoles themselves are becoming more like PCs in many ways nowadays.



Game companies are obviously in it for the money. I have never owned a Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo console and I am an ex-pc gamer (don't have time for games anymore).

When you have a relatively powerful system that is owned by millions and is exactly the same hardware setup for those millions you are going to target them first. With PC development you have so many combinations of setups to contend with you have a whole room of test rigs and you still risk a f-up when released.

So you'll target a system that gives you the best chance for success and the best chance of high sales.

Of course if you have something that doesn't need crazy hardware things are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Peter C said:


> Game companies are obviously in it for the money. I have never owned a Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo console and I am an ex-pc gamer (don't have time for games anymore).
> 
> When you have a relatively powerful system that is owned by millions and is exactly the same hardware setup for those millions you are going to target them first. With PC development you have so many combinations of setups to contend with you have a whole room of test rigs and you still risk a f-up when released.
> 
> So you'll target a system that gives you the best chance for success and the best chance of high sales.
> 
> Of course if you have something that doesn't need crazy hardware things are different.


Which is why I quit my $1200+ pc and bought xbone.

I had one time $2000 pc. Over the years, I employed Latest cpu, dual high end gpu with custom cooler, 16 gb ram. Still many bugs.

Now I just play PC games on tablet (surface pro). Some games arent playable but future tablet can play them. All latest games are played on xbone. I'm satisfied that for next 5 years I won't need to upgrade PC and simply live with console that is less buggy and more features friendly.

So yes, Intel is dying. The next version of cpu is already quite delayed. Intel at one time will only be catering to serious pc gamers. Consoles will be choosing AMD due to superior gpu/cpu combo. And smartphones cpu/gpu are getting better every year. New qualcomme cpu/gpu coming this year is faster than ps3 and x360. In future, who knows our smartphones acts as console and we only need controller!


----------



## jammersat

Like the intel slogan says : Vietnam , more thrifty then israel


----------



## Viet

Kyle Sun said:


> Intel is dying.


not really.
for instance, the new Apple macbook series pro retina is equipped with intel haswell CPU 2,6 and 3,1 GHz.

Apple spendiert MacBook Pro Retina-Serie neue Intel Haswell Prozessoren und verdoppelt den Arbeitsspeicher








jammersat said:


> So vietnam is like israel?


it is for us still a long way to go, but the first step is done. yes.


----------



## forcetrip

Intel dying is farfetched but the possibility is still there. Intel hasnt crossed over into major platforms like other chipsets. Snapdragon is the most sort after chip for phones, which is neither for the PC or console. Soon wearable tech is where more complex chips will be needed. Its all a game of volume. Sales will dictate in the next 5 years who will take over the consumer market. So there is still time for intel to diversify and consolidate the market share.


----------



## jammersat

Intel dying is like the united states going bankrupt , it's quite the opposite


----------



## xunzi

Intel is going to be another IBM. Focusing on high-end corporate business rather than commercial business, especially if they fail to get into the mobile world of chip processor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Viet said:


> not really.
> for instance, the new Apple macbook series pro retina is equipped with intel haswell CPU 2,6 and 3,1 GHz.
> 
> Apple spendiert MacBook Pro Retina-Serie neue Intel Haswell Prozessoren und verdoppelt den Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is for us still a long way to go, but the first step is done. yes.


Because current smartphone processor cannot replace the macbook intel power. Intel will stay alive, but much of money will float to other companies. I do think Intel will be used for another decade in Macbook.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Viet said:


> not really.
> for instance, the new Apple macbook series pro retina is equipped with intel haswell CPU 2,6 and 3,1 GHz.
> 
> Apple spendiert MacBook Pro Retina-Serie neue Intel Haswell Prozessoren und verdoppelt den Arbeitsspeicher



You do not understand what i am talking about .

Intel now is still a giant , and many devices still use INTEL Chip but this company makes a great mistake.

Intel underestimates and ignores the mobile market just like Nokia did not follow the "smart" phone.

Now Qualcomm and the other ARM companies are developing PC and server processor .

After that , Qualcomm and the other ARM companies will cut the last cake of INTEL : PC market.

You can check the recipe and process data of those companies , they are almost the same level with INTEL .

Samsung already launched 14nm chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

80 per cent of all Intel haswell CPU will be produced in Vietnam


----------



## Avik274

Kyle Sun said:


> Qualcomm or some other ARM company.
> 
> 
> Intel is shutting down more and more FAB.
> 
> Tell me why.


Qualcomm is really good at mobile computing ..But in Desktop Laptop Intel rules..No one can deny that..


----------



## Kyle Sun

forcetrip said:


> Intel dying is farfetched but the possibility is still there. Intel hasnt crossed over into major platforms like other chipsets. Snapdragon is the most sort after chip for phones, which is neither for the PC or console. Soon wearable tech is where more complex chips will be needed. Its all a game of volume. Sales will dictate in the next 5 years who will take over the consumer market. So there is still time for intel to diversify and consolidate the market share.


Intel almost does not hold any advantage than ARM companies.

And INTEL does not have a cut in mobile market,and I believe mobile is the future .



Avik274 said:


> Qualcomm is really good at mobile computing ..But in Desktop Laptop Intel rules..No one can deny that..


Of course.

But do you notice how many people use PC and how many people use mobile device ?

And what 's the tendency of this two numbers ?

On the other hand , Qualcomm is developing PC and server processor .

What will happen if Qualcomm makes it?



Viet said:


> 80 per cent of all Intel haswell CPU will be produced in Vietnam


Study intel protocol will be very boring..........

Safety safety safety ....

fuzion ...



jammersat said:


> Intel dying is like the united states going bankrupt , it's quite the opposite


Nokia once held the same reputation.


----------



## Viet

Kyle Sun said:


> You do not understand what i am talking about .
> 
> Intel now is still a giant , and many devices still use INTEL Chip but this company makes a great mistake.
> 
> Intel underestimates and ignores the mobile market just like Nokia did not follow the "smart" phone.
> 
> Now Qualcomm and the other ARM companies are developing PC and server processor .
> 
> After that , Qualcomm and the other ARM companies will cut the last cake of INTEL : PC market.
> 
> You can check the recipe and process data of those companies , they are almost the same level with INTEL .
> 
> Samsung already launched 14nm chip.


I agree with you. the future belongs to smartphones and handheld devices. however, PCs will continue to have their place in companies.
Let see if Intel comes out with a new chip.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Viet said:


> I agree with you. the future belongs to smartphones and handheld devices. however, PCs will continue to have their place in companies.
> Let see if Intel comes out with a new chip.


Do you know what kind of recipe INTEL use in Vietnam ?

19nm ?


----------



## BoQ77

Kyle Sun said:


> Do you know what kind of recipe INTEL use in Vietnam ?
> 
> 19nm ?



Haswell maybe 22nm ...

Yes Kyle, you say Intel dying, maybe ... but a decrease share doesn't mean definitely die ... or you think Intel will accept to die without any application of strategy change ?

AMD always behind Intel for decades, but did they die ?


----------



## Viet

Kyle Sun said:


> Do you know what kind of recipe INTEL use in Vietnam ?
> 
> 19nm ?


from the press release, it will be the fourth generation Intel Core processor: 22nm


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> Haswell maybe 22nm ...
> 
> Yes Kyle, you say Intel dying, maybe ... but a decrease share doesn't mean definitely die ... or you think Intel will accept to die without any application of strategy change ?
> 
> AMD always behind Intel for decades, but did they die ?


AMD does not die because INTEL gives a lot of money to it .


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> AMD does not die because INTEL gives a lot of money to it .


exactly, if AMD dies INTEL would have a monopoly position which is why INTEL gave AMD cash.


----------



## BoQ77

terranMarine said:


> exactly, if AMD dies INTEL would have a monopoly position which is why INTEL gave AMD cash.



Kyle said Intel dying, how about AMD and PC/laptop/server industry ?
Marginal profit of SOC for mobile quite tight ... if Intel step a foot on that, they again dominate both PC-based and mobile-based processors.

How about Intel-based Asus Zenfone , is it not a good and cheap phone?


----------



## terranMarine

BoQ77 said:


> Kyle said Intel dying, how about AMD and PC/laptop/server industry ?


It's a form of exaggeration learn to understand, he didn't literally mean INTEL will go out of business.

AMD does not have the money to compete with Intel and Intel could have easily destroyed them but that would lead to anti trust cases in USA and EU. AMD can survive to this day is because they operate in a different niche not just by competing in the processor market alone against Intel plus Intel gave them money. AMD did the right thing with the acquisition of ATI so they can still stay in the competition in the laptop / gaming industry.


----------



## EastSea

in my office, no one can finish his work with Ipad and Iphone. The PC workstation with high speed CPU, but to rendering for some video clip, it works very slow.


----------



## TejasMk3

> So you'll target a system that gives you the best chance for success and the best chance of high sales.



Xboxone sales: 6 million, ps4 sales 9 million, roughly.

PC's with steam : 75 million

Ps2 is the greatest selling console *ever*, at 120 million units sold, (sold, not active...most of the old units are either dead or not in use, the sales mark was reached just 3 years ago, after which production was stopped).

So the largest market is undoubtedly the PC.



Peter C said:


> When you have a relatively powerful system that is owned by millions and is exactly the same hardware setup for those millions you are going to target them first. With PC development you have so many combinations of setups to contend with you have a whole room of test rigs and you still risk a f-up when released.


.

The problem was big during the 90's when there were a huge number of devices and no easy common interface that one could use, but even then the PC was not abandoned.
This was because the PC could do things consoles couldn't, be it raw power, controls and censorship from publishers and just the nature of the market(more mature). Even when games like quake,diablo and starcraft were released for the consoles, they were really bad watered down versions of the original game).

In fact if you think about, the pc market was actually smaller in the 80's to the mid 90's and has grown over the years, while that of consoles has shrunk, There was a time when PC's were considered bad for games, and that it could not produce high quality graphics like mario.  (till carmack came along)

Anyway the problem has been mitigated due to freely available engines that do a lot of the lifting in terms of tech. and these are already tested extensively by middleware makers. Most games made today (either console or pc) are built using some engine (say source or unreal engine, or maybe apis like xna), and it's very easy to make a pc build.
Besides, if it was so much trouble, people would not be investing cash to create PC versions of console games like devil may cry.
If you think about all the big selling games on the PCs they are created using already existing engines (like garys mod, counter strike) or even better, using custom maps (in the case of mobas, initially atleast).

The entire minecraft engine was done by a guy in his bedroom, and became one of the best selling games, and was primarily a pc game, not many technical difficulties there.

A bigger reason for the slight dip amongst publishers was piracy more than anything else. The biggest issue was the over pricing of games and the spread of broadband connections which encouraged people to pirate stuff. This resulted in stuff like root kits, or people delaying release of their games on the PC platform.Piracy again has been reduced a lot due to aggressive pricing on stores and f2p models.
The other reason was big console companies holding off release of games to other platforms by paying big cash and keeping things exclusive. That was a strategy that didnt really work, and most companies prefer to launch to all major platforms.



> Of course if you have something that doesn't need crazy hardware things are different.


Yup this is actually important along with the lowering of price, the lowering of tech requirements. People have now realized that you can make nice looking games that can run on 6-7 year old PCs, as the performance is sufficient, the focus now is on gameplay, immersion and art style over tech backed realism.

Consoles are sort of a niche market now, as hardcore players would prefer the PC, be it, either mobas or fps's or rts (e-sports!), or even quirky indie games. The super casuals would go on to mobiles and tablets, and would get their gaming fix from there/


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam Dollar Bonds Rally After Moody’s Boosts Sovereign Rating*

By Kyoungwha Kim 
Jul 29, 2014 11:51 AM GMT+0200 

Vietnam Dollar Bonds Rally After Moody’s Boosts Sovereign Rating - Bloomberg

Vietnam’s dollar bonds jumped the most in more than a month after Moody’s Investors Service upgraded the country’s sovereign ratings for the first time since 2005, citing a stronger economy.

The government’s issuer and senior unsecured bond ranking was raised one level to B1, the fourth-highest junk grade, with a stable outlook, Moody’s said in a statement today. The long-term foreign-currency bond ceiling was lifted two levels to Ba2 from B1 and the long-term deposit ceiling to B2 from B3.

“Vietnam is in the midst of its third consecutive year of broad macroeconomic stability” helped by stable prices, the ratings company said. “The strengthening of the balance of payments and external payments position has been underpinned by a diversification in the structure of Vietnam’s exports (VEEXTYOY)” toward more electronic goods and away from labor-intensive products, according to the statement.

The yield on the 6.75 percent notes denominated in the U.S currency and due January 2020 declined two basis points, or 0.02 percentage point, to 4.04 percent as of 4:40 p.m. Hong Kong time, according to prices from HSBC Holdings Plc. The extra yield that investors demand over similar-maturity U.S. Treasuries has declined to 205 basis points from its 2014 high of 323 basis points on Feb. 3, data compiled by Bloomberg show.

“The upgrade may spur demand and trading of Vietnamese government bonds,” said Do Ngoc Quynh, head of treasury at Bank for Investment & Development, Vietnam’s second-largest lender by assets. “It would also help reduce borrowing costs.”

The dong was little changed at 21,230 against the U.S. dollar, while the benchmark VN Index (VNINDEX) of shares gained 0.5 percent.

Moody’s also cited a stabilizing operating environment in the banking system and limited risks to the government’s balance sheet as reasons for the upgrade.

*Quickening Growth*

Vietnam’s economy grew 5.25 percent in the second quarter from a year earlier, quickening from the previous quarter’s 5.09 percent expansion, official data showed on June 27, as last month’s currency devaluation improved the outlook for exports.

The State Bank of Vietnam devalued the dong on June 18 to help spur overseas sales after anti-China protests in May halted production at foreign-owned factories and caused Chinese workers to flee. The central bank weakened its reference rate for the currency by 1 percent to 21,246 per dollar.

Exports rose 14.9 percent in the first six months from the same period last year and imports climbed 11 percent, official data show. The trade surplus for the first half was $1.3 billion.

Vietnam’s growth potential is “robust, given an export manufacturing sector that is well-diversified and increasingly oriented toward higher value-added goods,” Standard & Poor’s said last month, while affirming its BB- rating on the nation with a stable outlook.

To contact the reporter on this story: Kyoungwha Kim in Singapore at kkim19@bloomberg.net


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> Kyle said Intel dying, how about AMD and PC/laptop/server industry ?
> Marginal profit of SOC for mobile quite tight ... if Intel step a foot on that, they again dominate both PC-based and mobile-based processors.
> 
> How about Intel-based Asus Zenfone , is it not a good and cheap phone?


INTEL already lags behind the other ARM companies in the field of mobile processor or chip. INTEL ignores the ability of ARM processor.

And the mobile processor market is the future of the semiconductor companies , the most import profit growth point.

The worst of it is ARM chip's ability is going up quickly ,it will possess the same ability of traditional PC processor.

And PC market is the death line of INTEL.

INTEL is the giant of processor , Nokia is used to be the giant of the cellphone.

No one can foresee Nokia will gone in 3 years after this company reached its peak in 2010.

If I said Nokia was dying at 2010, people would see me like a lunatic.

Nokia can die ,so does INTEL.


----------



## BoQ77

Kyle Sun said:


> INTEL already lags behind the other ARM companies in the field of mobile processor or chip. INTEL ignores the ability of ARM processor.
> 
> And the mobile processor market is the future of the semiconductor companies , the most import profit growth point.
> 
> The worst of it is ARM chip's ability is going up quickly ,it will possess the same ability of traditional PC processor.
> 
> And PC market is the death line of INTEL.
> 
> INTEL is the giant of processor , Nokia is used to be the giant of the cellphone.
> 
> No one can foresee Nokia will gone in 3 years after this company reached its peak in 2010.
> 
> If I said Nokia was dying at 2010, people would see me like a lunatic.
> 
> Nokia can die ,so does INTEL.



ARM replace traditional PC processor ? I don't believe it ... x86 compete ARM, I think it can


----------



## ComradeNam

Intel dies in Chinese' dream, but live in reality. Consider 80% of chip market share, if Intel dies the market will collapse. Intel cannot die, can only be replaced, however so far no corporate have the resource to be able to compete with Intel yet.

The Chinese in here just got no idea how much money and scientists needed to have a firm like Intel. Even their Chinese 3 large IT firms Lenovo + Huawai + Xiaomi + bunch other craps are no match for Intel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> ARM replace traditional PC processor ? I don't believe it ... x86 compete ARM, I think it can


ARM companies are working on it , until now this project processes very well.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Congratulations Vietnam. 

@Peter C look below for you.


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> Intel dies in Chinese' dream, but live in reality. Consider 80% of chip market share, if Intel dies the market will collapse. Intel cannot die, can only be replaced, however so far no corporate have the resource to be able to compete with Intel yet.
> 
> The Chinese in here just got no idea how much money and scientists needed to have a firm like Intel. Even their Chinese 3 large IT firms Lenovo + Huawai + Xiaomi + bunch other craps are no match for Intel.


Lenovo Huawei do not produce wafer ,idiot.

You do not even have that kind of craps.

On the other hand , we know well about how hard it is to develop wafer and chip because we already have our own chip although it is much lower level than INTEL, but it is a good start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

You idiot make sure you understood what I was saying before response. I did not say Huawai produce chip. I said Huawei + Lenovo + Xiaomi + other Chinese craps firms all combine still no match for Intel, in term of size, resource, market, investment...etc. I did not say Huawei make chip, idiot.


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> Lenovo Huawei do not produce wafer ,idiot.
> 
> You do not even have that kind of craps.
> 
> On the other hand , we know well about how hard it is to develop wafer and chip because we already have our own chip although it is much lower level than INTEL, but it is a good start.



It's like comparing one company producing engines with another one producing airplanes. His first post already reflects his competence


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> You idiot make sure you understood what I was saying before response. I did not say Huawai produce chip. I said Huawei + Lenovo + Xiaomi + other Chinese craps firms all combine still no match for Intel, in term of size, resource, market, investment...etc. I did not say Huawei make chip, idiot.


Even INTEL is the biggest IT company in this planet , it still can not produce one piece of pork, idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

Vietnam is like a nail in Chinese eyes. They tried get rid of it but they just can't. Look at map of Asia, Vietnam geo is like phucking nail spear on China's ***.


----------



## terranMarine

@Kyle Sun 
Tell him to compare INTEL with China Petrochemical Corporation


----------



## Kyle Sun

terranMarine said:


> @Kyle Sun
> Tell him to compare INTEL with China Petrochemical Corporation


This guy is insane .

Bark on me just because I do not have a positive expect of INTEL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

terranMarine said:


> It's like comparing one company producing engines with another one producing airplanes. His first post already reflects his competence


Huawei is tech firm so Intel. What engine airplanes Huawei produce, Airbus or Boeing engine? What airplanes current use Huawei engine? Chinese copy cat J15? What is Huawei best known for ? produce engine airplanes?

He does not even know what his Chinese firm and start speaking of U.S intel is dying. Only in Chinese's dream.

No wonder, Chinese have to withdraw their Haiyang 981 though the Chinese in here talk about how to nuke Vietnam or teach Vietnam a lesson. Only happen in Chinese's dream. Too many dreams but none has happened so far.


----------



## senheiser

visom said:


> No... Intel is doing just fine. You also forgot that intel is the #1 GPU maker as well (almost every motherboard has an intel integrated chipset).



in 30 years we will all sit in our living room and access the internet and desktop with every device we want connecting via cloud to a server running linux and having none american CPUS as well

china was first
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052970203554104577004431379648156

russia will be second
Yandex.Translate

Intel is doomed, snowden phenomenon will kill them. Only third world countries and European serfs will use American CPUs Russia, China, Japan and Korea will make all their own for their servers


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> Huawei is tech firm so Intel. What engine airplanes Huawei produce, Airbus or Boeing engine? What airplanes current use Huawei engine? Chinese copy cat J15? What is Huawei best known for ? produce engine airplanes?
> 
> He does not even know what his Chinese firm and start speaking of U.S intel is dying. Only in Chinese's dream.
> 
> No wonder, Chinese have to withdraw their Haiyang 981 though the Chinese in here talk about how to nuke Vietnam or teach Vietnam a lesson. Only happen in Chinese's dream. Too many dreams but none has happened so far.


HW is a famous communication device company , let INTEL competes with HW in this field comrade .

And forget to tell you , I worked in INTEL FAB68 until July 2013, I know well about INTEL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

Kyle Sun said:


> This guy is insane .
> 
> Bark on me just because I do not have a positive expect of INTEL.


I dont bark on you, I only laugh on your stupidity and your child's dream. You said Intel is dying then tell me when will it really die? give me a estimate of years. 

Intel dies or lives is no concern of us Viet. We only laugh at your delusional dream.


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> This guy is insane .
> 
> Bark on me just because I do not have a positive expect of INTEL.



 get your whip out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

senheiser said:


> in 30 years we will all sit in our living room and access the internet and desktop with every device we want connecting via cloud to a server running linux and having none american CPUS as well
> 
> china was first
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052970203554104577004431379648156
> 
> russia will be second
> Yandex.Translate
> 
> Intel is doomed, snowden phenomenon will kill them. Only third world countries and European serfs will use American CPUs Russia, China, Japan and Korea will make all their own for their servers



Long way to go...lets not diss independent Companies lets not make every company political just because it is in US own my US citizens. Intel will never be doomed new companies joining is a good sign, you are wrong on one account that third word would stick to intel in my opinion they'll stick to other markets along with linux spin off OS.


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> HW is a famous communication device company , let INTEL competes with HW in this field comrade .
> 
> And forget to tell you , I worked in INTEL FAB68 until July 2013, I know well about INTEL.


 cool, share some of your working experience stories with me


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> I dont bark on you, I only laugh on your stupidity and your child's dream. You said Intel is dying then tell me when will it really die? give me a estimate of years.
> 
> Intel dies or lives is no concern of us Viet. We only laugh at your delusional dream.


I said INTEL is dying . This sentence means INTEL loses the biggest profit growth point : mobile device.

It does not mean INTEL will collapse in short time , but it definitely can not keep so high market share

On the other hand , it does have the possibility of collapse in consideration of Nokia also possessed very high market share.



terranMarine said:


> cool, share some of your working experience stories with me


INTEL always considers "safety first"

it takes time to get familiar with such policy , I mean intel is serious about this .

You can make any kind of normal mistake but you can not violate safety protocol , such as working without lockout/tagout or without a buddy. You will be badge out if you make safety mistake.

And INTEL also very serious about IP, intel spends huge money to train employee and vendors about IP and Safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> INTEL always considers "safety first"
> 
> it takes time to get familiar with such policy , I mean intel is serious about this .
> 
> You can make any kind of normal mistake but you can not violate safety protocol , such as working without lockout/tagout or without a buddy. You will be badge out if you make safety mistake.
> 
> And INTEL also very serious about IP, intel spends huge money to train employee and vendors about IP and Safety.



Kinda exciting working with wafers, would love to have a tour inside a fab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

terranMarine said:


> Kinda exciting working with wafers, would love to have a tour inside a fab


You can have a visit around office area and forget about going inside a fab , you need to finish a lot of training


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> You can have a visit around office area and forget about going inside a fab , you need to finish a lot of training


How long does the training last?


----------



## Kyle Sun

terranMarine said:


> How long does the training last?


It depends on which area are you going to visit. 

Normally , Intel does not allow stranger go inside FAB. Only very very high rank guy can take stranger into a FAB. 

If you are a vendor engineer or INTEL employee, one week study you can go to public area of FAB.

After that you need to further training before you touch any machine or go any other area.


----------



## Jlaw

Kyle Sun said:


> Yes ,Intel is still a giant but it is dying . The same reason with Nokia.


Nokia is on life support.


----------



## ComradeNam

Kyle Sun said:


> I said INTEL is dying . This sentence means INTEL loses the biggest profit growth point : mobile device.
> 
> On the other hand , it does have the possibility of collapse in consideration of Nokia also possessed very high market share.


Intel's primary market is PC/Server and IC Chips. Mobile is only Intel's backyard. Intel does not compete well in Mobile market does not mean it is dying. 

Similar to Toshiba does not do well in Laptop market does not mean it is dying. Laptop is only tiny department of Toshiba corporate. Do you know what Toshiba's primary market? Do google search, save me sometime to teach you Chinese a lesson.

Don't try compare Intel and Nokia. Nokia is not even 1/10 of Intel in term of size and resources. Even if Intel on the verge of collapse (which only happen in Chinese's dream) the U.S. government will rescue like they did with their car industry.


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> Nokia is on life support.


It sure looks that way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> Intel's primary market is PC/Server and IC Chips. Mobile is only Intel's backyard. Intel does not compete well in Mobile market does not mean it is dying.
> 
> Similar to Toshiba does not do well in Laptop market does not mean it is dying. Laptop is only tiny department of Toshiba corporate. Do you know what Toshiba's primary market? Do google search, save me sometime to teach you Chinese a lesson.
> 
> Don't try compare Intel and Nokia. Nokia is not even 1/10 of Intel in term of size and resources. Even if Intel on the verge of collapse (which only happen in Chinese's dream) the U.S. government will rescue like they did with their car industry.


You do not understand what i am talking about , get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ComradeNam

Information of Intel for you Chinese to self-educate.

In 2011, ECONorthwest conducted an economic impact analysis of Intel's economic contribution to the state of Oregon. The report found that in 2009 "the total economic impacts attributed to Intel's operations, capital spending, contributions and taxes amounted to almost $14.6 billion in activity, including $4.3 billion in personal income and *59,990 jobs*."[178] Through multiplier effects, every 10 Intel jobs supported, on average, was found to create 31 jobs in other sectors of the economy.

See the bold, if it dies it will drag the whole silicon valley to hell, let see if the U.S government stand still and watch it die. Unlike GM face many competitors Toyota, Huyndai, Honda...etc. Intel has no real opponent. AMD was brought to its knees. 

Intel is dying, hahaha phucking a joke which only happen in Chinese' dream. Oh I forgot Chinese have to dream to self satisfy themselves because the reality is not what they wish to see.


----------



## Kyle Sun

ComradeNam said:


> Information of Intel for you Chinese to self-educate.
> 
> In 2011, ECONorthwest conducted an economic impact analysis of Intel's economic contribution to the state of Oregon. The report found that in 2009 "the total economic impacts attributed to Intel's operations, capital spending, contributions and taxes amounted to almost $14.6 billion in activity, including $4.3 billion in personal income and *59,990 jobs*."[178] Through multiplier effects, every 10 Intel jobs supported, on average, was found to create 31 jobs in other sectors of the economy.
> 
> See the bold, if it dies it will drag the whole silicon valley to hell, let see if the U.S government stand still and watch it die. Unlike GM face many competitors Toyota, Huyndai, Honda...etc. Intel has no real opponent. AMD was brought to its knees.
> 
> Intel is dying, hahaha phucking a joke which only happen in Chinese' dream. Oh I forgot Chinese have to dream to self satisfy themselves because the reality is not what they wish to see.


I tell you one more word: Qualcomm's market value is higher than INTEL now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Kyle Sun said:


> I tell you one more word: Qualcomm's market value is higher than INTEL now.


He only knows Intel, probably never heard of Qualcomm as he keeps on bragging just how big Intel is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

terranMarine said:


> He only knows Intel, probably never heard of Qualcomm as he keeps on bragging just how big Intel is.


Looks like he does not know Qualcomm is a USA company also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

Qualcomm is just another American semi-conductor and it's primary market is in different sector. Both Intel and Qualcomm will not dumb enough to go war with each other which benefit little but cost billions. As much as I wish these two giant goes against each other which benefit consumers but guess what these capitalists bosses aint dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

your FAB68 closed ? Kyle


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> your FAB68 closed ? Kyle


No. it is still running.

But it is using very very lag behind tech : 60nm and 90nm.

There is some rumor said Hynix will buy this fab.

How many fab in Viet and what kind of tech are they using ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

@Grand Historian 
Check this new fetish above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

senheiser said:


> in 30 years we will all sit in our living room and access the internet and desktop with every device we want connecting via cloud to a server running linux and having none american CPUS as well
> 
> china was first
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052970203554104577004431379648156
> 
> russia will be second
> Yandex.Translate
> 
> Intel is doomed, snowden phenomenon will kill them. Only third world countries and European serfs will use American CPUs Russia, China, Japan and Korea will make all their own for their servers


Everyone thought the same when AMD showed up and completely mopped the floor with Intel's entire CPU line up, only for Intel to come back and do the same to AMD.

30 years is a long time for Intel to transition, CPU's are still widely used at the moment. 

When I was in high school people say the US government want every new car to be a hybrid car
Every New Car Will Be a Hybrid by 2020 | Autopia | WIRED

It's 2014 right now and we are nowhere near that goal.
Hybrid electric vehicles in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The same logic could apply to CPU's, may even be 40 or 50 years.


----------



## visom

There's something I've always wondered about how Vietnamese business and entertainment operates, I don't mean to sound offensive but sometimes it bothers me alot.

Whenever I go to a Japanese or Korean supermarket, it is clean, produce are fresh, lots store variety, everything is displayed neat and nice. Fishes kept inside glass display case to keep the store from smelling. Many people like to shop there (White Americans, Koreans-Americans, Chinese Americans, even Vietnamese Americans)

Whenever I go to a Vietnamese store, everything is bland, not many variety, smells bad sometimes because fishes are put in open display on ice (I'm used to it but many White-Americans hate it), not well kept. ONLY vietnamese people shop there.

I can understand that making the store more well kept is more expensive, but having not so clean store does not help bring in more customers either.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

American restaurants are kept clean, waiters and cashiers are (usually) polite. Often times, new menu items are attended to keep the restaurant new and to attract new customers.

Vietnamese restaurants often have flies in it, waiters and cashiers are too informal. American waiters say "Hi, what would you like today". Vietnamese waiters say "Muon gi?" (What do you want?), sometimes they just don't say anything at all, quietly take my money and handed me change. Same menu items for years. Many Vietnamese businesses where I live (Little Saigon) are starting to close down due to their inability to adapt.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Korean music industry, singers try to sing in tones that sounds more appealing to non-Koreans. Vietnamese sing in this southern/nothern accent that sounds unappealing to many. Koreans hire choreographers and fashion designers from other countries to help with dance moves and outfit. Vietnamese don't do that as much, leaving the singers to wear outfits that even I, a not very fashion conscious person, can tell is horrible.

What I'm trying to get at is why does Vietnamese people not seem to deviate from what they usually do, why do they always want cheap+quantity rather than some quality? Why do they seem to not adapt as fast as the successful American, Koreans, Japanese businesses? As a person who wants to own a business/small company in the future, all these things about my people often bothers me.


----------



## senheiser

visom said:


> Everyone thought the same when AMD showed up and completely mopped the floor with Intel's entire CPU line up, only for Intel to come back and do the same to AMD.
> 
> 30 years is a long time for Intel to transition, CPU's are still widely used at the moment.
> 
> When I was in high school people say the US government want every new car to be a hybrid car
> Every New Car Will Be a Hybrid by 2020 | Autopia | WIRED
> 
> It's 2014 right now and we are nowhere near that goal.
> Hybrid electric vehicles in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The same logic could apply to CPU's, may even be 40 or 50 years.



why are did hybrid cars flopped? Because there enough oil in the world with shale oil and enough enrgy with shale gas, but no one wants a desktop PC that is loud.

Intel and AMD are both american companies no one cares about who will win over the other but a lot of people will care about security of data

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## visom

senheiser said:


> why are did hybrid cars flopped? Because there enough oil in the world with shale oil and enough enrgy with shale gas, but no one wants a desktop PC that is loud.
> 
> Intel and AMD are both american companies no one cares about who will win over the other but a lot of people will care about security of data


Desktop is loud because of CPU? lol
CPU's are found in smart phones and tablets too.


----------



## forcetrip

senheiser said:


> why are did hybrid cars flopped? Because there enough oil in the world with shale oil and enough enrgy with shale gas, but no one wants a desktop PC that is loud.
> 
> Intel and AMD are both american companies no one cares about who will win over the other but a lot of people will care about security of data



Data security will always be a myth till other big countries invest heavily in the ground work needed to make systems from scratch.


----------



## Viet

ComradeNam said:


> Intel dies in Chinese' dream, but live in reality. Consider 80% of chip market share, if Intel dies the market will collapse. Intel cannot die, can only be replaced, however so far no corporate have the resource to be able to compete with Intel yet.
> 
> The Chinese in here just got no idea how much money and scientists needed to have a firm like Intel. Even their Chinese 3 large IT firms Lenovo + Huawai + Xiaomi + bunch other craps are no match for Intel.


hey welcome to the forum!
producing the CPU is a major step for our IT industry.


----------



## BoQ77

Kyle, let define and summarize some facts:
- To Kyle, Intel dying, some Intel Fab must close. for example 2010 opened Fab68 in China would be sold to Hynix. mean that Fab bring no profit or has no order? after just few years of operating
- Intel celebrate the first Haswell CPU made in Vietnam this month, Vietnam facility would provide 80% of global demand for that type of CPU.
-------
1. Is it possible that Intel found new chance on production in Vietnam? it's not discrepancy to close other fabs in China or USA at the same time.


----------



## senheiser

visom said:


> Desktop is loud because of CPU? lol
> CPU's are found in smart phones and tablets too.


desktop is loud because it has hardware, why having hardware if you can stream to devices who are silent? Most of our time on the internet we spent are on application that are streamed, the site youre looking at right now is a stream from servers



forcetrip said:


> Data security will always be a myth till other big countries invest heavily in the ground work needed to make systems from scratch.


russia and china are, japan also used for its latest super server CPUs made by fujitsu


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> @Grand Historian
> Check this new fetish above


A new NiceGuy wannabe. He sounds angry.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Peter C said:


> I have to agree. With Smartphones grabbing PC market share due to their browsers Intel certainly isn't seeing their base expanding.
> 
> Sort of like how console games wiped out the PC game market share.



Smartphones can replace laptops in the near future?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Smartphones can replace laptops in the near future?



No, smartphones are cutting into laptop marketshare.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Peter C said:


> No, smartphones are cutting into laptop marketshare.


So why did you agree with Kyle Sun's statement "Intel is dying"?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> So why did you agree with Kyle Sun's statement "Intel is dying"?



Because it's market base is going down while the phone market base is going up.


----------



## visom

senheiser said:


> desktop is loud because it has hardware, why having hardware if you can stream to devices who are silent? Most of our time on the internet we spent are on application that are streamed, the site youre looking at right now is a stream from servers
> 
> 
> russia and china are, japan also used for its latest super server CPUs made by fujitsu


Tablets have hardware too, so why aren't they loud?

Loud desktops are from the fan running to cool down powerful parts (or people neglecting to clean off the dust). Tablets are silent because their processors and other components are lower powered which doesn't require a fan to cool it. 

Desktops will always have a place in the gaming community, they are only losing shares to more casual computer users. But that is aside the point.

Intel is not dying. They are losing market share, their main technology is SLOWLY becoming obsolete but with how much assets they possess, they can transition to other technologies in the future.


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> A new NiceGuy wannabe. He sounds angry.


You've contributed absolutely nothing to this thread except spam. If you want to keep arguing with NiceGuy, do it as private message.


----------



## vtnsx

visom said:


> There's something I've always wondered about how Vietnamese business and entertainment operates, I don't mean to sound offensive but sometimes it bothers me alot.
> 
> Whenever I go to a Japanese or Korean supermarket, it is clean, produce are fresh, lots store variety, everything is displayed neat and nice. Fishes kept inside glass display case to keep the store from smelling. Many people like to shop there (White Americans, Koreans-Americans, Chinese Americans, even Vietnamese Americans)
> 
> Whenever I go to a Vietnamese store, everything is bland, not many variety, smells bad sometimes because fishes are put in open display on ice (I'm used to it but many White-Americans hate it), not well kept. ONLY vietnamese people shop there.
> 
> I can understand that making the store more well kept is more expensive, but having not so clean store does not help bring in more customers either.
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> American restaurants are kept clean, waiters and cashiers are (usually) polite. Often times, new menu items are attended to keep the restaurant new and to attract new customers.
> 
> Vietnamese restaurants often have flies in it, waiters and cashiers are too informal. American waiters say "Hi, what would you like today". Vietnamese waiters say "Muon gi?" (What do you want?), sometimes they just don't say anything at all, quietly take my money and handed me change. Same menu items for years. Many Vietnamese businesses where I live (Little Saigon) are starting to close down due to their inability to adapt.
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Korean music industry, singers try to sing in tones that sounds more appealing to non-Koreans. Vietnamese sing in this southern/nothern accent that sounds unappealing to many. Koreans hire choreographers and fashion designers from other countries to help with dance moves and outfit. Vietnamese don't do that as much, leaving the singers to wear outfits that even I, a not very fashion conscious person, can tell is horrible.
> 
> What I'm trying to get at is why does Vietnamese people not seem to deviate from what they usually do, why do they always want cheap+quantity rather than some quality? Why do they seem to not adapt as fast as the successful American, Koreans, Japanese businesses? As a person who wants to own a business/small company in the future, all these things about my people often bothers me.



That's not all true. Most Vietnamese restuarants I've been to are doing very well here in Canada in fact we are replacing a lot of Chinese restaurants which are located in China town. I don't know about the Vietnamese Americans but the Vietnamese Canadians are doing very well for themselves here.


----------



## Aepsilons

@Rechoice , @Viet , @Carlosa , @Battle of Bach Dang River , @xesy 







_Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida (L) and his Vietnamese counterpart Pham Binh Minh raise a toast after a signing ceremony at the Government Guesthouse in Hanoi August 1, 2014. Photo credit: Reuters _




Japan will give six navy boats to Vietnam to boost its patrols and surveillance in the East Sea (aka South China Sea), Japan's foreign minister said on Friday, in the latest sign of a strengthening of alliances between states locked in maritime rows with China. 

The used vessels, worth 500 million yen (US$4.86 million), would be accompanied by training and equipment to help the coastguard and fisheries surveillance effort, Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said after talks with Vietnamese counterpart Pham Binh Minh.

The deal represents a notable shift in the two countries' close diplomatic and investment ties towards defense, a move likely to irk an increasingly assertive China that is pressing hard on claims to nine-tenths of the potentially energy-rich sea, and worrying much of the region.

"Japan's actions are understandable, since all claimant countries suffer from Chinese assertiveness," Yun Sun, a China security policy expert with the Stimson Center, a Washington-based think tank, told _Thanh Nien News.
_
"But then certainly, such 'alignment' of positions is perceived as hostility by China," she said.
Kishada told a news conference in Hanoi.on Friday that international security is getting more "complicated."
"Prosperity only comes with stability in the South China Sea and the East China Sea," he said. "I hope this equipment will strengthen the ability of Vietnam's coastal enforcement authorities."

Vietnam enjoys tight business ties with Japan, its biggest investor, but relations with Hanoi's largest trade partner, China, are at their worst in three decades.

Beijing's May 2 deployment of a drilling rig in waters Vietnam's 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone lit the fuse on simmering anti-China sentiment in Vietnam, worsened by accusations that the southeast Asian country's fishing boats were deliberately rammed by Chinese vessels.

*Live-fire drills
*
That led to protests, rioting and arson in Vietnam aimed at Chinese factories, although Taiwan facilities were worst hit.

The rig was moved out of Vietnamese waters on July 16, a month before schedule. China said the rig was shifted because its mission had been completed.

China is not showing any sign of easing off on its maritime push. It will hold live-fire drills for five days from Tuesday off its coast in the East China Sea opposite Japan and in the Gulf of Tonkin, which borders both China and Vietnam, according to the Ministry of National Defense.

The Japanese support for Vietnam will include radar equipment and the vessels are to be handed over by year end, according to a Japanese government source in Tokyo, who requested anonymity.
Japan's already fragile ties with China have soured over their competing claims to a string of uninhabited East China Sea islets that Beijing calls Diaoyu and Tokyo refers to as Senkaku.

China also has overlapping East Sea claims with Taiwan, Malaysia, Brunei and the Philippines, to which Vietnam has recently cozied up, and says may follow in pursuing international legal action against China.

Japan offers vessels to Vietnam to boost its sea strength | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

I was just about to post this. Good for Vietnam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> I was just about to post this. Good for Vietnam!



Pacific Partnership 2014 was a really great way for the 7th Fleet and JMSDF to coordinate humanitarian efforts and civilian confidence building initiative around South East Asia. In particular Viet Nam, the Philippines. 

The flowering of Viet Nam's attitude is welcoming !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KalaGhoda

we should also make boats for vietnam and sell them some.

We must give special attention to Vietnam as a future ally and a possible client for indian systems.

afaik, we have a credit line upto $1 billion for Vietnam. for military exports et el..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Rechoice , @Viet , @Carlosa , @Battle of Bach Dang River , @xesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Japan's Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida (L) and his Vietnamese counterpart Pham Binh Minh raise a toast after a signing ceremony at the Government Guesthouse in Hanoi August 1, 2014. Photo credit: Reuters _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan will give six navy boats to Vietnam to boost its patrols and surveillance in the East Sea (aka South China Sea), Japan's foreign minister said on Friday, in the latest sign of a strengthening of alliances between states locked in maritime rows with China.
> 
> The used vessels, worth 500 million yen (US$4.86 million), would be accompanied by training and equipment to help the coastguard and fisheries surveillance effort, Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said after talks with Vietnamese counterpart Pham Binh Minh.
> 
> The deal represents a notable shift in the two countries' close diplomatic and investment ties towards defense, a move likely to irk an increasingly assertive China that is pressing hard on claims to nine-tenths of the potentially energy-rich sea, and worrying much of the region.
> 
> "Japan's actions are understandable, since all claimant countries suffer from Chinese assertiveness," Yun Sun, a China security policy expert with the Stimson Center, a Washington-based think tank, told _Thanh Nien News.
> _
> "But then certainly, such 'alignment' of positions is perceived as hostility by China," she said.
> Kishada told a news conference in Hanoi.on Friday that international security is getting more "complicated."
> "Prosperity only comes with stability in the South China Sea and the East China Sea," he said. "I hope this equipment will strengthen the ability of Vietnam's coastal enforcement authorities."
> 
> Vietnam enjoys tight business ties with Japan, its biggest investor, but relations with Hanoi's largest trade partner, China, are at their worst in three decades.
> 
> Beijing's May 2 deployment of a drilling rig in waters Vietnam's 200-nautical-mile exclusive economic zone lit the fuse on simmering anti-China sentiment in Vietnam, worsened by accusations that the southeast Asian country's fishing boats were deliberately rammed by Chinese vessels.
> 
> *Live-fire drills
> *
> That led to protests, rioting and arson in Vietnam aimed at Chinese factories, although Taiwan facilities were worst hit.
> 
> The rig was moved out of Vietnamese waters on July 16, a month before schedule. China said the rig was shifted because its mission had been completed.
> 
> China is not showing any sign of easing off on its maritime push. It will hold live-fire drills for five days from Tuesday off its coast in the East China Sea opposite Japan and in the Gulf of Tonkin, which borders both China and Vietnam, according to the Ministry of National Defense.
> 
> The Japanese support for Vietnam will include radar equipment and the vessels are to be handed over by year end, according to a Japanese government source in Tokyo, who requested anonymity.
> Japan's already fragile ties with China have soured over their competing claims to a string of uninhabited East China Sea islets that Beijing calls Diaoyu and Tokyo refers to as Senkaku.
> 
> China also has overlapping East Sea claims with Taiwan, Malaysia, Brunei and the Philippines, to which Vietnam has recently cozied up, and says may follow in pursuing international legal action against China.
> 
> Japan offers vessels to Vietnam to boost its sea strength | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily



Thanks for help of Japan People when we are in difficult time now.

Japan foreigner minister visite old city in Hanoi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eazzy

Japan like to be used and get nothing in return.


----------



## vtnsx

eazzy said:


> Japan like to be used and get nothing in return.



Something the west would never understand.


----------



## BoQ77

Intel began production in Vietnam in June 2010 with chipsets for laptops and mobile devices. It later launched Atom SoC (System on a Chip) in late 2013.

The debut of Intel’s first CPU product proves that Vietnam in general and Ho Chi Minh City in particular is an attractive destination for the world’s hi-tech companies, said Vice Chairman of the municipal People’s Committee Le Manh Ha.

In 2013, Intel contributed about 2 billion USD to the city’s export turnover.


----------



## visom

vtnsx said:


> That's not all true. Most Vietnamese restuarants I've been to are doing very well here in Canada in fact we are replacing a lot of Chinese restaurants which are located in China town. I don't know about the Vietnamese Americans but the Vietnamese Canadians are doing very well for themselves here.


Do you live in an area with many white canadians? If so, I can think that is why Vietnamese businesses have to adapt in order to survive.


----------



## vtnsx

visom said:


> Do you live in an area with many white canadians? If so, I can think that is why Vietnamese businesses have to adapt in order to survive.



Not really, Vietnamese food was not popular before but now since a great number of Vietnamese restaurants are open and exposed, more white people are coming into the restaurants. It's all about the exposure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Updated : 8/7/2014 12:56:38 PM
Voice of VN

*GE appoints first Vietnamese CEO*








(VOV) - American multinational conglomerate General Electric (GE) recently announced the appointment of Vu Thu Trang as CEO of its GE Haiphong Division. 

GE said that Trang is the first Vietnamese national to manage the GE Haiphong Division since its founding in 2008.

Trang began work for GE in 2008. Since then, she has served as the Project Director in charge of managing and distributing new products and subsequently was appointed to Finance Director.

GE Haiphong specializes in manufacturing wind turbine generators and other energy products. Its products are exported to GE production and service centres around the globe.


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> Updated : 8/7/2014 12:56:38 PM
> Voice of VN
> *GE appoints first Vietnamese CEO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (VOV) - American multinational conglomerate General Electric (GE) recently announced the appointment of Vu Thu Trang as CEO of its GE Haiphong Division.
> 
> GE said that Trang is the first Vietnamese national to manage the GE Haiphong Division since its founding in 2008.
> 
> Trang began work for GE in 2008. Since then, she has served as the Project Director in charge of managing and distributing new products and subsequently was appointed to Finance Director.
> 
> GE Haiphong specializes in manufacturing wind turbine generators and other energy products. Its products are exported to GE production and service centres around the globe.



She's not the CEO of GE. Probably GM or VP. The real CEO is Jeffrey R. Immelt


----------



## Viet

vtnsx said:


> She's not the CEO of GE. Probably GM or VP. The real CEO is Jeffrey R. Immelt


She is CEO of GE Vietnam (Haiphong).


----------



## NiceGuy

*Vietnam’s vegetable granary will be Asian hub for green produce: Japanese officials*
*The Central Highlands city of Da Lat, renowned countrywide for its fresh and clean green produce, would become Asia’s vegetable hub if it establishes a comprehensive cooperation with Japan in producing agricultural products, two Japanese officials said Wednesday.*







Da Lat has an incomparably huge opportunity to any other regional countries to become the“Asian vegetable hub,” Tadahiko Fujiwara, mayor of Kawakami village in Nagano, known for its high-quality lettuce production, remarked.

Tadahiko is in Vietnam with Yoshito Sengoku, member of the Democratic Party of Japan, to work with Lam Dong authorities and the An Phu Lacue, a Vietnamese– Japanese joint venture working on a project to set up a‘miracle village’ in Da Lat.

With 1,735 hectares of agricultural land, Kawakami–Japan’s‘miraculous village’–earns an annual income of US$150 million by sowing only American salad greens. Each household makes an average of $250,000 a year despite working for only four months out of the year.

The An Phu Lacue was set up to build a similar village in Vietnam, and Da Lat has been chosen as the prime location.

Under a comprehensive cooperation with Japan, after five years, Da Lat would account for 30 to 50 percent of the high-quality vegetables supply for the entire Asia, Yoshito said.

In the Southeast Asian region alone, the proportion could be much higher, he added.

Tadahiko said there are reasons for the Japanese officials to make such a firm statement.

“We have experience and technology, and you have fertile soil and favorable weather,” he explained.

The Japanese official said the East Asian country is committed to transferring the entire technology to increase productivity and quality of lettuce grown in Da Lat by three times, and incomes of farmers by 20 times.

There are three key factors to make such a miracle, according to Tadahiko.

“Discipline, technology, and young workforce–this is what we apply for Kawakami, and we will continue bringing them to Da Lat,” he said.

However, Yoshito, the politician, also noted that Da Lat should improve its infrastructure to be able to become the Asian vegetable hub.

“We will call on the Japanese government to grant ODA supports for agricultural infrastructure development in Da Lat,” he said.

Japan will also create conditions for laborers in Da Lat to work in Japan to gain experience, he added.

TUOITRENEWS
Vietnam’s vegetable granary will be Asian hub for green produce: Japanese officials

Times for VN farmers to earn more money


----------



## Viet

Sanjay Dutta & Indrani Bagchi,TNN | Aug 21, 2014, 02.31 AM IST






NEW DELHI: *Vietnam *has renewed India's lease of two oil blocks in the South China Sea for another year, on the eve of foreign minister Sushma Swaraj's first visit to Hanoi next week. The move reaffirms India's position as a continuing commercial stakeholder in a region where territorial disputes between southeast Asian nations and China have flared up recently.

Swaraj will travel up to China for a meeting of the *almost irrelevant* Russia-India-China grouping. before having bilateral meetings with her Chinese counterpart, Wang Yi. The meeting is part of the preparation for Chinese premier Xi Jinping's visit here in mid September.

The oil blocks, 128, have little commercial value because the Indian entity, OVL had concluded there is little prospect of striking oil in that area. After India gave up the blocks in 2012, Vietnam persuaded India to stay on to explore further. That lease expired this year and has just been renewed. India clearly remains there because it believes it has strategic interests in the South China Sea. India maintains the importance of free lanes of navigation and access to resources. *It also gives India a very good reason to keep a naval presence there. *Indian naval vessels run goodwill visits in all the countries affected by China's expansionist foreign policy.

Chinese assertiveness in South China Sea sharpened in May this year, when China sent its mobile oil rig Haiyang Shiyou 981 to Vietnamese waters for alleged oil exploration, despite Hanoi's protests. Although the Chinese withdrew on July 15, it stamped its hegemonic presence there, asserting its right to move at will. More recently, China has announced it will build lighthouses on five islands in South China Sea, of which two islands are in waters claimed by Vietnam. This was announced as a reaction to a possible move by Asean countries to freeze all activity. China showed it would build whatever, wherever on the East Sea. According to Beijing's maps, China claims almost 90 per cent of the East Sea.

The Chinese strategy in South China Sea is the same as it is in Depsang and Demchok area in Ladakh. It makes a series of small transgressions, each individually not big enough to spark a conflict. But repeating the same exercise, China seeks to change the status quo in its favour. Recently, China had also dispatched a minor flotilla of fishing vessels around Phillippines, to assert its claims.

Vietnam is building ties with others and has drawn closer to US, Japan, Korea and India. Japanese foreign minister Fumio Kishida recently announced Japan would give six used naval boats to Vietnam to boost its patrols and surveillance capacity in the East Sea. Vietnam also wants India's *Brahmos *missile but the UPA government has dragged its feet on the decision, largely because of the dangers of the missile designs ending up with the Chinese.

Eye on Dragon, Vietnam renews lease of Indian oil blocks in South China Sea - The Times of India



_Very good move of India: to stay put in the South China Sea and correctly assessment of Russia-India-China grouping: an empty talk group aka almost irrelevant. 

India should not hesitate exporting Brahmos to Vietnam: we make sure the technology remains in the country, and the Chinese won´t have a chance to grab it.

Let poke the Dragon!_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Somebody is asking for agent orange spraydown again.


----------



## OrionHunter

The only way to put a bully in his place is to look him in the eye! 





_Don't mess with me!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

OrionHunter said:


> The only way to put a bully in his place is to look him in the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't mess with me!_


correctly my friend. ASEAN group has signed FTA for goods with India, soon on service and investment as well. You can source all products from Vietnam at cheaper prices. you no longer need China.



BuddhaPalm said:


> Somebody is asking for agent orange spraydown again.


I just check the range of brahmos missiles. they can reach Mach 3, range 500km. we could rain down missiles on your head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

BuddhaPalm said:


> Somebody is asking for agent orange spraydown again.



do you know what is a chemical weapon made by Unite 731 in China in the past ? Chinese will smell again it if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Arming Vietnamese Navy with Brahmose would be a game changer.Damn our shipyards is full with the order from Navy.Otherwise we can be export some of its to vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

sreekumar said:


> Arming Vietnamese Navy with Brahmose would be a game changer.Damn our shipyards is full with the order from Navy.Otherwise we can be export some of its to vietnam.


clear understandable that you have to care of your security first.

but we need just some 2 dozen missiles to cover the south china sea. the fear alone will make chinese sleepless 
the fear being sunk will hinder them to tow oil rigs into our waters or do any silly aggressions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Funny agent orange sniffers deluding themselves silly. Their blood is cheap to spill for PLA when our tanks roll across the border and spray them with agent orange until they grow fish eyes!


----------



## Viet

BuddhaPalm said:


> Funny agent orange sniffers deluding themselves silly. Their blood is cheap to spill for PLA when our tanks roll across the border and spray them with agent orange until they grow fish eyes!


You moron, istn't opium enough so you look for more deadly stuff?

No worry we always have something to silence your mouth. Idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Viet

in today's world,nobody export game changing weapons by announcing the whole world.by the way,Vietnam got Yakhont.may be either India funded it,or there is some possibility that some Brahmos may got mixed with those missiles.right??

jokes apart.but I think Indo-Viet co-op is way deeper than what actually gets reported.if Vietnam gets their hand on various Indian weapons soon,we'll not going to be too much surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

SCUD C 550 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

The problem with the Indian and Vietnamese is they want to war with us but they don't have the ball to start, so I take their words like a mute point. It is nothing to be concern about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

India, go get the oil if you got the guts.


----------



## DesiGuy

SUPARCO said:


> India, go get the oil if you got the guts.



they won't as long as suparco is threatening them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyle Sun

EastSea said:


> do you know what is a chemical weapon made by Unite 731 in China in the past ? Chinese will smell again it if you want.


Please. 731 is not chemical army.


----------



## VelocuR

OrionHunter said:


> The only way to put a bully in his place is to look him in the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't mess with me!_



Lol, you are just cartoon.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Viet said:


> clear understandable that you have to care of your security first.
> 
> but we need just some 2 dozen missiles to cover the south china sea. the fear alone will make chinese sleepless
> the fear being sunk will hinder them to tow oil rigs into our waters or do any silly aggressions.



Look at Shivalik Class stealth frigate, if Vietnam can get their hands on 3-4 of those with the option for local manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTruth

Wonder if Vietnam would like some MIRV'd nukes in response to their shitty missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*Japan firms discover oil condensate off Vietnam*




inShare
3:34 am, August 22, 2014

Jiji Press Oil distributors Idemitsu Kosan Co., JX Holdings Inc. and Inpex Corp. said Thursday they have discovered gas and crude oil condensate in exploration mining blocks 300 kilometers southeast of Ho Chi Minh City.

The three companies found similar accumulations in the blocks last year. They plan to carry out a detailed reservoir evaluation.

Idemitsu Oil & Gas Co., a unit of Idemitsu Kosan, and JX Nippon Oil & Gas Exploration Corp., a unit of JX Holdings, have a 35 percent stake each in the blocks, while Teikoku Oil (Con Son) Co., a unit of Inpex, holds the remaining 30 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sardar Singh

xunzi said:


> The problem with the Indian and Vietnamese is they want to war with us but they don't have the ball to start, so I take their words like a mute point. It is nothing to be concern about.


Talks are cheap,attack us you mighty big balls....And we are also waiting with our millions of troops,missiles,nukes and what not..and by the way we don't want war but we know how to smack a bouncing azz back to his place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Sardar Singh said:


> Talks are cheap,attack us you mighty big balls....And we are also waiting with our millions of troops,missiles,nukes and what not..and by the way we don't want war but we know how to smack a bouncing azz back to his place.


Why should we attack? We are peaceful! We are not the one who want to war with anyone. Yet so many want to fight us and want to destroy us but they simply lack ball. I must say, tough talk is indeed in the gene of these species. LOL


----------



## Sardar Singh

xunzi said:


> *Why should we attack? We are peaceful! We are not the one who want to war with anyone*.


In simple words YOUR actions doesn't match your words.




xunzi said:


> *Yet so many want to fight us and want to destroy us* but they simply lack ball. I must say, tough talk is indeed in the gene of these species. LOL


I can't say about other nations but one thing i know that we are not amongst those nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Skull and Bones said:


> Look at Shivalik Class stealth frigate, if Vietnam can get their hands on 3-4 of those with the option for local manufacturing.


nice idea. some 4 pieces of such 6,200 tonnes stealth frigate...equipped with long range supersonnic antiship missiles brahmos...operating in the south china sea. wow what a dream. We have huge demand for our navy.

my friend, we are very keen to further develop relationship with India in all fields including defence industry. I am optimistic we can expect some positive results from the incoming visit of your foreign minister and state president to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

DesiGuy said:


> they won't as long as suparco is threatening them.



That was one hell of a response


----------



## Viet

TheTruth said:


> Wonder if Vietnam would like some MIRV'd nukes in response to their shitty missiles


since when Taiwan has nukes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

xunzi said:


> Why should we attack? We are peaceful! We are not the one who want to war with anyone. *Yet so many want to fight us *and want to destroy us but they simply lack ball. I must say, tough talk is indeed in the gene of these species. LOL


can you tell me who wants to start a war with you and for what reason?


----------



## EastSea

Kyle Sun said:


> Please. 731 is not chemical army.



UniteUnit 731 was a covert biological and chemical warfare research and development unit of the Imperial Japanese Army that undertook lethal human experimentation during the Second Sino - Japan war (1937–1945) and WW II.

Unit 731 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Building on the site of the Harbin bioweapon facility of Unit 731.


----------



## Beidou2020

Sardar Singh said:


> Talks are cheap,attack us you mighty big balls....And we are also waiting with our millions of troops,missiles,nukes and what not..and by the way we don't want war but we know how to smack a bouncing azz back to his place.



Indian military is ill equipped, poorly trained and has one of the world's worst crash record in its Air Force and Navy.
The last time India messed with China, we left you in a pool of blood, vomit and urine.

India has nothing to hurt China as India don't have working hydrogen bombs.


----------



## Sardar Singh

Beidou2020 said:


> *Indian military is ill equipped, poorly trained and has one of the world's worst crash record in its Air Force and Navy.*
> The last time India messed with China, we left you in a pool of blood, vomit and urine.
> 
> India has nothing to hurt China as India don't have working hydrogen bombs.


Then why don't you start the war IF thats the case ehh coward???

P.s - I know you're a FAKE Chinese and a low life troller who is ashamed of his own country flag,So next time don't quote me or else i'll report you to ADMINS for trolling and False flag.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam, EU aim to conclude free trade agreement negotiations by October*

TUOI TRE NEWS
UPDATED : 08/26/2014 19:02 GMT + 7





European Commission President (2nd, L) takes a stroll in District 1, Ho Chi Minh City on August 26, 2014.

*Vietnam and the European Union (EU) have agreed to strive to conclude their free trade pact negotiations by October this year, while stepping up comprehensive cooperation between the two sides.*

The agreement was reached during a meeting between Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung and visiting President of the European Commission (EC) José Manuel Durão Barroso in Hanoi on Monday.

The two leaders discussed measures to intensify bilateral cooperation in politics, security, economy, science, technology, education, justice, and migration.

PM Dung highly appreciated Barroso’s visit as it takes place when the two sides are speeding up the ratification of the Framework Agreement on Comprehensive Partnership and Cooperation (PCA) and the conclusion of negotiations on a bilateral free trade agreement (EVFTA).

He thanked EC and EU member countries for their support for Vietnam’s socio-economic development and international integration.

The Vietnamese government leader suggested the EU ratify the PCA soon, take into account differences in the development level between Vietnam and EU members while negotiating the EVFTA, and recognize Vietnam as a full market economy early.

Vietnam supports the EU's enhanced engagement in ASEAN-led regional architecture and will work harder toward the building of a strategic partnership between ASEAN and the European bloc.

President Barroso expressed his belief that the Southeast Asian country will continue to be an attractive destination for foreign investors, including those from EU member countries.

The EC president voiced his pleasure at encouraging progress in the Vietnam-EU relations, particularly in economy, trade, and development cooperation.

The guest also said he hopes for ASEAN-EU rapport to be intensified and pledged support for ASEAN’s centrality in the evolving regional security architecture.

The two leaders agreed that they will facilitate business investment in Vietnam and the EU and strive to conclude EVFTA negotiations by this October while strengthening all-round ties, especially in education-training, science-technology, natural resources and the environment, agriculture and rural development, and culture-tourism.

Regarding the East Vietnam Sea, PM Dung and President Barroso underscored the need to maintain peace, stability, security, and safety of navigation in the area.

President Barroso affirmed the EU’s support for the resolution of maritime disputes in accordance with the UN Charter, international law, and the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS).

The EU calls on all parties to avoid unilateral actions that escalate tensions and threaten peace, stability, and maritime security and safety in the region, the EC leader said, adding that they should abide by the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the East Vietnam Sea (DOC) with eyes on the early conclusion of a Code of Conduct for the sea (COC).


----------



## Viet

*5 Of Saigon’s Best Streets For Street Food*

Published on Thursday, 14 August 2014 11:23
Written by Saigoneer.






_Vietnam Coracle_ is back with a list of some of the best streets in Saigon to find plentiful bounties of street food with photos and a description of each, including recommendations of particular places to eat.

Here’s a brief rundown of his top picks:

*1) Vạn Kiếp Street (border of Phú Nhuận & Bình Thạnh districts)*




If you desire variety, look no further – this street is a cornucopia of food options, all located within a few hundred meters of one another. _Phở, bánh canh cua, bánh mì, bánh xèo, bún mắm, bún bò Huế, bún chả, nem nướng, chè_ are just a sampling of the options.

Quán Út Lang, is a standout, offering skewered meat, seafood and vegetables, cooked to order over a huge coal-fired grill. Don’t forgo the grilled octopus (_bạch tuộc nướng_).

*2) Sư Vạn Hạnh Street: District 10 *




The block between Ngô Gia Tự and Nguyễn Chí Thanh on Sư Vạn Hạnh is a street food gem, especially its dozens of_bánh xèo_ vendors. Coracle highlights the family owned 004 Lô H (literally ‘Block H’) which has been serving up the savory pancakes in the same spot for 14 years.

If you’re a fan of _chè_ be sure to head down to the desert stall on the Southern end of the street where you’ll find 16 different varieties of the sweet soups.


*3) Vĩnh Khánh Street: District 4*





Once a favorite spot of notorious gangster Năm Cam, Vĩnh Khánh Street is an _ốc_ paradise. The place is abuzz with hundreds of groups grubbing up on seafood. A soundtrack is provided by the curbside entertainers that include not only motorbike karaoke singers, but fire-eaters and Michael Jackson impersonators (I’d like to see MJ do the moonwalk through motorbike traffic).

The most famous joint on the strip is Ốc Oanh (534 Vĩnh Khánh Street) which is renowned for its _ốc hương ràn muối ớt_ (fried sea snails with salt and chilli) and _sò điệp nướng mỡ hành_ (grilled scallops with spring onions and peanuts).

If seafood’s not your game, Quán BBQ Lúa (33 Vĩnh Khánh Street) offers grill-it-yourself barbecue with your choice of beef, pork, goat and fish.

*4) Phan Văn Hân Street: Bình Thạnh District*




Located just across from District 1’s gleaming skyline is an inconspicuous narrow street that is frequented by university students looking for a cheap meal.

Try the _bột chiên_ at the corner of Phan Văn Hân and Xô Viết Nghẹ Tĩnh streets where the vendor has been selling the specialty for 20 years.

There’s also a great noodle place, Lương Ký Mì Gia, (1 Huỳnh Mẫn Đạt Street) at the eastern extreme of Phan Văn Hân Street which serves up a number of Vietnamese noodle dishes, the best of which may be the _mì vịt tiềm_ (fresh yellow noodles with marinated duck). But be sure to arrive early as it quickly sells out.

*5) Cô Giang Street: District 1*




Perhaps the best collection of street food nearby the backpacker area, Cô Giang is far enough away from it to keep up its local feel. On the corner of Cô Giang and Đề Thám streets is a collection of places that specialize in _hủ tiếu xào_, a type of Chinese-style fried noodles.

The _bò lá lốt_ at Hoàng Yến (121 Cô Giang Street) is not only delicious, but cheap at VND20,000 per person.

What’s your favorite street in Saigon for street food?


View Best Street Food Streets in Saigon in a larger map


----------



## Viet

*[Photos] Saigon And Cho Lon Then And Now*
Published on Tuesday, 12 August 2014 11:11 
Written by Brian Letwin
_Historic Vietnam_ to explore changes to Saigon and Cho Lon over time.

In our new Facebook group, Saigon and Cho Lon – Then and Now, we and our members post side-by-side photos of old and present day Saigon to illustrate just how much things have changed (and in some cases haven’t).

Here are some photos that we’ve recently posted in the group:





The junction of boulevard Gallieni and rue Colonel-Grimaud in the late colonial era, Trần Hưng Đạo and Phạm Ngũ Lão today.






The Saigon Post Office (1930s - 2014).






Chinatown: An early view of the old Chợ Lớn market and the same scene next to the Chợ Lớn Post Office today. 






The French and Colonial Finance Corporation (1920s - 2014).






Vietnam Railways Building (1930s - 2014). 






Chinatown corner: a 1950 shot of rue Tong-Doc-Phuong in Chợ Lớn and the same view of Châu Văn Liêm street today.






"Next to the market" in French colonial times - rue Vannier, Ngô Đức Kế street today.






Đồng Khởi looking toward the present day Continental Hotel and Vincom A (1930s? - Present day). 






Caravelle Hotel and the Saigon Opera House (19th century - 2014).






Rues Colonel-Boudonnet and Schroeder (next to Bến Thành Market) in late colonial times, the junction of Lê Lai and Phan Chu Trinh today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Noi Bai-Lao Cai highway to open in 9 September 2014





Doosan Heavy Industry and Construction is the main contractor of this project.

HA NOI (VNS) — The Noi Bai-Lao Cai highway will open in September, project officials have confirmed.

The highway is 245 kilometres long and passes through five provinces and cities, namely Ha Noi, Vinh Phuc, Phu Tho, Yen Bai and Lao Cai.

In September, 180 kilometres of the 245 kilometres will be opened to traffic.

Costing nearly US$1 billion, the highway is expected to boost tourism and socio-economic development in the northern midlands and the north-western region.

It will reduce travel time between Ha Noi and the *Sa Pa resort *town and the *Lao Cai International Border Gate*.

The highway will have hundreds of tunnels and crossroads is a part of Kunming - Haiphong corridors — VNS


----------



## BoQ77

*Vietsovpetro discovers new oil well offshore Vietnam*
August 30, 2014 by vovnews Leave a Comment
(VOV) – The Vietnam-Russia Oil and Gas Joint Venture Enterprise (Vietsovpetro) has announced it discovered oil from Oligocene sediments at Sturgeon well of Lot 09-3/12 off Vietnam’s continental shelf.

The first oil flow was discovered on August 2, and approximately 2,000 barrels have been since pumped up from the well every day.

This is an initial result of the first search-exploration phase under a Lot 09-3/12 contract between the consortium of contractors PetroVietnam (55%), PVEP (30%) and Bitexco (15%), and the Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group (Petrovietnam).


Lot 09-3/12, at a depth of 60m below sea level, is about 160 km off Vung Tau coast and near Vietsovpetro’s existing oil and gas fields, making it easier for the joint venture to exploit the new well in the future.

Vietsovpetro is making an assessment of the new well’s reserves to work out an exploitation scheme.


----------



## Jlaw

Workers and businesses alike warn against Vietnam's planned minimum wage hike | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

A proposed minimum wage hike has drawn criticism from those who fear it will accelerate inflation and raise the cost of doing business in Vietnam, where entrepreneurs say times remain tough.
The National Wage Council has recommended the government increase Vietnam's minimum monthly salary by 15.1 percent to VND2.42-VND3.1 million ($114-146) starting 2015.
Each worker's precise wage will be determined (within that range) by the cost of living in his or her location.
Nguyen Thi Hanh, an employee at a machinery production firm in Hanoi's Quang Minh Industrial Park said the new hike would only bring her an extra VND300,000-400,000 per month.
“That's not nearly enough for workers like me to be able to afford a life in this city,” she said while preparing dinner in the tiny rented room that serves as her kitchen, living room and bedroom.
“What's worse, it could trigger a rise in the price of consumer goods making life even more difficult.”
For decades, Vietnam has failed to establish a minimum wage that comes close to covering the basic cost of living here. Even with the proposed rise, the new minimum wage will only cover 75 percent of the cost of a worker's basic needs, said Dang Quang Dieu, from the Vietnam General Confederation of Labor.
"In order to survive, many workers will have to do extra jobs to increase their income," he said.
Many other laborers say they aren't interested in the minimum wage increase, since most of their income comes from allowances and bonuses which are often calculated based on their employers' business.
Hanh’s roommate Le Thi Ha, a worker at a garment company, said the hike would not significantly her raise her monthly income as nearly half of her money (a little over VND6 million a month) comes from special bonuses, overtime, incentives, etc.
The salaries that many firms pay their workers are higher than the minimum wage set by the government. So they won't increase wages following the government's minimum wage hike.
One economist said some firms are considering increasing baseline salaries and cutting ancillary payments. "If that's the case, worker incomes won't change and their living conditions won't improve despite the wage hike."
While the wage hike has failed to spark any enthusiasm among workers, it has raised big concerns among local producers, who are already struggling because of low purchasing demand in the domestic market and fierce competition from abroad.
Cao Tien Vi, general director of the Saigon Paper Corporation, said the wage hike would coincide with a lull in business. Every firm wants to raise salaries to ensure they hire and keep the most qualified laborers, he said, noting that they can only expect to do so when business is good.
The government should focus on addressing macroeconomic problems to ensure that businesses can absorb the costs of the hike.
Truong Anh Tu, director of Hanh’s company, said the wage hike will raise his company's personnel costs by VND1 billion each year and could render his products non-competitive. At that point, he'd have to start cutting staff.
Chairman of the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry (VCCI) Vu Tien Loc said that if the minimum wage increases by some 15 percent, salary and insurance costs will rise by more than 20 percent, placing further pressure on many enterprises already struggling through hard times.
Social insurance premiums are calculated as 26 percent of a given laborer’s monthly salary, of which the employee contributes 8 percent and the employer the rest.
The government should consider each enterprise's ability to survive such hikes before forging ahead with the plan given that 33,000 firms shut down in the first half of 2014
The trend is expected to continue in the rest of this year, Loc said.
Bui Sy Loi, vice chairman of the National Assembly’s Committee on Social Affairs, said the salary hike will fail to improve laborers’ living standards if inflation isn't controlled and economic growth doesn't happen.

The government hopes to report economic growth of 5.8 percent this year; the World Bank has already undershot that estimate by 0.4 percent.
Meanwhile, the General Statistics Office expects Vietnam's inflation to be 5 percent this year.
*Increase productivity*
Some economists say Vietnam’s decision to increase minimum wage without raising productivity will come back to bite it in the end.
Vietnam is one of a few countries where laborers enjoy salaries higher the productivity they generate, Cao Sy Kiem, chairman of the Vietnam Association of Small and Medium-Sized Enterprises was quoted as saying in a report released by the International Labor Organization (ILO).
Vietnam's main rivals in FDI attraction include Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia -- all countries where wages dwarf productivity, he said.
A survey conducted last year by the organization found that productivity in Vietnam was equivalent to one-fifth of Malaysia's, two-fifths of Thailand's, and one-fifteenth of Singapore's.
To make matters worse, the ILO identified a recent slowdown in Vietnam’s productivity growth. From 2002-2007, productivity increased by 5.2 percent on average every year -- among the fastest growth rates in the region. Since 2008, however, that rate has fallen to 3.3 percent.
Vietnamese labor productivity was described as 61.4 percent of the region’s average and down near the bottom of the list with Myanmar and Cambodia.
Wage hikes should be carefully considered to ensure they don't hamper Vietnam's job creation efforts, FDI flows or competitiveness, Kiem said.
Hiking wages for a poorly qualified workforce in a country with an underdeveloped network of supporting industries and infrastructure could discourage foreign investment in Vietnam or even inspire those who are already here to leave the country, Kiem said.
An official from the labor ministry said wages always reflect productivity in developed countries. However, productivity is only one of factor under consideration now given that Vietnam's economy continues to develop very slowly.
The minimum wage will be calculated based on productivity when the wage meets the cost of laborers’ basic needs, he said.

-------------------------


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Workers and businesses alike warn against Vietnam's planned minimum wage hike | Business | Thanh Nien Daily
> 
> A proposed minimum wage hike has drawn criticism from those who fear it will accelerate inflation and raise the cost of doing business in Vietnam, where entrepreneurs say times remain tough.
> The National Wage Council has recommended the government increase Vietnam's minimum monthly salary by 15.1 percent to VND2.42-VND3.1 million ($114-146) starting 2015.
> Each worker's precise wage will be determined (within that range) by the cost of living in his or her location.
> Nguyen Thi Hanh, an employee at a machinery production firm in Hanoi's Quang Minh Industrial Park said the new hike would only bring her an extra VND300,000-400,000 per month.
> “That's not nearly enough for workers like me to be able to afford a life in this city,” she said while preparing dinner in the tiny rented room that serves as her kitchen, living room and bedroom.
> “What's worse, it could trigger a rise in the price of consumer goods making life even more difficult.”
> For decades, Vietnam has failed to establish a minimum wage that comes close to covering the basic cost of living here. Even with the proposed rise, the new minimum wage will only cover 75 percent of the cost of a worker's basic needs, said Dang Quang Dieu, from the Vietnam General Confederation of Labor.
> "In order to survive, many workers will have to do extra jobs to increase their income," he said.
> Many other laborers say they aren't interested in the minimum wage increase, since most of their income comes from allowances and bonuses which are often calculated based on their employers' business.
> Hanh’s roommate Le Thi Ha, a worker at a garment company, said the hike would not significantly her raise her monthly income as nearly half of her money (a little over VND6 million a month) comes from special bonuses, overtime, incentives, etc.
> The salaries that many firms pay their workers are higher than the minimum wage set by the government. So they won't increase wages following the government's minimum wage hike.
> One economist said some firms are considering increasing baseline salaries and cutting ancillary payments. "If that's the case, worker incomes won't change and their living conditions won't improve despite the wage hike."
> While the wage hike has failed to spark any enthusiasm among workers, it has raised big concerns among local producers, who are already struggling because of low purchasing demand in the domestic market and fierce competition from abroad.
> Cao Tien Vi, general director of the Saigon Paper Corporation, said the wage hike would coincide with a lull in business. Every firm wants to raise salaries to ensure they hire and keep the most qualified laborers, he said, noting that they can only expect to do so when business is good.
> The government should focus on addressing macroeconomic problems to ensure that businesses can absorb the costs of the hike.
> Truong Anh Tu, director of Hanh’s company, said the wage hike will raise his company's personnel costs by VND1 billion each year and could render his products non-competitive. At that point, he'd have to start cutting staff.
> Chairman of the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry (VCCI) Vu Tien Loc said that if the minimum wage increases by some 15 percent, salary and insurance costs will rise by more than 20 percent, placing further pressure on many enterprises already struggling through hard times.
> Social insurance premiums are calculated as 26 percent of a given laborer’s monthly salary, of which the employee contributes 8 percent and the employer the rest.
> The government should consider each enterprise's ability to survive such hikes before forging ahead with the plan given that 33,000 firms shut down in the first half of 2014
> The trend is expected to continue in the rest of this year, Loc said.
> Bui Sy Loi, vice chairman of the National Assembly’s Committee on Social Affairs, said the salary hike will fail to improve laborers’ living standards if inflation isn't controlled and economic growth doesn't happen.
> 
> The government hopes to report economic growth of 5.8 percent this year; the World Bank has already undershot that estimate by 0.4 percent.
> Meanwhile, the General Statistics Office expects Vietnam's inflation to be 5 percent this year.
> *Increase productivity*
> Some economists say Vietnam’s decision to increase minimum wage without raising productivity will come back to bite it in the end.
> Vietnam is one of a few countries where laborers enjoy salaries higher the productivity they generate, Cao Sy Kiem, chairman of the Vietnam Association of Small and Medium-Sized Enterprises was quoted as saying in a report released by the International Labor Organization (ILO).
> Vietnam's main rivals in FDI attraction include Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia -- all countries where wages dwarf productivity, he said.
> A survey conducted last year by the organization found that productivity in Vietnam was equivalent to one-fifth of Malaysia's, two-fifths of Thailand's, and one-fifteenth of Singapore's.
> To make matters worse, the ILO identified a recent slowdown in Vietnam’s productivity growth. From 2002-2007, productivity increased by 5.2 percent on average every year -- among the fastest growth rates in the region. Since 2008, however, that rate has fallen to 3.3 percent.
> Vietnamese labor productivity was described as 61.4 percent of the region’s average and down near the bottom of the list with Myanmar and Cambodia.
> Wage hikes should be carefully considered to ensure they don't hamper Vietnam's job creation efforts, FDI flows or competitiveness, Kiem said.
> Hiking wages for a poorly qualified workforce in a country with an underdeveloped network of supporting industries and infrastructure could discourage foreign investment in Vietnam or even inspire those who are already here to leave the country, Kiem said.
> An official from the labor ministry said wages always reflect productivity in developed countries. However, productivity is only one of factor under consideration now given that Vietnam's economy continues to develop very slowly.
> The minimum wage will be calculated based on productivity when the wage meets the cost of laborers’ basic needs, he said.
> 
> -------------------------


We raise our minimum wage bcz there will be more investment flowing to VN plus more high tech will be transferred ,too.

We expect that in 2020, our GDP per capita will reach to 5,000 USD>


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> We raise our minimum wage bcz there will be more investment flowing to VN plus more high tech will be transferred ,too.
> 
> We expect that in 2020, our GDP per capita will reach to 5,000 USD>


LOL. Higher cost equals less foreign investment. Quit pulling crap out of thin air. I'm not your fellow countryman.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> LOL. Higher cost equals less foreign investment. Quit pulling crap out of thin air. I'm not your fellow countryman.


Unlike a country with full of sand storm-smog-useless location like China, VN have a very important location in the region, thats why US-JP r raising investment in VN and Frace-JP r willing to transfer more high tech to us ,too. They will help VN economy to break out the middle income trap


----------



## Jlaw

More bad News for Vietnam

VIETNAM PRESS-Banks in Vietnam worry about bad debt - Vietnam Economic Times| Reuters

As much as 76 percent of banks in Vietnam said they were concerned over bad debt in the system while 94 percent of the surveyed banks expected improved financial results, the Vietnam Economic Times newspaper reports.

A quarter of the banks that were part of the survey conducted by Ernst & Young Vietnam Co said bad debt was the most important issue faced by the economy, the report said. Seventeen banks and more than 800 clients were part of the survey.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> More bad News for Vietnam
> 
> VIETNAM PRESS-Banks in Vietnam worry about bad debt - Vietnam Economic Times| Reuters
> 
> As much as 76 percent of banks in Vietnam said they were concerned over bad debt in the system while 94 percent of the surveyed banks expected improved financial results, the Vietnam Economic Times newspaper reports.
> 
> A quarter of the banks that were part of the survey conducted by Ernst & Young Vietnam Co said bad debt was the most important issue faced by the economy, the report said. Seventeen banks and more than 800 clients were part of the survey.


The stock of VN banks went up last week after long time staying in idle, too. Seem like JP-US bank r coming to rescue ours , Im thinking abt buying stock of banks next week


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NiceGuy said:


> They will help VN economy to break out the middle income trap



To break out of middle income, you must actually get to middle income.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

OTT apps to thrive when Vietnam deploys 4G

_VietNamNet Bridge – Voice call and SMS services will be provided free of charge when Vietnamese mobile network operators join hands with OTT (over the top) app developers to earn money from data services._

Mobile network operators and OTT app developers have finally found a way to co-exist.

According to Harald Preiss, a senior executive of Nokia Networks, in the countries which have been utilizing 4G technology like Japan, mobile network operators now provide free voice call and SMS service as a part of the monthly data package service, and they only charge fees for data services.

As such, when customers use OTT services, mobile network operators can earn money, while users will be more satisfied because they can use high-quality services.

And OTT services still can exist even when mobile network operators do not collect fees on voice calls and SMS, because users still like OTT services.

This is a “win-win-win” solution for all the OTT service providers, mobile network operators and users.

OTT service providers can provide services in the “open air” and they do not have to scramble for customers with mobile network operators.

Meanwhile, telcos do not care about the revenue from voice calls and SMS, because they will collect money from data services.

Analysts have also predicted that when deploying 4G technology, Vietnamese mobile network operators are likely to apply the business model, which means that users would be able to use free voice call and SMS service, while the confrontation between mobile network operators and OTT service providers would enter a new stage of co-existence and co-development.

However, an expert from Nokia Networks noted that things would depend on the countries’ conditions and network operators’ strategies.

OTT services will still exist, no matter if the network operators utilize 4G technology. OTT services have been existing on the 3G network and they have been favored by users.

Therefore, it is necessary a solution which allows all the parties related to OTT service, including users, network operators and OTT service providers, feel satisfied. And 4G is believed to be a good option.

There has been no perfect solution to the co-existence of OTT service providers and network operators. Meanwhile, the number of OTT app users has been increasing steadily.

It is estimated that there are 12 million Viber users in Vietnam, 4 million Line and 10 million Zalo users. Vietnam expects to have 30 million OTT app users by the end of the year.

Regarding the time of 4G deployment, the Ministry of Information and Technology (MIC) said the technology would be utilized in Vietnam in 2015.

However, market demand and users’ readiness will determine when 4G can be put into use. MIC has advised mobile network operators to make hectic preparations for 4G.

According to Claudio Frascoli from Nokia Networks, one of the Vietnamese biggest network operators has seen a 100 percent growth rate in data service. This is good news, which reflects the high demand for data services from smartphone subscribers.

_Buu Dien_


----------



## Jlaw

More Bad news for Vietnam

Microsoft's plan to shift all Nokia production to Vietnam hits snag | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Microsoft’s plan to consolidate all of Nokia's factories under one roof in Vietnam is being challenged by new restrictions on the importation of old machinery that go into effect this month.
Many parts for the mega assembly line that Microsoft wants to build from equipment currently being used in Hungary, Mexico and mostly China don't meet the standards laid out by the Vietnamese Ministry of Science and Technology.
The ministry requires that 80 percent of an imported assembly line be new or less than five years old.
Earlier this month, Microsoft sent a statement to the ministry and the government of Bac Ninh Province insisting that it had no plans to dump garbage equipment in Vietnam, news website VnExpress reported.
The technology giant, which picked up Nokia’s phone business in a US$7.2 billion deal last April, is shutting down the cell phone brand's former handset factories in Hungary, Mexico and China.
Nokia’s plant in the northern province of Bac Ninh, which began operating last June, was scheduled to cover all global production.
Microsoft said it planned to install the old equipment in its Bac Ninh plant to scale up production.
The company asked the ministry and the provincial government to render a decision by September 1, when the mechanical restrictions take effect.
The ministry responded by requesting a detailed list of the machines and their condition before rendering a judgement.
Do Hoai Nam, director of the ministry's Technology Inspection Department, told VnExpress they need to know the specific age and quality of each device before deciding whether or not Microsoft will have to refurbish them before importing them to Vietnam.
“The ministry has asked Microsoft to produce extra documents and details. Generally, we want to provide the best conditions for their expansion in Vietnam.”
The technology transfer, if approved, will take until next February and expand the Bac Ninh plant from 6 assembly linesto 39*.*
The $300 million factory produced 10.8 million cell phone products valued at an estimated $193 million last year.
If the expansion plan goes ahead, it will raise the Bac Ninh plant's annual output threefold and expand its portfolio of products to include more complicated devices.
Microsoft says the expanded factory will require a larger workforce before it can meet its annual export target of 76.4 million products worth $1.86 billion.

-----------------
Who does Vietnam think they are? Beggars can't be choosers. In the end, the VMST will give in.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> More Bad news for Vietnam
> 
> 
> The ministry requires that 80 percent of an imported assembly line be new or less than five years old.
> ........................
> Who does Vietnam think they are? Beggars can't be choosers. In the end, the VMST will give in.


The new rule can be change again. JP machines maybe reduce to 70 % be new and less than 10 years old when China machines will remain the requirement.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NiceGuy said:


> The new rule can be change again. JP machines maybe reduce to 70 % be new and less than 10 years old when China machines will remain the requirement.



Congratulations on allowing your people to be further exploited with lower quality machinery just to spite Chinese. I guess that's an achievement. I don't think anyone will really care though. Just like you happily accept discrimination just to spite Chinese, just like how you accept poverty just to spite Chinese, I guess you'll accept being exploited in your own country, just to spite Chinese. But hey, I guess you "got them this time!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Congratulations on allowing your people to be further exploited with lower quality machinery just to spite Chinese. I guess that's an achievement. I don't think anyone will really care though. Just like you happily accept discrimination just to spite Chinese, just like how you accept poverty just to spite Chinese, I guess you'll accept being exploited in your own country, just to spite Chinese. But hey, I guess you "got them this time!"


Pls read the article, then u will understand why VN may lower requirement for JP-US but not for China

---------------------------------------------------------

Phan Van Tuc, an overseas Vietnamese in Japan, said his company in Vietnam usually imports offset printers. In Japan, offset printers used within five years from the production date are too expensive for Vietnamese enterprises to buy.

“*Japanese printers that have been used for over five years still have high quality and work well. If we don’t import the products, we will by accident help Chinese products flow into the country,* and Chinese new printers may be not as good as Japanese second-hand products,” Tuc said.

Do Hoang, an overseas Vietnamese in the United States, said the circular will also tighten regulations on allowing the Vietnamese people returning from overseas to the country to import automobiles as movable assets.

The circular requires that these vehicles should have been registered in the country of residence for at least six months and have run on the road at least 10,000 kilometers by the time of their arrival at Vietnamese ports.

Hoang questioned that why the 10,000-kilometer rule is applied besides the rule on six-month registration.

Nguyen Quoc Toan, deputy head of the import-export tax office under the Customs Department of HCMC, admitted that it is difficult to evaluate the remaining quality of used machines and production lines imported. But, customs offices have to implement regulations stipulated by the ministry.

*The HCMC Customs Department will take note of suggestions by enterprises and overseas Vietnamese to report to the ministry *and related agencies to help businesses cope with the difficulties presented, Toan said
OV bemoan rules on used machine import — TalkVietnam

China machinery simply have very poor quality, can not compare with US-JP's ones, so we can not lower the requirement to them


----------



## Mugwop

Flappy Bird Creator Launches New Game Called Swing Copters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

I guess, congratulations on having a low tech flash game style phone app. We poor Chinese will have to be content with spaceflight, quantum computing and next generation materials. But hey, flappy birds right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnam really has serious issues

[OPINION] Vietnam: a poor country with rich country problems | Opinion | Thanh Nien Daily

Vietnam plans to relieve its spiraling public debts by raising taxes, but the rapid graying of its workforce could throw a wrench into that plan.
*Vietnam’s elderly population is much higher than other low-income countries--so is its public debt, which dwarfs the debts of some developed countries.*
Public debt is basically the people’s debt -- one they must ultimately pay out of pocket when their government decides either to increase taxes or cut major spending.
If the government apparatus continues to grow,* Vietnam won't be able to reduce its spending and will be forced to axe development projects.*
Government investments will have to be taken over by private investors at high interest rates and low profits (due to rising taxes, for example). These risks to bond holders will make government bonds increasingly expensive.
Private investors won’t want to expand and may even scale down their operations.
They are already laying-low and bracing for tax increases.
Vietnam’s public debt is roughly US$83 billion--put another way, each of its 90.7 million citizens owes roughly $910, a sum equivalent to half of the country’s $1,890 per capita GDP.
Everyone is speculating about whether each citizen can afford to make or save that much money for the government, particularly as may of them enter the autumn of their lives.
S*tarting in 2007, Vietnam’s population entered a “golden” age -- a term defined by the United Nations Population Fund as a period in which the number of working-age people (16 to 59) is twice the population of non-working age people. *
Vietnam's government didn't seem to make good use of that gold.
With few of its industrialization goals met, the country is graying faster than most countries in the world.
A graying period is defined as one with at least 10 percent of its population over 60 or 7 percent over 65.
Vietnam is already there, and soon those figures will hit 20 percent and 14 percent, respectively.
*
Lonely Vietnam*
Countries that report comparable incomes to Vietnam generally have younger populations, according to figures maintained by the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund.
In Laos and the Philippines, only 4 percent of the population is over 65. In Cambodia, Indonesia and India, it's 5 percent.
Vietnam’s public debt to GDP ratio (55 percent) is higher than all of those countries, except for India.
Brunei and Malaysia’s populations are younger. Brunei’s income is 15 times Vietnam's and its debts only account for 2.5 percent of its GDP.
Malaysia’s income dwarfs Vietnam's fivefold.
Brazil’s population is close to Vietnam's in terms of age, but its income is three times higher.
Singapore has a high public debt ratio but enjoys high incomes -- the same is the case with old Japan.
Many studies estimated that Vietnam’s golden population would gray in around 25 to 30 years, or possibly even 15 years. That's startlingly fast considering the same process took 70 years in Sweden and 115 years in France. 
Aging doesn't just put pension and social welfare stress on the economy, which add to the public debt burden, but also creates a shortage of workers. The government’s industrialization and modernization goals might suddenly seem far-fetched given Vietnam's aging problem.
*A recent report by the International Labor Organization ranked Vietnamese laborers among the least effective in Asia-Pacific, with a productivity 15 times lower than in Singapore, 11 times lower than those in Japan, 10 times lower than South Korea, 5 times lower than Malaysia and 2.5 times lower than Thailand.*
What's worse, Vietnam’s labor productivity growth has slowed from an annual average of 5.2 percent from 2002 to 2007 to 3.3 percent in 2008.
The country stands alone in terms of unfavorable per capita income, population age and public debts.
Taken together, these factors portend challenged.
Vietnam is aging as it sinks further into debt.
If it wants to rescue itself, it's going to have to renovate its economy through bolder and more radical efforts than what we're seeing now.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Vietnam really has serious issues
> 
> *A recent report by the International Labor Organization ranked Vietnamese laborers among the least effective in Asia-Pacific, with a productivity 15 times lower than in Singapore, 11 times lower than those in Japan, 10 times lower than South Korea, 5 times lower than Malaysia and 2.5 times lower than Thailand.*
> What's worse, Vietnam’s labor productivity growth has slowed from an annual average of 5.2 percent from 2002 to 2007 to 3.3 percent in 2008.
> The country stands alone in terms of unfavorable per capita income, population age and public debts.
> Taken together, these factors portend challenged.
> Vietnam is aging as it sinks further into debt.
> If it wants to rescue itself, it's going to have to renovate its economy through bolder and more radical efforts than what we're seeing now.


Yeah, and we r notorious for beating boss, burning , stealing & looting from the factories we work for ,too. 

But bcz VN have very important location, thats why JP-US -EU-Russia invesment still flowing to VN and help VN to increase 2 notches in the Competitive index '


> VN jumps two notches in WEF rankings
> 17:49 | 03/09/2014
> VGP – Viet Nam made two steps forward to the 68th place in the World Economic Forum (WEF) Global Competitive Index 2014-2015 Rankings, according to the Global Competitiveness Report 2014 – 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration photo
> 
> In Southeast Asia, Viet Nam ranked 6th after Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines.
> 
> 
> Up two positions, Viet Nam ranks 68th with a performance almost unchanged from last year.
> 
> Following an episode of double-digit inflation in 2011, its macro-economic situation continues to improve (75th, up 12 positions), as inflation declined to 6%.
> 
> VGP News | VN jumps two notches in WEF rankings - VN jumps two notches in WEF rankings


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, and we r notorious for beating boss, burning , stealing & looting from the factories we work for ,too.
> 
> But bcz VN have very important location, thats why JP-US -EU-Russia invesment still flowing to VN and help VN to increase 2 notches in the Competitive index '



Just accept the fact that your own countryman know your kind is lazy. Accepting reality is a good thing. You should try that once in a while.


----------



## Viet

Jlaw said:


> Just accept the fact that your own countryman know your kind is lazy. Accepting reality is a good thing. You should try that once in a while.


VN is doomed... let celebrate a doom party...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Just accept the fact that your own countryman know your kind is lazy. Accepting reality is a good thing. You should try that once in a while.


They r not lazy, they just work in factory like they work in their rice field (abt 70- % of VNese living in rural areas). As u know, farm work dont require the farmer to work too hard. So, they look lazy.

To change the working habit,some VN companies now trying to hire Jpese mangers or collaborate with JP-S.Korea companies to to improve it, and they help VN worker a lot in enhancing their working skill , thats why we increase 2 notches in Global competitive index.,


----------



## BoQ77

Bananas for China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

BoQ77 said:


> Bananas for China


that's not enough man. We would need more for China.


----------



## Jlaw

Mugwop said:


> Flappy Bird Creator Launches New Game Called Swing Copters


awesome 1980s NES graphic


----------



## NiceGuy

*Russia to supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 to Vietnam*
(VOV) - Vietnam and Russia on September 6 reached an agreement under which Russia will supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ100) to two air transporters: Vietnam Airlines and Vietjet Air.


Russia, Vietnam target early FTA signing
Vietnam, Russia hold political consultation
New JV set up to exploit oil & gas in Russia
Deputy Industry and Trade Minister Viktor Evtukhov made the confirmation on the sidelines of the 17th session of the Vietnam-Russia Intergovernmental Committee for Economic, Commercial, Scientific, and Technological Cooperation in Vladivostok city.





Interfax quoted Evtukhov as saying Russia will “deliver the flagship of the Russian aircraft plane Sukhoi Superjet 100 to two Vietnamese airlines: Vietnam Airlines and VietJet Air”.

However, he did not disclose the number of SSJ100s and the delivery time.

“We had silence on this issue for some time, the negotiations seemed to have stalled, but today the Vietnamese side said that the interest in the liner is maintained, and we very much hope that the citizens of Vietnam will soon be able to fly on these comfortable and safe Russian aircraft," Evtukhov said.

SSJ100 is a new aircraft family allowing its passengers to experience the mainline level of comfort. The leading-edge technologies, being the core ingredient of the Sukhoi Superjet 100 Project, penetrate its every stage – from design and development to final assembly, delivering a modern, economically efficient and globally marketable aircraft.

Sukhoi Superjet 100 features fully electronic fly-by-wire control system for piloting, landing gear extension and retraction, and a brake system to prove its high maintainability and weight perfection.

The airliner was designed and spearheaded by Sukhoi, a division of the Russian civil aerospace company (UAC), in co-operation with several foreign partners.

Russia to supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 to Vietnam | VOV Online Newspaper

Good, seem like Superjet 100 meet the international safety standard now


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> *Russia to supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 to Vietnam*
> (VOV) - Vietnam and Russia on September 6 reached an agreement under which Russia will supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ100) to two air transporters: Vietnam Airlines and Vietjet Air.
> 
> 
> Russia, Vietnam target early FTA signing
> Vietnam, Russia hold political consultation
> New JV set up to exploit oil & gas in Russia
> Deputy Industry and Trade Minister Viktor Evtukhov made the confirmation on the sidelines of the 17th session of the Vietnam-Russia Intergovernmental Committee for Economic, Commercial, Scientific, and Technological Cooperation in Vladivostok city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interfax quoted Evtukhov as saying Russia will “deliver the flagship of the Russian aircraft plane Sukhoi Superjet 100 to two Vietnamese airlines: Vietnam Airlines and VietJet Air”.
> 
> However, he did not disclose the number of SSJ100s and the delivery time.
> 
> “We had silence on this issue for some time, the negotiations seemed to have stalled, but today the Vietnamese side said that the interest in the liner is maintained, and we very much hope that the citizens of Vietnam will soon be able to fly on these comfortable and safe Russian aircraft," Evtukhov said.
> 
> SSJ100 is a new aircraft family allowing its passengers to experience the mainline level of comfort. The leading-edge technologies, being the core ingredient of the Sukhoi Superjet 100 Project, penetrate its every stage – from design and development to final assembly, delivering a modern, economically efficient and globally marketable aircraft.
> 
> Sukhoi Superjet 100 features fully electronic fly-by-wire control system for piloting, landing gear extension and retraction, and a brake system to prove its high maintainability and weight perfection.
> 
> The airliner was designed and spearheaded by Sukhoi, a division of the Russian civil aerospace company (UAC), in co-operation with several foreign partners.
> 
> Russia to supply Sukhoi Superjet 100 to Vietnam | VOV Online Newspaper
> 
> Good, seem like Superjet 100 meet the international safety standard now


Good on Russia. Is Vietnam buying the jet same Vietnam making the jet ?


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Good on Russia. Is Vietnam buying the jet same Vietnam making the jet ?


Maybe we buy the Jet on credit .

And I dont understand what it means here "same Vietnam making the jet ?"


----------



## Rechoice

@NiceGuy: VN index is going up, what do you do recently ? I got 20 % benefit and jumped out from PVX at 5.5, but it rose up to 6.1.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> @NiceGuy: VN index is going up, what do you do recently ? I got 20 % benefit and jumped out from PVX at 5.5, but it rose up to 6.1.


I bought PVR from 3.6 and sold at 4.3, ICF from 4.8 and sold at 6.0, now, Im waiting and watching. U should buy a stock that have a good Q 2 profit and haven't raise up high yet like PVT, DRH, LCG. PTL is good ,too

Shjt , I missed the chance to buy BCC, I intended to buy it at 9.0, but I hesitated, now it go up too high to 11.6


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> I bought PVR from 3.6 and sold at 4.3, ICF from 4.8 and sold at 6.0, now, Im waiting and watching. U should buy a stock that have a good Q 2 profit and haven't raise up high yet like PVT, DRH, LCG. PTL is good ,too
> 
> Shjt , I missed the chance to buy BCC, I intended to buy it at 9.0, but I hesitated, now it go up too high to 11.6



Thks you. bro.


----------



## Jlaw

US slaps duties on steel pipes from Vietnam, Malaysia, Thailand | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

The United States will slap duties on imports of stainless-steel pressure pipe from Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam after finding the products had been sold at unfairly low prices, the government said on Tuesday.
The U.S. International Trade Commission said U.S. producers were injured by imports from the three countries, the final step in triggering duties as high as 167.1 percent for some pipe from Malaysia.
The pipe is used in pharmaceutical production lines, petrochemical lines, brewery process and transport lines and general food processor lines.
Imports from the three countries totaled $49.9 million in 2013, the ITC said.

---------------------------


----------



## tonyget

BoQ77 said:


> Bananas for China




You should plant more dragonfruit, they are pretty expensive here


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> Thks you. bro.


Yeah, I make a right choice when just wait and watch. Stock go down today, and become very potential . I may buy in tmrr , the list could be DRH, PTL,PVT,PXS .


----------



## Viet

Jlaw said:


> awesome 1980s NES graphic


well, the developer reportedly earns $9.8m with Flappy bird. the new game Swing copters appears to be a flop.
Flappy Bird creator meets Vietnam deputy PM | Education/Youth | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, I make a right choice when just wait and watch. Stock go down today, and become very potential . I may buy in tmrr , the list could be DRH, PTL,PVT,PXS .



I have lucky day bro, I sold SHN in morning session 20Kat 4.6 afternoom it fallen down at 4.5. I think tomorrow we could watching ONLY, market should be adjusted at least 2 day. To be calm bro.


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I have lucky day bro, I sold SHN in morning session 20Kat 4.6 afternoom it fallen down at 4.5. I think tomorrow we could watching ONLY, market should be adjusted at least 2 day. To be calm bro.








Yeah, RSI still high, lets see the buy in or the sell out is higher . Next time, pls dont try SHN, is has bad Q 2 profit , u should try PTL, DRH, they may give u 2 times CE 

TNT, KHB is good, but seem like the cash out r still higher. PXS gain a very good project from the oil deal btw VN-US, it could be good stock too.


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Yeah, RSI still high, lets see the buy in or the sell out is higher . Next time, pls dont try SHN, is has bad Q 2 profit , u should try PTL, DRH, they may give u 2 times CE
> 
> TNT, KHB is good, but seem like the cash out r still higher. PXS gain a very good project from the oil deal btw VN-US, it could be good stock too.



Thks bro, PTL and TNT is in my short list. Don't forget VOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

tonyget said:


> You should plant more dragonfruit, they are pretty expensive here


how much is the price a kg in china?
in Vietnam, a record crop destroyed the market. the fruits are dumped.


----------



## tonyget

Viet said:


> how much is the price a kg in china?
> in Vietnam, a record crop destroyed the market. the fruits are dumped.




That's such a waste.

I don't know about China. In NewZealand supermarket, price is around 6.5 NZD(5.36 USD) for a single dragonfruit, it's luxurious fruit here


----------



## NiceGuy

tonyget said:


> That's such a waste.
> 
> I don't know about China. In NewZealand supermarket, price is around 6.5 NZD(5.36 USD) for a single dragonfruit, it's luxurious fruit here


U guys should demand the Govt to import more from VN, its quite cheap .

Red dragon is very healthy






> I am delighted to announce that Viet Nam is now the first and only country approved for exporting dragon fruit to New Zealand. We don't import dragon fruit from any other country currently. I am sure the imports will start arriving on New Zealand's shores soon so that our consumers can start enjoying this wonderful tropical fruit," Ambassador Manning said.
> New Zealand to import dragon fruit - Economy - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

tonyget said:


> That's such a waste.
> 
> I don't know about China. In NewZealand supermarket, price is around 6.5 NZD(5.36 USD) for a single dragonfruit, it's luxurious fruit here


dragonfruit costs 10 cent to 50 cent a kg in VN 
Bumper dragon fruit crop rots in Vietnam province | Business | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## NiceGuy

Stock go up again, I bought DRH 4.2, PTL 3.9, PVT 16.7 . Wish me luck !


----------



## NiceGuy

*US to import Vietnamese litchi and longan*
* The United States has announced it would be importing fresh litchi and longan fruits from Viet Nam beginning October 6.*





The Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) of the US Department of Agriculture (USDA) approved the importation last September 4. The fruits will be subjected to a systems approach that includes requirements for treatment and inspection and restrictions on distribution.

As a condition for entry, the fruits must be grown in orchards registered with and monitored by the National Plant Protection Organisation (NPPO) of Viet Nam, to ensure that these are free of disease.

The fruits should also undergo irradiation treatment to neutralise all plant pests of the Class Insecta, except pupae and adults of the Order Lepidoptera.

A phytosanitary certificate from the NPPO confirming that the requirements have been met should accompany each fruit consignment.

Viet Nam expects to export 600 tonnes of litchi and 1,200 tonnes of longan to the US. The litchi exports are expected to make up about 17 per cent of average annual US imports from 2007 to 2010, and the longan, about 69 percent.
US to import Vietnamese litchi and longan

Good news for VN-US relationship


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

News about Vietnamese economy, keywords include: banana, dragonfruit, agriculture, textiles, TPP, McDonalds...
News about Chinese economy, keywords include: space, nanotechnology, laser, semiconductor, shipbuilding, financial, computer...

Which sounds like the advanced country?


----------



## BoQ77

Vietnam focus more on what feed human being. 
Chinese doesn't need food, fruit, clothes, ...


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam launches 3rd oil refinery project*

Source: Xinhua
Time: 2014-Sep-10 15:02





HANOI, Sept. 9 (Xinhua) -- A groundbreaking ceremony for Vung Ro oil refinery and petrochemical project was held in Vietnam's southern Phu Yen province, some 950 km south of capital Hanoi on Tuesday.

The project has an investment of nearly 3.2 billion U.S. dollars with capacity of *8 million tons* per year, covering an area of 538 hectares, reported the website of the Vietnamese government on Tuesday.

The project is set to complete in 2017, becoming the third oil refinery plant in Vietnam after Dung Quat (in central Quang Ngai province, some 730 km south of Hanoi) and Nghi Son (in central Thanh Hoa province, some 140 km south of Hanoi).

Once put into operation, Vung Ro oil refinery is expected to contribute some 111 million dollars to the state budget annually and create some 1,300 jobs.


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> Stock go up again, I bought DRH 4.2, PTL 3.9, PVT 16.7 . Wish me luck !



good on you for making another Viet lose money.


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> good on you for making another Viet lose money.


wtf are you even doing here? you do nothing passive aggressively find ways to bash vietnam.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> good on you for making another Viet lose money.


To day PVR from 4.2 to 4.3, PTL 3.9 to 4.2, PVT 16.7 to 16.8 , if it keep the price like that in 2 more days, I will win.

Stock is hard to play and require lots of knowledge abt politics, economy etc. Only 5-10 % players can win while 90-95 % either gain nothing (got profit lower than bank interest rate abt 8-9 % / year in VN) nor lose. If ur IQ is not high enough, then dont play.


----------



## Jlaw

visom said:


> wtf are you even doing here? you do nothing passive aggressively find ways to bash vietnam.


stock market is a zero sum game. one win, someone lose. It's just fact.



NiceGuy said:


> To day PVR from 4.2 to 4.3, PTL 3.9 to 4.2, PVT 16.7 to 16.8 , if it keep the price like that in 2 more days, I will win.
> 
> Stock is hard to play and require lots of knowledge abt politics, economy etc. Only 5-10 % players can win while 90-95 % either gain nothing (got profit lower than bank interest rate abt 8-9 % / year in VN) nor lose. If ur IQ is not high enough, then dont play.


nothing to do with IQ. A seven year old kid won the contest for picking seven random stocks in a portfolio during a promo ran by a trading house.

By the way kid, when i was playing stock market, you probably still in school.


----------



## Rechoice

NiceGuy said:


> Stock go up again, I bought DRH 4.2, PTL 3.9, PVT 16.7 . Wish me luck !



I did same.

I bought PTL, TNT, PFL and PVL too, it was CE yesterday. only ORS is unchanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> stock market is a zero sum game. one win, someone lose. It's just fact.
> 
> 
> nothing to do with IQ. A seven year old kid won the contest for picking seven random stocks in a portfolio during a promo ran by a trading house.
> 
> By the way kid, when i was playing stock market, you probably still in school.


Okay, then pls show me the stock u buy in China, we will check if u can win or not.


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> stock market is a zero sum game. one win, someone lose. It's just fact.
> 
> 
> nothing to do with IQ. A seven year old kid won the contest for picking seven random stocks in a portfolio during a promo ran by a trading house.
> 
> By the way kid, when i was playing stock market, you probably still in school.


I'm not even talking about the stock market. All you do on this thread is argue and post negative news, why don't you be a bit more productive and positive? Posting some good and some bad news about Vietnam? Sure, that's fair. Posting nothing but bad news? You're just being a douche.


----------



## NiceGuy

visom said:


> I'm not even talking about the stock market. All you do on this thread is argue and post negative news, why don't you be a bit more productive and positive? Posting some good and some bad news about Vietnam? Sure, that's fair. Posting nothing but bad news? You're just being a douche.


Strong VN is great threat to China, we cant expect goodwill attitude from Chinese here . U want them to feel happy when we keep taking away their jobs, their foreign investment day by day ??



> Fitch Signals Vietnam Rating Upgrade as Economy Strengthens
> Fitch Signals Vietnam Rating Upgrade as Economy Strengthens - Bloomberg


More good news means stock will keep going up in long term. I may have a good chance to buy a car in this year , so happy , cant stop my tear


----------



## Viet

Jlaw said:


> good on you for making another Viet lose money.


bs. you failed to differentiate between stocks and opions markets.


----------



## Jlaw

Viet said:


> bs. you failed to differentiate between stocks and opions markets.


LOL. Do you know what you're talking about? You mean options market. Kid, when I was using options to maximize my returns, you were still hanging by your daddy's XXXX....



One more thing, whether you win in stock or derivatives, it's still zero sum game.


----------



## Jlaw

visom said:


> I'm not even talking about the stock market. All you do on this thread is argue and post negative news, why don't you be a bit more productive and positive? Posting some good and some bad news about Vietnam? Sure, that's fair. Posting nothing but bad news? You're just being a douche.


Take it up with the Vietnamese journalist.


----------



## visom

Jlaw said:


> Take it up with the Vietnamese journalist.


Journalists write all kinds of news. You only post 1 kind.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> LOL. Do you know what you're talking about? You mean options market. Kid, when I was using options to maximize my returns, you were still hanging by your daddy's XXXX....
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, whether you win in stock or derivatives, it's still zero sum game.


How abt stock in China now ?? As I know, its very hard to win 20-50 % per month (if u r smart and lucky enough) like in VN now, coz China stock dont go up fast any more.

My DRH, PVT, PTL all go up so well yesterday.Specially PTL from 3.9 to 4.4, more than 10 % in 2 days already.


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> How abt stock in China now ?? As I know, its very hard to win 20-50 % per month (if u r smart and lucky enough) like in VN now, coz China stock dont go up fast any more.
> 
> My DRH, PVT, PTL all go up so well yesterday.Specially PTL from 3.9 to 4.4, more than 10 % in 2 days already.


Lol. Because our government know stock markets are gambling centers so they don't want to encourage gambling. Plus Chinese know buying digital paper is ridiculous. We buy properties, land, gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Lol. Because our government know stock markets are gambling centers so they don't want to encourage gambling. Plus Chinese know buying digital paper is ridiculous. We buy properties, land, gold.


gambling centers ?? poor u, seem like ur IQ is not high enough to know what is the meaning of stock market.

There r always some very good stock like Apple, Microsoft in US or Vinamilk (VNM) , GAS (petroleum company) in VN, those stock r very good to hold in long term coz it always bring good benefit (higher than bank interest rate). But they r hard to go up to 20 % per month, thats why I dont buy them.

Some stocks r for gambling, when some r good stocks to buy and hold with the benefit is always higher than interest rate. Not all r for gambling, dude.


----------



## bolo

NiceGuy said:


> gambling centers ?? poor u, seem like ur IQ is not high enough to know what is the meaning of stock market.
> 
> There r always some very good stock like Apple, Microsoft in US or Vinamilk (VNM) , GAS (petroleum company) in VN, those stock r very good to hold in long term coz it always bring good benefit (higher than bank interest rate). But they r hard to go up to 20 % per month, thats why I dont buy them.
> 
> Some stocks r for gambling, when some r good stocks to buy and hold with the benefit is always higher than interest rate. Not all r for gambling, dude.


Vietnamese cannot afford Apple stock.


----------



## Viet

Updated : 9/18/2014 3:44:42 PM
*Vietnamese firms invest US$849 million abroad
*
VOV - Vietnamese businesses poured US$849 million into 68 investment projects in 21 countries during the first seven months of this year, the Ministry of Planning and Investment’s Foreign Investment Agency reported.

The biggest project is worth US$355.2 million, invested by the telecommunications group Viettel in Tanzania. Viettel also put US$170 million into another telecoms project in Burundi.

So far, disbursement of overseas investments in 2014 totaled close toUS$609 million, expecting to reachUS$1.15 billion by the end of the year.

By the end of July, a total of 890 Vietnamese-invested projects had been granted licenses in 63 countries and territories, with combined registered capital of US$19 billion.

Several Vietnamese businesses, such as Viettel and Hoang AnhGia Lai Group, have recorded profitable returns on their overseas projects.


----------



## Viet

Updated : 9/19/2014 12:27:30 PM
*First Vietnamese travel website launches*








(VOV) -The first Vietnamese travel website dedicated to assisting consumers booking of air tickets, hotels and tours–www.gotadi.com – officially launched on September 18.

At present, Gotadi.com has connected with Vietnam Airlines and more than 900 airlines from around the globe, 2,000 domestic hotels and 400,000 international hotels.

Customers can enjoy a wide variety of promotions from travel operators when they book tours through the website.

The website also provides online shopping, a list of travel offices and a directory assistance center 1900 9002.Gotadi.com was founded with the participation of Hospitality Group (HG) Holdings-a leading travel group in Indochina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam’s longest expressway opens to public: Noi Bai-Lao Cai 254 km highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnam growth worst since 1980s seen on credit crunch | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Thi Hien points to about two dozen sewing machines lined up on one side of her apparel workshop near Hanoi’s Red River. They have been gathering dust as she tried to get a loan to increase output for exports.
“*I’ve knocked on the doors of four banks already this year and I still can’t get a loan,”* Hien, 42, said. “*They’re only prepared to lend at high interest rates*.”
Hien’s factory is among thousands in the country that have cut production or shut down as one of the highest levels of bad debt among Southeast Asia’s biggest economies damps lending. Government efforts to clean up banks have failed to reinvigorate the credit growth local companies rely on, threatening their ability to supply the Japanese and Chinese manufacturers who are turning to Vietnam as a production center.
“In Vietnam, economic growth relies on bank credit,” said Alan Pham, Ho Chi Minh City-based chief economist at VinaCapital Group, the nation’s biggest fund manager. “Credit growth has been slow on low absorption capacity of businesses and *reluctance of banks to give new loans due to concern over non- performing loans. *Government should address both issues.”
Vietnam’s gross domestic product probably increased 5.4 percent in the nine months through September from a year ago, according to the median estimate in a Bloomberg survey ahead of data due tomorrow. The government’s full-year target is 5.8 percent for a seventh year of growth below 7 percent, the longest such stretch according to International Monetary Fund records going back to the 1980s, when the nation embarked on “Doi Moi” market opening.
*Samsung, Intel*
In recent years, manufacturers including Samsung Electronics Co., LG Electronics Inc., Nokia Oyj and Intel Corp. have set up operations in Vietnam as they looked for options to China. Disbursed foreign investment rose 3.2 percent in the nine months through September, with South Korea, Hong Kong and Japan the top investors in the country, data showed yesterday.
Even as foreign investment climbed, Vietnam’s credit growth has lagged, rising 5.82 percent as of end-August, compared to 6.44 percent in the same period last year. The government’s target this year is 12 percent to 14 percent, and Prime Minister Nguyen *Tan Dung has repeatedly asked the monetary authority to get banks to lend more and at lower rates. (print more money further devalue the dong )*
A lack of trust between businesses and banks contributed to slow credit growth, Governor Nguyen Van Binh said this week. The central bank plans to introduce a pilot for unsecured loans for some firms to spur lending, Thanh Nien newspaper reported.
Even with these measures, “bank lending is still dominated by state-owned enterprises,” said Eugenia Fabon Victorino, a Singapore-based economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd. That’s “depriving small and medium enterprises of the needed capital boost.”
*Plastic molds*
“It’s still very hard to get loans,” said Tran Vuong, who owns a manufacturing unit in Bac Ninh near Hanoi that supplies plastic molds to Canon Inc. “Improving our product quality and selling to foreign firms is the only way to grow. We need the government to do more to help us get loans.”
*It is a far cry from a lending rate of 51 percent in 2007, which fueled inflation of as much as 28 percent in 2008, among the fastest in the world*. The central bank then acted to limit credit growth to curb price gains, even as the economy slowed.
The government set up an asset management company to clear bad debt, while the central bank cut interest rates and devalued the dong this year to help businesses and spur growth. *Vietnam has also cut the corporate tax for some firms and extended incentives for foreign manufacturers.
Even so, the number of business closures increased 13 percent in the eight months  * through August from the same period a year earlier, government data showed. *The number of new businesses registered dropped 10 percent*, it said.
*
Growth constraint*
The ratio of bad debt at banks rose to 4.17 percent as of end-June, according to the monetary authority. The ratio may be “substantially higher” because of a lack of consistent classifications and reporting standards for banks, Standard & Poor’s said in a report July 15. Moody’s Investors Service earlier this year estimated it to be at least 15 percent.
The Vietnam asset management company has bought more than 58 trillion dong ($2.7 billion) of bad debt as of end-August, according to VAMC Chairman Nguyen Quoc Hung. The slow pace of purchases and the lack of a schedule for sale and allowing foreign investors to participate remains a concern and is limiting credit growth, Pham said.
“Credit can safely grow at about 10-12 percent, which is sufficient to finance necessary business transactions, and not too much as to cause inflation,” Pham said. “Expansion less than that range can act as a constraint on economic activities and GDP growth.”
*Forecasts cut*
The Asian Development Bank today cut its forecast for Vietnam’s GDP growth this year to 5.5 percent from an earlier estimate of 5.6 percent, and for next year to 5.7 percent from 5.8 percent.
While slow lending growth has hurt domestic demand, overseas sales have been a bright spot, rising 15 percent last year and forecast to climb 11 percent in 2014. The outlook for some exporters like Hien, the apparel maker, is weaker.
“Some banks asked to see my export contract as a condition for loans,” said Hien. “But how can I sign contracts with foreign buyers when I don’t know if I can get money to increase my production in the first place.”



Vietnam in worse shape than i expected.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> Vietnam growth worst since 1980s seen on credit crunch | Business | Thanh Nien Daily
> 
> 
> Vietnam in worse shape than i expected.


Yep, seem like our economy is in trouble now, the stock is down below 600 again (597 now). The risks in real estate bubble bust, in banking system r still high.

But we r trying to solve the problem. The economy is acceptable As long as the stock still over 600 points. We need some talent men to work for the Govt., but they seem not so interested coz our Govt. still seem not respect talented person.


----------



## Jlaw

NiceGuy said:


> Yep, seem like our economy is in trouble now, the stock is down below 600 again (597 now). The risks in real estate bubble bust, in banking system r still high.
> 
> But we r trying to solve the problem. The economy is acceptable As long as the stock still over 600 points. We need some talent men to work for the Govt., but they seem not so interested coz our Govt. still seem not respect talented person.


So you lose money in stock market.


----------



## NiceGuy

Jlaw said:


> So you lose money in stock market.


Not much, I bought TNT 3,7 (when it went down from 4.3) coz I thought VN index would not go below 600, but it went down to 3.4. As VN index keep going down.

VN index was below 600 this morning, but it bounced back to 605 in afternoon, so my TNT recover to 3.6. I may cut loss if TNT wont go up tmrrow and buy another ones coz many good stocks went down and cant recover today like VIC, HDL,VSC

so, I just lose 2,5 %, not so bad, and it may go up to 3.7 or even 3.8 tmrrow, so I hope I dont have to cut loss.


----------



## visom

*Four Houses Proving That Vietnam is a Vertical Garden Hub*




Photo via Arch Daily

While verdant vertical gardens are apt to blossom in nearly every city, Vietnam seems a particularly fertile land for architecture covered in flowering vines and shrubbery. Thanks in large part to the industrious folks at the Vietnamese firm *Vo Trong Nghia,* the city is home to some seriously lush examples of green space and urban design coming together as one. Take a look, below:


1. (↑ and ↓) *MM++ architects* restored this Ho Chi Minh City vila to "turn the existing construction, a 'pastiche' art deco, into a contemporary villa with clean lines and open spaces." Half of one of the home's sides is engulfed in a climbing gardens, which extends indoors through large cut-out windows.









2. (↑ and ↓) In an effort to add more green space to Ho Chi Minh City, *Vo Trong Nghia* architects crafted apartment buildings in the vein of giant planters, with luscious rooftop gardens. The entire project, five houses in all, was built for just *$156K.*









3. (↑ and ↓) Construction is underway for *Vo Trong Nghia's* insane checkerboard technical university in Hanoi, Vietnam, which will pop tree-filled balconies between the concrete slab walls.









4. (↑ and ↓) *Vo Trong Nghia* went with a "lasagna-like" approach to the vertical garden by slatting greenery between the dozen slabs of concrete planters. The leafy veil also looks just as cool from the inside looking out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Vietnam Airlines may sell stake to Japan’s All Nippon Airways *

HANOI: Vietnam Airlines has identified Japan's All Nippon Airways (ANA) as a possible strategic partner as part of the flag carrier's partial privatisation plan, state media quoted its president as saying on Tuesday.
President and Chief Executive Pham Ngoc Minh named ANA, which raised $1.6 billion via a share offer in 2012 to fund purchases in Asian airlines, as a one of several firms in the running for a 20 percent stake up for grabs in the airline, the Vietnam Economic Times reported.

Several other newspapers carried similar stories on Tuesday naming ANA as a possible partner.

Minh last month told Reuters Vietnam Airlines was in talks with several possible partners, but it would prefer to choose only one.

A spokesman for ANA declined to comment on the reports and officials with Vietnam Airlines could not be reached for comment.

Valued at $1.5 billion, Vietnam Airlines is allocating a stake of just 5 percent in an initial public offering (IPO), with the state retaining control of three-quarters of the company initially.

The airline accounts for about half of Vietnam's air travel market, which is one of the fastest growing in Asia.

The Vietnam Economic Times also quoted Minh saying the airline would list on a stock exchange within a year of the IPO, without specifying which bourse.

The IPO has been repeatedly delayed since the plan was first announced six years ago and it looks set to be delayed further having been initially scheduled for this month.

Vietnam Airlines may sell stake to Japan&#39;s All Nippon Airways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

NiceGuy said:


> Yep, seem like our economy is in trouble now, the stock is down below 600 again (597 now). The risks in real estate bubble bust, in banking system r still high.
> 
> But we r trying to solve the problem. The economy is acceptable As long as the stock still over 600 points. We need some talent men to work for the Govt., but they seem not so interested coz our Govt. still seem not respect talented person.



"but they seem not so interested coz our Govt. still seem not respect talented person."

This is also true here in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

vtnsx said:


> "but they seem not so interested coz our Govt. still seem not respect talented person."
> 
> This is also true here in Canada.


Canada Govt. is US's puppet, u cant hope much from them. US dont want a strong Canada Govt.

Due to HK protest & war against IS in middle east, the world economy is going down, stock going down, so does VN stock, I decide to wait and see only.

Luckily, VN stock is still fluctuating around 600 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

I'm waiting too. VN index is sliding away slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Rechoice said:


> I'm waiting too. VN index is sliding away slowly.


Maybe it will go up again after Q3 reports release. So, we need to wait for few more weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

NiceGuy said:


> Canada Govt. is US's puppet, u cant hope much from them. US dont want a strong Canada Govt.
> 
> Due to HK protest & war against IS in middle east, the world economy is going down, stock going down, so does VN stock, I decide to wait and see only.
> 
> Luckily, VN stock is still fluctuating around 600 points.


Canada is not US's puppet. What do you really know, you live in Vietnam.


----------



## Viet

one of the 10 new Airbus 350 XWB for Vietnam Airlines, assembled in Toulouse, France, perhaps the most modern long range plane in the world today.
Erster Airbus A350 für Vietnam Airlines | FLUG REVUE








vtnsx said:


> Canada is not US's puppet. What do you really know, you live in Vietnam.


he bro, how are things going in Canada?


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam sees 2014 trade surplus of $1.5 bln on stronger exports
*
HANOI Fri Oct 3, 2014 2:26am EDT
Reuters







Oct 3 (Reuters) - Growth in exports driven by manufacturing could give Vietnam a trade surplus of $1.5 billion this year, far surpassing its forecast of $500 million in July, according to the country's trade ministry.

An annual surplus would be the third in a row for Vietnam, which posted its first in two decades in 2012, with cellphones andtextiles continuing to bolster an economy constrained in the past few years by high levels of bad debt and weak consumer spending.

Vietnam's exports this year are likely to touch $148 billion, surpassing the annual target of $145.4 billion, and an increase of 12 percent from 2013, the ministry of industry and trade said on its website late on Thursday (Cổng thông tin điện tử Bộ Công Thương

Imports for 2014 may rise at a slower pace of 11 percent to $146.5 billion, the ministry said.

Despite structural weaknesses in its economy and the slow pace of banking reforms, privatisation and regulation, Vietnam remains a draw for multinational firms, includingMicrosoft and Intel, due to lower wages than China and the prospect of tariff-free exports to the European Union, the United States and Japan once a raft of trade deals go through.

The ministry expected exports to grow faster in the fourth quarter, having increased more than 14 percent to $109.6 billion during January-September from the same period last year. Imports were up 11 percent at $107.2 billion in that period.

Chemical exports outperformed other sectors, surging 71 percent in the past nine months, while exports of cellphones from firms like Samsung Electronics, climbed 10 percent to $17 billion. Textiles and garments, which includes Adidas, H & M Hennes & Mauritz and Inditex's Zara, rose 19 percent, netting more than $15 billion in the first nine months.

Most economists see a stable outlook for Vietnam this year, with faster manufacturing

expansion in September spurring third-quarter economic growth of 6.2 percent, the quickest since the end of 2010.

(Reporting by Mai Nguyen; Editing by Martin Petty and Prateek Chatterjee)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

vtnsx said:


> Canada is not US's puppet. What do you really know, you live in Vietnam.



No, but Canada is a Harper's puppet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam’s largest gas deposit discovered off central coast*
By *Manh Quan*, Thanh Nien News

*HANOI* - Thursday, October 09, 2014 




_A PetroVietnam drill rig_

Vietnam Oil and Gas Group (PetroVietnam) has discovered a major gas deposit off the country's central coast, the company's chairman said Wednesday.

The deposit, located about 80 kilometers (50 miles) off the coast of Quang Nam and Quang Ngai may contain the largest gas reserve ever discovered in Vietnam, according to the state-owned company.

“We are carrying out many activities to determine the scale of the reserve and harvest gas to power our energy plants,” Nguyen Xuan Son, PetroVietnam's chairman, said at a regular meeting of the state-owned company. “We are expecting to supply gas to the plants starting in 2021.”

During the meeting, Son said PetroVietnam plans to withdraw all of its investments in non-core businesses at 11 affiliates by late 2015, including a total of VND5 trillion (US$235 million) from PVcombank and Oceanbank.

PetroVietnam’s revenues in the first nine months of this year topped VND560.1 trillion (US$26.36 billion), of which VND125.5 trillion was added to the state coffers. The company has harvested 12.71 million tons of oil and 7.64 billion cubic meters of gas in 2014. It has made five oil and gas discoveries and signed three new contracts, according to the company report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> one of the 10 new Airbus 350 XWB for Vietnam Airlines, assembled in Toulouse, France, perhaps the most modern long range plane in the world today.
> Erster Airbus A350 für Vietnam Airlines | FLUG REVUE
> View attachment 111831
> 
> 
> 
> he bro, how are things going in Canada?


it's good here. Lots of work.


----------



## BoQ77

*EVFTA helps boost VN’s integration*

PM Nguyen Tan Dung and EC President Manuel Barroso have agreed that the conclusion of the Viet Nam-EU Free Trade Agreement (EVFTA) will give a strong boost to Viet Nam's integration into the global economy.

The EC President restated the EU’s stance of advocating the settlement of disputes through peaceful measures, on the basis of international law, especially the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea.

The EU called on relevant parties to avoid unilateral actions that threaten peace and stability in the region; fully observe the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the East Sea (DOC), and work towards an early conclusion of the Code of Conduct in the East Sea.

On the occasion, the EC committed to providing €400 million in assistance for Viet Nam for the 2014-2020 period.

*PM Dung holds talks with Belgian counterpart*

PM Nguyen Tan Dung held talks with his Belgian counterpart Charles Michel on the occasion of his official visit to Belgium.

The two leaders agreed to enhance trade cooperation by creating favorable conditions for the two nations’ businesses to promote prioritized areas such as seaports, logistics, transportation, green technology, high technology, aviation and space.

They were unanimous in maintaining the meetings of the Joint Committee on economic cooperation with the aim of increasing the effectiveness of projects and cooperative mechanisms.

After the talks, the two leaders witnessed the signing of an Agreement on Satellite on observing natural resources and calamity and a Memorandum of Understanding on the development of Hai Phong Port.

*US Counselor Shannon visits VN*

US Counselor Thomas A. Shannon visited Viet Nam following the Secretary Kerry’s December 2013 visit to the Mekong River.

During his stay in Viet Nam, Mr. Shannon paid a courtesy call to Vietnamese high-ranking leaders, agreeing on closer coordination for successful implementation of the joint cooperation programs within the Lower Mekong Initiative (LMI) to contribute to the overall development of the Mekong region in a sustainable manner.

*Plastics export earnings rise 18%*

In the third quarter of 2014, the industry achieved a 17.9% year-on-year increase in total export value of plastic products to US$2 billion.

During the period, export value showed strong growth, posting year-on-year increases of 78.28% for the Myanmar market, 69.19% for the Belgian market and 67.73% for the Swedish market.

Japan was the largest export market for Vietnamese plastic products, accounting for 24.79% of total export value.

*Entrepreneurship on the rise in VN*

As of January 2014, the country had more than 750,000 businesses established in accordance with the Enterprise Law. Over 390,000 of them were established in the last five years and over half of them were established in the last ten years, Mr. Loc said.

Victoria Kwakwa, (WB) Country Director in Viet Nam said the rebound of the global economy bodes well for Viet Nam and the business community and expressed her confidence that the government will create improved economic conditions for business to flourish.

*VN to receive world’s most advanced aircraft*

The national flag carrier Viet Nam Airlines (VNA) will receive the world’s most advanced aircraft Airbus 350 XWB worth US$340 million in June 2015.

This is the first in an order contract for ten A350 aircraft that VNA has booked from European aircraft manufacturer Airbus.

The Airbus 350 XWB will be put into operation in the third quarter next year with direct air routes from Hanoi/Ho Chi Minh City to France and some other European countries.

*Meeting marks Int’l Day for Disaster Reduction*

More than 800 people, mostly older people, took part in a meeting to mark the International Day for Disaster Reduction (IDDR) in southern My Tho City, Tien Giang province.

Ayka Arai, Director of Save the Children Japan heightened close coordination among ministries, departments, localities and international organizations in disseminating information to raise people’s awareness on keeping calm to cope with natural disasters, expanding valuable lessons and protecting vulnerable groups like women, children and the elderly.

This year, the Mekong Delta province of Tien Giang is chosen as one of three localities nationwide to host meetings to mark the IDDR with the theme “The elderly with disasters in 2014: Resilience for Life”.

*HN plans 13 more industrial parks*

The capital city of Ha Noi will have 13 more industrial parks (IPs) spread over 6,000 hectares by 2020, a 300% increase in comparison with the current number of parks.

In the first nine months of the year, the city got 10 new IPs covering over an area of 1,423 hectares. Four of these were fully occupied, while the land area left unused accounted for 31.5% of the total, a 0.5% decrease over the previous quarter.


----------



## BoQ77

US Embarry Hanoi, yesterday post this.

U.S. - Vietnam cooperation on creating a competitive electricity market means that you will have access to cheaper, more abundant and uninterrupted electricity. How will that affect your daily life?


----------



## Viet

Vietsovpetro begins construction of $230m oil rig | Business | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## vtnsx

Good news! Vietnam finally privatize something! The road to more business freedom!

Vietnam seeks to privatize five major expressways | Business | Thanh Nien Daily






More privatization happening for a successful economy!

Vietnam to accelerate privatization with share-sale reboot | Business | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## Krate M

Hi folks,
this is off topic, but i want to learn Vietnamese, can you guys give me any tips or resources?


----------



## bolo

Vietnamese government should stop buying planes and pay off debt.

*Vietnam public debts continue to rise
*
Servicing of Vietnam’s public debts, including those borrowed to pay older loans, is estimated to account for 26.2 percent of the government’s revenues this year, higher than the 25 percent cap that is in place, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung said.
Public debt has rapidly increased in recent times, he said at the opening session of the National Assembly Monday.
However, the country’s total debts, including government debts and the state’s overseas loans are still at a safe level of less than 65 percent of the GDP, he said.
Public debts rose to 54.2 percent of the GDP in 2013, and are expected to rise further to 60.3 percent this year, according to the government’s socioeconomic report at the meeting.
According to a report presented by Minister of Finance Dinh Tien Dung, the government proposes to seek legislative approval for a budget deficit of 5.3 percent of GDP this year and 5 percent in 2015. It is aimed at enabling repayment of short-term loans and meeting the country’s security needs, the report said.
*This could take public debts to 64.5 percent of GDP next year.*
Phung Quoc Hien, chairman of the NA’s Finance and Budget Commission, said public spending is within the stipulated safe limit but close to the ceiling, while repayment of public debts is disproportionately high compared to budget revenues.
Some borrowings have not been properly computed, he said.
He urged the government to cut the deficit.
Bad debts not yet solved
The PM said economic development is stable and inflation, low. Inflation is expected to be below 5 percent and credit growth at 12-14 percent this year.
But consumer demand remains low, credit activities are sluggish, and bad debts are being tackled too slowly, he said.
The government has GDP growth, inflation, and export growth targets of 6.2 percent, 5 percent of 10 percent for next year, and would focus on stabilizing the exchange rate, boosting the stock market, and accelerating economic restructure, he said.
Assessing the government’s report, chairman of the NA Economic Commission, Nguyen Van Giau, said the government should focus more on helping the business sector overcome difficulties.
*The number of firms closing down remained high, at an estimated 7,000-odd, in the first nine months of this year*, he said. *The unemployment rate admittedly fell, but mostly because workers moved to the unorganized sector with low and unstable salaries*, he said.
Banks’ bad debts increased to 4.17 percent in July from 4.07 percent in May and 3.61 percent last year.
The Vietnam Asset Management Company (VAMC), which buys banks’ bad debts against a “special bond” redeemable for credit from the central bank, has been slow in dealing with bad debts, he said.
The VAMC has found it hard to find foreign investors who want to buy bad debts secured by property.
The company has bought VND56 trillion (US$2.67 billion) worth of bad debts since July 2013 when it was established by the central bank. It has targeted VND70-100 trillion worth of bad debts this year.

Vietnam public debts continue to rise | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## Soryu

Krate M said:


> Hi folks,
> this is off topic, but i want to learn Vietnamese, can you guys give me any tips or resources?


This is big help for anyone to begin ...

Learn How To Speak Vietnamese - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

> EU pours 19 billion USD into Vietnam
> 20/11/2014 | 11:27:08
> 
> ]The capital city of Hanoi ranked first in the nation in attracting investment from European Union countries, with 357 projects worth 3 billion USD, according to the Foreign Investment Agency (FIA).
> 
> EU investors have funded projects in 52 provinces and cities, focusing on Ba Ria-Vung Tau, Quang Ninh and Dong Nai as well as Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City. The agency reported that 23 out of the EU's 28 member states had invested nearly 19 billion USD in Vietnam with 1,535 valid projects as of October 20.
> 
> The Netherlands topped the list with 221 projects with registered capital of 6.58 billion USD, accounting for 34.7 percent of EU investment in the country.
> 
> France ranked second with 418 projects with investment capital of 3.3 billion USD, or 17.4 percent of EU investment. The UK and Germany followed with 2.82 billion USD and 1.33 billion USD respectively.
> EU pours 19 billion USD into Vietnam -- Vietnam+ (VietnamPlus)


Yeah, the money from EU keep flowing to VN, the good news is that its not bad like JP ODA that only benefit corrupted VN officials and JP contractors. French is now a good friends of VN.

Seem like VN stock wont go down much, I decided to buy PFL-3.6, LCG-8.9 today


----------



## NiceGuy

Hj, VN index is down today, but my PFL is CE 3.9 . Yeah, PFL a child of PVX is good stock now


----------



## NiceGuy

The World Oil price keep going down make stocks of VN petrol company go down. VN index down quite much to 568. Luckily, I bought real estate stocks coz we have some good news abt the recovery of real estate. PFL now 4.0 (bought when 3.6). LCG 9.4 (bought when 8.8)


----------



## frequency

NiceGuy said:


> The World Oil price keep going down make stocks of VN petrol company go down. VN index down quite much to 568. Luckily, I bought real estate stocks coz we have some good news abt the recovery of real estate. PFL now 4.0 (bought when 3.6). LCG 9.4 (bought when 8.8)



Where do I buy real estate stock in Vietnam?


----------



## NiceGuy

frequency said:


> Where do I buy real estate stock in Vietnam?


VN index is quite hard to play. U must wait for 3 days (T3+) before u can sell the stocks u buy. I dont know where we can buy stock oversea, if u r in VN, u can create an account in SSI stock company in Ho Chi Minh and Hai Noi or Hai Phong.

There r many good news for VN real estate, so its good to buy and hold some stock like LCG, DLG, or even PFL


----------



## somsak

How many children average Vietnamese has?

CIA world fact book give 1.8 per woman. Is that true? Lately Vietnamese has 2 children or less on average?

Every country in Asia goes aging.! (except Pinoy)


----------



## Viet

*Russia and Vietnam to jointly develop energy in Arctic, Siberia*
Published time: November 26, 2014 10:35








_President Vladimir Putin and General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of Vietnam Nguyen Phu Chong (from right to left in the background) during the ceremony of signing joint documents in the Bocharov Ruchei residence in Sochi (RIA Novosti / Alexey Druzhinin)_

Economy, Finance, Gas, Oil, Trade

Russia’s Gazprom and its oil arm Gazprom Neft have agreed with the Vietnamese energy company Petrovietnam to jointly develop Russia’s Arctic offshore oil and gas in Siberia, as well as supply the country’s ESPO blend crude to Vietnam.

The world’s largest gas producer Gazprom and Petrovietnam agreed Tuesday on the joint exploration of gas deposits in western and southern Siberia.

_"Today's agreement will strengthen our partnership in the production of gas in Russia. It’s the first time a company from the Asia-Pacific will act as a partner and co-investor in the development of Gazprom’s promising Russian deposits,”_ Gazprom CEO Alexey Miller said in a statement.

Gazprom’s oil arm, Gazprom Neft, signed a separate deal with Petrovietnam to develop Russia’s Dolginskoye oil field that has reserves estimated at more than 200 million tons (1.5 billion barrels). It is located in Russia’s Prirazlomnoye field on the Pechora Sea shelf, part of the country’s first offshore Arctic field which opened last year.

The companies have also signed a deal under which Gazprom Neft will supply ESPO blend crude oil to Vietnam, said Reuters.

The Russian oil market saw the introduction of the new ESPO blend in 2009, when the first branch of the Pacific Ocean pipeline was commissioned. ESPO was created especially for the pipeline and now ranks as the best Russia’s blend. ESPO is lighter and contains less salt.

The deals come at a time when Russia’s oil majors including Gazprom Neft, the oil arm of the world’s biggest gas company Gazprom, are being hit by Western sanctions that cap cooperation in offshore drilling.

_"Today's agreement will strengthen our partnership in the production of gas in Russian territory. It’s the first time a company from the Asia-Pacific will act as a partner and co-investor in the development of Gazprom’s promising Russian deposits,”_ Aleksey Miller, Gazprom CEO said in a statement.

Russia and Vietnam also agreed to boost bilateral trade to $10 billion by 2020. In 2013 trade turnover between Russia and Vietnam grew 8.5 percent to $4 billion.

_"We have real opportunities and necessary mechanisms for this,"_ said Russian President Vladimir Putin, adding that a high-level ad hoc working group is now negotiating the implementation of 17 investment projects worth more than $20 billion.

Putin stressed that relations between the two countries can be characterized as a comprehensive strategic partnership, and the joint statement adopted Tuesday reflects the prospect of further strengthening.

Russia and Vietnam to jointly develop energy in Arctic, Siberia — RT Business


----------



## EastSea

Is Hanoi TV tower in planning ? 






.: VGP News :. | Xây dựng Tháp truyền hình Việt Nam tại Khu Trung tâm đô thị Tây Hồ Tây | BÁO ĐIỆN TỬ CHÍNH PHỦ NƯỚC CHXHCN VIỆT NAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dichoi

somsak said:


> How many children average Vietnamese has?
> 
> CIA world fact book give 1.8 per woman. Is that true? Lately Vietnamese has 2 children or less on average?
> 
> Every country in Asia goes aging.! (except Pinoy)



Vietnam has a birth rate of 16.31 births/1,000 population (2009 est.) which ranks them 129 in the world.


----------



## Viet

construction starts for the tallest building in Vietnam: 350m 
*The Landmark 81*


----------



## Viet

_two recent projects from the world bank_

*World Bank Approves US$450 Million for Better Sanitation Services in Ho Chi Minh City*
December 23, 2014







*WASHINGTON, December 23, 2014*—The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors today approved US$450 million in loans and credits to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam for the Second Ho Chi Minh City Environmental Sanitation Project. The project will improve the environment by treating wastewater, strengthen institutional capacity to manage sanitation and wastewater services, and increase public awareness on the benefits of improved sanitation practices.

Ho Chi Minh City (HCMC) is emerging as a major city in Southeast Asia and is a hub of economic activities in Vietnam, contributing to about 20 percent of the country’s total GDP. To maintain its competitive position and provide quality services to its citizens, HCMC plans to develop its water-related infrastructure to increase the supply of drinking water for the growing population, protect the city from floods, and improve the environment and reduce health risks by collecting and treating wastewater.

_“The Bank has a long standing and strategic partnership with HCMC. Through this new project, the city will be able to address its sanitation challenges in a more cost effective manner and create a city that is clean and competitive,” _*said Victoria Kwakwa, World Bank Country Director for Vietnam*_. “Improved urban sanitation services benefit all citizens, especially the poor. This project will ensure that the poor in the project areas are well served by having household connections to the sewer network,” she added._

The project will benefit about 1.1 million people in the city and includes a waste water treatment plant that will treat wastewater collected in the Nhieu Loc-Thi Nghe (NLTN) basin and from parts of District 2 of the city. The plant will treat untreated wastewater that is currently being discharged to the Saigon river. Through the project, sewer networks and house connections to the network will be installed in parts of District 2. The project will also provide technical assistance to improve sanitation and wastewater management practices in the city.

_“The project promotes better sanitation practices in HCMC and also supports the urban development of the city through improved wastewater management,” _*said Sudipto Sarkar, World Bank Lead Specialist and task team leader*. “_Under the project an Environmental Learning Center will be created to raise awareness of sanitation issues and the environment that will benefit the people of the Ho Chi Minh City,” he added._

The total project cost is US$495 million, of which US$250 million will be financed through a loan from the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) and a US$200 million credit through the International Development Association (IDA). HCMC will provide US$45 million from its own resources for the project.



*Better Infrastructure for 7.5 Million Urban Residents in Vietnam*
December 19, 2014

*Before and After: The Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project*

*Ho Chi Minh City, December 19, 2014 -* Bui Thi Mai owns a busy shop in Alley 76 on Ton That Thuyet Street in Ho Chi Minh City. She still recalls that just four years ago, the narrow, dirty and unsafe alley prevented her from expanding her business.

“Back then, the alley was so narrow that only one motorbike could get in,” said Mai. “There was no drainage so it was often flooded, making garbage float and mosquitoes breed. It was unsafe for our health. There were few street lights, allowing criminals to hide in the dark corners.”

Despite achievements in poverty reduction, urban poverty in Vietnam started rising in the early 2000s, especially among unregistered migrants who are often among the poorest in cities. Low-income areas faced frequent flooding and suffered from poor sanitation. They had no direct water supply and sewerage connections. These caused serious health and environmental risks to the urban poor.

Implemented from 2004 to 2014, the Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project addressed those challenges in the cities of Hai Phong, Nam Dinh, Ho Chi Minh City and Can Tho.

Under the World Bank-supported project, more than 200 low-income areas like Mai’s neighborhood have been upgraded, directly benefiting 2.5 million urban poor. Homes now have water supply, drainage, electricity, and sanitation services. Narrow, dirty and flooded alleys are now paved, wider, cleaner and safer. Ambulances and fire trucks can now access houses. Children can play around the neighborhood and residents can expand their businesses.

“Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer,” Mai said. “Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.”

Improvements in roads, canals, lakes, sewer and bridges, would benefit an additional five million urban residents.

About 500 kilometers (310 miles) of drains and 580 kilometers (360 miles) of roads have been constructed or upgraded, improving access, reducing flooding, and improving the environmental conditions in poor neighborhoods. Nearly 30 kilometers (18 miles) of canals and seven hectares (17 acres) of lakes were dredged and connected to the drainage system. Over 800 meters (0.5 mile) of bridges and 240 kilometers (150 miles) of roads were constructed to reduce flooding and to improve both traffic capacity and the cityscape. The project also upgraded kindergartens, schools, health clinics and community centers in low-income neighborhoods.





The Tham Tuong Canal in Can Tho City was dredged and renovated, turning from a heavily polluted canal into a clean and green waterway.

World Bank




Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer. Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.









Bui Thi Mai
Resident, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City





A boy plays around in Alley 128 on Dinh Tien Hoang Street, Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. The narrow and dirty alley now became a wide, clean and safe street.

World Bank
*Twin goals*

The project did not just invest in infrastructure, it also provided access to micro loans for home improvement and income generation for households whose incomes are in the bottom 40%. So far, the repayment rate is almost 100%.

“I borrowed 5 million dong [$250] to expand my small shop at home,” said Vo Thanh Khuong, a resident of Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. “Our income has increased and I could take better care of the kids. Our living conditions are getting better.”

“Having access to credit helps the poor benefit even more from improved infrastructures,” said Keiko Sato, Acting World Bank Country Director for Vietnam. “This approach really fits the World Bank’s twin goals in eradicating extreme poverty by 2030 and promoting shared prosperity by improving the living standards of the bottom 40% of the population in every country.”
*
Community participation*

Communities actively participated in project design and implementation. They attended numerous meetings and supervised the infrastructure upgrading work in their neighborhoods. They also contributed their time, efforts and even donated land to improve access in the upgraded areas.

“Together with other members of our community, I frequently checked the project’s progress in our neighborhood to make sure everything was done in a timely manner with high quality,” said Nguyen Thanh Tu, Member of the community supervision board, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City.

With $382 million financing from the World Bank and $140 million counterpart funding from the Government of Vietnam, the project has turned 200 low-income areas into vibrant, attractive communities, and transformed the lives of millions of urban poor.

“Our family’s income has increased twofold since 2010,” said Mai. “We are very happy and we will maintain this clean and green environment for our own benfits".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## frequency

Viet said:


> _two recent projects from the world bank_
> 
> *World Bank Approves US$450 Million for Better Sanitation Services in Ho Chi Minh City*
> December 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON, December 23, 2014*—The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors today approved US$450 million in loans and credits to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam for the Second Ho Chi Minh City Environmental Sanitation Project. The project will improve the environment by treating wastewater, strengthen institutional capacity to manage sanitation and wastewater services, and increase public awareness on the benefits of improved sanitation practices.
> 
> Ho Chi Minh City (HCMC) is emerging as a major city in Southeast Asia and is a hub of economic activities in Vietnam, contributing to about 20 percent of the country’s total GDP. To maintain its competitive position and provide quality services to its citizens, HCMC plans to develop its water-related infrastructure to increase the supply of drinking water for the growing population, protect the city from floods, and improve the environment and reduce health risks by collecting and treating wastewater.
> 
> _“The Bank has a long standing and strategic partnership with HCMC. Through this new project, the city will be able to address its sanitation challenges in a more cost effective manner and create a city that is clean and competitive,” _*said Victoria Kwakwa, World Bank Country Director for Vietnam*_. “Improved urban sanitation services benefit all citizens, especially the poor. This project will ensure that the poor in the project areas are well served by having household connections to the sewer network,” she added._
> 
> The project will benefit about 1.1 million people in the city and includes a waste water treatment plant that will treat wastewater collected in the Nhieu Loc-Thi Nghe (NLTN) basin and from parts of District 2 of the city. The plant will treat untreated wastewater that is currently being discharged to the Saigon river. Through the project, sewer networks and house connections to the network will be installed in parts of District 2. The project will also provide technical assistance to improve sanitation and wastewater management practices in the city.
> 
> _“The project promotes better sanitation practices in HCMC and also supports the urban development of the city through improved wastewater management,” _*said Sudipto Sarkar, World Bank Lead Specialist and task team leader*. “_Under the project an Environmental Learning Center will be created to raise awareness of sanitation issues and the environment that will benefit the people of the Ho Chi Minh City,” he added._
> 
> The total project cost is US$495 million, of which US$250 million will be financed through a loan from the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) and a US$200 million credit through the International Development Association (IDA). HCMC will provide US$45 million from its own resources for the project.
> 
> 
> 
> *Better Infrastructure for 7.5 Million Urban Residents in Vietnam*
> December 19, 2014
> 
> *Before and After: The Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project*
> 
> *Ho Chi Minh City, December 19, 2014 -* Bui Thi Mai owns a busy shop in Alley 76 on Ton That Thuyet Street in Ho Chi Minh City. She still recalls that just four years ago, the narrow, dirty and unsafe alley prevented her from expanding her business.
> 
> “Back then, the alley was so narrow that only one motorbike could get in,” said Mai. “There was no drainage so it was often flooded, making garbage float and mosquitoes breed. It was unsafe for our health. There were few street lights, allowing criminals to hide in the dark corners.”
> 
> Despite achievements in poverty reduction, urban poverty in Vietnam started rising in the early 2000s, especially among unregistered migrants who are often among the poorest in cities. Low-income areas faced frequent flooding and suffered from poor sanitation. They had no direct water supply and sewerage connections. These caused serious health and environmental risks to the urban poor.
> 
> Implemented from 2004 to 2014, the Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project addressed those challenges in the cities of Hai Phong, Nam Dinh, Ho Chi Minh City and Can Tho.
> 
> Under the World Bank-supported project, more than 200 low-income areas like Mai’s neighborhood have been upgraded, directly benefiting 2.5 million urban poor. Homes now have water supply, drainage, electricity, and sanitation services. Narrow, dirty and flooded alleys are now paved, wider, cleaner and safer. Ambulances and fire trucks can now access houses. Children can play around the neighborhood and residents can expand their businesses.
> 
> “Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer,” Mai said. “Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.”
> 
> Improvements in roads, canals, lakes, sewer and bridges, would benefit an additional five million urban residents.
> 
> About 500 kilometers (310 miles) of drains and 580 kilometers (360 miles) of roads have been constructed or upgraded, improving access, reducing flooding, and improving the environmental conditions in poor neighborhoods. Nearly 30 kilometers (18 miles) of canals and seven hectares (17 acres) of lakes were dredged and connected to the drainage system. Over 800 meters (0.5 mile) of bridges and 240 kilometers (150 miles) of roads were constructed to reduce flooding and to improve both traffic capacity and the cityscape. The project also upgraded kindergartens, schools, health clinics and community centers in low-income neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tham Tuong Canal in Can Tho City was dredged and renovated, turning from a heavily polluted canal into a clean and green waterway.
> 
> World Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer. Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bui Thi Mai
> Resident, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boy plays around in Alley 128 on Dinh Tien Hoang Street, Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. The narrow and dirty alley now became a wide, clean and safe street.
> 
> World Bank
> *Twin goals*
> 
> The project did not just invest in infrastructure, it also provided access to micro loans for home improvement and income generation for households whose incomes are in the bottom 40%. So far, the repayment rate is almost 100%.
> 
> “I borrowed 5 million dong [$250] to expand my small shop at home,” said Vo Thanh Khuong, a resident of Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. “Our income has increased and I could take better care of the kids. Our living conditions are getting better.”
> 
> “Having access to credit helps the poor benefit even more from improved infrastructures,” said Keiko Sato, Acting World Bank Country Director for Vietnam. “This approach really fits the World Bank’s twin goals in eradicating extreme poverty by 2030 and promoting shared prosperity by improving the living standards of the bottom 40% of the population in every country.”
> *
> Community participation*
> 
> Communities actively participated in project design and implementation. They attended numerous meetings and supervised the infrastructure upgrading work in their neighborhoods. They also contributed their time, efforts and even donated land to improve access in the upgraded areas.
> 
> “Together with other members of our community, I frequently checked the project’s progress in our neighborhood to make sure everything was done in a timely manner with high quality,” said Nguyen Thanh Tu, Member of the community supervision board, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City.
> 
> With $382 million financing from the World Bank and $140 million counterpart funding from the Government of Vietnam, the project has turned 200 low-income areas into vibrant, attractive communities, and transformed the lives of millions of urban poor.
> 
> “Our family’s income has increased twofold since 2010,” said Mai. “We are very happy and we will maintain this clean and green environment for our own benfits".



I still see sewer lines go through that cannel. Hopefully, they would reroute that someday.


----------



## djsjs

Viet said:


> construction starts for the tallest building in Vietnam: 350m
> *The Landmark 81*
> 
> View attachment 175971


nice building ,will it be built by local companies? maybe CSCEC is a good choice..


----------



## AViet

Tallest building in Vietnam is Vietinbank tower in Hanoi, 363 m with 68 floors, under construction since 2-3 years ago. I think it already completed the foundation.


----------



## frequency

AViet said:


> Tallest building in Vietnam is Vietinbank tower in Hanoi, 363 m with 68 floors, under construction since 2-3 years ago. I think it already completed the foundation.



you mean this tower?


----------



## AViet

Thank you. I am not sure but maybe it is.


----------



## Jlaw

Viet said:


> _two recent projects from the world bank_
> 
> *World Bank Approves US$450 Million for Better Sanitation Services in Ho Chi Minh City*
> December 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON, December 23, 2014*—The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors today approved US$450 million in loans and credits to the Socialist Republic of Vietnam for the Second Ho Chi Minh City Environmental Sanitation Project. The project will improve the environment by treating wastewater, strengthen institutional capacity to manage sanitation and wastewater services, and increase public awareness on the benefits of improved sanitation practices.
> 
> Ho Chi Minh City (HCMC) is emerging as a major city in Southeast Asia and is a hub of economic activities in Vietnam, contributing to about 20 percent of the country’s total GDP. To maintain its competitive position and provide quality services to its citizens, HCMC plans to develop its water-related infrastructure to increase the supply of drinking water for the growing population, protect the city from floods, and improve the environment and reduce health risks by collecting and treating wastewater.
> 
> _“The Bank has a long standing and strategic partnership with HCMC. Through this new project, the city will be able to address its sanitation challenges in a more cost effective manner and create a city that is clean and competitive,” _*said Victoria Kwakwa, World Bank Country Director for Vietnam*_. “Improved urban sanitation services benefit all citizens, especially the poor. This project will ensure that the poor in the project areas are well served by having household connections to the sewer network,” she added._
> 
> The project will benefit about 1.1 million people in the city and includes a waste water treatment plant that will treat wastewater collected in the Nhieu Loc-Thi Nghe (NLTN) basin and from parts of District 2 of the city. The plant will treat untreated wastewater that is currently being discharged to the Saigon river. Through the project, sewer networks and house connections to the network will be installed in parts of District 2. The project will also provide technical assistance to improve sanitation and wastewater management practices in the city.
> 
> _“The project promotes better sanitation practices in HCMC and also supports the urban development of the city through improved wastewater management,” _*said Sudipto Sarkar, World Bank Lead Specialist and task team leader*. “_Under the project an Environmental Learning Center will be created to raise awareness of sanitation issues and the environment that will benefit the people of the Ho Chi Minh City,” he added._
> 
> The total project cost is US$495 million, of which US$250 million will be financed through a loan from the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) and a US$200 million credit through the International Development Association (IDA). HCMC will provide US$45 million from its own resources for the project.
> 
> 
> 
> *Better Infrastructure for 7.5 Million Urban Residents in Vietnam*
> December 19, 2014
> 
> *Before and After: The Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project*
> 
> *Ho Chi Minh City, December 19, 2014 -* Bui Thi Mai owns a busy shop in Alley 76 on Ton That Thuyet Street in Ho Chi Minh City. She still recalls that just four years ago, the narrow, dirty and unsafe alley prevented her from expanding her business.
> 
> “Back then, the alley was so narrow that only one motorbike could get in,” said Mai. “There was no drainage so it was often flooded, making garbage float and mosquitoes breed. It was unsafe for our health. There were few street lights, allowing criminals to hide in the dark corners.”
> 
> Despite achievements in poverty reduction, urban poverty in Vietnam started rising in the early 2000s, especially among unregistered migrants who are often among the poorest in cities. Low-income areas faced frequent flooding and suffered from poor sanitation. They had no direct water supply and sewerage connections. These caused serious health and environmental risks to the urban poor.
> 
> Implemented from 2004 to 2014, the Vietnam Urban Upgrading Project addressed those challenges in the cities of Hai Phong, Nam Dinh, Ho Chi Minh City and Can Tho.
> 
> Under the World Bank-supported project, more than 200 low-income areas like Mai’s neighborhood have been upgraded, directly benefiting 2.5 million urban poor. Homes now have water supply, drainage, electricity, and sanitation services. Narrow, dirty and flooded alleys are now paved, wider, cleaner and safer. Ambulances and fire trucks can now access houses. Children can play around the neighborhood and residents can expand their businesses.
> 
> “Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer,” Mai said. “Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.”
> 
> Improvements in roads, canals, lakes, sewer and bridges, would benefit an additional five million urban residents.
> 
> About 500 kilometers (310 miles) of drains and 580 kilometers (360 miles) of roads have been constructed or upgraded, improving access, reducing flooding, and improving the environmental conditions in poor neighborhoods. Nearly 30 kilometers (18 miles) of canals and seven hectares (17 acres) of lakes were dredged and connected to the drainage system. Over 800 meters (0.5 mile) of bridges and 240 kilometers (150 miles) of roads were constructed to reduce flooding and to improve both traffic capacity and the cityscape. The project also upgraded kindergartens, schools, health clinics and community centers in low-income neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tham Tuong Canal in Can Tho City was dredged and renovated, turning from a heavily polluted canal into a clean and green waterway.
> 
> World Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running my business is much easier because the street is cleaner and safer. Trucks can carry goods to my door. More shops and restaurants have been opening along this big street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bui Thi Mai
> Resident, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A boy plays around in Alley 128 on Dinh Tien Hoang Street, Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. The narrow and dirty alley now became a wide, clean and safe street.
> 
> World Bank
> *Twin goals*
> 
> The project did not just invest in infrastructure, it also provided access to micro loans for home improvement and income generation for households whose incomes are in the bottom 40%. So far, the repayment rate is almost 100%.
> 
> “I borrowed 5 million dong [$250] to expand my small shop at home,” said Vo Thanh Khuong, a resident of Binh Thanh District, Ho Chi Minh City. “Our income has increased and I could take better care of the kids. Our living conditions are getting better.”
> 
> “Having access to credit helps the poor benefit even more from improved infrastructures,” said Keiko Sato, Acting World Bank Country Director for Vietnam. “This approach really fits the World Bank’s twin goals in eradicating extreme poverty by 2030 and promoting shared prosperity by improving the living standards of the bottom 40% of the population in every country.”
> *
> Community participation*
> 
> Communities actively participated in project design and implementation. They attended numerous meetings and supervised the infrastructure upgrading work in their neighborhoods. They also contributed their time, efforts and even donated land to improve access in the upgraded areas.
> 
> “Together with other members of our community, I frequently checked the project’s progress in our neighborhood to make sure everything was done in a timely manner with high quality,” said Nguyen Thanh Tu, Member of the community supervision board, District 4, Ho Chi Minh City.
> 
> With $382 million financing from the World Bank and $140 million counterpart funding from the Government of Vietnam, the project has turned 200 low-income areas into vibrant, attractive communities, and transformed the lives of millions of urban poor.
> 
> “Our family’s income has increased twofold since 2010,” said Mai. “We are very happy and we will maintain this clean and green environment for our own benfits".



How is district 11 now?


----------



## BoQ77

somsak said:


> How many children average Vietnamese has?
> 
> CIA world fact book give 1.8 per woman. Is that true? Lately Vietnamese has 2 children or less on average?
> 
> Every country in Asia goes aging.! (except Pinoy)



In my observation
Average : 2
Lately : 2-3

In policy:
Before : 1 - 2
Now : 2

My case : 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

this thread is sleeping...

we will have one of the world´s tallest TV tower, if not the tallest. Nice.
Nhandan newspaper - English version - Vietnam to build world's tallest TV Tower

the record holds Tokyo Sky Tree: 634 m. According to the report, VTV signed a contract selecting Japan's Nikken Sekkei as the design consultant contractor for the project. Expected completion: 2020. No info about the design yet, I think we shall copy it from the japanese, and build just one metre higher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

\

*CAAV-Boeing Memorandum of Collaboration Signing Ceremony*
the signing of Memorandum of Collaboration between Vietnam’s Civil Aviation Authority and Boeing to advance Vietnam’s aviation regulatory system. The ultimate goal of this collaboration is to help Vietnam achieve the regulatory and safety standards required for its commercial airlines to operate direct flights between Vietnam and the United States. The strong and sustained support from Boeing and the U.S. government on this effort is another clear demonstration of their continued commitment to help Vietnam achieve its goals.

2015 marks the 20th anniversary of the normalization of U.S.-Vietnam diplomatic relations. Equally important for Boeing, this year also marks the 20th anniversary of the establishment of their presence in Vietnam. Over the last 20 years, U.S. companies like Boeing have played a critical role in strengthening the relationship between two countries.

Once established,* these direct flights will build yet another bridge to strengthen relations.* *Direct flights will encourage increased tourism and business travel between two countries, which will facilitate even greater people-to-people and commercial ties. The launching of direct flights will also showcase Vietnam’s aviation sector, which has continued to develop and expand its reach in the region and beyond.*

The Memorandum signed today is the latest in a long list of activities that Boeing has undertaken to help improve Vietnam’s aviation sector and its aerospace capabilities. Boeing has worked closely with the government of Vietnam to improve aviation safety;* it has helped attract investment into Vietnam’s aerospace manufacturing sector and has contributed to improvements in the Vietnam’s higher education system in the fields of IT and engineering*. Equally important, Boeing continues to engage in a number of Corporate Social Responsibility programs aimed at improving the lives of the Vietnamese people. We are very proud of Boeing for the contribution they have made to Vietnam and for having the vision to recognize the opportunities that exist in this country.


----------



## liubang

blouinbeatbusiness/2015/03/20/ties-with-vietnam-australia-up-canada-down/

Well it is unfortunate what happen with Canada, I think it is about time the oversea Viet need to let it go already. Even if they are anti communist, so what, Vietnam will change for the better. When Le Duan and his generation died, we have Doi Moi. And now the veterans of the wars are going to retirement sooner or later. And the young are getting way too comfy with the consumer lifestyle to turn back.

Also there is an article on some new deal with New Zealand. Since we are becoming the new China in term of manufacturing, this is good.


----------



## Viet

_a US$5 billion project _

11:08 | 21/03/2015
*S.Korean firm to build HCM City urban complex*

HCM City People's Committee Chairman Le Hoang Quan has asked relevant agencies to establish a working group responsible for the implementation of an urban project in District 1.





_Vessels are anchored at the Ba Son Shipyard in HCM City. A South Korean company is expected to build a $5 billion urban complex near this area. VNA/VNS Photo Hoang Hai _

The committee made the announcement on March 19, saying that the US$5 billion complex will be built by a South Korean firm on land near the Ba Son Shipyard. South Korea's EUNSAN & OUE Group is expected to begin construction of the project on National Day or September 2.

Quan said this was one of the key projects that would help develop the city in line with an adopted master plan. The urban areas and trade centres of the complex will be synchronised with the surrounding infrastructure, such as the Thu Thiem 2 bridge and the metro line No 1. 

He noted that as the location was special in terms of national defence, the Government and the Ministry of Defence would decide on further procedures before the project is executed.

The municipal Department of Planning and Investment has been tasked with guiding the South Korean firm for establishing a legal entity in the city in accordance with current regulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

liubang said:


> blouinbeatbusiness/2015/03/20/ties-with-vietnam-australia-up-canada-down/
> 
> Well it is unfortunate what happen with Canada, I think it is about time the oversea Viet need to let it go already. Even if they are anti communist, so what, Vietnam will change for the better. When Le Duan and his generation died, we have Doi Moi. And now the veterans of the wars are going to retirement sooner or later. And the young are getting way too *comfy with the consumer lifestyle* to turn back.


 
From my opinion, the last thing a developing country like Vietnam needs is a young generation who contracts the consumerism virus.

To get rich, we need talent enterpreneurs, talent scientists, talent engineers, who can work 10 hours per day and 6-7 days per week. That was what the West did to industrialize, Japan did before and now the Chinese are doing. There is no other way.

Europe’s economy is sinking, Japan is sinking. The most important reason behind is because the young generations there do not want to work as hard as their forefathers any more, but want to consume more and save less. The result is the annual deficit which accumulate year by year. Till a country cannot pay its debt, it’ll default. Within 10-20 years, countries like France may have similar per capita GDP like Thailand or Malaysia. It is a foreseeable future.

Once very rich Latin American countries, whose government structures and consumerism cultures are almost identical to the US, like Brazil and Venezuela (used to be richest countries in the world in mid 20 century but now in the level of Thailand or Malaysia or even lower), are also sinking, because they can not compete in the knowledge economy with their imcompetent workforce, who will rather end up playing football than studying hard at a technical university.

From merely statistical data, the US is not seen as sinking. But manufacturing jobs are still leaving the country. The jobs are being created are most likely low-skilled ones, e.g. in service sectors, with much lower wages than in manufacturing. Believe it or not, love it or hate it, new technologies and new inventions are now more likely to come from Japan, China and Korea, where people are working extremely hard, where students have the highest scores in PISA test, rather from the Europe (refer to WIPO data).

The US is still very rich in natural resources to keep it afloat. And the most important factor of all is the US dollar still retains its position as the sole payment currency. The US just need to print more money to stimulate its economy, because other countries, likely China and Japan, will pay for it. Once another currency, most likely the yuan, topple its crown, the US economy will sink, just like Brazil, Argentina or Europe today.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

_Writen by - Pham Quang Vinh the new Ambassador of Vietnam to the United States._

*US and Vietnam: From Foes to Friends*

People who doubt that bitter foes can become good friends should look at the United States and Vietnam.

When I served on Vietnam’s delegation to the United Nations, from 1987 through 1990, I found most Americans warm and friendly, even though many Americans, understandably, could not look beyond the legacy of war.

But, in 1995, the U.S. and Vietnam established diplomatic relations. Now, as the Ambassador of Vietnam to the U.S., I find Americans focused on the future and what we can accomplish together, from creating jobs through trade to building mutual understanding through education.

As for the Vietnamese – a youthful people whose median age is under 30 – we are also eager to move ahead. During a 1,200-mile bicycle ride across our country in the late 1990s, Ted Osius, now U.S. Ambassador to Vietnam, feared that he might encounter hostility upon arrival at an old demilitarized zone. Instead, he was welcomed by a woman who told him, “We are now brothers and sisters.”

When I recently presented my credentials to President Obama, I thought about the path our countries have traveled from conflict to cooperation.

After decades of efforts, Presidents Barack Obama and Truong Tan Sang launched an initiative called the U.S.-Vietnam Comprehensive Partnership in July 2013 to guide the continuing transformation of relations between our peoples. Reflecting the reconciliation, this partnership is supported by visionary veterans, including Secretary of State John Kerry and Senator John McCain. As Secretary Kerry observed in December 2013, “no two countries have worked harder, done more and done better” to overcome the past and work for the future.

As Americans and Vietnamese prepare to celebrate the 20th anniversary of normal diplomatic relations this July, now is the time to broaden and deepen our friendship, trust and collaboration. Through the Comprehensive Partnership, our countries can chart the course for decades to come and expand our cooperation in a broad range of areas including economy and trade, security and defense, healthcare and humanitarian assistance, education and the environment. And we can help advance normalization by removing outmoded obstacles, such as the arms embargo.

After three decades of renovation, Vietnam’s market-based reforms have been deepened, spreading prosperity to our people and lifting millions out of poverty. From 2000 through 2014 alone, Vietnam’s Gross Domestic Product per capita – the output per person – rose five-fold from about $400 to almost $2,000.

With this increased consumer demand, Vietnam has become the US’ 26th largest trading partner, with total two-way volume reaching $36 billion in 2014. That was a fourfold increase from 2006, the year before the US restored permanent normal trade status to Vietnam– and a 70-fold increase since 1995, when diplomatic relations began.

The potential remains enormous. Recently, GE sold $1.7 billion worth of engines to Vietnam Airlines, another $800 million worth of engines to VietJet Air (the nation’s first private airline), and $94 million worth of turbines to Cong Ly Wind Farm. Such exports to Vietnam support American businesses and jobs, while helping Vietnam improve its economy and living standards.

In the same vein, the soon-to-be-achieved Trans-Pacific Partnership, including the US, Vietnam and 10 other countries, will transform trade across the Pacific, accelerate Vietnam’s market reforms, and energize each of our economies.

Education and technology, as well as people-to-people exchange are pillars of cooperation. Vietnam now has 16,500 students in the US, first among Southeast Asia countries and eighth across the globe. Two decades ago, a Fulbright Economics Teaching Program was founded in Ho Chi Minh City, thanks in part to then-Senator John Kerry’s tireless efforts.

Now, we are working to establish a Fulbright University. These efforts honor the statesman who was a voice for peace and a mentor to President Clinton, who normalized relations with Vietnam.

Our two countries continue working together on the legacies of war, as well as other issues such as climate change and disaster relief. Vietnam cooperates fully on MIA issues, while the US is helping Vietnam to clean up the Agent Orange herbicides and defoliants, as well as unexploded ordinance.

The two countries have established 11 dialogue mechanisms, including the annual Bilateral Defense Dialogue and Political-Security-Defense Dialogue aimed at expanding our cooperation in maritime security, search and rescue, humanitarian assistance, disaster relief, nuclear nonproliferation and peacekeeping. Our joint efforts received a big boost in 2013, when Secretary Kerry announced $18 million in assistance to enhance Vietnam’s search and rescue, disaster response and other maritime capabilities.

Leaving a legacy of conflict behind, Vietnam and the US now work together in a spirit of shared purpose and interests. As we celebrate 20 years of diplomatic relations, our partnership presents a model for a world weary of war and craving collaboration for the welfare of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ih8viet

Viet said:


> _a US$5 billion project _
> 
> 11:08 | 21/03/2015
> *S.Korean firm to build HCM City urban complex*
> 
> HCM City People's Committee Chairman Le Hoang Quan has asked relevant agencies to establish a working group responsible for the implementation of an urban project in District 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vessels are anchored at the Ba Son Shipyard in HCM City. A South Korean company is expected to build a $5 billion urban complex near this area. VNA/VNS Photo Hoang Hai _
> 
> The committee made the announcement on March 19, saying that the US$5 billion complex will be built by a South Korean firm on land near the Ba Son Shipyard. South Korea's EUNSAN & OUE Group is expected to begin construction of the project on National Day or September 2.
> 
> Quan said this was one of the key projects that would help develop the city in line with an adopted master plan. The urban areas and trade centres of the complex will be synchronised with the surrounding infrastructure, such as the Thu Thiem 2 bridge and the metro line No 1.
> 
> He noted that as the location was special in terms of national defence, the Government and the Ministry of Defence would decide on further procedures before the project is executed.
> 
> The municipal Department of Planning and Investment has been tasked with guiding the South Korean firm for establishing a legal entity in the city in accordance with current regulations.



Good job Korea. Way to own these dirty South of Viet savages.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam likely to become Asia’s next tiger economy*

10:12 PM
23 March 2015






*A worker pulls a trolley past embroidery machines inside a garment factory at the Vietnam-Singapore Industrial Park in Binh Duong province. According to PricewaterhouseCoopers, the country has the potential to become one of the world’s fastest-growing economies over the period to 2050.*

*Bloomberg/Hanoi*


Perched along one of the world’s most crucial shipping routes, and with a young and growing population, Vietnam is – once again – being tipped for economic lift-off, after years of disappointment.

Money pouring into the Southeast Asian economy from the likes of manufacturers Samsung Electronics and Intel Corp is giving Vietnam a second run at becoming Asia’s next tiger economy. The country’s “Doi Moi” market opening in the 1980s ushered in spurts of growth in excess of 7% that waned in recent years after a pile-up of bad debt at state-owned enterprises.

According to PricewaterhouseCoopers, the country has the potential to become one of the world’s fastest-growing economies over the period to 2050. Not only is the Southeast Asian nation gaining ground as a cheaper manufacturing alternative to neighbouring China, Vietnam is also a politically palatable destination for Japanese firms boosting investment in the region amid recurring Sino-Japan spats.

“It is quite possible that Vietnam could become the fastest-growing economy in Asia,” said Vikram Nehru, a senior associate in the Asia Programme and Bakrie Chair in Southeast Asian Studies at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace in Washington. “It has all the ingredients for rapid growth if it can address the challenges in the state sector.” Signs of Vietnam’s growing clout are gathering: In 2014 the country overtook regional counterparts to become the biggest exporter to the US from the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, or Asean, muscling ahead of its more established manufacturing rivals of Thailand and Malaysia.

Disbursed foreign investment in Vietnam has soared in the past 14 years to reach $12.35bn in 2014, up 7.4% from 2013 and compared with $2.4bn in 2000, figures from the Foreign Investment Agency show. Samsung’s operations in the country are growing so big that it got government approval to operate its own terminal at Hanoi’s Noi Bai International Airport.

And manufacturers are shifting from China. Japanese printer maker Kyocera Document Solutions Inc, a unit of Kyocera Corp, plans to quadruple its annual printer production in Vietnam to 2mn units by March 2018, the company said this month. Part of its operation in China will be moved to Hai Phong, making Vietnam the company’s biggest manufacturing base for printers, with another plant planned by August, it said.

“Vietnam is really the big winner from China losing its competitiveness because of rising wages” and a strong currency, said Frederic Neumann, co-head of Asian economics research in Hong Kong at HSBC Holdings. “By moving very early into the space vacated by China, Vietnam has first-mover advantage and it is now starting to show.” Before weakening last year, the yuan in Shanghai had a four-year advance of 13% that was the best performance among 24 emerging-market currencies tracked by Bloomberg.

Vietnam’s benchmark stock index has climbed 5.5% this year, compared with Indonesia’s 4.1% increase, Malaysia’s 2.4% and Thailand’s 2.2%. Vietnam’s annual real gross domestic product growth could average 5.3% in the 2014-50 period, a pace only bettered by Nigeria, according to PwC’s “The World in 2050” report. Growth in China may fall below 4%.

Demographics are a big help. Some 13% of China’s population in 2012 was already 60 or older, compared with 9% in Vietnam, according to the UN. More than 40% of Vietnam’s population of about 90mn in 2013 was in the labor force aged 15 to 49, government data show.

The average monthly wage in Vietnam was $197 in 2013 compared with $391 for Thailand and $613 for China, according to International Labour Organisation calculations. That disparity is widening. The Economist Intelligence Unit predicts that in 2019, manufacturing labour costs per hour in China will be 177% of those in Vietnam, up from 147% in 2012.

“I remember when I was in China a couple of years ago and went to buy a pair of shoes and found they were all made in Vietnam,” said John Hawksworth, one of the authors of the PwC report.

*There are caveats to the optimism.*

Lenders in Vietnam are creaking under bad loans, and the government has struggled to overhaul inefficient state-owned companies. Inadequate infrastructure, skills gaps and corruption remain risks. Vietnam ranked 119 out of 175 countries and territories in the Berlin-based Transparency International’s 2014 Corruption Perceptions Index.

China came in at 100th place. Meanwhile, other Southeast Asian countries such as the Philippines and Malaysia are also competing to win manufacturing jobs.

“It’s not guaranteed that Vietnam will fulfil its potential,” said Hawksworth. “Part of it is that Vietnam is simply in a good geographic location and part of it is that it does have some catching up to do in terms of GDP per capita.”

Vietnam likely to become Asia’s next tiger economy


----------



## Jlaw

*Vietnam's public debt to remain high amid revenue concerns: ADB*

Vietnam's public debt to remain high amid revenue concerns: ADB | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Vietnam may see a high level of *public debt at up to 60 percent of gross domestic product a*s the state's budget deficit is expected to expand amid limited collection, according to the Asian Development Bank. 

Fiscal policy looks set to remain expansionary in light of a planned budget deficit of 5 percent of GDP in 2015, and a similar deficit likely in 2016, ADB economist Dominic Mellor said at the launching ceremony the Asian Development Outlook 2015 on Tuesday.

Vietnam's budget priorities include greater emphasis on capital expenditure on assets, which is slated to rise by nearly 20 percent after two years of declines.

Meanwhile current expenditure is expected to rise at a more modest rate of 10 percent, including increases of 11 percent for health care and 5 percent for education, according to the ADB.

The government may struggle to meet its revenue target, Mellor said, adding that reductions in corporate income tax rates, the removal of tariffs and exemptions for favored firms have eroded the tax base.

From 2010 to 2014, central government revenue and grants fell from 27.6 percent of GDP to an estimated 21.5 percent.

“If revenue is weaker than anticipated, the authorities will opt for a moderately wider budget deficit rather than significant cuts in expenditure,” said Dominic Mellor.

Under this scenario, public debt may remain high. This prospect highlights the importance of correcting fiscal imbalances over the medium term to avoid running up unsustainable debt or jeopardizing investor confidence, he said.

Vietnam's debt-to-GDP ratio was projected at 60.3 percent in 2014, up from 54.2 percent in 2013, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung said at a government meeting late last year.

Public debt will rise to 64.9 percent of the GDP in 2016, but will drop to 60.2 percent in 2020, he said.

*Economic growth*

Vietnam's economy is expected to expand by 6.1 percent this, and 6.2 percent in 2016, with FDI an important driver, according to the ADB report.

The economy grew 6 percent last year, the strongest pace since 2011.

Inflation is projected to average 2.5 percent this year, and jump to 4 percent in 2016 as domestic demand and global oil prices rise, said the report.

The Manila-based bank assumes the government will maintain expansionary monetary policies in a low-inflation environment.

Over the longer term, achieving higher rates of economic growth depends on Vietnam’s ability to undertake deeper structural and corporate governance reform, and to facilitate local firms’ integration into global value chains, it said.

Only 36 percent of all Vietnamese firms are integrated into export-oriented production networks, compared with nearly 60 percent in Malaysia and Thailand.

Just 21 percent of Vietnamese small and medium-sized enterprises participate in global supply chains, and their contribution to exports from Vietnam is significantly less than in other countries, according to the report.


----------



## BoQ77

*Russian PM Dmitry Medvedev to pay official visit to Vietnam*
Mar 30,2015
HANOI, March 30 (Xinhua) -- Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev is expected to pay an official visit to Vietnam, said a press release by Vietnam's Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Monday.

At the invitation of Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, Medvedev will tour Vietnam on April 5-7.
This will be the third time Medvedev visits Vietnam after the first time in 2010 as the Russian president and the second time in 2012 as the prime minister.
Born in 1965, Medvedev served as the Russian president from 2008 to 2012 and has been the incumbent prime minister of Russia since 2012.
Official statistics showed that in 2014, bilateral trade revenue between Vietnam and Russia reached 3.75 billion U.S. dollars.


----------



## LacViet

Viet said:


> this thread is sleeping...
> 
> we will have one of the world´s tallest TV tower, if not the tallest. Nice.
> Nhandan newspaper - English version - Vietnam to build world's tallest TV Tower
> 
> the record holds Tokyo Sky Tree: 634 m. According to the report, VTV signed a contract selecting Japan's Nikken Sekkei as the design consultant contractor for the project. Expected completion: 2020. No info about the design yet, I think we shall copy it from the japanese, and build just one metre higher
> 
> View attachment 199140



what is wrong with VTV Tower Project ? when some one has been critized for this.

Nhà văn Phạm Viết Đào: Thế sự-Văn chương-Tâm linh;Đc: NvPhamvietdao1.blogspot.com: Đừng vì "biểu tượng" mà xây tháp truyền hình


----------



## Viet

LacViet said:


> what is wrong with VTV Tower Project ? when some one has been critized for this.
> 
> Nhà văn Phạm Viết Đào: Thế sự-Văn chương-Tâm linh;Đc: NvPhamvietdao1.blogspot.com: Đừng vì "biểu tượng" mà xây tháp truyền hình


well, the model will not win a beauty price. the tower will be 636m. the tallest in the world when completed in 2020. second, the high cost ($1b), many doubt if we can fund it.


----------



## Viet

_has anyone interest in real estates?_


Home

› Economy 
Updated
April, 29 2015 17:05:28


*Metro line to greatly impact property market: CBRE*





The first metro line in 2020 will impact HCM City's property market. — VNS File Photo

HCM CITY (Biz Hub) — The first metro line in HCM City will become operational in 2020 and will greatly impact the city's property market, a CBRE Viet Nam report released on Wednesday in HCM City revealed.

Marc Townsend, Managing Director of CBRE Vietnam, said the report had concluded that the introduction of a metro system will bring about a number of benefits. In particular, it will improve the ability of the population to access employment, retail and recreational activities.

The experience among other countries also suggested that one of the most significant impacts of a metro line project was the effect it would have on property values, he said. Rail transit development would bring many noticeable changes to areas around transit stations: land prices would surge, real-estate development would boom and retailers and offices would relocate.

"In theory, a home located near a public mass transit system would command a higher rent or sales price than the one that was further away because good public transport allowed those living nearby to travel more easily to and from destinations that are important to them," he said.

"This has been well proven through experiences of other countries where the premium for housing prices in locations close to public transport ranged from 6 per cent to 45 per cent."

However, he also said, "The impact of a new public transport system on housing prices depended on a number of mediating factors, including housing tenure and type, the extent and reliability of the public system, the strength of the housing market, the nature of the surrounding developments and so on. In a metro area, with a strong housing market and a reliable public transport system that effectively connected residents with jobs and other destinations, the price premium may well be much higher than the average."





Construction began in August 2012, and the metro is scheduled to become operational in 2017. — Photo VNA

CBRE believed that in the future, when the metro line became operational, the premium for land prices on sites located within a 10-minute walk from stations could be up to 10 to 20 per cent against sites in other areas.

In terms of new launches, CBRE expected that condominium supply in District 2 and District 9 would surge by 58 per cent and 200 per cent in 2017, respectively. Similarly, a 10 per cent increase in retail podium gross floor area (GFA) would be reported in District 2 in the next three years.

Regarding land-use impact, Duong Thuy Dung, Head of the Research and Consulting Department, said: "Better connectivity will allow commercial activities to be decentralised away from the congested Commercial Business District (CBD). This will also allow occupancy costs for the city to be controlled and managed by being able to offer alternative locations away from the CBD, but it will still be well connected. It is expected that new clusters of commercial properties will arise along the metro lines, especially for properties in the mid-end levels."

With 186,000 riders per day expected for the first line in HCM City, obvious opportunities will be seen in the retail sector where a retail mall is usually incorporated in a community to benefit from commuter traffic. On the other hand, the metro line will also help in expanding the retail catchment area by providing vehicle cost savings to remote shoppers, encouraging them to come to the city centre for shopping.





The construction site of the first station of the first metro line of Vietnam in District 1,

"The first metro line in 2020 will cut journey times by at least half meaning that anywhere with decent access to these lines will really benefit. For this reason, we can expect mixed-use developments along the metro line to include condos, apartments, offices, hotels, restaurants, shops, outdoor activities, educational institutions and cultural and other attractions, just as can be seen today in cities, such as Hong Kong, Bangkok or Singapore." — VNS


----------



## BoQ77

ASEAN Community offers big opportunity for Republic of Korea
PANO - Tuesday, May 05, 2015, 20:42 (GMT+7)
The formation of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) Community, which is scheduled to unveil by the end of the year, will open up great opportunities for the Republic of Korea (RoK), said an official of the East Asian country.

The new general secretary of the ASEAN-RoK Centre Kim Young-sun made the remark when he took office in Seoul on May 4th.





_ASEAN Community consisting of 10 countries. Photo: baomoi.com_
Kim said developing an extensive network to connect the RoK and ASEAN member countries across fields such as government, politics, economy, education, media or culture is one of his priorities.

The ASEAN is the RoK’s second biggest trade partner with two-way trade reaching USD 135 billion in 2013, comparing with merely USD 8.2 billion in 1989.

The ASEAN-RoK centre was established as an inter-governmental organization in 2009 with the goal of promoting economic, cultural and social exchanges between the two sides.

The centre has carried out more than 70 programs each year in commerce, culture, tourism and some other sectors to help RoK people enrich their understanding about the ASEAN.

*==============================*
*Vietnam, South Korea Ink New Pact*
Agreement is a further boost to their strategic partnership.

May 06, 2015

On May 5, South Korea and Vietnam signed a bilateral free trade agreement. The FTA, which was officially inked by the country’s trade ministers in a ceremony held in Hanoi, puts the finishing touches on a pact which the two sides have been negotiating for years and is a further boost to their strategic partnership.

According to reported figures from South Korea’s Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy, under the FTA, Vietnam will completely remove its import duties on 89.9 percent of all products from South Korea over a 15-year period following its implementation, while South Korea will do the same on 95.4 percent of all products imported from Vietnam.

The agreement is expected to significantly strengthen trade and investment ties between the two countries. South Korea is already Vietnam’s biggest investor, second official development assistance and tourism contributor, and third-largest trading partner after China and the United States. But in a statement, Vietnam’s trade minister Vu Huy Hoang said that the agreement could see Vietnam and South Korea’s annual trade more than double over the next five years from around $30 billion last year – the largest amount ever since the countries established diplomatic ties in 1992 – to $70 billion in 2020. Vietnam in particular has been looking to FTAs – including ones with the European Union, the Russia-led Customs Union, and of course the Trans-Pacific Partnership – as a way to boost its economic development. South Korea already has eight FTAs in effect according to its Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The FTA will also be a boost to the strategic partnership inked between Vietnam and South Korea back in 2009. That partnership is based not only on an important economic component, but also other aspects as well including strong people-to-people ties as well as their roles as influential powers in the broader East Asian region. Both sides also share common concerns, including a rising China in their neighborhood.

The two countries have agreed to implement the deal before the end of 2015. The pact will need to be ratified by both countries’ legislatures before this happens. As Vietnamese prime minister Nguyen Tan Dung told South Korea’s trade, industry and energy minister Yoon Sang-jick, signing the FTA is an “initial step,” and “it is more important for the two countries to have sincere cooperation so that the pact’s implementation will be smooth.”


----------



## BoQ77




----------



## frequency

Viet said:


> _has anyone interest in real estates?_
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> › Economy
> Updated
> April, 29 2015 17:05:28
> 
> 
> *Metro line to greatly impact property market: CBRE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first metro line in 2020 will impact HCM City's property market. — VNS File Photo
> 
> HCM CITY (Biz Hub) — The first metro line in HCM City will become operational in 2020 and will greatly impact the city's property market, a CBRE Viet Nam report released on Wednesday in HCM City revealed.
> 
> Marc Townsend, Managing Director of CBRE Vietnam, said the report had concluded that the introduction of a metro system will bring about a number of benefits. In particular, it will improve the ability of the population to access employment, retail and recreational activities.
> 
> The experience among other countries also suggested that one of the most significant impacts of a metro line project was the effect it would have on property values, he said. Rail transit development would bring many noticeable changes to areas around transit stations: land prices would surge, real-estate development would boom and retailers and offices would relocate.
> 
> "In theory, a home located near a public mass transit system would command a higher rent or sales price than the one that was further away because good public transport allowed those living nearby to travel more easily to and from destinations that are important to them," he said.
> 
> "This has been well proven through experiences of other countries where the premium for housing prices in locations close to public transport ranged from 6 per cent to 45 per cent."
> 
> However, he also said, "The impact of a new public transport system on housing prices depended on a number of mediating factors, including housing tenure and type, the extent and reliability of the public system, the strength of the housing market, the nature of the surrounding developments and so on. In a metro area, with a strong housing market and a reliable public transport system that effectively connected residents with jobs and other destinations, the price premium may well be much higher than the average."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction began in August 2012, and the metro is scheduled to become operational in 2017. — Photo VNA
> 
> CBRE believed that in the future, when the metro line became operational, the premium for land prices on sites located within a 10-minute walk from stations could be up to 10 to 20 per cent against sites in other areas.
> 
> In terms of new launches, CBRE expected that condominium supply in District 2 and District 9 would surge by 58 per cent and 200 per cent in 2017, respectively. Similarly, a 10 per cent increase in retail podium gross floor area (GFA) would be reported in District 2 in the next three years.
> 
> Regarding land-use impact, Duong Thuy Dung, Head of the Research and Consulting Department, said: "Better connectivity will allow commercial activities to be decentralised away from the congested Commercial Business District (CBD). This will also allow occupancy costs for the city to be controlled and managed by being able to offer alternative locations away from the CBD, but it will still be well connected. It is expected that new clusters of commercial properties will arise along the metro lines, especially for properties in the mid-end levels."
> 
> With 186,000 riders per day expected for the first line in HCM City, obvious opportunities will be seen in the retail sector where a retail mall is usually incorporated in a community to benefit from commuter traffic. On the other hand, the metro line will also help in expanding the retail catchment area by providing vehicle cost savings to remote shoppers, encouraging them to come to the city centre for shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction site of the first station of the first metro line of Vietnam in District 1,
> 
> "The first metro line in 2020 will cut journey times by at least half meaning that anywhere with decent access to these lines will really benefit. For this reason, we can expect mixed-use developments along the metro line to include condos, apartments, offices, hotels, restaurants, shops, outdoor activities, educational institutions and cultural and other attractions, just as can be seen today in cities, such as Hong Kong, Bangkok or Singapore." — VNS



Yes, I am. Anything good to buy atm?


----------



## CCP

frequency said:


> Yes, I am. Anything good to buy atm?



Buy houses in GTA and Vancouver.


----------



## Viet

_WOW great news. the new future car assembly that will produce 100,000 cars a year. that will give our car industry a great boost. no info about how much money will be put on the table, investment sum, but from the news, the plant will produce Peugeot 3008._








 
* Sino-French DPCA plans Peugeot assembly in Vietnam*

English.news.cn 2015-05-20 20:51:40














WUHAN, May 20 (Xinhua) -- French carmaker PSA Peugeot Citroen's Chinese joint venture is planning to start assembling a Peugeot SUV model in Vietnam, the company told Xinhua Wednesday, in the latest move to tap into the rising car market of Southeast Asia.


Dongfeng Peugeot Citroen Automobile (DPCA), a joint venture of PSA and Chinese automaker Dongfeng Motor Corporation, is aiming to start assembling Peugeot 3008 compact SUVs in Vietnam this year in cooperation with local carmaker THACO Group, a DPCA spokesman said.

It marks a fresh attempt by PSA and Dongfeng to expand their presence in Southeast Asia, which is expected to overtake Japan to become the world's fifth-largest vehicle market this year.

DPCA had previously said it planned to build a new auto plant in Southeast Asia, and the company has set a target of selling 100,000 cars in the region annually by 2020.

DPCA currently has three plants in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, where Dongfeng is headquartered, and is building its fourth factory in Sichuan Province.

Industry observers say Southeast Asia is an important overseas destination for PSA and Dongfeng as both are eyeing expansion outside the saturated auto market of Europe and China, where car sales have slowed in recent years.


----------



## Jlaw

Vietnam is going to implode soon. The tall tale signs are visible.


*Vietnam's public debt is rapidly approaching limit: finance ministry*

Vietnam's government is currently *under some distress because public debt is "rapidly" increasing, approaching the limit set at 65 percent of gross domestic product*, the Ministry of Finance said Thursday. 

The pressure was because the government's debt structure was "not really sustainable" -- using short-term loans to fund long-term projects, Truong Hung Long, chief of the ministry's Department of Debt Management, said.

Around 16.1 percent of state revenues will be spent on debt payments this year, which is below the limit of 25 percent approved by the National Assembly, the department reported.

The ratio was 13.8 percent last year and 15.2 percent in 2013.

A recent report by the assembly's finance committee showed that the government was supposed to spend up to 31 percent of its revenue paying public debt this year, news website Saigon Times reported.

Asked about the difference, Nguyen Minh Tan, deputy chief of the ministry's Department of State Budget, told the website that the higher estimate also covered loans on-lent to a third party.

The ministry late last year reported that Vietnam’s public debt was over $84 billion, about 60.3 percent of GDP.

In the meantime, Long said: "Since the country's resources are still limited, it is necessary to borrow money for investment.

"A huge public debt is therefore inevitable."

*Foreign debt *

At the meeting on Thursday, Long also dismissed claims that Vietnam's public debt position will be affected by the state bank's recent devaluation of the dong by 1 percent against the US dollar.

He said 46 percent of the government debt was external and had a diversified currency composition, with only half of the foreign debt in US dollars.

Even though the rate adjustment can affect US dollar borrowings, the effect can be offset by loans in other currencies, Long said.

At a meeting early this year, Nguyen Quoc Anh, a senior official from the Ministry of Investment and Planning said that with the exchange rate's hike, Vietnam's external debt will increase by about VND10 trillion ($458.8 million).

He said 80 percent of Vietnam's external debt is in US dollars, much higher than the figure reported by the finance ministry.

In March, the central bank announced that it aimed to keep the dong depreciation at less than 2 percent for the whole of 2015.


Vietnam's public debt is rapidly approaching limit: finance ministry | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## biendong

Hanoi Haiphong highway, the first stage is finished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ComradeNam

Current PM Nguyen Tan Dung is skill reformist. He did a lot of reform lately current economic get better and better. Compare to the other previous dumb comservative and pro China; Do Muoi, Nong Duc Manh lead country for 20 years nothing is done, no progress make. That is being said, leadership is as important as AQ. A dumb conservative leader rule will lead country to poor and collapse, good example; Tu Duc of the Nguyen Dynasty, a weak emperor and very Chineseist. Anything associate with Chinese, nothing can be good, not to blame them for our down fall, but blame dumb azz for follow them, especially the pro Chinese faction current in Vietnam, northerner mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JaiMin

*Good news guy*

*Samsung Display to invest extra $3 billion to boost Vietnam output: Source*
Reuters | Aug 7, 2015, 03.09 PM IST









SEOUL: A subsidiary of Samsung Electronics plans to increase its investment in Vietnam by an additional $3 billion to boost display module production capacity, a person with direct knowledge of the matter told Reuters.

The plan comes as Samsung Electronics ramps up manufacturing capacity in Vietnam to lower production costs amid intensifying price competition in the smartphone market.

The investment by Samsung Display comes on top of a $1 billion it has earmarked for a new OLED display module assembly plant in Bac Ninh province, which began production in the first quarter.

The fresh $3 billion in spending will be spread out over several years until 2020, the person said, adding that the specifics of the investment have not been decided. The person declined to be identified as he was not authorized to speak on the matter.

Samsung Display's annual capital spending has averaged 3.9 trillion won ($3.4 billion) in the past three years.

Samsung Electronics, the world's top smartphone maker, in November applied for approval to invest $3 billion in building a second smartphone factory in northern Vietnam.


----------



## JaiMin

*Goods news guys*

*Vietnam The most investor friendly country in ASEAN*
Aug 14, 2015

126 views
0 Comments

Share on LinkedIn
Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Lawyer in Vietnam Oliver Massmann
The most investor friendly country in ASEAN
An Investor's perspective
By Oliver Massmann
Vietnam is the most investment worthy place in ASEAN – this is a common response of many foreign investors when being asked about their investment plan in the upcoming years. This is not an exaggeration about Vietnam’s current investment environment as well as its potential but is in fact based on valid and practical grounds, where improved economic diversification, international integration, reformed investment legislation and good economic policy must be counted.
Economic recovery and stable development
According to a recent statistics by the General Statistics Office, GDP growth of Vietnam over the first six months is quite high, at 6.28%. This is the highest growth for the past five years and could be far over the targeted growth for 2015. Not only the Vietnamese Government is optimistic about the economic development of the country this year, other international organizations also provide positive forecast about Vietnam’s GDP growth in 2015. For example, ANZ maintains its forecast about Vietnam’s GDP growth to be at 6.5% in 2015 and 2016 based on positive signals such as increased domestic demand, increasing attraction of foreign direct investment of the manufacturing industry and consumer confidence index reaching a new peak in June. Vietnam is also the only country among the nine East Asian countries that World Bank raises its GDP forecast in 2015 compared with its previous forecast at the end of 2014. In addition, the inflation rate is controlled by the Government with Consumption Price Index to be in the range of 3-5% for the whole year, which is far below the maximum allowed inflation rate of 5% in 2015. These two important macroeconomic indices have proved the Government’s success to a certain extent in recovering and maintaining stable development of the economy.
Government’s sound economic policy and positive results

Together with macroeconomic stability and controlled inflation, the Government of Vietnam is fiercely improving the business and investment environment and making great attempts to achieve key economic indicators of top regional countries until 2016. Resolution No. 19/NQ-CP/2015 of the Government dated 12 March 2015 has set out the Government’s strong commitments and positive changes to improve the business environment and strengthen the economy’s ability to compete in 2015 and 2016 by pushing for reforms to reduce time-consuming and burdensome administrative procedures; enhancing governmental offices’ transparency and accountability; and adopting international standards. Up to 01 January 2015, the total time for tax compliance is reduced to 370 hours per year, which is an impressive decrease compared with 872 hours annually according to the 2013 statistics. Time for tax declaration and payment is also reduced to 121.5 hours per year, with possibility of online tax declaration and payment. In 2014, 95% of the enterprises have conducted online tax payment compared with 65% of previous years.

With the implementation of single window regime at international sea ports, it is expected that goods clearance time would be reduced from 21 days to 14 days for exports and 13 days for imports. Enterprises would benefit from the reduction of 10-20% in costs and 30% in customs clearance time if the national customs single window regime is fully implemented.

Not only in the tax and customs sectors, the Government also managed to reform administrative procedures in insurance sector. The total time for insurance payment is decreased by 100 hours, from 335 hours to 235 hours per year.

Vietnam’s regional and international integration
Investors consider that Vietnam’s current efforts to integrate into the world economy by negotiating many Free Trade Agreements (FTAs) also brings them better investment opportunities. In particular, Vietnam, together with other 12 countries, including its major trading partners like Japan and the United States is negotiating the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) with market size of 800 million people (accounting for 38% of global GDP). Vietnam would be the largest beneficiary of this trade pact as a result of its strong trade ties with the United States, and its highly competitive positions in industries such as manufacturing where China is gradually losing its competitive advantage. Statistics shows that by participating in the TPP, Vietnam’s GDP would add an additional increase of 13.6% to the baseline scenario.

Beside the TPP, the EU- Vietnam FTA will also unlock huge opportunities to Vietnam such as tariff reductions, trade facilitation, investment attraction, expansion of markets to 27 EU countries, sustainable development and economic restructuring. 99% of Vietnam’s exports to the EU will be entitled with 0% import duty, leading to an increase of 30-40% in exports and 20%-25% in imports.

Vietnam and nine ASEAN countries will establish an ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) by end of this year. This is a potential and dynamic market with over 620 million consumers, 60% of which is under the age of 35. This community, once established, would be the 7th largest economy in the world – 4th largest by 2050 if growth trends continue. AEC will be an attractive single production hub and facilitate international trade. The aim is to remove barriers to investment and enhance free movement of skilled labours. Investors can have a production base in one country and sell their products across the rest. Many foreign investors have started the trend and relocated their production base from other countries, especially from China, to Vietnam as shown in examples below.

Other FTAs that Vietnam has just concluded are Vietnam – Korea FTA and Vietnam – Eurasian Economic Union. These FTAs open the doors for Vietnam to export its textiles, leather, wood furniture, and agricultural products, etc. These FTAs are driving foreign investors to increase the investment capital and expand their businesses in Vietnam. The FTAs are expected to create a second investment wave in Vietnam after the first wave when Vietnam acceded to the WTO in 2007.

Second investment wave in Vietnam

It is no longer in theory. Vietnam is actually benefitting the most from growing wages in China, with more and more manufacturers shifting their production to Vietnam. foreign investors of a number of high-tech investment projects in Vietnam have decided to increase the investment capital and expand their production activities to timely grab the opportunities that FTAs create when they come into effect.

Recently, Bel Vietnam, a famous producer of French cheese in Vietnam has started constructing a 17,000 m2 new factory in Binh Duong with the total investment capital of US$17 million. The factory is expected to come into operation by June 2016 and full operation will be in 2020 with its capacity to be 9 times as much as the old factory. According to the General Director of Bel Vietnam, the new factory will be used as a regional supply centre, focusing on South East Asian market to take advantage of the AEC. The new factory will also serve as an R&D centre for products of the group.

LG Group is another case. Its initial investment capital was US$ 300 million to build a factory in Hai Phong. However, it then decided to increase the capital to US$ 1.5 billion. The factory is the largest complex in the region in an area of 800,000 m2, which will manufacture and assemble high tech products such as TVs, mobile phones, vacuum cleaners, etc. for export and domestic consumption.

Samsung in its export-oriented investment strategy announced its increase in investment capital by US$ 3 billion on 10 November 2014. Samsung is currently operating US$ 1 billion, US$ 2 billion and US$ 2.5 billion plants in Thai Nguyen and Bac Ninh Province. The additional US$ 3 billion is used to expand the US$ 2 billion plant to produce handsets. This is another example of production shifting away from China as a result of South Korea’s low exports to this country.

Other investors in textile sector are also preparing their entry into Vietnam’s market to grasp the advantages of the upcoming TPP. Since members of the TPP do not include China, India and Thailand, who are the direct competitors of Vietnam in the textile industry, Vietnam will have price related competitive advantage over these countries due to tax preferential treatment that TPP countries grant to Vietnam. This is critical considering the fact that China and the EU are still studying about the possibility to negotiate an FTA with each other. Up to now, Itochu Group from Japan has purchased 3% of Vinatex’s shares at US$ 9.25 million and invested in certain textile projects in Vietnam. A Taiwanese textile group has also increased its capital investment by US$ 320 million to conduct a complete production process in Vietnam. It is expected that with the TPP, Vietnam’s textile export turnover will reach US$ 30 billion in 2020 and US$ 55 billion in 2030. Not only in the textile industry, there has recently been a range of relocation of production facilities for low value goods such as footwear from China to Vietnam as investors search for lower production costs. According to 2014 statistics, more than 70% of foreign direct investment projects in Vietnam was in the manufacturing and assembly processing sectors. This number has already included low value-added textile and material manufacturing from China.

New investment legislation

At the same time, the Government is really aware of the importance of institutional reforms in improving the business climate. It is becoming more important when the new trade pacts are coming into effect very soon and institutional reforms are among conditions of these agreements. New laws considered the most liberal and investor-friendly in the region, such as the new Enterprise Law, Investment Law and a decree on Public Private Partnership, have been adopted. Barriers to business and investment are removed to pave the way for an open, transparent and full-of-opportunity environment for foreign investors. The 2014 Investment Law makes a great attempt to reduce the number of prohibited business activities and conditional business activities. More importantly, the 2014 Investment Law for the first time includes provisions regulating M&A activities. Accordingly, starting from 01 July 2015, foreign investors will not need to undergo lengthy investment certificate procedures when buying stakes in Vietnamese target companies. The change will hopefully end years of uncertainty and frustration faced by foreign investors eyeing Vietnam market entry or expansion via M&A. The second wave of M&A seems to already start in 2014 when six deals are reportedly made every week. The total M&A deals in 2014 was 313 with value of US$2.5 billion, a 15% increase compared with the previous year. Notable deals in 2014 include the acquisition of 19 Cash & Carry and their related real property of Metro by Berli Jucker with deal value of US$ 879 million; Vingroup bought 70% of Ocean Retail Company’s capital; Mondelez International bought 80% of Kinh Do JSC’s capital in sweets manufacturing section at US$370 million; and Standard Chartered Private Equity acquired a significant minority stake in An Giang Plant Protection JSC at US$90 million. The business community highly hopes that total value of M&A deals could reach US$20 billion in the second wave (2014-2018).

Meanwhile, the 2014 Enterprise Law grants certain flexibilities for investors to manage their entities in Vietnam by allowing multiple legal representatives and carry out all types of business activities provided that they are not prohibited by law.

Potential privatization market

In addition, the Government aims at privatizing 289 state-owned enterprises in 2015 and highly emphasized on substantive and efficient privatization. The number of commercial banks is forced to be reduced to 13-15 in 2017 and smaller banks under the pressure of competition and capital requirements will look for new foreign investors to achieve expansion. The Government is also aware that privatization process must increase the number of shares sold and ensure a win-win solution for both investors and the government. During the 2000- 2013 period, the number of state-owned enterprises fell by almost 50% from 5,800 to 3,135. Privatization was reported to be successful with over 80% growths in earnings, while 40% had growth of over 10% following privatization. These successes drive foreign investors in their investment in these very potential areas.

Relaxed foreign ownership in public listed companies

In an attempt to ease burdens on investors, on 26 June 2015, the Government issued Decree No. 60/2015/ND-CP to provide more flexibilities in foreign ownership ratio in public listed companies, up to 100% in certain cases. Decree 60 also allows foreign investors to make unlimited investment in Government bonds, bonds guaranteed by the Government, bonds of the provincial authority or enterprises. Foreign investors may also invest in securities investment fund certificates, shares of securities investment companies, non-voting shares of public listed companies, derivative securities, and depository receipts without any limit.

Government’s reduced monopoly over distribution and production of power, petrol and coal

In Vietnam’s energy market, EVN has long been known as the state monopoly in transmission and distribution of electricity. Vietnam still features the Single Buyer Model with EVN’s purchase of all electricity generated from on-grid independent power projects. Investors find it extremely hard to negotiate the Power Purchase Agreement with EVN. Meanwhile, EVN keeps operating at loss with huge debts to PetroVietnam and Vinacomin.

Although the decree is still in draft, the proposed adoption of the list of goods and services subject to state monopoly will then limit the power of EVN. The State only maintains its monopoly over the operation of multi-purposes hydropower and nuclear power plants, transmission, moderation as well as operation of the national electricity system of big power plants and those having special importance in terms of socio-economic and national defence and security. Trading in petroleum and oil is also no longer subject to state monopoly.
With an open and competitive market, foreign investors will find it more attractive to invest in this sector. They are now no longer required to sell the electricity they generate to EVN but can sell it to other distribution companies or even transmit/ distribute through their own system.

Foreign investors will also no longer face obstacles in negotiating the power price with the EVN. According to a recent report by Ban Viet Securities Joint Stock Company, although power retail price in Vietnam has doubled during the past ten years, from VND 781/kWh (3.5 US cents/ kWh) in 2005 to VND1,622/ kWh (7.3 US cents/ kWh) in 2015, this is still low compared with other countries like Cambodia, Thailand, and Singapore in the APEC. This is among major reasons that discourage investors from pooling their capital into the sector.

However, power price is planned to increase from 2016 according to power increase schedule, which aims to ensure capital recovery and reasonable profits for investors. Accordingly, power retail price may increase at 8-9 US cents/ kWh in 2020, equivalent to an increase by 18.4% within the next five years. Power price should also reflect the demand and supply in the market. Foreign investors then find more incentives when making their investment decision.

Conclusion

WTO Country Limitation of market access* Country Limitation of market access*
Malaysia medium Myanmar high
Indonesia medium Cambodia medium
Philippines medium Laos medium
Singapore low India high
Thailand medium China medium
Brunei high Vietnam low

Vietnam ties in first place with Singapore, thus it provides highest possible protection for investment

Vietnam is a country of changes and currently offering increasing opportunities for foreign businesses. The underlying strength of the economy is reflected in, among others, controlled macroeconomic indicators, strong productivity gains and extensive integration into regional and global economy. It is now exactly time for foreign investors to start their business plans and grasp the upcoming clear opportunities.


---o0o---
Please do not hesitate to contact Mr. Oliver Massmann under omassmann@duanemorris.com if you have any questions on the above. Oliver Massmann is the General Director of Duane Morris Vietnam LLC.


Source:https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/vietnam-most-investor-friendly-country-asean-oliver-massmann

@NiceGuy, @Yorozuya ,@Viet ,@vtnsx ,@xesy ,@BoQ77 ,@Rechoice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JaiMin

*Vietnam yields cautionary tale over Chinese investment*
Gavin Bowring, FT Confidential Research
Author alerts
13 comments | 

China’s new charm offensive in Asia – using infrastructure development to garner soft power at the expense of rivals US and Japan – has reached new heights in recent weeks. Multi-billion US dollar deals with strategic partners such as Sri Lanka and Pakistan aside, even countries with reservations about China’s rise have begun taking a more pragmatic view toward using China’s huge foreign exchange reserves to their benefit

Earlier this month, Indonesian leaders travelled to Beijing seeking to tap financing for power and transport projects, notwithstanding the new administration’s strong emphasis on both national and maritime security. Chinese companies are challenging Japanese bids for high speed rail contracts in Malaysia and Thailand. This week, a team from Indian Railways flew to Beijing to discuss a potential Delhi-Chennai high speed rail link.

Yet in spite of the huge stashes of money available in Beijing, Chinese financing for existing energy projects in Vietnam – an economy with high dependency on China – has been all but frozen as a result of bilateral tensions over the South China Sea, according to research by Asean Confidential, a research service at the Financial Times.

Power gripOutwardly, tensions have been temporarily patched up. Government officials on both sides have agreed to paper over mutual differences. Official bilateral trade has grown 15 per cent year on year, and in late September a new Asia Development Bank-funded expressway connecting Hanoi, Vietnam’s capital, with the Chinese border at Lao Cai was formerly inaugurated.

But since May’s anti-China riots, Chinese lenders have effectively frozen credit lines to many Vietnamese engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contracts, leaving a number of projects in limbo and having forced some into restructuring. Unless this changes, Vietnam will have to rely heavily on South Korean and Japanese financing and subcontracting to fill the void.

What remains unclear, however, is whether South Korea and Japan are either willing or able to finance a planned 55 GW build-out between 2014 and 2030, with 29.5 GW of coal-fired generation targeted by 2020 alone (see map). The exposure of both countries to Vietnam is already high, potentially making them wary of further ratcheting up involvement.




Source: Asean Confidential







Many of these projects are already into their first phase of development, and are heavily invested by Japanese and Korean companies – which account for roughly 60 per cent of cumulative foreign direct investment (FDI) stock, with companies such as Marubeni, Sojitz, Kepco, Daelim, and Hyundai Heavy Industries taking the lead backed by Japanese official development assistance.

The problem, however, is that the EPC contracts for many of these projects have been sub-contracted to state-owned Chinese consortiums, with sometimes up to 95 per cent of the total EPC value going to Chinese firms. These sub-contractors are in turn financed by export credits and concessional loans from Chinese policy lenders such as the China Ex-Im Bank – thus creating the vulnerability to a freeze in Chinese finance.

How far can diversification go?In the meantime Vietnam is seeking to rapidly diversify both its investment partners and its energy mix. Recently concluded or announced power deals include participation by not only Japanese and Korean companies, but also those from Thailand, Malaysia, India and Russia.

Perhaps of even greater significance – although still inconclusive – is the revived momentum in negotiations with ExxonMobil over a long-delayed $10bn gas extraction deal, which would include onshore gas-fired power plants. With Asia’s fourth largest reserves of natural gas, independent estimates suggest that gas fields in undisputed waters off south Vietnam alone could generate an additional 20GW in coming decades.

This dovetails with the government’s push to reduce its dependency on refined fuel imports, resulting in a recent foreign investment boom in new refineries (on paper, a minimum $12bn in new investments through 2020), driving the share prices of PetroVietnam Gas – which accounts for almost 20 per cent of the Vietnamese stock market capitalization – to astronomical heights this year. Nuclear plants are also envisioned in the much longer term, attracting interest from Western, Japanese and Korean industry participants.

Nevertheless, while Vietnam could manage to diversify its key investment relationships, it may not be able to substitute for its northern neighbour entirely. As Vietnam gears towards the upcoming Congress of the Communist Party in 2016 – requiring incumbent Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung to step down – the issue of how to manage the China relationship and Chinese financing of Vietnam’s infrastructure development, will become a paramount issue within Vietnam’s political circles.

Similar, different risks in the PhilippinesLike Vietnam, the Philippines – which also disputes China’s claims in the South China Sea – has largely been left behind by China’s international largesse.

Itself witnessing a boom in power generation (an expected power deficit next year notwithstanding), the country has however traditionally been less reliant on Chinese financing, in part due to the lack of government support for infrastructure projects. Its macro economy likewise is less China-centric, and has suffered only marginally as a result of a recent slump in Chinese packaged tours to the island resort of Boracay and imports of key products such as timber and fruit.

Nevertheless, China’s State Grid Corp has a 40 per cent equity stake in, and provides technical support and equipment to the Philippines’ National Grid Corp (NGCP), the country’s sole power grid operator. There are concerns in Manila that a Chinese stake in the country’s grid constitutes a risk to its operations and management.

NGCP’s cooperation is urgently needed at a time when growing power integration will require greater levels of interconnection across the country’s sprawling archipelago, including between Visayas and Mindanao, between Negros Island and Batangas, and an upgrade of the existing Luzon – Visayas grid. Elsewhere, a Chinese quasi-government wealth fund owns a controlling stake in 2GO Group, which operates nationwide ferry services, an expansive network of warehouses, and as a result manages roughly 50 per cent of domestic Philippine freight.

Of course, both are single equity investments by technocratic, commercially driven companies, and have been highly profitable in both cases due to their effective monopolies in respective sectors. In that sense, the levels of attached political risk may to some extent be overblown.

Nevertheless, the Philippines, like Vietnam, is likely to turn towards its other investment partners at a time when Beijing is shunning the two countries in favour of other infrastructure-deficient countries in the region. Indeed, the scale of China’s largesse everywhere else in the region serves in part as a subtle reminder that both countries have much to lose by refusing to accept China’s new role in regional order.

Superb article, Financial times as always
@Yorozuya , @Carlosa. @Viet, @Namin,
@vtnsx ,@xesy ,@BoQ77 ,@Rechoice, @Viva_Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Viet Nam's mobile app development most dynamic in Southeast Asia*

VNA
Published: September 11, 2015

Developing apps for mobile devices such as smartphones and tablets has been one of the most dynamic fields in Viet Nam, and the mobile sector’s development has been considered the strongest in Southeast Asia.

The remark came from Dr. Michael Mandel, chief economic strategist at the Progressive Policy Institute in Washington, at a forum introducing the draft report on Viet Nam’s mobile app development field.

Viet Nam ranks first in mobile app development in the region, still falling behind Japan and China but is very strong in comparison with neighbouring countries, he said.

The report estimates Viet Nam has roughly 29,000 job opportunities relating to software development, such as programmers or developers.

According to Dr Mandel, Viet Nam should continue investing in human resources and talent as the country is only in its first stage of the Internet development cycle.

Viet Nam has the potential to become the centre of the mobile app development sector in the global economy, he added.

_(Source: VNA)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

*Vietnam climbs up 19 places in Global Innovation Index 2015*

*



*
Vietnam is ranked 52th out of 141 countries in this year’s Global Innovation Index (GII), up 19 places from last year, said the Ministry of Science and Technology. 


Technology innovation promoted for global integration
Toyota encourages children’s innovation in Dream Car Art contest
GII, annually co-published by the World Intellectual Property Organisation (WIPO), US-based Cornell University, France-based INSEAD business school, surveys 141 economies worldwide, using 79 indicators to gauge both innovative capabilities and measurable results. 

According to the GII report, Vietnam, together with China, Malaysia, India, Jordan and Kenya, are among a group of countries outperforming their economic peers. 

It came third in the Southeast Asia region this year, after Singapore and Malaysia thanks to the considerable investment in science and technology development over the past year. 

The country was placed 71th and 76th in 2014 and 2013, respectively.

Switzerland, the United Kingdom, Sweden, the Netherlands and the United States are the world’s five most innovative nations in 2015. 

Minister Nguyen Quan said, following the positive result, the Ministry of Science and Technology will work with the scientist community in Vietnam to continue fostering innovation as a catalyst for Vietnam’s industrialisation and modernisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Work starts on $1.2bn complex, featuring 86-story tower, in Ho Chi Minh City*

TUOI TRE NEWS
Updated : 10/03/2015 09:07 GMT + 7






*A three-party joint venture broke ground Friday on a US$1.2 billion observation tower complex project in the Thu Thiem New Urban Area in Ho Chi Minh City.*

The 14.56-hectare Empire City consists of a deluxe shopping mall, a five-star hotel, an office building and a modern condominium, besides an 86-story multifunctional tower, which is likely to be the highest building in Vietnam once completed.

The project is implemented in four phases, with the first one, running between 2016 and 2018, intended to complete around 130,000 square meters of construction floor area, according to the developer, Empire City Limited Liability Co.

Empire City Limited Liability Co. is a joint venture between Tien Phuoc Co. Ltd., real estate company Tran Thai, and UK-based Denver Power Ltd.

Tien Phuoc and Tran Thai collectively hold a 50 percent stake as the representative of Vietnam in the joint venture with the foreign partner.

The Thu Thiem New Urban Area is located along the Saigon River in District 2, which lies to the east of the city, and is connected to District 1, District 7, District 9, and Binh Thanh District.


----------



## Viva_Viet

TPP update:

*Biologic drug patent differences stall TPP agreement at Atlanta talks*

Officials from the U.S., Japan and 10 other Asia Pacific-rim countries remain stalemated over an agreement for theTrans Pacific Partnershipcurrently being negotiated in Atlanta with the length of patent protection for biologic drugs a key stumbling block, the_Japan News_said.

The U.S. is leading the charge to ensure biologics are extended data protection aking to U.S. law, a move that is backed by key lawmakers and pharmaceutical giants like Pfizer ($PFE) and Amgen ($AMGN), who say they need the protections because of the costs--$1 billion in some cases--involved in bringing biologic drugs to market.

Countries such as Australia and New Zealand however worry that extended protection for newer therapies would increase the costs associated with their national healthcare systems.

...........

The original TPP negotiations were launched in 2010 and involved the United States, Australia, Brunei, Chile, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore and Vietnam. Malaysia, Mexico, Canada and Japan joined the talks later.
Biologic drug patent differences stall TPP agreement at Atlanta talks - FiercePharmaAsia


----------



## DaiViet

I really dislike those northerners especially northerners officials. They are consevative, slow adapt, greedy, Backward thinking and very pro China.

They want everything good for themselves even though their contribution is minimal. Now they want to unified Vietnam stock exchange and place head quarter in Hanoi so they can manage it.

For years ever since Vietnam unified, they took all the wealth from Saigon southern to Hanoi. Saigon was one of best economic hub in Asia become dirt poor. Despite all the favor Hanoi has it is out performced by even Da Nang. Hanoian sucks in every category even music, and making movie.

When those northerner held power Vietnam economy just does not move, people like Do Muoi, Nong Duc Manh for example. Contrary when Southerners hold power Vietnam economy thriving, Vo Van Kiet the one initiated reform, then Phan Van Khai, and Nguyen Tan Dung is the best VCP leader to date.

If you see anything that look like Chinese, wear Chinese, use Chinese stuffs, eat like Chinese, think like Chinese, that is northern Vietnamese.

Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City stock exchanges likely to be merged this yearVietnam Business News


----------



## Edison Chen

Is this so called inferior complex? What others do, wear, eat, or think make you upset and feel uncomfortable? 



DaiViet said:


> I really dislike those northerners especially northerners officials. They are consevative, slow adapt, greedy, Backward thinking and very pro China.



@Yorozuya

He said northeners are pro China, but you disagree, is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaiViet

Edison Chen said:


> @Yorozuya
> 
> He said northeners are pro China, but you disagree, is that true?


This is not as individual try to understand it as percentage, get that idiot.


----------



## Edison Chen

DaiViet said:


> This is not as individual try to understand it as percentage, get that idiot.



Then how do I believe your individual conclusion instead?


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> I really dislike those northerners especially northerners officials. They are consevative, slow adapt, greedy, Backward thinking and very pro China.
> 
> They want everything good for themselves even though their contribution is minimal. Now they want to unified Vietnam stock exchange and place head quarter in Hanoi so they can manage it.
> 
> For years ever since Vietnam unified, they took all the wealth from Saigon southern to Hanoi. Saigon was one of best economic hub in Asia become dirt poor. Despite all the favor Hanoi has it is out performced by even Da Nang. Hanoian sucks in every category even music, and making movie.
> 
> When those northerner held power Vietnam economy just does not move, people like Do Muoi, Nong Duc Manh for example. Contrary when Southerners hold power Vietnam economy thriving, Vo Van Kiet the one initiated reform, then Phan Van Khai, and Nguyen Tan Dung is the best VCP leader to date.
> 
> If you see anything that look like Chinese, wear Chinese, use Chinese stuffs, eat like Chinese, think like Chinese, that is northern Vietnamese.
> 
> Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City stock exchanges likely to be merged this yearVietnam Business News



You made mistake bro.

Le Duan, Pham Van Dong, Pham Hung, Ton Duc Thang, ... is south Vietnamese, who controlled North Vietnam in the past, and have created such called "North Vietnamese Character" as you said.


----------



## DaiViet

biendong said:


> You made mistake bro.
> 
> Le Duan, Pham Van Dong, Pham Hung, Ton Duc Thang, ... is south Vietnamese, who controlled North Vietnam in the past, and have created such called "North Vietnamese Character" as you said.


Le Duan accounted for khmer rouge - vietnam and sino - vietnam war. He is good militarist. Pham Van Dong is useless idiot prime minister but he is not pro Chinese. Truong Chinh, Nong Duc Manh both are pro Chinese, they both do not contribute anything to Vietnam economic or military. See how Vietnam military modernize recently that credit to Nguyen Tan Dung.

See how northerners are biggest dog eaters of Vietnam that because of their Chinese influnce. Southerners dont eat dog before north south unified. Many other barbaric practice by notherners that southerners Vietnam dont.


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> Le Duan accounted for khmer rouge - vietnam and sino - vietnam war. He is good militarist. Pham Van Dong is useless idiot prime minister but he is not pro Chinese. Truong Chinh, Nong Duc Manh both are pro Chinese, they both do not contribute anything to Vietnam economic or military. See how Vietnam military modernize recently that credit to Nguyen Tan Dung.
> 
> See how northerners are biggest dog eaters of Vietnam that because of their Chinese influnce. Southerners dont eat dog before north south unified. Many other barbaric practice by notherners that southerners Vietnam dont.



Don't forget bro, Ngo Dinh Diem, Nguyen cao Ky is north Vietnamese.

"Thit cay bay mon" is from south, bro.


----------



## DaiViet

biendong said:


> Don't forget bro, Ngo Dinh Diem, Nguyen cao Ky is north Vietnamese.
> 
> "Thit cay bay mon" is from south, bro.


Yes and they are sucks. Southern Vietnamese dont eat dog prior to unification. Southern Vietnam was under Western administrative for century what do you think that eating dog barbarian practice were allowed in western territory admistrative? To this date, you will find very few dog restaurants in southern (these restaurants runs by northernners) while in norther you will find a market sell dog meat.

Even this, kem y thuc trong van de ton trong luat giao thong.

Ước ao người tham gia giao thông Hà Nội ý thức như Tp.HCM - Thời sự - VnEconomy


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> Yes and they are sucks. Southern Vietnamese dont eat dog prior to unification. Southern Vietnam was under Western administrative for century what do you think that eating dog barbarian practice were allowed in western territory admistrative? To this date, you will find very few dog restaurants in southern (these restaurants runs by northernners) while in norther you will find a market sell dog meat.



Eating dogmeat is popular habitat around in the world, bro, including in Europa.


I do think that Vietnamese copied this idea from France people in colonial time. They did civilized us how to cook dogmeat with superious France kitchen technique, so we have this type "cay to 7 mon" in Vietnam..





Great Dog Butchery, Paris, France 1910.

Dog meat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DaiViet

And this competitive index pci. saigon in top 5. Hanoi rank almost bottom 26. Yeh capital of Vietnam with massive state budget invested, and the city allow to keep 48% of city budget, while Saigon can keep 28%.

Chỉ số năng lực cạnh tranh cấp tỉnh 2014: Đà Nẵng tiếp tục dẫn đầu | Kinh tế | Báo điện tử Tiền Phong

That proves one point the northerners sucks, greedy, conservative and low adapt.


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> And this competitive index pci. saigon in top 5. Hanoi rank almost bottom 26. Yeh capital of Vietnam with massive state budget invested, and the city allow to keep 48% of city budget, while Saigon can keep 28%.
> 
> Chỉ số năng lực cạnh tranh cấp tỉnh 2014: Đà Nẵng tiếp tục dẫn đầu | Kinh tế | Báo điện tử Tiền Phong
> 
> That proves one point the northerners sucks, greedy, conservative and low adapt.



In this matter I gree with you.

and both Hanoi and Ho Chi Ming city no need support from buget of Goverment.

Ngân sách mới: 15 tỉnh không cần trung ương hỗ trợ - Tin xa hoi


----------



## DaiViet

Even entertainment southerners done better job.

Tại sao miền Bắc không có “diễn viên triệu đô”? | Văn hóa | Dân trí


----------



## biendong

DaiViet said:


> Even entertainment southerners done better job.
> 
> Tại sao miền Bắc không có “diễn viên triệu đô”? | Văn hóa | Dân trí



I agree with you. Northerner is more conservative than Southerner. In generally southerner is more dynamic in bussines than a northerner. But our first billionaire in US$ is northerner.


----------



## Edison Chen

biendong said:


> I agree with you. Northerner is more conservative than Southerner. In generally southerner is more dynamic in bussines than a northerner. But our first billionaire in US$ is northerner.



In China, northeners and southeners are both good at doing business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

both bourses are too small. it makes sense to merge them into one. economy of scale.
how about Hanoi hosts the stock exchange, while Saigon the new options exchange?

Vietnam’s derivative market to launch in late 2016 - News VietNamNet


----------



## AViet

DaiViet said:


> I really dislike those northerners especially northerners officials. They are consevative, slow adapt, greedy, Backward thinking and very pro China.
> 
> *They want everything good for themselves even though their contribution is minimal.* Now they want to unified Vietnam stock exchange and place head quarter in Hanoi so they can manage it.
> 
> For years ever since Vietnam unified, they took all the wealth from Saigon southern to Hanoi. Saigon was one of best economic hub in Asia become dirt poor. Despite all the favor Hanoi has it is out performced by even Da Nang. Hanoian sucks in every category even music, and making movie.
> 
> When those northerner held power Vietnam economy just does not move, people like Do Muoi, Nong Duc Manh for example. Contrary when Southerners hold power Vietnam economy thriving, Vo Van Kiet the one initiated reform, then Phan Van Khai, and Nguyen Tan Dung is the best VCP leader to date.
> 
> If you see anything that look like Chinese, wear Chinese, use Chinese stuffs, eat like Chinese, think like Chinese, that is northern Vietnamese.
> 
> Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh City stock exchanges likely to be merged this yearVietnam Business News



So desperate attempt. You are so low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## biendong

Edison Chen said:


> In China, northeners and southeners are both good at doing business.



It said about the entertainment industry, our southerner do better. 

In business southerner and northerner is the same same in raking, like in China. The list of Top ten richest people in stock market Vietnam to year 2914.

1/ Phạm Nhật Vượng......... northerner
2/ Đào Nguyên Đức............southerner
3/ Trần Đình Long. .............northerner
4/ Phạm Thu Hương...........northerner
5/ Phạm Thúy Hằng............northerner
6/. Trần Kim Thành. ............Hua Chinese.
7/. Nguyễn Đức Tài.............Northerner
8/. Vũ Thị Hiền ....................northerner
9/ Lê Phước Vũ....................southerner
10/. Trương Thị Lệ Khanh....southerner

10 người giàu nhất trên sàn chứng khoán 2014 | Tài chính | BizLIVE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Taiwanese investor to add $18bn to multibillion-dollar steel project in central Vietnam

tuoi tre news
Updated : 10/09/2015 10:45 GMT + 7 


*Taiwanese investor Formosa said it is considering raising the investment in its industrial complex in the north-central province of Ha Tinh to US$28.5 billion from the current $10.5 billion in an effort to make it the largest foreign direct investment project in the mining sector in Vietnam, local media reported.*







The additional capital, some $18 billion, will be released once the first phase of the project, a steel complex and other facilities, is finished, news website_ VnExpress_ reported, citing a report from local officials.

The first phase of the project with a capacity of 10.5 million metric tons of steel a year was initiated in 2011.

The Taiwanese plastics giant disbursed $2.7 billion in the first nine months of this year, bringing the total investment in the project, which also includes a port and a thermal plant, to $9.5 billion, _VnExpress_ said, citing the report of the People's Committee of Ha Tinh.

The proposal to raise the level of investment in the steel complex with an annual capacity of over 22 million metric tons, a deep-water port that can handle ships weighing up to 300,000 metric tons, and a 2,100MW power plant, was first mentioned by Formosa in 2013, but was rejected by the central and local authorities.

Should they get the green light this time, Formosa Ha Tinh will be the largest foreign mining project in Vietnam, surpassing a huge petrochemical project in the south-central province of Binh Dinh.

Thailand-based energy firm PTT Pcl and a new investor from Saudi Arabia completed a feasibility study late last year for the mammoth refinery and petrochemical complex.

The investors of the project, to be located at the Nhon Hoi Economic Zone in Binh Dinh, have reduced its capacity to 400,000 barrels of oil products per day, or 20 million tons a year, from the original 660,000 a day in the previous report.

The estimated investment in the complex was also lowered to $22 billion from $28.5 billion.

In March, Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung agreed to maintain an investment term of 70 years for the Formosa-owned project in Ha Tinh Province following a suggestion by the Ministry of Planning and Investment, Minister and Chief of the Government Office Nguyen Van Nen said on the sidelines of a monthly government press conference in Hanoi.

The decision came after the Government Inspectorate of Vietnam alleged that Formosa Ha Tinh was offered illegal incentives, as in accordance with the Investment Law of 2005, the maximum investment term for a foreign-invested project is 50 years, and this term may only be increased to 70 years in exceptional cases and should be approved by the government.

According to the Government Inspectorate, it was inappropriate that the province had granted a 70-year investment license to the company without the central government's permission.

The local People's Committee, Department of Planning and Investment and the management board of the Vung Ang Economic Zone, where the project is located, was also held responsible for the oversight.


----------



## mike jones

Instead of buying weapons. Vietnam should develope this technology for its farming industry.


----------



## Viet

October, 28 2015 08:43:33





_A precision springs production line of Advanex Viet Nam Company Ltd in the northern Hai Duong Province. The processing and manufacturing industry remained the top destination for FDI. — VNA/VNS Photo Danh Lam 
_
HA NOI (VNS) — Foreign direct investment (FDI) worth US$19.2 billion poured into Viet Nam through October 20, 2015, a whopping rise of more than 40 per cent over the same period last year.

According to the General Statistics Office (GSO), Viet Nam had 1,657 new FDI projects during the period with a total registered capital of more than $12.4 billion, increasing by respectively 27 per cent and 25 per cent.

Of note, some $11.8 billion were disbursed, up 16.3 per cent against a year ago.

The processing and manufacturing industry remained the top destination for FDI which attracted $12.4 billion during the period, or more than 64 per cent of the country's total registered FDI. The property sector came third with total registered capital worth $2.1 billion.

Attracting more than $2.5 billion in registered capital, southern Tra Vinh Province earned the distinction of being the province that attracted FDI among 47 provinces and cities, according to the GSO.

There were more than a dozen provinces and cities that failed to attract FDI in the first ten months of this year. The problem had been addressed by the Foreign Investment Agency under the Ministry of Planning and Investment last month.

*Malaysia *was the top FDI investor in Viet Nam from 59 countries and territories with an investment of $2.4 billion, followed by Korea with more than $2 billion, the United Kingdom with $1.2 billion, and Japan with $1.1 billion.

Viet Nam is expected to attract $23 billion registered FDI this year with disbursed capital of $12.5 billion. Last year, the country attracted more than $20 billion in FDI. — VNS


Foreign investment in VN surges 40% to $19.2 billion - Economy - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Fun time for Viet Nam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Congratulations Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emperor Modi

Less than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

TPP predicts the textiles, garment industry will profit most from the trade pact. Hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord ZeN

Impressive Viet Nam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike jones

I'm not surprised. Wish I have some money to invest. But I'm broke.


----------



## Viet

mike jones said:


> I'm not surprised. Wish I have some money to invest. But I'm broke.


Poor you but why?


----------



## TaiShang

Good going, Vietnam


----------



## tranquilium

Erm, I assume the 19.2 billion the amount received from October last year to the current date? 19.2 billion is actually quite a bit for Vietnam economy, which is about 180 billion in 2014. The FDI amount is approximately equal to 10%~11% of the Vietnam GDP. 

Or is that the accumulated FDI currently in Vietnam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

tranquilium said:


> Erm, I assume the 19.2 billion the amount received from October last year to the current date? *19.2 billion is actually quite a bit* for Vietnam economy, which is about 180 billion in 2014. The FDI amount is approximately equal to 10%~11% of the Vietnam GDP.
> 
> Or is that the accumulated FDI currently in Vietnam?


the figure is from Jan to Oct. Jan-Oct 2015 is 40% higher than Jan-Oct 2014.
yes, you are right. I am sad, too. 19.2 billion for 10 months is too litle. I hope more, as soon as TPP comes reality, expected midle of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike jones

Viet said:


> Poor you but why?



I wanna start a manufacturing hub in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CDown

Vietname is going to be one of the main beneficiaries of the TPP. I am already seeing at work many companies in the textile business moving their production from Bangladesh to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

The construction of a hi-tech park following the model of the US's Silicon Valley began in Ho Chi Minh City on Tuesday.
The US$40-million Saigon Silicon City project is expected to attract investors from next year. Total investment may exceeded $1.5 billion over the following five years.
Nguyen Minh Hieu, chairman of Saigon Silicon City Joint Stock Company, the project investor, said that the park targets hi-tech businesses, both local and foreign, especially those from the US's famous tech base.

Nguyen Minh Hieu, chairman of Saigon Silicon City Joint Stock Company, speaks at the ground breaking ceremony November 10, 2015. Photo: Nguyen Hanh.
Unlike many other hi-tech parks in Vietnam, the Saigon Silicon City will not only focus on outsourcing, but also providing infrastructure enabling research and development activities to produce tech products, Hieu said.
The park covers an area of 52 hectares at District 9-based Saigon Hi-Tech Park, which is now home to 46 tech businesses including giants such as Intel and Samsung.

Work starts on Vietnam's 'Silicon Valley' | Tech | Thanh Nien Daily


----------



## Viva_Viet

TPP text in Vnese. TPP deal may come out in abt 3 month. Very short time.

Toàn văn bản tóm tắt Hiệp định TPP bằng tiếng Việt


----------



## dichoi

*NA sets 6.7 percent GDP growth target for 2016*











*Hanoi (VNA) *– The National Assembly approved a resolution on the socio-economic development plan for 2016, which sets the goal of a 6.7 percent increase in gross domestic product (GDP), on November 10. 

Maintaining macro-economic stability, striving for a higher economic growth rate, and improving growth quality for sustainable development continue to be the main targets for next year. 

The National Assembly urges accelerating the implementation of strategic breakthroughs and economic restructuring in line with growth model renovation, while continuing to improve living conditions and social welfare. 

Other goals set by the resolution include keeping the consumer price index growth below 5 percent while increasing the import-export turnover by 10 percent with the trade deficit of below 5 percent. 

Total social development investment should be equal to 31 percent of GDP, and the rate of energy consumption per one GDP unit should be cut by 1.5 percent compared to the figure in 2015. 

The rate of household poverty according to multi-dimensional poverty standards is expected to decrease by 1.3-1.5 percent, while the urban unemployment rate will be kept under 4 percent and the skilled labour rate be raised to 53 percent. 

The health insurance coverage will be 76 percent, the forest coverage - 41 percent, and 85 percent of the industrial and processing zones should have environmentally-friendly wastewater treatment system. 

The NA resolution also requests ministries, sectors and localities to effectively use natural resources, proactively carry out measures to protect the environment, deal with disasters and adapt to climate change. 

Efforts should be made to intensify administrative reform, enhance the efficiency of State management, while boosting corruption and wastefulness prevention, strengthening defence security and social order and safety, and firmly safeguarding national sovereignty. 

The legislature also requires the Government to take flexible and efficient monetary and financial policies, maintain suitable interest rate, exchange rate and credit growth, address bad debt effectively, and control public debt, Government debt and foreign debt strictly. 

Notably, the NA asks for the building of a legal framework to ensure the centralised State procurement in 2016, and the acceleration of state-owned enterprise restructuring, especially those involved in agriculture and forestry.-VNA


----------



## JaiMin

*First-ever Vietnam Annual Tourism Report unveiled*

*The Vietnam National Administration of Tourism (VNAT) under the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism on November 17 announced the ‘Vietnam Annual Tourism Report 2014’ for the first time.*

_*

*
The report, compiled with technical help of the EU-funded Environmentally and Socially Responsible Tourism Capacity Development Programme, is the first complete document produced in line with international experience, aiding the assessment of tourism’s socio-economic impacts.

The document evaluates tourism’s economic contribution to thenational economy, both direct and indirect contributions.

Data in the report came from statistics and results of surveys of the General Statistics Office, the State Bank of Vietnam, the VNAT and provincial and municipal Departments of Culture, Sports and Tourism.

The full report, in both Vietnamese and English, can be accessed at: Public


@dichoi, @William Hung, @Carlosa , @Viet, @Viva_Viet ,@vtnsx, @Rechoice , @biendong , @DaiViet _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JaiMin

*Boeing 787 and Airbus A350 Will Both Enter Vietnam Air Fleet*

NEW YORK ( TheStreet) --Vietnam Airlines on Tuesday is at the center of world aviation as it prepares to become only the second airline to take delivery of both the Airbus A350XWB and the Boeing 787 Dreamliner.

Airbus delivered an A350 to Vietnam Airlines June 30 in Toulouse, France. On Monday, Boeing (BA - Get Report) staged an event at Washington Reagan National Airport, displaying the 787-9 that is scheduled to be delivered to Vietnam Airlines later this month and declaring that Vietnam could take delivery of eight 787-10s going forward.

The carrier has said it plans to acquire 14 A350s and will use the first to fly from Hanoi to Paris, about 5,700 miles, while its first 787 will serve London Heathrow.






Teal Group analyst Richard Aboulafia said he expects the new aircraft also will enable Vietnam to fly non-stop to the United States.

Must Read: Delta Order Affirms the Age of the Airbus A350 Is Approaching


"Let's say you are a flag carrier from a medium-sized economy," he said. "All of a sudden, you've got long range twin-engine jets that allow you to access the U.S. market.

"People won't have to take Singapore or Emirates," he said. "You can offer them non-stop service with efficient aircraft.

"Vietnam is at the epicenter of route fragmentation," Aboulafia said. "Routes are getting smaller and more direct. That's something that everyone anticipated except for Airbus in building the A380 and thinking 'people will always want to change in Tokyo or Frankfurt.'"

Both new aircraft can fly long distances. The A350-9 can fly 7,600 miles while the 787-900 can fly 8,500 miles. In the past, only larger aircraft could carry sufficient fuel to fly such long distances with full loads. That made it inefficient to fly routes that didn't provide enough traffic to fill the aircraft without significant fare discounting.

At the moment, Qatar Airways is the only airline to fly both the A350 and the 787. Qatar took delivery of the first A350 in December 2014. It now operates four aircraft and expects to operate five by the end of 2015.

Qatar has said that in March 2016 it will begin A350 service on Doha-New York, a 6,689-mile route, and Doha-Boston, a 6,514-mile route. Lufthansa also has said it will begin flying the A350 from its Munich hub in late 2016.






"Vietnam Airlines' no. 1 A350 XWB - an A350-900 version - initially will be flown on the carrier's Hanoi-Ho Chi Minh route, and will begin long-haul services from these two Vietnamese cities to Paris, France later in the year," Airbus said. "The airline will introduce a total of 14 A350-900s into its fleet, composed of 10 received from Airbus and the other four from lessors."

*Must Read: *Qatar Airways Will Fly First A350 Into the Heart of Europ

Vietnam Airlines became a member of the Skyteam alliance in 2010.

Boeing shares rose 0.1% in trading Tuesday. The stock is up about 8% year to date.






Monday, Nov 30,2015,04:02 (GMT+7)
Corporate
*Airbus wants aircraft parts factory set up in VN*
Le Anh
Friday, Nov 27,2015,18:50 (GMT+7)

HCMC – Airbus Group has written to the Vietnamese Government expressing its interest in establishing a new aircraft components factory in Vietnam.

A source from the Ministry of Transport said Airbus has proposed a plan to cooperate with Vietnam in developing the aviation industry in the document sent to the Government and the ministry.

Airbus said in the document that it wants to set up the aircraft components factory in cooperation with a major industrial partner in Vietnam. The planned only facility in Southeast Asia will produce electrical safety belts for Airbus A320 aircraft.

Airbus stands ready to transfer technology for production of composite components for A320neo and A350 XWB aircraft to Vietnam.

Airbus declined to detail the plan as it is in the process of discussion with the Government but said it will step up cooperation with Vietnam in the aviation sector.

Airbus announced in March last year that the factory of Nikkiso Vietnam in Hanoi made composite spars and shields for the Sharklet winglet for A320 aircraft.

At present, Vietnam has several enterprises manufacturing aircraft parts including MHI Aerospace Vietnam, a member firm of Mitsubishi that assembles doors for Boeing 777s and flaps for Boeing 737s.

Three Vietnamese airlines – Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet - are operating Airbus planes for their domestic and international flights. The low-cost carriers Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet use A320 and A321 planes.


*Hey, @Viva_Viet , i think you will feel good reading this news*


----------



## Viva_Viet

JaiMin said:


> *Boeing 787 and Airbus A350 Will Both Enter Vietnam Air Fleet*
> 
> NEW YORK ( TheStreet) --Vietnam Airlines on Tuesday is at the center of world aviation as it prepares to become only the second airline to take delivery of both the Airbus A350XWB and the Boeing 787 Dreamliner.
> 
> Airbus delivered an A350 to Vietnam Airlines June 30 in Toulouse, France. On Monday, Boeing (BA - Get Report) staged an event at Washington Reagan National Airport, displaying the 787-9 that is scheduled to be delivered to Vietnam Airlines later this month and declaring that Vietnam could take delivery of eight 787-10s going forward.
> 
> The carrier has said it plans to acquire 14 A350s and will use the first to fly from Hanoi to Paris, about 5,700 miles, while its first 787 will serve London Heathrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Group analyst Richard Aboulafia said he expects the new aircraft also will enable Vietnam to fly non-stop to the United States.
> 
> Must Read: Delta Order Affirms the Age of the Airbus A350 Is Approaching
> 
> 
> "Let's say you are a flag carrier from a medium-sized economy," he said. "All of a sudden, you've got long range twin-engine jets that allow you to access the U.S. market.
> 
> "People won't have to take Singapore or Emirates," he said. "You can offer them non-stop service with efficient aircraft.
> 
> "Vietnam is at the epicenter of route fragmentation," Aboulafia said. "Routes are getting smaller and more direct. That's something that everyone anticipated except for Airbus in building the A380 and thinking 'people will always want to change in Tokyo or Frankfurt.'"
> 
> Both new aircraft can fly long distances. The A350-9 can fly 7,600 miles while the 787-900 can fly 8,500 miles. In the past, only larger aircraft could carry sufficient fuel to fly such long distances with full loads. That made it inefficient to fly routes that didn't provide enough traffic to fill the aircraft without significant fare discounting.
> 
> At the moment, Qatar Airways is the only airline to fly both the A350 and the 787. Qatar took delivery of the first A350 in December 2014. It now operates four aircraft and expects to operate five by the end of 2015.
> 
> Qatar has said that in March 2016 it will begin A350 service on Doha-New York, a 6,689-mile route, and Doha-Boston, a 6,514-mile route. Lufthansa also has said it will begin flying the A350 from its Munich hub in late 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vietnam Airlines' no. 1 A350 XWB - an A350-900 version - initially will be flown on the carrier's Hanoi-Ho Chi Minh route, and will begin long-haul services from these two Vietnamese cities to Paris, France later in the year," Airbus said. "The airline will introduce a total of 14 A350-900s into its fleet, composed of 10 received from Airbus and the other four from lessors."
> 
> *Must Read: *Qatar Airways Will Fly First A350 Into the Heart of Europ
> 
> Vietnam Airlines became a member of the Skyteam alliance in 2010.
> 
> Boeing shares rose 0.1% in trading Tuesday. The stock is up about 8% year to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday, Nov 30,2015,04:02 (GMT+7)
> Corporate
> *Airbus wants aircraft parts factory set up in VN*
> Le Anh
> Friday, Nov 27,2015,18:50 (GMT+7)
> 
> HCMC – Airbus Group has written to the Vietnamese Government expressing its interest in establishing a new aircraft components factory in Vietnam.
> 
> A source from the Ministry of Transport said Airbus has proposed a plan to cooperate with Vietnam in developing the aviation industry in the document sent to the Government and the ministry.
> 
> Airbus said in the document that it wants to set up the aircraft components factory in cooperation with a major industrial partner in Vietnam. The planned only facility in Southeast Asia will produce electrical safety belts for Airbus A320 aircraft.
> 
> Airbus stands ready to transfer technology for production of composite components for A320neo and A350 XWB aircraft to Vietnam.
> 
> Airbus declined to detail the plan as it is in the process of discussion with the Government but said it will step up cooperation with Vietnam in the aviation sector.
> 
> Airbus announced in March last year that the factory of Nikkiso Vietnam in Hanoi made composite spars and shields for the Sharklet winglet for A320 aircraft.
> 
> At present, Vietnam has several enterprises manufacturing aircraft parts including MHI Aerospace Vietnam, a member firm of Mitsubishi that assembles doors for Boeing 777s and flaps for Boeing 737s.
> 
> Three Vietnamese airlines – Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet - are operating Airbus planes for their domestic and international flights. The low-cost carriers Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet use A320 and A321 planes.
> 
> 
> *Hey, @Viva_Viet , i think you will feel good reading this news*


True, Im so happy. We should not produce car, we should produce Aircraft parts, space missile parts instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> True, Im so happy. We should not produce car, we should produce Aircraft parts, space missile parts instead


the news is this:


Last update 15:27 | 28/11/2015
*Airbus wants aircraft parts factory set up in VN*
_Airbus Group has written to the Vietnamese Government expressing its interest in establishing a new aircraft components factory in Vietnam._



_



_



A source from the Ministry of Transport said Airbus has proposed a plan to cooperate with Vietnam in developing the aviation industry in the document sent to the Government and the ministry.

Airbus said in the document that it wants to set up the aircraft components factory in cooperation with a major industrial partner in Vietnam. The planned only facility in Southeast Asia will produce electrical safety belts for Airbus A320 aircraft.

Airbus stands ready to transfer technology for production of composite components for A320neo and A350 XWB aircraft to Vietnam.

Airbus declined to detail the plan as it is in the process of discussion with the Government but said it will step up cooperation with Vietnam in the aviation sector.

Airbus announced in March last year that the factory of Nikkiso Vietnam in Hanoi made composite spars and shields for the Sharklet winglet for A320 aircraft.

At present, Vietnam has several enterprises manufacturing aircraft parts including MHI Aerospace Vietnam, a member firm of Mitsubishi that assembles doors for Boeing 777s and flaps for Boeing 737s.

Three Vietnamese airlines – Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet - are operating Airbus planes for their domestic and international flights. The low-cost carriers Jetstar Pacific and Vietjet use A320 and A321 planes.

Airbus wants aircraft parts factory set up in VN - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

.
*Foreign arrivals in November increase sharply*
VNA FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 27, 2015 - 16:16:13 





Foreign tourists in Vietnam (Source: conphungtourist.com)

*Hanoi (VNA)* – In November, an estimated 732,740 international visitors came to Vietnam , up 12.9 percent over October and 20.4 percent compared with the same period last year, according to the General Statistics Office of Vietnam .

Of this figure, 522,869 people arrived by air, an increase of 6.2 percent compared with the same period last year. The country also welcomed 4,124 visitors by sea and 205,747 others by road in the reviewed period, up 633.8 and 77.6 percent, respectively.

Between January and November, Vietnam welcomed more than 7 million foreign arrivals, while domestic travellers were estimated at 53.8 million.

The total revenue from the tourism sector reached nearly 313 trillion VND (14.2 billion USD), a year-on-year increase of 5.2 percent.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*RI`s investment in Vietnam increases significantly*
*



*

Hanoi, Vietnam (ANTARA News) - Indonesias investment in Vietnam has increased significantly, reaching US$400 million now, a Vietnamese official said.

"As the Vietnamese economy continues to grow, more and more Indonesian entrepreneurs want to have a better knowledge of Vietnam, while the Vietnamese entrepreneurs also wish to understand Indonesia better," Director General of the Asia Pacific Department of the Vietnamese Ministry of Industry and Trade, Le Hoang Oanh, said in his keynote address to the Indonesia-Vietnam Business Forum here on Friday.

Le Hoang Oanh said Indonesia now has 46 investment projects in Vietnam with a combined value of US$400 million.

Trade between the two countries also increased significantly to US$5.4 billion last year.

Despite the achievement, the two countries still have a great chance to increase investment and trade relations, he said.

"In my view, companies of the two countries play an important role in enhancing economic and trade relations," he said.

Indonesia has called on Vietnam to increase the existing close strategic partnership instead of both competing against each other to benefit from regional and global economic opportunities.

"Let us increase our partnership to benefit from the ASEAN and global markets," Director of Business Empowerment of the Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM), Pratito Soeharyo, said.(*)
RI`s investment in Vietnam increases significantly - ANTARA News


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Old news, September 2015.. Vietnam cement Invest in Indonesia..*

*Cemindo to spend $600m to build new cement plant*

*PT Cemindo Gemilang, a majority shareholder of a Vietnamese cement producer, plans to spend up to US$600 million to build a cement plant in Banten.*

President director Aan Selamat said in Jakarta on Tuesday that Cemindo, a subsidiary of oil palm plantation, mining and property business holdings Ganda Group, would carry out the plant’s groundbreaking on Wednesday.

*The plant will occupy a 500-hectare plot of land in Bayah, Lebak regency, Banten.*

He said construction of the plant would absorb around three-fourths of total investment, or equal to $450 million. 

“We picked this area because we want to build an integrated plant and at this location we can find abundant raw materials to help future operations,” Aan told reporters in a press briefing.

The plant, which is expected to begin commercial operations in the third quarter of 2015, will have a production capacity of 4 million tons a year, he said, adding that the output would be distributed in Banten, Greater Jakarta and West Java.

Aan further said that the firm would spend the remaining $150 million on necessary infrastructure, particularly a port to support its output delivery and power network.

According to Cemindo’s plan, it will develop a port with a depth of 13 meters to accommodate vessels with a capacity of up to 30,000 dead weight tonnage (DWT). It will also source electricity totaling 60 megawatts from the PLTU Pelabuhan Ratu coal fired power plant.

Cemindo will finance the entire project with external and internal funds. The majority funds, representing 70 percent of total investment, will be obtained from a syndicated loan led by publicly listed state-owned Bank Negara Indonesia (BNI).

Ganda Group is owned by Ganda Sitorus, the brother of Martua Sitorus, co-founder of Singapore-listed Wilmar International, which is the world’s biggest palm oil processor and one of the biggest sugar producers.

Last year, Cemindo acquired the majority stake in Vietnamese cement producer Chinfon Cement Corporation for S$250 million. Chinfon produces about 4.5 million tons a year. Last year, it sold about 1 million tons of cement under the “Semen Merah Putih” brand in 20 provinces in Java, Kalimantan and Sumatra, raking in $100 million in revenue.

*Aan said that operation of the new plant would later support Cemindo’s target to control at least an 8 percent share in the country’s cement market, with annual sales of $400 million by 2015. The overall domestic cement market is estimated to expand by more than 10 percent to 61 million tons this year, according to the Indonesian Cement Association (ASI). *

At present, Cemindo also operates a plant under a joint cooperation scheme with state-owned cement maker PT Semen Kupang through its subsidiary, PT Sarana Agra Gemilang. The 10-year scheme, which will end in the next seven years, has allowed the ailing Semen Kupang to revive its operations. Semen Kupang’s plant now produces 360,000 tons of cement each year, fulfilling the cement demand in East and West Nusa Tenggara.* - See more at: Cemindo to spend $600m to build new cement plant | The Jakarta Post*


----------



## Viet

*Google CEO's Vietnam Visit Gives Hope to Local Startups*




Google CEO Sundar Pichai gestures as he addresses conference with local IT community, Hanoi, Vietnam, Dec. 22, 2015.

Associated Press
December 22, 2015 7:11 AM

HANOI, VIETNAM— Google CEO Sundar Pichai's visit to Vietnam gives hope to people in the local startup community that they could succeed globally.

Speaking to about 200 people in a cafe in central Hanoi on Tuesday, Pichai said he did not see any reason why Vietnam would not be successful globally, given the size of the local market, high Internet usage and the strong entrepreneurial culture.

"I think it's just a matter of time, and I think many of you are already working on something like that,'' he said.

Pichai said Vietnamese startups can learn from the experiences of those in India that started locally, and "once they get the strength they can take it outside.''

He added Vietnamese startups may not reach a global scale at once, but they can team with entrepreneurs from other countries in the region and "can use that strength to launch something global.''

Pichai said Vietnam is growing into a big market and the people who serve it will gain the confidence to think bigger, which helps them achieve global success.

Pham Huu Ngon, owner of a local transportation startup using technology, says Pichai's visit will inspire others.

"His visit inspires the startup community and engineers in Vietnam,'' Ngon said. "Given Vietnam's high Internet and mobile phone usage, we can do good locally and then expand to the countries in the region.''

Government figures show 52 percent of Vietnam's 93 million people use the Internet and the country has 128 million mobile phone subscribers.

Ngon said Pichai's position as CEO of Google "gives hope to the Vietnamese community that a Vietnamese can lead a major company in the world.'' Pichai, born in India, was appointed Google CEO in August.

Earlier Pichai met with Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, the government said.

Dung told Pichai that as Vietnam deepens its international integration, the communist government creates favorable conditions for international technology and information corporations including Google to expand business in Vietnam, the government said on its website.

It quoted Pichai as saying Google will help train about 1,400 IT engineers in Vietnam to develop the industry and Vietnam's society and economy.


----------



## Viet

*[Photos] Inside the Metro Station Beneath Saigon's Opera House*
Published on Thursday, 24 December 2015 12:09
Written by Saigoneer.





The further the Saigon Metro progresses – or doesn't progress – the more we hear about escalating costs, construction hiccups and the project's Japanese contractors seeking compensation for delays. But beyond the overhead metro track in District 2 and a whole lot of closed construction sites littering the downtown area, few of us have a visual understanding of Saigon's largest public transportation project to date.

Thanks to _Zing_, however, you can wonder no more. During a field trip to Saigon Metro's construction site in District 1, the online news outlet takes us underground to find out what's going on behind those corrugated partitions scattered around District 1.

Everyday, metro construction begins with morning calisthenics before workers are tasked with crafting the web of steel rebar that will one day function as the floor of Saigon Metro's Opera House station. Teams beneath Pasteur and Nguyen Hue Streets excavate upwards of 500 cubic meters of earth a day in preparation for Metro Line 1.

Beyond that, there are the usual scenes, which include lunchtime at an underground construction site and a post-meal nap atop some building materials.

Currently, the Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien line has around 1,000 engineers and and construction workers on the job, while elsewhere in town, construction of above-ground stations is underway near Ba Son Shipyard heading toward Suoi Tien.






Construction workers gather for morning calisthenics before setting to work on Saigon Metro Line 1.






Each morning, engineers and site supervisors brief construction workers on the day's projects.






Because construction of Saigon Metro Line 1 goes underground, site supervisors must constantly monitor oxygen and CO2 levels to ensure worker safety.






After cutting steel reinforcing bars down to size, a group of workers carries the bars to the underground construction site.






Below the Opera House, workers create a web of steel reinforcing bars under the supervision of engineers. In late December, the rebar will be covered with 1,400 cubic meters of concrete to complete the floor of the subterranean station.






Construction workers both within and on top of the steel frame must team up to correctly thread the rebar into place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

A construction worker crouches into a small space to align the steel bars.






If the placement of the steel rebar is not correct, it must be removed and reinserted, so supervision is crucial during this process.






Dong Thap native Huynh Thi Tim assists her fellow workers.






Below Nguyen Hue, three excavators are being used in the station's construction.






Workers remove cement from iron support pillars underground.






An excavator collects dirt to remove from the construction site. Teams beneath Pasteur and Nguyen Hue Streets work around the clock to excavate more than 500 cubic meters of earth a day in preparation for Saigon Metro's Opera House station.






An excavator brings large quantities of dirt from the subterranean construction site above ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Construction Begins on New Downtown Saigon Skyscraper*
Published on Monday, 21 December 2015 13:36
Written by Saigoneer. Photos by Lee Starnes.





Earlier this month, developers broke ground on the Saigon Me Linh Tower, adding yet another skyscraper to District 1's riverside Me Linh roundabout.

Sabeco Pearl Joint Stock Investment Company, the project's principal investor, began work on the 39-story mixed-use facility on December 5 in cooperation with local developer Novaland, reports _REIC_.

Though the skyscraper was originally designed in 2008 and the plot of land at 2-4-6 Hai Ba Trung has been fenced off for months, things are finally getting under way. The project was previously caught up in red tape, as the city government had denied Sabeco, the Vietnamese beverage giant, and its investors the ability to do business outside its field, however things seem to have been ironed out, as the principal investor in the new structure still has Sabeco in its name.

Once complete, the diamond-shaped Saigon Me Linh Tower will house restaurants, apartments, office space, a shopping center and a hotel. The end result will cover 2,520 square meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

*AccorHotels unveils Pullman Vung Tau, the 4th Pullman hotel in Vietnam*
A newly inspired seaside hotel offering the best amenities for business and leisure guests

*23 December 2015*







AccorHotels opens *Pullman Vung Tau, the first five-star international hotel in the seaside destination, just 1.5 hours drive from Ho Chi Minh city*. Featuring the largest meeting facilities in Southern Vietnam and spectacular beach views, Pullman Vung Tau is perfect for business and leisure travellers seeking a quick getaway from Ho Chi Minh city.

"Pullman is AccorHotels' upscale brand specifically catering to today's modern travellers," said *Mr. Patrick Basset, Chief Operating Officer for AccorHotels Upper Southeast and Northeast Asia.* "Half of Pullman's global hotel network is located in Asia Pacific, making it one of the most preferred brands among seasoned cosmopolitan travellers in the region. Following three other successful Pullman openings in Hanoi, Da Nang and Ho Chi Minh city, AccorHotels is very proud to introduce Pullman Vung Tau in the increasingly popular resort destination known for its coastlines."

*The hotel has 356 spacious rooms and suites*. These stylish, modern rooms are cocoons of tranquillity and privacy designed for rest, work or play. Each room category (Superior, Deluxe, Deluxe Executive and Deluxe Suite) provides breath-taking views of the city and sea, along with complimentary Wi-Fi and a unique Pullman bedding concept with memory foam pillows, promising guests a restful nights sleep. The executive rooms and suites on the 10th through 12thfloors feature additional amenities including espresso machine, Jazz Blu Dock and exclusive access to the Executive Lounge located on the 11th floor. The Executive Lounge offers guests VIP check-in and check-out, breakfast, evening cocktails and use of a private meeting room.


















Mr. Raetus Balzer, General Manager of Pullman Vung Tau said, "Pullman is renowned for its vibrant and cosmopolitan touch while maintaining a reputation of innovation and comfort for all types of guests. Our hotel is a perfect choice for travellers seeking a work- life balance. The hotel provides a unique choice for global nomads living in Vietnam and beyond, as well as locals residing in the nearby business hub of Saigon."

Pullman Vung Tau's food and beverage outlets offer a unique dining experience. The all-day dining restaurant, *Riviera*, serves a sumptuous buffet spread for breakfast, lunch and dinner as well as an international and locally-inspired a-la-carte menu, all served from a theatrical open kitchen. At the stylish* Corniche Ultra Lounge, *
guests can relish Pullman*Tapastry,* a tapas menu concept with a variety of small bites, or enjoy a selection of international or local wine hand selected by the sommelier at *Vinoteca*. The *Lobby Bar* provides an intimate yet relaxed ambiance suited for social appointments or business meetings, while *Pool Bar *promises a delicious selection of cocktails and refreshments.

The hotel also offers 2,036 square metres of flexible meetings and events space comprised of two Grand Ballrooms, four multi-functional meeting rooms and a chill-out area. The meeting rooms are equipped with the latest technology, flat screen LCDs, teleconferencing services and high-speed Wi-Fi.

Gym fanatics can look forward to a great workout at the *24/7 Fit Lounge*, which offers various cardio-training and floor exercises with the latest equipment or relax with a dip at the hotel pool. Young ones will also delight in a separate children's pool.

To celebrate its opening, the hotel is offering a special rate of VND 1,700,000++ (USD 77++) per room per night.

Pullman Vung Tau is located at 15 Thi Sach street, Thang Tam ward, Vung Tau city, 95 kilometres from Ho Chi Minh city. For more information, please visit www.accorhotels.com, email h7133@pullmanvungtau.com or contact +84 (64) 355 1777 for general enquiries or reservations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vtnsx

AMWay is a scam company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam's 2015 economic growth hits 8-yr high of 6.68%: govt*





Vietnam's economy has expanded an estimated 6.68 per cent in 2015, the fastest growth since 2007 and extending growth momentum that started in 2012, the government said on Saturday. PHOTO: REUTERS

Dec 26, 2015 2:07 PM

[HANOI] Vietnam's economy has expanded an estimated 6.68 per cent in 2015, the fastest growth since 2007 and extending growth momentum that started in 2012, the government said on Saturday.

The annual growth rate exceeds a 6.55 per cent forecast by Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung early this month.

The Southeast Asian nation's economic growth has been accelerating every year since 2012, when it slipped to 5.25 per cent from 6.24 per cent the previous year.

The government has projected economic growth of 6.7 per cent next year.

Vietnam's 2015 economic growth hits 8-yr high of 6.68%: govt, Government & Economy - THE BUSINESS TIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Industries | Mon Dec 28, 2015 4:00pm EST
Related: Financials,  Non-Cyclical Consumer Goods
*Facing TPP dairy deluge, Vietnam milk firms shift strategy to survive*
HANOI | By Mai Nguyen





_cows are seen before milking at a farm in Moc Chau plateau in Vietnam. The Vietnam dairy industry was worth US$2.8 billion in 2013 and may have grown to US$4.1 billion this year. – Reuters pic, December 29, 2015. 
_


Dec 29 Vietnam's fast-growing dairy companies are investing big in new markets as they brace for stepped-up competition at home from global giants on the prowl to take advantage of a Pacific trade pact.

Domestic milk demand is soaring as household spending power increases in the country of 90 million people, boosting profits for dairy firms that are expanding quickly, but can meet only a third of the milk needs.

That's leaving a void that giants like New Zealand's Fonterra and Canada's Saputo could fill with new products and lower prices once the U.S.-led Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) comes into play, eliminating tariffs among 12 markets worth 40 percent of the global economy, and nearly three-fourths of Vietnam's dairy imports.

It is the flip-side of the communist country's aggressive drive to outpace Southeast Asia in getting preferential access to the world's biggest markets for its swelling electronics, textiles, seafood and commodities output.

Trade liberalisation would strengthen a vibrant economy set to grow to $200 billion this year, but foreign competition from the TPP could deal a heavy blow to local firms that lack capital and expertise and are unfit to join supply chains. According to private estimates TPP would add 15 percent to Vietnam's economy up to 2025, compared to less than 2.2 percent for Malaysia and Singapore.

That would further burnish an economy that has grown at a rapid 5 percent-plus clip over the past 15 years.

Vietnamese diary firms, bracing for stiffer competition, are seeking to expand overseas and utilise non-TPP trade deals, or find niche markets at home to navigate the pitfalls of the biggest trade pact in a generation.

"TPP is definitely a challenge, from big investors entering the market, tariffs cuts ... but we've been preparing for five years," Hoang Cong Trang, vice president of unlisted dairy outfit TH Group, told Reuters.

On top of ploughing $1.2 billion into domestic projects, TH recently announced $2.7 billion of investment into cow farms, milk plants and distribution channels in Russia, which has a dairy shortage and is squeezed by European Union sanctions over its military intervention in Ukraine.

"The Vietnam market has much potential, and so too Russia," Trang added.

According to local VPBANK Securities, which cites Euromonitor, the Vietnam dairy industry was worth $2.8 billion in 2013 and may have grown to $4.1 billion this year.

BIG PROSPECTS

TPP members New Zealand and the United States in 2014 exported a combined $18.2 billion of dairy products globally and produced 115 million tonnes of raw milk, while Vietnam imported $1.1 billion of dairy produce last year.

Vietnam's top listed company by capitalisation, Vinamilk is also looking abroad, though incrementally, with an initial $30 million into the United States, New Zealand and Cambodia and $3 million in Poland, aiming to eventually use it as a gateway to the EU, with which Hanoi has concluded a free-trade agreement.

Vinamilk's strong prospects have put it on foreign investors' radars and the government's recent decision to divest its 45 percent stake sent the stock to an all-time high on speculation that second-biggest shareholder Fraser and Neave would snap up the state's holdings for $4 billion.

Vinamilk's shares have risen about 60 percent this year and the company's value has increased 10 times over the past decade to $6.8 billion. Net profit last quarter rose 55 percent from the same time in 2014 to $95 million, while revenue overseas increased 44 percent annually to $264 million during January-September, compared with just 10 percent at home.

Conglomerate Hoang Anh Gia Lai is keen to tap the diary demand at home and this year listed a $1.1 billion agribusiness unit that's larger than its parent and predicts cows would deliver about half the group's 2015 revenue.

Smaller companies struggling with capital are also shifting strategy, to niche areas like fresh milk through cooperatives used successfully in New Zealand.

"Foreign companies face very high transportation and maintenance costs," said Tran Cong Chien, chairman of cooperative Mocchau Milk. "I can totally compete on fresh milk."

Those unable to evolve face a bleak future from TPP, not just in dairy, but multiple sectors across Vietnam's fast-growing but already heavily foreign-invested economy.

"There were times people poured milk on the road rather than sell at low prices," said Dang Thi Thu Huyen, who traded pigs for cows she thought would be lucrative.

"I'm not sure I can hold on for much longer. I was already late to the game."

(Reporting by Mai Nguyen; Editing by Martin Petty & Shri Navaratnam)

Facing TPP dairy deluge, Vietnam milk firms shift strategy to survive| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Impressive traffic projects in Vietnam in 2015*
Image: Impressive traffic projects in Vietnam in 2015 - News VietNamNet

_VietNamNet Bridge - Many traffic projects were completed in 2015 to become focal points and create a new face for transport infrastructure and contribute to the economic development of regions._





1/ 105km Hanoi-Hai Phong Highway: The construction of Vietnam’s most modern highway started in May, 2008 and was completed in late December this year. Total investment capital was estimated at VND45,487 billion (US$2.02 billion). This is the first highway of Vietnam built under international standards. Permissible speed is 120 kilometers an hour and standard toll rate is VND1,500 per vehicle per kilometer. The highway goes through four provinces of Hanoi, Hung Yen, Hai Duong, and Hai Phong.

It starts from Hanoi’s belt road No. 3 to the port of Dinh Vu in Hai Phong. It helps shorten travel time between Hanoi and Hai Phong from 2.5 hours to less than 1.5 hours.





2/ The upgraded and extended National Highway 1 from Thanh Hoa to Can Tho. On December 26, a 40km section of the National Highway 1 through the central province of Ninh Thuan opened to traffic. This is the last section of the project to expand the National Highway 1 from Thanh Hoa to Can Tho, with a total length of 1,342 km. The project was implemented in three years. Earlier, the 133 km section between Hanoi and Thanh Hoa was put into operation in 2013. Passing through 20 provinces and cities, the highway has four lanes for motor vehicles and two lanes for others, which can run at the highest speed of 80km/h. 





3/ Ho Chi Minh Highway through the Central Highland (National Highway 14) was completed in July 2015 with a length of 420 km. Passing through the mountains and forest of the Central Highlands, the upgraded Ho Chi Minh Highway erased the "path of suffering" of the past, enabling people to travel easily and boost economic development in the region. 





4/ The three-storey overpass at Hue T-junction in Da Nang City is situated on National Highway 1A. It is the first three-storey overpass in Vietnam. It was built in 16 months, consisting of the ground floor, a roundabout and the third floor. It is able to withstand an earthquake of magnitude 8.

The total investment in this project is close to VND1,800 billion (nearly $900 million). Technically, the overpass has a total of 491 piles and 50 spans with a total length of over 2 km. Each floor has four lanes. The highlight of this work is the Linga-shaped pillar of 65 meters high and Yoni roundabout, representing Yin and Yang. The roundabout is 150m in diameter. The work is a new symbol of Da Nang. 





5/ Co Chien Bridge: The bridge connecting the Mekong Delta provinces of Ben Tre and Tra Vinh opened to traffic on May 16, reducing the distance between HCMC and Tra Vinh by ten kilometers to 60 kilometers.

The Co Chien Bridge crosses the river of the same name and connects Mo Cay Nam District in Ben Tre and Cang Long District in Tra Vinh. The bridge project has two components. The first, comprising a 1.6-kilometer bridge of four lanes, was built under the build-operate-transfer (BOT) format at a total cost of nearly VND2.3 trillion, with VND1.24 trillion from the investor’s equity and the remainder from the State budget. Financed by the State, the second component worth VND997 billion upgraded 9.39 kilometers of approach road in Ben Tre and Tra Vinh.

After finishing the bridge, the consortium of Civil Engineering Construction Corporation No. 1 (Cienco 1), Tuan Loc Construction Investment Joint Stock Company and NBB Investment Corporation involved in this BOT project can collect tolls for a period of 19 years and three months to recover their capital.

Co Chien is one of four major bridges on National Highway 60. The other three are Rach Mieu, Ham Luong and Dai Nga. It is one of the important links between Highway 60 and highways in the eastern coast corridor of the Mekong Delta, including Tien Giang, Ben Tre, Tra Vinh and Soc Trang provinces.

Before Co Chien Bridge was finished, the distance between HCMC and Tra Vinh through National Highway 1A was 70 kilometers.





6/ 44 railway bridges were completed in 2015. These bridges replaced old ones, which were almost 100 years old and located on prime locations of the North-South railway system of Vietnam. The total investment in this project was more than VND9.2 trillion ($450 million), using Japanese ODA. This project was carried out over many years. The completion of these bridges helped shorten the traveling time of the North-South trains by 2-3 hours. 





7/ The Ministry of Transport this year completed the construction of 187 suspension bridges in 28 mountainous provinces. This project was conducted within two years. Since the bridges were built, many villages of ethnic minorities are no longer isolated in the rainy season. The second phase of the project will start in 2017 with the goal of building 295 suspension bridges in remote areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

not too bad, but I hope we soon have the money for HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

*Why Vietnam’s economy is outperforming its Southeast Asian peers*
*Why Vietnam’s economy is outperforming its Southeast Asian peers - Channel NewsAsia
*
SINGAPORE: A global trade recession and a slower-growing China have hobbled economic growth in most parts of Southeast Asia this year, except in one country which has seemingly managed to defy gravity.

Vietnam’s fourth quarter gross domestic product (GDP) grew at its fastest pace in five years, rising 7.01 per cent compared to the 6.9 per cent growth over the same period in 2014, government statistics released on Saturday (Dec 26) showed. The growth rate was an increase from the 6.87 per cent in the third quarter and easily surpassed the government’s official target of 6.2 per cent.

This puts Vietnam at the top of the GDP growth leaderboard in Southeast Asia.

While second-placed Philippines, picked up somewhat to see 6 per cent growth in the third quarter, economists generally expect the country to miss its full-year GDP target of 6 per cent when it releases fourth-quarter growth data next month. Meanwhile, other regional countries such as Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore have endured slower growth rates in 2015, largely due to the economic woes in China. Malaysia, in particular, logged its lowest GDP growth rate in more than two years over the July to September period.

Vietnam usually releases growth estimates before the end of the quarter, weeks ahead of its regional peers.

*STRENGTHS*

One area in which Vietnam is faring better that its peers is exports.

According to official figures, the country's exports rose 8.1 per cent in the 12 months through December, while imports climbed 12 per cent.

Mr Rajiv Biswas, the chief economist for Asia-Pacific at IHS Global Insight, attributed Vietnam’s trade resilience to the country’s success in diversifying its exports towards electronics and garment manufacturing.

Apart from the types of goods produced, Vietnam also has diversification in terms of export markets, said Mr Glenn Maguire, ANZ’s chief economist for Asia-Pacific.

“The regional trade and growth slowdown is emanating from China’s rebalancing and a recovery in the US and high-income economies that is spilling over more to demand for services rather than goods. This means that undiversified commodity exporters are bearing the brunt of the regional trade and growth slowdown such as Indonesia and Malaysia,” the Singapore-based economist said in an email interview.

Secondly, the Southeast Asian country of 89.7 million is also getting a lift from record foreign direct investments (FDI), underpinned by the country’s growing attractiveness as an investment destination, thanks to geographic advantage, low labour and operating costs, as well as Vietnam’s participation in regional trade pacts. This flurry of international interest helped FDI inflows to hit a record high of US$14.5 billion thus far in 2015, up 17.4 per cent year-on-year, according to IHS’ Mr Biswas.

Economists also point to a recovery in credit growth, as the government made progress in clearing up bad debts that have been a major drag on economic growth.

According to a statement from the State Bank of Vietnam (SBV) on Dec 24, annual credit growth is expected to quicken to 18 per cent in 2015, outperforming a previous government target of 17 per cent. Meanwhile, bad debts in the banking system fell to 2.72 per cent as of Nov 30, down slightly from 2.93 per cent at the end of September, the central bank said.

A “measured depreciation” of the Vietnamese dong over the course of 2015 has also helped, according to Mr Vishnu Varathan, a senior economist at Mizuho Bank in Singapore. The SBV has devalued the Vietnamese currency three times this year, the latest being in August, pushing the dong down nearly 6 per cent against the US dollar thus far.

“Rather than doing an abrupt depreciation, the moves have been slow and well-communicated. This helped to ease the pressure in the economy,” Mr Varathan said in a telephone interview.

*MORE GROWTH TO COME IN 2016*

Moving forward, analysts believe that Vietnam’s success story has further room to run, even as inflation eased to a 14-year low in December.

Vietnam’s consumer price index (CPI) rose just 0.6 per cent on-year in the final month of 2015, marking its lowest level since 2001, thanks to tumbling crude oil prices. On a month-on-month basis, headline CPI inflation nudged up a meagre 0.02 per cent.

Persistently low inflation amplifies the risk of outright deflation, but analysts say this is less of a threat for an emerging market such as Vietnam.

“Given Vietnam’s demographics and development cycle, low inflation doesn’t edge into the psyche of consumers that prices will remain on a downward spiral. Low to zero inflation will be taken as a relief instead,” said Mr Varathan. “This is one of the nuances in developing economies where ultra-low inflation do not evoke fears that are commonly seen in developed economies.”

Mr Biswas from IHS echoed these sentiments, noting that benign inflation will allow interest rates to stay low and curb pressures for inflation-linked wage increases. These in turn help to shape a stable economic environment that is attractive for foreign investors.

Nonetheless, analysts said the factors which have thus far helped to speed up Vietnam’s GDP growth will not insulate the country entirely from external risks such as a lacklustre global trade environment and China’s economic slowdown.

“Lingering external risks will mean that Vietnam won’t be in a very sweet spot with rapid acceleration in growth in 2016,” said Mizuho’s Mr Varathan. “It is a positive picture, but just nothing too dramatic.”

Analysts Channel NewsAsia spoke to expect Vietnam’s economy to expand between 6.5 and 6.9 per cent in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Koizumi Group acquires stake in Vietnam's steel firm: media*

Koizumi Group, a major wholesaler of housing equipment and materials in Japan, has acquired a 23 percent stake in Vietnamese-owned QH Plus, local media reported Thursday.
The deal, whose value has not been disclosed, is expected to help Koizumi expand into Vietnam's construction materials market.
Founded in 2006, QH Plus is a known producer and trader of steel products and other construction materials in Vietnam with offices in China, Japan and other ASEAN countries such as Malaysia and Singapore.

Its sales are estimated at US$100 million this year, compared to $90.63 million the year before, according to the reports.
The Japanese company runs nine subsidiaries and more than 100 sales offices mostly in Japan with sales of over US$1.14 billion last year, they said.


Japan's Koizumi Group acquires stake in Vietnam's steel firm: media | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

------------

HA NOI (VNS) — The Japan International Co-operation Agency (JICA) has joined hands with Viet Nam in setting up a chain of agricultural manufacturing units, involving production, processing and consumption activities.

JICA's Chief Representative in Viet Nam Mori Mutsuya said this at a conference held today in Ha Noi.

JICA's partners are the agriculture and rural development ministry (MARD), the central Nghe An Province, Lam Dong Central Highlands Province and the northern Ha Nam Province.

Mori said the key to making the co-operative projects successful was the close co-operation between the concerned agencies.

With help from MARD, pilot projects in Lam Dong, Nghe An and Ha Nam provinces will become stable and be expanded to other localities.

JICA's survey in Lam Dong Province showed that the local farmers' income was only one-ninth of those in Malaysia. If Japanese enterprises invested in Viet Nam, not only the enterprises but local farmers too would get great opportunities, Mori said.

For instance, the local farmers' income in Lam Dong has increased by nine times ever since they started planting flowers instead of coffee trees.

Yamamoto Satoshi, JICA official in charge of agriculture, said MARD should supervise the above-mentioned project and replicate the model. While implementing the project, local farmers should pinpoint the problems and define which of them could not solved by them and then ask for support from JICA.

Mori said manpower training was also one of the targets in the Viet Nam-Japan dialogue on agricultural development co-operation.

Manpower training in agriculture and environment sectors will be conducted at Can Tho University.

JICA is also planning to join hands with the Viet Nam National University of Agriculture in researching rice varieties.

Mori said after the medium-term and long-term visions of the Viet Nam-Japan dialogue on agricultural development co-operation were formulated, the number of Japanese enterprises paying attention to Vietnamese agriculture had increased.

Viet Nam's agriculture could not develop properly because of problems such as farmers and enterprises facing difficulties in accessing credit with interest, lack of information technology and of information about consumers.


JICA sees heightened Japanese interest in VN agriculture - Society - VietNam News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carlosa

*Trade-friendly Vietnam now offers far more than just low-cost labor*
By *Thao Vi*, Thanh Nien News
*HO CHI MINH CITY* - Friday, January 08, 2016

Trade-friendly Vietnam now offers far more than just low-cost labor | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

“Vietnam has a lot more to offer investors than just low-cost labor,” Guibert told _Thanh Nien News_ in a recent email interview. “The country is fast developing economically and has a large consuming class of its own. It also takes an increasingly liberal approach to trade as witnessed by the EU-Vietnam FTA, the TPP and other trade deals that Vietnam has undertaken recently.”

As manufacturers are moving their factories from China to ASEAN countries, Guibert said that move “is not solely about labor costs though such costs are certainly a significant element.”

He said the ASEAN Economic Community, which will remove many trade barriers within the region, coupled with the large and growing population and a young and relatively tech savvy working populations, will make the region a more attractive place for investors.

The prime beneficiaries of the move from China will be countries which adopt a more liberal approach to regulation and shy away from unexpected regulatory developments, according to Guibert.

“Countries such as Vietnam which are opening up more and more are certainly well positioned to take the most advantage,” he said.

The country is fast developing economically and has a large consuming class of its own." -- *Francois Guibert*, Chairman of the EU-ASEAN Business Council

Vietnam’s actual foreign direct investment (FDI) inflow hit a record of US$14.5 billion last year, or a 17.4-percent year-on-year increase, official data showed.

Meanwhile, new FDI pledges dropped 0.4 percent to $15.58 billion. Nearly 70 percent of the new investment pledges are for the manufacturing and processing industry, followed by the energy and property sectors.

Vietnam's economy expanded 6.68 percent in 2015, the fastest pace in five years. That growth rate, supported by an expanding industrial sector and foreign investment, beat the government's estimate of 6.5 percent.

In a move to make the business environment even more attractive, in late-December the government published a list of 17 business sectors that are open to foreign investors, with some conditions.

Earlier in December, Vietnam signed a free trade deal with the EU, making it the first Southeast Asian country signing the FTA with the bloc.

“The fact that Vietnam has been willing and able to enter into such an agreement is a clear sign that the country is positioning itself as being open for international trade and investment, to be a gateway not only to ASEAN but also to the broader Asia-Pacific Region,” said Guibert.

*Region-to-region FTA *

The EU has also concluded its agreement with Singapore and is holding separate talks with Malaysia and Thailand to secure similar free trade deals.

In addition, the EU-ASEAN Business Council is supporting and actively advocating for a region-to-region FTA between the EU and ASEAN because it “sees real and tangible benefits in such a trade deal, both politically and economically,” Guibert said.

A regional FTA between the two blocs would be “an important political statement from the part of the EU, acknowledging ASEAN as an economic bloc and a trading partner of growing importance,” he said.

“The value of this to both Europe’s standing collectively in the ASEAN region, and to the long-term economic and political relationship between the EU and its member states and ASEAN and its member states cannot be overemphasized.”

From an economic and doing business perspective, a region-to-region deal would bring benefits particularly for European businesses that manufacture goods in the region, according to Guibert.

Such a deal would lead an increase in products qualifying for FTA benefits through the accumulation of local content as content from all ASEAN countries would be counted towards “local content” requirements, Guibert said.

The deal would also make developing businesses within the region easier thanks to one set of rules and regulations for the whole region, he said.

Guibert said the deal would give an increased access to smaller less developed nations in ASEAN.

“With countries such as Myanmar, Cambodia and Laos likely to be many years from being near the top of the European Commission’s bilateral FTA negotiation list, a region-to-region FTA would provide better access to these markets, thus aiding trade and investment with them whist simultaneously helping them develop their economies further.”

Europe is the largest source of FDI for ASEAN, with total investments in 2014 alone amounting to more than $29 billion, or more than a fifth of all the FDI coming into the region.

The EU ranks fifth among the big FDI partners of Vietnam, with committed investments reaching $587 million in 2014.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rapid growth expected to make Vietjet country’s biggest domestic carrier*
*Friday, January 08, 2016 11:25

Rapid growth expected to make Vietjet country’s biggest domestic carrier | Business | Thanh Nien Daily*

Private low-cost carrier Vietjet has been expanding its local market segment fast and is expected to overtake Vietnam Airlines in domestic market in a couple months, according to new analysis.

Sydney-based CAPA Center for Aviation which provides independent aviation market intelligence, analysis and data services forecasts that Vietjet will see 7 percent increase in domestic capacity in the first quarter to 259,000 seats a week in March, up 73 percent year-on-year.





_Vietjet and Vietnam Airlines domestic weekly seat capacity: Sep-2011 to Mar-2016, according to statistics by CAPA Center for Aviation_.

The increase will allow it to take over the national carrier Vietnam Airlines’ leading position in domestic market for the first time.

The latter holds 47 percent of the market at the end of 2015 when Vietjet holds 36.3 percent, according to the Civil Aviation Authority of Vietnam. Their market shares sometimes got close to being even last year with each around 40 percent.

CAPA said Vietjet’s share is going to grow to 43 percent of the market in March while Vietnam Airlines’ shrink to 42 percent.

Vietjet’s share may well grow to 50 percent this year, making it the country’s biggest domestic carrier, it said.

Jetstar Pacific and VASCO held respective market shares of 14.9 and 1.8 percent in November 2015, according to official figures.

Vietjet’s domestic capacity at the end of 2015 has increased 82 percent from a year before to 242,000 seats a week and the capacity on overseas services increased 30 percent to 19,000 seats a week.

Its top ten domestic routes increased 29-200 percent in number of passengers between the last week of 2015 and the last week of 2014, according to CAPA statistics.





_VietJet top 10 bases/stations ranked by weekly seat capacity: Jan 4, 2016 to Jan 4, 2016_


Vietjet, which started operation in December 2011, has been pursuing domestic expansion to meet the rapid growth in demand.

The airline launched services connecting Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City with the Central Highlands’ town Pleiku, its 16th domestic destination, on October 1.

It has announced to open flights between Pleiku and the northern city of Hai Phong on January 15, between Pleiku and the central town of Vinh on January 16 and flights between Ho Chi Minh City and the south central town of Tuy Hoa on January 20.

Flight debuts usually come with big promotions that offer millions of cheap and free tickets.

The airline will also increase the frequency of high-demand routes during the upcoming _Tet _to more than 20 round trips per day for the Ho Chi Minh City - Hanoi route, 10 round trips per day for the Ho Chi Minh City - Da Nang route, four round trips per day each for the Ho Chi Minh City - Hue and Ho Chi Minh City - Vinh routes, six round trips per day for the Ho Chi Minh City - Hai Phong route and three for the Ho Chi Minh City - Nha Trang route.

Lunar New Year holiday, which peaks this February 8, is a high season for air travel in Vietnam as it is the time of family reunions and it is when most people have the longest break of the year.


----------



## Viet

Last update 14:29 | 07/11/2015
http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/science-it/145693/vietnam-s-largest-solar-battery-factory.html#
*Vietnam’s largest solar battery factory*

_VietNamNet Bridge – Hanoi authorities last week hosted an inauguration ceremony for Vietnam’s largest centre for technology transfer at the Hoa Lac Hi-tech Park, with the largest solar battery production line in the country._

The 2.1-hectare centre is capable of accommodating 200 scientists working in five sections of the complex.

Modern facilities will keep scientists from key institutes, universities and laboratories connected together.

The centre will also act as a venue for joint research activities under science and technology co-operation programmes between Vietnamese and international scientists.

The centre is tasked with conducting research, transfers and appraisals in the fields of mechanical engineering technology; electronics and automation technologies; energy saving and solar battery manufacturing technologies; and environmental technology.

Among the centre’s focuses is the manufacturing of high-capacity and small-size solar batteries, which will join the national grid in 2020 in realization of the national power planning until 2030.


----------



## Viet

Updated : 1/12/2016 5:31:11 PM


*Early FDI activity promises prosperous year *
As millions of dollars of foreign capital flowed into the country over the first few days of the New Year, many believe that this signifies another buoyant year of foreign direct investment for Vietnam in 2016.

 Vietnam welcomes record high FDI
 Billion-dollar FDI highlights of 2015
 FDI outlook positive for year ahead
However, this also puts pressure on the country’s plans for effective measures to attract further foreign investment. On January 6, the northern province of Bac Ninh received the first foreign direct investment (FDI) project of 2016, which involves building a garment plant in the province’s VSIP Bac Ninh Industrial Park (IP).

The new project, developed by Singapore-backed Maple Company Limited, is valued at US$110 million in the total investment capital and aims to produce 22 million items per year.
It is expected to begin operation in early 2018, when the landmark Trans-Pacific Partnership deal (TPP) comes into effect.

On January 7, Saigon Hi-tech Park (SHTP) Management Authority also granted investment certificates to its first projects in the new year, including a US$21 million project from Malaysian investor United More SDN Bhd, which plans to build a plant to manufacture high-precision plastic products for smart TVs.








United More allegedly aims to become a supplier for the US$2 billion hi-tech complex of the Republic of Korea (RoK) giant Samsung Group, Samsung SEHC, which will hopefully commence operations from next month, also at SHTP.
‘Receiving the first FDI project of 2016 signifies a good start to the new year and new chairmanship tenure’, said Nguyen Tu Quynh, chairman of the Bac Ninh People’s Committee at the ceremony where the project’s investment certificate was presented to Maple Company.

SHTP leaders also showed bright faces at the certificate granting ceremony.

2016 is forecast to be another favorable year for Vietnam in at tracting foreign direct investment as the country integrates more deeply and broadly into the global economy through the signing and upcoming enforcement of a raft of new-generation free trade agreements (FTAs), including the TPP.

However, concerns exist over the likelihood of Vietnam attracting as much FDI in 2016 as it did last year, when the country received around US$23 billion in the total newly committed and expanded capital volumes, an increase of 12.5% on-year.

This accomplishment was partly attributable to the landing of five newly-registered and expanded billion-dollar projects with the combined investment capital of US$8.2 billion, surpassing 35% of total FDI volume for the whole year.
While the newly committed capital is difficult to predict, Phan Huu Thang, former director of the Foreign Investment Agency under the Ministry of Planning of Investment, had no doubts about a continued rise in the country’s disbursed FDI in 2016.

‘Disbursed FDI touched US$14.5 billion last year. This year, we may see this figure jump about 10%-15%, or even higher’, Thang stated.


----------



## Carlosa

*Japan pledges over $800 million for Vietnam's infrastructure projects*
*Japan pledges over $800 million for Vietnam's infrastructure projects | Politics | Thanh Nien Daily
*
@Nihonjin1051 





Long Bien Bridge, which is part of Hanoi's first urban railway system. The project was hit by a corruption scandal in 2014, which forced Japan to reduce its ODA pledges to Vietnam to a record low of 100 billion yen. Photo: Thai Son

Japanese government will lend 95 billion yen (US$811.53 million) in official development loans (ODA) for three transport infrastructure projects and one climate change response plan in Vietnam, the government website has reported.
The loans, whose agreements were signed in Hanoi on Friday, were part of a package of over 300 billion yen ($2.56 billion) Japan pledged for Vietnam in its fiscal year 2015, it said.

Japanese ambassador to Vietnam Hiroshi Fukada was quoted as saying at the signing ceremony that the countries expect to sign loans agreements for another three transport projects by the end of the fiscal year which will be this March 31.

Bui Quang Vinh, Minister of Planning and Investment, said it was "remarkable" that Japan raised its ODA pledges to Vietnam this fiscal year three folds from the previous year.

In the fiscal year 2014, Japan's ODA loans to Vietnam hit a record low of around 100 billion yen, following a graft case linked to Hanoi's first urban railway system funded by Japan, Vinh was quoted as saying.

Six Vietnamese railway officials was found having received VND11 billion in bribes from Japan Transportation Consultants Inc., a technical consultant for the project.

The Vietnamese officials, including three people who were chiefs of Vietnam Railways' project management unit between 2009 and 2014, received sentences ranging from five and half years to 12 years for "abuse of power" at a hearing in October last year.

As Vietnam's biggest sponsor, Japan has pledged 2.6 trillion yen ($22.21 billion) in ODA to the country since 1992, according to official figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Vietnam considers $2.5 billion Vientiane – Hanoi expressway - News VietNamNet*
*Vietnam considers $2.5 billion Vientiane – Hanoi expressway - News VietNamNet
*
_VietNamNet Bridge - The Ministry of Transport is considering two plans to build the road connecting Hanoi and Vientiane (Laos) via the border gate of Thanh Thuy in Nghe An Province or the Cau Treo border gate in Ha Tinh province._

_



_


At a meeting on Tuesday, a representative of the Transport Engineering Design Consultant Company (TEDI) said the highway will be 760 km long, starting from National Highway 13 in Vientiane to the belt road No. 3 in Hanoi.

TEDI representative said the highway may pass through six pairs of border gates. To have the shortest road, TEDI suggested the Thanh Thuy border gate in the central province of Nghe An and Nam On in BolyKhamxay Province of Laos.

It is expected that the project will not only form a highway connecting Hanoi and Vientiane but also facilitate convenient connections with Thailand and Myanmar.

At the meeting, Mr. Nguyen Xuan Duong, Nghe An People's Committee Chairman proposed the Ministry of Transport to build a highway from the border gate of Thanh Thuy to Vinh City of Nghe An Province.

Deputy Minister of Transport Le Dinh Tho told TEDI to focus studying the two plans of connecting Vientiane and Hanoi through the border gates of Thanh Thuy-Nam On (BolyKhamxay) and Cau Treo (Ha Tinh province-Vietnam) - Nam Phao (BolyKhamxay province-Laos).

The project will have a total investment of about $2.5 billion. The highway will have four lanes, with the minimum width of 22,5m, meeting technical standards of Vietnam and Laos.

The project will be implemented in two phases, with $1.5 billion for phase 1 (from now to 2020) and $1 billion in phase 2 (after 2020).

_*Thu Ly*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

UNITED STATES-VIETNAM
*

Vietnamese student numbers growing in the US
*
Mark Ashwill
15 January 2016 Issue No:396








There are currently 1.2 million international students studying in the United States, nearly 75% of whom are enrolled in bachelor, masters or doctoral programmes. California, New York and Texas enrol 36% of all students. Some 919,484 of them, or 77% of the total, are from Asia. Compared to July 2015, the total number of active international students studying in the US increased 13.3%.

These figures are from the latest _SEVIS by the Numbers_ quarterly update published in December. Unlike the Institute of International Education’s _Open Doors_ statistics, which are based on data collected the previous year and include higher education enrolment only, SEVIS data are real-time and encompass all levels of the educational system.

*Spotlight on Vietnam*

One of the shining highlights of the SEVIS report is the breakneck growth in Vietnamese enrolments at all levels of the US educational system, especially at its colleges and universities.

Vietnam has surpassed Japan in total enrolment. It recorded an astounding 18.9% increase from July to November 2015, the third highest after India (20.7%) and China (19.4%).

Incredibly, Vietnam now ranks sixth among all sending countries with 28,883 students studying at US institutions, mostly colleges and universities but also boarding and day schools.

Vietnam is also nipping at the heels of Canada, something that was unimaginable seven years ago when it was not even in the top 10. It climbed to eighth place in 2009 with 15,994 students and stayed there until the end of 2015.

The US has surpassed Australia in terms of numbers of Vietnamese students as there were 28,524 Vietnamese students studying in Australia at all levels as of October 2015, a 0.4% decrease over the previous year.

Interestingly, 54.7% of all Vietnamese students in the US are female and 45.3% male. That’s a difference of nearly 2,700 students.

In terms of degree-related programmes, the breakdown is as follows:

Language Training: 12.9% (3,732)
Associate: 27.9% (8,050)
Bachelor: 31.1% (8,976)
Masters: 8.1% (2,330)
Doctorate: 4% (1,159)

The rest are not on degree-related programmes. That means that a total of 24,247 Vietnamese students are either enrolled in a degree programme or preparing for admission to one.

Secondary enrolment, which includes boarding and day schools, stands at 11.5% of the total, or 3,329 students, up from 2,289 a couple of years ago when the Institute of International Education released a report entitled _Charting New Pathways to Higher Education: International Secondary Students in the United States_, a first look at international secondary enrolment.








At that time, Vietnam ranked sixth – with Brazil fifth and Mexico fourth. Interest in boarding schools, many of which charge an average of US$50,000 a year, remains strong.

Other categories include 'other', which is likely to be vocational or trade schools such as cosmetology and dental hygiene programmes (3.1% or 906 students), primary schools (0.6% or 184 students) and flight school (0.6% or 185 students).

All 50 states have Vietnamese students, ranging from six in Alaska to 6,151 in California and everything in between, according to the interactive 'Mapping SEVIS by the Numbers' website.

The state in the Midwest with the most is Minnesota (541), while the southern state with the most Vietnamese students is Florida (1,052), followed by Georgia (606). There are a number of states with untapped potential such as Arizona, Hawaii, Idaho, Indiana, Nevada, South Carolina and West Virginia.

In line with international student enrolment in the US, but also for unique historical reasons, in some cases, the top five states for Vietnamese students are California, Texas, Washington, Massachusetts and New York.

The first two are because of family ties, the result of waves of post-war emigration; the third because of the popularity of its high school completion programmes and the recruitment activities of its community colleges, dating back to the early days (10-15 years ago); the fourth because of the high concentration of higher education institutions and the reputation of Boston; and the fifth simply because it’s New York.

The top three states host nearly half (47%) of all Vietnamese students, which means universities not located in one of those states have to try harder in their recruitment activities. The other states rounding out the top 10 hosts of Vietnamese students are Massachusetts, New York, Florida, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Illinois and Georgia. In total the top 10 enrol 20,797, or 72% of all students from Vietnam.







*Some reasons for the continued impressive growth*

There are a number of reasons for this upward trend, some of which are related to Vietnam’s economic growth rate, one of the highest in the world, and the preference for the US for those who wish to study overseas.

They include:

Robust economic growth, 6.5% in the nine months through to September 2015, which translates into growing ability to pay for one of the world’s most expensive higher education systems;

Vietnam has the fastest growing percentage of ultra high net worth individuals (UHNWI), those having a net worth of at least US$30 million, in the world, according to the global real estate consultancy, Knight Frank. In its 2015 Wealth Report it predicted that the percentage of UHNWI would double by 2024, an increase of 159%. Ho Chi Minh City is among the cities that will experience the most rapid growth in wealth, in addition to Jakarta, Mumbai and Delhi. 

A survey conducted by Nielsen concluded that Vietnam ranks third in the world in terms of fondness for branded goods, only surpassed by China and India. As the most popular overseas study destination, US higher education is a brand. 

Proactive recruitment on the part of growing numbers of US colleges and universities, which means more choices for Vietnamese students and parents; and

More institutions with an overall living cost per year – with or without scholarships – in the US$20,000 to US$35,000 range or less.

This is in spite of a high visa denial rate over the summer for many universities, especially in the Consulate in Ho Chi Minh City, and growing concern about personal safety as a result of the recent spate of mass shootings.

*Vietnamese parent investment in US education*

Extrapolating from the estimate calculated by the Institute of International Education based on information from the _Open Doors_ data and the US Department of Commerce, this means that the current contribution to the US economy by Vietnamese students is US$919,467,364, a conservative figure considering that some of those 28,883 students are enrolled in US boarding schools, many of which cost US$50,000 per year, with a much greater overall cost.

This means that Vietnamese parents are spending nearly US$1 billion on their children’s education in the US. To put this in perspective, Vietnam’s 2014 gross domestic product, or GDP, was US$186.2 billion.

*Looking ahead*

I fully expect this pattern of growth to continue for the foreseeable future, with Vietnam overtaking Canada, currently with 31,717 students in the US, in the next couple of years.

While quite a few Vietnamese students make the fateful decision to remain overseas – either in the US or a third country – growing numbers are returning home to participate in and benefit from a rapidly developing economy and society to their benefit and that of the US.

_Dr Mark Ashwill is managing director of Capstone Vietnam, a full-service educational consulting company with offices in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam. He blogs at An International Educator in Vietnam.


Vietnamese student numbers growing in the US - University World News_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Tuna caught in Vietnamese waters are auctioned at a wholesale market in Osaka on Friday. | KYODO

*JICA-trained Vietnamese fishermen sell first tuna in Japan*
Kyodo

Jan 22, 2016

The sale of tuna caught in Vietnamese waters at a wholesale market in Osaka on Friday marked a major step forward for fishermen who have struggled to keep their catches fresh enough for Japanese tastes.

The fishermen have adopted a system that stuns the fish with electric current, preventing them from thrashing about and helping to keep the meat undamaged. They are also draining the blood quickly to keep the fish fresh, a technique taught in a project commissioned by the Japan International Cooperation Agency that involves a nonprofit organization and private companies.

A tuna’s freshness determines its price. The eight yellowfin and bigeye tunas sold in Osaka fetched prices of ¥950 to ¥1,600 per kilogram, prices that traders say are decent.

Tuna is one of Vietnam’s mainstay exports, but it has rarely been exported to Japan because fishermen could not keep their catches fresh.

In 2013, the Japan-Vietnam Friendship Association in Sakai and Japanese enterprises based in Osaka Prefecture launched a project to modernize Vietnamese fishing methods. Their effort gained the support of JICA in June last year.

Officials say the project will continue through June 2017.


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam to collaborate with Belarus, Russia to make cars, trucks*


Thanh Nien News

*HO CHI MINH CITY* - Wednesday, January 27, 2016 08:36

*RELATED NEWS*


*India auto parts maker Pricol eyes Vietnam for expansion: report*
*Vietnam’s auto sales grow 60 percent, fastest in Southeast Asia*
 







An automobile factory in Vietnam. Photo: Hua Xuyen Huynh

The Vietnamese government is looking to collaborate with Russia and Belarus in automobile manufacturing in an apparent effort to boost the local auto industry.

The governments finished talks on the collaboration last week and are expected to ink official agreements some time between the end of next month and the beginning of March, the Ministry of Industry and Trade reported on Monday.
According to the plans, Vietnamese automakers will join hands with foreign companies such as KAMAZ, GAZ, UAZ and MAZ to set up joint-ventures here to produce and assemble vehicles such as trucks, cars with more than 10 seats, and off-road cars.

Their products will also be exported to Southeast Asian countries to enjoy a tariff-free policy that will take effect in 2018, it said.

The joint-ventures will be first allowed to import complete units tax-free to sell in Vietnam. After learning more about the local market, they will then bring in parts for assembly, also free of tax.

In return, foreign manufacturers are obliged to provide technical support for local parts suppliers. The goal is to increase the ratio of local parts and components in their products to 35 percent in 2020, and 45 percent in 2026, it said.

Vietnam's auto industry has for years failed to live up to the high expectations set for it after many favorable policies. Critics said after decades of government support, the industry mostly does assembly work for foreign companies, with the use of local parts and components remaining painfully low.





*Renault eyes Vietnam expansion*

Last update 07:30 | 19/01/2016
_VietNamNet Bridge – French-backed car maker Renault may build a factory to directly manufacture cars in Vietnam in order to benefit from slashed import tariffs within the ASEAN Economic Community._






_Renault may plan to manufacture cars in Vietnam to take advantage of the AEC’s slashed import tariffs_

Xavier Coiffard, general director of France’s Auto Motors Vietnam, the exclusive importer of Renault cars in the country, told VIR that “it is likely that Renault will consider directly manufacturing cars in Vietnam in the medium term.”

Under the ASEAN Trade and Goods Agreement, the import tariff will drop from 50 per cent in 2015 to 40 per cent in 2016 for 77 per cent of tariff lines on completely built-up (CBU) automobiles imported from ASEAN countries into Vietnam.

These tariff lines will fall to 30 per cent in 2017 and 0 per cent in 2018.

“Currently, Renault has no manufacturing facilities in ASEAN. However, we are planning to build a factory in the region in order to benefit from tariff incentives,” Coiffard said, stressing that “Vietnam is expected to be selected for the location of this factory. Renault will also open new dealerships and offer more after-sale services.”

Over the past five years, Renault has been exporting cars to Vietnam, reporting a significant growth in revenue. Last year, it sold over 150 units, with a year-on-year 30 per cent rise in revenue.

Currently, Renault has seven showrooms in Vietnam marketing six car models including Koleos, Duster, Latitude, Logan, Megane, and Sandero.

Renault’s business analysis shows that Vietnamese customers are generally attracted to brands that already have an established presence in Vietnam. However, customers are now becoming open to purchasing more modern cars, and take into consideration factors such as quality and after-sales services when making a purchase.

This new trend has created an opportunity for many new players in the automotive industry to enter the Vietnamese market.

“Vietnam is an important step in our expansion, as it has huge market potential due to its fast growing automotive sector,” Coiffard said. “We want to be a leading European brand in Vietnam.”

Despite having a population of more than 90 million people, only 1.85 per cent of people in Vietnam own cars, according to Coiffard.

However, under Vietnamese government regulations, cars are listed as luxury items and are therefore subject to extremely high special consumption and import tax rates. For this reason, the prices of imported cars are higher than those of locally-made cars. These cars are also often sold at a far higher price in Vietnam than in other nations due to the high import tax.

“Renault hopes that the government will consider reducing its import tax rates, which will give Vietnamese customers the opportunity to purchase high-quality cars,” Coiffard said.

“Currently, Renault maintains a strategy of importing CBU cars into the country,” he added.

Recently, Renault and eight other world-famous automobile brand names, including Germany’s Audi, Porsche and BMW; the UK’s Jaguar, Land Rover and MINI; and China’s BAIC and Luxgen established an association for CBU automobile importers.

“The association hopes to create a fair market that encourages healthy competition,” Coiffard said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Update news: VN want to sign TPP deal in 04,Feb,2016.


----------



## Viet

Last update 09:05 | 13/02/2016
*Oversupply of apartments sparks fresh bubble fears*

_VietNamNet Bridge – Thousands of apartment units will be put onto the market in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City in the near future, leading to fears of an oversupply in real estate._







According to figures from Jones Lang LaSalle Vietnam (JLL), around 63,800 apartments will be completed in Ho Chi Minh City over the next three years, in Hanoi, this number will be more than 61,000 units.

The Ho Chi Minh City Real Estate Association (HoREA) said that the city’s districts 1, 2, 4, 9, Binh Thanh and Thu Duc will all see a large number of luxury apartments going up.

Major realty developers in the luxury segment include Dai Quang Minh, Vingroup, Novaland, Nam Long, Hung Thinh, Him Lam, and Phu My Hung.

The HoREA said that due to the sharp increase of supply in the next three years, a number of factors could cause oversupply, potentially leading to a bubble in the real estate market.

In particular, rapid economic development has raised the average income for Vietnamese people, many of whom have chosen to buy properties as a low-risk way to invest their capital. A new wave of real estate speculators is rising in the local real estate market.

“The government is offering many supportive measures in this area, but speculators could bring many disadvantages to the market,” said Le Hoang Chau, chairman of the HoREA.

Nguyen Van Duc, deputy director of Dat Lanh, said that despite the property market showing visible improvements in the past year, he knew of two problems that might cause a market imbalance: hundreds of projects being delayed for a long time, causing a large amount of debt, and the property developers focusing on high-end residential projects rather than affordable and low-cost housing, which is more likely to meet current demands.

“I wonder how the market can absorb such a huge supply of luxury apartments, while there is a shortage of houses for low-income earners,” Duc said.

These problems are posing a risk to the real estate market. A similar supply and demand imbalance contributed significantly to the ongoing property market freeze that started in 2008, he added.

However, Stephen Wyatt, country head of Jones Lang LaSalle Vietnam, said that despite the huge number of units that would flood the market in the next few years, credit support for homebuyers would fuel housing transactions this year and price hikes in all housing segments would continue.

According to Wyatt, a number of luxury housing projects, such as Sunrise City-North Towers with 616 units, Lexington Residence with 1,310 units, Masteri Thao Dien with 3,827 units, and Gold View with 1,759 units will be completed by 2018.

“Infrastructure improvements and the restructuring of the banking system are supporting the market, these will continue to drive purchases and make the market more stable,” he said.




--
---
-----
-------

...and now for the yearlong loyal followers of VN economy thread 

best-dressed celebrities in 2015

Ho Ngoc Ha








Ky Duyen








Pham Huong
*




*


Dang Thu Thao
*







*
Huyen My

*



*


*



*


----------



## Viet

Thanh Hang















Phuong Trinh
*



*



*









*



Toc Tien

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*POLITICS*

*ASEAN-US Summit: Vietnam premier meets up with Indonesian president*
UPDATED : 02/16/2016 11:15 GMT + 7





*Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has had a chance to sit down with the leader of the Republic of Indonesia over several matters concerning the Vietnam-Indonesia relationship as part of the ASEAN-U.S. Summit in Sunnylands, California, theVietnam News Agency reported on Tuesday.*

The ASEAN-U.S. Summit, chaired by U.S. President Barack Obama, marks a significant milestone in the development of the ASEAN Community as the first summit convened with its partner nation since its establishment last year.

The Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) is a 10-member organization, including Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

During their meeting at the summit, which is scheduled for February 15-16, the two leaders expressed mutual contentment with the success of last year’s activities welcoming the 60th year of bilateral diplomatic relations, serving to strengthen the friendship and solidarity between the two governments and their people.

The Vietnamese premier and President Joko Widodo agreed to maintain high-level bilateral meetings and visits over the coming years to further enhance the depth of their strategic partnership.

In economic terms, the two parties saw eye to eye on matters such as encouraging investment, diversifying trade products, and cooperation in resolving maritime conflicts.

The two leaders also reached an agreement on improving national security collaboration by accelerating the signing of bilateral patrol agreements, offering assistance in regional counter-terrorism practices, opening a hotline between the two countries’ customs bodies, and introducing mechanisms for policy dialogue to maintain regional peace, security, and stability.

In addition to bilateral cooperation, Premier Dung and President Widodo also discussed international and regional issues affecting both nations.

The central role of ASEAN in major issues concerning national and regional security and benefits was also addressed at the meeting.

On this special occasion, President Widodo announced his plan to extend a visit to Vietnam in the near future.

Prime Minister Dung and President Widodo also re-affirmed the importance of maintaining peace, order, security, and maritime-aviation safety and freedom in the East Vietnam Sea, pursuant to the Declaration of Conduct of Parties in the East Vietnam Sea (DOC), urging the signing of a Code of Conduct (COC) for the sea as well as resolving maritime conflicts in accordance with international law, including the 1982 UN Convention on Law of the Sea.



> _Indonesia and Vietnam have agreed to boost bilateral trade to US$10 billion by 2018; the target is almost twice the current trade value between the two countries, which stands at $5.3 billion._
> 
> _Jokowi reiterated that Indonesia was often disadvantaged by illegal fishing, and said he hoped sharper maritime delimitation would reduce the uncertainty regarding maritime boundaries. _



ASEAN-US Summit: Vietnam premier meets up with Indonesian president

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia, Vietnam to Step Up Cooperation to Double Trade Target*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) and Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung have agreed to step up bilateral economic cooperation in order to realize the trade target of US$10 billion by 2018, almost doubling it from the 2015 level of US$5.3 billion.

"In the field of trade and investment, we hope the two countries will step up cooperation to realize the trade target of US$10 billion by 2018," Jokowi said after the bilateral meeting with Nguyen Tan Dung. The meeting came on the sidelines of the US-ASEAN Summit in California on Feb. 15, 2016.

Indonesia ranks at number 29 in Vietnams list of foreign investors, below Malaysia, Japan and South Korea.

Prime Minister Nuyen Tan Dung told Jokowi that Vietnamese investors were interested in the fields of agriculture, oil and gas in Indonesia.

Dung extended an invitation to Jokowi to visit his country. "I take this opportunity to extend an invitation (to President Jokowi) to visit Vietnam," he stated.Jokowi expressed his intention to honor the prime ministers invitation to visit Vietnam this year.

In the meantime, former Indonesian ambassador to Vietnam Mayerfas has called on the Indonesian companies, including state-owned enterprises, to be physically present in Vietnam to strengthen Indonesias economic clout in Southeast Asia.

"By choosing Vietnam as a base for Indonesian companies in Southeast Asia, we have a chance to benefit a market in Vietnam, which has a population of 92 million, as well as the markets of surrounding countries," the diplomat said in Jakarta on Feb. 16.

Citing an example, he said state-owned cement company PT Semen Indonesia has been successful in developing business in Vietnam after it bought a cement factory there in 2013.The company has been able to supply cement to meet Vietnams domestic needs. Previously, Vietnam had to import nearly two million tons of cement annually, he said.

The factory has also been able to access markets in Laos, Cambodia as well as Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and several African countries.

"Therefore, we encourage other state-owned enterprises (BUMN) to be present physically in Vietnam as this will make Indonesias economy strong regionally and will also enable it to dominate the Southeast Asian markets," Mayerfas said.

At present, only about 20 to 30 Indonesian companies are fully operating in Vietnam.Thanks to its vast area and relatively cheap labor, Vietnams foreign trade reached US$328 billion in 2015, 60 percent of it being foreign investment.

The Indonesian diplomat is optimistic that the trade target of US$10 billion will be achieved, and that it may even be surpassed and reach US$12 billion.

The bilateral meeting between Jokowi and Dung in California followed their previous talks held on the sidelines of the ASEAN Summit in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on November 22, 2015.

"Indonesias investment in Vietnam is also growing rapidly to reach almost US$500 million. We hope the Vietnamese government would pay attention," President Jokowi affirmed last year.

According to Ari Dwipayana of Jokowis presidential communications team, the president has also offered Indonesias strategic products to Vietnam, an offer that was welcomed by the Prime Minister.

To further boost Indonesias investment in Vietnam, the Indonesian Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) said it will facilitate investment plans by both state and private companies in Vietnam as well as in other ASEAN member countries.

"It is in line with the governments plan to benefit from the implementation of the ASEAN Economic Community," BKPM Chief Franky Sibarani noted in a press statement last November.

The BKPM estimated that Indonesian investment in Vietnam had already reached around US$2 billion, including US$500 million in the past five years. Based on data provided by the BKPM, there are 31 Indonesian companies investing in Vietnam in various areas, such as cement, medicines, property, packaging, paint, food, chemicals and freight forwarding.

While seeking to attract foreign investment into the country, Indonesian state and private companies should also harbor regional and global ambitions, he emphasized.It is time for Indonesian companies to expand their operations abroad, he affirmed. "In fact, several state companies, such as Pertamina, Semen Indonesia, and Telkom already have business units abroad," he pointed out.

Bilateral relations between Indonesia and Vietnam have increased at a swift pace after the two inked a strategic partnership agreement in 2003.

Key Vietnamese products exported to Indonesia include rice and crude oil while key Indonesian products exported to Vietnam are chemicals, pulp, textile materials, leather and fertilizers.

According to Vietnams Ministry of Industry and Trade, the two-way trade revenue between Vietnam and Indonesia reached US$5.4 billion in 2014.



*ANTARA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Vietnam's VietJet signs $3.04 bn deal with Pratt & Whitney






Vietnamese budget carrier VietJet Air said Thursday it had signed a $3.04 billion deal with US engine maker Pratt & Whitney, underscoring the growth potential of Southeast Asia's low-cost airline market.
The engines will power the 63 Airbus A320neo and A321neo aircraft ordered by the carrier, VietJet said in a statement at the Singapore Airshow.
*The agreement is worth $3.04 billion, VietJet said.*
Industry players have said that Southeast Asia, including Vietnam, is a key growth market for budget air travel, driven by the region's growing middle class, many of whom are traveling for the first time.
"We are delighted to choose the PurePower Geared Turbofan engine for our fleet of Airbus A320neo and A321neo jets," said VietJet president and chief executive Nguyen Thi Phuong Thao.
*Founded in 2007, VietJet says it currently has a fleet of 34 aircraft, including A320s and A321s, and operates 200 flights each day.*
Apart from domestic services, it also flies to international destinations like Thailand, Singapore, South Korea, Taiwan, China and Myanmar.
US aircraft maker Boeing is forecasting that Southeast Asia needs 3,750 new airplanes in the next 20 years, with more than three-quarters of the deliveries being single-aisle airplanes favored by budget carriers.
"Southeast Asia is the world's most active region for medium-haul low-cost carriers, which is a business model with strong growth potential," Boeing said.
The engine deal is the biggest so far announced at the biennial airshow.
On Wednesday, Europe's Airbus said it had won an $1.85 billion deal for the purchase of six A350-900s by Philippine Airlines (PAL), the flag carrier of one of Asia's fastest-growing economies.
US-based rival Boeing announced a commitment from China's Okay Airways to buy 12 aircraft for $1.3 billion despite a weakening Chinese economy.
Vietnam's VietJet signs $3.04 bn deal with Pratt & Whitney | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*64 percent of Japanese investors in Vietnam see growth*

Japanese investors are doing well in Vietnam with 64 percent of them planning business expansion, the highest rate of all Asia-Pacific markets.






A new survey by the Japan External Trade Organization (JETRO) showed that many Japanese investors are favoring Vietnam given its low labor costs and high growth potential brought by the Trans-Pacific Partnership. Vietnam and Japan are among 12 members of the free trade pact.
The survey found 85 percent of Japanese businesses in Vietnam posted higher revenues in 2015.
Responses were collected from 4,635 Japanese businesses in the region, including 557 in Vietnam.
The Philippines came second in the survey with 55 percent of respondents planning for expansion, followed by Indonesia with 52 percent. The ratio in Thailand was 49 percent, Malaysia 44.6 percent and China 38 percent.
Yasuzumi Hirotaka, representative of JETRO in Ho Chi Minh City, said at a conference that the labor costs in Vietnam’s manufacturing sector are less than half of those in China, Thailand and Malaysia.
But he said investors have problems sourcing raw materials in Vietnam as the country has only managed to supply 32 percent of the materials needed for production, lower than other markets.
Many investors also said Vietnam can be a risky investment destination due to a lack of transparency in its incomplete legal system. 
Japan’s direct investment in Vietnam reached US$1.84 billion in 2015, only after South Korea and Malaysia. Most of the projects were in the manufacturing, retail and IT sectors. 

64 percent of Japanese investors in Vietnam see growth | Business | Thanh Nien Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

.
*Vietnam racks up nearly 685 million USD in trade surplus*
VNA WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 24, 2016





Rice bags are prepared for export (Photo: VNA)

*Hanoi (VNA) *– Vietnam enjoyed a trade surplus of 684.6 million USD from mid-January to mid-February with export turnover of more than 17.03 billion USD and import value of over 16.3 billion USD, according to statistics from the General Department of Vietnam Customs.

Outstanding exports were recorded in garments; footwear; computers, electronic products and their spare parts; telephones and spare parts from the outset of the year to February 15 with 2.6 billion USD, 1.45 billion USD, 1.63 billion USD and 3.03 billion USD, respectively. Meanwhile, imports of input materials remained high.

The foreign direct investment (FDI) sector recorded high import-export values. During the period, FDI enterprises exported 11.67 billion USD worth of products and spent 9.7 billion USD on imports. The sector saw a trade surplus of nearly 2 billion USD.

In January, the country’s exports reached 13.3 billion USD. Imports were estimated at 12.59 billion USD. FDI enterprises reaped 9 billion USD from exports, down 0.9 percent against the same month last year, while splashing out nearly 7.2 billion USD on purchasing materials, dropping 13 percent from last January.

Exports of agricultural products saw strong growth during the month. The country earned 216.6 million USD from shipping rice to foreign countries, rising 45.3 percent from the same period last year. Vegetable and fruit increased 46.5 percent to 199.4 million USD.

In stark contrast, exports fell for coal (84.8 percent), crude oil (61.9 percent) and material plastic (49.4 percent).

By mid-January, the country reported a 217-million-USD trade deficit. Total import-export revenues were calculated at 12.11 billion USD, 7.63 billion USD of which was contributed by the FDI sector.

Exports during the period picked up 3.6 percent from the same period last year to 5.95 billion USD, thanks to a surge in shipments of garments, equipment, vegetables, footwear and rice.-VNA


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> *Vietnam to collaborate with Belarus, Russia to make cars, trucks*
> 
> 
> Thanh Nien News
> 
> *HO CHI MINH CITY* - Wednesday, January 27, 2016 08:36
> 
> *RELATED NEWS*
> 
> 
> *India auto parts maker Pricol eyes Vietnam for expansion: report*
> *Vietnam’s auto sales grow 60 percent, fastest in Southeast Asia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An automobile factory in Vietnam. Photo: Hua Xuyen Huynh
> 
> The Vietnamese government is looking to collaborate with Russia and Belarus in automobile manufacturing in an apparent effort to boost the local auto industry.
> 
> The governments finished talks on the collaboration last week and are expected to ink official agreements some time between the end of next month and the beginning of March, the Ministry of Industry and Trade reported on Monday.
> According to the plans, Vietnamese automakers will join hands with foreign companies such as KAMAZ, GAZ, UAZ and MAZ to set up joint-ventures here to produce and assemble vehicles such as trucks, cars with more than 10 seats, and off-road cars.
> 
> Their products will also be exported to Southeast Asian countries to enjoy a tariff-free policy that will take effect in 2018, it said.
> 
> The joint-ventures will be first allowed to import complete units tax-free to sell in Vietnam. After learning more about the local market, they will then bring in parts for assembly, also free of tax.
> 
> In return, foreign manufacturers are obliged to provide technical support for local parts suppliers. The goal is to increase the ratio of local parts and components in their products to 35 percent in 2020, and 45 percent in 2026, it said.
> 
> Vietnam's auto industry has for years failed to live up to the high expectations set for it after many favorable policies. Critics said after decades of government support, the industry mostly does assembly work for foreign companies, with the use of local parts and components remaining painfully low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renault eyes Vietnam expansion*
> 
> Last update 07:30 | 19/01/2016
> _VietNamNet Bridge – French-backed car maker Renault may build a factory to directly manufacture cars in Vietnam in order to benefit from slashed import tariffs within the ASEAN Economic Community._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Renault may plan to manufacture cars in Vietnam to take advantage of the AEC’s slashed import tariffs_
> 
> Xavier Coiffard, general director of France’s Auto Motors Vietnam, the exclusive importer of Renault cars in the country, told VIR that “it is likely that Renault will consider directly manufacturing cars in Vietnam in the medium term.”
> 
> Under the ASEAN Trade and Goods Agreement, the import tariff will drop from 50 per cent in 2015 to 40 per cent in 2016 for 77 per cent of tariff lines on completely built-up (CBU) automobiles imported from ASEAN countries into Vietnam.
> 
> These tariff lines will fall to 30 per cent in 2017 and 0 per cent in 2018.
> 
> “Currently, Renault has no manufacturing facilities in ASEAN. However, we are planning to build a factory in the region in order to benefit from tariff incentives,” Coiffard said, stressing that “Vietnam is expected to be selected for the location of this factory. Renault will also open new dealerships and offer more after-sale services.”
> 
> Over the past five years, Renault has been exporting cars to Vietnam, reporting a significant growth in revenue. Last year, it sold over 150 units, with a year-on-year 30 per cent rise in revenue.
> 
> Currently, Renault has seven showrooms in Vietnam marketing six car models including Koleos, Duster, Latitude, Logan, Megane, and Sandero.
> 
> Renault’s business analysis shows that Vietnamese customers are generally attracted to brands that already have an established presence in Vietnam. However, customers are now becoming open to purchasing more modern cars, and take into consideration factors such as quality and after-sales services when making a purchase.
> 
> This new trend has created an opportunity for many new players in the automotive industry to enter the Vietnamese market.
> 
> “Vietnam is an important step in our expansion, as it has huge market potential due to its fast growing automotive sector,” Coiffard said. “We want to be a leading European brand in Vietnam.”
> 
> Despite having a population of more than 90 million people, only 1.85 per cent of people in Vietnam own cars, according to Coiffard.
> 
> However, under Vietnamese government regulations, cars are listed as luxury items and are therefore subject to extremely high special consumption and import tax rates. For this reason, the prices of imported cars are higher than those of locally-made cars. These cars are also often sold at a far higher price in Vietnam than in other nations due to the high import tax.
> 
> “Renault hopes that the government will consider reducing its import tax rates, which will give Vietnamese customers the opportunity to purchase high-quality cars,” Coiffard said.
> 
> “Currently, Renault maintains a strategy of importing CBU cars into the country,” he added.
> 
> Recently, Renault and eight other world-famous automobile brand names, including Germany’s Audi, Porsche and BMW; the UK’s Jaguar, Land Rover and MINI; and China’s BAIC and Luxgen established an association for CBU automobile importers.
> 
> “The association hopes to create a fair market that encourages healthy competition,” Coiffard said.


Belarus-Russia truck is quite good, its quality is better than CN truck. If Russia agree to transfer engine tech to VN, then we believe many Russian will be sold in VN-Laos-Camb


----------



## Aepsilons

When Japan’s Prime Minister Shinzo Abe met with Prime Minister Dung late last year at the Japan-Vietnam Summit Meeting, it was not just an indication of their strong personal relationship but also a reflection of the potential they see for increased economic cooperation between the two Asian economies.

While Japanese corporates have been investing in Vietnam for years, their role as project financiers is set to grow in the future. Vietnam’s enormous future infrastructure requirements can only be satisfied if the country draws overseas funding, and there is little doubt that a major portion of this will come from Japan.

The two countries have complementary investment needs. With depressed yields at home, Japanese institutional investors are increasingly looking abroad for higher returns to fund, amongst other things, retirement obligations for their aging population.

Meanwhile, Vietnam desperately needs to tap into overseas pools of liquidity for the investment funds needed to inject into and resuscitate its lifeless domestic economy and get it on track to realize its fullest potential.

The success of Dung’s ambitious ‘Made in Vietnam’ campaign will rely heavily on constructing infrastructure by creating an enabling policy framework and a conducive environment to expand not just the foreign manufacturing sector but, most importantly, the domestic manufacturing sector.

This will, inevitably in the long run, lead to enabling millions of young Vietnamese to find employment with local companies.

Over the next five years, Vietnam needs billions – if not more – to invest in infrastructure development along with tens of millions of portfolio funds to provide liquidity to the domestic economy, which are holding back economic growth.

Japan will most likely play the pivotal role in providing funds for both of these purposes.

*Economic Cooperation*

Economic cooperation is the key aspect of the bilateral relationship. According to 2013 statistics, Japan is Vietnam’s fourth largest trade partner after China, the US, and the Republic of Korea (RoK).

Japan is also currently Vietnam’s third-largest export market behind China and the US. In 2011, Japan officially designated Vietnam as a market-based economy, making it the first country to do so.

Beyond this, both Vietnam and Japan are in the final stage of the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP) negotiations. The free trade pact, which currently includes 12 countries representing 40% of global GDP, is expected to deepen trade and investment between the two countries at a much faster pace once finalized.

*As of January 2015, Japan was the second biggest investor in Vietnam, with total registered investment of approximately US$37 billion, behind only the RoK. However, Tokyo is leading in terms of investments actually realized.*

With respect to preferential loans, Japan has been Vietnam’s largest donor nation in terms of official development assistance (ODA), having committed up to US$2 billion in 2012. As of 2012, the cumulative ODA fund from Japan had reached US$22.7 billion.

Over the years, numerous bilateral agreements have been signed to create institutional frameworks for promoting bilateral trade and investments. In April 2003, Vietnam Prime Minister Phan Van Khai and his Japanese counterpart Junichiro Koizumi launched the Vietnam-Japan Initiative to improve the business climate in Vietnam.

In December 2008, the Japan-Vietnam Economic Partnership Agreement (JVEPA) was endorsed to speed up economic cooperation, trade liberalization of goods and services, and investments between the two nations.

And in July 2013, Japan and Vietnam agreed to a ‘joint crediting mechanism’ that enables Japanese firms to purchase carbon credits while helping Vietnam lower its own carbon emissions.

Under the umbrella of these agreements, Vietnam has been trying to attract small-and-medium businesses from Japan in an effort to help develop its supporting industries. In 2013, the Long Duc Industrial Park located in the southern province of Dong Nai launched the Kansai Supporting Industry Complex to cater to small businesses from the Kansai region.

*Following suit, in December 2014, the Vietnam-Japan Techno Park built in the Ho Chi Minh City-based Hiep Phuoc Industrial Park completed its first phase and became a popular destination for Japanese companies in the support manufacturing industry. *

In the context of growing foreign invested enterprises presence in Vietnam, Japanese technology, expertise, and investment are what Vietnam really needs to advance its domestic economy.



Japanese funding drives Vietnam economic growth - News VietNamNet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Thanh Nien News

*HANOI* - Sunday, February 28, 2016 08:32





_A Samsung Electronics plant in Bac Ninh Province, which is among the top FDI receivers in Vietnam. Photo: Ngoc Son _


Foreign direct investment (FDI) worth US$2.8 billion was registered for new and existing projects in Vietnam in the first two months, up 135 percent compared to the same period last year, according to new statistics.

A report from the General Statistics Office said 291 new projects had been licensed in Vietnam as of February 20 with pledged investment capital totaling $1.9 billion.

Another $900 million was added to existing projects, it said.

Most of the investment was for the manufacturing and processing sectors. Nearly a tenth was coming to Hanoi, the biggest recipient, followed by the northern provinces of Bac Giang and Bac Ninh.

The actual FDI inflow in the first two months increased 15.4 percent from a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

FDI is good in the sense that It create a lot of jobs. But if Vietnamese companies cannot compete and grow, Vietnam will just become another Thailand, at best Malaysia, but never truly become an industrial power like China or Taiwan.

I am still wondering what is the real problem, not only for now but back to 1 thousand years ago. Why Vietnam could not industrialize like North East Asian countries?. Actually, China (possibly Japan as well) were in industrializing process as soon as in early 14th century, albeit at lower level compared with Western Europe. During Ming dynasty period, in China, there was already large plants with thousands workers to produce china products for export. Industrial plants like this were much different to handicrafts. (read Sử Trung Quốc by Nguyễn Hiến Lê)

Many effort to industrialize by Le and Nguyen dynasties failed, although in theory, Vietnam was on par with North East Asian countries, IQ-wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Good news!


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> FDI is good in the sense that It create a lot of jobs. But if Vietnamese companies cannot compete and grow, Vietnam will just become another Thailand, at best Malaysia, but never truly become an industrial power like China or Taiwan..


well, we grew up from the ashes, considering our GDP per capita was about 100 USD in the 1980s. no need comparing to China and TW as we have a different economic base.


AViet said:


> I am still wondering what is the real problem, not only for now but back to 1 thousand years ago. Why Vietnam could not industrialize like North East Asian countries?. Actually, China (possibly Japan as well) were in industrializing process as soon as in early 14th century, albeit at lower level compared with Western Europe. During Ming dynasty period, in China, there was already large plants with thousands workers to produce china products for export. Industrial plants like this were much different to handicrafts. (read Sử Trung Quốc by Nguyễn Hiến Lê)
> 
> *Many effort to industrialize by Le* and Nguyen dynasties failed, although in theory, Vietnam was on par with North East Asian countries, IQ-wide.


with the invention of steam engine, England was the first country that became industrialized, not China. nor Japan. before steam engine, all works were done by manual labor. in short: primitive.

if Vietnam under the rule of the Le was primitive, how could we defeat the Ming dynasty, annihilating the chinese invasion army, back then, a economic and military superpower in East Asia? how could we have subjugated the Kingdom of Champa, ending the hundred of years hegemony of the Khmer Kingdom, the Kingdom of Siam and set our feet on as far as Burma? threatening the stability of the Malay peninsula?

the civil code under the Le gave the women the same rights as the man. well, at least on paper. in practice, the man has more rights. a chinese legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> well, we grew up from the ashes, considering our GDP per capita was about 100 USD in the 1980s. no need comparing to China and TW as we have a different economic base.
> 
> with the invention of steam engine, England was the first country that became industrialized, not China. nor Japan. before steam engine, all works were done by manual labor. in short: primitive.
> 
> if Vietnam under the rule of the Le was primitive, how could we defeat the Ming dynasty, annihilating the chinese invasion army, back then, a economic and military superpower in East Asia? how could we have subjugated the Kingdom of Champa, ending the hundred of years hegemony of the Khmer Kingdom, the Kingdom of Siam and set our feet on as far as Burma? threatening the stability of the Malay peninsula?
> 
> the civil code under the Le gave the women the same rights as the man. well, at least on paper. in practice, the man has more rights. a chinese legacy.



Thank you for feedback.

My mother used to teach Western history in one of the most respected university in Vietnam regarding history, so I read about industrializing in the West since I could read.

I also read many other books on Chinese and Vietnamese histories, and being a revisionist myself, I believe that the industrialization process started sooner in China than in England, or at least at the same time. But my opinion is that China failed to advance, because it did not colonize other countries (the real sense of colonizing and looting, not in the sense of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom or China expanding to Tibet), by not doing so, it lacked the motivation to expand production and to innovate, because it lacked the necessary markets, cheap natural resources and cheap capital, which can be got by looting colonies. In the case of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom, it did not bring us the market (too small) or natural resources, but instead brought to Vietnam a burden.(to civilize this backward people and turn them into Vietnamese).

Vietnam was possibly one of the the most civilized country on earth under Le Thanh Tong dynasty, (and possibly until late 18th century) regarding its civil code and many other aspects, but it was still a relatively poor country. A poor country can still be very civilized, just like China in early 20th century, and a rich country can still be barbaric and primitive. It is different issues and should be discussed separately.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> Thank you for feedback.
> 
> My mother used to teach Western history in one of the most respected university in Vietnam regarding history, so I read about industrializing in the West since I could read.
> 
> I also read many other books on Chinese and Vietnamese histories, and being a revisionist myself, I believe that the industrialization process started sooner in China than in England, or at least at the same time. But my opinion is that China failed to advance, because it did not colonize other countries (the real sense of colonizing and looting, not in the sense of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom or China expanding to Tibet), by not doing so, it lacked the motivation to expand production and to innovate, because it lacked the necessary markets, cheap natural resources and cheap capital, which can be got by looting colonies. In the case of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom, it did not bring us the market (too small) or natural resources, but instead brought to Vietnam a burden.(to civilize this backward people and turn them into Vietnamese).
> 
> Vietnam was possibly one of the the most civilized country on earth under Le Thanh Tong dynasty, (and possibly until late 18th century) regarding its civil code and many other aspects, but it was still a relatively poor country. A poor country can still be very civilized, just like China in early 20th century, and a rich country can still be barbaric and primitive. It is different issues and should be discussed separately.
> .


some remarks.

with few exceptions, such as the zheng he voyage during the Ming, China had been for almost of her history an inward looking country. as middle kingdom, the center of universe, the Chinese had no interests for the outside world. they had their heyday until the British showed them where the power came from: cannon guns from british warships.

as for Champa, frankly speaking after conquering the country, actually we annexted the country, enslaving the populace. they were our arch enemy. Cambodia is a different case, we colonized the country, bringing them civilization. or more precise: Vietnam law and order, plus Chinese civilization. that is the reason why they hate us.

as for Sino-VN relationship, saying it complicated and tense is an understatement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

AViet said:


> I also read many other books on Chinese and Vietnamese histories, and being a revisionist myself, I believe that the industrialization process started sooner in China than in England, or at least at the same time. But my opinion is that China failed to advance, because it did not colonize other countries (the real sense of colonizing and looting, not in the sense of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom or China expanding to Tibet), by not doing so, it lacked the motivation to expand production and to innovate, because it lacked the necessary markets, cheap natural resources and cheap capital, which can be got by looting colonies. In the case of Vietnam colonizing Champa kingdom, it did not bring us the market (too small) or natural resources, but instead brought to Vietnam a burden.(to civilize this backward people and turn them into Vietnamese).



They didn't try because it wasn't politically relevant to them (i.e. The Emperor wasn't interested). Chinese dynasties preferred a tributary network instead of European or Pan-Arabic style colonisation.

This reasoning worked well enough considering the key motivation for Europeans traders to sail beyond Europe was to bypass Arabic tariffs on the Silk Road and connect with Sinae (China) directly. From the Emperor's standpoint, foreign traders came to them.

The Chinese tributary system didn't collapse until the 19th century Opium Wars pushed European foreign policies on China.

Tianxia ("All is equal under heaven") is an intriguing political concept and explains much of China's diplomatic philosophy to this day; and at the risk of drifting into History's twin, Futurology, is proving appealing to certain emerging nations that are more comfortable with Chinese soft power instead of American hard power.







@AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

Viet said:


> well, we grew up from the ashes, considering our GDP per capita was about 100 USD in the 1980s. no need comparing to China and TW as we have a different economic base.
> 
> with the invention of steam engine, England was the first country that became industrialized, not China. nor Japan. before steam engine, all works were done by manual labor. in short: primitive.
> 
> if Vietnam under the rule of the Le was primitive, how could we defeat the Ming dynasty, annihilating the chinese invasion army, back then, a economic and military superpower in East Asia? how could we have subjugated the Kingdom of Champa, ending the hundred of years hegemony of the Khmer Kingdom, the Kingdom of Siam and set our feet on as far as Burma? threatening the stability of the Malay peninsula?
> 
> the civil code under the Le gave the women the same rights as the man. well, at least on paper. in practice, the man has more rights. *a chinese legacy.*


goddamn chinese and their inequalities


----------



## tommytrant20

vtnsx said:


> goddamn chinese and their inequalities


Vietnam where equality can strengthen you


----------



## Viet

*China, Vietnam to fulfill trade target of $100b in 2016*

(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-03-09 10:20


HANOI - The target of $100 billion in the bilateral trade revenue between China and Vietnam is to be reached in 2016, said an official of the Chinese embassy on Tuesday.

Speaking with Chinese and Vietnamese reporters, Hu Suojin, the commercial counselor, said the bilateral trade revenue between China and Vietnam hit $95.8 billion in 2015, a growth of 14.6 percent year-on-year.

Among members in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), Vietnam ranked the second in the list of China's major trade partners following Malaysia.

"It is expected that there will be a breakthrough this year in bilateral trade revenue and Vietnam will become the biggest trade partner of China in the ASEAN," Hu said.


----------



## 3Kingdoms

Vietnam the next Silicon Valley?

Eddie Thai and Binh Tran are the kind of American entrepreneurs you'd expect to meet in Silicon Valley.




Binh Tran is the co-founder of a successful tech company, Klout, which he sold for $200m (£140m) in 2014. Eddie Thai, the younger of the two, was educated at Harvard and Yale.

But the pair have now decided to focus their attentions, not in the ultra-competitive corner of California that's home to Google, Apple and Facebook, but in Ho Chi Minh City, southern Vietnam.

As partners in US-based venture capital firm, 500 Startups, they think there are more investment opportunities to be found in this rapidly developing country.

"Vietnam in the past 20 years has been one of the fastest growing markets in the world," says Mr Thai.

"Ten years ago, there were only about four million internet users. Now there are more than 40 million. Ten years ago there were virtually no smartphones in use here. Now there are 30 million smartphone users.
"The trajectory is phenomenal."

Mr Tran adds: "If you look at scores for Vietnam in reading, math and science, they actually score higher than countries like the US and the UK. That's the foundation for computer science that's given Vietnam an edge."

*Saigon Silicon City*
There are some who believe this communist country could even become the next Silicon Valley.









Aiming to create the world's next Silicon Valley is ambitious. But Mr Hieu, a Vietnamese-American investor and chairman of the project, is a believer.

Late last year, a ceremony was held to turn the first sod on what he hopes will become a technology hub that will attract two dozen companies and $1.5bn worth of investment.

Samsung and Intel already have offices in Ho Chi Minh City at the nearby hi-tech park, attracted by a young, well-educated labour force and generous tax incentives.

Google chief executive Sundar Pichai visited Vietnam in December and, after meeting with Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, announced that the search engine giant would help train about 1,400 local IT engineers.

He said Vietnam would soon become one of Google's most important markets.

"It will easily be in the top 10 countries for many companies and people who are building products. I think you're in the process of that transition," he said.

"The transition is under way; just give it a bit more patience."

*Việt Nam and UK to boost trade, investment*




HÀ NỘI Viet Nam News -— Authorities in HCM City said they hope UK enterprises would further investment in local projects, and affirmed that the city would create opportunities and conditions for them to develop business.

Speaking at the meeting with UK Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond and his entourage in HCM City yesterday, Chairman of the HCM City People’s Committee Nguyễn Thành Phong said the UK ranked 8th in investment out of the 74 countries and territories investing in the city. Among them include many large-scale projects.

He mentioned the 86-storey, $1.2 billion observation tower complex project in the Thủ Thiêm New Urban Area in HCM City as an example of co-operation between businesses on the two sides.

In 2015, two-way bilateral trade between HCM City and the UK reached US$875 million, a 20 per cent increase compared with 2014.

The British Business Group in HCM City had 450 members. This was a dynamic group, and their investment results and trade co-operation made important contributions to the city’s development, Phong said.

Phong also informed the UK diplomat about the city’s development vision to become a big training centre for economics and trade, science and technology, and education in the ASEAN region.

Phong expressed hopes that the UK, which has strengths in education, would help the city train high-quality human resources through co-operation between universities on both sides.

Hammond said he appreciated the development of Việt Nam in general and HCM City in particular, as well as the strategic partnership between the two counties.

He said he had met representatives of UK companies working in HCM City before the meeting. They reported to him that they were optimistic about the future development of Việt Nam, especially HCM City.

In their bilateral relationship, relations in trade and investment are the most important fields right now, said the diplomat.

He said the UK expected to learn more about the city’s development focuses in the future, at which time the two sides could take concrete action.

He said UK businesses would invest more in the future - not only through individual projects, but also through the city’s socioeconomic development plans. — VNS



AViet said:


> I also read many other books on Chinese and Vietnamese histories, and being a revisionist myself, I believe that the industrialization process started sooner in China than in England, or at least at the same time.
> .


Watch this interesting video - it shows China pass oil extracting technology to Americans, and answers your question of industrialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Apr 26, 2016 @ 11:43 PM
*What 'Stark Tower' Tells Us About Vietnam's Economy*
Johan Nylander
Contributor

I write about economic and social trends in China. @johannylander


The French colonial buildings have for decades stood as the most symbolic landmarks in Vietnam’s commercial capital, Ho Chi Minh City, previously called Saigon.

Outside the palatial-looking City Hall, tourists are flocking to take selfies next to the statue of communist revolutionary Ho Chi Minh. On the roof of City Hall, a red flag with a golden star waves slowly in the wind.






The Bitexco Financial Tower, downtown Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. (Justin Mott/Bloomberg)


Now, these buildings and monuments are slowly being overshadowed by new, modern landmarks that are shooting up all across the city. With its 68 floors rising 262 meters above ground, the Bitexco Financial Tower stands out as the city’s tallest building and is housing everything from financial firms to a mall with European luxury brands and a variety of cafés and restaurants.

The building is nicknamed “Stark Tower” due to its resemblance to Tony Stark’s headquarters in the _Iron Man_ and _Avengers_ films.

Just five years ago, it was the country’s tallest building. Next year, it’ll be fourth tallest.

“Soon we won’t be able to see the building because of all new skyscrapers shooting up,” a British businessman jokes as we enjoy the city’s skyline from a roof terrace.

Rajiv Biswas, Asia-Pacific Chief Economist at IHS IHS +0.27% Global Insight, explains that the building boom is a sign on the country’s growing economy.

“Due to the strong performance of the Vietnamese economy in 2015 and continued rapid economic growth forecast over the next decade, foreign and local investors as well as property developers are investing heavily into the real estate market in major Vietnamese commercial hubs, notably Ho Chi Minh city,” he told me in an e-mail.

“With many foreign companies expanding their presence in Vietnam, there is strong growth in demand expected for commercial floorspace in city centers, which is encouraging major new property development.

“The development of major new office buildings in Vietnamese major city centers is a necessary part of economic development and rapid economic growth.”

Last year, Vietnam was one of the fastest growing economies in the Asia-Pacific region, with GDP growth of 6.7%, while manufacturing output was up 9.9%. Foreign direct investment into Vietnam was estimated at $22.8 billion in 2015, up 12.5% compared with 2014, according to IHS.

The economy is forecast to grow at 6.7% in 2016, driven by foreign direct investment, strengthening domestic consumption and pro-growth policies.

However, the building boom comes with a price.

New York Times NYT +0.15% recently reported that colonial architecture is fading from view in Ho Chi Minh City. Many of these building formed the backdrop for “The Quiet American,” the Graham Greene novel set during Vietnam’s war for independence from France in the early 1950s.

“There’s been a lot of destruction, especially in the last five to seven years, I would say, and mainly by these huge, huge, huge developments,” Hoanh Tran, design principal at HTA+Pizzini Architects, told the newspaper.

Rajiv Biswas points out that it is important that city developments in Vietnam are done as part of long-term urban planning, together with heritage conservation of historic buildings.

“This will help to protect Vietnam’s cultural heritage for both the local population and for the fast-growing tourism industry,” he said.

Follow me on Twitter @johannylander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*Vietnam records trade surplus in Q1*
13:27 | 26/4/2016 | 0 Feedback










Vietnam enjoyed a trade surplus of US$776 million in the first quarter of this year, according to the Ministry of Industry and Trade’s Planning Department.





The country’s export turnover rose 4.1% year-on-year to an estimated US$33.8 billion during the period while its import revenues declined 4.8% to US$37.1 billion. 

The foreign-invested sector exported US$27 billion worth of goods, a yearly rise of 5.8% and spent US$22.2 billion on imports, down 5.7%. That resulted in a trade surplus of more than US$4.87 billion.

Meanwhile, the State-owned sector reaped US$10.8 billion from exports, rising 0.3% against the same time last year while slashing out US$14.9 billion on purchasing materials, dropping 3.5% from last year’s corresponding period. Despite the reduction in import turnover, the sector still saw a trade deficit of US$4.1 billion.

In the first three months, agro-forestry-fishery exports were estimated at US$4.7 billion, a year-on-year increase of 5.8%, the department said, adding that exports of industrial goods had signaled a slowdown with 6.5% growth seen in export turnover in the reviewed period, compared with 8.5% reported in same period last year.

In the latest report, the General Statistics Office (GSO) outlined several export staples which experienced with export turnover increases during the three-month period such as mobile phones and components, up 14.2% to US$7.6 billion; textile and garment, up 7.6% to US$5.2 billion; electronic products and parts, up 5.7% to US$3.8 billion and footwear, up 9% to US$2.8 billion.

A rise was also seen in the exports of seafood, rice, fruits and vegetables, GSO noted.

However, due to the impact of global markets, exports of some products declined sharply in this period, with crude oil slipping 52.8% to US$446 million, and steel and iron down 17.7% to US$358 million. 

According to GSO, the US, ASEAN and Japan were Vietnam’s three largest export markets from January to March.

Earlier, the Ministry of Trade and Industry said it has undertaken numerous measures to boost exports and reduce imports, helping decrease the trade deficit. 

The sector’s 2016 goals were to increase export value by 10% and keep the trade deficit at no more than 5% of the total import-export value. 

In order to realize the targets, the ministry has actively worked with relevant ministries and sectors to remove difficulties for exporters and expand markets. 

The sector also planned to improve goods quality and establish brand names for agricultural products for export. 

Last year, Vietnam ran a trade deficit of US$3.5 billion as the country’s export value topped US$162.1 billion and its imports hit US$165.6 billion, GSO’s statistics revealed./.


----------



## JaiMin

Image Credit: Hanoi skyline image via Jimmy Tran / Shutterstock.com
*Vietnam's Political Transition: Economic Implications*
With the business-friendly PM Nguyen Tan Dung out of office, what’s next for Vietnam’s economy? 

By Jack Wagner
April 30, 2016
9
2
1
*12* Shares

The congress of the 13th National Assembly that ended on April 13 brought to a close the rule of Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung after 10 years in power. Dung has been praised for his role in transforming Vietnam into one of the most attractive emerging economies in Asia through a series of sweeping liberalization reforms, including the lifting of restrictions on foreign investment and the negotiation of several trade deals, notably the prospective U.S.-led Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) and free-trade agreement with the European Union. Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Vietnam reached record levels in 2015, rising more than 40 percent in the first three quarters of the year compared to the previous year.

Although Vietnam is still set to enjoy 6.5-7 percent growth and maintain strong rates of FDI, particularly in manufacturing, the rising influence of Secretary General Nguyen Phu Trong could usher in a period of more conservative economic reform. Trong and new Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc have both committed to changes required for TPP membership but the pace of reform witnessed in recent years could slow, especially if seen to test particular vested interests in the country. Trong effectively prevented Dung from taking on the secretary general position and consolidated his authority when the National Assembly voted to appoint three of his close allies to the key positions of prime minister, president, and National Assembly chairperson in early April. Though Phuc was a deputy prime minister under Dung, he is perceived to be a more politically neutral technocrat who favors a cautious approach to policy-making.

*State company privatization *

The ascendance of a more conservative party leadership introduces uncertainty over the future of the reformist agenda. Trong has long been suspected of being at odds over foreign and economic policy with the western-oriented Dung, and is known to be a member of the ideological old-guard of the ruling Communist Party. During a speech in January, he set the tone for the coming term by defending the country’s tight one-party rule and emphasizing the need for balance between democratic aspirations and law and order. Moreover, while the Politburo, the country’s top regulatory body, was expanded in January from 16 to 19 members to accommodate younger, reform-minded members, such as State Bank of Vietnam President Nguyen Van Binh, a strong majority of the members belong to the Communist Party’s conservative wing, including five former generals. Phuc himself, speaking in March, stated that Vietnam would maintain its “socialist-orientated” economy and warned against embracing market reforms too quickly.

Progress in the planned privatization of state-owned enterprises will therefore remain slow under the new administration. In March, Phuc said at the National Assembly that he aims to gradually restructure state-owned enterprises (SOEs,) but cautioned against taking such liberalization steps too quickly amid “risks in international markets”. The program faced delays under the Dung administration amid opposition from vested interests and a lack of will both within the SOEs and in the ruling party; the government sold stakes in 182 SOEs in 2015, failing to meet its target of 289 for the year. Vietnam’s 3,000 SOEs dominate almost all sectors of Vietnam’s economy, including telecoms, shipping, manufacturing, transport and banking. They contribute about one-third of Vietnam’s GDP, and provide the state with significant influence over the economy as well as lucrative postings for political allies or family members.

Investors have been only offered minority stakes in companies and have been deterred by concerns over their large amounts of debt, a lack of transparency, and unclear company valuation after decades of government ownership. For example, telecommunications giant VMS Mobifone has been slated for privatization since 2005, and nonetheless remains state-owned today despite it having the highest profit margin of any Vietnamese SOE. Vietnam Airlines sold only 3.48 percent of its equity in its 2015 IPO, failing to fulfill its planned 25-35 percent privatization. Moreover, most of the 3.48 percent equity sold was purchased by two Vietnamese banks, with no participation by foreign investors. Failure to reform the system could slow prospective growth and wider investment in Vietnam, with private investors long complaining that state entities receive preferential treatment, especially in loan arrangements and land agreements.

*Labor union reform *

Labor laws and union activity pose another key consideration for investors in Vietnam, and effective reforms could also stall in coming years. All unions in Vietnam are controlled by the state-run Vietnam Confederation of Labor umbrella group. This tight control imposes significant restrictions on collective bargaining which have undermined the arbitration process in labor disputes and led to an upsurge in disruptive wildcat strikes. According to official figures, Vietnam experienced 303 strikes in 2014, though non-official sources claim the country sees nearly 1,000 wildcat strikes per year. The U.S. State Department claims that about 68 percent of strikes in Vietnam target foreign firms, presenting a major business continuity consideration for investors.

The liberalization of Vietnam’s union laws is a fundamental TPP requirement, which the country’s new leaders have pledged to fulfill. However, labor leaders in Vietnam believe such reforms are only likely to be superficially implemented as they threaten to undermine the state’s control on its workforce. One major international law firm’s partner in Hanoi has said to the _New York Times_ that it is likely the requirements will be abided by on paper, but in reality unions will continue to be informally controlled by the confederation. The TPP has no enforcement mechanism for a member state’s commitments to labor or environmental requirements.

President Barack Obama has said that if Vietnam and other countries do not meet the TPP’s requirements, they will face “meaningful consequences.” However, labor activists have warned that as Vietnam is one of the fastest growing economies in the trade deal and the second largest apparel exporter to the United States behind China, there is a high chance such requirements will be overlooked in order to ensure the deal’s implementation. Moreover, the TPP will only be ratified by the United States after the elections in November 2016, meaning Vietnam is unlikely to be pressured into implementing the labor reforms in the coming year.

*Outlook *

Despite faltering on bolder reforms, Vietnam is still slated to be one of the fastest growing economies in Asia in the coming years. According to the World Bank, the TPP is expected to add a cumulative 8 percent to GDP by 2035, while other economists estimate double-digit growth. Both Trong and Phuc have promised to continue efforts to implement and abide by the terms of the TPP as well as the World Bank’s “Vietnam 2035” plan. Smaller but important reforms to be expected in the coming years include banking sector liberalization to ensure equal access to credit, land, and other resources for foreign investors and operators, reducing the perceived favoritism for state-owned firms. The government is also planning to improve land acquisition procedures and mechanisms to resolve land disputes, which could boost Vietnam’s infrastructure development. Nonetheless, the bolder reforms of SOE privatization and changes to labor laws that were unfulfilled in the Dung era are now less likely to be completed, upholding some commonly cited investor complaints about the Vietnamese market in the year ahead.

_Jack Wagner is an Asia analyst at Protection Group International (PGI), a London-based risk management firm. Sign up to the PGI Risk Portal for free geopolitical monitoring and analysis._

@William Hung , @Carlosa ,@BoQ77 , @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Use TPP as booster to renovate the political, union
...
we need the change now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

May 12, 2016 3:00 am JST
*Japan manufacturers eye Vietnam as export base*
TOKYO -- With the signing of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, Japanese manufacturers are looking even more favorably on the ASEAN region and especially Vietnam as a base of operations.

Some 43.8% of respondents to a survey by the Mizuho Research Institute cited the Association of Southeast Asian Nations as the region where they plan to devote their greatest efforts moving forward. That is an increase of 2.3 percentage points over the survey conducted last year and the fourth year in a row that ASEAN topped the list.



The think tank conducted the survey in February, targeting Japanese manufacturers capitalized at 10 million yen ($92,000) or more. The institute received valid responses from 1,100 companies.

Increasing interest in Vietnam was clear from the responses. Asked to list the ASEAN countries in which they plan to focus, 53.5% of manufacturers cited Vietnam, up 4.9 percentage points over last year. Thailand, where auto industry growth is slowing, was cited by 59.7% of companies, but that is a dip of 2.2 points from last year. Interest in Indonesia waned 4.7 points to 41.5%.

With the signing of the TPP this February, Vietnam has gained attention as an export base for textiles and other products.

Asked where they plan to expand investments among the 12 signatory nations to the agreement, 12.8% of respondents cited Vietnam, 10.7% cited Japan and 4.9% said the U.S.

Meanwhile, manufacturers continued to pull out of China as the economy there slows. Only 67.4% of manufacturers said they have bases in China, which is a 2-point drop from last year and the second decline in a row.

(Nikkei)


----------



## vtnsx

BoQ77 said:


> Use TPP as booster to renovate the political, union
> ...
> we need the change now



A lot of political reforms. The people that run as government are incompetents and without real education. They solely rely on policemen for power.


----------



## AViet

Although there is still a lot of room to improve, I believe Vietnam has never had such an educated and competent government in history, if you consider the education level of Vietnam. The ratio of people holding higher degrees, like MSc or PhD in total population, for example, is still too low, compared even to Thailand, let alone more developed countries like China or Japan.

And absolute majority of Vietnamese support the government. Do not trust every things on the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

AViet said:


> Although there is still a lot of room to improve, I believe Vietnam has never had such an educated and competent government in history, if you consider the education level of Vietnam. The ratio of people holding higher degrees, like MSc or PhD in total population, for example, is still too low, compared even to Thailand, let alone more developed countries like China or Japan.
> 
> And absolute majority of Vietnamese support the government. Do not trust every things on the Internet.



looking at vietnam is so pathetic comparing to other South East Asian countries.


----------



## AViet

vtnsx said:


> looking at vietnam is so pathetic comparing to other South East Asian countries.


It depends on from what point of view you are looking.

1. Education: second best in South East Asia and one of the best in the world, roughly equal to Canada, Germany or Australia.
2. Health care: second best in South East Asia, with regards to no. of hospital bed per millions. And although the service quality is not good, the professional level of Vietnamese doctors are among the best in South East Asia, if not the world. Surely better than the kind of Latin America or even East Europe, I believe. Vietnam has some of the highest life expectancy in developing world.
3. Political stability: one of the best, if not the best, in South East Asia.
4. Poverty reduction: one of the world lowest poverty rate among developing countries.
5. No religious or ethnic tensions.
6. Manufacturing and exports: increasing fast, while most of the world are decreasing
7. Transport and environment: improving, but still bad

Items 1,2,3, 4 will determine the future and sustainable growth of any country. No.5 is also very important. Come on, give the government some credits it deserves.

If you are comparing Vietnam with Singapore, then I agree, but with other South East Asian countries...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

AViet said:


> It depends on from what point of view you are looking.
> 
> 1. Education: second best in South East Asia and one of the best in the world, roughly equal to Canada, Germany or Australia.
> 2. Health care: second best in South East Asia, with regards to no. of hospital bed per millions. And although the service quality is not good, the professional level of Vietnamese doctors are among the best in South East Asia, if not the world. Surely better than the kind of Latin America or even East Europe, I believe. Vietnam has some of the highest life expectancy in developing world.
> 3. Political stability: one of the best, if not the best, in South East Asia.
> 4. Poverty reduction: one of the world lowest poverty rate among developing countries.
> 5. No religious or ethnic tensions.
> 6. Manufacturing and exports: increasing fast, while most of the world are decreasing
> 7. Transport and environment: improving, but still bad
> 
> Items 1,2,3, 4 will determine the future and sustainable growth of any country. No.5 is also very important. Come on, give the government some credits it deserves.
> 
> If you are comparing Vietnam with Singapore, then I agree, but with other South East Asian countries...



Can't compare to South East Asia. Vietnam needs to compete with the top USA, Canada, EU. It's been 40 years and Vietnam is so behind. 40 years! Some countries can revolutionize in 5 years! This is due to the suppression of freedom, lack of human rights protection. People should be awarded for being educated, not looked down. Knowledge shouldn't be suppressed but explored and expanded. VCP suppresses freedom and knowledge to control its people and to remain in power. But now with internet, people are getting smarter. VCP will be crushed because it will not last any longer due to the pressure of other countries such as China. Other countries will take over because they allow freedom to thrive for their people. This is why USA is so successful. Hopefully, things will change for the better future in Vietnam.

Until the VCP start realizing that they are selfish people and what they are doing is just killing the country and themselves then that is when the VCP will change. They can't remain in control forever and they know it. Being a small country, you cannot afford to be this selfish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

vtnsx said:


> Can't compare to South East Asia. Vietnam needs to compete with the top USA, Canada, EU. It's been 40 years and Vietnam is so behind. 40 years! Some countries can revolutionize in 5 years! This is due to the suppression of freedom, lack of human rights protection. People should be awarded for being educated, not looked down. Knowledge shouldn't be suppressed but explored and expanded. VCP suppresses freedom and knowledge to control its people and to remain in power. But now with internet, people are getting smarter. VCP will be crushed because it will not last any longer due to the pressure of other countries such as China. Other countries will take over because they allow freedom to thrive for their people. This is why USA is so successful. Hopefully, things will change for the better future in Vietnam.
> 
> Until the VCP start realizing that they are selfish people and what they are doing is just killing the country and themselves then that is when the VCP will change. They can't remain in control forever and they know it. Being a small country, you cannot afford to be this selfish.



You can say whatever you want, but coming years will be hard times for any "liberal democracy" government, whether Germany or the US, as China economy will loom large and the authoritarian, Chinese and Vietnamese-style system looks much more attractive than the failed system of liberal democracy to most countries in the world. 

Probably you belong to the privileged group of "yellow flag" Vietnamese, who can say and write whatever nonsense they want, to whom both Vietnamese government and the US government are very tolerant, because you are just a bunch of losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

And compared with many EU countries today, like Greece, Portugal, Italy, let alone Bulgaria or Romania..... I would choose Vietnam for sure. I had chances to go to Canada as part of its professional immigration program, but declined.


----------



## pher

vtnsx said:


> Can't compare to South East Asia. Vietnam needs to compete with the top USA, Canada, EU. It's been 40 years and Vietnam is so behind. 40 years! Some countries can revolutionize in 5 years! This is due to the suppression of freedom, lack of human rights protection. People should be awarded for being educated, not looked down. Knowledge shouldn't be suppressed but explored and expanded. VCP suppresses freedom and knowledge to control its people and to remain in power. But now with internet, people are getting smarter. VCP will be crushed because it will not last any longer due to the pressure of other countries such as China. Other countries will take over because they allow freedom to thrive for their people. This is why USA is so successful. Hopefully, things will change for the better future in Vietnam.
> 
> Until the VCP start realizing that they are selfish people and what they are doing is just killing the country and themselves then that is when the VCP will change. They can't remain in control forever and they know it. Being a small country, you cannot afford to be this selfish.


you are just brainwashed as far as it can go. West just take the top in the recent 300 years before they lived in a life of barbarians, and mind you no single one in west were democratic country before they get rich. democracy is the result of those developed nation rather than the reason.

From a broad view of the world, the only countries which are near to west in terms of development in the past 100 years are asian 4 little dragons, and they share 2 common chractristics: living under China confucius value and authorian governship when its economy took off. Verifying this @AViet


----------



## JaiMin

AViet said:


> It depends on from what point of view you are looking.
> 
> 1. Education: second best in South East Asia and one of the best in the world, roughly equal to Canada, Germany or Australia.
> 2. Health care: second best in South East Asia, with regards to no. of hospital bed per millions. And although the service quality is not good, the professional level of Vietnamese doctors are among the best in South East Asia, if not the world. Surely better than the kind of Latin America or even East Europe, I believe. Vietnam has some of the highest life expectancy in developing world.
> 3. Political stability: one of the best, if not the best, in South East Asia.
> 4. Poverty reduction: one of the world lowest poverty rate among developing countries.
> 5. No religious or ethnic tensions.
> 6. Manufacturing and exports: increasing fast, while most of the world are decreasing
> 7. Transport and environment: improving, but still bad
> 
> Items 1,2,3, 4 will determine the future and sustainable growth of any country. No.5 is also very important. Come on, give the government some credits it deserves.
> 
> If you are comparing Vietnam with Singapore, then I agree, but with other South East Asian countries...



1st point to be honest, our education lack practical, too much theory and unnecessary subjects. It is mostly focus on doing the test rather than problem solving, communication and evaluation. As the result our students lack social skill. If you talk about primary or secondary education then it is ok but not higher education. Just look at labor market and u can see that. Ofc there is exceptional, like in Ha Noi if u study in Amsterdam then it is not bad at all. But set aside that on IT, Math education sector yes it perform quite reasonable given the amount of capital invested. But u know the Ministry of Education too much focus on " Thành tích" rather than efficiency. Also too much bureaucracy and rigid and lack room to to maneuver. It need to open to private sector and teachers to set syllabus or different syllabus than national ones still OK, let them compete but ofc u still can observe what is teaching right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

AViet said:


> You can say whatever you waft, but coming years will be hard times for any "liberal democracy" government, whether Germany or the US, as China economy will loom large and the authoritarian, Chinese and Vietnamese-style system looks much more attractive than the failed system of liberal democracy to most countries in the world.
> 
> Probably you belong to the privileged group of "yellow flag" Vietnamese, who can say and write whatever nonsense they want, to whom both Vietnamese government and the US government are very tolerant, because you are just a bunch of losers.



Why do you sound like an angry loser? Did I hurt your stupid feelings? you're so sensitive, why don't you cry me a river, little boy. Why are you even bringing in "yellow flag"? It means nothing to me and neither does the Vietnamese flag mean anything to me. You're an uneducated loser in Vietnam with no experience about Western Democracy and how it works. I've lived in Vietnam for 10 years and now in Canada for 22 years. I'm much more qualified to talk about Communism and Democracy than you ignorant loser. I got an Degree in Western University, what do you got? a pathetic brainless scum that talk garbage and nonsense. You're so dumb, you don't even know the difference between watching "Youtube" videos and real life situation happening in the US. That's right because you can't afford to COME TO USA. You rely on bribery and robbery to make a living because you're a coward and afraid to stand up for yourself. Pathetic.

Every Democratic systems are different with different countries. To say Chinese system is the same for Vietnam is complete lunatic. China economy is loom large? you must be drinking acid. If the VIetnamese government think their systems are working fine, then why the hell are they coming to America? you ignorant fool.



pher said:


> you are just brainwashed as far as it can go. West just take the top in the recent 300 years before they lived in a life of barbarians, and mind you no single one in west were democratic country before they get rich. democracy is the result of those developed nation rather than the reason.
> 
> From a broad view of the world, the only countries which are near to west in terms of development in the past 100 years are asian 4 little dragons, and they share 2 common chractristics: living under China confucius value and authorian governship when its economy took off. Verifying this @AViet



brainwashed for what ? I lived in Vietnam for 10 years and was brainwashed by the ignorant Socialist/Communist of Vietnam. What are they even good for? Did the Communist of Vietnam helped my family? helped my education? They DO nothing. And the only reason you are able to talk to me is because of US technology. The US invented the WORLD WIDE WEB AKA INTERNET! Without the US dollars, China is LESS TO INDIA.

Do you even know what the land of freedom is? stop talking crap when you know nothing about America.


----------



## pher

vtnsx said:


> Why do you sound like an angry loser? Did I hurt your stupid feelings? you're so sensitive, why don't you cry me a river, little boy. Why are you even bringing in "yellow flag"? It means nothing to me and neither does the Vietnamese flag mean anything to me. You're an uneducated loser in Vietnam with no experience about Western Democracy and how it works. I've lived in Vietnam for 10 years and now in Canada for 22 years. I'm much more qualified to talk about Communism and Democracy than you ignorant loser. I got an Degree in Western University, what do you got? a pathetic brainless scum that talk garbage and nonsense. You're so dumb, you don't even know the difference between watching "Youtube" videos and real life situation happening in the US. That's right because you can't afford to COME TO USA. You rely on bribery and robbery to make a living because you're a coward and afraid to stand up for yourself. Pathetic.
> 
> Every Democratic systems are different with different countries. To say Chinese system is the same for Vietnam is complete lunatic. China economy is loom large? you must be drinking acid. If the VIetnamese government think their systems are working fine, then why the hell are they coming to America? you ignorant fool.
> 
> 
> 
> brainwashed for what ? I lived in Vietnam for 10 years and was brainwashed by the ignorant Socialist/Communist of Vietnam. What are they even good for? Did the Communist of Vietnam helped my family? helped my education? They DO nothing. And the only reason you are able to talk to me is because of US technology. The US invented the WORLD WIDE WEB AKA INTERNET! Without the US dollars, China is LESS TO INDIA.
> 
> Do you even know what the land of freedom is? stop talking crap when you know nothing about America.


wow, how proud of you speaking in a tone of US citizen although they treated you just like second rate parasite, and you assume everyone will be west-licking as you scums? Mind you I spent 5 years studying and working in US, nothing you can show off in front of me, a pathetic loser considering you even come from a backward country called Canada.

You even dare to bring out west freedom here. It is the west which commited the most atrocious crime in human history, colonizer, slave vendor and drug trafficker, you name it.

As for debt, remember without China's invention of compass and gunpowder, there will be no US in the first place. moron !!!The whole exsistence of America even the whole west's development attributed to China's such invention, so that they could colonized and looting the world, let alone our paper and printing technology made west mass education and technology advancement become possible. Looking for another meaning of mandarin in English, in fact the whole western civil governing system is copied from China, You ignorant imbicile!!!


----------



## AViet

vtnsx said:


> Why do you sound like an angry loser? Did I hurt your stupid feelings? you're so sensitive, why don't you cry me a river, little boy. Why are you even bringing in "yellow flag"? It means nothing to me and neither does the Vietnamese flag mean anything to me. You're an uneducated loser in Vietnam with no experience about Western Democracy and how it works. I've lived in Vietnam for 10 years and now in Canada for 22 years. I'm much more qualified to talk about Communism and Democracy than you ignorant loser. I got an Degree in Western University, what do you got? a pathetic brainless scum that talk garbage and nonsense. You're so dumb, you don't even know the difference between watching "Youtube" videos and real life situation happening in the US. That's right because you can't afford to COME TO USA. You rely on bribery and robbery to make a living because you're a coward and afraid to stand up for yourself. Pathetic.
> 
> Every Democratic systems are different with different countries. To say Chinese system is the same for Vietnam is complete lunatic. China economy is loom large? you must be drinking acid. If the VIetnamese government think their systems are working fine, then why the hell are they coming to America? you ignorant fool.
> 
> 
> 
> brainwashed for what ? I lived in Vietnam for 10 years and was brainwashed by the ignorant Socialist/Communist of Vietnam. What are they even good for? Did the Communist of Vietnam helped my family? helped my education? They DO nothing. And the only reason you are able to talk to me is because of US technology. The US invented the WORLD WIDE WEB AKA INTERNET! Without the US dollars, China is LESS TO INDIA.
> 
> Do you even know what the land of freedom is? stop talking crap when you know nothing about America.



You seem to have lost your mind. Pathetic.


----------



## vtnsx

AViet said:


> You seem to have lost your mind. Pathetic.



When speaking to an ignorant person like you, yes! I do lose my mind. LOL


----------



## Carlosa

*Vietnam's foreign investment surges to over $10 billion in Jan-May*
*http://www.thanhniennews.com/business/vietnams-foreign-investment-surges-to-over-10-billion-in-janmay-62562.html*







Vietnam has been promised US$10.15 billion of foreign direct investment in the first five months this year, up a staggering 136 percent from a year ago, according to new data.

A statement from the Ministry of Investment and Planning said Vietnam licensed 907 new foreign projects worth $7.56 billion. Another $2.59 billion was registered for existing projects.

South Korea remained the top investor among 60 countries and territories by committing another $3.42 billion, or nearly 34 percent of the pledges.

Luxembourg came second with nearly $1.25 billion, followed by Singapore with $907 million.

Manufacturing and processing sectors continued to be the top sector, accounting for 65 percent of the registered funds, followed by information and communication with nearly 13 percent and real estate, 5.3 percent.

Investment worth $5.8 billion was disbursed during the period, which was a 17.2 percent increase from last year.

The FDI sector has been enjoying good business in Vietnam this year. It reported a trade surplus of $9.1 billion in the first five months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Nicole Weers
It was a rare sight - US President Barack Obama sitting on a flimsy plastic stool, having a simple Vietnamese meal in a Hanoi restaurant with celebrity chef Anthony Bourdain.

The US$6 (S$8.25) bun cha meal they shared on Monday (May 23) caused a huge buzz on the Internet, with many taking the opportunity to sing the praises of delicious yet affordable Vietnamese street food.

Since then, the restaurant Bun Cha Huong Lien has experienced a surge in customers, with many flocking to try the dish that has been dubbed "bun cha Obama", according to Tuoitrenews.

The culinary offerings in humble eateries in Vietnamese cities make use of fresh ingredients, spices, herbs and French cooking techniques thanks to their colonial past. The results are delicious meals that are inexpensive and irresistible.

Vietnamese restaurants have now sprung up around the world, and in Singapore, many restaurants and eateries now offer typical dishes like pho and banh mi.

Here are six of the best Vietnamese streets eats and where to go for them in Singapore.


*1. BUN CHA*






Bun cha, a popular Hanoi dish, is pronounced "boon cha", and consists of white rice noodles, herbs and grilled pork. PHOTO: THE NEW PAPER


You can smell this dish even before you see it.

Every city has its own distinctive smell and for the streets of Hanoi, it is the delicious aroma of pork grilling early in the morning.

This quintessential Hanoi dish features marinated pork patties and pork belly grilled over a charcoal fire, perfectly complemented with rice noodles, herbs and a fish sauce broth.

President Obama and Bourdain picked a good spot to have the meal in Hanoi, as the restaurant Bun Cha Huong Lien is a family-style eatery known for having one of the best bun cha in the city.

*Where to go:* Vietnamese chain Wrap & Roll now has an Obama set meal ($12.90) made up of bun cha Hanoi and Vietnamese beer. This promotion is available from May 28 to June 19 at Wrap & Roll ION Orchard, Changi City Point and The Star Vista.

Another place for bun cha is Uncle Ho Tuckshop (100 Pasir Panjang Road 01-04), which serves this scrumptious dish, a house special, at $12.90.


*2. PHO*






Vietnamese pho from Pho Hung in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. PHOTO: ST FILE


When someone mentions Vietnamese food, pho would probably be the first dish that springs to mind.

The word pho actually refers to the rice noodles used in this dish, and the Vietnamese term for rice noodles is banh pho.

A bowl of pho usually consists of a hearty broth, made from boiling beef bones for hours, served with rice noodles, basil leaves, bean sprouts and a meat topping of usually beef slices or beef balls.

*Where to go:* Pho can be found in many Vietnamese restaurants in Singapore, and is the speciality dish of popular Vietnamese chain NamNam ($9-$19.90), Pho Stop ($8.10-$9.50, 72 Tanjong Pagar Road) and Mrs Pho ($7.90-$8.90, 349 Beach Road).


*3. COM TAM*






Sauteed lemongrass pork slices from COMNAM Broken Rice restaurant at Raffles City Shopping Centre at 252 North Bridge Road, #B1-46/47. PHOTO: LES AMIS GROUP


If you want to spice up your meal with something more than just the plain white rice, com tam must be your pick.

The flavourful dish is made with broken rice, which are rice grains that have been fractured during the milling process, making the grains smaller.

A typical bowl of com tam comes with sliced vegetables, fried egg and pork chop, accompanied by Vietnam's renowned fish sauce.

Other variations of this dish include the rice served with lemongrass wagyu beef or prawns.

*Where to go:* Grab a wholesome com tam at Comnam (B1-46/47 Raffles City Shopping Centre), popular for its affordable rice bowls, with prices ranging from $10.90 to $15.


*4. BANH MI*






Banh mi made with freshly baked baguettes, from Vietnamese restaurant Moc Quan. PHOTO: ST FILE


Often fondly described as a Subway sandwich with a Vietnamese twist, the banh mi consists of a baguette - crispy on the outside, soft on the inside - stuffed full with a variety of meat, usually pork, and pickled vegetables such as carrots and cucumbers.

Sauces like mayonnaise, fresh cilantro or chilli are also added as finishing touches to the sandwich.

In Vietnam, banh mi is typically sold at roadside stalls or push carts, making it the perfect choice for those who want something tasty and easy to eat on the go.

*Where to go:* Baguette - The Viet Inspired Deli, located at Marina Bay Link Mall and Hitachi Tower, is famous for its variety of baguettes such as its signature Saigon and Lemongrass Beef Sausage. Prices range from $3.30 to $3.70 for a mini and $6 to $7 for a regular baguette. Sandwich Saigon Cafe (93 East Coast Road) also serves unique banh mi with ingredients such as chicken cheese sausage and fish otah. Prices range from $6.90 to $8.50.


*5. GOI CUON*






Goi cuon, Vietnamese rolls, from Pho Pho Vietnamese Cuisine at Telok Ayer Street. PHOTO: PHO PHO VIETNAMESE CUISINE


For those who have a soft spot for spring rolls or popiah, goi cuon is the dish of choice for you.

This Vietnamese version is made up of fresh greens, rice noodles, pork slices and/or prawns all rolled in a translucent layer of rice paper.

Together with a special dipping sauce, this dish is flavourful and probably healthier for you as the roll is not deep fried.

*Where to go:* Vietnamese chain Wrap & Roll, famous for their Roll-It-Yourself dishes, features this appetizer at the price of $5.90 for two pieces and $11.90 for four pieces.


*6. CA PHE SUA DA*






Legendee, an in-house blend made from coffee beans excreted by wild weasels, using a drip filter, is available at Trung Nguyen Cafe. PHOTO: TRUNG NGUYEN COFFEE


For avid coffee-drinkers, getting a caffeine fix the Vietnamese way is more than just having your brew black or white.

Ca phe sua da literally translates into the three ingredients used to make this exquisite coffee drink - coffee, milk and ice.

The traditional process of making a cup of ca phe sua da involves dripping the rich and aromatic brew through a filter and into a cup containing 2 to 3 tablespoons of sweetened condensed milk.

The filtered coffee is then poured into a cup of ice for a refreshing cold brew that's sweet but with a great caffeine kick.

*Where to go:* For a caffeine buzz the Vietnamese way, head to Trung Nguyen Cafe - Vietnam's equivalent of Starbucks (L1-71, Bay Level, The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands). Prices range from $5 to $16.50 for a hot cup of traditional Vietnamese drip coffee and $5.50 to $17 for the iced version.


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan's ANA Holdings Become Strategic Partner Of Vietnam Airlines*

TOKYO, May 30 (Bernama) -- Japan's ANA Holdings will buy 8.77 per cent of Vietnam Airlines' stake worth US$109 million, becoming the national flag carrier's strategic shareholder under a strategic cooperation deal signed in Tokyo on Saturday, Vietnam News Agency (VNA) reported.

From June 30, Vietnam Airlines and ANA Holdings will launch 30 domestic and 10 international code-share routes.

Frequent passengers are able to accumulate mileages for rewards on code-share flights.

Both sides will also cooperate in check-in procedures, cargo, transport and dining services, aircraft maintenance and other ground services in Vietnam's and Japan's airports.

ANA and its affiliates committed to providing Vietnam Airlines with technical assistance in workforce governance, strategic planning, information technology and training.

As Japan's largest carrier in terms of revenue and passengers, ANA Holdings is the parent company of All Nippon Airways and low-cost airline Vanilla Air. It owns a fleet of 240 planes flying to 88 destinations and serves 47 million passengers each year.

It is also a member of Star Alliance.

-- BERNAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gtiger

vtnsx said:


> Some countries can revolutionize in 5 years!



I'm curious. What country did revolutionize in 5 years? Some countries' economic growth have been miraculous, but they all need much more than 5 years. Take the case of South Korea. The Korean war ended in 1953. After the South Korean government took the plunge and accept investment from the old enemy Japan, its economy grew fast, but it wasn't until the late 1980s that it became an Asian tiger. That's quite remarkable, but that wasn't in 5 years.


----------



## AViet

JaiMin said:


> 1st point to be honest, our education lack practical, too much theory and unnecessary subjects. It is mostly focus on doing the test rather than problem solving, communication and evaluation. As the result our students lack social skill. If you talk about primary or secondary education then it is ok but not higher education. Just look at labor market and u can see that. Ofc there is exceptional, like in Ha Noi if u study in Amsterdam then it is not bad at all. But set aside that on IT, Math education sector yes it perform quite reasonable given the amount of capital invested. But u know the Ministry of Education too much focus on " Thành tích" rather than efficiency. Also too much bureaucracy and rigid and lack room to to maneuver. It need to open to private sector and teachers to set syllabus or different syllabus than national ones still OK, let them compete but ofc u still can observe what is teaching right?



Thank you for your reply and sorry for my late response, as I was not in the mood to talk about this subject.

I did not pass the test to enter Hanoi-Amsterdam in 1988. My brother, who won the third prize in Hanoi Math Olympiad, studied at this school and then Hanoi University of Technology. He is ambitious and now developing many apps, hoping to imitate the success of Nguyễn Hà Đông, who graduated from the same University. (Just joking).

Regarding the quality of education, I do not trust the discussion in media now. Now under me, there are dozens of expats, who hold degree from Leeds, Pensylvania, KIT,...I do not see they outperform our engineers who graduate from Hanoi University of Tech, or even lower-tier technical universities, such as Hanoi university of Industry, Da Nang or Ho Chi Minh university ot Tech. In most cases, they underperform Vietnamese engineers, except in English skill.

Sadly, good English skill is a must to work for foreign companies, which in general pay more generously. Hence currently, people would prefer an Anglo-Saxon degree, whatever it is and regardless of quality, to get a well-paid job in Vietnam.

I am not sure about R&D, but for normal engineering works, I would prefer Vietnamese degree holders, who is more disciplined and generally, know more than engineers who study abroad with English not their mother tongue.

With regards to social subjects, like Finance, history, MBA, etc. I see that most Western degree holder are quite useless when working in Vietnamese environment. Their knowledge are very limited, but having a foreign degree, especially from the US, make them so arrogant that they cannot work well with others.


----------



## AViet

@JaiMin,

Can you see how stupid, arrogant and very idealistic many Western-educated members behave on this forum.
They, without knowledge about dirty history of robbery and plundering of their host country, always talk big about how freedom make the West a land of milk and honey and despise all other achievements of countries like China or Vietnam. And reading comments on Guardian.co.uk, you can see how brainwashed many Westerners are.

Should we have any respect to people who get that kind of education?.

Read the below line:

Western press is worrying free, isn't it? @Spring Onion

"French police force journalists to delete their photos and recordings."
Wow so where is Journalists sans borders?

They always cry on freedom of press in Muslim countries and less developed ones but no voice over this?

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paris-tourism-reeling-from-attacks-protests-with-more-strikes-planned.432902/#ixzz4ALUV8qMC

And in France, they even forbid Muslim women to wear burqa. How free is such kind of society?. China is far more tolerant on that aspect, although their ethnic Muslim are even more dangerous. .

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fadine

AViet said:


> @JaiMin,
> 
> "French police force journalists to delete their photos and recordings."
> Wow so where is Journalists sans borders?
> 
> They always cry on freedom of press in Muslim countries and less developed ones but no voice over this?
> 
> And in France, they even forbid Muslim women to wear burqa. How free is such kind of society?. China is far more tolerant on that aspect, although their ethnic Muslim are even more dangerous. .
> .


China shot and killed a lot of Muslims that do not report to the members of this forum.

There are some Muslim groups including children, not too dangerous, Vietnam borderguard was blind eye, let them to cross the border because they do not want them to be shot dead when be returned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

fadine said:


> *China shot and killed a lot of Muslims*[/B] that do not report to the members of this forum.
> 
> There are some Muslim groups including children, not too dangerous, Vietnam borderguard was blind eye, let them to cross the border because they do not want them to be shot dead when be returned.



Yes, it is true, if they are crime. It happens everywhere in this world. But here, I am talking about religious freedom.

Partly thank to East Asian tradition of tolerance to religions, we have never had any religious wars, and radical members are few. This tradition are still lasting until today. I see that in Vietnam and China, no one is persecuted because he follows some kind of religion, unless he use religion to work against the government. It is different to the West, where people were, until WWII, frequently killed, put in jail or abused because their belief were different with the mass.

I see that this situation is appearing again now, as Western economy going down and people and government need someone to blame.


----------



## JaiMin

AViet said:


> Thank you for your reply and sorry for my late response, as I was not in the mood to talk about this subject.
> 
> I did not pass the test to enter Hanoi-Amsterdam in 1988. My brother, who won the third prize in Hanoi Math Olympiad, studied at this school and then Hanoi University of Technology. He is ambitious and now developing many apps, hoping to imitate the success of Nguyễn Hà Đông, who graduated from the same University. (Just joking).
> 
> Regarding the quality of education, I do not trust the discussion in media now. Now under me, there are dozens of expats, who hold degree from Leeds, Pensylvania, KIT,...I do not see they outperform our engineers who graduate from Hanoi University of Tech, or even lower-tier technical universities, such as Hanoi university of Industry, Da Nang or Ho Chi Minh university ot Tech. In most cases, they underperform Vietnamese engineers, except in English skill.
> 
> Sadly, good English skill is a must to work for foreign companies, which in general pay more generously. Hence currently, people would prefer an Anglo-Saxon degree, whatever it is and regardless of quality, to get a well-paid job in Vietnam.
> 
> I am not sure about R&D, but for normal engineering works, I would prefer Vietnamese degree holders, who is more disciplined and generally, know more than engineers who study abroad with English not their mother tongue.
> 
> With regards to social subjects, like Finance, history, MBA, etc. I see that most Western degree holder are quite useless when working in Vietnamese environment. Their knowledge are very limited, but having a foreign degree, especially from the US, make them so arrogant that they cannot work well with others.



English is not only a must to work in foreign companies, it is crucial for domestic start-up and business to expand to foreign market and acquire capital it need to keep business running. You must know that start-up communities in Vietnam relatively fragile right? And our market also quite small so if they want to expand they need to go oversea, so language play an important role here. Moreover, ASEAN communities is forming and the FTA with Western countries open a opportunities for domestic firm so ofc English will be require even the staff is a bit weaker than is co-ordinate but extra language ability is extra point for him. I don't think you want to stick to domestic market only and eventually lose out in that circumference. It is just Demand and Supply rule

Next our country is export-oriented, which mean we focus more on making stuff to sell oversea, and growth come from consumption and investment oversea (AD=C+I+G+X-M) and government is doing supply side policy to become more attractive place for foreigner and achieve growth that way. In other word depend on foreign market. Like this






About degree stuff, there are many kinds of degree in Western countries and it is judge by institution rather than public sector and as u said not every degree are worth it. Even more different schools use different curriculum and system rather than have national ones like in UK there are Edexcel, Cambridge, AQA,... And then degree sometimes can buy like in many part of the world, but cause it is judge by institution they will be more careful about their reputation and image. But even then many degree holder in VN are useless too, many of them just use relationship, power and money to acquire it from Goverment

R&D cover many aspect not just about engineering.

IDK but i agree with this article:


> *Obama, Perhaps Slyly, Calls Attention to Vietnam’s Brain Drain*
> 
> President Obama told a gathering of young Vietnamese on Wednesday that the country need not worry about losing its most talented people, but then he proceeded to describe conditions for emigration that fit Vietnam perfectly.
> 
> “The places that lose talent, it’s where there’s a lot of corruption,” Mr. Obama said in Ho Chi Minh City at a town-hall style meeting of the Young Southeast Asian Leaders Initiative, a United States-sponsored mentoring program
> 
> Mr. Obama said that people despair of having to pay bribes to start businesses or do the things they want to do, so they leave.
> 
> President Obama holding a town-hall-style meeting with members of the Young Southeast Asian Leaders Initiative in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam, on Wednesday.
> DOUG MILLS / THE NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> Development agencies and businesses say they must pay bribes to Vietnamese officials for anywhere from 20 percent to 50 percent of the cost of a project to get it completed
> 
> Another reason people leave their home countries is environmental issues, Mr. Obama added. “No job is so important that it’s O.K. if your children have asthma and they can’t breathe.”
> 
> The United States Embassy in Hanoi, the capital, recently installed air pollution monitors, and during Mr. Obama’s speech, the level of the most dangerous particles in Hanoi was 158, which is considered unhealthy. High pollution levels substantially increase the risk that children grow up with asthma and weakened lungs. Heavy pollution also increases the risk of heart attacks and strokes in adults.
> 
> Mr. Obama said that countries with poor education systems tend to lose talent. Vietnam’s higher education system is considered poor, and many Vietnamese go abroad in search of a better education. More than 125,000 Vietnamese studied abroad in 2013, with more than 19,000 going to the United States. As part of efforts to improve Vietnam’s education system, the United States is supporting the creation of Fulbright University Vietnam.
> 
> 
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 2:33
> Vietnamese Singer Raps for Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video President Obama completed his trip to Vietnam with a town hall meeting in Ho Chi Minh City on Wednesday, in which he discussed rap music with Suboi, a local artist.
> It was most likely intentional that Mr. Obama’s reasons for countries losing their most talented people were such a close match for Vietnam. During his three-day trip, which ended Wednesday, the president had sought to prod Vietnam’s authoritarian Communist government into loosening its grip.
> 
> Mr. Obama also called on Hang Lam Trang Anh, a young rapper known as Suboi who has performed at the Austin, Tex., music and technology event South by Southwest. She said that “as an artist we have a lot to say.”
> 
> “I want to know how important it is for a nation to really help and promote their art and culture,” Ms. Hang Lam said.
> 
> Mr. Obama asked her to rap and even provided a brief beat by aspirating into the microphone. Ms. Hang Lam obliged in Vietnamese, and Mr. Obama asked what she had rapped about.
> 
> “I was just talking about some people having a lot of money, having big houses, but actually are they really happy,” she said.
> 
> Mr. Obama also promised that his commitment to mentoring programs would continue no matter who succeeds him, even if he has to support such efforts through his own philanthropy.
> 
> “If you ask me what I’m most excited about in terms of my legacy 20 years from now, I would feel really good if I see 10,000 or 20,000 or 50,000 young leaders who are now taking over governments and businesses and nonprofit organizations,” he said. “If I can help facilitate that, that would be something I’d be very proud of.”
> 
> The president then headed to Shima, Japan, where he met with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe ahead of Group of 7 meetings.
> 
> Mr. Obama said he would use his visit to Hiroshima on Friday to reflect on the suffering caused by war. Mr. Abe said he had “no specific plans” to reciprocate the gesture by visiting Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Correction: May 26, 2016
> An earlier version of this article misstated part of the given name of the rapper known as Suboi at one point. As noted correctly elsewhere in the article, she is Hang Lam Trang Anh, not Ang. The article also referred to her incorrectly. She is Ms. Hang Lam, not Ms. Anh.



If you know the Bloom's Taxonomy, most of school in VN deliver 2nd layer at best, moreover i already mention that just look at the macro level in labor market in our country, education on higher level is not perform really good and some stuff learn at school are not really crucial in real life for everybody, i mean the political stuff.





The Guardian is only small group of UK population and they should be able to express their opinion. Western press can be manipulated too but the issue is that there are many different kind of press target at different segment in market and many are not state-owned and generally they are not strictly block opposition press or opinion to the mass. And you should know that there are many groups with different ideas what is best for their own, matter of choice. Also generally in Western countries like UK, they let student choose their range of subjects they want to study at year 7 or 9 and not every subject are compulsory except math and english till year 11 so it is expected some whom not interested in history and geography to be ignorant

MB we should ask other VN mem too? @BoQ77, @Viet , @Carlosa , @William Hung



> *Vietnam’s Evolving Role in US Asia Strategy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama began his three-day visit to Vietnam on May 22. This visit is believed to have given an edge to Vietnam in the South China Sea disputes as part of the larger confrontation between the United States and China. As another article in _The Diplomat_ put it, “Vietnam stands to benefit from the competing interests of the superpowers vying for control of the South China Sea.”
> 
> However, the reality is more complex. It must not be forgotten that Vietnam and the United States used to be enemies during the infamous Vietnam War. Only in 1995, 20 years after Vietnam’s independence, were relations between two nations officially normalized with President Bill Clinton’s visit to Vietnam. The Vietnam war exerted such significant impacts on both countries that the recent rapprochement has been phenomenal. The improvement in relations could only happen because the United States has developed a new strategy, the so-called “Pivot (or Rebalance) to Asia.”
> 
> It is, therefore, important to reassess the position of Vietnam in the United States’ overall strategy in the region.
> 
> *Vietnam in U.S. Containment Policy*
> 
> For Washington, the war in Vietnam was seen as the key to prevent the “domino effect” of communism. This theory speculated that, should one country in a region fall under the influence of communism, the neighboring countries would subsequently follow suit, like dominoes toppling one after another. As a result, the Vietnam War was considered a legitimate intervention by the United States to prevent the communist takeover of South Vietnam and subsequently Southeast Asian countries. U.S. involvement in South Vietnam was part and parcel for the U.S. Cold War containment policy.
> 
> Vietnam was turned into a proxy battlefield, where North Vietnam was supported by the communist bloc of the Soviet Union and China, and South Vietnam was supported by the United States. At the time of Vietnam War, Vietnam was a young independent country, gaining independence in 1945 only to be interrupted again by the French in 1946, and then having to continue the war for unification without any break after the Geneva conference in 1954. Vietnam in the 21st century is a politically stable country with positive economic development. Vietnam is a dedicated member of ASEAN and has established a wide network of diplomatic and economic relations around the world. Being geographically next to China, possessing an organic connection with Chinese and ASEAN economies, and appearing as one the two strongest claimants of territory in South China Sea, Vietnam holds a strategic position if the United States has the intention to contain China.
> 
> Thus, Vietnam has again become a vital element in the new U.S. containment policy at three levels. At the economic level, Vietnam is included in the Trans-Pacific Partnership, a macro free trade agreement, which intentionally leaves out China. At the diplomatic level, Vietnam is important in supporting the Philippines’ arbitration case against China regarding the disputes in the South China Sea and for emphasizing the cooperation of ASEAN countries as a legitimate regional forum. At the level of military containment, the United States has recently lifted the arms embargo on Vietnamand increased financial support for Hanoi’s maritime self-development. The fact that Vietnam is the only country involved in U.S. containment policy at all three levels (the Philippines, for example, is not included in TPP and Japan is not within ASEAN or involved in the legal case against China) shows the importance of Vietnam in the new U.S. containment policy, which is a great evolution from its unfavorable position during Vietnam War.
> 
> *From U.S. Enemy to U.S. Strategic Partner*
> 
> The first striking evolution of Vietnam’s position in the U.S. containment policy was the upgrade of Vietnam’s status from being Washington’s enemy to a strategic partner.
> 
> During the Vietnam War, Vietnam was targeted by the United States as a key to stop the “domino effect” of communism in Southeast Asia. Vietnam went through a deadly and destructive war with the Americans to achieve unification of the country. The country became well-known worldwide for being able to resist the advanced, high-tech power of the United States, and thereby completely shook Washington’s foreign policy with the so-called Vietnam syndrome.
> 
> However, in the 21st century, the position has changed dramatically. After the increasing aggression of Chinese claims in the South China Sea, the U.S. made a decisive decision to partially lift the arms embargo which had been imposed on Vietnam since 1984. Furthermore, Vietnam is also included in Washington’s new Southeast Asia Maritime Security Initiative, which aims to upgrade the ability of eight ASEAN countries to manage maritime challenges in the South China Sea.
> 
> Most remarkably, Vietnam is included in the Trans-Pacific Partnership, the U.S. answer to the Chinese initiative of “One Belt, One Road.” TPP is considered by some as an obvious attempt by the United States to contain China, due to the agreement’s deliberate omission of China despite its important role in trans-Pacific trade. The absence of Philippines in the list of TPP partners is also noticeable. While the Philippines is Washington’s close ally in ASEAN, with a defense treaty obligating the U.S. to protect the Philippines in case of attack, Manila is not included in TPP – but Hanoi is. This very fact shows that Vietnam is becoming more essential in the U.S. containment strategy for China.
> 
> *From Passive Involvement to Active Partnership*
> 
> Part of the reason for this change is that Vietnam enjoys a more independent position in the South China Sea disputes than it had in the Vietnam War. Back then, Vietnam was a small, newly-independent country, with few resources to manage the war with a U.S.-supported South Vietnam. The target of U.S. containment policy at the time was the Soviet Union and communism.
> 
> However, the United States allied with China to take advantage of the crack in the communist bloc, changing the structure of U.S.-Soviet-China relations. In the early 1970s, tension between two big communist states created the opportunity for the United States to intervene. The so-called “opening to China” process started after President Richard Nixon’s trip to China in 1972, greatly improving the diplomatic relations between the U.S. and China.
> 
> At that point, the United States could negotiate with China, persuading Beijing to limit support for Vietnam and the Soviet-Vietnam link. In the first negotiations between the United States and the People’s Republic of China, the Vietnam War was one of the two important topics discussed, along the Taiwan question, as Henry Kissinger noted in _On China. _
> 
> Vietnam was turned into a bargaining chip and the triangle of U.S.-China-Vietnam relations became a key in U.S. containment policy. In that triangle, Vietnam was the most vulnerable. The United States wanted to take advantage of diplomatic opening with China to quickly finish the Vietnam War, while China wanted to use Vietnam to bargain and gain more standing in U.S.-China cooperation against the Soviet Union.
> 
> South Vietnam, or the Republic of Vietnam, was directly supported by the United States – but despite that close relationship, Washington forbade the South Vietnam government from bombing the PRC when China took control of the Paracel Islands in the South China Sea. And China was ready to reduce support for Vietnam, like it did in the 1970s, if it was beneficial for U.S.-China relations against the Soviet Union. Vietnam was stuck in the middle, used as bargaining chips by big powers. Vietnam at the time had little means to decide its own destiny.
> 
> However, in the South China Sea dispute today, as an independent state, Vietnam has more space to develop its own position. That is not to say that Vietnam is completely independent from the influence of the United States or China. However, Vietnam can to some extent manage the level of cooperation and relations. For example, after peaking disputes in South China Sea, the Chinese government always has to follow up with diplomatic visits and attempts to reconnect relations. Xi Jinping visited Vietnam in October 2015, at a very sensitive point in their relationship. Though more symbolic than substantive, Xi’s visit showed that China did not want Vietnam to completely drift away from Beijing. On the other hand, Vietnam can also actively initiate and encourage military and political advances with India, Japan, and the United States to balance the relation with China.
> 
> *From a Bipolar to a Multipolar World*
> 
> The way Vietnam perceives itself in international relations, especially in the U.S-China-Vietnam triangle, dramatically affectsthe position of Vietnam in U.S. containment policy. In the past, the world was bipolar. Vietnam chose to be in the communist bloc and subsequently fell into a proxy war with the United States. There was no middle ground; Vietnam could not simultaneously ally with the Soviet Union and the United States.
> 
> That power structure has changed. The new world is multipolar. U.S. hegemony has been undergoing a considerable decline relative to new emerging powers such as China, Japan, Australia, Germany, India, and so on. In the new world order, Vietnam has the chance to choose a variety of alliances and avoid falling into direct confrontation with either the United States or China.
> 
> Undoubtedly, Vietnam could have chosen to side completely with the United States, like Japan and the Philippines. However, Vietnam decided to commit to a more flexible position. Vietnam cautiously avoided a direct confrontation with China by not following the Philippines in taking Beijing to court for violations in the South China Sea. Obviously, there is pressure from China for Vietnam not to join the Philippines’ case, but Vietnam was also aware that a court case would not work in favor of its geopolitical position. Vietnam prefers a balance between the United States and China rather than making straightforward commitments with either of the two superpowers.
> 
> Rather than totally allying with big powers like Russia, China, or the United States, Vietnam is simultaneously trying to enhance cooperation with many countries, such as Russia, Japan, India, and Australia. Many scholars give ASEAN special attention as Vietnam’s most favored form of balancing or containing China. While the future cooperation of ASEAN to speak as one voice on the South China Sea issue remains doubtful, ASEAN is expected to provide the most legitimate power and commitment for ensuring conduct in the South China Sea. Such a multi-dimensional outlook offers Vietnam more space and flexibility to partly form its own position and while keeping its importance in the U.S. containment policy centered on the South China Sea dispute.
> 
> *What Next for Vietnam?*
> 
> Self-development is the only way for Vietnam to insulate itself from the influence of major powers’ clash.
> 
> Vietnam is a small country stuck in the middle of confrontations by superpowers — in the past between the United States and USSR, and currently between the United States and China. Vietnam’s geopolitical position shaped the fate of the country as relates to U.S. containment policy in both the Cold War and today’s South China Sea dispute. In the 21st century, Vietnam has again become an element in U.S. containment against China.
> 
> However, this time around Vietnam has been quite flexible in adjusting its position in the U.S. containment strategy. Vietnam’s foreign policy on the South China Sea issue is an example of the evolution of an independent and pragmatic state. Being China’s neighbor, but with a long history of fighting against Chinese influence, pushes Vietnam into an extreme dilemma. On one hand, resisting China is the core of Vietnamese identity and nationalism; it is almost impossible for Vietnam to submit to Chinese supremacy and bandwagon with China. The two sides’ cooperation under the communist bloc already marked the best period in Vietnam-China relations. On the other hand, bordering China does not leave Vietnam the chance to ignore Chinese power and completely commit to a strategic partnership with the United States. After the liberation of 1975, Vietnam has always tried to balance relations between the U.S. and China, being careful not to anger China by over-intimate dialogues with the Americans.
> 
> Given the interdependence in the new world order, Vietnam cannot expect any committed support such as it received from the Soviet Union. The best position for Vietnam in the U.S. containment policy up till now is to stay flexible, multilateral, and independent. However, such a strategy is not sustainable.
> 
> Already, Vietnam is struggling to balance relations with China and the United States, in addition to being on the verge of losing its claimed territory in the South China Sea. Developing its economy and improving Vietnam’s internal situation is the only sustainable method for having a position in the South China Sea dispute. Otherwise, Vietnam will again lie at the mercy of the great powers’ game.
> 
> _Linh Tong is a research assistant at ADA University._



@vtnsx
If VN govt serious for reform then by 2035 standard of living can be same as S.Korean in 2000's. You can read from WB . It is impossible to revolutionize in 5 years. Afterall Vietnam is late-comer in global development of economy and matter worse many of leaders during 1980's don't have many knowledge how to run economy, just search for Tố Hữu, a poet doing stuff about taxation, u can expect what is the consequence. Also many people in position in govt don't attain it by their capacity but rather by connection and relationship (chủ nghĩa thân hữu). And war in VN end like in late 1980's so it is expected left behind S.korea where war ended during 1950's and they not face much destruction and consequence of war like our

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

bros, though finishing my study in economics and communications I become a bit too lazy to comment on this thread. I rather concentrate on military thread to keep active and silent readers informed. and as bonus, as well, for readers of a certain country in the north.

but anyway, a good news: a highspeed rail connecting Saigon-Hanoi is coming. feasibility is expected to be complete in 2018. work on the rail starts in 2020. technology, funds and expertise most likely come from Japan, Korea and Germany.

http://www.vneconomictimes.com/article/business/siemens-eyes-north-south-high-speed-railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

gtiger said:


> I'm curious. What country did revolutionize in 5 years? Some countries' economic growth have been miraculous, but they all need much more than 5 years. Take the case of South Korea. The Korean war ended in 1953. After the South Korean government took the plunge and accept investment from the old enemy Japan, its economy grew fast, but it wasn't until the late 1980s that it became an Asian tiger. That's quite remarkable, but that wasn't in 5 years.



If you are curious, then google it.


JaiMin said:


> English is not only a must to work in foreign companies, it is crucial for domestic start-up and business to expand to foreign market and acquire capital it need to keep business running. You must know that start-up communities in Vietnam relatively fragile right? And our market also quite small so if they want to expand they need to go oversea, so language play an important role here. Moreover, ASEAN communities is forming and the FTA with Western countries open a opportunities for domestic firm so ofc English will be require even the staff is a bit weaker than is co-ordinate but extra language ability is extra point for him. I don't think you want to stick to domestic market only and eventually lose out in that circumference. It is just Demand and Supply rule
> 
> Next our country is export-oriented, which mean we focus more on making stuff to sell oversea, and growth come from consumption and investment oversea (AD=C+I+G+X-M) and government is doing supply side policy to become more attractive place for foreigner and achieve growth that way. In other word depend on foreign market. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About degree stuff, there are many kinds of degree in Western countries and it is judge by institution rather than public sector and as u said not every degree are worth it. Even more different schools use different curriculum and system rather than have national ones like in UK there are Edexcel, Cambridge, AQA,... And then degree sometimes can buy like in many part of the world, but cause it is judge by institution they will be more careful about there reputation and image. But even then many degree holder in VN are useless too, many of them just use relationship, power and money to acquire it from Goverment
> 
> R&D cover many aspect not just about engineering.
> 
> IDK but i agree with this article:
> 
> 
> If you know the Bloom's Taxonomy, most of school in VN deliver 2nd layer at best, moreover i already mention that just look at the macro level in labor market in our country, education on higher level is not perform really good and some stuff learn at school are not really crucial in real life for everybody, i mean the political stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Guardian is only small group of UK population and they should be able to express their opinion. Western press can be manipulated too but the issue is that there are many different kind of press target at different segment in market and many are not state-owned and generally they are not strictly block opposition press or opinion to the mass. And you should know that there are many groups with different ideas what is best for their own, matter of choice. Also generally in Western countries like UK, they let student choose their range of subjects they want to study at year 7 or 9 and not every subject are compulsory except math and english till year 11 so it is expected some whom not interested in history and geography to be ignorant
> 
> MB we should ask other VN mem too? @BoQ77, @Viet , @Carlosa , @William Hung
> 
> 
> 
> @vtnsx
> If VN govt serious for reform then by 2035 standard of living can be same as S.Korean in 2000's. You can read from WB . It is impossible to revolutionize in 5 years. Afterall Vietnam is late-comer in global development of economy and matter worse many of leaders during 1980's don't have many knowledge how to run economy, just search for Tố Hữu, a poet doing stuff about taxation, u can expect what is the consequence. Also many people in position in govt don't attain it by their capacity but rather by connection and relationship (chủ nghĩa thân hữu). And war in VN end like in late 1980's so it is expected left behind S.korea where war ended during 1950's and they not face much destruction and consequence of war like our



I never said it was possible for Vietnam at current state. I said revolutionizing a country is possible within 5 years. It can be done.

Vietnam is never late. What is stopping Vietnam from growing is limited knowledge and planning from the top. The science & engineering are here and the tools & technology are here and available.

They can start building cars, planes, jets, rockets today. What's stopping these from happening? The people in power who are afraid to lose power. Also, bribes and corruption.

Rewards to top guys to lead projects who get things done.

In regards to reform a country. You can reform a country when you got the top people of the country to sit down and analyze every single details and aspect at every single levels to determine who is responsible for what and the person who is responsible for something has to be supervised by someone who is then being supervised by someone else, etc, etc. The system has to form a loop and this loop has to be balanced for it to function properly.

For example, a copyright has to be protected by law. The law has to be protected by the constitution. The constitution has to be in check by public (media, magazine, social media, etc). The constitutions are created by the government (whose responsibility should only be supporting the improvement of the constitution) and it has to be protected & monitored for any descriptiveness from the government by the public.


----------



## Carlosa

AViet said:


> @JaiMin,
> 
> Can you see how stupid, arrogant and very idealistic many Western-educated members behave on this forum.
> They, without knowledge about dirty history of robbery and plundering of their host country, always talk big about how freedom make the West a land of milk and honey and despise all other achievements of countries like China or Vietnam. And reading comments on Guardian.co.uk, you can see how brainwashed many Westerners are.
> 
> Should we have any respect to people who get that kind of education?.
> 
> Read the below line:
> 
> Western press is worrying free, isn't it? @Spring Onion
> 
> "French police force journalists to delete their photos and recordings."
> Wow so where is Journalists sans borders?
> 
> They always cry on freedom of press in Muslim countries and less developed ones but no voice over this?
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paris-tourism-reeling-from-attacks-protests-with-more-strikes-planned.432902/#ixzz4ALUV8qMC
> 
> And in France, they even forbid Muslim women to wear burqa. How free is such kind of society?. China is far more tolerant on that aspect, although their ethnic Muslim are even more dangerous. .
> 
> .



To give a foreigner's perspective, I would say first of all, lets not generalize too much, such as westerners are / think this way or that way because we are all different. There is a bit of everything everywhere, the good, the bad and everything in between.

It is true that some westerners in Vietnam act in an arrogant way, I would even say mainly from a certain country, but it can also be anybody.

Its also true that many things are overrated in western countries, all countries and cultures have their pros and cons, some are better at some things, some are better at others.

Myself, I don't agree with the so called mainstream media, they do brainwash most people in many aspects, particularly politics.

It is well know in USA that the brightest students are usually Asian.

Again, each country / culture has its own bright spots and no country / culture is best on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Let's put shame aside, copy what Japanese have.
Just like What South Korea ever copied, including the school books from Japan, the morning stretching exercises.

To admit, VCP Leaders restrict the development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Carlosa said:


> To give a foreigner's perspective, I would say first of all, lets not generalize too much, such as westerners are / think this way or that way because we are all different. There is a bit of everything everywhere, the good, the bad and everything in between.
> 
> It is true that some westerners in Vietnam act in an arrogant way, I would even say mainly from a certain country, but it can also be anybody.
> 
> .



In the North of Vietnam, generally westerners behave themselves very well, unlike when they are in other South East Asian countries. I think they know the history well.

Here I mean the arrogant attitude of some Western-educated Vietnamese or Vietnamese American.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

AViet said:


> In the North of Vietnam, generally westerners behave themselves very well, unlike when they are in other South East Asian countries. I think they know the history well.
> 
> Here I mean the arrogant attitude of some Western-educated Vietnamese or Vietnamese American.



Ah ok, got it man.


----------



## Carlosa

vtnsx said:


> If you are curious, then google it.
> 
> 
> I never said it was possible for Vietnam at current state. I said revolutionizing a country is possible within 5 years. It can be done.
> 
> Vietnam is never late. What is stopping Vietnam from growing is limited knowledge and planning from the top. The science & engineering are here and the tools & technology are here and available.
> 
> They can start building cars, planes, jets, rockets today. What's stopping these from happening? The people in power who are afraid to lose power. Also, bribes and corruption.
> 
> Rewards to top guys to lead projects who get things done.
> 
> In regards to reform a country. You can reform a country when you got the top people of the country to sit down and analyze every single details and aspect at every single levels to determine who is responsible for what and the person who is responsible for something has to be supervised by someone who is then being supervised by someone else, etc, etc. The system has to form a loop and this loop has to be balanced for it to function properly.
> 
> For example, a copyright has to be protected by law. The law has to be protected by the constitution. The constitution has to be in check by public (media, magazine, social media, etc). The constitutions are created by the government (whose responsibility should only be supporting the improvement of the constitution) and it has to be protected & monitored for any descriptiveness from the government by the public.



In my view, Vietnam and Vietnamese have a lot of potential, but that potential runs against a wall, a wall of incompetent / corrupted bureaucrats that somehow always manage to make things difficult for everybody. I don't see that problem going away anytime soon.


----------



## vtnsx

Carlosa said:


> In my view, Vietnam and Vietnamese have a lot of potential, but that potential runs against a wall, a wall of incompetent / corrupted bureaucrats that somehow always manage to make things difficult for everybody. I don't see that problem going away anytime soon.



I just wish/pray that these top officials have disease and heart attack so they can die sooner. I pray everyday for that day to happen bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

vtnsx said:


> I just wish/pray that these top officials have disease and heart attack so they can die sooner. I pray everyday for that day to happen bro.



These people are a cancer man, really a cancer, the tumor grows and spreads until the whole country is infected and people are powerless to do anything about it. Remove that cancer and Vietnam jumps to the top of the charts in Asia in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

JaiMin said:


> English is not only a must to work in foreign companies, it is crucial for domestic start-up and business to expand to foreign market and acquire capital it need to keep business running. You must know that start-up communities in Vietnam relatively fragile right? And our market also quite small so if they want to expand they need to go oversea, so language play an important role here. Moreover, ASEAN communities is forming and the FTA with Western countries open a opportunities for domestic firm so ofc English will be require even the staff is a bit weaker than is co-ordinate but extra language ability is extra point for him. I don't think you want to stick to domestic market only and eventually lose out in that circumference. It is just Demand and Supply rule
> 
> Next our country is export-oriented, which mean we focus more on making stuff to sell oversea, and growth come from consumption and investment oversea (AD=C+I+G+X-M) and government is doing supply side policy to become more attractive place for foreigner and achieve growth that way. In other word depend on foreign market. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About degree stuff, there are many kinds of degree in Western countries and it is judge by institution rather than public sector and as u said not every degree are worth it. Even more different schools use different curriculum and system rather than have national ones like in UK there are Edexcel, Cambridge, AQA,... And then degree sometimes can buy like in many part of the world, but cause it is judge by institution they will be more careful about there reputation and image. But even then many degree holder in VN are useless too, many of them just use relationship, power and money to acquire it from Goverment
> 
> R&D cover many aspect not just about engineering.
> 
> IDK but i agree with this article:
> 
> 
> If you know the Bloom's Taxonomy, most of school in VN deliver 2nd layer at best, moreover i already mention that just look at the macro level in labor market in our country, education on higher level is not perform really good and some stuff learn at school are not really crucial in real life for everybody, i mean the political stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Guardian is only small group of UK population and they should be able to express their opinion. Western press can be manipulated too but the issue is that there are many different kind of press target at different segment in market and many are not state-owned and generally they are not strictly block opposition press or opinion to the mass. And you should know that there are many groups with different ideas what is best for their own, matter of choice. Also generally in Western countries like UK, they let student choose their range of subjects they want to study at year 7 or 9 and not every subject are compulsory except math and english till year 11 so it is expected some whom not interested in history and geography to be ignorant
> 
> MB we should ask other VN mem too? @BoQ77, @Viet , @Carlosa , @William Hung
> 
> 
> 
> @vtnsx
> If VN govt serious for reform then by 2035 standard of living can be same as S.Korean in 2000's. You can read from WB . It is impossible to revolutionize in 5 years. Afterall Vietnam is late-comer in global development of economy and matter worse many of leaders during 1980's don't have many knowledge how to run economy, just search for Tố Hữu, a poet doing stuff about taxation, u can expect what is the consequence. Also many people in position in govt don't attain it by their capacity but rather by connection and relationship (chủ nghĩa thân hữu). And war in VN end like in late 1980's so it is expected left behind S.korea where war ended during 1950's and they not face much destruction and consequence of war like our



I agree with you brother.

But I’m not sure if I should comment in this thread, I find AViet a very funny and strange member and not sure if I should take him seriously. Nearly all of his posts are about praising the confucian/east asian/chinese culture and attacking western or other cultures, even when the topic is only about military equipments, geopolitics, education, etc. This thread is only for VN’s economy but he still managed to use it to praise chinese/confucian culture haha.

Its not strange if a Vietnamese praise confucian/chinese culture because I have seen Viets who are like that. Its also not strange if a Vietnamese hate the west because I have seen Viets who hate the west. But I find it strange for this AViet member to also attack India like the Chinese do and talk like VN is better than India. For example, VN has absolutely nothing on the same level as Indian Institutes of Technology, not even close! Our scientific output (e.g. science academic publishing or patents registering) is nowhere near the level of India, ours is low by world’s average. Yet AViet still claimed that our domestic PhDs and education is one of the best in the world. So I’m not sure if I should take him seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gtiger

vtnsx said:


> If you are curious, then google it.



No. You stated that, and I gave the case of South Korea as counter-example of a remarkably successful country that took 60 years to get where it is now. There is no 5-year shortcut. It took the USA 40 years to get to a stage where it no longer be burdened by debts incurred during the American Revolution. If you have proof, please give it, at least a link that I can read.


----------



## AViet

William Hung said:


> I agree with you brother.
> 
> But I’m not sure if I should comment in this thread, I find AViet a very funny and strange member and not sure if I should take him seriously. Nearly all of his posts are about praising the confucian/east asian/chinese culture and attacking western or other cultures, even when the topic is only about military equipments, geopolitics, education, etc. This thread is only for VN’s economy but he still managed to use it to praise chinese/confucian culture haha.
> 
> Its not strange if a Vietnamese praise confucian/chinese culture because I have seen Viets who are like that. Its also not strange if a Vietnamese hate the west because I have seen Viets who hate the west. But I find it strange for this AViet member to also attack India like the Chinese do and talk like VN is better than India. For example, VN has absolutely nothing on the same level as Indian Institutes of Technology, not even close! Our scientific output (e.g. science academic publishing or patents registering) is nowhere near the level of India, ours is low by world’s average. Yet AViet still claimed that our domestic PhDs and education is one of the best in the world. So I’m not sure if I should take him seriously.



You are one of the few members of the Vietnamese American forumers which I find rational, otherwise I will not answer such personal attack.

You, in the West, believe that government and institutions are the most decisive factors to the future of a country. That's why you continuously talk about democracy, freedom of media and so on, also in this thread.

However, my belief, which is rooted from "How to build a nation" of Lee Guan Yew, is the quality of people, not institutions, is the most decisive factor to the future of a country, that's why I continuously talk about East Asian / Confucious culture and so on in this thread. Is it any different to your action?

Regarding Indian, you are living in the US and possibly you are working with the top crème of Indian, hence we have different opinions. You may not know that in Vietnam, in a meeting of a very big economic sector, the speaker, who is in a high position in trade, openly says that trade with any Indian companies should be avoided, because they are never honest in payment and delivery terms.

Despite all the bad mouthing about China, if you are in Vietnam, you will see that trade with them only increase year-on-year, and the share of trade with China increase too.

Regarding education, 2015 OECD report says that Vietnam rank 12th worldwide. You should not pick some successful Indian, mostly oversea Indian, in a mass of 1.2 billions, to prove your point. India, Pakistan and Egypt etc. all have received Nobel prize in physics, but Korea, Taiwan, China (except oversea Chinese) never have. Do you mean that quality of education in those countries behind India or Pakistan too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vtnsx

William Hung said:


> I agree with you brother.
> 
> But I’m not sure if I should comment in this thread, I find AViet a very funny and strange member and not sure if I should take him seriously. Nearly all of his posts are about praising the confucian/east asian/chinese culture and attacking western or other cultures, even when the topic is only about military equipments, geopolitics, education, etc. This thread is only for VN’s economy but he still managed to use it to praise chinese/confucian culture haha.
> 
> Its not strange if a Vietnamese praise confucian/chinese culture because I have seen Viets who are like that. Its also not strange if a Vietnamese hate the west because I have seen Viets who hate the west. But I find it strange for this AViet member to also attack India like the Chinese do and talk like VN is better than India. For example, VN has absolutely nothing on the same level as Indian Institutes of Technology, not even close! Our scientific output (e.g. science academic publishing or patents registering) is nowhere near the level of India, ours is low by world’s average. Yet AViet still claimed that our domestic PhDs and education is one of the best in the world. So I’m not sure if I should take him seriously.



AViet is a halfer just like Huan. But both are brainwashed and uneducated in the real world. I'm not talking about Education through school.



gtiger said:


> No. You stated that, and I gave the case of South Korea as counter-example of a remarkably successful country that took 60 years to get where it is now. There is no 5-year shortcut. It took the USA 40 years to get to a stage where it no longer be burdened by debts incurred during the American Revolution. If you have proof, please give it, at least a link that I can read.



Russia.


----------



## William Hung

AViet said:


> You are one of the few members of the Vietnamese American forumers which I find rational, otherwise I will not answer such personal attack.
> 
> You, in the West, believe that government and institutions are the most decisive factors to the future of a country. That's why you continuously talk about democracy, freedom of media and so on, also in this thread.
> 
> However, my belief, which is rooted from "How to build a nation" of Lee Guan Yew, is the quality of people, not institutions, is the most decisive factor to the future of a country, that's why I continuously talk about East Asian / Confucious culture and so on in this thread. Is it any different to your action?
> 
> Regarding Indian, you are living in the US and possibly you are working with the top crème of Indian, hence we have different opinions. You may not know that in Vietnam, in a meeting of a very big economic sector, the speaker, who is in a high position in trade, openly says that trade with any Indian companies should be avoided, because they are never honest in payment and delivery terms.
> 
> Despite all the bad mouthing about China, if you are in Vietnam, you will see that trade with them only increase year-on-year, and the share of trade with China increase too.
> 
> Regarding education, 2015 OECD report says that Vietnam rank 12th worldwide. You should not pick some successful Indian, mostly oversea Indian, in a mass of 1.2 billions, to prove your point. India, Pakistan and Egypt etc. all have received Nobel prize in physics, but Korea, Taiwan, China (except oversea Chinese) never have. Do you mean that quality of education in those countries behind India or Pakistan too?



Sorry but I have to respectfully say that you have poor analytical skills. I am *not* a vietnamese-american and I don’t live in the US. I have never claimed to be one so I don’t know how you have made that conclusion about me. Just by reading that comment alone, I can already tell you have poor judgement and analytical skills.

As for the problems about VN, I have already said it is a waste of time to discuss it here, but I’ll make one comment: you praise the so-called “confucius”/chinese culture of vn and china but that is one of the biggest problem for VN today. For example the problem of corruption, that is not just the problem of govt or politicians but a problem of the mainstream viet culture. The normal people are also involved in corruption, not just the leaders. Change the leaders and the replacements will also be corrupt and cheat. Change the govt and the next one will also be corrupt. Take vietnamese people away from VN and put them in a new developed country, and most of those viet will also be corrupt and cheat! Why do you think the Vietnamese community in Australia, Canada, UK have a bad reputation of being involved in marijuana/drug dealers, criminal activity, cheating the welfare system, etc.? because there are big problems with Vietnamese culture. Most just love to cheat and be corrupt.

Here is a video clip of chinese tourists in a thai hotel buffet, this is your beloved so-called “confucius”/chinese *culture*:

[video]




[/video]

Wow look at that, what a civilised culture!! Fighting over food like animal. This is the greatest culture in the world according to you? The video describe it right: sleazy, greedy + no manners. But I will change it to sleazy, greedy, unconsiderate to other people. And if you think carefully, the recent VN food safety scandal is caused by this same cultural problem: the traders being sleazy, greedy and unconsiderate to other people! And its no surprise that China have also these food scandals.

So its funny to always see you praise about the so-called “confucius”/chinese culture when in fact it is that exact culture that is actually a big problem. The sooner those Vietnamese gets rid of that “confucius”/chinese culture, the better. And don’t try to associate Singaporean/Korean culture with that kind of culture from mainland China, I know some Singaporean/Korean who would be offended by that.

As for your comment about VN 12th rank in education, that is only a ranking based on assessments for 15 year old kids. Check the much more important rankings for academic scientific research publishing or patents registration, VN is ranked low on that. You place the importance of 15 year old kids test but ignored the importance of university level education, that is a poor analysis.


----------



## Carlosa

AViet said:


> You are one of the few members of the Vietnamese American forumers which I find rational, otherwise I will not answer such personal attack.
> 
> You, in the West, believe that government and institutions are the most decisive factors to the future of a country. That's why you continuously talk about democracy, freedom of media and so on, also in this thread.
> 
> However, my belief, which is rooted from "How to build a nation" of Lee Guan Yew, is the quality of people, not institutions, is the most decisive factor to the future of a country, that's why I continuously talk about East Asian / Confucious culture and so on in this thread. Is it any different to your action?
> 
> Regarding Indian, you are living in the US and possibly you are working with the top crème of Indian, hence we have different opinions. You may not know that in Vietnam, in a meeting of a very big economic sector, the speaker, who is in a high position in trade, openly says that trade with any Indian companies should be avoided, because they are never honest in payment and delivery terms.
> 
> Despite all the bad mouthing about China, if you are in Vietnam, you will see that trade with them only increase year-on-year, and the share of trade with China increase too.
> 
> Regarding education, 2015 OECD report says that Vietnam rank 12th worldwide. You should not pick some successful Indian, mostly oversea Indian, in a mass of 1.2 billions, to prove your point. India, Pakistan and Egypt etc. all have received Nobel prize in physics, but Korea, Taiwan, China (except oversea Chinese) never have. Do you mean that quality of education in those countries behind India or Pakistan too?



If I may. I'd like to share my experience on something. I love India and Indian people, but what Aviet said its true, there are a lot of tricky people there in business. When I was in USA, I imported product from India twice and I regretted it twice. I remember hearing from my customs brokers how sometimes Indian companies issu fake shipping documents in order to get payment, sometimes they ship you a container that is just full of stones, etc.

That being said, there are a lot of tricky companies in China also. lots of people got burned in Ali Baba. You have to know who you are dealing with. There is not such thing as black and white. You can get screwed easily, anywhere.



AViet said:


> You are one of the few members of the Vietnamese American forumers which I find rational, otherwise I will not answer such personal attack.
> 
> You, in the West, believe that government and institutions are the most decisive factors to the future of a country. That's why you continuously talk about democracy, freedom of media and so on, also in this thread.
> 
> However, my belief, which is rooted from "How to build a nation" of Lee Guan Yew, is the quality of people, not institutions, is the most decisive factor to the future of a country, that's why I continuously talk about East Asian / Confucious culture and so on in this thread. Is it any different to your action?
> 
> Regarding Indian, you are living in the US and possibly you are working with the top crème of Indian, hence we have different opinions. You may not know that in Vietnam, in a meeting of a very big economic sector, the speaker, who is in a high position in trade, openly says that trade with any Indian companies should be avoided, because they are never honest in payment and delivery terms.
> 
> Despite all the bad mouthing about China, if you are in Vietnam, you will see that trade with them only increase year-on-year, and the share of trade with China increase too.
> 
> Regarding education, 2015 OECD report says that Vietnam rank 12th worldwide. You should not pick some successful Indian, mostly oversea Indian, in a mass of 1.2 billions, to prove your point. India, Pakistan and Egypt etc. all have received Nobel prize in physics, but Korea, Taiwan, China (except oversea Chinese) never have. Do you mean that quality of education in those countries behind India or Pakistan too?



If I may. I'd like to share my experience on something. I love India and Indian people, but what Aviet said its true, there are a lot of tricky people there in business. When I was in USA, I imported product from India twice and I regretted it twice. I remember hearing from my customs brokers how sometimes Indian companies issue fake shipping documents in order to get payment, sometimes they ship you a container that is just full of stones, etc.

That being said, there are a lot of tricky companies in China also. lots of people got burned in Ali Baba. You have to know who you are dealing with. There is not such thing as black and white. You can get screwed easily, anywhere.


----------



## William Hung

Carlosa said:


> If I may. I'd like to share my experience on something. I love India and Indian people, but what Aviet said its true, there are a lot of tricky people there in business. When I was in USA, I imported product from India twice and I regretted it twice. I remember hearing from my customs brokers how sometimes Indian companies issu fake shipping documents in order to get payment, sometimes they ship you a container that is just full of stones, etc.
> 
> That being said, there are a lot of tricky companies in China also. lots of people got burned in Ali Baba. You have to know who you are dealing with. There is not such thing as black and white. You can get screwed easily, anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> If I may. I'd like to share my experience on something. I love India and Indian people, but what Aviet said its true, there are a lot of tricky people there in business. When I was in USA, I imported product from India twice and I regretted it twice. I remember hearing from my customs brokers how sometimes Indian companies issue fake shipping documents in order to get payment, sometimes they ship you a container that is just full of stones, etc.
> 
> That being said, there are a lot of tricky companies in China also. lots of people got burned in Ali Baba. You have to know who you are dealing with. There is not such thing as black and white. You can get screwed easily, anywhere.



But I was talking about education, not sure why he would bring the issue about late payments and dishonesty into that. In terms of scientific research and university quality, VN is nowhere on the same level as India.


----------



## Carlosa

William Hung said:


> But I was talking about education, not sure why he would bring the issue about late payments and dishonesty into that. In terms of scientific research and university quality, VN is nowhere on the same level as India.



That goes without saying. India is a country of big contrast, they have some of the best and some of the worst. When it comes to research and education, they are way up there and at the same time, they have hundreds of millions of uneducated people. Both extremes.

One basic problem for research in Vietnam is that people in that field get paid a crap salary, it totally makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Agreed, there's no pure Black and White.
Many Chinese enterpreneurs build their business by reputation.
But many other use tricks to keep the customers in the ring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

Carlosa said:


> That goes without saying. India is a country of big contrast, they have some of the best and some of the worst. When it comes to research and education, they are way up there and at the same time, they have hundreds of millions of uneducated people. Both extremes.
> 
> One basic problem for research in Vietnam is that people in that field get paid a crap salary, it totally makes no sense.



I think you might be confusing the 2 separate issues of having a literate/“educated” population which is also important, but the other which is having a strong research institution/university sector that is required for the advancement of a country (which is what he was originally talking about).

For countries with strong research institutions/university sector, they only require one small fraction of the population to reach and be involved in it. You don’t need the whole population to have education that reach the PhD level. No one expect the average person to be able to attain PhD level of education/analysis skills and produce scientific academic research. But most advanced countries will need a fraction of the population (or attract such people into the country) to reach this level, and the other private sectors can leverage on these kind of research outputs, or these university/institutions can train quality engineers and researchers who would go on to work in the R&D area in other sectors.

Right now, India got this and Vietnam got hardly. Vietnam has a more literate population than india and sure, India will face its own issue because of this. But VN currently doesn’t have something that india has (a strong research university/institutions) which is required if you want to become an advanced country. Having strong high school education level is good and important, but bragging about that and ignoring the difference and importance with research based university education is being short sighted.


----------



## AViet

W


William Hung said:


> I think you might be confusing the 2 separate issues of having a literate/“educated” population which is also important, but the other which is having a strong research institution/university sector that is required for the advancement of a country (which is what he was originally talking about).
> 
> For countries with strong research institutions/university sector, they only require one small fraction of the population to reach and be involved in it. You don’t need the whole population to have education that reach the PhD level. No one expect the average person to be able to attain PhD level of education/analysis skills and produce scientific academic research. But most advanced countries will need a fraction of the population (or attract such people into the country) to reach this level, and the other private sectors can leverage on these kind of research outputs, or these university/institutions can train quality engineers and researchers who would go on to work in the R&D area in other sectors.
> 
> Right now, India got this and Vietnam got hardly. Vietnam has a more literate population than india and sure, India will face its own issue because of this. But VN currently doesn’t have something that india has (a strong research university/institutions) which is required if you want to become an advanced country. Having strong high school education level is good and important, but bragging about that and ignoring the difference and importance with research based university education is being short sighted.



Strong research in India? You may be misinformed by the bragging nature of Indian. The Tejas project, starting from 1983, hoping to replace mig 21, is still not completed in 2016. Giving that huge money to Thailand or indonesia, they would do better, let alone Vietnam.

Do you know why Vietnam do not buy any missile from them?

Back to Vietnam again. Sadly, the southern part of Vietnam, have never been Confucious. If you have read "Confucious" by Tran Trong Kim since before 1945, even north part of Vietnam have never truly Confucious in the sense of China and Korea, or even Japan.

People from the South of Vietnam represent Vietnam in the West. But we have different mentality. In the north, we will forever have superior complex, that why we fought the US and won, even in 1966, when USSR threatened us to stop the war, otherwise they would stop giving aid. The North arrested many pro USSR high ranking staff and continued the war.

The sourhern Vietnamese do not have that mentality. Therefore, very difficult to understand each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> Strong research in India? You may be misinformed by the bragging nature of Indian. The Tejas project, starting from 1983, hoping to replace mig 21, is still not completed in 2016. Giving that huge money to Thailand or indonesia, they would do better, let alone Vietnam.
> 
> Do you know why Vietnam do not buy any missile from them?
> 
> Back to Vietnam again. Sadly, *the southern part of Vietnam, have never been Confucious*. If you have read "Confucious" by Tran Trong Kim since before 1945, even north part of Vietnam have never truly Confucious in the sense of China and Korea, or even Japan.
> 
> People from the South of Vietnam represent Vietnam in the West. But we have different mentality. In the north, we will forever have superior complex, that why we fought the US and won, even in 1966, when USSR threatened us to stop the war, otherwise they would stop giving aid. The North arrested many pro USSR high ranking staff and continued the war.
> 
> The sourhern Vietnamese do not have that mentality. Therefore, very difficult to understand each other.


bro normally I don´t want to comment, but since I notice you have a strong black and white attitude toward certain groups of people... you are talking about the west, the east as if you know them for years. have I mentioned I am a southerner? claiming the bold part is not only an insult but wrong. it is unfair if you cite an author to support your claim. do you know what confuciusm is at all?

you should have known while Vietnam adopted Confuciusm as State doctrine until the bitter end, the Nguyen, Imperial China had abandoned the doctrine long ago. as for Korea, the country played for almost of her history no role in Chinese history. similar the case of Taiwan. and if you haven´t noticed, the Nguyen was the one, who united Vietnam, north and south, after a long period of chaos. the Nguyen even viewed Vietnam itself as the country , that maintained Chinese civilisation, while considering China under Manchu rule as barbaric nation ruled by barbarians.


----------



## AViet

Bro


Viet said:


> bro normally I don´t want to comment, but since I notice you have a strong black and white attitude toward certain groups of people... you are talking about the west, the east as if you know them for years. have I mentioned I am a southerner? claiming the bold part is not only an insult but wrong. it is unfair if you cite an author to support your claim. do you know what confuciusm is at all?
> 
> you should have known while Vietnam adopted Confuciusm as State doctrine until the bitter end, the Nguyen, Imperial China had abandoned the doctrine long ago. as for Korea, the country played for almost of her history no role in Chinese history. similar the case of Taiwan. and if you haven´t noticed, the Nguyen was the one, who united Vietnam, north and south, after a long period of chaos. the Nguyen even viewed Vietnam itself as the country , that maintained Chinese civilisation, while considering China under Manchu rule as barbaric nation ruled by barbarians.


S
Bros, i do not mean to insult anyone, unless someone personal attack me. But most of you have no clue about real condition in Vietnam and generalize everything. You say thar Vietnam is corrupt yes, it is, but how corrupt. You may base your conclusion from International Transparancy, an US controlled organization, which rank North Korea near the bottom. Anyone with brain here can truly believe that North Korea is corrupt. It may be even cleaner than the US and most of western countries. A small, corrupt country will never have ball to stand up against the US.

In Vietnam war, the North may be as clean as Switzeland, even we were so poor. But the South was as corrupt as the phillipines. But to the world, as most countries recognized the South, they would say that Vietnamese was
so corrupt. Which one was truly Vietnamese.

In 1980s, when i was a small child, i visited the family of a army general commander. He lead a quân chủng, i.e equal to vice defense minister, but his daughter still had to do embroidery in the evening for the living of whole family.

Under me now there is a guy who moved to europe since early 1960. Now he is almost 70. When starting work for us, he thought that everyone in our company is corrupt and do not trust us. But now, after 2 years, he understand that we may not be as corrupt as he thought initially.

I do not think the corruption in Vietnam is higher than an average Western countries, like France or Italy, whatever the index from IT says.


----------



## William Hung

AViet said:


> W
> 
> 
> Strong research in India? You may be misinformed by the bragging nature of Indian. The Tejas project, starting from 1983, hoping to replace mig 21, is still not completed in 2016. Giving that huge money to Thailand or indonesia, they would do better, let alone Vietnam.
> 
> Do you know why Vietnam do not buy any missile from them?
> 
> Back to Vietnam again. Sadly, the southern part of Vietnam, have never been Confucious. If you have read "Confucious" by Tran Trong Kim since before 1945, even north part of Vietnam have never truly Confucious in the sense of China and Korea, or even Japan.
> 
> People from the South of Vietnam represent Vietnam in the West. But we have different mentality. In the north, we will forever have superior complex, that why we fought the US and won, even in 1966, when USSR threatened us to stop the war, otherwise they would stop giving aid. The North arrested many pro USSR high ranking staff and continued the war.
> 
> The sourhern Vietnamese do not have that mentality. Therefore, very difficult to understand each other.



Sir, I only use proper data to support what I said, not by using nonsense arguments that Chinese members commonly use here, which seems like the only thing that you have managed to come up with to support your claims (like what you said about Indian bragging, etc.).

Here take a look at this link and see for yourself:

http://www.scimagojr.com/countryrank.php

Can you see that scientific research ranking?? India is consistently ranked in the top 10 in most areas in the hard sciences, while VN is no way near it. In fact, VN is even below the likes of Indonesia, Thailand and even Nigeria. I use proper data while you seem to always talk from your imagination.

As for your comments about sourthern Vietnamese, I can actually show you proper sources that many oversea vietnamese criminal organizations are also originated from north vn, even the marijuana growers in Canada I mentioned. But since I am not a sourthern vietnamese, I will let others defend their pride. But its quite clear to me now, it seems that *you* are the one that don’t know about reality, but just talking from your dream and imagination, such as your imagination that India scientific research is not strong while vn is one of the best in the world.

I think we can stop here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

William Hung said:


> Sorry but I have to respectfully say that you have poor analytical skills. I am *not* a vietnamese-american and I don’t live in the US. I have never claimed to be one so I don’t know how you have made that conclusion about me. Just by reading that comment alone, I can already tell you have poor judgement and analytical skills.
> 
> As for the problems about VN, I have already said it is a waste of time to discuss it here, but I’ll make one comment: you praise the so-called “confucius”/chinese culture of vn and china but that is one of the biggest problem for VN today. For example the problem of corruption, that is not just the problem of govt or politicians but a problem of the mainstream viet culture. The normal people are also involved in corruption, not just the leaders. Change the leaders and the replacements will also be corrupt and cheat. Change the govt and the next one will also be corrupt. Take vietnamese people away from VN and put them in a new developed country, and most of those viet will also be corrupt and cheat! Why do you think the Vietnamese community in Australia, Canada, UK have a bad reputation of being involved in marijuana/drug dealers, criminal activity, cheating the welfare system, etc.? because there are big problems with Vietnamese culture. Most just love to cheat and be corrupt.
> 
> Here is a video clip of chinese tourists in a thai hotel buffet, this is your beloved so-called “confucius”/chinese *culture*:
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> Wow look at that, what a civilised culture!! Fighting over food like animal. This is the greatest culture in the world according to you? The video describe it right: sleazy, greedy + no manners. But I will change it to sleazy, greedy, unconsiderate to other people. And if you think carefully, the recent VN food safety scandal is caused by this same cultural problem: the traders being sleazy, greedy and unconsiderate to other people! And its no surprise that China have also these food scandals.
> 
> So its funny to always see you praise about the so-called “confucius”/chinese culture when in fact it is that exact culture that is actually a big problem. The sooner those Vietnamese gets rid of that “confucius”/chinese culture, the better. And don’t try to associate Singaporean/Korean culture with that kind of culture from mainland China, I know some Singaporean/Korean who would be offended by that.
> 
> As for your comment about VN 12th rank in education, that is only a ranking based on assessments for 15 year old kids. Check the much more important rankings for academic scientific research publishing or patents registration, VN is ranked low on that. You place the importance of 15 year old kids test but ignored the importance of university level education, that is a poor analysis.



I think your knowledge about Confucianism is superficial, as you may never read any book about it.

Yes, as the moment, Chinese seems to behave quite rude abroad, whereever they are. But it is the result of rapid industrilalization and getting rich, not a cultural problem. The nouveau riches always behave like that, in the East and the West alike.

If you read Charles Dicken, you can see how primitive and rude the English society was in 19th century. It was also the result of rapid growth, thank to colonization process, when people put money above every things.



William Hung said:


> Sir, I only use proper data to support what I said, not by using nonsense arguments that Chinese members commonly use here, which seems like the only thing that you have managed to come up with to support your claims (like what you said about Indian bragging, etc.).
> 
> Here take a look at this link and see for yourself:
> 
> http://www.scimagojr.com/countryrank.php
> 
> Can you see that scientific research ranking?? India is consistently ranked in the top 10 in most areas in the hard sciences, while VN is no way near it. In fact, VN is even below the likes of Indonesia, Thailand and even Nigeria. I use proper data while you seem to always talk from your imagination.
> 
> As for your comments about sourthern Vietnamese, I can actually show you proper sources that many oversea vietnamese criminal organizations are also originated from north vn, even the marijuana growers in Canada I mentioned. But since I am not a sourthern vietnamese, I will let others defend their pride. But its quite clear to me now, it seems that *you* are the one that don’t know about reality, but just talking from your dream and imagination, such as your imagination that India scientific research is not strong while vn is one of the best in the world.
> 
> I think we can stop here.



Same kind of ranking that says China just copy and India innovative. Should we trust any ranking from West?

In our discussion, most of your points about Vietnam are "i heard that.." or "the West say that..", while my points are what I see and experience in the real life.

As my credit to the West are falling so low, we may never understand each other. Therefore, i stop here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## William Hung

AViet said:


> Same kind of ranking that says China just copy and India innovative. Should we trust any ranking from West?



um *NO*, that ranking actually puts China in the top 2 ~ 5 where it belongs.

See how the more you comment without looking at proper data the more nonsense you sound? so can we stop now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

William Hung said:


> I think you might be confusing the 2 separate issues of having a literate/“educated” population which is also important, but the other which is having a strong research institution/university sector that is required for the advancement of a country (which is what he was originally talking about).
> 
> For countries with strong research institutions/university sector, they only require one small fraction of the population to reach and be involved in it. You don’t need the whole population to have education that reach the PhD level. No one expect the average person to be able to attain PhD level of education/analysis skills and produce scientific academic research. But most advanced countries will need a fraction of the population (or attract such people into the country) to reach this level, and the other private sectors can leverage on these kind of research outputs, or these university/institutions can train quality engineers and researchers who would go on to work in the R&D area in other sectors.
> 
> Right now, India got this and Vietnam got hardly. Vietnam has a more literate population than india and sure, India will face its own issue because of this. But VN currently doesn’t have something that india has (a strong research university/institutions) which is required if you want to become an advanced country. Having strong high school education level is good and important, but bragging about that and ignoring the difference and importance with research based university education is being short sighted.



I understand the 2 issues, what I was trying to say is that Vietnam does not spend the money for research, its not a priority and considering the terribly low salaries that they pay to researchers, it will never go anywhere.

Vietnam is doing a relatively good job in terms of giving good education to a large segment of the population, certainly much better than India, but India, just because of economies of scale and because of the large population (and because they make it a priority and have the funding), is able to have high quality research centers and elite universities and on that, they definitely leave Vietnam way behind. 

That being said, the quality of vietnamese students is very good and if one day the funding is available and they make it a priority, then Vietnam can go back up relatively fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

BoQ77 said:


> Agreed, there's no pure Black and White.
> Many Chinese enterpreneurs build their business by reputation.
> But many other use tricks to keep the customers in the ring.



Yes, sure, everyone know there are black and white color every where. But in India, the ratio of black is much higher than in other countries, that is blood experience of many companies in Vietnam..

I had experience with two German companies before and in both cases, they were cheater. They abused our trust to German fame and exxagerated their capabilities. That made the loss of my trust to any other German things afterward. And they were not small companies.

I do not say every other German companies are like that, but you can understand. And now, Vollswagen cheat, in a very big scale and sysrematic way. I am not surprised at all.

Be honest to yourself and answer the question: are you surprised that a big German company can cheat? Highly likely, your answer is No. In the world now, every one can cheat you, so do not follow the mass and finger point to China.

I had experience with some Chinese companies too, and coincidently, they all gained my trust and my respect, when i saw the working attitude of their workers.



Carlosa said:


> I understand the 2 issues, what I was trying to say is that Vietnam does not spend the money for research, its not a priority and considering the terribly low salaries that they pay to researchers, it will never go anywhere.
> 
> Vietnam is doing a relatively good job in terms of giving good education to a large segment of the population, certainly much better than India, but India, just because of economies of scale and because of the large population (and because they make it a priority and have the funding), is able to have high quality research centers and elite universities and on that, they definitely leave Vietnam way behind.
> 
> That being said, the quality of vietnamese students is very good and if one day the funding is available and they make it a priority, then Vietnam can go back up relatively fast.



India, a country which cannot produce a fighter after more than 30 years, or even a decent car by its own, or standard rifle for its army, one of the richest in Asia in 1940s and now poorer than Laos, and you keep saying about its quality reseach.

Do not speak about some nich products. In that case, Vietnam has lead many areas too, especially in medical treatment.

Do you mean its space program? .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JaiMin

@AViet, @William Hung, @BoQ77, @Carlosa
I think you supported for Confucius is understandable, it emphasis on social harmony and good virtues and promote attitude to learning afterall. But Confucianism was the product of an agricultural, feudalistic society; it was tall hierchy structure and it postulated that life should be seen in terms of five basic relationships and four class structures.

Simply put, the five relationships are emperor to subject; father to son; elder brother to younger brother, husband to wife, and Teacher to student. Some would add a sixth, that of friend to friend. These relationships are role relationships not personal relationships; they don’t change; they are part and parcel of a system that is hierarchical and patriarchal l. Each of these relationships, except that of friend to friend depends on a hierarchy. They contain superior and subordinate roles. Both the superior and the subordinate have their duties and obligations, but let there be no mistake; it is always in the context of superior and subordinate. Confucius is one way communication structure and pretty much emphasis on paternalistic leadership which mean in this style of leadership the leader supplies complete concern for his followers or workers. In return he receives the complete trust and loyalty of his people. Workers under this style of leader are expected to become totally committed to what the leader believes and will not strive off and work independently. It is a very rigid system :father never switches roles with a son; a wife never switches roles with her husband; an older brother never switches roles with his younger brother. A teacher never switches roles with his student; the emperor never switches roles with his subjects (barring a revolution in which case he is killed). Renember this the ancient poetic?

"Con vua thì lại làm vua,
Con sãi ở chùa lại quét lá đa
Khi nào dân nổi can qua
Con vua thất thế lại quét chùa"



Confucius view people generally good and they just need role model as oppose Legalism which mean people can potentially become bad and need adequate punishment.

.

The four social groups or class structures of the society are the scholar-gentry, the peasants, the artisans and craftsmen and finally the merchants. The scholar-gentry were deemed fit to rule because of their education. The peasants, the majority of the people, had second place and were given the dignity of work; this supposedly was to compensate for the fact that they had no real power. The artisans (3rd place) were allowed artistic expression. Merchants were given the lowest class because they went for profit (a despicable factor for Confucianists). It appraised agriculture and looked down business, techniques, trade and later including industry. This ideology had positive effect in the ancient time, but it stood way for the development of business, industry in the modern time. Agriculture society is backed by the Confucius theory and mechanism, it formed a firm facade to deny any change of trade and industry that they cannot develop despite their potentials, therefore Confucius is against the development of society.

If you look a bit closer throughout history, the ideas of four social groups was impose really heavy on VN under most dynasty while five relationship was not, woman are not bound to submit to their son or husband but able to owned property. In Le dynasty it was based more on Legalism. It went opposite direction during Early Nguyen dynasty under period of 9 lord rule with expansion to Southern Vietnam. And no need for Late Nguyen dynasty, emperor commit fully to Confucius and ignore the advice from forward thinking scholar and educated Vietnamese, did you see consequence we pay centuary later? Confucius got their role on building strong and legal government state and enforce national identity too but it drawback in modern society is enormous, you can just see that most Sinic countries even China is not maintain all principle of his theory?

Confucius highly appreciated knowledge in education and training. But knowledge was taught and learnt mechanically, it favored literature and looked down on techniques. Confucius restricts innovation. Self learning of Confucius means focusing mainly on ethic, less on technology; learning is to become an official or a teacher, not a worker or for innovation. The examination of Confucius is to check remembering classics rather than sciences or nature... The bad effect of Confucius is still a great barrier for Vietnam education and training today.

In my view, Confucius also take share of corruption issue in nowaday Vietnam too. Confucius appreciates kindness and respect in handling society. However, in reality Confucius changes what are called kindness, respect into unreasonable ranking and privilege. An official is supposed to be the master of all citizens, he is given a super power. The king represented the God, he was thought to be the son of the God, and consequently he had the supreme power. The society is classified into ranks, such as humble citizens and noble men, the upper and lower people. The king and mandarins were thought to take care of citizens as their children, but in fact it was reverse. Throughout history, Confucius encouraged to administrate society upon benefits of officials rather than respect, and never on law. The ruling and administrating society of Confucius attaching three core relations, five permanent qualities, three masters must obey, four classics, nominee, ... has lasted and merged hundred years in the system of education and administration, it is the barrier for the development of the society. The system of government building on the ideology of Confucius is in essence against any internal change, cause of it rigidness, lack room to maneuver, and check and balance force, it resists innovation or the development of the system etc. The stems of red tape, bureau, subjective, undemocratic, inhumane ways of administrating society is various and sometimes hard to realize. The saying absolute power come with absolute corruption true in this case.

And in case South Western Vietnam the result of late Nguyen Dynasty delicate to Confucius ideas of relationship can be seen nowaday too, do you notice the submission rule for woman to their husband in South Western( miền tây) which is quite infamous nowaday and make them desparate for change and help and trigger human trafficking?

So just pick some good aspect of Confucius not restore it

The OECD ranking was on math and science, not overal education, it based on TIMSS and PISA test. While most Asia countries top the list, it need to noted that it focus only to those subject and social skill and well-being and critical thinking are not tested. Many students in Asia country lack social skill and communication skills compare to their Western counterpart which can explain for lack of confidence in many students and it can build stress and pressure among pupil too. I don't want our education system copy the S.Korean education system of 12 hours schooling and cram extra class afterward.

@Carlosa
Problem with VN govt is that they are not strictly applied budgetting system and let public check it, they spend without check and balance from the public to prove responsible and credibility and this is main reason for our country wide spread small scale corruption and many ineffective project. Lack of finance is only one factor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gtiger

AViet said:


> Yes, as the moment, Chinese seems to behave quite rude abroad, whereever they are. But it is the result of rapid industrilalization and getting rich, not a cultural problem. The nouveau riches always behave like that, in the East and the West alike.



American tourists used to be stereotyped as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

.
*More exports join “one-billion USD” club*






– The country’s “one-billion USD” club, which comprises exports with turnover of more than 1 billion USD, has been expanded after admitting an additional 12 exports as its members in the first five months of the year.

Mobile phones and spare parts took the lead in export revenue with 14.44 billion USD, which made up 21.3 percent of the nation’s export turnover during the period. Last year, they became the first commodity to surpass export revenue of 30 billion USD. Meanwhile, it is likely for the country to rake in more than 36 billion USD from shipping mobile phones and spare parts abroad in 2016.

Regarding its consumption markets, the United Arab Emirate (UAE) was the largest purchaser with 1.5 trillion USD, followed by the US (1.47 trillion USD), the Republic of Korea (810 million USD) and the UK (637 million USD).

Garment and textile products were also listed in the club with 8.6 billion USD in export revenue. The export revenue in the five month period in 2016 recorded a year-on-year increase of 6.1 percent and is expected to exceed 24.5 billion USD for the whole year.

Major export markets of this commodity were the US, Japan, the RoK and Spain.

Other member of the club was computers and spare parts, which had an export revenue of 6.34 billion USD in the first five months of this year, an increase of 5.4 percent compared to the same period in 2015. Export revenue reaching over 100 million USD was seen in ten markets, including China (854 million USD), the US (820 million USD) and the Netherlands (539 million USD).

Footwear also secured a place in the one-billion USD club with 4.96 billion USD earned in foreign markets during the five month period. The largest consumption markets were the US (1.33 billion USD), China (253 million USD) and Japan (226 million USD). Total export revenue of the commodity is forecast at 12.7 billion USD in 2016.

Machines, equipment and tools, aquaculture products, coffee, accessories (handbags, purses, suitcases and umbrellas), rice and vegetables were also present in the club with export value of 3.63 billion USD, 2.54 billion USD, 2.45 billion USD, 1.33 billion USD, 1.13 billion USD and 1.01 billion USD, respectively.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

JaiMin said:


> @AViet, @William Hung, @BoQ77, @Carlosa
> @Carlosa
> Problem with VN govt is that they are not strictly applied budgetting system and let public check it, they spend without check and balance from the public to prove responsible and credibility and this is main reason for our country wide spread small scale corruption and many ineffective project. Lack of finance is only one factor



Yes, I know, it goes back to what I said the other day when I said that that issue is a cancer that prevents vietnamese and Vietnam to reach their potential. Anybody that lives in Vietnam for some time knows that, its very easy to see, affects everything and there is no solution on sight because the system doesn't have checks and balances, people are powerless to do anything.



AViet said:


> India, a country which cannot produce a fighter after more than 30 years, or even a decent car by its own, or standard rifle for its army, one of the richest in Asia in 1940s and now poorer than Laos, and you keep saying about its quality reseach.
> 
> Do not speak about some nich products. In that case, Vietnam has lead many areas too, especially in medical treatment.
> 
> Do you mean its space program? .



The space program, ballistic missiles, etc, etc, there are a number of areas where they are really up there. You can call them niche areas, but very few countries can do that.

Lets not confuse their technical capability with their bureaucracy and endless requirement changes, that's what made the Tejas program last 30 years and it did about the same to many other programs, India's bureaucracy is just about terrible. On top of that, they are so much into doing things in India that they are overconfident in their domestic capabilities and that ends up causing endless delays. 

Tejas is going to ended up being a decent fighter and most of the tech is quite good, the engine is were they failed, the chinese are not doing very well when it comes to engines either.

Their naval program is getting up to speed now, they solved the issues and the ships are coming out, just look at the Kolkata destroyer. They won the competition for the frigate for PH also.


----------



## AViet

@Carlosa,

If you do not like Vietnam and its government, why do you come here. Come back to your collapsing country (I guess it is Spain). We do not need you here. Do not talk about the problem you do not know clearly and repeat propaganda from Western media. .

Can you read Vietnamese, its laws and regulations? Can you understand who to apply for a certificate? Can you understand what government office you need to go if you want to have something? Have you ever been harassed or asked for bribe by a government staff, or all you know are "I heard that from cafeteria with my friends or read from Internet". Have you ever been to Hanoi to work with a government office, and which one? Do you understand the history of Vietnam?

The real life is totally different, sometimes even 100% opposite to what you know from your friends and Internet.

Do not say the nonsense like "Anybody that lives in Vietnam for some time knows that, its very easy to see, affects everything and there is no solution on sight because the system doesn't have checks and balances, people are powerless to do anything". Even if you work in a large company for 20 years, you may not know that tomorrow, it will file for bankruptcy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

William Hung said:


> I agree with you brother.
> 
> But I’m not sure if I should comment in this thread, I find AViet a very funny and strange member and not sure if I should take him seriously. Nearly all of his posts are about praising the confucian/east asian/chinese culture and attacking western or other cultures, even when the topic is only about military equipments, geopolitics, education, etc. This thread is only for VN’s economy but he still managed to use it to praise chinese/confucian culture haha.
> 
> Its not strange if a Vietnamese praise confucian/chinese culture because I have seen Viets who are like that. Its also not strange if a Vietnamese hate the west because I have seen Viets who hate the west. But I find it strange for this AViet member to also attack India like the Chinese do and talk like VN is better than India. For example, VN has absolutely nothing on the same level as Indian Institutes of Technology, not even close! Our scientific output (e.g. science academic publishing or patents registering) is nowhere near the level of India, ours is low by world’s average. Yet AViet still claimed that our domestic PhDs and education is one of the best in the world. So I’m not sure if I should take him seriously.


@AViet once claimed Vietnamese deserve Chinese contempt and racism here on pdf because Chinese are economically better off than Vietnamese.



Carlosa said:


> Lets not confuse their technical capability with their bureaucracy and endless requirement changes, that's what made the Tejas program last 30 years and it did about the same to many other programs, India's bureaucracy is just about terrible. On top of that, they are so much into doing things in India that they are overconfident in their domestic capabilities and that ends up causing endless delays.
> 
> Tejas is going to ended up being a decent fighter and most of the tech is quite good, the engine is were they failed, the chinese are not doing very well when it comes to engines either.
> 
> Their naval program is getting up to speed now, they solved the issues and the ships are coming out, just look at the Kolkata destroyer. They won the competition for the frigate for PH also.



Just a correction here, unlike what is popularly believed that bureaucracy being a cause for delay

Delay in LCA was more due to funding and and sanctions imposed by West because of Indian nuclear test

While LCA was started on paper as early as 1983, its only in the mid 1990s funding for it started.

India was in economic crisis in 1991 and prior to that had an economy 1/10 the size of current Indian economy.

Only mid 1990s India could even afford to pay for military equipment $s unlike prior when India used to barter agrarian products like Sugarcane for defence products etc.

Also, Indian scientists who were working in collaboration with Lockheed martin were asked to walk out and not even allowed to take back their own research work immediately after Indian nuclear tests.

Finally, developing modern aircrafts are by no means easy task or cheap project , unless you rip off existing designs

Even well funded and experienced French aviation major like Dassault took over 2 decades to build Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

AViet said:


> @Carlosa,
> 
> If you do not like Vietnam and its government, why do you come here. Come back to your collapsing country (I guess it is Spain). We do not need you here. Do not talk about the problem you do not know clearly and repeat propaganda from Western media. .
> 
> Can you read Vietnamese, its laws and regulations? Can you understand who to apply for a certificate? Can you understand what government office you need to go if you want to have something? Have you ever been harassed or asked for bribe by a government staff, or all you know are "I heard that from cafeteria with my friends or read from Internet". Have you ever been to Hanoi to work with a government office, and which one? Do you understand the history of Vietnam?
> 
> The real life is totally different, sometimes even 100% opposite to what you know from your friends and Internet.
> 
> Do not say the nonsense like "Anybody that lives in Vietnam for some time knows that, its very easy to see, affects everything and there is no solution on sight because the system doesn't have checks and balances, people are powerless to do anything". Even if you work in a large company for 20 years, you may not know that tomorrow, it will file for bankruptcy.



Sorry to tell you, but I have the same right to be in Vietnam and give my opinions same as the Vietnamese living in Spain, whether you like it or not.

And in terms of not knowing this and that, I only need to know what the Vietnamese people around me say all the time and what I hear from nearly everybody (except those that are part of the system and benefit from the corruption) is that they are sick and tired of the government corruption and bureaucratic nonsense. I also read several Vietnamese newspapers to have a feel for things. Even the Vietnamese newspapers report (even that they are under government censorship) all the time about the widespread corruption. What did the business associations of Vietnam keep saying all the time about what their main issue is about doing business in Vietnam? CORRUPTION

And you pretend to lecture us and tell us that this is not so? Do you live in Vietnam? Or are you blind? Or you are part of the system? Which one is it, because you have to be in one of those 3 situations to be so ignorant about what's going in Vietnam. If you talk like this to Vietnamese, they'll laugh at you.



Syama Ayas said:


> @AViet once claimed Vietnamese deserve Chinese contempt and racism here on pdf because Chinese are economically better off than Vietnamese.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a correction here, unlike what is popularly believed that bureaucracy being a cause for delay
> 
> Delay in LCA was more due to funding and and sanctions imposed by West because of Indian nuclear test
> 
> While LCA was started on paper as early as 1983, its only in the mid 1990s funding for it started.
> 
> India was in economic crisis in 1991 and prior to that had an economy 1/10 the size of current Indian economy.
> 
> Only mid 1990s India could even afford to pay for military equipment $s unlike prior when India used to barter agrarian products like Sugarcane for defence products etc.
> 
> Also, Indian scientists who were working in collaboration with Lockheed martin were asked to walk out and not even allowed to take back their own research work immediately after Indian nuclear tests.
> 
> Finally, developing modern aircrafts are by no means easy task or cheap project , unless you rip off existing designs
> 
> Even well funded and experienced French aviation major like Dassault took over 2 decades to build Rafale



Thank you for the information, good info, its good to know.



Syama Ayas said:


> @AViet once claimed Vietnamese deserve Chinese contempt and racism here on pdf because Chinese are economically better off than Vietnamese.



This guy has some lose screws in his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

Carlosa said:


> Sorry to tell you, but I have the same right to be in Vietnam and give my opinions same as the Vietnamese living in Spain, whether you like it or not.
> 
> And in terms of not knowing this and that, I only need to know what the Vietnamese people around me say all the time and what I hear from nearly everybody (except those that are part of the system and benefit from the corruption) is that they are sick and tired of the government corruption and bureaucratic nonsense. I also read several Vietnamese newspapers to have a feel for things. Even the Vietnamese newspapers report (even that they are under government censorship) all the time about the widespread corruption. What did the business associations of Vietnam keep saying all the time about what their main issue is about doing business in Vietnam? CORRUPTION
> 
> And you pretend to lecture us and tell us that this is not so? Do you live in Vietnam? Or are you blind? Or you are part of the system? Which one is it, because you have to be in one of those 3 situations to be so ignorant about what's going in Vietnam. If you talk like this to Vietnamese, they'll laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information, good info, its good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has some lose screws in his head.


u r right, i agree with your opinion about vietnam now, i have lived in vietnam for 25 years old, my friend wants to work for a local bank, he needs to give 300 millions vietnam dong ( 15k usd) (bribery). a different example with a my friend who hope to become a teacher. Money, relationship, beauty..describes for status's vietnam now. talent,uhm not too inportant to apply for a state-company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

xiao qi said:


> u r right, i agree with your opinion about vietnam now, i have lived in vietnam for 25 years old, my friend wants to work for a local bank, he needs to give 300 millions vietnam dong ( 15k usd) (bribery). a different example with a my friend who hope to become a teacher. Money, relationship, beauty..describes for status's vietnam now. talent,uhm not too inportant to apply for a state-company.



Absolutely, its usually like that with everything related to the government.

I know one Vietnamese that told me that someone that he knows paid a bribe to enter the military and he was admitted even that he was totally unqualified. Same thing happens in the chinese military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

Carlosa said:


> Absolutely, its usually like that with everything related to the government.
> 
> I know one Vietnamese that told me that someone that he knows paid a bribe to enter the military and he was admitted even that he was totally unqualified. Same thing happens in the chinese military.


i studied in banking acedemy of vietnam 4 years ago, i cant find a job in the bank if i dont pay a bribe, because my parents r famer and havent a relationship with leader or manager from any bank, in banking acedemy of vietnam, status is worse than, haha, get a good point( điểm số cao) need to give money for teacher, prof..and i know many univesity in vietnam similar that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

xiao qi said:


> i studied in banking acedemy of vietnam 4 years ago, i cant find a job in the bank if i dont pay a bribe, because my parents r famer and havent a relationship with leader or manager from any bank, in banking acedemy of vietnam, status is worse than, haha, get a good point( điểm số cao) need to give money for teacher, prof..and i know many univesity in vietnam similar that



That's why I said that it is a cancer. And its not getting better, Its getting worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

* Up, Up, Up: Vietnam’s Growth Over 20 Years Make it Asia’s Shining Star*
By Michael Tatarski on June 6, 2016





Photo: Courtesy Wikimedia contributor Hieucd
The Trung Hoa Area of Hanoi, sometimes referred to as ‘Koreatown’ due to its significant Korean population, glows gold at night from street lighting, but also reflecting the golden eriod of growth Vietnam has enjoyed over the last 20 years.


Once war-torn and poverty-stricken, Southeast Asia is one of the world’s main growth spots. While developed economies stagger along, constantly on the brink of setting off another global recession, countries such as Myanmar and Indonesia are enjoying sustained economic expansion. Possibly the brightest economic star within the region is Vietnam, whose growing clout has been highlighted by a visit by US President Barack Obama and its inclusion in the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP), a major trade deal among Pacific Rim countries.

The past 20 years have been particularly fruitful for Vietnam, and this period was recently analysed by TNS Vietnam, the local branch of the global market research firm. TNS Vietnam just celebrated its 20th anniversary, and its report, _20 years of growth in Vietnam_ illustrates the dramatic changes economic growth has wrought.



*Growth in Earnings*



Chart: Courtesy TNS Global, Vietnam 
Vietnam GDP Growth over the last 20 years is 50 per cent above the global average.



The most commonly used indicator of economic growth is a country’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP). Vietnam’s GDP growth remains among the highest in the world, at roughly 6 per cent per year, compared to the global average of less than 4 per cent. This is fantastic news, but it can be difficult to get a sense of how such growth impacts people in their daily lives.

For that, a more useful figure is GDP per capita, or what each person’s share of the national economy is. Vietnam’s growth in this regard has been remarkable. In 1996 the per capita income in US dollars was just under 1,600, according to the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund. Today, that figure sits just under USD 6,400, a fourfold increase.

Taylor Nelson Sofres’ (TNS’) _VietCycle_ and _Consumer Pulse_ reports meanwhile, show that workers in Vietnam’s biggest cities are earning about five times more than they did in 1999. TNS figures show that average monthly household income at the end of the 20th century was VND 3.6 million (US$ 160 in 2016 terms), while the number reached VND 17.2 million ($ 766) this year.





Chart: Courtesy TNS Global, Vietnam
Workers in Vietnam’s biggest cities are earning about five times more than they did in 1999



Such growth has brought about dramatic shifts in consumption within Vietnam.

According to TNS, in 1999 motorbikes, personal computers and washing machines were the products which people most aspired to. Today, cars, smart TVs and air conditioners are the most sough-after items, and even these are within the reach of more consumers than ever, as evidenced by the ongoing auto sales boom in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City.

The report also notes that travel, both international and domestic, is more accessible due to both rising income and the appearance of budget airlines, in addition to improved road networks. With Vietnam’s growth outlook for 2016 looking positive, such trends should only become more pronounced.



*Confidence And Expectations*



Chart: Courtesy TNS Global, Vietnam
Consumer confidence in Vietnam continues to climb



TNS has also tracked consumer confidence in recent years through their Consumer Confidence Index (CCI). This figure is based on Vietnamese expectations for the value of the Vietnamese dong, employment, the economy, and personal standard of living. In Q2 2016 the index hit 91, the highest ever recorded by TNS.

Ashish Kanchan, managing director of TNS Vietnam, notes that it can be difficult to maintain high consumer confidence after years of growth. This is best illustrated by the fact that in 1999, 80 per cent of respondents said they expected their personal standard of living to improve in the next 12 months, while the figure was 49 per cent this year.

This has more to do with a realistic view of economics than any problems with growth, though. “(Consumers) are also realizing that even though the country continues to grow rapidly, improvements to daily life will become more gradual than in the early days,” Kanchan said in the report.

“Still, 96 per cent of Vietnamese expect stability or improvement in their standard of living.” This is a remarkably optimistic outlook, especially amid regular headlines warning of the impending doom of traditional economic stalwarts such as the European Union.

The expectations of what role members of society should fill have also shifted during this period of impressive growth.

In 1999 TNS found that 78 per cent of consumers believed women should focus on traditional roles, while the firm’s latest _Consumer Pulse_ report placed that figure at 51 per cent. This is in line with the increasing confidence with which young Vietnamese women are entering the workforce.

Vietnam’s economic growth over the past two decades has brought major change to nearly every aspect of society, and the country stands as one of the best examples of how growth can lift large segments of the population out of poverty in a relatively short time period.

To be sure, challenges remain, especially in the form of national debt and bloated state-owned enterprises, and a global economic downturn would hurt the export-driven economy, but for now Vietnam’s future looks just as bright as its recent past.




Read more: Up, Up, Up: Vietnam's Growth Over 20 Years Make it Asia's Shining Star http://aecnewstoday.com/2016/up-up-...ars-make-it-asias-shining-star/#ixzz4AxmdCVaG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

*Formosa Plastics Group confirms Vietnam steel firm operations postponed*
CNA
June 16, 2016

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan-business/2016/06/16/469512/Formosa-Plastics.htm

TAIPEI--The Formosa Plastics Group (FPG, 台塑集團), one of Taiwan's leading conglomerates, confirmed Wednesday that a scheduled operating date for its steel mill in Vietnam has been postponed and said that no new schedule for the start of operations has been set.

Chang Fu-ning, vice president of Formosa Ha Tinh Steel Corp., said that the No. 1 furnace of the steel complex, which is located in the Vung Ang Economic Zone in Ha Tinh Province, central Vietnam, will not become operational on June 25 as scheduled.

The confirmation came after a Taiwanese media report that FPG has been forced to postpone the start of operations of the furnace in the steel mill, as the Vietnamese authorities have demanded that the group pay US$70 million in taxes it has been accused of having failed to pay.

In addition, the media report said that the delay was also because the Vietnamese authorities needed more time to process an application filed by FPG to kick off production.

Chang said that FPG has communicated with Vietnam's Ministry of Finance over the accusation of failure to pay tax. The media report cited sources in Vietnam as saying that the move to chase FPG for the tax could have untold political factors.

A Blow to Government's 'New Southbound Policy'

The sources said that the postponement could deal a blow to the government's "New Southbound Policy," which is aimed at building closer ties with more business partners in the region, including an ambition to turn the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) into an extension of Taiwan's domestic market.

The sources said that the postponement of operations has caught many investors operating in Vietnam off-guard, and hoping that the Taiwan government will step in to resolve the issue.

The US$10 billion Formosa Ha Tinh Steel is the first steel furnace investment project by Taiwan in an overseas market.

Currently, FPG's subsidiaries, such as Formosa Plastics Corp. (台塑), Nan Ya Plastics Corp. (南亞塑), Formosa Chemicals & Fiber Corp. (台塑化纖) and Formosa Petrochemical Corp., hold a 70-percent stake in the Vietnamese project. China Steel Corp. (中鋼), the largest steel maker in Taiwan, and Japan's JFE Steel Corp., own a 20 percent and a 5 percent stake, respectively. Chang said that the management of the Ha Tinh steel mill has been in discussions to iron out a strategy to deal with the delay.

Anti-mainland Protest

The FPG steel complex was one of the targets of anti-Chinese protests staged by Vietnamese workers in May 2014 over China's deployment of a US$1 billion oilrig in disputed waters in the South China Sea.


----------



## BoQ77

xiao qi said:


> i studied in banking acedemy of vietnam 4 years ago, i cant find a job in the bank if i dont pay a bribe, because my parents r famer and havent a relationship with leader or manager from any bank, in banking acedemy of vietnam, status is worse than, haha, get a good point( điểm số cao) need to give money for teacher, prof..and i know many univesity in vietnam similar that



I must tell you, it is guy like you made this system work, hahaha.
I never in my life pay the bribery to have a job, my wife now in banking system never paid a single cent for any of her job.

Promote the right thing and fighting the bad, my friends.
Dont pay.

Corruption existed in nearly most of country in a specific period, no matter you like it or not, South Korea still suffer it.
The gap between rich and poor in Vietnam is very small several year after war. It is increasing rapidly, that is bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xiao qi

BoQ77 said:


> I must tell you, it is guy like you made this system work, hahaha.
> I never in my life pay the bribery to have a job, my wife now in banking system never paid a single cent for any of her job.
> 
> Promote the right thing and fighting the bad, my friends.
> Dont pay.
> 
> Corruption existed in nearly most of country in a specific period, no matter you like it or not, South Korea still suffer it.
> The gap between rich and poor in Vietnam is very small several year after war. It is increasing rapidly, that is bad.


yes , i agree, when i saw sentences which was wrote by AViet : "Have you ever been harassed or asked for bribe by a government staff, or all you know are "I heard that from cafeteria with my friends or read from Internet". Have you ever been to Hanoi to work with a government office, and which one? Do you understand the history of Vietnam? " i only want to prove : it isnt right


----------



## William Hung

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/business/taiwan-lawmakers-urge/2878124.html

[/b]Taiwan lawmakers urge Formosa probe over Vietnam fish deaths[/b]

TAIPEI: Taiwanese lawmakers urged the government on Thursday (Jun 16) to investigate local conglomerate Formosa's possible role in mass fish deaths in Vietnam, as activists said industrial pollution from its multi-billion dollar steel plant could have caused the environmental disaster.

If Formosa is behind the tonnes of dead fish that began washing up along Vietnam's central coast two months ago, it could jeopardise new President Tsai Ing-wen's signature policy of promoting investment in Southeast Asia in a bid to reduce Taiwan's economic reliance on China, lawmakers said.

"There will be no end of trouble", for the so-called Southbound Policy if Tsai's new government doesn't carefully address widespread concern among the Vietnamese public over the incident, said senior lawmaker Su Chih-feng of the ruling Democratic Progressive Party.

The fish deaths have devastated local fishermen and caused public anger in communist Vietnam, including rare public protests which were broken up by authorities, who arrested scores of activists.

Vietnam's state-run media initially pointed the finger of blame at Formosa's steel plant in central Ha Tinh province, but has since back-peddled.

The government has carried out tests but not yet announced an official verdict on the causes of the fish deaths, prompting many activists to allege a cover up.

*POOR TRACK RECORD

Formosa has a poor track record of environmental scandals spanning the globe, from Texas to Sihanoukville, Cambodia. It has also been accused of causing pollution in Taiwan, including a petrochemical complex in southern Yunlin where Su used to be county chief.*

Authorities in Taiwan need to step in and ensure the company meets "international environmental, human rights and labour standards", said Chang Yu-yin, chief of the Environmental Jurists Association, a Taiwanese organisation.

*David Wang of Taiwan's department of investment services, said the island had offered to assist the Vietnamese government's own probe into the fish deaths but the help was declined.*


----------



## 3Kingdoms

Son Doong Cave the 'World's Largest'

The central province of Quang Binh achieved a turnover of VND179 billion (US$8.1 million) in tourism, an increase of nearly 90 per cent compared with 2014. It is reported that Son Doong Cave tours are full for all of 2016

Foreign ambassadors of Australia, Sweden, Italy, the United Kingdom, the Czech Republic and Argentina participated in the weeklong expedition.

The trip, organised by the External _Culture and UNESCO Department_ of the Ministry of _Foreign Affairs_, is expected to help Việt Nam promote tourism to Quảng Bình and the rest of the country.

Swedish Ambassador Camilla Mellander told _Việt Nam News_ that the cave was “magical” and the most beautiful place on earth she has seen.

British ambassador Gilles Lever, who was inspired by Sơn Đoòng’s magical beauty, composed a song about the cave.

Let's us now sigh in awe;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vtnsx

Carlosa said:


> Sorry to tell you, but I have the same right to be in Vietnam and give my opinions same as the Vietnamese living in Spain, whether you like it or not.
> 
> And in terms of not knowing this and that, I only need to know what the Vietnamese people around me say all the time and what I hear from nearly everybody (except those that are part of the system and benefit from the corruption) is that they are sick and tired of the government corruption and bureaucratic nonsense. I also read several Vietnamese newspapers to have a feel for things. Even the Vietnamese newspapers report (even that they are under government censorship) all the time about the widespread corruption. What did the business associations of Vietnam keep saying all the time about what their main issue is about doing business in Vietnam? CORRUPTION
> 
> And you pretend to lecture us and tell us that this is not so? Do you live in Vietnam? Or are you blind? Or you are part of the system? Which one is it, because you have to be in one of those 3 situations to be so ignorant about what's going in Vietnam. If you talk like this to Vietnamese, they'll laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information, good info, its good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has some lose screws in his head.


Thanks carlosa. I am laughing at him. This is beyond ignorance. It is 21st century people should know better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

vtnsx said:


> Thanks carlosa. I am laughing at him. This is beyond ignorance. It is 21st century people should know better.



These are the type of people that allow the system to continue, they place a false nationalism ahead of a sense to self criticize and improve. Others are simply brainwashed, but the majority is smart enough to see what's going on. I can say a lot more, but I live in VN and as you can understand, you have to be careful when it comes to talking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vtnsx

Carlosa said:


> These are the type of people that allow the system to continue, they place a false nationalism ahead of a sense to self criticize and improve. Others are simply brainwashed, but the majority is smart enough to see what's going on. I can say a lot more, but I live in VN and as you can understand, you have to be careful when it comes to talking.



I do. However, it would be a test for the VCP to prove that they do honor their words about freedom of speech and human rights because that is ultimately going to affect TPP and weapon sales. It is a condition imposed to Vietbam by the US. If they arrest you for this, you can bring it up to US embassy and UN. I would.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

vtnsx said:


> I do. However, it would be a test for the VCP to prove that they do honor their words about freedom of speech and human rights because that is ultimately going to affect TPP and weapon sales. It is a condition imposed to Vietbam by the US. If they arrest you for this, you can bring it up to US embassy and UN. I would.



To honor their words about freedom of speech is one of the things that I expect that they will not honor. I'm pretty sure about that. They will simply hope that USA will look the other way and give priority to the geostrategic importance that VN has for USA. I think they can get away with it.


----------



## vtnsx

Carlosa said:


> To honor their words about freedom of speech is one of the things that I expect that they will not honor. I'm pretty sure about that. They will simply hope that USA will look the other way and give priority to the geostrategic importance that VN has for USA. I think they can get away with it.



Like Obama was saying. If they don't learn to take criticism from people, re-evaluated, and learn from mistakes then there is no way they can improve it. But I know what you are saying. I really think US doesn't care about Vietnam much but they do care about Chinese's rise and using Vietnam to counter China's rise is a strategy without costing US's lives and money. Vietnam is a bait.

US is brilliant. This is why human right is so important. It can be used as a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

Hey, how about the US and EU. When do you think freedom of speech (read: too much opinions to be satisfied) will lead both continents to either

1. Breakup into smaller states and eventually, satellite states to China and Russia
2. Far-right, or fascist governments will hold the power and stop all the nonsense about human right and freedom.

Seems that more than half of the UK agree with me. Next time, Sweden and Austria, maybe. And finally, Germany.

Within ten years, millions of EU citizens may flock to East Asia to do low-level jobs, since their lower IQ level and hence, lower educated, make them not be able to compete in high-tech. I hope that Vietnamese government will never adopt such "multi cultural" and "human right" trash ideologies from West and my daughter with never have to marry a Westerner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3Kingdoms

*Vietnam grabs market share from Asian peers in European trade*

Vietnam took market share of European Union trade away from other Southeast Asian nations last year, a trend that may continue after it concluded a free trade agreement with the regional bloc.
The country accounted for 19.1 percent of the 201.4 billion euros ($227 billion) in total trade between the EU and members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, or Asean, in 2015. That figure is up from 15.8 percent in 2014, according to data from the EU delegation in Singapore.
“Vietnam is one of the growing markets and we’ve seen a very positive development with our trade relationship with that country,” Michael Pulch, EU ambassador to Singapore, said in an interview on Wednesday. That growth coupled with the finalization of the free trade pact “points to a dynamic trade relationship in the future,” he said.






Signs of Vietnam’s trade prominence are growing: in 2014, the country overtook its Asean neighbors to become the biggest exporter to the U.S., powering ahead of traditional manufacturing hubs like Thailand and Malaysia. Vietnam has capitalized on shifting production patterns in Asia as labor costs in China rise, attracting investment from companies such as Samsung Electronics Co., which assembles and exports smartphones from the country.
While EU trade with Singapore, which is still the bloc’s biggest partner in Southeast Asia, increased last year, its market share of total trade fell to 24.1 percent from 25.1 percent. Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia also lost market share to Vietnam.

Growing population
Vietnam is the second country in Asean after Singapore that the EU has concluded a free trade pact with. Exports from Vietnam to the EU are dominated by phones, electronic products, footwear, clothing and coffee.
Sluggish economic prospects in advanced countries have pushed investors to search for opportunities in markets that are benefiting from faster growth and younger populations, such as the Philippines and Vietnam.
Vietnam “has higher levels of income and is generally more developed,” said Pulch. “Some of the products that we can offer now can find a broader audience.” The Southeast Asian nation has also matured into demanding more advanced technologies, which Europe is still a key provider of, he said.
Total EU trade with Asean rose 12 percent last year. China’s trade with the European regional bloc amounted to 520.8 billion euros in 2015, more than double that of Asean’s trade, according to EU data.
The EU has targeted Vietnam and Singapore in a new business initiative aimed at exposing small and medium-sized companies in Europe to opportunities in Southeast Asia. The EU will help facilitate meetings between companies in the two regions in industries ranging from water to food and beverages.

*German firms now favor Vietnam over China, India: survey*

German companies think Vietnam offers more favorable conditions and opportunities to investors than China, India or other Southeast Asian countries, according to a new survey.
“German enterprises are now seeking for investment opportunities and for further investment in Vietnam, because they see Vietnam as an attractive destination,” said Marko Walde, chief representative of the Delegation of German Industry and Commerce in Vietnam.
According to the World Business Outlook Survey 2016, more than half of German companies in Vietnam were positive about the future of the economy and 70 percent described their business situation in the country as "good."
As for future plans, 54 percent of German investors said they may increase their investment in Vietnam while 58 percent intended to hire more employees.
However, the survey found some factors that may hold foreign investment back, including shortages in skilled labor and rising wages.
The delegation suggested "a modern and practical vocational training system that meets the demands of companies in order to create a sustainable advantage to attract investors to Vietnam."
Vietnam also needs to support its companies so that they can compete with their peers from other countries, especially in the context of the ASEAN Economic Community, the Trans-Pacific Partnership and other free trade agreements, it said in a statement released Tuesday.
The World Business Outlook Survey is conducted by the German Chamber Network worldwide. This year's edition involved around 3,400 German companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

@Carlosa


*Mass fish kill in Vietnam solved as Taiwan steelmaker accepts responsibility for pollution*
By South-East Asia correspondent Liam Cochrane, wires
Posted about 11 hours agoThu 30 Jun 2016, 11:50pm




*Photo:* A villager collects dead fish on a beach in the central province of Thua Thien Hue. (AFP) 


At a media conference, a Government official played a video clip of the chairman of Formosa Ha Tinh Steel expressing regret and saying his company accepted "full responsibility".

"Violations in the construction and testing operations of the plant are the causes for serious environment pollution killing a massive amount of fish," Government office chief Mai Tien Dung said.

The damage was apparently caused by the testing of a new wastewater system at the steel plant.

The company promised to pay $670 million in compensation.

The Government said that the latest findings found the toxins that leaked into the ocean were cyanide, phenol and ferrous hydroxide.

Government officials denied engaging in any cover-up to protect a big investor and said the delay in reaching a conclusion was to ensure certainty.

*ABC/Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> @Carlosa
> 
> 
> *Mass fish kill in Vietnam solved as Taiwan steelmaker accepts responsibility for pollution*
> By South-East Asia correspondent Liam Cochrane, wires
> Posted about 11 hours agoThu 30 Jun 2016, 11:50pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo:* A villager collects dead fish on a beach in the central province of Thua Thien Hue. (AFP)
> 
> 
> At a media conference, a Government official played a video clip of the chairman of Formosa Ha Tinh Steel expressing regret and saying his company accepted "full responsibility".
> 
> "Violations in the construction and testing operations of the plant are the causes for serious environment pollution killing a massive amount of fish," Government office chief Mai Tien Dung said.
> 
> The damage was apparently caused by the testing of a new wastewater system at the steel plant.
> 
> The company promised to pay $670 million in compensation.
> 
> The Government said that the latest findings found the toxins that leaked into the ocean were cyanide, phenol and ferrous hydroxide.
> 
> Government officials denied engaging in any cover-up to protect a big investor and said the delay in reaching a conclusion was to ensure certainty.
> 
> *ABC/Reuters*



As everybody already knew that it was them. 

Initially, they tried to cover things up, but after the protests where hundreds of people got arrested and the fact that it was clear that nobody believed their initial statements that it was the red tide and that they didn't have any proof of Formosa wrongdoing, it became clear to them that they had a hot potato in their hands, so they had to do the right thing, as they did. Actually, they lost credibility since it was pretty clear that they wanted to hide the truth and it doesn't take 3 months to figure things out. At least they came through in the end.



AViet said:


> Within ten years, millions of EU citizens may flock to East Asia to do low-level jobs, since their lower IQ level and hence, lower educated, make them not be able to compete in high-tech. I hope that Vietnamese government will never adopt such "multi cultural" and "human right" trash ideologies from West and my daughter with never have to marry a Westerner.



Sure, unemployed workers in Europe get between 70 to 90 % of their former salary depending on what country, plus high quality FREE health care and a lot of other social benefits that regular vietnamese could only dream about, but according to you, they are going to move to Vietnam to work for $150 a month and no health care or other benefits. 

You are pathetic man, every time you open your mouth, you show how mentally damaged and ignorant you are. Keep dreaming with your Confucian superior race fantasy, I guess you love to live in an alternate universe.

Sorry to tell you man, but if your daughter is like a typical Viet girl, she might ended up with a western guy since lots of Viet girls look for westerners for marriage. Just check out http://www.vietnamcupid.com

Outch...... that must hurt.......


----------



## Viet

@Carlosa, actually I don´t mind if AViet is a dreamer or not, delusional or whatelse, but since he repeatedly sounds like a racist with idea of Han supremacy, I don´t know what to say.


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> @Carlosa, actually I don´t mind if AViet is a dreamer or not, delusional or whatelse, but since he repeatedly sounds like a racist with idea of Han supremacy, I don´t know what to say.



He definitely is a racist and likes to attack other cultures, so sometimes is necessary to respond. I just came 2 days ago from spending a whole month in China and frankly, I could not wait to get out of there. They are definitely slowly improving (as a people and as a society), but they have way, way long to go before they can get to the level of Taiwanese, Hong Kong or Singaporean people, etc, so after just coming from seeing that for a whole month, I had to respond to this delusional guy.


----------



## Viet

Carlosa said:


> He definitely is a racist and likes to attack other cultures, so sometimes is necessary to respond. I just came 2 days ago from spending a whole month in China and frankly, I could not wait to get out of there. They are definitely slowly improving (as a people and as a society), but they have way, way long to go before they can get to the level of Taiwanese, Hong Kong or Singaporean people, etc, so after just coming from seeing that for a whole month, I had to respond to this delusional guy.


true, sometimes one can´t ignore, and needs to respond to racism.

there is a saying in Taiwan: the mainlanders have the mood of a very angry vegetable 

by the way, how good is your spoken mandarin now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Viet said:


> true, sometimes one can´t ignore, and needs to respond to racism.
> 
> there is a saying in Taiwan: the mainlanders have the mood of a very angry vegetable
> 
> by the way, how good is your spoken mandarin now?



Ha ha, very true. My Putonhua is basic, I know the type of words and phrases that I need to use for my work there, but its not easy to do a conversation because of the tones. As you know, we, western people, we don't have tones that change the meaning of the word, so its very difficult to learn to pronounce the tones. Anyway, chinese language is not a priority for me, so I don't want to spend too much time trying to learn it in full. Not worth it.

Every time I go to China, I go from Danang via Hong Kong since there is a good flight from there and then I take a minivan from the airport to the mainland, so I always spend some time in H.K. and its a joy, what a difference. It will take a few generations for the mainland to get to that level (I'm talking about the people and the society, not the economy).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gtiger

Carlosa said:


> He definitely is a racist and likes to attack other cultures, so sometimes is necessary to respond. I just came 2 days ago from spending a whole month in China and frankly, I could not wait to get out of there. They are definitely slowly improving (as a people and as a society), but they have way, way long to go before they can get to the level of Taiwanese, Hong Kong or Singaporean people, etc, so after just coming from seeing that for a whole month, I had to respond to this delusional guy.



It has been a while since I visited China, but when I was there working, I had positive experience dealing with many Chinese. Some went out of their way to help me when I played the role of a lost tourist wandering the streets of Shenzhen and Guangzhou. I had a difficult time convincing many Chinese that I was not Chinese. My poor Chinese speaking skill and vocabulary plus terrible accent (as some of my associates hinted at) failed to convince them that I was not huaqiao (overseas Chinese.) I found Hong Kong people much less friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

gtiger said:


> It has been a while since I visited China, but when I was there working, I had positive experience dealing with many Chinese. Some went out of their way to help me when I played the role of a lost tourist wandering the streets of Shenzhen and Guangzhou. I had a difficult time convincing many Chinese that I was not Chinese. My poor Chinese speaking skill and vocabulary plus terrible accent (as some of my associates hinted at) failed to convince them that I was not huaqiao (overseas Chinese.) I found Hong Kong people much less friendly.



Any experience is valid and different people are bound to have different experiences, but for me is the opposite. I've been to China at least 60 times, also in Shenzhen and Guangzhou. In H.K. I find people friendlier than in the past actually if compared to lets say 15-20 years ago, particularly young people. I can also say that Vietnamese people are a lot friendlier than Chinese people (generally speaking of course, there is the good, the bad and everything in between everywhere). Chinese are quite serious in comparison, take a while to open up. Just my experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3Kingdoms

IT applications are used in teaching.
http://vietnamnews.vn
Viet Nam News 

HCM City – The Mekong Delta city of Cần Thơ plans to solicit investment in and offer incentives to the information technology industry.

“The Mekong Delta provinces have not got any high-tech park with proper infrastructure like HCM City and Hà Nội though human resources for the industry are plentifully available,” Võ Hùng Dũng, director of the Việt Nam Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s Cần Thơ branch, was quoted as saying by Thời báo Kinh tế Việt Nam (Việt Nam Economic Times) newspaper.

"They would like to develop the industry but have not been able to launch any project with a comprehensive incentive policy.”

Last year out of 571 projects in which the region solicited investment, only two were in IT.

In March last year the Government approved the “National Targeted Programme on developing IT industry by 2020 with vision to 2025”.

Cần Thơ’s development and incentive policies are likely to be in line with this programme.

Việt Nam has become an attractive destination for high-tech companies and many have come, including Japan’s Sanyo, Matsushita, Sony, Fujitsu, Toshiba, Panasonic, and Nidec, the US’s Intel and Microsoft, and South Korea’s Samsung and LG.

All of them have factories with modern technologies in the country and continue to expand production.

HCM City houses most of the high-tech companies in its Sài Gòn High-tech Park (SHTP).

As of April SHTP had 100 factories, including those belonging to Intel, Samsung, Nidec and Jabil.

Last year its exports were worth US$4 billion, four times the 2011 figure.

The average output of a worker in SHTP is 9.8 times that of workers in other industrial parks and one hectare creates an export value of $14 million. -- VNS

This is in-line with convention, 'Industrialization & Modernization' that every country progresses. This is realism! Bringing people out of poverty by economic transformation.


----------



## 3Kingdoms

*Three provinces want to build high-speed railway connected to China*

Nghia said at the cabinet meeting on July 1 that the ministry would consider and submit to the government for consideration and approval.

The construction of high-speed railways in north Vietnam and the connection of the railway between Vietnam and China has been discussed many times.

In late 2015, in a meeting with the Ministry of Transport, Lang Son province’s officials said the Chinese had said that they would give fund for the Lang Son – Hanoi high speed railway, if Vietnam has such a project.

“The Chinese partner said that the Hanoi – Lang Son railway is used for both passenger and cargo boats so the speed is not high and they want to have a high speed railway of up to 200 km per hours,”said Party Secretary of Lang Son Tran Sy Thanh Son at that time.

Another issue discussed at the government meeting is the mobilization of capital for transport infrastructure development, particularly the North – South high-speed railway project.

Minister Nghia admitted difficulties in seeking capital for transport development.

He said the transport sector currently focuses on restructuring the forms of transport and investment. In the past five years, investment in road transport was huge while investment for inland waterway was very low.

“We should focus on strengthening the infrastructure of waterways. In the southwestern region, waterway transport contributes up to 70-75% of transport capacity,” said Nghia.
*Linh Nhat*


----------



## Carlosa

*Formosa unit suspected of burying untreated waste in central Vietnam*
*http://www.thanhniennews.com/society/formosa-unit-suspected-of-burying-untreated-waste-in-central-vietnam-64111.html*




Authorities in the central province of Ha Tinh said they are looking into allegations that a unit of Taiwanese firm Formosa buried industrial waste in a private farm with the help of the property's owner. 

The scandal came as Formosa Ha Tinh Steel Corp. (FHS) is still struggling with a public relations disaster following mass fish deaths in the central region. 

Vo Ta Dinh, director of the provincial Department of Natural Resources and Environment, said Tuesday that authorities had unearthed around 100 tons of muddy waste allegedly disposed of by FHS in a farm. 

The farm, which grows mostly banana and cajuput trees, is owned by Le Quang Hoa, the director of state-owned Urban Environment Company in Ky Anh Town.

Dinh said samples of the waste were collected for testing.

Authorities also confiscated equipment used to bury the waste after inspecting the farm on Monday. 

According to local police, Hoa’s company signed a contract to transport waste from the construction site of a new FHS steel factory to two licensed waste treatment plants in the province.

The questions that investigators will try to answer are why the waste ended up in Hoa’s farm and whether it is toxic.

Hoa told _Thanh Nien_ the waste was not toxic and that trees could grow on it. 

FHS, a subsidiary of Taiwan's Formosa Plastics, has been in hot water over the past two months after an estimated 70 tons of fish were found dead and washed ashore in April in four central Vietnamese provinces Ha Tinh, Quang Binh, Quang Tri and Thua Thien-Hue. It was accused of discharging toxic waste into the sea. 

FHS accepted responsibility for the environmental disaster and promised to pay US$500 million in compensation late last month. 

Experts believe it will take years, if not decades, before the regional marine environment can fully recover from the toxic spill.


----------



## vtnsx

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/business/160275/nuclear-power-plant-still-on-schedule.html

*Nuclear power plant still on schedule*
*




*
_Vietnam’s first-ever nuclear power plant, Ninh Thuan 1 in the south-central province of Ninh Thuan, remains on track for being built and beginning operations by 2028._

In response to comments from the plant’s foreign partner about a possible delay, Mr. Hoang Anh Tuan, Director General of the Vietnam Atomic Energy Agency at the Ministry of Science and Technology (MoST), confirmed that no official decision has been made on delaying the project.

“The schedule is still set for 2028,” Mr. Tuan told _VET_, with construction to begin in 2022 or 2023.

It often takes five or six years to build a nuclear power plant turbine, he added, and the government must seek National Assembly approval on commencement once all preparatory works are completed.

The foreign partner, Russia’s State Nuclear Energy Corporation (Rosatom), suggested some days ago that the schedule may be delayed.

“We were initially working towards a construction date of 2022 or 2023 but we have heard that this is likely to be delayed until 2027 or 2028,” local media quoted Mr. K.B. Komarov, Deputy General Director of Rosatom, as saying on July 3.

Though no official statement has come from the Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT), the Master Plan VII on National Power Network Development, released in March this year, states that “the first turbine for Vietnam’s nuclear power plant will be put into operation in 2028.”

Rosatom has developed 42 nuclear turbines with a further eight now under construction in Russia, together with 34 nuclear turbines/reactors being developed in 13 other countries.

As at the end of 2015 its investment portfolio was reported to total $110 billion and is estimated to increase 20-25 per cent by the end of this year.

In 2010 it signed an inter-governmental agreement with MoST on the construction of the nuclear power plant.

“As far as we know, the draft feasibility study has been completed and submitted to the government for consideration,” Mr. Komarov said on July 3, adding that he came to Vietnam in mid May to meet MoST on the issue.

The government on July 6 established an Inter-Ministerial Evaluation Council chaired by Minister of Planning and Investment Nguyen Chi Dung to supervise the project building the Nuclear Science and Technology Center, which is being developed by MoST.

The nuclear power plant is expected to have a capacity of 4,600 MW with output of 32.5 billion kWh by 2030, accounting for 5.7 per cent of the country’s total power output, according to Master Plan VII.

*October 2010:* Vietnam and Russia sign a cooperation agreement on the construction of a nuclear power plant with two units.

*November 2011:* An agreement on building the Center for Nuclear Energy Science and Technology (CNEST) is signed.

*March 2012:* A further cooperation agreement on transferring nuclear fuel waste from the research nuclear reactor to Russia is signed.

*August 2015:* Atomstroyexport - NIAEP from Russia and Electricity of Vietnam sign a framework agreement on the first stage of construction of the Ninh Thuan 1 nuclear power plant.

*September 2015:* Documents regarding location approval and the feasibility study for Ninh Thuan 1 are submitted to the government by EVN.

*March 2016:* Changes to Master Plan VII are passed by the government, with the first turbines at Ninh Thuan 1 to be put into operation in 2028.

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/sc...ts-ic--semiconductor-industry-in-vietnam.html

*Conference boosts IC, semiconductor industry in Vietnam*






Jointly organised by the Integrated Circuit Design Research & Education Centre (ICDREC) under the Vietnam National University in Ho Chi Minh City (VNU-HCMC) and the US Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, the two-day events are part of efforts to boost Ho Chi Minh City’s 2013-2020 IC Development Programme.

They offer a chance for both domestic and foreign scientists, researchers, engineers and students in the IC and semi-conductor industry to meet and share experience.

They also aim to call for the involvement of institutes, universities and businesses nationwide in make environmentally-friendly integrated circuits and semi-conductors.

Le Thai Hy, Director of the municipal Department of Information and Communications, said that the development of Vietnam’s electronic industry mainly relies on the assemblage of imported components, which is not a firm foundation for sustainable development.

Therefore, Ho Chi Minh City started its 2013-2020 IC Development Programme, which is on the right track and producing positive results, thus helping affirm the city’s leading position in the Vietnamese IC industry, he added.

Deputy head of the VNU-HCMC Huynh Thanh Dat stated that the semi-conductor industry plays a core role in the electronic sector, with annual growth of over 10 percent. As such, Vietnam and Ho Chi Minh City in particular have carried out preferential policies and mechanisms to attract more investment in this industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Vietnam should vote for leaders who know how to do national business, not personal business or pure politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam should vote for leaders who know how to do national business, not personal business or pure politics


Who, You can give an example?


----------



## BoQ77

*Apple Mulls Building in $1 Billion Data Center in Da Nang *
Tuan Minh

12:24 05/08/2016

* BizLIVE - Apple Inc. is interested in building a data center worth $1 billion in Vietnam’s central province of Da Nang. *




Apple plans to open an R&D center in Vietnam. Photo: Softpedia

U.S. tech giant Apple Inc. has shown keenness to build a database center costing $1 billion in a hi-tech park in the Vietnamese central province of Da Nang, one of the five largest cities in the Southeast Asian country, local media quoted the city’s portal as saying.
The information was unveiled at a meeting of the local government on foreign direct investment (FDI) on August 4. However, the detail was removed from the portal on Friday morning.
In March this year, local media reported that Apple had plans to invest up to $1 billion to build an Asia-focused database center in Vietnam, set to operate as a Research & Development (R&D) facility, to enhance its competitiveness over major global electronics manufacturers present in the country.
Given the fast-growing tech savvy users in Vietnam, Apple established its wholly-owned subsidiary, Apple Vietnam LLC, in Ho Chi Minh City last October.
The firm is headed by Gene Daniel Levoff, Apple Inc.’s vice president of corporate law and director. He is also in charge of Apple’s international operations.
According to a headhunting firm, Apple recently announced vacancies for iPhone distribution director and iOS retail director in Vietnam, fanning hopes that the U.S. multinational firm will open stores in the Southeast Asian country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*Challenges for Việt Nam sea strategy*
Update: August, 08/2016 - 09:00





Tourists in Hạ Long Bay, one of Việt Nam’s biggest draws. The country has long strived to tap its immense maritime potential to become a rich marine economy. — VNS Photo Đoàn Tùng
Viet Nam News 
Thúy Hiền

HÀ NỘI - Việt Nam has long strived to tap its immense maritime potential to become a rich and strong country based on its marine economy. Yet this goal comes with its own challenges due to a lack of sustainable development solutions.

In 2007, the 10th Party Central Committee adopted Việt Nam’s Maritime Strategy towards 2020 to further enhance a sea-based economy and protect national sovereignty over islands and seas. The strategy set out a goal that sea-based economic sectors will make up 53-55 per cent of the country’s gross domestic product (GDP) while per capita income in coastal areas is expected to double the average of the whole country by 2020.

Now, nine years down the line, the sea-based economic sector has considerably contributed to the national economy.

Across the country, home to a 3,260km coastline and nearly 3,000 islands, there are 44 seaports with a designed capacity able to handle 470-500 million freights per year. Six coastal economic zones incorporating a variety of sea-based industries were developed during 2013-2015. Government policies in developing fishing and aquaculture have resulted in a considerable increase in the number of iron-clad and wood-clad fishing vessels for offshore fishing. Sea tourism contributes up to 70-80 per cent of the whole tourism sector, capitalising on the long beautiful coastline and famous resort islands.

However, experts say the development of a sea-based economy is still carried out with a mindset of ‘exploitation’, rather than ‘efficient and sustainable development’.

Exploitation has been mostly focused on substance-form or living natural resources, while intangible values of the marine eco-system and marine space do not receive due attention.

Assoc. Prof. and Dr. Nguyễn Chu Hồi, former Deputy General Director of Việt Nam Administration of Seas and Islands said the thought of ‘take-it-all’ and ‘kill-it-all’ in marine-resource exploitation has led to a rapid degradation of the natural environment and exhaustion of resources, including the country’s key resources of oil and gas.

“Marine biodiversity is depleted to an alarming level. Aquatic product reserves in our seas have reduced by 16 per cent compared to in 2010.

“To make matters worse, the sea environment is being threatened by both natural

and man-made disasters like oil spills, red tide, or toxic pollution,” he said.

The recent environmental disaster in four central provinces by wastewater discharge from Hưng Nghiệp Formosa Hà Tĩnh Steel Company clearly shows a big loophole in management and supervision of industrial projects in terms of their environmental protection aspect.

“We are falling short of balancing environmental protection and economic development. We are still prioritising short-term over long-term interests,” Hồi said, adding that the incident also showed the lack of a national plan to prevent and tackle marine environmental disasters.

Scientists and environmentalists said it was high time the authority carried out thorough screening of investment projects right at their initial phase. The environment should not be traded for economic interest, they said.

Minister of Environment and Natural Resource Trần Hồng Hà agreed with the opinion. He admitted shortcomings in assessing environmental impact reports of investment projects, saying that they had so far been just a formality in order for projects to attain approval from the authority.

He said the Government and the ministry would work to repair the loopholes and set out specific regulations for investment.

“We must take into consideration how much a project spends on production, and how much on environment,” he said, adding that in the coming time, the ministry would lay emphasis on attracting investment on clean and renewable energy as well as environmental projects.

*Lack of co-ordination*

Another matter of concern in the development of a sea-based economy is the lack of co-ordination in policy making and implementation among localities, regions, and industries.

Experts say this makes development plans dispersed and ineffective despite the fact that the government has come out with many solutions regarding this matter.

Hồ Công Hường, from the Institute of Development Strategy (Ministry of Investment and Planning) said it was crucial to clearly divide roles and responsibilities among related parties or entrusting a certain party the highest responsibility in carrying out certain policies or solutions.

He also raised the issue of protecting offshore fishermen whose role is vital in a

sea-based economy as well as in protecting national sovereignty over islands and seas, amidst a recent increase of incidents involving illegal fishing in international waters or attacks on fishermen.

He asked for an issuance of a single governmental document that covers safety protection, consular assistance, guarantees and insurance – all matters that help better guarantee fishermen’s interests.

“This will be sort of a handbook for fishermen when they go to sea. In case incidents occur, both in international or domestic waters, fishermen will know to what extent the government could be involved to help. It will make it easier for both the government and fishermen to solve problems,” he said. — VNS


Read more at http://vietnamnews.vn/economy/300796/challenges-for-viet-nam-sea-strategy.html#ZJ8jTFmQchT0Xfky.99

*---------------------*
*Shrimp exports fall 15% below target, far worse than expected*
Thursday, 08/04/2016, 16:20
VOV.VN - Shrimp exports for the first half of 2016 have fallen 15% short of the target, according to an announcement by the Vietnam Association of Seafood Exporters and Producers (VASEP).





Overseas consignments for the six-month period ended June 30, 2016 stood at US$1.4 billion, up US$200 million from US$1.2 billion for the corresponding period in 2015 and a full US$250 million short of the US$1.65 billion target.

In a nutshell, shrimp exports dropped 29% for the six-month period January 1-June 30, 2015 and the current year target was overly optimistic, set to regain all of that loss plus 4%, said VASEP.

However, that didn’t happen and exports for calendar year 2016 are now on track to see a full US$500 million shortfall from the original budget—if they don’t turn around in the second half of the year, said VASEP.

Truong Dinh Hoe, secretary general of VASEP, said the overall drop is primarily the result of weaker than anticipated demand in the US and other major markets.

He said saltwater intrusion brought about by the worst drought in nearly a century in the Mekong Delta has further reduced shrimp supplies and negatively impacted exports as valuable fish farming hectarage has been destroyed.

The depreciation of the euro following Brexit, weaker economic conditions in China and devaluation of the yen, among other things, he said, also played a role in the weaker than expected figures.

He said the supply situation in the global market has eased the price of shrimp. The average unit price of frozen shrimp fell to US$8.28 per kg for the six-months against US$10.38 for the same period in 2015.

The latest data casts significant doubt about whether the 2016 annual target of US$3.3 billion for shrimp exports is achievable so it was lowered 10%, or by US$300 million, to US$3 billion.

Even the lower annual target of US$3 billion may be overly bullish as it still represents a 12% jump, or US$3.21 million rise, over the year 2015 total shrimp exports of US$2.68 billion.

This means that the second half of 2016 would need to outperform the first half by US$200 million, a figure that is highly unlikely to materialize and maybe the annual target should have been adjusted downwards by a full US$500 million.

On a positive note, he said, sales to the major US market regained much of the ground it lost ground in 2015 during the first two quarters of 2016, and is hopeful that the upward swing will continue throughout the remainder of the year.

The major markets that experienced positive growth included China-Hong Kong 41.8%, the US 13.8% and the EU 6.5%.

The US is the biggest importer of shrimp around the globe. During the first half of this year, the market spent US$2 billion on shrimp imports. Indonesia was the largest supplier of shrimp for the US, trailed by India, Thailand and Vietnam.

He said Vietnam and the US in July 2016 resolved key litigation stemming from antidumping duties that set the stage for enhanced future exports.

Assistant US Trade Representative Barbara Weisel, who headed the US delegation in the settlement talks, applauded the deal as an important stepping stone for the future of Vietnam-US trade.

“We welcome the resolution of this long-standing issue,” she said in a statement “This agreement demonstrates the commitment of the United States and Vietnam to address outstanding issues as we work to take our relationship to the next level.”

To be prepared to tap opportunities presented by the settlement, shrimpers should take extra precautions to strictly comply with regulations on food safety and technical standards of foreign markets, said Secretary General Hoe.

VOV


----------



## Carlosa

*Korean electronics firms rush to open plants in Vietnam*
Published : 2016-08-09 17:49
Updated : 2016-08-10 09:39

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160809001008

South Korean tech firms are rushing to expand their investment in Vietnam in line with their effort to build a new production base in the Southeast Asian country.

South Korea's Seoul Semiconductor Co. has won a license to invest $300 million to build a semiconductor production factory in northern Vietnam, industry sources said Tuesday.



Last week, the provincial government of Ha Nam gave the green light to Seoul Semiconductor to build the 750,000-square-meter production site that will house a semiconductor factory and a light-emitting diode assembly line, they said.

Under an investment plan released by the Seoul-based firm, a total of $300 million will be injected into building the site by 2019 to conduct research and produce semiconductors, the sources said.

"Vietnam was chosen because it will help us meet the global demand for LEDs and secure a competitiveness in production costs," a Seoul Semiconductor official said.

Industry sources forecast that the firm's move is to provide components to other South Korean tech firms, which already have made inroads into the Southeast Asian country.

According to the sources, South Korean tech giant Samsung Electronics Co. produces between 40 and 50 percent of its smartphones at its two factories located in Bac Ninh province, northern Vietnam, and Thai Nguyen.

In early 2015, Samsung Electronics began building a consumer electronics production complex in the southern city of Ho Chi Mihn.

The complex covers the production of TVs, air conditioners, washing machines, refrigerators and other home appliances. Assembly lines for TVs began operating earlier this year.

Samsung also plans to relocate parts of its TV production lines in Malaysia and kimchi refrigerator lines in South Korea's Gwangju to this complex.

Samsung Electronics will expand its investment size there from $1.4 billion to $2 billion by 2020, the sources said.

In return, the city government of Ho Chi Minh decided last week to give further tax benefits to the tech giant, they said. 

Seoul-based LED manufacturer Lumens Co. will begin operating its factory in September located in the southern province of Binh Duong which is currently under construction.

Lumens currently produces LEDs that are used for various products ranging from televisions to smartphones. The company also works with Samsung Electronics.

LG Electronics Inc., South Korea's No. 2 tech giant, also opened a new production base in Haiphong, a northern port city of the country, that will manufacture the company's key products for exports.

The 800,000-square-meter Vietnam Haiphong Campus will allow LG to produce price-competitive electronics, including its globally sold smartphones and TVs, the company said. It plans to spend US$1.5 billion on the complex through 2028.

South Korean flat-screen maker LG Display Co. also plans to build a new production line in Haiphong with $1 billion and begin production next year.

Vietnam stands out as an attractive investment destination as a monthly minimum wage is about 59 percent that of China.

Also, the Southeast Asian country has a population of over 90 million and 60 percent are in their 30s or younger. 

"Vietnam has a very good investment condition as labor cost is very cheap and 54 million is a labor population," said Park Byung-book, chief of the Korea Trade-Investment Promotion Agency's branch office in Hanoi. "Tech firms are increasingly making inroads into Vietnam, which used to be favored by textile or sewing firms in the past."

Also, KOTRA said the Vietnamese government is making various efforts to lure more South Korean investments. (Yonhap)


----------



## BoQ77

That's true @Carlosa.
I observed by my own eyes. 
The characteristics:
1. High tech 
2. Massive investment
3. Vendor for best brands on earth
4. Most of parts/ products into export.


----------



## Viet

farewell, tribute to Rupert Neudeck, the man, who co-founded Cap Anamur, saving endless lives from the rough sea in the 1970s. the western viet community in Germany would not exist without him. we owe him a big thank, big respect. He died last May, aged 77.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Vietnamese group Hoa Sen Group to build $10 bln steel plant on south coast*
By Ngoc Tuyen August 29, 2016 | 04:10 pm GMT+7










 *The plant’s capacity is double the size of Taiwan’s Formosa steel factory.* 

The Ministry of Industry and Trade has given permission for Hoa Sen Group, Vietnam’s largest sheet steel producer, to build a $10-billion plant in the southern coastal province of Ninh Thuan.

The plant will be capable of producing 16 million tons of steel per year, larger than Vietnam’s total steel output of some 15 million tons in 2015, and more than double the capacity of Taiwan’s now-infamous Formosa plant.

Hoa Sen Group plans to construct the plant in five phases from 2017 to 2031. Upon completion, the plant will generate about 45,000 jobs.

The project was approved amid growing public concern of the environmental impacts Taiwan’s Formosa plant had on a 200 kilometer stretch of the country's central coastline in April this year.

However, the company promised that it will work with local authorities to control sewage treatment and build a modern waste water treatment system.

Vietnam previously granted an investment certificate for the plant to a joint venture between the state-owned Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group (Vinashin) and Malaysia’s Lion Group.

It was the largest foreign-invested project licensed at the time with total investment of $9.8 billion.

Ninh Thuan Province revoked the investment certificate in 2011 after the two parties withdrew from the project due to financial difficulties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Wishing all Vietnamese members, "Happy National Day."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Viet said:


> *Vietnamese group Hoa Sen Group to build $10 bln steel plant on south coast*
> By Ngoc Tuyen August 29, 2016 | 04:10 pm GMT+7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The plant’s capacity is double the size of Taiwan’s Formosa steel factory.*
> 
> The Ministry of Industry and Trade has given permission for Hoa Sen Group, Vietnam’s largest sheet steel producer, to build a $10-billion plant in the southern coastal province of Ninh Thuan.
> 
> The plant will be capable of producing 16 million tons of steel per year, larger than Vietnam’s total steel output of some 15 million tons in 2015, and more than double the capacity of Taiwan’s now-infamous Formosa plant.
> 
> Hoa Sen Group plans to construct the plant in five phases from 2017 to 2031. Upon completion, the plant will generate about 45,000 jobs.
> 
> The project was approved amid growing public concern of the environmental impacts Taiwan’s Formosa plant had on a 200 kilometer stretch of the country's central coastline in April this year.
> 
> However, the company promised that it will work with local authorities to control sewage treatment and build a modern waste water treatment system.
> 
> Vietnam previously granted an investment certificate for the plant to a joint venture between the state-owned Vietnam Shipbuilding Industry Group (Vinashin) and Malaysia’s Lion Group.
> 
> It was the largest foreign-invested project licensed at the time with total investment of $9.8 billion.
> 
> Ninh Thuan Province revoked the investment certificate in 2011 after the two parties withdrew from the project due to financial difficulties.



I think Vietnam has a good chance to beat Indonesia as the most dominant player in SE Asia. Vietnam is more unified and has Confuscius thinking whereas Indonesia is backward Muslim thinking. If it wasn't for Indo-Chinese, they would be one of the poorest country on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

Jlaw said:


> I think Vietnam has a good chance to beat Indonesia as the most dominant player in SE Asia. Vietnam is more unified and has Confuscius thinking whereas Indonesia is backward Muslim thinking. If it wasn't for Indo-Chinese, they would be one of the poorest country on earth.


In Vietnam, we often compare Vietnam economy with Thai ( not Indo) Maybe Indo less of the impaction to Vietnam than Thai ( Thai is near our country). has a big gap between two countries, I don't think Vietnam can surpass Thai or Indo in near future. Indo has the big population, it is their challenge also chances. Look at Indonesia's city, Modern and bigger than Hanoi and HCM city


----------



## Jlaw

xiao qi said:


> In Vietnam, we often compare Vietnam economy with Thai ( not Indo) Maybe Indo less of the impaction to Vietnam than Thai ( Thai is near our country). has a big gap between two countries, I don't think Vietnam can surpass Thai or Indo in near future. Indo has the big population, it is their challenge also chances. Look at Indonesia's city, Modern and bigger than Hanoi and HCM city



Bigger but may not be safer. But I been to Vietnam and even gone to "bad" area like district 4 but i felt safe. In indonesia only few good parts for foreigners. Bali and parts of Jakarta. Everywhere else, you're asking to get beheaded and kidnapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Operation seduction for François Hollande in Vietnam for contracts in the aerospace and energy*
AFP
Publication: 09/06/2016 3:40 CEST Update: 09/06/2016 5:23 CEST





, the main challenge is to balance the trade between the two countries , a considerable deficit at the expense of France .

"The aim (of the visit) is the economic cooperation with Southeast Asia where growth is exceptional, but also the culture and the Francophonie," explained the end of August the head of the French state. Despite a "tumultuous history", in his own words, economic, cultural and academic relations are close.

But they remain marked by a trade deficit widened further last year, to 2.6 billion euros against 2.4 billion in 2014 while, at the same time, French exports have almost doubled (+ 85%). "The idea is to try to correct this imbalance extremely important," they explained to Paris on the eve of the visit.

*A contract for Airbus to $ 6.5 billion*

To do this, Francois Hollande will be joined in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City a good forty business leaders including Bregier (Airbus) or Henri Poupart-Lafarge (Alstom).

*Just hours after their arrival on site, Airbus announced the sale of 40 aircraft to three Vietnamese companies. The low-cost vietjet air company will buy 20 Airbus A321s, the national carrier Vietnam Airlines 10 A350 and its first agreement with Airbus low-cost Jetstar Pacific will purchase 10 A320. "These contracts represent a value of $ 6.5 billion," said the spokesman Airbus Asia.*

*A number of agreements and contracts could later be entered in the aircraft industry, infrastructure, renewable energy or health.*

In late August, Vietnamese President Tran Dai Quang was known for his part in international cooperation, with France in particular, for maintaining peace in the South China Sea to contain the territorial appetites of Beijing in this area.

*NGOs protest*

But Paris has reacted very cautiously, noting that the European Union, possible player in this international cooperation, was "rather preoccupied at the moment by other regions" of the world.

On the eve of the visit of François Hollande, three NGOs have also sent an open letter to French president to "express their greatest concern about the serious violations of human rights" in Vietnam and call it " raise the issue "during his visit.

The last visit date for a French head of state went back to Vietnam to that of Jacques Chirac in 2004, fifty years after the Geneva Accords that ended the war in Indochina.

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/0...utm_hp_ref=france&ncid=tweetlnkfrhpmg00000001


+++
*Airbus 40 aircraft ordered by three Vietnamese companies*
> Economy|September 6, 2016, 7:20|6




*HANOI (VIETNAM), SEPTEMBER 6.* Fabrice Bregier (left), the CEO of Airbus, greets the boss of Vietnam Airlines after signing a memorandum of understanding to François Hollande and his Vietnamese counterpart Tran Dai Quang. 

(AFP / Kham).


*Airbus intends to use the Vietnamese growing market. The European aircraft manufacturer has just announced the sale of 40 of its aircraft to three airlines on the sidelines of the visit of François Hollande in the country.*

*The low-cost vietjet air airline will buy twenty Airbus A321, the national carrier Vietnam Airlines has signed a letter of intent for ten A350. Finally, its first agreement with Airbus, the low-cost Jetstar Pacific will buy ten A320.*

*"These contracts represent a $ 6.5 billion value", welcomed Sean Lee, spokesman for Airbus Asia. They were signed in the presence of François Hollande and his Vietnamese counterpart Tran Dai Quang.*

The South East Asia, including Vietnam, is a growing market for low-cost airlines, due to the increasing weight of the middle class who frequent flyers for the first time.

Launched in 2011, VietJet first private airline in Vietnam is expanding and has already won more than 25% of domestic flights. In November 2015, she had already signed a contract to buy 30 single-aisle A321 for € 3.3 billion euros. 

In May, on the sidelines of the visit of Barack Obama in the country, the company announced the purchase of 100 Boeing 737 MAX 200 for $ 11.3 billion. 

The US aircraft manufacturer Boeing estimates that the region will need 3,750 new aircraft over the next 20 years, with a preference for single-aisle aircraft popular with low-cost airlines.

Leparisien.fr with AFP

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/a...nes-06-09-2016-6097411.php#xtor=AD-1481423553

+++

@Carlosa @Viet @xiao qi @others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carlosa

xiao qi said:


> In Vietnam, we often compare Vietnam economy with Thai ( not Indo) Maybe Indo less of the impaction to Vietnam than Thai ( Thai is near our country). has a big gap between two countries, I don't think Vietnam can surpass Thai or Indo in near future. Indo has the big population, it is their challenge also chances. Look at Indonesia's city, Modern and bigger than Hanoi and HCM city



Sis, Its not difficult to surpass Thailand, believe me, I know Thailand very well. Foreign investment and the chinese business class is what made Thailand into what it is now, but its in decline now. Their contradictions and their usual ways of doing things is finally catching up with them. They are an extremely lazy and irresponsible people. They have very serious issues to deal with now. They are going nowhere. I can say a lot but it would be off topic. Vietnam can certainly learn a few things from Thailand (like their social security system, the public health care system, etc), but give it some time and Vietnam will easily pass Thailand.

Don't forget that Vietnam started many years later than the other countries in the region. The war ended in 1975 and the end of the blockade and the opening up of the country in 1990. Thailand started in 1945 after the end of ww2 and their country was intact, not destroyed like Vietnam. That's a 45 year difference.

Vietnam needs time, there are quite a few challenges, but it mainly needs time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

*Airbus helps develop aviation industry in Vietnam*

VNA Tuesday, September 06, 2016 - 16:22:10  Print







Vietnam Airlines A350 XWB of Airbus


*Hanoi (VNA)* – The world’s leading aircraft manufacturer Airbus has said its President and CEO Fabrice Bregier signed several agreements with Vietnamese partners to help the country develop the aviation industry.

The French company chose Nikkiso Vietnam, a Hanoi-based firm, as its partner in manufacturing specific components for wide-body aircraft, and signed a contract with Artus Vietnam – a subsidiary of Meggitt PLC – on assessing the possibility of providing spare parts for Airbus in the next 10 years.

Meanwhile, NAVBLUE – an Airbus subsidiary – inked a protocol with the Vietnam Air Traffic Management Corporation to improve the efficiency of Vietnam’s air traffic control system, especially in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City.

Additionally, a memorandum of understanding was signed between Airbus and the University of Science and Technology of Hanoi (USTH), in which the French company will assist the university in establishing an aviation faculty.

It also partners with the Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology in training MAs on flight safety management.

Speaking at the signing ceremony, Fabrice Bregier, who is accompanying French President Francois Hollande during his State visit to Vietnam, said that Airbus wishes to increase its presence in the industrial production in Vietnam and support the country in bettering its air traffic management as well as its education in this area.

Airbus started operations in Vietnam in 1990 when its A320, the first aircraft manufactured in western countries, was used in the country.

Last year, the national flag carrier Vietnam Airlines became the first carrier in East Asia and the second in the world to operate the new generation A350 XWB of Airbus.

The company’s operations in Vietnam have so far provided job opportunities for about 550 skilled local workers, Bregier said, adding that the figure is set to double by 2020, making Vietnam Airbus’ most important Southeast Asian partner.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

SEP 7, 2016 @ 12:39 PM
Vietnam Poised To Be Asia's Next Economic Tiger
Ed Fuller , 
CONTRIBUTOR
I write about global tourism, hospitality and business. 
Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.





_*Ho Chi Minh City (Shutterstock)*_

For many of my generation, Vietnam remains a complex enigma, depending on our personal experiences and memories of the country.

I arrived in Vietnam in 1970 as a U.S. Army captain and was immediately overwhelmed by the country’s natural beauty and the genuine warmth and hospitality of the local Vietnamese. I was a member of MACV, the U.S. Military Assistance Command, and had many opportunities to work with the Vietnamese military and other Allied countries.

At the time, I was based in an area called the Vietnam Central Highlands (Military Region Two) which covered Cam Rhan Bay, Nha Trang, Qui Nihon, Ban Me Thout, Pleiku Phan Rang etc., all names that became familiar to anyone at home who watched the evening news or one of Bob Hope’s iconic USO Christmas tours on TV.

My responsibilities took me to many cities and bases throughout the country and whetted my lifetime appetite for learning about Asian cultures, people and countries.

With a history that can be traced back roughly 4,000 years, I discovered Vietnam offers a rich tapestry as the basis of its culture. I learned that the Vietnamese believe in the teachings of Confucius which emphasizes the importance of relationships, responsibility and obligation. As I became further acquainted with Vietnam’s history, what stood out for me was its more than 2,000-year struggle against foreign invaders and, possibly more importantly, the ability of the Vietnamese people to learn from their occupiers and finally overcome foreign rule.

After the war, the Vietnamese explained their apparent lack of resentment toward the U.S. this way: “Why should we resent the Americans? We fought the Chinese for 1,000 years, the French for 100 years and the Americans for 10 years.” Is it any wonder then that, today, the U.S. is Vietnam’s main trading partner?

I returned to Saigon, Vietnam out of curiosity in 2006. Marriott was working on a hotel but negotiations were going badly, so I paid my own way over. It was an eye-opener for me. That visit was the first of about 14 trips I have made to the country since, including one in 2008 on which I accompanied U.S. Secretary of Commerce Carlos M. Gutierrez on an official Mission to Vietnam.

*Asia’s Next Economic Tiger?*

Today, Vietnam is poised to become Asia’s next economic tiger. Like South Korea, Taiwan and China before it, Vietnam is piecing together the right mix for rapid, sustained growth.

As was reported in the_ Economist_ this past August, “foreign direct investment in Vietnam hit a record in 2015 and has surged again this year. Deals reached $11.3 billion in the first half of 2016, up by 105% from the same period last year, despite a sluggish global economy. Big free-trade agreements explain some of the appeal. But something deeper is happening.”

Since 1990, Vietnam’s economic growth has averaged nearly 7% a year, second only to China. This growth has propelled the country from among the world’s poorest to middle-income status. If the Vietnamese can turn in an annual 7% growth rate for another decade, it would be similar to that of China and the other Asian tigers. But today Vietnam stands at the crossroads. As the_ Economist_ noted, should its annual growth rate fall back to 4%, Vietnam could “end up in the same league as Thailand and Brazil.”

*What Vietnam has going for it*

What Vietnam has going for it are its 92 million people, most of which are young (median age is 30.7) and skilled. Public spending on education is about 6.3% of GDP, higher than the average for most low- and middle-income countries. Spending is focused on ensuring high enrollment and achievement and it’s paying off handsomely. In global rankings, 15-year-old Vietnamese children regularly beat those in America and Great Britain in math and science. All this comes in handy in Vietnam’s factories where workers must handle complex machinery.

Another positive factor is the country’s geography. Its border with China, once a fierce military foe, is now a competitive advantage because, as the _Economist_ notes, no other country is closer to the manufacturing heartland of southern China, with connections by land and sea. Rising Chinese wages make Vietnam an obvious substitute for firms moving to lower-cost production hubs.

Finally, Vietnam is party to a number of trade deals. The _Economist_ reports that it will be the biggest beneficiary of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, a 12-country deal that includes the U.S. and Japan, should it be enacted. But even if the pact fails, Vietnam has other agreements with the EU in the works and one with South Korea that went into effect last year.

*What About Tourism?*

Today, tourism is playing an increasingly significant role in Vietnam’s development, contributing more than $16 billion to the local economy last year, or about 9.3% of GDP, according to the World Travel & Tourism Council (WTTC).

With its goal of attracting 55 million domestic and foreign tourists a year by 2030, Vietnam introduced a visa exemption policy last year, offering waivers to travelers from 22 European and Asian countries, including Great Britain, France, Germany, Russia and nine ASEAN member states, among others. The rule allows these visitors to enter Vietnam without a visa, provided their stay is for 15 days or less.

Additionally, a raft of major infrastructure and transport projects are planned over the next 15 years including seven new tourist development areas as well as waterways in Haiphong City and Quang Ninh Province and a rail link to China’s Yunnan Province. Plans to target regional infrastructure upgrades are expected to be advanced further, thanks to a series of bilateral agreements signed with Laos, Cambodia and Myanmar last year to work on joint regional tourism initiatives.

As a result, analysts predict the hotel rooms supply will increase over the next three years. Property consultancy CBRE expects the number of hotel rooms in Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon) and Hanoi to grow by 8% a year through 2018. The WTTC is equally optimistic with its most recent report predicting annual industry growth of 6.2% over the next decade. Job creation is also expected to expand with direct tourism employment growing about 2% a year through 2025.

It’s been almost 50 years since I first walked on Vietnam’s soil. While the circumstances in those days were less than ideal, I’m thrilled by what’s transpiring today. In the hotel business, when we evaluate a property for development, we first look to see if it has “bones.” Vietnam always has had the “bones.” It’s great to see the development vision bringing Vietnam’s economic future to its fullest potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Thanks all foreigner here for your sweet words about Vietnam, but we Vietnamese know best about our situations. I am confident in our people and our government, but the truth is, the road ahead is not rosy at all.

Many people like to cite corruption as the main obstruction to Vietnam's development. In fact, it is the easiest way to blame the government for the people in many backward countries.

However, corruption is not so important to a country's development. Many other countries, even highly developed countries, may have higher level of corruption than Vietnam. In Vietnam, it is quite easy to see because corruption occurs openly at low level, kind of "tea money", but at high level, I do not think the corruption level is high. In other countries, corruption is vice-versa, almost non-existent at low level but extremely popular at high-level. China is normally cited as a country with high corruption level, but everyone can see how fast they grow. And very highly developed countries like Japan or Germany are not free of corruption at all.

In my opinion, the main obstruction to Vietnam growth is clear now. It is repeating other South East Asian countries' roads, like Thailand or Malaysia, i.e. providing cheap labors to foreign companies but cannot create its own companies, I mean technology companies, not service companies.

China's story is very different. Since early 20th century, it started to manufacture, based on foreign licenses, equipment, machineries, aircrafts, etc. And even in their turbulent times, the product quality were still very good, proving the quality of their workers. The Phoenix bicycle was better and much more expensive than Peugeot bicycle in Vietnam in my childhood. Many equipment and plants China sold or helped North Vietnam to build in 1960s - 1970s have functioned very well until today.

Not to mention that, in some sectors, like garment and textile, it has always been the leader of the world. Vietnam technology in this sector today is still behind China's technology in 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

The more rosy picture about Vietnam portrayed on Western media, the less true it is about Vietnam's growth.

In fact, I would believe in Vietnam becoming a developed countries, in the sense of real industry powerhouse, when Western media paint a dark picture about us, like copyright violation, pollution, human right, poor quality and so on, i.e. they feel threatened by our competitiveness.

Anyway, more rosy than the future of Europe, I believe. EU is finished and its future is grey at best. The US, I am not sure, but not so rosy. It can go Brazil's way when the yuan topples the dollar as the most used currency, or 10-20 years after China' economy surpasses its.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Wishing all Vietnamese members Happy Mid-Autumn Festival.







*Vietnamese snapping up traditional, modern moon cakes ahead of Mid Autumn Festival*
New China TV

*Published on 15 Sep 2016*
As the Mid-autumn Festival is nearing, moon cake stands have been popping up on street corners of Vietnam's big cities to satisfy the demand of local consumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Jlaw said:


> Bigger but may not be safer. But I been to Vietnam and even gone to "bad" area like district 4 but i felt safe. In indonesia only few good parts for foreigners. Bali and parts of Jakarta. Everywhere else, you're asking to get beheaded and kidnapped.


Lol, what you said is total bullshit, indonesia is a tourist destination and not just bali but the whole region of indonesia, proof what you said boy, indonesia is not phillipine!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

initial_d said:


> Lol, what you said is total bullshit, indonesia is a tourist destination and not just bali but the whole region of indonesia, proof what you said boy, indonesia is not phillipine!!



Are you saying Indonesia is safer than Vietnam? The favourite destination spot of Bali have seen bombings. But i will not post the pics here. Starting from 2002, 150 people died from night club. Than more recently,






Here's list through the decades:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_Indonesia#2000s



I'm sure PH is safe. How safe is PH @Cossack25A1 ?


----------



## initial_d

Jlaw said:


> Are you saying Indonesia is safer than Vietnam? The favourite destination spot of Bali have seen bombings. But i will not post the pics here. Starting from 2002, 150 people died from night club. Than more recently,
> 
> View attachment 334749
> 
> 
> Here's list through the decades:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_Indonesia#2000s
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure PH is safe. How safe is PH @Cossack25A1 ?





Jlaw said:


> Are you saying Indonesia is safer than Vietnam? The favourite destination spot of Bali have seen bombings. But i will not post the pics here. Starting from 2002, 150 people died from night club. Than more recently,
> 
> View attachment 334749
> 
> 
> Here's list through the decades:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_Indonesia#2000s
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure PH is safe. How safe is PH @Cossack25A1 ?


If your talking about terorism it could happen anywhere, paris, new york, jakarta and else where, now can you prove any kidnapping and beheading that you said earlier!!??
If not, shut the f*ck up!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Keep the discussions civil and stay away from personal insults!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

faces o

in germany







in france





belgium





czech republic





UK





Poland





Italy





Australia


----------



## Viet

Brazil





Canada





America





Russia





new zealand





japan





korea


----------



## AViet

All ethic Viet abroad who wave the flag of modern Vietnam looks beautiful and smart, while some who still stand behind the flag of puppet South Vietnam government look really dull (Just my observations, not only from these pictures. Judge by yourselves).

Thank you, Viet for posting beautiful pictures.


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> All ethic Viet abroad who wave the flag of modern Vietnam looks beautiful and smart, while some who still stand behind the flag of puppet South Vietnam government look really dull (Just my observations, not only from these pictures. Judge by yourselves).
> 
> Thank you, Viet for posting beautiful pictures.


well dull or not dull, I let other decide 

Viet girls in Vietnam posted on Xinhua


----------



## AViet

These girls are all Southern Vietnamese, I believe. Look like other South East Asian.


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> These girls are all Southern Vietnamese, I believe. Look like other South East Asian.


fresh arrival from Vietnam. all begin education to carer for the elderly. north or south Vietnamese?


----------



## AViet

Most of people who go like that are from Central provinces. In the pictures, they do not look North Vietnamese to me.

Anthropologically, from my observation, North Vietnamese looks are confined to Thanh Hoa province northward, which belong to Giao Chi district in ancient Han empire.

There are mixed people now, however, it is still generally possible to locate who is from which regions from their look, if you are equipped with a little knowledge of anthropology.


----------



## Viet

AViet said:


> Most of people who go like that are from Central provinces. In the pictures, they do not look North Vietnamese to me.
> 
> Anthropologically, from my observation, North Vietnamese looks are confined to Thanh Hoa province northward, which belong to Giao Chi district in ancient Han empire.
> 
> There are mixed people now, however, it is still generally possible to locate who is from which regions from their look, if you are equipped with a little knowledge of anthropology.


You seem to be an expert in ethnicity. How about these viet folks, fresh arrival to Germany?


----------



## Viet

cbs radio houston (United States)


----------



## AViet

Viet said:


> You seem to be an expert in ethnicity. How about these viet folks, fresh arrival to Germany?




Viet,

I see everything not only from the orthodox view (read: Western), but also from Confucious one. In addition, I am influenced by Lee Guan Yew ideology, i.e. foreseeing the future of a country from a cultural perspective, rather than only from the political perspective. One of my hobby is about ethnicity, race and IQ, both from mainstream books and Internet.

That’s why most of my predictions since 1999 about the world have become realized.

I have foreseen the winning of China in economic race since 1999, when Vietnamese media chanting about how growth rate of Vietnam would surpass China. I have foreseen the failure of TPP. Even back in 1999, when I was in the UK, I thought that the quality of education in Vietnam might not be as bad compared to the West, as media frequently posed it that way. But only until 2013, PISA test results and later in 2015 OECD report, my point was proved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

HCM City’s metro route No. 1 bridge sections joined

Last update: 10:13 | 01/10/2016

_Sections of Sai Gon Bridge, one of the five bridges of metro route No. 1 Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien in Ho Chi Minh City, were joined on September 30._







The two-lane bridge's main span measures 267.5m long and 11.1m wide. It forms part of the metro route No. 1, Ben Thanh-Suoi Tien, together with Van Thanh, Dien Bien Phu, Rach Chiec and the flyover on Hanoi Expressway, which is due to become operational in 2020






A section of the railway bridge






Workers at the construction site


----------



## cochine

AViet said:


> Most of people who go like that are from Central provinces. In the pictures, they do not look North Vietnamese to me.
> 
> Anthropologically, from my observation, North Vietnamese looks are confined to Thanh Hoa province northward, which belong to Giao Chi district in ancient Han empire.
> 
> There are mixed people now, however, it is still generally possible to locate who is from which regions from their look, if you are equipped with a little knowledge of anthropology.



You are Hoa Chinese, pls dont spreads South/Nord discrimination here.

Artist Trà Giang from South.





Artist Như Quỳnh from North VN





VN Parlament President Nguyễn Thị Kim Ngân from South Vietnam





FPT employee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Hanoi's first railway project taking shape

Last update: 14:19 | 16/09/2016

_The Hanoi Railway Project Management Unit has released new photos of the progress of the Cat Linh-Ha Dong urban railway construction, which has been underway since October 2011._









The US$550 million project constructed by the China Railway Sixth Group Co, Ltd starts at the Cat Linh (Dong Da District) and ends at Yen Nghia station (Ha Dong).








In total, the project includes 12 stations and a depot at Phu Luong (Ha Dong).








It has a capacity to operate 13 trains with carrier frequency of every two minutes with a maximum speed of 80 kilometres per hour, but in reality will most likely operate much slower at 35 kilometres per hour.







The route crosses the river Lich at the Yen Lang intersection.









And it also crosses around the area crossroad running toward Nguyen Trai Street (Thanh Xuan) right next to Royal City.










Works on Nguyen Trai Street running through the University of Social Sciences and Humanities in Hanoi.









The railway runs from Nguyen Trai on Tran Phu (Ha Dong district).









On Quang Trung Street (Ha Dong district), it runs the road Ba La, ending at the Yen Nghia Bus Station.




The train is expected to be operational in mid-2017 and operate daily from 5:00 a



_Zing/VOV_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

*Hanoi-Hong Kong partnership offers US$50 billion traffic infrastructure investment*

Last update: 11:28 | 02/10/2016

_Hanoi General Export Import JSC (Geleximco) and Hong Kong United Investors Holding expressed interest in co-developing four large-scale traffic infrastructure projects in Vietnam.
_

_



_

Notably, the two parties have requested authorisation from the Ministry of Transport to develop the Thanh Hoa-Ha Tinh and Ho Chi Minh City-Khanh Hoa expressways under the north-south expressway project, the Halong-Van Don-Mong Cai Highway project, the north-south express railway project, and the Long Thanh international airport.

Although, the investors have yet to release the specific investment capital for the four projects, it is expected to be nearly US$50 billion.

HUI has vast experience in implementing traffic infrastructure as well as international terminal projects. In addition, it has strong financial potential due to the backing of financial enterprises from Hong Kong, including Huarong Oversea Investment, China Minsheng Financial, and China Orient Asset Management International.

Geleximco was established in 1993 to operate import, export, and trade services. The corporation has gradually laid down the groundwork for its venture into industry, real estate, financing, and information technology. Currently, it has 30 subsidiaries and dozens of affiliates operating throughout Vietnam.

Since its inception, the company has been co-operating with renowned global partners, including leading US conglomerate GE, Chinese bank CDB and Kaidi Group, to deploy large-scale projects, helping to generate employment for thousands of local workers and giving a facelift to its project locations.

Some of Geleximco’s projects include the 37-hectare Cai Dam in Quang Ninh province, the 97-hectare Maison Du Parc on Hanoi’s Pham Van Dong road, the 135-hectare Le Trong Tan project, the 250-hectare Dong Truc-Ngoc Liep project in Quoc Oai district, all in Hanoi, as well as numerous 4 and 5-star hotels and trade centres.


----------



## AViet

kecho said:


> You are Hoa Chinese, pls dont spreads South/Nord discrimination here.



It is so funny that a Hoa Chinese like me always hold ethnic Viet/Kinh very high, compared to other races, including ethnic Hoa, in any post, while you ethnic Viet are always trying to pull Vietnam and Vietnamese people down.

Could you leave the forum for a while to grow up to understand that:

- Hoa is not equal to Chinese. Similarly, an ethnic Cham is not equal to a Malaysian, and a Khmer Krom is not equal to a Cambodian.
- Many ethnic Hoa people in Vietnam have been anti-China in the past and present, and many pure Viet, like me, have been pro-China.
- Not everyone in Vietnam, especially from educated and influential families, share the same anti-China view and other shit on vnexpress.net.

Otherwise, you will never understand why despite all the rhetoric from popular Vietnamese media, like vnexpress.net or VTC, the trade volume between Vietnam and China have only increased every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

AViet said:


> It is *so funny that a Hoa Chinese like me always hold ethnic Viet/Kinh very high,* compared to other races, including ethnic Hoa, in any post, while you ethnic Viet are always trying to pull Vietnam and Vietnamese people down.
> 
> Could you leave the forum for a while to grow up to understand that:
> 
> - *Hoa is not equal to Chinese*. Similarly, an ethnic Cham is not equal to a Malaysian, and a Khmer Krom is not equal to a Cambodian.
> - Many ethnic Hoa people in Vietnam have been anti-China in the past and present, and many pure Viet, like me, have been pro-China.
> - Not everyone in Vietnam, especially from educated and influential families, share the same anti-China view and other shit on vnexpress.net.
> 
> Otherwise, you will never understand why despite all the rhetoric from popular Vietnamese media, like vnexpress.net or VTC, the trade volume between Vietnam and China have only increased every year.



what 中花 国民 (Trung Hoa Quốc dân) is written in Chinese dose means ? Hoa Chinese cannot hold Vietnamese passport with Hoa ethnicity for your ID, Hoa Chinese ís not Hoa Vietnamese.

In my comment above, I said that you are Hoa Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

Our last Queen Nam Phương, she is from Mekong Dalta Tiền Giang Provice, south Vietnam.








Our VN Parlament President today, from Mekong delta too, Bến Tre Province, south Việt Nam.





Mss. Vietnam 2016 Đỗ Mỹ Linh, she ís from Hanoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

*Vietnam optimistic about FDI in hi-tech sector
*
_VietNamNet Bridge - The year 2016 has been one of the best in attracting foreign direct investment (FDI) to the high-technology sector. _


_



_


Vietnam has shifted from low-value industry into a high-value one. A report showed that high-technology projects accounted for 40 percent of total registered FDI capital of $14.366 billion in the first eight months of the year. 

These included the $1.5 billion project of LG Display in Hai Phong City and the $300 million R&D (research & development) Center of Samsung Electronics Vietnam.

Prof Nguyen Mai, chair of the Vietnam Association of Foreign Invested Enterprises (VAFIE), believes that after free trade agreements take effect, including the one signed with the EUand the TPP (Trans Pacific Partnership), the FDI flow to Vietnam will increase further. 

Mai said the government needs to be determined not to attract FDI to the fields where production capacity is higher than demand, or fields which bring high environmental risks.

The steel and cement production capacity, for example, is high. Licensed petrochemistry and oil refinery projects also have high capacity of 40-50 million tons in total. What Vietnam needs is FDI in high-technology fields which use environment friendly technologies.

Vietnam has its big advantages and it needs to be choosier in receiving foreign investment. FDI Intelligence of The Financial Times last August released a report showing that Vietnam tops the list of 14 countries in attracting FDI. 

However, many experts recently pointed out problems that hinder the attraction of FDI into the high-tech sector. 

Mai, while agreeing that the problems exist, said that Vietnam still does not have a deep understanding about the world’s giant high-technology groups, each of which has its own characteristics, strategies and development path.

“Microsoft is different from Apple. The way Vietnam tries to attract Apple may not work with Microsoft,” Mai said in an interview with Doanh Nhan Sai Gon. 

“The FDI from the US and the EU to Vietnam remains modest because Vietnam has been attracting FDI in a general way, which is suitable to small and medium enterprises, not to large corporations,” he said .

The expert went on to stress that high-technology does not mean using less workers. Samsung’s mobile phone factories in Bac Ninh and Thai Nguyen provinces have work done manually, but not by untrained workers.

Samsung’s factory in Bac Ninh needs only 100 hectares of land, but it employs 43,000 workers. In contrast, Formosa Ha Tinh needs 2,400 hectares of land but only uses 12,000 workers.

_*Kim Chi*_


----------



## vtnsx

In 8 years from today, Vietnam's GDP will hit $400.00 Billion USD


----------



## ahojunk

*Vietnamese city eases visa policy for Chinese tourists*
2016-10-12 13:58 | Xinhua | _Editor: Xu Shanshan_

Groups of Chinese travelers will be able to stay in Vietnam's border city of Mong Cai in Quang Ninh province for up to three days without applying for a tourist visa, according to local authorities on Wednesday.

Vietnam's northern Quang Ninh, which borders China, has eased visa requirements for Chinese citizens to encourage travelers to visit Mong Cai.

The new rule is scheduled to take effect at the beginning of 2017.

Following that, Chinese tourists in under-nine-seat passenger cars are allowed to drive back and forth between Mong Cai city and China's Dongxing city.

The pilot implementation period is from now till the end of January 11, 2017, local Lao Dong (Labor) online newspaper quoted Quang Ninh people's committee as saying.

These cars can stay in Vietnam for no more than three days for each permit. If they encounter emergency such as accidents or breakdowns, the extension time will be one more day, said local authorities, adding that the number of cars does not exceed 100 per day.

The northern border city of Mong Cai is a popular travel destination among Chinese holiday makers.

The city recorded a surge in Chinese arrivals during this year's week-long Spring Festival as welcoming about 25,000 visitors.

China is Vietnam's top source of tourists. In the first nine months this year, Vietnam welcomed nearly two million person-times of Chinese visitors, accounting for 27.36 percent of the total foreign arrivals, up 55.9 percent year-on-year, said the Vietnam National Administration of Tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cochine

*Another Vietnamese telco steps into 4G market*
By Viettel and VinaPhone received permission to offer 4G services in October.

By Bui Hong Nhung October 18, 2016 | 06:36 pm GMT+7

Viettel, the dominant force in Vietnam’s mobile market with more than 120 million users, began a test run of the service in the southern coastal province of Vung Tau, while VinaPhone, a network operated by Vietnam Post and Telecommunications Group (VNPT), has been trialing its own services in Ho Chi Minh City and the southern resort island of Phu Quoc.






The licenses granted to the three network operators will be valid until September 2024.

Deputy Minister of Information Phan Tam said that 2016 is a “good time” to launch 4G services in Vietnam and 2017 will witness “strong development” of the technology.

The ministry has set a target of ensuring 95 percent of Vietnam’s population will have access to 3G and 4G services by 2020.

http://e.vnexpress.net/news/business/another-vietnamese-telco-steps-into-4g-market-3485729.html


----------



## Viet

more and more young Vietnamese come to Germany, to study, to work.

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...neues-Projekt-mit-Pflegeschuelern-aus-Ausland












singer Y Lan sings the US national anthem in front of 35,000 San Diego fans













Vu Ha My, born and grew up in Taiwan, fluent in both Vietnamese and Chinese, came back to Vietnam in 2007.


----------



## Robin Wong

Jlaw said:


> Are you saying Indonesia is safer than Vietnam? The favourite destination spot of Bali have seen bombings. But i will not post the pics here. Starting from 2002, 150 people died from night club. Than more recently,
> 
> I'm sure PH is safe. How safe is PH @Cossack25A1 ?


Bali is one of the safest places for holiday beyond all doubt. Yes, there was a bombing in some nightclubs a few years back, but this is like telling somebody to stay away from tall buildings in New York because of 9/11 - the "terrorism" has been sensationalized.. Not any country can escape from extremists (eg. Europe, America, Australia) but definitively Bali is a peaceful island. Once you arrive there you'll see how many tourists are on holiday with children also. There's not problem with thieves or other things that can ruin your vacation.

Secondly, Indonesia is not only Bali.. Our ministry of tourism is offering 10 prioritized tourism destinations known as the "10 New Balis" to boost the national tourism industry.

This year alone, Indonesia aims to attract 2 million Chinise out of 12 million foreign tourist arrivals. The number of Chinese tourists visiting the archipelago until this month exceeded Australians for the first time in history, who over the years have been ranked third after Singaporeans and Malaysians. The hospitality industry of Indonesia is booming, evidenced by the steadily increasing number of tourists each year.

I don't wanna make any comment about another country but come on you are trying way too hard. You poor misinformed man - you will not drag my country down with your ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viet

*PLEASE be advised*

*this thread is about VN economy. it is not about Indonesia or comparing Vietnam to Indonesia or other countries!*





news of the day

the government just submits a *US$66 billion *initial infrastructure investment plan to the National Assembly for approval. among the items:

- 1,373 km 4-6 lanes North-South Highway, running from Ha Noi to Saigon in the east
- 1,570 km North-South high-speed railway with top speed of 350 kmh
- Long Thanh International Airport with the capacity of receiving 100 million passengers per year

besides the government seeks approval for a* $480 billion* plan to modernize the economy. unclear where all the money will come from, but I believe one thing is certain: HSR technology will come either from South Korea or Japan. I don´t think China HSR will be considered, unless there will be a dramatic improvement and radical change in the Sino-VN relationship.

KTX (Korea)







Shinkansen (Japan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

Last update 15:04 | 03/11/2016
 
*52 million Vietnamese online
*
_Fifty-four per cent of Vietnamese people, or 52 million, are already online; the fifth-largest online population in Asia-Pacific behind China, India, Japan and Indonesia, according to the small and medium enterprise (SME)-focused “Go Digital” workshop held by Google and the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and Industry (VCCI) on November 2._


_



_


The workshop aimed at helping local SMEs get the most out of the internet for their business development. The internet has transformed many aspects of daily life in Vietnam, including the way consumers interact with businesses.

At least 43 per cent of Vietnamese shoppers said they first learned about a product they purchased via online advertising, according to the Google Consumer Barometer. With an estimated 72 per cent of Vietnamese people aged 18+ owning a smartphone (up from 55 per cent last year), the popularity of online services is largely due to mobile.

Recent research from Google and the Boston Consulting Group (BCG) noted that one reason digital is very valuable is that digital households in Vietnam account for as much as 83 per cent of the category value in everyday products like milk powder, diapers, body wash and drinking yoghurt.

*Vietnam's MAC growth at 1.7 times by 2020*






_Source: BCG-Google Digital Consumer in Vietnam, September 2016_

Secondly, digital households in Vietnam are younger, larger and more affluent than their non-connected neighbors. They are likely to be important influencers in their social circles and often the early adopters of products and services. This means they are more valuable to marketers. The research estimated that online households are 1.5 times more valuable than households that are not connected.

*Online households account for almost 70 per cent of all FMCG spends in Vietnam*






_Source: BCG-Google Digital Consumer in Vietnam, September 2016_

Thirdly, digital households in Vietnam are not restricted to urban centers. Close to half of all rural households are already online and internet penetration is growing at two to three times the pace in urban areas. This debunks a commonly held belief that digital marketing is an urban priority.

Despite the clear consumer momentum, marketers are still adapting to the shift to digital. The research estimates that total spending on digital ranges from 0 to 25 per cent across categories; around 2.5 times lower than the value contribution from consumers.






_Source: BCG-Google Digital Consumer in Vietnam, September 2016_

Two local SMEs shared their stories of finding success online during the workshop. Always, a health and beauty retailer and distributor, used Google’s smart, transparent ads to reach its target audience of 30+ year olds, who appreciate the finer things in life, as well as a great deal, with the company achieving a 12 per cent ROI (return on investment) across all marketing platforms and 80 per cent of its revenue came from Google AdWords.

HV Net, meanwhile, helps other businesses grow by handling their marketing and distribution so they can spend more time focusing on their core business. AdWords now makes up 65 per cent of HV Net’s marketing spend, achieving a remarkable ROI of 70 per cent, with 80 per cent of its website users coming via Google’s ads. The company started as a one-man-band but with average growth of 100 per cent for the last two years it has expanded to four offices around the country with 70 employees.

Google and VCCI shared tips and insights with Vietnam businesses that either have no online presence or are looking to take their digital presence to the next level both in Vietnam and the world. The workshop was the first step. They expect to help other companies like the two above to go global using digital tools and platforms.

Google has a suite of digital tools and products, many of which are completely free of charge and designed for businesses of any scale to succeed on mobile. These tools can help improve online discoverability and awareness all the way to managing sophisticated sales and marketing campaigns. SMEs can opt to manage themselves or get assistance from any of the 302 certified Google Partners in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Made-in-Vietnam MR vaccine to benefit millions of children*
Update: November, 09/2016 - 09:00







POLYVAC staff work on producing a measles-rubella vaccine. — Photo courtesy of Japan International Co-operation Agency

Viet Nam News 

HÀ NỘI — Việt Nam has successfully produced a combined vaccine against measles and rubella (MR) that can benefit around 1.5 million children and thousands of women preparing to get pregnant. Domestic production of this vaccine will allow for cheaper, more timely vaccinations, experts said at a conference held in the capital city yesterday.

The MR vaccine, produced by the Hà Nội-based Centre for Research and Production of Vaccines and Biologicals (POLYVAC), has received the Health Ministry’s approval of its clinical trial results, confirming safety and quality standards.

The achievement was made possible by a technology transfer project aiming to strengthen the nation’s capacity to produce MR vaccine. It was funded by the Japan International Co-operation Agency (JICA).

“Rubella has become a highly communicable disease in Việt Nam in recent years; we experienced a large nationwide rubella epidemic in 2011,” POLYVAC director Nguyễn Đăng Hiền told the media yesterday.

“The disease is specially dangerous for pregnant women as it may cause miscarriages and stillbirth. For babies, there’s the risk of congenital rubella syndrome, and they could suffer hearing loss or brain damage,” Hiền said.

Many expecting mothers in Việt Nam had to end their pregnancy during the 2011 rubella epidemic due to a shortage of imported vaccines, he added.

Seeing the urgent need for the vaccine, the Ministry of Health assigned POLYVAC, which had successfully produced the measles vaccine in 2009, to carry out a project to research and produce a combined vaccine against both measles and rubella. The project began implementation in May 2013 with an investment of JPY700 million (around US$6.7 million).

Hiền said that after receiving the Health Ministry’s approval for its clinical trial results, the centre was preparing an application for getting a product licence so that it could be used for the national expanded immunisation programme, which gives free vaccinations to Vietnamese children.

“We are still calculating the price of the vaccine, but our experience is that locally-made vaccines are always cheaper than imports,” Hiền said. With the MR vaccine, *Viet Nam now has the ability to produce 11 of the 12 vaccines used in the national expanded immunisation programme.*

“This is very significant because it shows that Việt Nam can take the initiative when faced with emergency situations,” Hiền said. A batch of MR vaccines can be produced in a month at home as against the six months it takes for importing it after completing due procedures.

POLYVAC plans to produce 7.5 million doses a year and with annual demand estimated at 3-4 million people a year, the centre can think of exporting it to other countries, according to Hiền. During project implementation, Kitasato Daiichi Sankyo Vaccine Co. Ltd (KDSV) sent 197 experts to Việt Nam to assist POLYVAC with technology transfer and received 36 POLYVAC staff for training in Japan.

Project director Arai Setsuo had high praise for how POLYVAC had co-ordinated and co-operated with project partners. He said the production of MR vaccine would help control measles and rubella outbreaks in Việt Nam. Iizima Makiko, an immunisation expert with the World Health Organisation (WHO), said the production of MR vaccine has been a big success.

“It is great that from now on, not only children can benefit from this locally-made vaccine but also adults, especially pregnant women,” she said.

She noted that Việt Nam was among the few countries that can produce vaccines domestically and carry out an efficient national immunisation programme. Last year, the country’s National Regulatory Authority of Vaccines was officially certified by the WHO, an important step towards exporting vaccines, she added.

Việt Nam is one of 25 countries in the world that can produce its vaccines and the fourth country in Asia which can manufacture the MR vaccine, alongside Japan, India and China.


Read more at http://vietnamnews.vn/society/34588...millions-of-children.html#t0g3xzYVBEkU4ZtX.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

Last update 11:32 | 23/11/2016
 


*Quang Ninh’s expressway project goes to local investors
*
_VietNamNet Bridge – Authorities in Quang Ninh Province on Monday (Nov 21) announced a domestic investor partnership to build a US$622million expressway, after rejecting a proposal to borrow money from China for the project._





_The blueprint of the Van Don-Mong Cai expressway, Quang Ninh Province. — Photo Quang Ninh People’s Committee_

The 90km expressway, which will run through five communes, starting from Van Don and ending at Mong Cai, will be constructed through investor partnership between Cai Mep, Thai Son, VINACONEX E&amp;C, BRJSC12, Khanh An and Cienco1 under the build-operate-transfer (BOT) model.

The construction of the expressway is expected to cost around VND14 trillion ($622.2 million) and is to be completed in three years. It is estimated that toll will be collected for 25 years, investors said.

Quang Ninh People’s Committee chairman Nguyen Duc Long said the investors should avoid building in residential areas as much as possible. He has also asked them to come up with a “realistic” financial plan to make sure that the project’s estimated cost would not rise during the construction period.

The transport ministry had wanted to build the Van Don-Mong Cai expressway with a part of the funds coming from an ODA (Official Development Assistance) loan of VND7 trillion from China. Long had slammed the proposal and asked the ministry to hand over the project to the province.

Explaining his reluctance, Long said that taking a loan from China might have meant that there would be no choice but to use Chinese contractors. "Vietnamese contractors are capable of doing the job," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

And the meaning of building this expressway is to connect Hanoi and Hai Phong to China via Mong Cai bordergate, by doing so enhance our trade with China.

This way or that way, we cannot ignore the fact that China is and will be our most important partner.

By the way, I totally support to use Vietnamese contractors for the work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Vietnam rice exporters have seen a very bad year. export shrinks to a level not seen since years. a side effect: Vietnam rice stockpiles are at 46.8 million tons. a record. considering some big countries in the region have as national rice reserves only 1 million ton rice.

http://e.vnexpress.net/news/busines...nov-rice-exports-down-25-percent-3505537.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

hoangsa74 said:


> Plus that expressway that connect Hanoi to Lao Cai and the bordergate of northwest of china.
> 
> By doing so, China can blitz Vietnam at a much faster rate than having to go through the choke points of the mountain like they did in 1979. Within a few days, a two-pronged attack from the northeast and northwest will roll straight to the gate of Hanoi. The two expressways are being built for one purpose only: so Chinese forces can roll straight to Hanoi to set up a puppet government just in case Vietnam wants to switch side and break away from the Chinese political sphere of influence.



Thank, genius. Please advise NATO to cut off all the roads and rail connections with Russia as well, and even to cut off the connections between NATO countries, since Russia will surely use these roads and rails to move their army in case they want to attack NATO..

And for your information, the current road between Hanoi and Mong Cai is more than enough for tanks and trucks to roll at 80 km/h. And with modern warfare tech, possibly China will not need to use the same tactics as in 1979 if they want to attack Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

hoangsa74 said:


> Plus that expressway that connect Hanoi to Lao Cai and the bordergate of northwest of china.
> 
> By doing so, China can blitz Vietnam at a much faster rate than having to go through the choke points of the mountain like they did in 1979. Within a few days, a two-pronged attack from the northeast and northwest will roll straight to the gate of Hanoi. The two expressways are being built for one purpose only: so Chinese forces can roll straight to Hanoi to set up a puppet government just in case Vietnam wants to switch side and break away from the Chinese political sphere of influence.


Why don't you convince the Chinese to build high speed rail to Vietnam to facilitate a potential invasion? Do you think the Germans will invade the Netherlands if the Dutch slip out of Germany influence? In which world are you living actually? Somebody needs to slap your face, we are not living in the dark middle age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## caksakerah

Viet said:


> Vietnam rice exporters have seen a very bad year. export shrinks to a level not seen since years. a side effect: Vietnam rice stockpiles are at 46.8 million tons. a record. considering some big countries in the region have as national rice reserves only 1 million ton rice.



Mmmm....sir, u said not to compare with another country? But why u yourself start it again?


----------



## Viet

caksakerah said:


> Mmmm....sir, u said not to compare with another country? But why u yourself start it again?


have you ever seen I started a thread comparing Vietnam to other countries? I think mentioning other countries in sticky threads is ok. by the way, I had Japan in mind with 1 million ton rice national reserves.



hoangsa74 said:


> That could be the next move why don't you read your own viet news eh. Heck, the Chinese already have low speed rail with their own gauge that can be used solely by the Chinese and this rail line has been moving in and out of Vietnam already and you are too gullible to even know about it.
> 
> The Chinese already station 4 divisions in Lam Dong under the disguise as foreign workers and another 4-5 divisions in Ha Tinh's Formosa complex under the same pretext. With the additional two expressways, the Chinese can blitz Hanoi in a matter of a few hours. Kid, somebody need to slap your face for you to wake up. The Chinese have put you on a leash and they have been building all sort of infrastructure in Vietnam to tighten the leash when you try to be funny and break away from them.


so 8-9 PLA divisions in disguise in total in Vietnam. I wonder where are the tanks? you don´t want to tell me Vietnam based Taiwanese steel factories will produce them


----------



## AViet

hoangsa74 said:


> That could be the next move why don't you read your own viet news eh. Heck, the Chinese already have low speed rail with their own gauge *that can be used solely by the Chinese* and this rail line has been moving in and out of Vietnam already and you are too gullible to even know about it.
> 
> The Chinese already station 4 divisions in Lam Dong under the disguise as foreign workers and another 4-5 divisions in Ha Tinh's Formosa complex under the same pretext. With the additional two expressways, the Chinese can blitz Hanoi in a matter of a few hours. Kid, somebody need to slap your face for you to wake up. The Chinese have put you on a leash and they have been building all sort of infrastructure in Vietnam to tighten the leash when you try to be funny and break away from them.



You seems to be very ill informed about Vietnam. Stop delusional propaganda.

In North Vietnam, dual gauge lines includes Hanoi - Lang Son (to go to Nanning, China), Hanoi - Ha Long (under construction) and Kep - Ha Long. Standard gauge lines include Hanoi - Thai Nguyen (running) and Kep - Thai Nguyen (unused).

The dual gauge connection from Lang Son was built since 1960s. Both Vietnamese trains and Chinese train (cars only) are running daily between Lang Son and Hanoi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

Ngoc Trinh or Trinh Thi Ngoc Trinh is south Vietnamese from TraVinh province.
.






Last update 03:18 | 01/01/2017
 


*Vietnam’s trade surplus at $2.68 billion this year
*
_Viet Nam gained trade surplus of US$2.68 billion for this entire year, the General Department of Customs has reported._


_



_


_This year, for the first time, vegetable and fruit export value exceeded rice export value.
_

The general department said the nation had total trade value of $349.2 billion this year, a year-on-year increase of 6.6 per cent. However, trade value in December reduced by 0.6 per cent to $32.3 billion, including $16.3 billion in import value and $16 billion in export value.

Viet Nam had $175.94 billion in export value, a year-on-year surge of 8.6 per cent, and $173.26 billion in import value, a year-on-year increase of 4.6 per cent in 2016.

This year, the nation gained trade surplus $2.68 billion, while last year, it had a trade deficit of $3.55 billion.

Groups of products with high export value this year did not witness many changes from the previous years, the general department said.

This year, telephones and their components had the highest export value at $34.51 billion, followed by $23.56 billion from textile and garment exports, 3.3 per cent higher than last year.

Other products with large export value included the group of computers, electronics and their components ($18.48 billion), the group of equipment, machines, tools and parts ($10.48 billion), footwear ($12.92 billion), seafood ($7.02 billion) and the group of transportation means and their parts ($6 billion).

Difficulties in market and price this year made export value of crude oil drop by 36.7 per cent to $2.35 billion, the general department said.

In 2016, the group of machines, equipment, tools and parts had the largest import value at $28.09 billion, 1.8 per cent higher than last year.

It was followed by the group of computers, electronics and their parts with total import value of $27.8 billion.

Import value of telephones and their parts dropped by 0.3 per cent year-on-year to $10.56 billion.

Other products such as steel, material for plastic, material and sub-material for textile, garments and footwear production had high import value of between $5 billion and $10.5 billion.

Viet Nam this year showed growth in import volume of petrol and oil at 14.2 per cent to 11.47 million tonnes. It, however, also saw a reduction in import value of these products at 11.7 per cent to $4.71 billion compared with last year. 

_VNS_

Last update 11:10 | 10/11/2016
*Can Vietnam take full advantage of R&D projects?
*
_VietNamNet Bridge - Investments in research & development (R&D) in Vietnam have been increasing rapidly with the presence of many multinational investors._






With investment capital of $300 million, Samsung’s R&D Center in Hanoi, for example, is a large center in the field of software development. 

Before opening the center, Samsung had to rent eight floors at PVI Tower building to locate its temporary R&D Center for 1,600 software engineers who have created hundreds of software products for Samsung’s smartphones, including the well-known S-Pen Montblanc.

Samsung’s determination to build an R&D center in Vietnam shows that the multinational group highly appreciates Vietnam’s role as a production and R&D base in its global chain. 

The move of the South Korean giant, accirding to analysts, also shows the increase in foreign investment in technology research & development in Vietnam.

Nguyen Mai, chair of the Vietnam Association of Foreign Invested Enterprises (VAFIEs), is excited about this trend, saying that R&D projects are one of the most important targets Vietnam strives towards when attracting foreign direct investment (FDI). 

R&D is the starting point for any product or technology solution. R&D not only can help spur the creation of new inventions, but also help train skilled scientific researchers.

Besides Samsung, other large multinational conglomerates also have their R&D in Vietnam, such as Hewlett-Parkard (HP), Panasonic, Yamaha and Piaggio. Of these, Piaggio set up its Asian R&D in Vietnam, not in India or China. 

_*Investments in research & development (R&D) in Vietnam have been increasing rapidly with the presence of many multinational investors.*_
Most of the conglomerates only began developing R&D centers in the Vietnam about one decade ago.

However, the story about attracting R&D projects began a long time ago. In 2001, Nissan Techno, a subsidiary in charge of R&D for Nissan, an automobile manufacturer, set up Nissan Techno Vietnam to carry out R&D activities in Hanoi.

Encouraged by initial achievements, in 2011, the company decided to develop an R&D project at a larger scale in the Hoa Lac High-tech Park. By October 2015, Nissan Techno had had 1,800 Vietnamese workers.

Samsung has announced that it plans to increase the number of workers at its R&D Center from 1,800 now to 2,800 by 2018. Meanwhile, Robert Bosch has two R&D centers in Vietnam.

Six years ago, when deciding to build up an R&D center in Vietnam, DASAN Zhone Solutions met challenges as the labor force in Vietnam could not satisfy the company’s requirements.

Jong Hyun Park from DASAN Vietnam said that in Vietnam’s IT, fundamental technology does not receive appropriate attention because it is not easy and not a popular training major.

However, any country which wants to become a technology power needs to invest in fundamental technology because this is the foundation for the IT industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

*Who was best at making money in 2016?
*
_VietNamNet Bridge - The best moneymakers in Vietnam saw their assets in business and investment activities in 2016 increase to very high levels._





The richest billionaires

Trinh Van Quyet, chair of FLC, a big real estate development firm, saw his asset value increase by 70 times. 

In early 2016, Quyet, with 69.5 million FLC shares, had the total asset value of VND450 billion. 

By September 1, Quyet had had 93 million FLC shares. When the price of the share reached the highest peak of VND8,000 per share, his assets increased to VND744 billion. With the modest assets, the businessman was not found in the list of top 10 stock billionaires at that moment.


*The best moneymakers in Vietnam saw their assets in business and investment activities in 2016 increase to very high levels.*
HIs 179.7 million ROS shares were listed on the bourse on September 1, 2016. At the first trading session, with the price of VND12,600 per share, ROS raised Quyet’s total assets to VND2.961 trillion.

As the ROS price galloped, which climbed to VND86,300 per share after two months, Quyet’s asset value soared to VND24.856 trillion, or over $1 billion.

ROS price once reached the peak of VND124,000 per share, with which Quyet’s stock assets were worth VND35.308 trillion.


By December 23, 2016, with 114.2 million FLC and 279.56 million ROS, Quyet’s assets had reached VND31.366 trillion, or 70 times higher than earlier this year.

Pham Nhat Vuong, the first Vietnamese dollar billionaire, the richest stock billionaire in 2015, saw his assets increasing by over VND5 trillion in 2016.

At the beginning of 2016, Vuong, president of Vingroup, with 532.4 million VIC shares and the price of VND47,500 per share, had VND25.289 trillion in stock assets.

By December 23, 2016, Vuong, with 724 million VIC shares, had VND30.483 trillion in stock assets, though the VIC price decreased to VND42,100 per share.

Tran Dinh Long, who is believed to be the third richest businessman, has his stock assets far behind the two billionaires.

Long now holds 184.3 million HPG shares, i.e. he has VND7.917 trillion (HPG shares were traded at VND42,950 per share on December 23). As such, Long’s assets have increased by VND2.608 trillion compared with early 2016.

At the first trading session of 2016, which took place on January 4, HPG was traded at VND28,800 per share and Long then had VND5.309 trillion.

Hoa Phat, the group owned by Long, is the leading steel manufacturer in Vietnam.

Like Quyet, Do Huu Ha, chair of Hoang Huy Investment & Service JSC, was not listed among the richest stock billionaires in early 2016.

At that time, Ha only had VND60 billion in stock assets thanks to the 4.3 million HHS shares he held.

Ha has been added to the top 10 when Hoang Huy Company listed 363 million shares on the bourse. By December 23, Huy had VND2.6 trillion.
US$1=VND22,000


----------



## Viet

*

*
*NEWS*





Vietnamese Doan Thy Trang (center) talks with a client at a trade fair at Tokyo Big Sight in October. | KYODO

NATIONAL
Refugee’s daughter driven to build Japanese language school in Vietnam

BY KAZUYA IWAMURA


The child of a refugee from Vietnam is striving to realize her dream of building a Japanese language school in the Southeast Asian country.

“My dream is to do something that would serve as a bridge between Japan and Vietnam,” said Doan Thy Trang, 27.

To achieve that goal, she founded a consulting firm in Akashi, a city in Hyogo Prefecture facing the Seto Inland Sea, in January 2015.

Trang explained that many business trainees from Vietnam she meets through her work have little difficulty communicating with Japanese in daily conversations but struggle with technical terms.

“Vietnamese need a school that teaches them Japanese language used in workplaces,” she said.

Trang moved to Japan in 2005 with her mother and older sister to join their father, who had fled Vietnam about 15 years earlier and obtained refugee status from the Japanese government. She made Akashi her new home after her father settled there.

She refused to speak in detail about her parents, who were both teachers in Vietnam, indicating she feared relatives could still face political persecution in their home country.

Back home, Trang was always one of the brightest students at junior high school and was especially good at mathematics and English.

But in Japan, she faced a language barrier. Before entering a local junior high school, she studied Japanese for six months at a facility set up in Tokyo’s Shinagawa Ward to support refugees. However, she could not answer questions in her first tests at the school.

“I didn’t even understand what the questions meant,” Trang said.

Despite a host of challenges, including cultural differences and discrimination, Trang was determined to study hard and establish a foundation for a better livelihood.

Her efforts were rewarded as she passed an entrance examination for a prefectural high school in Hyogo.

After graduation, she applied for a scholarship program established by the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees to support college education for refugees. But she failed an examination for the program.

After studying for one year, Trang passed the exam in 2011 and was allowed to enter Kwansei Gakuin Universty’s School of International Studies.

“That one year was the hardest time for me,” Trang said. “I cried almost every day worrying about my future.”

But she also did not waste that time, studying accounting and bookkeeping at a vocational school.

At Kwansei Gakuin, Trang studied accounting and business management.

Instead of seeking employment at a company, she developed an interest in running her own business, an idea she harbored during her job-hunting activities, including visiting consulting firms.

In January 2015, two months before graduation, Trang launched a consulting company in Akashi with capital of ¥100,000.

Services provided by her company are wide-ranging, from Japanese-Vietnamese translation and importing Vietnamese food and goods to acting as a lecturer at investment seminars for municipalities.

In late October, for example, she took an official from a Vietnamese construction company to a trade fair in Tokyo.

The two visited more than 200 booths set up at Tokyo Big Sight for the trade fair on construction materials, and asked questions in Japanese on behalf of the Vietnamese official.

About a month later, Trang was in her hometown in Tra Vinh province, about three hours’ drive south of Ho Chi Minh City, looking for a site for her envisioned language school.

Despite rainy season coming to an end, it rained almost every day as she walked the city in search of a site.

While she was in Vietnam, Trang delivered cosmetic samples to Vietnamese women she met on behalf of a Japanese cosmetic-maker, which she hopes will sponsor her language school project.

“I have to achieve results so I can convince potential sponsors,” she said.


----------



## cochine

*Vietnam's super-rich population is growing faster than anywhere else*
By VnExpress March 2, 2017 | 01:00 am GMT+7




Women walk next to a Louis Vuitton sign as they enter the luxury Trang Tien Plaza shopping mall in Hanoi. Photo by Reuters/Kham
*The country now has 200 people with investable assets of at least $30 million.*
Vietnam’s ultra-rich population is growing faster than any economy in the world, and is on track to continue leading the growth in the next decade, based on a new international research.

The Wealth Report by the U.K.’s independent real estate consultancy Knight Frank found there are 200 ultra high net worth individuals (UHNWI) in Vietnam, who are defined as people with investable assets of at least $30 million, excluding personal assets and property such as a primary residence, collectibles and consumer durables.

UHNWIs are the richest people in the world who control a disproportionate amount of global wealth.

In Vietnam, this super rich group has grown by 320 percent between 2000 and 2016, the fastest in the world compared to India’s 290 percent and China’s 281 percent, the report said.

The number is expected to continue rising to 540, or by 170 percent, in 2026, the highest growth rate in the world. Millionaires in Vietnam are expected to jump to 38,600 from 14,300 over the same period.





The world's top growth rates of ultra-wealthy people over the past decade, and forecasts for the next. Graphics by Knight Frank

Andrew Amoils, Head of Research at the global wealth intelligence and market research firm New World Wealth, highlighted Vietnam as the market whose “stellar” growth rate is set to reinforce “dramatic growth” of the super-rich population in Asia.

“We expect Vietnam’s millionaire numbers to be boosted by strong growth in the local healthcare, manufacturing and financial services sectors,” Amoils was quoted in the report as saying.

It also cited World Bank remarks as describing Vietnamese economy with “remarkable” transformation over the last 25 years, with economic and political reforms translating into higher incomes. The bank has projected Vietnam’s average GDP growth of around 6 percent annually until 2020.

Knight Frank report reflects considerable variation between UHNWIs growth rates in different regions and countries, due to local factors that underpin wealth creation and the mobility of ultra-wealthy people.

The number of ultra-wealthy people is predicted to climb by an average of 12 percent over the next decade in Europe, compared with a forecast 91 percent growth in Asia.

The number of ultra-wealthy people worldwide, which has grown 42 percent over the past decade, is expected to grow another 43 percent to 275,740 in 2020.

_Related news:_


----------



## Keel

*Vietnam set to self-produce satellites by 2022 *
Source: Xinhua 2017-03-24 13:08:20 




HANOI, March 24 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam targets to self-develop Lotusat-2 by 2022 when its technical facilities for satellite research, assembly, integration and testing are ready to operate, according to the Vietnam National Satellite Center (VNSC).

Pham Anh Tuan, director of VNSC, was quoted by local Nhan Dan (People) newspaper as saying on Friday that after developing one-kilogram PicoDragon, the first Vietnamese self-produced mini satellite which was sent into the orbit in 2013, his center will continue a project of satellite manufacturing to make NanoDragon (weighing 4-6 kg), MicroDragon (50 kg) and Lotusat (600 kg).

In 2018, Vietnamese satellite MicroDragon will be sent to the orbit with a mission to observe coastal water to evaluate water quality and make forecast on aquatic cultivation.

In 2019, Lotusat-1 will be launched and put into operation while in 2022, Lotusat-2 will be domestically made, assembled and piloted by the VNSC.

"The two satellites with modern radar sensor technology will be in charge of supervising Vietnamese land and sea in all weather conditions, contributing to reduce impacts of climate change and natural disasters, manage natural resources and monitor the environment," said Tuan.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/24/c_136154700.htm


----------



## S10

Hmm just found out 1/3 of Vietnam's export to China are electronics, interesting. I thought it's mostly agricultural products.



> Viet Nam’s exports to China in January increased by 38.6 per cent to $1.85 billion while its imports from the country rose by 9.3 per cent to $4.3 billion.



http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/bu...still-sees-high-trade-deficit-with-china.html


----------



## cochine

*Vietnam's PV Gas bags $65 mln in Q1 net profit on rising revenue*
By Ho Binh Minh April 8, 2017 | 08:35 am GMT+7
*The company reported revenue in the first quarter of 2017 rose nearly 7 percent from a year ago to VND15 trillion. *
PetroVietnam Gas Corporation, Vietnam's biggest listed energy firm, said Friday its net profit in the first quarter ending March stood nearly flat compared with the same period last year, a significant improvement after reporting an annual net profit fall of 44 percent in the same period a year ago.

The Ho Chi Minh City-based firm, also known as PV Gas, reported January-March net profit reached an estimated VND1.476 trillion ($65 million), almost unchanged from a year ago while revenue rose nearly 7 percent in the same period to about VND15 trillion, it said in a statement, advising unaudited results for the first quarter.

Last year PV Gas, the gas processing arm of state oil and gas PetroVietnam group, made a net profit of VND1.478 trillion in the first quarter, far below the VND2.66 trillion reported in the same period of 2015, as revenue fell 9.6 percent to VND14.04 trillion, based on the company's financial statement.

In the whole of 2016, PV Gas said its net profit fell 14 percent to VND7.17 trillion as global crude oil prices decreased 15 percent from the previous year to an average $45 per barrel.

This year PV Gas produced nearly 2.5 billion cubic meters of natural gas in the first three months, or 27 percent of its annual target, the statement said.

Condensate and liquefied petroleum gas output have also reached around 30 percent of the annual targets for 2017, PV Gas said. 

Overall, Vietnam's natural gas output reached an estimated 2.52 billion cubic meters in the first quarter, down 8.9 percent from a year ago, government statistics show.

In February, PV Gas signed an agreement with PetroVietnam Exploration Production Corporation to develop the second phase to tap gas at the Su Tu Trang (White Lion) field off the country's southern coast between 2020 and 2035.

Gas output from Su Tu Trang, one of the four fields in block 15-1, could offset the country's declining natural gas output and helps meet Vietnam's rising demand for fuel in coming years. 

PV Gas is scheduled to hold its shareholder meeting on April 17 to discuss production and business targets for 2017.

PetroVietnam, its parent firm, has already projected natural gas output this year to fall 9.4 percent to 9.61 billion cubic meters, and the crude oil output would drop 14.6 percent to 14.2 million tons, or 285,000 barrels per day. 

The Vietnamese government has planned lower crude oil output this year as it is stepping up the restructuring of the economy toward sustainable growth via expanding the sectors which do not rely on the exploitation of natural resources.

PV Gas stocks closed up 4.4 percent at VND57,200 per share on Friday.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam’s first Tesla Model X made its way into Da Nang port early Tuesday morning after a Hanoi man commissioned a local car dealership to import Tesla’s flashy electric crossover SUV into the country.

A local reader of Teslarati sent us a video showing a fully loaded Ludicrous Model X P100D in 7-seat configuration rolling out from a shipping container at Vietnam’s third largest port. According to a representative of _HC Auto_, the luxury car dealership responsible for importing the vehicle, the Tesla Model X was ordered to the exact specifications of its customer in Hanoi, and will be delivered to them after completion of customs clearance. _HC Auto_ did not provide specifics on how much the customer paid to import the electric SUV that costs upwards of $160,000 in the US.

https://www.teslarati.com/vietnam-impors-first-tesla-ludicrous-model-x-p100d/












​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Too late


----------



## Viet

rather late than never. it is all about too lure sport car makers to Vietnam.

Ferrari 488 Spider ($270,000)





















Mercedes-AMG GT S


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Vietnamese, Japanese PMs agree on orientations for future ties
*
_Prime Ministers Nguyen Xuan Phuc and Shinzo Abe reached high consensus on major orientations and specific measures to push forward the extensive strategic partnership between Vietnam and Japan in a more comprehensive, practical and effective manner during their talks in Tokyo on June 6. _


_




_

_Prime Ministers Nguyen Xuan Phuc and Shinzo Abe at the press conference_



PM Phuc affirmed that Vietnam consistently considers Japan a top and long-term economic partner and attaches extreme importance to the strategic cooperation in economy with Japan. 

PM Abe highly valued Vietnam’s increasingly important role in the region and the world and vowed to provide strong support for Vietnam’s development with the involvement of Japanese small and medium-sized enterprises, corporations and research institutes. 

The two PMs gave high estimations to the first State visit to Vietnam by the Emperor and Empress, and agreed to strengthen political trust, regularly maintain high-level visits and meetings, and improve the efficiency of the existing dialogue mechanisms. 

Abe promised full support for Vietnam to successfully hold the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Summit in the central city of Da Nang in November 2017. 

Both sides were committed to collaboration in national defence-security, the United Nations peacekeeping mission as well as post-war recovery. 

They vowed to promote economic connectivity via extending links across investment, trade, official development assistance (ODA), high-tech agriculture and labour. 

Host and guest were unanimous in promoting Japanese investments in Vietnam via effectively launching the sixth stage of the Vietnam-Japan Joint Initiative and strengthening public-private partnership. 

They asserted close cooperation to launch action plans of six sectors named in Vietnam’s industrialisation strategy within the Vietnam-Japan cooperation framework until 2020 with a vision to 2030 and speed up the progress of major infrastructure projects such as the North-South Highway, Hoa Lac High-tech Park and urban railway. 

The fourth high-level dialogue on agriculture will be held soon this year while procedures to facilitate Vietnam-grown litchi and longan’s access to Japan and Japanese orange and tangerine’s entry into Vietnam will be accelerated. 

The leaders agreed to step up cooperation across education, human resources training and locality-to-locality affiliations.

The host leader affirmed support for Vietnam to carry out a project on improving political system operation and training managerial officials at all levels, particularly those in strategic positions. Japan will initially train 800 Vietnamese master and doctorate degree holders in the next five years. 

The leaders agreed to promote cultural, sports and people-to-people exchanges while working closely together to celebrate the 45th anniversary of bilateral diplomatic ties in 2018. 

On regional and global issues of shared concern, they vowed close coordination at multilateral forums such as ASEAN, APEC, Asia-Europe Meeting (ASEM), and the United Nations. 

Regarding the East Sea issue, they underscored the importance of ensuring peace, security, maritime and aviation safety and freedom, and called on parties concerned to refrain from unilateral actions, including militarising, changing the status quo, complicating and extending the disputes in the East Sea; promote the settlement of disputes by peaceful means, fully respect diplomatic and legal processes in line with international law, including the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea; fully and effectively implement the Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the East Sea (DOC) and promptly reach a Code of Conduct in the East Sea (COC). 

After their talks, the two PMs witnessed the exchange of 14 signed documents between Vietnamese and Japanese ministries and agencies. 

The documents include the diplomatic notes for the exchange of four official development assistance (ODA) projects worth 100.3 billion JPY (roughly 912 million USD).

Others are diplomatic notes for the exchange of three nonrefundable aid projects valued at 2.93 billion JPY (26.6 million USD), covering the operation of reservoirs in case of emergencies and effective flood management through the inclusive natural disaster management information system; and the Human Resources Development Scholarship Programme in 2017 and 2018. 

The two leaders then met with the press to inform major outcomes of their talks, during which they stressed that the two sides reached many important common perceptions in order to deepen the Vietnam-Japan extensive strategic partnership across fields in the time ahead, especially by enhancing mutual political trust, promoting economic ties and closely cooperating with each other in regional and international issues of shared concern. 

PM Shinzo Abe said Japan, with its outstanding technologies and experience, is resolved to contribute to building high-quality infrastructure, improving the investment environment and developing human resources in Vietnam, thus creating business opportunities that bring benefits to both sides.

Regarding the wave of protectionism and anti-globalisation, the Japanese PM pledged that he will work together with his Vietnamese counterpart to push up free trade and investment. 

Japan will comprehensively support Vietnam’s hosting of the APEC Economic Leaders’ Meeting slated for November in the central city of Da Nang, he committed. 

The two countries will also join hands with each other to soon materialise the Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) agreement and the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP). 

PM Nguyen Xuan Phuc affirmed the Vietnamese Government’s resolve to effectively use Japan’s ODA, build a transparent investment environment, create optimal conditions for Japanese investors and seriously implement commitments made at the investment promotion conference on June 5. 

During the PM’s visit, the two countries’ ministries, agencies and localities signed 43 foreign direct investment (FDI) documents valued at over 22 billion USD, he said. 

Vietnam welcomes and backs Japan’s initiatives to ensure the economic prosperity, freedom of trade and maritime safety on the basis of respecting the UN Charter and international law, as well as independence and sovereignty of countries, for peace, stability, cooperation and development in the region and the world at large, the PM said.

*Prime Minister meets Japanese party, local leaders*

Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc hosted receptions for Chairman of the Japanese Communist Party Kazuo Ishii, President of the New Komeito Party Natsuo Yamaguchi, and President of the Democratic Party Murata Renho in Tokyo on June 6. 








_Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc (R) and Chairman of the Japanese Communist Party Kazuo Ishii _



The PM informed them about the recent developments of extensive strategic partnership between the two nations and hoped that the parties would continue supporting the Japanese government in promoting ties with Vietnam. 

The host party leaders congratulated Vietnam on its achievements under the leadership of the Communist Party of Vietnam over the past years and wished to continue developing all-around cooperation with Vietnam for the benefit of the two peoples, and for peace, stability and development in the region and the world. 

Meeting President of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) Shinichi Kitakao in the afternoon the same day, Phuc thanked JICA for its support over the past 25 years, and suggested JICA continue its provision of official development assistance (ODA) for Vietnam to develop large-scale infrastructure projects, launch six industries’ action plans under the country’s industrialisation strategy, and train human resources for the industrial sector. 

The Vietnamese leader also met President of the Japan-Mekong Parliamentary Friendship Association Ryu Shionoya and Chairman of Canon Inc. Mitarai Fijio. 

In a conversation with Governor of Aichi prefecture Hideaki Omura, the PM expressed his satisfaction with the amity between Vietnamese localities and Aichi prefecture, with nearly 150 Aichi firms investing in Vietnam, accounting for 20 percent of the total number of Japanese enterprises in the country, and over 13,000 Vietnamese living and working in Aichi. 

He asked the governor to boost Aichi businesses’ investment in Vietnam in automobiles, support industry, agriculture, reception of Vietnamese apprentices, people-to-people and cultural exchanges, especially on the occasion of the 45th anniversary of bilateral diplomatic ties in 2018. 

Talking with Governor of Kanagawa prefecture Kuroiwa Yuji, Phuc hailed the governor’s initiative to hold the Vietnam festival in the locality and establish the Kanagawa industrial park in the northern province of Hung Yen. 

The leader proposed Kanagawa continue bolstering locality-to-locality cooperation and offering support in wastewater treatment and environment protection. 

The two governors said Aichi and Kanagawa businesses are keen on doing business in Vietnam, ready to assist the country in fields of strengths. The prefectures wish to welcome high-quality Vietnamese workers, they said. 



*Vietnam, Japan issue joint statement on deepening partnership*

Prime Ministers of Vietnam and Japan Nguyen Xuan Phuc and Shinzo Abe have reaffirmed their determination to foster the Vietnam-Japan relationship in a comprehensive and extensive manner in a joint statement on deepening the two countries’ extensive strategic partnership. 

The following is the full text of the joint statement which was issued during Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc’s official visit to Japan from June 4-8.

“At the invitation of Prime Minister of Japan H.E. Mr. Shinzo Abe, Prime Minister of the Socialist Republic of Vietnam H.E. Mr. Nguyen Xuan Phuc paid an official visit to Japan. During the visit from 4 to 8 June 2017, Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc was received in audience by Their Majesties the Emperor and the Empress of Japan, held a summit meeting with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, and had meetings with other Japanese political and economic figures, attended and addressed at the Vietnam Investment Conference with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc also visited some prefectures of the Kansai region of Japan.

The development of Vietnam – Japan relations

1. Both sides noted with satisfaction the robust, comprehensive and substantive growth of the Vietnam-Japan relationship in all areas since its upgrade to the “Extensive Strategic Partnership for Peace and Prosperity in Asia” in 2014. Mutual visits and contacts by high-level leaders of both countries have taken place on a regular basis, contributing to strengthening mutual political trust. Bilateral economic, trade and investment ties have expanded significantly, helping to promote the connectivity between the two economies. Cooperation in the areas of defense and security, agriculture, science and technology, education and training, environment, climate change response, labor, construction, information, health, culture, tourism, sports and province-to-province and people-to-people exchanges have seen substantive progress.

2. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe highly valued the achievements in socio-economic development of Vietnam thanks to the implementation of the reform (Doi Moi) policy during the past 30 years as well as Vietnam’s efforts for promoting economic restructuring and growth model transformation to step up national industrialization and modernization at present. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc highly valued achievements in the implementation of the Abenomics for Japan’s economy, and expressed his belief that the Japanese economic growth will firmly contribute to the regional and global economic development.

3. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc expressed his gratitude to Japan, the largest donor providing Official Development Assistance (ODA), for the effective assistance to Vietnam's sustainable social and economic development, and poverty reduction. He also highly valued the active role and contribution by Japanese companies to the economic development and national construction in Vietnam. Both leaders shared the intention to cooperate in resolving the bottlenecks which hinder smooth implementation of Japan’s ODA projects. 

4. Both leaders emphasized that Vietnam and Japan are important partners to each other with shared strategic interests. They confirmed that the two countries are presented with favorable conditions to further deepen the Vietnam-Japan extensive strategic partnership. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc reiterated that Japan continued to be a top and long-term partner of Vietnam, and hoped that Japan would continue to play an active and constructive role in international and regional issues. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe highly appreciated Vietnam's increasingly important and active role in international and regional issues, and reaffirmed the importance Japan attaches to Vietnam in its foreign policy in the Asia-Pacific.

5. Both leaders reaffirmed their determination to foster the Vietnam-Japan relationship in a comprehensive and extensive manner by further enhancing political trust, improving the cooperation mechanisms, promoting economic connectivity, strengthening human resources development cooperation, and cooperating closely on regional and international issues. Both leaders shared the intention to maintain regular exchange of visits and contacts between high-level leaders, political parties and parliaments, including at multilateral forums.

During the visit, both sides signed many cooperation frameworks between their ministries, agencies, local authorities and businesses.

Political, Defense and Security Relations

6. Both leaders shared the desire to strengthen cooperation in defense and security areas, to maintain and enhance the effectiveness of dialogue mechanisms, and to promote the exchange of delegations at various levels. They shared the intention to enhance cooperation in building capacity in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, as well as in participating in the United Nations Peacekeeping operations, and to promote cooperation in defense equipment and technology, in information technology and in human resources development, as appropriate. Both leaders will continue to consider the possibilities of cooperation in the Vietnamese efforts in overcoming the damage caused by the war through removing landmines and unexploded ordinances and dioxin upon concrete requests by the Vietnamese side.

7. Both leaders confirmed the intention to enhance cooperation in responding to non-traditional security issues, including cyber-security, and in countering cyber-crimes, international terrorism and transnational crimes.

8. Both leaders highlighted the commitment to strengthen maritime security and safety cooperation such as search and rescue and anti-piracy measures, including through information exchange between coast guard agencies of both countries and cooperation under the Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP) framework. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe pledged to assist Vietnam in strengthening maritime law enforcement capability, including human resource development. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc highly appreciated Japan’s assistance to enhance maritime law enforcement capability, including the provisions by Japan of used vessels and new patrol vessels and defense capacity building assistance, and welcomed vessels of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force and the patrol ships of the Japan Coast Guard to visit Vietnam in accordance with the Vietnamese law.

9. Both sides shared the view on the importance of arms export control to counter the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction.

Economic, trade, investment and energy cooperation

10. Both leaders shared the intention to closely collaborate in strengthening connectivity between the two economies as stated in the 2015 “Joint Vision Statement on Vietnam-Japan Relations" with focus on linking their economic development strategies, production capacity and human resources on the mutually complimentary, mutually reinforcing and mutually beneficial basis. 

11. Both leaders shared the intention to maintain their close collaboration to make maximum use of the existing dialogue mechanisms such as the Vietnam-Japan Cooperation Committee, the Vietnam-Japan Joint Committee on Industrial, Trade and Energy Cooperation and the Japan-Vietnam Agricultural Cooperation Dialogue, as well as other ongoing dialogue mechanisms in ODA, investment, labor, science and technology, justice, environment, construction, among others. They highly valued the outcomes of the Vietnam Investment Conference on 5th June 2017.

12. Both leaders shared the intention to promote their bilateral trade cooperation, striving to realize the goal of doubling two-way trade and investment from 2014 till 2020. 

13. Noting that Vietnam’s economic development is very important for the region, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed his continued and strong support to Vietnam's sustainable economic growth through cooperation in quality infrastructure development, energy, climate change response and human resources development. Both sides witnessed with delight the signing of the exchange of Notes of yen loan projects worth ¥100.3 billion pledged by Japan in fiscal year 2016 for four projects in Vietnam, namely the Maritime Security and Safety Capacity Improvement Project, the Ben Tre Water Management Project, the Bien Hoa City Drainage and Wastewater Treatment Systems Project (Stage 1), the Hoa Lac Science and Technology City Development Project (phase II), and three grant assistance projects in the fields of disaster prevention and human resources development, as well as and the loan Agreement for the Hoa Lac Science and Technology City Development Project.

14. Both leaders shared the view that Japan would provide support to expediting high quality, large scale and critical national infrastructure projects, including the North-South expressway and the metro railway. They confirmed that both sides continue to cooperate in implementing the Hoa Lac Science and Technology City Development project. Both sides would continue the discussion on the expressway project connecting Hanoi (Vietnam) and Vientiane (Laos). The Vietnamese side welcomed Japanese companies’ wish to participate in the Long Thanh airport project, the underground arcade in Ben Thanh and the BRT bus system in Binh Duong province.

15. Both leaders confirmed their willingness to make efforts to facilitate procedures to allow exportations of Japanese citrus fruit into Vietnam and Vietnamese lychee, longan fruit into Japan and to proceed cooperation in protection of geographical indications.

16. The Japanese side confirmed its support for Vietnam in implementing plans of the six selected industries in Vietnam's Industrialization Strategy as outlined in the Vietnam-Japan Cooperation Framework until 2020 with vision to 2030, in a mutually beneficial manner, as well as organizing a working group for the effective implementation of the Strategy and that Japan would consider training advanced engineers for the six industries in the Industrialization Strategy. They confirmed to strengthen cooperation in the energy sector, including the construction of high-efficient and environmentally compliant coal-fired power plants as well as the application of new liquefied natural gas technology. Both leaders will also make efforts to promote negotiations towards prompt commencement of commercial operation of three BOT projects of coal-fired power plants. Both leaders will intensify cooperation on energy saving and power grid development. 

17. The Vietnamese side will consider and realize concrete and strong measures consistent with the World Trade Organization (WTO) Agreements for the purpose of sustaining and expanding domestic production of Complete Build Units (CBUs) as first priority. Both sides will establish a working group and develop concrete measures incorporated in an action plan by the end of this year. The Japanese side confirmed its support for Vietnam’s automobile and supporting industries.

18. Both leaders shared the intention to coordinate closely to improve the investment environment in Vietnam through the implementation of the 6th phase of the Vietnam-Japan Joint Initiative on improving the investment climate and legal system, strengthening the governance and restructuring of Vietnamese State-Owned Enterprises with ensuring the information disclosure by companies. Both leaders expressed their wish to promote more investment from Japanese companies into Vietnam and to promote public-private partnership (PPP) projects. 

19. The Vietnamese side confirmed that Japan is one of the cooperation partners in the field of peaceful use of atomic energy.

Agriculture, environment, climate change response, science and technology, education and training, justice, information and communications technology and construction

20. Both leaders decided to promote cooperation for comprehensive development of the agriculture, forestry and fisheries sectors in Vietnam, to continue working closely to implement the "Japan-Vietnam Medium-Long Term Vision on Agricultural Cooperation", and organize the 4th Japan-Vietnam Agricultural Cooperation Dialogue as a high-level meeting in 2017, and to consider mutually beneficial cooperation such as Japanese investment into clean and high-tech agriculture in Vietnam. 

21. Both leaders welcomed the renewal of the Memorandum of Cooperation on Low Carbon Growth for the Joint Crediting Mechanism for the period from 2016 to 2020. They shared the intention to maintain close collaboration in the environment, climate change responses, hydro-meteorology and natural resources, the environment and marine biodiversity research and surveillance. They also shared the intention to facilitate cooperation in waste management, including waste-to-energy, building on the achievement of cooperation in developing waste management laws and regulations. The Japanese side is committed to supporting Vietnam in dealing with climate change, drought and saline intrusion, working with Vietnam to find long-term and fundamental solutions and considering utilizing ODA in this regard. 

22. Both leaders shared the view to further promote collaborative activities in such research fields as space and healthcare, including infectious diseases. 

23. Both leaders shared the intention to promote cooperation in the field of information and communications technology, especially cooperation in telecommunication and its cyber-security, frequency and postal services by utilizing such schemes as Joint Working Groups. Acknowledging the importance of the wireless information transmission system for aeronautical and maritime transport safety, both leaders will promote the study of possibility of cooperation in establishing the High Frequency Radio Monitoring System.

24. Both leaders shared the intention to promote cooperation on human resources development under the Industrial Human Resources Development Initiative as well as by utilizing the Japan-Vietnam University and “Innovative Asia.” As for Vietnam’s efforts for administrative structure reform and training of future leaders, the Japanese side stands ready to provide training opportunities for more than 800 officials for the next five years through master’s and doctoral courses at Japanese universities and short- and medium-term courses in Japan and Vietnam.

25. Both leaders shared the intention to cooperate to enhance Japanese-language education and expand the Japanese education model, and to promote inter-university exchanges between the two countries. 

26. Both leaders welcomed the newly-opened Japan Student Services Organization (JASSO) office in Hanoi and will promote cooperation on student exchanges and distribution of information on studying in Japan. Both leaders will also cooperate in setting up KOSEN (NIT) office in Hanoi which will contribute to the improvement of quality of vocational education in Vietnam.

27. Both leaders welcomed the active participation of Vietnamese Technical Intern Trainees in Japan and the signing of the Memorandum of Cooperation on the Technical Intern Training Program, and confirmed the intention to properly implement the Technical Intern Training Program to transfer technical skills from Japan to Vietnam, in accordance with the new Act on Proper Technical Intern Training and Protection of Technical Trainees that will come into force in November 2017. Both leaders will also work closely to promote cooperation for the appropriate implementation of technical intern training and to hold periodical working level meetings to address various issues surrounding the Technical Intern Training Program. 

28. Both leaders welcomed a steady progress of dispatching and accepting Vietnamese candidates for nurses and certified care workers to Japan based on the Economic Partnership Agreement between the two countries, and will cooperate for its smooth and appropriate implementation.

29. Both leaders shared the intention to continue legal and judicial cooperation by effective implementation of the existing programs and projects, and to proactively study the possibility of bilateral agreements on mutual legal assistance on criminal matters and on transfer of sentenced persons.

30. Both sides shared the intention to strengthen comprehensive cooperation in urban development, especially effective implementation of eco-cities, smart cities, and Transit-oriented Development (TOD) integrated cities in line with Japan’s models, to promote investment cooperation in urban renovation and development and to transfer technologies in water, sewage and solid waste treatment.

Cooperation in culture, sports, tourism, people-to-people exchange and exchange between localities

31. Both sides shared the intention to work closely to step up their cultural cooperation and people-to-people exchange, to further cultural exchanges through the co-organization of exchange activities to promote each country's people, culture, and arts, and to promote mutual understanding of each other’s culture, tradition and history. Both sides also shared their desire to continue cooperation and exchanges between them according to WA Project as well as Japanese language education.

32. Both leaders welcomed the signing of a Memorandum of Cooperation on sports cooperation to strengthen the cooperation towards the Tokyo 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games within the framework of the “Sport for Tomorrow” program.

33. Both leaders shared the view that tourism cooperation in such areas as in enhancing destination marketing initiatives of each country, providing technical assistance and developing workforce skills should be promoted with a view to further encouraging two-way tourist exchanges, in a consistent manner with the Memorandum signed among the Vietnam National Administration of Tourism, the Japan Tourism Agency and the Japan National Tourism Organization (JNTO). 

34. Both leaders highly valued the recent developments in the cooperation among their localities as an effective channel for substantive cooperation that further deepened bilateral cooperation. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe reaffirmed that he would encourage Japanese localities to establish and enhance comprehensive cooperation with Vietnamese localities, thereby promoting investment and technological transfer from Japanese localities to Vietnam. 

Towards the 45th anniversary of the Vietnam–Japan diplomatic relations

35. Both leaders confirmed that they would coordinate closely to successfully organize activities commemorating the 45th anniversary of the Vietnam-Japan diplomatic relations, and further strengthen people-to-people exchanges such as JENESYS (Japan-East Asia Network of Exchange for Students and Youths) and “SAKURA Science Plan (Japan- Asia Youth Exchange Program in Science)” in order to promote mutual trust and understanding between the people of the two countries and lay a solid foundation to further promote future friendship and cooperation.

Strengthen cooperation at international and regional forums

36. Both leaders reaffirmed their commitment to stepping up their extensive collaboration and cooperation at regional and international forums such as the UN, the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC), the Asia-Europe Meeting (ASEM) and other regional mechanisms such as the East Asia Summit (EAS), ASEAN 3 (APT), ASEAN-JAPAN, ASEAN Regional Forum (ARF), ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting Plus (ADMM ), the Expanded ASEAN Maritime Forum (EAMF), among others, in order to make active and constructive contribution to the maintenance of peace, stability, cooperation and development in the region and the world.

37. With the establishment of the ASEAN Community, both leaders expressed their determination to strengthen cooperation to enhance the connectivity of ASEAN, a massive market of 600 million consumers, and reduce the development gap within ASEAN through Japan's continuing support of the implementation of the 3rd Phase of the Work Plan of the Initiative for ASEAN Integration (IAI) and the Master Plan on ASEAN Connectivity (MPAC) 2025 and through relevant initiatives including Quality Infrastructure Investment.

38. Both leaders sent their congratulations on the occasion of the 50th Anniversary of ASEAN. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe reaffirmed Japan's strong assistance to enhance ASEAN’s centrality, unity and solidarity. Both leaders shared the view that Japan and ASEAN will work together to reinforce ASEAN's integrity as partners sharing fundamental values, expressed through the rule of law, and to maintain peace, stability and prosperity in the region.

39. Both leaders noted with satisfaction the positive outcomes in the relations and cooperation between Japan and the Mekong countries across multiple fields such as politics, economy, development cooperation, contributing to the maintenance of peace, stability and prosperity of the region. They reaffirmed the intention to further advance the Mekong-Japan cooperation in areas such as development of quality infrastructure, human resources, climate change response, and water resource management. They shared the view to further promote the Japan-Mekong Connectivity Initiative and the Mekong Industrial Development Vision to promote robust and effective connectivity in the region. They also reconfirmed the utmost importance of sustainably developing and managing the Mekong River, and of close cooperation between the Mekong-Japan cooperation mechanism and regional and international organizations, particularly, the Mekong River Commission (MRC).

40. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe confirmed his commitment to supporting Vietnam comprehensively for the successful hosting of the 2017 APEC Year. Both leaders will collaborate in creating new dynamism in such areas as deepening regional economic integration, fostering sustainable, innovative and inclusive growth, enhancing food security and sustainable agriculture, and strengthening Micro, Small & Medium Enterprise’s (MSME) competitiveness and innovation, human resources development in the digital age, supporting industries. 

41. Against the backdrop of mounting anti-globalization and protectionism in the world, both leaders reiterated the matters relating to free trade and protectionism as stated in the G7 Leaders’ Communiqué in May 2017 and the 2016 APEC Leaders’ Declaration and reaffirmed that free and fair trade and investment are an important driver for the global economy and decided to work together in promoting open and free trade and investment. They are determined to promote discussion on the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP) with the aim to promptly reach a modern, comprehensive, high-quality and mutually beneficial agreement under ASEAN leadership. They recognized that RCEP’s market access commitments, rules, and cooperation will deepen regional economic integration and promote supply chain growth. They reaffirmed the balanced outcome and the strategic and economic importance of Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP), not only to its members but also to the Asia-Pacific. On that basis, both leaders shared the view to cooperate in the discussion among TPP members to bring the comprehensive, high-quality Agreement into force expeditiously.

42. Both leaders shared the view that maintaining peace, stability and cooperation in the South China Sea plays an important role to regional and global peace, stability and prosperity. Both leaders expressed deep concern over the complex developments that have been taking place in the South China Sea. Both leaders urged the parties concerned to refrain from taking unilateral actions, including militarization, that change the status quo and further complicate or expand disputes in the South China Sea, stressed the importance of maintaining peace, maritime security and safety, freedom of navigation and overflight, self-restraint, and full respect for legal and diplomatic processes, settling all disputes through peaceful means on the basis of international law, including the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), and full and effective implementation of the 2002 Declaration on the Conduct of Parties in the South China Sea (DOC) in its entirety, and promptly concluding an effective Code of Conduct in the South China Sea (COC).

43. As the maritime countries facing vast oceans, both leaders stressed their commitment to promoting the freedom of navigation and overflight and unimpeded commerce, emphasizing that maintaining and strengthening a free and open maritime order based on the rule of law is a cornerstone of the strategic interests for the stability and prosperity of both countries and the international community as a whole. They underlined the importance of ensuring a stable, free and open, rules-based order across the Indo-Pacific region and beyond. In this regard, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed Japan’s intention to further promote bilateral cooperation to enhance connectivity of ASEAN and the region through relevant initiatives including the Free and Open Indo-Pacific Strategy and Quality Infrastructure Investment. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe also expressed his intention to contribute even more proactively in securing peace, stability and prosperity of the region and the international community under its policy of “Proactive Contribution to Peace” based on the principle of international cooperation, including “Legislation for Peace and Security”. In this context, Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc welcomed Japan’s active contribution to peace and development in the region and the world as well as constructive initiatives, legislations and policies that aim at securing economic prosperity, maritime freedom and safety in compliance with the UN Charter and international law, and on the basis of respect for national independence and sovereignty, for peace, stability, cooperation and development of the region and the world. 

44. Both leaders expressed serious concern about the recent complex developments on the Korean Peninsula, including the nuclear tests and missile launches by the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (DPRK). Both leaders reiterated the positions expressed in the relevant UNSC resolutions and ASEAN Statements, and underlined the need to refrain from actions which might escalate tension, and to fully and seriously comply with the obligations under relevant UNSC resolutions, including Resolution 2356, and the commitments in the 2005 Joint Statement of the Six-Party Talks towards denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula. They supported peace and stability in and denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula. They opposed the acts of abductions, and shared the intention to enhance cooperation in order to immediately resolve the abductions issue - an issue of humanitarian concern for the international community.

45. Both leaders shared the intention to promote cooperation for international peace and security, and reaffirmed the importance of UNSC reform to make the organization more in line with the reality of the international community in the 21st century and to strengthen its legitimacy, effectiveness, representativeness and transparency. Accordingly, they shared the intention to actively cooperate towards early reform through efforts to reach concrete progress in the Intergovernmental Negotiations. They also reached a decision to promote cooperation at international forums and organizations and to positively consider supporting each other at elections of international organizations. Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc once again expressed his commitment to continue supporting Japan to become an UNSC permanent member. 

46. Both leaders underlined the importance of the sustainable use of marine living resources including cetaceans. The Vietnamese side informed that it was actively considering and proceeding with necessary procedures towards early joining the International Whaling Commission (IWC).”

_VNA_
http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/go...ms-agree-on-orientations-for-future-ties.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

VN factory manufacture frames for Harley davison and Ducati motobike. All hardworks are made by Robots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## frequency

Viva_Viet said:


> VN factory manufacture frames for Harley davison and Ducati motobike. All hardworks are made by Robots



Do you know the location of the factories are?


----------



## Viva_Viet

frequency said:


> Do you know the location of the factories are?


As I remember, the factories r near Ha Noi, capital of VN


----------



## Zer0reZ

*Vietnam renews India oil deal in tense South China Sea*

HANOI/NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Vietnam has extended an Indian oil concession in the South China Sea and begun drilling in another area it disputes with China in moves that could heighten tensions over who owns what in the vital maritime region.

The moves come at a delicate time in Beijing's relations with Vietnam, which claims parts of the sea, and India, which recently sent warships to monitor the Malacca Straits, through which most of China's energy supplies and trade passes.

Vietnam granted Indian oil firm ONGC Videsh a two-year extension to explore oil block 128 in a letter that arrived earlier this week, the state-run company's managing director Narendra K. Verma told Reuters.

Part of that block is in the U-shaped 'nine-dash line' which marks the vast area that China claims in the sea, a route for more than $5 trillion in trade each year in which the Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan also have claims.

A senior official of ONGC Videsh, who asked not to be named because of the sensitivity of the matter, said interest in the block was strategic rather than commercial, given that oil development there was seen as high-risk with only moderate potential.

"Vietnam also wants us to be there because of China's interventions in the South China Sea," the official said.

Vietnam's state-run PetroVietnam declined to comment on the concession, which was first granted to India in 2006 but had been due to expire in mid-June.

Conflicting territorial claims over the sea stretch back many decades but have intensified in recent years as China and its rivals have reinforced their positions on the rocks and reefs they hold.

Far to the south of block 128, drilling has begun in a block owned jointly by Vietnam's state oil firm, Spain's Repsol and Mubadala Development Co of the United Arab Emirates.

Deepsea Metro I, operated by Odfjell Drilling Ltd., has been drilling in the region since the middle of last month on behalf of Spain's Repsol SA, which also has rights to neighbouring block 07/03, Odfjell said.

Odfjell declined to comment on the specific location of its vessel, but shipping data from Thomson Reuters Eikon showed it was in oil block 136/3, which also overlaps China's claims. Odfjell's Eirik Knudsen, V‎ice President for Corporate Finance and Investor Relations, referred further queries to Repsol, which declined to comment. PetroVietnam made no comment.

*Competing Maritime Claims*
When asked about the activity, Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Geng Shuang said China opposes anyone "carrying out unilateral, illegal oil and gas activities in waters China has jurisdiction over".

"We hope the relevant country can act on the basis of maintaining regional peace and stability and not do anything to complicate the situation," he told a briefing in Beijing.

Chinese General Fan Changlong cut short a visit to Vietnam and a friendship meeting at the China-Vietnam border was cancelled around the time the drilling began.

The centuries-old mistrust between China and Vietnam is nowhere more evident than in their competing maritime claims, despite their shared communist ideology and growing trade.

Asked about the most recent drilling, Vietnamese officials said their Chinese counterparts have started raising concerns about cooperation with both Repsol and ExxonMobil Corp. of the United States, which is developing the $10 billion "Blue Whale" gas concession off central Vietnam.

They said Chinese officials also expressed concern at Vietnam's evolving security relationships with the United States and Japan, both of which have offered moral support for its South China Sea claims and help for Vietnam's coastguard.

Tensions with China were being contained, however, and had not yet reached crisis proportions, they said.

"We know they are unhappy again, but we are resisting the pressure – it is a traditional part of our relations with Beijing," one official said privately. "Other parts of the relationship remain strong."

Underlining the relationship between India and Vietnam, Vietnamese deputy prime minister Pham Binh Minh told a forum in New Delhi this week that India was welcome to play a bigger role in Southeast Asia - and specifically the South China Sea.

Hanoi's growing defence and commercial ties with India are part of its strategy of seeking many partnerships with big powers while avoiding formal military alliances.

The pace has picked up since Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi's administration took office in 2014 and sought to push back against China's expanding presence in South Asia by raising its diplomatic and military engagement in Southeast Asia.

India is providing naval patrol boats, satellite cover to monitor Vietnam's waters and training for its submarines and fighter pilots - more military support than it is giving to any other Southeast Asian country.

On the agenda are transfers of naval vessels and missiles under a $500 million defence credit line announced last year.

Next week, the navies of India, the United States and Japan will hold their largest joint exercises in the Bay of Bengal.


----------



## AViet

Vietnam need India military training??? as much as India need training from Bangladesh.

it should be Indian officers to come to Vietnam to be trained, not vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

AViet said:


> Vietnam need India military training??? as much as India need training from Bangladesh.
> 
> it should be Indian officers to come to Vietnam to be trained, not vice versa.


To train what? Guerilla and Jungle warfare? Neither of our enemies we share border have 'forest cover' in border.


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Vietnam briefs investors on proposed key features of special economic zones*

*Investors will be permitted to lease land for up to 99 years and operate casinos*


By Tuoi Tre News 
August 11,2017, 12:44 GMT+7





Minister of Planning and Investment Nguyen Chi Dung speaks at the M&A Forum in Ho Chi Minh City on August 10, 2017.
The three special administrative and economic zones Vietnam plans to develop will incorporate truly specific policies and mechanisms, such as legalized casino operations and longer land leasing terms, in order to attract international investors, the country’s investment minister shared at a forum on Thursday.
*
The special zones – Phu Quoc, Van Don, and Van Phong – will function as a new model for the Southeast Asian country to stimulate growth and lure foreign investment,* said Minister of Planning and Investment Nguyen Chi Dung at the 2017 M&A Forum in Ho Chi Minh City.

The Phu Quoc special administrative and economic zone will be developed on the namesake island off the southern province of Kien Giang, whereas the Van Don zone will be located in the northern province of Quang Ninh, and the Van Phong zone will be developed in the south-central province of Khanh Hoa.

Vietnam’s government passed a resolution granting in-principal approval for the plan in December 2016.

The three administrative and economic zones will each incorporate a set of specific policies and mechanisms into its development guidelines relating to land use, immigration, finance-banking, and infrastructure development.

These guidelines will be used as a vehicle to develop each area to its fullest potential and create a magnet for international investment.

Vietnam has also geared up efforts to create specific laws governing special administrative and economic zones, with the investment minister briefing the forum attendees on the most recent updates.

Laws relating to special administrative and economic zones will allow the areas to function with “advanced and greater constitutions than other domestic localities, and compete with international peers,” Dung underlined.

The special economic zones promise to create a new playground for international businesses to freely develop their investments, according to the minister.

One of the key proposals of the draft law is that the People’s Council, the law-making and supervision organ of Vietnam’s cities, districts, and provinces, will not have jurisdiction over Van Phong, Van Don, and Phu Quoc.

“There will be only an Administrative Committee governing these special economic zones,” Dung elaborated.

“Law-making and supervision tasks will the duty of the People’s Council in the respective provinces where they are located.”

This organization will ensure smooth paperwork for investors by removing unnecessary intermediate stages from the process.

The investment ministry has also suggested that investors in the special economic zones be permitted to lease land for up to 99 years, compared to the current limit of 50 years, or 75 years for certain exclusive cases.

“A 99-year term will help the Vietnamese economic and administrative zones stay competitive with their international peers,” Dung said.

The three special economic zones will also allow casino operations, another scheme Vietnam hopes will help lure foreign investors.

“The three special areas will of course not house only gambling facilities but also other economic sectors, depending on their own conditions,” Dung noted.

“For instance, Van Phong, one of Vietnam’s busiest transit seaports, could focus on logistic development and Van Don on healthcare, education, and biology.”

The investment ministry is waiting for approval from the law-making National Assembly for its propositions.

“We want to make real changes and these models are proposed using lessons taken from other international special economic and administrative zones,” the minister said.

http://tuoitrenews.vn/news/business...features-of-special-economic-zones/40956.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gtiger

AViet said:


> Vietnam need India military training??? as much as India need training from Bangladesh.
> 
> it should be Indian officers to come to Vietnam to be trained, not vice versa.



Usually the training is technically related, such as weapons operations, repairs and services. Vietnamese Navy is relatively inexperienced when it comes to ships like the Kilo-class submarines.


----------



## cochine

gtiger said:


> Usually the training is technically related, such as weapons operations, repairs and services. Vietnamese Navy is relatively inexperienced when it comes to ships like the Kilo-class submarines.



you're right.


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese FDI in Vietnam: Growing Economic Ties, Despite Strains*

Posted on September 25, 2017 by Vietnam Briefing






By: Dezan Shira & Associates
Editor: Koushan Das

For the past 25 years, Chinese investments in Vietnam and bilateral trade between the two nations has grown steadily despite issues such as the South China Sea and increasing cooperation between Vietnam and countries such as US, India, and Japan. *The Chinese mainland has emerged as the eighth largest investor in Vietnam, with the actual FDI much higher if we include their affiliates in Hong Kong and Macau. *Over 60 percent of all Chinese FDI focuses on manufacturing and processing, with a majority of the investment focused on labor-intensive industries.


Trade agreements

Both countries are parties to the ASEAN China FTA, which created the largest free trade area in the world. Apart from ASEAN China FTA, *both countries are currently negotiating the Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP), which includes the ASEAN member states, and the six states with which ASEAN has existing free trade agreements, *which include Australia, China, India, Japan, South Korea, and New Zealand.

Bilateral trade

Trade volumes between the two nations have increased significantly in the last few years. *Vietnamese exports to China increased at a faster pace in comparison to its imports. *According to Chinese statistics, its exports to Vietnam grew by an average annual rate of 18 percent during 2010-2016, and its imports from Vietnam grew by 26 percent. 






_Major imports_

Over 70 percent of Chinese imports into Vietnam are intermediate goods such as machinery, electrical and electronic products, textiles and fabrics, base metals and minerals, and chemicals. In the last 2-3 years, other goods such as plastic and clothing products for consumer purposes also accounted for a small part of Chinese imports in Vietnam.

*In the first seven months of 2017, China has emerged as the largest exporter to Vietnam at US$ 31.59 billion, an increase of 15.3 percent compared to the same period in 2016. *The below information is the percentage share of different product in total imports.






_Major exports_

Major Vietnamese exports to China include machinery, electrical and electronic products which account for more than half of the total exports. Other products include food items, cotton, fuel, and oil products.

Vietnam’s exports in the first seven months of 2017 stood at US$ 15.62 billion. The below information is the percentage share of different product in total exports.







Chinese FDI in Vietnam

China’s first FDI in Vietnam was in 1991 when a Guangxi enterprise (China) joint ventured with a Vietnam group to open Hoa Long restaurant in Hanoi. *Since then, Chinese FDI has increased, although not consistently.* For example, China’s FDI in Vietnam in 2012 was US$ 312 million, while in 2013; it rose to US$ 2.3 billion. China’s 2016 FDI in Vietnam accounted for 7.7 percent of the total FDI at US$1.88 billion.

_Cumulative FDI_

As of March 2017, the cumulative Chinese FDI stood at US$ $11.19 billion for 1,616 active projects. The average capital per project was US$6.9 million, much lower than the overall average. Chinese investment is mostly in the processing and manufacturing industry, accounting for 61.4 percent of total investment capital, followed by production and distribution of electricity, gas, and water, and air conditioning at 18.2 percent and real estate at 5.6 percent.

Binh Thuan province attracted the most FDI, with total registered investment capital of US$2.03 billion, for only seven projects, accounting for 18.1 percent of the total FDI from China.






_Market entry strategy for FDI firms_
accounting for 18.4 percent of total registered capital to be in the form of build-operate-transfer (BOT), build-transfer (BT), and build-transfer-operate (BTO) contracts. In a close second, joint ventures, business cooperation contracts, or joint stock companies account for 15 percent of the total registered capital. In terms of FDI, investments from affiliates in Macau and mostly Hong Kong have outweighed FDI from the Chinese mainland.

_Commercial presence_

There are numerous ways to establish a commercial presence in Vietnam.


Representative Office
This is the most common form of presence in Vietnam for foreign companies, particularly those in the first stage of a market entry strategy. A representative office cannot conduct commercial or revenue generating activities.


Limited-liability Company
It may take the form of either:

A 100% foreign-owned enterprise; or
A foreign-invested joint-venture enterprise between foreign investors and at least one domestic investor.

Joint-stock Company
A joint-stock company is a limited liability legal entity established through a subscription for shares. By law, this is the only type of company that can issue shares. A joint-stock company may be either 100 percent foreign-owned or a joint venture between both foreign and domestic investors.


Partnerships
A partnership can be established between two individual general partners.


Business Cooperation Contract (‘BCC’)
A BCC is a cooperation agreement between foreign investors and at least one Vietnamese partner in order to carry out specific business activities.


Public and Private Partnership Contracts
A Public and Private Partnership (‘PPP’) contract is an investment form carried out based on a contract between the government authorities and project companies for infrastructure projects and public services.

_Major FDI projects_

Overall, the Chinese mainland is the eight largest investor in Vietnam, with the US$1.76 billion Vinh Tan 1 power plant being the biggest investment. In addition, other major projects include the US$400 million Viet Lan Tire Plant in Tay Ninh province and the US$337.5 million Vietnam-China Mining and Metallurgy project in Lao Cai province.

In the textile industry, Texhong Group built a US$300 million fiber plant in Quang Ninh Province in 2013. To further their investments in 2014, they also started building the Texhong Hai Ha Industrial Zone with a total investment of US$215 million and another US$300 million for a few more textile plants in the zone.

Some of the other major projects in Vietnam include the Hung Nghiep Formosa Dong Nai Textile Limited Company project in Nhon Trach Industrial Park, Viet Luan tire project in Tay Ninh province, Tan Cao Tham rubber processing plant, the Vietnam-China Mining and Metallurgy project in Lao Cai province, the Thai Nguyen iron and steel plant extension, the Cat Linh- Ha Dong urban railway project, and the Da River water pipeline project.

Vietnam’s Competitive Advantages

Vietnam’s current competitive advantages are very similar to that of China’s around 10 to 15 years ago; low wage, low-tech, and export-focused manufacturing. *As China moves up the value chain, Vietnam is taking its place and emerging as an alternative for investors.*

Major advantages in Vietnam include:


Low minimum wages
According to Trading Economics, the average minimum wage in 2016 in Vietnam was US$136/month, while in China it was much higher at around US$300/month. Wage difference has led numerous labor-intensive industries such as textiles and footwear to shift their manufacturing hubs to Vietnam;


Trade agreements
Chinese investors increased their investments in the last few years in the anticipation of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, which was unfortunately canceled under the new US administration. However, while China pushes for their own China EU FTA, the EU Vietnam FTA is expected to be ratified, hopefully by next year, offers investors an alternative way to reach the EU market;


Infrastructure and connectivity
Vietnam has over 100 ports throughout the country, with major ports being the Hai Phong, Da Nang, and Ho Chi Minh City. In anticipation of growing exports, ports in Vietnam are currently undergoing upgrades to increase capacity.

In addition, the railway infrastructure also is a major component of the economy. In the first quarter of 2017, 166,200 tons of freight was shipped by rail on the trans-border line, which was a 66.2 percent increase from the same period last year, and a 12-year record.

Around 60 percent of the rail network in Vietnam are in the Northern provinces, with several new railway lines proposed.

The need to do more

In the last two decades, Vietnam has implemented numerous investor-friendly reforms to attract investments, but going forward it needs to do more. The country needs to develop their support industries and move up the value chain. The government has introduced incentives policies for the development of support industries and aims to meet 45 percent of local production demand by 2020, and 70 percent by 2030.

Vietnam also needs to move up the value chain and not just highlight itself as an alternative to China. The country lacks R&D investments and high-skilled labor and needs to make changes in the education sector, IP protection laws, and high-tech investor-friendly policies for a sustainable growth. As of now, manufacturers investing in Vietnam still have to rely on the Chinese mainland or other neighboring regions for high-tech production processes.

Future of bilateral relations

Going forward, China has to focus on their existing projects in Vietnam to gain consumer confidence to be successful in the Vietnamese market. Recent China-backed projects in areas such as urban railway, metals, textiles, and energy have suffered from quality concerns, delays, and cost overruns leading to public scrutiny.

In spite of numerous geopolitical differences, both countries will continue to focus on increasing economic cooperation. Vietnam is seeking more investments in high-tech industries, support industries, renewable, clean energy, and tech transfer; however, China will be pushing for a more balanced trade and Chinese companies will continue to invest in industries such as agriculture, aviation, environment, high technology, transport, tourism, and healthcare. Economic exchanges will continue to act as a stimulus for the revival of bilateral relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Home "> > China Voices

*Major railway in western China starts operation*

Around China

A major railway line connecting Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, with the southwestern metropolis of Chongqing was put into operation on Friday.

Xinhua丨Updated: September 30, 2017

A major railway line connecting Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, with the southwestern metropolis of Chongqing was put into operation on Friday.





The K4515 train departs from Chongqing heading to Lanzhou on Sept. 29, 2017. A major railway line connecting Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, with the southwestern metropolis of Chongqing was put into operation on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]

At 8:38 a.m., the K4515 train departed from Chongqing heading to Lanzhou. Some 31 minutes later, the K4518 train left Lanzhou for Chongqing.


It took nine years to build the Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line, which has a total length of 886 kilometers.

Trains on the line, which runs through Gansu, Shaanxi and Sichuan provinces, stop at 15 stations.

Travel time between Lanzhou and Chongqing is expected to be cut from 20 hours to around 12 hours, with trains taking just 11 hours to travel between Lanzhou and Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province.

The railway line runs through some of the most complex mountainous terrain conditions, said Zhen Bingguo from China Railway First Survey and Design Institute Group.

_*The first international cargo train also left Lanzhou Friday, traveling via the new railway line then continuing to arrive at south China's Guangxi Qinzhou Free Trade Port, from which the cargo will be sent to Vietnam, the Philippines and Indonesia.*_

A total of 30 cargo trains will make the journey between the two cities during the initial operation stage, carrying 60 million tonnes of goods each year. *The travel time for cargo trains will be cut from 2.5 days to just one day.*

The first domestic cargo train traveled from Chongqing to Lanzhou on Friday carrying 290 vehicles produced in Chongqing.

Chongqing is the largest car production base in China and the railway will save about 300 yuan (US$45) per car transported to Lanzhou, said Kong Xiangning, general manager of Chongqing Zhongji Automobile Logistics Company.

The Lanzhou-Chongqing railway line runs through 13 national-level and four provincial-level poverty-stricken counties and will play a crucial role in the development of these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Big data report on Belt and Road progress released*
By Guo Yiming
China.org.cn, October 12, 2017

The report is internationally *sourced from 500 billion rows of data* from over 200 companies, 800 think tanks and 1,000 media outlets in over 60 Belt and Road countries to assess progress of the China-proposed initiative in eight aspects.

According to the report, cooperation between China and the Belt and Road countries is increasing, *with Russia, Pakistan, Kazakhstan, Thailand and Vietnam ranking as the top five partners.* 

http://china.org.cn/china/2017-10/12/content_41721382.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> *Big data report on Belt and Road progress released*
> By Guo Yiming
> China.org.cn, October 12, 2017
> 
> The report is internationally *sourced from 500 billion rows of data* from over 200 companies, 800 think tanks and 1,000 media outlets in over 60 Belt and Road countries to assess progress of the China-proposed initiative in eight aspects.
> 
> According to the report, cooperation between China and the Belt and Road countries is increasing, *with Russia, Pakistan, Kazakhstan, Thailand and Vietnam ranking as the top five partners.*
> 
> http://china.org.cn/china/2017-10/12/content_41721382.htm


US say No to TPP, so CN belt and road plan could be a good choice...


----------



## TaiShang

Viva_Viet said:


> US say No to TPP, so CN belt and road plan could be a good choice...



In fact Vietnam is one of the leading countries (one of the five) that invested in Belt and Road, as per a big data report released just yesterday.

VCP is smart and pragmatic. Good for everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia overtakes Thailand to become Vietnam’s top car supplier in August*
By Ha Phuong September 18, 2017 | 02:40 pm GMT+7
*Tariff cuts under a regional trade deal are making cars from Southeast Asia more affordable in Vietnam.*
Indonesia dethroned Thailand to dominate Vietnam’s car market in August, with Toyota and Ford among the most popular brands, according to Vietnam Customs.

Nearly 3,000 made-in-Indonesia cars flooded into Vietnam in August, compared to 438 units during the same period last year, official data showed. Most of the vehicles had nine seats and below.

Thailand was the runner-up, exporting 2,000 cars to Vietnam, followed by China with 800 units.

The import tariff on cars from Thailand and Indonesia was cut to 30 percent from 40 percent at the start of this year, according to tax authorities. As a result, many imported cars are now 7 percent cheaper, ranging from $18,000-19,000.

Vietnam’s car imports in August soared 13 percent from the previous month to about 7,800 units worth $190 million, customs data shows.


Vietnam imported at total of 65,485 cars in the first eight months, down 5 percent on-year. Over 60 percent of those came from Thailand and Indonesia.

The surge in imports from Southeast Asian countries is expected to continue when the import tariff on cars is abolished at the start of 2018 under the ASEAN Trade in Goods Agreement.
https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...nam-s-top-car-supplier-in-august-3643095.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fadine

I am running a Suzuki Ertiga 2016, made in Indonexia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China Photovoltaic Industry Association established in Vietnam*
Xinhua, October 18, 2017

HANOI, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Photovoltaic (PV) Industry Association was set up here on Tuesday, the first Chinese trade association established by the China Chamber of Commerce in Vietnam aimed at boosting economic and trade cooperation between the two countries.

Addressing the association's launching ceremony, Hu Suojin, commercial counselor of the Chinese Embassy, said the association could play an active role in improving the quality and level of economic and trade cooperation between China and Vietnam, and provide a positive guide for Chinese PV firms to invest and operate in Vietnam.

*The growth of Chinese PV companies in Vietnam in recent years has helped the Vietnam society better understand PV industry, especially in the country's southern region, which houses many solar power stations using "Made in China" equipment designated for rural families*, the newly-elected chairman of the Association Yang Yongzhi told Xinhua.

The association will enable Chinese enterprises to bring China's PV industry with more than 10 years of experience to Vietnam, helping its PV application market develop more robustly and people enjoy the benefit of solar power, said Yang, who is the CEO of Vinasolar, a large photovoltaic company in Vietnam's northern Bac Giang province.

He added that more competitive photovoltaic companies will come to Vietnam to enhance economic cooperation and understanding between the two countries in the future.

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-10/18/content_41748279.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> *China Photovoltaic Industry Association established in Vietnam*
> Xinhua, October 18, 2017
> 
> HANOI, Oct. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Photovoltaic (PV) Industry Association was set up here on Tuesday, the first Chinese trade association established by the China Chamber of Commerce in Vietnam aimed at boosting economic and trade cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> Addressing the association's launching ceremony, Hu Suojin, commercial counselor of the Chinese Embassy, said the association could play an active role in improving the quality and level of economic and trade cooperation between China and Vietnam, and provide a positive guide for Chinese PV firms to invest and operate in Vietnam.
> 
> *The growth of Chinese PV companies in Vietnam in recent years has helped the Vietnam society better understand PV industry, especially in the country's southern region, which houses many solar power stations using "Made in China" equipment designated for rural families*, the newly-elected chairman of the Association Yang Yongzhi told Xinhua.
> 
> The association will enable Chinese enterprises to bring China's PV industry with more than 10 years of experience to Vietnam, helping its PV application market develop more robustly and people enjoy the benefit of solar power, said Yang, who is the CEO of Vinasolar, a large photovoltaic company in Vietnam's northern Bac Giang province.
> 
> He added that more competitive photovoltaic companies will come to Vietnam to enhance economic cooperation and understanding between the two countries in the future.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-10/18/content_41748279.htm


Stronger VN also mean East Asia becoming stronger. We can support CN in retaking TW if CN truly wanna help our economy. When CN can take back TW, then PLAN will have more blue water for military exercise and kick US out of SK, JP. Thats the win-win deal wt VN and thats also what chairman Mao wanted when supporting VN against France, US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Viva_Viet said:


> Stronger VN also mean East Asia becoming stronger. We can support CN in retaking TW if CN truly wanna help our economy. When CN can take back TW, then PLAN will have more blue water for military exercise and kick US out of SK, JP. Thats the win-win deal wt VN and thats also what chairman Mao wanted when supporting VN against France, US.



That's a win-win proposal, my friend, although I would like the Taiwan question to be solved peacefully. 

But I agree that stronger Vietnam means stronger East Asia, because Vietnam is a significant member of East Asian community. China and Vietnam have thousands years of common history (bitter and sweet), hence, the two country's prospects cannot really be separated entirely. 

***

*CPC national congress to advance China's modernization: Senior Vietnamese party member*
Xinhua, October 18, 2017

The 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC) is of great significance as its success will contribute to China's modernization under the banner of socialism with Chinese characteristics, said a senior member of the Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV).

The congress, China's most significant political event in five years, opened Wednesday in Beijing. It came at the decisive stage in building a moderately prosperous society in all respects and a critical moment as socialism with Chinese characteristics has entered a new era.

Thus it has a historic significance to the CPC and the Chinese people, Hoang Binh Quan, head of the Commission for External Relations of the CPV Central Committee, told Xinhua in an interview on Tuesday.

Quan spoke highly of Chinese President Xi Jinping's leadership of the CPC, saying that *he "has led the Chinese people to gain many important achievements in socio-economic development, and has heightened China's role and status in the international area."*

"We sincerely wish the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China a success," said the CPV dignitary.

Led by the CPC, China will make bigger achievements in transforming itself into a modern, wealthy, democratic, civilized and harmonious socialist country, he said.

*Relations between Vietnam and China will be more vigorous after the congress, he said, noting that ties between the two parties have grown stronger and gained many significant achievements.*

High-level contacts between the two parties and the two countries have defined the framework of the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries, Quan said.

With the strategic vision and determination of the leaders of the two parties and the two countries, he added, the traditional friendship and comprehensive cooperation between Vietnam and China will continue to develop soundly in the future.

He noted that the two parties have established exchange and cooperation mechanisms among their departments, and exchanges at the municipal and provincial levels are also broadening the scope of their cooperation.

*In addition, the CPV and the CPC have always enjoyed close coordination in international forums regarding political parties, he said.*

"The ties between the two parties are a unique feature of the Vietnam-China relations *due to similarities in the political systems of the two countries*," Quan said.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/19th_cpc_congress/2017-10/18/content_41754141.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> Stronger VN also mean East Asia becoming stronger. We can support CN in retaking TW if CN truly wanna help our economy. When CN can take back TW, then PLAN will have more blue water for military exercise and kick US out of SK, JP. Thats the win-win deal wt VN and thats also what chairman Mao wanted when supporting VN against France, US.


VN government just introduces huge benefits for those who construct solar plants. There is a news in the media, private companies have put plans on the table to construct 14,000 MW solar plants hence the reason why the Chinese establish a lobby platform in VN. Chinese want to tap a gold mine. No, VN does not support CN in retaking TW.

Should be completed by year end: 462m tall landmark 81 tower. They can install solar cells on the building fascade.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> VN government just introduces huge benefits for those who construct solar plants. There is a news in the media, private companies have put plans on the table to construct 14,000 MW solar plants hence the reason why the Chinese establish a lobby platform in VN. Chinese want to tap a gold mine. No, VN does not support CN in retaking TW.
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 432263


VN will support CN in retaking TW cos chairman Mao support VN to defeat France,US. You should know that after 1975, VN also wanted to support N.Korea to liberate SK from US's occupation cos NK helped VN in VN war but NK leader refused.

TW,SK, SIng etc are just US's vassal states used to weaken Asian's power, there r no reason for them to live so long on Earth.



TaiShang said:


> That's a win-win proposal, my friend, although I would like the Taiwan question to be solved peacefully.
> 
> But I agree that stronger Vietnam means stronger East Asia, because Vietnam is a significant member of East Asian community. China and Vietnam have thousands years of common history (bitter and sweet), hence, the two country's prospects cannot really be separated entirely.
> 
> ***
> 
> *CPC national congress to advance China's modernization: Senior Vietnamese party member*
> Xinhua, October 18, 2017
> 
> The 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC) is of great significance as its success will contribute to China's modernization under the banner of socialism with Chinese characteristics, said a senior member of the Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV).
> 
> The congress, China's most significant political event in five years, opened Wednesday in Beijing. It came at the decisive stage in building a moderately prosperous society in all respects and a critical moment as socialism with Chinese characteristics has entered a new era.
> 
> Thus it has a historic significance to the CPC and the Chinese people, Hoang Binh Quan, head of the Commission for External Relations of the CPV Central Committee, told Xinhua in an interview on Tuesday.
> 
> Quan spoke highly of Chinese President Xi Jinping's leadership of the CPC, saying that *he "has led the Chinese people to gain many important achievements in socio-economic development, and has heightened China's role and status in the international area."*
> 
> "We sincerely wish the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China a success," said the CPV dignitary.
> 
> Led by the CPC, China will make bigger achievements in transforming itself into a modern, wealthy, democratic, civilized and harmonious socialist country, he said.
> 
> *Relations between Vietnam and China will be more vigorous after the congress, he said, noting that ties between the two parties have grown stronger and gained many significant achievements.*
> 
> High-level contacts between the two parties and the two countries have defined the framework of the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries, Quan said.
> 
> With the strategic vision and determination of the leaders of the two parties and the two countries, he added, the traditional friendship and comprehensive cooperation between Vietnam and China will continue to develop soundly in the future.
> 
> He noted that the two parties have established exchange and cooperation mechanisms among their departments, and exchanges at the municipal and provincial levels are also broadening the scope of their cooperation.
> 
> *In addition, the CPV and the CPC have always enjoyed close coordination in international forums regarding political parties, he said.*
> 
> "The ties between the two parties are a unique feature of the Vietnam-China relations *due to similarities in the political systems of the two countries*," Quan said.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/19th_cpc_congress/2017-10/18/content_41754141.htm


CN can not solve TW's problem peacefully cos US will never give up TW if she is not defeated in battle like in VN war, Syria war.

And if CN can not retake TW soon, then CN will collapse like Soviet union before TW bcs of your aging and economic problem (CN economy still falling)


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> VN will support CN in retaking TW cos chairman Mao support VN to defeat France,US. You should know that after 1975, VN also wanted to support N.Korea to liberate SK from US's occupation cos NK helped VN in VN war but NK leader refused.
> 
> TW,SK, SIng etc are just US's vassal states used to weaken Asian's power, there r no reason for them to live so long on Earth.
> 
> 
> CN can not solve TW's problem peacefully cos US will never give up TW if she is not defeated in battle like in VN war, Syria war.
> 
> And if CN can not retake TW soon, then CN will collapse like Soviet union before TW bcs of your aging and economic problem (CN economy still falling)


bro it is better you talk on VN instead on other countries, hoping they will become slaves or they will fall. How about you talk on your business? How much is a pho now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Saigon metro under construction


----------



## Viet

First true VN made cars are coming in September 2019: Vinfast SUV and Sedan models


----------



## TaiShang

*Foreign indirect investment in Vietnam surges in 9 months*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-18 




HANOI, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam lured some 4.2 billion U.S. dollars in foreign indirect investment in the first nine months of 2017, *up 64 percent on-year*, the country's General Statistics Office said on Wednesday.

Of the money, 660 million U.S. dollars was poured into Vietnam's stock market.

In the nine-month period, Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S. dollars, while seeing 878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/18/c_136689451.htm

***

What is the breakdown of investment over the past 9 months by country/economic region?


----------



## Viet

TaiShang said:


> *Foreign indirect investment in Vietnam surges in 9 months*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANOI, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam lured some 4.2 billion U.S. dollars in foreign indirect investment in the first nine months of 2017, *up 64 percent on-year*, the country's General Statistics Office said on Wednesday.
> 
> Of the money, 660 million U.S. dollars was poured into Vietnam's stock market.
> 
> In the nine-month period, Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S. dollars, while seeing 878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/18/c_136689451.htm
> 
> ***
> 
> What is the breakdown of investment over the past 9 months by country/economic region?


inaccurate figure in the xinhua article. actually it is $25.48b in the first 9 months, estimated $30b for the whole year. I will post the figure for China if it becomes available.

top 3 investors: South Korea $6.31 billion, Japan $5.91 billion, Singapore with $4.14 billion

top 2 regions receiving investment money: Saigon, Thanh Hóa

the most promising picture is the rising number of new established domestic enterprises: 94,000 new companies with total registered capital of more than $40 billion in the first 9 months.

on average 10,000 new companies are established every month.

http://vietnamnews.vn/economy/394540/fdi-grows-34-from-last-year.html#5QOTbLvFMztEtLbC.97


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> *Foreign indirect investment in Vietnam surges in 9 months*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANOI, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam lured some 4.2 billion U.S. dollars in foreign indirect investment in the first nine months of 2017, *up 64 percent on-year*, the country's General Statistics Office said on Wednesday.
> 
> Of the money, 660 million U.S. dollars was poured into Vietnam's stock market.
> 
> In the nine-month period, Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S. dollars, while seeing 878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/18/c_136689451.htm
> 
> ***
> 
> What is the breakdown of investment over the past 9 months by country/economic region?


We may sell more state owned companies to foreigners, so they wanna buy more stock from VN state owned companies


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> inaccurate figure in the xinhua article. actually it is $25.48b in the first 9 months, estimated $30b for the whole year. I will post the figure for China if it becomes available.
> 
> top 3 investors: South Korea $6.31 billion, Japan $5.91 billion, Singapore with $4.14 billion
> 
> top 2 regions receiving investment money: Saigon, Thanh Hóa
> 
> the most promising picture is the rising number of new established domestic enterprises: 94,000 new companies with total registered capital of more than $40 billion in the first 9 months.
> 
> on average 10,000 new companies are established every month.
> 
> http://vietnamnews.vn/economy/394540/fdi-grows-34-from-last-year.html#5QOTbLvFMztEtLbC.97



Obviously the two used different sets of standards to calculate FDI:

_Of the sum, *$14.56 billion came from 1,844 new projects*, up 30.4 per cent year-on-year, according to the latest report from the Ministry of Planning and Investment’s Foreign Investment Agency.

*Another $6.75 billion was added to 878 existing projects,* 28.3 per cent higher than the same period last year.

*The remainder of the FDI, worth $4.16 billion, came from 3,742 deals made by foreign investors to contribute capital to businesses and to buy shares of Vietnamese businesses,* jumping 64 per cent compared with last year’s corresponding period.
_
http://vietnamnews.vn/economy/394540/fdi-grows-34-from-last-year.html#5QOTbLvFMztEtLbC.97

In the nine-month period, *Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S*. dollars, while seeing *878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars,* according to the Foreign Investment Agency.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/18/c_136689451.htm



Viva_Viet said:


> We may sell more state owned companies to foreigners, so they wanna buy more stock from VN state owned companies



Better keep the SOEs publicly-owned. Instead of selling them away to foreign investors (privatization), restructure them let them run a private business while still caring more for public interests rather than private interests.


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> Better keep the SOEs publicly-owned. Instead of selling them away to foreign investors (privatization), restructure them let them run a private business while still caring more for public interests rather than private interests.


We need money. Soviet collapsed, CN stop supporting, so we have no choice.

Restructuring also need money, bro. Its just like our family is poor, but we have so many kids...and we have to let the others to raise some of them.


----------



## DarkMoon198

TaiShang said:


> *Foreign indirect investment in Vietnam surges in 9 months*
> 
> 
> 
> HANOI, Oct. 18 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam lured some 4.2 billion U.S. dollars in foreign indirect investment in the first nine months of 2017, *up 64 percent on-year*, the country's General Statistics Office said on Wednesday.
> 
> Of the money, 660 million U.S. dollars was poured into Vietnam's stock market.
> 
> In the nine-month period, Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S. dollars, while seeing 878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars, according to the Foreign Investment Agency.
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> What is the breakdown of investment over the past 9 months by country/economic region?



According to the data from FIA (Foreign investment agency). Data post on website is only available till April, I think they will publish the rest at the end of the year. Till April this year, China rank third ( $800 million), behind South Korea and Singapore, followed by Taiwan, Japan Hong Kong, BVI, USA, Thailand. China investment in first 3 month almost 2/3 of Chinese investment in 2015.

Or you can read from Taiwanese news:



> *Taiwan Vietnam’s fourth largest foreign investor*
> *Vietnam is among the six targeted countries to be included in the first phase of the government's "New Southbound Policy"*
> *By Wendy Lee, Taiwan News, Staff writer*
> 
> *TAIPEI (Taiwan News) - According to the latest statistics published by Vietnam’s General Statistics Office, Taiwan’s investors stand as the fourth largest source of foreign capital in Vietnam, trailing only behind South Korea, Singapore, and China.*
> 
> *In the first quarter of this year, Vietnam attracted over US$7.71 billion in Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), a 77.6 percent increase from the same period last year, with most of the investment focused on processing and manufacturing sector and real estate sector, registering US$6.54 billion and US$343.69 million in foreign investment, respectively.*
> 
> *As many as 71 countries invested in the Southeast Asian country in the first three months of 2017, according to the statistics, with South Korea ranked first in terms of foreign investment capital at US$3.71 billion, accounting for 48.6% of the total FDI.*
> 
> *Singapore and China came in second and third at US$910.8 million and US$823 million, respectively, whereas Taiwan registered $644.18 million worth of FDI to come in fourth.*
> 
> *Under Taiwan’s “New Southbound Policy,” which seeks to forge closer trade and economic ties with countries in South and Southeast Asia, Vietnam is seen as one of the most important nations for Taiwan and is among the six targeted countries to be included in the first phase of the policy, along with the Philippines, Indonesia, India, Thailand, and Malaysia.*




But from this Vietnamese newspaper, till August 2017, after CABC meeting in Beijing discuss about trade between two countries provinces, China investment rank fourth till August with register FDI of 1.27 billion in 176 projects.
Article is here but in vietnamese, sorry I can't post link cause not enough messages


> *Việt Nam - Điểm đến quan trọng của nhà đầu tư Trung Quốc*
> 
> 
> *Hai bên cần tăng cường hợp tác ngành nghề sản xuất, lấy đó làm động lực để nâng cấp kết cấu thương mại và đầu tư.
> Chiều 18/9, tại Bắc Kinh, Trung Quốc, Hội đồng thương mại Trung Quốc – ASEAN (CABC) đã phối hợp với Đoàn đại biểu tỉnh Tuyên Quang, Đại sứ quán và Thương vụ Việt Nam tại Trung Quốc tổ chức buổi Tọa đàm xúc tiến thương mại và đầu tư Trung Quốc - Việt Nam.
> 
> Tại buổi tọa đàm, hai bên đã trao đổi và đánh giá tích cực những thành quả về hợp tác thương mại đầu tư giữa Việt Nam và Trung Quốc trong thời gian qua.
> 
> Về thương mại song phương, tính tới hết 8 tháng đầu năm 2017, thương mại hai chiều Việt Nam - Trung Quốc đạt 71,9 tỷ USD, tăng 20,1%, trong đó Trung Quốc xuất khẩu sang Việt Nam đạt 44,2 tỷ USD, Việt Nam xuất khẩu sang Trung Quốc đạt 27,6 tỷ USD với mức tăng trưởng lần lượt 16,8% và 25,8%. Ngoài ra, Trung Quốc cũng trở thành nhà đầu tư nước ngoài lớn thứ 4 tại Việt Nam với số vốn đăng ký 1,27 tỷ USD tại 176 dự án.
> *
> 
> *
> Ông Nguyễn Văn Sơn – Chủ tịch HĐND tỉnh, Trưởng đoàn Đoàn đại biểu Tỉnh Tuyên Quang.
> 
> Hai bên cho rằng, nếu tính cả các nguồn vốn thông qua các thị trường trung chuyển như Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong (Trung Quốc). . . thì số vốn đầu tư của Trung Quốc tại Việt Nam còn lớn hơn nhiều. Việt Nam hiện đã trở thành điểm đến quan trọng của các nhà đầu tư Trung Quốc trong khu vực.
> 
> Ông Hứa Ninh Ninh, Chủ tịch Hội đồng thương mại Trung Quốc – ASEAN cho rằng, những yếu tố tương đồng về mô hình, thể chế và tư duy giữa Trung Quốc và Việt Nam đã giúp hai bên có sự hợp tác mạnh mẽ về kinh tế thương mại trong thời gian qua.
> 
> Việt Nam với ưu thế về nguồn lao động dồi dào, chính sách ưu đãi thu hút đầu tư cùng với sự tiện lợi về giao thông là điểm đến lý tưởng cho các nhà đầu tư Trung Quốc, và hiện Trung Quốc là đối tác thương mại lớn nhất của Việt Nam, còn Việt Nam là đối tác thương mại lớn nhất của Trung Quốc trong các nước ASEAN.
> 
> Nhằm đẩy mạnh hợp tác thương mại giữa hai nước, Ông Hứa Ninh Ninh cho rằng, hai bên cần tăng cường hợp tác ngành nghề sản xuất, lấy đó làm động lực để nâng cấp kết cấu thương mại và đầu tư.
> 
> Ông Nguyễn Văn Sơn – Chủ tịch HĐND tỉnh, Trưởng đoàn Đoàn đại biểu Tỉnh Tuyên Quang đánh giá cao những kết quả mà hai bên đạt được trong thời gian quan. Nhấn mạnh, những chuyến thăm cấp nhà nước của lãnh đạo cao cấp giữa hai Đảng, Nhà nước với những thỏa thuận hợp tác giữa hai nước trên mọi lĩnh vực, đã tạo thêm cơ hội và động lực thúc đẩy mạnh mẽ hợp tác kinh tế, văn hóa giữa hai nước Việt Nam - Trung Quốc.
> 
> Về hợp tác giữa tỉnh Tuyên Quang với các địa phương và doanh nghiệp của Trung Quốc, ông Nguyễn Văn Sơn cho rằng, tại Tuyên Quang, đã có những dự án đầu tư trực tiếp của doanh nghiệp Trung Quốc, có những dự án lớn mà nhà thầu thi công là doanh nghiệp Trung Quốc, sử dụng thiết bị và công nghệ của Trung Quốc.
> 
> Tuy nhiên, không gian nhu cầu, tiềm năng hợp tác giữa Tuyên Quang với các đối tác, nhà đầu tư của Trung Quốc vẫn còn rất nhiều cơ hội chưa được khai thác, nhiều việc cần và có thể làm để mở rộng, nâng cao hơn nữa hiệu quả hợp tác vì sự phát triển của mỗi bên.
> 
> “Tuyên Quang rất mong muốn được đón nhiều doanh nghiệp Trung Quốc đến tìm hiểu đầu tư tại Tuyên Quang. Tỉnh cam kết tạo mọi điều kiện thuận lợi cho các nhà đầu tư Trung Quốc đến tìm hiểu, tìm cơ hội hợp tác đầu tư”, ông Sơn nhấn mạnh.
> 
> Tại buổi tọa đàm, Đoàn đại biểu Tỉnh Tuyên Quang cũng trao đổi với CABC danh mục 15 dự án trọng điểm mời gọi đầu tư của Tỉnh trong thời gian tới./.
> 
> PV/VOV-Bắc Kinh
> *




For total investment at the end of 2016:
1) S.Korea : $48.6 billion
2) Japan : $39.8 billion
3) Singapore: $38 billion
4) Taiwan : $31.7 billion
5) BVI : $20 billion
6) Hong Kong: $16.6 billion
7) Malaysia : $13.9 billion
8) USA. : $10.9 billion
9) China : $10.7 billion
10) Thailand : $9 billion[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

TaiShang said:


> Obviously the two used different sets of standards to calculate FDI:
> 
> _Of the sum, *$14.56 billion came from 1,844 new projects*, up 30.4 per cent year-on-year, according to the latest report from the Ministry of Planning and Investment’s Foreign Investment Agency.
> 
> *Another $6.75 billion was added to 878 existing projects,* 28.3 per cent higher than the same period last year.
> 
> *The remainder of the FDI, worth $4.16 billion, came from 3,742 deals made by foreign investors to contribute capital to businesses and to buy shares of Vietnamese businesses,* jumping 64 per cent compared with last year’s corresponding period.
> _
> http://vietnamnews.vn/economy/394540/fdi-grows-34-from-last-year.html#5QOTbLvFMztEtLbC.97
> 
> In the nine-month period, *Vietnam licensed 1,844 foreign direct investment projects with total registered capital of 14.6 billion U.S*. dollars, while seeing *878 operational projects increase capital by nearly 6.8 billion U.S. dollars,* according to the Foreign Investment Agency.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-10/18/c_136689451.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Better keep the SOEs publicly-owned. Instead of selling them away to foreign investors (privatization), restructure them let them run a private business while still caring more for public interests rather than private interests.


Vietnam is a country in transition, probably is in the stage what China was 20 years ago. Many SoEs make losses the government no longer wants to bear. Chinese do better in economy, both private and state companies.

Made in China trains for Hanoi Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> Vietnam is a country in transition, probably is in the stage what China was 20 years ago. Many SoEs make losses the government no longer wants to bear. Chinese do better in economy, both private and state companies.



Still, selling out hard-established public companies is only short-term solution. Reforming them would be better, in my opinion. Besides, SOEs are supposed to lose money because it is, after all, for public goods. Even in Taiwan, rail industry (HSR, mostly because Japanese tech and trying to patch together various foreign systems) and post office keep losing money. But we still need them and keep them as such.

***

*China-Vietnam border trade zone opens*
Xinhua, October 23, 2017

NANNING, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- A new China-Vietnam cross-border trade zone in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region has opened, local authorities said Monday.

*The Longbang-Tra Linh trade zone in the border city of Jingxi covers an area of 50,000 square meters and involves investment of 60 billion yuan (9 billion U.S. dollars).*

Construction began in 2013 and trial operation in September this year.

*Residents living within 20 kilometers of the border will be able to exchange commodities at the trade zone and enjoy a duty-free policy if spending less than 8,000 yuan per day.*

Compared with other China-Vietnam trade zones,* Longbang-Tra Linh will offer a better customs clearance, said Tran Dai Nghia, chairman of Vietnam VCI Logistics Joint Stock Company.*

China is a huge market and *exports from Vietnam will reach Chinese consumers faster through the trade zone*, according to the company.

The trade zone will *create about 100,000 jobs and help lift 350,000 people out of poverty in the border area.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2017-10/23/content_41779880.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

TaiShang said:


> Still, selling out hard-established public companies is only short-term solution. Reforming them would be better, in my opinion. Besides, SOEs are supposed to lose money because it is, after all, for public goods. Even in Taiwan, rail industry (HSR, mostly because Japanese tech and trying to patch together various foreign systems) and post office keep losing money. But we still need them and keep them as such.
> 
> ***
> 
> *China-Vietnam border trade zone opens*
> Xinhua, October 23, 2017
> 
> NANNING, Oct. 23 (Xinhua) -- A new China-Vietnam cross-border trade zone in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region has opened, local authorities said Monday.
> 
> *The Longbang-Tra Linh trade zone in the border city of Jingxi covers an area of 50,000 square meters and involves investment of 60 billion yuan (9 billion U.S. dollars).*
> 
> Construction began in 2013 and trial operation in September this year.
> 
> *Residents living within 20 kilometers of the border will be able to exchange commodities at the trade zone and enjoy a duty-free policy if spending less than 8,000 yuan per day.*
> 
> Compared with other China-Vietnam trade zones,* Longbang-Tra Linh will offer a better customs clearance, said Tran Dai Nghia, chairman of Vietnam VCI Logistics Joint Stock Company.*
> 
> China is a huge market and *exports from Vietnam will reach Chinese consumers faster through the trade zone*, according to the company.
> 
> The trade zone will *create about 100,000 jobs and help lift 350,000 people out of poverty in the border area.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2017-10/23/content_41779880.htm*


The problem is VN has no money to bail out companies for eternity. China has money. Taiwan has money. Vietnam hasn’t.

Such free trade zones are great stuff. The kimchi people oh I mean the Koreans want to increase trades with VN to $100 billion a year by 2020. it would be embarrassing if the bar sets lower than $150 billion for CN/VN trades.


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> The problem is VN has no money to bail out companies for eternity. China has money. Taiwan has money. Vietnam hasn’t.



It does not always mean splashing money and bailing out, like the US did with private companies in 2008-9. It means reforming their management, injecting some sort of market rationality in their actions, and forcing them to become more competitive by holding the management accountable.

China did this with energy industry in the early 2000s. In the end, after you sell them out, this is what the private interests would do, in the best case scenario. But, usually, what they do is to adopt cost-saving measures, which would mean firing workers and increasing workload on those who remain. In the worst case scenario, they just get the SOE very cheap and then sell the land, machinery, etc. to recover the money and make some profit, then just lock down the business, firing thousands.

That's a recipe for social instability. I guess Latin America, under the Washington-led structural reforms, went through this hell in the 80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

TaiShang said:


> It does not always mean splashing money and bailing out, like the US did with private companies in 2008-9. It means reforming their management, injecting some sort of market rationality in their actions, and forcing them to become more competitive by holding the management accountable.
> 
> China did this with energy industry in the early 2000s. In the end, after you sell them out, this is what the private interests would do, in the best case scenario. But, usually, what they do is to adopt cost-saving measures, which would mean firing workers and increasing workload on those who remain. In the worst case scenario, they just get the SOE very cheap and then sell the land, machinery, etc. to recover the money and make some profit, then just lock down the business, firing thousands.
> 
> That's a recipe for social instability. I guess Latin America, under the Washington-led structural reforms, went through this hell in the 80s.


VN is not CN, even the political system is different despite socialism in name. While Xi Jinping holds the absolute power in his hand: chief of the party, government and army, the power is shared between three different men in VN. Vietnamese people fear a regime of tyranny if one man decides the fate of the nation.

A Durtete in VN is unimaginable. Vietnam is ruled by collectives.

What I am saying is if a method works in China should not mean it will work in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> It does not always mean splashing money and bailing out, like the US did with private companies in 2008-9. It means reforming their management, injecting some sort of market rationality in their actions, and forcing them to become more competitive by holding the management accountable.
> 
> China did this with energy industry in the early 2000s. In the end, after you sell them out, this is what the private interests would do, in the best case scenario. But, usually, what they do is to adopt cost-saving measures, which would mean firing workers and increasing workload on those who remain. In the worst case scenario, they just get the SOE very cheap and then sell the land, machinery, etc. to recover the money and make some profit, then just lock down the business, firing thousands.
> 
> That's a recipe for social instability. I guess Latin America, under the Washington-led structural reforms, went through this hell in the 80s.


What @Viet said is correct abt VN's communist system. SOE is just like a place where the elite collect more power. When a leader can own more SOE then he will has more power and others in Politburo can not control him leading to the imbalance in sharing power.

To solve the problem, we let friendly countries like JP,SK, Sing to get some power share by selling some SOE to them. So, VN will get some money and keep the balancing in power sharing system while friendly countries also can make benefit in VN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Viva_Viet said:


> What @Viet said is correct abt VN's communist system. SOE is just like a place where the elite collect more power. When a leader can own more SOE then he will has more power and others in Politburo can not control him leading to the imbalance in sharing power.
> 
> To solve the problem, we let friendly countries like JP,SK, Sing to get some power share by selling some SOE to them. So, VN will get some money and keep the balancing in power sharing system while friendly countries also can make benefit in VN.



I see. Despite similar systems, Vietnam appears to lack similar checks on performance to ensure meritocracy. 

It will likely be an uphill battle for the VCP as Vietnam economy continues to grow and perhaps catch a two-three decades long boom cycle, lime China did from the 90s onwards. 

Reforms and continuous meritocratic checks are important in this stage because a lot of wealth and power will be generated. 

I do hope the VCP will come out of it stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> I see. Despite similar systems, Vietnam appears to lack similar checks on performance to ensure meritocracy.
> 
> It will likely be an uphill battle for the VCP as Vietnam economy continues to grow and perhaps catch a two-three decades long boom cycle, lime China did from the 90s onwards.
> 
> Reforms and continuous meritocratic checks are important in this stage because a lot of wealth and power will be generated.
> 
> I do hope the VCP will come out of it stronger.


Meritocracy is very close to dictatorship, maybe Nazi also said that Hitler built a Meritocracy system. So, we will try to avoid Meritocracy.

I also do hope that MR.Xi can win in the battle of retaking TW before CN facing wt bigger problem from economic crisis and aging problem, but I think that CN is not strong enough to fight against US-JP , so once day, CN will have to ask for support from VN.


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> Meritocracy is very close to dictatorship, maybe Nazi also said that Hitler built a Meritocracy system. So, we will try to avoid Meritocracy.
> 
> I also do hope that MR.Xi can win in the battle of retaking TW before CN facing wt bigger problem from economic crisis and aging problem, but I think that CN is not strong enough to fight against US-JP , so once day, CN will have to ask for support from VN.


bro TW is internal Chinese business we won’t interfere, least supporting CN in the conflict. Considering we see Taiwan as “true China” holding the banner of Chinese civilization, if anything we should support Taiwan instead.

@TaiShang
@Martian2

Taiwan is welcome in Vietnam!

Today’s news

Vincom Retails successful IPO, raising $709 million, valuing the new company $3.4 billion.

Hundreds of other companies will follow suit.

Here is the chance of the century for smart Taiwanese businesses to make money.

https://www.reuters.com/article/vin...-6-after-raising-709-mln-in-ipo-idUSL4N1N22AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Viet said:


> bro TW is internal Chinese business we won’t interfere, least supporting CN in the conflict. Considering we see Taiwan as “true China” holding the banner of Chinese civilization, if anything we should support Taiwan instead.
> 
> @TaiShang
> @Martian2
> 
> Taiwan is welcome in Vietnam!
> 
> Today’s news
> 
> Vincom Retails successful IPO, raising $709 million, valuing the new company $3.4 billion.
> 
> Hundreds of other companies will follow suit.
> 
> Here is the chance of the century for smart Taiwanese businesses to make money.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/vin...-6-after-raising-709-mln-in-ipo-idUSL4N1N22AD
> 
> View attachment 433595
> View attachment 433596



Taiwan businessmen are known to be quite ruthless -- toward people and the environment. My tiny island has contributed a lot to the list of tainted food, from milk to pearl (for bubble tea) and, of course, oil.

You would like to have more Mainland investment, rather than Taiwan.

As for supporting Taiwan or Mainland, I would advise against supporting Taiwan for anything more than doing business because it would be your country to get caught in the middle and suffer terribly.

The banner of Chinese civilization cannot be held by its small integral part, the banner is shared by the entire Greater China even if we witness different levels of development and local differences such as food. But, in general, you cannot distinguish Taiwan food from Fuzhou or Fujian food. 

So, better be smart than dead, when it comes to One China, which, of course, VCP knows and recognizes. 

Let's not delve into divisive politics, otherwise, each nation has fault lines that can be exploited. And, I believe, when it comes to exploitation, China's capabilities would surpass that of Vietnam. But, of course, China recognizes and supports a unified Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> bro TW is internal Chinese business we won’t interfere, least supporting CN in the conflict. Considering we see Taiwan as “true China” holding the banner of Chinese civilization, if anything we should support Taiwan instead.
> 
> @TaiShang
> @Martian2
> 
> Taiwan is welcome in Vietnam!
> 
> Today’s news
> 
> Vincom Retails successful IPO, raising $709 million, valuing the new company $3.4 billion.
> 
> Hundreds of other companies will follow suit.
> 
> Here is the chance of the century for smart Taiwanese businesses to make money.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/vin...-6-after-raising-709-mln-in-ipo-idUSL4N1N22AD
> 
> View attachment 433595
> View attachment 433596


I bet that CN will never be strong enough to fight against US-JP in TW conflict. Thats could be the reason why chairman Mao helped VN to defeat France-US cos he thought once day, CN will ask support from VN to kick US out of TW and we have to return the favor ....otherwhile, if US attack VN again, then No one will come to help us.

We dislike Deng, but never forget Mao's support. We r not ungrateful ppl, bro.


----------



## Viet

TaiShang said:


> Taiwan businessmen are known to be quite ruthless -- toward people and the environment. My tiny island has contributed a lot to the list of tainted food, from milk to pearl (for bubble tea) and, of course, oil.
> 
> You would like to have more Mainland investment, rather than Taiwan.
> 
> As for supporting Taiwan or Mainland, I would advise against supporting Taiwan for anything more than doing business because it would be your country to get caught in the middle and suffer terribly.
> 
> The banner of Chinese civilization cannot be held by its small integral part, the banner is shared by the entire Greater China even if we witness different levels of development and local differences such as food. But, in general, you cannot distinguish Taiwan food from Fuzhou or Fujian food.
> 
> So, better be smart than dead, when it comes to One China, which, of course, VCP knows and recognizes.
> 
> Let's not delve into divisive politics, otherwise, each nation has fault lines that can be exploited. And, I believe, when it comes to exploitation, China's capabilities would surpass that of Vietnam. But, of course, China recognizes and supports a unified Vietnam.


No worry we aren’t stupid to support TW. Good if both VN and CN do more in business. The new LG Vietnam factory will produce 100,000 camera for iPhone per day. I guess all products will be delivered to China for final assembly of iPhones.

https://www.digit.in/mobile-phones/...-manufacture-iphone-camera-modules-37798.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viva_Viet said:


> What @Viet said is correct abt VN's communist system. SOE is just like a place where the elite collect more power. When a leader can own more SOE then he will has more power and others in Politburo can not control him leading to the imbalance in sharing power.
> 
> To solve the problem, we let friendly countries like JP,SK, Sing to get some power share by selling some SOE to them. So, VN will get some money and keep the balancing in power sharing system while friendly countries also can make benefit in VN.



The Vietcong lacks the competence to manage their SOE, and to sell it instead of fixing it, the gap of wealth inequality will become even larger.

CPC is very successful to rejuvenate their SOE, and without the backup of the SOE, China wouldn't come out with so many powerful private enterprises such as Huawei/Tencent/Alibaba/Baidu/Xiaomi/JD etc.

When your SOE and private enterprises are thriving at the same time, and your economy is also blooming, then you are talking about a successful economic reform.

I bet that the Vietcong is too afraid to sell the SOE, since this move will only enrich the pro-West oligarch class, and they will be further emboldened to overthrow the Vietcong. Since there are many traitors in your party who have already become the oligarch class want to overthrow the entire communistic system in order to whitewash their illegal wealth.

In the end, the Vietcong will still beg their big brother from China to bail them out, since the management skill between these two parties is like the difference between a PHD student and an elementary student.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Vietcong lacks the competence to manage their SOE, and to sell it instead of fixing it, the gap of wealth inequality will become even larger.
> 
> CPC is very successful to rejuvenate their SOE, and without the backup of the SOE, China wouldn't come out with so many powerful private enterprises such as Huawei/Tencent/Alibaba/Baidu/Xiaomi/JD etc.
> 
> When your SOE and private enterprises are thriving at the same time, and your economy is also blooming, then you are talking about a successful economic reform.
> 
> I bet that the Vietcong is too afraid to sell the SOE, since this move will only enrich the pro-West oligarch class, and they will be further emboldened to overthrow the Vietcong. Since there are many traitors in your party who have already become the oligarch class want to overthrow the entire communistic system in order to whitewash their illegal wealth.
> 
> In the end, the Vietcong will still beg their big brother from China to bail them out, since the management skill between these two parties is like the difference between a PHD student and an elementary student.


Hi tiger, long time no see, where have you been lately?

first, "Vietcong" no longer exists and a banned term on defence.pk, so pls don´t use it bro.

second, hell no, VN is not too afraid in selling the SOE, the wave of sales has begun. but no worry, critical companies such as defence, in operating sea and airports are not up to grab.

last, I am not sure, if Chinese government will bail out Vietnam if there is a crisis. what do you think?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> Hi tiger, long time no see, where have you been lately?
> 
> first, "Vietcong" no longer exists and a banned term on defence.pk, so pls don´t use it bro.
> 
> second, hell no, VN is not too afraid in selling the SOE, the wave of sales has begun. but no worry, critical companies such as defence, in operating sea and airports are not up to grab.
> 
> last, I am not sure, if Chinese government will bail out Vietnam if there is a crisis. what do you think?



VCP is always asking CCP to bail it out, just like they did in 2008.

VCP won't sell it SOE, because it will further enrich the oligarch class and embolden them to overthrow the entire communistic system.

They will only sell 49% of each SOE's share at max.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> VCP is always asking CCP to bail it out, just like they did in 2008.
> 
> VCP won't sell it SOE, because it will further enrich the oligarch class and embolden them to overthrow the entire communistic system.
> 
> They will only sell 49% of each SOE's share at max.


How abt 2008, I don't know these incidents you said, Can you enlighten me, are you sure VCP required from CPC?


----------



## Viva_Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Vietcong lacks the competence to manage their SOE, and to sell it instead of fixing it, the gap of wealth inequality will become even larger.
> 
> CPC is very successful to rejuvenate their SOE, and without the backup of the SOE, China wouldn't come out with so many powerful private enterprises such as Huawei/Tencent/Alibaba/Baidu/Xiaomi/JD etc.
> 
> When your SOE and private enterprises are thriving at the same time, and your economy is also blooming, then you are talking about a successful economic reform.
> 
> I bet that the Vietcong is too afraid to sell the SOE, since this move will only enrich the pro-West oligarch class, and they will be further emboldened to overthrow the Vietcong. Since there are many traitors in your party who have already become the oligarch class want to overthrow the entire communistic system in order to whitewash their illegal wealth.
> 
> In the end, the Vietcong will still beg their big brother from China to bail them out, since the management skill between these two parties is like the difference between a PHD student and an elementary student.



CN economic growth is just based on exporting. US market cant afford to buy lots of CN products now, so CN economy also get worse, no sight of recovery now. Huawei/ Xiaomi etc will go broke if US buy Samsung, LG, Sony stuffs etc instead.

CN also has a very serious of over producing problem now while VN is just over producing fish, shrimp and thats not a big problem for us .


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viva_Viet said:


> CN economic growth is just based on exporting. US market cant afford to buy lots of CN products now, so CN economy also get worse, no sight of recovery now. Huawei/ Xiaomi etc will go broke if US buy Samsung, LG, Sony stuffs etc instead.
> 
> CN also has a very serious of over producing problem now while VN is just over producing fish, shrimp and thats not a big problem for us .



Only China's private enterprises relying on export, but China's economic backbone is based on the SOE.

Also, most China's export products to the US in fact belongs to the US brands like the iPhone.

If the US is trying to hurt China's export, they will also hurt their own multinationals.

That's why Trump is still hesitating to wage a tariff war against China. Otherwise, the lobbying power of the US multinationals will simply rip him apart.



xiao qi said:


> How abt 2008, I don't know these incidents you said, Can you enlighten me, are you sure VCP required from CPC?



Your then premier has come to China for rescue.

http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/wjdt_665385/wshd_665389/t519571.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Viva_Viet said:


> *CN economic growth is just based on exporting.* US market cant afford to buy lots of CN products now, so CN economy also get worse, no sight of recovery now. Huawei/ Xiaomi etc will go broke if US buy Samsung, LG, Sony stuffs etc instead.
> 
> CN also has a very serious of over producing problem now while VN is just over producing fish, shrimp and thats not a big problem for us .



My friend, you need serious update on your data-set.

China relies less on export as percentage of its GDP than most other countries, and even less on the US market. 

I guess China has mostly passed the export dependency stage, which is key to ensure break-through from middle income trap.

China, unlike Japan and South Korea, does not enjoy the protective and favorable geopolitical and economic umbrella. And it does not need one. It has to generate its own consumption market. It is not by chance that we created shopping frenzies such as 11. 11.

Belt and Road is also for the purpose of creating a trade ecosystem independent from the US across the Eurasian landmass.

Vietnam needs to avoid export dependency after its value-added grows into a valuable unit. Right now, sure, you need to export anything possible. But, eventually, you need to rely on domestic market otherwise it is geopolitically risky. Others like the US can easily blackmail you.

This is why the BRI is also important for Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viva_Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Only China's private enterprises relying on export, but China's economic backbone is based on the SOE.
> 
> Also, most China's export products to the US in fact belongs to the US brands like the iPhone.
> 
> If the US is trying to hurt China's export, they will also hurt their own multinationals.
> 
> That's why Trump is still hesitating to wage a tariff war against China. Otherwise, the lobbying power of the US multinationals will simply rip him apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Your then premier has come to China for rescue.
> 
> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/wjdt_665385/wshd_665389/t519571.shtml


As I know, some big CN SOEs are in serious profit loss (CN petroleum loss,China Railway Group -- over $700 billion in debt. ). U guys just trying to survive now



TaiShang said:


> My friend, you need serious update on your data-set.
> 
> China relies less on export as percentage of its GDP than most other countries, and even less on the US market.
> 
> I guess China has mostly passed the export dependency stage, which is key to ensure break-through from middle income trap.
> 
> China, unlike Japan and South Korea, does not enjoy the protective and favorable geopolitical and economic umbrella. And it does not need one. It has to generate its own consumption market. It is not by chance that we created shopping frenzies such as 11. 11.
> 
> Belt and Road is also for the purpose of creating a trade ecosystem independent from the US across the Eurasian landmass.
> 
> Vietnam needs to avoid export dependency after its value-added grows into a valuable unit. Right now, sure, you need to export anything possible. But, eventually, you need to rely on domestic market otherwise it is geopolitically risky. Others like the US can easily blackmail you.
> 
> This is why the BRI is also important for Vietnam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 434418


See, Cn can not export, so your economy is falling now and u have to keep devaluating your currency while VN economy is growing up robustly thanks to everyone eat fish, shimp, wearing shoes/ shirt, Samsung phone from VN 

Your currency value keep falling showing that your economy is worsening, you should prepare for the worst, dont be so optimistic


----------



## TaiShang

Viva_Viet said:


> As I know, some big CN SOEs are in serious profit loss (CN petroleum loss,China Railway Group -- over $700 billion in debt. ). U guys just trying to survive now
> 
> 
> See, Cn can not export, so your economy is falling now and u have to keep devaluating your currency while VN economy is growing up robustly thanks to everyone eat fish, shimp, wearing shoes/ shirt, Samsung phone from VN
> 
> Your currency value keep falling showing that your economy is worsening, you should prepare for the worst, dont be so optimistic



My friend, the decline is in share as percentage of GDP, not in absolute. In absolute terms, China's exports have been growing. But, the share of exports in GDP is declining because other sectors of economy such as domestic consumption now have greater weight.



Viva_Viet said:


> As I know, some big CN SOEs are in serious profit loss (CN petroleum loss,China Railway Group -- over $700 billion in debt. ). U guys just trying to survive now



SOEs are meant to make "loss". Taiwan Rail is also in serious loss. But, the indirect benefits (positive externalities) that are not counted as profit actually way surpass the loss on paper.

In the end, it is debt to public which is making more money each year (and government's tax revenue is growing, now nearing to 2 trillion USD in the Mainland).

I do not think Vietnam will ever get rid of the SOEs. That just does not make sense from the point of a developing socialist country.

And what is your comment on the share of exports in Vietnam's GDP? Do you find it alarming? I, personally think, this is a natural progress, although, as we see from the chart I shared, exports have never accounted for a high 90% in China's economy - the highest percentage point was at around 40%. Yet, people still make a lot of stories on China's export dependency (especially dependency on the US market).

They will never like us communists, my friend. Damned if you do, damned if you do not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> My friend, the decline is in share as percentage of GDP, not in absolute. In absolute terms, China's exports have been growing. But, the share of exports in GDP is declining because other sectors of economy such as domestic consumption now have greater weight.


Okay, CN economy may getting better, but if CN wanna become powerful and great and strong enough to take back TW, then it never happen cos US-JP still far smarter than you in controlling TW. If CN wage war to retake TW alone, then your economy will collapse. Same problem in SCS (east sea), trying war will make CN economy collapse,too cos PLAN need lots of money for modernizing .

So, if you wanna keep living on desert and accept losing TW for good just for keep your economy in stable, then, thats your ppl choice . unlike VN, we will not accept to lose any big islands to the enemies.


> SOEs are meant to make "loss". Taiwan Rail is also in serious loss. But, the indirect benefits (positive externalities) that are not counted as profit actually way surpass the loss on paper.
> 
> In the end, it is debt to public which is making more money each year (and government's tax revenue is growing, now nearing to 2 trillion USD in the Mainland).
> 
> I do not think Vietnam will ever get rid of the SOEs. That just does not make sense from the point of a developing socialist country.
> 
> And what is your comment on the share of exports in Vietnam's GDP? Do you find it alarming? I, personally think, this is a natural progress, although, as we see from the chart I shared, exports have never accounted for a high 90% in China's economy - the highest percentage point was at around 40%. Yet, people still make a lot of stories on China's export dependency (especially dependency on the US market).
> 
> They will never like us communists, my friend. Damned if you do, damned if you do not.


Just like @Viet said " critical companies such as defence, in operating sea and airports are not up to grab" we only sell SOE in rail way, milk, beer etc to share the benefit wt some friendly countries


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viva_Viet said:


> As I know, some big CN SOEs are in serious profit loss (CN petroleum loss,China Railway Group -- over $700 billion in debt. ). U guys just trying to survive now



Nope, it is on contrary, China's SOE is becoming stronger than ever, the liability is going down, and even the US doesn't understand why.

http://www.chinabankingnews.com/2017/10/27/state-owned-enterprise-profits-47-6-january-september/



Viva_Viet said:


> Just like @Viet said " critical companies such as defence, in operating sea and airports are not up to grab" we only sell SOE in rail way, milk, beer etc to share the benefit wt some friendly countries



The railway is critical and strategic.

Even Britain as a frontrunner of the capitalistic countries, they are now getting regretted for privatizing their railway systems and cursing Margeret Thatcher as an old hag for destroying their public transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> VCP is always asking CCP to bail it out, just like they did in 2008.
> 
> VCP won't sell it SOE, because it will further enrich the oligarch class and embolden them to overthrow the entire communistic system.
> 
> They will only sell 49% of each SOE's share at max.


I´m afraid you come too late. VN government has decided to keep only 100 major state companies and sells the rest. China is welcome to buy some. some chinese dream to control VN economy, don´t they?

anyway, why hang on those SOE? VN generates 10,000 private companies a month, some 100 SOEs don´t matter any. VN is a country in transition. we must move on. Ah a stat: VN makes some progrress in Ease of doing business, rank 68, still far behind top countries, but coming close to Thailand and Malaysia. I hope we catch them up in a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> I´m afraid you come too late. VN government has decided to keep only 100 major state companies and sells the rest. China is welcome to buy some. some chinese dream to control VN economy, don´t they?
> 
> anyway, why hang on those SOE? VN generates 10,000 private companies a month, some 100 SOEs don´t matter any. VN is a country in transition. we must move on. Ah a stat: VN makes some progrress in Ease of doing business, rank 68, still far behind top countries, but coming close to Thailand and Malaysia. I hope we catch them up in a few years.



Vietnam is about to repeat China's mistake in the 1980s

Deng Xiaoping made a serious mistake for trusting the westernization in all political spectrum, and his successor was much more clever and pragmatic than him for not repeating the same mistake.

Many VCP elites have misinterpreted China's economic reform, they believe that Deng was the only holy grail for China's success. In fact, it is clearly not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xiao qi

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Only China's private enterprises relying on export, but China's economic backbone is based on the SOE.
> 
> Also, most China's export products to the US in fact belongs to the US brands like the iPhone.
> 
> If the US is trying to hurt China's export, they will also hurt their own multinationals.
> 
> That's why Trump is still hesitating to wage a tariff war against China. Otherwise, the lobbying power of the US multinationals will simply rip him apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Your then premier has come to China for rescue.
> 
> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/wjdt_665385/wshd_665389/t519571.shtml


Rescue for what when Vietnamese economy condition in 2008 is not bad. Your link you mentioned also is a normal visit between two countries. And Dung is a pro-Western leader.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xiao qi said:


> Rescue for what when Vietnamese economy condition in 2008 is not bad. Your link you mentioned also is a normal visit between two countries. And Dung is a pro-Western leader.



Most Vietnamese premiers were from the south, so they are pro-US as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

xiao qi said:


> Rescue for what when Vietnamese economy condition in 2008 is not bad. Your link you mentioned also is a normal visit between two countries. And Dung is a pro-Western leader.


The Chinese will be the last ones on earth Vietnam will ask for assistance. they will demand our lands as compensation otherwise.

Anyway a news. Vietnam Hoa Sen steel opens a new 1.5 million ton steel production line. Together with Formosa steel Vietnam adds 3 million ton steel by end of the year. It is still a long way of installing 100 million ton steel capacity.






https://www.metalbulletin.com/Artic...shake-up-of-Southeast-Asian-steel-market.html


----------



## xiao qi

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most Vietnamese premiers were from the south, so they are pro-US as usual.


I don't think Dung went to China to require for the assistant. Dung is a Vietnamese leader who against China and pro-US. Under his period, Vietnam changes the view toward US, at least He tried to make Vietnam less depend on China( so strange if he came to China to do something like you said) and turned blue light for the Vietnam media when talking about China. Any Vietnamese leader could come to China to required for the assistant but Dung is not. 


Viet said:


> The Chinese will be the last ones on earth Vietnam will ask for assistance. they will demand our lands as compensation otherwise.
> 
> Anyway a news. Vietnam Hoa Sen steel opens a new 1.5 million ton steel production line. Together with Formosa steel Vietnam adds 3 million ton steel by end of the year. It is still a long way of installing 100 million ton steel capacity.
> 
> View attachment 434619
> 
> 
> https://www.metalbulletin.com/Artic...shake-up-of-Southeast-Asian-steel-market.html


During Vietnam War, I'm not strange when Vietnamese came to China to ask for assistance. Because they are similar in communist theory and one of the important partner who supports Vietnam war. But now, although China is 1st Vietnamese trade counterpart, Vietnamese leader is so careful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xiao qi said:


> I don't think Dung went to China to require for the assistant. Dung is a Vietnamese leader who against China and pro-US. Under his period, Vietnam changes the view toward US, at least He tried to make Vietnam less depend on China( so strange if he came to China to do something like you said) and turned blue light for the Vietnam media when talking about China. Any Vietnamese leader could come to China to required for the assistant but Dung is not.



Of course, there is a power struggle between different factions within the VCP.

The faction of the general secretary is generally preferred China's development model, while the president is neutral, and the premier always favors the US model.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Of course, there is a power struggle between different factions within the VCP.
> 
> The faction of the general secretary is generally preferred China's development model, while the president is neutral, and the premier always favors the US model.


In VN the power is shared between three man or women usually coming from three parts of the country north, center and south. The premier is usually from the south because the southerner manage the economy better.



xiao qi said:


> I don't think Dung went to China to require for the assistant. Dung is a Vietnamese leader who against China and pro-US. Under his period, Vietnam changes the view toward US, at least He tried to make Vietnam less depend on China( so strange if he came to China to do something like you said) and turned blue light for the Vietnam media when talking about China. Any Vietnamese leader could come to China to required for the assistant but Dung is not.
> 
> During Vietnam War, I'm not strange when Vietnamese came to China to ask for assistance. Because they are similar in communist theory and one of the important partner who supports Vietnam war. But now, although China is 1st Vietnamese trade counterpart, Vietnamese leader is so careful


Cooperation yes, surrendering no. It is pointless to talk on philosophy, China is great while the US is bad or vice versa.

Seriously I think we should pay more attention to developing tourism industry. Look at countries as Spain, Singapore, HK, Japan or Thailand. That will create more jobs more income than planting rice. APEC in Da Nang is the chance that probably comes in a century.


----------



## AViet

Deleted


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> In VN the power is shared between three man or women usually coming from three parts of the country north, center and south. The premier is usually from the south because the southerner manage the economy better.



The southern premier needs to be politically monitored by the northern general secretary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The southern premier needs to be politically monitored by the northern general secretary.


You don’t understand VN. 

We have a system of „division of Powers”, „check and balance“ in place, that functions similar to western democracy. Yes the premier leads the government but basically he just follows the key policies set by the party chief or party central committee that acts as Senat in the western democracy. The body that controls the government activities is the parliament. 

The politburo functions as National Security.

The army has a General in the government representing as defense minister. However the army is controlled by a civilian, the state president.

That stands in contrast to China with a man that controls the party, the government and the army.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> You don’t understand VN.
> 
> We have a system of „division of Powers”, „check and balance“ in place, that functions similar to western democracy. Yes the premier leads the government but basically he just follows the key policies set by the party chief or party central committee that acts as Senat in the western democracy. The body that controls the government activities is the parliament.
> 
> The politburo functions as National Security.
> 
> The army has a General in the government representing as defense minister. However the army is controlled by a civilian, the state president.
> 
> That stands in contrast to China with a man that controls the party, the government and the army.



China during Hu Jintao's era also used this method, but the corruption had become rampant instead, and the gap of wealth inequality had also become bigger.

The authoritarian policy is not always bad, and it is extremely efficient in certain period, while the western democracy cannot cure everything, especially to solve the problems for the eastern countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viva_Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China during Hu Jintao's era also used this method, but the corruption had become rampant instead, and the gap of wealth inequality had also become bigger.
> 
> The authoritarian policy is not always bad, and it is extremely efficient in certain period, while the western democracy cannot cure everything, especially to solve the problems for the eastern countries.


As old Cnese said: " if we want success, we need to gain 3 conditions : Heaven time, advantage location and people support.

Democracy or communist only help us to gain people support. CN has unimportant location while VN has a crucial location,so the sharing power policy is suitable for VN now it help VN communist party gain ppl support.

So, u can not use CN to compare with VN cos VN has advantage in location while CN has not (from VN, u can control the whole ASEAN region plus South of CN plus SCS(east sea) ) thanks to the restless fighting against the enemies of our fore-father . What u can control from CN location ?? Yeah, nothing but your own barren land only.


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnam, China vow to join hands to realize common prosperity*

Xinhua, November 5, 2017

​

General Secretary of the Communist Party of Vietnam Central Committee Nguyen Phu Trong(R) meets with visiting Foreign Minister Wang Yi, in Hanoi, Vietnam, Nov 3, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]


Vietnam and China have pledged *to seize the opportunities brought about by China's Belt and Road Initiative to achieve common development and common prosperity.*

The pledge came when General Secretary of the Communist Party of Vietnam Central Committee Nguyen Phu Trong and Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc met with visiting Foreign Minister Wang Yi separately.

In his meeting with the Chinese foreign minister on Friday, Nguyen Phu Trong congratulated Xi Jinping on his re-election as the general secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and the elevation of the Xi Jinping Thought on Socialism with Chinese Characteristics for a New Era into the party's guiding principles.

Nguyen Phu Trong said *his country will learn from China's successful experiences to further push forward the development of its own socialist cause.*

He said the forthcoming visit by President Xi Jinping to Vietnam shows that China attaches great importance to the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries and Vietnam is willing to work with China to further deepen cooperation between the two sides in all fields.

For his part, Wang Yi said Chinese President Xi Jinping, while meeting with Hoang Binh Quan, special envoy of General Secretary of the Communist Party of Vietnam Central Committee Nguyen Phu Trong days ago, noted that remaining true to the original aspiration and keeping the mission firmly in mind also apply to the development of China-Vietnam relations, both sides shroud view the China-Vietnam relations from a higher vantage point and a deeper level and firmly promote the building of a community of shared future.

The two countries should elevate the bilateral ties to a new high and open a new chapter for the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries by building a community of shared future, Wang said.




Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc(R) meets with visiting Foreign Minister Wang Yi, in Hanoi, Vietnam, Nov 3, 2017.[Photo/Xinhua]


Also on Friday, Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc met with the Chinese foreign minister. The prime minister said *Vietnam and China are both socialist countries and Vietnam is willing to unswervingly stride forward along the socialist road with China.*

He said to further consolidate the traditional and friendly ties and deepen cooperation in all sectors between the two sides are in the interest of both peoples and no forces can undermine the development of bilateral ties.

Wang said China's Belt and Road Initiative creates important opportunities for China and Vietnam to carry out pragmatic cooperation, which will accelerate the achievement of common development and common prosperity between the two sides.

In his meeting with the Chinese foreign minister on Thursday, Vietnamese Deputy Prime Minister and Foreign Minister Pham Binh Minh said Xi's forthcoming visit to Vietnam will become a new milestone in the communication history of the two parties and the two countries.

Pham Binh Minh said Vietnam values the friendly ties with China and will work with China to ensure Xi's visit a successful one.

Wang said Xi's forthcoming visit to Vietnam is the most important political agenda in the bilateral ties this year.

The Chinese foreign minister hoped that the visit will determine the development direction of the relations between the two parties and the two countries.

http://www.china.org.cn/world/2017-11/05/content_41848619_2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

TaiShang said:


> *Vietnam, China vow to join hands to realize common prosperity*
> 
> Xinhua, November 5, 2017
> 
> Nguyen Phu Trong said *his country will learn from China's successful experiences to further push forward the development of its own socialist cause.*​


Mr.Trong also means that: Let Cn go first, if CN got success, we will learn, if she failed, we will be able to avoid same mistake


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China during Hu Jintao's era also used this method, but the corruption had become rampant instead, and the gap of wealth inequality had also become bigger.
> 
> The authoritarian policy is not always bad, and it is extremely efficient in certain period, while the western democracy cannot cure everything, especially to solve the problems for the eastern countries.


I don´t say VN model is good and CN model is bad or vice versa, just stating we have different political systems.


----------



## Viet

*New car maker to hit the road running*
Update: November, 05/2017 - 09:00





VinFast CEO James B. DeLuca
Viet Nam News

The launch of production plans for the first-ever made-in-Việt Nam cars has ignited hopes of a big boost for the domestic auto and auto parts industries. Việt Nam News reporter Mai Hương spoke with VinFast CEO James B. DeLuca about the company’s market vision.

_*What does your company’s advent portend for Việt Nam’s auto industry?*_

The domestic automobile market is growing strongly with a double-digit rate from now to 2020, reaching total sales of about 450,000 to 500,000 vehicles, with expectations to reach 800,000 to 900,000 vehicles by 2025. With VinFast’s entry, we believe that domestic automobile market will experience even stronger growth.

_*There are high hopes for the first ever made-in-Việt Nam car. Please tell us about VinFast’s production plans.*_

As planned, VinFast will launch its first Sedan and SUV in September 2019, targeting sales of 100,000 vehicles in the first year of operation and 500,000 units by 2025. With the guidelines of adapting to new and environmental friendly technologies, VinFast will apply the most modern technologies in the world to production, ensuring strict compliance with Euro 5 and Euro 6.0 emission standards; at the same time, we will maximize the use of green energy in our production process at the factory.

To accomplish these objectives, we have been building a team of highly experienced professionals in automobile manufacturing. In addition, VinFast has also cooperated with world leading corporations such as Boston Consulting Group, Bosch and Siemens in the project planning process, for equipment and component supply, and digital-based plant operations.

VinFast is also co-operating the German Chamber of Industry and Commerce in Việt Nam to set up a leading training center for mechatronics and industrial mechanics in the Southeast Asia, following the German Dual System (Learn & Practice) standards so as to prepare high-qualified engineers to work in the factory, ensure proficiency in operation of modern production lines as well as the ability to receive technology transfers from partners.

With careful and systematic preparation, I am very enthusiastic and look forward to launching the first two sedans and SUV models of VinFast.
















Taking shape: vinfast car models of Ital Design


_*There is speculation that VinFast is targeting high-end cars. Why not the lower market segment to meet broader consumption demand?*_

By applying the most advanced technologies, VinFast will manufacture vehicles of international quality at reasonable prices for domestic market, ensuring that the majority of Vietnamese people can own a car.

_*It is also said that designs of key components will be purchased from leading European and American designers. What parts and components will Vietnamese companies produce for VinFast?*_

VinFast will always endeavor to build close relationships with domestic partners and suppliers, aiming at gradually achieving a localization rate of 60 per cent. Our plan is to prioritize the purchase of “made-in-Việt Nam” parts that meet technical criteria set by VinFast, and assist other domestic suppliers in further accelerating the production of automotive parts using the most modern technology. In particular, VinFast will reserve 30 per cent of the area for suppliers at the VinFast Automobile Manufacturing Complex in Đình Vũ-Cát Hải Economic Zone in Hải Phòng City. We have held many meetings and discussions on this topic recently.

_*VinFast has said it aims to become the leading automobile manufacturer in Southeast Asia. What will make your products stand out from others?*_

Our products will be manufactured in compliance with international standards, from car body to motors, mechanical systems, technologies, and interior decoration. We have a clear direction to create a series of safe, high-quality, luxurious and premium cars that meet consumers’ tastes. All production stages will be directly operated by leading manufacturing experts and technologies. So, we believe that our products will compete well with other products of similar type in the world.*VNS*


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba to support Vietnamese SMEs, help create employment*
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/7 

Alibaba Group Holding said it will help nurture the e-commerce market in Vietnam to create jobs for young people in the country.

*Alibaba Chairman and founder Jack Ma Yun told a forum in Hanoi*, Vietnam's capital, on Monday that Alibaba will help Vietnam create an ecosystem to assist local small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), which is Alibaba's "strategy and vision," according to a press release the company sent to the Global Times on Tuesday.

*Alibaba will help young people in Vietnam start businesses and find jobs through e-commerce, Ma told the forum.*

Alibaba aims to ensure every SME in every country can use the Internet to achieve sales, payments and deliveries around the world.

Ma told more than 3,000 Vietnamese college students the same day at a meeting in Hanoi that "about 54 percent of the people in Vietnam have smartphones, but many of them use their phones to play online games. *You should start to play the best online game - doing business online,*" said the press release.

*Vietnam has 94 million people and 54 percent use the Internet, but only 4 million people shop online and more than 90 percent of transactions are made in cash, the document said.*

Ma noted that Vietnam has not built up credit card, mobile payment and logistics systems, but these are opportunities for young people.

Ma said that Vietnam is expected to focus initially on the establishment of e-commerce infrastructure and support the growth of the sector. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1074019.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China to provide emergency aid to typhoon-hit Vietnam*
Xinhua, November 10, 2017

BEIJING, Nov. 10 (Xinhua) -- China has offered to help the Vietnamese government with its rescue efforts and relief work after Typhoon Damrey brought huge losses to the country, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Friday.

The Chinese government has initiated an emergency humanitarian aid mechanism and will provide emergency materials as soon as possible, according to an online MOC statement, which did not give further details.

Typhoon Damrey made landfall in southern and central regions of Vietnam on Saturday, triggering mudslides and flooding.

Damrey has claimed 106 lives, left 25 people missing and injured 197 others in Vietnam, the country's Central Steering Committee for Natural Disaster Prevention and Control said Friday morning.

It has also destroyed over 2,000 houses, damaged nearly 120,000 others, sank 1,231 cargo and fishing ships and boats, and killed more than 43,300 poultry and cattle, according to the committee.

The Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation Leaders' Week opened Sunday in the central Vietnam city of Da Nang. 

http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2017-11/10/content_41873158.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Commentary: China, Vietnam set to boost trade ties*
Xinhua, November 11, 2017

by Xinhua Writer Shi Xiaomeng

BEIJING, Nov. 11 (Xinhua) -- China and Vietnam, two neighbors who share a long tradition of friendship, should strive to further enhance win-win cooperation and herald a new chapter for bilateral ties.

Chinese President Xi Jinping is attending the 25th Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) Economic Leaders' Meeting in Vietnam's central port city of Da Nang. After the two-day meeting which started on Friday, Xi is scheduled to pay a state visit to the country.

The visit, which comes on the heels of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China (CPC), will surely strengthen the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries.

Currently, China and Vietnam are both following a path of reform and development.

*While China is heading towards its ambitious goals of building a moderately prosperous society in all respects by 2020 and building a great modern socialist country that is prosperous, strong and democratic, Vietnam is aiming to build a strong, democratic and civilized modern industrialized nation.*

The two countries therefore need to work together to deepen cooperation and manage differences to create the right conditions for their mutual development.

Reviewing the gains in China-Vietnam ties, one important indicator worth noticing is how bilateral trade has been on the rise. *The total trade value between the two countries is expected to reach 100 billion U.S. dollars by the year's end.*

Statistics show that China has been Vietnam's biggest trading partner for 13 consecutive years, while Vietnam is China's largest trading partner in Southeast Asia.

*Chinese investment in Vietnam, meanwhile, is also increasing rapidly. In the first quarter of 2017, Chinese investment in Vietnam has reached 823.6 million dollars, becoming the third largest foreign direct investor of the country.*

In fact, China and Vietnam are natural partners with *complementary economies.* To illustrate, Vietnam is in great need of infrastructure development, while China have abundant resources in infrastructure construction, including capital, technology, personnel and experience to share.

Since 2015, the two countries have made tangible progress on the strategic alignment of their development initiatives -- *China's Belt and Road Initiative and Vietnam's "Two Corridors and One Economic Circle"* plan.

Major achievements have been in transportation, electricity, manufacturing and construction of industrial parks between the two.

Looking ahead, China and Vietnam could take advantage of the two initiatives and unleash potential for greater cooperation in infrastructure, trade and production capacity.

Doing so will bring real benefits to the two peoples and help maintain economic growth momentum in the Asia-Pacific region and the global economy. Enditem

http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-11/11/content_41876888.htm

@TenLua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnam targets economic growth of 6.5-6.7 pct in 2018*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-11-10 13:12:49|Editor: Lifang




HANOI, Nov. 10 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam has targeted a growth of 6.5-6.7 percent in its gross domestic product (GDP) next year, according to a resolution on socioeconomic development plan for 2018 passed by the country's top legislature on Friday.

*Vietnam is determined to post GDP growth of 6.7 percent in 2017, up from 6.21 percent in 2016, and 6.68 percent in 2015.*

The country has eyed export turnover increase of 7-8 percent, a trade deficit of below 3 percent of the total export turnover; and total investment for social development representing 33-34 percent of the GDP next year, according to the resolution adopted by Vietnam's National Assembly at its ongoing fourth session in Hanoi.

Other targets set for next year include *the poor households rate declining by 1-3 percent, the unemployment rate dropping to below 4 percent, the trained worker ratio accounting for 58-60 percent of the workforce, 85.2 percent of the population being covered by health insurance, and the forest coverage surging to 41.6 percent.*

To this end, Vietnam will maintain macro-economic stability, facilitate establishment of new enterprises, restructure agriculture, further develop the domestic processing and manufacturing sectors, ensure sufficient allocation of cultivated land for ethnic minority groups, promote sales of domestic goods, reform education and training, and intensify anti-corruption campaigns.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/10/c_136742196.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

4 Live
*Trump Touts Benefits of Trade with Vietnam*
Last Updated: November 12, 2017 1:37 AM

Steve Herman






U.S. President Donald Trump and Vietnam's President Tran Dai Quang leave a news conference at the Presidential Palace in Hanoi, Vietnam, Nov. 12, 2017


HANOI, VIETNAM — 
U.S. President Donald Trump says he is seeking two-way trade with Vietnam that will benefit both countries.

After meeting in Hanoi Sunday with Vietnamese President Tran Dai Quang, Trump told a joint press conference, “For trade to work, all countries must play by the rules. I am encouraged that Vietnam has recently become the fastest growing export market to the United States. Mr. President, I applaud your efforts to implement economic reforms and increase Vietnam’s trade and investment in all directions. The United States is enthusiastic about reforms that promote economic prosperity for all Vietnamese citizens.”

He added, “We just had a great discussion about American goods and services coming into Vietnam. Two-way street. I am confident that American energy, agriculture, financial services, aviation, digital commerce, and defense products are able to meet all of your many commercial needs. And, in fact, not only meet them but what we do is better than anybody else.”





President Donald Trump and Vietnamese President Tran Dai Quang pose for photographers at the Presidential Palace, Nov. 12, 2017, in Hanoi, Vietnam. Trump is on a five country trip through Asia traveling to Japan, South Korea, China, Vietnam and the Philippines.


Speaking through a translator, Quang described his meeting with Trump as fruitful, saying, “The president’s state visit to Vietnam marks a milestone in Vietnam-U.S. relations, creating strong momentum for the substantive, effective, and stable development of the bilateral, comprehensive partnership.”

*North Korea*

The two men also discussed North Korea and the South China Sea.

Trump repeated his warning that North Korea represents a major threat to peace and stability in the region.

“As I said in my speech to the Republic of Korea’s national assembly, all responsible nations must act now to ensure that North Korea’s rogue regime stops threatening the world with unthinkable loss of life. Safety and security are goals that we can progress, not provocation. I mean, we have been provoked, the world has been provoked. We don’t want that. We want stability not chaos and we want peace, not war.”

In a Tweet earlier Sunday, Trump hit back at North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, who had again called him a dotard, a term that describes an elderly person who is losing his mental abilities.

On Twitter, Trump, who has frequently called Kim “Little Rocket Man,” said:


When asked if it was possible for the two of them to ever be friends, Trump told the press conference, “I think anything’s a possibility. Strange things happen in life. That might be a strange thing to happen but, it’s certainly a possibility. If that did happen it would be a good thing, I can tell you, for North Korea. But, it would also be a good thing for lots of other places and it would be good for the world. So, uh ... certainly it is something that could happen. I don’t know that it will. But, it would be very very nice if it did.”

During his bilateral meeting with Quang, Trump also offered his services as a mediator for the South China Sea dispute. When asked about the offer at the press conference, Quang would only say Vietnam seeks a peaceful resolution to the issue through negotiations and in line with international law.





Vietnam 's Communist Party Secretary General Nguyen Phu Trong and U.S. President Donald Trump hold a bilateral meeting at Communist Party Headquarters in Hanoi, Vietnam, Nov. 12, 2017.


President Trump is also holding closed door meetings in Hanoi with Nguyen Phu Trong, secretary general of the Communist Party, and Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc of Vietnam. He left Sunday for the Philippines to attend ASEAN meetings with other regional leaders.

*APEC*

Before his arrival in Hanoi, Trump was in the central Vietnamese city of Danang, where he attended the annual Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation summit.

En route to Hanoi aboard Air Force One, Trump reiterated to reporters traveling with him that he discussed with APEC leaders agreements that have resulted in trade imbalances he says are disadvantageous to the U.S.

“It’s disgraceful. And I don’t blame any of those countries. I blame the people we had representing us who didn’t know what they were doing because they should have never let that happen.”

At the close of the APEC meeting, the 21 member nations issued a statement expressing support for free trade and closer regional ties, without any mention of Trump’s “America First” doctrine.

*WATCH: Leaders of US and China Offer Asia Business Leaders Divergent Paths*

*Leaders of US and China Offer Asia Business Leaders Divergent Paths*
0:02:53


*China*

On Friday, Trump and his Chinese counterpart, President Xi Jinping, offered starkly contrasting views of the direction for trade in Asia in separate speeches to regional business leaders.

Trump told the APEC CEO Summit that he is willing to make bilateral trade agreements with any country in the Indo-Pacific region, but he firmly rejected multinational deals such as the 12-nation Trans-Pacific Partnership, which was quickly abandoned in the first days of his administration.

“I will make bilateral trade agreements with any Indo-Pacific nation that wants to be our partner and that will abide by the principles of fair and reciprocal trade,” Trump said. “What we will no longer do is enter into large agreements that tie our hands, surrender our sovereignty, and make meaningful enforcement practically impossible.”

The U.S. president said that in the past when his country “lowered market barriers, other countries didn’t open their markets to us.”

From now on, however, Trump warned the United States will, “expect that our partners will faithfully follow the rules. We expect that markets will be open to an equal degree on both sides and that private investment, not government planners, will direct investment.”

But making that happen is something that is easier said than done.

China has already shown that it has no intention of playing by the rules, said Fraser Howie, co-author of the book _Red Capitalism: The Fragile Financial Foundation of China’s Extraordinary Rise_.

“China has been in WTO terms simply much sharper and smarter than the Americans,” Howie said. “While the Americans went in with good faith thinking the Chinese would change and whatever, the Chinese never had any intention of changing.”

President Xi, whose country’s rise has been driven by large-scale government-planning, immediately followed Trump on the stage in Danang.

Xi embraced the multilateral concept, in particular calling for support for a Free Trade Area of the Asia-Pacific (FTAAP), which would harmonize regional and bilateral economic pacts.

China was left out of the TPP, which had been led by the United States and Japan, and was meant in great part as a bulwark against China’s strategic ambitions.

Xi also termed globalization an irreversible trend, but said the world must work to make it more balanced and inclusive.

The speeches came just hours after Trump left China where he and Xi met several times on Wednesday and Thursday.







*Steve Herman*


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnamese cross-border workers ride China’s economic boom*
(Xinhua) 08:25, November 15, 2017






*Several Vietnamese vendors from the Vietnamese city of Mong Cai, just across the China-Vietnam border, sell goods in Dongxing, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region during the National Day holiday. Photo: IC*

It is the busiest time of the year at Nguyen Thien Kam Wan's goods store in Dongxing, a Chinese border city in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

Ahead of Singles' Day, China's annual shopping bonanza, the Vietnamese businesswoman had been shipping Vietnamese specialties to Chinese buyers, who placed orders for more than 2,000 bags of dried jackfruit alone.

*"It [Singles' Day] is larger than our sales in a normal month," she said.*

For many years, Nguyen Thien Kam Wan has crossed the border from the Vietnamese city of Mong Cai to Dongxing every morning, before returning home to Vietnam after the working day is over.

She received less than $100 a day when running the business in 2003, but now, her daily revenue surpasses $500, partly thanks to the Chinese e-commerce platform Taobao, which she and her Chinese friend have used since 2014.

"Back in 2003, I didn't see many Vietnamese businesspeople like me, and I always finished work early. But now, customs has extended the closure time to 7 pm," she said.

*Growing capital*

In the 1990s, China began allowing border residents to conduct small-scale cross-border businesses, attracting Vietnamese residents to Dongxing, which is just across the border from Mong Cai.

In 2012, the Dongxing government allowed Vietnamese residents to open stores in the city, fueling another surge in the number of workers crossing the border.

*According to government data, there are now 1,886 Vietnamese stores operating in China, with registered capital of more than 28 million yuan ($4.3 million).*

*Furthermore, as of March 2016, there were 10,000 cross-border workers filling a variety of jobs in Dongxing, according to official statistics.*

Business between China and Vietnam is booming, with bilateral trade hittig $100 billion in 2016, which has led to an increasing number of Vietnamese workers coming to work in the city during the day.

China's miraculous economic growth since the country's opening up and reform in the late 1970s has benefited its neighbors, including Vietnam, especially in border trade, according to Phung Thi Hue from the Institute of Chinese Studies at the Vietnam Academy of Social Sciences.

In addition to traditional trade in goods, some border residents of the two countries have seized opportunities in China's booming e-commerce sector, said the senior researcher.

Figures from data provider Syntun show that China's major e-commerce sites recorded nearly 254 billion yuan (about $38 billion) in sales over 24 hours during this year's Singles' Day on November 11, the name of which derives from the date 11/11 as it resembles four "bare sticks," a term used in China to refer to single people.

*Factory opportunities*

Besides commuters, an increasing number of Vietnamese workers have been stationed in factories in Guangxi's border cities such as Pingxiang as well as Dongxing.

Dongxing began implementing a pilot scheme in 2015 allowing eight local factories to hire about 1,000 Vietnamese employees for a single stay of up to six months. Now, more than 4,000 Vietnamese workers are hired by nearly 20 factories in the city as the scheme expanded. Pingxiang began its pilot scheme in early 2017.

As a beneficiary of the pilot, Hoang Chunyan works at Dongxing Yicheng Food Development Company, earning at least 2,000 yuan a month, higher than a similar job would offer in her hometown.

The company, with more than 300 Vietnamese workers in the peak season, provides employees with accident insurance, giving its machine workers peace of mind.

Vietnamese employees help relieve the shortage of blue-collar workers in border areas, according to Jiang Liansheng, head of Guangxi's commerce department.

"China's Belt and RoadInitiative will bring closer cooperation between the two countries and border trade will be more prosperous," Phung Thi Hue said.

"Therefore, more and more Vietnamese people are expected to seek jobs in China."

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/1115/c90000-9292710.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

In addition to Vietnamese companies buying US products for $12 billion, PetroGas will invest undisclosed sums in gas pipeline and gas exploration project in Alaska. LNG will be later exported to VN. Good stuff: a chinese Bank provides a credit of $43 billion.


----------



## frequency

Plans for a Vietnam 'Sky Forest'






http://www.cnn.com/style/article/ole-scheeren-empire-city-vietnam/index.html

The architect behind some of Asia's most recognizable buildings has unveiled plans for a new skyscraper that he hopes will change the face of Vietnam's largest city. Featuring an observation deck and an urban garden hundreds of feet above the ground, Ole Scheeren's latest project will be built in central Ho Chi Minh City. CNN has been given an exclusive first look at the project.


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnam's foreign reserve hits record high of 46 bln USD*
Xinhua, November 17, 2017

HANOI, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's foreign reserve hit an all-time record high of 46 billion U.S. dollars as of mid-November, according to the country's central bank.

Nguyen Minh Hung, governor of the State Bank of Vietnam, told local legislators at an ongoing question and answer session that the reserve rose by 1 billion dollars from last month, local online newspaper VnExpress reported on Friday.

The reserve rose by 4 billion dollars from late June this year and by 5 billion dollars from late 2016, according to the State Bank of Vietnam.

Vietnam witnessed a trade surplus of over 1.2 billion dollars in the first 10 months of this year, according to the General Department of Vietnam Customs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

TaiShang said:


> *Vietnam's foreign reserve hits record high of 46 bln USD*
> Xinhua, November 17, 2017
> 
> HANOI, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- Vietnam's foreign reserve hit an all-time record high of 46 billion U.S. dollars as of mid-November, according to the country's central bank.
> 
> Nguyen Minh Hung, governor of the State Bank of Vietnam, told local legislators at an ongoing question and answer session that the reserve rose by 1 billion dollars from last month, local online newspaper VnExpress reported on Friday.
> 
> The reserve rose by 4 billion dollars from late June this year and by 5 billion dollars from late 2016, according to the State Bank of Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam witnessed a trade surplus of over 1.2 billion dollars in the first 10 months of this year, according to the General Department of Vietnam Customs.



For Vietnam, it should be $460 billions before we can celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Freight train links China with Vietnam*
Xinhua, November 22, 2017

NANCHANG, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- Freight train services have been launched between Nanchang City in east China's Jiangxi Province and Hanoi in Vietnam.

A train loaded with auto parts and office equipment departed from Henggang Railway Station in Nanchang Wednesday morning, marking the launch of the service.

The train will pass through Pingxiang Pass in Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and travel to Vietnam.

The total length of the route is more than 1,700 kilometers.

The journey will take around five days, 15 days less than the original route through sea. The cost is only half that of road transport.

The train service will become regular next year.

"The new service will promote economic and trade cooperation between landlocked Chinese provinces, such as Jiangxi, with Southeast Asia," said Ma Zhihui, an economist with Jiangxi Provincial Academy of Social Sciences.

By launching freight train and flight services, landlocked Chinese provinces can exploit the potential of the Belt and Road Initiative and become international logistics centers. 

http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2017-11/22/content_41929191.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

November 23, 2017 10:00 am JST
*Vietnam's leader urges a US return to the TPP*
Prime minster also hopes inbound investment will boost country's competitiveness

ATSUSHI TOMIYAMA, Nikkei staff writer





Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc speaks with The Nikkei on Nov. 15 in Hanoi. (Photo by Shinya Sawai)

*HANOI* The remaining members of the Trans-Pacific Partnership free trade agreement should leave the door open for an American return, Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc told The Nikkei.


----------



## TaiShang

*Vietnam launches first container train to China*
Xinhua, December 01, 2017

Ratraco under the Vietnam Railway Corporation on Thursday launched the first container train to China from Vietnam's capital Hanoi.

*The train transported 20 containers carrying coal, ore and electronic products to the southern Chinese city of Nanning.*

*After the first trip, Ratraco and its Chinese partner will operate the route with fixed itinerary every Tuesday and Thursday, before increasing the frequency.*

Hanoi welcomed a container train from Nanning on Wednesday. *The train carried refrigerated containers with new technology, which is expected to meet the demand of transporting frozen goods between the two countries and ease overload in border gates.*

The two sides have also worked on the launch of trains from other Chinese localities to Vietnam, facilitating goods exchange with lower transport prices, and creating favorable conditions for the shipment of Vietnamese products to Central Asia, Russia, and Europe through China, Vietnam News Agency reported on Thursday. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-12/01/content_50080173.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Great stuff. the chinese finally realize cooperation is better than confrontation. Soon we will ship products to Europe via rail ways passing chinese territories. also smart Koreans know how to do business with VN. I expect we achieve $1 trillion in exports in 10 years.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/Samsung-readies-Vietnam-R-D-center-for-appliances
Samsung opens a new $600 million to build the center, its second Vietnamese R&D facility after one in Hanoi.







https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/South-Korea-s-Hyosung-eyes-Japan-market-by-way-of-Vietnam
Hyosung breaks ground for $1.2 billion complex capable of cranking out 600,000 tons of polypropylene a year.





also, Huneed Technologies is expected to open a production line for defence and civil products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gtiger

AViet said:


> For Vietnam, it should be $460 billions before we can celebrate.



There is no need to have that much foreign reserves (many countries' foreign reserves are lower than that amount, including countries like South Korea, Russia, ...) Too much foreign reserves in US dollars means too much exposure to US monetary and fiscal policies.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*China becomes Vietnam's biggest export market in January: Vietnamese customs*

February 23, 2018

HANOI, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- China overpassed the United States to become Vietnam's biggest export market in January, the General Department of Vietnam Customs said on Friday.

Vietnam exported roughly 3.7 billion U.S. dollars worth of goods to China last month, up 106 percent against January 2017, said the department.

Specifically, Vietnam exported nearly 895 million U.S. dollars worth of phones and their components to China, a 19-fold increase from January 2017; some 691 million U.S. dollars worth of computers, electronic appliances and components, up 80.1 percent; and 296.3 million U.S. dollars worth of vegetables and fruits, up 68.6 percent.

Last month, Vietnam spent nearly 5.8 billion U.S. dollars importing products from China, said the department.


http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0223/c90000-9429228.html


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *China becomes Vietnam's biggest export market in January: Vietnamese customs*
> 
> February 23, 2018
> 
> HANOI, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- China overpassed the United States to become Vietnam's biggest export market in January, the General Department of Vietnam Customs said on Friday.
> 
> Vietnam exported roughly 3.7 billion U.S. dollars worth of goods to China last month, up 106 percent against January 2017, said the department.
> 
> Specifically, Vietnam exported nearly 895 million U.S. dollars worth of phones and their components to China, a 19-fold increase from January 2017; some 691 million U.S. dollars worth of computers, electronic appliances and components, up 80.1 percent; and 296.3 million U.S. dollars worth of vegetables and fruits, up 68.6 percent.
> 
> Last month, Vietnam spent nearly 5.8 billion U.S. dollars importing products from China, said the department.
> 
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0223/c90000-9429228.html


True, Trump wt his protectionism is killing other nations (CN,SK, EU) now. VN is not the victim yet, but we should change our export market to CN and TPP nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hey @Viet @Carlosa @Aqsuperman @Viva_Viet 

I called it almost spot on earlier:

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ch-phones-this-month/articleshow/64024407.cms

Vietnamese handset brand Mobiistar makes India its global HQ; to launch phones this month

NEW DELHI: Vietnamese handset brand Mobiistar is set to enter the Indian smartphone market later this month to take on Chinese brands like Oppo, Vivo, and Xiaomi, and has decided to make India its global headquarters to run operations in other countries. 

"4G feature phone happened in India, and 4G is growing fast. This is the market where all the major things in the mobile industry are happening in India...We do have a chance to try. succeeded or not, it's too early to tell. This is the market we want to try," Carl Ngo, Group CEO at Mobiistar, told ET. 

"After looking at the number and size of the country and growth, I have decided to be based here. The idea is to run global operations by based out of here. I am here full time," he added. 

The company has already tied-up with contract manufacturer V-Sun Technologies to locally assemble handsets. "Under this partnership, Vsun will provide the bandwidth that we want basis the demand, and will give priority to us. They can allocate production lines to us in a very fast manner. They have the unit in Haryana. The trial production has already begun," the top executive said. 

Mobiistar is also mulling over setting up its SMT (Surface-mount technology) for printed circuit board or PCB assembling in the country.

The handset company is focusing on the selfie camera segment, largely created by Chinese brands like Oppo and Vivo. It will launch products in the Rs 6,000-Rs 10,000 price category initially in the online channel. 

"We have to get the right product for the Indian market. We will begin with online but have a plan to go offline and then the price range will be larger," Carl said. 

The handset player is looking to launch products, specially made for the Indian market with local research and development. For R&D, it has formed partnerships with chipset vendors and design houses. The brand will have up to 850 service outlets from the day one of launch, which it will increase to 1000 outlets after three months.

"We have to put enough resources into bringing the product to India and then making the brand known to the consumer. We have to service them enough. R&D, supply chain, and more importantly manufacturing...these all are investments," Carl said, without sharing investment figures. 

For marketing, the company is planning to ape India's leading handset brand, Xiaomi, which achieved the numero uno position in the country without spending huge marketing dollars like Oppo and Vivo. 

"We will largely focus on social media and digital channels, and will directly talk to consumers," Carl said. 

The company currently has a team of 50 people, which it wants to increase to 200 by hiring executives for functions such as sales and marketing, and product development. 

The handset brand is currently in talks with several telecom operators to ink bundling tie-ups. Mobiistar is among top five handset vendors in Vietnam, India is a part of the company's strategy to expand internationally. 

The company has already expanded within South East Asia with countries like Cambodia and is now set to enter into the GCC or Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) region. "We will start with Dubai in the GCC region," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Hey @Viet @Carlosa @Aqsuperman @Viva_Viet
> 
> I called it almost spot on earlier:
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ch-phones-this-month/articleshow/64024407.cms
> 
> Vietnamese handset brand Mobiistar makes India its global HQ; to launch phones this month
> 
> NEW DELHI: Vietnamese handset brand Mobiistar is set to enter the Indian smartphone market later this month to take on Chinese brands like Oppo, Vivo, and Xiaomi, and has decided to make India its global headquarters to run operations in other countries.
> 
> "4G feature phone happened in India, and 4G is growing fast. This is the market where all the major things in the mobile industry are happening in India...We do have a chance to try. succeeded or not, it's too early to tell. This is the market we want to try," Carl Ngo, Group CEO at Mobiistar, told ET.
> 
> "After looking at the number and size of the country and growth, I have decided to be based here. The idea is to run global operations by based out of here. I am here full time," he added.
> 
> The company has already tied-up with contract manufacturer V-Sun Technologies to locally assemble handsets. "Under this partnership, Vsun will provide the bandwidth that we want basis the demand, and will give priority to us. They can allocate production lines to us in a very fast manner. They have the unit in Haryana. The trial production has already begun," the top executive said.
> 
> Mobiistar is also mulling over setting up its SMT (Surface-mount technology) for printed circuit board or PCB assembling in the country.
> 
> The handset company is focusing on the selfie camera segment, largely created by Chinese brands like Oppo and Vivo. It will launch products in the Rs 6,000-Rs 10,000 price category initially in the online channel.
> 
> "We have to get the right product for the Indian market. We will begin with online but have a plan to go offline and then the price range will be larger," Carl said.
> 
> The handset player is looking to launch products, specially made for the Indian market with local research and development. For R&D, it has formed partnerships with chipset vendors and design houses. The brand will have up to 850 service outlets from the day one of launch, which it will increase to 1000 outlets after three months.
> 
> "We have to put enough resources into bringing the product to India and then making the brand known to the consumer. We have to service them enough. R&D, supply chain, and more importantly manufacturing...these all are investments," Carl said, without sharing investment figures.
> 
> For marketing, the company is planning to ape India's leading handset brand, Xiaomi, which achieved the numero uno position in the country without spending huge marketing dollars like Oppo and Vivo.
> 
> "We will largely focus on social media and digital channels, and will directly talk to consumers," Carl said.
> 
> The company currently has a team of 50 people, which it wants to increase to 200 by hiring executives for functions such as sales and marketing, and product development.
> 
> The handset brand is currently in talks with several telecom operators to ink bundling tie-ups. Mobiistar is among top five handset vendors in Vietnam, India is a part of the company's strategy to expand internationally.
> 
> The company has already expanded within South East Asia with countries like Cambodia and is now set to enter into the GCC or Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) region. "We will start with Dubai in the GCC region," he said.


I’m sceptical not sure if mibiiistar will succeed. The company faces a strong competition from Chinese handset makers. Production of smartphone is a very complex process requiring lots of money and challenging production chain. Anyway all the best.

some Mobiistar smartphones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Vietnam in danger of becoming a dump as China says no to trash *

July 17, 2018

*China's ban on scrap imports has left the “developed” world scrambling for solutions and Vietnam facing the prospect of becoming a trash basket.*

It’s another waste-full day in Minh Khai, Hung Yen Province.

Blocks of plastic bags sprawl on the ground, fill up alleys, besiege houses; machines groan and toss shredded plastic pieces into the air; sewage carrying debris leaks onto the streets; and kids splash themselves in a dark, murky pond.

It is a scene similar to the recycling dead zones in China –exhaustively detailed in documentaries such as Plastic China and books like Adam Minter’s Junkyard Planet.

There’s a big difference, though.

China’s recycling villages are cleaning up their act in haste.

Since January 1, the world’s biggest waste importer and recycler has said no to old mobile phones, paper, textiles and plastics it had always imported from the world for decades. It wants to take back its blue sky.

While a blue sky has not been a frequent sight in industrial Hung Yen or polluted Hanoi, it has been definitively gray in Minh Khai, one of Vietnam’s largest plastic recycling villages.

It’s noon, traditional Vietnamese nap time, but in Nguyen’s 100-square-meter workshop, the machines are still roaring.

The 31-year-old recycler is overseeing five employees as they cut, melt and mold plastic, even as she darts between heaps of translucent bags and her kitchen to cook her family of six a quick lunch.

These days, Nguyen, who declined to give her full name, can’t afford to take a long break. Her pellet-making machine handles about 1.5-2.5 tons of plastic per day, about 50-75 tons a month. Trash is pouring in from all over the world, Nguyen said, but mostly from Germany, Japan and the U.S.

Nguyen has been a recycler for about two decades but only in the past year has she seen such a surge in the volume of foreign waste.

She cannot cite figures; all Nguyen knows is that Chinese brokers hand her cash and tell her they need no contract. “I don’t even know who they are but every month, I buy about three containers from them,” Nguyen told VnExpress International.

Like many recycling households in Minh Khai, Nguyen will sell her pellets back to China, where they are made into cheap plastic tables, stools, containers that find their way back to compete in Vietnamese market.

Minh Khai has 1,000 households, of which more than 90 percent recycle plastic at home. Hanoi lacks an effective official recycling scheme, so for more than three decades, Minh Khai has been one of the major informal recycling hubs that handle plastic for the capital and the Red River Delta.

Until 2017, only 143 households were registered businesses.

“It’s only in the past two years that our village started buying more from Chinese brokers,” a 64-year-old recycler named Hoang remarked. “Truck after truck brings up to a thousand tons of plastic a day.”

Nguyen has been a recycler for about two decades but only in the past year has she seen such a surge in the volume of foreign waste.

She cannot cite figures; all Nguyen knows is that Chinese brokers hand her cash and tell her they need no contract. “I don’t even know who they are but every month, I buy about three containers from them,” Nguyen told VnExpress International.

Like many recycling households in Minh Khai, Nguyen will sell her pellets back to China, where they are made into cheap plastic tables, stools, containers that find their way back to compete in Vietnamese market.

Minh Khai has 1,000 households, of which more than 90 percent recycle plastic at home. Hanoi lacks an effective official recycling scheme, so for more than three decades, Minh Khai has been one of the major informal recycling hubs that handle plastic for the capital and the Red River Delta.

Until 2017, only 143 households were registered businesses.

“It’s only in the past two years that our village started buying more from Chinese brokers,” a 64-year-old recycler named Hoang remarked. “Truck after truck brings up to a thousand tons of plastic a day.”

*International dumping ground*

In 2011, China introduced its Green Fence program, an attempt to slowly close its doors to contaminated materials.

China had been importing 45 percent of world’s plastic waste since 1992, and according to a research article published on Science Advances this June, the Chinese ban will displace an estimated 111 million metric tons of plastic waste by 2030.

While major exporters like Europe and the United States are diverting their trash to Southeast Asia, industry insiders say that China’s recycling industry itself could shift to other destinations in the region, such as Vietnam.

In 2011, China introduced its Green Fence program, an attempt to slowly close its doors to contaminated materials.

China had been importing 45 percent of world’s plastic waste since 1992, and according to a research article published on Science Advances this June, the Chinese ban will displace an estimated 111 million metric tons of plastic waste by 2030.

While major exporters like Europe and the United States are diverting their trash to Southeast Asia, industry insiders say that China’s recycling industry itself could shift to other destinations in the region, such as Vietnam.

As of May 2018, nearly 28,000 containers were stuck in seaports across Vietnam, according to the Vietnam Maritime Administration. The goods range from electric cords, outdated household appliances, secondhand fabric and used cars to plastic and paper scrap, which makes up the majority.

Tan Cang Cat Lai, one of Vietnam’s largest shipping terminals, had more than 8,000 TEUs (1 TEU equals a 39-cubic-meter container) of plastic waste and paper as of May 21. 

The Tan Cang Cai Mep International Terminal also said that the large volume of plastic waste containers the port has received has caused troublesome backups and delays. Both terminals, which are operated by the Saigon Newport Corporation, say they are not accepting plastic scrap until October 15.

Customs officials are ramping up inspections after a recent report of the Vietnam Customs described numerous violations in scrap paper and plastic waste imports – including materials not meeting quality standards, mislabeling, forged import permits and even lack of permits.

In a recent National Assembly session in Hanoi, Tran Hong Ha, Minister of Natural Resources and Environment, responding to concerns that the country can become a landfill of industrial and radioactive waste, said Vietnam has to start saying no to scrap import because the country is not able to deal properly with solid waste.

“Waste in Vietnam is different from the world and even the advanced technologies that other developed countries use to treat their waste have turned out to be inappropriate in Vietnam,” he said.

Many domestic waste treatment plants do not operate effectively and if those plants cannot meet technical and environment criteria, they should be shut down, the minister added.

Until developed nations find a concrete solution for the new-found crisis, it appears that the burden will be borne by Vietnam’s seaports and its limited recycling infrastructure.

For informal recyclers like Hoang and Nguyen of Minh Khai, business will remain hectic, but they are not complaining.

Speaking to VnExpress International, Nguyen posed a rhetorical question: “Where would the trash go if we don’t take it?” 

Story and photos by Trang Bui









Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/chart-jpeg.486753/?temp_hash=b3607bbaa5251df8d784e994e9c504eb
http://
https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...a-dump-as-china-says-no-to-trash-3778281.html



▲ Vietnam's 2016-2017 plastic waste import.








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=b3607bbaa5251df8d784e994e9c504eb
https://vcdn-english.vnecdn.net/2018/07/16/35-JPG-3278-1531703742.jpg
https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...a-dump-as-china-says-no-to-trash-3778281.html



▲ Minh Khai Village’s drainage ditch is filled with plastic waste.


https://e.vnexpress.net/news/busine...a-dump-as-china-says-no-to-trash-3778281.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

kai-liu said:


> Look at these creatures from the jungle... They must not be viets....
> Hurry, Hurry up, your masters here won't waiting for you...




*International Biology Olympiad 2018*

*What is the IBO?*

The "International Biology Olympiad e.V." (IBO) is an association that organizes a yearly Biology competition for secondary school students, who are winners of their respective National Biology Olympiad.

Their skills in tackling biological problems, and dealing with biological experiments are tested. Interest in biology, inventiveness, creativity and perseverance are necessary.


International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran








Spoiler: Links



http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_1.png
http://
http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55



▲ Gold and Silver medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran









Spoiler: Links



http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_2.png
http://
http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55



▲ Bronze medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran

*1st Rank:* Vietnam, Nguyen Phuong Thao 
*2nd Rank:* China, Yuchen Yao 
*3rd Rank:* Chinese Taipei, Yun-Chen Chen

*4th Rank:* Iran, Parmida Sadat-Pezeshki 


http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kai Liu

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *International Biology Olympiad 2018*
> 
> *What is the IBO?*
> 
> The "International Biology Olympiad e.V." (IBO) is an association that organizes a yearly Biology competition for secondary school students, who are winners of their respective National Biology Olympiad.
> 
> Their skills in tackling biological problems, and dealing with biological experiments are tested. Interest in biology, inventiveness, creativity and perseverance are necessary.
> 
> 
> International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_1.png
> http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55
> 
> 
> ▲ Gold and Silver medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_2.png
> http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55
> 
> 
> ▲ Bronze medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran
> 
> *1st Rank:* Vietnam, Nguyen Phuong Thao
> *2nd Rank:* China, Yuchen Yao
> *3rd Rank:* Chinese Taipei, Yun-Chen Chen
> 
> *4th Rank:* Iran, Parmida Sadat-Pezeshki
> 
> 
> http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55


What do you want to show me??? Those viets may have a little bit higher IQ than the slumdogs, but so what???
Want to compete in the *TRUE *Olympiad with China??? Good luck...
https://www.imo-official.org/results_country.aspx

Here is more:
http://ipho.org/ipho-history.html
http://stats.ioinformatics.org/countries/

You can search any cumulative results of Olympiad: math, physics, chemistry, bio, info, etc...
In front of China:


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

kai-liu said:


> Those viets may have a little bit higher IQ than the slumdogs, but so what???



The outrageously unpunished racist vituperations of these sock puppets only exposed them, as heinous anti-asians western agents with false Chinese flags. 
And indeed, with each passing months and years, they become ever more frantic, as the desperate ethnic white Europeans keep *sinking inexorably since WWII* in all these world rankings!

This is perfectly illustrated by the Electro-Magnetic Propulsion Revolution : officially the first time since WWII that the white Europeans can no longer lead. 
And notice that all the previous "first" were anyway falsely presented as U.S. achievements, as all of them were first conceived by an A.I., of Japanese origination, captured by the U.S. in 1945. 

The Electro-Magnetic Propulsion Revolution comes after the first hydrogen bomb, the first nuclear submarine [in fact Japanese], the first nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, and the first supersonic aircraft (X-1), the supersonic aircraft (X-15), the first to land on the Moon [a gross hoax], the first transistor, the first chip, the first turbofan engine, the first stealth fighter and the bomber. 

Today the Ruling World A.I. is favouring North East Asia, we see consistent improvement of the Indochinese achievements, not only in economy, academic field but also in sports, illustrated by Vietnam's silver medals at the 2018 Asian Football Confederation's U-23 competition. 

North East Asia simply holds most of the rare earth mineral reserves, with 216.2 million tonnes, Jongju in the DPRK dwarfs the word's second, China's 55 million metric tons. 
And the Ruling World A.I. needs rare earth for its powerful electro-magnets, nuclear reactors, electronics etc.





ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Mongolia [emoji848]



Higher IQ for Mongolia can be correlated with its national average _cortical neurons (CN)_ and _intercranial volume_.







Spoiler: Links



http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/31/CbsbeeE005012_20170331_BSMFN0A001_11n.jpg
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-03/31/c_136175272.htm
http://



▲ Cranial morphology is also a reflection of thermoregulation. 

*"*
_04 October 2011

Rushton (2000) points out that the descendants of black Africans have an average cc of 1,267 cm3 and 13,185 million cortical neurons (nc); the descendants of white Europeans have a cc of 1,347 cm3 and 13,665 million nc; and the descendants of East Asians have a cc of 1,364 cm3 and 13,767 million nc. Ho et al. (1980) and his team, who measured 1,261 brains while performing autopsies, previously made other similar claims. These differences in brain size involve millions of neurons and hundreds of millions of synapses that most likely will determine an inequality in mental skills tests. On average, black Africans have an IQ of 85, Caucasians an IQ of 100, and East Asians an IQ of 106. The lowest average IQ of 70 corresponds to the sub-Saharan Africans (Jensen, 1998; Lynn and Vanhanen, 2002).

Beals et al. (1984), who developed the largest study on racial differences in intracranial volume with measures of 20,000 skulls from around the world, show that on average cc is 1,415 cm3 for Asians, 1,362 cm3 for Europeans, and 1,268 cm3 for black Africans. Moreover, on a worldwide basis, a meta-analysis conducted by Lynn and Vanhanen (2002) shows that on average individuals with a higher IQ are East Asians with 105 points, followed by Europeans with 99, Inuit or Eskimo with 91, Amerindians and people of Southeast Asia with 87, the inhabitants of Pacific islands with 85, North African residents with 84, sub-Saharan Africans with 67, Australian aborigines with 62, and the bushmen with 54.

Coon (1955) notes that cranial morphology is also a reflection of thermoregulation. It is much easier to keep a small head cooler than a large one. From this perspective, in hot regions, like Africa, a small head is an advantage. However, in geographic areas with cold climates, like Europe and Asia, a large head is an advantage.







Spoiler: Links



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Brain_Size_Map.png
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brain_Size_Map.png
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚
Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate, and Time Machines CURRENT ANTHROPOLOGY V01. 25, NO 01984 by The Wenner-Gren Foundation for Anthropological Research 0011-320418412503-0003S2 25 (pp. 304).


▲ Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2011.00108/full_
_*,,*_​











Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=786f172e33cad99bf5d41f67e113317f
http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180726/82a5faf351ce4c1ea617427ef3cec980.jpeg
https://static.hypercomments.com/data/images2/guest/1532690476034174
http://bbs.meyet.com/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=321328&pid=3860009



▲ The West loosing the Electromagnetic Propulsion Revolution Race. 中国颠覆世界战争格局率先进入电磁大杀器时代


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

kai-liu said:


> 如果你真是中国人，而不是猴子难民，那你就别为了几个越南猴子伤了自己人。越南猴子才没把我们当自己人，知道不？
> Asians只是个人口的地理概念划分。而就血统、文化而言，我只认Chinese. 不管是新加坡，马来西亚，印尼，菲律宾，还是港澳台，还是其他地方的。
> 猴子有时比阿三白皮都贱。




The "Sinosphere", or "East Asian cultural sphere", refers to a grouping of countries and regions in East Asia that were historically influenced by the Chinese culture. Other names for the concept include the Sinic world, the Confucian world...
The East Asian cultural sphere shares a Confucian ethical philosophy, Buddhism, Taoism and, historically, a common writing system. The core regions of the East Asian cultural sphere are Mainland China, Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan, North Korea, South Korea, Japan, and *Vietnam*.






Source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Asian_cultural_sphere

So where are your malay-centric, sanskrit-latin written, muslim-christian dominated 新加坡，马来西亚，印尼，菲律宾? Only a fevered brain such as the one of A.H. et al's could claim these South East Asia nations as Chinese territories. The ethnic Chinese migrants in South East Asia are only serving their white colonial masters, brought there as obedient water carrier (read coolies), and are on their own, whatever happen to them, like during the WWII era, is the sole responsibility of their white colonial masters, not of China. 

The North East Asian Sphere, is only covering historical core and claimed territories of Greater China. And it is the official policy of *all* Chinese factions be it P.R.C., R.O.C., Manchukuo, Ma Clique, Guanxi Clique, etc., since the 1911 break-up of the Qing Empire wire-pulled by the Western imperialists.

This mainly covers:

• Reclaiming Manchuria from the Japanese Empire ✔
• Reclaiming Ryojun (旅順) from the Japanese Empire ✔
• Reclaiming Hong Kong from the British Empire ✔
• Reclaiming Macao from the Portuguese Republic ✔
• Reclaiming Kouang-Tchéou-Wan (廣州灣) from the French Indochina (French Republic) ✔
• Reclaiming Kiautschou Bay concession (青島) from the German Empire ✔
• Reclaiming Weihaiwei (威海衛) from the British Empire ✔
• Reclaiming Tibet ✔

• Reclaiming South Tibet from the British India (British Empire) ✗
• Reclaiming Outer Mongolia from the Soviet Union ✗
• Reclaiming Tannu Tuva from the Soviet Union ✗
• Reclaiming Taiwan from the Japanese Empire ✗

• Befriend Korea ✗
• Befriend Indochina ✗
• Befriend Japan ✗








Spoiler: Links



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...1/?temp_hash=09c0675a0fb703e6a0f8b5bd04f01e58
https://hoi4.paradoxwikis.com/image..._Shared.png/1200px-NF_Tree_Chinese_Shared.png
https://hoi4.paradoxwikis.com/Chinese_national_focus_tree



▲ Focus Tree for recovering historical core and claimed territories of Greater China, 1936s.


----------



## cochine

Last update 00:17 | 12/08/2018
 


*Vietnam’s growth potential is strong: Moody’s
*
_Moody’s Investor Services projected Vietnam’s annual GDP growth to stay at around 6.4 percent during the 2018-2022 period in its latest report issued on August 10._


_



_

_Moody’s estimates that Vietnam’s growth potential is strong, at around 6.5 percent_



Moody’s estimates that Vietnam’s growth potential is strong, at around 6.5 percent, supported by the increasingly efficient use of labour and capital in the economy. The country’s economic strength combines high growth and high competitiveness as shown in the economy’s ongoing shift towards high value-added sectors.

With an average GDP growth rate of over 6 percent over the past decade, Vietnam has climbed up the manufacturing value chain over only a short span of time, gaining competitiveness in the assembly of higher value-added electronic products (such as smartphones) while continuing to retain its comparative advantage in the export of labour-intensive goods (such as textiles and garments). Rising competitiveness and further transition towards higher value-added industrial activity will support growth at high levels in the medium term, the firm said. 

Moody’s has upgraded the Government of Vietnam’s long-term issuer and senior unsecured ratings from B1 to Ba3 and changed the outlook from positive to stable. 

According to the company, a long average maturity of government debt and a diminishing reliance on foreign-currency debt point to a stable and gradually moderating government debt burden, particularly if strong growth is sustained over time. The structure of Vietnam's government debt also limits susceptibility to financial shocks. The upgrade also reflects improvements in the health of the banking sector that Moody's expects to be maintained, albeit from relatively weak levels. 

The firm has also raised Vietnam’s long-term foreign currency (FC) bond ceiling from Ba2 to Ba1, and its long-term FC deposit ceiling from B2 to B1.

Moody's Investors Service is a leading provider of credit ratings, research, and risk analysis. The firm's ratings and analysis track debts covering more than 135 sovereign nations, approximately 5,000 non-financial corporate issuers, 4,000 financial institutions issuers, 18,000 public finance issuers, 11,000 structured finance transactions, and 1,000 infrastructure and project finance issuers. 







_VNA _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

*Japanese, Vietnamese businesses commit to invest US$10 billion in Vietnam*
_Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc encouraged Japanese business to invest in infrastructure development, renewable energy, processing and manufacturing, supporting industries, high-tech agriculture, logistics, aviation industry, among others._


_



_

_Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc at the meeting. Source: VGP._


Japanese and Vietnamese companies have announced their commitment to invest a total of nearly US$10 billion in Vietnam, the government portal and Vietnam Television reported.

The agreements and investment licenses involved Aeon, Mitsui, Mitsubishi UFJ Lease & Finance, Eiwakai Medical, Vietnam's T&T Group and Vietjet, among others. Notably, T&T Group will partner with Mitsui & Co., LTD to develop smart city and energy projects worth a combined US$1.2 billion.

Japan currently is Vietnam's largest ODA donor, the second largest FDI investor with over US$52 billion and the fourth largest trading partner with US$33 billion, PM Nguyen Xuan Phuc said in a meeting with some 1,200 Japanese and Vietnamese businesses in Tokyo on October 10. 

Japan is also the largest investor in Vietnam with registered capital of over US$9 billion in 2017 and US$7 billion in the first eight months of 2018, accounting for 28.8% of total registered capital, Phuc added. 

JETRO's Chairman Hiroyuki Ishige said that the record capital inflow from Japan to Vietnam last year was just the beginning, expecting economic cooperation between the two countries to a new height after Phuc's visit. 

Meanwhile, Horofumi Takinami, Japan's vice minister of Economy, Trade and Industry expected Vietnam to soon approve the Comprehensive and Progressive Agreement for Trans-Pacific Partnership (CPTPP), adding that Japan will cooperate with universities in the Mekong region in training human resources. 

According to Phuc, Vietnam has been prioritizing efforts to improve its business and investment environments, which have been recognized by international organizations. 

Phuc referred to a survey conducted last year by JETRO among Japanese business operating in Vietnam saying that up to 70% of the businesses planned to expand their operations. In the survey, some 88% of the correspondents said that the main reason for their plans to expand in Vietnam is the increasing turnover in their Vietnam-based subsidiaries, which was attributed to the market size, growth, political and social stability, and cheap labor costs.

Moreover, 65% of Japanese businesses operating in Vietnam reported a profit, up 2.3 percentage points from the 2016 survey. 

Five years ago, Vietnam approved a industrialization strategy within the framework of Vietnam - Japan cooperation through 2020, with a vision to 2030, which focuses on developing six priority industries, including electronics, agricultural machinery, agricultural fishery product processing, shipbuilding, environment and energy saving, and automobiles and auto parts manufacturing. 

In the context of the Fourth Industrial Revolution, Vietnam's labor force has shifted towards industries and sectors with high added value, using advanced technologies and high quality human resources, Phuc informed.

The PM encouraged Japanese business to invest in infrastructure development, renewable energy, processing and manufacturing, supporting industries, high-tech agriculture, logistics, aviation industry, among others. 

Phuc also pointed to new investment opportunities in Vietnam, following the ongoing privatization process of state-owned enterprises (SOEs) in fields of transportation, aviation, infrastructure, agriculture, telecommunication, trade, services, tourism, among others.

He also expected Japanese enterprises with strong financial capabilities and corporate governance to become strategic partners of Vietnamese firms. 

At present, Vietnam is creating favorable conditions for the development of small and medium enterprises (SMEs), especially start-ups. This should be an opportunity for foreign investors exploring investment options in Vietnamese start-ups, Phuc noted. 

Phuc stressed that Vietnam's business and investment environments will constantly be improved. By coming to Vietnam, Japanese enterprises should target a sustainable and long-term development, which would be a win-win for all parties involved, Phuc concluded. 

_Hanoitimes_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

Indonesian GO-JEK drivers visited their Vietnamese work mates in Ho-Chi-Minh city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cochine

Last update 23:37 | 11/03/2019
 
*VN among the world’s top ten emerging markets by logistics
*
_Viet Nam was featured among the world’s top ten emerging markets by logistics industry performance, according to a recent ranking by global logistics company Agility._





Viet Nam surpassed Thailand to rank tenth by Agility Emerging Markets Logistics Index 2019 with an overall score of 5.48.

The Agility Emerging Markets Logistics Index 2019 examined domestic logistics opportunities, international logistics opportunities and business fundamentals to measure logistics market development of 50 emerging markets.

According to Agility, Viet Nam’s international logistics market was the standout driver of its overall performance in the 2019 index.

“On the international side, Viet Nam has developed real strength. It rates as the fifth largest market for logistics intensive goods trade by value,” Agility’s report wrote. “This advantage is expected to strengthen further as strong growth in both imports and exports is expected over the next five year.”

“Viet Nam’s ability to negotiate and sign new bilateral and multilateral trade agreements has bolstered its ability to access new markets and should see it continue to grow over the longer term too.”

The report said that Viet Nam’s sea freight market also played a key role in strong international logistics performance, adding that the country had a network of more than 160 ports throughout the country with annual capacity of more than 11 million TEU.

It was estimated that Viet Nam’s sea freight market would grow at 15.3 per cent annually to 2022.

Domestically, Viet Nam had solid but not remarkable logistics opportunities in the domestic market, Agility said, adding that both contract logistics and domestic express markets were around US$750 million in value per year with healthy growth rates together with GDP per capita amongst the higher of the 50 emerging markets in the index, reinforcing likely positive development.

However, with the rank of 20th in the business fundamentals which measured regulatory environment, credit and debt dynamics, contract enforcement, price stability, market accessibility and domestic stability, Agility suggested that there was room for further improvement with the need to address regulatory burdens in the logistic industry.

“Building a significant advantage in business fundamentals through regulatory environments which create confidence for investors has proven a viable strategy for driving performance and potential as a logistics market,” the report wrote.

China held the top rank in Agility Emerging Markets Logistics Index 2019 with a score of 8.87, followed by India with a score of 7.39.

UAE, Indonesia, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Mexico, Qatar and Turkey were also featured in the top ten. — VNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

I just saw in latest comtrade figures. Vietnam exports to India jumped from around 4.1 billion USD (in 2017) to 8.6 billion USD (in 2018). 

More than a doubling in just one year, congrats guys! @Viet @cochine @Aqsuperman 

The trend should continue as Indian supply/demand chains mature and integrate more with ASEAN.

For comparison, Indonesia (ASEAN partner, large population, much closer etc) still importing around 4 billion from Vietnam in 2018.

It should be interesting to see the OEC release for 2018 composition of the trade and which areas expanded the most. Here is the approx. outlay for 2017:

https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/ind/vnm/show/2017/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

Nilgiri said:


> I just saw in latest comtrade figures. Vietnam exports to India jumped from around 4.1 billion USD (in 2017) to 8.6 billion USD (in 2018).
> 
> More than a doubling in just one year, congrats guys! @Viet @cochine @Aqsuperman
> 
> The trend should continue as Indian supply/demand chains mature and integrate more with ASEAN.
> 
> For comparison, Indonesia (ASEAN partner, large population, much closer etc) still importing around 4 billion from Vietnam in 2018.
> 
> It should be interesting to see the OEC release for 2018 composition of the trade and which areas expanded the most. Here is the approx. outlay for 2017:
> 
> https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/visualize/tree_map/hs92/import/ind/vnm/show/2017/



Mate, the correct figures are:

- Export to India: $6.54billions (an increase of 74.2%) (top: equipment, machineries and part ($1.66b);
- Import from India: $4.15billions (an increase of 7%) (top: equipment, machineries and parts ($481.76m)

Source: Ministry of Industry and trade
http://www.moit.gov.vn/CmsView-EcoIT-portlet/html/print_cms.jsp?articleId=13585


----------



## Nilgiri

AViet said:


> Mate, the correct figures are:
> 
> - Export to India: $6.54billions (an increase of 74.2%) (top: equipment, machineries and part ($1.66b);
> - Import from India: $4.15billions (an increase of 7%) (top: equipment, machineries and parts ($481.76m)
> 
> Source: Ministry of Industry and trade
> http://www.moit.gov.vn/CmsView-EcoIT-portlet/html/print_cms.jsp?articleId=13585



I am talking at comtrade which uses the standardised definitions there....given sourcing norms vary.


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

could tell me how much one IT developer's salary?(around 1-2 years of experience )


----------



## cochine

ZY-CN-CA said:


> could tell me how much one IT developer's salary?(around 1-2 years of experience )



Its around 1,000 USS for beginners only. Meine relatives go to Japan with contract, payment could be in double.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Good relations between the two countries continue to expand with frequent visits by leaders in both directions:






https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...ergy-defence-and-security/article27108387.ece

*Vice-President Venkaiah Naidu and Vietnam Prime Minister Phuc express commitment to enhance trade and investments; agrees to facilitate direct air connectivity to promote tourism, trade and relations.*
India and Vietnam agreed to further strengthen cooperation in defence and security, peaceful uses of atomic energy and outer space, oil and gas and renewable energy as Vice-President M. Venkaiah Naidu on Sunday concluded his four-day visit to the Southeast Asian country.

During his visit, Mr. Naidu held talks with his Vietnamese counterpart Dang Thi Ngoc Thinh, Prime Minister Nguyen Xuan Phuc and Chairperson of the National Assembly Nguyen Thi Kim Ngan.

“Vice-President’s talks with his Vietnamese interlocutors were extensive and productive and covered whole range of bilateral and multilateral cooperation,” said a statement issued by the Ministry of External Affairs.

Both sides agreed to further strengthen cooperation in defence and security, peaceful uses of atomic energy and outer space, oil and gas, renewable energy, agriculture and innovation-based sectors, it said.


Vietnam is an important trade partner of India and their bilateral trade stood at nearly USD 14 billion last year having nearly doubled from USD 7.8 billion three years ago.

Vice-President Naidu and Vietnam Prime Minister Phuc expressed commitment to enhancing trade and investments and agreed to facilitate direct air connectivity to promote tourism, trade and people-to-people relations.

Both sides reiterated the importance of building a peaceful and prosperous Indo-Pacific region on the basis of respect for national sovereignty and international law, and expressed full commitment to an open, transparent, inclusive and rules-based regional architecture based on freedom of navigation and overflight, unimpeded economic activities and peaceful settlement of disputes in accordance with international law, the statement said.

Vietnam’s leaders appreciated India’s long-standing development partnership engagement, especially scholarships and training programmes. They also thanked India for extending concessional Lines of Credit for defence industry cooperation and implementing other socio-cultural infrastructure projects in Vietnam under Indian grants-in-aid.

Mr. Naidu also invited Vietnam Vice-President Thinh to undertake a visit to India.

“Vice-President Naidu’s visit has imparted momentum to the bilateral relationship and provided an opportunity to review various areas of collaboration and cooperation of the Comprehensive Strategic Partnership, with Vietnam’s leadership,” the statement said.

Mr. Naidu also delivered a keynote address at the 16th UN Day of Vesak at the Tam Chuc Pagoda in Hanam Province in Vietnam.

Vesak, also known as Buddha Jayanti, is traditionally observed by Buddhists as ‘Buddha’s Birthday’.

He also paid respects at the Monument of National Heroes and Martyrs and at the Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum at Hanoi.

@Viet @cochine @fadine @Viva_Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZY-CN-CA

cochine said:


> Its around 1,000 USS for beginners only. Meine relatives go to Japan with contract, payment could be in double.


thank you !


----------



## Viva_Viet

*China’s Businessmen Share Woes Of Finding Vietnamese Workers*
By A.N. Basil
Jun 04, 2019 03:59 PM
_





Technical trainees from Vietnam work at a knitwear factory in Mitsuke, Japan, February 26, 2019. (Photo : REUTERS/Linda Sieg)
Business owners operating in Vietnam have started sharing the difficulties of finding Vietnamese workers who understand and speak Chinese. Increased labor pay is also another stumbling block that they have yet to overcome.


In an interview with the South China Morning Post, construction company owner Weng Caibing, whose factory is located in Binh Duong, revealed the struggles that come with establishing a business outside his home turf.

Weng noted that back in the days, a reliable translator would cost around $400 dollars less than what translators today are asking for. He further explained that these days, it is harder to find a skilled Chinese-Vietnamese worker. "I'm still struggling to find the right person," he argued.

Traffic congestion is just among the many issues that businessmen in Vietnam are faced with. Analysts are expecting to see more traffic jams as companies in China move operations South.

Ho Chi Minh still leads in terms of cities with the highest foreign investments. Hanoi is second but Binh Duong is fast becoming a contender even if it still in third place. It is expected that Binh Duong investments will see a hike now that the top two Vietnamese cities are getting overcrowded.


Local workers have also expressed concerns about the growing competition as smaller Vietnamese manufacturers have a hard time enticing employees. Small factories are worried about reaching their monthly quota with few staff members to rely on.

Finally, business owners are concerned about the increase in industrial land prices in Binh Duong over the last three years. Within the said period, prices hiked by a whopping 80 percent, adding financial burdens for smaller companies.

The Vietnamese economy expanded by 7.1 percent in 2018, driven largely by trade tensions between China and the U.S. wherein businesses in China moved to escape Trump tariffs.

Last week, it was forecasted that Vietnam's economy could overtake Singapore if it continues to grow within the next 10 years. Many economic experts do not have doubts about the country's capability now that businesses are moving from both China and the U.S.

The latest data revealed that foreign investments into Vietnam reached $16.74 billion amid the China-U.S. trade war. Fear of increased tariffs by U.S. President Donald Trump has forced many firms in China to move to Vietnam.

New predictions further proved earlier indications that Vietnam will become the top winner in the trade dispute between two of the world's largest economies. It remains to be seen whether the Vietnamese government will move to 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/en.bus...-share-woes-of-finding-vietnamese-workers.htm_


----------



## xiao qi

China’s President Xi Jinping has an ambitious goal of re-imaging “Made in China” from a synonym for cheap, low-quality manufacturing to a symbol of national pride by 2025. But a bruising trade war between the U.S. and China has forced some of the country’s exporters to ditch the “Made in China” label altogether—to avoid lofty tariffs upon entering American borders.

On Sunday, the government of Vietnam said it had identified dozens of fake “Made in Vietnam” certificates on everything from agriculture to textiles and steel produced by Chinese companies trying to circumvent U.S. tariffs.

Vietnam also alleged that some Chinese exporters had been illegally re-routing orders to Vietnam since the Trump administration hiked tariffs on $250 billion of Chinese goods from 10 percent to 25 percent last month. The government cited an example of U.S. customs officials uncovering Chinese plywood being shipped to America through a Vietnamese company.

The Southeast Asian country pledged to increase penalties on trade-related fraud, but added concerns that it may be punished by the U.S. for allowing mislabeled Chinese products to cross U.S. borders, said Do Van Sinh, a member of the Vietnam National Assembly’s economic committee, in a government statement.

Chinese exporters’ rerouting and fake labeling are believed to be partially responsible for a dramatic surge in Vietnam’s reported export to the U.S. lately. In the first quarter of 2019, Vietnam’s shipments to the U.S. have increased by 40 percent, while China’s shipments have declined by 14 percent, according to data compiled by the U.S. Census Bureau.

But these questionable shipments likely account for a “relatively small” portion of China’s total U.S. exports, said Rahul Kapoor, a senior analyst at Bloomberg Intelligence in Singapore. “There will always be leakages and work arounds to avoid tariffs, but we do not see it as a widespread phenomenon.”

After months of trade cease-fire, President Donald Trump imposed a new round of tariffs on $200 billion worth of Chinese goods last month. In a phone interview with CNBC Monday morning, Trump threatened additional tariffs against China if Xi fails to attend the upcoming G20 Summit in Japan where the two leaders are expected to continue trade talks.

“The China deal is going to work out. You know why? Because of tariffs. Because right now, China is getting absolutely decimated by countries that are leaving China, going to other countries, including our own,” Trump told CNBC’s Joe Kernen on Monday morning.

“[China is] going to make a deal because they’re going to have to make a deal,” he added.

https://observer.com/2019/06/us-chi...-9uXxIOHJPzgTodtNB28VhTPiAotwiXgm7HxSCDhemwm8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Koreans Emigrate in Record Numbers*

July 13, 2019 08:25

A growing number of Koreans are emigrating, citing the sputtering economy and poor education. According to the Foreign Ministry, 2,200 people emigrated last year, up around five times from 2016 and the most since the financial crisis in 2008. The wealthy blame political and economic woes at home, while middle-class Koreans cited difficulties educating children here.

One builder advertising luxury apartments in Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam costing between W500 million to W1 billion says he had lively interest from Koreans (US$1=W1,179). According to global realtor CBRE, 22 percent of all luxury apartment buyers in Ho Chi Minh City last year were Koreans, ranking second among foreigners after the Chinese (30 percent).

Purchases soared in the second quarter of 2017, just after President Moon Jae-in took office in May. Until the first quarter 2017, the amount of money Koreans wired overseas stood at around $10 million a quarter for seven straight quarters. But it suddenly surged to $131.4 million in the second quarter and has remained above $100 million every quarter since then.

For the rich, investing in real estate overseas offers the benefit of drastically slashing inheritance and gift taxes they have to pay on property at home. The U.S. raised the limit on inheritance tax exemptions from $5.49 million to $11.2 million last year. But in Korea, a person who inherits W23 billion has to pay more than W12 billion in taxes.

Middle-class Koreans are also packing up and leaving. The most popular destination is Southeast Asia. One family who moved to Cebu in the Philippines decided to settle down there to escape worsening air pollution here. On a weeklong holiday in Cebu three years ago, they found that their two daughters no longer suffered from chronic nasal inflammation.

The country where Koreans spent the most money on real estate last year was Vietnam with 1,347 money transfers. Next were the Philippines, Thailand and Malaysia.

One staffer at an overseas real estate company said, "Just W100 million to W300 million can get you a very decent house in a major city in Southeast Asia. It's very cheap to transfer money to Vietnam, so a growing number of middle-class Koreans are buying homes there, not for speculative purposes but to rent it out and save the money to fund their retirement after emigrating there."


http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2019/07/13/2019071300356.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Mao Haircut Popular Among Young Generation Vietnamese*

New hair trend in Vietnam to make oneself appear more life experienced and wiser like *Chairman Mao*





▲ 1. Published on Aug 29, 2019






http://web.archive.org/web/20190831...kuns.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/mao-hair.jpg ; https://archive.fo/2nZQo/5776537da33a3a81f55a3dcf9a6de8de1468fbc0.jpg
▲ 2. Original Chairman Mao haircut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vinfast cars in Saigon!














































Đoàn xe VinFast đi qua Nhà hát Thành phố…
_




Trước Trung tâm Thương mại Vincom Center Đồng Khởi (Q.1)





Phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ như hóa thành đường phố châu Âu vào thu





Ủy ban Nhân dân Thành phố…




_





Landmark 81, Khu đô thị Vinhomes Central Park
_




Đường phố Sài Gòn quen thuộc được tô điểm bằng vẻ đẹp sang trọng_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian edutech startup Ruangguru confirms US$150M Series C funding round*






_Updates: Ruangguru has reached out to e27 with a more complete list of their investors in this funding round._

Indonesian edutech startup Ruangguru today confirmed a US$150 million Series C funding round led by growth equity company Global Atlantic and venture capital firm GGV Capital.

EV Growth, UOB Venture Management, and a number of new investors also participated in the round.

The funding round has been reported by various media since weeks ago, but the startup has declined to comment until today.

With the investment, Ruangguru is also set to appoint General Atlantic Indonesia Managing Director Ashish Saboo as its commissioner.

The funding round itself is meant to support the company’s expansion effort to Vietnam, where it has launched under the brand Kien Guru.

“We are committed to building a comprehensive curriculum and implementing artificial intelligence in developing fun and easy to understand learning experience. Today, 80 per cent of our users are based outside of Jakarta. This shows that our products are widely accepted and evenly distributed,” said Iman Usman, Founder and Director of Products and Partnership at Ruangguru.

Also Read: Indonesian edutech startup Ruangguru receives grant from MIT SOLVE programme

Prior to this funding round, the startup announced a Series B led by UOB Venture Management.

Ruangguru recently made headlines when co-founder Adamas Belva Devara Syah was appointed as a presidential special staff by President Joko Widodo. In addition to Devara, the president also named Amartha founder Andi Taufan Garuda Putra as a presidential special staff.

The year 2019 was a big year for edutech investment in Indonesia as we see fellow edutech startups such as HarukaEdu and Zenius announcing their funding rounds this year.

HarukaEdu raises its Series C funding round in November, which was meant to support its expansion to B2B services.

Zenius also announced their funding round in October and had launched a free-to-access content offering since.

—

Image Credit: Ruangguru

https://e27.co/indonesian-edutech-startup-ruangguru-confirms-us150m-series-c-funding-round-20191226/


----------



## Paul2

Viet said:


> I’m sceptical not sure if mibiiistar will succeed. The company faces a strong competition from Chinese handset makers. Production of smartphone is a very complex process requiring lots of money and challenging production chain. Anyway all the best.


Pfff, it is no longer.

You can make a manufacturing line for production from knockdown kits in 1 month. For me, it's harder to sell a phone than to make it.

Realme and Oppo, I think, are a bigger problem to compete against than Apple and Samsung for the reason that former can not only make a phone cheaply, but also make money from it and throw them on marketing.

The problem of making phones outside of China is that despite the fact that majority of component makers are companies from Japan, Korea, and Taiwan, almost all off their component factories are in China.

It means nobody outside of China can compete with China on the cost only, but poor supply chain will limit you to lower tier generic components.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Paul2 said:


> Pfff, it is no longer.
> 
> You can make a manufacturing line for production from knockdown kits in 1 month. For me, it's harder to sell a phone than to make it.
> 
> Realme and Oppo, I think, are a bigger problem to compete against than Apple and Samsung for the reason that former can not only make a phone cheaply, but also make money from it and throw them on marketing.
> 
> The problem of making phones outside of China is that despite the fact that majority of component makers are companies from Japan, Korea, and Taiwan, almost all off their component factories are in China.
> 
> It means nobody outside of China can compete with China on the cost only, but poor supply chain will limit you to lower tier generic components.


Factories r leaving CN due to trade war. Millions Cnese r jobless now. U guys cant even find a job that pay enough for living cost ( 600-800 usd) let alone buying new phones.

------
A recent UBS China survey of 200 manufacturing companies with significant export business or supply to exporters revealed the trade war has had a negative impact on 63 percent of those businesses.

A quarter of those affected have cut jobs, 37 percent have moved production out of China in the past 12 months, while 33 percent plan to move in the next 6-12 months.
https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1PB2WO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Viva_Viet said:


> Factories r leaving CN due to trade war. Millions Cnese r jobless now. U guys cant even find a job that pay enough for living cost ( 600-800 usd) let alone buying new phones.
> 
> ------
> A recent UBS China survey of 200 manufacturing companies with significant export business or supply to exporters revealed the trade war has had a negative impact on 63 percent of those businesses.
> 
> A quarter of those affected have cut jobs, 37 percent have moved production out of China in the past 12 months, while 33 percent plan to move in the next 6-12 months.
> https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1PB2WO



Hey bro, you got a profile pic and flags finally lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Hey bro, you got a profile pic and flags finally lol.


I was so busing working wt no Sunday off till Lunar New year due to huge order suddently shifting from CN to VN and didnt realize my flags were gone 

How r u bro? Any lunar NY day off ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Viva_Viet said:


> I was so busing working wt no Sunday off till Lunar New year due to huge order suddently shifting from CN to VN and didnt realize my flags were gone
> 
> How r u bro? Any lunar NY day off ?



Its weekend for lunar new year so just regular weekend off as usual .

Happy new year (Tet) buddy. Song lau tram tuoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Paul2 said:


> Pfff, it is no longer.
> 
> You can make a manufacturing line for production from knockdown kits in 1 month. For me, it's harder to sell a phone than to make it.
> 
> Realme and Oppo, I think, are a bigger problem to compete against than Apple and Samsung for the reason that former can not only make a phone cheaply, but also make money from it and throw them on marketing.
> 
> The problem of making phones outside of China is that despite the fact that majority of component makers are companies from Japan, Korea, and Taiwan, almost all off their component factories are in China.
> 
> It means nobody outside of China can compete with China on the cost only, but poor supply chain will limit you to lower tier generic components.


Making smartphones en mass is not a problem at all in Vietnam. Nothing special. There are many domestic players. We passed this phase. Vietnam can make everything cheaper. Wages are lower, quality higher. Next phase is making en masse cars, bus, solar cells, 5g, semiconductors. Certainly Vietnam still lacks of complete supply chains and supporting factories. Apple suppliers are setting up factories. So many other. All take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Viet said:


> Making smartphones en mass is not a problem at all in Vietnam. Nothing special. There are many domestic players. We passed this phase. Vietnam can make everything cheaper. Wages are lower, quality higher. Next phase is making en masse cars, bus, solar cells, 5g, semiconductors. Certainly Vietnam still lacks of complete supply chains and supporting factories. Apple suppliers are setting up factories. So many other. All take time.



Happy new year(s) friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Happy new year(s) friend.


Happy Tet my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Nilgiri said:


> Its weekend for lunar new year so just regular weekend off as usual .
> 
> Happy new year (Tet) buddy. Song lau tram tuoi


Wow, Cnese start crying when they realize that CN 2023 chaos is so Real, u still think Im trolling now?? 

----
USA will show their true devil side in 2022...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/xi-says-coronavirus-is-a-devil.651483/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

https://en.nhandan.org.vn/politics/...india-bolster-bilateral-investment-trade.html

*Vietnam, India bolster bilateral investment, trade*

NDO/VNA – Minister of Planning and Investment Nguyen Chi Dung has affirmed that India is a major trade partner and investor of Vietnam, urging the two sides to spare no efforts to soon realise the target of bringing bilateral trade to US$15 billion.

The official made the call during talks with his host Indian Minister of State for External Affairs Shri V. Muraleedharan on February 25, as part of his working visit to the country.

At the talks, Dung spoke highly of India’s increasing position in the international arena and affirmed that the Vietnam-India relations are thriving, voicing his hope that the bilateral ties will be strengthened in the future.

Regarding India’s financial and scientific-technologically potential, Dung said that the nation’s investment in Vietnam remains modest, adding that Vietnam hopes to welcome more Indian investors in the coming time.

For his part, V. Muraleedharan pledged that India will closely collaborate with and support Vietnam as the country is holding the role of the ASEAN Chairman in 2020 and a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council in 2020-2021.

The host also affirmed that Vietnam is a key partner in Southeast Asia and playing the role of a pillar in India’s Look East Policy.

The two officials also took note of existing difficulties in the bilateral trade. That India adjusts floor rate, raises import tariff on Vietnam’s cashew nuts and imposes restriction on incense stick imports has caused difficulties for Vietnamese firms and producers, Dung noted.

Meanwhile, V. Muraleedharan expressed his hope that Vietnam will open its door to Indian fruits and create favourable conditions for its pharmaceutical companies.

A roundtable between the Vietnamese minister and Indian businesses was held the same day, drawing nearly 100 leading firms including Essar, HCL and Mahindra.

The India visit of the Vietnamese Minister was made at the invitation of the National Institution for Transforming India (NITI Aayog). While in India, Dung joined working sessions with leaders of Ministry of Commerce and Industry, Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), and visited Indian tech giants of Nasscom and Wipro.

@Viet @Viva_Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Nilgiri said:


> https://en.nhandan.org.vn/politics/...india-bolster-bilateral-investment-trade.html
> 
> *Vietnam, India bolster bilateral investment, trade*
> 
> NDO/VNA – Minister of Planning and Investment Nguyen Chi Dung has affirmed that India is a major trade partner and investor of Vietnam, urging the two sides to spare no efforts to soon realise the target of bringing bilateral trade to US$15 billion.
> 
> The official made the call during talks with his host Indian Minister of State for External Affairs Shri V. Muraleedharan on February 25, as part of his working visit to the country.
> 
> At the talks, Dung spoke highly of India’s increasing position in the international arena and affirmed that the Vietnam-India relations are thriving, voicing his hope that the bilateral ties will be strengthened in the future.
> 
> Regarding India’s financial and scientific-technologically potential, Dung said that the nation’s investment in Vietnam remains modest, adding that Vietnam hopes to welcome more Indian investors in the coming time.
> 
> For his part, V. Muraleedharan pledged that India will closely collaborate with and support Vietnam as the country is holding the role of the ASEAN Chairman in 2020 and a non-permanent member of the United Nations Security Council in 2020-2021.
> 
> The host also affirmed that Vietnam is a key partner in Southeast Asia and playing the role of a pillar in India’s Look East Policy.
> 
> The two officials also took note of existing difficulties in the bilateral trade. That India adjusts floor rate, raises import tariff on Vietnam’s cashew nuts and imposes restriction on incense stick imports has caused difficulties for Vietnamese firms and producers, Dung noted.
> 
> Meanwhile, V. Muraleedharan expressed his hope that Vietnam will open its door to Indian fruits and create favourable conditions for its pharmaceutical companies.
> 
> A roundtable between the Vietnamese minister and Indian businesses was held the same day, drawing nearly 100 leading firms including Essar, HCL and Mahindra.
> 
> The India visit of the Vietnamese Minister was made at the invitation of the National Institution for Transforming India (NITI Aayog). While in India, Dung joined working sessions with leaders of Ministry of Commerce and Industry, Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), and visited Indian tech giants of Nasscom and Wipro.
> 
> @Viet @Viva_Viet


Its hard time due to nCov, but its perfect time for both VN-India to get rid of CN now. We should find out the way to produce things that we have to import from CN, so next time, in 2023 CN chaos, both VN-India will not suffer anything even when CN may collapse due to another epidemic plus trade war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Viva_Viet said:


> Its hard time due to nCov, but its perfect time for both VN-India to get rid of CN now. We should find out the way to produce things that we have to import from CN, so next time, in 2023 CN chaos, both VN-India will not suffer anything even when CN may collapse due to another epidemic plus trade war.



I saw fair selection of vietnamese products on shelf stores in my last visit in India. Hope to see lot more soon.

India can help Vietnam to grow its IT, energy and pharma industries too...with better access there for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Nilgiri said:


> I saw fair selection of vietnamese products on shelf stores in my last visit in India. Hope to see lot more soon.
> 
> India can help Vietnam to grow its IT, energy and pharma industries too...with better access there for India.


India cannot help itself. Even now, what Vietnam import from India are mostly raw materials. What IT and pharma industries do you have? Stop bragging like you have been doing in last 11 years since I joined PDF.

Remember Brahmos missile which you guys bragged at least 3 times here that Vietnam would buy from India.

Please try to be patient and wait until something actually happen, e.g. Vietnam to procure patrol boats from India, which I believe it is just a lie again by india "free" media.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Nilgiri said:


> I saw fair selection of vietnamese products on shelf stores in my last visit in India. Hope to see lot more soon.
> 
> India can help Vietnam to grow its IT, energy and pharma industries too...with better access there for India.


True, many Vnese like using India drug cos its cheap but good quality. Just try to make all important ingredients in India instead of importing from CN, then u can sell much more drug/medicine to VN market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

New car of Vinfast 

a crossover 

Car sales this year will head to a disaster though.



















L Turbo version











Mẫu xe sedan Lux A2.0 Turbo được trang bị khối động cơ 2.0L tăng áp với công suất 228 mã lực, 350 Nm. Xe có hệ thống dẫn động cầu sau với hộp số tự động ZF 8 cấp.










Giá bán của VinFast Lux A2.0 là 1,040 - 1,289 tùy phiên bản. Nhiều sản phẩm trên thị trường có giá bán tương đương như Toyota Camry (1,029-1,235 tỷ đồng), Honda Accord (1,319 - 1,329 tỷ đồng), Mazda6 (819 triệu đồng - 1,027 tỷ đồng) hay Kia Optima (789-969 triệu đồng).





Nhìn chung cả 2 mẫu xe không quá khác biệt xe nguyên bản trừ dàn áo có phần kiểu cách hơn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> New car of Vinfast
> 
> a crossover
> 
> Car sales this year will head to a disaster though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Turbo version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mẫu xe sedan Lux A2.0 Turbo được trang bị khối động cơ 2.0L tăng áp với công suất 228 mã lực, 350 Nm. Xe có hệ thống dẫn động cầu sau với hộp số tự động ZF 8 cấp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá bán của VinFast Lux A2.0 là 1,040 - 1,289 tùy phiên bản. Nhiều sản phẩm trên thị trường có giá bán tương đương như Toyota Camry (1,029-1,235 tỷ đồng), Honda Accord (1,319 - 1,329 tỷ đồng), Mazda6 (819 triệu đồng - 1,027 tỷ đồng) hay Kia Optima (789-969 triệu đồng).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhìn chung cả 2 mẫu xe không quá khác biệt xe nguyên bản trừ dàn áo có phần kiểu cách hơn.


Seem like Vinfast is running out of spare part imported from EU due to EU lock down


----------



## Nilgiri

Viva_Viet said:


> Seem like Vinfast is running out of spare part imported from EU due to EU lock down



India Vietnam must develop more supply chains between each other for autoparts and automotive in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> Seem like Vinfast is running out of spare part imported from EU due to EU lock down


Yes unfortunately



Nilgiri said:


> India Vietnam must develop more supply chains between each other for autoparts and automotive in general.


Vietnam is looking for more imports from India. There is a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

AViet said:


> India cannot help itself. Even now, what Vietnam import from India are mostly raw materials. What IT and pharma industries do you have? Stop bragging like you have been doing in last 11 years since I joined PDF.
> 
> Remember Brahmos missile which you guys bragged at least 3 times here that Vietnam would buy from India.
> 
> Please try to be patient and wait until something actually happen, e.g. Vietnam to procure patrol boats from India, which I believe it is just a lie again by india "free" media.



Bramhos missile would have been in Vietnam by now but previous gutsless MNS govt was too scared of China.... now since Modi govt is there we will hopefully see this beast in the hands of Vietnam don't worry....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Nilgiri said:


> India Vietnam must develop more supply chains between each other for autoparts and automotive in general.


Yes, Indian autoparts maker can come and negotiate wt Vinfast now, Im sure that they r running out of spare part...and Vinfast also dont wanna buy too much part from CN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cochine

Vingroup invest super computer 
*AI - NVIDIA® DGX A100 ™*

*



*

*https://vietstock.vn/2020/05/vingroup-dau-tu-sieu-may-tinh-ai-nvidia-dgx-a100-8482-737-761591.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

cochine said:


> Vingroup invest super computer
> *AI - NVIDIA® DGX A100 ™*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *https://vietstock.vn/2020/05/vingroup-dau-tu-sieu-may-tinh-ai-nvidia-dgx-a100-8482-737-761591.htm*


this computer starting price is $199k USD and Vietnam is one of the first to buy it.
https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/...gx-packs-record-5-petaflops-of-ai-performance


----------



## Journeyman

Hanwha Aero Engines factory in Vietnam; does anyone know what are they producing at 2:34?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

vishwambhar said:


> Bramhos missile would have been in Vietnam by now but previous gutsless MNS govt was too scared of China.... now since Modi govt is there we will hopefully see this beast in the hands of Vietnam don't worry....



Vietnam abandoned Brahmos long time ago. We have already developed and manufactured two similar versions based on Yakhont KH-35 (KCT-35 and VCM-01).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Journeyman

THACO is shipping the first 36 semi-trailers out of the 69 to the U.S today. This company has exported semi-trailers to Columbia and south korea in the past. This is a very low profiled, but decent company and I believe that's the reason why Huyndai at the last moment abandoned the JV diesel engine production plant with THACO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

The first phase of United Alloy Corporation plant in Da Nang has gone into operation. This plant will produce components for fuselage and engine of commercial aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Journeyman

14,000 tons central processing platform (CPP) at Vung Tau shipyard. Construction is almost finished. It will be for the gas Blocks 05-1b and 05-1c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

Masan Resources recently announced the acquisition of H.C. Starck GmBH’s 49 per cent stake in Nui Phao – H.C. Starck Tungsten Chemicals Manufacturing LLC (Joint Venture) for a consideration of US$29.1 million.
https://vietnamnews.vn/masans-new-ambition-after-291m-acquisition-of-german-partners-stake/444
----------------------------------------------------
Vietnam is slowly and quietly moving up the ladder in the tungsten industry considering how important this metal is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Foreign giants eye business expansion amid COVID-19*
10/07/2020


*-A number of major foreign corporations, such as LG, Panasonic, and Foxconn, Apple's largest supplier, have revealed plans to expand their respective business operations in Vietnam amid the novel coronavirus (COVID-19).*







_LG Electronics factory in Trang Due Industrial Park (Photo: LG Vietnam)_
According to a report released by the Ministry of Industry and Trade (MoIT), several of the world's largest technology corporations have initiated plans to shift their production chains to the nation. LG Electronics Inc. for example recently moved their entire production line from the Republic of Korea (RoK) to Hai Phong port city.


At a recent conference between the government and localities, the Hai Phong leadership proposed expanding Dinh Vu-Cat Hai economic zone and Trang Due Industrial Park to attract investment from LG. The RoK group had launched a US$1.5 billion factory in Trang Due Industrial Park back in 2015 and it has been operating well there.

Along with LG, Panasonic Vietnam is also gearing up to receive a production line of refrigerators and large-capacity washing machines from Thailand in early September.

Moreover Apple, also moved to increase production of up to four million AirPods during the second quarter, equivalent to nearly one third of its total output worldwide, through Foxconn.

At present, Foxconn has three factories in Vietnam, including Funing Precision Component Co., Ltd. in Bac Ninh province and Fuhong Precision Component Co., Ltd. and FuGiang Co., Ltd. located in Bac Giang province. Apple's largest supplier previously submitted a proposal to construct three social housing projects in the northern region with investment totaling over VND7,400 billion. The social housing projects are planned to be located next to Foxconn‘s industrial zones in Bac Ninh, Bac Giang, and Vinh Phuc.

Furthermore, the country’s measures to control the spread of the COVID-19 have been highly appreciated by the international community, serving as an important driving factor in attracting greater foreign investment after a widespread downturn caused by the impact of the pandemic.

The expansion of production chains and capital investment of multinational corporations has significantly contributed to the growth of the electronics industry in the first half of the year, despite the industry being badly affected by the COVID-19.

According to the MoIT, the production index of electronics, computers, and optical products during June 2020 enjoyed a rapid surge of 29.3% compared to last month and 21.7% from a year ago.

The first half of the year saw the export value of computers, electronic products, and components increase by 24% to nearly US$19.3 billion, while the export value of mobile phones and accessories reached US$21.5 billion.

Moving forward, Samsung's global sales and output are forecast to decline due to the impact of the COVID-19 on electronics, with Samsung Vietnam planning to lower its export target to US$45.5 billion in 2020.

https://vnexplorer.net/foreign-giants-eye-business-expansion-amid-covid-19-a202063610.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

After one year in the market, Vinfast continue to climb to the 4th spot of the most selling car in Vietnam's passenger car market with 1364 units sold in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

These buildings have come about in the last 10 years; prior to that, it was just farmland. Now in 2020, there are like 200 hi-rise buildings under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Journeyman said:


> These buildings have come about in the last 10 years; prior to that, it was just farmland. Now in 2020, there are like 200 hi-rise buildings under construction


Impressive residential development ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Beautiful 

Vinfast introduces new sports car.

It says the sport car is inspired by Jon Olsson's legendary Audi RS6 DTM 2015.

































































_Photo: Anh Huy Tran_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Viet What happen with your Formula 1 race ????? 

Not hear any news about it and since you are the one that is quite enthusiast about it so you may know about the race.


----------



## Viet

Indos said:


> @Viet What happen with your Formula 1 race ?????
> 
> Not hear any news about it and since you are the one that is quite enthusiast about it so you may know about the race.


The race is canceled unfortunately. Because of fear of rising infections.
I am still for the race though. It would be the first time ever for us.
I believe the race is doable if we implement social distance and other measures.
Now the spot goes to Turkey instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

*Vietnam automaker VinFast unveils $164k SUV to burnish brand*
Luxury model goes on sale same month government slashes economic growth target





VinFast plans to produce just 500 of the luxury President SUVs. (Photos courtesy of VinFast)

LIEN HOANG, Nikkei staff writerSeptember 7, 2020 20:57 JST


HO CHI MINH CITY -- VinFast, the automaker founded by Vietnam's richest man, has unveiled an SUV for his well-to-do compatriots. Priced at $164,000, the luxury VinFast President went on sale Monday and will have a production run of just 500 vehicles, because it is "exclusively for the Vietnamese market," according to a statement from the company.

But while consumer spending is expected to bounce back in Vietnam -- one of the few markets to continue growing amid the pandemic -- given the President's hefty price tag, analysts see the SUV less as a product for domestic consumers and more as a step toward burnishing the brand.

Vietnam's national auto champion, founded by Pham Nhat Vuong as part of the sprawling Vingroup conglomerate, began rolling cars off the lot last year and has ambitions to eventually export vehicles to the U.S., Europe and Russia.

"They want to show people around the world that Vietnam can make a luxury car," Vu Tan Cong, deputy general director of Vietnam Automobile Industry and Trade Consulting, told the Nikkei Asian Review.
Nguyen Thi Van Anh, standing deputy general director of VinFast, agreed there is showcase value in the latest model. She said the SUV "is also our affirmation to the world of Vietnamese automobile production capacity."

Most passenger cars in Vietnam are assembled domestically from imported parts. VinFast is the first company to produce cars entirely in the country. It manufactures sedans and hatchbacks, as well as electric motorbikes in one of the world's biggest scooter markets.

But Dennis Lien, the Vietnam director of YCP Solidiance consultancy, questioned VinFast's decision to move into luxury vehicles so soon after launching. The President is the company's priciest model yet.
"I think the brand hasn't done a lot to really stand out from its foreign competitors since it advertises German technology and partnerships with American automakers," he told Nikkei.

The company builds its own branded cars with technology from partners including BMW and Bosch, while producing other vehicles under a General Motors license.

VinFast is making a foray into luxury vehicles the same month that Vietnam downgraded its 2020 economic growth target to between 2% and 2.5%, reflecting a decline in global trade. The previous target was 5%.

"VinFast is taking an aggressive approach and certainly using this lull in the global economy to try to make some headway to gain brand awareness," Lien said.

In the first half of the year, Vietnam's auto sales fell roughly 30% overall, while sales in the luxury segment fell 10%, according to Rong Viet Securities. The Southeast Asian country shut down the economy for several weeks in April amid a surge in coronavirus infections. After three months of no new cases, the virus returned on a smaller scale in July.

With just a handful of cases now being reported each day nationwide, Rong Viet auto sector analyst Hoang Bui expects consumption will rebound in the second half of 2020. Middle-class Vietnamese will not spend as much while their incomes are constrained, but there remains a portion of buyers in the luxury car market who are not price sensitive, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Viet @Viva_Viet @AViet Bro.....how is the preparation for SEA GAMES next year ?? Maybe you guys should make a special thread for that


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> @Viet @Viva_Viet @AViet Bro.....how is the preparation for SEA GAMES next year ?? Maybe you guys should make a special thread for that


SEA Games still stick to the plan,bro. Covid will make some difficulty, but I think we can overcome it 

Google trans 
----
Thoroughly prepared for the program Starting with SEA Games 31
Reporter - November 15, 2020 09:14
The Kick-off program with SEA Games 31 officially started at 8:00 am November 21 at Ly Thai To Monument, Hanoi, with many attractive contents such as performing arts and sports, motorcycle parades.

According to the master plan approved by the Prime Minister, the 31st Southeast Asian Games (31st SEA Games) will take place from 21/11/2021 to early December 2021 in Hanoi and October 10. neighboring provinces and cities.

After that, the 11th Southeast Asian Games for People with Disabilities (ASEAN Para Games 11) was held in December 2021 in Hanoi capital.

To mark the time of 1 year (according to the custom of the International Sports Games) before the opening of SEA Games 31 and ASEAN Para Games 11, the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism, Hanoi People's Committee have plan to organize the program "Starting with SEA Games 31" to practically promote the preparation of the event to international friends as well as the entire people.

The ceremony was meant to commend the spirit, efforts and readiness of the Vietnamese government and people, determined to overcome all difficulties and challenges to ensure the best role of the host country of the two. The biggest sports festival of Southeast Asia.








Chuẩn bị chu đáo cho chương trình Khởi động cùng SEA Games 31


Chương trình Khởi động cùng SEA Games 31 chính thức bắt đầu vào 8 giờ sáng 21/11 tại Tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ, Hà Nội, với nhiều nội dung hấp dẫn như biểu diễn văn nghệ-thể thao, diễu hành môtô.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Viva_Viet said:


> SEA Games still stick to the plan,bro. Covid will make some difficulty, but I think we can overcome it
> 
> Google trans
> ----
> Thoroughly prepared for the program Starting with SEA Games 31
> Reporter - November 15, 2020 09:14
> The Kick-off program with SEA Games 31 officially started at 8:00 am November 21 at Ly Thai To Monument, Hanoi, with many attractive contents such as performing arts and sports, motorcycle parades.
> 
> According to the master plan approved by the Prime Minister, the 31st Southeast Asian Games (31st SEA Games) will take place from 21/11/2021 to early December 2021 in Hanoi and October 10. neighboring provinces and cities.
> 
> After that, the 11th Southeast Asian Games for People with Disabilities (ASEAN Para Games 11) was held in December 2021 in Hanoi capital.
> 
> To mark the time of 1 year (according to the custom of the International Sports Games) before the opening of SEA Games 31 and ASEAN Para Games 11, the Ministry of Culture, Sports and Tourism, Hanoi People's Committee have plan to organize the program "Starting with SEA Games 31" to practically promote the preparation of the event to international friends as well as the entire people.
> 
> The ceremony was meant to commend the spirit, efforts and readiness of the Vietnamese government and people, determined to overcome all difficulties and challenges to ensure the best role of the host country of the two. The biggest sports festival of Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuẩn bị chu đáo cho chương trình Khởi động cùng SEA Games 31
> 
> 
> Chương trình Khởi động cùng SEA Games 31 chính thức bắt đầu vào 8 giờ sáng 21/11 tại Tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ, Hà Nội, với nhiều nội dung hấp dẫn như biểu diễn văn nghệ-thể thao, diễu hành môtô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Nice, in November I think pandemic is not too serious anymore. Even if the stadium is only allowed to have half capacity and social distancing is implemented, the event will still be interesting since most people just watch on TV and Youtube. 

Looking forward to see the game bro, particularly basketball and 100 meter sprint. For football, it would still between Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia, and Indonesia although Myanmar has shown much progress. Our football team will likely the one that will play in U-20 world cup 2021 with several additional players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> Nice, in November I think pandemic is not too serious anymore. Even if the stadium is only allowed to have half capacity and social distancing is implemented, the event will still be interesting since most people just watch on TV and Youtube.
> 
> Looking forward to see the game bro, particularly basketball and 100 meter sprint. For football, it would still between Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia, and Indonesia although Myanmar has shown much progress. Our football team will likely the one that will play in U-20 world cup 2021 with several additional players.


Its good that ASEAN ppl r still care abt Sea Games, actually most of Vnese now care abt how to keep their jobs during Covid, how to keep taking more investments etc. They almost forgot SEA Games or F1 race.

We love football, but its OK if VN team lose after few matches, our basketball is not so good, so no hope on the team, too


----------



## Indos

Viva_Viet said:


> Its good that ASEAN ppl r still care abt Sea Games, actually most of Vnese now care abt how to keep their jobs during Covid, how to keep taking more investments etc. They almost forgot SEA Games or F1 race.
> 
> We love football, but its OK if VN team lose after few matches, our basketball is not so good, so no hope on the team, too



Your basketball team improves a lot after they use several Vietnamese American players, starting from 2019 SEAGAMES. They got bronz medal after defeating Indonesian team to get the third place.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> Your basketball team improves a lot after they use several Vietnamese American players, starting from 2019 SEAGAMES. They got bronz medal after defeating Indonesian team to get the third place.


Wow, most of Vnese didnt know that.Not so many basketball fans in VN. The best team just disband cos not enough fan watching their match 😂

----
*Vietnam's first pro basketball team disbands due to Covid-19*
By *Hoang Nguyen*

Mon, 3/30/2020 | 15:14 (GMT+7)

Saigon Heat, the first professional basketball club in Vietnam, has been dissolved by pandemic.






A Saigon Heat player (in white) during a game in Vietnam Basketball Association (VBA) 2019. Photo courtesy of VBA.
The club delivered the announcement to fans Thursday. Saigon Heat allowed all players to leave the club, foreigners to their home countries, and others to their old clubs like Cantho Catfish and Thang Long Warriors.
Saigon Heat was Vietnam’s only Asian Basketball League (ABL) representative during the 2019-2020 season. The tournament started from November 16, 2019 and was supposed to end on March 28 this year. However, on March 13, it was postponed indefinitely due to concerns over the Covid-19 pandemic. The decision had the approval from 10 teams in the tournament, including Saigon Heat.
Following this decision, Saigon Heat decided to temporarily discontinue operations to save on costs.








Vietnam's first pro basketball team disbands due to Covid-19 - VnExpress International


Saigon Heat, the first professional basketball club in Vietnam, has been dissolved by pandemic.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Journeyman

Vinfast sold a total of 4040 units in November with Vinfast Fadil become the 2nd best selling car in Viet Nam. Vinfast has sold 30,000 units in their first year of operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Journeyman said:


> Vinfast sold a total of 4040 units in November with Vinfast Fadil become the 2nd best selling car in Viet Nam. Vinfast has sold 30,000 units in their first year of operation.


And some guys here try to convince themselves that Vnese only can buy Bike, can't buy 15,000usd- 45,000usd Vinfast cars

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Viet

Vinfast new sports car

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Journeyman

Viva_Viet said:


> And some guys here try to convince themselves that Vnese only can buy Bike, can't buy 15,000usd- 45,000usd Vinfast cars


If you live in Vietnam, please buy stocks of Vingroup and Hoa Phat Steel, in 20 years you'll make a hefty sum of profits.
Had i lived in Vietnam, i would have loaded up on these 2 stocks already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

VARD wins contract to build service vessels in Vietnam
by Zazithorn Ruengchinda • April 7, 2021 • 0 Comments







Norwegian shipbuilder VARD has won contracts to build three Service Operation Vessels (SOVs) for the UK-based North Star Renewables. The three SOVs will be built at VARD’s Vung Tau shipyard in Vietnam, which has an excellent track record in on-schedule delivery of a broad portfolio of offshore and specialized vessels.


----------



## Viva_Viet

*Foxconn to invest $700 million more in Việt Nam*
Update: March, 15/2021 - 09:36






|








A company of Foxconn in Bắc Giang Provine. .— Photo ricons.vn
HÀ NỘI — Taiwanese electronics giant Foxconn has said it plans to invest an additional US$700 million in Việt Nam, reported _Taiwan News_.
Foxconn started investing in Việt Nam in 2007, mainly in Bắc Ninh, Bắc Giang and Vĩnh Phúc provinces.
The Apple supplier's total investment in Việt Nam was $1.5 billion by December last year.
Foxconn's total revenue in the Southeast Asian country reached $3 billion in 2019 and $6 billion last year and is expected to reach $10 billion this year. It also targets to add 10,000 jobs this year.
It expects to increase revenue in Việt Nam to $40 billion in the next three to five years. — VNS








Foxconn to invest $700 million more in Việt Nam


Taiwanese electronics giant Foxconn has said it plans to invest an additional US$700 million in Việt Nam, reported Taiwan News.



vietnamnews.vn





Trade war is getting worse, more Investment come to VN.


----------



## Viet

Hanoi second Metro test runs.


----------



## Bilal9

Old news from 2020 and my apologies if this was posted already. Aluminum Catamaran ferry made by Austal in their HCM city Yard. Wonderful build in my opinion.


----------

